#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-28
<GPLfeng> hi
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍠ 
<llj> morning all
<catcher> round(2.5) 在python3中怎么 会返回 2
<catcher> 小数位大于0.5才会进1
<missing> catcher: >+0.5吧?
<catcher> round(0.5)   0
<catcher> round(1.5) 2
<catcher> 晕了 这是什么规则
<lemonhall> 哇哈哈哈，GNOME3在上网本上编译运行成功
<Pip> 大家好啊，我这里的wifi路由器出来的带宽只有原来的一般了，如果直接用网线连接WAP就是10Mbps，但是通过wifi之后就基本上3Mbps
<pocoyo> Pip: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lemonhall> GNOME-SHELL真是男编译的东西
<Pip> *一半
<Pip> 又知道原因的吗？
<redmorning> 还用着GNOME 2.30.2
<Pip> 有
<xiamx> missing, 小数大于等于5且前一位数字是单数的时候才会进
<missing> xiamx: 哦,反正读书试四舍五入嘛
<xiamx> missing, 应该是按照有效数字的计算方式算的
<roylez> http://i.min.us/ijs7uK.jpg
<missing> xiamx: 嗯,我不清楚这个的,我也不会编程的...
<roylez> missing: mimi...
<missing> roylez: 主席好~~~我那里知道四舍五入还有那么多规矩阿...
<roylez> > 5.5.round
<^k^> roylez, 6
<roylez> missing: 看，ruby是返回6的.....
<lemonhall_> roylez, 机器人在说啥
<xiamx> > 4.5.round
<roylez> missing: python3这样，是违反了no surprise的原则
<^k^> xiamx, 5
<xiamx> 机器人反应有点慢。。
<missing> roylez: 呵呵,咱不合人家一般见识~~少了我补上就是了,哈哈
<lemonhall_> xiamx, 啊，机器人还可以接受程序的INPUT？
<xiamx> lemonhall_, 不知道，我是看 roylez这么玩的
<lemonhall_> > 2.4.round
<roylez> xiamx: 估计现在是人机和一的
<lemonhall_> xiamx, 但是round函数可不是四舍五入啊
<^k^> lemonhall_, 2
<missing> roylez: 那就是不同的语言这个习惯不同了,那假设做一个项目要不同语言开发的话,这个会不会出问题呢?
<lemonhall_> 啊呀，GNOME-SHELL真好用。。。可惜我的本子的显卡不给力
<roylez> 看个人了，你记得住就不会出问题...
<xiamx> roylez, missing, lemonhall_, http://docs.python.org/library/functions.html#round
<^k^> ⇪ title: 2. Built-in Functions — Python v2.7.1 documentation
<missing> roylez: 这个...数字方面还是应该标准化的,不然计算错误很容易发生的
<lemonhall_> xiamx, 不必看，所有语言的round函数都不是常规意义上的四舍五入吧。。。。。
<lemonhall_> xiamx, 我记得没错的话，是银行计数法。。。。
<xiamx> 不知道，我在college读的时候都是按照有效数字四舍五入的
<xiamx> lemonhall_, 不知道国内是怎么教的？
<redmorning> 我常用的是四舍六入五凑双。
<wxm> xiamx, 国内不讲这个..
<lemonhall_> xiamx, The behavior of round() for floats can be surprising: for example, round(2.675, 2) gives 2.67 instead of the expected 2.68
<lemonhall_> xiamx, redmorning 对就叫这个，四舍六入。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall_, 嗯 应该是
<lemonhall_> xiamx, redmorning 第一次用的时候才明白，这叫银行计数法。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall_, redmorning  如果是5的话看前一位，前一位是单数就入，复数就舍
<lemonhall_> xiamx, 但是很有趣，SQL SERVER的ROUND函数又是一个SURPRISING。。。。
<lemonhall_> xiamx, C#的ASP。NET的页面函数里，formatString也是一个surpringsing.....
<xiamx> lemonhall_, surprising是什么意思？
<lemonhall_> xiamx, 就是SQL SERVER的ROUND函数。。。是普通的四舍五入
<lemonhall_> xiamx, 总有例外。。。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall_, 原来如此
<lemonhall> 非常开心。。。GNOME-SHELL终于跑起来了
<xiamx> lemonhall, 在Maverick上？
<lemonhall> xiamx, 是啊，折腾了两天。。。
<missing> lemonhall: 不好用呢
<xiamx> lemonhall, ..那我这lucid就不试了
<lemonhall> missing, 好像操作有些繁琐。。。如果按一下WIN键盘，能调出DASH 就好了。。。
<lemonhall> missing, 啊，就是WIN键调出DASH BROAD。。很好
<xiamx> 我觉得ubuntu做的东西挺好的，把整个gnome整合地特好用，me-menu, messege-indicator, unity
<missing> lemonhall: 反正界面我不喜欢的,到时候都不知道什么办好,快捷键可以自定义吧?
<lemonhall> xiamx, missing 竞争是好事儿，我喜欢GNOME-SHELL完全是因为它用VALA/CLUTTER，当然好像UBUNTU 11.04做得那个GLOBL-MENU也是用VALA写得。。。UNITY本身貌似也是VALA写得。。。
<lemonhall> xiamx, missing 等11.04正式之后就用它吧。。。GNOME-SHELL我也是很喜欢。。。
<missing> lemonhall: ...我说的是不喜欢....
<xiamx> lemonhall, 越来越多的vala了
<imadper> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/02/27/0833222&amp;from=rss
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | AMD开源Linux Video API
<lemonhall> missing, 我知道，我表达的是我喜欢。。。新的界面都需要适应的嘛
 * xiamx 表示很看好vala
<imadper> 是说，ati也要能硬解了嘛？
<lemonhall> imadper, 这个机器人真好，会把标题拉出来。。。。
<missing> lemonhall: 呵呵,看看吧,到时候能不能习惯~~~
<imadper> lemonhall: 确实，相比于 freeflying，老k的管理工作很到位
<xiamx> 什么时候ati的largedesktop能支持3D+compiz我就解脱了。。
<lemonhall> imadper, ATI公布了API，MFPEG表示跟进。。。估计VLC也会跟进。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: mfpeg？
<imadper> lemonhall: ffmpeg？
<lemonhall> imadper, 我拼错了？恩。。是FFMPEG。。。那条新闻看过了。。。我发觉玩GNOME-SHELL还是LINUX
<lemonhall> imadper, 最给力的显卡竟然是INTEL。。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 解码器和播放器怎么扯在一起了，vlc...
<imadper> lemonhall: 哪里说的？现在难道intel的已经能硬解了？
<lemonhall> imadper, VLC好像用的不是FFMPEG吧。。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 不知道，mencoder的可能性也是有的
<llj> 噩耗，噩耗，噩耗啊
<lemonhall> imadper, 我不是很关心硬解啊。。。我关心的是。。。WAYLAND？是这么拼写的？
<llj> 据可靠消息透露
<imadper> lemonhall: mplayer才是王道，vlc什么的不流畅
<imadper> lemonhall: 什么？干嘛的？
<llj> 我们这边的蛋炒饭涨价了
<imadper> llj: 咳，我还以为你的小dd被割下来了~
<lemonhall> imadper, 就是那个新的，替代X的那个玩意儿。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 哦，这个靠普，等到四月份就行了，现在也可以自己装
<llj> imadper:谁敢！！！
<imadper> llj: 你自己...
<llj> imadper:我在磨刀，你懂的
<xiamx> natty已经有 wayland的package了
<imadper> llj: 本来只想刮下毛，结果用剃刀直接割下来了
<lemonhall> xiamx, 不是吧。。这么快。。。
<imadper> lemonhall:  嗯，网上也给出了自己搭建的方法
<lemonhall> xiamx, 反正听说用那个wayland，我的NETBOOK就更加解放了。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 这个去年底就有了
<llj> imadper:你的小DD不保了
<imadper> llj: 你又不知道我在哪儿~
<xiamx> lemonhall, 前几天从 omgubuntu上看到的， 不过应该还不能在生产平台上用
<lemonhall> xiamx, 好吧，那我先去装个CHROME的NOTIFY插件。。。让WEBQQ也融入GNOME-SHELL再说。。。我非常喜欢折腾UI类的东西。。。。
<llj> imadper:你自己知道啊
<NoIE> http://98.136.170.121/5015/5482277912_02cc5c0221.jpg
<lemonhall> NoIE, 中间那货是个GEEK？？？？
<NoIE> lemonhall: 不是，但是处境差不多。
<NoIE> 自己研究开发机械女仆的成功率 > 找到女朋友的概率
<relishthemoment> 安装双系统的电脑现在要删除一个一统怎么操作？
<lemonhall> NoIE, 着急什么。。。你还年轻，我30了。。。。女友有过好几个了。。女人总会有的。。。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 借您吉言。
<imadper> relishthemoment: 要删那个？
<NoIE> relishthemoment: 我这里只提供删除 win 的方法。
<relishthemoment> win
<imadper> relishthemoment: 删windows的话直接格式化，然后修改grub
<relishthemoment> 在那里面修改gruo
<NoIE> 是的，但是不建议草率删除。
 * imadper 怎样才能不草率？
<NoIE> relishthemoment: 使用 grub setup 命令吗？
<relishthemoment> 哦，你意思是说删除win后还能进入机器？
<Kandu> 要是 wubi 裝呢？然後啥都沒了 XD
<lemonhall> relishthemoment, 别删。。。。最后还是学点儿XEN的好。。。
<imadper> Kandu: 真有人用那东西吗？
<lemonhall> imadper, 我用。。。。
<Kandu> imadper: 你看，不能草率吧
<imadper> lemonhall: 你真强...
<imadper> Kandu: 确实...
<lemonhall> imadper, 我的主计算机上就是WUBI装的。。挺快的啊
 * imadper 我错了...
<lemonhall> imadper, 测评里，WUBI安装的UBUNTU硬盘读写速度很快。。。
<relishthemoment>  imadper: Kandu: 确实...
<imadper> lemonhall: 嗯......你赢了......
<relishthemoment> 这是怎么写的？
<relishthemoment> 我的光盘装的
<lemonhall> imadper, 主机上有4个操作系统，现在乱得很。。。我都没心思折腾了。。。
<imadper> 这跟你用什么装没半毛钱关系
<relishthemoment> 现在由GRUB做主 引导电脑的系统
<imadper> lemonhall: win95 ----- win2000就四个了~
<lemonhall> relishthemoment, 其实我建议你，用GRUB FOR DOS。。。。。
<relishthemoment> 聊天室里怎么对某人说话
<imadper> relishthemoment: 输入某个人的名字，然后加个标点
<relishthemoment> 但是 装Linux时grub自己就掌握主动权了
<lemonhall> imadper, WINXP 在C，WIN7在D，UBUNTU 10.10在E，用WUBI，还有一个分区是MAC OS X。。。。
<imadper> relishthemoment: 不时，装linux时，可以选择不装grub
<relishthemoment> 有病
<relishthemoment> 但是我选择装了
<imadper> relishthemoment: 默认是安装
<imadper> lemonhall: 你这干吗？？？！！！！你是卖系统盘的？？？
<relishthemoment> imadper:对啊，就是那样
<lemonhall> relishthemoment, 用虚拟机吧。。。。。。
<imadper> relishthemoment: 先说，你现在想干嘛？
<lemonhall> imadper, 你赢了。。。。
<relishthemoment> lemonhall: 别扯淡  我现在是说怎么删除win7系统
<imadper> relishthemoment: 删win就是我刚才的方法
 * imadper lemonhall，貌似是 relishthemoment赢了
<lemonhall> relishthemoment, 你现在用啥引导的？
<relishthemoment> grub
<relishthemoment> linux 下的grub
<lemonhall> relishthemoment, 那有个啥好说的。。。直接格式化。。然后在GRUB菜单里干掉WIN7就好了。。。
<imadper> relishthemoment: lemonhall正解
<relishthemoment> o
<imadper> lemonhall: grub菜单现在在哪里？
<imadper> lemonhall: 上次我就没找到....
<lemonhall> imadper, 啊？什么？你机器上是不是只有UBUNTU啊？
<imadper> lemonhall: 不是呀，我还有个win用来dota~
<lemonhall> imadper, 好像默认就跳过去了，我让它出来过几次。。。。
<jackey> 运行个程序 总是显示被防火墙阻断了，怎么搞啊。
<imadper> lemonhall: 不是呀，我是说grub的配置文件
<imadper> lemonhall: 找不到了
<jyf1987> jackey: 买个代理
<jackey> jyf1987:什么意思。
<lemonhall> imadper, 好吧。你赢了。。。你是不是那个帖子里回得最经典的那个人。。。装完UBUNTU第一件事情就是重启回到WIN玩DOTA的那位
<imadper> jyf1987: 他说的是本地防火墙，不是防火长城
<imadper> lemonhall: 我还真没去论坛怎么回过帖子
<jyf1987> imadper: 那就找个免费的代理
<jyf1987> 论坛是什么
<lemonhall> imadper, 我也不知到，我很少折腾GRUB。。那东西尽量不碰。。以前折腾LILO的时候有惨痛经验
<imadper> jyf1987: 都说了，是防火墙，不是gfw
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不要譯了，有人譯好了
<imadper> lemonhall: lilo现在还有吗？感觉已经死掉了
<Kandu> jyf1987: http://www.kerneltravel.net/ 這裡就有，作者把她寫的書都全都免費閱讀了 XD
<lemonhall> imadper, 还真有人在用。。。。每更新一次内核貌似都要折腾一下。。。
<relishthemoment> 你们有是学生的吗？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux内核之旅
<lemonhall> 这个机器人太有爱了。。。。。。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你那个翻译真是惨不忍睹 我见犹怜
<jyf1987> imadper: 总之要搞个代理绕过去
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你說的是指我譯的還是機器譯的部分？
<lemonhall> 真是太强大了，我预言。。。GJS的出现。。将会让LINUX的世界充满恶意程序。。。。虽然GNOME桌面的用户两现在估计不及ANDROID的一半儿
<jyf1987> 什么gjs?
<lemonhall> 这就是当年的WSH。。。后台一直在报错。。。
<lemonhall> GJS？GNOME3的脚本啊。。。用JS调用系统一切。。。。
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席，我的mutt有几个问题， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122&t=319460&p=2221209&
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - mutt 的一些问题
<xiamx> “去irc问主席可能好一点“ < 主席是谁？。。
<lemonhall> 某个人。。。。。不清楚，我是新来的
<lemonhall> 这里长时间有两个人在讨论LISP。。。估计是其中一个吧
<cfy> lemonhall: no...
<cfy> lemonhall: 谁在讨论lisp?
<xiamx> cfy, 是主席？
<lemonhall> cfy, 你们两个在讨论某种LISP的变种啊。。。不慎清楚，对高阶函数什么的完全一头雾水。。。
<cfy> xiamx: 不是。
<cfy> lemonhall: 昨天么？
<cfy> lemonhall: 我和谁？
<cfy> RavenChan: 装好了？
<lemonhall> cfy, 我发觉MAP，REDUCE函数完全可以用C写出来。。。HASKELL看不懂也很少用。
<cfy> lemonhall: 看不懂haskell...
<lemonhall> cfy, 至多用用匿名函数和闭包。。。LINQ这类东西。。你们是神人啊。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: ...我初学的。好不好
 * xiamx 同样表示很敬佩
<lemonhall> cfy, 恩。听说不会LISP就等于不会EMACS。。恩。。。表示敬佩。。。
 * xiamx 觉得自己也就是lemonhall那个级别的
<cfy> lemonhall: 这个倒是emacs有el,配置配置起来肯定要会el,否则只能抄别人的。
<Evanescence> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=319476
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim的plugin之间的一点冲突
<jyf1987> cfy: 你还来
<cfy> jyf1987: 他先说的好不好。。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: vimer要低调。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 别瞎想 我是练台词
<cfy> jyf1987: 那别对着我练呀。。。
<lemonhall> 你们大家都觉得全局菜单是个好主意么？
<jyf1987> cfy: 看着你这个id比较亲切
 * xiamx 觉得全局菜单占地小
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦。。。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 項目得空了？
<lemonhall> 我觉得GNOME-SHELL也可以用全局菜单啊。。。上面空得很啊
<jyf1987> Kandu: 这周还好 主要是做搜索接口的事  不如上周紧了
<Evanescence> jyf1987: 你是vimer？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 中午休息時間，你們部門一般怎麼娛樂的？
<jyf1987> Evanescence: 额 是的 大佬有何指教？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 没娱乐 有人吃水果 这个算娱乐么
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 哇，搜索接口？
<Evanescence> jyf1987: 这个冲突怎么搞定啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=319476
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 别人做搜索功能 我们根据他的接口 提交数据 和 获取数据而已
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 用什么引擎做得？我只懂SOLR
<jyf1987> Evanescence: 不知道 我对vim还只是停留在用的阶段
<jyf1987> lemonhall: lucenu了
<Evanescence> jyf1987: 哦
<jackey> ls
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 奥。。。有一个更好用的接口。。中文支持更好
<lemonhall> jyf1987, SPXXXX忘记什么了，LUCENE也不错。。SOLR其实就是LUCENE。。。挺好用。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 是么 说说看 我不研究 但是可以了解下
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那solr和lucene有啥区别
<lemonhall> jyf1987, SOLR就是一个LUCENE的包装。。。直接有REST的接口，JS调用起来更方便。。但是貌似多机器架构什么的，维护稍微麻烦些。。。SOLR是针对我这种白痴级别用户的，开箱即用
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 半个小时就可以配置好，然后JS就可以调用了。。比LUCENE高端些，好用。。。
<relishthemoment> 还不吃饭！
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 原来如此 那个spxxx什么的怎么说
<relishthemoment> 你们在说啥啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ï
<relishthemoment> 88  我吃饭去了~~~
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 那个？那个好像是C++写得。。。效率智商主义者的作品。。有一个小组持续在维护，中文化确实不错。。。分词模块儿几个人在持续维护。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 既然你在这个行业 那我顺便问下 有针对古文分词的么
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 我略懂，古文几乎无法分词。。。。。现在阶段的这两个引擎，我怕只能靠一个东西。。。大词库。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我就是问词库问题
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 好在现在网上有现成的古文大词库，能达到你要求的5成吧，估计。。。。如果你要得是针对四库全书这种非常专业的东西，那肯定无能为力
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 文言用分詞嗎？不都是單字詞嗎？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 文言文？你断句都困难。。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 斷句的話還好吧……
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 不会 我就针对历史书 因为历史书的格式 像春秋 左转这些 非常像服务器日志 都是 xxx时间 谁干了什么 后果如何这样
<jyf1987> 就跟rpc log差不多
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 诗词好说，先秦文献什么的。。那种太专业了，非我等之辈能搞定了
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 那可以的。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 先秦文獻……你是說四書嗎？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那有啥引擎好推荐的
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 我说得那两个都可以，看你是想玩玩还是商业化开发了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 当然是玩玩了 这东西怎么商业开发
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 不是，我说的是那种全篇标点符号都没有的那种文献，人断句都困难。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 那你就SOLR吧。。。。我是把圣经塞进去过。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 关键是词库去哪里搞阿
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 然后找到一个圣经的人名，地名表。。。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 圣经有好词库。。所以不愁。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那小说怎么办 比如三国志 你去分析 你就是想通过分析得出他有多少人名 结果你这个引擎事先要他给你人名 这就不对了
<roylez> Evanescence: 你问题太多了...
<roylez> Evanescence: 我吃饭饭再来细看
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席，不是吧，能解决掉几个就几个，非常感激不尽，呵呵
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 那和搜索引擎无关了吧，你得先自己写程序去发现人名。。。我知道的有这种算法的
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 算法名字叫什么
<Evanescence> roylez: 好的，谢谢啊，回帖就行
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 不靠普的。。。。。最后还是人工搞。。像三国志这种小说，人名，字，号。。一堆。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 别指望算法能找到多少。。。。靠谱的东西
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 但是有规律的 真的
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 中文分词算法你知道多少？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 好歹机器梳理一遍 然后人再来辨认也好多了
<centerpoint> cfy: 在吗?
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 不知道 只知道最基本的搞个词库来比对这样 加些权重
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 就是分词算法里的一部分。。自动发现人名和地名。。。。
<centerpoint> jyf1987: AS是个什么操作系统?
<jyf1987> centerpoint: 你说的是actionscript么？
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 我没多少研究，但是有网站专门讲这个的。你可以嗖嗖，我已经2年没搞这些了
<centerpoint> jyf1987: 以前怎么没听说过....
<centerpoint> jyf1987: 是个linux发行版吧?
<jyf1987> centerpoint: 那就不晓得了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 难道是 nlp?
<centerpoint> jyf1987: 晕....客户让装AS4
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 恩。。恩横。。。
<jyf1987> centerpoint: 阿 这个阿 明白了
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 反正圣经是弄成功了。。源于搞圣经研究的那批人。。真的很强大。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 因为之前已经研究圣经好长时间了
<jyf1987> 不过历史貌似也是如此
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 其实不是。。是源于他们研究圣经的时候很多资料都公开发布了，你说的三国志这类东西，估计研究的人不少。。但是公开的太少。。。
<jyf1987> centerpoint: 你要的是这个 Red Hat Enterprise Linux AS 4
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 我看过的数据库里最好的是一个宋朝的人名数据库。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 还好吧 中国历代是喜欢搞表的 比如红楼梦就真的有人统计人名的
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 里面竟然有这货在哪里出生，哪里考的功名，哪里任职，属于那个派系。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 这个很正常吧
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 可惜那个数据库竟然用最恶心的ACCESS搞得，不过也恨给力了。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 可以提取出来作成xml或者csv
<jyf1987> 随你爱好了
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 历史系的都应该这么搞研究。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 恩 现在是提倡交叉研究呢
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 这样可是省却了我们不少事情。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你是学什么的？
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 我做得就是拿过来，映射到GOOGLE MAPS上了而已。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 基本是照着例子做了一边，然后结论是。。。江浙一代真他妈的是出才子佳人的地方。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 啊哈 我也想这样搞 不过弄不到古代地图 我想拿来来 根据历史的描述 做一段动画 是哪里开战了 哪里地盘扩大了这些
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 我学经济的。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 学经济阿 没前途
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 额。。。我现在同学多半都年薪15W了。。。
<jackey> 有人使用fbterm吗。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 所以你很没有前途
<lemonhall> jackey, 学啥都一样啊。。。。
<jackey> lemonhall:？？
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 此话怎讲？经济学挺好的啊。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你同学都15w了 你还是这样子 不是没前途是什么？难道是乐于奉献？
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 人生各有各得活法，想开写。。。。年薪50W的同学都有，投行的。。。想多了你会不想活的
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 恩 想开点 没前途就没前途吧 志在研究 乐在其中，你什么学校的
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 交大的。。。
<jyf1987> 对了 你说的15w货币单位是啥阿  别是日元吧 额
<jyf1987> relaed消失了 奇怪
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 人民币啊，15W也不是很高啊。。北京上海啥的不算高薪啊。。。
<jyf1987> 交大在帝都么
<jyf1987> 可是我也没到15w呢 也是没前途诶
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 唉。。。你想多了。。。。继续做事儿吧。。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 87年。。你才25左右。。年轻有为，着急啥
<jyf1987> 到底哪个交大阿 这么多地方上的焦大
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 西安交大
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 要高新的話去賣假藥就可以了。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我是程序员 是吃青春饭的 跟卖的一样 当然捉急了嘛
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 还是卖粉吧？要不卖黄碟？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 賣粉會死，黃碟生意不好，還是假藥實在。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你只要加一點點有效成份沖個數就成了。
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 唉。。。你想多了，程序员要学会享受。。。生活，否则都会疯掉。。。。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 卖伟哥
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你看人家中華靈芝寶，現在還火呢。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: lol 也是 既然无力反抗 那就慢慢享受吧
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 偉哥當年克林頓來過之後就不讓新廠子做了吧？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 没本钱
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 你在哪里啊？
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 普通程序员的目标就是在帝都，年薪15W差不多了吧。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我在帝都
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 奥，户口落在哪里？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 没有 我年薪只有一半
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 帝都的呀……
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 户口不是在杭州就是在我老家了
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 那你是比较郁闷一些。。。妹子的有？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 那就是杭州上的學了？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: p 你才帝都的呢 你们全家都是帝都的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 木有 有的话就更艰难了哈
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 奥，那就是27岁之前走着看着吧，不行就回老家。。。帝都的房价招架不起
<MaskRay> hymnusalae 像是外邦人士
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 杭州房价听说也恨给力
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 房子在老家了 在帝都混着 不做买房的痴心
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 誰？
<jyf1987> 隔岸观火 hoho
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 没事 我老家在杭州隔壁
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 奥。。。估计妹子最后也得在老家找。。。随意啦
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 真别想太多。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 只能如此了 人生嘛 将就将就就过去了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 知道了太多不好么？
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 要学会像老外一样生活。。。否则岂不活得郁闷？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 就是因为想学老外生活 所以郁闷阿
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 老外买个iphone什么的才几百块阿
<jyf1987> tnnd
<jyf1987> 老外买个vps才几十块阿
<jyf1987> wtf
<void1> 以讹传讹
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 唉，国情国情。。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 只怪投胎时候没选对
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 恭喜你，选择了HARD模式。。。
<Router2> jyf1987: 投胎是个技术活，而且难度相当大
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 同乐同乐。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 还好没去朝鲜
<jyf1987> Router2: 很庆幸阿 没命中北韩呢
<MaskRay> 那是 crazy mode
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 其实朝鲜挺好的。。。。大家都穷。。。
<hymnusalae> http://books.solidot.org/books/11/02/28/0122247.shtml 無語了。
<jyf1987> 应该是 unbelievable
<Router2> jyf1987: 4242
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你搞错了 我觉得贫富差距大没关系 只要我能吃饱饭 能够随便上网 随便玩电脑就行了
<Router2> lemonhall: 朝鲜某些阶级也很富的
<jyf1987> 富人玩的游戏我玩不上没关系 只要我想玩的能玩上就ok 我可不想大家都穷 最后都饿死
<Router2> jyf1987: 我觉得不止是吃饱，得加上个吃得放心才行
<jyf1987> Router2: 这个当然也包括在内了
<lemonhall> jyf1987, RavenChan 我觉得都好，真的是心态问题。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你去朝鲜住个十年八年 回来还这么说 我才信你 现在都是局外人
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 不。。。其实我想表达的是，如果一开始就出生在朝鲜。。。估计还真没啥感觉。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 悲剧的就是你混过NEW YORK再去朝鲜住十年。。那的确比较悲剧
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 这个自然 就好像地球人现在觉得很快活一样
<Router2> lemonhall: 你看看国内的房价，再看看老美才花15－20万刀就买个自己的独栋使用面积不包括车库的200多平的小房子，咋想
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 不过饿肚子还是不好受的
<lemonhall> Router2, 20万还真得不多。。美国教师收入大约是每年6万。。大约5年就可以赞下来，虽然。。。她们也是房贷一族
<Router2> lemonhall: 现在朝鲜很多人，离中国近的，都在用手机了，中国的信号
<jyf1987> Router2: 缅甸也有地方用中国固化 额 用中国移民 人民币什么的
<lemonhall> Router2, 额。。。那只是边境地区吧。。。基站毕竟。。还是有距离限制的
<Router2> lemonhall: 虽然老美买下房还得交税，但至少那个房就归个人了。不像国内，花大价买个70年产权
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 人家那边也可以建基站阿 就看你基站如何转发了
<lemonhall> jyf1987, Router2 同志们，要积极，要乐观。。。。。。
<jyf1987> Router2: 就这个70年还都是忽悠你的 你以为真能70年？
<Router2> jyf1987: 是啊，八成不到70年就该拆了
<jyf1987> Router2: 江苏就有10多年前建的房子给你拆了的
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 不说这些了。。。70估计那一纸凭证就没有法律效应了，你懂的。。。。
<jyf1987> 再说了 一旦房产税开征起来 30年就给你征完了 你还拿p来撑70年阿
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 懂 我当然懂了
<jyf1987> 要不我们集资买个加拿大农场一起住吧
<jyf1987> 拉条光纤 做个程序员农场 额
<Router2> jyf1987: 加拿大技术移民这块，做IT的不像前些年了，目前这年头基本没戏
<jyf1987> Router2: 加拿大现在有农业移民
<jyf1987> 买个几万快的农场 耕作两年 就有资格申请
<Router2> jyf1987: 还有这个呐。。。那也得要多少年的种植经验吧
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 去谈恋爱吧。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 其实。。。俄罗斯挺好的。。。。
<jyf1987> Router2: 这真不需要
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 俄罗斯人民需要你
<Router2> jyf1987: 要不什么时候挣出50万刀投资移民米国
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 不好 毛子反华 还是去加拿大好
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 不。。俄罗斯女人多。。。
<jyf1987> Router2: 去买个农场吧 去跟加国偏远省份政府谈
<jyf1987> 反正有个额农场也饿不死 拉个光纤就可以全球接外包了
<lemonhall> 唉。。。。加油加油。。。。。。。。想创业的创业，想买房的买房。没有妹子的去谈个妹子，有妹子的快快结婚
<jyf1987> 额 lemonhall你真大妈 以后可以开个婚介中心
<jyf1987> 或者去街道居委会
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 那是，最近正在上婚介网站。。。。
<imadper> jyf1987: 你这还没涨工资？
<imadper> jyf1987: 好久没来了，以来就看你抱怨
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 比较愤啊。。。去加拿大吧。。。。。
<imadper> jyf1987: 急啥，过些天去香山那边面试不就得了~
<lemonhall> imadper, 敢问在哪里高就？
<imadper> lemonhall: 刚上大学
<lemonhall> imadper, 恩，好好学习。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 已经晚了~
<lemonhall> imadper, 擦。。大学没上个好大学？
<imadper> lemonhall: 嗯...
<imadper> lemonhall: 跟我的意愿差的有点远
<lemonhall> imadper, 前两天看一个分析，说用IPHONE的妹子很多，用ANDROID的妹子很少。。果然是这样。。。
<lemonhall> imadper, 恩，以后要培养自己的品味，用IPHONE。。。。
<hymnusalae> imadper, 不要在意意願……
<hymnusalae> imadper, 慢慢來吧……
<lemonhall> imadper, 别被这里的气氛影响。。。LINUX的用户愤青是比较多一些。。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 呵呵，这个确实~
<imadper> hymnusalae: 嗯~
<imadper> 对了，话说快乐阿容现在考到哪里了？
<imadper> 去年不是他高考嘛？
<hymnusalae> imadper, 今年。
<hymnusalae> imadper, 去年他高考了？少年班？復讀？
<imadper> hymnusalae: 他今年才考？
<hymnusalae> imadper, 他今年要考是事實，這個前些天還聊到。
<hymnusalae> imadper, 至于去年有沒有我不知道。
<imadper> hymnusalae: 我怎么记得去年也有考....
<imadper> hymnusalae: 这个深了。。。
<imadper> hymnusalae: 算了，还是我记错了好了~
<jyf1987> imadper: 是阿 悲剧吧
<jyf1987> imadper: 香山那边有什么公司？
<jyf1987> lem我想去加拿大呢 这不是没钱去么
<jyf1987> 哈皮最近不是在么
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 香山？
<MeaCulpa> .
<Hoxily> test
<^k^> Hoxily, ....  ㍤ 
<maplebeats> 我在ＶＰＳ上开utorrent没问题撒。。。
<lemonhall> maplebeats, 迅雷吧。。虽然真的很无耻，但是离线真的是一劳永逸。。再也不折腾那些客户端了。。。全部变成HTTP下载
<llj> 离线下载不是会员功能么
<lemonhall> llj,恩，是会员功能。。。我现在只用FIREFOX+DOWNTHEMALL下载东西，省却了很多麻烦
<basncy> lemonhall, 把downthemall的下载目录共享给amule吧，这样可以减少一些罪恶感。
<llj> lemonhall:碰到原始地址损坏的，还是p2p的来得快些
<lemonhall> llj, 可以来个比较。。。。既是原始地址损坏。。。还是离线快。。。。我只是懒得折腾电驴，P2P，那么多的方式，最后还是发觉HTTP最靠谱。。。。。
<lemonhall> llj, 其实关键是最省资源。。。看着P2P运行。。硬盘狂闪的时候，我心痛。。。
<llj> lemohall:...
<basncy> lemonhall, 我一服务器，普通电脑的硬盘，开机运行了近4年，没问题
<basncy> lem
<lemonhall> basncy, 那。。我是比较命背。。。。
<basncy> lemonhall, 话说现在的硬盘也不贵，买个80G的专门挂p2p也蛮不错的。
<lemonhall> basncy,额，不挂P2P。。。。。我是邪恶的迅雷用户，两年也就100多块钱。。让迅雷帮我挂吧。。省电。。。
<basncy> lemonhall, 好吧。
<basncy> lemonhall, 你电脑开着的时候还是挂amule挂起吧。。
<basncy> lemonhall, http://cdu.basncy.com:8081/  比如这样
<lemonhall> basncy, 不用amule的.....我是邪恶用户。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你喜欢什么时候用 liftM，什么时候用 fmap？
<lemonhall> basncy, 1M的ADSL。。。。不用离线都想撞墙撞死。
<basncy> lemonhall, 好吧，你邪恶了。我闪一边玩去。
<lemonhall> basncy, 哈哈。。
<basncy> lemonhall, 话说联通的网便宜，配合离线不错
<lemonhall> basncy, 多少呢？没注意过。。。
<Colin-shzsc> basncy: 联通的国际出口还比电信好呢
<lemonhall> basncy, 联通下连接APT源怎么样？
<lemonhall> basncy, Colin-shzsc 我是说主APT源。。。。
<basncy> lemonhall, 不清楚，你问问Colin-shzsc呢
<hkuieagle> hello,谁对python画图的工具比较熟？
<basncy> lemonhall, 163就是联通线哒
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 主源我用的国内的cn99……
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 倒是 PPA 的速度还不错
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, basncy 不是吧，163应该是三通小霸王吧。。。无所谓联通移动的，我电信都是最高速度。。。
<basncy> lemonhall, 1M的带宽没感觉
<basncy> lemonhall, 我用科大的源，4M/s的速度，不过现在是教育网
<lemonhall> basncy, 好吧，耻辱的飘过。。明年就用上小区宽带了。。。。
<lemonhall> basncy, 科大？奥。。大学的时候用过。。有比较严重的问题，那个时候。。源经常更新不及时。。
<basncy> lemonhall, 小区宽带杯具不？万一大家一起p2p，那不更杯具？
<lemonhall> basncy, 啊，你算是把我的担心说出来了。。。。。
<basncy> lemonhall, 是不是哦？教育网用什么源更新及时呢？
<Colin-shzsc> basncy: 而且还没法端口映射
<lemonhall> basncy, 我很担心。。。小区宽带还不比。。。4M的ADSL。。。。
<lemonhall> basncy, 我是说我那个时候。。4年前了。。。
<basncy> lemonhall, 那就用4M的ADSL吧，100元以内的
<basncy> lemonhall, 我还有几个月毕业
<lemonhall> basncy, 我还真不知道现在怎么样，起码前几天编译GNOME-SHELL的时候，发觉163的源很多东西破损了。。导致库依赖有问题。。。
<basncy> Colin-shzsc, 要是可以端口映射，就巴适多了。教育网的速度牛B
<lemonhall> basncy, 最后还是用了主源。。貌似就是C99
<lemonhall> basncy, 教育网访问电信悲剧啊。。。。
<basncy> lemonhall, 我这儿还行。实在不行，用谷歌加速咯
<Colin-shzsc> basncy: lemonhall: 我学校的联通宽带 PPA 源基本上保底每秒二三十 K，偶尔可以全速
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 端口映射什么的都是浮云。。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 主源是sohu
<basncy> Colin-shzsc, 啊！我用VPN
<happyaron> lemonhall: cn99现在和163是同一个服务器。
<lemonhall> happyaron, 是SOHU么？我看看。。。。
<basncy> Colin-shzsc, VPN连PPA，速度上100
<lemonhall> happyaron, arxxxx.ubunut.com.cn...什么的。。。。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron, DNS转到SOHU了？
<happyaron> lemonhall: cn.archive.ubuntu.com
<lemonhall> happyaron, 恩。。对对，就是这个。。原来是SOHU啊。。那SOHU 还不错。。维护的挺好
<Colin-shzsc> basncy: 我 PPA 还时不时上两百
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, basncy 我杯具的一般只有几十。。。。但是我用APT-FAST
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, basncy 不用APT-FAST的时候可能更低。。。。。
<basncy> Colin-shzsc, 联通的GFW是不是比电信强悍？
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 联通4M的大概多钱？
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 我考虑去弄个联通玩玩
<Colin-shzsc> basncy: 目前所知的就是 DNS 不解析维基百科的图片地址，但加个 hosts 条目就 OK
<basncy> lemonhall, 我这儿广告说80RMB/mouth ，存5送1的。
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 我是学校的联通宽带，和外面的价格没有可比性
<lemonhall> basncy, Colin-shzsc 奥。。那太低廉了
<basncy> lemonhall, 你去官方网站查查吧。
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 而且也不排除在速度神马的上面和外面政策不一样
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 再说。。。小区宽带还是要给它些信心的
<basncy> Colin-shzsc, 那可以自己搭个dnsmasq来解析吧？
<Colin-shzsc> basncy: 我不是什么老鸟，只会加 hosts……
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 用8.8.8.8就好了。。。难道用8.8.8.8都不行？
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 怕影响访问国内的速度所以没用过
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, DNS换成8.8.8.8和8.8.4.4试试。。。
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 还真不影响。。我长期使用。。。
<basncy> Colin-shzsc, 我的意思是说本机上建一个dns服务器，什么DNS污染的都是浮云了。
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 反正我 hosts 也改过了，也就无所谓了
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 你怕影响就上个dnsmasq
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 其实多半不用怕。。。毕竟CHROME现在都缓存DNS。。。平时访问的东西都缓存了
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 我又没说我怕，只是自己比较懒……-_-|||
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc, 我也是懒人。。。。。
<roylez> lerosua: 斗篷，你那arch的pps包，靠谱不
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, liftM fmap 我都不用。因為喜歡推導，所以我都是用Moand定義中的 >>= return 來完成任務的。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我記得 fmap f x = x >>= pure.f 吧。這樣就很好的說。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: pure 是 Applicative 里的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 搞錯了，習慣了。 x >>= return . f
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 本來那個應該叫 pure 的，不知道誰給改個名字叫 return，和數學的詞不一樣了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我也觉得 return 很古怪
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 話說 fmap 沒有看到 Monad 的實例呀。Monad 又不是 Functor 的子類型類。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 但 Monad 的 instance 也都定义为 Functor 的 instance 了吧
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦對。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這個沒有轉過來。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 真要我選我可能更願意用 fmap 吧，因為那個是原版貨。呵呵
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 嗯，fmap 要求更小一点
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 昨天費多大勁得到 Monad 是 Applicative Functor。算 f <*> x = f >>= \ a -> x >>= pure . a。當時把腦子想炸了，結果看網上有現成的……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: -> 的优先级是什么样子的？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, -> 是右結合我知道，不過這個東西的優先級？這個東西不是一個 Constructor 嗎？應該不和運算共有優先級吧。
<hymnusalae> date (->) a b
<basncy> hymnusalae, 有C语言的IRC频道吗？
<hymnusalae> basncy, ##c
<basncy> hymnusalae, 难怪加不进#c
<hymnusalae> basncy, 一般這樣大的主題先試試雙#吧。
<basncy> hymnusalae, 好，谢了
<gs> ##c
<aaron____> hi,,,,
<aaron____> hi,贱人们下午好。。。。
<hymnusalae> aaron____, ……這也是阿龍……
<jyf1987> 额 这个也是阿龙么
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 還有“賤人們”？
<jyf1987> 要不要换真身来踢人？
<aaron____> 有意思没意思。。。。
<aaron____> 有作电力软件方面的小人么。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，ps ejH / -ejH 显示结果不同，为什么？谢谢
<aaron____> 。。
<Colin-shzsc> 刚才居然鬼使神差的自动关机……
<aaron____> ＵＢ还会自动关？
<aaron____> 哪有可能。。。
<aaron____> 除非
<aaron____> 见鬼。。
<iMom0> exit
<iMom0> exit
<Colin-shzsc> 也不知道咋回事，就机器自己像是正常关机那种样子关掉了
<aaron____> 你碰了键盘上的ＰＯＷＥＲ键吧。。。
<Colin-shzsc> aaron____: 我笔记本键盘没有 Power，Fn 功能键上也只有一个待机
<aaron____> 。。。
<Colin-shzsc> aaron____: 外接的键盘也是没有任何附加功能键的标准键盘
<Colin-shzsc> 不会是电源抽风吧……
<Guest56472> 还有讲座？
<roylez> aaron____: 哪里来的长尾巴？
<hymnusalae> roylez, 主席，給我們明鑒真偽吧。讓這妖怪現原形。
<Colin-shzsc> 额，Empathy 的消息提示太鸡肋，我看了日志才发现凌晨的时候直接没理睬 happyaron 对我讲话……
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见主席，那不是我
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: :)
<jyf1987> happyaron: 刚才冒充你的人踢了么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 冒充？
<jyf1987> 恩 刚才不是有个阿龙么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去了趟pheonix，亚利桑那 太阳好猛，tucson估计更厉害
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 入我门吧
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 是说翻译吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没事，跟着你的nigger基友一起混混就习惯了
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 嗯。
<aaron____> roylez: 你个没尾巴的。。。。
<Guest56472> 我想问下，这个能看到历史消息么
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 也就是喜欢瞎搞搞，我一不很好的英语专业的也没啥别的事情可以做
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 我靠 你没事就出差 真快活阿
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 这个礼拜就要考专八了
<jyf1987> 装逼犯
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: great
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我不喜欢出差，不过出国挺有意思，总之，不快活啊
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 那你有空来帮忙翻译文档吧
<aaron____> 我郑重申明，我是艾伦，不是阿龙。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 专八是钢琴？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 既然你自己都说出国有意思 又已经出了 为何不快活呢
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 英语专业的很少
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 出国没意思
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 围城理念
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 是专门扇人八掌的意思
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 也不算名校啦，而且我翻译效率很低的
<MeaCulpa> 捏不到老婆孩子
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那是普通人 我出去还是觉得有意思的 至少以后买电子产品都是几百几百了 哈哈
<aaron____> jyf1987: 我郑重申明，我是艾伦，不是阿龙。。。。。
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 哪个学校的？
<MeaCulpa> 翻译。。。。
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 飞机上的破饭
<jyf1987> aaron____: 这个事情你跟哈皮说去
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 上海理工大学
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你回国中？？
<happyaron> o
<aaron____> 阿龙这个名字真难听。。。。。
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 回什么阿
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 马上出门上班
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那你说飞机
<aaron____> 我叫艾伦。。。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额我说早上怎么看不到你
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 好的，你叫軋輪。
<MeaCulpa> 我记得我英语翻译级差。。。
<jyf1987> 我记得你是帝都土著来着 gebjgd
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 是
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 帝都土著……這用詞……
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那你还有帝都户口不？
<jyf1987> 赶紧回来做结婚生意
<aaron____> hymnusalae:  乱伦你妹。。
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 显然有
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 我已经结婚了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 现在新政策还不知道能维持几年呢 赶紧回来做几票
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 那是軋，不是亂。不識字我也沒有辦法……
<MeaCulpa> 今天听个二b鼓吹智能设计
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那你夫妻暂时离了同时开工赚
<Colin-shzsc> jyf1987: 偶是魔都的棋子……
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 她不是北京人
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 你不赞同？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没那时间
<jyf1987> Colin-shzsc: 魔都目前没有计划哈
<aaron____> hymnusalae:看错了。。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 和你结婚了 难道户口不过来？？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 无法认同，太幼稚
<jyf1987> 额 帝都怎么比国外还难进阿 结婚了居然户口都不能过去
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 啥时候入我门啊。
<aaron____> 有合肥的兄弟没。。。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那取决于具体的理论 但是光就这个方向就说人幼稚我觉得不对
<jyf1987> 看完三体 我觉得就是智能设计论 额
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 户口还在广东
<MeaCulpa> 我宁可面条肉丸子教
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 帝都那破地方
<aaron____> 现在的鸡多少钱。。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: candonese确实有这个资本骄傲 可以不入帝都籍
<jyf1987> 飞天面条怪教么
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 我倒是无所谓啥时候，反正考试神马的呀就这样子了
<happyaron> Destine: ^
<Colin-shzsc> 呀->也
<jyf1987> 什么时候出个植物保护组织 我要去入伙
<jyf1987> 专门反对那些动物保护组织的人残害植物
<Destine> happyaron, 嗯？
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 和尚会灭你的
<MeaCulpa> 我看youtube，帝都挡坦克的，坦克居然绕道，要我早压过去了
<happyaron> Destine: 就是那个人
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 怕个p阿 少林都吃肉了
<lifeng> jyf1987: 可以考虑去恐龙保护组织
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 那是你说的。
<Destine> happyaron, 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> 外媒还大惊小怪
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 尼姑会破你的
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你只看了前半段 我看回忆录说的 那个坦克是绕过去了 但是后来另外一个军的 直接就开过去了
<jyf1987> 当然 也有可能驾驶员视力不好
<jyf1987> lifeng: lol
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你懂个p阿
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 已经破了？
<MeaCulpa> 我骑车都直接撞
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 毛
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你适合开坦克
<iGoogle> 那怪斗篷
<jyf1987> 和拖拉机
<jyf1987> 斗篷算老几
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa> 国家的坦克你无权撞，自己的车，交了养路费，有人在机动车到挡路，干吗不撞
<MeaCulpa> 权利的体现
<jyf1987> 现在的交通法貌似确实保护你去撞
<jyf1987> 那你适合去美国民宅自卫 lol 开枪把ee给崩了
<MeaCulpa> 你要是刹车，伤害的人更多
<iGoogle> 似乎看到藏民可以砍人。 MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> 他们可以带刀，权利就是砍人了
<jyf1987> 藏民以后可以做雇佣军 这个还不错的
<MeaCulpa> 我今天摸枪了
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 现在感觉考研多半是杯具了，找工作又没做好准备，没事情做也就只有忐忑不安了，找点事做也好
<iGoogle> 这逻辑。
<MeaCulpa> 但是没时间开枪
<jyf1987> 摸枪有什么稀奇的 额
<jyf1987> 在贵国上学的 都经历过军训阿
<MeaCulpa> 藏民可以兄弟公妻
<lifeng> BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU
<jyf1987> 这个现在还有么？
<jyf1987> 得找个藏民问下
<jyf1987> 可惜我没有亲生兄弟
<MeaCulpa> jyf，沙漠之鹰，军讯让fire么
<sadkjh12812e> 为啥我用nick修改昵称没效果啊
 * sadkjh12812e s
<hymnusalae> sadkjh12812e, /nick xxx 不行？
<MeaCulpa> 藏民可以找佛母，金刚捣鼓莲花
<MeaCulpa> 藏民比你我性福多了
<jyf1987> 沙漠之鹰 中国不产吧
<jyf1987> 但是自动步枪还是摸过阿
<MeaCulpa> 军训没有教用黑火药和钢珠做shotgun子弹的
<jyf1987> 打靶的时候还打过 三发子弹 一哆嗦就打完了 额
 * sadkjh12812e s
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 不要說軍訓了，前些日子不是有一位寫書教這個的被抓了嗎？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 說是散布恐怖主義。
<MeaCulpa> 我册那，小学生他爸都给买Bbgun
<jyf1987> 额 那小学生乱开怎么办
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 别幻想枪，百姓手里的手枪在军队面前和菜刀没区别
<MeaCulpa> jyf，爹妈坐牢
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 不幻想，不幻想。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那爹妈居然还放心给他买？
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 問題是百姓手裏的槍在百姓面前還是槍。
<jyf1987> 也是 有坦克 你机枪都打不进去
<MeaCulpa> 对，有枪，主要保护的是弱者
<MeaCulpa> 再强壮的老黑，也敌不过子弹
<MeaCulpa> 要是没枪，美国早就是黑人天下了
<aaron____> 谁在这说藏民呢。。。。。
<jyf1987> 哈哈
<aaron____> 简直是放屁。。。
<jyf1987> 卖瓜的 现在美国不已经是黑总统了么
<MeaCulpa> jyf。 开副拉防弹衣和自动武器，手枪在他们面前就是菜刀
<jyf1987> aaron____: 你是藏民？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 瞎扯吧 防弹衣是防碎片的 又不是防正面攻击的
<aaron____> 西藏人民现在生活好得很。。。
<aaron____> 是的，藏民。。
<jyf1987> 给你搞个大黑星 你就挂了 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 出非你每周练习几小时，常常矫枪
<jyf1987> aaron____: 那也只是你一个人
<aaron____> 都生活的很好。　消费很高，　为什么。。　有钱嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 否则10米都不一定能，命中对方
<jyf1987> 那就不清楚了 我都不敢保证帝都人人都过得好
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 這個，現在少數民族方面，經濟確實支持很強力。
 * sadkjh12812e s
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 帝都當然了……
<jyf1987> 何况是你现在混合肥 谈什么西藏
<MeaCulpa> 藏民现在有钱？
<aaron____> 最近在合肥出差。。。
<aaron____> 藏民不是现在有钱。。。是一直有钱。。
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 我們見個面。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我晓得拉 不过现在国民生活也比以前好 为何大家还要反对这个那个呢？人的追求不一样麻 好不好还要自己说了算 毋庸他人代劳
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 你請我喝茶吧。
<aaron____> 内地过去旅行的那些个ＳＢ
<MeaCulpa> 合肥。。。。被灌劣质白酒了吧
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 你在哪里？貌似你也是少数民族
<aaron____> 还以为自己多么滴ＮＢ，　拿个破单反，　拍来拍去的。。。。
<roylez> jyf1987: 你说哪国国民过得好来着？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我不是，我在合肥……
 * sadkjh12812e s
<^k^> sadkjh12812e: .. ..
<roylez> jyf1987: 朝鲜吗？
<MeaCulpa> 挪威？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我同學有不少蒙、疆的。
<jyf1987> roylez: 人人都觉得过得不好 但是有些觉得过得不好的可以随便迁移到他认为好的
<jyf1987> 而有些不能 额
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 條件都比我家好。
<roylez> jyf1987: 我严重同意。以前他们吃草的，现在吃米了
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那你呢
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我合肥的……
<MeaCulpa> 我对安徽的映像就是酒，劣质酒
<aaron____> hymnusalae: 好的，　请你喝甜茶。。。。
<jyf1987> roylez: 你没看新闻？ 最近朝鲜吃的米都是中国人的康那种了
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 哈哈哈。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 额 你是老子老乡？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 安徽女人勤快，地位低
<MeaCulpa> 幸福感还超过我们呢
<jyf1987> roylez: 瞎扯吧 我们那都有不少女的懒惰的
<MeaCulpa> 地位。。。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你也合肥的？
<jyf1987> 所以我说你们这种拿一个地域来说事都是瞎扯 不管说好还是坏
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那到不是 我是最南边的
<aaron____> 前几天去明光了。。。每天都是老明光酒。。。
<MeaCulpa> 要挡安徽酒最容易，让他们买单即可
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 明光……
<MeaCulpa> 挑最贵的，就喝不多了
<lifeng> hymnusalae: 合肥话只学会了一句“假牙”
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哦，想起來你上次說過的。
<hymnusalae> lifeng, ……
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 我總覺得一般人會先會“老母雞”。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: hoho 那你去我们那 都是我们买单
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 但是就是要灌你喝 lol
<lifeng> hymnusalae: 可打游丝
<MeaCulpa> 我喝上千的
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 打哼啊？
<jyf1987> 你去我们那 哪里买得到压
<jyf1987> 给你喝的大概是500那种
<janycheng> ..
<lifeng> hymnusalae: 学校旁边网吧老板：可打游戏
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 嗯。我以為你問我可打游戲。
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 所以我問你打什麽……
<aaron____> 我晕了。。。。
<aaron____> 刚才接了个电话。。。。
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 怎麽了？
<MeaCulpa> 不怕，jyf，我喝醉他们抬不动，所以没人敢灌我
<aaron____> 中信行银打过来的。。。。。
<aaron____> 我
<redlhl> 请问大家一般用什么工具备份系统阿？
<MeaCulpa> 我翻过一次台子，再无人灌我了
<MeaCulpa> tar
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 你这样子 就吓唬吓唬魔都的
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 牛叉。
<aaron____> 银行在ＡＴＭ机里找到我的一张信运卡
<aaron____> 我贼。。。。。
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 我靠……
<jyf1987> 经验是不可复制的
<aaron____> 我怒了。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我有一次把某五星级酒店台子翻了，丢下一句，兄弟们买单，走了
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 怕是留下酒品不好的說法了。
<aaron____> 不过查了下，没少一分钱。。。。。汗。。。。。。。。。哪来的这张卡。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 那酒店，20块的红酒卖3000
<aaron____> hymnusalae: 你在哪。。。。。
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 我在合肥呀？
<janycheng> 那么贵。。
<aaron____> 我在科大附近的黄山路上。。。
<MeaCulpa> 哎，我国人不行，空腹不如老外哎
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 空腹喝？
<MeaCulpa> 合肥新城很漂亮
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 我開玩笑的，你不要當真。
<hymnusalae> aaron____, 我去你那要半小時。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 什么酒店？
<MeaCulpa> hy 空腹，一口，老外喝法，不带说话
<aaron____> 昨天在豆瓣上一ＭＭ要Ｅ夜情。。。。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 喝酒不空腹 怎么装得下？
<janycheng> 真的 假的
<aaron____> 才９４年的娃。。。。
<jyf1987> 吃了饭 根本就装不下呀
<janycheng> 祖国的花朵
<aaron____> 我那个汗啊。。。。
<MeaCulpa> jy 我国大部分都是吃饭的时候混酒的
<jyf1987> 呵呵 我是混酒没事的 我个人比较喜欢啤酒 红酒什么的
<hymnusalae> aaron____, ……人類的未來呀……
<jyf1987> 但是我们那的习惯又喜欢让人喝白酒 所以没办法的时候我就猛喝一杯吓退他们
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 這也能嚇退？
<MeaCulpa> 对，那帮家伙最无聊，折腾粮食
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我們班裏要玩這個，直接就開始放雷子了。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我從來都是直接義正嚴辭的不喝。
<MeaCulpa> 把烈酒和饭菜联系起来的，只有我国了
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 他们非要我喝 我就上大杯子 跟他们一口一个这么来 我先喝一杯 他们就怕了
<janycheng> 虎
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 呃。
<MeaCulpa> 我国人肝脏不适合喝酒
<jyf1987> 我们毕竟是南方 要是我在北方用这招数 那就是找死了 对不对
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 問題這個世界是越不能怎麽樣越要怎麽樣。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> jy 各人经验，都差不多吧，去云贵试试看，死的惨
<jyf1987> 还好 我们同学聚会都是一人一瓶啤酒这种 就算他们要闹 也是闹啤酒的 无所谓
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 听说青海那边要喝吐才叫给面子 额 我哥哥说的
<MeaCulpa> 也之有安徽这种不南不北的，可以试试看
<hymnusalae> maskray 不在呀。
<MeaCulpa> 安徽纬度还不如魔都吧
<jyf1987> 安徽本来就是强行合并的  不如拆开 早拆早好
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 不如他高還是不如他低？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 安徽就我们那里跟魔都纬度差不多了
<MeaCulpa> 大部分都在上海以南吧
<jyf1987> 其他地方都靠北了
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 沒有，靠北。
<jyf1987> 我们那是跟杭州一条线 你自己想想看
<MeaCulpa> 南方喝酒厉害啊
<MeaCulpa> 云贵
<MeaCulpa> 四川
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 没有吧 东北喝酒猛阿
<_jade> 貌似事因为重名多原因
<MeaCulpa> 有名的酒都在南方
<jyf1987> 我同学自己没事打个三斤白酒来当饮料喝阿 东北的
<_jade> 谁跟杭州一条线啊，我在杭州～～～
<janycheng> 东北的猛的很
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 茅台什么的很好喝阿 不烈麻
<MeaCulpa> 北方没啥有名的酒吧
<redlhl> MeaCulpa: 刚刚查了下，用tar的话是不是一定要用liveCD阿，对运行的系统不能使用这个方法？
<janycheng> 你不喝，还数落你
<jyf1987> _jade: 黄山市
<MeaCulpa> jy，ni
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: ?
<MeaCulpa> 恩，这个不好
<_jade> 黄山～
<MeaCulpa> 喝酒本来就是各人的事
<jyf1987> 茅台五粮液什么的 又不烈 都是很入口的 当然能喝许多了
<_jade> 之前有个问题，结果折腾这个一下搞忘记是啥事了
<janycheng> 呵呵，客气来客气去，就那样了
<jyf1987> _jade: 你在杭州搞毛？
<MeaCulpa> 酒精含量一样的
<hymnusalae> redlhl, 你要備份哪些東西？感覺沒有什麽東西在運行不可以用tar的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 不喜歡茅台，有點沖鼻子。
<janycheng> 茅台怪难喝吧
<MeaCulpa> 西方强制兑到40度的
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 还好吧 普通白酒真不能喝 我每次都觉得跟煤油一样的气味
<jyf1987> 不知道是否是甘油的气味
<MeaCulpa> 恩太难喝了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 嗯，是的。上次看人家買二鍋頭，完全就是洗清淨味道。
<redlhl> hymnusalae: 我想备份整个系统哦
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 後來他給我拿來洗屏幕了。
<_jade> 想起来了，ubuntu自带有个openjdk的，在那个alternatives，怎么卸载啊，我在新立得里面卸载了还是在
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 你也有这种感觉阿 我还以为是我的问题呢
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 相傳用酒精洗屏幕不落灰。
<jyf1987> 我怀疑我国的普通白酒根本就是不是传统的酿酒的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 一般的酒就是這樣用的。
<jyf1987> 喝那种几百的白酒味道完全不同了
<janycheng> 勾兑嘛
<hymnusalae> redlhl, 你不要備份 /dev /sys /proc /var/tmp /tmp這些，其它直接用 tar
<jyf1987> 所以我估计几百以下的都根本不是古人说的那种酒
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 伏特加如何
<jyf1987> 我那天在超市发现有40度的伏特加 瑞典的
<redlhl> hymnusalae: 哦，谢谢咯:)
<MeaCulpa> 伏特加出场也是40
<MeaCulpa> 规定都要40的
<jyf1987> 新闻联播：住建部与各省、自治区、直辖市以及计划单列市签订《保障性住房目标责任书》，完成1000万套保障性安居工程住房的分配任务。必须在今年10月31日前全部开工。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 不准40以上是吧？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那65度的伏特加哪里来的？
<jyf1987> 自己蒸馏么
<MeaCulpa> 全世界伏特加都是40
<jyf1987> 1000w保障房 额
<MeaCulpa> 恩，那是不能随便买的
<MeaCulpa> 不
<jyf1987> 我喝伏特加调制的鸡尾酒感觉非常棒阿
<MeaCulpa> 蒸馏的都是75度以上的
<redmorning> PERL,如何获取网页FLASH中的一个链接（或者文本）？
<MeaCulpa> 出场再勾兑
<MeaCulpa> 不勾兑的原酒，不让买的
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那原酒味道如何
<jyf1987> 还有经常电影里看到那些人 没事就拿个小瓶喝的是什么
<MeaCulpa> 还有西方对酒古代管的很紧，所以会有酒吧文化，限制喝酒地点
<jyf1987> 瓶子很像劲酒
<MeaCulpa> 那个是wisky之类，40
<MeaCulpa> 任何酒都可以，40都是
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 现在管得也严格阿 未成年人是不能买酒的阿 在国内就没那个事了
<jyf1987> 阿 都是40度？
<jyf1987> 那别的度数的怎么弄出来的
<MeaCulpa> 所以国内酒吧的存在完全是装b
<jyf1987> 人类精子以高达每分钟4毫米的惊人速度游动，但许多精子的速度只有每分钟1毫米。你要客观地看待这一点;人类精子只有一毫米的百万分之五十五也就是  55微米那么长，所以一毫米对这个小东西还是一个相当长的路程呢。这段输卵管之旅的平均长度为175毫米，这意味精子小分队要跑完需要45分钟，但现实情 况中，这段路程最多3天的时间。
<jyf1987> 呵呵 国内酒吧根本不是喝酒的地方阿 是找炮友的
<jyf1987> 话说我真想去真正的喝酒的地方去品尝品尝各种美酒
<MeaCulpa> 我不是说了，酒蒸馏以后都在70以上接下来就是兑多少水的问题了
<jyf1987> 额
<janycheng> heh
<MeaCulpa> 原酒就是， 燃料
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵，不同口位的燃料
<aaron____> 闪了哥们。。。。
<Mrzx> 在国内酒吧搞妹子，一颗摇头丸就搞定了。。。。。我朋友都这么说
<janycheng> 。
<aaron____> 你办公室把妹！！～～～
<aaron____> 去办公室把妹～～！！～～
<MeaCulpa> 去酒吧的就是想给你搞的
<jyf1987> 额 是么
<MeaCulpa> 摇头丸和酒精会抑制高潮，搞到也没意思
<jyf1987> 摇头丸去哪里搞？
<jyf1987> 卖摇头丸抓住枪毙不
<janycheng> 呵呵
<aaron____> exit
<MeaCulpa> 30年吧
<Mrzx> 酒吧里很多卖这个的。。。。。很多，你们去的少，我们搞技术的都是宅男。。
<MeaCulpa> 出来年生理上就没法在搞了
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<wiiw> 搞技术的果然不行了
<MeaCulpa> 国内酒吧，前面不是定性了没
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 那你去得多？
<MeaCulpa> 我再想，很多人花那么多财力物力时间，搞对象，最后的到的，还不如小小的酒吧投资
<Mrzx> 没有，我也不想去，每次都是被朋友拉过去的
<MeaCulpa> 看来人还是享受心理过程
<Mrzx> 我经常帮我朋友在公司里整一些服务器的东西，帮了他们不少忙，所以他们去的时候有时候就带我去。。。
<jyf1987> 据伊朗《德黑兰时报》近日援引知情人士的消息称，沙特国王阿卜杜拉在投资银行高盛的建议之下，已经决定斥资1500亿美元全盘收购Facebook。据称，阿卜杜拉国王决定以现金一次性付清此次交易。2011年1月25日，阿卡杜拉国王与马克·扎克伯格举行了私人会晤。
<MeaCulpa> 搞不懂，去干吗呢，无聊没
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那不如去直接叫小姐了
<Mrzx> 很无聊，音乐很大，震的我心脏疼
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 额 是么 我想试试在吵闹的地方呆一呆 看来要找个人带我去看看
<MeaCulpa> 那是bass大，音乐中最低级的，物力震撼，完全不触及心灵
<Mrzx> 别去了，那里去过一次就忘不了
<MeaCulpa> 低频共鸣而已
<Mrzx> 我是每次找借口跑到厕所去，那边最安静
<janycheng> 注意安全啊
<Mrzx> 不过有时候也很吵。。。他们最喜欢在厕所里做那种事。。
<janycheng> 厕所出事最多
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵，所以说麻，酒精明明是抑制性欲的
<MeaCulpa> 很多东西都是越不那个越那个
<jyf1987> 那他们下了药不去厕所做去哪里做？
<MeaCulpa> 这话太对了
<jyf1987> 难道酒吧还跟网吧一样提供床？
<Mrzx> 我只有一次喝过头了，是没想过一杯鸡尾酒那么大威力，在厕所吐到离开酒吧为止。。几个小时时间都呆在厕所
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 就是這樣。
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 你是被别人下了药吧
<hymnusalae> Mrzx, 我也覺得是被下了。
<Mrzx> 他们对男的不敢兴趣，好吧
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈，菊花不保
<Mrzx> ..........
<Hoxily> 你们offtopic了，:)
<Mrzx> 不过酒吧的gay是挺多的
<hymnusalae> 走，大家去 MeaCulpa 的頻道吧。
<MeaCulpa> 假gay
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 你那個ot頻道呢？
<Yuking> 要打开内核的nouveau支持在哪个选项下面？找了半天没找到
<MeaCulpa> 对不起，我这理凌晨1点了，所以我开始off topic
<MeaCulpa> 我的错。。。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 你那1.30am了。
<MeaCulpa> 恩，看小电影，把自己弄累，睡觉
<Mrzx> MeaCulpa你的是哪个频道？
<hymnusalae> Mrzx, 沒有，那個頻道好像沒有了。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 話說這之前有多少次建 offtopic 頻道了？好像都沒有搞起來。
<nata> 看来少了一些基的也不行 :)
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你还没回来阿
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 早上起来 伸手一摸 菊花还在 lol 继续睡觉
<MeaCulpa> 默念 zdenka podkapova，睡觉
<lemonhall> ..................
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa,  那是什么语言？
<jyf1987> 卖瓜的真名有意思 niyeye
<MeaCulpa> lemon， google
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 女模。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 捷克女A優
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 忽然想起卡扎菲身边的乌克兰美女
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, ……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 卡扎菲是个人才啊。。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 這也人才……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, zdenka podkapova....
<jyf1987> 卡扎菲就是挂了也不亏
<jyf1987> 反正都40多年了 有啥大不了的
<lemonhall> jyf1987, +1
<MeaCulpa> yeah
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 疯也疯够了。。。。
<jyf1987> 要是我 不但下令开飞机 我还要下令放核弹呢
<jyf1987> 临死之前疯狂一把
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 他有核弹？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 买就是了
<jyf1987> 不过最近他把基地也得罪了 额
<MeaCulpa> 名曰上校，实为苏丹，西反媒体抹黑呢
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 他有石油
<jyf1987> 要不下令把石油通通点起来吧
<jyf1987> 搞坚壁清野
<jyf1987> 西方不怕你杀人 就怕你烧石油
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa, 已经被人民封了港口，有油有个屁用
<MeaCulpa> 任何胆敢把石油国有化的，都是美利坚的终极敌人
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 跟美利坚合作的除外吧 或者说美利坚的债主除外阿
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa, 卡扎菲这真是传奇人物。。。
<MeaCulpa> 现在路边老美看到油价，就fuck 卡扎菲
<MeaCulpa> 只有中俄有实力如此，接下来看chavez
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa, 恩。。。。都是人才。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这里人上下班都开卡车，所以美国会四出出击
<jyf1987> 我靠 我刚看到年轻时候的石榴姐 很漂亮
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那以后开电车怎么办
<MeaCulpa> 布什就是卡车州长
<jyf1987> 沙特不是就傻眼了
<Mrzx> 这个IRC加密了吗？我想说下今天看到的和谐新闻
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa, 啊。。。MeaCulpa是哪里人？
<MeaCulpa> 魔都
<lemonhall> Mrzx, 绝对没加密吧。。。。
<Mrzx> 温家宝说:“房产商，你们要讲道德”
<Mrzx> 看完后我哈哈大笑
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 不加密 千万小心
<donglongchao> 0ru2qNKqtc2196Gj
<Mrzx> 那我就不说了。。。
<vicwjb> 可以先加密再说啊
<MeaCulpa> 房产商不是收国家地皮的么
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 而且有log 而且freenode声称将对任何政府移交聊天记录
<Mrzx> 明文的容易被无聊的网监用关键字软件搜到
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 咱们这不是租在祖国么
<jyf1987> 租国阿 我爱你
<Nemo_xiaolan> 我。。。我也爱。。
<lemonhall> 我。。。想爱。。。
<Mrzx> 我是做ISP网络的，告诉大家一个坏消息。。。我们所处的网络有了一个新名词
<Mrzx> 叫“大中华和谐局域网”
<Nemo_xiaolan> ~ 贴切。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，如何查看 某个文件的 svn 所在版本，我将版本库整个更新了，但是其中一个文件回退回之前的本版。如何查看文件所属版本？谢谢
<nata> 你们还真爱国啊
<jyf1987> 既然你们都爱 那麻烦把这个月的租子给交了吧
<Nemo_xiaolan> show log?
<Nemo_xiaolan> svn info filename  这样可以~
<Mrzx> 最近，被抓的很紧，从关键词 已经升级到关键字眼 ，目前已知道的“胡萝卜”等词已经无法在google上正常搜索及访问了
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 温习功课呢 额
<hymnusalae> Mrzx, 胡蘿蔔從來都不能搜好吧。
<Mrzx> 有兴趣的朋友可以在google上搜索“胡萝卜”等词
<lemonhall> if_else, 我直接用SVN的图形界面。。。所以不懂。。。
<Mrzx> 哈哈哈
<hymnusalae> Mrzx, 老聞了都。
<hymnusalae> Mrzx, 去年Google一走就不能搜了。
<Nemo_xiaolan> 那就是svn show log
<jyf1987> 古代皇帝为了避免 名讳影响老百姓正常生活 往往起一些古怪的字 并且避免单字的 希望领导人也能上台后改个姓名什么的
<Nemo_xiaolan> 胡萝卜， 李， 刘 等等。。都不能搜。。。我还手机过了。。。
<Mrzx> 有兄弟在国外有VPS的空间吗？我想租一个ssh账户或者VPN帐号
<void1> 上次想搜 “cpu 温度” 结果挂了
<jyf1987> 沙特内部人士披露，国王阿卜杜拉对Mark Zukerberg容许示威者利用Facebook组织抗议而非常生气，他出价1500亿美元收购社交巨人。  阿卜杜拉国王和Mark  Zuckerberg在1月25日举行了私人会谈，Zuckerberg承诺不会让沙特抗议者利用Facebook组织抗议。阿卜杜拉决定以1500亿美 元现金收购Facebook，以将抗议萌芽扼杀在摇篮中。分析人士认为Zuckerberg不会接受报价，除非å›
<jyf1987> Nemo_xiaolan: 所以要改性阿
<jyf1987> 你姓独孤什么的 对大家影响就不大了
<Nemo_xiaolan> 。。。。。。哈哈哈哈
<jyf1987> 不如以后上台 一律改性独孤吧
<jyf1987> 南宫也行 额
<jyf1987> 上官也不错
<Nemo_xiaolan> 诸葛山珍。。。
<Mrzx> 领导人上台最好起个"东方不败“或者“葵花”，”菊花“也行
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 還澹台呢
<jyf1987> 东方不能姓
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 為什麽？
<jyf1987> 否则怎么说人家西方反你 西方反你 你不就是东方么 但是东方又被屏蔽了
<jyf1987> 那不是打自己嘴巴么
<jyf1987> http://group.mtime.com/queen/discussion/1365218/   看这个 上海捐精实录 配图是亮点
<Nemo_xiaolan> ~
<Nemo_xiaolan> 什么情况
<LeonHughes> 什么情况
<jyf1987> 自己看 不解释
<if_else> lemonhall: 兄，谢谢了
<roylez> jyf1987: http://i.min.us/ijs7uK.jpg   这个看过了吧
<jyf1987> 尽管韩国当前的网速已经令人称奇，但1Gbps却是其当前网速的100倍，更是达到美国家庭平均网速的200多倍。韩国政府已经在韩国5个城市开始测试1Gbps的高速互联网项目，目前有5000个家庭参与测试，每家每月支付的上网费约为3万韩元(不到27美元)。
<roylez> 移民棒子国也挺好的。。。。。。求棒子国ssh或者vpn帐号
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @pzhg RT @Ryan_XxOo: 糗百：某外语学院某班40人，38个女生，2个男生。。。然后，然后，然后，这两个男人相爱了。。。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 真的假的……
<wiiw> 因为随便跟哪个女的相爱都会被其它女的攻击
<jyf1987> 希望对岸援助我们 点vps 额
<jyf1987> 棒子国不保险
<Mrzx> 今年上海电信争取入户达到8M，这个不骗你们
<Mrzx> 因为去年，上海的电信宽带的满意度是全国倒数第一的。今年领导拍桌子了
<if_else> 我知道了 svn status -v filename 我擦我
<hymnusalae> roylez, 這個字幕是哪個網站的？bilibili？acfun？
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 关键是要看价格阿
<Mrzx> 真的。。。我们就是做上海核心网和汇聚网的
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 北京的地铁大家满意度都很高 但是国家是赔钱的 额
<Mrzx> 价格今年要整改的，采用包年的方式，我只知道这个
<nata> 为什么有些国家的网速很快有些慢？
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 北京这也有20M的了 但是价格吓人阿
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 北京地鐵現在多少？
<roylez> hymnusalae: 我从
<Mrzx> 总得来说，跟钱有关系
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 2块钱进去随便你换
<roylez> hymnusalae: jandan.net/pic
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 你们是整个上海一起拿下么 还是分区块
<Mrzx> 其实我们也担心，接入层用户不多，那么核心层的就不买，我们不赚钱
<Mrzx> 这样跟你说吧，上海电信只有是思科的设备，就全部是我们公司做的
<hymnusalae> roylez, 不是，我是說視頻是哪裏的。
<Mrzx> 核心CRS集群3台
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 魔都最高是6元吧我記得
<Mrzx> 其中一台TX集群也是我们做的
<roylez> hymnusalae: 没见过视频
<vicwjb> 刚把默认的搜索换成有道
<roylez> vicwjb: ....你在干啥哦
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 瞎扯 我去魔都的时候 10几站要我8块钱
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……
<roylez> vicwjb: 想练神功？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 南京有4元上限真好。
<vicwjb> roylez: 有道不错啊。。。。
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 为何不用华为呢 思科设备不是很贵么
<Mrzx> 华为做接入层的设备
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 呵呵 帝都2快
<Mrzx> 是赚钱大户
<jyf1987> 哦 这样
<Mrzx> 最赚钱的是做ISP接入层的这块
<jyf1987> 那么是光纤到楼还是到户
<jyf1987> 还有 上下行是否对称
<vicwjb> lyrics 是什么忌讳？google咋搜不了呢
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 不對呀，我坐2號線從虹橋到總站快20站了也就5元呀。
<jyf1987> 阿 忘了最重要的事 有公网ip么
<Mrzx> 看用户了，这次打算ONU整改，光纤到户
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我有倒线路
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 你不覺得lyrics的音像李王耑王不嗎？
<jyf1987> 不会吧 光纤到户这成本得多高阿
<jyf1987> 都是拍脑袋上
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我也倒了。你不會倒站的時候出站了吧……
<roylez> hymnusalae: 这个不是按站数来算的，拍脑袋定的价
<hymnusalae> roylez, ……
<vicwjb> 话说网易的产品不错啊。。。先用用再说
<hymnusalae> vicwjb, 什麽產品？
<Mrzx> 多好啊，只有大多数人都用上了光纤，核心设备的负担大了，我们才有理由跟上海电信谈换核心设备啊
<vicwjb> 有道词典
<Mrzx> 大多数还是用gpon的，不对称。。。
<Mrzx> epon不知道什么原因，那帮厂家不推
<Mrzx> 接入层我们公司没接触，不太清楚情况
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 不可能阿 就是去那个机器那里选好两站 然后要我丢8快进去阿
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……
<jyf1987> Mrzx: 上下行如何限制的？
<Mrzx> 上海地铁还有9块的呢，你知道吗？
<jyf1987> 如果上行不低 那就爽了
<jyf1987> 网内bt多爽
<jyf1987> 随便传文件 开视频了
<Mrzx> 核心crs集群-7609(GSR)-然后到9312等一级交换机-3552（2级交换机）上做QOS限制
<Mrzx> 商用客户是直接到7609上做QOS，
<Mrzx> 为了保证带宽，上联和下联都做上
<Mrzx> 3552下面接的是DSLAM设置
<jyf1987> 那个6m的 上行能达到1mbps不
<jyf1987> 我也就这个要求了
<jyf1987> 1mbps可以开直播了
<Mrzx> 这我就不清楚了，因为很多DSLAM和BARS服务器都不一样
<Mrzx> 我觉得，只要你还用着电话线路～
<Mrzx> 传输层的东西标准很多
<Mrzx> 要搞早搞了
<Mrzx> 这个不是ISP估计不给你提高上传带宽的
<Mrzx> 这个不是ISP不给你提高上传带宽的
<Mrzx> 传输层的设备我不是很懂，波峰之类的很头疼
<llj> hi
<llj> hi ^k^
<^k^> llj, 好  ㍨ 
<llj> ^k^ MM lol
<Nemo_xiaolan> =-O
<happyaron> jyf1987: 用光纤吧
<Mrzx> 话说回来,linux真的很强大。。。。电信里用的很多探头服务器用的都是linux改的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我上下行对等2M
<hymnusalae> http://124.228.254.229/html/anime/20110222/175259.html 這搖的，直接看後面最好。
<Mrzx> 比如在接入层专门抓包用的是什么雅木探头，其实就是redhat的改版
<Mrzx> 有的直接用debian改的，里面连ver都懒的去掉
<jyf1987> happyaron: 靠
<Mrzx> 光纤贵啊
<aaron_> 鸟人们都出来了。有问题了。。。
<Mrzx> happyaron2M光纤多少钱一个月啊？
<aaron_> ＫＭＥＳＳ　登录不了，什么情况？
<aaron_> ８Ｋ　１０Ｋ
<lemonhall> Mrzx, 探头？就是抓包的那类东西？
<Mrzx> 是的
<aaron_> kmess 谁在用。。。
<Mrzx> 电信很多节点上都有探头
<Mrzx> 电信将客户分等级的
<Mrzx> 民用的都是最低等级。。。。
<hymnusalae> Mrzx, 怎麽樣避免被抓包時有信息外露呢？
<iGirl> gmail被盗的可能性有多大?我的刚刚改密码没几天又不能用了
<happyaron> Mrzx: 500多一年
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不贵的，就帝都网络最落后。
<Mrzx> 加密吗，，gmail登录的时候选择用https
<happyaron> iGirl: 看你自己小不小心了。
<Mrzx> 我在上海工作了，原来在老家南京的时候，10M光纤 150一个月
<aaron_> 贱人们。。。ＫＭＥＳＳ　
<aaron_> kmess什么情况。。。。
<Mrzx> 上海网络的满意度是最差的，，，这次NOC平台的领导被老大拍桌子了
<aaron_> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<aaron_> 唉。。。
<iGirl> happyaron: 我刚刚改的密码,还关联手机了...
<Colin-shzsc> 原来家里512K的ADSL直接升到了两兆的光纤
<Kandu> http://student.csdn.net/space.php?uid=48298&do=thread&id=2621    北航的神仙居然在 csdn 當老師了
<Mrzx> gmail里有个选项，可以选择以登录就用https的方式登录
<iGirl> happyaron: 可能是我的键盘问题...可以了...
<Colin-shzsc> 不过现在真的感觉电信一点都不给力
<Mrzx> 都是为了钱吗？每年年尾的时候都是各大产商最忙的时候，也是电信领导人收回扣最多的时候
<Colin-shzsc> 可比下来还是贵，原来512K包年就要1300，现在2M光纤还是1300
<happyaron> if_else: 不知道了。。。
<happyaron> if_else: 发错，抱歉
<user8888> hi
<user8888> every one
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍨ 
<user8888> 有用htc magic的同志吗？
<Nemo_xiaolan1> 老diamond~
<Mrzx> 我的是G3
<user8888> Nemo_xiaolan1: 那个没有用
<user8888> Mrzx: 这个可以哦
<user8888> Mrzx: 问一下，你装了Android 2.2了没？
<Mrzx> 其实看硬件结构，G3和G2,G1一样的
<Mrzx> CM7 RC2 2.2.3
<jyf1987> happyaron: 既然你上行这么高 给我跑跑爬虫好了
<user8888> 是啊，所以问问你
<user8888> 不是说Android 2.2可以wifi hotspot吗？
<Mrzx> 用的内核还在2.6.29的,没用
<user8888> Mrzx: 我刷了以后，好像没有看到wifi hotspot这样的设置
<Mrzx> 主要看linux的内核版本，看android没用，那是google自己定义的版本号
<user8888> Mrzx: 我知道
<user8888> CM7的话，应该已经2.2以上了
<Mrzx> 现在源码只公开了2.6.29....而真正的android的linux内核版本是2.6.32
<Mrzx> 现在源码只公开了2.6.29....而真正的android2.2的linux内核版本是2.6.32
<user8888> 我目前刷了2.2了，想用wifi hotspot功能，但是不知道怎么启用
<Mrzx> 有类似软件的
<Mrzx> 很多
<user8888> Mrzx: 不是这样吧？
<Mrzx> 不知道，目前cm7的linux内核版本我看还是2.6.29
<user8888> Mrzx: 你可能搞错了，wifi tether的确可以，但是hotspot的确是不行
<user8888> Mrzx: 据我网络上面的了解，似乎hotspot似乎需要硬件支持还是什么的
<user8888> tether是ad-hoc的，而hotspot 那个是ap
<user8888> Mrzx: 有点不一样
<Mrzx> 是的
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<user8888> Mrzx: 你那个可以hotspot？
<Mrzx> AD-HOC最大的不同，任何一个节点挂掉，不会影响整个网络
<user8888> Mrzx: 不太可能吧？如果你的可以，我的就应该可以了
<Mrzx> 类似以前的HUB工作机制
<jyf1987> happyaron: 好不好阿
<Mrzx> ä½ ==
<Mrzx> 我给你找一下那个软件的名字
<user8888> Mrzx: 是ap类型的吗？真找到了，就太好了
<roylez> Kandu: 实在怀疑这货的能力。写文章满是感叹号，Linux一会全大写一会全小写。连文章里面都满是这种小毛病，很怀疑他能不能写出像样的代码
<user8888> Mrzx: 我现在用的tether类型的是有个tethering什么软件。
<Mrzx> 晕，不是AP类型的
<Mrzx> 是ad-hot的
<user8888> Mrzx: 按道理，既然2.2官方支持的话，按网络上面的图片，应该直接就可以的
<user8888> Mrzx: ap类型的要怎么才能弄出来？
<Mrzx> 官方的应该也是ad hot类型
<user8888> Mrzx: 还是说真的是硬件限制
<Mrzx> 这就不知道了
<user8888> Mrzx: 不是，官方的是ap类型的，
<Mrzx> 那只能等google放出源码了
<Mrzx> 现在CM7还是没有
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 Kandu还给你推荐人？
<roylez> jyf1987: http://student.csdn.net/space.php?uid=48298&do=thread&id=2621
<roylez> jyf1987: 没，他说这个神仙，php 3天2w行，比唐家三少还牛呢
<ofan> csdn远远不如以前了啊
<Kandu> roylez: 我沒懷疑他
<Mrzx> 你用的是G2-TIM版吗？
<Mrzx> 有288MB内存的G2？
<roylez> Kandu: 我相当的怀疑
<Kandu> roylez: 根本不用懷疑嘛，肯定是吹牛嘛
<user8888> Mrzx: 不是TIM的，但是是288版本的，
<Mrzx> 好啊，早知道我也买G2了
<jyf1987> roylez: 他说java吧
<jyf1987> roylez: 不过用cython我也可以
<Mrzx> 除了像素，其实G3那500万像素也是插值上去的，
<jyf1987> roylez: 你用cython写几行代码 生成的c代码有几千行
<roylez> jyf1987: ......
<user8888> Mrzx: 哈哈，那就要眼光了。不过G3也不错，其中的耳机接听也是不错的
<roylez> jyf1987: 你干吗不去转成汇编呢...
<lerosua> 写代码怎么能用行来算哩，这样的话，会导致大量臃肿的代码，只会把自己搞死
<user8888> 另外就是500万像素了，应该不是插值的，不然也不敢再那边标
<user8888> Mrzx: 耳机接听-》标准耳机接头
<roylez> lerosua: 斗篷，问你的pps的pkgbuild靠谱不
<jyf1987> roylez: 但是那确实是写c的阿
<roylez> jyf1987: 汇编也是编程语言呢...
<jyf1987> roylez: 好吧 我说不过你
<Mrzx> 其实3.5寸的耳机没用，其实还不如专业的MP3来听歌呢
<lerosua> roylez:  呃，我那个是临时搞的64位的，后来有同学上传的pps 已经包含了64位了，所以装它那个就可以了。
<lerosua> roylez: 我现在也在用那个。
<Mrzx> 500W像素绝对是假的。。。。而且没有闪光灯，照相的效果差到一定程度了
<roylez> lerosua: 我已经用回32位系统了，公司的vpn软件64位实在搞不定
<Mrzx> 错了，3.5cm
<roylez> lerosua: 高人，你有没有把pps的flash广告搞掉？
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你又有粉了
<lerosua> jyf1987: 粉你个头。
<iGoogle> roylez: 屏蔽ad网址算了。
<iGoogle> lerosua: xx咋不在？
<roylez> iGoogle: 哦，您又来了
<lerosua> roylez: 你自己去吧。我开始去过，后来升级一次又没去了
<roylez> lerosua: 没这闲功夫...
<lerosua> roylez: 那就让他在那吧，那点广告也不算啥。
<lerosua> roylez: 做人厚道点嘛。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你问主席
<lerosua> iGoogle: xx在赶项目
<jyf1987> lerosua: 恩 现在你这思路跟我同步了 我也觉得要给他展示下广告 做人要厚道
<jyf1987> lerosua: 瞎扯吧 他赶什么项目
<lerosua> jyf1987: 我懒得去改而已
<jyf1987> lerosua: 额 我只看效果
<jyf1987> 不搞诛心论
<iGoogle> 麻烦的工作，要留给年青人作。是不。 lerosua :D
<jyf1987> 话说ee什么时候来帝都埃宰呢？
<lerosua> jyf1987: 你不给我域名，我自己搞了个 leros.ua 的用，哼
<lerosua> jyf1987: 不用看你脸色
<iGoogle> 临时有事。耽误下。 jyf1987
<lerosua> iGoogle: 我有别的项目在做啊。大家分工不同嘛。
<iGoogle> lerosu.a
<lerosua> iGoogle: 其实我也赶啊。现在是偷懒出来逛一下而已
<iGoogle> 额。没太觉得
<iGoogle> 难道xx在把rf改成xp
<roylez> “你小时候梦想是什么？” “当警察叔叔。” “实现了吗？” “实现了一半。” “什么叫一半啊？” ————“现在是叔叔。” “……”
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> roylez: 大叔好……
<lerosua> roylez: 怪叔西好
<jyf1987> lerosua: 骗谁阿
<roylez> 你们不都一样吗
<nemohuang> 234
<nemohuang> 234
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你自己就有lerosua.org 还不满足 我也不是不给你用 你拿去做cname 太无聊了吧
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你是骗子
<iGoogle> 去去
<iGoogle> 还有org?
<lerosua> jyf1987: 你自己出尔反尔，你承认不
<jyf1987> lerosua: 谁知道你是要做cname 我又不是非得给你 我没那个义务
<lerosua> jyf1987: 别扯别的，你答应了给我，后来又反悔，是不是
<lerosua> jyf1987: 答yes/no
<lerosua> jyf1987: 我明确这点就可以了
<jyf1987> lerosua: 瞎扯 你拿了去做cname 我才不给
<jyf1987> 你拿去经营还差不多
<lerosua> jyf1987: 五毛逻辑，老逃避问题。
<jyf1987> 自己有个 lerosua.org 还要我的 lerosua.info 拿去做cname 到lerosua.org 大家看看 这是什么？？
<lerosua> jyf1987: 我不要你的域名，今天只要你回答我那个问题
<jyf1987> lerosua: 我是不会给你的
<lerosua> jyf1987: 不回答就算了，懒得和你扯
<jyf1987> lerosua: 哼
<MaskRay> 校长么？
<jyf1987> 还真有.ua
<hymnusalae> lerosua, leros.ua，呵呵，和del.icio.us 有的一比。
<jyf1987> 恩 这个也要抢注下来
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 話說你上次不是想搞個gTLD嗎？怎麽說了？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我靠 你给我19.5w美金我马上搞
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你不是拉人集資嗎？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你拉的人呢？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那你愿意么
<jyf1987> 这个ua可以搞个 l.ua
<jyf1987> xig.ua
<jyf1987> nang.ua
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 不願意。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那不就是了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你那個.irc的域名一點都不好。
<caleb-> 开放 gTLD 只是方便网络蟑螂而已
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我有说搞irc的么
<jyf1987> 我说大家团购.qq
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哦。
<jyf1987> 然后等腾讯来收购了
<jyf1987> 再按各人的出资分红
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 蟑螂是什麽？
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 抢注域名的
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 哦。
<caleb-> jyf1987: 一告就倒，赚不到钱还要倒赔
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 那個上次說了。
<jyf1987> caleb-: 瞎扯 这是国际的
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 又不是国内 可以南山法院审判
<caleb-> jyf1987: 你可以去看看国际上的域名官司
<jyf1987> caleb-: 那我先成立一个 Qt 开发者问答中心 叫 Qt Questions
<jyf1987> caleb-: 对腾讯来说 也要看付出与收获 他去打官司耗那么长时间不如花点钱买了算了
<roylez> VRTSexplorer，我恨你
<caleb-> 腾讯 没有 .qq 又不会怎样…
<jyf1987> 是不会怎么样 但是被别人拿去会很不好
<caleb-> 养那么多法律人就是要这样用啊
<jyf1987> 我拿去就来 xxx.qq  哼哼
<jyf1987> qqnumber.qq
<jyf1987> 而且我搞域名出售
<jyf1987> 肯定好多人来申请
<jyf1987> 到时候腾讯一看钱在流失 就郁闷了
<jyf1987> 现在好像还没有.py的后最 这个搞来也可以
<jyf1987> wikipedia可以申请个.wiki
<jyf1987> 这样以后words 都莪可以用 word.wiki 这样的域名来访问
<jyf1987> 然后相同词不同意思 比如 apple.wiki/fruit   apple.wiki/computer 这样来区分
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 回來了？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 一直都在
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 中午不在吧。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 下午不在
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 都沒有補全出你來有一陣。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。問下，你有看過 Control.Category,Category 類嗎？
<hymnusalae> s/類/類類
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 知道有个 Arrow
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Arrow 是的。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae, cfy: 知道 rhce 吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么东西？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那個工程師資格考試？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 有什么教材？
<MaskRay> cfy: 好像是个 sysadmin 的资格考试
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不知道。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我只聽過。
<cfy> MaskRay: ghosTM55 是不是考出了？
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该是
<cfy> MaskRay: 难不难的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我还几乎什么都不知道
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该有用处的吧，像我们喜欢用 linux 的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。听说思科的证书比较好。不过好像比较难
<MaskRay> cfy: 可能找工作什么的也是个筹码
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。你那竞赛也行吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 又没那方面的认证。。。
<roylez> cfy: 帽子的认证？很多人不屑去拿的吧
<MaskRay> roylez: 我长期在家，没事情做。。。
<cfy> roylez: 我不知道。。。。为啥不屑？感觉没技术含量？
<cfy> MaskRay: 那学lisp
<ghosTM55> cfy: 什么东西?
<roylez> cfy: 一定的...而且似乎用处不大
<cfy> ghosTM55: MaskRay闲着无事。想考rhce
<MaskRay> roylez: 如果不屑的话说明我还是有希望的
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 没什么好考的
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。。懂了。那思科的那些话呢？
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 我考RHCE是因为之前要做RHCE讲师
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。。懂了。那思科的那些证呢？
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 后来有项目就没去做
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 那就玩玩
<roylez> cfy: 思科的跟我做的事情不太搭界。我们这边搞光纤SAN的，大多数都是brocade的switch，所以有人去考brocade
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 囧。。。浪费钱啊，你3000块干什么不好去考个没有太大用处的证书
<cfy> MaskRay: 对哦。这种证书还要钱。。。
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 如此之贵
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 3000块是便宜的了
<roylez> cfy: 我打算去考aix的认证，哪个贵哪个坑爹考哪个，反正公司出钱...
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。
<cfy> roylez: 这样不错。。。
<ghosTM55> roylez: aix有啥认证?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我有一點不太明白。
<MaskRay> cfy: 那我还是算了，看 taocp 更有意义
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 為什麽像 flip :: (a -> b -> c) -> b -> a -> c 這樣的函數是直接在運行時報。
<roylez> Advanced Technical Expert - Power Systems with AIX
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這種東西在運行時不是很明顯會降低效率嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 什么叫“直接在運行時報。”
<hymnusalae> s/å ±//
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。这个好。然后去邮件列表里发下。宣称会了。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 直接放在運行時
<hymnusalae> 打錯了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你是指这个明显能在编译时确定，却在运行时计算？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 不知道。
<ofan> You can browse commits, trees, view files, what have you.  这个what have you是个什么情况？
<MaskRay> cfy: 人民邮电的，出了前三卷
<MaskRay> ofan: hymnusalae 似乎是邦外人士
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我是中國人。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 哪个邦的？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 也在中國大陸境內。
<ofan> ..
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 從那推斷我是邦外的。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那是哪裏面的？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我错了。。那你昨天咋说邦内是否能访问 codaset
<ofan> hymnusalae: 一网站上的，作下翻译..
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 因為我平時假裝邦外，方便做事。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 真不知道，再檢查檢查有沒有後文之類的。
<MaskRay> ofan: etc 吧
<ofan> http://www.gitready.com/intermediate/2009/01/13/visualizing-your-repo.html
<ofan> MaskRay: 我猜的也是这意思
<MaskRay> ofan: 这个网站不错
<ofan> MaskRay: 恩
<hymnusalae> 我發現我能唱上原版的那個山丹丹花開紅艷艷，不用降調……
<hymnusalae> ofan, what have you 應該是虛擬語氣。
<hymnusalae> ofan, what if you have
<hymnusalae> ofan, 意思是你應該有的。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我是這麽分析的。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 恩 这样翻译就通顺了
<hymnusalae> ofan, 突然想起來SM有助動詞提前式……
<ofan> hymnusalae: - -
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Category總算明白了。我覺得這些概念真抽象。
<lsong> 抽象？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 昨天我表弟和我抱怨OO多態難，我說你來看看這個？
<hymnusalae> lsong, 恩。
<hymnusalae> lsong, 沒有實例的或者只有一個實例的都是。
<lsong> 奥
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: (->) 是 Category 的 instance，Category 还有什么性质？
<lsong> 唉，不懂
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Category 和範疇論裏的 Category 有的內容基本一致，就是定義一個類與類之前的映射和映射的組合。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 映射就是 f : cat a b，如果是 (->) 的話就是 a -> b
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 組合就是 id 和 .， id . a = a . id = a，f .g . h = f . (g . h)
<lemonhall> 映射不就是一个函数么？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 泛函。
<iMom0> 吃饭去了。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 你又在学LISP。。这类抽象的东西
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 其它的就沒有了。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我沒有學 Lisp，而且 Lisp 裏沒有這個東西。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 沒學過範疇論，無法理解
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 那这是啥啊。。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: haskell
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 範疇論這是。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 擦。。另一个变态的东西。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我發現我看這些越看越來勁，但是越看越偏路子，越不是搞程序的了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, OO和typeclass的區別怕是一個是給人用的，一個是給人YY的了……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我現在就一點不明白，instance Category Arrow, instance Arrow (->) 都在了，為什麽還要 instance Category (->)
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你剛才說的我都理解不了
<lemonhall> MaskRay, 我觉得他在吐槽。。。
<lemonhall> MaskRay, 自言自语般的吐槽
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 我不知道什麽叫“吐嘈”
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你不是把 Monad 那給看完了嗎？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, BS你，這吐哪門槽……
<lifeng> 又在讨论FP
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 要看我吐槽神功是要環境的。
<lemonhall> MaskRay, 吐槽就是。。他看书看头痛了。。找人发泄。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 對了，上次那個 dij 那個最後能不用 ST 實現最簡單的方法嗎？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 那叫什麽吐槽！你到底知道不知道吐槽！我現在這才叫吐槽！
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 從 Monad transformers 開始就完全不能理解了，之前也有不少無法理解
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 好吧。。。我被你彻底折服了。。。这个群成了FP群了
<hymnusalae> 看個翻唱大家輕松一下吧： http://www.acfun.cn/html/music/20110225/175728.html
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: State Monad 我是誤打誤撞做出 dijkstra's algorithm 的，并不理解
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 为什么K那个机器人没有抓你发的这个标题。。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦。就是說不用 STMonad 還是不能做的？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 因為小K不理我。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我知道 functional 時間復雜度不變的做法，但是空間復雜度很大
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 空間的肯定很大，immutable本來就是用空間換并行成本。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不并行的話，immutable沒有優勢。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 我的網速估計載入不完了
<lemonhall> MaskRay, 什么东西？
<MaskRay> lemonhall: hymnusalae 那鏈接
<lemonhall> MaskRay, 他发的ACFUN的？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 嗯。你才看出來？
<lemonhall> MaskRay, 奥。。K这种机器人是谁在维护的？也得放在一台机器上是吧
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, ACFUN啊。。很喜欢啊，奈奈！！！！
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你是水樹奈奈fan？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 唉。。。喜欢也是几年前了。。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 不是啊，ACFUN上的奈奈。。。解说生化危机的那个。。。最近不火了？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 很久没混AC了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 哦，辰音奈奈。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 恩。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 吃饭吃饭。。。。你是FP达人啊，我F#只看了两章就不看了。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 让搞PASCAL语言的人来主持C#和。NET平台就是一个变态的决定啊。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我差的遠，你看 reiv 才是強的，人家是實用的。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 那個人很強的。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: code.google.com/p/kk-irc-bot/
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 不认识。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 從 Borland 跳過去那個是吧你是說？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 这个群里的？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不是，你剛才不是說“让搞PASCAL语言的人来主持C#和。NET平台就是一个变态的决定啊”嗎？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我記得那個人不是從 Borland 挖過去的嗎？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 有人攻击pascal了 快出来
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 恩主持C#的。。我这几年主要就用C#。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, VCL 不就是那個人搞的嗎。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 沒有，人家是恭維……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 那人给C#加入了很多恐怖的特性。。。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 扯淡呢
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 是在扯淡呢……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 恩。。。绝对是扯淡。。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 这个群被你搞得胎严肃了。。进来就是FP。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 搞笑，cfy也經常lisp好吧。
<jyf1987> cfy是emacer
<jyf1987> 你能跟他比么
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 白天不也有人在扯政治嗎……
<jyf1987> 一点追求都没有
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 人家現在學 Common lisp 也是 Emacs？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 政治不严肃？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我是说vimer要有点追求 不要跟emacer比
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你是vim的？
<ofan> jyf1987: 那跟谁比？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: en
<jyf1987> ofan: 自然是跟vimer比了 像emace也好 其他也好 都不能比
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, （含淚）這些天都快被 Emacs 黨淹沒了……
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我们不跟他们一般见识俄日
<jyf1987> 而已
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 我是NOTEPAD++党。。。行不行
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那你就是 其他党了
<ofan> jyf1987: 其实emacs用lisp,让我挺不爽的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我還在想看網上各種調查清一色的 V:E = 6:4，怎麽這裏就搞笑了……
<jyf1987> ofan: 不能换别的么？
<jyf1987> vim7.3都可以用lua了 哈哈
<ofan> jyf1987: 都用的lisp啊，用别的就没那么插件了
<ofan> 那么多
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 7.3.。。我不知道怎么了。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 总是有问题
<jyf1987> ofan: 呵呵 你们真是 no plugin, no happeness
<MaskRay> ofan: 投 emacs 吧
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 你不是用npp么
<ofan> jyf1987: 不用插件 怎么活？？？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, vim 那個使用不還是要寫在 .vimrc 裏搞個小塊像 <script></script>那樣的小區域來寫 lua/python 什麽的嗎？
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 我什么都用啊。。。EMACS没用过。。。
<jyf1987> ofan: 不要听 MaskRay的 那是魔鬼的诱惑 千万别吃那棵苹果
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 不是
<ofan> MaskRay: 主要vim现在用的多了,, emacs想练，没有那么多机会..
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哦。有沒有什麽資料，給個關鍵字。
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 知道啥叫 vi-vi-vi 麽？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我记得有示范代码 你自己去搜索下
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 好的。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我只知道emacs有个for vim的绑定 额
<jyf1987> vim@emacs system
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, VIM7.3 released...
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 蛋疼。。。
<ofan> MaskRay: 如果能把vim嵌入emacs,作为一个mode,那就NB了
<MaskRay> jyf1987: vi-vi-vi, the Number of Beast
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你不是說 viper-mode 吧。
<jyf1987> 真的有哈 有个文章介绍的
<MaskRay> jyf1987: vi, the Editor of Beast
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 什么意思
<ofan> hymnusalae: 我说完整的嵌入vim
<jyf1987> vivivivivivivivi
<jyf1987> ofan: 那等emacs出vm吧
<lemonhall> 我用过。。。VIM FOR VS。。。。。
<jyf1987> 到时候编译过去
<ofan> jyf1987: 基于llvm的emacs...
<lemonhall> VIM FOR VS是我用过的最蛋疼的插件之一
<jyf1987> 哈
<jyf1987> emacs vm
<MaskRay> jyf1987: wiki 666
<ofan> emOS...
<jyf1987> 本文介紹的是数字666，關於一种农药，詳見「六氯环己烷」
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 农药
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 666_(number)
<happyaron> jyf1987: 666 很强大的
<jyf1987> hoho
<lemonhall> 撒旦。。。。
<jyf1987> beat
<lemonhall> 666也是撒旦。。。
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 所以離開那邪惡的編輯器吧
<ofan> 仨蛋
<jyf1987> 666酸酸很么 42才是最强大的
<hymnusalae> ofan, 基于 llvm 的 emacs……
<ofan> jyf1987: 都是舶来品，213才是符合中国特色的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 42 是什麽？
<jyf1987> 这个数字在基督教中被认为是魔鬼的数字，被信仰基督的人认为是邪恶、恐怖和反基督的象征。
<happyaron> jyf1987: ddt 好
<jyf1987> 我是不信基督的
<jyf1987> 213是什么？  ofan
<ofan> hymnusalae: 速度，扩展性都能保证...
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: google 42
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……好吧。
<lemonhall> 好吧。。。。
<lemonhall> 419.。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> 502
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哦，我想起來了42，銀河系漫游指南裏的。
<Evanescence> 怎么挂在DVD啊？
<lemonhall> 502是什么？
<jyf1987>  the answer to life, the universe, and everything = 42Google 计算器详情
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
<lemonhall> 你别说是万能胶
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 必要的時候加 sudo
<ofan> lemonhall: 万能胶..
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 谢谢啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 其实还有501
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 没有其他选项吗？
<ofan> lemonhall: 这个你肯定猜不到..
<lemonhall> ofan, 有种想敲你的冲动。。。501又是什么。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 我家门牌号..
<lemonhall> ofan, 你家门牌号？
<ofan> lemonhall: 擦啊。。
<jyf1987> 501
<lemonhall> ofan, 我去。。果然。。。
<jyf1987> 501 =301+200
<jyf1987> 象征转向成功
<ofan> lemonhall: 再猜一个？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你有 vim 7.3 嗎？
<Colin-shzsc> 我倒是想起来 501 不是牛仔裤么
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 家里电脑有 这里的没有
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哦，說是在 :h lua 裏……%
<hymnusalae> 悲劇了。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那不就是了 编译下费不了几分钟的
<hymnusalae> 哦，我已經是7.3了。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 看過了。沒有看到 vimrc 裏怎麽寫。
<lemonhall> 擦。。真有。。。。:h lua
<jyf1987> 当然有 你以为我开玩笑的阿
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我馬虎了。
<lemonhall> vim真是越来越蛋疼了
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: unknown device。。。
<ofan> go 4 dinner!
<jyf1987> vim以前就可以py了
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, ls /dev | grep cd 給一下結果，直接在這裏帖。
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 萬一4行以上 paste 給我。
<lemonhall> 吃饭去。。。真饿了
<jyf1987> 如何用名林行设置vpn呢
<Colin-shzsc> 名林行……
<ofan> openvpn
<iGirl> 好用不?
<jyf1987> 命令行
<ofan> 好用
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: cdrom， pktcdvd， scd0
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 那就是scd0
<iGirl> ofan: 是不是不用申请帐号的?
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 把 sr0 換成 scd0
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 恩
<ofan> iGirl: 是通过证书验证的，不用输密码
<ofan> 闪了..
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: scd0 symlink to src0 。。。
<iGirl> ofan: 似乎官网上不了?
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 隨意，不行就用 /dev/cdrom 吧。我原來以為你有兩個光驅呢。
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 额，可能是光盘怀了
<iGirl> ofan: 可以翻不?
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 呃……
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 很可能，老是
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 老是unknown device
<Kandu> jyf1987: 呃，正忙呢
<jyf1987> Kandu: 又翻译东西？
<microcai> happyaron:  pulseaudio 可以编译为支持 oss 的
<jyf1987> 如何配置某些ip进出用ppp0?
<microcai>  happyaron 默认 oss 支持被 gentoo 禁用了。 oss 的 USE 被 mask 了。 手动解 mask 就行了
<microcai> jyf1987:  route
<microcai> jyf1987: route add **ip** dev ppp0
<jyf1987> 那对域名有效么
<microcai> jyf1987:  yep
<vicwjb> 怎么设置fonts.conf让字体不显示粗体啊？
<jyf1987> 我刚才发现 链接的时候居然对域名无效 换成ip才行 nnd
<microcai> vicwjb: 卸载粗体
<jyf1987> microcai:  route add youtube.com dev ppp0 这样么？
<vicwjb> microcai: 怎么卸载？？
<microcai> jyf1987:  yep
<microcai> jyf1987: 不过 youtube 有 N 域名
<jyf1987> microcai: 那泛解析怎么办？  *.youtube.com这样
<microcai> jyf1987: 那没办法了
<microcai> jyf1987: 要么一条一条加， 要么就用 autoproxy 这样的插件
<jyf1987> microcai: 额 写个脚本 从 \0\0\0遍历到  \255\255\255
<jyf1987> microcai: hoho
<Kandu> jyf1987: 物理內存管理，今晚應該能寫好了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 阿 你开工了么 到时候我要试用的
<jyf1987> microcai: youtube不行 但是随便加个ip.cn 去访问 真的ip在美国了
<jyf1987> microcai: 这些命令都很有趣 我要系统学一学 有什么书么 要快速的那种
<vicwjb> 没人搭理我
<microcai> jyf1987:  man
<jyf1987> microcai: 我说一系列的 man只能man到你知道名字的阿 我连这个系列有什么工具都不知道
<microcai> jyf1987:  ls /usr/share/man
<microcai> jyf1987:  find  /usr/share/man
<ofan>  没安装的命令 咋办
<microcai> jyf1987:  microcai 就是百科全书
<cfy> jyf1987: hymnusalae MaskRay emacs,万岁，lisp万万岁
<jyf1987> microcai: 额
<jyf1987> cfy: 坚决打倒 踏上一脚
<cfy> jyf1987: 代表emacser表示蛋定。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 哼
 * microcai 在给女朋友装 gentoo 和 gnome3 中
 * microcai 好累
<ofan> microcai: 你女友这么fashion..
<Yuking> gnome3是啥样的？
<microcai> ofan:  yep
<ofan> microcai: 发现不好用怎么办
<Yuking> microcai: 与gnome2是一样的吧？
<Yuking> microcai: 界面上
<microcai> ofan:  Yuking 我已经用 gnome3 一段时间了
<Yuking> microcai: 界面呢？
<microcai> ofan: 她说好用。我说只有 gentoo 能用 ....
<ofan> microcai: 不是很占资源么
<microcai> Yuking:  界面华丽
<microcai> ofan: 不怎么占
<ofan> microcai: 给张华丽的截图看看
<Yuking> microcai: 能不能给个图看下？
<microcai> ofan:  ... ...
<vicwjb> 怎么不让font显示粗体呢？
<microcai> Yuking: ofan 怎么解图？
<microcai> Yuking: ofan 怎么截图？
<ofan> microcai: 开玩笑？
<OT_iux> microcai: 按 Print Screen 键
<OT_iux> 或者 Prnt Scrn
<lemonhall> ofan, 真是很华丽
<lemonhall> ofan, 用了一天了。。。发觉还是有很多问题。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 图...
<OT_iux> 华丽界面？求图
<lemonhall> ofan, 我开机。。等等
<ofan> lemonhall: 什么问题？
<lemonhall> 不用了吧。。。
<lemonhall> ofan, 直接上网站去看不更好
<lemonhall> ofan, 还有视频
<Evanescence> 谁有urxvt的配置？最好是有主题颜色 ?
<microcai> ofan: OT_iux gnome-screenshot 没找到
<ofan> lemonhall: 不好.. 我要看贴近群众的
<lemonhall> ofan, http://wowubuntu.com/gnome3-beta1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gnome 3 Beta 1 发布 [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<OT_iux> @@
<microcai> ofan: Yuking gnome-screenshot 在哪个包的？
<Yuking> microcai: 不知道
<microcai> lemonhall: 那个和我的界面不一样
<microcai> Yuking:  ......
<microcai> ofan: Yuking  lemonhall 那个网上的和我的不一样
<ofan> lemonhall: 远远不够华丽啊
<microcai> ofan: 没操作起来自然没感觉，就像飞机一样，没操作哪样感觉
<ofan> microcai: 不喜欢开飞机..
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 啥飞机……
<OT_iux> 我电脑太卡我连compiz都没敢开
 * OT_iux 缩
<ofan> 我开xcompmgr都能卡
<OT_iux> @@对啦，我想请问下……
<Yuking> 那看来还是没有kde4好哈 ，嘿嘿
<microcai> ofan: 喜欢打飞机
<ofan> microcai: 了解.
<microcai> ofan: xcompmgr 用 CPU 合成的，自然卡
<lemonhall_> ofan, 还要截图嘛？
<ofan> lemonhall_: 要
<vicwjb> kde4的中文字体粗体问题 会让我叛变滴。。
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 要
<ofan> lemonhall_: 最华丽的
<OT_iux> 我两台电脑，都是在Chromium的PPA源装的Chrominum浏览器，为啥一台是英文的一台是中文的
<ofan> microcai: 一开始不卡，慢慢就卡
<Yuking> vicwjb: 有啥问题？
<lemonhall_> ofan, 额。。我觉得华丽的效果必须要录像啊
<OT_iux> 在哪里可以改Chrominum浏览器的界面语言……
<vicwjb> Yuking: 就上回说过的问题啊，乱显示粗体
<ofan> lemonhall_: 动态效果就没意思了把，compiz足够华丽了
<Yuking> vicwjb: 哦，有印象了，不过因为我用点阵字体，所以没感觉
<lemonhall_> ofan, 那界面其实真没啥好看的。。。比之前更朴素了
<ofan> lemonhall_: ...
<OT_iux> ofan: 话说有用xWinswap什么的搞视频动态壁纸的……
<vicwjb> Yuking: 对fonts.conf了解不？知道啥选项是关闭粗体的？
<ofan> OT_iux: 没意思，太耗cpu
<OT_iux> ofan: 说的也是……
<ofan> OT_iux: 有直接用mplayer做背景的
<lemonhall_> ofan, 这个GNOME3.。。对NETBOOK非常友好。。。
<ofan> lemonhall_: 怎么友好？‘
<OT_iux> @@ 卡不卡？
<lemonhall_> ofan, 都是对INTEL的显卡做过优化的。。。
<lemonhall_> ofan, 图标奇大无比
<Yuking> vicwjb:  不是太了解
<ofan> lemonhall_: - -
<vicwjb> Yuking: 哎。。悲剧啊。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall_: 这是对近视的比较友好把
<ofan> 再说netbook已经没啥生命力了
<lemonhall_> ofan, 怎么截图？给个贴图的网站
<ofan> lemonhall_: 截图用scrot,贴到 imgur.com
<lemonhall_> ofan, 我挺喜欢NETBOOK的，小本子用起来特别有爱
<ofan> lemonhall_: 有平板电脑
<lemonhall_> ofan, 你给我的网站不行啊。。。
<lemonhall_> ofan, 换一个
<ofan> lemonhall_: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<jatt> 狗娘养的
<jatt> 混蛋
<lemonhall_> ofan, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82796
<lemonhall_> ofan, 够大吧。。。。
<jatt> 拉屎
<OT_iux> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 够大，还没看到
<ofan> lemonhall_: 其实gnome2也可以这么大的图标
<ofan> 都是svg格式的，无极缩放
<lemonhall_> ofan, 这么说就没意思了。。默认嘛。。。
<microcai> ofan: xcompmgr ?
<jatt> 白痴
<microcai> ofan: xcompmgr 内存泄露了吧
<ofan> microcai: 你遇到过？
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 这个……感觉怎么象手机系统一样
<ofan> microcai: 反正用着就突然慢了
<jatt> 中国
<microcai> ofan:  ... ...
<jatt> 白痴
<ofan> happyaron: 出来K了...
<microcai> ofan:  gnome-shell 在内存使用过大的时候自动重启自己
<ofan> happyaron: 出来K人了...
<ofan> microcai: ...  这算什么？ GC策略？？
<jatt> 白痴
<microcai> ofan: ... unity 内存泄露后，就死了，然后就没有窗口管理器了。
<Yuking> 我对早期的gnome2就不太感兴趣，用着用着就慢了
<microcai> ofan: 所以 gnome 的人比 ubuntu 的人聪明
<lemonhall_> microcai, 啥？UNITY这么笨啊。。。
<ofan> microcai: 是不是都是c写的？
<lemonhall_> ofan, UNITY是VALA写得。。。。
 * Yuking 认为gnome1最好……
<ofan> lemonhall_: 哦
<jatt> 中国
<lemonhall_> ofan, GNOME-SHELL是个大杂烩。什么语言都有。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall_: 那还会泄露..
<lemonhall_> ofan, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82797
<lemonhall_> ofan, 再给你来一个。。。
<lemonhall_> ofan, 内存泄露。。这是不可避免的事情吧。。。。底层用的那个GJS引擎本身就是MOZILLA，泄露估计是常事儿。。。
<ofan> lemonhall_: 半成品的感觉
<lemonhall_> ofan, 你说对了。。。
<lemonhall_> ofan, UNITY你用了？
<ofan> lemonhall_: 用了
<lemonhall_> ofan, 我装11.04没成功过
<ofan> 给人笔记本装过
<lemonhall_> ofan, 好用？
<ofan> lemonhall_: 没什么感觉
<lemonhall_> ofan, 关键是稳定不。。。。。
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 我试了下ubuntu1104，觉得那个unity简直没法用
<ofan> lemonhall_: 挺稳定的
<lemonhall_> ofan, 那就行。。。GNOME-SHELL觉得不是太稳定，怀疑是自己编译的原因。。。
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 额。。两个人两个说法。。。
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 其实实话说，我刚适应了GNOME2.。。
<ofan> lemonhall_: 其实kde不错，但貌似很庞大
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 呵呵，gnome到2.，kde到3后，我基本就不用g了
<lemonhall_> ofan, KDE我之前印象不好，游览器卡死。。经常崩溃。。。
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 你是KDE党啊？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 打倒，加踩腳。
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 嗯
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 那你都下载KUBUNTU了？
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 我基本不太用ubuntu
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 也挺好。。。反正我是菜鸟。。懒得折腾。。这两天才搞懂怎么编译程序
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 本本上是ubuntu，它原来是啥就是啥
<lemonhall_> Yuking, DELL的？
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 联想
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 我还以为就DELL一家神经呢
<Yuking> lemonhall_: ？
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 我记得一个同事。。非技术部门的，买了一台DELL的台式。。
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 这个也正常呀
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 然后发觉不是WINDOWS。。。郁闷了半天
<Yuking> lemonhall_: ……联想是WINDOWS，我自己装的ubuntu
<Yuking> lemonhall_:  另一个IBM的本本装的是arch
<jatt> 白痴
<jatt> 中国
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 恩。。。
<jatt> 拉屎
<lemonhall_> Yuking, Arch 好。。。
<ofan> jatt: 米国佬？
<lemonhall_> ofan, 很明显，他在测试机器人是否会踢掉他
<jatt> 一袋狗屎
<roylez_> happyaron: 出来踢人
<OT_iux> 估计脑子被石化的狗是砸了
<ofan> lemonhall_: 貌似是用debian的
<OT_iux> @@
<ofan> 能搜到他的名字..
<ofan> debian user
<happyaron> roylez_: 谁？
<lemonhall_> ofan, 用了一天后觉得GNOME-SHELL的那个DASHBROAD有些多余。。。
<roylez_> happyaron: jaxx
<OT_iux> @@ happyaron出现了！
<Yuking> openfetion也用不成了，0xb75a1557 in g_atomic_int_get () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<OT_iux> happyaron: 我刚下新版Openfetion……发现PPA是你的……
<happyaron> OT_iux: :)
 * OT_iux 于是合影留念
<ofan> 好奇他为什么来这里来骂
<lemonhall_> OT_iux, 不用了吧。。。我最后发觉飞信有网页版本的。。。
<Yuking> ofan: 感觉上象是个老外吧
<OT_iux> lemonhall_: 网页版的不好用……
<ofan> Yuking: 是个老外.. usa的  还是debian user
<lemonhall_> OT_iux, 恩。。。也是。。个人习惯
<Yuking> OT_iux: 新的是哪个版本？
<ofan> whois 能看到真名
<OT_iux> Yuking: PPA里只有2.0.7
<kid> whois kid
<OT_iux> 源码似乎是2.1.0
<lemonhall_> whois jatt
<Evanescence> 用console版本的。。。。。
<OT_iux> kid，要打 /
<ofan> kid: '/whois' .
<kid> 额。谢谢
<happyaron> 要灭他，可以私聊给他洪水下去，:)
<lemonhall_> kid, '/whois'
<lemonhall_> kid, '/whois' .
<happyaron> OT_iux: ppa里2.1.0啊
<OT_iux>  jatt 用户名: ~user@85.115.3.118 真名: Jhair Tocancipa Triana 服务器: anthony.freenode.net (Irvine, CA, USA)
<lemonhall_> 额。。。还是用图形界面看WHOIS好了
<OT_iux> happyaron: 额……！？那我Update下看看
<lemonhall_> 不用飞信很久
<kid> 打上怎么没反应啊？
<lemonhall_> 所以就不用了
<Yuking> 幸好还有个QT4版的linux-fetion
<happyaron> Yuking: linux-fetion死了
<hcl> hello,world
<lemonhall_> hello,world
<Yuking> happyaron: 好像吧，不过目前还能用
<happyaron> o?
<lemonhall_> 大家好
<happyaron> Yuking: openfetion有命令行版
<^k^> lemonhall_, 好  ㍫ 
<lemonhall_> ^k^, help
<Yuking> happyaron: 命令行的版本总觉得不爽
<Evanescence> happyaron: 用了一段时间，只能发送，不能接受
<Evanescence> 要是像centerim那样的就好了
<happyaron> Evanescence: 图形界面就能接受了
<happyaron> Evanescence: 或者libpurple插件+finch实现命令行聊天
<OT_iux> happyaron: 是不是飞信协议更新的缘故，我这里的2.0.7一直登录不上去，下载配置文件之后就显示密码错误……可是我去官网登密码又没错
<Evanescence> happyaron: 其实centerim那样的在命令行里面就很好看了
<Evanescence> happyaron: 怎么做到的？
<happyaron> OT_iux: 2.1.0肯定可以啊。
<hcl> 想翻墙，请教各位大侠有什么办法没有
<happyaron> Evanescence: 没用过centerim
<OT_iux> @@额， 我ppa:happyaron/ppa 里面 安装，提示 openfetion 已经是最新的版本了。
<happyaron> hcl: 有log
<happyaron> OT_iux: 你的系统是啥版本的？
<OT_iux> 但是点程序的关于里面还是 2.0.7
<OT_iux> 10.10
<OT_iux> Ubuntu10.10
<happyaron> OT_iux: 哦，你看软件包版本号
<happyaron> OT_iux: 2.1.0发布的时候似乎是忘记改版本信息了。
<hcl> 有log是什么意思阿？
<happyaron> hcl: 这里说的所有话都有记录
<hcl> 哦。明白
<lemonhall_> happyaron, 在哪里可以看到这个LOG，或者XCHAT能否自动载入这个LOG。。。
<OT_iux> happyaron: 噢，没错，显示的是 2.1.0-0maverick3
<Evanescence> happyaron: 就像irssi或者weechat那样的都差不多
<happyaron> lemonhall_: 看 /topic
<happyaron> Evanescence: 哦。
<happyaron> Evanescence: 作者实现openfetion的初衷是为了能给他女朋友发短信
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 所以没整那么多
<OT_iux> ：）
<Evanescence> happyaron: 额，果然是但疼。。。。
<Evanescence> 佩服的
<OT_iux> happyaron: 我看了一下，等不上的错误信息是[FAIL] Sipc authentication failed
<Yuking> happyaron: 不过好像做的不错，WIN和WM上都有相应的版本，相对来说只有LINUX版的最不稳定
<lemonhall_> 女人是最让人有动力的
<OT_iux> *登
<happyaron> OT_iux: 这个你找levin看下
<happyaron> Yuking: linux上最好的飞信软件就是openfetion了
<Yuking> happyaron: 但我这儿用不起来了
<happyaron> Yuking: 为啥？
<happyaron> Yuking: librsvg装了没？
<OT_iux> @@ Error: No such nick / channel: levin
<happyaron> OT_iux: levin108 at gmail.com
<happyaron> OT_iux: 现在就在线
 * OT_iux 缩到角落
<OT_iux> 噢噢，好
<Yuking> happyaron: 现在只是显示一行Read proxy information，然后就段错误。我自己编译的
<happyaron> Yuking: 你系统里有librsvg没？
<Yuking> happyaron: 有呀
<Evanescence> 主席的邮箱是多少啊？
<happyaron> Yuking: 也建议你和 levin108 # gmail.com 说一下
<Yuking> happyaron: 本来是好的，就是春节时升级了一些库文件，然后就不行了
<happyaron> Yuking: rebuild一下呢？
<happyaron> Yuking: 重新编译一次。
<happyaron> 可能是abi发生变化了。
<Yuking> happyaron: 出问题后重新build过，还是不得行
<Yuking> happyaron: 那我再编译一次
<happyaron> Yuking: 建议你全删除了再编译。
<lemonhall_> 是不是依赖的包变化了？
<Yuking> happyaron: 我是现下载源码，解压缩来编译
<happyaron> Yuking: 系统里已经安装的也删掉。
<happyaron> Yuking: 把所有 libofetion.so* 删干净
<Yuking> happyaron: 我是安装一个目录中了，直接把目录删掉就OK
<lemonhall_> happyaron, 你见过有那种野蛮的软件发行方式么？所有的库文件都带上的那种，二进制的。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall_: 没明白你说的意思
<Yuking> lemonhall_: OOo就和你说的差不多
<happyaron> lemonhall_: windows上不就是啥都带么。
<lemonhall_> happyaron, 就是很多WIN下软件的安装包方式。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 开始重新编译
<happyaron> Yuking: 加油
<Yuking> happyaron: 完成，安装
<lemonhall_> ^k^, deb gedit
<OT_iux> @@
<Yuking> happyaron: 不幸，还是一样
<happyaron> 。。。
<lemonhall_> ^k^, g google
<lemonhall_> ^k^, tt apple
<Yuking> happyaron: 会不会是与kde4不兼容的原因？
<lemonhall_> ^k^, >gg
<happyaron> Yuking: 你问问 levin108 # gmail.com
<Yuking> happyaron:  我来测试一下
<happyaron> Yuking: 没遇到过你这样的问题
<Yuking> 退到icewm里面试一下
<lemonhall_> ^k^, s
<lemonhall_> happyaron, 不太会用这个机器人
<happyaron> lemonhall_: 这机器人大部分功能是关着的。
<lemonhall_> ^k^, gg
<lemonhall_> happyaron, ............
<lemonhall_> ^k^, tt fuck
<lemonhall_> 好慢。。。。
<tenzu> hi
<lemonhall_> hi
<^k^> 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<^k^> tenzu, 好  ㍬ 
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<Yuking> happyaron: 还是不行，看来与DE没关系
<lemonhall_> 蛋疼。。。
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 地址给我。。我也来编译看看
<happyaron> Yuking: :(
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 依赖啥？
<lemonhall_> http://www.baidu.com/
<Yuking> lemonhall_: http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/downloads/list
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 至少依赖libxml2,sqlite3, gtk2
<ofan> git中的stage怎么翻译比较好？
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 那个肯定都是有的。。
<happyaron> ofan: 你在翻译progit？
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 那你试试吧
<ofan> happyaron: 没，翻译另一个网站的，gitready
<ofan> .com
<ofan> 看别人都翻译成'载入'..
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 应该是我的系统有问题~
<Yuking> happyaron: 估计是因为春节时把gcc升级到4.6，又用它编译了一些库的原因
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> Yuking: 你的8080端口是开的么？
<Yuking> happyaron: 应该是开的，而且过去一直是好的
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 我很菜。。怎么编译啊。。。这个是什么编译系统的？CMAKE？
<Yuking> happyaron: 也没有调整过啥设置
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 嗯，cmake的
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 敲入CMAKE就OK？
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 嗯，先cmake一下，然后make，再make install
<happyaron> yuo
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 额。。好。。
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: mkdir build ; cd build ; cmake .. ; checkinstall
<happyaron> Yuking: 有pidgin吗？
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 哈。。。。checkinstall是个好东西
<OT_iux> happyaron: 额，levin建议我试试Pidgin版本……可是我不会编译@@  下载了pidgin-openfetion-0.1.tar.gz不知咋办……
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 然后你可以上传给别人
<happyaron> Yuking: 试试删除 .openfetion 目录看看？
<Baili> 悲剧啊，学校升级瑞捷，要求客户端4.x版本了。。。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 试过了~，不行
<Yuking> happyaron: 有呀，怎么了？
<happyaron> Yuking: 那你发邮件吧。。。
<Evanescence> 刚买了个kindle3 感觉用着挺好玩的，本来是考虑像买Nokia N900的，结果好像停产了，就不买了
<happyaron> Yuking: 你可以试试pidgin插件，他说这样他比较容易调试是哪里的问题。
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 多少钱？
<Yuking> happyaron: 我看看
<Evanescence> 有谁也有kindle3的，怎么在竖屏下让pdf字看起来好一点的啊，或者哪个calire软件怎么转换pdf啊？
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 1400
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 可以读本地PDF，看漫画。。。需要越狱什么的不？
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 我也想要一个！！！！
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: pdf漫画都可以，就是pdf的字在竖屏下显示很小，漫画的话，不是很理想，越狱还不会，等过段时间再折腾，最近好好看书。。。
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 我已经是腐败分子了，所以不看正经书了。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: pidgin插件依旧不行
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 额，我想学点代码，bash，python，c什么的，然后学点服务器和hack
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, checkinstall写了一个：安装成功。。。然后。。就没下文了
<xiaobo> 所以还是淡定的用openfetion客户端好了……
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 有志向。。我只会C#，最近在学VALA
<Yuking> lemonhall_: VALA是个啥东西
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: vala？没见过。。。。
<lemonhall_> Yuking, GNOME3力推的语言。。。。。还不错。。。JS也学学吧
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 与C有多大关系？
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 我只会VB，最近在学Python……
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, Yuking http://live.gnome.org/Vala/Documentation
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vala/Documentation - GNOME Live!
<lemonhall_> OT_iux, http://live.gnome.org/Vala/Documentation
<OT_iux> @@
 * OT_iux 跑去看
<reiv`> vala和C#很像
<lemonhall_> ^k^, 擦。。。你这会儿倒是反映挺快啊混蛋。。。。
<Kandu> > "test" * 2
<happyaron> Yuking: 你openssl装好了么？
<happyaron> Yuking: 版本是多少？
<^k^> Kandu, testtest
<lemonhall_> >b
<Evanescence> 的确很多语言看上去都觉得挺像的，在我没接触之前。。。。
<lemonhall_> > gg
<Yuking> happyaron: 0.9.8j
<lemonhall_> ?
<lemonhall_> > b
<^k^> lemonhall_, ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/02/28/%23ubuntu-cn.html 有需要请浏览 , . 20:43:48
<redmorning> > who am I?
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 看上去和C很象
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 你这等于没说。。。C#/JAVA/VALA看上去和C都很像。。。。
<qcsky> 有没有python中文的IRC啊?
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 额，因为我只会C
<vicwjb> kde也出一个语言 gnome也是。。好吧。。语言大爆炸了
<Evanescence> 有谁在maemo玩的吗？
<happyaron> Yuking: 要不你用tcpdump抓抓包给他？
<Yuking> vicwjb: KDE出啥语言了？
<vicwjb> Yuking: 一种类似js的把。。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 我把ssl也升级一下
<lemonhall_> 我没问题。。。
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 怎么测试？我安装好了。。。。
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 加你的飞信？
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 你的能运行就行了，我的不能运行呢
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 我加了。。。看你手机了
<happyaron> Yuking: ping一下nav.fetion.com.cn和uid.fetion.com.cn看能通不
<Yuking> le
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 我没玩。。但是对CLUTTER和MX很乾兴趣
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 已经看到了
<Yuking> happyaron: linux-fetion可以正常使用
<Yuking> happyaron: ping没问题
<pocoyo> happyaron: pidgin的ofetion插件 我一用怎么  pidgin就崩溃了?
<happyaron> Yuking: o
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 那两个是什么啊？也是手机系统？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我这里没崩溃。。。
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 我看到你同意了。日志里，但是没看到你在好友列表里出现。。。怎么办？
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 我也不知道，可能重新进去一下就好了
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 我这儿已经有你了
<happyaron> Yuking: 你的出错信息是啥？
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, Clutter是个图形库，Mx是个基于Clutter的控件库，类似与GTK。。。。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你是从那个gogole-code下的不?
<happyaron> pocoyo: 显然是的
<Yuking> happyaron: 就只是个段错误，gdb调试的结果是0xb75b9557 in g_atomic_int_get () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<pocoyo> happyaron: 算了 我有空再看吧.还是.
<happyaron> Yuking: 我给他看看
<happyaron> Yuking: 执行到到哪步的时候段错误的？
<pocoyo> happyaron: vc++ 有没有登陆/注册界面的 设计方面的
<huangg> http://www.mop.com/danteng.txt
 * huangg mop 杯具了- -
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没搞过
<happyaron> Yuking: 你用gtalk不？
<Evanescence> pocoyo: 我的也是，所以我就没再用了，试着purge那个插件，还是崩溃，索性用irssi了
<Yuking> [yuking@Yuking /usr/lib/purple-2]$ openfetion
<Yuking> [20:54:18]  Read proxy information
<Yuking> 段错误
<pocoyo> Evanescence: 自己编译 可能会好点儿吧
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 不明白。。反正貌似好用着呢
<happyaron> Yuking: 你有networkmanageer吗？glib/gtk版本是啥？
<happyaron> Yuking: levin说如果可以希望你加他gtalk然后和你debug
<Yuking> happyaron: 没有nm，glib和gtk刚升级了，都是最新的
<happyaron> Yuking: 具体版本？
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 呵呵。。直接让你弄个。。SSHED。。。让他去DEBUG。。。你就别忙活了
<Evanescence> pocoyo: 不知道，没编译过，插件怎么 编译进去的？
<happyaron> Yuking: 还有你下的哪个tarball
<Yuking> happyaron: glib-2.28.1，gtk-2.24.1
<Yuking> happyaron: 下载是那个all
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 我下载的是STANDALONE的。。。
<happyaron> Yuking: 你下载openfetion-standalone试试
<happyaron> Yuking: standalone问题少
<Yuking> happyaron: 好
<happyaron> Yuking: 还是删除已经安装的东西。
<logan-tay> linux 下有批量增加MP3音量工具么？
<Yuking> 已经删掉了
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: standalone不是console版本的么？
<happyaron> Yuking: 他还有个问题，pidgin插件提示啥错误没？
<xk123> 大家好！
<pocoyo> xk123: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Yuking> happyaron: 没有，只是一些pidgin给的那些没用的信息，然后是个“已放弃”
<logan-tay> linux 下有批量增加MP3音量工具么？
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 不是。。。我已经编译好了。。发给你试试？
<xk123> 应该有把
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 我编译过了的
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 二进制包真是小啊
<logan-tay> xk123: 我这里有一批音量较小的音频，想修改一下
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 你是二进制包的啊？我就是checkinstall弄了下
<xk123> 今天有讲座么？ 大家～
<xk123> logan-tay,多少个？
<logan-tay> 没没多少，一百来个把
<logan-tay> 就是一个音频
<logan-tay> xk123:
<happyaron> Yuking: standalone的如何？
<Yuking> happyaron: 不行，完全一样
<lemonhall_> Yuking, happyaron 悲剧
<happyaron> en...
<Kandu> happyaron: 打包講座
 * Kandu 還是念念不忘
<happyaron> Yuking: 他要你完整的trace信息
<happyaron> Kandu: ...我是真没时间准备。。。
<lemonhall_> trace
<lemonhall_> happyaron, 同要求。。。。
<xk123> logan-tay， 是自己找下这些软件拉，试试Audacity
<logan-tay> xk123: 命令行还是图形？
<Yuking> happyaron: 等下，在升级ssl
<happyaron> Yuking: okay
<lemonhall_> happyaron, 怎么查看某个包的版本号？
<happyaron> Yuking: 你用gtalk不？
<lemonhall_> happyaron, 我现在只会用pkg-config 看。。
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 你传的文件收不下来呢
<lemonhall_> Yuking,  没什么就是编译好得。。OP。。。估计你还是报错
<Yuking> happyaron: 不用~
<happyaron> lemonhall_: 你是啥系统？
<happyaron> o
<lemonhall_> happyaron, ubuntu
<Yuking> happyaron: 我用msn
<happyaron> Yuking: o
<xrfang> 请问突然私密三四哦你
<mfmg1911> 請問，如何完全回歸NM？
<xrfang> transmission在下载BT的时候怎么修改下载的路径
<xrfang> 在下载之前修改。
<lemonhall_> mfmg1911, ????
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 再传一下？
<mfmg1911> 我現在是sudo pppoeconf撥號
<Evanescence> 怎么在irssi里用dcc接收文件啊？
<mfmg1911> 又想用NM管理網路連接了
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 你用的是XCHAT？
<Yuking> lemonhall_: konversation
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 额。。。。终归不是一家人
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 还是传不了
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 我不相信了。。。用MSN给你传
<Yuking> happyaron: 升级ssl麻烦大了~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Yuking> happyaron: 很多依赖问题……
<happyaron> Yuking: ...
<happyaron> Yuking: 底层库，没法
<caleb-> Yuking: glib / gtk2 都升级了，可以考虑玩玩 gtk3
<Yuking> happyaron: openfetion没法运行了，cmake也不能运行了
<happyaron> Yuking: ...
<happyaron> Yuking: 那就只好说是你系统的问题了。
<caleb-> glade 3.10 依赖 dbus 了…俺不爽ing
<Yuking> caleb-: 我有gtk3，只是不知道有啥用 :-p
<happyaron> caleb-: 你一直在编译gnome3？
<Yuking> le
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 来。。。。
<caleb-> happyaron: 没，最近在 gtk-devel-list 讨论
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 我现在已经没法上msn了
<lemonhall_> Yuking, MSN
 * caleb- 用 gtk3 不用 gnome3
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 擦。。。
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 传到我邮箱吧:yuking_net@sohu.com
<lemonhall_> caleb-, GTK-DEVLE-LIST最近在讨论啥
<Kandu> lemonhall_: 你那只能看看庫的版本。用 apt-cache 吧
<caleb-> lemonhall_: GtkApplication() <- gtk3 的新 function()
<lemonhall_> Kandu, apt-cache是搜索本机的版本？
<caleb-> GtkApplication() 目前完全依赖 dbus, 在 win32 / cocoa 上都不能用，呼谕大家暂时表用 GtkApplication()
<Kandu> lemonhall_: 嗯
<caleb-> 等 win32 / cocoa 能用了再考虑用
<lemonhall_> caleb-,以后就和你交流VALA了
<genieliu> 版上用openSUSE的人多么？
<caleb-> glade 3.10 用了 GtkApplication(), 然后就杯具了
<lemonhall_> genieliu, 我的一台服务器在用。。但是主要是跑MONO用
<Yuking> happyaron: kde4的大部分组件也不能运行了，明天得完全重新编译
<happyaron> Yuking: 悲剧悲剧啊
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 你到底干嘛了。。。
<genieliu> lemonhall_: 大牛阿，我连MONO是什么都不知道。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 这些破玩意，竟然都找libssl.so.0.9.8，而不是找libssl.so
<lemonhall_> caleb-, GtkApplication() 目前完全依赖 dbus, 在 win32 / cocoa 上都不能用，呼谕大家暂时表用 GtkApplication()
<lemonhall_> caleb-, 你这句话。。。。有问题啊。。。
<lemonhall_> caleb-, 不都是GtkApplication()么。。。。。
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 我用的是LFS
<caleb-> Yuking: 很多依赖都有指定版本啊
<happyaron> Yuking: ld着libssl.so
<lemonhall_> Yuking, 你去修改一下pkg-config
<caleb-> lemonhall_: GtkApplication() 是一个新的 function(), 目前只有 gtk3 有
<Warm_HUG> 万能的linuxer，请问这曲子啥名字？ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2852542/FMREC003.MP3
<caleb-> lemonhall_: GtkApplication() != Gtk Application
<Warm_HUG> OMG这边的讨论越来越专业了
<lemonhall_> caleb-, 是我错了。。。。我看错了。。。你的意思是不要用GtkApplication
<caleb-> lemonhall_: 想跨平台就表用
<Yuking> lemonhall_: 改PC似乎没用
<caleb-> lemonhall_: 比如 glade, 本来应该是跨平台的
<Yuking> happyaron: 不管它了，正好强制把整个系统做次升级
<lemonhall_> caleb-, 我昨天看了你发的那个帖子里面CHEESE的作者说的就是他想要用单例的特性，结果大家告诉他用GtkApplication();
<lemonhall_> caleb-, 他悲剧了。。。。
<happyaron> Yuking: 辛苦了。
<caleb-> lemonhall_: 如果不跨平台就没关系
<happyaron> lemonhall_: 让他用libunique？
<caleb-> lemonhall_: 想搞单例可以用 libunique
<Yuking> happyaron: 先来升级cmake
 * Evanescence lemonhall_ test command /dcc
<lemonhall_> happyaron, caleb-  你忘了他那篇日志的内容了。。他就是想用libunique啊，结果悲剧了。。VALA不好调用
<lemonhall_> happyaron, caleb-  他吻了LIBUNIQURE的作者，ESSBI什么的，结果最后结论就是用GTKAPPLIACTION
<caleb-> lemonhall_: 可能只是还没跟上 latest gtk3 而已
<caleb-> libunique 有打算支持 gtk3 的
<Kandu> lemonhall_: 哦，我搞錯了，那個是管理本地緩存信息的。用這個  :)  dpkg-query
<caleb-> libunique 有各种 backend, 可以不依赖 dbus
<happyaron> ...
<lemonhall_> caleb-, 其实不是那个。。。。是VALA现在不成熟，暂时每只持GIR。。。正在切换成基于GIR的BINDING SYSTEM。。到那个时候。。。很多库的绑定维护工作量就不那么大了
<lemonhall_> Kandu, THANKS。。我也觉得不对。。。CACHE貌似是查服务器的
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 你在给我发文件。。但是没成功？
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 我取消了，我是测试dcc命令，我在用irssi，刚才你给我发的文件我也没收到，因为不会用dcc，现在会了
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 好吧。。。我都不会。。。。不明白irssi好用在哪里。。。没用过。。。。
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 你给我发个文件测试下？
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 我也刚用，才开始看manual
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 是什么？Console下的IRC？
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 恩，还有其他很多，有irssi，weechat等等，都比较有名的
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 你给我发个小文件我测试下？
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: 你传文件了？什么名字？
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, Clutter
<cfy> happyaron: guile+slib好鸡肋
<lemonhall_> Evanescence, 我装好IRSSI
<Yuking> happyaron: pidgin中的openfetion这样报错：0xb6fe6145 in free () from /usr/lib/libc.so.6
<Evanescence> lemonhall_: DCC no file offered by lemonhall_
<cfy> happyaron: 算了。我不装slib了。让我伤心的库阿。。。
<lemonhall> 哦。。。。
<lemonhall> 这个东西。。。。
<lemonhall> 没有颜色啊。。。
<happyaron> cfy: ?
<cfy> happyaron: 装了slib.guile的库，却用不了。。。
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 怎么用？和XCHAT差不多。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 悲剧
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 你下载主题就有颜色了
<cfy> happyaron: 也许是我的问题。不过应该兼容很好的呀
<happyaron> Yuking: levin下线了
<cfy> happyaron: 作为一个大库。。。
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 你的名字是黄色的。。。。就只有这些。。。正常？
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 恩，在~/.irssi下放一下脚本，主题什么的叫好了
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 恩。。我看看。。。刚才看见了不少irssi的包。。。
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 最开始是这样的，你也可是试试weechat，这个在刚开始配置的比较多，而且比较好看，一开始就弄好的，只要加server和channel
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 好。。。
<Evanescence> lenage: weechat怎么样？
<lemonhall> 啊，我进来了
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 感觉是好一些。。。不过输入法竟然不显示候选项了
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 不会啊，我用过ibus，fcitx都可以的啊
<cfy> hymnusalae: 伞哥也用loop阿
<lemonhall> 好吧。。。
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 现在好了。。。
<Evanescence> lemonhall: weechat不错吧
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 我是懒人。。。。。
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 对了。。有什么在纯字符界面下显示中文比较好的方案？
<caleb-> lemonhall: fbterm
<lemonhall> Evanescence: Zhcon不给力。。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-: fbterm
<lemonhall> caleb-: 装完之后呢？
<quanru> chromium怎么一到百度文库  和  刷新验证码的时候   shockwave flash 插件就崩溃  如何解决?
<Evanescence> lemonhall: weechat够懒了，其实啥软件都可以懒，别人哪儿全部配置拷贝过来就可以了，更加疯狂的是，dpkg + pkg.lst 别人系统上的全部包都安上，然后吧他的home目录拷贝下来，不久ok了，嘿嘿
<caleb-> quanru: 换个版本？
<Evanescence> lemonhall: zhcon是什么啊？
<caleb-> quanru: shockwave <- 你用 windows?
<quanru> caleb-: 我正在下chrome
<quanru> caleb-: 不是  ubuntu10.10
<caleb-> quanru: ppa 的 chromium 常常包到不稳定版
<lemonhall> quanru: 什么？我出现过你的情况。。。
<lemonhall> quanru: 你版本号多少？FLASH的
<lemonhall> quanru: 还有你是什么显卡？
<quanru> caleb-: 之前可以的 重装后就不行了            我在更新每日版的chromium
<lainme> Evanescence: weechat那些配置能不能整到一个文件里
<quanru> N卡
<lemonhall> quanru: 去那个网站就崩溃？
<quanru> 是10.28之类的版本
<caleb-> quanru: ppa 有时稳有时不稳
<quanru> 看优酷不崩溃
<Evanescence> lainme: 可以的吧 ，我没有，这样看起来比较清楚，修改也方便，
<quanru> 百度文库  就崩溃
<lemonhall> quanru: 最近版本的FLASH？？
<quanru> 还有一些显示验证码的窗口  也会崩溃
<quanru> 嗯 是最新的
<lainme> Evanescence: 不好管理。我在两个机子同步配置的，还是希望文件越少越好...
<lemonhall> quanru: 我遇到的情况是把NV的显卡更新之后就OK了
<quanru> 到网上查到的是windows的解决方法
<hymnusalae> cfy, Common Lisp 本來就用 loop 的。
<lemonhall> quanru: 也是百度文库。。。。
<quanru> NV是要加源更新吗
<Evanescence> lainme: 你测试一下就好了，放一个句子进去试试
<lemonhall> quanru: 奇怪吧。。哈哈哈。。。我是从某个PPA更新的。。你去NV官网看看。。稳定版本的NV LINUX驱动是好多
<hymnusalae> cfy, 而且你和傘哥比，人家寫著 loop 都能看著遞歸……
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 好，我们继续。。。。你的那个K。。。在哪里买的？
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 额，淘宝
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 确实很爽。。支持WIFI。。。而且。。。续航时间是？
<quanru> lemonhall: 我记得ailurus里有n卡的源
<cfy> hymnusalae: 建立一个10000的初始化为0的vector,占用内存多了144k
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 还没测试我今天拿到的货，
<hymnusalae> 呃，144k？
<cfy> 嗯
<amro1> hi，我下载了一个gaby希望安装，现在好像只有源代码，但是configure的时候提示我没有找到glib，看了一下说明是说需要使用gtk+ 1.2 ，这个如何安装呢？谢谢，最好是用apt的
<Evanescence> 晚上有说一周的，也有两三周的
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 恩。。好。。。关键游览器还是WEBKITS的
<Evanescence> 网上
<hymnusalae> cfy, 10k * 4 = 40k 話說那 100 k 是……
<lemonhall> amro1: 没有GLIB？？？
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 浏览器感觉速度有点慢，可能和图片加载有关，关了图片可能会快
<lemonhall> amro1: 几乎是不可能的啊。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不清楚。你试下看看
<amro1> lemonhall,我也再纳闷呢。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我把 chicken 刪了。
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 我是准备那他来做开发。。。。。。
<caleb-> amro1: debian / ubuntu 都不支持 gtk+ 1.2 鸟
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 这东西，便宜，续航时间持久。。。阳光下又给力。。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: chicken 112
<Hoxily> 大家晚上好啊。
<cfy> hymnusalae: chicken 112K
<cfy> RSS应该是以K为单位的吧
<caleb-> amro1: 可以找很旧版的 deb / apt, 但不保证能用
<hymnusalae> cfy, 話說我已經記不清 vector 是什麽了。(vector x x x x )這樣的嗎？
<amro1> caleb，是么？gtk+- 1.2 已经不用了亚
<Evanescence> lemonhall: :-)，是有人已经在上面装过ubunbtu什么的了
<lemonhall> amro1: 1.2太老了。。。。你那是个什么东西啊
<cfy> hymnusalae: vector阿。。。我也不太清楚
<Evanescence> 不过感觉做开发的话肯定是不行的
<amro1> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.0... no
<amro1> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<amro1> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<amro1> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<amro1> *** full path to glib-config.
<amro1> configure: error: Cannot find GLIB
<^k^> amro1:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Evanescence> 因为按键极度不爽，
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 我不在上面开发任何东西。。我就是用它的游览器而已。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你也不清楚，你上面初始化怎麽做的？
<lemonhall> ^k^: K。。你好有爱。。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我说概念
<amro1> 其实我只是想要找到一个个人用的数据库而已
<cfy> hymnusalae: (make-vector 10000 0)
<amro1> 因为有一些资料需要整理收集
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 这样啊，不知到，不过按键确实是个悲剧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。
<amro1> 谁能推荐一个么？谢谢，个人用的数据库
<nsdy> 兄弟们给推荐一个xml分割工具
<pityonline> http://blog.rexsong.com/?p=12451
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 看过扑杀天使没？
<myke2> MaskRay`: 你poj2528应该过的吧?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 然後你要什麽結論？
<lemonhall> amro1: 个人用的数据库？数据类型要多少？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没啥结论
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有，大概什麽方向的。我總覺得有點印象。
<lemonhall> amro1: sqllite+sqliteman打给就够了吧。。。。
<amro1> lemonhall，我不大了解，我只是想要整理我的一些资料而已
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 没看呢还
<hymnusalae> cfy, 沒有辦法，人家建個數據還要跟個指針。都是這樣的。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 循环(1..100),函数编程怎么方便得写
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 小说是河马和高桥弥七郎合著的
<caleb-> amro1: 个人资料没必要用数据库吧
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 恩。。。我用它做一个移动的发货系统。。。所以就只用它的游览器。。。
<caleb-> amro1: 挑个喜欢个笔记软件得了
<amro1> caleb，恩，那有什么好东西可以帮助我整理的么？要支持图片地
<caleb-> amro1: 挑个喜欢的笔记软件得了
<lemonhall> caleb-: amro1 额。。。你早说啊。。。
<amro1> caleb，我找过两个很难看，有什么推荐的不？
<amro1> lemonhall， - -b
<lemonhall> amro1: Evernote，是这么拼的？
<caleb-> amro1: tomboy 貌似不少人用
<amro1> 好地我去试试，谢谢 :0
<lemonhall> amro1: 非要LINUX下？
<amro1> lemonhall，恩，因为我现在只有ubuntu ，而且是64位地
<cfy> hymnusalae: 两个循环嵌套
<hymnusalae> cfy, 套兩個嗎？
<lemonhall> amro1: 那就TOMBOY吧。。不是太合适。。脑图类的估计更适合你
<cfy> hymnusalae: 函数编程
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那就寫兩個函數唄。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那下界和上届怎么弄呢？
<amro1> lemonhall，奥，谢谢
<cfy> 用cond？
<lemonhall> Evanescence: caleb- 深感悲剧。。。弄了半天还是GNOME2好用。。。。
<caleb-> gnome3 本来就开发中…
<lemonhall> caleb-: 稳定才是王道。。。DASHBROAD很绚。。。但是真是。。华而不实啊
<caleb-> lemonhall: gnome3 也可以不用 gnome shell 的
<amro1> lenmonhall，那个...问下tomboy中文名是什么？apt说俺早就安装过...
<roylez_> iGoogle: 看ppstream，上传90k，nnnd
<lemonhall> amro1: 附件里。。叫啊贴便签
<hymnusalae> cfy, (define f1 (lambda (x y) (f2) (if (< x y) (f1 (+ x 1) y) (result))))
<cfy> 不爽。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不用GNOME-SHELL。。。那。。GNOME3的精髓。
<hymnusalae> cfy, (define f2 (lambda (x y) (f) (if (< x y) (f2 (+ x 1) y) (result))))
<hymnusalae> cfy, 本來就是這樣呀？你要怎麽樣的要求？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没啥。我写东西去了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不爽是？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看起来不爽。。。
<amro1> lemonhall，这个亚，不是用来写日记的么。。可以用来整理我的数据么？
<cfy> for $x(1..100){for $y (1..100){&foo}}
<lemonhall> amro1: 你什么数据么？
<cfy> 多短。。。
<caleb-> amro1: 啥类型的数据？
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……那你拿 Perl 做 meta-programming 看看。
<amro1> lemonhall，许多花草图片的介绍和相关的一些数据
<hymnusalae> cfy, 再看哪個短。
<caleb-> amro1: 找个 wiki engine
<amro1> caleb，就是许多花草的图片什么的
<lemonhall> amro1: 恩。。+1
<cfy> hymnusalae: nb的语言应该都短
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這種東西都沒有地方講理的……
<cfy> hymnusalae: XD
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那你做宏就是了。
<caleb-> amro1: 我个人用 moinmoin
<amro1> 恩好的，我去看下
<hymnusalae> cfy, 做個 for 的宏，怎麽都短。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。guile用什么做宏的？我问下。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 是基于MONO的一个东西？
<hymnusalae> cfy, (defmacro) 和定義函數一樣。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 不是
<cfy> hymnusalae: scheme呢？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 宏的函數是在編譯的時候執行。大概就是這樣，細節我不知道。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我装装看。。听说过。。本地的WIKI
<hymnusalae> cfy, 都是 (defmacro)
<cfy> hymnusalae: 靠。。。怎么r5rs里没有defmacro...
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://bilibili.us/video/av66181/index_2.html
<hymnusalae> cfy, define-macro 呢？
<cfy> 有define-syntax
<lainme> amro1: 我用的dokuwiki，也有不少用zim做笔记的
<cfy> 不过guile确实可应用
<cfy> 我看得是index
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦對，我的錯。
<hymnusalae> cfy, http://community.schemewiki.org/?scheme-faq-macros
<hymnusalae> cfy, 他是 define-syntax syntax-rules
<amro1> lainme，好地，谢谢
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。我猜也是:)
<cfy> hymnusalae: guile里的东西太不portable了。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我从内心深处觉得UBUNTU 11.04不用GNOME-SHELL是正确决定
<lainme> 网速慢到只能irc...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我記得 defmacro 是 cl 裏的，不是 portable，應該是兼容性吧。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 冲击太大。。。估计很多人都受不了。。。连最小化都不见了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 而且很多 scheme system 都有 defmacro
<cfy> hymnusalae: 标准没有。你这么写。然后再用别的scheme interpreter跑。就不portable了。
<quanru> 我下了chrome  flash不会崩溃
<cfy> chicken没有
<hymnusalae> cfy, 好吧，那是我不portable
<lemonhall> quanru: CHROME的FLASH是自带的好吧
<quanru> lemonhall: chromium不是自带的?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯。要portable就照标准写。然后不portable的都是interpreter的错:)
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……
<lemonhall> quanru: 你终于了解了。。。。chromium为何是自由软件了
<quanru> lemonhall: 不理解啊   因为chromium开源  就不能自带?
<lemonhall> quanru: 是。。它引用的是系统的FLASH。。。
<caleb-> quanru: 可以从 chrome 拿 flash 来用
<lemonhall> quanru: 你NV驱动更新了么///
<caleb-> quanru: plugin.vch 也要拿，可以看 DRM 影片
<quanru> lemonhall: 这样啊   了解了    正在更新....
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你現在寫什麽呢？
<Evanescence> 哪个命令是更新font缓存的？
<cfy> hymnusalae: PE的29
<Evanescence> conky里的字体出不来，我不想logout，有什么命令刷新吗？
<lemonhall> quanru: 两个版本的FLASH有好处。。。一个用来听豆瓣电台，另外一个用来游览网页。。防止一个崩溃弄死全部的东西
<caleb-> Evanescence: conky 全关掉再开应该就有了
<quanru> lemonhall: 怎么弄两个?
<caleb-> lemonhall: 哪个 browser 能用两个啊
<Evanescence> caleb-: 不行。。。
<Evanescence> 我试过了
<lemonhall>  users who have set the 'w' user mode
<lemonhall>                               | for themselves
<lemonhall> 22:10:24          weechat     |    WC - window merge
<lemonhall> caleb-: 你看一个chromium另外一个用CHROME不就是两个版本的FLASH在运行了。。就算是版本好相同，但是引用的SO库不是一个啊。。。所以一个崩溃不影响另外一个
<caleb-> lemonhall: 为毛要开两个 browser 啊…
<caleb-> lemonhall: 挑一个不崩溃的用就好了
<cfy> MaskRay`: 在不在？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我有ALLTRAY的程序啊。。我可不想因为FLASH游览崩溃就影响到我的豆瓣电台和QQ什么的
<caleb-> lemonhall: chrome / chromium 本来就是各跑各的进程
<caleb-> lemonhall: 一个站崩溃不会影响其它 tab 的
<quanru> lemonhall: 豆瓣电台是干嘛的
<quanru> QQ群里没有备注  有时好友列表有些人也没有备注
<lemonhall> caleb-: 恩。。。那倒是。。估计FLASH也是FORK出来的。。。这个我没想到。。。即使是同一个SO，估计也是连两个进程。
<lemonhall> quanru: 个人爱好。。。听音乐。。。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 那個不是A站史前巨墳吧？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，不知道
 * edison0354 北京时间3月3日凌晨2点，谁陪我熬夜看水果发布会？(色)(色)(色)
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 水果都看，真無趣。
<caleb-> edison0354: 是水果粉？
<edison0354> caleb-: 没钱算不？
 * caleb- 睡醒再看重点整理帖
<edison0354> caleb-: 最近几年的发布会我都看了直播的……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 算。。。。
<caleb-> edison0354: 练英文？
<caleb-> edison0354: 今年夹不死老大估计不会出来
<edison0354> caleb-: 没，单纯的看
<lemonhall> caleb-: 都快死了。。。。
<edison0354> caleb-: 额，对啊，那要不要看呢？
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 重點整理是那什麽 Keynote 嗎？
<caleb-> 没夹不死就不好看了
<lemonhall> caleb-: edison0354 胰腺癌的成功几率。。很小。。。4%
<edison0354> lemonhall: 教主万岁！
<caleb-> 快把夹不死请来中国找老中医
<lemonhall> caleb-: edison0354 额。。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-: edison0354 苹果真是很不错
<edison0354> lemonhall: long live 教主
<lemonhall> caleb-: edison0354 可惜我一个都没用过。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 同没钱买
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你是不是吧UBUNTU直接改造成苹果了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我没那么蛋疼……我有装MAC的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不是没钱，是。。。舍不得花那个钱
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，那还是没钱嘛，有钱了也就不在乎了不是？:-D
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧。。你赢了。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 黑苹果啊。。
<caleb-> 要攒钱装备私人空军嘛
<caleb-> 效法谷歌老板
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<lemonhall> caleb-: 啊哈。。无聊了一个晚上。。。22：35
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不追GNOME3了。。。他们蛋疼了快三年了。。等稳定版
<dororo> amule-dlp可以封杀多少吸血驴的？
<quanru> 有什么吹水的irc?
<woniu> 各位，我在用CJKLaTeX Font Warning: Font shape `C00/song/bx/n' undefined
<woniu> (Font)              using `C00/song/m/n' instead on input line 6.
<jiejie> 弱弱的问下，ubuntu下有啥快速启动软件的工具的？
<woniu> LaTeX Font Warning: Font shape `C00/song/bx/n' undefined
<woniu> (Font)              using `C00/song/m/n' instead on input line 6.
<woniu> latex出错提示，知道的给个提示啊
<woniu> 不好意思啊，刚刚不小心按enter了，呵呵
<jiejie> 类似mac下的quicksiliver
<lemonhall> quanru: 有什么可以和机器人玩的IRC
<lemonhall> quanru: 我表示我对调戏机器人很有兴趣
<dororo> jiejie: alt+F2
<quanru> lemonhall: 有吗?  我不知道怎么弄
<jiejie> dororo: -.-!
<jiejie> 我试试
<lemonhall> dororo: 果然简洁大方
<lemonhall> dororo: ALT-F2给力
<dororo> jiejie: ubuntu窗口的左边按钮顺序跟Mac一样吗？
<jiejie> 相当给力啊
<jiejie> 哎。。悲剧了
<lemonhall> jiejie: 有很多。。但是都没啥意思。。这类软件都蛋疼
<jiejie> dororo: 不一样，功能不一样的吧
<caleb-> jiejie: gnome-do
<jiejie> lemonhall: GTD？
<jiejie> caleb-: 嗯，刚搜到了，已经在装了。。。thanks
<vicwjb> 发现kde的帮助中心很牛逼啊
<jiejie> 最后无奈的沦落成虚拟机一族了。。。哎，还是要在虚拟机上装linux。。。
<Lavande> twitter又挂了？
<Lavande> nnd。。。
<Lavande> 睡觉去。。
<pityonline> Lavande: 没挂啊
<Lavande> pityonline: 现在没巨鲸？
<pityonline> Lavande: 没有
<pityonline> Lavande: 我这就是网速慢，但可以正常访问
<Lavande> pityonline: 杯具，每天晚上大概这个时候我总是上不了推。。
<Lavande> pityonline: 就这两天
<pityonline> Lavande: 每个月总有那么两天上不去推……
<Lavande> pityonline: 同意。。
<Lavande> pityonline: 本来想试一下yoono的，结果现在网页也打不开，验证不了。。
<pityonline> Lavande: 本来就不是很稳定的
<pityonline> Lavande: yoono是啥？
<dororo> jiejie: Mac的是关闭、最小化、最大化吗？
<Lavande> pityonline: 火狐插件。。
<Lavande> pityonline: 以前用echofon，这两天老出问题。。烦人
<pityonline> Lavande: 哦，好久不用火狐了
<Lavande> pityonline:  你是用神马推的啊？
<pityonline> Lavande: vpn上官网
<Lavande> pityonline: 够直接。。上次你给我那个VPN我还不知道怎么用的呢。。
<eehightech> conky-lua 取thermal的路径怎么修改？  我的conkyrc 和 clock_rings.lua 文件在http://code.bulix.org/1l4k8i-79474
<pityonline> Lavande: 晕
<Lavande> pityonline: 上官网有点煞有其事的感觉啊，我只是想弄个小弹窗放在边上，想起来就推一下。。
<eehightech> http://code.bulix.org/kswaut-79475
<jiejie> dororo: mac
<jiejie> dororo: 是关闭、最小化、最合适
<edison0354> dororo: http://imagebin.org/140359
<dororo> jiejie: 哦
<edison0354> dororo: 见截图
<caleb-> 「有次朋友的公司接待一个来考察的韩国人。  那个韩国人看到什么东西都觉得很惊讶——  到会议室说，你们竟然还有这么大的电视。。。  到休息室所，你们竟然还有冰箱。。。  如此如此  最后，经理接了一个电话，刚接完，就听韩国人说，哎呀，你们竟然还有这么先进的手机。。。（IPHONE）  沉默了5秒种，经理终于怒了，说
<dororo> edison0354: 你是用mac的？
<edison0354> dororo: 黑苹果
<lemonhall> caleb-: 朝鲜人？
<edison0354> caleb-: 说啥？
<NWMonster> caleb-: 我们的JJ也很长。
<quanru> 明显是棒子  朝鲜还是向往中国的
<NWMonster> :P
<edison0354> NWMonster: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: NWMonster quanru caleb- 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: NWMonster quanru caleb- CALEB这叫欲言又止
<edison0354> lemonhall: 噢，俺懂了……
<dororo> edison0354: 字体好像比较模糊
<edison0354> dororo: 抗锯齿
<dororo> edison0354: 用的是什么字体？
<edison0354> dororo: 默认，黑体-简
<NWMonster> 沉默了5秒种，经理终于怒了，说，我们这里除了美军，什么都有。。。。 by google
<Yucoscn> 哈哈～
<Yucoscn> 好像第一次使用IRC呢 ～
<lemonhall> 经典！！！
<Yucoscn> 晚上人很少吗？还是我还没搞明白？
<lemonhall> NWMonster: 这个爱损了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<Yucoscn> 唔
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 欢迎。。我泡这里两天了。。。。
<Yucoscn> 唔～好复杂啊 呵呵～～
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 就是个聊天室。。。
<Yucoscn> 连续啊？呵呵 ～～
<Yucoscn> 用的是什么呢？  我是  10.04 + epmathy
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: weechat。。。。这里某位仁兄介绍的字符终端的，估计是资源少些吧。
<edison0354> Yucoscn: adium
<NWMonster> win党路过。。。
<Yucoscn> 哦  呵呵   Mac？
<Yucoscn> 平时虽然也爱cli 但是第一次用irc还是找出来很久没用的这个epmathy了
<ubuntu> 新手报道
<edison0354> ubuntu: 您的ID……
<ubuntu> 貌似这里挺热闹的额
<ubuntu> 额。。我还不晓得怎么改ID
<Yucoscn> 人多看上去很多的但是～～还是我来的太晚了？
<NWMonster> "/nick YOURID"
<lemonhall> 你想干嘛啊。。。毕竟不是QQ群。。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<ubuntu> “/nick kidding”
<MeaCulpa> 就当QQ群吧
<kidding> 谢谢
<Yucoscn> 呵呵～～～
<Yucoscn> 大家伙好睡觉了！！
<kidding> 谢谢 NWMonster
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 扣扣群不能指定回复某人啊
<lemonhall> QQ群水量大。。。
<NWMonster> kidding: 客气
<lemonhall> 因为能直接发图片。。。
<NWMonster> 这里同样很多水的
<NWMonster> :P
<kidding> Q群很水的
 * MeaCulpa 大谈特谈午夜话题的时候，发觉人家还在上班，现在轮到各位午夜话题时间了
<kidding> 我加了好多Q群都退掉了
<lemonhall> 我的QQ群几个月之后发觉占了系统1G空间。。。水啊
<Doeoeo> 图片多
<kidding> 闲人了~
<kidding> 休息
 * NWMonster “午夜话题”！！！捂眼睛
<kidding> 大家拜拜
<lemonhall> 晚安。。。
<lemonhall> 对了
<lemonhall> 你们谁知道哪里还有好玩的MUD。。。
<lemonhall> 忽然。。想怀旧一下
<Doeoeo> 有人对鼠标滚轮有研究吗
<edison0354> lemonhall: 删图片缓存
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 文字mud?
<NWMonster> 上MUD的人不多了
<lemonhall> 是。。。
<edison0354> Doeoeo: 啥是MUD？
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 文字的。。还有人的
<MeaCulpa> 国内估计少了
<MeaCulpa> 图形不是挺好么
<NWMonster> 连BBS，貌似也只剩下PTT了
<lemonhall> 恩，时代在进步。。。。
<lemonhall> 想来我的NETBOOK都能玩WOW了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 原来文字的现在都网页了
<lemonhall> 文字MUD怎么可能还有生命力
<MeaCulpa> wow 图形很落后的，一般机器都能玩啊
<NWMonster> 哈，不过我还是偶尔会上ptt看看，那的交流很活跃啊
<Gun^Rose> 有研究plone的吗？
<lemonhall> 23点半了
<lemonhall> 又度过了一个无聊的晚上。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 该断网了
<caleb-> mud++
<caleb-> 需要靠画面音效撑场面的游戏不是好游戏
<lemonhall> caleb-: 额。。。可是没玩过好玩的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 晚安。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 安
<NWMonster> 唉。。很久不玩网游了，自从自己sl的号被封之后
<Lavande> 上次看到坛子里有人发的文字mud
<Lavande> 不记得叫什么名字了。。
<lemonhall> 有IRC的历史文件么。。我还真相知道这东西发展多少年了
<NWMonster> 。。。看wiki
<NWMonster> 有个叫textfiles.com的网站喜欢收集老bbs的文档，不知道关注irc不
<lemonhall> 啊哈。。1988年出现的。。。
<lemonhall> 蛮荒的年代
<quanru> 我也快断网了
<NWMonster> 。。。跟我一年生的。。。。
<NWMonster> 寝室断网？
<edison0354> NWMonster: 11：30断电，同时也就断网了，路由器～
<edison0354> NWMonster: 还有，你老了……
<NWMonster> edison0354: ？？
<NWMonster> edison0354: 表示无法理解？为何会断网。。
<edison0354> NWMonster: 路由器没电了啊
<lemonhall> NWMonster: 你真强。。这网站牛
<NWMonster> edison0354: 哦。。。可怕
<edison0354> NWMonster: 恩，同情我吧～
<NWMonster> lemonhall: 这站长绝对蛋疼
<NWMonster> edison0354: 是大学寝室?
<myke2> lemonhall: 查wikipedia
<edison0354> NWMonster: 正解
<lemonhall> NWMonster: 历史文献啊。。。。反正适合今晚蛋疼的我。。。。
<NWMonster> lemonhall: 我经常去那里收藏的老光盘里面挖一下老游戏，还有很多安全会议的录音听
<Doeoeo> Empathy会自动滚动，有点不习惯
<NWMonster> edison0354: 同情
<edison0354> NWMonster: thx
<NWMonster> 我也睡觉去了，大家晚安
<lemonhall> NWMonster: http://www.textfiles.com/100/angela.art
<lemonhall> NWMonster: 晚安。。。改天向你请教这个网站。。。
<lemonhall> NWMonster: 这个美女给力。。。
<NWMonster> lemonhall: 你如果喜欢这口，我记得有一个专门收集的网站
<NWMonster> lemonhall: 我给你找一下
<NWMonster> lemonhall: http://www.asciipr0n.com/pr0n/pinups.html
<NWMonster> lemonhall: 晚安
<Doeoeo> 需要想象力
<vicwjb> 准备删除full kde 换minimal kde
<lemonhall> 不是啊。。需要从纯字符终端看
<lemonhall> weechar谁会用？
<lemonhall> weechat谁会用？
<lemonhall> 果然是晚了。。。没人了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 你不睡？
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 不睡
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 你不睡？
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: WEECHAT不会用啊。。。不知到怎么把那些离开进入的消息BAN掉
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 你最好去看看官方FAQ wiki manual
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 边看边设置，看完了就设置好了，一次性搞定，自己加点comment，以后就懂了
<lemonhall> Evanescence: fbterm。。。。
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 也许要学啊。。。
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 什么东东啊？
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 想在纯字符终端下看到中文啊
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html#filter_irc_join_part_quit
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 上面這個見面有去掉進入和退出信息的設置方法。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: THX，你竟然也没睡。。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我在看刀語。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: fbterm。。是不是把当前用户加入VIDEO组就OK了？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不知道，我沒有用過fbterm
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 忽然想起了。。用SUDO FBTERM。。一切解决。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你確定這樣不會有什麽問題的話隨意。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 當然如果有錯誤信息，你可能更好設置。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 刀语。。貌似是动漫。。没什么错误。。。摸索输入法。。这样可以去纯字符终端下面去了。。。
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 我不用weechat
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa 這裏有可以留言的機器人嗎？
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: no idea
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 哦，打擾了。
<MeaCulpa> 不打扰
<MeaCulpa> 你要留话给谁？
<MeaCulpa> 我会待到早上7点，我也不会推出，可以帮你点名...
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 不了，麻煩您了。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 謝謝。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: freenode有个servicebot
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 用来留言
<happyaron> 似乎叫memoserv
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 嚇死我了……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 就是这个
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 咋了？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你能看見我打字？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你能看見我打 /msg memoserv help
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不能啊
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 我看你一个小时前说要留言么
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 但是这个常常会被接收者忽略，很悲剧
<hymnusalae> 那算了，我不用了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 謝了。
<happyaron> :)
<redmorning> 还有活物吗？
<obvious1006> 额半死不活算么？
<redmorning> PERL里面，[\w.-]+ 表示A-Z, a-z, _, . and -，下划线怎么来的？
<redmorning> 这是web development with perl里面的例子
<Jagdwurst> \w 里包括的..
<redmorning> 我看的资料都只提到代表字母数字，我再去翻翻看
<redmorning> 确实包含了下划线
<MeaCulpa> perl.... 扩展regexp....
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今天下午无聊，在画图玩，看你的pdf软件够不够强大  http://bit.ly/h0YpMT
<obvious1006> 我sudo apt-get update 说事缺少签名怎么弄啊？ 新人求教
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, evince表示毫无压力
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 放大...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 从这条线的头走到尾
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 怎么走
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 放大，左下角走到右下角 ;P
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 那是什么字？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不是字，只是下午无聊，在画线
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 幸福的娃阿
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你不是更性福
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 那是你本事问题
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 泡不到妞
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 要找就该找德国妞啊，为国争光……
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 恩。找阿
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 在ZOB都流了好几天口水了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, zob什么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ZOB每天有许多等校车的美女，16~18岁的，女比男多……
<Jagdwurst> 相当给力
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 很难
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 除非你有钱
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 开辆好车
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那是在礻土会主义里
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 哪有社会注意
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 那是资本主义
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这里的人思想单纯
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你觉的而已
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 好像你很有经验的样子
<MeaCulpa> ??
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 确实如此。你看到这边有多少中国男人娶到了漂亮的德国妹子
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 除非你有钱或者你也年轻。同学啥的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你试过?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 身边有认识的
<Ponna> o.o
<MeaCulpa> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/girl_by_wolf?content=35794
<^k^> ⇪ title: girl_by_wolf GNOME-Look.org
<MeaCulpa> 德国妹子喜欢中国男人么
<MeaCulpa> 貌似伊朗汉子比较受欢迎，英俊，谦逊，还是雅利安
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: +u, 我看好你
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 很少。基本上都是德国男人配中国女人
 * MeaCulpa 自己没slot了，以后让儿子为国争光去
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, http://pop.6park.com/life2/messages/43397.html
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你说是物质问题还是中国男的魅力不行？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 物质问题
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 中国男人有钱了。照样有洋女人追
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 德国妹子看重物质？
<MeaCulpa> 感觉德州妹子还好，一身东西比我老婆实在多了
<MeaCulpa> 在国外的应该都比当地人有钱吧？
<MeaCulpa> 不是有很多富二代么
<MeaCulpa> 光看化妆品和包，我觉得洋妹子开销比我国的那些小多了，可能侧重点不一样
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 富二代的很少找外国人
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 有钱在中国最舒服
<MeaCulpa> http://pop.6park.com/life2/messages/43397.html 这个给力，我的还是负债
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 也是，有钱老外也不把你当爷
<MeaCulpa> 以后叫我儿子去找个洋妹子试试看
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 加油加油
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 没法加油
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 已经是已婚认识了
<gebjgd> 人士了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 哦，和我一样啊，你老婆中国人？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 广东的
<MeaCulpa> 那就靠儿子吧，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 我儿子据我妈说没我帅，但是比我威武
<MeaCulpa> 估计更有市场
<xiamx> 都是不睡觉的？
<MeaCulpa> xiamx: 早呢
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imgur.com/uojUD.jpg
<xiamx> 怎么堆的这么高
<^k^>  06:08
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-01
<GPLfeng> hi
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍠ 
<lemonhall> 恩横....
<lemonhall> fbterm+ucimf....还行....勉强能用
<lemonhall> input method太不给力了
<lemonhall> 122233
<Oicebot> 122234
 * alexander__mic lkdsll
<alexander__mic> kllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<if_else> 各位，gae 非要 python 2.5 版本不可？！
<tenzu> if_else: 似乎是这样，因为我一直2.6以上，从来没成功过
<if_else> tenzu: 擦。谢谢
<dream1986> 在红联上看到雨林木风os4.0下载，正在下载，装了试试
<sofa`> 开拓者出5了。 可以试试
<tenzu> 神马疯的最讨厌了
<tonghuix> 都在上班呢吧
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 這傲嬌的……
<hymnusalae> if_else, http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=3429 等 2.7 的情況吧。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Issue 3429 - googleappengine - Please add Python 2.7 support - Project Hosting on Google Code
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 啥骄傲？
<hymnusalae> tenzu, “神馬瘋的最討厭了”……這口氣……
<xiamx> 各位高人帮我看道物理题吧... 实在没地方问了 http://bit.ly/eZzlKf
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 本来就是最讨厌的
<hymnusalae> xiamx, ……
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 這不算物理吧。
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 先解微分方程。
<xiamx> 趁现在人不多，我先Offtopic下，我在##physics问了10多分钟了
<tenzu> 没明白你要问什么
<xiamx> hymnusalae, 怎么微分，给个过程？
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 你先等一下，一個彈性繩的頻率怎麽會變的？
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 因为拉长了
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 打錯了，是怎麽變的。
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 就是那個頻率公式是什麽來著。
<xiamx> hymnusalae, tenzu, 关于驻波的，如果绳子的拉力增加了dF，其震动频率也会相对改变，df/f = 0.5 dF/F
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 简谐运动的频率（或週期）跟振幅没有关系。 沒有明白你這個是什麽情況……
<tenzu> xiamx: http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/waves/string.html
<tenzu> xiamx: 跟这个有关？
<hymnusalae> xiamx, df/f = 0.5 dF/F 兩邊同時積分得 ln f = 0.5 ln F + C，C為任一常數。
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 再拿個其它什麽公式去解C吧民。
<xiamx_> 我吊线了。。
<hymnusalae> xiamx, df/f = 0.5 dF/F 兩邊同時積分得 ln f = 0.5 ln F + C，C為任一常數。
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 再拿個其它什麽公式去解C吧民。
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 简谐运动的频率（或週期）跟振幅没有关系。 沒有明白你這個是什麽情況……
<hymnusalae> <tenzu> xiamx: http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/waves/string.html
<hymnusalae> <tenzu> xiamx: 跟这个有关？
<tenzu> 似乎得不到那个公式
<xiamx> hymnusalae, 对
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 积分以后哪儿来的ln？
<xiamx> hymnusalae, 是在绳子上的驻波 不是简单运动
<hymnusalae> tenzu, df/f 積分不是 ln f + C 嗎？
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 呃，我看错了
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 嗯。駐波我不知道，那我就先把微分給解了，你看如果有答案的話說下，我也看看學習學習。
<hymnusalae> xiamx, F 就是那個張力吧？
<xiamx> 应该不会用到积分
<xiamx> hymnusalae, 对
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 不用積分那就對那個公式微分也成。一個都不用你這條件怎麽用呀？
<xiamx> hymnusalae, 老师跟的提示是... To obtain the equation, differentiate  v = (T/mu)^(1/2) with respect to t，嗯没错 是要微分的
<tenzu> 靠，我知道怎么来的了
<jyf1987> http://news.163.com/11/0228/20/6U0OJADK00011229.html
<xiamx> tenzu, 说说
<tenzu> xiamx: 在fundamental frequency的情况下
<tenzu> xiamx: f=1/(2*L)*sqrt(T/u)
<tenzu> xiamx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibrating_string
<tenzu> xia
<sjz> 第一次使用这个
<tenzu> xiamx: 也就是fn里面n=1
<xiamx> 嗯
<xiamx> 我正在算，等下
<tenzu> xiamx: f对T求微分，df/dT=1/(4*L*sqrt(u))*1/sqrt(T)
<tenzu> xiamx: 把f=...带入上面的微分式得到：df/dT=f*T/2
<tenzu> xiamx: 挪一下就得到你要的东西了
<xiamx> 原来如此
<xiamx> tenzu, 谢了
<tenzu> xiamx: 不客气
 * happyaron 这里技术含量越来越高了。
 * happyaron 某等学历不行的自惭形秽。
 * tenzu 欢迎讨论结构力学及爆炸载荷相关问题
 * happyaron 抢银行？
<hymnusalae> 積分的也解出來了，不過不如他那個好看。
<sofa`> python 有中文irc么？
<hymnusalae> sofa`, #python-zh 不過這也有高手，可以在這問。
<hymnusalae> sofa`, ...  #python-zh 不存在呀……
<aner``> happyaron, 我得去通知银行工作人员,注意带笔记本埋头计算的客户...:)
<hymnusalae> 上次誰說 #python-zh 的……
<tenzu> 也许cn？
<sofa`> hymnusalae, #python-zh none
<sofa`> tenzu, #python-cn 也没有人
<hymnusalae> 都不存在……
<tenzu> sofa`: 找胸毛男
<hymnusalae> sofa`, 或者找 tuala
<happyaron> aner``: :)
<Evanescence> 怎么下载这个网址上的所有资料啊？
<sofa`> tenzu, 最近看英文，都烦了。
<xiamx> 我也终于从老师给的 dv/dT 算出来了..
<tenzu> sofa`: 我觉得看英文资料才是王道
<tenzu> xiamx: 恭喜
<aner``> Evanescence, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<hymnusalae> aner``, 這是？
<hymnusalae> aner``, 給他這個做什麽？
<Evanescence> aner``: 这是什么啊？
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 這是聊天記錄。
<aner``> hymnusalae, Evanescence  看走眼..
<aner``> hymnusalae, Evanescence 偶的错
<Evanescence> aner``: 额。。。
<sofa`> tenzu, 关键是英文不好，需要在脑子里面翻译成中文在理解。感觉看本书和翻译一本差不多。
<Evanescence> 怎么从http://awesome.naquadah.org/doc/ 这个网址下载全部的链接资料啊？
<roylez> tenzu: 你在干啥？？？？.....
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 我記得 axel 還是 aria2c 好像有這個功能，用 * 去匹配。這個東西要看工具
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 在網上確認一下就試試吧。
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 完全下完可能不太好做到。
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: wget的 -r等选项我还不是很懂，wget应该可以
<tenzu> roylez: 刚才有人问微分推导问题。。。
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 我也是一时蛋疼
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 因为我的假期套餐快到了，倒时候不能上网了，我要配置一个awesome，所以去下载的
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 不好意思，我這沒有 wget 不知道。
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 哦
<xiamx> wget是个很好用的爬虫
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 那aira2是怎么打命令？
<Evanescence> xiamx: 是的
<aner``> Evanescence, hymnusalae :httrack 可以
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 這個，我現在只用 fetch 和 kget，你問我我也不知道。我只知道這些有那功能……
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 哦
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席，给个wget下载这个地址 http://awesome.naquadah.org/doc/ 的命令？一个就好
<Evanescence> roylez: 就是那种下载到全部链接地址，并且可以在本地阅读的那种
<xiamx> 原来 roylez就是主席
<aner``> Evanescence, 试试httrack啊..
<Evanescence> aner``: 没听说过，怎么用？
<quanru> 问下  Back in time 能备份整个系统盘吗?
<tenzu> xiamx: 快跟我喊
 * tenzu 主席万岁万岁万万岁～～～！
<aner``> Evanescence, 安装 ,然后终端直接运行
<Evanescence> tenzu: 你认识主席？
<Evanescence> aner``: 直接httrack 加地址就可以了吗?
<xiamx> 论坛上经常出现 “去IRC问主席”  原来就是这个意思
 * Oicebot 对Evanescence说：你问我？不告诉你。
<Kandu> Evanescence: wget -r -k -p -np -nd 网址    這樣差不多了
<tenzu> Evanescence: 主席是我的精神领袖
<aner``> Evanescence, 不加地址
<aner``> Evanescence, httrack
<Evanescence> Kandu: 谢了，我尝试下
<Evanescence> aner``: 不加地址我知道它在干啥啊？
<aner``> Evanescence, Enter project name: 输入名字
 * xiamx 主席万岁万岁万万岁 +1
 * tenzu 手中紧握主席玉照
<Evanescence> aner``: 这样啊 有点明白了
<aner``> Evanescence, 后面有提示,一步步来
<Evanescence> aner``: 好
<Kandu> Evanescence: 剛剛那個，網址就填  http://awesome.naquadah.org/doc/index.html
<Evanescence> Kandu: 你测试过了？
<lemonhall> Evanescence: fbterm真不错。。。。。
<Kandu> Evanescence: 沒，不過以前下文檔，記得是這樣
<iGoogle> 怀疑疼猪觊觎主席的。。。
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 额，工具真多啊。。。。
<Evanescence> Kandu: ^_^，那就好
<xiamx> 这里有没有谁在写 Banshee 豆瓣电台插件，或者感兴趣的？
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我用过。。。
<aner``> xiamx, 正在听...
<lemonhall> xiamx: 不过后来用了一个叫EXAIL的更好用
 * tenzu 鬼来啦，快跑啊
<lemonhall> xiamx: 但是最好的还是直接用FLASH听。。。最给力
<iGoogle> 死疼猪
 * tenzu 拜神:em70
<Evanescence> Kandu: 那这个地址的应该怎么写 在wget后面？也是加index。html？ https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Main_Page
<happyaron> lemonhall: 建议试试clementine
<xiamx> 我在写插件
<happyaron> tenzu 你用e17吗？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 拜神
<happyaron> roylez: 拜主席
<Kandu> Evanescence: 這個不知道了
<tenzu> happyaron: 现在不用了，以前用过
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我的建议就一个。。。用多线程。。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 在八哥发那帖之前
<happyaron> tenzu: o
<happyaron> tenzu: 为啥他发贴你就放弃了？
<Evanescence> Kandu: 怕
<Evanescence> Kandu: 哦
<lemonhall> xiamx: 起码FORK一个进程。。。不知道插件有这个能力不？或者干脆做一个本地的LIB包，开个服务。。。插件和服务器交互。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 不知道banshee让不让我干。。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 起码FORK一个进程。。。不知道插件有这个能力不？或者干脆做一个本地的LIB包，开个服务。。。插件和一个守护进程交互
<xiamx> lemonhall, 直接异步有什么不好么？
<tenzu> happyaron: 因为当时intel显卡驱动折腾我死机好多次，以为是e17某插件问题
<happyaron> o
<tenzu> happyaron: 我误会它了
<happyaron> tenzu: e17估计离正式发布应该不远了。
<lemonhall> xiamx:EXAILE的豆瓣插件也可以。。但是。。就一个问题，载入的时候会把界面卡死
<happyaron> tenzu: 至少它的基础库efl已经发布稳定版了。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 那就是没实现好异步，实现好了就不会卡死GUI了
<tenzu> happyaron: 早上推上看到了消息
<lemonhall> xiamx: 插件用PY的？
<xiamx> lemonhall, C# mono
<happyaron> :)
<lemonhall> xiamx: 。。。。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 用py的话我就不用这么费力了。。
<happyaron> banshee有前途啊。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 哪里费力了？C#是最简单的了啊
<happyaron> amarok2不给力之后banshee就成主流了。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 有位朋友已经写了 rhythmbox的 豆瓣插件，就是用Python的
<lemonhall> xiamx: 明确告诉你，不好用。。。。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我都试过。。。每一个趁手。。最后还是直接爽
<xiamx> lemonhall, 哪不好用？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 说说，我好避免类似错误
<lemonhall> xiamx: 有时候会有莫名其妙的卡。。。
<xiamx> 哦还有，他的代码是 GPL的，我的代码是MIT的，那我能不能参考下他的概念？ 不用他的源码 （也用不了）
<lemonhall> xiamx: rhythmbox的那个还没有Exaile的好用。Exaile的界面恨好用。。。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 有什么不能用的。。。。PY的代码想办法用C#重写一遍就好了。。。
<Evanescence> Kandu: 那个wget应该加-nd的
<xiamx> lemonhall, 说实话他的代码我看起来觉得很乱
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我建议是违反豆瓣的规则，把下一曲缓存在本地。。。。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 这样还是好多了
<lemonhall> xiamx: 那你看Exaile版本的吧，那个写得清晰
<xiamx> lemonhall, 嗯 确实，刚看了下，比rhythmbox的好多了
<Evanescence> aner``: 我尝试了下httrack果然很傻瓜很好用啊，嘿嘿
<lemonhall> xiamx: 加油，我的豆瓣电台生活就靠你了。。。。我懒得写。。。
<Kandu> Evanescence: 嗯，不然會有很多層目錄
<lemonhall> xiamx: 你写好了之后我参考你的写成VALA的。。。
<aner``> Evanescence, 呵呵,建议直接终端,图形界面有问题...
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我不打算写成插件型的，干脆直接写成系统托盘的
<Evanescence> Kandu: 很多层目录不要紧啊，因为用了-k选项来转化成本地链接了啊
<xiamx> lemonhall, 那你干脆和我一起写vala的..
<xiamx> lemonhall, 我就不写插件了..
<Evanescence> aner``: 我看了选项，应该选哪个呢？我是要本地化一个网址上有关的全部链接
<aner``> Evanescence, 我一般选第4
<Evanescence> aner``: 那个是什么意思？几个选项都不是很明白，能稍微解释下吗？
<llj> morning all
<llj> hi ^k^
<lemonhall> xiamx: 可以啊，可是我真得很懒的
<Evanescence> aner``: 在additional 选项里加-r之外还要加什么才能转化成在本地浏览啊？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 我也是..就这么几天头脑热，要赶紧写完
<aner``> Evanescence, 无须其它,直接跑
<Evanescence> aner``: -r也不加吗？
<Evanescence> aner``: 下载完了我怎么阅读？
<lemonhall> xiamx: 那你速度建立项目去，我给你几个参考的代码，叫BETARADIO。。VALA写得。。GIT/SVN都行。。。。写好计划，争取几天就好
<aner``> Evanescence, 进入你建立的项目的路径,有 index 文件,就这个了!
<Evanescence> aner``: 好，全部了解
<xiamx> lemonhall, 那我去github建了
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我有空了去看看VALA的网络库，怎么实现断点续传这类的东西。。。或者直接调用其他库下载。。下载这里VALA我是真没谱。。。C#我很有普
<aner``> Evanescence, 我没详细去研究过,你再探索一二..呵呵
<roylez> Evanescence: 我从来不干下别人整站的事情，你自己搜
<Evanescence> aner``: 恩
<xiamx> lemonhall, 我也不怎么会vala，就也就跟C#差不多吧
<llj> ^k^机器人罢工了吗
<aner``> roylez, 主席的网速肯定很好
<Evanescence> roylez: :-)，主席就是用geek精神啊，好孩子，我有个理由就是我快要断网了，嘿嘿
<aner``> roylez, : )
<lemonhall> xiamx: 基本一样，就是不太会才有用的意义，总用C#没劲啊，再说它也支持委托，事件。。挺好用的
<lifeng> roylez为什么人称主席？
<Evanescence> aner``: 我看到httrack在mirring，但是我在那个目录下完全找不到任何文件。。。
<hymnusalae> 肩膀疼死了……
<aner``> Evanescence, ...
<aner``> Evanescence, 停止.再来一次,然后一路默认,
<Evanescence> aner``: 我看了最后那行，确定-O选项输出的目录，但就是没有任何文件，是不是temp暂时在某个地方啊？
 * Oicebot 对Evanescence说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 交换一下EMAIL吧。。这两天挂着GTALK搞好了。。。明天我没时间，周六周日预订写完
<xiamx> lemonhall, https://github.com/xiamx/BetaRadio
<Evanescence> Oicebot: ？？
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我擦。。。你怎么也叫BETARADIO啊，人家那是个台湾人的项目。。。干掉！
<xiamx> lemonhall, 我以为你让我起这个。。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我建议你去参考一下，咱俩都是新手嘛。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 那你起个名字
<lemonhall> xiamx: 来，我的GTALK。。。lemonhall@gmail.com，你赢了，你真懒。。。
<OT_iux> @@.
<xiamx> 我的gtalk 在私聊里发给你了
<Evanescence> aner``: 我知道为什么没有了，因为url后面我没有加index。html， 额，为什么一定要加这个啊？
<hymnusalae> 中國的著作權法有沒有一個好的衍生作品的定義呀？
<tenzu> 姐控。。。
<Lavande> 疼疼早
<tenzu> Lavande: 早，都该吃晚饭了
<NoIE> http://tech.163.com/digi/11/0228/16/6U09GS9A00162OUT.html
<Lavande> tenzu: 哈哈，刚刚起床，刚刚买了早饭+午饭回来
<NoIE> 漫画一则：当系统有更新可用时
<lemonhall> NoIE: 其实我也一样讨厌LINUX的更新。。比WIN来得多。。好多更新。。。两个星期不开机，东西及多
<NoIE> lerosua: 我比较喜欢。
<OT_iux> 我患有 Ubuntu发行版升级恐惧症
<lemonhall> OT_iux: ME TOO。。。。
<OT_iux> 9.10升10.04的时候悲剧了一次
<OT_iux> 10.04升10.10也悲剧了……
<Lavande> 汗。。。
 * Kandu 患有 ubuntu 恐懼症
<OT_iux> 眼看11.04又要出了
<OT_iux> 我估计等11.10会不会好一点呢
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 呵呵 都是因为把系统放一个区里
<aner``> OT_iux, 等偶这段时间忙完,再来折腾跳槽ARCH
<Lavande> 我从8.04升级到10.04很顺利，然后升级到10.10弄出一堆小问题，还好问题不大
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 额……？
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 我也一样 哈
<jyf1987> 不过最近学乖了 四个分区 2个系统区 一个/home 一个/data
<lemonhall> Lavande: 可以跳着升级的嘛？
<jyf1987> 再重装无所谓了
<hymnusalae> 法新社現在智商已經這麽低了嗎？求真偽 http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/5971a5441e2eabd1b3b7dc7f.jpg
<Lavande> lemonhall: LTS可以跳着升的吧。。我记不清楚了呃，印象中是的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, /data？你數據還專門給，不放在 /home 裏？
<NoIE> 恶搞？我去看看原文。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 当然 比如音乐 电影 书籍 代码 这些东西没必要放home里
<OT_iux> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82801  我这样算一个分区么……
<OT_iux> 额 /data ?没试过……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哦，想想看我是放在移動硬盤裏，不過挂載是挂在 /media ，其實差不多。
<OT_iux> 我 / 、 /tmp、 SWAP 、 /home
<jyf1987> 以前我是用win的e盘来做/data的角色的 这些电影 音乐根本就是系统无关的
<NoIE> 我 / 、 SWAP 、 /home
<jyf1987> 不过我那个小本上没有win32 所以就无所谓了
<OT_iux> 我的台式机也没win32
<jyf1987> 好吧 我没有台式机
<jyf1987> 那你搞网银怎么办？
<OT_iux> 支付宝支持Linux……
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 找不到耶。。。
<OT_iux> 付款到支付宝用卡通就好了……
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 我知道 但是卡通要出门去冲钱麻烦
<OT_iux> 其他的，可以用手机点点一下就好了
<jyf1987> 我买机票都用支付宝 for linux了
<OT_iux> 不用出门冲钱……
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 這明顯是改的好吧……
<OT_iux> 用手机
<jyf1987> 不过有信用卡 也无所谓
<OT_iux> 支付宝 for linux +1
<jyf1987> 我是用个烂机器跑win32的 呵呵
<jyf1987> 别人都是老机器给linux用 我反过来
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 你還真信？這要寫英文給老外看還能唬唬，這寫中文的給華人看的，怎麽可能……
<dororo> 用虚拟机
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 听说，以前bbc出过类似的事儿，我不怎么信任国内的媒体，国外的比较信任，但不是全信。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 这个有可能不是法新社的图呢 你查过来源了？？
<NoIE> jyf1987: 查了一下，在比较正规的网站上没有查到。
<Lavande> 有可能，我记得那个图之前在凤凰网上看到过。。
<Lavande> 记不清楚了……就是觉得很恶搞。。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 那不就是了 这是朝廷在预先点火 先放点假图 然后说法国人一贯造假 让大家不要相信
<jyf1987> 贵国如此工于计谋， 大家又不是不知道
<NoIE> 有人用 jimdo 吗？感觉比博客大巴还要慢。
<hymnusalae> 總之那圖從任何角度都是假的，不能表達任何信息，只當笑料看就好。
<NoIE> jyf1987: 您哪国护照？
<jyf1987> NoIE: 贵国阿
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 就是中國呀。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 什么东西都很贵 曰 贵国
<NoIE> jyf1987: 这谁听得懂？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 這他之前在這解釋過的。
<jyf1987> 这说明你很有钱 不觉得什么东西都贵
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 所以聽過的都知道什麽意思。
<jyf1987> 不能跟我等产生共鸣阿
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 就你就行了，不用等……
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 什么行了？
<jyf1987> 除了贵国还有啥称呼来着 忘记了
<hymnusalae> 我不追求共鳴……
<NoIE> jyf1987: 个人认为，中国的物价并不贵，只是中国的税收太高、社会福利太低，显得物价太贵。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 還是貴……
<jyf1987> NoIE: 我管你什么原因 我只看表象 就是贵
<lemonhall> 恩。。。。。
<lemonhall> 我决定入手一个KVM。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, KVM？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 那個虛擬機？
<jyf1987> 不是 是切换器
<jyf1987> 也叫kv,
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 你想复杂了。。一个硬件设备。。虚拟机需要说入手啊。。。
<jyf1987> kvm
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我還正想問那個東西怎麽入手呢。
<jyf1987> 两个主机 一个屏幕
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 原來不是。
<jyf1987> 我上个公司就是如此
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 方便的很。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, ……算了，我不說了。我敗了。
<lemonhall> 为什么师太的武功一般要比方丈或者道长的差...
<lemonhall> RE:师太每个月都比方丈少练几天，久而久之，就差了...
<lemonhall> O_o
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 虚拟化你用KVM？我前一段学了XEN。。
<wiiw>  /sb end
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我不用虛擬機，哦不對，我用 vmware ……
<wiiw> irssi 的命令 /sb end 是滚到最后一行
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 恩。。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 我昨天晚上试了一下FBTERM，真好用，可惜输入法没法弄。。有个什么权限。。我看不懂。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, http://code.google.com/p/ucimf/wiki/FAQ
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 这个。。这个问题我不太懂。。。SETCAP怎么就没这个命令啊？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我不用fbterm，所以你問我我也不知道。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 好吧，我输了
<lemonhall> 这里有人用过FBTERM的么？
<MeaCulpa> 支付宝支持有鸟用，银行不支持
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa, 我记得支付宝有退出一个银行通什么的啊
<MeaCulpa> 只是给支付宝多赚利息而已
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 他们说卡通
<MeaCulpa> 你要在windows里转账给支付宝
<MeaCulpa> yinha
<MeaCulpa> 银行才是问题
<dororo> 这个聊天室是不是有审核的？有些话似乎不见了
 * Oicebot 对dororo说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<hymnusalae> dororo, ……
<iGoogle> openfetion发现也完蛋了。都是流氓闭源软件害的
<hymnusalae> dororo, 你想哪去了……
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 流氓閉源軟件？
<dororo> 是不是私聊的看不到
 * Oicebot 对dororo说：不是吧。
<MeaCulpa> 不是毕源
<MeaCulpa> 是认证
<hymnusalae> Oicebot, 在這裝什麽呢。
<MeaCulpa> usbkey，证书
<MeaCulpa> 那些为windows设计的认证手段
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa, 你就虚拟机将就一下不就好了
<MeaCulpa> 软硬混淆的弱质解决方案，usbkey
<dororo> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/03/01/%23ubuntu-cn.html 有我看不到的话
<MeaCulpa> 美国欧洲啥技术手段都没，网络诈骗还是没我们多
<MeaCulpa> 还是执法的问题
<iGoogle> 不能执法多了。没地方关的。 MeaCulpa
<hymnusalae> dororo, 那是還沒有更新吧……總之不會有什麽審查什麽東西的。
<NoIE> 我收到了一封邮件：Tell Sony to stop harassing hackers，我该怎么办？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 轉發給 Sony
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 好的。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 話說你在什麽論壇上注冊以至于收到這個郵件了嗎？
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 不过，我对事情的来龙去脉还不是很了解。
<dororo> hymnusalae: 是我看错了
<iGoogle> NoIE: ...
<iGoogle> 傻了才帮别人转发
<iGoogle> 搞邮件串联啊
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 什麽意思？
<iGoogle> 通常就是针对什么的串联邮件啊。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 我在網上沒有搜到操作。這東西大概什麽樣子。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 就是把自己郵箱也加上放在後面嗎？
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 你给说有人写信，要求 roylez 下台。懂了不。要所有人都转发。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 哦，明白了。
<wiiw> 有没有GNU的手机?
<wiiw> 包括硬件
<iGoogle> 系统硬件有开源的。手机就没有。
<lemonhall> wiiw,  有
<iGoogle> 你自己作的手机？ lemonhall
<lemonhall> iGoogle, 硬件软件都是开源的手机。。他问得是这个意思吧。。有的
<iGoogle> 是啊。举例下，啥手机
<dororo> 开源的硬件售后好吗？
<ofan> 没售后
<lemonhall> iGoogle, 不知道名字。。。我在VALA的开发网站上看到的。。。等一下我找找。。。都是些怪设备
<ofan> NO WARRANTY
<wiiw> CPU可以用ARM
<wiiw> ofan: 售后可以OEM的
<wiiw> ofan: 我用过4个手机,没有一个需要售后支持的.哪里会遇到质量问题呀
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 我用过俩
<iGoogle> ofan: 你不认是jc了？
<iGoogle> jc可不可能只用过2
<ofan> iGoogle: 为什么.. jc就要用过很多手机？
<iGoogle> 那当然。换手机和吃饭差不多。公仆嘛
<ofan> 额  瞎扯
<ofan> 第一个手机还被偷了
<iGoogle> 你这假透了。或者没入门啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 来长沙?
<lemonhall> 啊，扎到了。。但是貌似不是这个
<lemonhall> http://www.freesmartphone.org/
<debianer> 谁来长沙？
<cfy> MaskRay: edison0354: 厄.终于过四级了.....
<debianer> cfy: 你过了几次？
<ofan> cfy: 可以查成绩了？
<cfy> debianer: 第二次过了
<cfy> ofan: 嗯
<edison0354> cfy:恭喜……
<cfy> ofan: http://cet.99sushe.com/
<ofan> cfy: 6级什么时候查
<debianer> cfy: 你只要把大学英语课本上的课文都背了，就可以过四级
<MaskRay> cfy: 恭喜
<cfy> edison0354: 哈哈
<cfy> ofan: 可能也可以了.
<cfy> MaskRay: thx
<debianer> cfy: 6级就要背单词了
<cfy> debianer: 哦...懂了.
<edison0354> debianer: 不用背也能过的
<debianer> edison0354: 我是没做什么试题，就背课文过了的
<edison0354> debianer: 我当时是直接裸考过的……
<iGoogle> cfy: 你来玩？
<debianer> edison0354: 厉害阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥时侯呢?最近忙着考试.你请我肯定来阿....不过貌似有点远....
<debianer> cfy: 长沙到处可以泡妞，很方便哦
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> debianer: ..
<cfy> debianer: 哦....你也是长沙?
<debianer> cfy: 呵呵
<cfy> 原来崽崽有地利阿...
<ofan> cfy: 6级多少分算过？
<iGoogle> 别乱说
<cfy> ofan: 不知道...
<edison0354> ofan: 420+左右吧
<hymnusalae> ofan, 421
<ofan> 奥 过了
<cfy> ofan: 恭喜XD
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我一位同學很華麗的420分沒有過。
<debianer> 我们那时候是60分过
<hymnusalae> 當時都笑爬下了。
<ofan> cfy: :D
<ofan> hymnusalae: 这个太杯具了
 * edison0354 疼疼不知道过了没……
<hymnusalae> ofan, 嗯。還有一位是第一次考421，想著能考高一些，再考成420的。。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 當時都笑死了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 腾腾不是留过学的?
<iGoogle> 满分多少啊。 hymnusalae
<ofan> 700多？
<edison0354> cfy: 额，我怎么记得他说他没过6级
<iGoogle> tenzu 会马来英语
<hv54> 英语天书
<iGoogle> ofan: 还不是整数？
<cfy> edison0354: 不知道...
<edison0354> tenzu: ～～～
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.那是 主席?
<edison0354> cfy: 忘了
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 720我記得。
<iGoogle> royle 是袋鼠英语
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 哦。。
<edison0354> cfy: 我不知道我准考证多少……
<cfy> iGoogle: 四级(*  425 (/ 1 0.6))708.3333333333334
<cfy> edison0354: 厄....
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 不對，710
<iGoogle> @
<iGoogle> 咋都乱的哦。
<ofan> 同学裸考600+...
 * iGoogle 重来不把考试当回事的
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我六級也就 504，四級我記得我是580 吧？都是祼的……感覺都不當回事。
 * cfy ee从来都过么......
<cfy> hymnusalae: nb......
<jyf1987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i82802  看看
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這還NB？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 额  他是学法语的..
<jyf1987> ee就讲点土话
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是阿....我觉得nb了...
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那很強。
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你好高……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 580這年頭都高了嗎？
 * edison0354 我果然越考越低了……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你怎么学英语的?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 说点经验....乘我notebook没电以前.....
<hymnusalae> cfy, 閉眼學呀……
<cfy> hymnusalae: - -!
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<ofan> 做题就行
<hymnusalae> cfy, 凡是老師讓做的我都不做。我是這麽學的。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ....
<cfy> hymnusalae: 靠
<hymnusalae> cfy, 什麽背書做題什麽的都沒有怎麽搞過。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: …………………………………………………………
<hymnusalae> cfy, 都是看文章什麽的。
<cfy> hymnusalae: .....................................................
<hymnusalae> 打點也沒有用哦。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这个不错.
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看英文
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<ofan> 过几天得考雅思..
<cfy> ofan: 哇.....
<lainme> 不同人有不同方法的
<ofan> 第二次唉 谢特
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你专8过了么....
<lainme> 都可以学好
<edison0354> ofan: 牛！
<ofan> edison0354: 牛毛
<ofan> 就给雅思捐钱的..
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我又不是英語專業的，我專8考什麽考。
<tenzu> cet专场？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 体现你的nb阿......
<edison0354> ofan: 我们这种还是挣扎在六级上低
<edison0354> ofan: s/低/的
<cfy> tenzu: 疼疼
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我要體現nb我也去考GRE什麽的……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦....
<tenzu> cfy: 干神马？
 * jyf1987 四级都没过的飘过
<hymnusalae> cfy, 話說考試都能體現NB了，這是什麽世道了。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: gmat才叫NB
<cfy> tenzu: 留学生?
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 清白世界
<cfy> hymnusalae: 把taocp过了
<tenzu> cfy: 我是
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这就全世界nb了吧.我想
<cfy> tenzu: 哦.
<hymnusalae> tenzu, GMat比GRE簡單好吧……
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 常識……
<jyf1987> tenzu: http://www.guokr.com/post/9443/  看下
<ofan> edison0354: 雅思又没有及格线..
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 我觉得更难
<edison0354> ofan: 汗
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 當然，我是說GRE筆考版。
<ofan> 第一次挂的很惨
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 機考版和250一樣，前三題打對怎麽都是1300……
<ofan> 有人考过gre?
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……
<tenzu> jyf1987: 听说3 months after pragnancy就ok啊，注意幅度
<ofan> hymnusalae: 交多少钱..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 交1460
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 反正我没考过
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我交過5次了吧我記得……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 哦 一个价.. 太贵了
<ofan> hymnusalae: 我靠...
<ofan> hymnusalae: 考神.
<hymnusalae> ofan, 當時都想死。因為沒有學生証被趕出去一次。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 1460就沒有了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: nnnd 这些钱够把多少妹的..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我當時就想殺了那些個搶錢的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 购买iphone了都
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 够
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有辦法，不會考 GRE 這種考試。到最後也沒有上1300。受不了不考了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 1280 + 4.5
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不懂
<tenzu> iphone还不够
<ofan> hymnusalae: 考gre对年龄没限制？  是不是小学生都可以考？
 * Oicebot 对ofan说：根据以往经验判断，不是。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 5場總夠了吧。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 嗯，沒有限制。
<ofan> Oicebot: 这又哪来的bot...
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 那够了
<hymnusalae> Oicebot, 你閉嘴吧。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 考上了  学校会录取你？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 不是。
<tenzu> 考不上肯定没学校录取
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那是 OT_iux 的。
<OT_iux> @@？
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> ofan: 可是我觉得机器人说的是对的……
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 這不扯嗎？小學生當然可以考……
<ofan> tenzu: 额 我说分数够了.. 学校也会录取年龄很小或很大的？
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 就是白給錢就是了。
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 喔……
<hymnusalae> ofan, 很大或者很小會有多一些考慮，比如這個人思想有沒有問題，但是其它指標達標就會錄。
<tenzu> ofan: 至少得成年吧，还得能生活自理
<hymnusalae> ofan, 錄取不是只看GRE的。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 你讓少年班的情何心堪……
<ofan> tenzu: 哦..
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 少年班都是练废了的
<ofan> 比如有灰常nb的 高中就考了GRE，有可能被录取？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那被錄本科……
<hymnusalae> ofan, 不會錄研究生的。
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你结婚了没
<ofan> hymnusalae: 为啥
<hymnusalae> ofan, 研究生一定要求要有學士學位。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 奥
<tenzu> ofan: GRE是研究生英语啊，哥，没有学士学位不能申请的
<tenzu> jyf1987: 结婚了，你想说啥？
<jyf1987> 那我有学士学位 可以社会考研究生了？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 想问你啥时候生 额
<tenzu> jyf1987: 可以啊
<tenzu> jyf1987: 还没开始造呢，娱乐阶段
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 有申請本科的考 GRE 的。你看GRE上面都有填Undergraduate institution 的就知道了。
<jyf1987> tenzu: 从你相貌推断 小崽子应该会很萌
<jyf1987> tenzu: 前提是你老婆也还过得去
<tenzu> hymnusalae: GRE成绩可以那么用而已，但是为了申请个本科不至于去考GRE吧
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 那，神人的想法是我們能理解的？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我就那一张萌的照片
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 南京第二牛的那個高中叫什麽的，我不記得了，有一位就是。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 没准儿神之子已经开始备考了
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 英语那么高分有毛用，没有专业知识当北京还不是练废了
<jyf1987> tenzu: 那一张就很不错了 等你的崽子出来 要多拍几张看啊可能
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 是呀。問題人家是英語也牛背景也好，高中就有專利和研究經歷，你怎麽說？
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 這個世界上的神人是不可理解的。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 姜子牙80岁才开始 急什么
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哎，是呀……都和老薑比，心裏很爽。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 关键就看你能否坚持到那时候了 姜子牙可是好老才娶妻的
<jyf1987> 所以之前了无牵挂
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 這個沒有什麽。
<jyf1987> 一般人结婚生子 以后接着就烦恼跟着来了 哪里有功夫学姜子牙
<Evanescence> 在xchat里怎么发送文件啊？
<OT_iux> 右键点名字选发送文件？
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 试试
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 果然啊
<OT_iux> 我的路由，似乎讨厌DCC
<OT_iux> 所以我没法接DCC
<jyf1987> 国内什么学校的历史比较强大的？
<OT_iux> @@ 最早也只是在洋务运动后才出现的
<OT_iux> 没有什么几百年的学校
<debianer> 有阿，湖南大学就是千年学府，前身是岳麓书院，也是古代的高等学府了
<debianer> 外国的学校很多也是宗教学校改的
<debianer> 世界上历史最长的大学是湖南大学，始建于公元976年
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 世萌，IS后宫团来势胸胸
<tenzu> 湖南大学中断了也快千年了吧。。。
<debianer> tenzu: 岳麓书院一直办下来的，到最近改制为湖南大学
<tenzu> debianer: 我随口一说
<debianer> 曾国藩、左宗棠这些都是清末岳麓书院毕业的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……哎……
<tenzu> 跟当代教育没有关系，而且那时候的书院肯定没有理工科专业
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 那，當年宗教學院也沒有理工科，學的都是拉丁語什麽神學之類的。
<debianer> 清末岳麓书院改制为省城大学堂，后来改制时务学堂，梁启超还在里面教学，再后来是湖南高专，再是湖南工专，再是湖南大学
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 976年，就算西方科學也沒有成系統吧。
<OT_iux> 。
<OT_iux> 看你这么说还挺靠谱的 debianer
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://bilibili.us/video/av64404/index_3.html
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 看一下第一个是啥？
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 所以啊，追溯一所高校的历史跟考生的专业选择没有必然联系
<debianer> OT_iux: 不信可以查看湖南大学历史沿革，只可惜，湖大现在不怎么有名气
<tenzu> 而且即使学校里出了个名人，也不代表学校就NB了。考察研究成果质量才是王道
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 4月好多坑爹作……
<debianer> 如果湖南大学也像清华北大这样有名气，他的校史就会被人刮目相看
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 肯普法在就好。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不知道第一個是什麽。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我想看蓝色驱魔师
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 冲着声优去的……
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 西方神学院有许多做实验学科的吧
<jyf1987> debianer: 时间这么长还做得这样子 不是更丢脸么 额
<debianer> 中国古代文化对社会学的研究，绝对不低于外国神学院对理工的研究
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 那已經是什麽時候了……
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你是吐槽帝啊
<jyf1987> tenzu: lol
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 13-14世纪都这样阿
<jyf1987> tenzu: 这就是哥为何要学历史的缘故
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 再說吧，我不了解。
<jyf1987> 祖宗越牛逼 子孙越丢脸
<jyf1987> 因为既然祖宗那么牛逼 给你遗留这么多好的条件 你居然还落后了 不是能证明点什么么 呵呵
<debianer> jyf1987: 湖南大学1937年就是国立湖南大学，解放后第一任校长是共产党创始人之一李达，后来，李达把湖南大学的好专业比如法学、水利、银行学等等理工科都整体搬迁到武汉大学了，他自己也去武汉大学当校长了，湖南大学仅仅剩下土木工程专业，那时候全国高校院系改革，很多都专业化了，只保留一个专业，湖南大学那时候就是中南土木å
<wiiw> 赚得钱越多,越不厚道.无奸不商
<debianer> jyf1987: 但湖南大学的确是千年没有断过香火
<wiiw> 80%的商人赚钱,都这样
<jyf1987> 李达可是被排挤的呢
<jyf1987> 如果想拿创始人说事 lol 周佛海 陈公博
<debianer> 2000年的时候，湖南医科大学合并，也没合并到湖大来，否则，湖大现在也不是这个样子了
<debianer> 不过，湖南师大也是湖大的教育学院分离出去的，建国处分离出去的
 * jyf1987 越说越丢人了 hoho
<debianer> 千年学府 湖南大学  可惜湖大不咋地，但人家历史的确很长了
<jyf1987> 总之很丢人
<jyf1987> 丢人x1000
<debianer> 中国大学没有不丢人的
<hymnusalae> debianer, 哪國大學都有丟人的。
<debianer> GCD把中国的高校折腾成这些样子的
<debianer> 校长都是政府安排的，教育部安排的，都是人事调动
<jyf1987> 都丢人 不过有的只是丢人x1
<jyf1987> 哈哈 社科院的历史研究部网站搞笑
<debianer> 我硕士导师就是个高中毕业生，后来教技校，再后来那个技校合并到大学里，他就成了副教授了，再后来成为研究员就带研究生了
<jyf1987> 下载资源什么数据都没有 全都是空的
<hymnusalae> debianer, 這他要是有本事，就算是高中生也可以帶人呀。
<donglongchao> debianer: - -!!
<jyf1987> 华罗庚不就是
<debianer> hymnusalae: 没啥本事，我写论文，他纯粹就是找了本书，让我照那本书抄了点东西下来
<jyf1987> 没本事 博士后了也废柴 当柴烧还废火呢
<hymnusalae> debianer, 這算什麽。
<hymnusalae> debianer, 我一同學畢業，自己完成了一項課題，寫了論文，寫了大概2000字。交給老師。老師說“你這不行呀，字太少，去拿回去抄去，給你幾個網站。”
<debianer> 我导师纯粹是混！从高中生混到了研究员而已，还当副院长呢，人家会跑关系。拉关系倒是可以当我导师
<hymnusalae> debianer, 然後一個標准抄襲論文出來後，終于給通過了，抄了5000字……
<hymnusalae> debianer, 那就學著些拉關系吧。哈哈哈。
<debianer> 也不是副院长，就是个院党委副书记，和副院长一样的级别
<jyf1987> 懂得抄谁的也是本事
<jyf1987> 怎么不来抄我的呢
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我突然觉得鸭梨很大
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额 你说学术压力？
<debianer> 天下文章一大抄，看你会抄不会抄！！！！！！！！
<jyf1987> 恩 现在你明白了吧
<jyf1987> 他是高手呢
<jyf1987> tenzu: 是生孩子压力大？ 要不要帮忙？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 生娃的事不用你帮忙
<jyf1987> tenzu: 应该的 我就边上指导 决不动手
<debianer> tenzu: 我擅长生双胞胎，尤其擅长生龙凤胎，你要我帮忙不？
<jyf1987> debianer: 这都可以定制阿
<jyf1987> 对了 有天我在地铁上看到五胞胎 额
<iGoogle> 额。你们居然敢这么欺负 tenzu
<debianer> jyf1987: 我是自然剩余
<debianer> jyf1987: 自然生育
<jyf1987> 一开始以为是双胞胎 后来以为是三胞胎 最后才知道是五胞胎
<iGoogle> 2死家伙
<jyf1987> debianer: 给我定制个 龙凤胎 女的要单眼皮 瓜子脸的吧 我这就去找老婆去
<debianer> 其实娃娃多耗时很好的
<debianer> jyf1987: 你找的老婆得性感点才行，不然我可能给不上力
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 要定制不？ 你崽崽有啥不满意的跟我们说 帮你再定制一个
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神，您来了
<jyf1987> debianer: 没问题
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你老婆都没。知道啥哦。
<iGoogle> 都是yy
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 这有啥 没吃过猪肉 还没见过猪跑？
<iGoogle> 看了没用啊。你没感受过啊。 lol
<jyf1987> 我是正经开店 执行人是 debianer
<iGoogle> 还敢欺负 tenzu
<jyf1987> 我有没有老婆没关系 只要他有就行
<jyf1987> 你只要把钱交给我 老婆交给 debianer 这样就可以了
<iGoogle> tenzu 都知道马来妹。你就知道北京妹
<jyf1987> 瞎扯 我妹不在北京
<debianer> 我每周只工作一次哦
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你们这帮人 一天到晚跟ee瞎说
<debianer> jyf1987: 老板，我每周只工作一次，不然也吃不消
<jyf1987> debianer: 这个我自然晓得 顾客也要上班的阿 只能周末来了
<tenzu> debianer: 你工作的时候我能围观么？
<debianer> 周末好阿，不耽误别的工作
<jyf1987> debianer: 不过虽然只有一次 量一定要足阿
<debianer> tenzu: 网上有我的片
<jyf1987> 加量不加价？
<jyf1987> debianer: 地址看看
<debianer> jyf1987: 最好看正版的吧
<debianer> 买正版看
<jyf1987> 腾腾是很萌的 很不错
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 開什麽店？
<debianer> 4s店
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 恩
<hymnusalae> 4s店……
<debianer> 好了，别说这些了，免得网警以为咱们这个频道是专门干些的
<debianer> 聊下python吧
<ofan> debianer: 聊啥
<hymnusalae> ofan, 八成是江恩圖……
<ofan> hymnusalae: ..
<debianer> hymnusalae: 江恩四方图已经做的很完美了，你能帮忙做江恩六方图吗
<ofan> urxvt好慢
<jyf1987> 我刚想说来着
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……
<jyf1987> 江恩
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 大家都想到那個了。
<ofan> 真像把它踹了
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 他就是念叨这个
<jyf1987> 话说始作甬者是我
<jyf1987> 正所谓 始作甬者，其无后乎
<ofan> 文言帝..
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你寫的四方圖？
<xk123> 大家好呀。我又来了
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那倒不是 是我给他出主意让他在这里拉苦力给他写代码的
<jyf1987> 我该阿
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 去，給他寫去吧。
<ofan> 错误：无法从 mirrors.163.com 获取文件   163挂了？
<jyf1987> 额 不想
<jyf1987> ofan: 有可能在更新
<ofan> 好了..
<jyf1987> 我经常半夜碰到sohu的源连不上
<ofan> sohu不好
<jyf1987> p
<jyf1987> 163有iso下么
<xk123> 。。
<ofan> 谁整天下iso
<debianer> jyf1987: 江恩六方图能搞个东西做出来吗？
<xk123> 有的 163
<ofan> 下iso再到sohu下不就是
<jyf1987> debianer: 应该能吧
<debianer> 江恩四方图谁来做个开源做图工具，就是这个样子？http://www.dictall.com/picture/bkimg/ch_90/90_1_98_0.jpg
<debianer> jyf1987: 这个样子 http://www.dictall.com/picture/bkimg/ch_90/90_1_98_0.jpg
<lemonhall> O,MY GOD..用友是我见过的操作最糟糕的软件。。但是神奇的地方是。。。它真的很强大
<ofan> debianer: 这个有什么用
<debianer> ofan: 分析股票的
<ofan> debianer: 给钱么？
<debianer> ofan: 江恩理论都是用来分析股票的
<ofan> debianer: 你学这个？
<jyf1987> debianer: 可以吧 只要是矢量图都搞得出来
<debianer> ofan: 暂时没钱，做开源工具，你还问我要钱
<ofan> 怎么看着像八卦图
<jyf1987> debianer: 没钱是忽悠不住人的
<debianer> jyf1987: 是阿，搞个能做矢量图的江恩六方工具出来吧
<lemonhall> 问题你这是商业工具啊大哥。。。
<debianer> lemonhall: 开源的阿，给大家用，又不是我一个人用
<debianer> 怎么个用法一般人我还不告诉他呢
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<debianer> 没问你们要培训费
<ofan> debianer: 他这个六边形做的好憋屈
<lemonhall> 咋觉得像蚁力神广告。。。
<ofan> 没封口的..
<jyf1987> debianer: 矢量图跟py没啥关系
<debianer> jyf1987: 没啥关系，你能搞个矢量图工具出来就行
<debianer> jyf1987: 要能控制江恩六方的层数，起点，和步长
<ofan> debianer: 做svg的很多
<lemonhall> 用得着么。。你要啥么？画六边形？
<debianer> 最好用python的吧，那个江恩四方也是python的
<jyf1987> debianer: 做矢量图的工具不是许多么 ubuntu以前自带的那个ink什么的不就是
<debianer> 今后还有个轮中轮要你们帮忙
<lemonhall> 用SVG很好。。。
<lemonhall> 还有四方图？
<debianer> jyf1987: 我知道，关键是要能快速画出江恩六方的矢量图，然后再用inkscape进行分析
<debianer> lemonhall: 有
<ofan> debianer: 你自己学学就能做
<lemonhall> 好神奇的江恩家族啊。。。。。。。
<jyf1987> debianer: 六角形的应该没问题
<debianer> lemonhall: 这是我上次在这里抓免费劳动力做的开源项目  http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<lemonhall> 江恩（William D.Gann,1878-1955),是美国证券，期货业最著名的投资家
<debianer> ofan: 我学了，做不了
<lemonhall> 我以为是个。。。中国人。。。
<lemonhall> = =
<ofan> 还以为是华人
<lemonhall> 华人+1
<palomino|working> Gann........为何没直接翻译成"干"
<debianer> lemonhall: 别以为江恩是我就好了
<ofan> 其这么个土名字
<debianer> palomino|working: 甘
<jyf1987> 翻译成 甘比较好吧
<jyf1987> 大陆翻译和对岸翻译好像是不同流派的
<jyf1987> 有一派追求信达雅
<debianer> 好了，大家不要谈什么翻译了，帮忙做个江恩六方图出来吧，顺便把江恩轮中轮一起做了，我给图例大家看
<lemonhall> 恩哼。。。。不太懂期货，你加油吧。。。应该不是很难的东西啊
<ofan> debianer: 这样感觉是给别人干活
<xk123> 干活的
<debianer> ofan: 不是给别人，你是给自己干活，为开源社区奉献智慧，知道吗？
<ofan> debianer: 那也要自愿
<debianer> 你们怎么能都为钱着想呢？都应该自愿奉献才对阿
<lemonhall> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/03/01/0232215
<debianer> 都没学政治课吗？开源就是信息领域的共产主义，大家加油阿
<lemonhall> 看这个。。。FLASH貌似在垂死挣扎啊。。。
<ofan> 开源不是共产主义..
<debianer> 这是江恩轮中轮，每环24格，http://www.gann360.com/help/hlpgif/clc.gif
<roylez> lemonhall: 你玩过hammerfest就知道flash的日子还长着呢
<debianer> 江恩六方和江恩轮中轮大家都知道是啥玩意了，帮忙做一下，好吗？
<lemonhall> roylez, 我。。。是因为加入一个NODE.JS群。。所以。。。对HTML5更看好啊
<lifeng> ubuntu-cn这两天变得郑智化了
<debianer> 江恩六方和轮中轮都要求：可以自定义起点数值，自定义层数，自定义步长
<lemonhall> roylez, 不过你说得那个是什么？
<debianer> lifeng: 你要离婚？
<lemonhall> lifeng, 恩+1
<debianer> 都干活吧，不要浪费时间闲聊
<lifeng> debianer: 摸不着头脑中
<roylez> lemonhall: hfest.net
<jyf1987> 哪个要离婚？为什么离婚？什么时候离婚？如何离婚？离婚以后找谁？
<debianer> jyf1987: lifeng我们这里听起来就是离婚
<lemonhall> roylez, 过几天我给你看一个HTML5写得街机游戏。。看完之后你会觉得。。。很神奇。。。。
<jyf1987> 额
<lemonhall> roylez, 神奇到。。。觉得FLASH还真没必要继续存活下去了
<lemonhall> roylez, 我搜搜。。需要用IE9。。。
<jyf1987>  lemonhall 没有必要 因为有人用js实现了个flash player
<debianer> 清风不识字里面，清风就是清昏
<lemonhall> roylez, jyf1987 http://ie9.onlinevoc.cn/contest/PercodPage.aspx?ID=43
<debianer> 大家都没人帮忙做江恩六方图和江恩轮中轮吗？
<debianer> 唉，中国的开源之路还很长，很长。。。。。。
<roylez> lemonhall: html5的执行效率还不如flash是一方面，另外你还不能用flashblock来屏蔽
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 我不知道你说的那个，有地址么，我只知道有人实现了JS版本的GB模拟器，和FC模拟器。。。。
<lemonhall> roylez, 恩恩。。。个人观点。。毕竟在一个JS群里混久了。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 这都不知道 去年的新闻了
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 古洛寡闻。。真不知道。。。。我只知道有JS版本的LLVM
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 所以现在游览器可以运行LUA语言了。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那个代码太长了 长得恐怖
<lemonhall> jyf1987, 应该效率很低。。。我去搜搜。。。。我对JS版本的LLVM简直是拜服了。。。
<Stifler> HI
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍦ 
<lemonhall> hi
<lemonhall> 小K机器人今天非常迟钝。。。。。。
<xiao> 请问那个BOT是谁呢？
<Stifler> 恩，慢腾腾的
<Stifler> xiao: BOT呗
<Stifler> VBOX下能否三国?
<xinchi> Stifler, 三国杀？
<Stifler> xinchi: 魔兽三国
<xinchi> Stifler, 好吧。。我悲剧了。。
<Colin-shzsc> 哦，我还在想三国杀不是有网页版么，原来不是这个……
<dororo> debianer: 那个图为啥有24节气的？
<Stifler> VBox貌似不卡，256MB Mem
<hymnusalae> debianer, 輪中輪……你還有多少圖呀……
<debianer> hymnusalae: 就这两个图了
<debianer> hymnusalae: 中国算八字的还有个甲子轮，我还没设计出来呢
<wiiw> lemonhall: 小k 故意加了延时的
<debianer> dororo: 是的，轮中轮就是模仿大自然阿，24格正好对应24节气
<debianer> 帮忙做个吧，可以不
<user8888> hi,all
<user8888> 请教一个编程的问题:发现用浮点数做除法，有时候会出现小数的情况，这个是什么原因？
<wiiw> user8888: 不知道原因,4舍5入一下就准了.
<user8888> 比如int val = 3180 ; 然后 val / 100，
<user8888> 发现运行是会出现31.79999这样的情况
<user8888> 这个难道是正常的吗？
<donglongchao> 正常
<debianer> dororo: hymnusalae: 能帮忙做一下吗？我的邮箱 chinesegann@gmail.com
<ofan> user8888: 先确定你需要的精度
<xinchi> user8888, 什么语言？
<user8888> wiiw: 按道理应该是31.80才正常啊
<hymnusalae> debianer, 我不會寫……壓根就不會SVG……
<user8888> C语言
<user8888> vs2008编译器，arm的程序
<ofan> user8888: 浮点数都要特殊处理...
<dororo> debianer: 我还是个小白，不会编程，sorry
<donglongchao> 浮点数就是这样
<donglongchao> 不影响使用就好了
<user8888> 哦，这样，看来浮点数不能按理所当然的想法来处理
<debianer> 唉。。。。。。
<user8888> 各位的看法还一致
<lemonhall> user8888, 怎么可能出现这样的结果。。你指定的返回是FLOAT？
<user8888> donglongchao: 目前发现影响使用了
<ofan> user8888: 最常见的是判定是否等于0
<lemonhall> user8888, 恩。。浮点数。。。你应该去好好看看。。。这就是浮点数。。非精确的。。。
<donglongchao> user8888: 如何影响的？
<user8888> 因为要比较两个数是否相等，经过这样小数化的变化，就不相等了
<dororo> debianer: 你那个六方图有点像我爸爸的罗庚
<donglongchao> user8888: 这样比较浮点数是不对的
<iGoogle> user8888: 这基本常识。多搜索
<lemonhall> user8888, 想要精确的换其他类型的比如。。那个Dec........我忘记怎么拼写的了，抱歉。。。我是VS党
<xinchi> 如果直接用 val/ 100. 会怎么样呢？
<debianer> donglongchao: 啥意思？罗盘吗
<ofan> user8888: 所以说你要确定一个你允许的误差
<debianer> dororo: 啥意思，罗盘吗
<ofan> user8888: 在误差范围内的 判定为相等
<donglongchao> debianer: ？？
<user8888> 看来我对浮点数的了解太浅，经各位指点，心里有数了。
<wiiw> > 3180.0000000000000002 / 100
<iGoogle> roylez: 没事的时候，你会ssh-keygen不。
<user8888> ofan: 恩，算了，我还是用其他类型吧
<^k^> wiiw, 31.8
<Muderski`> 我一般用long
<wiiw> > 3179.9999999999999999 / 100
<lemonhall> 哈哈。。小K机器人算的真不错啊
<^k^> wiiw, 31.8
<donglongchao> ^k^: 是机器人？
<roylez> iGoogle: 我自己的笔记本上，几年没有keygen了
<lemonhall> user8888, SQL/C#/C/VALA据我所知FLOAT类型都是这样的。。。你最好还是不用FLOAT，当然FLOAT的效率比那些精确的都快
<iGoogle> roylez: 不勤快啊。
<roylez> iGoogle: 毛病阿，key用得好好的
<iGoogle> 昨天搞了下，今天中奖了。nnnnd
<user8888> lemonhall: 第一次用float，的确发现问题还比较多
<iGoogle> 你的config里面咋没用!perl -e的alias啊。 lol
<user8888> lemonhall: 要看看，刚google，可能需要用范围的方式来比较，也比较好
<iGoogle> 不勤快
<roylez> iGoogle: 怀孕了？
<iGoogle> 这。扯哪里了
<lemonhall> 这个hoxily2这个怎么总是。。。出出进进的？
<ofan> 挂机的
<iGoogle> 和稀泥
<lemonhall> 梁洛施和李泽楷分手了？2008年开始好。。21岁，到2011年分手，生了3个孩子。。。
<lemonhall> 奥，娱乐圈真是很欢乐
<dororo> ubuntu貌似不能休眠
<lemonhall> dororo, 我的可以。。。WUBI版本的就别折腾了。。
<dororo> swap的大小要是内存的2倍吗
<user8888> 另外，再问一下，目前启动超快的linux版本有没有？
<user8888> 普通的ide硬盘，非固态硬盘
<user8888> 目前对电脑的启动时间很恼火，太慢
<dororo> 双系统是不是不能用休眠的？？
<nata> dororo: 能
<xiao> 请问下我的电脑装上独显以后安装不上UBUNTU，用板载都集显才能安上，怎么解决呢
<xinchi> 请教一个问题
<xinchi> 有人用过axis camera吗？
<user8888> 求急速启动linux版本啊？
<NoIE> ubuntu liveCD。
<lemonhall__> http://home.wangjianshuo.com/mvm/001013.htm
<user8888> NoIE: 那个应该不快吧？
<NoIE> user8888: 个人意见，毕竟救急的次数不是很多。而且，总比找到一个linux，用来救急，启动后却发现找不到某个功能要好。
<user8888> 不是啊，我就希望能够有个启动很快的，比如3秒启动完成，可以使用的
<lemonhall__> user8888, 请使用手机。。。。
<palomino|working> ...... , user8888
<palomino|working> 主板上内置那个 , user8888
<user8888> lemonhall__: 那个启动超级慢，orz。只是平时是待机的
<lemonhall__> user8888, 再说手机也不可能3秒钟。。据我所知需要你的那个ARM类似硬件的支持，而且3秒钟的那个版本叫做SPLASHXXXXXXXX的。。。
<palomino|working> splashtop
<lemonhall__> user8888, 确实有这么个系统，这里有人前几天发过。。。不过需要HP的本本
<palomino|working> 主板内置的就是这个
<palomino|working> 华硕主板也支持
<palomino|working> 索尼本本也有
<user8888> 有这样的吗？
<lemonhall__> palomino|working, 用过？
<palomino|working> 用过一下 , lemonhall
<lemonhall__> palomino|working, 感觉怎么样。。。
<user8888> 上次看到一个说启动急速，后来忘记查了
<palomino|working> 只能上网。。。
<palomino|working> 别的干不了
<lemonhall__> 发散的发, lemonhall
<palomino|working> 启动倒是真快
<user8888> 想感情现在的启动都很快了
<lemonhall__> d1 palomino|working
<user8888> palomino|working: 那也不错了
<lemonhall__> d1, palomino|working
<lemonhall__> 恩，明白IRC的蓝色机制了
<palomino|working> ..... , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 别拿我测试...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马~~~~
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<lemonhall__> roylez, 这些动作哪里来得？
<lemonhall__> palomino|working,  脚本？
<palomino|working> 在xchat里自己加的 , lemonhall
<lemonhall__> palomino|working, 额算了。。。也就是好玩。。。
<palomino|working> 恩
<debianer> 请问如何自主输入一个数组？
<debianer> 如何让用户自己输入，并记录一个数组
<debianer> 如何让用户自己输入并赋值给某个变量？
<wiiw> debianer: 用键盘上面的数字
<wiiw> 再加回车
<lemonhall__> wiiw, +1
<ofan> debianer: py?
<Kandu> debianer: 你讓人開發算命的程式，這兒應該幾乎沒人有自信能開發出能準確算準人的命運的工具來吧
<wiiw> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6956466162
<OT_iux> Kandu: 只要说的模棱两可就可以了
<dororo> wiiw: 300元的收音机？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 咱们这些个thread的命运已经是铁板钉钉了
<OT_iux> jyf1987: Good point
<OT_iux> palomino|working:  马马老爷下午早
<palomino|working> .......... , OT_iux
<Kandu> OT_iux: 那你去幫 debianer 寫個
<Kandu> OT_iux: 你真有空浪費這時間嘛？
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> OB啊，请你预言下，我今晚是不是要加班
 * Oicebot 对OT_iux说：可能是。
<lemonhall_> OB啊。。。有没有好看的电影？
<ofan> Oicebot: OOXX
<lemonhall_> Oicebot, 给力！
<OT_iux> 今年的国产电影是不是将会比去年更烂
 * Oicebot 对OT_iux说：不是。
<OT_iux> 啊咧@@
<lemonhall_> 。。。。。。。
<lemonhall_> 为啥OB只对你说话？
<lemonhall_> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<lemonhall_> 哈哈
<ofan> .oicebot off
<lemonhall_> O_o
<jyf1987> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 你 要 问 是 不 是 这 样 的 问 题 它 才 会 回 答
<iGoogle> 上海别墅为规避房产税购138平米送200平米 roylez 赶紧去买
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 哈哈
<lemonhall_> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<lemonhall_> OB啊，你是不是机器人啊？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall_说：不是。
<jyf1987> OB阿，ee是不是傻子阿？
 * Oicebot 对jyf1987说：啥？没听清。
<OT_iux> Ob是不是在调戏jyf...
 * Oicebot 对OT_iux说：不是。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusalae> 哈哈哈哈
<OT_iux> 说话太快的下场……
<lemonhall_> 额。。。。两个机器人。。在对骂？是不是啊。。
<OT_iux> 被禁言了- -
<ofan> 12岁孩子开发出最受欢迎的WP7应用程序
<OT_iux> 最受欢迎……怎么定义的
<lemonhall_> 下载量
<ofan> 陶宏开炮轰北大清华宿舍成网吧 校方:无依据
<OT_iux> ^k^是不是坏人
 * Oicebot 对OT_iux说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<OT_iux> Ob真聪明。
<ofan> "就算是清华北大，男生宿舍也基本成为网吧了！旷课逃学现象普遍！"
<jyf1987> OB阿, ee是不是哈儿阿
 * Oicebot 对jyf1987说：根据以往经验判断，是的。
<jyf1987> ok
<OT_iux> jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 57.45% (Lv12)
<lemonhall_> jrrp
<hymnusalae> .oicebot help
 * Oicebot lemonhall今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 84.91% (Lv17)
<lemonhall_> 哇。。。。。
<lemonhall_> .oicebot help
<dororo> .oicebot help
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那個應該89不離10的吧。
<OT_iux> 我表示大学4年隔壁有个舍友基本没离开过宿舍的……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 不知道，咱又没上过清华..
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……
<OT_iux> 泡面打饭外卖+24小时上网
<redmorning> OT_iux: 这叫24小时在寝室值班
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 我表示我們班有位讀7年大學的人，留3年……
<OT_iux> redmorning: lol， good point
<lemonhall_> 奥，这里是不是多数都是大学生？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall_说：不可能。
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 我们那边留一年还不行就不能毕业了好像
<lemonhall_> 。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> 还有留的..
<ofan> 真傻
<hymnusalae> Oicebot, 你是不是只會回答“是不是”的問題？
 * Oicebot 对hymnusalae说：千真万确。
<hymnusalae> ……
<lemonhall_> ,,,,,,,,,,
<OT_iux> lol
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 這種他喵的機器人我也會寫呀！
<lemonhall_> 还有其他有意思的机器人没有。。。。
<lemonhall_> 这个有点儿白痴
<ofan> 原来有智能点的
<hymnusalae> lemonhall_, 原來那個大小眼不錯。這個就……
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 7年大学很强大 读出来就是医学院硕士了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 留級留出來的7年……
<ofan> 靠
<jyf1987> lol
<ofan> 还以为蹲了10年..
<jyf1987> 留学僧嘛 比研究僧好点
<lemonhall_> http://cleverbot.com/
<lemonhall_> 这个是获奖的机器人。。非常给力的
<lemonhall_> 你可以和他用中文的拼音对骂。。
<ofan> 这个不行
<ofan> 原来的那个bot能中文对话
<lemonhall_> Ni ma ni ba ni ye ni nai hai you ni zi ji dou shi TMD de sb.
<Kandu> 原來那個，是叫 alice 吧
<lemonhall_> 这就是骂它的下场。。。
<ofan> Kandu: 是
<Kandu> 好像是先翻譯成英文，然後處理，處理完了再翻譯成中文，對不？
<ofan> 我一直没搞懂alice是运行在本地还是在服务器端的
<Kandu> alice 的中文對話也很奇怪的
<lemonhall_> alice?那个貌似也是获奖的。。。
<ofan> Kandu: 可以编辑规则
<ofan> 有中文的模版 貌似
<missing> iGoogle: ee,卖个android给我咧~~~
<lemonhall_> alice是不是比你强啊。。。OB
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall_说：不可能。
<Kandu> 唔
<lemonhall_> 唔。。。。。
<lemonhall_> 自尊心还挺强
<ofan> Oicebot: 你人机合一了吧..
<lainme> jrrp
 * Oicebot lainme今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 79.98% (Lv16)
<lemonhall_> jrrp
 * Oicebot lemonhall今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 84.91% (Lv17)
<ofan> jrrp
 * Oicebot ofan今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 70.06% (Lv15)
<ofan> kao.
<NoIE> Http://noie.blogbus , it's my blog .                    Who are your programmers?
<NoIE> Yes , I am .                                                          What do you mean yes I am?
<NoIE> I am a programmer .                                          That's interesting. I am too a programmer.
<lemonhall_> .............
<palomino|working> jrrp
 * Oicebot palomino今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 65.03% (Lv14)
<palomino|working> =_=
<lemonhall_> NoIE, 亚哈。。你是搞3D的啊
<Kandu> palomino|working: :D  看我的超級人品
<Kandu> jrrp
 * Oicebot Kandu今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 31.86% (Lv7)
<palomino|working> ...
<NoIE> lemonhall业余爱好。
<lemonhall_> 。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall_> 今天我人品最好
<dororo> jrrp
<lemonhall_> jrrp
 * Oicebot dororo今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 5.38% (Lv2)
<Oicebot> lemonhall葛阁,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot lemonhall今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 81.13% (Lv17)
<lemonhall_> 额。。还这都行。。。
<lemonhall_> 5.38
<Oicebot> 7
<ofan> Oicebot: ...
<palomino|working> 我曾经1.x%过..
<ofan> jrrrrrp
<ofan> jrrp
<NoIE> jrrp
 * Oicebot ofan今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 70.06% (Lv15)
 * Oicebot NoIE今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 97.52% (Lv20)
<palomino|working> :o , NoIE
<missing> jp
<NoIE> Ye
<missing> jrp
<lemonhall_> NoIE, 额。。你最高。。。这个PANDA3D是用来干嘛的？
<dororo> jrrp
 * Oicebot dororo今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 5.38% (Lv2)
<missing> jrrp
 * Oicebot missing今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 82.39% (Lv17)
<NoIE> lemonhall游戏引擎。
<ofan> Oicebot 今日机品指数:[??????] -inf (Lv underflow)
<lemonhall_> 。。。。。。。。
<missing> jrrp
 * Oicebot missing今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 82.39% (Lv17)
<lemonhall_> 还有好玩的机器人么？
<missing> 踢了...
<missing> NNND
<hymnusalae> 使用機器人請私聊……
<happyaron> 刷得太快了
<OT_iux> @@ happyaron...
<missing> happyaron: 赞融融~~~我要100%的满血RP
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-03/32815.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 漫画:Mac/Windows/Linux遇升级的反应
<happyaron> edison0354: 拒绝看linuxidc
<lemonhall_> edison0354, 额。。你重复发帖啊。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall?
<edison0354> lemonhall_: ?
<lemonhall_> edison0354, 好像看过了。。。。
<redmorning> $ENV{PATH} = q{/bin:/usr/bin};这个冒号是怎么回事？好像是或者的意思，但这种用法没见过。
<OT_iux> missing, 用 “!rppk 名字的头几位字母” （不含引号） 这样的命令可以使用RP进行PK… 胜利方会加RP，最多可以加到100%喔
<ofan> 找到了个alice的py版
<palomino|working> !rppk ot
<happyaron> edison0354: 这个站点让我很无语
<palomino|working> !rppk missing
<happyaron> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<palomino|working> 不灵阿 , OT_iux
<missing> OT_iux: 有机会再说吧~~~bot都挂了,还有rp可以加吗:-D
<OT_iux> palomino|working: j机器人刚被踢除去了
<happyaron> OT_iux: 再开个频道去玩bot
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> poor
<happyaron> OT_iux: #ubuntu-cn-ot
<lemonhall_> redmorning, 知道了告诉我。。我也想知道什么意思。。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay: Kandu 厄...遇到老师说C语言没有标准....不知道啥c89,c99,只按编译器实现来定义语言.你怎么做?
<MaskRay> cfy: 忽略他吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉....好吧...都是装b的老师....
 * cfy 话说上上的课是数据结构,C语言版本
 * cfy 老师自己出的书...
<RavenChan> cfy, 嘛，也有道理的= =
<Kandu> cfy: 說得有道理啊
<Kandu> cfy: 這老師不錯
<cfy> Kandu: RavenChan: ....
<MaskRay> Kandu, RavenChan: 你们说反话？
<lemonhall_> cfy, 其实人家是觉得你装逼，想压压你。。。。
<edison03541> hymnusalae: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/03/zhe-huo-bu-shi-shou-ji.html
<cfy> lemonhall_: 那还有一个老师问我int main(void)是啥写法也是么....
<hymnusalae> edison03541, ……
<lemonhall_> cfy, 唔。。。
<redmorning> lemonhall_: 好像是那个变量固有的格式——以冒号分割。不是PERL的用法。
<lemonhall_> redmorning,  把完整代码贴出来看看撒。。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 没有
<redmorning> lemonhall_: 你把那个变量打印出来看看就明白了
<lemonhall_> redmorning, 好
<llj> 我了个去，居然掉线了
<OT_iux> 玩机器人到 #oicebot 算了
<Kandu> cfy, MaskRay: 開個玩笑 :)  我想起了 progma
<Kandu> pragma **
<llj> 刚才大家在聊国内大学的事吗
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: RavenChan: 我刚才又想了下.作为一般程序员.无所谓标准.但是,你作为一个老师是要对学生负责的.你可以说,有标准.但是遵守来没意思.但是如果说不知道C标准.连听都没有听说过C标准,那算什么呢.
<lemonhall_> llj, 你在哪里？
<roylez> lemonhall_: 自己定义alias
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<lemonhall_> roylez, ??
<llj> lemonhall_:我在国内啊，想出去呢，可惜出不去
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我从头看 The Typeclassopedia 了，为什么 instance Functor (Either a) 时不能定义    fmap f (Left a) = Left $ f a
<roylez> lemonhall_: /help alias
<lemonhall_> 无此命令？？？
<llj> cfy:那是误人子弟
<roylez> lemonhall_: 你的客户端不支持
<cfy> llj: 是啊.
<lemonhall_> 恩。。算了。。。。
<xrfang> 有没有vim爱好者在？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 應該是 fmap f (Right b) = Right (f b)
<yayofin> 怎样在Pidign中设置IRC的消息自动显示呀
<lemonhall_> VIM我基本就把它当作记事本儿用。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Functor (Either a) 的意思是 Either a 是 Functor，要接 b 作為基本類型作映射。
<Kandu> cfy: 喔，也許他老師是蠻荒時代的程序員吧
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.他说是学pascal出身XD
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: type signature 是 fmap::(a->b)->Either a a->Either a b?
<xrfang> 我的vim出鬼了。输入逗号相当于unindent
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不是， fmap :: (a -> b) -> Either t a -> Either t b
<Kandu> cfy: 他把 pascal 的習慣用在 c 上了，貌似。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, a 和 t 可以不同。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我打错了，那个 Either 后面应该是另一个字母
<cfy> hymnusalae:  scheme里连command-line都不是标准规定阿.
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 原則上說這個函數是成立的。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 問題是，我怎麽覺得沒有意義呢……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 那一个scheme程序不是很依赖具体实现?
<cfy> Kandu: pascal是这样的?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不知道。我 Scheme 沒有怎麽看。你看 R6RS 裏面有沒有相關的東西。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 一个android有个r4rs的interpreter....
<Kandu> cfy: pascal 只有兩代 iso 標準。不過事實標準幾乎都各家自己掌握。borland mac 等
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我去问问
<Kandu> cfy: 而且連這兩代標準都不符 。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.也许.呵呵.'坏习惯'....
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....scheme的标准也差好多...
<cfy> Kandu: 而且连获取命令行参数的能力都没有提供(貌似)
<cfy> Kandu: 我说scheme
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我还是乘早转cl...
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<hymnusalae> cfy, 有的。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦?第几页?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 去找找吧，我昨天還看到程序用了。
<cfy> (command-line)?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 標准沒有不代表實現沒有呀。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我说标准.
<cfy> hymnusalae: 实现的话.每个统一的,我怎么写portable的代码?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 实现的话.没个统一的,我怎么写portable的代码?
<roylez> xrfang: :map 看看有没有什么奇怪的东西
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, let {a:: Either Bool Int; a = Right 3} in fmap (+ 3) a  -- return Right 6
<xrfang> roylez, n  gx            <Plug>NetrwBrowseX
<xrfang> n  <Plug>NetrwBrowseX * :call netrw#NetrwBrowseX(expand("<cWORD>"),0)<CR>
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這東西有什麽意思嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: Right 6
<xrfang> 我为了autoindent参考了这个网站，不知道有什么问题没有：http://blogs.gnome.org/johannes/2006/11/10/getting-cool-auto-indent-in-vim/
<^k^> ⇪ title: » Getting cool auto-indent in vim Life & hacking
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我知道是 Right 6，我的意思是說這有什麽用？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: Left 可以作为异常，Right 作为正常运算结果。fmap 不应该对异常值起作用
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯，你這麽一說我明白了，當是 Maybe 的增強版。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 为什么不指定 type signature，return 默认行为像 id？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ghci 里 pure 5 就是 5，return 5 就是 5
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不是。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, == 我看錯了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不指定 type signature 的話，這個 functor 不就是 (->) 嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: :t (return 5) 显示 (return 3) :: (Num t, Monad m) => m t
<lifeng> aaaaaa, 开个#FP-cn好了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, a -> Int 中的 (->) a 也是一個 functor 的說。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 如果输入 show $ return 5 就会提示 No instance for (Show (m t))，但 ghci 里直接输入 return 3 就能显示
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 是呀 (a -> Int) 類不是 Show 的字集呢。
<hymnusalae> s/字/子
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 似乎這樣能解釋的過去。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 怎么解释？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 就是 ghci 最後求值的時候會默認用 -> 呀……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 不理解，(-> a) 如何成为默认的 functor 的？
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/17729626/  推荐！！
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 以上和以下均是我的猜測。
<lemonhall_> 很久不看书了。。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不行，我分析不出來。上網上也沒有看到什麽。
<lemonhall_> 罗马帝国兴衰史。。。。
<Kandu> ofan: 和 google 圖書館比呢？
<ofan> Kandu: 不清楚额.. 没用过google的..
<lemonhall_> ofan, 趁着年轻多读好书。。。现在很多书看不进去了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, http://www.mail-archive.com/glasgow-haskell-bugs@haskell.org/msg11410.html 在這。你可以參考下，是顯示 binding value
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我猜錯了呢。
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<hymnusalae> ^k^, 費話，在牆外，不用考慮了gettitle了。
<lemonhall_> 这里是HASKELL频道。。。。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 得，有意見了，開新頻道說吧。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 嗯
<hymnusalae> #ubuntu-cn-ot
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 下次說在這了。
<wiiw> > read_proxy_rule[0..4]
<lemonhall_> > read_proxy_rule[0..4]
<Gun^Rose> 终于要下班啦！！！
<jyf1987> http://www.ermiao.com/gadget/20110301/19122.html?utm_source=feed&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed   这个耳环好强大
<hymnusalae> ofan, 好像不是421過線呢。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 多少？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 好像是426
<ofan> hymnusalae: 奥.
<hymnusalae> 425是線。再次看錯。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 網上感覺不可信，你還是看証為算吧。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 还有证书？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 明顯好吧。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你沒有証就業的時候怎麽看？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 额 不知道，貌似四级算作一次期末成绩了
<hymnusalae> http://cnbeta.com/articles/135995.htm 這個 Pad 是 iPad 嗎？
<FrankLv> 郁闷死，我ssh多层进入某台机器，好像终端大小没自动调整，vi里就能看到屏幕一部分
<jyf1987> 所有网站都开始弹法律公告了 大家去看看
<cfy> jyf1987: 啥公告?
<jyf1987> 自己去看看
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我這什麽都沒有。
<leaveboy> abount what
<cfy> jyf1987: qq.com没有
<tenzu> jyf1987: 神马网站？
<jyf1987> 去豆瓣看看
<hymnusalae> http://news.163.com/11/0228/18/6U0IVN4K0001124J.html 這樣嗎？
 * cfy pasted "公告" at http://paste2.org/get/1275454
<tenzu> 互联网行为规范？
<jyf1987> 对
<hymnusalae> http://news.163.com/11/0301/10/6U2A20ED0001124J.html ……
<hymnusalae> 這個大學好呀！
<leaveboy> 好悲剧
<lemonhall_> 我也想去上。。。不过好的佛学。。很多都是研究生
<lemonhall_> 外派去日本的。。。。
<lemonhall_> 还都是密宗
<rothsdad> netcat的gnu版本和openbsd版本有区别吗？
<lemonhall_> GNU有时候满蛋疼。。。。
<lemonhall_> 我没发觉有区别。。。
<debianer> 请问python里如何让用户从标准终端输入一个数组？然后赋值给一个变量？
<leaveboy> /c/bye
<ofan> debianer: a=eval(raw_intput('> '))
<RavenChan> cfy, 已经恢复= =
<debianer> ofan: 谢谢，eval我还没学过阿，什么意思
<ofan> debianer: 就是处理python代码
<ofan> debianer: eval("range(100)")
<debianer> ofan: 处理成什么样子？
<ofan> debianer: a=eval("[1,2,3]") 就是返回表达式的结果
<debianer> ofan: 谢谢，我试试
<RavenChan> ofan, 这种做法是不是叫“反射”
<RavenChan> ofan, ?
<ofan> RavenChan: 反射啥意思
<RavenChan> ofan, 好像不是...
<RavenChan> ofan, 就是说动态执行代码这种行为叫什么
<RavenChan> ofan, 好像是叫反射吧...
<RavenChan> ofan, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reflection_(computer_science)
<ofan> RavenChan: 应该就是了
<ofan> RavenChan: Reflection is also a key strategy for metaprogramming.. 之前只知道metaprogramming..
<RavenChan> ....我不知道meta-programming...
<quanru> grub2+选择等待时间设置为0
<quanru> 还能选择吗
<quanru> 有快捷键?
<RavenChan> quanru, 自己试试
<quanru> ........
<RavenChan> quanru, 嘛，自己试比问人好 = =
<quanru> 万能的回答.
<RavenChan> quanru, 这个回答不是万能的
<RavenChan> quanru,  比如说你要是问“死是什么感觉”...
<quanru> RavenChan: 还是能回答
<lemonhall> RavenChan, 自己试试不就知道了
 * RavenChan OTL,我错了
<RavenChan> quanru, 至，至少在grub的这个问题上你绝对可以自己试试= =
<quanru> RavenChan: 是ESC键?
<RavenChan> quanru, 也许
<quanru> RavenChan: 还有那个grub的背景图  怎么不会占满屏幕  改了分辨率也不行  图片的大小
<RavenChan> quanru, 不知道，从来没用过
<RavenChan> quanru, 大概图片大小不对什么的
<quanru> RavenChan: 设置了图片大小  也不对..
 * NoIE 我有个小问题，我用不惯 emacs 23，，怎么办？
<quanru> RavenChan: 不知道要设置多大
<RavenChan> NoIE, 别用.....
<quanru> RavenChan: 为什么这里的字是繁体
<RavenChan> quanru, 哪有
<Stifler> vim 怎样在打开的文件之间切换咧？
<quanru> RavenChan: 我的输入窗口打出来的是简体  发出去就变成繁体
<jyf1987> NoIE: 那就用 vim73
<NoIE> jyf1987: 我试试，谢谢。
<jyf1987> ok
<RavenChan> quanru, 不知道，没用过telepathy....
<quanru> RavenChan: 你在用什么
<RavenChan> quanru, xchat
<ofan> Stifler:  :next
<quanru> RavenChan: xchat跟xchat-gnome有什么不一样
<Stifler> ofan: thanks
<RavenChan> quanru, 不知道 .....
<RavenChan> quanru, 自己比比
<quanru> RavenChan: 比过  忘了        empathy好看
<GPLfeng> empathy不错
<GPLfeng> 可惜不支持msn群
<xxd_> hi all
<lemonhall> 大家好
<^k^> xxd_, 好  ㍪ 
<lemonhall> ^k^, help
<lemonhall> ^k^, /help
<xxd_> 你们用什么软件 a
<xxd_> 我的empathy登录不了irc额
<lemonhall> > 11.3213123/2
<^k^> lemonhall, 5.66065615
<missing> 1/2
<debianer> ofan: 你对python还挺熟悉的哦
<missing> >1/2
<jyf1987> lol
<jatt> 估计脑子被石化的狗是砸了
<Kandu> > "missing: you are "+"very "*5+"cute"
<^k^> Kandu, missing: you are very very very very very cute
<Kandu> > kandu_d0="4test"
<Kandu> > kandu_d0
<^k^> Kandu, 4test
<lemonhall> > "jatt: 你怎么又来了？"
<^k^> lemonhall, jatt: 你怎么又来了？
<ofan> debianer: 不算熟悉..
<ghosTM55> hi all，晚上好
<ofan> 好~
<jasonleakey> 好~
<lemonhall> 晚上好
<jasonleakey> 今天看了下迅雷的开放下载引擎. 想写个Linux的迅雷的. 没成功啊.
<lemonhall> jasonleakey, 链接
<jasonleakey> http://thunderplatform.xunlei.com/
<Lavande1> 我发现eva好像还活着
<laolong> Lavande: where?
<Lavande> laolong: sourceforge
<lemonhall> jasonleakey, 完全无意义。。。。。。
<lemonhall> jasonleakey, 我用迅雷离线。。。。就OK了。。现在都不需要迅雷了
<xxd_> 谁推荐个闲聊的频道 a
<xxd_> 有点无聊
<lemonhall> xxd_, 闲聊之后你会觉得更加无聊
<xxd_> 呢干什么啊
<xxd_> lemonhall:推荐点事情玩吧
<xxd_> 有学java的没？
<xxd_> 或者java的频道
<lemonhall> xxd_, 重装系统。。。
<xxd_> 以前装过，技术就呢么些，没什么进展
<xxd_> 据说有个系统装上后，可以在它上面装任意多系统
<lemonhall> JAVA频道。。啊。。这个服务器上的JAVA频道是非请勿入。。。哈哈哈
<xxd_> 还有这回事
<xxd_> 怎么进java啊
<xxd_> irc不是很强大吗
<ofan> xxd_: #java
<xxd_> lemonhall,你会java？
<xxd_> ofan,谢谢
<xxd_> 我试试
<xxd_> join #java
<xxd_> 无法进入 #java (该频道只能邀请进入)。
<ofan> ##java
<Lavande1> 问一下，编译的程序，编译好之后，不安装，先运行试试效果，怎么操作？
<xxd_> ##没反映
<ofan> Lavande1: 临时装到别的地方
<ofan> Lavande1: --prefix=...
<xxd_> ofan,怎么进java啊
<Lavande1> ofan: 这样好像也算是安装吧。。我就是想不运行make install直接就运行
<xxd_> ofan,好面熟的名字，在坛子很多贴吧
<ofan> xxd_: 不超过100贴。。
<ppdog> xxd_: 我试了 /join #java, 进入了##java
<xxd_> 我进不去
<xxd_> 你邀请我吧
<xxd_> 好不好
<lemonhall> Lavande, checkinstsall不行么？
<ofan> Lavande: 不是所有程序都能这样，有的make install的时候会有些设置
<ppdog> xxd_: 不会操作，你教我
<xxd_> 邀请我也不会额
<Lavande> lemonhall: 我只会make install，呵呵。。
<ofan> Lavande: 像那种编译出来就一个文件的可以..
<Lavande> ofan: 酱紫啊。。那我就先装一下。。
<ppdog> xxd_: 我用了 /invite xxd_   ,提示不是管理员
<xxd_> ppdog,哦
<xxd_> 还这么麻烦啊
<xxd_> 你怎么能进去啊
<xxd_> 我怎么进不去额
<ppdog> xxd_: 我不知道
<xxd_> 据说java不如c++额
<xxd_> 有人推荐我学java
<ppdog> 俩都不会
<xxd_> 说挣钱多的
<xxd_> 我也不会
<ppdog> 人太多了吧，java
<xxd_> 刚学java se
<xxd_> 不知到，呢人说你呢个接到项目
<ppdog> try perl
<xxd_> perl？
<xxd_> 我们老师估计都不会
<xxd_> 我自学？
<xxd_> 累死我吧
<ppdog> 好用的语言
<Yucoscn> ;-)
<xxd_> 先学java吧，至少面向对象的经典语言
<xxd_> 学不会也至少会面向对象了
<ppdog> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/Perl
<xxd_> 我看的是张利国的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Perl - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<laolong> 以前第一次装linux，装好后在一些地方看见一堆骆驼，...
<xxd_> 骆驼是perl？
<ppdog> 嗯
<xxd_> 好像有点印象
<ppdog> perl's logo
<xxd_> 我是超级菜鸟
<ppdog> 呵呵，我也是
<laolong> 据说perl的正则表达式非常强大
<ppdog> laolong: You are right
<xxd_> 正则表达式在我耳朵过了好几遍了，就是没空学
<xxd_> 都不是到是干什么的
<laolong> 由于从其他语言大量借鉴了语法，使得从其他编程语言转到Perl语言的程序员可以迅速上手写程序并完成任务，这使得Perl语言是一门容易用的语言。
<laolong> xxd_: 用到的时候在学
<xxd_> 我还是先学java
<xxd_> 恩
<xxd_> 感觉有点不保险
<xxd_> 周围没会的
<xxd_> 自己的能力还是有数的
<xxd_> 呵呵
<xxd_> 我上学期都挂课了
<ppdog> xxd_: 会用vim 吧， :%s/perl/Perl/g  这样全局修改的就是正则
<ppdog> xxd_: Me, too
<xxd_> vim，据说2流的程序员才用
<ppdog> 悲惨
<Yucoscn> vim，据说2流的程序员才用??
<xxd_> 我现在还不是程序员
<Yuking> xxd_: 一流的用啥？
<xxd_> 我也就用用eclipse
<huangg>  Yuking 一流的用啥
<xxd_> 好象是什么
<xxd_> 忘了
<ppdog> 估计是说Emacs
<xxd_> 在坛子看得
<xxd_> 恩
<xxd_> 对的
<huangg> Yuking: 发错了
<xxd_> emacs
<ppdog> 那个我不会
<Yuking> huangg: 没事
<xxd_> 在坛子看到的，这两个我都不会
<kasion> 爱啥哈
<xxd_> 嘿嘿
<xxd_> 我也就用用eclipse
 * Yuking 不会用emacs，也不会用vim，也不会用eclipse
<xxd_> 傻瓜式的
<xxd_> ？
<ppdog> xxd_: 这个我也不会用，eclipse
<xxd_> 呢你用什么 a
<ppdog> xxd_: vi, gedit
 * Yuking 只会kdevelop中最简单的操作
<xxd_> vi啊
<ppdog> xxd_: vim
<xxd_> kdevelop是什么 a，我都不知到
<ppdog> xxd_: Yuking 他谦虚
<xxd_> 我至今就在ub下写过php和java都用eclipse，不知到c能不能写
<xxd_> 恩
<xxd_> 我感觉这都是牛人
<xxd_> 你也是
<ppdog> haha
<ppdog> xxd_: 错误的感觉
<ppdog> xxd_: 大家都得学习
<xxd_> 在如此专业的聊天软件里聊天，让别人一看就和qq不是一个档次
 * ppdog I am a newman
<Yucoscn> 呵呵～～
<xxd_> 说鸟语的去#ubuntu
<xxd_> im 中国人
<Yucoscn> newman  很 中国式英语啊
<xxd_> 你说一个假期学java
<xxd_> 能学到什么程度 a
<ppdog> xxd_: English can input quickly
<wuya> ¶Ô ´ó¼Ò ˵: ÓÐ˵¹úÓïµÄÂð
<xxd_> 我想一个假期后就跟别人做项目
<^k^> wuya:say 对 大家 说: 有说国语的吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<wuya> ¶Ô ´ó¼Ò ˵: ÓÐÈËÂð
<^k^> wuya:say 对 大家 说: 有人吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ppdog> 好吧，我不用中国英语了
<xxd_> 有java大婶吗？
<xxd_> java大神
<wuya> ¶Ô ´ó¼Ò ˵: you shuo zhongguo hua de ma
<^k^> wuya:say 对 大家 说: you shuo zhongguo hua de ma in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<xxd_> 指点迷津啊
<xxd_> java 学什么好啊
<lainme> wuya: 改成utf-8编码
<xxd_> 大家都是utf-8
<lainme> wuya: ni xu yao utf-8 bian ma
<wuya> ¶Ô xxd_ ˵: meiyouzenmoban
<^k^> wuya:say 对 xxd_ 说: meiyouzenmoban in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<xxd_> 我想进java频道啊
<xxd_> 怎么对我说啊
<xxd_> utf-8怎么会没有
<xxd_> 大家都有的
<Yuking> wuya: modify your irc's settings
<xxd_> 吧GB2312改成utf-8就行了
<xxd_> setting？
<Yucoscn> 回复默认说话什么命令啊？
<roylez_> http://i.min.us/ilDCPy.jpg
<roylez_> 坑爹
<xxd_> 谁会java啊
<Yucoscn> 回复某个人 用什么命令啊？
<xxd_> 打字就行
<xxd_> 我就打字
<xxd_> 打名字后跟，
<xxd_> 谁会打字啊
<xxd_> 谁会java啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 咋啦
<xxd_> tenzu啊
<xxd_> 坛子呢个没穿衣服的头像的？
<Yucoscn> 回复默认说话什么命令啊？？？
<Yucoscn> 回复默认说话什么命令啊？ 谁知道啊？
<lainme> Yucoscn: 输前几个字母，然后按tab
<xxd_> tenzu，你会java不？
<tenzu> roylez_: 图片。。。
<tenzu> xxd_: 自然不会
<xxd_> tenzu,
<Yucoscn> roylez Thanks
<xxd_> tenzu, 你会的
<roylez_> xxd_: 说话慢点，刷屏会被踢，想好了再打
<xxd_> tenzu, 不要骗人
<tenzu> xxd_: 我不会编程，主席作证
<lainme> ……
<xxd_> 我没刷屏
<Yucoscn> lainme: thankd
<tenzu> xxd_: lainme也可以作证
<Yucoscn> lainme: Thanks  好辛苦 呵呵
<roylez_> 我作证
<xxd_> tenzu, 呢你在坛子有呢么多帖子啊
<Yucoscn> quit
<lainme> 我什么都不知道
<roylez_> 要推导微分方程找tenzu
<tenzu> xxd_: 我只是个灌水的啊
<Yucoscn> 丫怎么退出啊？
<xxd_> 额‘
<tenzu> Yucoscn: /qui t
<Lavande> 问一个白痴问题。。svn弄出来的源码包，发现branches和trunk文件夹里都有源码。。到底应该编译哪个？
<Yucoscn> Unknown command;
<tenzu> Yucoscn: 自己把空格去掉
<lemonhall> Lavande: 一般来说是truank。。。
<roylez_> Yucoscn: /quit
<caleb-> Lavande: 随你高兴
<Yucoscn> 去掉了～～
<tenzu> Yucoscn: 用英文的/
<lemonhall> Lavande: Branches是分支。。可能有特殊的功能
<Lavande> lemonhall: caleb-: 多谢
<Yucoscn> 和 我的 Empathy 有关？ 是 英文/
<Lavande> lemonhall: branches里面一个是-qt3-bugfix一个是qt4.。
<lemonhall> Lavande: 什么的代码？我看看。。GIT我不太懂。。SVN我工作用
<Lavande> lemonhall: sf上的eva代码。。
<caleb-> eva 还有开发？
<lemonhall> Lavande: 地址
<Lavande> lemonhall: http://sourceforge.net/projects/evaq/develop
<lainme> Yucoscn: 可能。empathy的irc命令不全
<lemonhall> Lavande: 干吗还用EVA啊。。WEBQQ不好么？
<Lavande> lemonhall: 一点都不好呃。。我在铁通网络，webqq经常抽风
<Yucoscn> 悲剧啊～～empathy
<tenzu> Yucoscn: 用irssi啊
<Yucoscn> 发现很多很多用不上的 ～～我还以为
<Yucoscn> 有好一点的cli的irc么？
<Yucoscn> tenzu: gtk的？
<tenzu> Yucoscn: 命令行的
<Yucoscn> tenzu:  o  试试
<Kandu> roylez_: 這樣的例子多了。麵(面)條没麦，想幹(干)没人，頭髮(发)沒毛，鬍(胡)子也沒毛，寧(宁)靜沒心 等等等
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我用得这个不错。。。weechat
<RavenChan> cfy, help.....
<tenzu> lemonhall: 没用过
<lemonhall> Yuking: 不是吧。。你在么？EVA上的就是你？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 愛豈能無心
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 为何你输入的是繁体字？
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 失誤了
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 愛豈能無心。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 爱豈能無心
<Lavande> lemonhall: 我也在想yuking是不是他呢。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 不过印象中yuking好像是写输入法的啊
<lemonhall> Lavande: 是嗎？什麼輸入法？
<Lavande> lemonhall: 好像是小企鹅吧。。不记得了
 * tenzu 拜神
 * caleb- 拜神
<tenzu> 神从来不回拜
<caleb-> 神当然不拜凡人
<RavenChan> tenzu, 你还指望神回拜..
<Lavande> 神不懂礼貌
<caleb-> tenzu: 神回拜你也消受不起…
<tenzu> 我从来没那个打算的。。。真的。。。
<iGoogle> nnnnd 又不送礼。
<Yuking> lemonhall: ？
<Yuking> lemonhall: eva是yunfan的
<caleb-> 不过这里的 Yunfan 不是 eva 的 yunfan
 * Yuking 在拉肚子中
<lemonhall> Yuking: 难道你是小企鹅的开发者？
<Yuking> lemonhall: 额，曾经写过
<lemonhall> Yuking: 额。。。好吧
 * Yuking 拉肚子两天了 :-(
 * Lavande 慰问一下
<mfmg1911> 吃了［腹可安］沒有？
<OT_iux> Yuking: 小企鹅？是哪个小企鹅……阿…… 我只知道fcitx^
<iGoogle> 勇敢的 Yuking。居然还坚持上 irc. lol
<void1> 就是fcitx
<Yuking> mfmg1911: 准备顶过去~
<Yuking> æ°´
<iGoogle> tenzu: 有好事没。
<Yuking> iGoogle: irc是好地方~~~~
<mfmg1911> 腹泄可不比感冒，盡早就醫才是良策啊
<iGoogle> Yuking: 嗯。心情愉快。肚子也好得快。
<iGoogle> mfmg1911: 啥事情就就医啊。
<iGoogle> 医托
<mfmg1911> Yuking 拉肚子两天了
<iGoogle> 发现血血了
<iDracaena> iGoogle: what's up?
<iGoogle> up啥
<iDracaena> iGoogle: under terminal and cannot recognize chinese characters
<iGoogle> iDracaena: 那你咋知道我说血血
<iGoogle> xue xue
<iGoogle> xue xue girl
<tenzu> iGoogle: 没好事
<iDracaena> iGoogle: pardon?
<iGoogle> @@@
<iGoogle> iDracaena: start your fbterm
<OT_iux> Yuking: 阿阿……我一直在用Fcitx……比 iBus舒服我觉得……
<iDracaena> iGoogle: I just didn't install it.
<myke2> MaskRay: poj2528你做过么
<OT_iux> Yuking: 谢谢！
<iGoogle> iDracaena: install immediatelly
<iGoogle> gentoo?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 发布点啥好看的？
<Yuking> OT_iux: ……
<iDracaena> iGoogle: emerging
<myke2> OT_iux: fcitx好，同感
<lemonhall> FBTERM真好用。。加上UCIMF。。的确能在终端下玩
<iDracaena> iGoogle: yepp~
<OT_iux> Yuking: 貌似我用iBus pinyin，输入法在我输入太快的情况下会崩溃退出
<OT_iux> myke2: 没错，fcitx好
<iGoogle> iDracaena: beat down gentoo
<myke2> OT_iux: 同感
<OT_iux> myke2: fcitx就没有这么多毛病
<myke2> OT_iux: ibus会崩溃
<OT_iux> 而且稳定
<iGoogle> lol
<Yuking> OT_iux: 这就不知道，基本没用过其它的输入法
<myke2> OT_iux: 大概apm到50左右就崩溃了
<myke2> OT_iux: 现在用fcitx-sunpinyin
<OT_iux> Yuking: ^^; 我没下sunpinyin。。。已经够用了感觉
<myke2> OT_iux: 不过我还没研究出fcitx如何保存用户输入词
<happyaron> lemonhall: ucimf 现在支持sunpinyin和chewing了
<myke2> OT_iux: 只有手动关闭的时候才支持
<myke2> happyaron: ?!
<OT_iux> myke2: 是指导出用户词库？
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯，能了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 可是问题在于我的ucimf配置不好啊。。。。
<happyaron> myke2: deb包还没做，但是上游的确发布了。
<myke2> OT_iux: 就是输入的时候不会自动保存，除非手动退出fcitx
<happyaron> lemonhall: 悲剧，你用debian/ubuntu吗？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 嗯哼。。你一听就知道了。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你现在有啥问题？
<OT_iux> myke2: 额，不是多输几次就记住了么
<lemonhall> happyaron: 其实也不是不能运行，就是必须用ROOT用户。。。
<myke2> OT_iux: 你如何关闭输入法的
<myke2> OT_iux: 多输入几次
<iGoogle> happyaron: 这样问人，不对吧
<happyaron> lemonhall: 把 /usr/bin/fbterm 设置 suid 到root，sgid 到 utmp
<myke2> OT_iux: 关机，就没了
<OT_iux> myke2: 在通知区域右键点重启输入法
<OT_iux> myke2: 不会吧……
<lemonhall> happyaron: 说具体一些吧。。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 默认fbterm应该是suid的，但是debian打包时给去了。
<OT_iux> myke2: 我的很多词组都在
<myke2> OT_iux: 手动关闭可以保存的
<myke2> OT_iux: 你用什么关机的
<myke2> OT_iux: 关机指令
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我看了官方的FAQ。。一头雾水
<Yuking> happyaron: 我已经把系统中主要的包都升级了
<OT_iux> myke2: 我是用界面上的关机按钮阿……
<Yuking> happyaron: 现在可以调试openfetion了
<myke2> lemonhall: chmod 6755 /usr/bin/fbterm
<OT_iux> myke2: 话说你是不是没勾起 fcitx 的 自动保存词组
<myke2> OT_iux: 不是
<OT_iux> myke2: 我是PPA装的Fcitx4
<lemonhall> myke2: thx
<Lavande> 唔。。没有configure脚本。。不会编译了
<lemonhall> myke2: 是否等价与chmod s+u /usr/bin/fbterm...
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你试试 fbterm -i fbterm_ucimf 启动fbterm，能否输入
<happyaron> lemonhall: 否则就要suid/sgid
<happyaron> Yuking: 和levin说吧。。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 刚刚那个源码包，没有configure脚本，怎么编译啊？
<Yuking> happyaron: 他在哪儿呢？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我就是这样启动的。。ROOT用户可以很好的用。。132那个BUG。我知道编译一个新版本的就解决来
<myke2> OT_iux: 没设置
<happyaron> Yuking: 给他写邮件吧 levin108@gmail
<lemonhall> Lavande: 啥？
<happyaron> lemonhall: setuid比较好，比root强
<lemonhall> Lavande: EVA？。。。我没下载下来。。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 就是那个EVA的源码，里面没有configure脚本。。
<OT_iux> myke2: 没设置……是没“设置选项”这个功能，还是设置里面没有这个功能，还是有这个功能但是你没设置
<happyaron> lemonhall: 或者用capbility设置更好
<Yuking> happyaron: 那我先编译个debug版的，看看是哪个地方出问题了
<myke2> OT_iux: 我看到了，改天看结果
<myke2> OT_iux: fcitx 4
<OT_iux> myke2: ^^; 设置完似乎要重启Fcitx才能应用
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我确实不想用ROOT登入，不过也算可以。。。恩，方法都知道。。那个CAPBILITY怎么设置的？SETCAP这个命令在UBUNTU下就没有啊
<happyaron> lemonhall: 那就看这个 /usr/share/doc/ucimf/README.Debian
<myke2> OT_iux: 听说以前版本的fcitx不需要设置，可以自动检测关机信号量
<debianer> 谁把EVA继续开发吧
<Lavande> 我看到yuking最近提交了几次修改。。
<OT_iux> myke2: 额，反正4版的我发现有这个勾就勾上了……
<lemonhall> Lavande: 没有con有什么？M4？
<Yuking> myke2: 如果是init 5进去的，关机时有时候是记不住。以前也没搞明白是怎么回事，后来就没弄了
<Lavande> lemonhall: 有两个: configure.files   configure.in.in   可是不知道是干啥的呃。。
<debianer> 谁能继续开发eva吗？能抓图阿，能传文件，比linuxqq强多了
<lemonhall> Lavande: 有autogen.sh么？
<Yuking> Lavande: 那个其实是别人改的，我只是帮忙传上去了
<Lavande> lemonhall: 呃。。没有。。
<Lavande> Yuking: 那个怎么编译啊，没有configure脚本呃
<lemonhall> Lavande: 我晕。我SVN下来编译一下试试。。。。
<myke2> OT_iux: 4好像不能修改/usr/share下那个文件了?
<Yuking> Lavande: 哪个？
<myke2> Yuking: 我是init 3
<Lavande> Yuking: eva啊
<myke2> Yuking: 默认是init 3啊
<Lavande> lemonhall: 那麻烦你了啊:-D
<myke2> Yuking: 启动脚本里面
<OT_iux> myke2: 额，我……我从来没修改过……
<lemonhall> Lavande: 直接把SVN的地址给我。。。。
<OT_iux> myke2: 不是 ~/.fcitx 么
<Lavande> lemonhall: 主页上贴了这个命令：svn co https://evaq.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/evaq evaq
<Yuking> Lavande: 试试 make -f admin/Makefile.common
<myke2> OT_iux: 恩，这是本地设置，全局设置没了
<lemonhall> Lavande: 唉。。。SF太慢了
<myke2> OT_iux: 好像没了，或者设置不再是文本文件
<Lavande> Yuking: 诡异。。说我用的是automake 1.11.1，但是他自己说要求1.6.1或者更高啊。。。
<lainme> 我以为eva已经不再进行了，错了...
<lemonhall> Lavande: 降级吧。。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 确实。。sf的网页很慢。。不过刚刚svn速度还可以
<Yuking> Lavande: 的确，你的太高了
<Lavande> lainme: 我本来也以为的。。
<debianer> Lavande: eva还能用吗
<MaskRay> myke2: 做过
<Lavande> Yuking: 呃。。这个有点离谱，哈哈
<lemonhall> Lavande: 我现在用CHROME+WEBQQ+NOTIFY插件。。真得很给力了
<Lavande> lemonhall: 速度可好，登录会出问题不？
<Lavande> debianer: 貌似能呢。。
<debianer> Lavande: 是原来的代码还是更新了？
<lemonhall> Lavande: 我天天用。。。。
<Lavande> debianer: 我一直可以用的，但是半年前改过一次好有分组，然后登录就会崩溃。。
<Lavande> debianer: 其他帐号登录没问题
<Lavande> lemonhall: 我瞧瞧，chrome的插件市场有吗？具体叫啥名字啊？
<lemonhall> Lavande: 那你就把资料文件删除了估计就好了吧。。。。
<debianer> Lavande: 能说一下安装方法吗？
<Lavande> lemonhall: 呃。。我purge过好多遍，甚至把好有列表改成以前的样子，还是没用
<lemonhall> Lavande: 什么？我说得那个NOTIFY只不过是让信息通过D-BUS的OSD弹出。。。WEBQQ你不给力还是不给力啊
<Lavande> debianer: 源里就有啊！
<debianer> Lavande: 我试试
<Lavande> lemonhall: 我误解了。。我记得以前谁说过要基于webqq然后重写一个界面的。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 说是重新排列按钮什么的。。
<debianer> Lavande: 你是哪个发行版本？哪个源？
<myke2> MaskRay: RavenChan poj1149 这个网络流如何？
<Lavande> debianer: 我是10.10, 不过我估计所有版本的官方源都有的吧。。我在8.04时候就用过
<RavenChan> myke2, 没做过..
<debianer> Lavande: 大概你添加了另外的源，所以一直有的。我的就没有
<Lavande> debianer: 你系统是啥版本啊？
<debianer> Lavande: 是最新的debian稳定系统
<debianer> 赛帆的官方主页是哪个？
<Lavande> debianer: 酱紫啊，ubuntu的源里面有的
<debianer> Lavande: 能发一个给我吗？
<MaskRay> myke2: pigs
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩，难度如何?
<myke2> MaskRay: 当时我看着别人建好的图然后拍的
<MaskRay> myke2: 你上次不是做过了嘛
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次就是拍代码……
<myke2> MaskRay: 可以说是“抄”的
<myke2> 抄了建的图……
<Lavande> debianer: 呃。。我再找地址。。
<debianer> Lavande: 谢谢
<MaskRay> myke2: 我也是抄的
<Lavande> debianer: 不谢。。我记得apt-get可以显示包的地址的。。正在努力看man……
<myke2> Lavande: apt-get --print-uris
<myke2> debianer: apt-get --print-uris
<Lavande> myke2: 我刚刚就是用的这个。。貌似有问题
<Lavande> myke2: 好像却一个操作的命令。。apt-get后面都跟着一个命令的。。
<myke2> Lavande: apt-get -y --print-uris somepackage | grep '://' | awk '{print $1}'
<myke2> RavenChan: 看过题么?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你要成为试验品了。。。
<debianer> myke2: Lavande 麻烦你们俩了
<Lavande> myke2: 奇怪，还是没用。。
<ofan> http://xahlee.org/emacs/blog.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Xah Emacs Blog
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<tony_hit> Lavande: apt-get -y --print-uris --reinstall install python-dev
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 什么试验品？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你没做过，所以最能说明这道题的难度。我不小心先看的题解
<Lavande> tony_hit: thx，出来了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<Lavande> debianer: http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/eva/eva_0.4.921+svn42-2ubuntu3_i386.deb
<debianer> Lavande: 谢谢
<Lavande> debianer: 不谢，吃饭去。。
<debianer> Lavande: 快去吃吧，都9点了
<Lavande> debianer: :-D
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不会做....
<hymnusalae> Lavande, eva還在？
<debianer> MaskRay: raw('please input a[i]:')  要让后面的i显示跟着循环增长，怎么搞？
<myke2> RavenChan: 完全不会？
<RavenChan> myke2, 嗯
<debianer> MaskRay: raw_input('a[i]=')  这个语句，要让i跟着循环递增，怎么搞？
<RavenChan> myke2, 求题解。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 我刚才搞了下，不知道是否是受到原来题解的影响
<myke2> RavenChan: 稍等
<debianer> raw_input('a[i]=')  这个语句，要让i跟着循环递增，怎么搞？
<MaskRay> debianer: raw_input('a[%d]=' % i)
<myke2> RavenChan:
<debianer> MaskRay: 谢谢，搞定了，我用int(raw_input('a[%d]=' % i))
<myke2> RavenChan: x[i, j]表示第i个顾客操作之后第j个猪圈猪的数量
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 是啊
<debianer> MaskRay: 编程很灵活哦，有点意思
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 還是 KDE 3 嗎？
<myke2> RavenChan: 设K[i]表示第i个顾客打开的猪圈集合，为方便起见，设x[i, K[i]]表示对所有j在K[i]中, 求和x[i, j]
<myke2> RavenChan: 于是得到2种等式
<myke2> RavenChan: x[i - 1, K[i]] = x[i, K[i]] + y[i], y[i]表示顾客i买到的猪数量
<myke2> RavenChan: 还有就是对j不在K[i]中，x[i - 1, j] = x[i, j]
<myke2> RavenChan: 初始化时x[0, j]表示第j个猪圈开始猪的数量
<myke2> RavenChan: 看下对么？
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 不知道呢，反正gnome下可以运行，没管那么多啊
<hymnusalae> Lavande, ……
<Yuking> happyaron: 我已经解决openfetion的问题了，是我系统的毛病
<happyaron> Yuking: 哪里的问题呢？
<happyaron> Yuking: 给大家参考下。
<Yuking> happyaron: 其实就是gdk-pixbuf和librsvg的问题，因为我把没有svg的插件安装到gdk-pixbuf的目录中。这个对大家没有参考意义
<myke2> MaskRay, RavenChan: 所以只要关心x[i, j], 其中j在K[i]中，由第二个等式足以把j不在K[i]中的去掉，想想对么?
<Yuking> happyaron: 其实就是你上次说的问题
<happyaron> Yuking: 又是librsvg。。。
<happyaron> Yuking: 我让levin换png吧。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 主要是gdk-pixpuf默认没有svg的loader
<happyaron> Yuking: 换png是否能避免这类问题呢？
<happyaron> Yuking: 还是说会引入新问题？
<Yucoscn> 这儿程序员居多？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 。。。。你难道是某个发行版的包维护者？
<Yuking> happyaron: 应该不会有这个问题。不过，我觉得在正常的系统上，出我种svg的问题可能性也不大吧？
<myke2> lemonhall: happyaron 是Ubuntu && Debian
<Yucoscn> ibus?
<happyaron> Yuking: 一般都是洁癖
<lemonhall> Yuking: 额。。昨晚。。。是我和你在讨论OPENFETION的问题？
<happyaron> Yuking: 或者 huntxu 出现过一次。
<Yucoscn> o  是 openfeion
 * happyaron 没有“或者”
<Yuking> happyaron: 那png肯定会好一些，不装png库的人可能不多
<happyaron> Yuking: en
<caleb-> gtk 基本依赖 png 库吧
<caleb-> svg 保留，编译时生成 png 或其它图档也行嘛
<lemonhall> http://placekitten.com/
<FrankLv> 有人配置过rssh么？ 我配置成允许sftp,帐号可以密码登录，但是公钥登录不成
<Yucoscn> 人虽多哦～但是大家都不知道说些什么吧》
<hymnusalae> Yucoscn, 大家要是扯淡起來能把你淹死……
<Yucoscn> hymnusalae:  哈哈 ～呵呵
<Yucoscn> o  对了 有浙江人么？
<Yucoscn> virtualbox-4.0等 它apt下载完好等啊。原本等下载安装好就睡觉了～弄的又要晚睡了～天那现在 2158b/s了
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 你竟然不去它官网下载。。另外你竟然不用APT-FAST
<Yucoscn> fast～～试的～
<Yucoscn> 官网我丫也比较慢感情是网速吧～
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯?
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, apt-fast 是什麽？
<cfy> RavenChan: 在不?
<yiwanq> 一个shell脚本
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<yiwanq> 通过axel来下载deb包，加速
<hymnusalae> yiwanq, 你是回答我的嗎？
<cfy> RavenChan: 那个twt,加入用户怎么搞的?我准备给同学弄一个
<yiwanq> 是的
<hymnusalae> yiwanq, 我明白了，謝謝。
<Error746> Intel G31集显，是否能跑natty的新ui
<RavenChan> cfy, 我记得是没有限制的啊
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 他已经说了。。还可以加速升级过程。。。。否则实在太痛苦了。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 尤其针对PPA有奇效
<lemonhall> Error746: 应该没问题。。。
<Error746> lemonhall: 好的 谢谢
<billlee> ls --full-time和diff列出的+8000是什么意思？
<happyaron> billlee: +0800吧？
 * microcai gtk3 的 xim 有问题
<happyaron> microcai: 在用gnome-shell吗？
 * microcai 导致我用 xsunpinyin 输入总是有些须问题。只好改回 ibus 了
 * NoIE 为什么我的帖子，经常是访问量上百，回复不到十个？
<microcai> happyaron: 是
<microcai> happyaron: 我的 gome-shell 还是有最小化按钮的呀
<billlee> happyaron, 嗯，是
<microcai> happyaron: 版本是  2.91.90
<happyaron> microcai: 用英文环境么？
<microcai> happyaron: zh
<happyaron> billlee: GMT +8
<happyaron> microcai: 能切换下locale帮我找一个字符串不？
<microcai> happyaron:  ??
<microcai> happyaron: 嘛字符？
<happyaron> microcai: 我想知道 "Type to search..."出现在哪里
<microcai> happyaron: 什么东西？
<microcai> happyaron: 为何要切locale找？
<happyaron> microcai: 就是一个搜索栏，我想知道这是哪个搜索栏
<happyaron> microcai: 要英文环境里着这个字啊。
<microcai> happyaron:  ... gnome-shell 的呀
<billlee> happyaron, OIC
<happyaron> microcai: 嗯
<microcai> happyaron: 直接在 .po 里找就是了呀
<happyaron> microcai: 我想找它对应界面的哪个位置
<microcai> happyaron:  。。 右上交2
<microcai> happyaron:  。。 右上交
<happyaron> microcai: 用来搜索啥的？
<microcai> happyaron:  .. 程序啊
<microcai> happyaron: 输入 firefox 就可以了
<microcai> happyaron: 你可以试试嘛
<happyaron> microcai: 能搜索文件么？
<microcai> happyaron: 没试过
<happyaron> microcai: 我用2.30呢
<happyaron> microcai: 试试看
<microcai> happyaron: 那你用 2.90 的好了呀
<happyaron> microcai: 没空折腾
<microcai> happyaron: 能搜最近打开过的文件
<happyaron> microcai: 文件系统里的呢？
<lemonhall> happyaron: DASHBAROD,右上角。。什么都能搜的一个东西
<lemonhall> happyaron: 会配合那个最新的Z什么什么的。。什么都行。。。当下还只是程序
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, Zeitgaist?
<happyaron> lemonhall: 也就是说设计上是打算啥都能搜索的？
<microcai> happyaron: 你可以用 gnome-do
<lemonhall> happyaron: hymnusalae 如果没记错的话，是这样的。。几个视频里出现国什么都能搜的视频，但是你也知道GNOME-SHELL那些人。。一天一个想法。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 有没有试试编译eva啊？
<lemonhall> Lavande: 我和你一样，需要降级AUTOMAKE啊。。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 我降级了。。./configure也通过了，make竟然出错了。。
<happyaron> ok
<Lavande> lemonhall: 一般make出错我就没辙了……
<happyaron> 你们说这里面汉字写成啥好？
<RavenChan> Kandu, ~~
<lemonhall> Lavande: ME TOO。。。什么段错误啊，乱七八糟的，我一般MAKE出错就料到一边去了
<Lavande> lemonhall: 一样。。唉。。杯具
<lemonhall> happyaron: 键入想找的内容？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 好恶心的翻译。。。台湾人那边怎么翻的？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 台湾一般参考咱们翻译
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 哪個？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, Gnome 3裏的翻譯？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 嚓。。。大家都还很懒啊。。。
<caleb-> gnome3 下个月要出啦
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 恩。。。GNOME-SHELL的DASHBROAD右上角的INPUTBOX里面的那段灰色文字
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: TYPE TO SEARCH
<hymnusalae> 現在開始組織 Gnome 3 去死黨……
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 已经有很多人在黑了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 台灣一般會說鍵入搜索內容或者鍵入關鍵詞之類的吧……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 你这样是不对的。。。我仔细看了GNOME3就GNOME-SHELL不好用。。。。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 所以要組織起來，團結力量大。
<OT_iux> 装死去了，大家晚安！
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 基础库，GNOME3还是很给力的。我很期待GNOME3.。。一下子可以变成一个现代化的编程环境
<lainme> hymnusalae: 可以不用gnome-shell的吧
<hymnusalae> lainme, 和 lemonhall 說去……
<lainme> hymnusalae: 不是要组织去死党么，要多掌握实际情况
<hymnusalae> lainme, 問題是我知道可以不用 Gnome-shell 呀，而且是 Lemonhall 說他覺得不好用的。
<lemonhall> GNOMESHELL的人坚持认为没有最小化按钮是提供给用户一个独特的用户体验。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我用了一天，觉得DASHBROAD有些多余。。。。。
<lainme> lemonhall: 我觉得以gnome-shell现在那个样子，确实没有最小化程序的必要
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 最后回到熟悉的上面有一条系统栏的GNOME2里，觉得操作少多了。。GNOME-SHELL然我点鼠标，滑动鼠标的时间变多了。。体验不好。。。
<lainme> lemonhall: 毕竟连个窗口列表都没
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 也不完全是。有的時候你要看下桌面哪個東西的時候還算比較好用。再怎麽說那東西也是只要碰一下就好。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 都是個人習慣。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 恩。。也是。。不是很习惯，我倒是喜欢它把程序在几个工作区之间拖来拖去的方式
<Lavande> 有没有方法搜索一个文件夹中所有文本文件的内容？
<lemonhall> Lavande: 不知道。。。FIND？
<lemonhall> Lavande: grep?
<Lavande> lemonhall: 关键是文件内容。。我记得以前见到过有这样的图形工具。。忘了名字了
<logan-tay> 请教一下，mutt设置IMAP的指令是什么来着？
<Lavande> lemonhall: 对了，你写程序的吧？知不知道itoa这个函数是哪个包或者那个头文件里啊？
<lemonhall> Lavande: 眼熟。。是C的函数，我很久不碰C了
<Lavande> lemonhall: 我再搜搜。。试试看能不能解决掉。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 要是能解决了，make再出错，我就立刻关机- -!
<lemonhall> Lavande: stdlib.h。。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 奇怪。。这个貌似已经include了。。
<lemonhall> Lavande: 不知道。。grep就已经很好用了。。不必图形化工具了
<MaskRay> Lavande: win32 编程的习惯吧，这个不是标准库里的
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 额。。。那是那里的？
<Lavande> MaskRay: 编译eva的时候就卡在这里了。。
<Lavande> MaskRay: 应该include神马呃。。。
<MaskRay> Lavande: eva 是什么？
<Lavande> MaskRay: qq客户端。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: Lavande: 要不自己实现个？http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cstdlib/itoa/，不是 c99 或 c++2003 标准库的一部分
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 额。。。QT估计有实现。。
<Lavande> MaskRay: 我不会C……
<microcai> MaskRay: eva 是日本动画片
<myke2> lemonhall: 自己实现是一个多有趣的事情
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……
<microcai> hymnusalae: :D
<billlee> eva不是很老了吗？编译它干嘛？
<lemonhall> myke2: 好吧。。你们都是C语言狂人。。。。
<Lavande> billlee: 我发现有更新。。
<billlee> 哦，atoi 是干什么的函数？
<myke2> MaskRay: RavenChan 以前集训队论文里面有没有关于线性规划解决网络流构图的?
<MaskRay> myke2: 没认真看过
<Lavande> MaskRay: 我直接从wikipedia抄一段试试看。。
<RavenChan> myke2, 应该没有，可能连线性规划论文都没有？
<lemonhall> myke2: 网络流构图是什么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 是否有? 我想借鉴一点, 觉得手头工具不够成熟. 虽然似乎可以解决pigs
<myke2> RavenChan: 线性规划有，我google到一个，是讲单纯形算法的
<lemonhall> 怪不得你们在讨论FP。。。线性规划问题。。。用FP的确方便
<MaskRay> lemonhall: ?
<billlee> itoa 可以用sprintf或stringstream实现
<ofan> 谁用过jekyll  支不支持txt2tags?
<myke2> RavenChan: 对了，最小割和最大流属于对偶优化么？
<RavenChan> billlee, 效率...
<RavenChan> myke2, 是啊是啊，我写过一篇东西来着
<RavenChan> myke2, http://blog.programet.org/2011/02/谜之系列0线性规划.html
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 求
<lemonhall> 纯静态的站点工具。。有意思
<myke2> RavenChan: 最小割怎么线性规划表示？
<RavenChan> myke2, =_,
<RavenChan> myke2, 忘了，算导什么的上有
<billlee> RavenChan, sprintf效率可以接受吧，先考虑可用，有时间在考虑效率。
<myke2> RavenChan: 似乎只有最大流
<RavenChan> myke2, ?
<RavenChan> myke2, 或者你自己写一下最大流的对偶式看看
<relishthemoment> O:-)
<MaskRay> RavenChan: orz
<RavenChan> myke2, wiki上就有
<RavenChan> myke2, 搜索最大流最小割定理
<RavenChan> myke2, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max-flow_min-cut_theorem
<Lavande> 谁帮个忙写一下啊。。不会C，不想看手册了。。
<Lavande> itoa(EvaUtil::read32(decryptedBuf+pos),qqid,10);
<Lavande> 改写成sprintf
<MaskRay> sprintf(qqid, "%d", EvaUtil::read32(decryptedBuf+pos));
<myke2> RavenChan: orz
<Lavande> MaskRay: 多谢:)
<lemonhall> 一个执着于EVA的男人。。。。
 * Lavande - -!
<happyaron> lemonhall: wall-e
<lemonhall> happyaron: ？？
<happyaron> lemonhall: 执着于eva的是wall-e啊。
<myke2> RavenChan: 是否研究过最大流的线性规划的系数矩阵的各种特点？
<lemonhall> happyaron: .........想起伤心事了。
<Lavande> hooray
<lemonhall> Lavande: 可以了？
<Lavande> lemonhall: 编译继续了。。希望不要再出问题
<RavenChan> myke2, 没，但是我知道有一个网络单纯形算法
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了，我没搞明白sap和预流推进的区别，好像dfs(x, lim)的lim就是预流推进的溢出量。
<MeaCulpa> .
<Lavande> lemonhall: 哇卡卡卡，成功登录！
 * Guest34975 找工作蛋疼阿
<lemonhall> Lavande: 从来不用。。。所以。。就不说啥了
<Lavande> lemonhall: 呃。。汗
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<Lavande> lemonhall: 不过好有列表有点乱，但是能用了，哈哈
<Guest34975> evolution 记不住密码，蛋疼阿
<Guest34975> test my nickname
<songdesk> test my nickname
<songdesk> 啊，终于好了
<lemonhall> 23点了。。。蛋疼的时间到了。。。大家睡觉吧
<huangg> lemonhall: 好睡了
<hymnusalae> test my nickname 是什麽意思？
<Baili> “测试我的昵称”
<Baili> 就这意思
<Kandu> RavenChan: ??
<RavenChan> Kandu, 尼回得太慢了= =我已经自己弄好了
<hymnusalae> Baili, ……
<lemonhall> 这个点大家都蛋疼了。。。
<lemonhall> 唉，这里少个机器人。。。
<Kandu> RavenChan: 哦，我剛剛在打飛機呢
<RavenChan> Kandu, =口=
<RavenChan> Σ(っ °Д °;)っ
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 打飞机比喝酒还管用，催眠
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<lemonhall> ...........
 * hymnusalae 表示只要心如止水，怎麽都能睡著。
<Kandu> 怎麼 chromium-bsu 玩着玩着，自己飛機就死光了？
<RavenChan> Kandu, 漏过一架飞机少一条命
<Kandu> RavenChan: 這也太難了吧
<lemonhall> ？？？？
<lemonhall> 网址在哪里，同打飞机
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 這個我怎麽記得原來在WinMobile上好像玩過。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 是么..
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 當然不是一個名字。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我就是說這種設定。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 多有趣的设定...
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, ……
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 玩什麽打飛機，敢玩東方的才是人才。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 在玩= =
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哪一作？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 妖妖梦
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哦。永夜抄 Normal 模式能打到哪？
<Kandu> lemonhall: 源里有
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 没玩过= =
<alvin_rxg> 打飞机推荐：AstroMenace
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 您莫非通了= =
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 永夜抄 normal 很好過的好吧。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, Orz.......
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 永夜抄是最簡單的一作了吧算是。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 不知道，没玩过= =
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 話說你上半年閑不閑？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, why ask?
<Baili> 啥？源里都有东方永夜抄了？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我很閑……想找點事做。
<hymnusalae> Baili, ……
<hymnusalae> Baili, 怎麽可能。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae,  = =
<Baili> 说的也是啊=
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 做什么呢
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 你玩过妖妖梦么?
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 從第6作開始到倒數第二作都玩過。'
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 玩到風華錄吧。
<hymnusalae> 外加非想天則的格鬥。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, Orz
<Baili> 我玩东方系列，Easy模式都过不了第一关啊=w=
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, Orz
<hymnusalae> Baili, 你果斷不行……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 元老= =
<Baili> 不过，好歹玩Lock On真实模式还是近距离格斗胜利过的。。。。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我还没有不续命过过easy OTL
<Lavande> 碎叫
<Lavande> 大家晚安！
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我還差的遠，學校裏有一位是紅魔鄉 maniac 通關的。
<Baili> 晚安
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 88
<Lavande> hymnusalae: bye
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 非人类= =
<Baili> 睡觉，明天Linux上机作业居然是虚拟机安装RHEL5.5……
<RavenChan> Baili, 太轻松了吧喂！
<hymnusalae> Baili, 挑戰一下，單手安裝。
<hymnusalae> Baili, 另外一只手吃瓜子。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 有难度
<Baili> 单手安装，难度不大- -
<hymnusalae> Baili, 左手裝，右手吃……
<Baili> 反正咱一指缠得功夫还在啊，吼吼
<hymnusalae> Baili, 左撇子就換過來。
<Baili> 睡觉，晚安！
<lemonhall> 晚安，晚安。。刚编译了那个打飞机的游戏
<lemonhall> 看起来不错。
<hymnusalae> 金正日和菅直人这两个名字的开头字母都是jzr，这个是真相么？ 這看著人怎麽什麽都想的出來……
 * Kandu 打了 n 次第一關的 boss，都沒通過 T.T
<Yucoscn> 唔 都睡觉了啊？
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> linux 还有教的...
<lemonhall> 果然。。。。果然。。果然。。这个。。。游戏很变态
<MeaCulpa> RHEL 应该也是一路next吧，比装windows简单
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 啥游戏
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: chromium-bsu
<lemonhall> 都大半夜了。。玩一把纸牌睡觉觉去
<RavenChan> lemonhall, 加油
<MeaCulpa> 啥东西...
<MeaCulpa> 飞机！
<MeaCulpa> 把弹仓清空，自然就睡了
 * Kandu 過第一關了
<hymnusalae> Kandu, 去玩東方吧。第一次玩的人連第一關叫什麽都不知道就死了。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 那倒没有= =
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 第一关还是能过的
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 第一次玩什麽難度的？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, easy =_,
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, Normal我們都不玩的……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, Orz
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 不和您比...
<alvin_rxg> 打飞机推荐：AstroMenace
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 话说你玩了多久？还有你第一次就开hard的?
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 對，第一次就開hard。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, .....为什么呢
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 第一次的三條命打到第1關中boss剛過。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, .....
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 習慣。我玩射擊游戲一般都是先開 hard 看看難度。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, Orz
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 因為覺得多數平面射擊都太容易了。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我平时都不怎么玩射击游戏的。。。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 東方好游戲呀。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 是啊，zun好强。。。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 要不移植一個？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, = =你干吧，我会帮你的
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, ....帮你加油...
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, ……我又不會寫程序。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 学嘛...
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 是，我是在學，不過很累。要慢慢來……
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 所以請你出馬。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 但是要制作游戏光会程序不行的呀..
<redmorning> RavenChan:  还需要什么？
<RavenChan> redmorning, 音乐美工剧本，射击游戏还要射击弹道什么的
<RavenChan> redmorning, 设计
<redmorning> RavenChan: 最近觉得一门编程语言只是招式，在内功上要花的时间更多
<RavenChan> redmorning, ？你想表达什么/
<redmorning> RavenChan: 要看的东西太多，让我有些厌烦。移植游戏只和程序有关吧？
<MeaCulpa> 啥游戏
<RavenChan> redmorning, 那倒是...
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你移植還要音樂美工呀》
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你那移植的是個什麽……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我想原创 =_,
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哦，我支持你。
<redmorning> ebord我把每部的时间调成20分钟，结果发现电脑也按这个时间来思考……
<redmorning> s/每部/每步/
<happyaron> ylmf4.0的包管理系统有点蛋疼啊。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 那是個什麽包管理？我看上面說不是rpm deb什麽的。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: http://code.google.com/p/xiangelinux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: xiangelinux - Project Hosting on Google Code
<happyaron> 基于这个
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 謝謝，我看看。
<happyaron> 很垃圾
<happyaron> 那个项目是雏形，赖总被人忽悠了。
<happyaron> lol
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 還不如改 Gentoo 或者 Sabayon 之類的呢……
<happyaron> 包管理器叫ypkg，整得跟极为简陋的lfs自动化脚本似的，然后赶工几个晚上改成支持二进制。
<happyaron> 就专业。
<happyaron> 就这样。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> baselayout
<MeaCulpa> 还不如直接Gentoo算了
<MeaCulpa> 使用tmpfs进行编译操作，充分利用大内存。拥有2G内存时，所有编译都在内存中完成，不损伤硬盘。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: baselayout?
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: RC 系统
<happyaron> 等下我把它的包管理系统提取一下给大家赏析。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 不懂啥是rc系统
<MeaCulpa> 适合的用户群:
<MeaCulpa> 完成过LFS, 想找最具LFS特色发行版的用户
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo用户，但感觉Gentoo太复杂不易掌控
<MeaCulpa> Arch用户，想追求速度极限
<happyaron> rc是啥的缩写？
 * MeaCulpa 不喜欢LFS, 不觉得Gentoo复杂，不觉得Arch慢...
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 不知道
<happyaron> o
<MeaCulpa> 基本就是配置和服务的init
<MeaCulpa> 这个是雨林木风的发行版？
<happyaron> 唉，我觉得赖总是被忽悠了，lol
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ylmf是基于它的发行版
<hymnusalae> 我睡了，大家慢慢玩。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 所谓4.0是基于底层开发，就是这个意思，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ....
<MeaCulpa> ylmf有这个时间还不如做桌面定制
<happyaron> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> Labels
<MeaCulpa> Linux, LFS, 弦歌, KISS, Gentoo, GNU
<MeaCulpa> 这个项目的label就很牛
<MeaCulpa> 不知道用起来如何，呵呵，口头支持
<happyaron> 但是脚本还比较疲软。
<MeaCulpa> bash脚本整一套？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: +1
<happyaron> 我在提取，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> hmm...那要浩大的工程了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 不大。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: find 就可以
<MeaCulpa> 我是说他要实现那些脚本
<MeaCulpa> 还是bash的，Gentoo都觉得bash烦，用python
<happyaron> hehe
<MeaCulpa> 比Slackware的编译帮助功能多，反向依赖啥的
<MeaCulpa> 奇怪的是ylmf按照风格应该弄binary distro,怎么会想到弄src based
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 是被忽悠了
<MeaCulpa> ylmf 以前在windows里面不就是靠捆绑第三方商业软件赚钱的么
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: pkg还是binary的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 脚本粗略地改了下。
<MeaCulpa> 谁被谁忽悠了...
<MeaCulpa> 我一直觉得ylmf是一个商业味道很浓的违法的Windows redistribution
<MeaCulpa> 里面QQ迅雷一大堆
<MeaCulpa> 一定赚了不少钱
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 等等哦
<happyaron> zhongxin huang <zhongxin.huang@gmail.com>
<happyaron> :)
<MeaCulpa> 他们想好商业模式了么...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 那个xiange linux的一个committer
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 不知
<MeaCulpa> zhongxin huang是谁，忽悠er？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我都不知道他们的钱能撑多久，如果啥都想打包的话
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: google吧，没多少信息。
<MeaCulpa> ylmf 以前做windows, 打包的那些垃圾，每家收个几万，都够用了
<MeaCulpa> 这样搞不知如何...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 每家几万？你太小瞧人家了吧
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 软件安装成功，访问一下网址，就一块钱。
<MeaCulpa> 居然有人做windows的Distribution, 还有预装P2P的, 这要在国外违法十万八千里了
<MeaCulpa> 预装p2p那可是胁迫用户违法~~ 和贩毒一个概念
<happyaron> :)
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: wow, 是呀，能赚不少钱
<MeaCulpa> 话说我那时候都用深度win, 那个还收敛点
<happyaron> 悲剧的，刚想打开个图形界面的程序就死机了。
<MeaCulpa> 啥程序
<happyaron> chromium-browser
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * happyaron 我承认我偷懒了，应该用nc往外传文件。
<MeaCulpa> chromium不是浏览器么
<MeaCulpa> nc 太夸张了吧，ssh嘛
<happyaron> 这么危险的情况，还是nc靠谱。
<MeaCulpa> nc 话说我解压缩个nc windows binary, 还被norton抓住了
<happyaron> 万一用ssh引用了什嘛库，再给整死机了，那就xx了。
<MeaCulpa> 还自己改代码编译后
<happyaron> 呵呵。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 你啥机器？板子？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 虚拟机
<MeaCulpa> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ssh本来就在那里的
<MeaCulpa> 哪那么容易死
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: chromium也在那里的
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> chromium还没成熟呢
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ssh默认似乎不开，他这个pkg管理系统没那么多功能
<MeaCulpa> 最多用来看看gmali
<MeaCulpa> 总之国人的东西还是要支持的
<happyaron> 我就想用浏览器把tar传出去
<happyaron> 但是xx了。
<MeaCulpa> ftp嘛
<happyaron> 木有匿名ftp啊。
<ghosTM55> 你们都不睡觉的阿
<MeaCulpa> 国人的东西要支持，能弄成Sabayon那样就很好了
<happyaron> nnd又司机了。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 咋死的...
<happyaron> 打开终端
<happyaron> 然后死了
<MeaCulpa> 他这样搞，必须要有几个lfs, gentoo, arch, slackware的hardcore player 吧，国内要找齐这些人也不容易了
<MeaCulpa> 不熟悉，怎么学...
<MeaCulpa> Sabayon 社区里至少还有很多Gentoo老鸟，也有不少从不碰sab自己的binary 包管理的dev
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我觉得很难找齐
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 现在这个系统，就是照抄ubuntu，用了另一个pkg system而已
<happyaron> 然后定制一下gnome的panel
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 所以三下五除二，就可以把刚装好的Sabayon去Sabayon化，你有gentoo的问题也可以去那里问，那里人也往Gentoo Bugzilla发东西
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 哦...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 从启动到进入系统，所有程序都和ubuntu用的一模一样
<MeaCulpa> er... 也好嘛，只要对上游有反馈，就会有贡献
<MeaCulpa> 增加用户数量就是贡献
<MeaCulpa> 祝他们好运了...
<jasonleakey> 晚上也这么热闹.
<happyaron> 所谓ypkg已经提取出来了。
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=161&t=319675&p=2223107#p2223107
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 所谓 ylmfos 4.0 20110222 的一些信息（有关包管理系统）
<MeaCulpa> 基佬everywhere
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 看我帖子去
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: pkg list 也给出来了。
<happyaron> 软件版本和ubuntu 10.04差不多
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 自己打包的？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 看我介绍啦
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=319627
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ylmf的包不用deb了！
<happyaron> 错了
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=161&t=319675
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 所谓 ylmfos 4.0 20110222 的一些信息（有关包管理系统）
<happyaron> 这个是
<alvin_rxg1> 你们有人参与了 ylmf ？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg1: 没有
<alvin_rxg1> ẞß
<alvin_rxg1> o_O
<happyaron> alvin_rxg1: 我闲得没事拿来看看
<alvin_rxg1> =.=
<happyaron> alvin_rxg1: 顺便就简单分析了下
<alvin_rxg1> happyaron: 国内那俩叁个 distro 怎么样了？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg1: redflag和cs2c都在努力做社区吧
<happyaron> alvin_rxg1: deepin不知道，俩核心开发者走一个
<alvin_rxg1> cs2c 是啥？……
<happyaron> 中标
<happyaron> 别的还有啥？
<alvin_rxg1> 呃
<MeaCulpa> 其实用src based 有个好处，就是自己可以节约源空间
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 扯，livecd 1000M
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 好处得看给谁用
<MeaCulpa> ...
<happyaron> 有啥觉得有兴趣的，快说，这个虚拟机开一次不咋容易。
<happyaron> 你们说了我都尽量拿出来瞧瞧
<MeaCulpa> 我没兴趣...
<MeaCulpa> 这两年估计没心思从gentoo跳槽了
<happyaron> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 没空折腾，os只是平台，跑你需要的应用即可
<happyaron> 用的是systemd哦
<MeaCulpa> hmm?
<MeaCulpa> 那个，那些国内发行版的dev, 这里的频道都常来么
<happyaron> 不知道
<MeaCulpa> 他们讨论技术，娱乐，吹水，都去哪里呢
<happyaron> no idea
<MeaCulpa> 我就觉得奇怪啊，ubuntu论坛的人都不熟的话，那这些人在哪里happy呢
<happyaron> 有些人学完自己藏着呢。
<MeaCulpa> 难道是和我的同事们一样，把linux当成工作的工具而已，就像windows对于我
<happyaron> maybe
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ubuntu kernel team最少有俩上海人，平时挂#ubuntu-kernel但不上论坛不在邮件列表发言也不来这里
<MeaCulpa> 挺奇怪的，高手们都在哪里，最终用户们都在哪里
 * MeaCulpa <== 典型的End User
<happyaron> 或许高手们觉得没营养，都自己干
<xinchi> 大家好 ^_^
<^k^>  06:11
<xinchi> ^k^, hi~~
<Ponna> hii
<^k^> Ponna, 好  ㍞ 
<Ponna> o.o
<MeaCulpa> .
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-02
<lemonhall> 早
<xiamx> 早
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 很多高手只喜欢动手不喜欢讲话
<calebot> 预装P2P <- p2p 是合法滴，你们不要黑它
<lemonhall> 啊，刚学会怎么过滤离开消息。。世界清净了
<xiamx> lemonhall, xchat怎么过绿？
<lemonhall> xiamx: XCHAT不是对着频道，右键。。设置，就OK了么。。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 频道还能右键。。刚知道
<lemonhall> M
<lemonhall> hello world
<lemonhall> ?
<if_else> linux 可有定时提醒的小工具。在电脑前一坐就好久。眼睛痛！谢谢各位兄台了
<calebot> if_else: cron / at / 一些图形工具 都有
<ofan> if_else: crontab
<kasion> 有的
<dororo> amule的缓存设置多大？
<quanru> if_else: workwave
<quanru> if_else: workrave
<lemonhall> if_else: workrave跨平台的小绵羊。。。
<xiamx> if_else, Workrave +1
<xxd_> amule 太慢
<xxd_> 怎么设置高ID啊
<xiamx> 我一般把amule挂在vps上用
<if_else> 谢谢各位兄台了。我研究一下
<if_else> ofan: calebot: 兄台，可有 crontab 的脚本参考一下？谢谢
<calebot> if_else: 俺都用 sleep...
<calebot> if_else: sleep ; do something 之类的
<xiamx> 近几年自从windows有了MAC 远控木马好像就少好多了
<if_else> calebot: 谢谢兄台，我再google一下
<lemonhall> 也许去考个LPIC1挺有用的。。。可以把基础知识彻底补一下
<xiamx> lemonhall, 那vala豆瓣你想好要怎么写了么
<calebot> 豆瓣类的用 chrom* / prism 应该就好了？
<calebot> 也可以不用安装 prism, 直接用 firefox -app
<lemonhall> xiamx: 你想吧，我这两天要弄用友。。折腾一个COM接口的老东西，周末我们碰一下头，不难，就看有没有必要分层
<xiamx> lemonhall, 我这几天mid-term 也只能周末才有时间，到时再说
<roylez> http://www.hiprank.com/chromium-vs-firefox-vs-iceweasel-vs-vimperator.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: chromium vs firefox vs iceweasel vs vimperator
<xiamx> pro vim..
<basncy> 请问udp 应该支持全双工通信吧？
<zent00> 协议和双工有何关系？
<Evanescence> vifm和PCfm在ubuntu下怎么用源安装啊？
<lainme> Evanescence: 别的软件怎么装它就怎么装，只要源里有
<Evanescence> lainme: 但是我不知到他们在ubuntu里的具体名字，因为是大小写，
<lainme> Evanescence: 一般都是小写吧。第一个就是vifm，第二个没搜索到
<Evanescence> lainme: 在arch下很出名的那个叫PC。。m来着，忘了，搜索喜爱
<lainme> Evanescence: pcmanfm？
<Evanescence> lainme: 应该是
<lainme> Evanescence: 源里都有，名字全小写
<Evanescence> lainme: 谢谢了，你觉得哪个比较好一点？
<lainme> Evanescence: 我觉得还是nautilus好...
<Evanescence> lainme: 对了，vifm和pcmanfm是不是可以在terminal里看见目录树的啊？
<lainme> Evanescence: pcmanfm是个图形的管理器，gtk的。vifm没用过
<Evanescence> lainme: 不是吧，我还以为是在termjinal下的呢
<xrfang> 我的python程序添加了# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-以后，正则表达式就会破坏中文，请问有没有碰到过，怎么解决？
<Evanescence> lainme: 找到一个，midnight commander
<lainme> Evanescence: 恩，这个似乎挺受推荐的
<Evanescence> lainme: 哈，就三个都安装上
<Evanescence> lainme: 我要怎么修改登录时不是用nautious而是vifm之类的啊？
<lainme> Evanescence: 文件管理器和登录没多大关系吧
<iGirl> iGoogle: ee,卖部手机给我嘛~~~
<imadper> 同志们，大家知道emacs有个翻译模式叫啥来的？
<if_else> 各位兄台，x 下面那个命令，可以查看一个窗口的相关熟悉的？谢谢
<Evanescence> lainme: 这样啊，可是默认的不是nautious吗？怎么修改这么默认啊？
<imadper> iGoogle: 有手机？？？
<imadper> iGoogle: 同求~
<lainme> Evanescence: 不知道...
<Evanescence> lainme: 哦
<xrfang> if_else, 相关熟悉是什么？
<imadper> xrfang: 估计时相关信息
<imadper> xrfang: 外国友人，有时说话不清楚来的~
<xrfang> o
<imadper> cfy: 在不？
<imadper> cfy: 知道emacs有个翻译模式不？
<xrfang> 是不是指xev这个程序？
<iGoogle> iGirl: 二手的也要？
<iGoogle> 真是的
<iGoogle> if_else: xwininfo
<iGoogle> fvwmident 最好，只是废弃了
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<iGirl> iGoogle: 要啊,我就像找一个便宜的android来玩玩
<iGoogle> roylez: 好事？
<iGoogle> iGirl: 有一个过时的G4
<roylez> iGoogle: 没
<iGoogle> 你给我崽崽送一个高级点的玩具，就可以换了。 iGirl
<roylez> iGoogle: 你把wii或者ipad邮给我，然后我这边就有好事了
<iGoogle> roylez: wii。很久没玩了。ipad也比较少了。都etqw了。唉，小孩子喜新厌旧的。
<roylez> iGoogle: 那就送我尝鲜
<iGirl> iGoogle: 高级..不是要震动棒吧?
<iGoogle> 还有大白 小白。
<iGoogle> roylez: 可以可以。给地址帐号
<jyf1987> 额 moto的振动厉害
<iGoogle> iGirl: 你认为高级的，就可以。先验货。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 那不是肉包子打狗...
<iGirl> iGoogle: 迷香高档货了吧?
<iGoogle> iGirl: 怎么会。那手机现在就是玩具
<iGoogle> iGirl: 没试过啊。验货，效果测试下
<iGirl> iGoogle: 晕死...我和小孩子挣玩具啊...
<roylez> iGirl: 不能告诉他地址的，万一ee他拉坨屎装包裹的话....
<iGirl> roylez: 谢谢主席指点~~~
<iGoogle> roylez: 你手机不是有gbs定位嘛。
 * imadper 
<iGoogle> 迟早知道的啊
 * imadper 主席.....
<iGirl> iGoogle: 我哪里知道玩具什么高级的...没结婚没小孩子没经验啊...
<iGoogle> roylez: 你这重口味，当时就看2girl 1cup。都是屎类的。nnnnd
<imadper> iGirl: 给ee的小孩儿一本花花公子的杂志就好~
<iGoogle> iGirl: 你主观认定就可以
<iGirl> iGoogle: 前几天我们公司那些牛人还看呢...叫我看,理都不理的
<iGirl> imadper: 我上哪儿买去啊...
<iGoogle> iGirl: 看啥
<imadper> iGirl: 香港有的卖呀~
<iGirl> iGoogle: 那你验货不通过我不是浪费...
<roylez> iGoogle: 300元的手机，没这功能
<iGoogle> iGirl: 我会累计的啊。或者退货
<iGirl> iGoogle: 那个你说的2girl啥cup的啊
<iGoogle> roylez: 换吧。你这还有一台G4
<iGirl> iGoogle: 那那拉倒吧,,,昨天新闻刚说一个美国佬就这样给骗了20万美金呢
<iGoogle> iGirl: 小孩子，不懂的一边去
<roylez> iGoogle: 坚决不换手机，我半个月才冲一次电，不想改变习惯
<iGirl> iGoogle: 我咋不懂了,NNND
<iGoogle> iGirl: 那我支付宝先存你那边点款？
<iGirl> iGoogle: 呵呵,好主意,哈哈
<iGoogle> roylez: 手摇的？太阳能的？
<roylez> iGoogle: 飞利浦的
<iGoogle> 飞利浦的，我只知道剃须刀
<iGirl> iGoogle: 你开个价,不超过500我买来玩玩,谁鸡巴有空买什么你的儿子稀罕的高级玩具,NNNNNNNND
<roylez> iGoogle: 3天通了aquaria
<iGoogle> 那就500
<iGirl> roylez: 我原来的nokia 1100也可以半个月的
<Router2> roylez: 我用过9@9+，确实较长时间才需要充电
<iGoogle> 不玩这
<iGirl> iGoogle: 打个九折嘛~~~
<iGoogle> 450？
<iGirl> 嗯,分辨率太低,我就是玩玩然后也是送人的
<iGoogle> 送你2个充电器
<iGoogle> 好的。成交。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 我没有充气娃娃,不要那么多充电器
<roylez> http://cnbeta.com/articles/136108.htm
<iGirl> iGoogle: 电池还可以吧?
<iGoogle> 你家的充气娃娃，还电动。高级
<iGoogle> 电池2块
<jyf1987> 花花公子里面内容很不错的 还有科技类的
<iGirl> iGoogle: 电池好用就行,我不喜欢换电池的,麻烦
<vicwjb> wget的中文翻译谁搞的，怎么英国中部时间还不撤掉。。。都多长时间了啊
<iGoogle> 那可以
<roylez> vicwjb: 要中文翻译干什么...
<iGirl> iGoogle: 一个电池 一个充电器就好了,我可不喜欢太多东西~~~
<vicwjb> roylez: 呃，俺的是locale是中文啊
<iGoogle> iGirl: 付款 9555507312993661
<iGoogle> 赶紧
<roylez> iGoogle: 你又在坑人呢...
<iGirl> iGoogle: 记下了,先发货过来~~~广东云浮市郁南县南江口森宇林产化工有限公司 李满琳收
<iGirl> 分辨率有个480x320我还可以考虑自己用的...
<iGoogle> nnnd 咋这名字
<iGoogle> 只是没微距啊。我才换的。其他的都好
<iGirl> 咋了?
<iGirl> 名字不好,没官运 没财运?
<iGoogle> 照相没微距。
<iGoogle> 不测名字。又不是算命的
<iGirl> 我要鸡毛微距啊...要微距我买夏普的9020 900块
<roylez> iGoogle: 太无聊了，一点点事情都没有
<iGirl> roylez: 主席..你什么这样啊,江山社稷等你打理啊
<iGoogle> roylez: 你要另外一台不。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 都是g4的啊...
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iGoogle> 你这没邮编
<iGirl> 527121
<iGirl> 电话 13922636777,可以打电话确认
<jyf1987> 好 立刻把这号码拿去论坛广告去
<jyf1987> 办证 ons
<iGoogle> 好罗。回家办物流。
<iGirl> jyf1987: 你去啊,我有来电通,非电话本不接的
<iGirl> iGoogle: 好的
<jyf1987> 那又没关系 主要是想让公安机关来找你 lol
<iGirl> 我等着,货到开机可用我再出去做工挣钱,然后打钱给你,哈哈
<iGirl> jyf1987: 呵呵,这个更加无所谓了...
<iGoogle> 额。不准赖啊
<iGirl> iGoogle: 不敢~~~500块而已
<jyf1987> 呵呵 难不成你是南山法院的
<iGirl> 是450 ..搞错
<iGoogle> 好了。 roylez 你也换不。还有一个
<iGoogle> roylez: 我的wii退你吧。
<iGoogle> 全套设备。
<iGoogle> 日版的，不是韩版的
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。不说话呢
<iGoogle> 不是无聊嘛。出来。 roylez
<iGirl> iGoogle: 附送品,送给我,我要了,我不玩游戏的
<iGoogle> iGirl: 啥附送？
<iGoogle> 我还一台3匹的空调，2年的，谁要。
<iGoogle> 都退了
<hymnusalae> 真糾結，不愧是好想閃死你呀……
<iGirl> iGoogle: 白送的你都给我发过来吧,哈哈
<iGoogle> 。
<iGirl> 我这里里垃圾站不远
<iGoogle> 800, 空调
<iGoogle> 一边去
<iGirl> 3匹的...冷死...我不用空调的
<iGoogle> 我找 roylez，你答啥
<iGirl> 我不是无聊吗,你什么态度啊你,这么对待你的客户吗?ee
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 都变客户了。@
<iGirl> 哈哈
<iGirl> 那不是~~~等你发货了,我是大爷了还,等我还钱呢
<iGoogle> 咋不能先打钱。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 不行...你是有钱人,你不在乎那个破手机,我没有450我一个月没饭吃了
<iGoogle> 你老板啊。nnnd
<iGirl> 再说本来你说送我g9的
<iGoogle> . G9我都没。你瞎说吧
<iGirl> 老板个鸡毛
<iGoogle> 还不是
<iGirl> 不是啊...打工的...
<iGoogle> 那只是和上帝打工的说辞嘛
<iGirl> 中午给我发货,我给你450+一瓶迷香行了吧
<iGoogle> 我晚上才回家。边上就有物流。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 你咒我死啊
<iGoogle> 啥哦
<iGirl> 和上帝打工那不都是死人啊
<iGoogle> 上帝，就是客户啊。
<iGoogle> 谁都可以说，是和上帝打工啊
<iGoogle> 明明是老板，不承认
<iGirl> ...我是和老板打工,客户投诉质量就找我而已
<iGirl> iGoogle: 你去死,我是老板我买你的二手的g4,NNNNNNNND
<iGoogle> 我找叶子去你那边核实下情况
<iGoogle> 那你是上帝。
<iGoogle> 我是打工的
<iGirl> iGoogle: 可以啊,老大来了我请他吃蛇不补,我这里野味蛮多的
<iGirl> 不信就算了...
<iGoogle> 我先搜索下远近
<iGirl> 老板就老板吧,这么可怜的老板...
<xxd__> 我要
<iGirl> 广州到我这里是200公里
<iGirl> xxd__: 你要啥?
<xxd__> 我要空调
<iGirl> iGoogle: 生意来了
<xxd__> 白送吗？
<iGirl> xxd__: 800,不二价,要不?
<xxd__> 我没钱
<iGirl> xxd__: 3匹的
<xxd__> 不要
<iGirl> xxd__: 那去死
<xxd__> 不要了
<iGoogle> xxd__: 死家伙，这么便宜了。5k多。只要800。
<xxd__> 我没钱
<iGoogle> 还不知足
<xxd__> 3匹什么意思 a
<iGirl> xxd__: 你3匹马力啊
<iGoogle> 有点远啊。
<neaghfoz> 有在Archlinux上的Emacs弄好了mew没？
<jyf1987> 3p的
<iGirl> iGoogle: 吃饭了,你打八折,快递我给了,哈哈
 * edison0354 悲催了，最新的chromium又无限崩溃了……
<ofan> 用chrome!
<calebot> edison0354: 珍爱生命，表用 ppa
 * calebot 自己编译的 chromium 表示淡定
<ofan> 用官方发布的deb包
<edison0354> calebot: 官方build
<lainme> ppa nightly...
<calebot> edison0354: 今天又有更新
<calebot> edison0354: r76348
<edison0354> calebot: 刚才更新的，然后就悲催了
<calebot> edison0354: 官方 build dev-channel 连两天更新
<calebot> edison0354: dev-channel 还是 zip 包？
<lainme> 这么说我还是暂时不更新了
<edison0354> calebot: chromium，win版的mini-installer
<edison0354> calebot: 几个小时更新一次的那种……
 * calebot 自编译 chromium + libffmpegsumo.so(支持 h264) + libpdf.so
<calebot> edison0354: canary 还是 3rd party 更新软件？
<calebot> edison0354: 不过不管 canary  还是 3rd party, 本来就都容易崩
<calebot> edison0354: http://build.chromium.org/ # 从这里挑个 all green 的比较安全
<edison0354> calebot: 我是开自动更新器的
<calebot> chromium + libpdf.so 不错用
<lemonhall1> 啊。。。太好了。。11.04的LIVE——CD有一个非常不错的功能。。
<calebot> edison0354: 那八成是 3rd party 了，踩到雷很正常
<calebot> edison0354: 自己要跳进雷区的嘛…
<lemonhall1> 11.04的CD可以方便的选择升级10.10.。。。
<lemonhall1> 很好
<edison0354> calebot: 先用备用浏览器将就着，一会儿估计就又更新了……
<iGirl> lemonhall: 11.04升级10.10?
 * calebot 自编译++
 * edison0354 压魔禁II二期ED的PV先～
<lemonhall1> iGirl: 恩，LIVECD可以用来升级10.10.。。
 * edison0354 悲剧了！
<lemonhall1> iGirl: 这样下载一个11.04的CD就可以用来升级10.10了。。。还可以用来装新机器，备一份儿给虚拟机。。。方便多了
 * edison0354 megui又不知道为啥不能Index DVD的VOB文件了……
<calebot> 砲姐++
<edison0354> calebot: 炮姐
 * edison0354 晕，dgindexer不支持日语文件名……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 魔禁II的ED2？
<hymnusalae> calebot, 這也是一位萌炮姐的？
<ofan> 暴雪：暗黑3已基本完成 Beta即将来临
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩，昨天偷跑了，APE和ISO都下下来了～
<hymnusalae> ofan, 現在的暴雪基本可以相信。
<calebot> 炮姐俺の嫁
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 可以相信？
<edison0354> calebot: 握爪！
<hymnusalae> ofan, 代價就是開始出像 CTM 這樣屎一般的游戲了。
<iGirl> lemonhall1: 哦,新功能哦,live cd也可以拿来升级,赞,我下载的11.04没有办法分区,不知道现在好了没有
<calebot> edison0354: 情敌啊
<ofan> hymnusalae: 不知道啊
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯，我是說基本不會跳大票。
<edison0354> calebot: 你找当妈去……
<edison0354> calebot: 也可以去找理事长借几个妹妹算了……
<calebot> hymnusalae: 暴雪生来就是要跳票的…
<hymnusalae> calebot, 還有那個阿茲台克的那個魔法師。
<calebot> 不跳票的不是好暴雪
<ofan> 自由软件基金会主席Richard Stallman有个个人网站，但众所周知他不使用浏览器访问网站，获取信息的方式是邮件，
 * calebot 只萌炮姐不萌妹妹
<ofan> 不用浏览器.....
<MaskRay> 刚看到
<hymnusalae> calebot, 現在本來就不是好暴雪，暴雪星際2和大災變已經不算跳的很嚴重了。
 * hymnusalae 萌 INDEX。
<MaskRay> ofan: 你去做志愿者吧
<calebot> 阴蒂刻湿
<hymnusalae> calebot, 你看大災變做的是個啥……
<lemonhall1> ofan: 同志。。。人家有EMACS。。。需要游览器么？
<hymnusalae> calebot, ……
<ofan> MaskRay: 为啥要我...
<MaskRay> lemonhall1: 但他可能不用 w3m 或 w3 的，因为是志愿者帮他维护个人网站
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 海原光贵也是的
<edison0354> calebot: 那个叫阴蒂可湿
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 那人家能收郵件為什麽不能訪問網站。不就是說明人家不上嗎……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 海原光貴失蹤呢好吧……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 現在那個是阿茲台克的魔法師。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 在医院吧？难道又失踪了？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, Wikipedia上說是失蹤了。
 * edison0354 话说我从VOB里抠出来wav，然后扔到itunes里专程m4a，然后再mux进mp4里是不是很蛋疼……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我是沒有劇透看片子就沒有味道的那種……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我也喜欢剧透
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 明显是他写了一个脚本，帮他从服务器抓取网站，然后发到他邮箱里。。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 比如左方之地被砍了啊，右方之火开着冰船啊一类的剧透
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 嗯，大概可以應該差不離是這樣。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那个ED的专辑里附带的那首歌不错……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。後方之水現在成普通魔法師不是聖人這樣的。
<jyf1987> vob
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 又变回双圣人了早就
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 真的假的……wikipedia最近更新不給力呀。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 开始是丢掉了一个圣人属性，还剩者一个来者
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我是看论坛剧透的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 後來又丟掉一個。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，水叔多灾多难啊……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 在打大天使加百列再三復活的時候兩個都沒有了。
<hymnusalae> 嗯。
<hymnusalae> 問題是水叔是怎麽“聖母”的……
 * jyf1987 不是一家人 不葬一家坟
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 從哪來這個話的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 水叔一男的叫聖母……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 圣母属性是用圣人属性的时候有损伤然后自动修复用的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 普通人即使是圣人，老用天使术士也会有损伤的，从神裂打天使的时候就可以看出来
<hymnusalae> dingyichen, 嗯。
 * edison0354 开始2-pass了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> 我好像又把無關人士搞進來了。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 自己想的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……我是說什麽背景下來這麽一句。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你那句话是啥意思？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 听过only my railgun的附送歌没？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有。
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=161&t=319675
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 那是你馬甲？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 没啥意思 就顺口而已 就跟 窗前明月光 我是郭德纲一样
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 最近在回顧曲目，最近在洗腦yozuka的Morning Sugar-rays
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那个是哈皮马甲的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 是真的是吧？
 * edison0354 压完视频，开压音轨
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 真的是的……
<jyf1987> 哪个是哈皮马甲？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 上面哈皮帖的那個帖子的樓主。
<jyf1987> 没看到
<hymnusalae> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=161&t=319675
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你什麽眼神，這連1頁都沒有翻過去。
<jyf1987> 我基本不看论坛帖
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我看到這些個用ERC的怎麽就想到當年我用ERC那個矛盾心理呢
<edison0354> hymnusalae: pidgin无鸭梨
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 还不如搞 gobalinux
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, gobalinux是什麽？
<jyf1987> 装软件就弄个目录就好了
<Evanescence> edison0354: 怎么在录制视频后，加入一段音乐啊？
<jyf1987> 删除就删除目录就ok了 再清理下死链
<edison0354> Evanescence: 啥意思？全部替换BGM还是加进去？
<neaghfoz> 谁知道stunnel怎么搞不？mew一直Creating an SSL/TLS connection...
<Evanescence> edison0354: 是在录制完视频后添加进去一段音乐，就是那种常见的在视频网站上见到的那样带有音乐的效果
<edison0354> Evanescence: 用编辑软件啊，imovie可以，会声会影一类的应该也可以，premiere和final cut这些更强大的也可以……
<Evanescence> edison0354: 我不管是什么软件，最好是命令行的，然后添加进去，在时间轴上只要音乐重复就可以了。推荐个命令？或者是GUI的也行
<edison0354> Evanescence: 命令行的应该做不到这东西吧……不知道了，Linux随便找一个视频编辑器应该也可以
<Evanescence> edison0354: 随便一个都可以吗？简单操作的推荐一个？
<edison0354> Evanescence: 我用的mac的imovie……
<edison0354> Evanescence: 所以没的推荐了……
<Evanescence> edison0354: 额。。。。
<edison0354> Evanescence: 这个功能算比较简单的，所以我猜随便一个都可以……
<ofan> "WTF, [rms] can't maintain his own damn website?"
<Evanescence> edison0354: 好，我去找找
<ofan> http://lists.nyhacker.org/pipermail/hacker/2011-March/000191.html
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=235258  这是我以前折腾的
<neaghfoz> <Gun^Rose> 你的帖子已经看了，启动了stunnel后，netstat -an | grep -iw LISTEN没有143
<Gun^Rose> 我也忘了，好久没弄这东西了
<neaghfoz> Gun^Rose: 太郁闷了，估计是stunnel.conf有点问题
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://cn.engadget.com/2011/03/01/how-fast-is-usb-3-0/
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 婊科技？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 某个编辑总是这样写……
 * edison0354 大家说明天乔教主回来吗？
<happyaron> 话说，ylmf这么整，似乎前途未卜
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: 你配置了143端口没？这是给imap的
<happyaron> 看他们有多少钱了。
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz:
<Gun^Rose>  [imaps]
<Gun^Rose> accept = 993
<Gun^Rose> connect = 143
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 坐等你被和谐
<Gun^Rose> 哇
<neaghfoz> Gun^Rose: 帖子上不是accept=993,connect=143么？
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: 是的
<neaghfoz> Gun^Rose: 那我已经按照那里的来写的了啊
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: 不行你就直接 telnet localhost 143  ，看看有没有反应
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: 是不是stunnel4服务没有启动成功啊？
<neaghfoz> Gun^Rose: 服务已经启动成功的了，直接telnet就Connection refused
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: 啊，拒接掉了！？？？
<neaghfoz> Gun^Rose: netstat -an | grep -iw LISTEN显示的有993,995,9959,465,4659,9939
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: 晕了，是不是要支持ssl还要专门设置stunnel啊，好像是有些步骤的，你google一下看看
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: 具体的我记不得了
<neaghfoz> Gun^Rose: 记得我在Ubuntu上就能成功，我现在在Archlinux上就死活连不上，罢了，先放着，我都google了一个上午了
<roylez> iGoogle: 送我吗？
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: arch!!!我刚从arch换回ubuntu，憋了3个月，实在受不了了，跑回来了
<roylez> Gun^Rose: ...难得看见有逆流
<neaghfoz> Gun^Rose: 你不觉得Arch要比Ubuntu快点么。。。。我笔记本有点老了
<Gun^Rose> roylez: 我主要是办公用，不是玩，要是玩的话，arch还是不错的啊
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: 是快，能感觉得倒
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: 我主要是受不了更新，更新太快，哇卡卡
<roylez> Gun^Rose: 我办公用debian testing，在家用arch。都是用awesome，没有感觉什么不同
<roylez> Gun^Rose: 这个有道理。这也是我用debian的原因
<Gun^Rose> roylez: 恩，debian也用过，都不错，ubuntu适合懒人
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 喬不死要來中國？
<roylez> Gun^Rose: debian适合懒人，ubuntu 6个月升一次要死人的
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 啊？还没死？还是要死这边来？！
<neaghfoz> Gun^Rose: Ubuntu默认装上了一大推我从不用的东西，office之类的
<Gun^Rose> roylez: 呵呵，是啊，我基本每星期升级一次
<roylez> Gun^Rose: 我家里的arch也差不多这个频率
<neaghfoz> Gun^Rose: debian上次我装了一次，安装选了中文进去后全是方框，啥玩意啊这是
<sheshark> 我一直接受不了不能telnet的论坛
<Gun^Rose> roylez: 但是arch的下载量就大多了
<hymnusalae> 你們好凶殘。我 FreeBSD 已經半個月沒有升級了。
<sheshark> arch论坛做的好漂亮
<roylez> Gun^Rose: 恩，无所谓了
<kasion> 用Debian 无折腾
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: 记不得了，估计是locale设置的问题，还有字体
<hymnusalae> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110228/176495.html 這年頭小孩太凶殘了。
<Gun^Rose> roylez: arch的安装对我来说比较痛苦，我是无线网络，要在字符界面下先设置网络连接，太变态了。。。
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 是嗎？很漂亮吧？
<neaghfoz> Gun^Rose: 这算不算bug啊。。都设置了中文了，没中文字体还改locale
<Evanescence> Gun^Rose: 我也差不多的情况，你是怎么链接无线网络的，在命令下？
<roylez> Gun^Rose: 这个确实比较难受。我从来都没试过自己用iwconfig去连无线
<Gun^Rose> neaghfoz: 不算，debian基本系统才100多M，那些不算
<neaghfoz> Gun^Rose: 我下的是900m那个img
<Gun^Rose> Evanescence: 记不得了
<neaghfoz> Evanescence: 首先ifconfig wlan up,然后iwconfig wlan essid xxx什么的
<Evanescence> Gun^Rose: 不是吧，我以前看过一点，iwconfig，iwlist，wpa-app什么的，但是尝试了没成功，
<Gun^Rose> 差不多
<Gun^Rose> 痛苦
<Evanescence> neaghfoz: paste一个steps
<Gun^Rose> 我是手机上网，看着archwiki一点一点折腾的
<Gun^Rose> :'(
<neaghfoz> Evanescence: wiki上写得很清楚啊，我都是照着wiki来做的
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 是的，很简洁漂亮
<Evanescence> Gun^Rose: 你在终端二里打开arch自带的manual不久好了，安装的时候一开始有提示啊
<hymnusalae> sheshark, ……天哪，這都漂亮了，人和人的審美真是差別很大的說……
<Gun^Rose> Evanescence: 我不知道，英文也不好啊
<Evanescence> neaghfoz: 你的无线联网是照着archwiki弄的？为什么我没连上的，纠结
<Evanescence> Gun^Rose: 我也是，看过中英文，两个相互猜，猜的差不多
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 明天水果发布会，我说教主会不会上台
<Gun^Rose> Evanescence: 呵呵
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 好吧……
<neaghfoz> Evanescence: 貌似要看你的无线加密的加密方式，里面有几种方案的
<Evanescence> 有没有人试过用wicd-cli链接无线的啊？
<Evanescence> neaghfoz: 这样啊？没见过选项里有选择加密方式的。好像
<neaghfoz> Evanescence: 忘了，都试试就没错了
<Evanescence> neaghfoz: :-)，也对
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 那你给出来一个漂亮的网页
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 呃，……個人以為至少 http://drupal.org/forum 這個看上去也好一點吧，最差最差上面有個漸變……
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 拿深色大色塊上的，實在受不了。
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 这个太乱了
<sheshark> 还是简洁点好
<hymnusalae> sheshark, ……我覺得是我看亂網站看多了以後看這樣的網站已經心存感激了。
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 呵呵
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 看到拿大色塊向上糊的，總覺得像回到了90年代……
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 我甚至怀疑网上的简洁的网站是为了方便linux用户用elinks浏览
<hymnusalae> sheshark, elinks...
<sheshark> hymnusalae: elinks点起来太快
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 那個實在受不了。
<calebot> 有些是为了方便视障流览
<Evanescence> 使用lynx的路过
<calebot> 高对比颜色 + text
<hymnusalae> calebot, 到過頭來說，不說CLI GUI之間那些扯不完的事，網頁這種東西打到現在4和5版本的標准後，根本就不是為lynx這樣的瀏覽器考慮了吧……
<calebot> hymnusalae: 有无障碍标准的
<hymnusalae> calebot, 哦，我去找找。
<calebot> hymnusalae: 好网站都会服务视障用户
<calebot> hymnusalae: captcha 用声音之类的
<hymnusalae> calebot, 哦。
<Baili> 基本上，CLI的浏览器跟Web2.0绝缘了。。。。
<calebot> Baili: cli 也可以用 web 2.0 的
<iIlL10oO> CLI的浏览器到时候会升级
<sheshark> 似乎小孩阶段没学会说话，这一生学说话都难
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 這話題換的……
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 想起来就说的
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-5-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 16:09:46 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<Baili> sheshark:有道理啊
<hymnusalae> 才注意到 lynx 還可以支持盲文凸現
<sheshark> 
<Baili> 怎么支持盲文？
<calebot> 有点字机
<iIlL10oO> 点读机
<hymnusalae> calebot, 我看成了點讀機……
<hymnusalae> iIlL10oO, 握爪……
<junk> ubuntu 10.10 可以安装GNOME3桌面了吗？
<hymnusalae> iIlL10oO, 還是步步高點火機，哪裏不會點哪裏比較強。
<calebot> gnome3 还没发布呢
<iIlL10oO> hymnusalae: 泡妞不会.
<hymnusalae> iIlL10oO, ……這和泡妞有什麽關系？
<junk> 原来PPA和个测试版的，现在没了GNOME-DESKTOP3这个包了。纠结。
<sheshark> 大家说将来有没有可能在微博和博客里面挂牛皮癣广告，收入网站和博主分成？
<calebot> 现在就可以了好伐
<sheshark> 现在那么多的点击，不挂广告太可惜了
<Baili> 广告早就有了= =
<sheshark> calebot: 现在挂广告的网站少吧
<sheshark> 博客大巴听说有
<calebot> sheshark: 你看的太少了
<sheshark> calebot: 是分成吗？
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 少嗎？
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 新浪微博没有吧
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 百度空间也没有
<Baili> 新浪微薄有新浪自己的广告。。。。。
<sheshark> Baili: 给个网页看看，我怎么没发现
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 搞笑。
<hymnusalae> sheshark, http://blog.sina.com.cn/twocold
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 右下角馬上彈出來。
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 就是不給博主錢就是了。
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 是撒，没有分成
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 影响博主的写博客积极性
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 那是呀，新浪的觀點是我不要錢給你博客空間，你就得讓我給你打廣告。
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 而且不能讓其它廣告公司拿錢。
<hymnusalae> sheshark, Google AdSense和Wordpress上組合不很好嗎》
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 但是写的博文是博主自己的写的吧
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 那你同樣看上面那個網站，人家不也有自己的廣告嗎？
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 廣告不限形式。
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 我上英文网站比较少，我英语只有4级60多分，而且忘了不少
<hymnusalae> sheshark, ……
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 是分成还是全部归博主或者网站？
<calebot> 她鲨
<Baili> 英语能力跟几级关系不大啊= =
<hymnusalae> calebot, ……這名字叫的……
<sheshark> Baili: 我这几天在上dict.cn背4级单词
<user8888> hi,everybody
<hymnusalae> Baili, 昨天還看到有說四級261分出國的。
<hymnusalae> user8888, hi
<calebot> 背单词没啥用啊
<user8888> 各位有用pidgin上msn的吗？
<hymnusalae> calebot, 很有用，我現在看老外說話就單詞不懂。
<calebot> hymnusalae: 出国可以读语言学校的
<sheshark> calebot: hymnusalae 我也觉得背单词有用
<calebot> 一句都不会也可以出国啊
<hymnusalae> calebot, ……我沒有事找那個做什麽，花錢呀。
<calebot> 有环境学起来快
<hymnusalae> calebot, 那到是。
<user8888> 环境很重要
<sheshark> 以后不知道能异地交换学英语和汉语
<user8888> jet li出国就拿个单词本，你看现在英文多溜
<calebot> sheshark: 现在就有鸟
<Baili> 自从不去欧服玩网游，我的英文一落千丈啊
<calebot> sheshark: skype 英语/汉语 教学
<user8888> 有用pidgin上msn的吗？、
<user8888> 喂～～～～～～
<hymnusalae> Baili, 我玩 NWN 的時候學了不少。
<hymnusalae> user8888, jet li 是誰？
<user8888> 李连杰啊
<hymnusalae> user8888, 哦。
<sheshark> calebot: 国内学那么多年的英语，姚明和易建连去美国混一段时间就可以用英语了
 * hymnusalae 以 Linus Torvalds 在好來屋的表現為目標，一個明星都不要認識。
<Baili> EVE Online打会战，都是统一的英文指挥，听着美国佬唧唧歪歪干活，练就不错的听力
<user8888> 那啥时候我也去玩玩
<user8888> 哪里可以练习到这种英文？
<hymnusalae> user8888, http://www.google.com/search?hl=zh-TW&source=hp&q=skype+%E8%8B%B1%E8%AA%9E+%E6%BC%A2%E8%AA%9E&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<user8888> 什么游戏？最好不要花太多钱
<hymnusalae> user8888, 好多。
<Baili> 除了MSN蛋疼的加好友体制，Pidgin用MSN还是可以的
<Baili> user8888：EVE Online，月费15美金
<user8888> Baili: 现在发现，好像msn的许多功能，Pidgin用起来兼容性不太好
<user8888> hymnusalae:  这种方式倒也不错
<Baili> user8888：能聊天就好了
<hymnusalae> user8888, 嗯。
<user8888> 双方都能够学习到
<hymnusalae> Baili, 15 USD 好多呀……
<user8888> Baili: 但是，好像附件功能啦等等好像有问题
<sheshark> 我不喜欢打游戏，只是在学校时候打过cs和格斗
<sheshark> 网络我觉得是浪费时间
<user8888> sheshark: 不过，那种气氛比较容易学习语言，自热而然的
<sheshark> user8888: 应该就是英语聊天室，现在的聊天室一般不能群聊，只能衣蛾个人发言，下面的人听吧
<user8888> sheshark: 要利用网络的优点，姘去网络的缺点
<sheshark> 网游是浪费时间，打错了
<sheshark> 一个人发言，下面的人听
<calebot> 聊天室只有一个人讲还去个啥
<user8888> sheshark: 那种缺乏互动
<user8888> 其实游戏是最好了
<user8888> 因为主要是打游戏，聊天是次要的，那比较自然
<hymnusalae> user8888, 玩魔獸世界去吧佻。
<sheshark> user8888: 网游我觉得浪费时间，如果有一个游行象读书一样的能终身伴随那还可以去玩玩
<sheshark> 游戏
<user8888> sheshark: 那到也是
<sheshark> user8888: 玩了好几年过后，突然不流行了
<sheshark> user8888: 白费心血
<Baili> EVE Online不错= =
<calebot> 人生本来就很多是休闲啊
<user8888> 等水平够了，再用外语给别人讲故事吧，还能练习演讲能力
<calebot> 高兴就好，无所谓白费
<user8888> 哈
<calebot> 去打球还不是白费心血？
<calebot> 也没能进个 NBA
<sheshark> calebot: 我是一个没有安全感的人
<calebot> just for fun
<sheshark> calebot: 不停的动，直到死
<Baili> 兄弟，自挂东南枝吧。
<oliver661> 冒泡 EVE美服怎么样
<user8888> 恩，just for fun。
<Baili> EVE只有欧服跟国服
<sheshark> Baili: 哈哈
<oliver661> 我被CDC恶心死了
<Baili> 国服是茶几
<oliver661> 欧……
<Baili> 欧服全世界都在玩
<user8888> pidgin真的兼容性那么差？
<user8888> 那在linux下面，别人msn传给文件给你怎么办
<edison0354> user8888: 我记得pidgin能接收文件啊
<happyaron> ...
<calebot> happyaron: 放学了？
<user8888> edison0354: 似乎不太好用
<oliver661> 欧服教育网无能……
<sheshark> 学理科是不是越学，心理年龄越小，看爱因斯坦
<Baili> 我这里教育网还凑合，延迟400左右
<user8888> 高级一些的msn版本发过里，这里就没有反应
<user8888> 比较奇怪
<oliver661> 400…
<user8888> sheshark: 差不多
<Baili> MS又蛋疼改协议了？
<happyaron> calebot: 累了休息一会儿
<pityonline> iGirl 是疼猪？
<Baili> EVE，延迟400问题不大
<sheshark> user8888: 学文科是越学，心理年龄越大，不知道有没有这回事
<user8888> Baili: 不太清楚啊，不知道有没有更加兼容一些的软件
<edison0354> sheshark: 你文科生？
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 我學理科的，早在大一我心理年齡檢測就是50歲了。
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 比我强大 , hymnusalae
<palomino|working> 我测的才48 , hymnusalae
<Baili> 不用MSN。。。。
<oliver661> 恩 EVE 400没啥的
<hymnusalae> palomino|working, 我是53.
<palomino|working> -_-
<hymnusalae> palomino|working, 後來我再也看什麽心理學什麽東西了。
<oliver661> 都这么老……
<hymnusalae> palomino|working, 全是狗屁。
<sheshark> edison0354: 我谈不上什么学科的，菜鸟一个，无聊的蛋疼的人
<user8888> sheshark: 学文科的逻辑性差一些，学理科的比较理想化一些吧，对现实认识差一些吧
<Baili> 为啥我是32.。。。。
<palomino|working> 年轻有为阿 , Baili
<oliver661> 。。。
<Baili> 可我实际年龄还不到20啊混蛋
<palomino|working> ......
<oliver661> 去吉野家吃饭……
<oliver661> ………………………………
<pityonline> happyaron: irc 看在线用户列表用什么命令来着？我给忘了
<sheshark>  /names
<happyaron> pityonline: ^
<pityonline> sheshark: thx
<oliver661> Baili：你是正太么。。。
<Baili> 过保质期了
<pityonline> happyaron: :)
<edison0354> oliver661: ……
<Baili> 19半
<edison0354> Baili: 握爪
<oliver661> 。。。囧 我这两天在推特上老遭受人生打击
<edison0354> Baili: 我19大半了……
<hymnusalae> oliver661, 怎麽了？
<oliver661> 随便遇上一个Linux开发的就是18、19的
<oliver661> 2吾等老矣。。。
<hymnusalae> oliver661, 哈哈。
<Baili> 淡定，RMS同志都宝刀不老呢
<sheshark> RMS结婚生孩子没有？
<Baili> 天知道
<sheshark> 看过照片，肚子好大
<oliver661> 生孩子。。。
<Baili> 不过他要在中国绝对光棍一辈子
<jyf1987> rms有小孩么
<lemonhall1> rms...是老光棍把
<oliver661> chatzilla居然点了用户名就是private。。。
<lemonhall1> BFS谁知道？。。。
<sheshark> rms钱多不多？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, BFS 有很多意思，你說的哪個？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 内核。。。
<oliver661> 看到v6的地址好怀念。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 這個這裏不少人都知道吧。怎麽了？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 现在加这个东西对10.10有帮助？
<Baili> IPv6翻墙真方便。。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 我原來用過 zen-kernel 開過這個東西，沒有什麽作用。該如何還是如何。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae:额。。。
<lemonhall1> Baili: IPV6需要ISP支持是不是？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 那我就期待那个300行到补丁什么了。。。貌似11.04会用。。。。起码让FLASH全屏别太夸张
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, Flash die...
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 300行補丁還沒有進嗎？
<Baili> IPv6，如果ISP不支持，貌似可以开隧道还是怎么的，你放狗去搜搜看好了
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 200行鸡血补丁。。。2.6.38.。。10.10都是2.6.37.。。。
<guodongbin> 有做网站开发的吗？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 哦。和我沒有關系，我BSD的。 （被打
<hymnusalae> guodongbin, 直接說問題吧，這麽問人家不出來的。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<guodongbin> 同事给我发了个网站的压缩包，解压后放到tomcat哪个文件夹啊
<guodongbin> 怎样用tomcat发不出去
<Baili> 何以解忧，唯有bilibili.us啊
<lemonhall1> Mike完成的测试发现，最大延迟下降10倍以上，桌面的平均延迟下降60倍。Phoronix的测试显示，在Core i7 970机器上编译内核时，同时播放的1080p《大雄兔》视频仍然很流畅。该补丁预计将合并到Linux 2.6.38中。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那个补丁也就是开不知道几个线程编译内核，然后同时开不知道几个高清的时候才有用吧
<edison0354> Baili: bilibili王道
<hymnusalae> Baili, acfun	黨表示毫無壓力。
<lemonhall1> 奶奶到。。。CORE I7.。。。。
<edison0354> Baili: 话说阿三那个科幻片想象力相当强大啊！
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，和我沒有關系，我BSD的。（繼續被打
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 打吧
<hymnusalae> guodongbin, tomcat...
<Baili> 技术宅拯救世界，所以我们的前途是光明的233
<lemonhall1> 今年入手个I7.。。然后猛开虚拟机。。。
<Baili> bilibili跟ac都有号的路过233
<lemonhall1> 有了I7，谁还玩XEN啊。。。
<guodongbin> tomcat 怎么了？
<hymnusalae> guodongbin, 沒有什麽……只是感慨一下。
<edison0354> Baili: 我都没号……
<edison0354> Baili: 有号的话就不能在bilibili刷屏炮姐啊
<Baili> 有号纯粹是为了看权限福利啊233
<iamfbi> quit
<edison0354> Baili: 注册不到号啊……
<guodongbin> 怎样用tomcat发布网站啊？？？？？？
<Baili> 要每天刷一次，试试运气去注册才行啊
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 魔禁的广播剧好欢乐
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<calebot> edison0354: 日语达人？
<edison0354> calebot: 有字幕
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你能听懂日语不？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 能聽懂一部分。
<GPLfeng> 魔禁确实很好看不过更喜欢无头
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦，我想找电磁炮广播剧的字幕啊！
<edison0354> GPLfeng: 炮姐最高！
<hymnusalae> GPLfeng, 握抓！
<GPLfeng> 。。
<hymnusalae> GPLfeng, 無關大愛
<GPLfeng> 恩
<hymnusalae> 無頭……
<hymnusalae> 打錯了。
<GPLfeng> 魔法禁书目录第二季
<GPLfeng> 更新至第20话一周一话折磨人哪
<Baili> 哪吒闹海表示压力不大
<GPLfeng> 。。
 * calebot 不爱魔禁只爱电磁炮
<calebot> 百合最高
<hymnusalae> calebot, 魔禁還是要等濱面出場才好看呀。
<hymnusalae> calebot, 百合的話看你家神無月的巫女去。
<easthero> 有谁从 ubuntu10.10升级到11.04成功的么？
<Baili> 其实我又红又专支持国产2000年前
<GPLfeng> 无头第九卷还没出呀
<easthero> 卡在了python2.7 python-minimal的升级上
<calebot> 黑子不错啊
<GPLfeng> easthero：我升级过不过bug太多换回来
<easthero> GPLfeng, 呵呵
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這個月有什麽百合片？
<GPLfeng> 坐等11.04正式版的到来
<edison0354> hymnusalae: …………
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 小圓臉不算。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: …………
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我不看小圆脸
<GPLfeng> 百合。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 夹鸡馒头算不？
<GPLfeng> 刚看完出包女王意犹未尽哪
<calebot> GPLfeng: 漫画有新一季
<GPLfeng> 第三季还没出吧
<GPLfeng> 不看漫画看漫画太累
 * calebot 不看动画看动画太累
 * calebot is 漫画党
<GPLfeng> 。。
<GPLfeng> 无头9啥时候能出啊
<edison0354> calebot: 小说党
<edison0354> http://u.115.com/file/t1ed24de9e
<GPLfeng> edison0354：这是啥
<edison0354> GPLfeng: 炮姐叫你起床
<Baili> 百合？圣母在上
<GPLfeng> 炮姐是哪位
<Baili> 御坂美琴
<calebot> bilibili
<GPLfeng> 御版
<GPLfeng> 。。。
<edison0354> GPLfeng: misaka mikoto
<calebot> ビリビリ中学生
<Baili> 国中二年生
<Baili> 常盘台的超电磁炮
<oliver661> ...今天的topic居然这么大众。。。
<Baili> =w=
<calebot> 今天还是没有炮姐讲座
<oliver661> 话说我昨天晚上开了个频道 结果完全没什么人join哈
<calebot> 使用御坂网络请私聊
<Baili> 0.8.2的ruijieclient伪装4.x版本居然没问题，我白担心被学校坑爹了
<oliver661> ruijie无节操
<oliver661> mentohust在我们学校已经公开化了
<oliver661> #cartoon-cn <-二次元话题用意 白云黄鹤漫版非正式频道
<calebot> 还不如在这聊
<calebot> 论用 ubuntu 实现御坂网络之可能性
<oliver661> 先来20000只妹子再说
<sitaback> mei
<sitaback> 妹子都百合去了
 * edison0354 http://www.bilibili.us/video/av65106/
 * edison0354 这个视频太牛了……
<edison0354> oliver661: 20002之
<edison0354> oliver661: 只
<oliver661> 不不 剩下的那两只不能公开的
<cfy> imadper: 不知道....
<oliver661> 好像这里解释链接用的机器人是^k^?
<GPLfeng> 恩
<cfy> roylez: 你本地存储开了么?三国杀
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av64844/#
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍦ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: your code
<Evanescence> ^k^: ^k^ robot
<oliver661> = = 这只bot是跑在论坛的服务器上的？
<roylez> cfy: 当然要开
<cfy> roylez: 哦.好的.
<roylez> oliver661: 跑 ^k^ 他自家的电脑上
<oliver661> = = 后台的？ 那岂不是要全天poweron了……
<jyf1987> python没有三元测试那个 很不方便
<oliver661> roylez：= = 后台的？ 那岂不是要全天poweron了…
<iIlL10oO> 跑在 heroku
<roylez> iIlL10oO: 你猜的还是知道？
<oliver661> sf什么时候改脸了……我火星 过头了。。。
<oliver661> 都不会用了快
<iIlL10oO> roylez: 我乱说的
<lemonhall1> iIlL10oO: heroku 是一个服务商？总觉得耳熟
<lemonhall1> RUBY的一个提供商啊
<basncy> 杯具，没考起
<jyf1987> 有lua的提供商么
<jyf1987> 国内yo2的在搞 还没出来 额
<if_else> 各位兄台，有用上网本的吗？我想买个，安装 Linux 请问靠谱吗？
<if_else> 我一般用的都是轻量级软件，除了 office / firefox 其他都还可以吧！
<if_else> 我看到 上网本的那个配，有点担心。怕它托不起来。我firfox 回开 10-20个标签页，有时？
<jyf1987> if_else: 很靠谱 我的上网本就只有linux 一个ubuntu 一个arch
<if_else> 希望有用上网本的同学，给点使用点评谢谢
<calebot> 20个标签页很少好呗
<lifeng> if_else: 别买龙芯就好
<NoIE> if_else: 买dell的吧，预装ubuntut。
<if_else> jyf1987: 兄，firefox 开个10几个标签页，再开个office 行吗？
<NoIE> 我用的就是 dell inspiron mini 。
<if_else> jyf1987: 兄，我还是有点担心
<if_else> NoIE: 兄，我google一下。
<calebot> 担心就表买了…
<jyf1987> if_else: office没测试过
<calebot> 买笔记本
<jyf1987> 要买就买 不买拉倒
<calebot> 每个人的感觉不一样的
<NoIE> jyf1987: 没试过，一般就是打开几个页面，有时候玩玩PS游戏之类的。
<jyf1987> 我的宏基那个小本用得好好的
<NoIE> if_else: 没试过，一般就是打开几个页面，有时候玩玩PS游戏之类的。
<jyf1987> if_else:
<if_else> calebot: 兄，我只是，想请教一下用户体验？哎
<NoIE> 用上网本上网的最大问题是：屏幕分辨率太低、不外接鼠标的话，长期用触摸板，手指头太疼了。
<dreampuf> 华硕小本 one 255d ubuntu 10.4 ..开发python...挺不错的...
<dreampuf> vim 用着也挺好...每天码百行代码无不良反应.
<NoIE> 对了，dell inspiron mini 的触摸板可以四向滚动。
<if_else> dreampuf: 兄，谢谢！
<if_else> 谢谢各位！请问dell 的那款，什么配置，和型号？谢谢
<NoIE> if_else: 好像是 1018D，好像，￥2499，可以杀价。
<iGoogle> 啥触摸板不能4向。
<NoIE> if_else: 如果是上网和编辑文档的话，建议买分辨率高一点的笔记本。
<NoIE> 我的上网本只能玩游戏、看电子书、看电影、应急使用，用分辨率低的上网本上网实在是太痛苦了。
<crose>  if_else: 是不是在arch-cn上也在问同样的问题
<if_else> NoIE: 兄，是AMD的还是Intel的心
<crose> 还以为两个窗口穿越了
<NoIE> if_else: 另：我妈妈喜欢同是打开二三十个标签，没有问题，她的台式机是奔腾四处理器。
<NoIE> 但是，对于Linux来说，只要页面里有几个flash动画，电脑的反应就会变得非常慢。
<NoIE> if_else: 我的上网本吗？
<if_else> NoIE: 是的
<NoIE> if_else: ATOM N445。
<if_else> NoIE: 好像 AMD 一般配 DDR3 intel 一般配 DDR2
<if_else> NoIE: 你说得触摸板四角可用什么意思？谢谢
<NoIE> if_else: 触摸触摸板的左侧，可以滚动网页页面。触摸触摸板的底侧，可以睡平滚动页面。
<NoIE> /睡平/水平/s
<if_else> NoIE: 这样啊，既然分辨率有点小，可否外接显示器？谢谢
<NoIE> if_else: 可以，不过我没试过。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 你用vim编辑 也没啥
<jyf1987> 阿 对了 if_else  acer有出一款 apu的上网本 那个很强大 建议买来试试
<NoIE> jyf1987: 呵呵，那个快捷键好多。。。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 额 这里没有 其他编辑器的人 说话的份
<oliver661> 现在上网本基本都带vgaout，不过如果你没什么随身用途，建议你还是考虑平板吧，上网本已经不是潮流了，越来越娱乐方向了
<NoIE> 上网本便宜，而且可以用来玩win下的游戏。
<jyf1987> 上网本应该成为程序员标配 随身携带 随时改代码 呵呵
<jyf1987> 这样你在海滩度假的时候 也可以给老板写代码 改bug
<redmorning> jyf1987: 续航？
<oliver661> 我觉得用那小屏幕改代码是件痛苦的事情
<oliver661> 嘛 每个人都习惯不一样～ 我个人比较喜欢22+笔记本，这样照着sample写，或者一边写代码一边看rss都比较方便，节省窗口切换的麻烦
<jyf1987> redmorning: 续航倒是没问题 有6个小时呢
<jyf1987> oliver661: 你用 tiling wm就可以了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我火星了，真正的甩蔥：http://www.bilibili.us/video/av39059/
<oliver661> jyf1987：=w=还是个人习惯个人习惯，用惯了大屏幕再用9寸的实在无法接受
<jyf1987> oliver661: 那是自然
<NoIE> http://product.yesky.com/product/654/654008/
<NoIE> 双屏笔记本，美中不足的是，不能将屏幕竖起来。
<calebot> 玩win下的游戏够力吧
<calebot> 22" 笔记本是大砖块啊…
<edison0354> calebot: 砖都没那么大……
<Evanescence> 什么是代码混合写啊？比如perl+c？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你果然火星了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<calebot> 玩win下的游戏不够力吧
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<jyf1987> 混写不算啥 还可以输出成一段代码 运行后是另外一段再运行又是一段 最后返回到原先的
<Evanescence> jyf1987: 我见过，最后循环的，牛叉啊
<oliver661> calebot： 我的那个是22寸的屏幕+16的笔记本
<jyf1987> Evanescence: 恩 est的博客上不是有列了几个么 est在呢
<oliver661> calebot： 22的笔记本会死人的…会死人的
<Evanescence> jyf1987: est在这儿频道上？是谁啊？
<Evanescence> est: ？？
<jyf1987> Evanescence: est.im吧
<Evanescence> jyf1987:是est还是est。im？
<jyf1987> 坏人的地址我都记得  方便定点消灭
<jyf1987> Evanescence: 就是这里这个人
<jyf1987> 你问他好了 叫他翻出来给你看代码
<Evanescence> jyf1987: 哦，那就是est了，我whois了下怎么没有mail地址啊？
<Evanescence> jyf1987: 那倒不用，我看过三篇，
<jyf1987> Evanescence: 哦 好像是加盘国的搞出来的
<Evanescence> jyf1987: 什么搞出来的？我想起来了，好像IRC上有个命令可以hide mail的
<jyf1987> Evanescence: 额 你去 http://est.im/找好了
<Evanescence> jyf1987: 恩
<jyf1987> 对了 reader我这里访问不了了
<Evanescence> jyf1987: 我可以啊
<jyf1987> 那就是我这里的问题
<Evanescence> 对了，最近几天我都遇到google重置了
<jyf1987> 你在哪里？
<Evanescence> jyf1987: 浙江
<jyf1987> 哦 杭州么
<Evanescence> jyf1987: 我喜欢里面那篇裸体，比中国的裸体摄影好看多了
<oliver661> 加s试试？
<if_else> jyf1987: 兄，你的是 acer 的上网本吗？还行？
<jyf1987> 我就是https的
<jyf1987> if_else: 恩
<if_else> jyf1987: 是 AMD 的芯吗？
<jyf1987> if_else: atom n450
<oliver661> 看看dns是不是被污染了。。。
<jyf1987> 我用4个8
<calebot> if_else: 不用加个“兄”啦，看着别扭
<oliver661> = = 那估计是isp的事情吧
<jyf1987> 不过为了上gtalk 貌似换成了国内dns
<jyf1987> tnnd
<calebot> 这里除了神之外都不用上尊号
<jyf1987> ee算老几
 * happyaron lol
<jyf1987> if_else: amd的那个是neo的吧 劝你用 apu的 贵不了几块的
<jyf1987> 哈皮算老几
<Evanescence> ee是大叔还是小青年？
<missing> jyf1987: 赞~~~
<jyf1987> missing: 咋了？ 你跟哈皮有仇？
<missing> jyf1987: 没..你这么光明正大的骂ee 和happy,估计有排见不到你了,赞一个以表安慰lol
<jyf1987> missing: 没事 现在我公司不是固定ip了
<if_else> jyf1987: 兄，apu 是什么意思？
<jyf1987> 新公司用adsl了
<missing> jyf1987: 哦,那还好,恭喜,哈哈
<jyf1987> if_else: amd的处理器产品 融合了显示核心在里面
<if_else> jyf1987: 这样阿，什么型号？acer的？
<missing> iGoogle: ee,下班记得发货哦~~~
<jyf1987> if_else: 你去京东 2099快那宽
<if_else> jyf1987: 兄，可否给个关键词，或是连接？谢谢
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @niuningchang RT @langzichn: 太平洋战争70周年之际，日本NHK电视台向民众征集战争证言，当问及是否愿意为国参战献身时，一位日本年轻人的回答是：要人家为它而死的国家，就让它灭亡好了。
<jyf1987> if_else: http://www.360buy.com/product/335130.html
<if_else> jyf1987: 兄，我找到你说的那款 apu 了
<jyf1987> 那就买apu那款
<Evanescence> 谁知道vim的color scheme 颜色文件的Visual和search hilight的那个设置单词是什么啊？
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @boyzhxin RT @tatamama: 国家统计局公布的中国人平均身高，男：178.45cm，女：164.75cm。看看你拖了后腿么？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我没有
 * missing 那个推荐些google reader的源阿~~~
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你多长？
<jyf1987> missing: 给你推荐个sm图片源要不
<missing> jyf1987: 要
<jyf1987> rtmeme:  RT @robinzhong RT @shenguyoulan:  我找了一个女朋友，她跟我说她是CN，但是因为骑自行车没了（大家懂的）。后来过了很久，我朋友组织自行车郊游，我邀请我女朋友一起去，结果她大骂：“都 那么久了，你都不知道我不会骑自行车吗？！”
<missing> jyf1987: 光说不练阿
<jyf1987> ==
<missing> 不给一个你死定了
<jyf1987> missing: https://www.google.com/reader/view/feed/http%3A%2F%2Fmax07min.tumblr.com%2Frss
<jyf1987> 哥能骗你么
<redmorning> PERL, glob参数里面只能用 * 这个通配符吗？
<missing> jyf1987: 好的,看到了,谢谢了
<jyf1987> missing: 硬了么
<missing> jyf1987: 一把年纪了...早就没感觉了...
<jyf1987> missing: 瞎扯
<missing> jyf1987: 什么阿,我77年的
<jyf1987> missing: 不信
<jyf1987> 你明明67年的
<missing> jyf1987: 呵呵,这个好,比ee大
<if_else> 各位irssi 里面提示：16:33 [Freenode] nemohuang [~huanglin@222.243.162.74] requested CTCP PING from
<if_else> 什么意思
<ofan> if_else: 有人ping你
<jyf1987> missing: ee算老几  居然跟ee比 真没出息诶
<jyf1987> 我最讨厌没事ctcp的了
<jyf1987> 要是我有帽子 来一个踢一个
<missing> jyf1987: 你牛....我还是躲着点好
<MaskRay> ctcp 会怎么样？
<ofan> 看你ip
<ofan> 可以设置成不响应..
<calebot> 不用 ctcp 也可以看 ip 啊
<jyf1987> 不用这么麻烦 /whois不就行了
<MaskRay> ofan: /ctcp xxx USERINFO ?
<calebot> ctcp 一般是看 irc client
<ofan> 有斗篷的 whois 查不出来
<jyf1987> 哼哼
<ofan> MaskRay: 是吧
<MaskRay> 看 client 有啥用？
<ofan> 奥 那应该就是看client
<jyf1987> 其实是诱骗对方回个包 这样就知道ip了
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 如果回应 ctcp，是直接发给对方？但他要察看也要 tcpdump 之类的吧
<ofan> 貌似看不到
<ofan> ctcp也是用privmsg指令发的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 应该是程序给打上的 协议上好像可以服务器中转的
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 你对我试试 ctcp 能看到 ip 吗？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 无法
<Evanescence> 谁用urxvt的，参考下配置？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不能呢。
<ofan> urxvt现在好慢
<Evanescence> ofan: 不是吧？我看别人好多人在用，就想试试
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 不过每次掉线后就显示出 ip 了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<ofan> Evanescence: 从某个版本开始启动超慢
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 本來其實IP就是公開的。
<ofan> 掉线也不会吧
<hymnusalae> ofan, 會，上線的時候要 Change host 一下的。
<Evanescence> ofan: 不会啊，我刚才启动挺好的啊，其实我的gnome-terminal也不快，所以没啥感觉
<ofan> change host干嘛？
<MaskRay> ofan: 掉线后会变成 Guestxxx
<Evanescence> ofan: 你有吗？给我参考下
<ofan> Evanescence: 你的版本多少
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我不知道，你看之前的。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这个可以避免，我重启一下
<Evanescence> 9.07
<Evanescence> ofan: 9.07
<ofan> MaskRay: 我这没有..
<hymnusalae> ofan, tusooa 已加入此頻道(~user@123.157.152.25)。  <-- tusooa 已經離開伺服器（Changing host）。 --> tusooa 已加入此頻道(~user@unaffiliated/tusooa)。
<ofan> 登陆服务器的时候可以制定用户名和密码..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 就是這樣。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我有没有出现 Chaning host？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我找找。
<ofan> Evanescence: 最新9.10的
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 就刚刚重登陆了一次
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 有。
<cike> kubuntu显示器总是自动关闭怎么办？
<OT_iux> 今天kernel什么安全更新了一下
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, freenode_#ubuntu-cn.log:[週五 25 二月 2011] [11:19:45] 離開     MaskRay 已經離開伺服器（Changing host）。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 这个是因为没有及时登陆吧
<OT_iux> 结果我的 Nvidia驱动又毁了
<hymnusalae> ofan, 嗯，只要一掉就看到了。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我是說徹底一掉。
<Evanescence> ofan: 新不新没关系，我就是想试试有什么好处，因为我看到别人的awesome里都用urxvt的，就顺便用上，你的配置是什么？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 貌似我掉线不会..
<ofan> 经常直接断开..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 不是。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 這個信息不是掉線的時候出線的，是登陸的時候出現的。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 是掉完了之後再登陸就顯示這個。
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> hymnusalae: 可以设置..
<Evanescence> ofan: 能发我邮箱吗？numbchild[A]gmail.com
<ofan> 链接服务器的用户名密码.. 这样一登陆服务器就是认证的
<ofan> Evanescence: 我得出去了... 可以问下别人
<Evanescence> of
<Evanescence> ofan: hao
<Evanescence> 谁还用urxvt的？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我手设 erc：先验证再加入频道，但有时候验证会慢一点，就出现 changing host 了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 是這樣。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 所以藏也藏不住，已經暴露了。
<ofan> 能藏的住啊..
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我刚才应该没暴露吧
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 沒有。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 藏個住什麽呀，上面那麽大的日志，你之前能一次都沒有嗎？
<hymnusalae> ofan, freenode_#ubuntu-cn.log:[週二 22 二月 2011] [08:38:46] 離開     ofan 已經離開伺服器（Changing host）。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 不還是。
<ofan> 回来再说..
<ofan> hymnusalae: 也有ip?
<hymnusalae> ofan, 這個信息的上面一條就是你的 IP
<ofan> 奥..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 所以放棄吧……人家願意找你還是能找到的。
<ofan> 闪人~
<hymnusalae> ofan, 88
<cike> kubuntu总是自动关闭显示器怎么办？
<roylez> cike: xorg的dpms模块，关掉就好
<cike> roylez: 怎么做？
<roylez> cike: 没做过，几天前也有人问，搜了下，告诉他是dpms，然后他自己整了下，好了
<cike> roylez: 恩，谢谢
<lot> ls
<lot> QUIT
<lot> quit
<Gun^Rose> 准备下班！
<if_else> jyf1987: 兄，怎么京东的评价说。屏幕不太好？是什么情况？
<jyf1987> if_else: 我咋知道 我用着可以就行了 管他呢
<if_else> jyf1987: 这样啊。看来我得去实地考察一下！谢谢了
<jackey> 请教下问题，在linux系统下使用哪个软件做跳板
<OT_iux> 跳板是什么呢……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 去玩 Wii 吧： http://124.228.254.229/html/dy/20110301/176639.html
<jyf1987> if_else: 你要在帝都 可以来我那直接考察 额
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 你out了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 帝都大著呢。
<jackey> OT_iux:隐藏身份的手段用程序 来实现的。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 有地铁 2块钱
<OT_iux> jackey, SSH？
<jackey> OT_iux:SSH可以的，但是我不知怎么操作，你会不。
<roylez> jackey: 你找错地方了。这里都是诚实本分的公民
<OT_iux> jackey, 我只知道用SSH控制单位的电脑开BT下载
<jackey> OT_iux:你单位是什么系统的电脑啊。
<OT_iux> jackey, Ubuntu10.10
<jackey> OT_iux:恩，
<Gun^Rose> pidgin的字体怎么设置啊，聊天的内容显示的很小啊
 * edison0354 chromium刚刚那个bug修复啦～
<diamrem> quit
<YiMing> 兄弟们，有人做Linux主题衣服的么？
<YiMing> 原版代购
<hymnusalae> YiMing, 有不少吧原來。不知道現在有沒有了。
<hymnusalae> YiMing, 你看看 taobao 上還有沒有 ubuntuchina 那個店了。
<YiMing> 有没有原版的？有没有代购渠道？
<Evanescence> 有谁知道圣经英文版在哪儿能下载到？
 * huangg google reader 进的去不今天
<happyaron> 能的
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 下載？
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 聖經英文版我記得有9個版本，你要哪個版本？
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 恩
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 还有9个版本啊，我要新 旧约两个的，越老的版本越好，现代版不要
<hymnusalae> 好的，我找找看。
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 你电脑上有？这么神奇？
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 沒有。
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 但是我原來找過
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 找看看歷史記錄。
<Stifler> Evanescence: 信基督？
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 好孩子，
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, http://ecmarsh.com/news/?p=226
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 什麽好孩子？
<Evanescence> Stifler: 我什么宗教都信。。。
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 就是口语
<Stifler> Evanescence: - -!
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 好像打不开。。。。
<Stifler> 有穆斯林兄弟没
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 我在牆外……
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 额，好我爬过来
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 真爽...
<Stifler> gnome-terminal里serif字体字母重叠的厉害，怎么办?
<Stifler> 好吧，我修个机子在上来问..
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 260MB 的那本bible什么东东？
<Stifler> Evanescence: 大哥，你怎么爬过去的？
<Evanescence> Stifler: 换字体，我就怕字体重叠
<Evanescence> Stifler: freeG
<Stifler> Evanescence: 但是我好喜欢serif..
<Stifler> Evanescence: 收到
<Evanescence> 好像没办法，因为字母之间重叠不是可以解决的，好像
<Stifler> Evanescence: 了解了
<Stifler> 我一搜‘翻墙’二字，谷歌立马打不开了。。。
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 谢谢了
<OT_iux> @@
<jyf1987> hehe 你搜python django看看
<redmorning> 10个球放入10个盒子，一盒一球。5个黑盒子，5个白盒子，2个红球，8个蓝球，球有编号1-10，球被放入任一盒子的概率均相等。求两个红球被放入相同颜色盒子的概率是多少？
<lainme> 概率论...
<redmorning> 排列组合
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 不好意思。我吃飯去了。
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 没事，对了，你那个260M的bible是什么啊？
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 我給你的那個網址？
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 不是在Home主页上pdf文件
<hymnusalae> 那我就不知道了。
<hymnusalae> Evanescence, 那網站不是我的。
<Evanescence> 1560 Geneva Bible 260MB.
<Evanescence> hy
<Evanescence> hymnusalae: 额，还以为是你的。。。。
<NoIE> http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/03/02/0821210
<NoIE> 微软用新浪网页演示IE9的ActiveX过滤功能
<Baili> 太杯催了，Win下的Emacs居然不支持--daemon模式。。。。
<night> 问题
<night> 有问题请教阿
<night> dpkg怎样确定一个包的依赖来着
<night> 为啥这安静，有人在不
<pocoyo> night: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<night> 喂
<night> 要能回答问题的
<night> 我装个EVA提示错误是KCrash: Application 'eva' crashing...
<night> Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.
<night> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<night> night@night-laptop:~$ X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<night>   Major opcode:  7
<night>   Minor opcode:  0
<^k^> night:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<ofan> night: boom!
<night> ？
<sikao_lfs> night: 勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org
<huangg> 1004
<rococo> Hi all
<^k^> rococo, 好  ㍬ 
<rococo> 刚刚进去老外那里了
<DaBao> 哦
<Gun^Rose> pidgin怎么调整聊天内容的字体啊？！
<lemonhall1> 我擦。。。。我们是92人。。人家是1000多人。。。
<Gun^Rose> 字体太小，费眼！
<Gun^Rose> 这个，跟人家比是要气死的
<lemonhall1>  /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *
<DaBao> 全球才1000多，而我们这就92！
<void1> Gun^Rose: 插件里
<Gun^Rose> 人家没有语言障碍，从windows转到linux只是一念之差的问题
<cfy> roylez: 主席。你有没有下载linux的那个三国杀客户端？
<tenzu> Gun^Rose: perference, conversations最下面
<Gun^Rose> void1: GTK主题控制？
<roylez_> cfy: 一直都是用flash，flash版的比windows的客户端还好
<lemonhall1> 有谁遇到过菜单忽然变成英文的了？可是语言支持和LOCAL什么的都是好好的CN
<Gun^Rose> tenzu: 我的是中文的系统，找不到
<roylez_> cfy: 客户端里面不能自己改变牌的顺序，抽牌很容易被抽桃子，flash里面就可以
<tenzu> Gun^Rose: 设置，对话
<DaBao> 三国杀，咱还是Wine单机的，技术太烂，不敢去丢人。。。。
<void1> Gun^Rose: 恩
<lemonhall1> 三国杀还有单机版？
<Gun^Rose> tenzu: 俺的这个设置只对消息输入区域有效，上面窗口显示的还是小字！
<DaBao> lemonhall: 有~
<DaBao> 只是界面特难看
<tenzu> Gun^Rose: 那得改gtk外观了
<Gun^Rose> tenzu: 郁闷啊，看来要用那个GTK主题控制插件了，但没成功，我的是不是版本老了？pidgin2.6.6
<Gun^Rose> 现在似乎也只有pidgin比较好用，能msn传文件什么的。。。
<Gun^Rose> 但这个界面真的太土了
<lemonhall1> 是否有办法把官方的IRC聊天记录每次启动之前和本地的聊天记录做一个同步？
<DaBao> 有人遇到这样的情况没？DraftSight用复制时就崩溃掉（Wine）
<Evanescence> DaBao: hi
<SmartHey> hi
<DaBao> Evanescence: 你好
<lemonhall1> DaBao: WINE版本？
<Evanescence> SmartHey: hi
<^k^> SmartHey, 好  ㍬ 
<DaBao> 1.3.14
<tenzu> Gun^Rose: GTK改完了得重启屁精
<lemonhall1> DaBao: 不知道。。。
<DaBao> .。。。
<lemonhall1> 奥对了，有什么游戏推荐的不？昨晚那个飞机 游戏太变态了。。有没有稍微正常一些的
<Evanescence> 我的花生壳域名好像不能用，我运行phlinux，检查状态正常，但是浏览器登录不行，不知到为什么，大家帮忙检测下？ http://numbchild.gicp.net
<Gun^Rose> tenzu: 天，我还是先暂时不折腾了，闹心
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 不行。。为什么不用国外的服务。。。
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: DyDns什么的。。。LINUX客户端更友好
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 额，要花钱，而且花钱倒是小事，关键是我E文差，不知道怎么注册，怎么汇钱给人家。。。。
<DaBao> lemonhall1:Revenge of the Titans,单机、塔防
<SmartHey> ^k^ 你好
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: DyDns是免费的吧。。。。
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 这么好啊，^_^，果断注册
<lemonhall1> DaBao: 塔防嘛？我的最爱～～～
<DaBao> lemonhall1: 只是要下这玩意儿得用轻功
<lemonhall1> DaBao: 额。。。不是免费游戏啊
<DaBao> 商业，可免费试玩
<pityonline> 有给手机建过dabr的同学吗？
<lemonhall1> 算了。。那谁给我推荐一个最好的街机模拟器吧。。。街机上好玩的飞机太多了
<DaBao> lemonhall1: 要不，就玩Flash的，那个《疯狂的宝石》也不错，好像是叫这个名
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 有没有国外的vpn
<AnThOnYhO> pptp或者l2tp的
<lemonhall1> DaBao: 谢谢。。。
<lemonhall1> DaBao: 虽然我不喜欢玩FLASH游戏。。
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 对了，我注册了域名之后，是不是直接运行客户端，这样这个url是不是就直接可以和我的/var/www/index。html文件链接啊？还是localhost？
<lemonhall1> DaBao: 塔防我都喜欢玩那个2G的。。叫什么来着
<DaBao> 呵呵，那就不要难为自己了
<freeflying> AnThOnYhO: yegle
<AnThOnYhO> freeflying: 进了只ip4
<AnThOnYhO> 要vpn上fb和twittetr
<AnThOnYhO> 他不在吧
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: .........你好像对WEB不太懂。。。
<sou_> 谁能告诉我/etc/fstab里面的umask的各位值的含义？
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 还是小白一只。。。。
<sou_> 是啊
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 其实我什么都是小白，还是linux新手，嘿嘿
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: DNS只填写一个IP地址，导向你的机器，至于你机器WEB主目录是哪个，那是APACHE或者WEB SERVER的事情。。。
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 我需套在我自己的hosts文件里添加一条DNS
<Evanescence> 吗
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: DDNS的客户端只是定时向服务器发送你的IP地址。。如果你是ADSL的话，30分钟～10多个小时会变IP地址，所以需要同步。。。
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 不需要。。。。你是什么网络？ADSL？还是校园网？
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 这个我知道，应该使用和花生壳一样
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 家庭的DSL
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 那个里面service type要选择哪个啊？host with IP / webhop redirect / offline hostname ? 第一个？
<tenzu> 论坛让我情何以堪啊
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 恩。
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 所以接下来 的IP address不用填了吗？
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 恩
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 最后一个选项，里面有很多种，我是选择web server还是blog？
<lemonhall1> Evanescence:搞定之后直接搜索有没有LINUX下的第三方客户端。。。DYDNS应该有不少第三方的
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 我不知道，很久没注册了。。随便写吧
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 上面提示一定要填写iP。。。
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 那就填写你当下的IP吧
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 恩，我填上了，找到了第三方客户端。
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: https://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/unix.html 这两个哪个比较好？
<Yucoscn> 今天人多啊
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 我还真忘记了。。反正我记得我用得就是一个配置文件的，只需要你的用户名和密码，然后是个DEAMON程序。。非常简单的一个小程序
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 恩，正在下载中，尝试失败再请教你吧，你现在忙吧
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 不算忙。。。
<relishthemoment> LINUX下 VPN Client怎么搞？
<relishthemoment> 有会的吗？
<lemonhall1> relishthemoment: 自带的。。除非你用OPENVPN。。。
<relishthemoment> Ubuntu自带？
<relishthemoment> 有吗? openvpn有GUI的吗？
<pityonline> relishthemoment: windows 中有
<pityonline> relishthemoment: linux 下不用gui，自动启动的。
<relishthemoment> 我是说在linux下怎么实现用VPN上网
<lemonhall1> relishthemoment: 百度吧。。。。你这问题是实在。。
<lainme> relishthemoment: 右上角，network-manager
<relishthemoment> 哦
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 里面要把一个文件复制到/etc/rc.d/但是我的ubunbtu里是rc1~6.d/我应该复制到哪个目录下作为daemon启动啊？
<pityonline> relishthemoment: 看你用的什么vpn了
<relishthemoment> L2TP
<oliver661> 此时不放狗更待何时……
<pityonline> relishthemoment: 那填一下就好了
<oliver661> 话说ubuntu不是有VPN连接帮助么。。。
<relishthemoment> 哦
<lainme> relishthemoment: 你悲剧了
<relishthemoment> 怎么说？
<tenzu> ssh
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 不晓得。。我基础比你好不到哪里去，所以我都用APT装第三方
<jasonleakey_> L2TP配置比较麻烦的.
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 不是吧，刚才我就发现了，还以为不是，的确有ddclient安装的，在apt源里，可以用吗？
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 我直接搜到一个就叫DYDNS的。。。。
<lainme> relishthemoment: nm目前没有实现l2tp，不过有别的一些程序什么的，我也没用过
<jasonleakey_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/L2TP/IPsec_VPN_client_setup
<jasonleakey_> 你可以参照这篇文章配置.
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 那是什么？
<jasonleakey_> L2TP的配置.
<relishthemoment> 哦
<relishthemoment> 那我还想问 下 是不是设置好了 就自动上网的？
<jasonleakey_> 需要写脚本, 具体参照文章里说的.
<relishthemoment> 哦　
<lainme> relishthemoment: 这里有个nm-l2tp的PPA，不过是最新出来的，不保证能用或者没问题。https://launchpad.net/~whoopie79/+archive/testing
<relishthemoment> 就是最后启动还要写个启动脚本？
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 能用。。就用APT的吧。。人家好像是个协议。。我的路由器直接都带DYNDNS的支持。。省了我N多事情
<happyaron> 谁卸载过libc6?
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 话说要怎么让ddclient开启启动啊？
<lainme> relishthemoment: 还有个QT的程序，https://launchpad.net/~werner-jaeger/+archive/ppa-werner-vpn/+packages
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 路由也能干这事啊？我试试？
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 不知道，我的是NETGEAR的路由器，所以直接支持这个
<jyf1987> 巴斯克范式能用一般键盘打出来不
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 我是TP-link，好像在系统工具里有看到DDNS
<happyaron> MaskRay: 系统不要libc6还能跑吗？
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 不过上面只有花生壳的
<MaskRay> happyaron: 不能的吧，一堆依赖 libc.so.6 的
<happyaron> o
<jyf1987> 哈皮跑了？
<lemonhall1> MaskRay: 哈哈，可以试试apt-get remove libc
<MaskRay> lemonhall1: 我是 gentoo
<lemonhall1> MaskRay: 我记得用了这个命令，不是LIBC。。是GLIB。好像是。。提示我要卸载900MB的东西
<relishthemoment> lainme:谢啦~！
<MaskRay> lemonhall1: 我这里显示 glibc 56MB
<relishthemoment> lainme:wo 我仔细看看
<lemonhall1> MaskRay: 这么少？。。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall1: 你那莫非是把所有依赖 glibc 的都给卸载了？
<MaskRay> lemonhall1: 不过 900MB 太少了点
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我在测试卸载libc6是啥样
<MaskRay> happyaron: 你试吧。。。除了静态链接的都爆了，我系统上可能找不到这样的东西
<ofan> hy不在？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 但是squeeze卸载libc6似乎有点难
<MaskRay> happyaron: 是不是这样，卸载后无法启动任何新的程序了
<myke2> RavenChan: 最小割的线性规划方程很奇怪
<Jeroen__> hi
<^k^> Jeroen__, 好  ㍭ 
<Jeroen__> 咋这么多人阿
<happyaron> MaskRay: 还没开始，在装虚拟机
<Jeroen__> ^k^: weather
<RavenChan> myke2, 为什么？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 为啥要卸载libc?
<adam8157> 什么情况? https的google reader连不上了
<myke2> RavenChan: 你看形式
<RavenChan> myke2, ?
<adam8157> 又好了...吓死人啊
<lemonhall1> ^k^: weather
<myke2> RavenChan: 什么<=1
<happyaron> RavenChan: 研究一下
<RavenChan> happyaron, 研究这个= =
<RavenChan> happyaron, 你可以从头把系统建立在static libc上...
<lemonhall1> 我忽然想起来了。。。可以写一个脚本，让公司的机器定时连接到我家里的机器来。。使用VPN。。只需要在家里建立一个SERVER就OK了。。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 然后卸载libc就没事了..
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 为什么 wiki 上那些公式都是图片版的 latex ？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我想看看没有libc的debian能否救回来。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你什么意思..
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 它用文字版的 latex 还能接受，既然用了图片还用 latex 就不可理喻了
<RavenChan> happyaron, 用别的东西启动，然后放一份libc回去...你可以试试
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不是
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我是说能否就在那个环境里自救
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ??
<RavenChan> happyaron, 不可能= =
<MaskRay> happyaron: 没希望的吧，我系统里可能找不到静态链接的
<RavenChan> happyaron, 那样的话应该没有程序可以运行了，在运行着的程序也会慢慢自己崩溃的
<vicwjb> happyaron: wget的中文翻译知道是谁不啊，建议把eta的翻译取消了啊，英国中部时间太恶心了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 为什么在运行的会慢慢自己崩溃？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你可以自己试试，我只是猜想
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 在运行的应该没关系吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 也许吧
<lemonhall1> MaskRay: RavenChan 求教。。。SO这种东西是一次全部载入内存？还是？不懂底层。
<happyaron> RavenChan: MaskRay 有个很重量级的人物告诉我可以。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall1: 不懂底层。
<RavenChan> happyaron, how?
<happyaron> vicwjb: 这个已经修复了，在新版的里面。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我还在研究
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没搞明白他什么意思
<RavenChan> happyaron, 那个牛是怎么说的
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 我记得内核里面有一个LIBC的。。。
<vicwjb> happyaron: 嘎？我怎么更新一会就改一会po呢
<vicwjb> s/会/回
<RavenChan> lemonhall1, klibc....
<happyaron> RavenChan: Do the test: Try to remove libc6. Don't worry, it will not break your
<happyaron> system too badly... At least not without warning ;-)
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 嗯，dpkg的依赖确实很少
<happyaron> vicwjb: 更新？
<RavenChan> happyaron, ......
<happyaron> vicwjb: 你是啥系统？
<vicwjb> happyaron: arch啊？
<vicwjb> 难道po文件不是一样的？
<happyaron> vicwjb: wget 版本？
<vicwjb> Wget 1.12
<happyaron> 1.12应该修成“估时”了
<happyaron> vicwjb: ^
<vicwjb> 。。。。。。
<happyaron> vicwjb: http://translationproject.org/PO-files/zh_CN/wget-1.12-pre7.zh_CN.po
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 有没有vpn帐号
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 嗯？
<DaBao> 看国学大师的演讲视频去喽
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: 有个时快时慢的。。。
<AnThOnYhO> 手机上只能用vpn了，不然上不了twitter
<happyaron> e
<pityonline> AnThOnYhO: 我正在尝试建个 dabr
<AnThOnYhO> pityonline: dabr不错
<pityonline> AnThOnYhO: 但遇到了 oauth 问题
<AnThOnYhO> 不过我是软件上不去
<happyaron> pityonline: 这几天我这里网巨悲剧
<lemonhall1> 下个月吧，狠狠心买个VPS。。。假设一个VPN。。自己用
<vicwjb> happyaron: 其实我倒是觉的这个不用翻译了
<AnThOnYhO> oauth就是个麻烦事
<happyaron> pityonline: 基本上啥代理也连不上
<pityonline> happyaron: 我这还正常
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 这几天敏感期
<pityonline> happyaron: 敏感時期
<AnThOnYhO> 网络不正常是正常的
<happyaron> vicwjb: 我也有这个想法，但是这个翻译不是我做。你给 foka@debian.org 发邮件。
<pityonline> happyaron: 每个月总有那么几天……
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO pityonline 嗯。。。
<lemonhall1> > 19.95*12*6.9
<vicwjb> happyaron: 。。。。。。
<lemonhall1> ^k^: 擦。。你怎么反应这么慢！！！
<^k^> lemonhall1, 1651.86
<happyaron> vicwjb: 咋了？
<happyaron> vicwjb: foka@debian.org，写汉语
<happyaron> vicwjb: 他管wget翻译，虽然西部时间那个不是他搞的，但是现在应该交给他处理。
<lemonhall1> LINODE的VPS。。一年1651块钱，有些贵啊
<happyaron> lemonhall1: burstnet
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 你不如直接推荐给我一个靠谱的VPN服务。。。VPS我想了想暂时还永不倒
<pityonline> 真是神了，以前建的rabr，oauth就没问题，现在的dabr就不行
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 不知道。。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 刚才试验了一下，一个依赖 libso.so 的正在运行，删除 .so，再运行，失败
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 你的vpn是谁的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你想说明什么？
<happyaron> AnThOnYhO: p同学
<lemonhall1> MaskRay: libso.so是干吗的？
<vicwjb> happyaron: 已经发了邮件。。。。
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 我先别人问一下，到时候如果没有再找你要！
<happyaron> vicwjb: okay
<vicwjb> happyaron: 呵呵
<MaskRay> lemonhall1: 我随便写的一个东西
<vicwjb> happyaron: 话说，你们没讨论过这个话题？
 * adam8157 完了, GR间歇性打不开, Gmail完全打不开, google未用ssl首页正常, 莫不是要悲剧了?
<imganquan> 各位，你们现在能使用google reader吗
<imganquan> 我这里google的ssl服务全部挂了
<adam8157> imganquan: 我这也是
<happyaron> vicwjb: 西部时间的问题讨论过，但没讨论完
<imganquan> adam8157: 悲剧~
<vicwjb> happyaron: 。。。。。。。
<imganquan> adam8157: 看来是要买VPN才行了
<adam8157> imganquan: 完了, 狗急跳墙了, 就怕gmail收不了国内邮件, gtalk用不了啊
<AnThOnYhO> 我现在是全程ssh
<AnThOnYhO> 没办法
<imganquan> 大不了vpn
<AnThOnYhO> 撞墙撞得太严重了
<lemonhall1> !info gedit
 * adam8157 求外企收留, 寻肉身翻墙
<lubotu2> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 506 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<AnThOnYhO> 全程vpn不好
<lemonhall1> 奥。。。这里的是lubotu2
<AnThOnYhO> 所有流量都走到vpn服务器去
<void1> 为了翻墙，那个企业敢收留
<imganquan> 要么现在就是墙在升级，要么就是这几天中东那边让big brother很头疼，索性封干净。
<adam8157> imganquan: "/me"
<adam8157> imganquan: 动作还是什么的...
<lemonhall1> 看见HAPPY在主群那里问卸载LIBC会怎么样了
 * lemonhall1 扭扭屁股
<lemonhall1> !info libso
<lubotu2> Package libso does not exist in maverick
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, happy是誰？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 主群？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: happyaron啊,#ubuntu
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 卸載了 libc 直接什麽都不能用了吧應該？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 重啟一下就可以插新盤來重裝 libc 了吧。
<jingqq5210> test
<^k^> jingqq5210, ....  ㍮ 
<jingqq5210> :-D
<jingqq5210> my first time
<hymnusalae> jingqq5210, hello
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 主群人多，问题速度得到回答
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 這我知道。
<MaskRay> 我去卧底
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……
<jingqq5210> 哪个是主群
<jingqq5210> 我有一个很妖怪的问题。。
<lemonhall1> jingqq5210: #ubuntu，前提是你英文足够好
<hymnusalae> jingqq5210, 他指的是 #ubuntu 頻道，那個是 Ubuntu 總的官方頻道，英語的。
<jingqq5210> 有点勉强。
<jingqq5210> 大家有空的帮我看看这个问题吧。。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=319794
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助，键盘左方向键按下无响应的奇怪问题，键盘绝对没坏～换个系统就正常！
<jingqq5210> 嗯嗯
<jingqq5210> 我现在想到的最彻底的方法就是新建一个用户。。。。。
<jingqq5210> 实属下下策阿
<drazet> gmail好用啊
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍮ 
<hymnusalae> jingqq5210, 你就新建一個吧。
<hymnusalae> 這是誰設計的，這麽嚇人！啊！！！ http://www.forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=319794
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<OT_iux> jingqq5210: 试试那个 xkcp 的命令
<relishthemoment> 怎么弄VPN提供者提供的PSK啊？
<OT_iux> jingqq5210: ………… hymnusalae  我…我换Linux很久了……这个图还是吓到我了
<relishthemoment> 会不会没有Y有的VPN么有PSK啊？我是在学校的学生
<relishthemoment> 我校用的是L2TP vpn
<OT_iux> jingqq5210: 你稍等我找找看……好像有个可以重置你的键盘映射的
<relishthemoment> 会不会有的VPN么有PSK啊？我是在学校的学生O:-)
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 是呀！這個太嚇人了。
<relishthemoment> 么有人理我。。。。:'(
<jingqq5210> 刷屏好快阿
<jingqq5210> 主群里
<jingqq5210> 我的问题很快被淹没了。。
<jingqq5210>  OT_iux 嗯嗯
<jingqq5210> 谢谢
<OT_iux> jingqq5210: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man1/xkbcomp.1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: XKBCOMP(1) manual page
<lemonhall1> !info xkbcomp | jingqq5210 lemonhall
<lubotu2> jingqq5210: Package xkbcomp does not exist in maverick
<lemonhall1> !info xkbcomp | jingqq5210, lemonhall1
<lubotu2> jingqq5210,: Package xkbcomp does not exist in maverick
<lemonhall1> !info xkbcomp | jingqq5210 lemonhall1
<lubotu2> jingqq5210: Package xkbcomp does not exist in maverick
<jingqq5210> ？这个是什么意思
<OT_iux> jingqq5210: 额…… 我也不太确定……重置成默认似乎是 xkbcomp -dtlts $DISPLAY 2>/dev/null
<OT_iux> jingqq5210: 但是我也不确定= =
<OT_iux> jingqq5210: 你…谨慎地…试试……
<OT_iux> jingqq5210: -dflts
<jingqq5210> 好吧，我先看看手册
<jingqq5210> 谢谢～～
<OT_iux> jingqq5210: 我打错
<OT_iux> @@ 似乎是 xkbcomp -dtlts $DISPLAY 2>/dev/null
<OT_iux> @@ 似乎是 xkbcomp -dflts $DISPLAY 2>/dev/null
<OT_iux> TAT 我为啥老是打错
 * OT_iux 去撞墙
<OT_iux> 装死去……
 * OT_iux 趴
<jingqq5210> 嘿嘿，这个命令没错，但是暂时没出现什么效果
<OT_iux> 大家晚安
<jingqq5210> 不知道重启键盘服务后怎样
<OT_iux> 额……
 * lemonhall1 爬
<jingqq5210> 嗯嗯
<OT_iux> 那你看看能不能把输出定向到现在的这个键盘映射
<OT_iux> @@ 大家晚安……
<jingqq5210> 晚安
<jingqq5210> 谢谢～
<pityonline> \
<Colin-shzsc> 考研八成是杯具了，去年分数线320，结果被我整了个296
<lemonhall1> Colin-shzsc: 那就明年继续考。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 考的翻译硕士，专业学位，厦大
<lemonhall1> Colin-shzsc: 这样这一年里你就可以去找工作实习，赚些钱，去旅行，推妹子，玩游戏。。。
<lemonhall1> Colin-shzsc: 下半年开始复习，明年就又是一条好汉了
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall1: 呵呵
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall1: 没事做就找点东西放译言上面去翻翻
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall1: 也可以上 launchpad 找点东西翻翻
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall1: 关键是希望不要影响大后天考专八
<skychu> 求帮助！ 关于wine魔兽3的问题！
 * microcai 把我笔记本的高级希捷硬盘换给老婆大人的笔记本了，把我笔记本的1G内存也给她了。
 * microcai 她电脑快多了
 * microcai 终于能顺畅的用 gentoo 了
 * edison0354 瘟爸终于要支持多桌面了
 * lemonhall1 有老婆的人就是好啊，我表示作为一个老光棍。。压力很大
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 同光棍泪奔ing
<microcai> lemonhall1:   用 dd 把原先硬盘的东西拷贝过去了
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 你才多大？
<microcai> lemonhall1:  VISTA 启动不了。
<lemonhall1> microcai: 你老婆干吗的，竟然用GENTOO。。。
<microcai> lemonhall1:  gentoo 正常启动
<microcai> lemonhall1 直接有空格了装 win7
<alvin_rxg> skychu: wine war3.exe -opengl
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 奔二ing
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 奔二急什么。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 马上要奔三了啊！
<microcai> edison0354:  原先的笔记本居然用的 SB 日立硬盘，持续传输率只有 30MB/s  , 我给换上了希捷的， 持续传输率起码有  70MB/s
<edison0354> microcai: 我原先的是西数的，我也果断换希捷……
 * microcai 买硬盘别光看容量 
 * edison0354 数据盘看容量就可以了
 * microcai 硬盘的速度比 CPU 的更影响你的速度
<microcai> edison0354: 我买这个 320G 希捷的时候要 400 .. 那个时候WD才  290 ...... ，我还是断然买希捷
<Stifler> sata硬盘设成AHCI模式Win直接蓝屏，气的我直接格之
 * microcai EeePC 居然用的是希捷的硬盘！！！！ 最高数据传输率超过 100MB/s ....
<lemonhall1> microcai: 这么给力？
<microcai> Stifler: 换回 IDE ，然后改一下注册表，再换到 AHCI 就可以了
<microcai> lemonhall1:  yep ,
<Stifler> microcai: 晚了，现在单ARCH飞奔ing
<microcai> lemonhall1: 笔记本我推荐  7200转 16M 缓存的希捷硬盘。目前 500G 400 左右，很划算
<microcai> lemonhall1: 最快的笔记本硬盘
<microcai> lemonhall1:  接口还是 600MB/s 的哦 ;)
<Stifler> arch用久了发现WIN也不是必须的，半年来没用几次
<microcai> lemonhall1: 最高数据传输率可达 160MB/s
<drazet> Stifler, 需要安装驱动的
<Stifler> drazet: 恩，懒得整了，有不用它，呵呵
<edison0354> Stifler: 那是因为你没装AHCI驱动，装了再切成AHCI就好了
<Stifler> edison0354: 了解，:-)
<edison0354> microcai: 笔记本硬盘表示上100MB/S都基本不可能的事……
 * microcai 我发现 Linux 随便 AHCI 还是 IDE 都能启动，咱一个
 * microcai 我发现 Linux 随便 AHCI 还是 IDE 都能启动，赞一个
<edison0354> microcai: 是的
<drazet> 哦
<microcai> edison0354: 那个是希捷顶级硬盘 ....
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<nsdy> 正在向终端转变。。。发现使用终端工作和娱乐都要比使用桌面方便和舒服...
<edison0354> drazet: 信道的花和尚好
<Stifler> microcai: 恩，所以抛弃win
<microcai> nsdy: 那你一定需要我的 cjk 补丁 . ....
<drazet> edison0354, 好啊
<lemonhall1> microcai: 什么CJK补丁？
<Stifler> microcai: 自己写的？
<microcai> edison0354:  看这个 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4155546315
<microcai> edison0354: 正在犹豫买不买呢
<microcai> Stifler: yep
<happyaron> microcai: static busybox + static programs 组成的系统能运行吗？没有libc6
<Stifler> microcai: 帅啊
<microcai> happyaron:  ?
<microcai> happyaron: 那是kernel driver , 不需要 user-space 的帮忙
<Stifler> happyaron: 你让我想起有一次我把libc卸了...
<happyaron> microcai: 我没说你那内核，另外一个问题。
<happyaron> Stifler: 结果？
<lemonhall1> !info libc
<lubotu2> Package libc does not exist in maverick
<lemonhall1> microcai: 什么CJK补丁？
<Stifler> happyaron: 以我的水平直接傻眼呗，重装了
<happyaron> Stifler: ...
<microcai> lemonhall1:  .. 你快kick 了 lemonhall 吧
<happyaron> !info libc6
<microcai> happyaron: 那是什么？
<lubotu2> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.2 (maverick), package size 3724 kB, installed size 9476 kB
<nsdy> <microcai> 下载地址在哪里 我看看
<happyaron> microcai: 我是说，一个系统里没有libc6可能不？
<microcai> nsdy: lemonhall1 http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<Stifler> happyaron: 那时候英文烂，最后的那句长句子我居然一个一个字打上了...
<^k^> ⇪ title: Public Git Hosting - linux-2.6/cjktty.git/summary
<microcai> lemonhall1:  可以
<lemonhall1> microcai: 额。。怎么KICK啊。。貌似是公司机器一直挂着呢。。。
<microcai> lemonhall1:  全部静态编译
<microcai> lemonhall1: 叫 happyaron kick 掉
<microcai> http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git/snapshot/adedab75e0f9153e3eb89a876ec8bb263244e579.tar.gz 用这个直接下一个
<happyaron> Stifler: hehe
<microcai> http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git/snapshot/adedab75e0f9153e3eb89a876ec8bb263244e579.tar.gz 然后编译一下内核就可以了
<Stifler> microcai: 一说编译内核我退缩了
<lemonhall1> microcai: 不懂。。不会。。表示没有教程，我等菜鸟退缩了。。。纯终端非我辈所追求的
<lemonhall1> microcai: FBTERM就足够了
<nsdy> <microcai>都更新到对2.6.37的支持了？ 对2.6.32的支持没有问题吧
<microcai> lemonhall1:  能在 fbterm 里执行 mplayer ?
<Stifler> 我现在发现纯终端贼好用，有大牛的感觉
<microcai> lemonhall1: 能在 fbterm 里执行full feature 的 w3m ?
<lemonhall1> microcai: 没试过。。。。全FEATURE是指什么，能看图片？
<Stifler> microcai: 可以，我见过别人用
<lemonhall1> microcai: 问题我W3M好久都没看到过图片了
<iDracaena> Stifler: 还是不方便的说～
<microcai> lemonhall1:  fbterm 给 w3m pts/? 伪终端 ，不能显示图片
<Stifler> iDracaena: 习惯成自然
<microcai> lemonhall1:  只有在 tty 下 w3m 才能显示图片
<microcai> lemonhall1:  问题是  tty 下你不打补丁就乱码啦
<microcai> lemonhall1:  问题是  tty 下你不打我的内核补丁就乱码啦
<lemonhall1> microcai: 好吧。。。怎么打这个补丁。。我心动了
<Stifler> lemonhall:TTY，GNOME－TERM都可以显示
<lemonhall1> Stifler: GNOME-TERM可以么？我的10.10怎么不行，记得很久之前行过。。少装了什么，搜过，发觉听麻烦的
<Stifler> lemonhall1: 咦，你NICK被占了？
<Stifler> lemonhall1: 我在网上找的，改pkg-conf
<nsdy> <microcai>需要特别配置不?
<Stifler> lemonhall1: yaourt安装
<lemonhall1> Stifler: 我公司挂着一台机器。。。
<Stifler> lemonhall1: - -
<lemonhall1> Stifler: 不懂。。我是UBUNTU 10.10，装了w3m-img。。依旧悲剧
<lemonhall1> Stifler: 明显是包有错误
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你们公司电脑都不关机吗？主席也是
<Stifler> lemonhall1: 我没安w3m-img，直接修改配置文件后编译，就OK了
<microcai> nsdy:  ？
<microcai> nsdy: 要
<microcai> nsdy:  framebuffer console > select builtin font -> cjk font
<nsdy> <microcai>有没有doc文档
<microcai> nsdy: microcai 表示买不起 M$ office
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我公司放着一台NETBOOK。。功耗太低。。就让它跑着吧，过两天弄好VPN之后，把编译任务都交给它。。。让它慢慢去折腾。。我睡觉
<Stifler> 我现在用ABI..
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 额
<lemonhall1> Stifler: 算了。。不弄W3M了。。你要是编译好了给个DEB包就好了。。。
<Stifler> lemonhall1: 我在ARCH，而且不会打DEB包。。。
<lemonhall1> 奥，刚启动了FRAMEBUFFER。。真折腾。。
<lemonhall1> microcai: 我想要打你的那个补丁。。看来是没教程是吧？唉。。。真不想折腾内核级别的东西啊
<Stifler> lemonhall1: 我喜欢FB细腻的界面和简称（FB＝副本）
<lemonhall1> microcai: 刚在进了TTY，发觉W3M还真可以显示图像，记得原来它在GNOME里面也可以显示的啊。。唉，真是。。。
<lemonhall1> Stifler: 不知道啊，反正FBTERM也不是很完美，倒不是因为看不了MPLAYER这种理由，理由是输入法老是有问题
<Stifler> lemonhall1: 我当时直接装的IBUS好像，没啥问题啊
<microcai> lemonhall1:  所以 fbterm 还是不能替代我的内核级补丁的
<Stifler> microcai: 用了你的不定就不用装FB了？
<happyaron> lemonhall1: ucimf
<lemonhall1> Stifler: IBUS？
<microcai> Stifler: 要它干嘛？
<Stifler> microcai: 了解
 * lemonhall1 入门门槛太高。。。。
<Stifler> lemonhall1: 记不请了，好像是，一直GOOGLE的。。。
<Stifler> happyaron: ucimf在VBOX＋DEBIAN时用过，不错
<happyaron> :)
<Stifler> happyaron: 我特佩服写这些工具的人
<happyaron> Stifler: 现在有sunpinyin和chewing后端
<myke2> RavenChan: poj 1957 是否ac?
<Stifler> happyaron: 哦，去年体验的，顺便问下我为啥老是在HELLOWORLD徘徊?
 * microcai http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/03/Size-is-not-everything.html
<RavenChan> myke2, 我在poj上用户名是shuiyx
<RavenChan> myke2, 您可以自己看...
<happyaron> Stifler: 啥helloworld？
<Stifler> happyaron: 就那个C语言的入门级程序...
<happyaron> o
<guodongbin> 如何架构netbeans+tomcat+mysql???
<alvin_rxg> 123
<alvin_rxg> 123 test
<bjchy> ´ó¼ÒÍíÉϺÃ
<^k^> bjchy:say 大家晚上好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<bjchy> hi
<^k^> bjchy, 好  ㍘ 
<jakeoff> ㍘是什么意思？O 点
<bjchy> &#xFF1F;
<vicwjb> 今天晚上好安静啊
<Visame> '有人在不？问一个sed的初级问题
<Visame>  echo "abc 123" | sed 's/[0-9]*/& &/' 的输出为什么是  abc 123
<Visame> 前面有个空格
<Visame> 我期待的输出是： abc 123 123
<Visame> Hello?
<psygah> 等等看高手，这个时间都睡了，这里闲聊的居多
<alvin_rxg>  /& &/  这部分是什么？
<alvin_rxg> Visame:
<Visame> Hi alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> Visame: 另外，效果和 / / 一样
<Visame> I am on channel ##sed
<Visame> some person there is answering my question
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<jakeoff> Visame: 你在用gsed吗
<jakeoff> echo "abc 123" | gsed 's/\([0-9]\+\)/\1 \1/'
<jakeoff> 如果没有gnu sed可以用这个echo "abc 123" | sed 's/\([0-9]\{1,\}\)/\1 \1/'
<Visame> jakeoff: 不是gsed
<Visame> jakeoff: sorry for my late reply. I was on other channel. thanks 4 ur help
<jakeoff> * matches 0 or more characters, in your original example [0-9]* matches "" which is replaced with replaced by "& &" thus the leading space.
<jakeoff> so, {1,} works like + in gnu sed
<jakeoff> this is probably what you want  echo "abc 123" | gsed 's/[0-9]\{1,\}/& &/'
<Visame> I see jakeoff
<Visame> 关键是开始不知道*可以匹配空，完全没有这个意识
<Visame> jakeoff: you still there
<Visame> ?
<mza_> 还有没有睡觉的吗？
<Visame> echo "123 abc" | sed 's/[0-9][0-9]*/& &/'
<jakeoff> Visame: 我在  regular expressions是很贪吃的
<Visame> 这是那本书给出的解决方案
<Visame> greedy
<Visame> Sed will match the first string, and make it as greedy as possible
<Visame> 关键词：first greedy
<Visame> 以前大脑里没有空字符串的意识
<Visame> since I am here, 还想问一个问题：{1,} works like + in gnu sed
<jakeoff> 只要记得* matches 0 or more
<Visame> 那么+为什么不可以portable
<Visame> 我直接写：echo "abc 123" | sed 's/[0-9]\+/& &/' 别人说 not portable
<jakeoff> 对 + 不是portable, many implementations of sed do not support +
<Visame> "+" is ERE 所以很多sed版本不支持
<Guest8676> hah
<Guest8676> zhege
<Guest8676> test
<Guest8676> hi
<Guest8676> `hi
<Evanescence> hi
<Guest8676> ‘hi
<happyaron> 这样的一个字符串 ./usr/share/doc/abcde/copyright，我想提取abcde所在位置的字符串，怎么写正则呢？
<Jagdwurst> ^................(.....)..........$
<happyaron> ?
<Jagdwurst> xD
<Visame> sed s/\.\/usr\/share\/doc\/\([a-z]*\)\/copyright/\1
<Jagdwurst> 如果不关心效率随便写，要大量重复执行的看上下文作优化
<happyaron> Visame: abcde所在位置不一定是字母
<Jagdwurst> [^/]
<happyaron> Visame: 还有啊，这个不能正常工作。。。
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: ?
<Visame> happyaron: I am a newbie too
<Jagdwurst> happyaron: 不一定用字母，就用[^/] 把除/的都包括进来
<Jagdwurst> happyaron: 而且上面的sed如果不加单引号
<Jagdwurst> happyaron: 直接被bash转义了
<happyaron> 加单引号也不行。
<Jagdwurst> happyaron: 你脚本的上下文怎样? 用ls列出的文件还是怎的?
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: grep 得到的一个文件名
<Jagdwurst> happyaron: linux的grep?
<happyaron> en
<Jagdwurst> happyaron: 不晓得grep 怎样替换，用sed:               sed 's/^.*\/\([^/]*\)\/copying$/\1/i'
<Jagdwurst> 哦，好像是copyright
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: cool
<happyaron> Jagdwurst: 这个有效
<Jagdwurst> :)
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有3d版的nintendo了
<gebjgd> 牛了。linux的笔记本都能连上无线网。win的机器都不能了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 来看cebit咯
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没时间
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 所以我周六去看
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没意思
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没什么看头了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 主要是去认识人的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 有许多大牛会在那里
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 准备周末去看科隆的图坦卡门展
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 牛不牛的和我没关系了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哦，那我是要去见大牛去的……
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我们的老板就是linux内核贡献者
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 跟着他混就行了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 世界上linux内核贡献者多着呢，一旦做了什么硬件，又没驱动的，往往都会成为贡献者
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我的Betreuer也是一牛人，电磁学，场论。天线微波电路，计算机，数学相关的问题问他都能问出结果。当年据他说读了N多的专业
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  这两天巨无聊，开始写MoM计算电磁场，为之后的基因筛选天线积累点代码。这些人里就他最支持
<Visame> 这里有人懂grep不？
<Visame> grep -Po '(?<=video=).*?(?=">)'
<Visame> 这是什么意思？
<Jagdwurst> 前视video=后视"取足间的内容
<Jagdwurst> 瞎说的
<Visame> Jagdwurst: Thanks
<Visame> get it from the #bash channles
<Visame> 老外确实很热心啊
<^k^>  06:02
<xiamx> >
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-03
<llj> morning all
<iGirl> iGoogle: ee,给我发货了没有,还有opera进这里老是提示证书什么什么的,可以取消不?
<iGoogle> iGirl: 还没。晚上忘记了。昨天准备给你说的。你不在。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 哦,昨天我感冒...周身没力的早就回去睡觉了,卖就发货,不卖就算~~~
<iGoogle> iGirl: 卖。我备好了，只是上班附近没地方寄。nnnd
<iGirl> iGoogle: 好的,明天我给你寄钱..明天星期五比较有空,主要是这几天我不想出门
<daniels__> 求助： 昨天我把gwibber 和evolution删掉之后，重启系统发现无法登录了，gdm可以启动，输入用户名密码后又跳回gdm登录界面。控制台可以登录。如何修复这个错误？
<iGirl> daniels__: evolution是gnome的依赖,你删除干净就删除了gnome了
<daniels__> 你是说我已经把gnome删掉了？
<daniels__> iGirl, evolution只是个邮件客户端，怎么会是gnome的依赖呢？
<iGirl> daniels__: gnome一栏evolution-server的
<iGirl> daniels__: gnome依赖evolution-server的
<Zhaofeng> 大家都怎么分区的？准备把win7删除了，500G硬盘。
<roylez> Zhaofeng: 320G => 100M /boot，剩下的全部给了lvm
<hymnusalae> Zhaofeng, 1 / 1 swap 人士飄過……
<daniels__> iGirl, thanks 我找到原因了，evolution-data-server依赖gnome-applets gnome-panel gnome-session ...全被删了。。
<Zhaofeng> 专门分个/data之类的，挂上去靠谱不？我怕我经常折腾。。。
<daniels__> Zhaofeng, 靠普
<calebot> Zhaofeng: 有分区过才知道自己喜欢哪种分区
 * calebot 1 / 0 swap 人士飘过
<hymnusalae> calebot, 你沒有 swap？
<calebot> hymnusalae: 桌机不用 swap
<roylez> Zhaofeng: /data , /home, /swap, / 通通都由lvm出
<hymnusalae> calebot, 這個我確實不了解，雖然以前也用過沒有 swap 的。
<lemonhall1> calebot: 我根本不会分区，所以把整个硬盘都交给系统自动分
<calebot> 了解一下分区还是很有趣的
<hymnusalae> calebot, 服務器機器要 swap 是因為任務大的原因嗎？
 * Lavande 求高手帮忙枚举并提交网页表单查询
<Lavande> http://grawww.nju.edu.cn/mis/SSCF/sscf.htm
<tenzu> 又见netsplit
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 想搞人家4級分數？
<calebot> swap 是 有需求 才要 swap, 比如 内存不够, 想要 hibernate 之类
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 考研成绩
<lemonhall1> Lavande: 使用WAITR。。。。
<calebot> 服务器如果内存足够也不用 swap
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 那是神马？
<lemonhall1> Lavande: PERL语言也有一个模块专门干这个的
<lemonhall1> Lavande: CHROME还有一个iMacro插件，不过也需要学一阵子。。都可以实现你的需求
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 有没有入门教程啊，得现学现卖了……
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 啊，imacro我用过
<lemonhall1> Lavande: 应该还有更加简单的方案，可以直接向服务器POST数据，这界面就是个表单而已。。
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 我先试试看imacro……以前网络课程挂成绩就用的那个。。
<lemonhall1> Lavande: 数据量大不大？
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 很小……
<lemonhall1> Lavande: 不大就用最顺手的吧
<Lavande> lemonhall1: http://grawww.nju.edu.cn/mis/SSCF/sscf.htm
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 只要两项，姓名我知道，生日我知道（但是不知道为什么是错的），所以我只要枚举两年的生日就行了1000+个可能
 * edison0354 教主万岁！！！！
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 诡异，我的imacro失效了^
 * lemonhall1 KFC万岁
 * Lavande viva la vida
<Lavande> lemonhall1: imacro没有判断功能……貌似只能打开N个网页，然后自己一个一个看了……
<wchl09> man ls
<wchl09> 那个是机器人
<Lavande> ？？？
<iIlL10oO> 我
<psygah> marvick ubuntu 软件中心打不开，双击DEB文件也大不开，邮办法吗？
<lemonhall1> Lavande: 是会PERL的话就用PERL吧。。我喜欢PERL的那个模块，对付你这个有余，不过。。我也忘记模块的名字了。。。是M打头的。。拼写很像机器，或者机制那个词
<roylez> mechanize
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 呃，我不会perl……我在看curl，据说这个也管用……
<lemonhall1> roylez: 恩哼，是这个。。。
<lemonhall1> Lavande: curl..应该也行，那就成了SHELL脚本了，差不多。。。
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 嗯，linux下能编程的我也只会shell了，呵呵……
<lemonhall1> Lavande: 随意，就600多。。数据量。。单进程慢慢扫也行
<iGoogle> 荷兰 Twente 大学的 Mirjam Tuk 发现如果在做”选择题“时，膀胱越涨，你做出得答案会更加准确。
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 嗯:-D
<iGirl> iGoogle: 那蛋疼不是要超常发挥?
<psygah> :-)，CET-6要憋尿？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你又看了不该看的东西
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<iGoogle> iGirl: 似乎是哦。 lol
<iGoogle> tenzu: ..
<iGirl> lol
<lemonhall1> iGoogle: 选女人的时候这个理论更准确。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你怎么只剩下一个号了？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 支持你继续发挥。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 从来不见你greader上面share点东西，你这个吸血鬼
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 家里的机器应该关了吧
<iGoogle> 我几乎不开那的啊。 tenzu
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那你开啥？
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 那怎么ID还带个1？
<iGoogle> irc
<leaveboy> hoho
<iGoogle> edison0354: 你的nick表示你断网了354次。
<calebot> greader 为毛要分享东西？
<psygah> 有没有像样的GHOST类软件？
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<tenzu> iGoogle: 贫嘴
<daniels__> psygah, G4L
<iGoogle> calebot: 那本来就是疼猪发牢骚的地方。当然要分享
<edison0354> tenzu: 我也不知道看google reader干嘛要share？
<tenzu> edison0354: 不share怎么证明你还活着？
<edison0354> tenzu: ^
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 沒有死亡証明書就說明活著在。
<calebot> tenzu: share也不能证明啊
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 其它一切都是浮雲。鄙人 facebook 不 share，twitter 不發新的……
<lemonhall1> 我都不敢CLONE，microcai的东西。。。。
<leaveboy> 人已死请烧香
 * calebot 不用 facebook 不用 twitter
<lemonhall1> 那个CJKTTY
<iGoogle> 这逻辑。。不对吧
<hymnusalae> calebot, 我本來也不用 twitter，是那天 cfy 還是 ofan 說要 follow 一下，非要給一個我才注冊的…………
<iGoogle> 不发牢骚，是正确的人生观。
<leaveboy> 求已共享的greaderid
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 你心智还不成熟嘛。别人说啥，就是啥。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 建一個空的 twitter 帳號又不會懷孕……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 你這也太搞笑了。這東西又死不了。
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 怀了又不是你的
<iGoogle> cfy的习惯是天天变的。ofan那是网景，是专门骗人的家伙。 hymnusalae
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 应该是cfy说的
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 去死吧你。
<calebot> hymnusalae: follow 一个空 twitter 有毛用…
<calebot> ofan 是 jc 叔叔
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, ofan 這個說的好像有道理耶……
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 。。。。
<iGoogle> 骗人的
<tenzu> 推是一种态度
<hymnusalae> calebot, 他要 follow 的，說空的也行……
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 還態度……
<lemonhall1> > 1872406
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 這是什麽？
 * edison0354 开始下水果的keynotes
<ofan> iGoogle: 我是诚实的孩纸...
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你不是半夜2點在看的嗎？
<lemonhall1> > 12.7/0.01
<calebot> edison0354: 影片？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 睡了……
<calebot> ipad2 看起来不错
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 对啊，说明你主观上不是gay
 * edison0354 我去，网速严重不给力！
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: LINUX的内核。。。我正在GIT。。。。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 哈？
<calebot> 最近买 ipad1 的杯具了
<ofan> 吃包子..
<hymnusalae> tenzu, gay就不用twitter了？
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 内核还是用tallball吧，稳定
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你真2.
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 咋了？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 那天還叫著要找人一起看。
<calebot> lemonhall1: 在学改内核？
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 不都是大叔推loli么？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 最 BS 敢想不敢做的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 你這都什麽理論……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不是不敢，是不行了……
<lemonhall1> edison0354: calebot 在学着编译CJKTTY。。。但是microcai那个东西总觉得没谱，他会不会长时间维护啊。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 额，不知道啥东西……不懂
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 話說打開一個明明應該存在網站，解釋出IP地址後，半天都顯示不出來，去除掉GFW還有什麽可能？
<calebot> 在 microcai 之前那 patch 作者一直有在维护啊
<lemonhall1> calebot: 正在找内核编译的指南。。。。我只编译过3次DEBIAN的内核。。新手中的新手
<calebot> lemonhall1: 那没必要搞 git
<calebot> lemonhall1: 内核全 clone 下来很可怕的
<lemonhall1> calebot: 我刚算了。。大概1G不到吧。。。
<lemonhall1> calebot: 你的建议是？
<calebot> lemonhall1: 大家都是用 tarball / patch
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, tarball 一個下來自己 git init 一下就是了……
<calebot> linux-2.6.37.tar.bz2 -> patch-2.6.37.1.bz2 -> patch-2.6.37.2.bz2
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 要是非要搞 git 的話。
<lemonhall1> calebot: TARBALL大概多大？
<calebot> lemonhall1: 71M
<lemonhall1> calebot: 额。。十分之一啊。。。
<calebot> patch-2.6.37.2.bz2 <- 107K
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 那是，git 可是保留了全部的歷史。
<lemonhall1> calebot: 一百八十七万个文件。。。GIT的完整历史。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, ……
<calebot> lemonhall1: 应该只有 trunk
<lemonhall1> calebot: 没事。。。慢慢CLONE吧。。我算算大概需要多少时间
<ofan> 才71M
<ofan> qt要300M+
<lemonhall1> calebot: 大约需要一个小时吧。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 死基佬，玩什么呢
<hymnusalae> ofan, 呃，那東西能和 qt 比嗎？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 能吧  不过qt里带了不少图片..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 就是呀。
<iGoogle> ofan: 你就经常骗人，然后诱导青年。
<ofan> iGoogle: ...
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 哈哈哈
<iGoogle> 额。是少年
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 誰是少年？
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 你大概是吧
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 感謝你，真希望我是。你以後就喊我少年吧。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 這樣我心理會舒服很多的。
<iGoogle> 哦。那好。乖
<lemonhall1> calebot: 有什么建议么？我估计上次编译内核的时候，还在2.4年代。。。。
<lemonhall1> calebot: 完全没谱啊
<ofan> 我被诱导还差不多...
<calebot> 有编过 2.4 还要问人干嘛…
 * hymnusalae 最恨地鐵上讓完座被帶小孩的大媽說“乖，要謝謝叔叔”的了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 感觉像内核这么庞大的项目，没个几十G的repo，都不好意思跟人说...
<calebot> hymnusalae: 难不成您是阿姨！？
<roylez> hymnusalae: 还想装嫩？
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 难道让小孩说，谢谢爷爷？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 問題是現在那個 git 是什麽時候搞上的。
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<hymnusalae> calebot, 我是男的！
<hymnusalae> roylez, 當然了。
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 話說我一句話這麽多人激動？惹著眾怒了？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 应该是从svn之类的转移过来的吧，历史都保存了
<calebot> 内核都是 C / 汇编啊
<calebot> 小是正常的
<roylez> hymnusalae: 大叔控萝莉才有气势
<hymnusalae> calebot, 那要什麽語言寫的項目 repo 會很大呀？
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 关键你说的那个本来是很正常的
<calebot> 一个内核写到 1G, 可见多庞大
<hymnusalae> roylez, ……我也想。
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 恨什么
<ofan> 记得以前win2000有过一次代码泄露，说总的win2k有40多G
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 不正常！！！！
<leaveboy> hy
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 我才20歲，一個5歲的小孩怎麽能叫我叔叔？？？
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 理由
<calebot> win2k 那不只内核了好呗
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 應該叫我哥哥。
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 還沒有岔輩呢！
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 。。。。
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 你真的是能装
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 還是你好，叫我小年……
<hymnusalae> 少年……
<ofan> calebot: 不包括二进制文件吧
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 這都不是好人。
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 那你下次就直接对那个老太婆说，我才20岁，请让孩子叫我哥哥
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 我每次都說。
 * calebot 小学毕业就被当成大学生的飘过…
 * calebot 不过现在还是被当成大学生
<hymnusalae> calebot, 那你長得得多老成呀？
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 其实你做女人挺好
<ofan> calebot: ...
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 去死吧你。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<calebot> 不就是个子高一点，脸成熟一点么…
<ofan> 有胡子吧
<iGoogle> calebot: 你石头猴子啊。
<iGoogle> 这吹的
<ofan> 美髯公..
<hymnusalae> calebot, 我記得我高中入學報道的時候還被轟出去，說是不讓小孩進……現在怎麽被叫叔叔了……
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 你出门前化下装最好，娃娃装
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你在這捆網吧。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你在這捆風吧。
<edison0354> ofan: 剃了胡子年轻好几岁啊！
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 不會花。
<edison0354> ofan: 同学聚会的时候老师说我像高一的……
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 我出門都是睡醒裝。
<ofan> edison0354: 恩  有种时光倒流的感觉
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 剃胡子吧
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有胡子。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 平時都很小心的修的。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 捆风是什么意思？
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 你咋这心态啊。女人才喜欢装小啊
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 我還想多活幾年，多做幾年事。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 不希望這麽年輕的時光飛逝……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 多控几个Loli?
<hymnusalae> ofan, 就是說別人好話。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 好語意……喂，我一個都控上好吧！
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 還有，我控禦姐，禦姐！
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 啥胡子都没？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 还是御姐好啊！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 握爪
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 宁可成熟，不要稚幼
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 有一點，不過都是拿眼科剪一根一根前的很幹淨。
<iGoogle> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 麻烦不麻烦……
 * calebot 控少女
<roylez> hymnusalae: 作为一个大叔，大叔控萝莉的梦想就已经实现了一半了
<edison0354> calebot: 那叫乙女
<edison0354> roylez: 汗
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 搞笑，不要等到以後再來要是能多幾年活頭就好了。節約時間現在就要做。
<edison0354> roylez: 主席多大？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 當然要這樣的了。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁～～！
 * lemonhall1 我已经是名副其实的大叔了。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你多大？
 * lemonhall1 最后才发觉，还是人妻好
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我現在胡子還不夠硬，不急著用刀刮。
 * lemonhall1 28
<calebot> edison0354: 日本也有用少女的
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 你真重口
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 额，结婚没？
<tenzu> 28还好意思自称大叔
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 下面的胡子，也是眼科剪一根一根去掉的？
<hymnusalae> roylez, 主席真是牛叉。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 刮几次就硬了……
 * lemonhall1 .................
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 成熟余年领无关。。。。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 那個你自己去剪吧。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不，是不讓它硬好吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 硬了會很粗的，更大叔了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 竟然还有人怕有胡子
<ofan> hymnusalae: 二次元的都是浮云...  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjEwMDEzMTk2.html
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 同学都嫌自己没胡子的，刮了一次以后说，终于有了
<hymnusalae> ofan, 這個怎麽了？
 * lemonhall1 编译内核，编译内核。。原来DEBIAN下很容易。。。有KPKG。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 恩
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我這叫與眾不同好吧。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 三次元的萝莉。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: make-kpkg
<hymnusalae> ofan, 沒有興趣
<ofan> hymnusalae: ...
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 要那些胡子做什麽？當怪蜀粟？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 不控萝莉？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 御姐控正太？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 再說一邊，我控禦姐，禦姐！
<ofan> hymnusalae: 奥..
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 正太也太年輕了點，我還沒有那麽年輕，我還是要接受現實的。
<ofan> edison0354: 你不控loli?
<edison0354> ofan: 我控御姐的
<edison0354> ofan: 而且控三次元
<ofan> wo kao...
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 握爪！
<edison0354> ofan: 贝姐啦，劳拉啦～
 * lemonhall1 LOLI的话，除非是娜塔莉。。。否则我都没感觉
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我是二三次元禦姐都控的。
<ofan> 没共同语言了... 匿..
<edison0354> ofan: 维多利亚的秘密里的几个Model啦～
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 是嗎？那魔卡少女櫻呢？那可是初代萌王。
 * iGoogle 支持 ofan 害羞去
 * lemonhall1 还是人妻好，比如廊桥遗梦，比如英国病人，比如西伯利亚的理发师
<ofan> edison0354: 奥 想起来了，你控playboy的欧美女王  嘎嘎~~~
<edison0354> ofan: 佩内洛普克鲁兹，朱莉娅罗伯茨啦～
<edison0354> ofan: ……
 * lemonhall1 婚外恋比较刺激。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 佩内洛普克鲁兹和朱莉娅罗伯茨都是人妻
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<iGoogle> 变味了。哈皮咋不在。让哈皮踢了这2个。
<hymnusalae> Youtube 又改了。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 叔叔黑了吧？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 少女不控，娜塔莉那种邪气缠身的才是我的最爱
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 谁是娜塔莉？
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 那你控水银灯不？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 娜塔莉。波特曼。。。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我猜是 Code Geass……
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, ……
 * hymnusalae 扶眼睛……
<leaveboy> edison0354: 骨干美女
<hymnusalae> /me 扶眼鏡……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 我还以为你在说二次元……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 太不可接受了……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 还是佩内洛普克鲁兹好！
 * lemonhall1 这个杀手不太冷
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 不是很喜欢她
 * edison0354 对了，我好想喜欢嘴大的……
<ofan> 开始红果果了...
 * lemonhall1 和一个叛逆的少女谈恋爱，或者和一个人妻来一场婚外情，是我毕生的追求
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
 * lemonhall1 前一个已经达成，后一个正在努力。。。。
 * hymnusalae 還是修佛吧。
<ofan> lemonhall1: 渣啊..
<roylez> edison0354: 30
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 竟然有媳妇了，没天理！！！！
<edison0354> roylez: 求发嫂子PP
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 分手7年了。。。。
<hymnusalae> roylez, 你太強大了，30歲之前把到 loli 了。
<roylez> edison0354: 快离婚了
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<hymnusalae> roylez, 好傷情呀……
<roylez> hymnusalae: 谁也不能挡着我控萝莉
<lemonhall1> roylez: 离婚是为了更好的结婚。。。别伤感
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 那个网页是GB2312的，貌似我提交的是UTF8的，应该怎么处理啊？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 你個魂淡……
<roylez> Lavande: 转码呗
<lemonhall1> Lavande: SHELL?调用ICONV？
<iGirl> roylez: 主席...上位就抛弃结发妻子啊...
<ofan> 魂淡..
<Lavande> roylez: curl有没有这个参数啊？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 我哪里混蛋了？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 沒有什麽……大家有目共睹……
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 应该没必要那么复杂啊。。
<roylez> Lavande: 先转码再传给curl
<Lavande> roylez: 就是 lemonhall1说的那个ICONV啊？
<roylez> Lavande: bash没干过，估计是吧
<lemonhall1> Lavande: 调用ICONV很复杂嘛？你应该从文件里读取GB啊。。。。
<lemonhall1> Lavande: 把整个文件都转换成GB的。。然后一行行得塞给CURL。。。
<ghosTM55> 大家早
<Oicebot> 早安, ghosTM55蜀黍
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 我直接循环了一串生日，直接放在一个变量里的，一个一个给curl的……
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 早
<roylez> Lavande: iconv -f utf8 -t gb2312 <<< "控萝莉"
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 没保存到文件里……
<leaveboy> Lavande: unix2dos
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<ghosTM55> Oicebot: bot?
<lemonhall1> Lavande: 你不是说人名么？
<Lavande> roylez: 呵呵
<edison0354> leaveboy: 那个是转行尾的吧？
<lemonhall1> !info iconv
<ghosTM55> edison0354: :)
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 是啊，人名确定的啊……
 * edison0354 tualatrix 这个是ubuntu tweak那位？
<lubotu2> Package iconv does not exist in maverick
<Lavande> lemonhall1: 我试试主席的这个命令。。
<lemonhall1> lubotu2: 怎么可能，混蛋！！iconv不在maverick里！！！
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lavande> - -!
<lemonhall1> lubotu2: 我擦。。。你推卸责任！
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 是。
<Lavande> lubotu2: 在的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 上次在這裏露過臉的。
<leaveboy> edison0354: 都可以
<leaveboy> 相当与UE中的utf-8--dos
<hymnusalae> 話說這個 lubotu2 推責任推的真快呀。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: kami进来了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, Kami？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你說tx？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦。他自從露臉後天天都在的。
<ofan> github 上不去了？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦
<hymnusalae> ofan, 不是吧。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我只知道昨天 SugarSync 不行了，github 也進去了？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 話說你不是 JC 嗎？怎麽也有上不去的？
<ofan> 不知道  现在打不开
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 啥是JC？
<ofan> hymnusalae: jc也不是万能的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就是平平安安
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 保险？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 有可能，昨天搞掉了一批存儲網站。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你……我無語了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 警察。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 你也不能？
<ofan> https
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我牆外的……
<edison0354> ofan: 你是警察？？？？？？？？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你在哪里？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 奥..
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我中國的。
<ofan> edison0354: 不是..
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那咋墙外？
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 墙外等红杏
<ofan> 能不能上github..
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 你怎麽和人家 lemonhall 一樣了怎麽搞的？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你不會用代理嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 囧
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 玩台服什麽的不都要代理嗎？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我關了試試。
<xrfang> 请问time命令返回的数字为什么sys+user会大于real的？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 好了 能打开了..
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 可以上。
<hymnusalae_> ofan, ……
<ofan> 就是相当的慢
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 我這速度還行。
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 你那是不是有人下迅雷在……（哈哈
 * Oicebot 对hymnusalae_说：是。
<hymnusalae_> .oicebot off
<ofan> hymnusalae_: 有可能。。我们用路由上的
<hymnusalae_> 這東西真操蛋。
<lemonhall> 怎么了？
<hymnusalae_> ofan, 呃。我反正知道我同學編輯部那邊的同事之間都是玩這個的。怎麽樣搶帶寬
<ofan> 他下载倒没事，一上传就全瘫了..
<lemonhall> 我刚在FREENODE上注册了。。。。
<hymnusalae_> lemonhall, 你看上面。
<hymnusalae_> lemonhall, 哦。
 * lemonhall 注册了就是好啊
<hymnusalae_> lemonhall, 是嗎？怎麽好了？
<ofan> Oicebot: 你是不是bot.
<ofan> Oicebot: 你是不是bot?
<wzlxx> arch挂在U盘中文乱码是不是还需要什么配置？
<leaveboy> hymnusalae_: 什么和lemo一样了
<ofan> 挂载参数里写用utf8
<lemonhall> hymnusalae_: 进主站的时候，不需要被机器人审问了
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 呃，都過去那麽久了。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 呃……
<hymnusalae> ofan, Oicebot 是 bot，一個搞智能對話的。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 而且就會是和不是。
<hymnusalae> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<lemonhall> !vim
<lubotu2> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你看看就知道了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 我知道..
<lemonhall> !code
<lubotu2> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Oicebot> lemonhall 的编码号为 956
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你知道你沖著他問那麽起勁……
<ofan> github是ruby写的？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 沒有看到都被關了……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 测试..
<hymnusalae> .oicebot off
<lemonhall> !player
<lubotu2> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ofan> hymnusalae: 没看到
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……
<ofan> !OOO
<lubotu2> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<ofan> !ofan
<hymnusalae> 呀，我一會要去買書去
<lemonhall> 啊。。下载完了。。。。
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 。。。
<lemonhall> 开始编译内核
<hymnusalae> ofan, 話說上次推薦了一個 codaset ，你看看去。
<leaveboy> 我不是一直在这聊天的
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那個比 github 強一點。
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 所以過去就算了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 看了，codaset的功能没github好
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你需要什麽特殊功能嗎？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 你看下历史之类的界面
<hymnusalae> ofan, 哦，這樣。
<ofan> github做的很清晰..
<ofan> hymnusalae: codaset支持webpage吗
<wzlxx> ofan: 每次挂载都要添加参数啊？我手动挂的
<ofan> github会默认渲染markdown,textile之类的文本..
<hymnusalae> ofan, webpage是用網頁看git 倉庫內容的？
<ofan> wzlxx: 搞个脚本
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: ok
<ofan> hymnusalae: 就是项目主页吧，就是能放html上去
<ofan> github送二级域名..
<jyf1987> ofan: 什么历史
<hymnusalae> ofan, 哦，這個好像沒有，給的一個 blog ……
<ofan> jyf1987: 看commit历史的时候
<ofan> 好像是服务商的问题，打开很慢..
<jyf1987> 额
<jyf1987> ofan: 全国都这样
<wzlxx> ofan: 挂载的时候怎么指定编码？
<ofan> 昨天晚上还很快
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 問一下，打開一個網站，就是打不開，一直是找到了服務器然後再那等。那是什麽情況？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987,牆外。
<ofan> wzlxx: 什么分区格式
<wzlxx> ofan: fat
<wzlxx> ofan: 编码…
<wzlxx> ofan: utf8
<hymnusalae> wzlxx, -o iocharset=utf8 ？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 墙的问题 这几天在开会
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 牆外……
<ofan> 又开会
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 都說了。翻過了。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那就是墙内
<hymnusalae> ofan, 對，tudou首頁上都肝了。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 沒有，美國的出口上美國的網站……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 卡了半天打不開。就在讀，
<ofan> 跟github又有啥关系
<wzlxx> hymnusalae: 就是你说的那样，我的U盘分区没有写到fstab里
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那就是对方那边 utf8编码问题导致显示空白 这事10有78是php干的好事
<hymnusalae> wzlxx, 不知道。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哦。
<wzlxx> hymnusalae: 我弄个脚本吧
<hymnusalae> wzlxx, 嗯。隨意試試看看。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 也有可能是 老大哥已经研究出来 可以突破ssl了 知道你访问的url以后 给你丢包
<debianer> 请问python里有没有goto这样的语句？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 有可能吧……
<psygah> admin
<psygah> 发错
 * lemonhall 注册了之后就可以进入JAVA频道了。。有趣
<debianer> lemonhall: 有汉语的吗
<lemonhall> debianer: 什么东西？
<debianer> lemonhall: java频道
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 就是有沒有 java-cn java-zh 這樣的頻道。
 * edison0354 觅食！回来看水果发布会！
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 奥。。。内核怎么配置，那个配置工具是什么？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我找到的教程是个字符终端的配置，我看有一种基于CURSE？？的那种。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 找到了，make help
<lemonhall> debianer: 我不知道，我试试
<lemonhall> debianer: 木有
<Kandu> xrfang: 這個得去看內核實現
<Kandu> xrfang: time 命令用 wait4 得到 sys user time 信息，而 wait4 就是用 0x72 號系統調用了
<xrfang> Kandu, 这个稍微有点复杂了。我的目的很简单就是我有2个java程序，看看哪个跑的快。
<Kandu> xrfang: http://www.lxhp.in-berlin.de/lhpsysc2.html#wait4
<^k^> ⇪ title: i386 Linux 2.2+ Syscalls -2-
<Kandu> xrfang: 這說的是 i386 的。 x86-64 是用 0x3d 調用的
<xrfang> Kandu, 汗
<leaveboy> 都吃饭去了？
<lemonhall> 问个新手问题，make menuconfig的时候，它显示了一行，从/BOOT调用了现有内核的参数，这是不是意味着，就这边不变，什么都不动，编译出来的东西理论上来说，也是很安全的？
<wzlxx> flashplugin这个flash插件不能用了？
<wzlxx> 安装上之后还是提示没有flash插件
<debianer> 在python中要调用另一个python程序，要怎么搞？
<debianer> 要调用另一个.py程序，要怎么做？
<debianer> MaskRay: 要调用另一个.py程序，要怎么做？
<hymnusalae> debianer, __import__
<hymnusalae> debianer, 找找看吧，我記得 Google __import__ 第一條就有很詳細的說明。
<hymnusalae> wzlxx, 什麽東西提示？Firefox？Konqueror？Opera？
<debianer> hymnusalae: 好的
<debianer> hymnusalae: 是不是直接import xxx.py?
<wzlxx> hymnusalae: 解决了，我的问题，没有开放权限
<debianer> hymnusalae: Python import 指定目錄裡面的 .py程序，怎么做哦，我找不到
<roylez> debianer: import xxx，不要py扩展
<debianer> roylez: 不需要路径吗？
<debianer> roylez: 路径要不要？
<roylez> debianer: 当前目录不需要
<debianer> roylez: 其他目录呢
<roylez> debianer: 修改 sys.path
<debianer> roylez: 当前目录是指和正在编辑的.py同一个目录里吗？
<roylez> debianer: 你自己试，好久没写py了
<debianer> roylez: 那么import xxx之后，就可以直接使用xxx吗？
<roylez> debianer: 自己试难道有那么难吗？开个ipython几下就清楚了
<debianer> roylez: 总是出错阿
<sheshark> 12:21 < roylez> debianer: 修改 sys.path
<debianer> roylez: 在交互界面里，如何进入某个目录？
<sheshark> 误打
<debianer> roylez: 在>>>标志下，如何进入某个目录？否则没办法把某个目录当成当前目录哦
<roylez> debianer: 你先进去再开 %cd
<debianer> roylez: 先进哪里？
<roylez> debianer: 你进那个目录再开ipython，或者在ipython里面用 %cd
<debianer> roylez: 我用 %cd，出错阿
 * edison0354 水果的设计太TM强大了！
<roylez> debianer: %cd<tab>
<debianer> roylez: 没有用哦
<calebot> edison0354: 没熬夜看发布会？
<edison0354> calebot: 熬不动了……
<Stifler> calebot: 啥发布会
<roylez> debianer: 求神去吧，我救不了你
<edison0354> calebot: 那个cover太TM恐怖了
<calebot> Stifler: ipad2
<Stifler> calebot: 哦
<debianer> roylez: 也谢谢你了
<calebot> ipad2 spec 确实不错
<calebot> 连我这苹果黑都觉得不错
<edison0354> calebot: 话说兲朝再一次不属于全球范围了
<palomino|working> ipad2规格不如那堆android3的平板呀 , calebot
<calebot> edison0354: 本来就是局域嘛…
<calebot> 兲朝局域网万岁～
<edison0354> palomino|working: 你要看价格的
<edison0354> palomino|working: 那一堆其实比ipad贵的……
<palomino|working> xoom wifi版不是说600$嘛。。。
<jyf1987> calebot: 同果黑
<palomino|working> 跟32g ipad2一样拉
<Stifler> calebot: 果黑＋＋
<edison0354> calebot: http://cn.engadget.com/2011/03/02/smart-cover-funny-coincidence/
 * edison0354 果粉淡定的飘过
<palomino|working> lol
<calebot> edison0354: 没买过苹果算哪门子果粉…
 * calebot 好歹家里有人用过苹果
<jyf1987> 果黑果黑
 * edison0354 维基解密曝乔布斯艾滋病检验呈阳性
<edison0354> calebot: 没钱的果粉
<jyf1987> 同名的吧
<edison0354> jyf1987: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/136208.htm
<jyf1987> 不过艾滋病本身不会挂阿
<jyf1987> edison0354: 只是同名同日而已 有啥大不了的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 他的健康现在算敏感信息吧～
<jyf1987> 大概
<imadper> iGoogle: 话说，你还卖其他东西不？
<jyf1987> 不过早死早超生 早登西方极乐阿
<jyf1987> imadper: 她现在已经不卖了
 * edison0354 long live 教主！
<jyf1987> 呵呵 人都是要挂的
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个...
<imadper> jyf1987: 你没上班？
<jyf1987> imadper: 在上班阿
<imadper> jyf1987: 上班呢还来灌水~
<Stifler> 公务员有的是时间
<imadper> jyf1987: 我嘞个去，你什么时候成公务员了？？？？！！！！
<imadper> jyf1987: 求包养~~~
<debianer> roylez: import xxx  结果直接执行xxx了
<edison0354> imadper: ……
<palomino|working> ..... , imadper
<imadper> edison0354: ......
<jyf1987> imadper: 上班为何不能灌水
<jyf1987> 这里难道都是不上班的？
<imadper> jyf1987: 小心老板扣你奖金~
<palomino|working> 充分利用午休和编译程序的间隙来灌水！
<imadper> jyf1987: 反正我就不是上班的~
<Stifler> 我的职责就是上网
<jyf1987> 公务员哪里有兴趣来这灌水
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 我很闲。。。
<jyf1987> imadper: 没有奖金 怎么扣
<imadper> jyf1987: 公务员才有兴趣，好不？！
<jyf1987> lemonhall你做啥？
<jyf1987> imadper: 好个p 公务员是灌别的 lol
<imadper> jyf1987: ....你这，怨念好深...
<jyf1987> Stifler: 你是警察？
<jyf1987> imadper: 一般般拉
<Stifler> jyf1987: 机房管理员
<imadper> jyf1987: 明显的怨妇级别的
 * lemonhall1 请教如何把TAR包解开之后建立一个GIT REP，然后链接到某个GIT去
<imadper> Stifler: 炮房管理员~
<jyf1987> Stifler: 是gfw的机房吧
<jyf1987> imadper: 我怨啥了
<calebot> 炮姐管理员~
<Stifler> jyf1987: 网吧的。。。悲剧
<imadper> jyf1987: 各种工资问题
<jyf1987> Stifler: 果然无聊
<jyf1987> imadper: 工资虽然不高 但是糊口没问题阿 有啥好怨的
 * imadper 听说网管不要技术，只要能打~
<Stifler> imadper: 真是炮房admin就爽了
<jyf1987> 额 打炮的打么
<imadper> jyf1987: 我擦，我都听你怨了多少次了`
<jyf1987> Stifler: 我怕你以后提不起兴趣 就惨了
<Stifler> jyf1987: 哈哈
<jyf1987> imadper: 瞎扯
<Stifler> imadper: 说的对
<imadper> jyf1987: 。。。。随你不承认~
<Stifler> imadper: 我就是不能打才调去看机房的
<jyf1987> imadper: 那你还能逼我承认不成？
<imadper> jyf1987: 不逼你，没意思~
<imadper> Stifler: ....
<Stifler> imadper: :-)
<jyf1987> imadper: 我记得你好像是帝都土著 在广东上学
<jyf1987> 而且想玩摩托车
<imadper> jyf1987: 对呀~摩托就不玩了~
<jyf1987> 那你在广东可爽歪了
<imadper> jyf1987: 为啥？
<jyf1987> 吃得好 玩得好阿
<imadper> jyf1987: 因为东莞的性都？
<jyf1987> 瞎扯
<imadper> jyf1987: 吃的还行，玩的没有
<jyf1987> 各种各样没吃过的都有阿
<jyf1987> 各种各样没玩过的也有 不是很好么
<imadper> jyf1987: 话说，你想要啥，我寄给你
<jyf1987> 还可以去华强北买电子产品
<jyf1987> 额 我要猫肉干
<imadper> jyf1987: 在哪儿能买到？
<jyf1987> imadper: 不晓得
<imadper> jyf1987: 我都没见过
<imadper> jyf
<imadper> jyf1987: 说点靠普的，我能找到的，可以给你寄过去~算我请你~
<jyf1987> 鳄鱼肉不知道行不行
<jyf1987> 阿 不行 霍元甲就是这么死的
<imadper> jyf1987: ..............................................
<jyf1987> 菜花蛇呢？
<imadper> jyf1987: 擦，这东西我都没见过~
<jyf1987> 不可能吧 广东人吃蛇你不晓得？
<Stifler> imadper: 婴儿汤
<imadper> jyf1987: 我知道他们吃，但是我没见过
<imadper> Stifler: 这个我也没见过，不过知道东莞那边有
<jyf1987> 婴儿汤就算了 额
<imadper> Stifler: 连胎盘都带着，新鲜出逼的都有
<Stifler> imadper: - -!
<palomino|working> =_=
<jyf1987> imadper: 额 是跟医院搞人流的合作经营么
<imadper> jyf1987: 不知道内幕...
<jyf1987> 不然你咋知道是新鲜出来的
<imadper> jyf1987: 新闻上说的~
<jyf1987> 靠 什么新闻？
<imadper> jyf1987: 带着胎盘
<jyf1987> 火车站上发的 没刊号那种么
<imadper> jyf1987: 自然是新鲜出来的~
<jyf1987> 说不定是造假的
<imadper> jyf1987: google reader
<jyf1987> 国内造假太厉害了
<calebot> 中医本来就有吃胎盘的
<jyf1987> 连鸡蛋都造假 何况是人的胎盘呢
<imadper> 。。。
<jyf1987> 搞个 乌贼肉来冒充就是了
<imadper> 话说，我到现在也不知道我们学校的鸡蛋是不是真的
<jyf1987> 我记得过年吃米粉鱼 那个吃起来就跟皮一样的
<jyf1987> 那就被吃了 吃蔬菜吧
 * jyf1987 植物保护主义万岁
 * imadper 上次谁跟我讨论快乐阿容是哪年高考来的？
<imadper> jyf1987: .......................................
<imadper> jyf1987: 话说，之前irc有过讲座嘛？
<jyf1987> 有
<jyf1987> 不晓得为何没了
<imadper> jyf1987: 啥讲座？
<jyf1987> 估计是客户端的问题
<calebot> 讲者不好找
<jyf1987> 到处搞不到客户端
<calebot> 要准备讲座很累的
<imadper> jyf1987: 讲座跟客户端有毛关系？
<jyf1987> 想听的都是菜鸟
<imadper> calebot: 当时讲的啥？
<jyf1987> 不会配客户端
<imadper> jyf1987: irc客户端？
<jyf1987> 用xlib做gui累么
<jyf1987> 做个简单的群聊客户端算了
<calebot> jyf1987: 爆累
<maplebeats> 有讲座？
<calebot> imadper: /topic 有 log
<jyf1987> calebot: 额 可是貌似qq for linux是这么搞的
<imadper> calebot: ok~
<calebot> jyf1987: 很多软件都是用 xlib / xcb 写的
<Stifler> 正准备写个gtk的GUI呢
<jyf1987> calebot: like?
<jyf1987> Stifler: 我想起来了 你在西北
<calebot> jyf1987: 累也是有人做啊
<calebot> jyf1987: fcitx3
<calebot> 新软件建议用 xcb
<Stifler> jyf1987: 恩
<jyf1987> calebot: xlib做的 对输入法支持麻烦么
<jyf1987> 关键是静态打包以后有多大？
<imadper> jyf
<jyf1987> 能不能控制在1mb以下
<calebot> jyf1987: 支持 xim, author 要懂一点
<jyf1987> 中文真不爽
<imadper> jyf1987: 你在玉泉营那边？
<jyf1987> imadper: 瞎扯吧 我什么时候住那里过了 那是wind
<imadper> jyf1987: 哦~混了~那你在哪儿？
<jyf1987> imadper: 我行踪不定
<lemonhall1> calebot: 求教啊。 我刚下载完TAR包，怎么让这个内核目录和GIT上的内核同步起来。。
<imadper> jyf1987: ...
<calebot> lemonhall1: 都 git 了还同啥步…
<jyf1987> calebot: git难道不能同步？
<jyf1987> checkout不行么
<jyf1987> pull/push
<calebot> jyf1987: 他 clone 了整个内核 trunk
<calebot> jyf1987: 已经同步了好呗
<jyf1987> calebot: 但是内核又提交了呢 你不是要继续搞么
<Evanescence> vim插件之间的冲突 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=319476
<sheshark> 12:59 < calebot> jyf1987: 已经同步了好呗
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim的plugin之间的一点冲突
<jyf1987> sheshark: 但是比如你下的是昨天的 今天又有人提交了 你如何拉下来呢
<lemonhall1> calebot: 不是。我下载了内核的TAR包，解压了。。然后想GIT INIT一下，然后和主版本链接起来。。。
<sheshark> 打错了
<calebot> lemonhall1: 没听明白，不知道你想做啥
<lemonhall1> calebot: 内核71M。。。TAR包，我解压了
<jyf1987> calebot: 你回答我
<lemonhall1> calebot: 然后我想把解压的这个目录，和GIT链接起来。。。。
<calebot> lemonhall1: 不是已经有 内核trunk 了么？
<lemonhall1> calebot: 。。。。。什么都没有啊。
<lemonhall1> calebot: 我不是用GIT CLONE下载下来的啊。。
<calebot> lemonhall1: git 取消了？
<calebot> lemonhall1: 没有 trunk 那你哪来的主版本？
<lemonhall1> calebot: 下载的TAR包啊。。。。
<lemonhall1> calebot: 晕死。。
 * calebot 听不懂
<lemonhall1> calebot: 擦。。怎么可能听不懂。。到WWW。KERNEL。ORG下载的打包好的71M的TAR包。。这跟GIT没关系啊
 * lemonhall1 http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
 * lemonhall1 我想编译这个东西，但是直接CLONE它，需要400MB。。我想省带宽。
<calebot> 有 tarball 就能编译啦
 * lemonhall1 http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git   和2.6.35.27.2的TAR包。。我手头就这两个东西。。现在怎么搞？
<lemonhall1> calebot: 算了不问你了，也不知道是我表达错误还是怎么了。。觉得你完全没听懂
<calebot> lemonhall1: repo.or.cz 可以直接下 snapshot 的
<calebot> lemonhall1: 完全不用 git
<debianer> 我掉线了没？
<calebot> debianer: 掉了
<debianer> calebot: 谢谢，没有哦
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: vim插件之间的冲突 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=319476
<debianer> MaskRay`: 还有什么好玩的emacs的插件没？
<imadper> MaskRay`: 有啥好的haskell的mode嘛？
<jingqq5210> 去主区练习英文去了
<jingqq5210> 嘿嘿
 * lemonhall1 我看来得把我的项目转到GIT去，然后好好熟悉一下GIT的使用。。
 * lemonhall1 现在在LINUX下混，不会用GIT跟不会讲外语差不多了
<Evanescence> RGB颜色#EF2929 转化成 234这样的是怎么算的啊？十六进制变成十进制？
<debianer> lemonhall1: git用来上传代码的吗
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 应该是滴～
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 可是我不会算十六进制到十进制的
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 你可以去搜索一下RGB HEX TO DEC，不是直接转化的。。前一段刚在JS版听人讲过算法，专业术语也忘记了，不是简单的HEX TO DEC
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 好
<wzlxx> Evanescence: 最简单的，http://www.jctrans.com/tool/jsq.htm
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 我找了一个，但是EF2929转化出来是R：239 G：41 B:41,但是我要得是256色的，像256这样的，我不知到怎么变成256色的
<Evanescence> 话说怎么检测终端是不是256色的啊？
<calebot> Evanescence: google 找 256 color 测试脚本
<calebot> Evanescence: xterm / vte 都可以 256 色
<Evanescence> calebot: 哦，恩，是的，我刚才测试改变了不同终端的颜色测试了下
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 你在搞啥？
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 在修改vim的color scheme文件，看着有些颜色不舒服
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: ........................................
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: :-)
<microcai> good
<calebot> Evanescence: EF -> 239 就是单纯的 HEX to DEC
<lemonhall1> microcai: 我擦。。你终于来了。。。
 * microcai  刚刚热插拔了 SATA 硬盘
<ofan> Evanescence: rgb转终端色？
<MaskRay`> imadper:  http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Hasell_mode_for_Emacs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Hasell mode for Emacs - HaskellWiki
<Evanescence> ofan: 恩
 * microcai 用 echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/scan 
<ofan> 终端颜色本来就好多套吧
<palomino|working> ?_? , microcai
 * microcai 然后第二块硬盘就出现了
<lemonhall1> microcai: 请教你的那个CJK补丁呢
<palomino|working> ?_? , microcai
<palomino|working> 插上时自动出现阿 , microcai
<MaskRay`> debianer: paredit window-number highlight-symbol whole-line-or-region browse-kill-ring+ kill-ring-search
<Evanescence> ofan: RGB转终端色的原理算法简单吗？是怎么算的？
<ofan> Evanescence: 你搜下转灰介的，貌似用平均值就可以
<ofan> 灰阶
<Evanescence> ofan: 哦
<roylez> palomino|working: 怕了米咯
<microcai> palomino|working: 没，我没开 AHCI 不能自动出现
<palomino|working> 哦，没开ahci阿 , microcai
<microcai> palomino|working:  MCP61 的不支持 AHCI
<lemonhall1> microcai: 我现在手上有标准内核的TAR包。。。接下来怎么搞？
<palomino|working> .... , microcai
<microcai> lemonhall1:  解压
<ofan> Evanescence: (R+G+B)/3 最简单的
<calebot> Evanescence: 終端最多 256 色，所以常常只能找近似顏色
<lemonhall1> microcai: AND THEN？
<microcai> lemonhall1:  哪个版本的？
<lemonhall1> microcai: 2.6.35.27.2
<palomino|working> 转灰阶不是平均值。。。
<Evanescence> ofan: 我知道了，这个图我经常看到啊
<palomino|working> 不同颜色权重不一样
<microcai> lemonhall1:  我貌似不再生成补丁了
<ofan> 最简单的嘛
<calebot> rgb 很多种的
<lemonhall1> microcai: 那。。。怎么办。。我又不太会GIT。。上午有人说TAR包解压之后可以本地建立个GIT，然后和你的版本做个XXX
<microcai> lemonhall1:  你用 git 克隆 git://repo.or.cz/linux-2.6/cjktty.git 这个就可以了
<ofan> Evanescence: 我记得有几个vim color里自带了颜色转换，你可以找一找
<lemonhall1> microcai: 我笔记本是这样做的。。直接弄下来400MB。。。我现在不想浪费带宽。。
<microcai> lemonhall1:  http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git/snapshot/adedab75e0f9153e3eb89a876ec8bb263244e579.tar.gz 这个是 tar 包
<Evanescence> ofan: 恩
<microcai> lemonhall1:  下这个好了，就只有 50M
<lemonhall1> microcai: 好吧，谢谢了。。怎么这么小。。。标准的71M
<jyf1987> repo.or.cz这个不能加多个key 很不好阿
<tenzu> loads prediction program for accidental explosions in underground munitions storage facilitie
 * lemonhall1 不会使用GIT寸步难行啊。。。SVN老了。。。
<jyf1987> 恩  确实 git好
<jyf1987> 打个包就可以带走了
<jyf1987> 我要好好学学
<ofan> 还是github好用
<jyf1987> hub用的推送协议是什么阿
<MaskRay> ssh 吧
<ofan> ssh https
<dreampuf> http https ssh
<happyaron> git的http支持终于改进了，但是部署得太少。
<ofan> win上用git还是很费劲
<calebot> happyaron: 订了多少 mailing list 啊
<happyaron> calebot: 没多少啊。
<calebot> happyaron: 没事就看到你在 mailing list 的 reply...
<happyaron> calebot: 90%的邮件都看了标题就trash
<happyaron> calebot: 那只说明咱俩定的列表很相近。。。
 * calebot 只订了两个…
<jyf1987> 关键是ssh里如何推阿
 * roylez 已经两天没事做了
<happyaron> calebot: debian-devel?
<jyf1987> 是推文件过去？
<ofan> 未读邮件已经过1W了...
<jyf1987> scp么
 * microcai 在给 EeePC 装 win7 , 然后装 MaxOS 
<calebot> ofan: 上级的思想指导？
<happyaron> ofan: 教你个快速处理邮件的办法
 * microcai 然后删了 win7
<ofan> jyf1987: 就是推文件，压缩以后传的..
<ofan> happyaron: 全删？
<happyaron> ofan: 选中“Unread”，然后猛击"Trash"
<ofan> happyaron: 容易卡...
<happyaron> 我重连一下。
<happyaron> 今天的网络已经xx了。
<happyaron> ofan: gmail么？
<ofan> 恩
<jyf1987> ofan: 那我用git clone的时候发现他是同步object 这个跟文件没关系吧
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> calebot: debian-devel?
<calebot> happyaron: 我有些列表不订，只看 archive
<happyaron> calebot: o
<calebot> 这样信箱很干净，愉快
<ofan> jyf1987: git的基本数据单位啊..  推送的不是具体的文件
<ofan> 下载下来git数据后，checkout HEAD 就行了
<happyaron> calebot: 我也只订了几个列表。还有一些是订了发过言就退。
<jyf1987> ofan: 那你刚才还说是推文件
<ofan> jyf1987: 奥 没说清楚..
<jyf1987> ofan: 误人子弟阿
<lemonhall1> 我想说。。。。。。
<ofan> 是.git里的文件..
<jyf1987> 额
<lemonhall1> 直接下载下来是90MB。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall1> microcai: 90MB啊90MB！！！
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 内核90M很正常啊。
<microcai> lemonhall1:  90s 就下好了
<lemonhall1> microcai: 额。。我是1M的ADSL。。。
<jyf1987> 1Mbit per sec
<jyf1987> 写这么多代码真是挫
<jyf1987> 而且版本差一点 目录变许多 真奇怪
<woaiwojia010> 1m?
<ofan> 发现最近内核毛病不少
<jyf1987> 有什么比较小的微内核么
<calebot> ofan: 啥毛病？
<jyf1987> 可用的 支持posix
<calebot> jyf1987: 微内核都很小好呗…
<jyf1987> calebot: 可用是前提阿
<ofan> calebot: 我笔记本用电池供电的时候，点一下鼠标，就自动挂起
<ofan> 无线鼠标...
<jyf1987> calebot: 要把运行需要的那几个都跑起来以后也比较小的那种目标
<calebot> ofan: 不一定是内核的问题啊
<calebot> jyf1987: 谁晓的你的用途…
<calebot> s/的/得/
<ofan> calebot: 推测很有可能是内核的问题，插拔usb接收器的时候就立马挂起
<ofan> 而且不能正常恢复
 * calebot 2.6.37.2 快乐使用中
<jyf1987> calebot: 给笔记本用 能上网 发出声音 就可以了 我也就看文字和听歌 还有写代码的需求
<jyf1987> 上网是一定要的
<calebot> jyf1987: 那要微内核干嘛…linux 就好
<jyf1987> calebot: 比较喜欢那种架构 感觉优美 没有冗余
<lemonhall1> 终于开始编译了。。。。
 * lemonhall1 睡觉去，起来打包成DEB。。晚上试试CJK内核。。。。
<calebot> jyf1987: 没有 desktop/驱动 可用
<jyf1987> calebot: 不是吧 我试过 minix3的livecd也还行阿
<jyf1987> qnx如何
<wzlxx> libreoffice的配置在哪里？我用普通用户启动的时候提示中心配置有问题，用root可以，肯定是权限的问题，但是不知道他的中心配置在哪里…
<happyaron> sudo rm -rf ~/.libreoffice
<microcai> lemonhall1:  弄成 ppa 吧
<microcai> lemonhall1:  要配置一下的，上 CJK font ....
<lemonhall1> microcai: 我光荣的说，我不会。。虽然打包好了。。。
<lemonhall1> microcai: 我上了，看了豹子的原帖子。。你。。什么都不写。。。太欺负新手了
<microcai> lemonhall1:  ... ...
<microcai> lemonhall1:  忙
<lemonhall1> microcai: 我还把NV的驱动直接弄到内核里面去了。。。暂时不懂得怎么调优秀，但是是从UBUNTU的/BOOT里直接借来的参数，应该危险性不大
<microcai> lemonhall1: ... 这不是我 blog 上教的么
<lemonhall1> microcai: 不是。。我没找到你博客。。。
<microcai> lemonhall1:  厉害
<wzlxx> The application cannot be started.
<wzlxx> A general error occurred while accessing your central configuration.
<calebot> nv 用模块就好了，为毛要放进内核？
<lemonhall1> calebot: 不知道，我是NV的卡，会不会快一些？
<wzlxx> lemonhall1: 不会，哈哈
<microcai> lemonhall1: 我教的是 NVIDIA 的闭源驱动
<lemonhall1> microcai: 额。。你博客在哪里？
<microcai> lemonhall1: 主要是我不喜欢模块。我的系统没有一个模块，哈哈
 * lemonhall1 内核编译，我真得很白。。所以有更详细教程，一定要发给我。。。
<microcai> lemonhall1:  google 菜菜博士
<jyf1987> google 菜菜博士 第9个结果是 中出大图 额
<lemonhall1> microcai: 只有三页的那个chinglish不过？
<microcai> ... ...
<lemonhall1> microcai: 只有三页的那个chinglish博客？
<microcai> lemonhall1: 自己研究
<ofan> 轻松阳台种菜.菜博士全面提供家庭阳台种菜解决方案
<microcai> ofan:  ... 那不是我
 * lemonhall1 好吧，睡觉去了。。中出大图+1
<microcai> lemonhall1:  ... ... http://microcai.gsalex.net
<lemonhall1> microcai: 你博客我看过了，没有任何对编译有帮助的信息。。。。
 * lemonhall1 欺负新手的菜。。。
<microcai> lemonhall1:  ... ...
<yao_ziyuan> #ubuntu-tw 上的人都来这里聊天了么
<yao_ziyuan> 我总是看不到 #ubuntu-tw 有人说话
<yao_ziyuan> 当然，偶尔有
<jyf1987> 看log
<calebot> yao_ziyuan: #ubuntu-tw 两个月加起来还没有这里一天的量
<calebot> yao_ziyuan: 挂在那里就是浪费网络流量啊
<jingqq5210> 。。
<calebot> microcai: 「由于我对英语最熟悉，所以我打算使用英语做为基础来构建元语言。」 <- 为毛不是汉语…
<edison0354> lemonhall1: make menuconfig在每个选项上按H会有help的
<edison0354> calebot: 有个汉语编程语言的
<debianer> MaskRay:这个格式对吗？   print '%d,%d' % a,b
<edison0354> calebot: 巨蛋疼的一东西
<lifeng> edison0354: 好像有个“易语言”
<edison0354> lifeng: 就是那个……
<edison0354> lifeng: 还是收费的……
<MaskRay> debianer: print('%d,%d' % (a,b))
<MaskRay> debianer: 你还是找本书看吧
<microcai> calebot: 汉语难
<jingqq5210> ubuntu下java开发有没有什么建议阿
<jyf1987> http://www.minix3.org/doc/screenies.html   minix3还不错
 * microcai  现在有一个支持非 EFI  启动的 iPC 黑苹果 iso 。 怎么安装 mac ?
<Evanescence> 有没有vim高手在啊？
 * lemonhall1 小睡了一觉起来，还没编译好。。继续睡，机器慢得人想死
<microcai> lemonhall1:  ......
<Evanescence> lemonhall1: 你编译什么啊？花了多少时间？
<jyf1987> 让人给你交叉编译一下
<jyf1987> 有没有人提供交叉编译服务的
 * microcai 正在编译 gparted ， 格式重装 MAC 咯
<jingqq5210> 网上都是说用eclispe
<jingqq5210> 但是我不喜欢这个东西。。
<leaveboy> jingqq5210: eclispe这栋系太庞大了
<leaveboy> 还是简单的好点
<jingqq5210> 是呀
<jyf1987> wtf
<happyaron> gtalk 挂了。
<leaveboy> happyaron: 恭喜
<happyaron> 又上去了，呃。
<microcai> happyaron: 用 pidgin 还能傻姑娘
<microcai> happyaron: 用 pidgin 还能上
<happyaron> 嗯，我就用pidgin又上去的。
<happyaron> microcai: 会不会没有ssl啊。
<jingqq5210> PIDGIN默认没有加密的
<happyaron> 我选的“需要加密”
<microcai> happyaron:  有的啊
<jingqq5210> 不清楚～习惯了翻墙了
<happyaron> microcai: 嗯。
<leaveboy> empathy感觉要好用点
<jingqq5210> 用google服务的时候都是翻墙的，gtalk也基本不用了，直接用gmail网页，还支持视频聊天
<Gun^Rose> 想学学emacs，新闻组cn.bbs.comp.emacs怎么访问不了呢？用什么软件好呢？
<jingqq5210> google goups？
<debianer> MaskRay: 看了几本书，总是一些细节记不清
<microcai> Gun^Rose:  usenet ? 还是用 irc 吧
<Gun^Rose> microcai: 配置emacs+gnu太热闹了，这个新闻组cn.bbs.comp.emacs是不是google上的啊，需要翻墙？
<Gun^Rose> microcai: usenet上的emacs还算活跃,irc上的emacs-cn几乎没人啊
<microcai> Gun^Rose: o
<debianer> Gun^Rose: 新闻组肯定就直接在emacs里是哟给你哦
<calebot> Gun^Rose: 你该不会用 http 去连…
<debianer> Gun^Rose: emacs的新闻组，当然直接在emacs里访问哦
<debianer> MaskRay: 新闻组cn.bbs.comp.emacs怎么访问？
<Gun^Rose> debianer: 哎呀，别刺激我了，以前鼓捣过gnus，超级热闹。。。@@~
<debianer> Gun^Rose: gnus是啥？
<Gun^Rose> debianer: emacs里专门阅读新闻组的玩意儿
<wzlxx> happyaron: …
<debianer> Gun^Rose: 教我怎么用gnus哦
<debianer> Gun^Rose: 我想去玩玩那个新闻组
<debianer> Gun^Rose: 可以吗
<Gun^Rose> debianer: 这玩意儿我快忘光了
<Gun^Rose> 要不我就直接用了
<wzlxx> happyaron: 估计是我刚安装libreoffice的时候直接用root运行了，现在不知道配置在哪里…
<happyaron> wzlxx: .libreoffice
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 happyaron 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<calebot> palomino|working: 搞基？
<debianer> Gun^Rose: 看看这里，然后教我怎么用 http://www.lirui.name/post/144.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用Emacs+Gnus上新闻组 - 我的Ubuntu之旅 - 〖好记性不如烂笔头─Ubuntu Note〗
<Gun^Rose> 我的天啊，救命～～
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 calebot 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> -_-
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<quanru> 电源管理器是不是没有用的  只是针对笔记本的吗
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
 * palomino|working (╥﹏╥)
 * lemonhall1 轻轻抚摸了 palomino|working 的脸。。眼中充满了红眼。。。
<wzlxx> happyaron: 终于找到了…多谢
<palomino|working> ..........
 * lemonhall1 你们编译内核一半多长时间，顺便说一下你们的配置
<xk123> 大家好！
<^k^> xk123, 好  ㍧ 
<xk123> 感觉好无聊。。
<xk123> 大家有什么好玩的东东么，K？
<sheshark> xk123: 新浪微博
<xk123> 微博必须去关注别人，我都不知道要关注谁
<sheshark> xk123: 随便关注哪个都行
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2011/03/03/sarah-white.html
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<palomino|working> 以及少数女性 , roylez
<palomino|working> 女的也有好这口儿的阿 , roylez
<xk123> ？
<roylez> palomino|working: 这是治疗需要好不好，你这头淫马
<roylez> palomino|working: http://98.136.170.121/5017/5490494593_552c3519ff_z.jpg
<debianer> gnus似乎只能在emacs21下用，对吗
<palomino|working> =_= , roylez
<debianer> 各位？
<microcai> lemonhall1:  也就一分钟
<debianer> roylez: gnus是不是只能在emacs21里用？
<roylez> debianer: emacs不要问我
<xk123> 。。。
<Evanescence> mutt怎么回复一个邮件组的啊？
<roylez> 默认 G
<xk123> man mutt
<Evanescence> roylez: mutt怎么回复一个邮件订阅的组讨论的？ 我按L提示说是no mailing list
<roylez> Evanescence: 默认G
<roylez> Evanescence: RTFM before asking
<Evanescence> roylez: 我测试了，不行，是vim的绑定到最低
<roylez> Evanescence: 你如果是偷了我的配置的话，是 ,g
<Colin-shzsc> 意外发现不断的导入操作貌似搞乱了 sunpinyin 的词频，准确度竟然还远远不如 fcitx 自己的拼音和双拼……
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:  sunpinyin 本来就很垃圾
<microcai> Colin-shzsc: 广告吹的
<xk123> youtube
<Colin-shzsc> microcai: 词频似乎永远是一个纠结的问题，随便哪个输入法的词频乱了都会出现乱七八糟的问题
<calebot> libpinyin 四个月没动静了
 * calebot 觉得又是 vaporware
<quanru> fcitx很容易崩溃........
<quanru> ibus没fcitx好看...
<Colin-shzsc> calebot: 现在大概也只有ibus的中文输入法和fcitx是比较靠谱的了……
<desksong> import pic.png  用 import 截图的时候，假设有两个打开的窗口，一个在前面，一个在后面，截前面的画面会把后面的截住，比如说这个图里面，实际上irc是在opera后面的，但是截图上悲剧了，
<desksong> http://i.imgur.com/jXguS.png
<Colin-shzsc> quanru: 你是不是版本太低，fcitx 4 用到现在没出过问题
<desksong> 有无解决办法？
<calebot> 有名的输入法 vaporware: scim 1.5/1.6 branch(从来没出现过), scim2(只有名字), imbus(只有名字), iiimf(从来没到稳定堪用的水平，然后就死了)
<quanru> Colin-shzsc: 不是啊  我是ppa装的4.0多..     跟empathy就有冲突   跟chrome也有
<lifeng> scim五笔用了六年了，没想过换其它的
 * microcai 哈哈， 明白了，用 qemu 自己在我的台式机上挂 iso 安装 MAC 到我笔记本的硬盘上
<dreampuf> 有什么ubuntu下的翻译软件?
 * calebot 觉得 libpinyin 又要步上前辈的后尘了
<calebot> fcitx3 / fcitx4 可以算两个 project 了
<quanru> 有没有办法让fcitx点击输入窗口的时候 默认为中文输入法 而不是键盘
<happyaron> dreampuf: ?
<happyaron> dreampuf: 翻译啥
 * lemonhall ibus的主要问题在于。。。后台使用的是SQLLITE。。。算法不行。。。
<dreampuf> happyaron: 英文to中文
<roylez> happyaron: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw6dege5buw13g.gif
<aihao> 大家好，请教个问题，我前一阵更新了ubuntu系统，后来谷歌浏览器老提示flash插件崩溃,我在网上搜了，但是没有解决问题，麻烦朋友们帮忙解决下这个问题，谢谢
<desksong> linux 下除了 scrot 和 imagemagick的import 外，还有没有其他命令行的截图工具？
<happyaron> dreampuf: 翻译文章？
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<roylez> happyaron: 给你gf看看
<happyaron> roylez: 好的。
<quanru> aihao: 我前天刚遇到这个问题  更新显卡驱动就可以了
<quanru> aihao: chrome不会崩溃  chromium会   我是加了一个PPA的N卡驱动  更新好就完事
<tenzu> 这么多年了，再次看到这个gif还是觉得很给力
<lemonhall> quanru: 恩哼？是不是我告诉你的？
<hceasy> +i 是什么模式？
<quanru> lemonhall:是  谢谢哈
<quanru> lemonhall:有没有办法让fcitx点击输入窗口的时候 默认为中文输入法 而不是键盘
<hceasy> 疼疼
<tenzu> ？？
<lemonhall> quanru: 哈，果然是管用啊。。我无意中发觉的，咱关键不会看错误报告，后来学会了之后才发觉，估计是NV。。。学了一招
<tenzu> hceasy: 问哈皮，我不懂
<hceasy> 刚才我进来时 名字后面有个+i
<tenzu> hceasy:
<quanru> lemonhall:呵呵
<tenzu> hceasy: 我这里一直有
<hceasy> 哈皮
<hceasy> 哦
<lemonhall> 天啊。。下次编译内核的时候把我机器没有的驱动全部踢出去。。。这么慢
<hceasy> 哈皮。。
<hceasy> happy
<hceasy> op。。。。
<user8888> ÏÐÖÃ
<^k^> user8888:say 表浬 in EUC-TW ? We use UTF-8 !
<hceasy> 机器人又发疯了
<lemonhall> 额。。。user8888是台湾人？
<quanru> xorg-edger fresh c crack这个PPA有用过吗
<happyaron> ??
<hceasy> <happyaron> 名字后面被加 +i是什么模式？
<dreampuf> happyaron: 不是.就是一般的单词翻译
<user8888> ÏÐÖÃ
<^k^> user8888:say 表浬 in EUC-TW ? We use UTF-8 !
<happyaron> hceasy: invisible吧
<hceasy> 什么意思了
<happyaron> dreampuf: 星际译王
<user8888> ÊÇUTF8Âð£¬ÊǵÄ
<^k^> user8888:say 是UTF8吗，是的 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<happyaron> hceasy: 就是从全局列表里隐身
<hceasy> !invisible
<lemonhall> hceasy: 隐身模式
<hceasy> 我没开啊关键。。。
<happyaron> hceasy: 默认模式
<happyaron> hceasy: 没啥意义，就让它那样吧
<lemonhall> hceasy: 我也是隐身的。。。就这样吧。。你难道有很多好友？
<hceasy> 没好友
<hceasy> 怎么添加我还不知道呢
<hceasy> wiki里貌似没有提到
<roylez> > 1+1
<hceasy> 刚才掉线了。。。
<^k^> roylez, 2
<hceasy> 还是一直没人说话？
<user8888> ÊÇUTF8Âð£¿
<^k^> user8888:say 是UTF8吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<tenzu> 2+2
<user8888> Ϊʲô»úÆ÷ÈËÀÏÊÇÌáʾ²»ÊÇUTF-8
<^k^> user8888:say 为什么机器人老是提示不是UTF-8 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lemonhall> > 22.7/0.01
<^k^> lemonhall, 2270.0
<lemonhall> > 73*60*60/1024
<hceasy> 有些看不懂了
 * lemonhall 我的NETBOOK用了4个小时还没编译完。。。悲剧。。。。
 * hceasy ╮〔╯ε╰〕╭
<user8888> ÖÐÎĲâÊÔ
<^k^> user8888:say 中文测试 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hceasy> <user8888> please use utf-8
<user8888> hceasy: ÓÃmiranda£¬utf8ÉèÖõĵط½ÕÒ²»µ½
<^k^> user8888:say hceasy: 用miranda，utf8设置的地方找不到 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hceasy> <user8888> http://webchat.freenode.net
<user8888> haha
<hceasy> <user8888> →_→
<leaveboy> <-_<-
<lemonhall> vim 有什么好用的文件管理器插件？
<leaveboy> 你有好用的
<lemonhall> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Script:Best_plugins_selected_by_the_IRC_community
<^k^> ⇪ title: Script:Best plugins selected by the IRC community - Vim Tips Wiki
<lainme> lemonhall: 我觉得默认的就不错
<lemonhall> lainme: = =，我果然用得不多。。默认的。。是什么？
<lemonhall> lainme: 昨天才学会块选择粘贴和复制
<lainme> lemonhall: netrw。还有个nerdtree，比起netrw来有个开关命令，但是没有网络功能，似乎
<hceasy> <lemonhall>
<hceasy> ！bot
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> 没掉线啊
<hceasy> 怎么半天了才几句话
<tenzu> 都忙着呢
<hceasy> 还有96天高考
<tenzu> 高考现在还没有考研热
<hceasy> 关键我得考
<tenzu> hceasy: 你成人高考么？
<hceasy> 烦躁
<hceasy> 普通高考
<hceasy> 今年高三
<hceasy> <tenzu>
<tenzu> hceasy: 我以为你博三的
<hceasy> <tenzu> 要吃书能把内容弄会多好
<hceasy> <tenzu> 刚奔二
<tenzu> hceasy: 临时抱佛脚，刻苦三个月足矣
<hceasy> <hceasy> 悲剧的我是理科
<hceasy> <tenzu> 我学的是理
<tenzu> hceasy: 我当年考研也不过准备了3-4个月啊，我理工科
<hceasy> <tenzu> 半年钱出去考美术了 半年没学东西
<hceasy> <tenzu> ä½ v5
<hceasy> <tenzu> 现在你在国外弄啥？
<Lavande> :-Dtenzu是科学家
<tenzu> hceasy: 弄爆炸
<hceasy> <tenzu> 嘛玩意儿？
<hceasy> <Lavande> 哪方面的？
<tenzu> hceasy: 你天津人么？
<Lavande> hceasy: 不知道呢，只知道物理很厉害
<tenzu> Lavande: 我只懂点力学，物理神马的不行
<hceasy> <tenzu> 河南的
 * tenzu 鬼来了
 * Lavande - -！  dan ding
<tenzu> hceasy: 对啊，你跟牛哥一个地方的
<hceasy> <hceasy> -_-!
 * hceasy -_-!
<edison0354> tenzu: 哪里有鬼？
<edison0354> tenzu: 叫花和尚来驱鬼
<hceasy> <tenzu> 为嘛说我们河南人是鬼？
<tenzu> edison0354: ghostm55就是噻
<tenzu> hceasy: 没说你
<hceasy> <tenzu> 哦
<edison0354> hceasy: 邻居啊
<hceasy> 没注意看提示
<guodongbin> 手动安装的netbeans怎么卸载啊？？？
<alvin_rxg> 手动安装的方案多了…… which one?
<guodongbin> sudo sh
<hceasy> <edison0354> 你哪里的？
 * lemonhall 苍天啊，我今天才明白VIM可以很强大的
<edison0354> hceasy: 山西
<liukai> 有人用过OSSIIM么？
<hceasy> <edison0354> 我姥姥家是陕西的？
<tenzu> hceasy: 我是你姥姥家人
<hceasy> <tenzu> 还没问你呢 你国外倒腾什么
<tenzu> hceasy: 跟你说了啊，爆炸
<tenzu> hceasy: 爆炸载荷下的结构响应
<hceasy> <tenzu> 比如？
<tenzu> hceasy: 地下军火库
<hceasy> <tenzu> 这是个课题？
<hceasy> <tenzu> 靠。。。。
<hceasy> <tenzu> nb
<Lavande> tenzu: 研究地震时候楼房倒塌不？
<tenzu> hceasy: 听起来NB而已
<tenzu> Lavande: 那是地震载荷，我也能凑合做计算
<hceasy> <tenzu> 现在供职于什么单位
<tenzu> Lavande: 反正都是动力问题
<Lavande> tenzu: 哈哈，发现专家，问问哦，据说地震时候不能躲在家具的下面，而是应该躲在旁边，有科学依据不？
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 别瞎说了，躲家具下面，家具被压碎了再压死你；躲家具旁边，上面东东掉下来直接压死你
<tenzu> Lavande: 确切的说是墙根下生存几率大
<hceasy> Lavande: 埋起来生存几率更大
<tenzu> Lavande: 这个只是从建筑结构方面考虑的，没加其他因素
<Lavande> tenzu: alvin_rxg 我之前看到一个视频，说是叫生命三角，就是躲在大的物体旁边，东西砸下来倚在上面，留下一个三角
<tenzu> Lavande: 没错就是那个
<billlee> Lavande, 问题是大物体要足够坚固吧
<Lavande> tenzu: billlee 嗯嗯
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 哦，那些都是比较大的东西，如果小的东西呢？如果那些东西没有倚着大物体呢？
<lifeng> 改讨论地震防护了，嗯
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 对。。我也质疑这个问题，要是一块转头砸头上就完了……
<tenzu> Lavande: alvin_rxg 那个不在建筑结构抗震问题范围之内
<alvin_rxg> 那个在运气范围内
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 哈哈，是的
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 准确说是RP
<tenzu> 不要躲在书架旁边，很可能被书砸死
<Lavande> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/469ed3bajw6devh82kxsdj.jpg
<Lavande> 总理好厉害
<Lavande> tenzu: 嗯嗯， 被字典砸死。。。
<billlee> tenzu, 书砸会造成很大损伤吗，似乎冲量不大，书又比较软。
<edison0354> billlee: 头会受冲击载荷的
<tenzu> billlee: 普通的书无所谓了，辞海那种的硬皮书难说
<Colin-shzsc> billlee: 而且如果是很后的一叠书的话，那还有重量呢
<Colin-shzsc> 厚
<Lavande> 书脊打人很疼的
<hceasy> 还有可能整个书架直接下来
 * billlee 哦哦
<Colin-shzsc> 我初中时有几个女生看人不爽就喜欢拿一叠书来砸
<erikdang> hello
<^k^> erikdang, 好  ㍩ 
<erikdang> bot?
<ghosTM55> Colin-shzsc: 同感
<ghosTM55> Colin-shzsc: 那种大的一课一练，几本加起来砸
<Colin-shzsc> 刚发现原来 Empathy 可以只提示对自己说的话，只是之前我自己把“提示所有消息”给钩上了……
<tusooa> 拿字典砸
<tusooa> 好几本加在一起的。
<j_> 有人在linux下用过personalBrain么？
<j_> test
<^k^> j_, ....  ㍩ 
<erikdang> no
<j_> windows下体验这么好的东西，linux变成一坨了
<wangxile> 求帮助
<wangxile> 我用wine安了个迅雷，然后下东西都在c盘，我怎么把他们移动出来啊？
<wangxile> 来人啊快帮帮我啊
<wangxile> 人呢人呢
<hceasy> 怎么了？
<hceasy> 直接说
<billlee> wangxile, ~/.wine/dosdevices/c\:
 * billlee 鄙视迅雷
<tiejohn> minus: symbol lookup error: minus: undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData11detach_growEPii
<tiejohn> minus不知道为什么上传时会退出。
<tiejohn> 求高手指点。
<wangxile> 直接复制然后终端？
<billlee> wangxile, 那是C:/根目录，你自己在里面找
<tiejohn> minus: symbol lookup error: minus: undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData11detach_growEPii
<tiejohn> minus不知道为什么上传时会退出。
<tiejohn> 求高手指点。
<billlee> tiejohn, 多半是却了什么动态库
<tiejohn> :-S少哪个？
<tiejohn> 登录不了MINUS软件的。在UBUNTU下
<wangxile> 那个c盘不是在root呢么？不让进啊
<billlee> tiejohn, 它说有一个叫做ListData11detach_growEPii的符号找不到，我不熟悉minus.
<billlee> wangxile, 你用 sudo 运行 wine 吗？
<tiejohn> 不是啊，MINUS的UBUNTU软件。
<erikdang> so few people
<Gun^Rose> 看google reader也需要翻墙吗？:-(
<erikdang>  mofli
<happyaron> ee?
<erikdang> of course not
<Gun^Rose> https://www.google.com/reader 突然看不了了
<happyaron> Gun^Rose: 我这里也不能看了。
<erikdang> ,that is communicationg erro .
<Gun^Rose> 晕啊，
<Gun^Rose> 改英语聊天室了？》！
<erikdang> just wait for a while , it would be good
<user8888> wow
<Gun^Rose> oh, I hope so
<alvin_rxg> deu, fine
<wangxile> 我想问问我用wine安装的迅雷5，下载的文件都在c盘，我想把文件复制出来放在别的地方该怎么做》
<wangxile> ?
<erikdang> since google move its server to HK, there always be too many problems..
<Gun^Rose> is english time
<Gun^Rose> attention! is english time! :-)
<Gun^Rose> Please use English~~
<Gun^Rose> 哇卡卡
 * lemonhall use your sister
<lainme> wangxile: wine的"C"盘应该在~/.wine下吧，你找找
<erikdang> you want him translate them?!  that would be a tough work
 * lemonhall use ni mei ....
<erikdang> niu bi
<Gun^Rose> ***lemonhall: are you ok?
<Gun^Rose> ***lemonhall: just a fun?!
<happyaron> .
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 用use ni mei ，这明显是调侃。。。用use ni ma，这明显是骂人
<Gun^Rose> 哇卡卡
<Gun^Rose> 英文太烂了，偶要学习学习鸟语了。。。
<Gun^Rose> 阅读还凑活，就是口语不中
<leaveboy> clear
<Gun^Rose> 我用google reader订阅cn.bbs.comp.emacs怎么总是报告 “歉，发生意外情况，阻碍了 Google 阅读器完成请求。”
<Gun^Rose> 河蟹啦？！
<myke2> RavenChan: n个奶牛, f个食物, d个饮料, 每个奶牛至多喝掉一个饮料或者吃掉一个食物, 请问至多有多少奶牛吃掉1个食物并且喝掉一个饮料? 显然, 1个食物只能被吃一次, 饮料亦如是
<j_> reader可以订阅新闻组的吗？
<myke2> RavenChan: 发现这几乎无法用线性规划接
<Gun^Rose> 有这个功能啊，我订阅了
<erikdang> ,12I have to use niaoyu , because don't have a ime
<myke2> RavenChan: 虽然问题“简单”
<j_> 噢。。枉我用了这么久reader...
<myke2> r0bertz: 每个奶牛至多吃掉一个食物，喝掉一个饮料，没有“或者”的关系
<myke2> RavenChan: 没有或者
<lifeng> 国内现在可以用哪个新闻组服务器？我cn99总是连不上
<myke2> r0bertz: sorry, 发错人了
<Gun^Rose> cn99我也用不了啊
<myke2> Gun^Rose: https么?
<Gun^Rose> 我没试过https
<myke2> Gun^Rose: 应该https
<Gun^Rose> 试试去
<Gun^Rose> https://www.google.com/reader进不去！
<lifeng> myke2: 躺在地上的张乐被踩了一脚
<myke2> Gun^Rose: https://reader.google.com
<Gun^Rose> “该网页不可用”
<myke2> lifeng: ?
<Gun^Rose> 啊？
<lifeng> myke2: 你刚才发错的那个
<Gun^Rose> 哦
<myke2> lifeng: 哦
<Gun^Rose> 我还真没这么访问过，正尝试呢
<Gun^Rose> 好慢啊，还没反应。。。。
<Gun^Rose> 估计够呛
<tenzu> Gun^Rose: 会跳转到www.google.com/reader/view
<Gun^Rose> 哦
<Gun^Rose> 真实讨厌啊，经常进不去
<Gun^Rose> 有什么解决的办法没
<tenzu> Gun^Rose: 人肉翻墙
<Gun^Rose> 需要看emacs的资料。。。。
<Gun^Rose> 哎呀，这个没研究过
<myke2> Gun^Rose: 哪天fw发火了, 把google给黑名单了, 可就快了......
<Gun^Rose> 那是，这个google太不乖巧了
<Gun^Rose> 尿了！用www.google.hk搜索 “翻墙”，结果直接就报错了！不让搜索这个词儿，哇卡卡
 * lemonhall 编译了一个下午。。。这个内核以后还是放在快一些的机器上编译好了
<myke2> Gun^Rose: 哦，你还是hk啊
<myke2> Gun^Rose: 先上下www.google.com/ncr
<myke2> Gun^Rose: 然后再https
<Gun^Rose> 哦，晚上试试看，现在下班回家！
<myke2> Gun^Rose: 不过最终建议还是：这种东西少碰
<Gun^Rose> 恩，谢谢提醒
<hymnusalae> 哈哈哈哈，今天買到 Real World Haskell 了。
<hymnusalae> 總算買到這本書了。
<xk123> ..
<ofan> 有pdf的
<hymnusalae> ofan, PDF的不方便畫……
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我喜歡寫寫畫畫。
<ofan> hymnusalae: pdf也可以画..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 沒有那個感覺……
<ofan> 买个写字板
<hymnusalae> ofan, 鋼筆畫和做批注感覺是不一樣的。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 拿pdf打印一份..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那紙不也是錢呀？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 便宜啊
<hymnusalae> ofan, 700頁紙多少錢我問你？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 微缩啊
<ofan> 正反面的，35吧
<hymnusalae> ofan, 微縮怎麽畫……
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那書我沒有花現金，拿圖書城的會員卡買的。你說哪個便宜？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 也可以画
<hymnusalae> ofan, 35元不是錢呀？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 卡不要钱？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 單位發的，就算要錢也已經要過了。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 退是退不回來的。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 呢不还是钱..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那我不花做什麽？等過期了還不如花了呢。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 可以买别的书..
<ofan> hymnusalae: 你那个是原版？
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……我要有那麽多書要買我也不會留了這麽多卡了。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 影印版。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 有没有优惠
<zcf115> 各位，你们的ubuntu10.10能否顺利安装fcitx？
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @mwLind RT @roraven: RT @AstroProfundis: RT: @xiao_cang: RT @adaoli: A：我跟你讲个笑话吧。 B：哦？ A：甩掉你的那个妹子昨天买了一个iPad。  B：哈哈哈哈哈
<kylewu> 有没有人用过OpenMoko啊
<j_> hymnusalae: 写写画画是不是爪族那个。。。
<ofan> jyf1987: 内涵？
<Yangtse> 系统启动的时候花屏，怎么翻译？
<myke2> Yangtse: ati卡?
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/LO73a.jpg
<alvin_rxg> apt-key 如何添加 debian multimedia ? =.=
<hymnusalae> ofan, 意思大概是 iPad2 出來的意思吧？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 哦~~
<ofan> 果然冷..
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: help, how to use apt-key ? where 2 get the key file?
<myke2> RavenChan: 最大流太难
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: not tried apt-key
<jyf1987> ofan: 你试试给哪句话分词看看
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<ofan> jyf1987: 看不出来..
<lainme> alvin_rxg: http://debian-multimedia.org/faq.php？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<jyf1987> ofan: 我反正不解释 你自己看
<alvin_rxg> lainme: done
<alvin_rxg> lainme: thx
<rothsdad> jyf1987: hi
<jyf1987> rothsdad: hi
<jyf1987> happyaron: 什么时候给我中国版阿
<rothsdad> 最近在整毕业设计，想在linux下作一个，大家帮忙想想点子，做什么好呢？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不知道，我现在没时间整
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你不是考好了么
<edison0354> jyf1987: 他成绩还没出来好像
<dororo> synaptic的快速搜索功能是不是ubuntu特有的？？？
<edison0354> ofan: 你翻译的那东西是啥？
<edison0354> ofan: 豆瓣你说的那个
<ofan> edison0354: gitready.com
<happyaron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPnehDhGa14
<happyaron> dodebian开发的
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> debian开发的
<wangxile> jre-6u24-linux-i586.bin这个文件怎么安装啊？
<Baili> ./jre-6u24-linux-i586.bin
<Baili> 记得先加可执行权限
<wangxile> sudo  ./jre-6u24-linux-i586.bin这样么？
<wangxile> ？？？
<Baili> 嗯
<wangxile> command not found
<wangxile> 怎么回事啊
<happyaron> sudo 不要随便用
<happyaron> 这东西用错了系统就会死翘翘
<wangxile> 那怎么安装啊？
<happyaron> chmod +x ./jre-6u24-linux-i586.bin
<happyaron> 然后 ./jre-6u24-linux-i586.bin
<wangxile> chmod: 无法访问 “./jre-6u24-linux-i586.bin”: 没有那个文件或目录
<wangxile> 啊……
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 你 jre 那東西是放在你當前目錄下嗎？
<wangxile> 我是放在下载那个文件夹了啊
<wangxile> 我应该放在哪里啊？
<lainme> wangxile: 为何不从源里装。ubuntu partner源
<wangxile> 源里就是心力得那个么？
<lainme> wangxile: 是啊。6.24-1build0.10.04.1
<wangxile> 我输入6.24-1build0.10.04.1没东西啊
<wangxile> 应该输入什么啊？
<lainme> wangxile: 你的终端当前路径要是放文件的那个
<myke2> 太好玩了
<myke2> http://www.em777.net/v9ty.html
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 下載的話你應該 cd ~/下載 之後才可以，不要復制，我的是正體。
<lainme> wangxile: cd ~/下载
<hymnusalae> myke2, 這算是諷刺嗎？
<NoIE> my
<NoIE> myke2: 可翻墙？
<lainme> wangxile: 从源安装的方法：http://j.mp/h5r3yL
<^k^> ⇪ title: Qref/Lucid - Ubuntu中文
<myke2> hymnusalae: 竟然还搭建了一个ssh, 不错......
<lainme> wangxile: 如果是不是10.04，要把lucid改成相应的版本号
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 大概给的是chroot环境吧?
<hymnusalae> myke2, 不懂ssh。
<wangxile> 我按照cd～/下载，然后chmod +x ./jre-6u24-linux-i586.bin然后再./jre-6u24-linux-i586.bin最后呢？还敢什么啊
<alvin_rxg> `cd~/下载`   ？
<wangxile> 我的文件在下载文件夹呢
<alvin_rxg> 为什么不是 `改变目录 家/下载` ?
<wangxile> 我先在完全乱了，哪位大神能详细的告诉我下我该怎么做啊。我是新人很笨的
<myke2> happyaron: jre能不在root安装?
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你为何对哈皮这么了解 你们两个是不是有基情
<lainme> wangxile: 简单点的，就是上面那个链接中的方法。从源里装省事
<edison0354> jyf1987: 他出成绩了就该来帝都了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 阿荣是悦姐的
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 按上面 lainme 給你的 Wiki 來吧。
<cfy> roylez: 主席.你软件版本的三国杀装了么?
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 那個容易看。
<cfy> roylez: 主席.你软件版本的三国杀装了么?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 三國殺都有 Linux 版了？
<lainme> wangxile: 先说下你是哪个版本
<roylez_> cfy: 没
<cfy> hymnusalae: 有
<hymnusalae> cfy, 真的假的，這麽給力。真強大。
<cfy> roylez_: 哦...乱码真不爽..
<wangxile> 我用源先试试看啊
<cfy> hymnusalae: 说是有
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……呃，什麽叫“說是有”？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 官网有提供下载
<roylez_> cfy: 恩，确实有点。原来不乱码的，后来他们升级了flash版本一次就这样了，估计是强制指定了什么字体
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯.杯具....
<roylez_> cfy: 在哪个区？
<cfy> roylez_: 上海三区
<roylez_> cfy: 南蛮入侵？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你们两个的事 谁晓得呢
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯.
<roylez_> cfy: 10分钟后我找你单挑
<cfy> roylez_: 单挑?....
<wangxile> E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: 资源暂时不可用)
<wangxile> E: 无法锁定管理目录(/var/lib/dpkg/)，是否有其他进程正占用它？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 正大麻将呢，你忽然就来了一句……
<wangxile> 我又出问题了
<roylez_> cfy: 1v1
<cfy> roylez_: 我不行的...而且正在和同学玩...
<edison0354> jyf1987: 害得我打错牌了！！！！
<lainme> wangxile: 先把新立得、软件中心之类的关了，不能一起用。顺便说下系统是哪个版本...
<edison0354> jyf1987: 还我六饼！！！
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 是你一激动 就手抖了
<roylez_> cfy: 居然感拒绝，拖出去砍了！！
<wangxile> 10.10的
<cfy> roylez_: 好.来
<cfy> roylez_: 我被干掉了...
<jyf1987> edison0354: 好 你把脸伸过来 我给你六饼
<roylez_> cfy: 10分钟后，我看完小说就找你
<cfy> roylez_: 自由区你能进么
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不用了，吃到上家的了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, Linux 還有麻將？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 谁说我在Linux？
<lainme> wangxile: ……第一个命令的lucid要改成maverick...
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，猜的。
<cfy> roylez_: 我等级不够,进不了中极和高级
<roylez_> cfy: 可以
<cfy> roylez_: 14小沛
<jyf1987> edison0354: 让哈皮好好疼你吧
<cfy> roylez_: cfy1990的房间  密码:debian
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<jyf1987> hoho
<roylez_> cfy: 我来也
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你也是帝都哈？
<tenzu> 三国杀？
<cfy> roylez_: okay
<wangxile> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<wangxile> W: 您可能需要运行 apt-get update 来解决这些问题
<wangxile> 我又来了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 是阿 有空来打一炮阿
<edison0354> jyf1987: 来吧
<roylez_> cfy: 禁主公和吕蒙
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 你在哪里？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 北航
<jyf1987> 想起来了
<edison0354> roylez_: 你们这是在作弊码？
<jyf1987> 我知道那地方 去过
<roylez_> edison0354: 单挑
<cfy> roylez_: 晚了...
<lainme> wangxile: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list把多余的一条删掉，另一条中的lucid改成maverick
<myke2> edison0354: 北航都装NOI Linux......
<jyf1987> edison0354: 有空出来扯淡吧
<jyf1987> edison0354: 去霍营 lerosua家里坐
<jyf1987> 最好带几个mm去
<GPLfeng> hi
 * edison0354 胡南风和北风
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍫ 
<edison0354> jyf1987: 传说中的斗篷男？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 是的
<tenzu> roylez_: 无懈可击
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 唉...
<roylez_> cfy: 继续，不扣分的
<cfy> roylez_: 我被踢掉了?
<roylez_> cfy: 我不可能踢你的
<roylez_> cfy: 准备阿
<cfy> roylez_: 来了.
<cfy> roylez_: haha
<roylez_> ...
<cfy> roylez_: 要不一起来8人的?
<roylez_> cfy: 不是一伙的，不爽
 * edison0354 胡八饼
<roylez_> cfy: 准备
<cfy> roylez_: 哦?
<roylez_> cfy: 看你坑我
<cfy> roylez_: 最后来一局,决胜负
 * edison0354 自摸
 * edison0354 胡七饼
 * edison0354 自摸！
<flay> 你们那里打什么麻将 有没有玩血流成河的
<cfy> roylez_: 输了....
<roylez_> cfy: 继续
<edison0354> flay: 血战到底？
<flay> 血流成河 比血战更牛
<cfy>  roylez_: 为嘛我老反贼..
<edison0354> flay: 哦，不知道
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道
<edison0354> flay: 我不是四川～
<flay> 呵呵  蛮有意思
<flay> 四川打血战 到湖北宜昌就变成血流成河了
<BigBody> 各位晚上好
<cfy> roylez_: 厄...
<tenzu> 真无聊
 * edison0354 自摸！
<sheshark> http://sinatair.sinaapp.com/ 这个在linux怎么用？
<BigBody> edison0354 你打麻将？
<edison0354> BigBody: 恩
<tenzu> edison0354: 你是雀圣之自摸天后么？
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<edison0354> tenzu: 是天王
<tenzu> edison0354: 好吧，天王
<hymnusalae> sheshark, http://get.adobe.com/tw/air/otherversions/
<cfy> roylez_: 主席不打了...
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 到這下個 AIR。
<cfy> roylez_: 打不过...
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 装上了的
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 这么没乐趣阿...
<BigBody> edison0354 自摸得很威武嘛。
<sheshark> 装了adobe air
<hymnusalae> sheshark, 那再下個客戶端用吧。
 * edison0354 胡二万
 * edison0354 胡
<sheshark> 下了是一个压缩文件，解压出来几个*.swf文件
<cfy> roylez_: 要不来8人吧
<Oicebot> sheshark进行判定，结果为 (6,1)+(0)=7
<cfy> roylez_: 等我练习下...
<roylez_> cfy: 行...
<sheshark> hymnusalae: 下了是一个压缩文件，解压出来几个*.swf文件
<Oicebot> sheshark进行判定，结果为 (5,4)+(0)=9
 * cfy 谁去灭 roylez_ ....
<edison0354> cfy: 来打麻将吧
<cfy> edison0354: 不会...
<edison0354> cfy: 不会三国杀
<cfy> edison0354: 打一两局就会了..
<BigBody> cfy， edison0354 的意思是，只要你会自摸就行。
<edison0354> cfy: 不想学
<tenzu> 敢灭主席？不想活了
<edison0354> cfy: 没意思
<cfy> BigBody: 哦...
<cfy> edison0354: 哦
<cfy> tenzu: 你去试试...我被主席桃了一下.还是挂...
<tenzu> cfy: 我这里开不了网页版，哼哼
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<roylez_> tenzu: 神马挫地方阿
<cfy> tenzu: 你是不是把.mcro**的文件弄过了?
<cfy> tenzu: 或者.adobe?
<tenzu> roylez_: 这几天学校网络抽疯
<BigBody> tenzu 怎么个抽法？
<roylez_> tenzu: 学校的，唉
 * edison0354 胡七万
<tenzu> BigBody: 网速慢
<BigBody> tenzu: 应该是出口流量太大了吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 所以我只好24小时挂校内ftp，怒了
<roylez_> edison0354: 就知道吊单张，没前途
<edison0354> roylez_: 牌烂啊
<edison0354> roylez_: 能听就不错了……
<tenzu> 只会屁胡的路过
<happyaron> .
<BigBody> tenzu 你有没有用过OpenJDK？
<tenzu> BigBody: 当然没有，菜鸟怎么会用那种高深的东西
<BigBody> 不会吧？那JDK呢？
<edison0354> happyaron: 来帝都大麻将吧
<Colin-shzsc> 自己在译言上提交原文翻译的居然还有人比我早两分钟认领的，翻完了才发现……我动作慢啊……
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: ...
<BigBody> 不过，有人调侃说，麻将是国粹
<tenzu> BigBody: 也没有
<Colin-shzsc> BigBody: +1
<edison0354> BigBody: 本来就是
<tenzu> BigBody: 我不会编程，谢谢
<cfy> hymnusalae: roylez_: damn it...貌似说的linux是web版本...
<roylez_> cfy: ....
<cfy> hymnusalae: roylez_: 我试试能不能wine...
<roylez_> cfy: 说了客户端的还不如web
 * edison0354 胡三六饼
<cfy> roylez_: 可是我想看字...聊天的...
<happyaron> edison0354: 不会麻将
<edison0354> happyaron: å­¦
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: ...
<happyaron> edison0354: 不咋喜欢
<edison0354> happyaron: 让悦姐教你
<roylez_> cfy: 去官方论坛提交bug，我懒得注册而已，实名神马的
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 来翻译软件文档吧
<happyaron> edison0354: 似乎她也不咋喜欢
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧，身为重庆人……
<cfy> roylez_: 哦.
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 等我后天考完专八吧……
<happyaron> edison0354: 不是重庆的
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: :) 加油~!
 * edison0354 自摸
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 谢谢，虽说考研杯具了但希望专八别一起杯具……
<edison0354> happyaron: 悦姐不是重庆的？
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 没专八的话是不是学位就没了。。。
 * NoIE 我正在看宝莱坞机器人之恋，里面有好多苹果电脑。。。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你是互撸娃阿
<happyaron> edison0354: 不是啊
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，哪里的？
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 原则上这么说，但学校内部可能稍微有变通
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 不过英语专业没个专八是说不过去的
<hitche> 野人
<happyaron> edison0354: 成都的
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: o
<jyf1987> edison0354: 不然怎么老自摸
<jyf1987> hitche: 额 你老来了
<edison0354> happyaron: 成都比重庆麻将厉害多了……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不过不是好牌啊
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 我们学校专八平均分一直都 60 多一点的，结果去年卷子难，全校几乎全军覆没
<happyaron> ...
<edison0354> jyf1987: 距离上一次胡龙已经很久了……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 没看过 雀圣2 自摸天后么 能胡就行了
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 这有点悲剧
<tenzu> jyf1987: 过年期间看了好多香港电影，全是麻将相关的
<jyf1987> tenzu: 呵呵
<lemonhall1> CJKTTY has been success installed....
 * lemonhall1 no cheinese input methmod.....
 * lemonhall1 help me ....
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 悲催
<lainme> lemonhall1: 只能看...
<Yucoscn> Yuking:  每天都在啊
<lemonhall1> lainme: .....no chinese input methmod? like openvilllan...???
<tenzu> lemonhall1: inputking.com
<hitche> jyf1987, ...
<lemonhall1> tenzu: Online input method....
<happyaron> lemonhall1: ucimf
<happyaron> lemonhall1: fbterm + ucimf
<jyf1987> hitche: 这不是了？
<hitche> jyf1987, 恩啊
<ofan> lemonhall1: you need cloud input method!
<tenzu> lemonhall1: practice your typing English
<lemonhall1> happyaron: I am using caicai's CJK kernel patch....
<Yucoscn> lemonhall1: 您的 fbterm字体怎么配置的啊 我总觉得不美观啊
<lemonhall1> Yucoscn: fbterm? need some wide-fix fonts...copy from win..
<happyaron> lemonhall1: you are still able to use fbterm
<Yucoscn> oo  form win ~
<lainme> lemonhall1: 和他一起开发个，就完整了
<tusooa> fbterm...
<tusooa> 折腾不来
<BigBody> 感觉，这里的是不是用的都是ubuntu呢？
<jyf1987> 这里都是不用ubuntu的 额
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席，vim里不能用上下左右了可能是什么原因？
<BigBody> jyf1987 哦，原来如此。
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你用啥？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 呵呵 我用arch了 不过现在和你聊天还是ubuntu
<BigBody> tenzu 你有没有觉得,linux下有一些你不能做的事情么？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 也没发个正式公告就arch了？
<tenzu> BigBody: 有些商业软件没有Linux版
<BigBody> tenzu 我觉得现在很多人装ubuntu，还是会选择双系统一个xp
<lemonhall1> 换回来了。。。
<lemonhall1> 决定集中经历解决FBTERM+UCIMF的问题。。。
<OT_iux> http://i.imgur.com/LO73a.jpg
<lemonhall1> /经历/精力/s
<OT_iux> 吓到了
<happyaron> roylez_: gnome-terminal的问题。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 用debian吗？
<lemonhall1> happyaron: UBUNTU 10.10..我现在要补一下课，首先要让fbterm可以不使用ROOT账户正常启动。。然后就是UCIMF和SUNPINYIN什么的一起用。。。CAICAI的那个补丁我不喜欢，不美观
<tenzu> BigBody: 刚用linux，还不能完全适应吧
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 哦
<happyaron> lemonhall1: sudo chmod 6755 /usr/bin/fbterm
<jyf1987> tenzu: 谈不上正式 只是在摇摆 因为该死的ubuntu装的grub2没有出选择菜单就直接进了 我装了arch以后没改grub菜单 现在我的小本都是自动进arch了
<BigBody> tenzu： 你有什么比较轻量级的文件管理器么？
<happyaron> lemonhall1: sudo chown root:utmp /usr/bin/fbterm
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 这样就可以了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 恭喜
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哼哼 我还是一如既往的推广ubuntu 我的定位是 折腾机用arch
<jyf1987> ubuntu不适合折腾
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 问题就在于。。。
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 依旧不行。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 现在提示啥
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 还是那个，无法打开FB。。
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 你自己在 video 组么？
<lemonhall1> happyaron: can't open frame buffter device
<tenzu> BigBody: pcmanfm
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 你自己在video组么
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 啊。。这个倒是忘记了。。。三台机器。。设置晕了
<tenzu> jyf1987: grub什么的我没弄过，不懂
<BigBody> tenzu 那你用什么呢？ nautilus?
<tenzu> BigBody: 我就是arch+pcmanfm
<BigBody> tenzu 很轻嘛。但是我不想pcmanfm接管桌面可否？
<tenzu> BigBody: 默认不接管桌面，我只是用feh设置了wallpaper，桌面没用
<BigBody> tenzu ，我现在也类似。openbox做窗口管理器，其他的基本还没装。
<richard_ma> 大家好，求个debian下能工作的ftp server软件
<BigBody> tenzu 你不会用fvwm吧？
<BigBody> tenzu 你不会用的是fvwm吧？
<tenzu> BigBody: openbox
<BigBody> tenzu 话说，之前在fvwm下做了一套不错的配置文件。可惜fvwm很久没更新，貌似对一些东西支持的不太好，比如窗口样式以及最大化方面的内容。
<happyaron> richard_ma: vsftpd/proftpd?
<richard_ma> happyaron: 又是你，哈哈
<richard_ma> 网上搜到vsftpd了，那就用这个了
<tenzu> BigBody: 这方面，神最清楚
<richard_ma> happyaron: 机器旧一点，用那个好？
<happyaron> richard_ma: vsftpd
<Visame> 有bash高手不？i=emoea03_front_dtlz5_2_10.out ; echo mv "$i" "${i/_front}"
<BigBody> tenzu？？
<Visame> i/_front中的/是做什么用的？
<richard_ma> Visame: 运行下不就知道了
<tenzu> BigBody: 就是那个叫igoogle的货
<richard_ma> i应该是个文件名吧
<Visame> 运行了 我要知道这个符号的学名
<Visame> 学名 这样好google
<richard_ma> Visame: 那你运行结果是什么？
<BigBody> tenzu 哦～，但是装pcmanfc 还是会涉及一些gnome的东西吧，比如gnome-vfs以及 gnome-mount
<Visame> google不支持/这种特殊字符的查询
<Visame> mv emoea03_front_dtlz5_2_10.out emoea03_dtlz5_2_10.out
<Gun^Rose> GFW越来越厉害了，很多方法都过时了。。。。
<tenzu> BigBody: 不会的
<Visame> i/_front删除了_front
<ofan> Visame: /学名叫slash
<tenzu> ofan: \学名叫啥？
<netsnail> /etc/mail/access 全部都可以RELAY 如何设置
<netsnail> 在网上找了半天
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 现在可以普通用户启动了，但是提示‘安全原因，不能启用SHORTCUTS’。。。。
<netsnail> 0.0.0.0 RELAY ？
<Visame> ofan: 晕
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 你给我的两个SUDO应该就是解决这个的啊
<ofan> tenzu: backslack
<ofan> tenzu: backslash
<foxbaby> 为什么 我在 搜索栏里 加上 pps 就打不开网页呢
<tenzu> ofan: `这个呢？
<tenzu> ofan: 1左边那个
<ofan> tenzu: prime
<tenzu> ofan: 受教了
<ofan> tenzu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punctuation  :D
<tenzu> ofan: 我刚翻到这个
<happyaron> lemonhall1: en
<psygah> 什么时候有讲座？
<happyaron> 或许要到2011年高考结束吧。
<happyaron> Kandu: ppa有文档给你看，我现在没时间说。。。
<ofan> 求讲座..
<Hoxily> 同求讲座
<psygah> 以前的讲座目录有吗？
<happyaron> psygah: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-cn/classroom/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /~happyaron/ubuntu-cn/classroom
<happyaron> Kandu: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<happyaron> Kandu: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<psygah> 	
<tenzu> 几次讲座我都差点睡着
<psygah> happyaron：THANKS
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯。。。
<lemonhall1> happyaron: UBUNTU现在的汉化是最简单的。。。内核开发。。。多半都没实力。。
<ofan> 程序猿：“老师，能不能把教室的蚊子放入回收站，然后彻底删除？” “可以，但是你必须先选中它..”
<happyaron> tenzu: 唉，非常对，我都快睡着了。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 呃，好冷。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 还行..
<psygah> 程序猿？
<hymnusalae> 話說 Real World Haskell 什麽都好，就是封面那個蟲子，怎麽看怎麽感到嚇人。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 还是自己印的好. 能自定义封面
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……
<lemonhall1> ofan: ..........
<hymnusalae> 確實，我對蟲子有太強烈的過分的恐懼感。
<ofan> 怎么？ 不对？
<hymnusalae> 反正腿多的都怕。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 你真脆弱。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 那来参与吧，哈哈
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 我有不脆弱的。比如把一只活的青蛙五剪法拔皮。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 把一只小鼠注射麻醉後完整去腦。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 你玩嗎？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 你学啥的。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 來個真人的讓我玩解剖我也不含糊。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 藥
<psygah> 生物实验都是残忍的杀戮
<hymnusalae> psygah, 是的。第一堂課看處死小鼠我們班30個暈過去3個。吐了一半。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 奥。。那看来你是有前途的人士，兼学计算机。。以后可以去制药公司的研发部门去做了。。。
<iGnome>  /Clear
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 不打岔，剛才誰說真脆弱的。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 那个最短路径数学问题，最近刚被解决。。。适合你。。听说可以加快化学药物合成算法，大力加速药物研制过程
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 南京來一下，我現在還有實驗室鑰匙，讓你參觀一下。給你當場做些比較惡心的實驗。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 不要跑喲！
<psygah> tenzu：知道如何把Veket的PET包转成DEB吗？
<iGnome> tenzu: i am watching you
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 話說最短路徑？
 * happyaron ee is watching you.
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 我没空啊。。作为一个28岁的单身人士。。有很多实际问题要解决。。。我庸俗，我三俗
<iGnome> 哈皮哈皮
<tenzu> psygah: 不知道，veket都没见过
<tenzu> iGnome: 您来了
<lainme> pet难道是puppy的那个格式
<tenzu> 似乎是
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 上次還在 real world haskell 的網站上留過言問過有沒有其它封面的，結果把 bug is scary 寫成 bug is scared 了……囧死。
<psygah> lainme：听说很流行的，我看了看这些小玩意还不错
<tenzu> puppy蛮好，不过不会弄输入法
<psygah> tenzu：fcitx，成功安装过
<tenzu> psygah: 厉害
<psygah> 我不知道词库怎么换，崩溃中……
<BigBody> tenzu 我觉得scim不错。
<tenzu> BigBody: 自从fcitx在我这儿崩了，我就换回了ibus-sunpinyin
<hymnusalae> BigBody, Scim在Flash上能用是亮點。
<BigBody> tenzu 觉得ibus感觉比较～那个啥。
<myke2> tenzu: 牛，能把fcitx搞崩
<BigBody> hymnusalae 我不用flash的
<tenzu> BigBody: 我这里挺好
<hymnusalae> BigBody, 呃……
<tenzu> myke2: 它自己崩的，突然就罢工了
<hymnusalae> BigBody, 我上個acfun什麽的還是要一下。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: acfun真的有里区么？
<BigBody> tenzu 你可以试试，在没有没有设置中文环境的情况下，也不在启动脚本中启动ibus看看会发生什么
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 有。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 什么内容？全版H的？
<hymnusalae> tenzu, acfun001.什麽什麽的，我記不太清了。有部分是擦邊的。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, H的我不知道，可能只有種子吧。
<myke2> BigBody: 什么，ibus在启动脚本中启动？
<tenzu> BigBody: 我一直是英文环境，ibus一直正常
<BigBody> hymnusalae 我一般用flash的情况就是土豆俄视频了，但是我现在用一个程序自动下载的。所以就没什么需要了，还能避免广告的骚扰。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 那我就放心了
<hymnusalae> BigBody, 什麽程序？
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 放心什麽？
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 這個放心很詭异呀……
<BigBody> hymnusalae: 自己写的一个
<hymnusalae> BigBody, 呃……
<myke2> BigBody: 脚本类似youtube-dl的?
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 比不上艹榴我就放心了
<hymnusalae> tenzu, ……
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 搞了半天手上有更好的……
<BigBody> tenzu: 我一般启动scim是在 autorun或者 .xinitrc中。但是，ibus会随x一起启动
<psygah> tenzu：讲这比段子还有吸引力
<myke2> tenzu: .xinitrc难道不是随着X一起启动
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 跟着一眼格格混，有肉吃
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 你日語這麽好？都能吃肉了？
<tenzu> BigBody: myke2 .xinitrc不就是让它跟着X启动么，不然怎么叫xinit
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 常见的单词还能听懂
<BigBody> hymnusalae myke2，没用过youtube-dl，反正就是找出视频文件的下载地址，然后如果有高清的，就选择高清连接。之后，写一个shell脚本，用来下载。如果是豆单，会用豆单名建一个文件夹。
<BigBody> tenzu 但是，ibus会在你没有定义的情况下，自己运行。
<tenzu> BigBody: 不清楚是不是这样，反正我就一个输入法
<myke2> BigBody: 你说X启动之后ibus自动?
<BigBody> tenzu,myke2 至少我遇到的是这样的，貌似在编译安装后，会作一些小手脚
<myke2> BigBody: 你是怎么启动X的
<BigBody> myke2 startx
<myke2> BigBody: 就X看看
<Colin-shzsc> 我在译言上翻的那篇已经过审了
<Colin-shzsc> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/210523/176735
<^k^> ⇪ title: 译言网 | GNOME Shell 对阵 Ubuntu Unity：孰优孰劣？
<Colin-shzsc> 因为授权问题不能转载……
<tenzu> 都是浮云
<BigBody> myke2 我现在用scim用着挺好的
<myke2> BigBody: scim我很早就抛弃了
<BigBody> myke2 每个人选择不同。就有些人选择emacs有些人选择vim一样
<myke2> BigBody: 大多用ibus吧
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 最后。。把所有的东西都卸载了，手工编译了一边。。成功了。。。靠PPA都是不行的。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ohayo
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 很久不见
<BigBody> myke2: 用过，但是觉得速度有些慢。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你是不是和国安在一起啊？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我不懂德文
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没呢, 怎么阿
<myke2> BigBody: 至于什么emacs, 什么vim的我不懂. ibus我这里容易崩溃
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 以为你被带走了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我是个 没公德的人
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 艾, 我已经 很注意了, 稍不注意, 我的劣根 就出来了
<BigBody> myke2: 至少我这边scim用到如今没什么特别大的问题。基本配置好了，就OK了。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 自我有 儿子后, 就有意无意 地 注意自己的行为, 垃圾 都不随地乱丢 了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ehh
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但 今晚 在 别人店门前 丢垃圾了.
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 回到半路 才意识 到自己的行为 太羞耻了. 但 又落不下脸 回去捡起来
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我是个笨蛋
<alvin_rxg> 没事儿
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 中国怎么没个 忏悔 的地方, 像教堂 里的忏悔室 什么的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ccp 不让
 * blueghost 将这里 当 教堂了
<kenifanying> 看本本，只有4000～5000预算，thinkpad E 系列是什么定位呀？ 对比y460呢？
<kenifanying> 有没人用过？
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 你编译了啥？
<soiamso> kenifanying: dm1 e350
<happyaron> lemonhall1: PPA上是能用的啊，我都成功了。。。
<kenifanying> soiamso,dml e350什么东东？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好了, 找不到 地方 放下我的包袱, 在这废话了. 别封口
<soiamso> kenifanying: 最新的笔记本
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想入基督教
<kenifanying> soiamso,那家的？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 也不新了，出了两个星期了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你慢慢找吧
<soiamso> kenifanying: hp + amd
<richard_ma> 求个cli的电驴客户端
<BigBody> blueghost: 你怎么会有这样的想法呢？
<BigBody> richard_ma mldonkey如何？
<MeaCulpa_> Mlnet
<blueghost> BigBody:) 当 对自己的行为 感到羞耻的时候, 有地方 放下我的罪恶感
<Hoxily> blueghost: 反思的话也可以写写日记啥的。
<kenifanying> soiamso,跟我的预算差不多？散热咋样？hp很多人对它有意见……
<blueghost> Hoxily:)
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 全部都重新编译了一遍。。真完美。。。
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 就是那个输入法的框框有些难看。。其余都好
<richard_ma> BigBody: google到这个，那就去试试吧
<richard_ma> BigBody: 谢谢了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么知道一个女的有没有结婚啊
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 你重新编译fbterm就行了
<hymnusalae> richard_ma, 你是 lowid 嗎？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 看手上有没有戴戒指
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: 在一个路由下的机器，路由接adsl，应该是lowid
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我结婚时 平时都不带
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<BigBody> blueghost: 这是很好的开始。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃……小地方哦……那你直接开口问，或者迂回的问别人
<hymnusalae> richard_ma, 那 mldonkey 不一定合適，你先找找看有沒有其它好用的吧。mldonkey 不支持KAD 傳輸，lowid 的話有點影響。
<soiamso> kenifanying: 9W 的 cpu 要散热吗？
<MeaCulpa_> 现在端口映射都有的
<MeaCulpa_> kad支持的
<kenifanying> soiamso,中关村在线怎么收索不到这个本本？
<znmilan> 不容易啊，终于进来了
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa_, 你是說 mldonkey 嗎？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: google checkout 能用招商的卡吗？
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa_: 是说mldonkey吗？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 360buy   hp apu
<MeaCulpa_> 对，kad当然zhichi
<znmilan> 请问这里怎么注册一个固定的妮称啊
<MeaCulpa_> 不支持dht
<kenifanying> soiamso，看不懂你的简写
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 这样的, 是宠物店 里的 一个女的. 但看似 和店里另一个 男的有点关系. 搞不清是兄妹 还是 男女朋友
<soiamso> kenifanying: 你到 360buy 搜索 hp apu
<kenifanying> soiamso,好
<alvin_rxg> 那你就开口说：你哥哥最近如何……
<znmilan> 是的，HP APU出了
<znmilan> 在360buy有卖
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa_, http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5097  Kad 只支持搜索  http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=28997 KAD2 不支持。
<Hoxily> znmilan: 打 /nickserv help 看看。
<znmilan> 不过现在的价格高了点
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa_, 08年後的帖子和信息裏也沒有再看到 kad 相關的內容了。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我 不想 找个 有男朋友 的, 要争 , 没那 精力了
<BigBody> blueghost 还在么？
<Baili> "/msg NickServ register 密码 验证邮箱"
<blueghost> BigBody:) 在
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 问题是你还不知道咯。知道了，然后不争，又没事的
<Hoxily> 上面的这个更详细，哈
<znmilan> baili thanks
<BigBody> blueghost: 你首先要知道的，就是，神就是爱～
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 问题是我不知道怎么 知道啊. 他们都在一起的(至少是一起工作的). 我怎么开口问呢
<BigBody> blueghost: 从来没有人见过风，但是当我们看见风吹起羽毛的时候，我们就知道了风。神的爱也是如此。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa_, 不過映射是個好辦法。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 总有个时间，那男的临时不在边上咯，那你就说，你哥如何如何……
<Baili> znmilan:=w=
<MeaCulpa_> 当他不存在
<MeaCulpa_> 未婚即可
<hymnusalae> richard_ma, 你可以看看搞成 high id 再試試。
<BigBody> blueghost: 神用他对我们点点滴滴的爱，来向我们显现。来告诉我们，他是爱我们的天父。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那店 很明显分了两拨人, 一拨是穿医生制服的, 有个男的 是不穿, 看的出来是管理 店的, 而那女的, 从未见过 穿制服, 但又不像 是管理 店的人. 似乎也不是老板
<BigBody> blueghost: ????
<MeaCulpa_>  我若不信他曾经存在呢
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 开口呗！
<lemonhall1> 终于可以正常使用了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)  要不 就是 和那男的 是有关系, 外地一起来 的.
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 在搞什么？第三者？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 挺好的，我的梦想之一。。婚外情
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那你开口啊，在这猜有什么用啊。开口去问啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 也不像是老板的老婆, 因为貌似 她 住在 店里的.
<MeaCulpa_> 不一定是第三者吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 别貌似好像可能了，行不？
<MeaCulpa_> 男女见会有友谊的
<lemonhall1> blueghost: alvin_rxg 你不懂的，第三者最开心的就是没得到之前。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是在想办法怎么 弄清楚啊. 不想 弄得 太僵了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不是说了啊，过去直接像聊家常那样的，把那个男的当成她哥咯
<lemonhall1> blueghost: alvin_rxg 意淫阶段是小三的最美好的一个阶段，参见英国病人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没精力
<MeaCulpa_> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 我现在想的只有生理淫
<soiamso> MeaCulpa google chat 有问题？
<znmilan> 注册好了
<znmilan> 为什么打开CHROME的扩展中心这么慢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不懂聊家常. 去 那里 , 他们都很忙, 从不能打搅他们啊
<znmilan> 是不是又在封锁了
<MeaCulpa_> google talk？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那你就打扰两三分钟也行啊……
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 是的
<znmilan> 就是CHROME里面的扩展中心。
<BigBody> zenzu 那个pcmanfm试过了。貌似还行，只是～～我还没装theme所以会报错
<MeaCulpa_> 上，等自己激情过了就晚了
<lemonhall1> alvin_rxg: blueghost 恩，就是啊。。打扰两三分钟有不犯法
 * edison0354 胡四七万
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso 不知道。。。。ipad 麻翻
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我 已经 有事无事 都找点事情 去那了. 现在 我拼命 喂猫, 好让猫快点吃完, 再去买.
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 什么店啊？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 宠物店？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 随你
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 你多大？那女的多大，你认为是你情敌的那个男人多大？你的学历是啥，你估计那个女的学历是啥。。。。
 * edison0354 胡了
<Baili> 今天话题是把妹么=w=
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 查户口……
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 这叫预估一下。。否则不是扯淡么
<logan-tay> 晕死，我的mldonkey启动不来了。。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 猫玩具 我已经买了一个. 为了去 弄清楚, 又买了一个. 但是 她 不在, 在又太忙, 确实 找不到空 去旁敲突击
 * edison0354 胡三六饼
<lemonhall1> Baili: 反正tg也不让讲政治话题。。干脆就风花雪月吧
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 我还没注意你们聊啥……
<BigBody> edison0352 你怎么自摸到现在阿，太久了容易伤身体。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看到 别人忙的时候, 我 可不想去打扰别人, 让别人生厌
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我的实际意思其实是测试输入法。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 事情还没做，就在那里害怕……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 好难胡啊！
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……你在這搞什麽？賭博？？？
<edison0354> blueghost: 一切日后再说！
<happyaron> lemonhall1: openvanilla很难用的。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没害怕啊.
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ^
<hymnusalae> ofan, 抓 edison0354,吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
 * edison0354 点了别人了……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是找不到机会.
<znmilan> 刚才的话题是不是APU，我心向往之啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 她不在的时候，你刚好可以去问问别人的呀
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 没有啊，我在用SUNPINYIN啊，速度快的我自己都不习惯了
 * Hoxily ofan 是这里的监察员吗？
<znmilan> 如果到800,果断买2
<soiamso> happyaron: openvanilla 不是 mac 的吗？
<soiamso> znmilan: 11.4寸
<ofan> hymnusalae: 为什么
 * edison0354 胡五八饼
<hymnusalae> ofan, 他在賭博。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<ofan> 奥..
 * adam8157 求北京linux+c职位
 * edison0354 自摸
<hymnusalae> Hoxily, 人家是警察。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 样子 显老, 气质 像刚毕业的
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 我先试试看，如果可以的话，摸索一下ucimfu的接口,干脆把ibus-cloud-pinyin移植到到到ucimf下。。。那样就非常非常给力了
<soiamso> adam8157: 这里学生比较多吧，成年的基本不在国内混？
<alvin_rxg> o
 * edison0354 网易游戏大厅给我弹出来不健康游戏提醒了……说连续在线5小时+了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你是示成年？
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 移植到fcitx吧
<soiamso> edison0354: 为什么不强迫你下线？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有点不修边幅. 总像刚睡醒似的
<edison0354> soiamso: 不知道
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 没实名登记呢
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 因為國家規定只是5小時候收益為0，不強制下。
<adam8157> soiamso: 这儿也有国内的吧..最近想跳槽...
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 日，收益0我还玩啥……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 玩痛快呀！
<blueghost> adam8157:) 这儿有德国, 美国的
<lemonhall1> happyaron: fcitx的内核并不是很好啊，公认的fcitx-sunpinyin就是最好的了，已经有的就不用移植了撒
<soiamso> adam8157: 跳的原因是？
<adam8157> blueghost: 别刺激我...我也想肉身翻墙
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 魔獸世界還打不到金呢，也沒有見人打副本打一半就下的呀。
<hymnusalae> adam8157, 加油吧，肉身翻。
<redmorning> edison0354: 找个别人的身份证啊
<edison0354> lemonhall1: fcitx-sunpinyin装上了以后怎么用？
<adam8157> soiamso: 薪水太低, 想离家近, 想和女朋友去北京
<soiamso> blueghost: 最近还在SOHO ?
<edison0354> redmorning: 我是成年人的……
<blueghost> soiamso:) 对. 找下一个项目
<hymnusalae> adam8157, 昨天郎咸平都說了，現在投資要到國外，國內沒有渠道了。
<hymnusalae> adam8157, 出去吧。
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我没用过，我坚持用最傻的ibus-pinyini呢
<soiamso> adam8157: 你的意思是女朋友已经在北京了？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 暂时 没项目
<adam8157> hymnusalae: 倒是想哦...
<edison0354> adam8157: 珍爱生命，远离北京
<znmilan> IBUS在WEBQQ老是发消息丢焦
<soiamso> blueghost: 还在家顾儿子？
<znmilan> 你们没这个问题？
<adam8157> soiamso: 他考研失败,现在去北京找
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 爱猫 的 会喜欢孩子吗
<Hoxily> 同样的问题
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<edison0354> blueghost: 你喜欢猫？
<znmilan> 我还是安心用我的FCITX
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 不会喜欢孩子。。我见到的都是丁克。。。。
<edison0354> znmilan: +1
<soiamso> adam8157: 为什么就这么喜欢在北京打工？
<MeaCulpa_> 猫，弓形虫
<blueghost> edison0354:) 喜欢. 我儿子也喜欢. 我儿子和猫睡
<adam8157> blueghost: 最喜欢猫和小孩
<Hoxily> znmilan: 在webqq想按回车键发送发现发不出去。
<MeaCulpa_> 记得要想化验自己
<soiamso> adam8157: 不过我还是觉得北京的公共交通还是不错的
<edison0354> blueghost: 汗
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 移植一个fcitx cloud pinyin吧
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 。。。。。。。。。你有儿子？
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 刚 杜虫
<happyaron> lemonhall1: sunpinyin 词库太大，也有人不喜欢。
<edison0354> soiamso: 公交2毛钱
<adam8157> soiamso: 我俩家的中间...机会多,薪水高
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对啊, 找儿子的后娘
<Baili> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ3NTI5MjUy.html
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 擦。。你比我大多少啊。。天啊
<znmilan> 是的，也不知道是IBUS的问题还是QQ的问题，反正老是发不出去的
<Baili> ibus跟WebQQ不兼容，没法回车发信息
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我儿子会大酱油了
<soiamso> edison0354: 没有这么便宜吧，2元吧
<Baili> fcitx就没问题
<edison0354> soiamso: 那是地铁
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你多大来者？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 我还是先着急找个老婆把。。。
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 28....
<soiamso> edison0354: 全国人民补贴出来的便宜
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ^
<edison0354> soiamso: 学生2毛，普通4毛，没卡的1块
<edison0354> soiamso: 都是起价
<edison0354> soiamso: 地铁是随便坐2块
<soiamso> adam8157: 刚出来工作？
<blueghost> Baili:) ibus 都 不兼容. 开了ibus, qt4基本上 快捷键都无效. 不知道 gtk的如何, 貌似 ibus 截取了所有键盘的 动作
<adam8157> soiamso: 快两年了
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你快给你儿子找娘去吧，不要在IRC浪费时间了
<soiamso> adam8157: 现在不在北京？
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 你喜欢哟你你你fcitx啊。。。我没用过。。等他出了支持immodouls的4.1还是4.2的时候移植。。。。。sunpyinyin那么给力的输入法，加上cloud模块会不会成怪物？
<Baili> 所以fcitx吧，少年
<adam8157> soiamso: 不在
<soiamso> adam8157: 在？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不是在 irc  寻求 追后娘 的 战术吗
<oliver661> = = 今天的网络各种无语
<edison0354> Baili: 你多大？
<Baili> 19.7
<adam8157> soiamso: 不在的
<edison0354> blueghost: 额，我不是说你，我说lemonhall
<edison0354> blueghost: 你后娘的年龄要求？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 听上去你经济条件应该不错。。多来几只猫。。。
<soiamso> adam8157: 分居两年还不散，也是少数了
<edison0354> blueghost: 错了，你儿子后娘……
<adam8157> soiamso: 她之前和我一个公司
<blueghost> edison0354:) 是我啊, lemonhall 又没老婆, 一直 追后娘的是我 啊
<lemonhall1> 今晚是离婚份子的聚会？
<edison0354> blueghost: 我让他给他未来的儿子找娘去～:-D
<soiamso> adam8157: 女的放弃工作，考研不靠谱
 * edison0354 考研王道！
<adam8157> soiamso: 事实证明了...
<soiamso> adam8157: 通讯公司也有很多请 软件工程师
 * edison0354 2012考研的出来冒泡
<soiamso> adam8157: 我说那女的不靠谱，跟不下去
<blueghost> 李白到底出什么事了, 怎么前两天 google 首页因为纪念李白的标志,搜索李白 都重执了
<cfy> roylez: 我要搞起虚拟机。然后跑三国杀。。。
<blueghost> 李白到底出什么事了, 怎么前两天 google 首页因为纪念李白的标志,搜索李白 都重置了
<oliver661> 考研。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 顶你
<edison0354> blueghost: Google是不定期被GFW的
<edison0354> blueghost: 不是因为李白
<oliver661> blueghost: 你要学会蛋定
<soiamso> blueghost: 因为有领导人姓李
<edison0354> blueghost: 倒是这几天Google的SSL服务出问题了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 李白是 被屏蔽的
<adam8157> soiamso: 什么公司都行,只要是linux+c, 最好内核和驱动
<Baili> 因为“李”
<oliver661> blueghost：没那么多为什么的
<soiamso> adam8157: 你一直干这个？
<redmorning> edison0354: 考完后还读博吗？
<adam8157> soiamso: 恩, 嵌入式
<edison0354> redmorning: 考研还没谱呢
<edison0354> redmorning: 考上再说
<blueghost> oliver661:) 哦, 我就不明白了, gfw 对 李白 这个此过敏吗
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我觉得。。。真是该给孩子找个娘去了。。这里的博士估计挺多的啊
<edison0354> redmorning: 听说博士转户口不受限制
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你都28了啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你丫你比我大9岁……
<yunfan> edison0354: 凭你胡得一手好牌的本事 考研没问题的
<soiamso> adam8157: 现在5000+ ？
<Baili> ibus好蛋疼啊。。。。。。。
<Baili> 我受不了了
<edison0354> yunfan: 难道你一直潜水围观？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 你说的我都想死了
<redmorning> edison0354: 看到好多大伯大叔在读博，读硕……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<blueghost> Baili:) 我蛋痒
<edison0354> redmorning: 大叔大伯……
<yunfan> edison0354: 没有 刚到家呢
<oliver661> blueghost：你要是被重置了那肯定了
<yunfan> edison0354: 我是 jyf1987
<roylez_> cfy: 出息
<adam8157> soiamso: 我在四川, 成都一公司给8k
<edison0354> redmorning: 我要读出来也是大叔了……
<edison0354> yunfan: 哦
<soiamso> adam8157: 如果是的话就没理由跟那女的 疯
<redmorning> edison0354: 自己在这个校区读，儿子在另外一个校区读
<edison0354> yunfan: 马甲……
<yunfan> adam8157: 成都能给8k不错阿
<edison0354> redmorning: 真的有？
<adam8157> soiamso: - -!
<edison0354> adam8157: 程度8K就不要来北京了
<adam8157> yunfan: 呵呵
<edison0354> adam8157: 北京消费国高～
<ofan> edison0354: 8K 够？
<yunfan> 帝都8k连马子都不够谈
<edison0354> ofan: 北京8K估计刚刚够……
<redmorning> edison0354: 我知道这事后震惊了——此地不宜久留，早点闪为好
<adam8157> edison0354: 8k就去, 不想待四川
<ofan> 刚想说..
<yunfan> 四川梅子不错阿
<yunfan> 妹子
<edison0354> redmorning: 还真有这事啊？你哪个学校？
<ofan> edison0354: 想把妹得多少支出...
<soiamso> adam8157: 人生本应悲欢离合，那女的不知足，你还跟她学。。。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 没把过
<happyaron> adam8157: 四川多好啊。。。
<lemonhall1> adam8157: 妹子？
<lemonhall1> adam8157: 怎么了？
<redmorning> edison0354: a major one
<happyaron> adam8157: 北京不适合人类居住的
<Baili> 我有一个梦想，妹子不再要求潘驴邓小闲
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 她 喜欢 那两只猫, 把 那 两只猫都 让我给 买回来了. 你说我 画两只猫 抱着睡觉 的 画, 然后 再画 我和一个 剪影 (女的)  相同姿势的画 送给她. 怎么样
<yunfan> soiamso: 人生得意须尽欢，搞得一晚是一晚？
<lemonhall1> Baili: 那是什么？
<soiamso> yunfan: 就是这个道理
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<edison0354> blueghost: 你是画画的？
<yunfan> soiamso: 恩 快乐人生
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 那剪影 中间 一行字 "虚位以待"
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 你真含蓄。。。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 四川离家远 我山东人
<happyaron> o
<yunfan> adam8157: 瞎扯 你祖先搞不好是别的地方迁移来的
<adam8157> soiamso: 不是她不知足, 我目前这个公司薪水很低的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 谢谢
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 估计会很认真的回覆你的。。。我看好你。。。
<soiamso> adam8157: 唉，低吗？
<Baili> 潘驴邓小闲就是说像潘安一样美感，驴大哥一样性感，钱多得跟汉代大富翁邓通似的，还要小心翼翼地呵护女人，对她们体贴有加，有较多的时间陪着女人的男人。
<adam8157> yunfan: 我威海人, 东夷的血缘, 不是移民
<ofan> 维基解密曝乔布斯艾滋病检验呈阳性
<edison0354> ofan: 我已经在IRC里发过这条新闻了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你咋知道历史上都在那里 额
<adam8157> soiamso: 国企, 很低, 成都那个比现在高太多了
<ofan> edison0354: 没看到..
<yunfan> 说说你姓氏 我来查查
<lemonhall1> Baili: 你知道我恨女人那个地方么？就是即要求陪着她，又要求有事业心。。我擦。。。
<edison0354> yunfan: 查DNA，Y染色体可以查出来
<adam8157> yunfan: 比对相貌特征啊
<soiamso> adam8157: 成都那个多少？
<yunfan> lemonhall1: 搞到手以后就没事了
<edison0354> ofan: 很早以前了……
<adam8157> yunfan: 李
<edison0354> adam8157: 小李子～
<adam8157> soiamso: 成都给8k啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你见过古人？说不定是少数民族 东晋来的呢
<edison0354> adam8157: :-D
<adam8157> edison0354: - -@
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 我决定单身了。。没钱。。啊
<oliver661> <lemonhall1> Baili: 你知道我恨女人那个地方么？就是即要求陪着她，又要求有事业心。。我擦。。。 //相当赞同
<yunfan> 山东也有好多西晋来的 鲜卑族
<soiamso> adam8157: 国企多少？
<yunfan> lemonhall1 多少钱一个越？
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 万？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 当初 我告诉他 那公猫 丢了, 她差点就哭了.  我 本来我想 买回 那剩下的那个猫就算了, 没想过再找那个公猫的(当初觉得 抓回来的机会很低了). 她擅自 将我的意思 理解为 买那个母猫 来引那个公猫
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 5W?
<adam8157> soiamso: 不到4k 唉...
<Baili> <lemonhall1> Baili: 你知道我恨女人那个地方么？就是即要求陪着她，又要求有事业心。。我擦。。。 //赞同+1
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ehh
<yunfan> lemonhall1: 我问你
<edison0354> blueghost: 那女的够牛……
<soiamso> adam8157: 国企要搞这些东东的吗？飞机？
 * adam8157 妈的, 给这么点工资, 还拖着不给办辞职手续!!!!
<yunfan> 我喜欢猫 要不介绍给我吧
<edison0354> blueghost: 你多大？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 那里的妹子？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 后来还是 按她 的意思, 倒真的引回了那 公猫. 之间有这么个 情况.
<adam8157> soiamso: 广电的设备, 网关, 机顶盒什么的
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<soiamso> adam8157: 如果合同上没有防止竞业条例，直接到劳动局
<lemonhall1> adam8157: 广电啊。最近很给力啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想 猫 因为有这个 故事, 最后还是 结为一对, 人也因此结成一对, 那就完美了
<soiamso> adam8157: 私人那个搞什么的？
<adam8157> soiamso: 我是准备到时候劳动仲裁了...唉, 领导让奉献...
 * edison0354 胡三七条
<yunfan> soiamso: 现在不都有那个条例
<adam8157> soiamso: 私人? 你说成都那个公司啊? 芯片, BSP开发
<ofan> edison0354: 麻雀男..
<soiamso> adam8157: 我一般辞职，不管办不办手续的，按合同办事，一般是一个月
<adam8157> soiamso: 不给签字呢?
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 最后的出的结论是，你还是想追她嘛。。。
<yunfan> soiamso: 你不要去上班 旷工自然解雇
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 勇敢些把。。。
<edison0354> soiamso: 你经常辞职？
<soiamso> adam8157: 会告你吗，100% 是你赢
<soiamso> edison0354: 废话
<soiamso> edison0354: 不过我很敬业
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 我以前看过一个片子，叫做这个夏天有异性，有个大叔像你啊。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 每当 公猫跑出去 后, 母猫 就一直望着. 母猫没见到公猫 就叫. 还真的像 两夫妻啊. 两猫睡觉 的姿势, 那才叫 温馨. 互相依偎着. 倒过去 看就像个心. 拍照, 不用摆姿势, 就是个很好的构图, 浑然天成
<adam8157> soiamso: 领导不签字, 人事就不给办手续
<edison0354> blueghost: 你期待西雅图不眠夜那种吗？
<soiamso> adam8157: 无聊，直接到劳动局，
<blueghost> edison0354:) 听过那片名, 忘了说什么了
<adam8157> soiamso: 只能这样了, 不知道处理快不快
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 你太浪漫了。。。。祝福祝福，如果一年后我还在这里泡着的话，希望看到你再婚啊
<edison0354> blueghost: 不是一般的好看！
<yunfan> blueghost: 生许多小猫就麻烦了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 艾, 公猫开始发情了. 每天凌晨都和母猫 在 xxoo
<adam8157> soiamso: 你是做什么的?
 * lemonhall1 得出结论了，fbterm+ucimf+sunpinyin,还有一些不影响使用的小问题，但是和GNOME-终端已经一样好用了
<soiamso> adam8157: 合同中有规定等到办好手续吗？
<aaa> 请问，有没有办法读取到usb键盘灯的状态？
<edison0354> blueghost: ……你家猫……
<blueghost> yunfan:) 我 想让母猫 生一胎 就让她 绝育. 让她做回一次母亲
<yunfan> blueghost: 母猫如何绝育
 * edison0354 胡六九条
<adam8157> soiamso: 没说这些, 但是户口档案社保公积金....
<edison0354> yunfan: 医院做手术
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你沒有完了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就你這一定沉迷。
<edison0354> blueghost: 一胎就剩=生一堆啊！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ^
<yunfan> edison0354: 对猫搞计划生育是灭绝猫权的
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<soiamso> adam8157: 基本从生产管理到销售都干过了，研发还没有认真搞过
<edison0354> yunfan: ……
<aaa> 可以设置键盘灯开还是关，有没有办法读取状态呢？
<soiamso> adam8157: 市场部呆的时间比较长
<adam8157> soiamso: 研发不挣钱的..
 * edison0354 打啥摸啥，真背！
<blueghost> yunfan:) 我觉得那是 她的 权利. 虽然对人是麻烦, 但没有理由要剥夺她的. 绝育是要的, 但至少 她还是做个母亲了
<soiamso> adam8157: 8000不错了
<yunfan> blueghost: 不能搞
<blueghost> edison0354:) 看情况, 要不就送给别人, 留一两个公猫
<aaa> exit
<edison0354> blueghost: 你追的那大妈结过婚没？
<aaa> exit
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 你。。。到底多大啊。。我好奇啊
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 30+
<adam8157> soiamso: 但是成都不去, 北京能给个8k的就行, 现在看, 搞内核和驱动要求都是3-5年工作经验, 不够哦..
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我的预计是
<yunfan> 大妈大概有儿女一双了
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 废话……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 他儿子很大了，估计5.6岁了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你怎么知道啊
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我公司同事。。儿子3岁，人32岁。。恩。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 一般般吧
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 反正你该要娃了
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 差不多。。恩。。应该是34左右了。。大妈估计和我差不多大。。。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 样子显老, 但 气质 像刚毕业的
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 30左右就该要娃了吧
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<yunfan> 别养娃娃了 养对小猫小狗算了
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 恩。。。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我想要个女娃
<edison0354> yunfan: ……
<soiamso> adam8157: 成都说请你了吗？
 * edison0354 胡一四万
<edison0354> blueghost: 我要儿子！
<adam8157> soiamso: 说了的, 体检都过了, 但是决定不去了
 * xiamx ....
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 女儿+1，可惜连女人都没心情要。。羡慕你啊
<soiamso> adam8157: 国企有说加工资吗？
 * edison0354 胡了
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 你个长城人
<adam8157> soiamso: 不会给加的, 我没之城
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 找个妞去吧～
<blueghost> edison0354:) 想要个女娃, 本身喜欢女孩子. 而且如果还有机会有孩子的, 还可以让儿子有个伴. 可以让儿子可以做个哥哥, 女儿有个哥哥.
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 发扬国粹！
<adam8157> soiamso: 职称
<edison0354> blueghost: 那你儿子幸福
<edison0354> blueghost: 每天有人叫着ou ni jiang～
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 出来～
<soiamso> adam8157: 立马走人，在这个快要到乱世的时候当个官有用？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我擦。。你年级小。。。我现在真实羡慕年轻的。。。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我希望 儿子 能够 有担当.
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<adam8157> soiamso: 同意 呵呵
 * edison0354 打水去了～不然没洗蹄蹄的水了……
<soiamso> adam8157: 到时候不知到哪个批哪个
<blueghost> edison0354:) 而且能够不像老爸我 随便丢垃圾在别人店门口, 回来又觉得不对
<xiamx> edison0354, 多大？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 现在 猫 是我儿子 全权负责呢
<blueghost> edison0354:) 添饲料, 打理猫沙, 都是我儿子
<soiamso> adam8157: 机顶盒的热潮一过，裁员先裁没职称的
<soiamso> adam8157: 好像已经快过了
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 不错。。
<peakone> 我的网速怎么那么慢啊
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 起码有个家
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 说正事, 我的项目快可以 使用测试了. 你说过帮我的. 到时我会弄个 google日历 程序
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 说正事, 我的项目快可以 使用测试了. 你说过帮我的. 到时我会弄个 google日历 客户端
<alvin_rxg> =.= 我都不知道我能做啥……
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 你要什么下的客户端？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是通过我的客户端, 使用 google日历,就行了. 看看有什么改进的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的项目呢
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 哪里？开源的项目？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 打算弄个 google 日历客户端
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 额。。。。。为什么觉得有很多这类东西。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是啊, 你刚来的吗?还是你是老鸟, 有一段长时间没上来, 我和你错过了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ?
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 找我做什麽？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 我不是老鸟，新人。。。IRC才刚会用。
<adam8157> soiamso: 我做底层的, 什么盒和我没关系, 辞职这么难, 倒是希望它把我裁了
 * Yuking 认为arch用起来很不错
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我这个 只是一个 演示的. 演示 我的项目能做什么. 如果扩展开来, 把 google 中所有 使用atom/atomPub协议的服务都包含进来
<adam8157> Yuking: fcitx作者?
<Yuking> adam8157, 额
<soiamso> adam8157: 国内有法不依，是这帮官商勾结者可钻的，私企绝对不敢搞这动作。
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 奥，挺好。我不看好的唯一因素就是。。。GOOGLE太容易被墙了
<edison0354> xiamx: 19
<edison0354> blueghost: 你儿子多大捏？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 导致我都有些犹豫是否要买ANDROID了。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: blueghost的儿子要被叫ou ni jiang了，你不控妹吗？
<soiamso> adam8157: 你领导签不签是企业的事，跟打工的毫无关系。直接打电话到劳动局投诉
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那倒没什么. 我打算 弄 一些我自己的服务.
<edison0354> lemonhall1: android要买的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我再說一邊，我控禦姐，禦姐！！！！
<blueghost> 偶你将????
 * hymnusalae /ignore edison0354
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<adam8157> soiamso: 没证据, 劳动局又不知道我报告交了多久, 准备快递和邮件和纸质一起交
<edison0354> blueghost: 哥哥的意思
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 說三邊了，這智商，太凶殘了。
<blueghost> 什么是讴你将
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<blueghost> ....
<edison0354> blueghost: 就是日语的哥哥
<blueghost> 哦
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你可以有双重属性的……
<blueghost> 好了, 我弄好我的手尾
<soiamso> adam8157: 我到的所有大企业，都没有跟我说领导签字这事情。只会客气的跟你说，还是希望你能再干一个月
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 是，還有個屬性叫我愛電腦。
 * lemonhall1 表示这里是博士/硕士/ACG爱好者/愤青/单身汉/离婚人士的奇怪聚集地
<soiamso> adam8157: 对待私企，劳动局不管这些的，先保护劳动者
<blueghost> soiamso:) 中国有什么 制度 是自己的
<blueghost> soiamso:) 都是引用 国外的吗??
<adam8157> soiamso: 这个是天朝的部门么? 这么好?
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 简而言之就是一群怪蜀黍
<blueghost> soiamso:) 中国有什么 制度 是自己的
<soiamso> blueghost: 不是啊，上市公司不敢搞签名拖延这事
<blueghost> soiamso:) 都是引用 国外的吗??
<adam8157> lemonhall1: 小本捂脸...
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 你是什么？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 哦
<lemonhall1> adam8157: 没事。。会升级成博士的。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: bachelor
<adam8157> lemonhall1: 毕业了...
<xiamx> edison0354: 就这还比我大两年...
 * blueghost 有点 blueghost唇对 soiamso嘴
<edison0354> xiamx: 年轻啊！
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 。。你才17岁？
<soiamso> blueghost: 半年不签合同的公司我也干过
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 有初中生的
<blueghost> soiamso:) 从没签合同的是我上一份工作
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 天啊。。好吧，我们都爱听豆瓣。。。年龄与友谊无关
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不过 那不算, 那是个体户
<xiamx> lemonhall1:  那是
<lemonhall1> xiamx: edison0354 我毕业的时候，曾经和几个60后打得火热。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你算几0后？
<yunfan> 00
<blueghost> 00后
<lemonhall1> xiamx: edison0354 不过都是些60后老单身。。所以养成了我的人生观和价值观的扭曲啊
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 80后
<xiamx> lemonhall1: 你现在不单身吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你以为 70 80 90 00的就价值观不扭曲吗
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 我要是有老婆孩子，还能和你聊得这么欢乐啊
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你是在警告我吗？
<soiamso> blueghost: 我那工作在4kw 左右投资的车行，全部人都签，唯独没有找我签。.。。可能老板还没有想好发多少工资给我
<edison0354> blueghost: 你到底多大了？
<xiamx> lemonhall1: 你30了?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 至少 越靠前的 #0 后 至少还说的出 理想, 先不说是否正确
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 快了。。。
<hymnusalae> yunfan, blueghost, 為什麽你們都想到 00 後呀？
<xiamx> lemonhall1: 那还不算晚
<yunfan> hymnusalae: 因为00后才是未来的主打星
<blueghost> edison0354:) 00后的我还那么急着找 儿子的后娘吗
 * edison0354 世萌大赛，今晚11点到明晚11点，超电军团将迎来第二场比赛！投票地址：http://www.internationalsaimoe.com/voting/大家要为炮姐她们加油助威添力量啊，能拉票的同学尽力行动起来吧！闪闪电光与我们同在↖(^ω^)↗
<hymnusalae> yunfan, ……
<blueghost> yunfan:) 00后, 如果能纠正, 才是.
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 世萌都看，沒救了。
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 50后是真有理想，60后学坏了，70后比较尴尬，80后正在成为父母，90后正在风花雪月，00后。。。那是70后的娃娃把？
<chenwl> git如何查看全局log
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 自打燃戰不搞了以後就不看了。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 表示是处男
<chenwl> 我checkout较早版本，结果看不到较晚版本的版本
<chenwl> 不能checkout晚版本了
<msg> ..
<blueghost> 读书什么是重要的, 目的是什么
<msg> da jia  wan shang  hao
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 死一边去。。。
 * xiamx 同 edison0354
<blueghost> 是学知识, 还是 激发/维持 孩子的好奇, 让孩子 渴望学知识
 * lemonhall1 表示，看看人家有娃的人。你们这写孩子就想着推妹子
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 誰想推妹子了？我都想都不想的。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 咋了？
<edison0354> xiamx: 同啥？
<blueghost> 如果还是让 00 后继续 灌输 知识, 而不是让孩子因自己的好奇心而去 弄明白为什么 而去学习. 00 依然是这样
<xiamx> hymnusalae: 你过了这阶段了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 同你是處南
<soiamso> blueghost: 虎妈 ？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 你多大，居然說我過了這階段了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，你不是了？爽啊！
<blueghost> soiamso:) 虎妈 那样的孩子 有什么创造力, 或者发现力
<blueghost> soiamso:) 最多 只能是个好的技师
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我要不是了也是我入你洞庭水的結果。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你看著吧。
<xiamx> hymnusalae: 好好，你没过
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 重口哥
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 就是嘛，我這麽年輕怎麽可能會過呢。
<kenifanying> 大家有没碰到过买笔记本商家死活不开发票的？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你要我沒有處的，我不成全你我成全誰去？
<kenifanying> 碰到这种情况有什么对付办法？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 学钢琴, 最多 只是 钢琴弹的好, 仅此而已. 最多是个好的乐师. 出不了什么实验音乐
<soiamso> blueghost: 这个就难说了
<Rice> hi
 * xiamx 上课，闪人
<^k^> Rice, 好  ㍯ 
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 学钢琴同时要学作曲啊，当然作曲也需要有天分啊
<soiamso> blueghost: 还是先培养EQ 吧
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 能不學作曲的人就作曲才是天分……
<Rice> 这里讲中文啊
<edison0354> xiamx: 上课？？？？？
<hymnusalae> Rice, 那你以為說什麽？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 他不一定是天朝的。
<edison0354> xiamx: 你不在兲朝？
<Rice> 不应该说一些鸡肠吗
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 你这是唯天才论啊
<blueghost> soiamso:) 你想啊, 把所有好奇心都磨灭了. 学习 成为 学生 负担, 而不是兴趣. 学完了, 负担就丢得远远了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 人才算什麽？
<soiamso> blueghost: 美式看法是这样的。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 21世紀最不值錢的是什麽？人才。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 好奇心 促使人 去思考, 去想. 知道的多一些, 发觉更多的东西不懂, 继续 想知道更多. 发现的更多.
 * lemonhall1 表示，培养一个学者需要三代人的努力。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 什麽？老子管、兒子學、孫子不要搗亂？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 圆里面的是已知的, 周长是自己知道 自己不懂的是什么. 知道的越来越多, 知道自己不懂的就更多, 促使自己去弄懂的.
<soiamso> blueghost: 爬了很久发现梯子放错边的事情也是有的
<Ubberlisk> 今天是扯咸蛋时间？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 我表示，真的和学生有代沟啊有代沟。。。
<imadper> ...
<soiamso> Ubberlisk: 80后时间
<imadper> 中大的有没？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 好了吧你。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 读完 小学中学高中, 圆里的东西都会了, 负担也完, 现在的学生谁还会想知道圆外面的更多的东西
<hymnusalae> imadper, 中山大學的嗎？
<imadper> hymnusalae: 是呀
<hymnusalae> imadper, 哦，不用激動，我不是。
<imadper> hymnusalae: 我没激动 ....
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 我当年毕业的时候想知道。。结果发觉知道的太多恶劣
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 刷票ing
<hymnusalae> imadper, 你太不給面子了。
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 俗话说，你知道的太多了。。成愤青了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 強烈BS你。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 還刷票。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩
<soiamso> blueghost: 小学中学高中，是保证过家还有钱的吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 强力黑轻音！
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就我說的，今年就是輕音贏。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我没说 造成这样 不是因为现实造成的.
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你這叫不識時務。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 强力黑轻音！
<blueghost> 中国老百姓一直都很苦
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 黑去吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 19真好。。。
<edison0354> blueghost: +10086
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<soiamso> blueghost: 你也可以请人教，出来什么就没有保证了。
<blueghost> 我问个问题
<blueghost> 一条蛇, 它的头 从它的尾巴开始吃, 越吃越少, 越吃越少. 最后会怎么杨
<imadper> hymnusalae: 没有，主要是困了，激动不起来~
<blueghost> 我自己把自己吃完, 变成什么都没有吗
<blueghost> 谁能知道这个问题的答案
<Ubberlisk> 应该会循环吧，吃不没
<Ubberlisk> 跟迭代似的
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 正常来说吃到一半就卡住了啊
<blueghost> soiamso:) 这个问题是我都小学的时候在自己洗澡的时候 蛋疼的一个问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是
<blueghost> ubuntulo1:) 不是
<blueghost> 是导数
<blueghost> 永远吃不完是对的
<blueghost> 是永远都在吃, 催于0, 但不能等于0
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 你这是毛啊。。。成了那个追乌龟的问题了。。。
<Ubberlisk> 有意思，具体说说怎么回事儿
<blueghost> 问题不是重点, 答案不是重点
<Ubberlisk> 只有讨论和扯淡才是终点XD
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 希腊的英雄最后怎么都追不上乌龟。。。
<blueghost> 那是我7岁时就知道了导数, 名称不知道是导数, 也没有人 告诉我, 也不是我多聪明. 就是爱瞎想.
<blueghost> 7岁就知道高中的知识了
<chowish> ......
<Ubberlisk> 数学天才啊，这么小自己就参悟出了导数
<soiamso> blueghost: 我想到的是尾巴有没有可能从屁眼出来 ？
<edison0354> blueghost: 神！
<edison0354> soiamso: …………
<blueghost> Ubberlisk:) 不是,天才, 是爱瞎想
<Ubberlisk> 额，自己爆自己菊花
<blueghost> Ubberlisk:) 好奇心使然
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 天才。。问题我当时想。。时间是什么？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 最后想出来是一个个的切片。。。
<chowish> But now hava you been a scientist???
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 最后看了时间简史后证明我的想法竟然有道理。。。。我郁闷了
<blueghost> Ubberlisk:) 真实的情况是这样的. 洗澡的时候,无聊,又不想出来. 就拿个水管 两头驳起来, 越缩越小,越缩越小, 当然到了一定程度就不可能了.
<lemonhall1> Ubberlisk: 爆菊+1
<chowish> the history of time && mathematic ~~~~
<yunfan> lemonhall1: 自从看了黑客帝国以后 我的想法终于证实了
<hymnusalae> yunfan, 什麽？
<blueghost> ubuntulo1:) 我就好奇了, 如果可以呢, 如果那水管可以无限扩张, 可以继续 缩进去会怎么样呢?
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 黑客帝国？奥，当年看完之后，我悟了。。佛学啊
<blueghost> ubuntulo1:) 是胶水管的
<hymnusalae> 這現在開始吹？
<soiamso> blueghost: 明天再聊，洗澡去了
<hymnusalae> 你們都不行呀，我7歲就知道哲學了。
 * edison0354 马上断电，关机
 * edison0354 大家88
<blueghost> 886
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ==
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 看过三体3没？
<chowish> en
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 19岁啊。。睡觉
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 沒有。三體一個都沒有看。
<chowish> liu
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 里面有一段洗澡的。。肥皂的
<chowish> But I don't like it~~~~
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 我没说我多厉害,多聪明. 我只是说, 我小时后那点 好奇心还未被磨灭而已
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 不是那個……
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 重點不在那。
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 知道的。。知道的。。。明白你的说法。。。
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 哦
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 重點是我7歲就知道攪基了。
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 這是重點……
<blueghost> ......
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 你个死基佬
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 我倒不知道
<blueghost> hymnusalae:) 我现在 连怎么追后娘还不知道呢
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, ……
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 有你這個促劈腿加lolicon在，我也不覺得我有什麽好羞恥的。
<blueghost> 我觉得 教育 不是教了你多少, 而是 激发了你的好奇心有多少
<lemonhall1> 去爱吧，就像不曾受过伤一样
<lemonhall1> 跳舞吧，像没有人会欣赏一样
<lemonhall1> 唱歌吧，像没有人会聆听一样
<lemonhall1> 干活吧，像是不需要金钱一样
<lemonhall1> 生活吧，就像今天是末日一样
<Ubberlisk> 文学帝。。
<blueghost> 对什么有好奇, 就自然对这方面想知道的更多.
<lemonhall1> 艾佛列德·德索萨
<blueghost> 对男女之事兴趣更大,自然就想知道是怎么回事了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 第一句是錯的。
<blueghost> 就是别去偷窥别人洗澡就是了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 第一句應該是“去愛吧，像所有人攪基一樣”
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 今晚你赢了。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, ……
<chowish> you two are gay!!!!
<chowish> oh my god~~~~~
 * lemonhall1 表示，今晚这里彻底被我们水掉了。。。
 * lemonhall1 sunpinyin真的不错，尤其是在词库使用了WIKI的语料之后
<lemonhall1> chowish: 你？怎么了？各种羡慕妒忌恨？
<Ubberlisk> 很多牛逼的计算机科学家都是gay哦
<yunfan> Ubberlisk: 高老头么
<Ubberlisk> 恩，比如阿兰图灵
<yunfan> 别的呢？
<Ubberlisk> 比如乔布斯至今没有老婆
<chowish> I don't believe you and I can't accept your point that lots of scientist are gay~~~~
<Ubberlisk> 比如Stallman， 也一直没有老婆
<yunfan> 瞎扯 1他有女儿 2 他又不是计算机科学家
<lemonhall1> Ubberlisk: 。。。。。。。
<chowish> ......
<lemonhall1> Ubberlisk: Stallman 也算啊？
<lemonhall1> Ubberlisk: 你要这么说，维特根斯坦也是GAY
<lemonhall1> Ubberlisk: 柏拉图被疑似为GAY。。。
<chowish> how can you get these news~~~~~
<hymnusalae> Ubberlisk,Stallman 能找到嗎？
<flay> 什么叫疑似  本来就是
<Ubberlisk> 哈哈，猜测
<lemonhall1> flay:额。。。。
<Ubberlisk> 只有阿拉图灵是确定的
<hymnusalae> Gay 成了追求真理的唯一途徑。
<lemonhall1> flay: 柏拉图只能说是疑似把？
<Ubberlisk> 不过我们计算机系120人，8个Gay，2个Les
<yunfan> 男男搭配 干活加倍
<Ubberlisk> 这个是确定的
<flay> 哪里 我们当时的哲学老师已经说了 正常人会干出他那种事情
<flay> 还什么精神恋爱 活见鬼
<lemonhall1> flay: 你学啥的。。。
<Ubberlisk> 为啥gay就不正常呢， 猫科动物20%都有同性性行为哦
<flay> 不是学哲学的 不过大学都有学这门课 不是吗？
 * lemonhall1 表示，我的输入法越来越无法胜任与GAY有关的话题。。。
<flay> 至少在中国还没那么高级 荷兰好像比较开明
<blueghost> 一天中属于自己的时间 有多少
<chowish> all we are belong the animals,but we are not cat ,ok......
<blueghost> 大家 一天中属于自己的时间 有多少
<yunfan> 事实上 我鼓励大家搞gay
<chowish> 24h
<blueghost> 哦
<lemonhall1> flay: 好吧，去年的米尔克很不错，还有费城故事很不错，还有去年的8 Miles不错，同时推荐九人。。。
<hymnusalae> yunfan, 高論呀。
<yunfan> 大家都去搞gay了 适龄男青年就比女的少了
<chowish> i find you are a gay finally......
<blueghost> 早上起床, 为家人做早餐. 时间给了家人
<yunfan> 这样我才可以坐收渔利阿
<flay> 其实中国汉朝的每个皇帝 从刘邦开始都是双性恋
<blueghost> 上班, 给了公司
<lemonhall1> flay:同志亦凡人不错
<chowish> w:m == 100:102???
<lemonhall1> flay: 奥，对了，6英尺下不错
<blueghost> 有孩子的话, 下班回来接孩子, 时间是儿子的
<flay> 什么意思啊 电影？
<lemonhall1> flay: 还有，霸王别姬不错，蓝宇不错，春光乍泄不错。。。
<blueghost> 晚上做饭, 又是家人的.
<chowish> woman:man == 100:102???
<blueghost> 做晚饭有要加班, 又给了 公司
<blueghost> 好不容易回家睡觉. 上床睡觉, 老婆又要,
<chowish> but you also have 24 hours every day......
<flay> 。。。
<blueghost> 时间又被老婆要去了
<blueghost> 有多少时间是真正属于自己的
 * lemonhall1 米尔克，费城故事，8 miles,九人，蓝宇，春光乍泄，霸王别姬，东宫西宫，6英尺下
<chowish> 24h
<blueghost> 或则换个说法
<myke2> RavenChan: poj 2112数据有么?
<chowish> 1day == 24h  useful == 0h......
<blueghost> 好不容易回家了, 心血来潮, 想和老公共度属于 夫妻共同的 sex 时光. 但老公更累, 不举
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 好吧，结论是，除非你财务自由，否则活着就是还债
<blueghost> 好不容易回家了, 心血来潮,总算可以和老公共度属于 夫妻共同的 sex 时光. 但老公更累, 不举
 * lemonhall1 表示，除非你能财务自由，否则活着就是还债。不如搞基。。。
<blueghost> 好不容易回家了, 心血来潮,总算可以和老公共度属于 夫妻共同的 sex 时光. 但老公更累, 却不举了
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<chowish> are you a woman(wife) or a man......
<lemonhall1> chowish: blueghost 他这是换位思考。。。替女人想。。。好男人
<blueghost> chowish:) who? me?
<chowish> ......
<chowish> you have thought too much......
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想的是最后一个 场景. 总算可以有一个属于夫妻自己的时间, 一方却不举
<RavenChan> myke2, 没有= =
<Ubberlisk> chowish没有中文输入法？
<chowish> console.....
<chowish> irssi
<Ubberlisk> terminal也接受中文的:)
<chowish> my video card have dead oh shit and fml.....
<chowish> google utf-8 kernel
<Ubberlisk> 额，真惨
<Ubberlisk> 好好的个人电脑弄得跟卡西欧计算器似的XD
<chowish> ......en .......
<blueghost> 卡西欧 是我 儿时 的向往 和想象
<Ubberlisk> 干嘛不去修理，还在这里上网扯淡
<chowish> ..............
<lemonhall1> chowish: 不用了。。你显卡坏了的话，FBTERM一样用不了
<blueghost> 在那时 卡西欧 被我想象 成无所不能
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 你太没追求了，后来我才知道，德州那才是无所不能。。。
<Ubberlisk> 恩， TI的用这更方便
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 德州的是什么
<Ubberlisk> 处理器就是他自家的MSP430，性能也很好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我这, 那时代, 卡西欧计算器 是我 知道的最先进的东西了
<lemonhall1> blueghost: TI啊。。无所不能的计算器啊，因式分解，微积分。。这种东西都有按键来算
<chowish> xiaobawang.......
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我这里根本 都没有
<Ubberlisk> 不过这东西一般用不上了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给我想象的 对象都没有
<lemonhall1> Ubberlisk: 我也觉得，光学会就要多少年啊。。好复杂的感觉，不如用计算机
<Ubberlisk> 算个什么，在办公室有PC，在工地有iPad或者笔记本
<Ubberlisk> 那个还行吧，一个下午就能弄名白
<blueghost> 我的就存在我的想象中
<blueghost> 中国, 美国, 德国人, 都有什么特点
<yunfan> lemonhall1: 你有个电脑 什么都可以算阿
<blueghost> 这里有 德国的, 美国的, 还有中国的
<blueghost> 我想知道, 各自碰到的 外国人 之间都有什么不同的地方
<blueghost> 我想知道, 各自碰到的 人 之间都有什么不同的地方
<chowish> make in chinese == the one .......
<blueghost> 德国人是怎么样的 alvin_rxg
<blueghost> 谁是美国的,忘了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 什么怎么样的？
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 在德国啊
<lemonhall1> blueghost: alvin_rxg 在德国啊。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你平时遇到的德国人 都是怎么样的
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall1: 不知道
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 所以我问他啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 就普通的欧美人呀
<chowish> I will say :can you speak chinese .......
<blueghost> 平时遇到的德国人, 和中国人 有什么区别, 别说 体态外貌
<xinchi> TI-89不错 在用
<blueghost> 就是性格啊, 特性啊等
<chowish> I also ask him: are you a gay........
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃，说不太清楚。对我来说习惯了……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, alvin_rxg 你快成德国人了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<Ubberlisk> 德国幸福啊，物价在欧洲算低的:D
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是不是 贴别古板, 且什么都精益求精. 听某个节目说,德国人可以几代人都做同一件事
<Ubberlisk> 去汉诺威看展览了么
<Ubberlisk> 那个消费电子的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 有，但不是很多
<blueghost> 哦
<chowish> more than tianchao......
<alvin_rxg> Ubberlisk: 你想看中国人呢，还是看欧美人呢？
<NoIE> http://tech.qq.com/a/20110303/000328.htm
<NoIE> 首批联通沃Phone终端确定为3月28日上市(图)
<NoIE> 那个蓝天白云看上去很倒胃口。
<blueghost> 那普遍的是怎样的呢? 就是什么特性 德国人都认为是自然的.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没啥特性
<chowish> @alvim_rxg chinese and other
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 人是不是很高大,强悍啊. 会不会动不动 就 动粗的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 高大强悍是的，他们平时都锻炼身体的，兴趣爱好就是锻炼……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦. 我想移民, 像我这样的, 移民到哪好啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 如果可以的话
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 北欧
<chowish> @alvim_rxg Do them play war3 or dota?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 最近 我在听一个美国的华人电台, 讲广东话的. 有点向往 美国
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 美国啊……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不知道 美国人是不是非常 势利眼的
<chowish> American dream........
<blueghost> 中国梦是什么啊
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 收入高啊。。看来你，想移民了。。
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 我曾经最向往的是冰岛
<chowish> how can you know something about american.......
<lemonhall1> lemonhall: 可惜破产了。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是不是欧洲人, 普遍 瞧不起 美国人的
<alvin_rxg> 没
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 又是我 道听途说了
<blueghost> 说实在的, 听 美国的华人电台, 和 中国那写 插播的电视广告 差不多
<blueghost> 那些 卖药 什么 性药 的广告差不多, 内容不一样, 手法基本没什么区别
<chowish> ...........
<chowish> radio or podcast?
<blueghost> 听一个 什么广告, 原来还以为是正经电台节目. 到后面 却来句"这是商业广告, 和本台无关"
<blueghost> radio
<flay> 我一度向外芬兰 哈哈
<chowish> linus......
<chowish> does linus live american?
<flay> 不是因为linus 据说那里很冷 喜欢喝酒+蒸桑拿
<chowish> ............
<chowish> free.......
 * lemonhall1 同志们，睡吧
<flay> 貌似在美国
<blueghost> 我不想 在中国呆了, 就是走不出去
<blueghost> 不说什么, 中国的教育太让我 担心了.
<Ubberlisk> 我感觉北欧瑞典人性格不错
<Ubberlisk> 特别能扯淡
<flay> 直接读博士 出国不回来
<chowish> .........
<Ubberlisk> 博士=。=
<chowish> girl == shendoushi
<Ubberlisk> 我说过话的博士、博士生，精神或多或少有些问题
<blueghost> 我喜欢 西方人的 女人的样子, 气质. 但引不起我的性欲
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 跟我说多点 德国的情况. 一有机会 就 逃离这里.
<chowish> can you......you can!!!
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不说
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) .... 我想知道
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我不知道
<chowish> your father your mother and your wife,if you go, how they
<blueghost> 我父亲去世了
<blueghost> 老婆离婚了
<chowish> ..........
<blueghost> 老妈在这挺好的
<alvin_rxg> chowish: =.=
<Ubberlisk> 有个文章《程序员如何给老婆普及计算机知识》， 下面的第一条评论是：请给程序员普及老婆
<chowish> I am so sorry to hear that......
<blueghost> Ubberlisk:) 请给程序员配个儿子的后娘
<chowish> I have read this artcle......
<Ubberlisk> 哈哈，你私生子不少啊
<blueghost> Ubberlisk:) 什么私生子啊
<Kandu> happyaron: 謝謝 :)
<Ubberlisk> 配个儿子的后娘么
<blueghost> 亲娘离了啊
<blueghost> 你不会想我重婚吧
<Ubberlisk> 哦，悲剧
<myke2> RavenChan: 最大流我还是搞不清楚
<Ubberlisk> 解决重婚的法律问题，沙特阿拉伯是个好选择
<blueghost> 什么最大流
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 介意我问么？比较铭感的问题
<Ubberlisk> 问吧，反正有权保持沉默，呵呵
<blueghost> 没事, 我已经被gebjgd说的不是样子了, 不少你一个
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 一句话总结你们离婚的原因。。。。
<Ubberlisk> 男人心中的痛啊
<chowish> to blueghost : man , you can find a boy again. you will be a good wife!!!!(I finally find out you are a gay!!!)
<alvin_rxg> CeBIT: Centrum für Büroautomation, Informationstechnologie und Telekommunikation
<blueghost> 对儿子不好
<Ubberlisk> 哇，那段话我居然看懂了
<blueghost> 哪段话
<Ubberlisk> Cebit: center for automatic, information technology and telecommunication
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 儿子是我抱着睡觉, 儿子是我陪他玩, 儿子是我 教. 要她干麽
<Ubberlisk> CeBit: Centre pour l'automatique, informatique et télécommunication
<alvin_rxg> 没明白为什么是 Centrum... 德语明明是 Zentrum ...
<alvin_rxg> automatique informatique télécommunication 能猜到
<Ubberlisk> 西欧语言太像了，学了一们基本就能明白第二们
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 哎。。再婚慎重些就行，你喜欢是一方面，关键是能接受你的孩子。。。
<lemonhall1> Ubberlisk: 你学了什么东西？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 对了, 原来才发现, 德语 我不会啊
<alvin_rxg> Ubberlisk: 名词方面倒是的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 学呗，一年就可以搞定
<Ubberlisk> 恩，还有某些动词
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 英文 我也不会. 我不是跳不去了???
<lemonhall1> Ubberlisk: 我学的都是西班牙语。。。。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 要么英语，要么当地语言
<Ubberlisk> welcome = welkommen = välkommen
<blueghost> 爱
<alvin_rxg> 愛
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 去美国的唐人街
<chowish> it's time for sleeping.......
<alvin_rxg> welcome = wilkommen
<Ubberlisk> 西班牙语:D  hola, amigo!
<Ubberlisk> commo est as?
<alvin_rxg> hola 在这边偶尔能听到人说……
<Ubberlisk> 还有一个什么ciao
<blueghost> 美国唐人街是不是大多将广东话的
<alvin_rxg> ciao 是哪地方的语言？ 德语是 tschaw
<Ubberlisk> 我第一次听的时候觉得是：  cào
<Ubberlisk> 意大利
<blueghost> 操????
<alvin_rxg> tschüse => '去: 死'
<Ubberlisk> 我记一下，去德国的时候估计能用上
<alvin_rxg> tschüss => '去: 死'
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<lemonhall1> alvin_rxg: .........
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall1: ?
<lemonhall1> Ubberlisk: 西班牙语真是一种非常好的语言。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我毛又叫春了
<lemonhall1> alvin_rxg: 没什么，这个发音让我无语了
<Ubberlisk> 恩，他们说话特别快，还超健谈
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall1: xD
<lemonhall1> alvin_rxg: tschuss...
<Ubberlisk> 墨西哥女人还超性感
<blueghost> 猫叫春那么密的吗
<blueghost> 才过去俩月
<alvin_rxg> lemonhall1: tschuess 是再见的意思
<Ubberlisk> 再见我记的有个 auf **的，怎么说来着
<blueghost> 好了, 我下了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 又要 潜水一段时间了, 再上来时 帮我
 * lemonhall1 睡了，明天仍要上班。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Ubberlisk: 正式说法 auf wiedersehen; auf 介词，到...  wieder/sehen 再次见面
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我要玩游戏
<Ubberlisk> 恩，谢谢:)
 * blueghost 走了, 去抱公猫 睡觉了. 期望 有朝一日 抱的是 后娘.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 明明是2奶
<Ubberlisk> 公猫。。。。 不要啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么游戏, 还是 openTTD 吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: openttd 现在没法玩，时间不够充裕
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: openttd 一般周末玩。平时就 diablo && urbanTerror
<blueghost> Ubberlisk:) 天冷的时候 公猫钻被窝,赶都不走. 母猫除了叫春外, 就睡被面
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在 windows 下玩???
<roylez_> 今天又是星期五了
<Ubberlisk> 呵呵，有趣，我也想养一只
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: linux
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<alvin_rxg> Ubberlisk: 养得起不？……
<Ubberlisk> 养猫还行，狗够呛
<blueghost> Ubberlisk:) 错了, 猫贵, 狗难打理
<blueghost> Ubberlisk:) 养猫, 猫沙就是不小的负担
<Ubberlisk> 不养特别名贵的，20€就能有一直，一个月他们告诉我30€就够
<alvin_rxg> o
<Ubberlisk> 相当于一个月的网费
<alvin_rxg> 那问题不大
<Ubberlisk> 你养什么宠物没？
<blueghost> Ubberlisk:) 狗 就必须 处理 大小便
<alvin_rxg> 我没钱……
<Ubberlisk> 所以不养狗，哈哈，我懒
<Ubberlisk> 我也只是计划养一直
<blueghost> ubuntulo1:) 猫还要 鱼呢. 有回 买了 一些鱼, 还没放进 冰箱, 猫就拖走了
<blueghost> ubuntulo1:) 如果 你碰到我的目标 那样 女营业员, 还要你要买就买两只, 要不就不买
<blueghost> 走了
<blueghost> 886
<blueghost> 忽然想到一个问题
<blueghost> 怎么将由一个程序启动的另一个程序, 断开之间的关系
<blueghost> 就是 子进程 断开他的父进程 的关系.
<blueghost> 就是像守护进程那样, 退出 父进程, 而保留子进程的运行
<blueghost> 谁知道啊
<blueghost> 怎么将由一个程序启动的另一个程序, 断开之间的关系
<blueghost> 就是像守护进程那样, 退出 父进程, 而保留子进程的运行
<tiejohn> :-D
<blueghost> linux 什么办法 可以去掉一个进程的父进程, 而不是父进程退出时同时退出所有子进程
 * blueghost 怎么 正经说, 反倒没人理会了
<blueghost> 有人回答我的问题吗
<blueghost> linux 什么办法 可以去掉一个进程的父进程, 而不是父进程退出时同时退出所有子进程
<blueghost> linux 怎么将一个进程脱离他的父进程
<blueghost> linux 怎么将一个进程脱离他的父进程
<blueghost> linux 怎么将一个进程脱离他的父进程
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 他们都掉了吗
<alvin_rxg1> 嗯，掉了
<blueghost> 你知道吗
<blueghost> linux 怎么将一个进程脱离他的父进程
<alvin_rxg1> fork + exec ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 对
<alvin_rxg1> 不知道
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 知道那种 只有空白字符(空格,回车,tab)的编程语言吗
<alvin_rxg1> 我像样的程序还没谢过
<alvin_rxg1> *写过
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 有种语言是这样的, 关键字很少.而且会忽略所有 非空白字符.
<alvin_rxg1> 不知道……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 就是说 在一个 原码 文件中, 多少非空白字符的都会先删掉在 解释处理
<alvin_rxg1> 哦
<alvin_rxg1> 不知道……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 我有个想法, 突破不能在网上发布敏感词 .
<alvin_rxg1> 没必要吧，没几个词而已
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 不是编程, 但相同思想. 只处理标点符号, 其他字符忽略.
<alvin_rxg1> 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 发一个文章, 什么文章都可以, 标点是密文. 开发一个 firefox 插件, 可以将这些 非标点符号的字都清除, 然后再对剩下的标点进行译文
<alvin_rxg1> ……
<alvin_rxg1> 你这太浪费空间了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 就算让 他们知道 也 没办法, 总不能 规定 标点符号也不许用吧.
<alvin_rxg1> 嗯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 关键是 算法的问题, 怎么将 有限 的字符, 表达语句用最短的 密码
<alvin_rxg1> 这本身就是个加密了，他们有禁止加密吗？
<alvin_rxg1> 你干脆直接 base64 吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 整编文章都是歌颂党的. 真实 内容在 标点中
<myke2> RavenChan: 在?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 这样就可以在所有 网站都可以发布 信息了
<alvin_rxg1> 那你就 bas64 咯……
<alvin_rxg1> 二维码也行啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 如果被 党国知道 用 base64 来加密 发布信息. 一看到 base64 就删贴.
<alvin_rxg1> 怎么样的是 base64 ?
<skychu> 请问有没有人会wine呀？
<skychu> 会wine war3
<blueghost> 我这样, 就算知道 用标点 来隐藏信息, 也无法禁止. 没有什么文章是没有标点的
<blueghost> 至少 机器屏蔽是不行的. 必须用人工过滤了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 怎么样
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 有时间 就弄一个
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 这和现有的没啥区别吧……
<alvin_rxg1> skychu: wine war3.exe -opengl
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 现有的指的是什么
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 现有的加密，base64 不是加密
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 不是加密, 是大大方 地在 各大网站发布预先处理的文章
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 哦
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 那你还得再花时间写文章呢
<MeaCulpa> wine wow 不知道那些外挂怎么办
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 别人写一篇文章加密下就可以了，你倒是要写两篇……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 在国内网站发布, 而不是 从国外浏览网站, 通过加密 来传输
<alvin_rxg1> ...
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 别人写一篇文章然后加密, 网站 不一定接收你的加密文章啊
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 又没**词
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 再说, 我只写 一篇文章, 表面的文章无所谓, 从别地方复制粘贴就好
<alvin_rxg1> 哦
<alvin_rxg1> 你有功夫自己整吧，这方案不行
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 例如 我在 新浪 发布一首诗"窗前明月光;意思地上霜.举头望明月.低头思故乡!", 处理后是";..!"真实意思是"打倒###"
<alvin_rxg1> ……
<alvin_rxg1> 就你知道真实意思，别人都不知道
<blueghost> 我写一个信息, 然后将这个信息 以及 复制 粘贴一个无关的内容 到一个程序, 返回处理后的,然后发布
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 通过 firefox 扩展来查看.
<alvin_rxg1> ..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 当然国宝 也可以 通过扩展来看, 但这必须是手工了过滤了.
<alvin_rxg1> 行不同的……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 机器 过滤就麻烦了
<blueghost> 专门供给地下党以及一件分子使用.
<blueghost> 以及喜欢看反动文章的人使用
<alvin_rxg1> .. 没人会用的。 他们 truecrypt 用着呢
<blueghost> 异见分子
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 在irc中也使用. 开发一个客户端. 在 输入 栏里输入 真实意思. 客户端会生成一些 没有任何敏感词的语句, 另一个客户端 则会自动翻译, 通过原文和译文的方式显示
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 我就可以大摇大摆地在这 说 敏感语 了
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 你说给谁看啊？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 当然不是所有人 都看的到真实 语句. 只有使用转么的 客户端才能知道. 是给专人用的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 当然不是所有人 都看的到真实 语句. 只有使用转么的 客户端才能知道. 是给专人用的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 什么时候看到 一大堆不认识的, 而且 看到他们都在说些 无上下文关联的人, 他们就是地下党分子了
<alvin_rxg1> ...
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 他们宁愿 truecrypt
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 其实这确实不是什么新鲜事物. 看一纪录片, 说 德国战俘营 中 战俘逃跑的 事件. 有一个就是通过 bbc 电台的某个 节目, 收取 英国政府对战俘的联系信息的
<alvin_rxg1> ..
<blueghost> 节目是普通的节目, 但是 隐含 密文. 通过 么什么码 来传递 信息, 长短音的, 叫什么码忘了
<blueghost> 节目内容是正常节目的内容
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 你慢慢折腾吧，我得折腾晚餐了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 好吧, 我也下了
<happyaron> https://www.mirbsd.org/permalinks/wlog-10_e20110303-tg.htm
<happyaron> 咆哮文
<^k^>  06:11
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-04
<user8888> 测试
<^k^> user8888, ....  ㍠ 
<Oicebot> 拜拜, ^k^小哥
<user8888> 是utf8编码吧
<jakeoff> ！
<iIlL10oO> http://v.ku6.com/show/fgGUhe74LLQaeKOZ.html 神器！大众汽车XL1百公里油耗0.9L上路！
<NoIE> 我的电脑以前一直是超频状态，现在天气热了，我把频率恢复正常，把节能选项打开。
<NoIE> 现在，我的电脑不能关机了，怎么办？
<lemonhall> ？
<lemonhall> sudo halt? no response?
<debianer> 都在忙么子啦
<debianer> 都要出来聊啊
<NoIE> 刚刚看到的：用奶粉灭掉00后，用考试灭掉90后，用房价灭掉80后，用失业灭掉70后，用城管灭掉60后，用下岗灭掉50后，用拆迁灭掉40后，用医改灭掉30后。
<roylez> NoIE: classic
<roylez> NoIE: 90后最好过了，考试算什么
<missing> NoIE: 你好毒~~~
<roylez> missing: 咪咪
<missing> roylez: 主席好~~~
<missing> roylez: 有什么最新指示,主席,我赴汤蹈火,在所不辞,哈哈哈
<roylez> missing: 给我寄一包山核桃来
<missing> roylez: 呵呵,主席的口味果然非同凡响,小的立马回去种桃树,哈哈
 * lemonhall 刚看完ucimf-sunpyin的代码，实际代码量只有260行。。。大量的都是为了编译配置文件。。。嗷嗷～～
<xiamx> 这么爱用Console
 * xiamx 这星期还有一个考试
<maplebeats> 最近GMAIL抽的好严重啊
<lemonhall> xiamx:只是看看接口，可惜sunpinyin的代码我是完全看不懂
<debianer> 请问，在windows下，emacs如何打开python-shell?
<debianer> 没人知道吗
<NoIE> http://webgldemos.thoughtsincomputation.com/engine_tests/md2
<NoIE> 渲染md2动画的程序，为什么我的电脑fps只有12？
<xiamx> Chromium 9, Lucid x86_64  60fps+
<iIlL10oO> chrome 9 , cpu36% , E6300 , 32FPS
<FrankLv> 刚发现gmail可以导入hotmail帐号，这样用mutt都收到一块了，Nice
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<xiamx> 问问哪个发行版的LTS相对比较长？
<FrankLv> 就是昨晚导入后就有人说MSN收到我垃圾广告信息
<xiamx> FrankLv, 你该改密码了
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 是不是很悔恨取了这个id？
 * Oicebot 对roylez说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<palomino|working> id很好阿 , roylez
<palomino|working> palomino rules
<FrankLv> xiamx: 我也在想是不是有安全隐患
 * Oicebot 对FrankLv说：根据以往经验判断，不是。
<lemonhall> 我在想。。。人生是不是有意义的
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<lemonhall> Oicebot: 唔。。。
<lemonhall> .oicebot off
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/JyRQr.jpg
<lemonhall> xiamx: 你什么机器，这么给力？
<xiamx> lemonhall, Intel Quad Core, 8G ram, 显卡就比较烂了，平常玩PS3
<palomino|working> fps 51
<lemonhall> xiamx: 唔。。。17岁有这样的计算机，看来家境不错。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 其中有一半是我3年的零花钱....
 * lemonhall xiamx的配置应该是5年以后的标准配置，随着库的优化，不出意外的话WEBGL将实用化。。。
<iIlL10oO> PS3 要3000多,老贵
<palomino|working> ...... , lemonhall
<xiamx> PS3是老爸买来自己玩的....
 * lemonhall 30帧以下基本是没有实际意义的
<palomino|working> 5年后这配置太低了。。。 , lemonhall
<xiamx> 这配置现在应该算是主流了
<iIlL10oO> 至少 20 fps
<palomino|working> 现在的标配都不在他这个之下 , lemonhall
<xiamx> 连个Ipad都双核了
<hymnusalae> 現在錢真是不值錢了……
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 额，我还用着E2140，4G内存着呢。。。。为编译内核竟然花了2个多小时而痛苦不已。。
<palomino|working> ...... , lemonhall
<ofan> lemonhall: gentoo用户天天编译..
<palomino|working> 该换了 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 55.0% free] disk[Total: 1.4TB, 38.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GTS 512]] sound[Not present]
<ofan> 我还2g内存
<ofan> pentium m cpu
<xiamx> 内存大了没啥用，我现在除非开VM，最多用6个G
<ofan> 有用
<palomino|working> 反正4g现在基本不够用了
<ofan> 用chrome就发现了
<palomino|working> 6g还行
<palomino|working> lol , ofan
<ofan> 最少8g
 * lemonhall 跟你们还真不是一个时代的人。。。。
<palomino|working> chrome有时占走我2g多内存 , ofan
<NoIE> http://webglsamples.googlecode.com/hg/aquarium/aquarium.html
<NoIE> 在我的浏览器上只有 3 fps，请问能开启 WebGL 的朋友，你们的 fps 是多少？
<ofan> palomino|working: 恩  尤其图片多的时候
<lemonhall> xiamx: 你的机器配下来多钱？
<palomino|working> 我看看 , NoIE
<lemonhall> xiamx: 主流计算机大约是5000左右的计算机吧。。。你这配置明显上8000了
<palomino|working> 如何开启webgl...... , NoIE
<palomino|working> ...... , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 买他这配置都不用5000 , lemonhall
<NoIE> palomino|working: 您用的是什么浏览器？
<lemonhall> palomino|working: about:flags
<palomino|working> cpu买个i5 750 1000多 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 8g内存现在700块钱以内 , lemonhall
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 唔。。。我落伍了。。。我是说原装机。。。
<palomino|working> -o- 原装
<palomino|working> 昨天看见有个2w的原装机 , lemonhall
<xiamx> NoIE, 开这个Aquarium ，1000条鱼的时候就能听见GPU风扇狂转了
<palomino|working> 一看配置... , lemonhall
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 我现在说计算机都以DELL定价。。DIY不算
<palomino|working> i7 920,6g内存,gtx260+显卡.. , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 自己攒1w都到不了... , lemonhall
<xiamx> 我想要个 mini itx
<NoIE> xiamx: 我只开启 50 条。
<palomino|working> 5000估计就够了.. , lemonhall
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 意思是坑爹的货？
<palomino|working> 原装机太狠了 , lemonhall
<palomino|working> 太坑了
<roylez> palomino|working: 你为什么那么有钱？？？
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 唔，有道理。。。
<xiamx> NoIE, 我开1000条的时候 fps波动的很厉害
<palomino|working> 是 GPU 加速画布 2D 么? , lemonhall
<debianer> 有在windows里用emacs的吗？
<ofan> web嵌入3D
<roylez> palomino|working: 8G内存，玩几个月前还是512M
<NoIE> palomino|working: 3D 。
<palomino|working> ......没这项呢
<zhby1990> 就这么几个人啊
<ofan> palomino|working: 只要开启GPU加速就行
<palomino|working> 哦
<hymnusalae> 這看著居然還有人編譯內核要2小時？
<palomino|working> 看到鱼了
<ofan> 然后打开演示网页
<hymnusalae> 這年頭居然還有人編譯內核要2小時？
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 难道我要去陪一个DIY的机器？唉。。。谁帮我写个配置单。。我对兼容机真没好印象
<palomino|working> 1000条
<palomino|working> 57-61之间跳动
<NoIE> palomino|working: 您用的是什么显卡？
<palomino|working> 8800gtx512
<palomino|working> 8800gts512
<zhby1990> empathy支持qq吗？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 很高兴的告诉你。。。我昨天NETBOOT编译内核用了一个下午
<palomino|working> 3年前的老显卡了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 上網本呀……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 7个小时。。。
<NoIE> palomino|working: 我的是 GT210 ，我总觉得我的双显示器拖慢了显示速度。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 用台主机编译再下载下来呗
<ofan> lemonhall: 你可以内核，gcc,boost,qt连起来一块编译
<hymnusalae> ofan, 個人以為 Boost 是最恐怖的。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那東西只要一開編速度不一定最慢，但是一定最卡。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 所以问一下，我最近打算更新主机了。。。现在的E2140太不给力了。。。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 你是配的DIY？除去屏幕多钱？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 还有wxwidgets  我编译过
<palomino|working> 我也是双显。。 , NoIE
<hymnusalae> ofan, wxWidgets 2.6 2.8 我也都編譯過，不過似乎感覺上不如 Boost 那樣震憾人心。
<ofan> palomino|working: 当游戏机？
<zhby1990>  /msg
<palomino|working> 不是，工作用的 , ofan
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 多久？
<palomino|working> 游戏那台比这个强悍多了 , ofan
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, Boost 震憾的不是時間了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: boost我小试了一下.. 不敢玩了，怕烧机器
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 空间？
<NoIE> palomino|working: 那是怎么回事？因为我把显示器旋转了 90 度？为什么我的 WebGL 性能那么糟糕呀？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你小試了一下？
<palomino|working> :o , NoIE
<ofan> palomino|working: Orz...
<palomino|working> 旋转90度我没试过.. , NoIE
<xiamx> lemonhall, 两年前花了我大概相当于6K RMB吧，现在不值钱了
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我的機器可是編譯過無數次 Boost 的……
<hymnusalae> ofan, 至少有10次了吧。
<ofan> hymnusalae: Orz...
<lemonhall> xiamx: 这是个两年前的机器啊。。。好吧。。我2012换主机。。不能再这样不给力下去
<ofan> hymnusalae: 编译狂？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 你编译BOOST的目的是什么？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 也不是，是各種并發症狀，比如卡、風扇飛轉、機器發熱、100PU什麽的。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 你怎么不用gentoo..
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 用？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我原來就是用 Gentoo 的，現在改 FreeBSD。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不是，依賴。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你可以买个VPS编译用..
<ofan> y
<ofan> hymnusalae: 。。。 比gentoo狠啊
<lemonhall> xiamx: Linode?1600一年，不如买主机。。。。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 一樣，一樣。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 其實要好一些，因為內核不是那樣頻繁的更新的。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 不至于买Linode那样managed的vps，又不是做网站
<xnccm> 怎么你们的是繁体字呢
<hymnusalae> ofan, freebsd-update 我一般都是等下個版本號出來才開始更新。
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 個人習慣。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 不过好处是相当于多了一个VPN。。。一个文件存储装置。。博客我还真不打算放那上面
<xnccm> 有人学习gcc过吗
<xiamx> lemonhall, 我在一家 buyvm.net （现在没货）买的VPS
<lemonhall> xiamx: 唔。。。那你的意思是？买哪种的？
<lainme> lemonhall: 为何？
<xiamx> lemonhall, unmanaged
<ofan> hymnusalae: bsd我设置make配置的时候，没弄好，结果X不稳定..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 哈？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 我觉得bsd的ports很BT
<hymnusalae> ofan, USE 都設置的好的人，設置不好 MAKE？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 反正都是用linux的，不需要买那种供应商维护的
<hymnusalae> ofan, 沒有，我到覺得一般化了。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 怎么这么便宜。。。。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 没，我march选项设置错了，跟我cpu不一样..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你設置的東西不好。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你設置的東西太多了。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我仔细看看。。。不可思议。。和LINODE比较，你介绍一下
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我 make.conf 加了個源之後就不管了。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 折騰了1年的 Gentoo 之後我明白了。什麽 march 什麽 mtune 的都見鬼去吧。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 还有我看makefile，那包含关系，太tm头大了
<xiamx> lemonhall, 因为第一是unmanaged （没有备份，不负责给你安装软件，自己玩坏了要不自己修要不重装）
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那個到是，那個我也不會看。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 对，确实没用，但当时我没搞清楚...
<hymnusalae> ofan, 有點用，但是實在是……
<xiamx> lemonhall, 第二是他们的运营（可能是得到了 Fremont DC的好价钱吧）
<ofan> hymnusalae: 没什么用，设置native就好了
<lemonhall> xiamx: 额。。。如果稳定买这个超值啊。。。
<hymnusalae> ofan, FreeBSD 用的是 gcc-4.2 沒有 native
<ofan> hymnusalae: 那就留空..
<xiamx> lemonhall, 还行吧 11:12:58 up 72 days,  2:14,  1 user,  load average: 0.24, 0.28, 0.32
<ofan> 其实全386编译就可以..
<ofan> hymnusalae: 为啥bsd不能搞个像样点的包管理..
<hymnusalae> ofan, PC-BSD 有個 pbi。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那個還行。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 話說我沒有覺得 ports 太爛，想法很不錯。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 不懂。。那个12.95的项目内存到底是多少？1G还是2G？
<xnccm> 不知到为什么我用虚拟机装xp联网总是断，连，断……的
<xnccm> 有人经历过吗
<ofan> hymnusalae: 没用过pc-bsd...
<^k^> xnccm, ....  ㍣ 
<xiamx> lemonhall, 1G肯定是你的，如果不够用，会临时被提升到2G，如果服务器资源紧张的话，可能会被分到swap
<xnccm> ？？？
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 沒有。
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 太高級了。
<xnccm> 额
<lainme> xiamx: 有ipv6地址么
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 話說我用虛擬機裝 xp 的結果一般都是被要激活。
<xiamx> lainme, 16个
<xnccm> 那个私聊暂时不会，见谅啊！
<lemonhall> xiamx: 好，就买这个了。。一年1000左右，这么高的配置，值得试试。。。一个月3T的流量，VPN足够了。。
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 雖然也有辦法破解。但是不想搞了。
<xiamx> 。。。我像是个搞推销的。。 buyvm应该付我钱。。。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 可惜没货。。。
<jyf1987> 妈的 reader时断时续
<xnccm> 我笔记本自带的网卡不能用
<xiamx> lemonhall, 是没货。。我也在等
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 你是說哪個私聊？如果是前面加上名字的話，打前兩個字母按下Tab鍵就好了。
<jyf1987> xiamx: buyvm多少钱
<xiamx> http://buyvm.net/
<lainme> xiamx: 我都想换了。以前看ramhost的便宜评价也高，就是没ipv6
<ofan> gfw就是国外vps的福音...
<xnccm> 我从别的地方弄得无线网卡
<xnccm> hymnusalae, 哦，这样啊！谢谢啊
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 嗯。
<ofan> lainme: 要ipv6做什么？
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 沒事。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 人家想跟上時代嘛
<ofan> hymnusalae: 。。
<xnccm> 还是中文的看着好啊，刚才加一个频道全英文的，看着纠结啊、
<ofan> 难道是用miredo搭teredo服务器？
<lainme> ofan: 学校也能用，教育网代理。不用交网费
<ofan> lainme: 额..
<xnccm> 你们聊着，我得去敲代码……这里真的是头脑风暴的汇聚地啊
<lainme> ofan: 我们一个月10元包6G，超流量要多交的
<xnccm> 嘿嘿
<lemonhall> xiamx: 很好，这个VPS的价格是我能接受的，我就是做一个VPN用，但是偶尔编译些东西，做一些NODE。JS的小实验
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 呃……
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我對鍵盤 6 這個鍵的位置非常的不爽。
<ofan> lainme: 我们也是.. 不过我们10块才给2G....
<ofan> lainme: 所以，现在用宽带了..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 左手右手食指都不好夠，一定要手抬起來一點才可以。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 啥六个间  控制键？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 沒有，數字6.
<ofan> hymnusalae: 哦..  确实
<ofan> 打 ^ &的时候不方便
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 哪个vps?
<ofan> ramhost不错，就是没货
<lemonhall> jyf1987: BuyVM....
<lemonhall> jyf1987: LINODE太贵了。。。
<ofan> 现在只要给我一个静态空间，就满足了
<ray2china> 呃
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 单做一个vpn太浪费
 * lemonhall 大家有推荐的VPN么。。。想了想先买个靠谱的VPN好了，最近上网很郁闷
<xiamx> lemonhall, 我最开始买了 buyvm那15$/year的做vpn
<lemonhall> xiamx: 15/year?不是mouth?
<xiamx> lemonhall, year
<lainme> xiamx: 你用多久了？速度和稳定性如何
<ofan> lemonhall: buyvm的速度怎么样
<xiamx> lainme, uptime 72 days
<chowish> 是美元还是人民币.....
<ofan> ping 400+的一律不考虑..
<xiamx> lainme, wget kernel.org 大概 100Mb/s
<xiamx> lainme, 被限制在100MB了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 多少钱阿 nnd
<ofan> xiamx: 超100mb就nb了...
<lainme> rapidxen.net是不错，就是贵啊，用了一年多了
<jyf1987> 15刀 = 97.5伪币
<ofan> buyvm,$2/m
<lemonhall> xiamx: 唔 。。。。。我发觉我SB了。。。应该先买个几百块钱的做VPN
<ofan> openvz的..
<lainme> xiamx: 我指ping值，连接速度
<jyf1987> ofan: 那刚才那谁说的 15刀的呢
<ofan> 这得超卖多少.....
<jyf1987> 关键是凡是这类便宜的vps 肯定有大量的国人在 搞得慢死
<xiamx> lainme, 那你ping下 mxolution.info
<ofan> jyf1987: 涨价了 http://buyvm.com/ $24/yr
<jyf1987> 就跟burst一样
<ofan> 还是ramhost靠谱
<xiamx> jyf1987, 国人都在上面搞vpn然后bittorrent
<lainme> ofan: ramhost很快就有ipv6了，到时我搬家
<ofan> xiamx: 这种的坚决不能用...
<jyf1987> ofan: 24刀=150伪币 也还行阿
<jyf1987> 我想买一个挂域名用
<jyf1987> 不过ssh速度如何阿 xiamx?
<ofan> lainme: 貌似西海岸的卖的很快，每次去看都是sold out
<chowish> 那就买最贵的 那种贵得离谱 贵得没有国人敢买的 speed应该会很快的。。。。。
<xiamx> jyf1987, 我在国外，不知道你们ssh会是什么速度
<jyf1987> chowish: 没钱买 额
<jyf1987> xiamx: 你在国外买这么便宜的干嘛？？
<jyf1987> xiamx: 要不你去牵头集资买个linode吧 禁止用bt
<xiamx> jyf1987, 做vpn阿，买贵的没用
<jyf1987> xiamx: 可是你在国外 要啥vpn
<ofan> chowish: 贵的不一定就块
<ofan> å¿«
<ofan> jyf1987: linode不也是openvz?
<lemonhall> xiamx: 你在国外？
<chowish> 国外的访问国内 会有||么。。。。。
<xiamx> jyf1987, 我的破大学 封了除80 21 443 IMAP 以外的所有端口。。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 擦。。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你不是早就知道了么。。
<jyf1987> xiamx: 额 什么大学？ 报出来 做过黑名单
<chowish> || == 墙  会不 xiamx  国外的一定不会被qiang么？？？
<lainme> xiamx: 我们还好，封了些irc常用的端口。不过freenode的6667没封
<xiamx> chowish, 没有
<happyaron> xiamx: 那你买了vpn也是问题。
<ofan> xiamx: 真bt,防止你们下BT吧
<ofan> 貌似国外封p2p
<happyaron> xiamx: 你咋连到vps上呢，ssh默认是22端口
<chowish> 对网络和端口很不熟悉 能用自己80端口的访问别人的6667端口么？？？
<ofan> 改到21..
<happyaron> ofan: 迅雷可以80端口P2P
<xiamx> happyaron, 把ssh改到21， openvpn设到443
<happyaron> xiamx: 你咋初始这个设置呢？
<ofan> happyaron: 改到21,然后socket代理就可以了吧
<happyaron> xiamx: 你都没有机会连上ssh
<happyaron> 出去连？
<ofan> happyaron: 可以web管理吧
<xiamx> happyaron, ......我让卖家给我改
<lainme> happyaron: 有些服务商有网页版的console
<ofan> 以前装过webmin
<happyaron> ofan: ssh服务这种东西咋web呢
<xiamx> ofan, 防止我们玩WOW
<ofan> happyaron: 有的，openvz的管理配置里可以console
<happyaron> ofan: 哦。这么强。
<chowish> 可以么？？？ 能用自己80端口的访问别人的6667端口么？？？
<ofan> 也可以安装webmin
<happyaron> xiamx: 卖家似乎不行吧，最多webmin之类的。
<ofan> chowish: 可以，全从一个端口出去
<xiamx> lainme, 我上irc也需要vpn的
<chowish> 那为啥你们还无法bt？？？？
<happyaron> xiamx: webchat.freenode.net
<happyaron> chowish: bt 要点对点的。。。
<lainme> xiamx: 悲剧阿。我至少能上freenode
<xiamx> happyaron, 我除了freenode还要上别的IRC
<ofan> 哎呀.. 表逼我用GAE..
<happyaron> xiamx: 那没着，GAE也可以
<chowish> @xiamx 还有啥好玩的irc？？？
<ofan> GAE就是目标太大了，上面开个会就得停几天
<lainme> ofan: ipv6->gae. 或者通过google.com代理到gae
 * lemonhall 看来还是没谱。。。继续看LINODE吧。。虽然属于高档货
<ofan> lainme: 那倒是可以，但是别人访问不了了， 我想放个网页
<xiamx> chowish,  都是这边朋友开的，没啥名气
<happyaron> lemonhall: 一个流量代理，何必要那么高配置呢。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 又不是要host什么程序
<ofan> 还是用github或heroku放吧...
<happyaron> 呵呵
<happyaron> ofan: 我现在gmail都经常上不去。
<ofan> happyaron: 换用ipv6代理..
<happyaron> ofan: 我现在就这么干的。
<ofan> google的服务基本就没问题了..
<chowish> @happyron why???
 * xiamx 表示用不起linode
<ofan> happyaron: 恩，反正我用了很久，很稳定
<chowish> 我是用一段时间后 google就访问得很慢  但是baidu无压力  这是为啥？？？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 犹豫不决，真是犹豫不决。。。
<chowish> 你们有遇见如此情况么？？？
<xnccm> firefox下面滚动的那个新闻插件知道是那个吗？？看着好不爽，想把它卸掉
<chowish> 开机一段时间后 google就变得很慢。。。。
<xnccm> chowish, 暂时没有
<chowish> oh my god 为啥我的会如此。。。。。。
<xiamx>  lainme happyaron lemonhall ，buyvm的irc 在irc.renmei.deltaanime.net #frantech ，想了解的话就去视察吧。。
<lemonhall> Yes - via LISH (the Linode Shell). Lish provides out of band access to your Linode and is especially helpful if you locked yourself out or botched network settings. We also offer web-based console access from within the Linode Manager.
<xnccm> 你是用虚拟机装的ubantu吗
<chowish> @xnccm 你一般开机使用多久？？？
 * xiamx 闪人
<chowish> 不是  是单系统的arch  和另一只 单系统gentoo。。。
 * lemonhall 意思是，可以用过LISH访问主机，不算流量，更重要的是，万一你自己把自己锁死在外面了，还可以通过LISH进去。。擦。。
<xnccm> 我下课就来实验室
<xnccm> chowish, 然后等晚上走
<lemonhall> xiamx: 88
<xnccm> chowish, 有蛮久吧
<xnccm> 肚子饿了
<chowish> 我有时半天 有时1/4天  就会这样  而且 天天如此 郁闷阿
<xnccm> chowish, 你电脑抗得住不
<chowish> 为啥抗不住？？？
<xnccm> chowish, 我是笔记本我怕他抗不住啊
<jyf1987> 谁有buyvm的账户 开个代理给我试试速度如何
<xnccm> chowish, 热啊！我ubantu里又虚拟了一个xp
<chowish> 是笔记本 sensors高了 就 console 低了 就又startx
<xnccm> 而且我开始装机时不懂没加交互区
<chowish> 我也是vbox 了一个 发现我的nb不支持 vt。。。。。
<xnccm> 现在里面资料多了舍不得分区啊
<xnccm> 额
<chowish> 我从来都是有swap的  但是swap几乎没有用。。。。。
<xnccm> 我用的是virtualbox
<xnccm> 有用
<xnccm> 比如我的笔记本挂起之后就会黑屏
<xnccm> 是唤不醒的
<chowish> 我分了9个区 可是 到底 还留了空间 等以后 有资料 （80g）
<xnccm> 查了一下说是没有swap的原因
<xnccm> 额
<xnccm> 我的500g过几天重装一下系统
<xnccm> 找学长借了一个移动硬盘
<chowish> 或许吧 我从来没有遇见这等情况 不过现在我都不相信其他的内核补丁 只有kernel的家utf8的了
<xnccm> 没研究过 内核
<xnccm> 不敢瞎搞
<chowish> 我的硬盘只有80g  保留30g没有分区等资料或是备份！！！！
<xnccm> 等把c搞得差不多了，论坛逛熟了再搞
<chowish> 我不太喜欢多系统 所以小硬盘都是够用的
<xnccm> 哦
<xnccm> 我主要放视频教程
<xnccm> 学长的更牛‘
<chowish> 这么爽。。。。。
<xnccm> 1t都让他给弄慢了
<chowish> 笔记本看视频很是热阿 会不？？？
<chowish> 你也把他的lt弄慢 :-)
<xnccm> 还好啊
<xnccm> 我的不怎么热
<xnccm> 本来说冬天拿它暖手，结果把我给动的啊
<xnccm> 冻
<chowish> 我有时显卡上了45度（独显） 哇  心理承受不起。。。。。。
<xnccm> 晕
<xnccm> 我更郁闷
<chowish> 我的心理承受能力是很低的。。。。。。
<xnccm> 我的主板温度老是测试59
<xnccm> 我也是啊
<xnccm> 可是那个叫冰凉啊
<xnccm> 所以我就把路大师给卸了
<chowish> 路大师是谁？？？
<xnccm> 论坛说大家的都是这样我们这个型号都是的
<xnccm> 鲁大师
<chowish> 我用的是sensors  虽然这类软件都是不准的
<chowish> 原来是他。。。。。
<xnccm> en
<chowish> 刚才愣是没想到
<xnccm> :-)
<xnccm> 呵呵
<xnccm> 你为啥用ubantu
<xnccm> 啊
<chowish> 我冬天某夜 没开x 居然只有16度 我的那个欢阿 emerge了下 那个就上来了
<chowish> 我没有用ubuntu呀
<xnccm> 哈哈
<xnccm> 你用的是哪个？？
<chowish> 刚才才说的 你真健忘阿。。。。。
<xnccm> red hat
<xnccm> 哦！虚拟机？？
<chowish> 一只arch（破lt） 一只gentoo（虽然还是很破）
<xnccm> 额
<xnccm> 没听说过，求解
<chowish> 这都是linux的发行版  其实都差不多
<chowish> 跟ubuntu 8 9 不离10的
<xnccm> 哦
<xnccm> 我昨天把10.10的usb一个文件弄错误了
<xnccm> 结果开机就提示错误了
<chowish> 啥意思  跟usb有啥关系 没加载usb模块 也没事的吧。。。
<xnccm> 额
<xnccm> 反正屏幕提示usb   error
<chowish> liveusb？？？
<xnccm> 不清楚
<xnccm> 我去吃饭 啦
<xnccm> heh】
<xnccm> 呵呵
<chowish> byebye
<Kandu> p
 * chowish 
<ofan> hymnusalae: http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fwojo/ghc_7_is_released_llvm_code_generator_new_type/
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我早都知道了呀？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 这是最近的文章..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 文章是最近的，可是很早之前 haskell-cafe 就說了 GHC 的 LLVM 的事了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: hiloo
<hymnusalae> cfy, hiloo?
<cfy> hymnusalae: hi hello嘛，生活大爆炸没看过？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 恩 这个是最新版的..
<hymnusalae> cfy, 看過了，Sheldon 每次面對不和他胃口的打招呼不都是再用疑問語氣重復一次嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。。。懂了。。。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我上次知道這個事的時候，GHC-7還沒有發布呢。不過和我沒有太大關系，FreeBSD 的 Ports 還在用 6.10.4，而我也不是太在意這個。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 總之，不關心了，到現在 6.12 都還沒有加入 Ports 的話，加上我也不想折騰，就這樣隨意了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 最近忙些什麽呢？
<jyf1987> buyvm那个怎么买阿
<jyf1987> order now点了以后就去首页了 nnd
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 別成了詐騙網站了……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 這種情況怎麽感覺想是詐騙網站的手法，Order 了之後就出現各種問題什麽。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 额 不会 这个挺出名的
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 哈哈。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 呵呵 刚才那个促销的呢
<jyf1987> 进去的页面里有 300多伪币买一个512m的 跟burst差不多
<chowish> 刚才不是还在说$15/y  怎么 看了下 是$3.5/m。。。。。
<roylez> jyf1987: 什么叫做伪币？冥钞？
<chowish> rmb
<lainme> chowish: 你点错，是第一个，不过sold out了
<roylez> 委员长币？
<chowish> 哦 。。。。  果然点错了。。。。。
<jyf1987> roylez: 对
<chowish> 还是$好 想印就印 想降就降。。。。。
<jyf1987> 你们从那里点都可以买到么？
<jyf1987> 我点了就转到他们总体介绍的页面去了
<lainme> jyf1987: 全都显示out of stock
<jyf1987> lainme: 你在哪里点的？
<lainme> jyf1987: 主页
<jyf1987> lainme: 我一点就导引去别的域名了呢
<jyf1987> 一点就直接去 directspace.net了
<cfy> hymnusalae: 很多事情。等下和你说
<jyf1987> 死骗子阿
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 真是騙子？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那些产品你点一下 都是给你导引到一个域名去 又不是具体的产品页 这不是骗子是什么
<desksong> 鼠标主题，设置，在不同程序居然不一样，怪事情，有无解决办法，即使在同一个程序，比如我目前使用的konversation，移动到上面的title上，就是我安装的鼠标主题，移动到聊天内容那些地方就变成了系统默认的了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 剛才我就說。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 刚才是谁推销来着 ban了他
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你和我說什麽，你和阿龍說去。
<jyf1987> 阿龙在么
<jyf1987> 不在麻 你转告下
<user8888> 在没有光驱的电脑上面安装操作系统
<user8888> 好像看到有个量产什么的比较方便？
<edison0354> user8888: 量产U盘
<user8888> 最近有没有出来更加先进的？
<user8888> 量产神么的，也是刚听说的
<administrator_> 我发现一个安卓源
<administrator_> ubuntu用的
<zxc> . .
<OT_iux> .
 * palomino|working momo OT_iux 
 * OT_iux 蹭蹭騳
 * edison0354 单钓九条
<Yangtse> https://github.com/kangsterizer/kernel-binaries/raw/master/CM7_SGS_2011_03_04/cm7_kernel_kang_20110304_update.zip
<Yangtse> 谁能帮我下载一下
<jyf1987> 有个xen的vps  620一年1Gram的如何？
<Yangtse> 没有人吗？
<administrator_> Ubuntu开发者活动周今日开始，你需要一IRC客户端，链接irc.freenode.net，Ubuntu-classroom频道。
<administrator_> 　　Ubuntu Developer Week ，即“Ubuntu开发者周”，是Ubuntu社区首次举办的旨在吸引用户学习Ubuntu开发的相关知识，成为能为Ubuntu作贡献的进阶用户的活动。
<administrator_> 　　查看活动的议程，请登录http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/ubuntu-developer-week-starts-today-join-in/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu Developer Week starts today – Join in!
<zxc> 我在尝试
<Yangtse> 是不是需要用git啊，我用手机总是下载失败。
 * edison0354 胡三条，五八饼
 * OT_iux 投掷一张九条
<Kandu> Yangtse: 證書的原因
<zxc> wget https://github.com/kangsterizer/kernel-binaries/raw/master/CM7_SGS_2011_03_04/cm7_kernel_kang_20110304_update.zip
<zxc> --2011-03-04 20:52:51--  https://github.com/kangsterizer/kernel-binaries/raw/master/CM7_SGS_2011_03_04/cm7_kernel_kang_20110304_update.zip
<zxc> 正在解析主机 github.com... 207.97.227.239
<zxc> 正在连接 github.com|207.97.227.239|:443... 已连接。
<zxc> 错误: 证书通用名 “*.github.com” 与所要求的主机名 “github.com” 不符。
<zxc> 要以不安全的方式连接至 github.com，使用‘--no-check-certificate’。
<^k^> zxc:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
 * edison0354 打啥摸啥
<administrator_> run格式的显卡驱动怎么下载
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 是xiamx嗎？
<edison0354> administrator_: 右键另存为
<Kandu> Yangtse: http://machinelife.org/osc/cm7_kernel_kang_20110304_update.zip
<Yangtse> 那要怎么才能下载呢？
 * edison0354 话说刚刚自摸了
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: hehe 好像是
<cfy> roylez: 主席。。。我开了个virtualbox跑三国杀。。
<cfy> edison0354: 不用考研么？。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<rothsdad> ee在吗？
<rothsdad> 恩，问大家一个问题，如何实现python抓取类似人人网这样需要权限验证的网站呢？
<zxc> 我这边现在网络资源不好，可以开始下载，但是下载不下来
<Kandu> Yangtse: 下載好了吧?我刪它了.
<roylez> cfy: 说你bt
<administrator_> 哦，知道了，帮我看看这个星号的意思“udo sh *.run
<administrator_> 　　正确的方法是
<administrator_> 　　在终端输入代码 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<administrator_> 　　然后输入 sudo sh *.run
<administrator_> 　　然后就是正常的安装过程，选accept,ok......
<administrator_> 　　装完后用 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start 返回ubuntu登录界面。
<^k^> administrator_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
 * edison0354 胡五八饼
 * edison0354 胡了
<administrator_> 帮我看看上面的星号的意思
<administrator_> 　sudo sh *.run
<hymnusalae> administrator_, * 就是匹配呀，和Windows下使用的那個意思基本一樣呀？
<administrator_> 不懂
<Yangtse> 没有
<edison0354> administrator_: 匹配任意长度的任意字符
<hymnusalae> administrator_, * 表示 任意個任意字符。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, +1
<Yangtse> edge的网络
 * edison0354 胡了
<administrator_> 简单些，是run所放的文件夹么
<cfy> roylez: 然后再装个快播。。。
<Yangtse> Kandu: 我没电脑，没网站，没3g
<Yangtse> 网线
<jyf1987> administrator_: 换个nick  administrotor
<Kandu> Yangtse: 唔,慢慢來吧 :)
<hymnusalae> administrator_, 不是。
<hymnusalae> administrator_, * 不能匹配文件夾。
<hymnusalae> administrator_, 你那個文件總不是就叫.run吧。
<hymnusalae> administrator_, * 可以匹配那個文件的文件名中 .run 前面的部分。
<administrator_> 那是什么意思，我要下显卡驱动
<cfy> hymnusalae: 唉，忙死了。。。
 * edison0354 胡了
<administrator_> 下的时候火狐死了，怎么下啊
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你看看 edison0354 都閑死了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> administrator_, 不行用 wget 下，話說你在用什麽系統？
<hymnusalae> administrator_, 是 Ubuntu 嗎？
<administrator_> 恩，
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...
<administrator_> 就是，开机画面难看死了
<Yangtse> 好了，谢谢了。重启了
<hymnusalae> administrator_, 哦。所以想折騰折騰？
<jyf1987> 听说还有那种完全无客服的vps
<jyf1987> 我想试试
<hymnusalae> administrator_, 用 wget 下也行，在命令行中打 wget http://xxxxx 的
<administrator_> wiget?
 * edison0354 打啥摸啥，好几次了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 本來就是這樣好吧，玩麻將不出這情況只能說明你記性很好，要不然就是在老千。
 * edison0354 自摸！
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 切，怎麽還不輸。
<palomino|working> ....当众自摸
<edison0354> palomino|working: ……
<jyf1987> fuck you all
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 怎麽了？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你在這打 fuck you all 是要把這裏的人都給 fuck 了嗎？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 恩 其实我是在强奸频道而已
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 開兩會的時候怎麽不打你請到黑龍江去……
 * edison0354 单钓八饼
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 为何要去黑龙江
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 因為每次開大會清人口的時候都不是不管哪部車就給你往上塞。
 * edison0354 胡了
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 原来如此
<hymnusalae> Muderskiper, 其實都是老羅語錄的，我是不知道真的假的。
<user8888> dibobo，dibobo
<jyf1987> 算了 还是买个4刀一年的
 * edison0354 这次难胡了……
 * edison0354 胡了
<hymnusalae> Muderskiper, 如果要對我說話的話，打我的名字的前兩個字母按上Tab鍵就行了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<Muderskiper> hymnusalae: 不需要加 /msg ?
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 刚刚单钓，而且桌面上只有那唯一的一张了
<Muderskiper> hymnusalae: 我刚刚学着用这个
<ghosTM55> hi all, repository head 和 repository origin 怎么翻译比较好? 是版本控制里的那个repository
<ghosTM55> 只知道英文，不知道中文怎么讲...
<hymnusalae> Muderskiper, 不用，/msg會單獨在我這開個窗口。
<Muderskiper> hymnusalae: 学到了，呵呵
 * edison0354 胡一四饼
<hymnusalae> Muderskiper, 嗯。一般說話都會這樣。只有私下的事或者主題無關用 /msg。
 * calebot 放枪
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 其实主题无关也是直接说的
<hymnusalae> calebot, 放槍 和 點炮 是一個意思嗎？
<edison0354> calebot: 刚刚打错牌了，要不已经胡了，而且是自摸
<calebot> hymnusalae: 不知
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 是呀，有 calebot 這樣開放的人在這裏勾引話題，只有一個結果。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 打錯了，是你，不是 calebot,
<calebot> 我是说用 ubuntu 放枪好呗
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<calebot> 自动控制
 * edison0354 胡了
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 看了下，人家說的除了倉庫好像也沒有其它翻譯了。
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 或者就源碼庫、代碼庫。
<ghosTM55> hymnusalae: 不是，repository还好翻译，关键是origin怎么翻?
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 先問下，這個 origin 就是 git 裏那個 origin 嗎？
<ghosTM55> hymnusalae: 就是那个概念
<Muderskiper> ghosTM55: 好像“源”的意思吧
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 不如叫庫源吧。
<ghosTM55> Muderskiper: 对，是“源头”的意思，但是和前面的repository结合起来怎么翻?
<ghosTM55> hymnusalae: 库源人家会理解为就是一个repository
<calebot> 裤源
<hymnusalae> calebot, ……
 * edison0354 胡五八万
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 那是源庫吧。
<ghosTM55> hymnusalae: .........
 * calebot 听四九索
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你天天聽那麽快？你怕後半輩子沒有福氣？
 * edison0354 我的胡被抢了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这辈子就这么牛～
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 我看到有說中心庫的。不過按你的意思應該也不合適。
<edison0354> calebot: 好诡异的胡法……
<ghosTM55> hymnusalae: 所以很难翻，我还是自己想吧
<ghosTM55> hymnusalae: 谢了
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 沒事，什麽都沒有幫上。
<calebot> ghosTM55: 始库如何？
<bjcy> hi
<bjcy> 大家好
<pocoyo> bjcy: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<hymnusalae> ghosTM55, 我感覺到像是庫存中心……
<calebot> pocoyo 也是 bot?
<hymnusalae> calebot, 好像是人在就是人，人不在就是 bot ……
<edison0354> calebot: 他蛋疼型……
<bjcy> 没多少人阿
<pocoyo> calebot: 你才是。
<calebot> 你才是 bot, 你全家都是 bot! XD
<hymnusalae> bjcy, 你小心被口水淹死。
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<bjcy> 不能吧
 * edison0354 单钓四条
<bjcy> 现在大旱
 * edison0354 自摸！
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我知道了，你開挂了。
 * edison0354 胡三六条
<leaveboy> 怎么装需要什么东西
<calebot> leaveboy: configure 会告诉你
<cfy> snd_seq是哪个包里的？
<pocoyo> cfy: 内核里的吧？
 * edison0354 自摸！
<cfy> pocoyo: 内核？那我应该重装内核？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不玩了，看IS
<pocoyo> cfy: 你干嘛？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我从自己的内核换回来。然后就声音坏了。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 叫你折腾。
<leaveboy> 哦
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你是用 ALSA 的？前段時間大家瘋狂 OSS4 的時候你沒有換是吧？
<leaveboy> 那推荐一个dm
<cfy> hymnusalae: 早换回来了。不过可能有后遗症没有解决
<leaveboy> calebot: 刚刚吧lfs装好
<calebot> leaveboy: 看 blfs
<calebot> 应该来搞一个 glfs
<calebot> bl 神马的最讨厌了
<palomino|working> .........
<mza_> libqq_pidgin谁在用？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马自卑了
<palomino|working> what?
<palomino|working> 我换oss4了......
<iIlL10oO_> http://www.javaeye.com/news/20239
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 3 版本发布 - 操作系统 - JavaEye新闻
<palomino|working> 然而，它不能让我的无线耳机出声
<roylez> palomino|working: 哦，实验用马。你的耳朵听得出差别来吗
<palomino|working> 没听出来
<roylez> 就知道
<palomino|working> :-/
<calebot> 一般软件用 oss4 / alsa / pulseaudio 都差不多吧
<palomino|working> 我公司这台机子pulseaudio出了点毛病
<palomino|working> 所以换oss4了。。。
<pocoyo> mza_: 刚试了 字体超大 不能用 几乎。
<roylez> palomino|working: 一个比一个废柴。alsa不劳神
<palomino|working> alsa不行。。 , roylez
<palomino|working> 我换pulse是因为它对蓝牙耳机支持的好。。 , roylez
<mza_> pocoyo: 我的没有群，但是看论坛里面说支持群……
<pocoyo> mza_: 我还没注意  貌似没有。
<pocoyo> mza_: 算了 别用了 还是 web吧。
<mza_> pocoyo: 嗯
<calebot> palomino|working: pa 一般也是用 alsa 做 backend 的
<NoIE> 什么是 assertion-check ？
<xnccm> ubantu 下有哪些单片机仿真软件额，
 * pocoyo test
<xnccm> pocoyo, ?????
<netsnail> lp 可以打印，其它的都打印不了，什么原因？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马有钱
<roylez> palomino|working: 蓝牙耳机要驱动吗？
<administrator> 大家好
<pocoyo> administrator: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo> xnccm: 没事。
<Guest29050> 问一下有苹果一样的堆栈下么
<calebot> Guest29050: 那是啥？
<Guest29050> 就是一个文件夹似的东西
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/03/photoshop-guang-ying-mo-shu.html
<zhujj> 大家好
<pocoyo> zhujj: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zhujj> 在终端下聊天很有感觉
<jyf1987> paypal中文的能付美元么
<calebot> jyf1987: 能
<jyf1987> calebot: 那汇率怎么算的？
<calebot> jyf1987: 看银行
<jyf1987> calebot: 可是paypal本身不是相当于支付宝么 我是说在他账户里转来转去
<calebot> jyf1987: 最终还是银行在处理啊
<jyf1987> calebot: 不是 我想开个paypal 然后去拉点国外的活干干 赚点美元来直接买vps这种东西
<jyf1987> calebot: 不经过国内银行
<jyf1987> calebot: 还有 他这个 个人 高级 企业 三种账户你推荐注册哪种？
<calebot> jyf1987: paypal 似乎都要绑银行的
<jyf1987> calebot: 不是吧 那还不如支付宝好
<calebot> jyf1987: 国内银行也可以开美元帐户
<jyf1987> 我知道 但是我不想经过国内银行
<jyf1987> paypal本身不能保留钱款么
<hymnusalae> calebot, 國內銀行開美元帳戶後在境外收錢境內拿錢的時候不用交什麽費呀什麽的嗎？
<calebot> hymnusalae: 俺在墙外…
<calebot> paypal 还是国际第一选择
<calebot> 国内就支付宝吧
<jyf1987> 我不要绑定银行那种
<jyf1987> 我要类似支付宝这样 自己是个单独的系统
<jyf1987> 直接冲钱进去就可以了
<calebot> jyf1987: 说不定国内有类似的服务
<calebot> jyf1987: 支付宝转 paypal 之类的
<calebot> jyf1987: 不过就算有也会被赚好几手啊
<jyf1987> calebot: paypal不绑定银行可以么？
<jyf1987> 关键是如果要绑定银行 还要paypal做啥阿
<calebot> jyf1987: 我很久没检查 paypal 相关事项了, 你可以自己去查一查
 * calebot 用 paypal 十几年了
<wiiw> calebot: 牛的
<jyf1987> calebot: 那你是为何要用paypal呢 既然是绑定银行 你直接用银行的网银不能么？
<calebot> jyf1987: 那年代哪来的网银…
<jyf1987> calebot: 信用卡呢
<calebot> 查了查 wiki, 差不多一有 paypal 俺就用了
<calebot> jyf1987: 在 paypal 前是用信用卡没错
<jyf1987> 额 你为何不用信用卡阿呢
<calebot> jyf1987: 考虑 安全/方便/通用性
<zxc> 求翻译  error: cannot convert ‘const wchar_t*’ to ‘const char*’ in initialization
<calebot> 能用 paypal 的俺都用 paypal
<calebot> jyf1987: 很多钓鱼网站都可以用信用卡的，你想被钓吗？...
<calebot> jyf1987: 一个站一份帐单，多麻烦啊
<jyf1987> 上次登录2006-4-14 14:50
<jyf1987> 这是我的paypal
<jyf1987> calebot: 那用paypal被钓鱼了怎么办
<calebot> paypal 历史记录良好
<calebot> 当然不可能 100% 安全，但比其它的安全
<jyf1987> 总之我感觉像支付宝那样最好 连银行都不绑定 你要消费就往里头冲点
<jyf1987> 在支付宝的体系里流动钱
<calebot> 以前还有买东西要传真来传真去的…
<calebot> 下订单 -> 收传真 -> 签名(信用卡的) -> 传真过去 -> 收货
<jyf1987> calebot: 我刚看了下 他居然可以给付款5k 这个相当于信用卡还是怎么？？
<calebot> jyf1987: 不知
<jyf1987> calebot: 你平时不用的？
 * calebot 觉得还是绑 实体货币/实体银行 的靠谱
<jyf1987> calebot: 付款怎么付的？
<calebot> jyf1987: 俺是 paypal 绑信用卡
<jyf1987> calebot: 那你付款的时候就直接从信用卡扣了?
<calebot> jyf1987: 是啊
<calebot> 话说 paypal 还有个 renew 功能很方便
<jyf1987> renew是什么
<calebot> 可能是第一个实现这功能的
<jyf1987> 我这是以前注册的 中文贝宝 额
<calebot> jyf1987: 到期自动续费
<calebot> jyf1987: 定期帮 domain name 续费之类的
 * edison0354 从前，他的一个同学发明了一套用手指数二进制的方法，大概就是：只有小拇指竖起来就是0001，只有无名指竖起来就是0010，如果小拇指和无名指都竖起来就是0011…本来一切都好，直到有一天他走进饭店，跟服务员要了4个人的座位...
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這笑話比昨天那個 ofan 的笑話冷多了。
<jyf1987> calebot: 哦 这个倒是不担心
<jyf1987> calebot: 我写程序的 对程序的破坏性有很深认识 额
<edison0354> ofan: 哪个？
<calebot> jyf1987: 很多大企业都有忘计续费的
<calebot> s/计/记
<calebot> 最好笑的是 m$ 当年买下 hotmail, 结果忘计续费了，domain 停用
<calebot> s/计/记
<edison0354> calebot: 冷
<jyf1987> calebot: 那是会计的失职 这不是常态 同样不处于常态的黑客入侵 改几个数字 你就郁闷了
<calebot> 有个开源界的牛人发现了，好心帮 m$ 续费
<jyf1987> 说错 cracker
<palomino|working> ..... , calebot
<jyf1987> calebot: 额 还可以帮人续费？
<calebot> jyf1987: 可啊
<edison0354> calebot: 冻死了……
<calebot> edison0354: 真人真事
<calebot> edison0354: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=Microsoft+forget+renew+hotmail
<jyf1987> calebot: 为何那个人不据为己有呢
<calebot> 不只 m$, 很多大公司都干过同样的蠢事
<calebot> 不要以为维持 domain name 很简单啊
<calebot> http://www.cbronline.com/news/microsoft_forget_to_renew_hotmail_domain_again # A similar incident occurred in December 1999, when Microsoft forgot to renew passport.com, the domain used by the Passport authentication service that underlies many Microsoft services, including Hotmail.
<calebot> m$ *多次* 干了同样的蠢事
<calebot> jyf1987: 人家是开源界的牛人，怎会干那种无聊事
<jyf1987> calebot: 哼哼 要是我 就干 我也不停 就是抓在我手里 保持威慑
<jyf1987> 这个paypal我如何改为全球范围阿
<jyf1987> 现在是中文的 郁闷了
<calebot> jyf1987: 网上有不少介绍的，还有介绍 paypal api
<calebot> jyf1987: 俺很久没看鸟
<calebot> jyf1987: 比如你要开网店，可以用 paypal api 写付款介面
 * calebot 印象中 1999 那次是圣诞节前后，开源界把 m$ 耻笑翻了
<calebot> 大家都说是开源社区送给 m$ 的圣诞礼物
<jyf1987> calebot: 但关键是现在我是中文的 只能付人民币 郁闷
<calebot> jyf1987: 可以改的
<jyf1987> calebot: 我没看到菜单 这个界面真是烂
<mofaph> 大家好，请问如何删除 Gmail 里主题有 Re: 字样的邮件？
<pocoyo> mofaph: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍧ 
<hymnusalae> mofaph, Gmail 不是自帶搜索功能嗎？
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 哦，我是说创建一个过滤器来删除所有主题有 Re: 字样的邮件
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 哦，要自動的？
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 对啊，自动的。
<edison0354> mofaph: gmail自带的筛选器不行？
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 在右上角選設置，然後找篩選器，在裏面設置就好了。
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 怎样设置？
<mofaph> edison0354: gmail 自带的什么筛选器？
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 你自己去試試就知道了。
<tenzu> mail settings filters
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 到 gmail.com 上試。
<edison0354> mofaph: 原来是你不知道……
<mofaph> edison0354: 我在创建过滤器的选项中的 hasword 里填入以下的内容：“Re: ” 或者 “^Re: ”，都没有达到我想要的效果。
<edison0354> mofaph: 哦
<mofaph> edison0354: 你说 gmail 自带的过滤器是什么回事呢？
<edison0354> mofaph: 就你那个
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 就是登录 gmail 试吗？
<mofaph> edison0354: gmail 支持正则表达式
<mofaph> edison0354: gmail 支持正则表达式吗？
<edison0354> mofaph: 不知道……
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 嗯，到 gmail.com 上試，要不然你以為在哪試？
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 怎么试呢？我现在就已经登录了 gmail。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 看我上面的話。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 我上面和你說過了。
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 那填入什么内容？ 在 hasword 里填入 "Re: " 还是什么？
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 哥，你再说一遍
<hymnusalae> tenzu, ……你都喊我做哥了，我喊你做什麽？
<calebot> 妹
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 你先試試只打個 Re 吧。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 然後點個測試篩選。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 看看效果如何。
<hymnusalae> /me 中午沒睡，三點崩潰呀……
 * hymnusalae 不好用了？
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 我试过很多次了，要不然我也不会来问人了
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 嗯。
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 你到底试过了么？
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 所以你接著問，把後面的事說出來就知道。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 我就開著 gmail 在。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 我這裏效果很好。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 對了，不是hasword，是subject
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 我才注意到，你那個是英文的……沒有看內容。
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 在 subject 或是在 hasword 里填入 “Re: ” 都会匹配不想删掉的邮件。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 具體說明一下。比如什麽樣的郵件。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 一样喊哥啊
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 我這裏會看到不想刪的，但是那個只是郵件系列的第一封而已。
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 比如，主题为“Hyperthreading problem with IRQ handling and scheduling”也被选中了，而我只想删除“Re:Hyperthreading problem with IRQ handling and scheduling”这样的邮件
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> iGnome: 你上班了
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 那先等一下，你那個應該是開了會話組群了吧。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 這樣，你先點右上角的設置、然後選擇一般設置、在下面找會話組群檢視，把它關了。
<leaveboy> lfs下面宽字都是乱码悲剧
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 我還哥了……你真會惡心我……我又沒有給你在地鐵上讓座位。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席，我很杯具的被一个胖妹盯上了
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 叫她減肥。
<calebot> tenzu: 一个顶两个，好啊
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 地铁上让座位的是红领巾
<leaveboy> tenzu: 让他减肥就和他xx
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 你真土。
<hymnusalae> calebot, +1
 * tenzu 你们就坏吧
<hymnusalae> leaveboy 才是真正的壞，關鍵字“他”
<hymnusalae> leaveboy 真乃哲人也。
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 关了的话，邮件列表不好管理啊
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 刪了再開就是了。
<xnccm> tenzu, haha
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 有多肥？
<xnccm> 唉！字体输入fa
<xnccm> 出问题了
<roylez> tenzu: 恭喜
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 肥胖度是我的2倍
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 那样会把回复到一个主题的邮件都删除了。我只是想把邮件列表里有 “Re: 主题”这样主题的邮件删除
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 你多肥？
<roylez> tenzu: 移民坡国有望了
<calebot> roylez: 坡国是火坑啊
<roylez> calebot: 那天朝就是茅坑
<xnccm> ？？
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 我這裏一切正常，不太明白你的情況。
<xnccm> roylez, ？？？
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 給下具體實例。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 比如列出兩個不涉及你隱私的郵件名稱。列名字的時候為了確保沒有問題，你先點開篩選出來的郵件，按顯示詳細信息來給我。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 再試試看。
<hymnusalae> roylez, 你這說的好呀……
<tenzu> roylez: 胖妹是上海人，要不介绍给你？
<roylez> tenzu: 我最不喜欢上海妞了...
<tenzu> roylez: 我喜欢川妹子
<calebot> s/川/辣/
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 是这样的：比如在 emacs 邮件列表里，刚开始有了发了这样一个主题：“print out all members of a list, v.1.0”，后来又有了新开了一个主题为“Re: print out all members of a list, v.1.0”的会话，我想删除后一个会话。
<roylez> tenzu: 这周就一天有活干，天天刷新闻看，nnnnd，没法过了
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 我明白你的意思。你先把篩選器中無關的條目清除，新建一個篩選器，在上面的Subject一項打入Re:後，按下面三個按鈕中中間的那個測試搜尋。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 檢查一下。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 我這也有郵件列表的內容，問題是沒有出現你這樣的情況。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 主題沒有 Re: 就沒有事。
<tenzu> roylez: 我在搞research的百忙当中还得刷reader，刷论坛，刷irc，刷抠抠
<hymnusalae> 話說我 Gmail 13580 封郵件沒有看？
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 那說明你那就不在搞什麽 research。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 刷 Reader 我信，刷論壇我信，刷 IRC 我也信，刷 QQ？
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 我新建了一个筛选器，然后在 subject 里填入 “Re:”，test search 的第一封邮件的主题是：“download manager”，我之前建了很多个筛选器，全部清除不可能。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 呃，這什麽情況……
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 我知道全部清除不可能，我的意思是說不要把其它之前測試 Re: 的篩選器保留著了。
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 抠抠群里很多信息，虽然我不说话
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 不過 Download manager 居然在裏面……你的會話群組關了嗎？
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 我没有保留之前的测试筛选器。会话群组如果关的话，会匹配到回复到这个主题的邮件。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 就是要關掉刪，然後再打開用就成了。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 就是這樣。
<hymnusalae> 我的瑪莉……
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 比如，在一个邮件列表里，有两个主题：“help” 和 “Re: help”，我只是想删除 “Re: help”。然后就是关掉会话，删掉后，再打开会话就可以了吗？
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 我這裏試驗是這樣的。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, （以上回答不承擔責任）
<mofaph> hymnusalae: 好的，我试试
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 我建議你先移動試試。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 先不要刪。
<hymnusalae> mofaph, 比如移動到垃圾郵件組或者新件一個組什麽的。
<BigOne> 各位好
<MaskRay> mofaph: 建了个邮件列表？用的啥系统？
<pocoyo> BigOne: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<BigOne> 为什么我这边是乱码 pocoyo
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 有說建郵件列表嗎？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦，那個是會話群組……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 会话群组是什么？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Gmail 會把標題相同的郵件并在一個組裏面。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 就是那個東西。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 看上去好像很方便，我就是觉得订邮件列表会弄得很乱所以没订。这个看上去不错
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 怎么使用会话群组功能
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 在 Gmail 裏面設置，不過那個是網頁版 Gmail 自己的功能。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Gmail 設置 -> 一般設置 -> 會話組群檢視
<kkyeer> 大家好 试试
<pocoyo> kkyeer: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<tenzu> 牛哥是semi-bot
<tenzu> 好
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 看到了，Conversation View 已经是 on 了
<hymnusalae> 那你應該有那個功能了呀。
<kkyeer> 说啥呢
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你現在應該相關的郵件都已經顯示為1個條目，然後點開了才展開了吧。
<kkyeer> 有没有人解释下偏色怎么办
<wiiw> kkyeer: 换显示器
<kkyeer> 晕 9.10的时候好好的
<wiiw> kkyeer: 那就换驱动
<kkyeer> 2分钟之前刚换的
<kkyeer> 最新的
<leaveboy> 显卡出问题了吧
<kkyeer> 我觉得应该是设置什么的问题
<leaveboy> 我这笔记本上次完了一个linux游戏，直接显卡就挂了
<kkyeer> 难道是NV显卡兼容？
<kkyeer> 顺路鄙视下linuxQQ
<leaveboy> 那东西问题太多来
<kkyeer> 直接没法用
<Router2> kkyeer: 我鄙视之后的决定就是不用QQ了
<leaveboy> lfs搞完了没什么好搞得了
<kkyeer> 毫不做作的卸载了
<kkyeer> 用手机登
<leaveboy> 。。。
<calebot> leaveboy: 搞完 lfs 只是学习的开始啊
<calebot> lfs 太简单鸟，差不多就是 copy -> paste -> enter
<cwllhx> ?
<mza_> calebot: 主要是思想吧
<calebot> mza_: 会说「没什么好搞得」显然就是没学到思想啊
<jyf1987> calebot: 但是在copy中学到了不少东西阿
<jyf1987> 所以山寨不丢人阿
<if_else> 各位兄台，可否有打印显示 Xdefaults 定义的color 定义的数值和颜色的脚本？谢谢了
<RavenChan> back
<drovencrazy> 只求偏色
<drovencrazy> 偏色咋办 疯了
<roylez> if_else: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xresources   好几个配色方案
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 原来已经这样设置了
<drovencrazy> 你们的chrome是什么颜色 我的是白色 深蓝 钱蓝
<leaveboy> calebot: next是啥
<drovencrazy>  电影？
<roylez> tenzu: 好困...
<roylez> tenzu: 晚上三国杀不
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 求cflags
<drovencrazy>  三国杀加我一个
<MaskRay> RavenChan: -O2 -pipe -march=core2 -msahf -fgcse-sm -fgcse-las -fgcse-after-reload -mcx16 -ftracer -floop-interchange -floop-strip-mine -floop-block -flto
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 有些重复的。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 额，好多重复的。。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你帮我去掉些吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, -O2已经包括了很多了
<if_else> roylez: 兄台，我不是要配色方案，俺要显示配色的脚本？ASCII码-->颜色-->数字？谢谢
<roylez> if_else: o...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你自己看看gcc -Q -O2 --help=optimize
<leaveboy> 是不是‘[332\3223’
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 就知道O2有什么了
<leaveboy> 这个类是的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 没有吧，都是 Not enabled at any optimization level 的
<leaveboy> if_else:  [\033[32mPASSED\033[0m]这种？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你的配置的主要问题是-flto
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 好吧...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 求 cflags
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我很随便的= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, -march=core2 -mtune=core2 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -pipe -ffast-math -freorder-blocks -freorder-blocks-and-partition
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 目前用-flto的话有好多东西是过不去的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 另外用lto的话可以加上-fuse-linker-plugin
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 全局 O3
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 看来我要把 cflags 分级了，高级的通不过就降级
<calebot> 其实关键 lib 优化就够了
<calebot> 比如 libjpeg
<calebot> 其它的优化没啥意义
 * calebot 稳定中求高速
<hymnusalae> 我當初是腦子哪根筋壞了要用 Konqueror 的……
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 你把脑袋割下来快递到我这， 我给你检查检查
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 脑子不允许快递
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 谁说的
<OT_iux> 下线888~
<OT_iux> 你自己去看，人体器官啥的不能快递
<jyf1987> 猪头都可以快递 算食品 人头为何不行
<wxm> .....
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你才豬頭呢……
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: hehe  我的头和猪头的构成没啥不一样的
<dororo> 其他版本的新立德是不是没有快速搜索框的？例如debian
 * Oicebot 对dororo说：不对。
<dororo> Oicebot: pclinuxos是不是没有新立德的
 * Oicebot 对dororo说：没错。
<dororo> Oicebot: 但它事实上有
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 加这么多优化编译速度会慢多少？
<leaveboy> cmd
<leaveboy> 下班来
<leaveboy> 走来
<leaveboy> 拜拜
<leaveboy> exit
<lemonhall1> 做完了负载均衡，非常轻松愉快。。。。
<happyaron> dororo: 装apt-xapian-index的才有快速搜索
<Tyndz> 有会mysql的吗
<Tyndz> 想建一个用户从远程连接
<Tyndz> 只读
<Tyndz> 不知道怎么看数据库的权限；
<xnccm> 这里有讲座？？？
<happyaron> xnccm: 曾经
<Kandu> xnccm: 有啊，昨天 happyaron 就给我单独做了个讲座
<chowish> 讲啥的？？？
<Kandu> ppa 打包
<xnccm> 啊
<xnccm> Kandu, 这么好
<xnccm> happyaron, 真的吗
<xnccm> 很好
<lemonhall> 晚上有活动没有？
<happyaron> 今天咋没人说话了呢。
<pocoyo> 人都死了
<lainme> 活着
<pocoyo> lainme: 复活了/？
<lainme> pocoyo: 假死而已
 * pocoyo 想 lainme 了
<caleb-> 欲仙欲死
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我在想要不要把debian 换成 testing还是 sid 还是stable.
<caleb-> pocoyo: 现在用的啥？
<pocoyo> lainme: 又死了？
<caleb-> pocoyo: 难道是 oldstable?
<pocoyo> caleb-: stable.
<happyaron> pocoyo: stable/sid
<roylez_> pocoyo: testing
<lainme> pocoyo: 还没...
<caleb-> pocoyo: 反正可以降级 (最好有点 dpkg 基础)
<pocoyo> 好久没来了。我想死你们了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 拜见主席。
<ofan> 有没有支持证书导入的pdf察看器？
<happyaron> ofan: adobe reader
<ofan> happyaron: linux上有？
 * Yuking 今天才发现原来支付宝已经支持Linux了
<happyaron> ofan: 当然
<ofan> happyaron: 恩 我试试..
<roylez_> Yuking: 一直用招商银行的手机银行，firefox+wmlbrowser
<Yuking> roylez_: 我的手机不够先进，不好用
<roylez_> Yuking: 我手机也就300元的货色，收到链接直接在浏览器开就好
<Yuking> roylez_: 哦，这样啊，好倒是可以考虑把工行的手机银行开通，反正也是免费的
<pocoyo> roylez_: 啥手机？
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我还是 squeeze吧。
<lainme> pocoyo: 我记得你前几天来过
<roylez_> Yuking: 工行的不清楚了...
<caleb-> pocoyo: 服务器？
<roylez_> pocoyo: philip的，待机半个月
<caleb-> pocoyo: 桌面用 squeeze 很快就生不如死鸟…
<Yuking> roylez_: 不过昨晚我在网上预订了个新手机，华为U8800,，应该可以做这些事吧
<pocoyo> caleb-: 为啥？
<roylez_> Yuking: 应该可以，不过要看工商银行那边的手机银行支持度如何，可以网上查下他们的界面什么的
<Yuking> roylez_: 嗯，干脆明天就去开通，不好用不用它就行了
<roylez_> Yuking: 对，反正不花钱...
<Yuking> roylez_: 现在的U盾用着还是不错，只是不支持LINUX
<roylez_> Yuking: 最恨什么这盾那盾的了...
<Muderskiper> 呵呵
<Yuking> roylez_: ？
<roylez_> Yuking: 对了，工行的网上支付系统，就我们的二线经理带人开发的，现在他自己都说“比较喜欢用招商银行”...
<Muderskiper> 安全总是件麻烦的事
<roylez_> Yuking: 那些usb的n什么盾，就没看见支持linux的
<Yuking> roylez_: 二线经理是啥意思？
<roylez_> Yuking: 就是我们老大的老大
<Yuking> roylez_: 哦，我还是以为是“二线品牌”的二线呢
<Yuking> roylez_: 还在想你们公司N啊，工行的系统只用二线经理就搞定了
<hymnusalae> 二線經理……有這說法嗎……
<roylez_> Yuking: 我觉得工行当年是所托非人吧...
<pocoyo> 这网速。
<iGnome> 谁有邓丽君的ape
<NoIE> 生活大爆炸17集又有明星客串。
<pocoyo> iGnome: 我有蔡琴的。
<iGnome> pocoyo: 你哪里下的啊
<pocoyo> iGnome: verycd.
<iGnome> pocoyo: 哦。这vc死掉了吧
<pocoyo> iGnome: 以前下的。 过年的时候还没有死啊 可以下啊。
<iGnome> 不知道isohunter有这么没
<happyaron> 不是有simplecd么
<happyaron> simplecd.org
<iGnome> 啥
<happyaron> iGnome: ^
<happyaron> 简版vc
<iGnome> 邓丽君 -《襟听》紫色如意结钮扣限量版金碟[APE] only One happyaron
<happyaron> iGnome: 自己搜索呗
<happyaron> iGnome: 我基本不用ed2k的
<iGnome> 咋没magnet的哦。
<happyaron> ed2k的magnet用bt也下载不了
<happyaron> 没意义
<iGnome> 不想开驴子
<happyaron> iGnome: 开迅雷
<iGnome> 那死去算了
<Kandu> iGnome: 開騾子唄
<iGnome> 平时不挂的。一个2个，开啥驴子哦
<happyaron> 找服务器开呗
<iGnome> 死母蜂，把115搞完蛋了
<hymnusalae> iGnome, 母蜂是什麽東西？
<iGnome> 下次贿赂月月，让他偷偷搞fd服务器开http
<happyaron> xdD
<iGnome> hymnusalae: ylmf
<zhujj> wget 感觉够了
<vissible> 请教下，puppy下的.sfs文件在ubuntu下有什么工具打开吗？
<chowish> wget useless that emule in china
<caleb-> vissible: 应该只是 iso 之类的，mount 就好了
<caleb-> vissible: 只是 squashfs image
<vissible> caleb-, 果然是，多谢
<zhujj> chowish agree
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/03/04/copy_2_china.html
<NoIE> 注意六楼。
<soiamso> NoIE: 六楼？
<NoIE> soiamso: 六楼。
<ofan> NoIE: 广告..
<iGnome> empathy 真废
<happyaron> iGnome: pidgin吧
<iGnome> 新机器没安装这。继续bitlbee+linphone
<tusooa> ls
<iGnome> happyaron: 你打包的那openfetion也废。旧配置必须删除，才可用新的
<lainme> iGnome: bitlbee现在可以用libpurple，openfetion也能用了
<happyaron> iGnome: 没遇到过这种情况，说明是你rp不好
<iGnome> lainme: 这和fetion没关吧。
<happyaron> iGnome: fetion有libpurple插件
<iGnome> happyaron: 明显狡辩。打倒不开源的
<happyaron> iGnome: 可以在皮筋上用
<lainme> iGnome: 顺便提下
<happyaron> iGnome: openfetion是开源的
<iGnome> lainme: 你给一个bitlbee使用fetion的说明？
<iGnome> happyaron: 那就是作者写得懒散。
<happyaron> iGnome: libfetion是不开源的，libofetion是开源的。
<iGnome> 你去说说。 happyaron
<happyaron> iGnome: 我用着挺好，你去说吧。
<iGnome> 不固定情况的。懒得说。估计是版本间的兼容不处理
<pocoyo> 这里的夜晚静悄悄。
<caleb-> 床上的声音闹哄哄。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 你咋這惡心呢。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 一定要說床上的事嗎？
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 能幫忙不說我這邊的情況嗎？
<caleb-> 床上怎么了？床头音响大声啊
<happyaron> roylez_: msmtp不支持ipv6？
<roylez_> happyaron: 不知道了
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 谁叫你墙壁那么薄…
<hymnusalae> caleb-, ……這你都聽到了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 支持。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 我发布出去邮件
<caleb-> happyaron: debian 不少软件还是没有 100% utf8 / ipv6 兼容
<happyaron> 发不出去
<happyaron> caleb-: msmtp 也不是debian specific的啊。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 那我就不知道了，官網首頁是這麽說的。
<happyaron> o
<caleb-> happyaron: 某个版本的 debian 把 ipv6 兼容列为 release goal 的
<happyaron> caleb-: 至今也没实现吧。。。
<tusooa> ls
<caleb-> ls: cannot access: No such file or directory
<pocoyo> roylez: 刚才居然没有征兆 死机。。。 我决定升级。
<caleb-> pocoyo: 能进 console 不？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 什么版本？
<logan-tay> 兄弟们，我想搞一个u盘版本的linux系统，有方法么？
<caleb-> logan-tay: 都几百种了…google 去吧
<zhujj> cut cut cut ....
<zhangjiyang> 能帮下忙么?geany的gdb插件怎么用阿?
<logan-tay> caleb-: 阿。。。。谢谢
<zhangjiyang> 为什么总是提示我"warning: GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: Operation not permitted"
<dddddfgfd> d
<dddddfgfd> gff
<pocoyo> roylez_: squeeze.
<pocoyo> caleb-: 不能。进啊。。 突然像黑屏似的。
<zhujj> controlling terminal, a terminal for control, may be you forget open it
<dddddfgfd> o
<kenifanying> 问个弱智问题，家里的XP计算机，开了telnet服务后，知道ip，就可以直接从学校或者别处直接登录了吗？我怎么用telnet一直都是链接失败呀
 * Oicebot 对kenifanying说：啊？这不知道。
<hymnusalae> 是不是呀？
 * Oicebot 对hymnusalae说：千真万确。
<happyaron> kenifanying: 防火墙？
<hymnusalae> 打錯了。
<dddddfgfd> o
<roylez_> pocoyo: 如果你是用gnome或者是kde死机的，那就没什么好意外的
<zhangjiyang> 没人用geany么?兄弟们帮帮忙呗.
<kenifanying> happyaron，用的win自带的防火墙
<zhujj> zhangjiyang controlling terminal, a terminal for control, may be you forget open it
<caleb-> pocoyo: 如果你是用kde死机的，那就没什么好意外的
<caleb-> win自带防火墙唯一功用 <- win不会再烦你说没开防火墙
<zhangjiyang> zhujj, 哦..我再试试
<kenifanying> 另外，设置成允许远程登录到此计算机，用rdesktop也是一直都链接超时……要不然就是找不到主机，郁闷……
<happyaron> kenifanying: 关了试试
<zhujj> kenifanying you didn't have the public ip address
<caleb-> kenifanying: 有分享器没？
<caleb-> kenifanying: 话说 telnet 服务一般建议是 120% 不要使用
<kenifanying> 不知道什么分享器，但是家里是直接用猫上网的，没有用路由
<kenifanying> 没有ssh呀XP
<caleb-> kenifanying: 尤其用 win, 更不要开 telnet
<caleb-> kenifanying: 用猫一般 ip 会变动吧
<kenifanying> caleb-，蒽，知道，就是想学远程登录计算机，家人不会弄，要是弄得乱七八糟，就想登录去维护，用Q聊教他们很麻烦……
<kenifanying> 我叫他们告诉ip的呀
<caleb-> 那还是 rdesktop 吧
<caleb-> telnet 表用
<kenifanying> Administrator帐号设置密码，普通账户没设置，用的Administrator帐户登的
<kenifanying> 普通帐号要设置密码？
<zhujj> ping , then nmap check if the port open?
<kenifanying> zhujj,what is the nmap?
<zhujj> kenifanying Some king net scanner
<myke2> MaskRay: Special Judge怎么debug
<zhujj> kenifanying Some kind net scanner
<kenifanying> thanks, i will try it later.
<pocoyo> kenifanying: 学校的 内网问题吧。 不能穿透吧。
<kenifanying> pocoyo,telnet bbs.newsmth.net这类没问题。
<pocoyo> kenifanying: 那是公网ip 地址。 你家里的应该是局域网吧。？
<pocoyo> roylez_: gnome.
<roylez_> pocoyo:
<kenifanying> 现在自己也不知道了，就是用的ADSL拨号，联通的宽带……不是192.168那种的ip
<zhujj> public ip addr, but changed every time shutdown
<zhujj> under ADSL
<pocoyo> kenifanying: 那也不行。
<kenifanying> pocoyo,有没办法?能直接入侵自己的计算机也行，自己还可以创造条件……
<myke2> MaskRay: http://poj.org/problem?id=2125
<zhujj> I hate ACM
<pocoyo> kenifanying: vpn 可能行 我没试过。
<zhujj> \wc
<kenifanying> pocoyo,thanks！
<redlhl> 我的mplayer提示电脑太慢....
<MaskRay> myke2: 最小权定点覆盖？
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩，他是Special Judge, 我不知道怎么调试
<MaskRay> myke2: 这类题 wa 了我也没办法
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是最小割吧?
<myke2> MaskRay: 你看下样例
<MaskRay> myke2: 最小割
<myke2> MaskRay: 5\n3\n1 +\n3 +\n3 -似乎也对?
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道，也许 discuss 里有
<finsky> grub2 可以用来引导XP 的ISO来安装系统吗？
 * Oicebot 对finsky说：可能是。
<myke2> MaskRay: Discuss里面是一大堆抱怨数据的
<myke2> finsky: 应该不能吧
<myke2> finsky: 他允许加载的iso比较特殊
<imganquan> 遇到一个武汉IP在#debian里面装逼说自己在学中文。操
<caleb-> imganquan: 在中国工作不行么？
<finsky> 引导ubuntu没问题,就不知道XP的会怎么样..不敢下手
<kenifanying> 问下，在跟人聊天的时候怎么判断他的ip?
<myke2> finsky: 不能引导ubuntu的吧?
<imganquan> 好吧。。。caleb，你觉得一个正常人会去#debian里面说它是在学中文吗
<kenifanying> 典型的如QQ 聊天……XP 下
<finsky> 可以,我就是这么装的..引导ubuntu的ISO装的系统
<myke2> finsky: 应该是用grub引导了ubuntu的iso中拷贝出来的内核启动的
<myke2> MaskRay: 这题你应该做过：
<myke2> MaskRay: 我忘了怎么做比较快
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是说n双筷子, 然后定义d(i, j) = (len[i] - len[j])^2
<myke2> MaskRay: 要在怎样的约束条件下求d的最值, 具体我记不清楚
<finsky> 不清楚啥情况,,只知道可以直接用ISO安装ubuntu..不知道对XP是否适用
<myke2> finsky: 用iso不代表是用grub引导ub的iso
<myke2> finsky: 我见到的方法都是要用linux内核的
<desksong> conky 和截图软件 比如 scrot /import 有冲突，具体表现是，conky在运行的时候，运行scrot -s /import xxx.png 显示不了那个选择的一个框线
<desksong> 杀掉conky，就正常了
<finsky> 是不是相当于一个虚拟光驱呀.
 * Oicebot 对finsky说：可能是。
<finsky> OICEBOT是机器人吗?
<myke2> finsky: 不是, linux内核可以以iso为根分区
 * desksong conky 和截图软件 比如 scrot /import 有冲突，具体表现是，conky在运行的时候，运行scrot -s /import xxx.png 显示不了那个选择的一个框线
<tusooa> desksong: 应该不会的。
<finsky> GRUB2启用了linux内核了吗.我把ubuntu.ISO拷到U盘,然后通过U盘引导安装UBUNTU
<MaskRay> myke2: 哪里的题，我没做过
<desksong> tusooa: 绝对会
<desksong> tusooa: 我现在就是这样的情况，蛋疼的很
<myke2> MaskRay: 我回忆起来的，忘了，很久了，可能是noip级别的
<myke2> MaskRay: dp的, 当时听说"也可以用最小费用流做"
<Kandu> finsky: xp 應該不行的
<finsky> Kandu grub4dos可以吗
 * Oicebot 对finsky说：当然是啊。
<Kandu> finsky: win32 應該沒這個功能
<MaskRay> myke2: 我应该没做过吧
<myke2> Kandu: 额，Ubuntu也是用linux的内核才能引导吧? 用那个mount什么的不行似乎
<hzhou18> 问一下wubi安装的ubuntu还能调整分区吗/
<myke2> MaskRay: 改天问问别人，具体题目拿到手
<finsky> Kandu http://my.chinaunix.net/space.php?uid=12798245&do=blog&id=115015 他说grub4dos可以.我没试验过
<^k^> ⇪ title: GRUB2 启动 winxp.iso - 日志 - fuleru - ChinaUnix博客 - IT人与你分享快乐生活
<tusooa> desksong: 测试了，不会的。
<Kandu> finsky: 哦，那是當然了
<desksong> tusooa: 要不你看一下我的conkyrc文件？
<Kandu> finsky: grub 能引導 iso 文件的原理是它在加載加載 iso 引導區前修改了 int 13H, 15H 來 hook 磁碟操作調用。所以剛開始， winxp 的安裝程式只是用 bios 調用的時候是可以執行
<tusooa> desksong: 什么wm
<Baili> 去找个能算微积分的计算器去。。。。。。。。。。
<tusooa> ...
<desksong> tusooa: http://code.bulix.org/a5yvzi-79496
<Kandu> finsky: 但後來，還是得 mount 一個記憶體的內核才能繼續安裝
<Kandu> finsky: 我還沒聽說過 win32 的安裝程式有這個功能
<MaskRay> myke2: 问到了也告诉我吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 我言下之意就是此，哈哈
<hymnusalae> Baili, 你說的是 Mathematica 嗎？
<desksong> tusooa: 帮我看一下我那个配置是不是有啥子问题，所以和截图软件冲突了？
<finsky> Kandu 这么说我可以把XP.iso拷贝到U盘里,然后安装咯?
 * Oicebot 对desksong说：千真万确。
<myke2> Kandu: 发现那个人在乱弄
<Baili> 不，纯粹为了写数学作业而已。。。。。。
<myke2> Kandu: 竟然写
<Kandu> finsky: 還是得有 mount 記憶體功能的內核才能
<Baili> 用mathematica就蛋疼了
<desksong> Oicebot: ？什么千真万确？
 * Oicebot 指派Baili去孵蛋。
<Kandu> finsky: 不知道
<myke2> Kandu: linux16 /.iso
<myke2> finsky: Kandu: 还initrd, 真无语
<wm-fz> 如何做系统的备份
<finsky> myke2 明天试试那办法,真行不通就装个GHOST系统
<Kandu> myke2: 呃，看不懂 grub2 的。我試過 grub1 用 memdisk 做內核，用 initrd=a.img 引導 dos 軟碟映像然後裝 xp
<tusooa> desksong: 吾对conky没什么研究，只是基本都是cp别人的。对TEXT上面的不懂。
<Kandu> myke2: 若是 memdisk 能支持可引導 iso ，他也確實該嘗試一下 :)
 * desksong 还有个更神奇的事情是，使用import截图，会出现把非激活窗口的内容覆盖到我想截图的内容的前面，比如这个图，我截的是浏览器里面的内容，irc是非激活，也就是说，我看见的只是浏览器，但是，irc的内容也抛出来了，http://i.imgur.com/v94uK.png
<desksong> tusooa: 哦，3q
<finsky> grub2刚开始也挺不习惯的,配置文件还一大堆
<myke2> finsky: 没吧
<myke2> finsky: 就一个grub.cfg
<myke2> Kandu: 他上面看上去是首先mount然后直接chainloader过去
<finsky> myke2 恩,用到的就他一个,不过目录里好多东西.也不知道干嘛的,很抵触grub2
<myke2> Kandu: 链式引导，不过我记得mount条件很特殊，不是随便什么iso都能
<myke2> finsky: grub2不错, 里面其他的都是驱动模块
<basncy> 请问谁能指点一下，在emacs上配置svn客户端(用在与google code同步),谢谢了。
<myke2> finsky: 这样保证了可扩展性，比如有支持ntfs压缩的模块，我想grub1好像不直接支持吧?
<finsky> myke2 修复,安装方法也变了,用到的时候就去找下用法,现在又忘记了- -!! 一直用grub1,习惯了.
<happyaron> ntldr都不支持ntfs压缩。
<myke2> finsky: 恩，最重要的是习惯
<Kandu> myke2: 光碟格式，我還沒學呢
<hzhou18> 那个/usr要满了，怎么给它扩展一下空间？
<myke2> finsky: grub1操作的非常熟练了就不愿意换了, 就像一个语言掌握好了不愿意换
<caleb-> grub1 / grub2 操作基本一样啊
<finsky> myke2 grub1操作起来简单点,安装,修复,几个命令就完成了.启动比g2也快,g2启动的时候有2-3秒的黑屏时间
<myke2> finsky: 你的grub.cfg写的不太好吧
<Kandu> caleb-: calebot 和你啥關係
<myke2> caleb-: C/C++也基本一样……
<caleb-> myke2: 只有 ^C 一样好呗，基本是不同语言…
<chattan> 终于进来了
<chattan> 好久没有来过了
<finsky> 3个多月没碰linux,好多东西又开始忘了..每次回linux都得折腾下电脑..
<myke2> caleb-: 那你为什么说grub1/grub2基本一样?
<desksong> tusooa: 你可以贴一下你的conkyrc配置么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 你看下poj2152难度
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
 * desksong 有无用import截图的？
<myke2> RavenChan: 在?
 * desksong import截图会出现非激活窗口的内容跑到激活窗口上，比如这个，我本意是截浏览器里面的内容，结果irc的跑出来了 http://i.imgur.com/v94uK.png
<myke2> 为何不能用scrot截图
<RavenChan> myke2, = =?
<myke2> RavenChan: 我觉得最小割很难
<desksong> scrot 无法加入键盘快捷键，会滑精
<RavenChan> myke2, 没人说他容易= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 相比最大流
<RavenChan> myke2, 哪？
<myke2> RavenChan: 最大流很大程度上是一个连续的问题，对象是正实数和约束
<MaskRay> 似乎要分治后最小费用流
<NoIE> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-209622-1.html
<NoIE> 　2月24日晚上22点，雨林木风董事长兼CEO在自己微博上发布了雨林木风的自主研发的平板电脑“YlmfPad”最新动态
<myke2> RavenChan: 而最小割更体现出离散性，比如连通
<myke2> MaskRay: 那不是最大流的题，树型dp
<MaskRay> myke2: 我知道是树形 dp，只是你说到网络流了我就胡思乱想了
<RavenChan> myke2, =_,
<RavenChan> myke2, 2152?树型DP?how??
<myke2> RavenChan: 当然，也，可以说是拓扑性质，这个我不懂。
<MaskRay> desksong: 我用 import 截 conky 也是 conky 部分全黑
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我怎么就没问题= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 看那个最小割的线性规划方程，觉得不是特别清晰，因为需要最小割的离散性才能说明这个方程和最小割完全等价，而不像最大流的方程几乎是显然
<RavenChan> myke2, =_,
 * microcai 我靠 ， 2.6.38-rc7 有一个重量级的特性！！ TMD 比那个鸡血补丁还重量级的！
<hymnusalae> microcai, 什麽特性？
 * microcai 我靠 ， 2.6.38-rc7 有一个重量级的特性！！ TMD 比那个鸡血补丁还重量级的！ Auto HugeTLB 
 * microcai 自动为大内存程序启用大页面
<myke2> RavenChan: 我遇到的题目，直接的最大流，但是不能很好的用线性规划推导的题目有
<myke2> RavenChan: 因为需要用到一些非连续的性质和连续性质的等价性
<RavenChan> myke2, 听不懂你在说什么...
 * MaskRay 同听不懂
<myke2> RavenChan: 比如
<microcai> hymnusalae:  回  Linux 吧， BSD 还不是 gnome ?
<quanru> Longene有人用过吗
<hymnusalae> microcai, 無視。不想換了。
<myke2> RavenChan: poj 3281
 * microcai 编译内核ing 
 * microcai 大家看现在的时间，看我多久编译好内核
<myke2> microcai: 你为什么不能time make
<hymnusalae> microcai, 死機死機死機死機。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 崩潰崩潰崩潰崩潰。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 别那么恶毒
<MaskRay> 我错了
<hymnusalae> microcai, lol
<microcai> hymnusalae:  BSD 内核我还不会编译呢
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哈？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 安装 Mac 彻底失败
<microcai> hymnusalae: 教我安装 BSD 好了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你一個搞Gentoo的居然要人教BSD……
<lemonhall> microcai: EEEPC下装黑苹果失败了？
<microcai> lemonhall: 恩
<MaskRay> myke2: 我听懂了，你是说网络流是整数的，线性规划是连续的
<MaskRay> 我错了，是这道题是离散的
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是
<myke2> MaskRay: 容量是整数的流都是整数
<myke2> MaskRay: 你如果纯粹用方程和不等式的话
<myke2> MaskRay: 发现有个条件很难线性方法写出来
<Kandu> microcai: 這個特性只有在 pae 內核和 x64 內核上才能用吧？、
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是：一头牛要喝一个饮料，吃一个食物，则+1。
 * microcai 编译完成
<lemonhall> Kandu: 什么特性？
 * microcai 编译内核不到5分钟
<Kandu> lemonhall: HugeTLB
<lemonhall> microcai: 你去死吧。。。。
<microcai> Kandu: ?
<microcai> lemonhall: 干嘛？ 我电脑快，我也没办法
<microcai> lemonhall:  Linus 的电脑编译内核只需要 10s
<microcai> lemonhall:  64 core 的那种  make -j64
<Kandu> microcai: 2M 頁需要 pae 支持，不支持 pae 的內核不能 2M 頁。x64 的前提是 pae，所以肯定可以支持
<lemonhall> microcai: 我操。。求Linus到电脑配置。。。
<microcai> Kandu:  ... ...
<myke2> microcai: 原题的做法基于一个性质
<Kandu> microcai: 所以沒 pae 支持的內核，開不了 HugeTLB 吧
<myke2> microcai: 抱歉，又发错了
<microcai> Kandu:  现在还有哪个  cpu 没 pae 的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 原题的做法成立是因为有如下性质：
<lemonhall> Kandu: 恩，我的内核默认就是PAE+SMP的。。。
<Kandu> microcai: cpu 是基本都好了。
 * microcai 重启使用 新内核ing 
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果一头牛吃了1个食物并且喝了0个饮料，则可以改进成吃0个食物喝了0个饮料，事实比较明显，但这在代数上似乎不明显
<Kandu> microcai: 不過要這個得開 pae，稍有性能下降
 * lemonhall 求微菜的电脑配置
<MaskRay> myke2: 有流量平衡条件
<myke2> MaskRay: 你尝试下，用u[i, x]表示第i个牛是否吃x食物，=0表示不吃，=1表示吃，v[i, x]表示第i个牛是否吃x饮料，=0,1同上表示。如果不用 吃的食物 = 饮料数目，感觉没法写条件。
 * microcai back
<microcai> lemonhall: 回来啦
 * Oicebot 跟 microcai 握手:“呀，胡汉三你又回来啦！”
 * microcai Oicebot 死 bot 滚
<MaskRay> myke2: u[i,x] v[i',x]，(i,i',1)
<lemonhall> microcai: 求电脑配置。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 我今年一定要狠心下来，换主机
<MaskRay> myke2: i 向 i' 连边，权值1，限制 i 流量 <= 1
<myke2> MaskRay: 先告诉 RavenChan 吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 我不是希望得到这种构图
<myke2> MaskRay: 我希望得到所有等式和不等式
<MaskRay> myke2, RavenChan: 我们还是再开个频道比较好
<myke2> MaskRay: 你弄下，我现在正好有事，过一会儿
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =啥，我刚才一不注意你们就谈了很牛的东西好像= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 2152可以用费用流的吧？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我就是这么想的。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, =_,
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 复杂度也是在可承受范围内的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 显然不行
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是用DP怎么做。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么会？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 需要分治，很烦很烦的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不用= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我错了= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 傻了= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, DP怎么做？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 如何费用流？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我错了= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我不会，不知道费用流怎么做= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: dp[i][j] 表示以 j 为根的子树被覆盖，并且覆盖 j 的点是 i
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 然后？
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<MaskRay> 如果 i 不在 j 的子树中
<MaskRay> dp[i][j] = sum{max(dp[i][k], dp[k子树中][k])}
<MaskRay> RavenChan: http://hi.baidu.com/z917912363/blog/item/4dca053c2ef1fb3397ddd8e1.html
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我要睡了，晚安
<Baili> 斯巴达了，努力了半天，数学卷子才弄出来50分的答案，看来明天补考基本靠蒙了
<jl_allen> 呵呵，蛋定吧
<Baili> 擦，大不了重来明年重踏征途
<jl_allen> 嗯...大四还过不了数学的多的去了。。。
<Baili> 两年制专科
<Baili> 计算机专科潜规则你懂的
<NoIE> 什么潜规则？
<jl_allen> 同问
<myke2> RavenChan: 网络流和线性规划的关系的深入，有没有什么文献？
<RavenChan> myke2, 什么叫深入？
<znmilan>  哥们好啊
<myke2> RavenChan: 相关的文献吧，比如有例题，还有各种性质的研究
<myke2> RavenChan: 我们学到的网络流很少提及线性规划的，顶多知道下
<RavenChan> myke2, 你可以找找网络单纯形= =
<RavenChan> myke2, 我知道的可以紧密联系这两个只有这个算法= =
<znmilan> 11.04有没有什么重大改进？
<myke2> RavenChan: 我上次在百科上面看见，说网络流理论比较厉害的结论就是和线性规划联系起来了。我想国外这方面资料应该比较丰富
<RavenChan> myke2, 线性规划只是工具
<RavenChan> myke2, 比如遇到一个网络流问题就换成对偶式来做什么的
<myke2> RavenChan: 我看见几个网络流构图的题，组合方法非常困难。从代数的角度，无非就是同解变形。
 * microcai 换了个内核，感觉快了。不知道实际有没有快起来
<drovecrazy> 问下偏色怎么办
<RavenChan> myke2, =_,
<znmilan> 到时候看看，不过真的不想折腾了。
<znmilan> 什么时候写个新的底层接口，才能有新的激情啊
<znmilan> 哈哈，要是能写个和苹果一样的，效率上来多好啊
<microcai> znmilan:  那去用  windows， 每升级一下就换底层接口
<myke2> RavenChan: 但是也发现了代数方法的局限性，比如最小割是最大的弊病，还有其他
<RavenChan> myke2, 所以说您太学术了。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 我觉得用笔算，远远比用脑子空想组合模型，简单的多。
<RavenChan> myke2, 因人而异
<myke2> RavenChan: 主要是我iq不行
<chowish> 笔算啥？？？
<myke2> RavenChan: 不可能都像MaskRay那样会想模型
<RavenChan> myke2, 我也是...
<chowish> 到底没扯到问题的关键啊。。。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 比如前两天提到的pigs那题
<RavenChan> myke2, 对了那题怎么做。。。
<drovencrazy> 试试
<RavenChan> myke2, 应该是分层？
<RavenChan> myke2, 每一层代表一个客户来的时候的猪圈？
 * microcai 推荐一个好点的 mini 机箱
 * microcai 打算换掉我那个丑不垃圾的机箱
<myke2> RavenChan: 我没记错的话，设第i个顾客光顾后，第j个猪圈有p[i][j]个猪，i个顾客买了b[i]个猪，看下你能列出什么方程？
<RavenChan> myke2, 我不列方程。。。我刚才说的对不对？
<myke2> RavenChan: 最终的图只有 顾客数 + 2 个点
<RavenChan> myke2, =_,
<myke2> RavenChan: 方程是这样的
<myke2> RavenChan: 对所有不在i的光顾序列的猪圈j, 有p[i][j] = p[i-1][j] (*)
<RavenChan> myke2, 然后？
<myke2> RavenChan: 对i光顾的所有猪圈，有sum[i](i) - sum[i](i-1) = b[i], 其中sum[i](j)表示对任意k在i的光顾序列中的猪圈号, p[k][j]的和.
<myke2> RavenChan: 乍看有很多变量
<myke2> RavenChan: 其实(*)对消元起决定性作用
<happyaron> 谁有深度XP最后一个版的下载地址？
<RavenChan> myke2, 求题解...
<jarwing> Hi.
<myke2> RavenChan: 譬如猪圈j分别被顾客c[j][1], c[j][2], ..., c[j][t[j]]访问, 则只有t[j] + 1个不同的变量p[i][*]
<^k^> jarwing, 好  ㍘ 
<jarwing> 英文频道好热闹。
<myke2> RavenChan: 建图的时候，注意n个方程以意味n个点，变量数就是边的数目（每个约束对应一条边）
<wkf> 试一下。
<myke2> RavenChan: 可以google到题解，但是你可以试下，但我觉得我是理解不了，他只有最后的result
<chowish> @那个发行版的频道 我无聊想去逛逛。。。。。
<chowish> @jarwing 那个发行版的频道 我无聊想去逛逛。。。。。
<jarwing> 什么意思？
<chowish> @jarwing 那个发行版的英文频道？？？？
<jarwing>   杠join #ubuntu
<chowish> 原来是ubuntu。。。。所以说嘛 我怎么在那几个频道都很冷 莫非是都往ubuntu插队。。。。。
<jarwing> 怎么给回复message啊？
<chowish> 啥意思？
<jarwing> 你回复的时候前面不是带有名字？
<chowish> 不是都有的么。。。。。
<jarwing> 你看你的回复 后面直接接的我的name
<chowish> 我都有显示人名的啊。。。。。 不显示怎么知道谁在发表意见。。。。。
<chowish> 加个@。。。。。
<jarwing> @chowish手打的？
<chowish> 我也不懂 我用irc没两天 我看到别人如此 我只是手打 慢慢了解irc吧。。。。
<jarwing> =>chowish 哦 。
<jarwing> =>chowish 我也是刚刚进来。
<chowish> 你知道怎么不手打么。。。。
<chowish> 这是个问题阿
<jarwing> =>chowish 就是不知道。
<jarwing> 才问你。
<chowish> 有那个多人 不手打 确实是个问题。。。。
<jarwing> 去日本频道看看。
<chowish> ubuntu-jp？？？
<drovencrazy> lag
 * microcai 开了 NCQ 后是不是应该使用 No-op 调度器？
<whatwrong> lag 一直在涨  你们有这情况没
<Relaed> 大家好
<^k^> Relaed, 好  ㍘ 
<mza_1> 大家常用的那个图床网站是什么？
<OT_> mza_1: imagebin.org
<mza_1> thx
<jyfl987> 哪个对装机有研究的？
<mza_1> 找本《微型计算机》看看基本上就装出来了
<jyfl987> 不是 我是问行情
<jyfl987> 因为之前听人说amd的io不行
<mza_1> 上面有报价。
<jyfl987> 想问下现在新的出来了 有没有改善
<mza_1> 此外，去村里面问上三家，也就出来了。
<jyfl987> 村里骗子太多了
<jyfl987> 有没有人用amd的4核费龙的  编译起来加速明显不明显？
<roylez_> jyfl987: 大半夜的你还问
<jyfl987> roylez_: 不是有你在么
<roylez_> jyfl987: 我刚刚看完电影，睡觉了
<jyfl987> 额
<jyfl987> 那明天白天再来问
<Relaed> jyfl987: wow你居然还在
<jyfl987> Relaed: 你也没挂呢 呵呵
<Relaed> jyfl987: 哈哈
<jyfl987> Relaed: 最近白天怎么不来了
<Relaed> jyfl987: 忙
<jyfl987> Relaed: 忙好 赚钱嘛
<Relaed> jyfl987: 哈哈，革命形势一片大好
<jyfl987> Relaed: 那就好啊 最悲哀的是忙半天没回报的那种
<Relaed> jyfl987: 是有回报，事情太多了。还有就是飞机坐太多
<Relaed> jyfl987: 怕怕
<jyfl987> Relaed: 恩 这个是 概率永远是最大的敌人
<jyfl987> 要小心发改委
<jyfl987> 我要去睡觉了 88
<Relaed> jyfl987: 好的，88
<blueghost> 有人在吗
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你还活着？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 没在监狱里？
<blueghost> .......
<blueghost> 有人吗
<Oicebot> 没……
<blueghost> 我快神经衰弱了
<knownbad> 去物理治疗
<^k^>  06:20
<gebjgd> knownbad, 干吗呢？
<knownbad> 准备闭气自杀
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为什么？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 和你老婆闹别扭了？
<knownbad> 没，活的不耐烦
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哈哈哈
<knownbad> 公司在大搬动。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-05
<ppdog> apt 遇到 texlive的问题 http://imagebin.org/141225
<ppdog> 每次执行aptitude 最后都提示 tex-common and texlive-binaries unconfigured
<ppdog> 有人能解答吗？
<moumou> wine wps不成功，似乎是字体的问题，请问该怎么解决？
<ppdog> pocoyo:  帮我看看这个，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=320099
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - aptitude 提示tex-common, texlive-binaries unconfigured
<pocoyo> ppdog: tex-common, texlive-binaries unconfigured  意思好像是没有配置吧。可能更新的时候配置弄没有了吧？ 你重装不是就好了吗？
<ppdog> pocoyo: 不明白，texlive的iso应该会处理好的，我觉得，而且安装那么长时间都没有问题，怎么现在有了？
<pocoyo> ppdog: 我更不明白了。我现在在升级系统。
<telive> morning everybody
<telive> ubuntu中，录音设备驱动的名称叫什么？
<ppdog> pocoyo: 嗯，谢谢
<pocoyo> 怎么老死机？
<xijiao> pocoyo, 80%的可能是内存不够
<pocoyo> xijiao: 1.3G内存还不够？
<pocoyo> http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/downloads/list 这个飞信插件怎么安装？
<happyaron> pocoyo: cmake ..; make install
<pocoyo> happyaron: 等你半天。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 得 没有 cmake.
<pocoyo> happyaron: 网速太慢了。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 为啥别人编译好的 我都用不了？
<xiamx> ssh到某主机上并运行screen -r，不巧吊线了，session卡死。怎么在不影响screen的情况下把原来卡住的用户T掉？
<void1> 为什么要T
<happyaron> pocoyo: 应该能用啊。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 可能pidgin版本和你的不一样
<pocoyo> happyaron: 2.7.3
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你现在有没？ 从论坛上下载的也不行。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我的是2.7.9
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我靠。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不能只下载 .so
<happyaron> pocoyo: 还有几个其他的文件。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 哪几个？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 等下我给你个deb
<pocoyo> happyaron: ok.
<pocoyo> happyaron: 发我gmail里。我这儿卡得很。
<happyaron> pocoyo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/happyaron/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin-openfetion/pidgin-openfetion_0.1-0ubuntu2~maverick2_i386.deb
<happyaron> pocoyo: 自己下吧。50k
<void1> shlug的活动公告怎么不更新的
<happyaron> void1: 找 ghosTM55
<void1> ghosTM55: ping
<ghosTM55> void1: 在
<ghosTM55> void1: 我们的活动公告都是发布在邮件列表的，上个月的活动公告忘记发在网站上了，谢谢关注
<pocoyo> happyaron: dpkg: 另外一个进程已经为状态数据库加了锁 刚才开着新立得死机了。 怎么处理这个？ 删文件？
<void1> ghosTM55: 哦，那我也加一下邮件列表
<ghosTM55> void1: 欢迎 :)
<ghosTM55> void1: http://groups.google.com/group/shlug
<^k^> ⇪ title: Shanghai Linux User Group | Google Groups
<happyaron> pocoyo: 删文件吧
<pocoyo> happyaron: 找到了。
<pocoyo> happyaron: dpkg：依赖关系问题使得 pidgin-openfetion 的配置工作不能继续： pidgin-openfetion 依赖于 libpurple0 (>= 1:2.6.0)；然而：系统中 libpurple0 的版本为 2.7.3-1+squeeze1。dpkg：处理 pidgin-openfetion (--install)时出错：
<happyaron> pocoyo: 悲剧
<happyaron> pocoyo: ubuntu和debian的打包不一样了。
<pocoyo> happyaron: libpurple0版本不一样。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 那把deb解压开，里面data.tar.gz的文件都给复制到相应的位置应该就能用了。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我看了 就多了 city.xml 和另一个文件 不知道放哪。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 真 杯具 还是不行。
<Yuking> 那不如自己编译一下呢
<pocoyo> Yuking: 要安装 cmake 我这些天网速卡得。
<pocoyo> 6M的东西得 80分钟。
<Yuking> pocoyo: 哦……那只能说杯具了
<pocoyo> Yuking: 没事 大仙儿 习惯了
<Yuking> pocoyo: 你是啥系统
<pocoyo> Yuking: debian stable 正想升级 testing 结果网速很不给力。
<Yuking> 不行我把自己编译好的pidgin插件传给你，看看可不可用
<pocoyo> Yuking: 好啊。
<feiyu> madwifi和ndiswrapper驱动无线网卡，那种更稳定，更节约资源呢？
<hymnusalae> pocoyo, 你那電話上網的？
<hymnusalae> pocoyo, 1.2kB/s...
<Xqc> 大家好，我在Ubuntu 10.04中用Ubuntu tweak 安装了gloobus preview，重启naulitus后，使用空格却是打开文档不能预览，怎么才能预览阿？
<Oicebot> 你好呀, Xqc酱
<pocoyo> Xqc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Xqc> pocoyo：你好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, Xqc大爷
<Yuking> ……
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 一個人進來，被一個機器人加一個自動回復招呼，真是悲劇呀……
<Yuking> 很搞笑，很洗具
<Xqc> Oicebot：呵呵，对不起哈！
<lemonhall> 大家好！！！
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Oicebot> 你好呀, lemonhall樣
<lemonhall> 唔。。。
<Hoxily> lemonhall: 你好啊
<pocoyo> hymnusalae: 比电话还慢。
<tenzu> roylez: 我这网速。。。杀不了，而且我也不怎么会玩
<pocoyo> tenzu: 什么网速？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 求最小割的线性规划解释
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 自己google...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 上次我发过的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不知道如何表达连通性
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 去google
<tenzu_> pocoyo: 主席要我玩在线三国杀
<Gun^Rose> cn99怎么了？总是登不上去。。。
<hymnusalae> Gun^Rose, 人品問題。
<Gun^Rose> 去你的
<Gun^Rose> 你才人品呢，呵呵。。。
<Gun^Rose> 你那里没问题？
<hymnusalae> Gun^Rose, 沒有問題。
<hymnusalae> Gun^Rose, 一切正常。洗臉去吧。
<Gun^Rose> 哇，气死人没商量啊
<heiher> 请问哪位知道 net agent 是做什么的？
<flay> 请问有没有用icewm的？
<myke2> wm?
<flay> 是的
<myke2> 这么高级?
<flay> 怎么高级
<debianer> 用wget为何不能下载带括号的网址？
<myke2> debianer: 用''把网址引用起来，这是因为shell的缘故
<microcai> debianer:  shell 给转义了
<microcai> debianer:  给 url 加上单引号就可以了
<myke2> Window Manager
<flay> 我只用wm DE太大了
<myke2> 表示不会配置tiling wm
<myke2> MaskRay: 给定一张带权无向图，然后告诉他的一棵生成树，可以对边做+1, -1的操作，能否用最大流求出至少操作几次使得这棵生成树变成最小生成树
<debianer> myke2:  microcai 这个文件你们用什么下载？ http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_download?k=2b636639fa3243c3105e19221135531b07060501520d54514901505b0f18555105544b5b010456195600035c010d04005402035a372f61641d170e56598faae4a0d2868afb1dd4eed29dd6df1e1b115002635b&t=exs_ftn_download&code=dcf975a4
<microcai> debianer:  加 ' '
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<microcai> debianer:  用 firefox 的 cookie exportor , 导出 cookie 再下载
<debianer> microcai: 导出cookie，再怎么下载？
<debianer> microcai: 直接下载速度又太慢了
<myke2> debianer: 你确定可以wget?
<debianer> myke2: 我是点击那个按钮，就跳出下载
<debianer> myke2: 我右击它，复制了链接
<microcai> debianer: 那用 dta
<debianer> microcai: chrome有dta插件吗
<myke2> debianer: 这真的不清楚
<microcai> debianer: 不知道。
<Colin-shzsc> 哎哟，专八考毕，连写字的力气也没有了，两小时 45 分钟的考试连个喘息机会都没有的……
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:  我都没去考
<Colin-shzsc> microcai: 不过比我考研的时候感觉要好，考研那个叫杯具啊……
<microcai> Colin-shzsc: 哦
<Colin-shzsc> microcai: 今年卷子应该给不算难
<microcai> Colin-shzsc: 哦
<chenwl> 邮件会话(thread)的原理是是什么，只通过标题判断是否同一会话吗
<myke2> debianer: 那种接受文件应该还要模拟浏览器的Cookie, 光地址不够的
<tenzu> 考研英语比专八难？
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<flay> 我这里下载速度有800
<Guest10966>  /nick robin
<debianer> myke2:  ftp://210.51.180.68/bbs/tp05/computer/prog/Python%E6%A0%B8%E5%BF%83%E7%BC%96%E7%A8%8B(%E7%AC%AC%E4%BA%8C%E7%89%88)_CHS[www.TopSage.com].zip  这个也下载不了哦
<myke2> debianer: 这个单引号加上也不行？
<debianer> myke2: 对，你试试
<myke2> debianer: 提示什么?
<ofan> debianer: 用curl试试
<myke2> ofan: 我忘了weechat里面左边和右边怎么去掉了
<ofan> myke2: 啥左边右边
<myke2> ofan: 时间，用户昵称和用户列表
<ofan> myke2: /help bar
<debianer> myke2: 说什么参数不对
<myke2> ofan: 左边显示时间的呢
<ofan> 360压缩相比传统软件，压缩速度提升了2倍以上，...
<myke2> ofan: 我四个都试过，没有把左边的隐藏掉
<ofan> myke2: 不显示消息时间？
<MeaCulpa> .
<myke2> ofan: 恩，还有发出的用户，因为我要复制东西
<myke2> ofan: 否则我要开可恶的erc
<ofan> myke2: 不显示nick  你怎么看
<myke2> ofan: 那我要复制怎么办
<ofan> myke2: 可以alt+鼠标左键
<ofan> 不知道是不是所有终端都支持
 * Oicebot 对ofan说：可能是。
<MeaCulpa> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.locosdeldeporte.com/wp-content/descargas/2009/01/missreff2009.jpg&imgrefurl=http://jdmwong.wordpress.com/2010/09/21/miss-reef-2009/&usg=__hG45ZsyhiZpcyd3cRHx7anOUf54=&h=300&w=500&sz=137&hl=en&start=0&sig2=WbW_dDZxGuTWRtGW0MX7FA&zoom=1&tbnid=DDEVRx_IbrdpCM:&tbnh=138&tbnw=184&ei=PM9xTca2G9OTtwfzvbCEDw&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmiss%2Breef%2Bgirls%26hl%3Den%26newwindow%3D1%26sa%3DX%26gbv%3D2%26biw%3D
<MeaCulpa> bih%3D661%26tbs%3Disch:1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=515&vpy=133&dur=7412&hovh=174&hovw=290&tx=26&ty=306&oei=Hc9xTZ-kEYn1gAeCyaFF&page=1&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0
<myke2> ofan: 不支持
<myke2> ofan: xterm
<administrator_> hi
<^k^> administrator_, 好  ㍥ 
<administrator_> wine最新的是什么版本啊
<Yuking> administrator_: 1.3.15，好像今天才发布的
<ofan> myke2: 那没办法，如果是screen或tmux可以进选择模式
<administrator_> 怎么更新到
<ofan> urxvt支持选择一块..
<myke2> ofan: emacs能否作为终端
<ofan> myke2: 内嵌终端吧 也可以
<ofan> vim都可以
<myke2> ofan: vim怎么弄
<Yuking> administrator_: 可以下载源码，或是等你用的发行版更新
<administrator_> 哦，知道了
<ofan> myke2: http://code.google.com/p/conque/
<myke2> ofan: emacs下内嵌终端连irssi都无法开
<ofan> myke2: vim这个可以
<ofan> myke2: 应该能支持任意cli程序
<ofan> myke2: emacs的那个 貌似也不支持终端下的颜色
<myke2> ofan: 开nano都不行
<iMadper> myke2, 那你配置也太低了！
<myke2> iMadper: 我不会配置
<iMadper> myke2, 你用的啥系统？？？还用配置？！
<ofan> myke2: 我在vim里再开了一个vim...
<myke2> ofan: 我从aur装vim-conque
<ofan> myke2: 这样会装到系统目录吧
 * iMadper 大家好
<ofan> myke2: 我习惯用pathgen管理插件..
<liouys> vim-conque 是在vim中用类似于eshell的东东吧？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/136348.htm
<ofan> 360压缩 用的是7zip?
<ofan> liouys: 差不多.. 更强大一点
<liouys> 比eshell还强大
<ofan> eshell支持彩色么？
<ofan> conque不只是支持shell
<liouys> 有吧，好像
<MaskRay> ConqueTerm 光标一直在闪
<MaskRay> ofan: eshell 支持的
<ofan> MaskRay: 哦
<myke2> MaskRay: eshell里面能开nano么
<ofan> ConqueTerm 兼容性感觉很好
<liouys> 好像这些eshell都有,我用yaourt安装过conque感觉好慢
<MaskRay> ofan: myke2: 还有 shell term 可用
<myke2> ofan: 在vim里面再开vim似乎很糟糕
<ofan> liouys: 现在不慢了
<ofan> myke2: 可以操作，我开了三个了..
<liouys> 哦，
<ofan> myke2: 嵌入gdb什么的，好用..
<liouys> 我觉得还是单独开urxvt好一点
<myke2> 表示不懂urxvt
<myke2> ofan: 嵌入gdb? 如果你没什么压力的话，vimgdb
<ofan> myke2: 这个要打补丁吧
<liouys> 我上次在archlinux论坛看见一个叫cgdb的东西，还是可以，
<liouys> vimgdb好像要安装一大堆东西
<ofan> myke2: 还有个pyclewn貌似  挺好用，不过后来兼容性有点问题
<myke2> liouys: 觉得gdb没必要vimgdb, 就gdb足以
<MaskRay> gdb --tui 也蛮讨厌的，标准输出会乱掉，可能是不知道应该在输出时切换终端模式
<ofan> :ConqueTerm  gdb 挺好..
 * Yuking ……
<MaskRay> ofan: 怎么让 ConqueTerm 使用 bash/zsh 时不要让光标闪烁
<myke2> ofan: Conl
<myke2> ofan: ConqueTerm
<ofan> MaskRay: 这个是你的终端决定的吧..
<myke2> ConqueTerm
<ofan> myke2: 还有个gdbmgr
<myke2> ofan: ConqueTerm开weechat颜色有问题，输入中文也无法……
<ofan> myke2: 我这没啥问题..
<myke2> ofan: 求启动指令
<ofan> myke2: 哦 貌似对这种程序不行
<huangg>  .......
<ofan> myke2: 貌似用curses做界面的都不行
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样做
<myke2> RavenChan: 你做出来了么pigs
<RavenChan> myke2, 没 = =
<myke2> RavenChan: 问MaskRay
<liouys> urxvt 下边如何实现ctrl+c ctrl+v呢？
<liouys> 比如有没有剪切板什么的
<iPeipei> 5g
<iPeipei> iGnome: 阿姨好
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍦ 
<Stifler> :P
<debianer> ftp学徒有什么好的下载软件？
<debianer> ftp协议有什么好的下载软件？
<Stifler> filezilla?
<Stifler> flashFxp?
<lemonhall> 这里有搞过负载均衡的么？
<lemonhall> LVS
<Stifler> lemonhall: 太高深
<lemonhall> 不高深，就是想找个有经验到人
<ofan> 得要多网卡吧
<ofan> 没那条件..
<lemonhall> 额。。谁说必须双网卡。。。
<ofan> 那搞什么
<lemonhall> 算了，去运维频道问比较靠谱
<lemonhall> 你们周末都在干嘛呢?
<Stifler> 写代码
<lemonhall> Stifler: 啥米代码？
<lemonhall> 我找了半天，才找到一个类似360网络监控一样的东西，nethogs
<Stifler> lemonhall: 目标是一个浏览器，目的是练习
<lemonhall> Stifler: 什么级别？使用WEBKITS内核，还是直接从渲染层开始写？
<Stifler> lemonhall: 从0开始
<lemonhall> Stifler: 强，Cairo ?
<Stifler> lemonhall: NO,才学会hello world...
<lemonhall> Stifler: .................
<Stifler> lemonhall: :)
<sheshark> lemonhall: 你用的什么关键词找到的nethogs?
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/136406.htm
<lemonhall> sheshark: 忘记了，前天找到的，神器。。非常直观的东西，配合另外几个iptrac乱七八糟到的东西，诊断你的机器正在干嘛，非产有用。
<sheshark> 感觉nethogs不大准确，在360网络监控里面，速度有的能达到几十k
<sheshark> 但是这个里面只有那么几kB
<ofan> use iftop
<lemonhall> sheshark: 你有更好到推荐么？它是唯一一个这么直观表达的了。否则找PID是满痛苦的
<sheshark> lemonhall: 我不知道哦
<sheshark> iftop还算正常
<sheshark> nethogs显示的好少
<lemonhall> sheshark: nethogs还好吧。。。我这边都挺正常的啊。。所有过程都检测出来了，也许速度不太准，不过我不是拿它测速啊，是拿它找带宽杀手啊。。。
<sheshark> lemonhall: 哦
<ofan> netstat -np
<lemonhall> 唔。。。显示到太多了。。只显示访问ETH0到行么？
<ofan> netstat -l eth0 -tcnp
<ofan> netstat -l eth0 -tunp
<debianer> MaskRay: 编程时，让emacs显示行号，怎么搞？
<debianer> MaskRay: 让emacs显示我到底编到哪一行了，可以不
<MaskRay> debianer: linum-mode
<liouys> emacswiki.org/emacs/LineNumbers
<debianer> MaskRay: M-X  linum-mode  ??
<ofan> lemonhall: netstat -i eth0 -tunp
<lemonhall> ofan: 这个也不对。。。显示了一大堆守护进程。。W3M出去到时候没有
<debianer> MaskRay: line-number-mode是干什么用的？
<lemonhall> ofan: 最新到这个只是在显示EHT0，LO流经到流量
<ofan> lemonhall: netstat eth0 -tunp
<lemonhall> ofan: watch sudo netstat eht0 -tunp
<ofan> 不用sudo也可以
<debianer> MaskRay: line-number-mode为何没反应阿？
<MaskRay> debianer: modeline 上是否显示行号
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩，这个已经很接近了，你有办法让它按PID做一个GROUP么？
<ofan> lemonhall: 可以排序 用sort
<lemonhall> ofan: 我不要远端和本地地址，只关心流量呢？
<debianer> MaskRay: 明白了，buffers下面会显示第几行
<ofan> lemonhall: sed,cut,awk 之类的删除掉
<lemonhall> ofan: 唔。。。很接近了，但是还是NETHOGS直接一些。。。
<lemonhall> 我如果知道PYTHON在运行，它在运行某段脚本，那我怎么才能知道它在运行什么脚本？
 * NoIE http://www.x3dom.org/?page_id=5
 * NoIE 我可能有点火星了，但是这里面的 3D 演示都很流畅，给了我很大的震撼。
<Oicebot> 标题: X3DOM 1.0 - home
<ofan> lemonhall: 看命令行就行
<lemonhall> ofan: ？1、 我用NETHOGS看到PYTHONE在占用带宽，也得到了它到PID号，PS后，命令行，不完整，是否需要什么参数给PS？才能显示完整的？
<lemonhall> ofan: 找到了。。-f
<ofan> lemonhall: 一般我直接ps aux
<lemonhall> ofan: 看来我不是很习惯LINUX的命令行啊，我现在常用到都是傻瓜工具类，htop,nethogs....ps aux | grep 倒是好用
<ofan> lemonhall: htop确实很好用..
<ofan> lemonhall: l 能直接察看此程序打开的文件，s能追踪系统调用==
<lemonhall> ofan: 擦，感谢啊。。我再去搜搜，这两个功能太贴心了。。。l对我用处最大。
<ofan> lemonhall: :D
<MaskRay> ofan: 好强大，一直以来都当 top 的颜色版 用。。。
<ofan> MaskRay: lol..
<lemonhall> MaskRay: htop是好东西，这下子对系统在干嘛又多了一层信心
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 百合子竟然还没有开黑翼，小说党表示很无语……
<lemonhall> ofan: http://blog.yufeng.info/archives/978
<^k^> ⇪ title: 洞悉Linux系统软硬件配置 | Erlang非业余研究
<lemonhall> ofan: 扔给你一个工具，这东西也好用。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 不错 thx
<lemonhall> 这个博客大量的知识都是，怎么观察系统
 * lemonhall 表示，虽然我大部分也都看不懂。。。
<wm-fz> 什么博客
<lemonhall> http://blog.yufeng.info/page/4
 * monster_ jumo
<happyaron> 老婆给当程序员的老公打电话：“下班顺路买一斤包子带回来，如果看到卖西瓜的，买一个。” 当晚，程序员老公手捧一个包子进了家门。。。 老婆怒道：“你怎么就买了一个包子？！” 老公答曰：“因为看到了卖西瓜的。”
 * lemonhall 老笑话了，哈哈哈哈
<MaskRay> 像是 Python 里 xx if yy then zz 的表达
<lemonhall> 如果看见卖西瓜的，买一个西瓜。少了一点儿，就成这个样子了
<tenzu> 程序员的思维方式
<MaskRay> 我错了，应该是 xx if not yy else zz
<yudun> 有哪位仁兄在ubuntu 10.10上用Gwibber的么。我这貌似设置不了帐号啊
<yudun> 有哪位仁兄在ubuntu 10.10上用Gwibber的么。我这貌似设置不了帐号啊	
<lemonhall> 今天这里好安静
<yudun> ~~~~
<yudun>  墙内难道没有办法用Gwibber？我记得以前装了个ylmf版能用的啊
<pocoyo> yudun: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<yudun> 额
<pocoyo> yudun: 要不要t。
<yudun> 我是无辜的
<yudun> 不谈论那厮了
<yudun> pocoyo: 不过好安静啊这
<pocoyo> yudun: 这里的周末静悄悄～～
<Stifler> tjjtds.....
<yudun> 我看着像踢JJ。。这到底啥意思啊
<yudun> 。。。
<Stifler> 弹JJ弹到死
<lemonhall> ylmf
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<lemonhall> fqhy
<lemonhall> 番茄花园
<lemonhall> 唔。。。
<tenzu> ylmf
<lemonhall> 雨林沐风
<happyaron> tenzu: 你被blacklist了
<tenzu> happyaron: 还好我长得白
<lemonhall> 唔。。。
<yudun> 这是一个争议话题
<yudun> 换个别的
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 竟然在
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。也在
<iamfbi> hello
<^k^> iamfbi, 好  ㍩ 
<edison0354> lemonhall: 囧
<tenzu> 你们这些24小时挂irc的
<edison0354> tenzu: 开机就挂，但不是24h
<tenzu> edison0354: 跟我一样
<tenzu> 胸毛男萎缩的退出了
<tenzu> ylmf的BBS不给力啊，问了个问题也没人回答
<qcsky> 好久没有去那里了
<huangg> ,,,
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 做什麽？
<Colin-shzsc> 我的 fcitx 被我挂了 14 个词库，都是从搜狗转的……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 骚扰你一下子。。。
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 乱了吧？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 呃……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 基不基？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你和 Stifler 一樣，閑的蛋疼。
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 虽说词频貌似有一点点小乱，但对输入的影响好像不是太大
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 不像 sunpinyin，一导入就全乱的不像样
<Colin-shzsc> 了、
<Colin-shzsc> 打错
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 如果哪个词库不想要了直接拿掉就是了……不过我到现在还没搞清楚 fcitx 对这些词库是怎么排序的
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 恩。。。sunpyinyin的代码我是彻底看不懂。。。
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 干脆重新编译一遍好了。。
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 我还是喜欢挂多词库，管理方便
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 我好闲...
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 哈哈哈……
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 配合下你
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 哈哈哈……
<ofan> 今年奥斯卡最大的赢家《国王的演讲》和《社交网络》计划引入中国，名字分别叫《认真贯彻落实国家擎天柱
<ofan>  的重要讲话》和《该页无法显示》
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……
<Stifler> ofan: 话说王后好有风韵...
<lemonhall> ofan: 我很想看黑天鹅。。。
<ofan> Stifler: ...
<ofan> lemonhall: 那个我看过了..
<hymnusalae> ofan, 該頁無法顯示到我這一般叫通往該網站的連接被意外重置。
<Stifler> lemonhall: 打得欢不？
<lemonhall> Stifler: 什么？
<Stifler> lemonhall: 是不是动作片
 * Oicebot 对Stifler说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<lemonhall> Stifler: 那是个腹黑片儿。。。
<ofan> Stifler: 想清楚再问..
<Stifler> lemonhall: 哦
<Stifler> ofan: 没想到BOT在。。。
<Stifler> jrrp
 * Oicebot Stifler今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 19.72% (Lv4)
<lemonhall> Oicebot: 是不是爱情片？是不是动作片？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：没错。
<lemonhall> jrrp
 * Oicebot lemonhall今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 54.85% (Lv11)
<lemonhall> Oicebot: 你是不是看过？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：没错。
<reiv> jrrp
 * Oicebot reiv今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 94.26% (Lv19)
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Stifler> Oicebot: 在不？
<Stifler> ..
<ofan> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fxr1d/put_together_a_cpu_cluster_in_my_dorm_room_5/
<lemonhall> Oicebot: 你今天是不是看了不该看到东西？
<ofan> 国外牛人
<ofan> http://imgur.com/H4gqu
<Stifler> Oicebot: 你是不是很纠结?
 * Oicebot 对Stifler说：怎么可能。
<Colin-shzsc> 俩机器人干架了？
<lemonhall> Stifler: 我还以为他被BAN了呢。。。
<lemonhall> Stifler: 在引诱它被BAN。。。
<Stifler> lemonhall: - -!
<Stifler> mrrp
<Stifler> zrrp
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩，牛
<Stifler> Oicebot: 是不是是不是是不是
 * Oicebot 对Stifler说：不是吧。
<lemonhall> jrrp
 * Oicebot lemonhall今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 54.85% (Lv11)
<Colin-shzsc> jrrp
 * Oicebot Colin今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 8.05% (Lv2)
 * lemonhall 好像不行。。。算了
<Stifler> lemonhall: 没看懂。。。说的啥？
<pocoyo> jrrp
 * Oicebot pocoyo今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 12.85% (Lv3)
<Colin-shzsc> 恶………………
<Stifler> jrrp
 * Oicebot Stifler今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 19.72% (Lv4)
<pocoyo> Oicebot: 你是bot吗？
<ofan> jrrp
 * Oicebot ofan今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 25.13% (Lv6)
<Router2> ofan: 这种DELL的小机子对于老外来说相当的便宜吧，再加个个好像是华3的交换机
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 32.73% (Lv7)
<ofan> Router2: 不知道唉..
<reiv> Oicebot: 你是怎么计算人品的？
<lemonhall> Router2: 我也觉得，老美买这类东西太便宜了。。我们买16个就是3W多，我年入15～20W的时候可以考虑一下
<Stifler> 是不是
 * Oicebot 对Stifler说：这真不知道。
<Stifler> 是不是
 * Oicebot 对Stifler说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<Stifler> 是不是
 * Oicebot 对Stifler说：根据以往经验判断，不是。
<roylez_> jrrp
 * Oicebot roylez今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 38.6% (Lv8)
<Stifler> 你是不是太假了点
 * Oicebot 对Stifler说：根据以往经验判断，不是。
<Router2> lemonhall: 不说别的，就只是机子的税，16台就不少了
<pocoyo> qrrp
<pocoyo> zrrp
<pocoyo> 要被干了。。
<pocoyo> Oicebot: 你是谁家的孩子？
<MaskRay> Oicebot: rp 怎么计算的？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 那是个孤儿。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 你收养它吧。。。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 是按说话多少算的吧？
<MaskRay> jrrp
 * Oicebot MaskRay今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 60.64% (Lv13)
<lainme> jrrp
 * Oicebot lainme今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 52.61% (Lv11)
<lainme> 和私聊的显示效果不一样...
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我说话应该没 ofan 多
<pocoyo> 废话说得多了 人品就高。
<pocoyo> jrrp
 * Oicebot pocoyo今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 12.85% (Lv3)
<lainme> 这么低rp，怪不得今天做公交还要碰到追尾
<pocoyo> lainme: 没受伤吧。
<Stifler> jrrp
 * Oicebot Stifler今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 19.72% (Lv4)
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，Stifler先生。
<Stifler> 我X
<pocoyo> jrrp
 * Oicebot pocoyo今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 12.85% (Lv3)
<lainme> pocoyo: 没，只是路程才走了一半，只能换车
 * Oicebot 挥手：“lainme酱，慢走~~~”
<pocoyo> jrrp
 * Oicebot pocoyo今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 12.85% (Lv3)
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<happyaron> ...
<pocoyo> 掉了？
<Stifler> 哈哈
<lainme> 我没走，oicebot慢走了...
<telive> 如何查看默认载入的模块列表？
<roylez_> lsmod
<happyaron> lsmod
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见主席下划线
<telive> happyaron, 我需要在这个列表中添加模块。
<pocoyo> telive: sudo modprobe
<pocoyo> xxx
<telive> pocoyo, 我需要一个可以修改的列表。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 主席最近抽疯。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 嗯，哈哈
<Kandu_> telive: man modprobe.d
<happyaron> telive: /etc/modprobe.d
<telive> Kakurady, happyaron thanks
<zonnin> 大家都用上ubuntu 11.04了么
<telive> Kakurady, happyaron 这个里面没有载入列表，只有blacklist
<Kandu> telive: 沒關係，你新建一個文件，比如 MyMods.conf ，裡面添加幾行 install 模組名字
<telive> Kandu, 谢谢。
<pocoyo> telive: 有的是动态加载的 需要的时候才加载 哪有 固定列表？
<telive> pocoyo, 开机默认已经载入的模块由哪些因素决定？
<ofan> telive: 启动脚本.
<pocoyo> telive: /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf 这里面也有 反正我是闹不明白。
<telive> ofan, 我更新了内核，发现vmware的模块都不载入了，这是什么原因？呢
<ofan> telive: 重新编译一遍模块... 模块要和内核版本对应
<hymnusalae> .oicebot stop
<hymnusalae> .oicebot off
<telive> ofan，模块可动态载入，现在用modprobe可以载入。不需要重新编译内核。
<happyaron> telive: 更新到什么内核了
<ofan> telive: 呢就重新装下vmware
<happyaron> telive: 还有，在linux上用vmware，多少有点找抽的嫌疑。。。
<pocoyo> telive: vbox 有个脚本直接就安装好对应模块。
<telive> ofan, 晕。我的目的是在启动是添加几个默认载入的模块。
<telive> happyaron, pocoyo 不讨论软件本身哈。就谈模块的事。
<pocoyo> telive: 这个好弄。
<telive> ofan，汗 重装是最后的稻草。
<Yuking> telive: 内核版本变了，vm的驱动需要重新编译
<pocoyo> telive: /etc/rc.local 里面加 modprobe ...
<Yuking> telive: 与modprobe没啥关系
<telive> Yuking, 我可以modprobe 载入以前的模块。
<ofan> telive: modprobe命令加到 /et/rc.local
<telive> pocoyo, 这样的确是可以的。
<ofan> telive: 重装比你搞这些要简单有效的多
<telive> ofan, thanks for ur advise
<Yuking> 版本不对，加载了可能也会问题
<telive> Yuking, 可以使用。验证过了。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 那个定时清理回收站过期文件的脚本有没有？
 * Yuking 从来不用回收站，无论瘟到死还是立刻死
<pocoyo> Yuking: 我怕手贱快误删东西。
<Yuking> pocoyo: 嗯，所以我有过多次误删东西的经历，但还是不想用它
<eehightech> 我的IBM X30 archlinux系统安装为什么总是卡在检查包完整性这一步 等了半天一点反应也没有，有人遇到过这种情况吗？
<pocoyo> Yuking: 为虾米？
<Yuking> pocoyo: 大概有洁癖
<ofan> 没回收站可用..
<skychu> 大伙有没有wine过war3呀？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没有
<blueghost> 人是否 应该坚持 自己的 原则.
<blueghost> 还是 应屈服 某个现实 或个人意志
<blueghost> 人是否 应该坚持 自己的 原则.
<blueghost> 还是 应屈服 某个现实 或个人意志
<blueghost> 谁能回答我 这个问题
<happyaron> 你自己
<happyaron> :)
<MaskRay> pocoyo: alias 一下 rm？
<blueghost> happyaron:) 关于 猫权 的问题
 * MaskRay 喵唔。。。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我觉得 应该尊重 猫的生育权.另一方面, 猫的生育 是个问题, 叫春, 以及生育力太强. 所以 在绝育问题上, 我本想 至少让它 生一胎, 至少 可以 做一回 母亲
<huangg> blueghost: ...
<blueghost> happyaron:) 然后才 绝育. 本身就是个 退让的. 但 那母猫 隔一月 就叫春一次, 这两天 早晨开始, 一直叫, 我都 神经衰弱 了
 * Yuking ……
<ofan> blueghost: 炖了
 * Yuking 终于下狠心全面升级一次系统
<blueghost> happyaron:) huangg  是否 应该 因为 我自己 的问题, 而 连 母猫一次 的生育 都不给呢. 我 的原则 是不想 剥夺 猫的生育, 在 情
<ofan> Yuking: 你的不是lfs么？
<blueghost> 在 情况确实 麻烦时, 至少让它 生一次.
<Yuking> ofan: 对呀
<ofan> Yuking: 那还升级？
<Yuking> ofan: 有些库都是两年前的了~
<blueghost> happyaron:) 你说 应该 坚持原则, 还是 让自己不 神经衰弱
<ofan> Yuking: 额，难道你每次都要手动解决依赖？
<Yuking> ofan: 就是啊
<ofan> Yuking: 强...
<Yuking> ofan: 前几天升级openssl就导致系统差点完蛋
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是不是 太难回答了
<blueghost> 我很想坚持 原则, 但 叫的 没完没了, 对自己太痛苦了
<ofan> Yuking: 额  lfs危险系数还是有点高
<Yuking> ofan: 嗯，某些库版本号大变时是比较麻烦
<iGirl> iGnome: ee呵呵,我买了一个二手的黑莓9530,哈哈,600块~~~触屏的打字好不方便啊
<hymnusalae> blueghost 現在成大師第二了？
<huangg> iGirl: 感觉如何- -
<hymnusalae> 他家這貓還逼出個哲學家出來？
<huangg> hymnusalae:  你去帮他解决这个烦恼
<hymnusalae> huangg, 小弟不才，無能為力。
<iGirl> huangg: 程序不好找...NNND的商务手机的乱弹就是牛,不注册连下载链接都不能看
<iGirl> 乱弹<>论坛
<Yucoscn> 问个问题哦 ～我的 shutter 怎么截取 Web的选项是灰色的啊？
<juk> UBUNTU下有没有人出了办法下载YOUKU的视频
<Yucoscn> juk: 可以用FF的 download helper插件
<juk> 这个FLASH讨厌了
<Yucoscn> 问个问题哦 ～我的 shutter 怎么截取 Web的选项是灰色的啊？
<juk> Yucoscn: 怎么做呢？
<Yucoscn> juk: 就是Firefox的Download Helper插件啊～装了就发现很方便的 基本 Flash方式的播放都能下载～
<juk> Yucoscn: download helper 是什么东西？
<Yucoscn> 问个问题哦 ～我的 shutter 怎么截取 Web的选项是灰色的啊？
<hymnusalae> iGirl, 請教一個問題，商務手機和一般手機有什麽區別呀？
<Yucoscn> 问个问题哦 ～我的 shutter 怎么截取 Web的选项是灰色的啊？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/136396.htm
<iGirl> hymnusalae: 商务就是拿来装b的,别的区别不大
<juk> Yucoscn: 那些播件不是都为了youtube的吗？
<juk> 算了吧原来是要FF用看YOUKU
<huangg> iGirl: ...就是打字快捷点吧?其他的优势?
<Kandu> huangg: 隨時隨地寫程式，這個很不錯
<huangg> Kandu: 是全键盘就可以写了嘛,干吗要bb
<iGirl> huangg: 触屏的我用不惯,打字不快的,那个屏幕就是一个大确定键...问题是那么大,整天摁很辛苦啊
<huangg> iGirl: 侧滑吧
<huangg> 哈哈
<Router2> juk: 大多数视频站都能下载的
<huangg> iGirl: 这个想法也不错- -我现在也是全键盘
<iGirl> huangg: 全键盘好用不,我喜欢单手用手机的,要不是用了几年QVGA屏幕烦死,我都不会换的
<iGirl> 不是,直板的...你不会google自己看啊
<huangg> iGirl: ......
<huangg> iGirl: 噢 我错了- -
<Kandu> huangg: 唔，我剛剛搞錯了
<Kandu> huangg: 以為 iGirl 買了一個全鍵盤的
<iGirl> huangg: ...
<huangg> Kandu:  我也是这么认为
<caps> 大家晚上好 我是新人
<huangg> Kandu: 完全理所当然的以为是个全键盘
<huangg> iGirl: 我错了- -
<soiamso> Kandu: 现在键盘不是都在屏幕上的吗？
<huangg> 那好使不
<iGirl> Kandu: 没,我不喜欢全键盘的...那里有兴趣两只手用手机,,,留一只手有用啊
<juk> Router2: 以前没问题的都在/tmp/Fash* 下来，现在麻烦了
 * microcai openvg
<tenzu> 大家晚上好 我是新人
<Hoxily> tenzu: 晚上好
<iGirl> tenzu: 菊花松了没有?
<tenzu> Hoxily: 高手你好
<tenzu> iGirl: 帮你紧紧？
<Kandu> soiamso: 不知道現在市場情況唉。不過我用過屏幕鍵盤都感覺不好用
<soiamso> Kandu: 3.8inch 的屏幕因该还可以吧
<iGirl> tenzu: 松了我就不骚扰你了,不松的话我可以考虑一下,今晚我有空
<Hoxily> tenzu: 我记得，你很早就在这个频道里混了。
<tenzu> iGirl: 这种事情找阿姨去
<iGirl> Hoxily: 你记错了
<tenzu> Hoxily: 你记错了
<debianer> 请问，pidgin里为何irc不能登录？
<iGirl> tenzu: ee不理我,今天是周末,人家家庭活动日...我做小三的...
<Hoxily> 那，起码有2个月了。
<tenzu> iGirl: 够胆子可以找op
<tenzu> Hoxily: 比两个月长
<Kandu> soiamso: 哦。 還沒體驗過那麼大的觸屏呢
<Hoxily> tenzu: 是不是在这个频道待一辈子也不能成为高手啊？
<soiamso> Hoxily: 对
<tenzu> Hoxily: 听说是
<iGirl> tenzu: 啊..走人了...怕
<debianer1> 终于进来了
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> pocoyo: 你疯牛病好了没？
<Hoxily> jyfl987: 晚上好。
<tenzu> roylez_: yo
<jyfl987> ?
<jyfl987> 我认识你么
<roylez_> tenzu: 菜鸟你好阿
<jyfl987> tenzu: 萌猪好
<Hoxily> jyfl987: 不认识。
<roylez_> tenzu: 今天买了双rockpot鞋，大了半个码，郁闷中
<Hoxily> jyfl987: 我在你的论坛的有关下沙的帖子后跟帖了。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 互撸娃你好
<tenzu> roylez_: 还以为是crocs
<roylez_> tenzu: crocs神马...
<jyfl987> Hoxily: 额 那都多少年前的事了 我都来北京快两年了
<tenzu> roylez_: 世界流行的洞洞鞋
<jyfl987> tenzu: 哼哼
<roylez_> tenzu: 无视
<Hoxily> jyfl987: 我记得是2008年的帖子吧。
<roylez_> tenzu: 太无聊了，继续ppstream
<tenzu> roylez_: 我在印尼买了一双盗版的，穿着挺好
<roylez_> tenzu: rockpot?
<tenzu> roylez_: crocs
<jyfl987> Hoxily: 现在什么年份了 你该不是穿越来的吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 今天去那outlet，来回车费20
<tenzu> roylez_: 20在魔都不算钱
<roylez_> tenzu: 我今天买了6瓶啤酒也就20，想想
<soiamso> roylez_: 经销商卖的鞋基本没有对码的，拿半码鞋可能亏本
<Hoxily> jyfl987: 不是啊，跟帖的时候是2011年吧。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你的帖被挖坟
<roylez_> soiamso: 先穿一周看看，实在不行，转让给老爹
<jyfl987> roylez_: 你在国内吧 这么便宜啊
<roylez_> soiamso: 不过rockpot的气垫底真的很不错
<soiamso> roylez_: 所以比较喜欢李宁，有半码
<jyfl987> Hoxily: 我知道 可是我发的时候是08年
<tenzu> roylez_: 你买哪一款？
<quanru> 有没有能刻录WINPE的工具
<roylez_> tenzu: rockpot？款子多到数不清...
<Hoxily> jyfl987: 这个。。。有区别吗？
<roylez_> jyfl987: 你说啤酒吗？艾尔黑啤
<jyfl987> roylez_: 怎么会这么便宜 我上次在超市买了一罐什么德国啤酒 就要30了
<roylez_> jyfl987: 你有钱，挡不住阿。艾尔是国产的，蓝带集团的
<soiamso> roylez: 但是在 au 码数不是比国内更齐全吗？ 连 A B C 都有 ？
<roylez_> soiamso: 我已经在魔都1年了...
<roylez_> jyfl987: 你买的凯撒吧...
<soiamso> jyfl987: 其实都是国内的税重，你到澳门看看，便宜得很
<jyfl987> roylez_: 啊 是的 没啥味道 n nd
<soiamso> jyfl987: 起码 150% 的税
<roylez_> jyfl987: 没喝过
<jyfl987> 还不如果啤好喝 妈的
<jyfl987> soiamso: 可是这些厂难道不在国内造？、
 * Yuking 痛苦完成第一部分系统升级
<roylez_> jyfl987: 本地的啤酒好清淡，黑啤好点
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 你在升級什麽系統這麽痛苦？
<jyfl987> roylez_: 都差不多 还是果啤好喝
<Yuking> hymnusalae: lfs啊~
<jyfl987> 不过那个 红广场 伏特加调制鸡尾酒也不错 10快一瓶的
<soiamso> jyfl987: 韩国糖比中国糖便宜 30% ，但是国内没有韩国糖卖。在日本进口水果比本地水果便宜。 德国啤酒就是德国生产的吧。
<roylez_> jyfl987: 你说的是神马菠萝啤吧
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 我马上重启一下，看看udev是不是对了
<jyfl987> roylez_: 各种的都有啊
<roylez_> Yuking: lfs纯属折腾，佩服你
<jyfl987> soiamso: 说来说去 都怪政府
<soiamso> jyfl987: 人民养出来的，还是人民的问题
 * roylez_ 开始看片
<jyfl987> soiamso: 也对 惯出来的恶政
<soiamso> jyfl987: 我经常跟我老爸说，是他们那一代人没有努力争取，导致了今天困境
<ofan> http://dharmasong.net/2011/03/147.html
<ofan> 你们看过米？
<jyfl987> soiamso: 不是你爸爸哪一代 应该是你爷爷那一代
<soiamso> jyfl987: 爷爷那一代是 49年之前的事了，也就算了
<wsk170> 惯出来的？ 那你们怎么不去管管？
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我觉得就是他们惯坏了土工
<soiamso> wsk170: 问的好，我也是这样反问整天说政治的父辈们
<wsk170> soiamso: 主导与被主导的关系
<soiamso> wsk170: 我也反问自己，为什么这么多人去争个铁饭碗，却少有贡献
<wsk170> soiamso: 铁饭碗谁都想要 毛泽东时代 只要是工人就有铁饭碗
<wsk170> 现在的很多国企单位 都是雇用合同工
<soiamso> wsk170: 也就说明，生来就是不平等了
<wsk170> soiamso: 起码人格应该平等  但现在不是了  有人用平等换了物质需求
<jyf1987> hello suckers
<void1> 那你们明天都去赏花吗
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你天天都要嘲諷一下嗎？
<jyf1987> 明天踏青去
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 测试下罢le
<hymnusalae> 真好呀，還能踏青……
<jyf1987> 去香山公园去
<jyf1987> 最近开会 妖魔鬼怪都来帝都 妖气太重了 得出去避避
<soiamso> jyf1987: 有什么看？
<jyf1987> soiamso: 别人都喜欢看秋天得 我偏要看春天得
<soiamso> jyf1987: 还以为只有秋天有东西看
<soiamso> jyf1987: 我觉得坐公交车去比较麻烦
<jyf1987> soiamso: 那时候人也多
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 问一下～～那个debian下怎么在图形界面虚拟终端su之后运行图形界面的程序啊～～
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 請教一個問題。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 打擾了。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 什么问题？
<jyf1987> soiamso: 可以做地铁4号线到北宫门战 然后563路
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 错误提示是这样的：No protocol specified            kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<soiamso> jyf1987: 上次我在鼓楼，搭车去摇了一个多小时
<hymnusalae> soiamso, MonadWriter 類中有類似 tell :: w -> m () 的函數。其中的 w 類型放在 m 中後，處理是交給 Monad 中的 >>= 函數處理是吧。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 谢了啊～～
<lemonhall> jrrp
<hymnusalae> soiamso, >>= 事先就應該准備好應對接受 Writer 信息的內容了？
<jyf1987> soiamso: 那是确实 在帝都就这样了
<crazymmen> lag 1.3s正常吗
<lemonhall> 额，机器人被干掉了啊
<hymnusalae> crazymmen, IRC 的話比較正常。
<crazymmen> @hymnusalae  谢谢  刚用ubuntu 昨天很莫名地偏色 又很莫名奇妙的解决了
<iksjs> o
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 问一下～～那个debian下怎么在图形界面虚拟终端su之后运行图形界面的程序啊～～错误提示是这样的：No protocol specified            kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0 ， su － 不管用啊～～
<lemonhall> 有水群么？我不忍心把这里水掉
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 在看 hayoo
<ofan> PSWZ-ZhangY: startx
<hymnusalae> soiamso, hayoo 是什麽東西？
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 哦。大概了解了
<soiamso> hymnusalae: haskell api search
<iksjs> 问下童鞋门，有没有电影频道可以水的，有的给出来，共享下哦
<lemonhall> ........
<PSWZ-ZhangY> startx之后：Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock         and start again.   Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support           at http://wiki.x.org  for help.   Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keygiving up. xinit:  Resource temporarily unavailable (errno 11):  unable to connect to X server xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server er
<crazymmen> ipv6被封禁了 从此不看电影
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 不知道這個和 Hoogle 比怎麽樣。
<hymnusalae> crazymmen, IPv6 怎麽被禁了？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 可是这时候运行kate还是错误啊～～
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 针对的目的不一样
<crazymmen> humnusalae 学校换了客户端 ipv6端口屏蔽了
<iksjs> 最近网络不安全，
<ofan> PSWZ-ZhangY: alt+F7
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 哦。以後用到了的時候再看看吧。目前找函數還都是找 Hoogle。
<ofan> 最近开会
<lemonhall> ofan: 这会开得人都想死了
<crazymmen> 开会关PT网站毛事
<lemonhall> 每个人会花多少钱？
<lemonhall> 2900人，大约是2900W。。。
<crazymmen> 教育网用户唯一的优势没了   生无所恋
<lemonhall> 有没有想死的感觉
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 不对啊～～我详细说一下我的情况啊～～我现在使用一个普通用户进入的kde桌面， 然后启动一个终端， su － 进去之后想运行图形界面的程序， 记得在opensuse下面使用su － 就可以运行图形界面的程序了， 可是在得便
<PSWZ-ZhangY> debian下还是不行～～
<hymnusalae> 哎，認了吧。人家利比亞華僑還感恩戴德呢。
<jyf1987> ofan: 解放军现在都涨工资了 组织有没有给你们加薪得计划阿
<crazymmen> 不可能这么点 2900W还不够他们吃一顿dinner
<hymnusalae> 這情況下要五毛要多少有多少。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 按alt ＋ f7是出现“；3～”这个字符～～
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 很少用到 monad.writer,可能我看的项目太少了
<hymnusalae> PSWZ-ZhangY, kdesu？
<lemonhall> PSWZ-ZhangY: CTRL+ALT+F1.。。FXXX都试一遍。。。DEBIAN，我好久不用了。。还是UBUNTU好用
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 哦，Reader 的情況呢？
<crazymmen> 同学他爹去省里开会都是几个ipad 几个iphone那么发
<lemonhall> crazymmen: 我想骂人了
<PSWZ-ZhangY> ctrl＋alt＋fx是切换tty啊～～
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 比较多
<lemonhall> PSWZ-ZhangY: 你不是说你进TTY里面了么？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 没有～～虚拟终端～～
<PSWZ-ZhangY> konsole
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 额， 我表达的不太清楚～
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 那有時間嗎？有一些問題想問問。最近在看 Learn you a haskell，RWH 沒有注意到有更詳細的內容了。
<lemonhall> PSWZ-ZhangY: 你知道就好
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 如果可以的話，麻煩您加一下 #ubuntu-cn-ot 了，這裏最近聊 FP 好像比較引公憤的說。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 奇怪～～我这kdesu：bash: kdesu: command not found
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 感謝。
<lemonhall> PSWZ-ZhangY: 不知道。。不用KDE
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 最近都忘得七七八八了，不过还是可以问问的
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 额， 谢了～～
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 私聊
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 好的。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 不是，主要原因是，这里是UBUNTU频道，这里有这么多菜鸟，你大声说FP，觉得太装逼了。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, ……還有人談政治呢。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 那是某个年纪，雄性到特征之一。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 還有你這樣蛋疼的人，下午在這戳我……
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 因为你的问题都停留在一些陌生的虚构的概念上，也不是实际问题
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 鄙视我吧，去私聊吧。。。。
<GPLfeng> hi
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍬ 
<lemonhall> HI
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不鄙視你鄙視誰。myke2問SPoJ都不說。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 你再跟我聊天就显得更蛋疼了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我沒有說我不蛋疼。
<drdi> 有perl的频道吗？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 去蛋疼吧，快去快去。。。FP。。。FP一看到就烦，不符合人类思考习惯的语言，数学家发明出来的东西
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: hayoo 怎么装？cabal list 搜不到
<crazymmen> 砍你们对话比看日文还蛋疼
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……我們到 #ubuntu-cn-ot 說吧。
<lemonhall> drdi: 有。。我刚进去。。。531个人呢
<crazymmen> 日文最起码还认识几句话
<Yuking> lemonhall:  hymnusalae: FP是啥东西？
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 这里哪像 ubuntu 了，gentoo arch fedora suse debian lfs 什么都有的
<lemonhall> Yuking: 函数式语言。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 貌似FP更符合人类思维习惯..
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 不要問我。
<MaskRay> ofan: 赞成
<lemonhall> ofan: 你的专业背景？
<ofan> lemonhall: 无背景..
<MaskRay> lemonhall: fp 是描述一个东西怎么做，而 imperative programming 是制定怎么做，你说哪个更符合人类思维习惯
 * lemonhall 表示，美国法庭蛋疼要求，陪审团不能由工程师、科学家等有强烈专业背景的组成。高学历的都蛋疼。。。
<ofan> 小学文化..
<jyf1987> 额
<jyf1987> 为何不能
 * lemonhall 高中吧。。尤其是刑事案件。。。
<ofan> 怎么163突然连不上了..
<jyf1987> 这是搞歧视
<crazymmen> 涛哥说了 你们玩技术的是需要特殊监管的一类人
<crazymmen> 摘自开场白
<ofan> 连接超时...
 * lemonhall 美国法院认为，高学历的人思维习惯和常人不一样，逻辑太严密。。。容易被人利用。。。
<crazymmen> 163美文提
<ofan> 是容易利用别人把
 * lemonhall 鬼知道，美国人为什么这么蛋疼，要求陪审团是一群直觉派？
<jyf1987> 但是这是搞歧视阿
<jyf1987> 跟白人认为黑人智力低下 不适合又选举权一样得阿
<crazymmen> Maucat：2001:da8:9000:a018:10d6:13b9:8a88:564b 这是ipv6地址吧？
<jyf1987> 这分明就是职业歧视 违宪
<lwf808> DNS负载分担，比如www对应5条记录，服务器是不是会把五条记录一起发出去？
<lemonhall> lwf808: 明显不会吧
<ofan> lemonhall: 你举这个例子不适用于讨论的这个问题
<lemonhall> ofan: 我已经忘记了我举这个例子的目的了
<lwf808> lemonhall, 好的，谢了
<ofan> 呢就是跑题了
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩。。估计是，我是为了说明啥来着/
<ofan> lemonhall: FP不适合人类思维？
<lemonhall> ofan: 不行，我一来就想把这里水掉。。。
<jyf1987> 这种想法就跟土工认为中国人民不适合自己管理自己一样 额
 * lemonhall 罪过罪过。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 我觉得FP不符合啊，有人说OO最符合。。X的。。你认为OO符合？
<jyf1987> 国内有什么git德repo么
<lemonhall> ofan: 我认为过程式到最和啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 编程范式本来就很多种
<drdi> lemonhall 那个perl频道是那个啊 第一次上irc的
<lemonhall> drdi: join perl....
<lemonhall> drdi: 你在用什么上IRC？
<drdi> empathy
<lemonhall> drdi: PERL怎么了？我略懂。。。。
 * reiv 当年，第一次看到"s = 0; for i = 0 to 100; s = s + i; next i"的时候，真的觉得很雷人。你做加法，搞个i出来干什么？
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧，我统一你的观点
<lemonhall> reiv: 唔。。。FP怎么写？
<drdi> lemonhall给你个链接吧http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=320152
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 初学perl关于------------->>>从命令行在线编辑的问题
 * reiv 现在，反而觉得 foldr1 (+) [1..100] 有点怪异了。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 很干净吧，reiv 的例子没额外的 i
 * reiv C之类的写多了，习惯性用循环变量。当年用basic，用goto用的无比的熟练。
 * reiv 你说，正常人的思维怎么会有goto这个东西？
<ofan> 其实刚才说OO,可以看看ruby的一些写法..
<hymnusalae> reiv, 嚇死我了……居然出來了……
<reiv> ruby其实也挺FP的。1.9里面都有curry了。
<lemonhall> drdi: 你那个正则就没起作用。。。很久不用了，但是确实没用。。再想想
 * lemonhall FP到底是什么啊？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: functional programming
 * lemonhall 高阶函数，匿名函数，MAP，REDUCE？
<MaskRay> curry 这个词是不是取自 Haskell Brooks Curry
<drdi> lemonhall:哦
<reiv> MaskRay: 印象中是的。
<lidb> freeflyi1g, ping
<reiv> MaskRay: 还有一个语言叫Curry的。
<lidb> freeflyi1g, 帮忙发一个 ibus-hangul 1.3.1-2 和 ibus 1.3.9-1 的同步申请
<lidb> freeflyi1g, 很久不用 launchpad, 都不知道该怎么发了
<reiv> 诸位，有没有熟悉java的，推荐点书吧。
<lidb> freeflyi1g, 有一位法国用户发了一封邮件到我的邮箱，抱怨这个包在法文键盘下无法使用
<lidb> freeflyi1g, 你看一下是否要 backport
<fhong> 对呀，有没有java的一点教程下载呢？
<fhong> :-D
<MaskRay> reiv: 明白了
<lidb> reiv, Java编程思想 http://book.douban.com/subject/1313042/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Java编程思想：第3版 (豆瓣)
<lidb> reiv, 看完后就看 effective java 和 Java 核心技术
<fhong> lidb: 好的
<lemonhall> reiv: 关键是写项目。。。
<lidb> reiv, 看完后想往下走就看 Java 虚拟机, 想往上走就看架构
<lidb> reiv, 想熟练就看 JDO, Hibernate, Spring, Struts
<lidb> reiv, 想爽就看 groovy, scala,
<fhong> 感觉上irc empathy没有皮筋爽
<reiv> 手上有个android手机，想自己写些东西。
<lemonhall> reiv: 那就不必要学JAVA。。。。
<reiv> 一直用C、ruby写东西，所以。。
<lidb> reiv, android 不大一样，看完 java 语法就直接看 android 了吧
<reiv> lidb: 有很多实践方面的问题。例如exception到底在哪里catch好之类的问题，懂了语法也没用。
<lemonhall> reiv: ANDROID有一部分库是共享JAVA的，机制很好，广播监听机制好
<reiv> 很多java思考问题的方式也不知道。
<lemonhall> reiv: 但是如果你到C语言好到话，为何不去看那个最新到项目呢？LLVM ON ANDROID。。。
<lidb> reiv, 这个属于分层的问题, 建议看别人的源码学习，自己体验各种选择的优缺点
<reiv> 用多了fp，习惯用递归。java也肯定能用递归，但应该不是很鼓励用的。
<reiv> 所以想问一下，这方面，偏重实践的书籍。
<lidb> reiv, Java 没有尾递归优化，所以小心点
<ofan> 放心用
<drovencrazy> 我想问 FP 是free pascle？
<lidb> reiv, 没有大问题，但是也别玩得太 high
<ofan> java里内存要多少有多少..
<lidb> drovencrazy, FP: Functional Programming
<drovencrazy> 函数化编程？
<drovencrazy> lidb 谢谢
<reiv> 一般翻译成“函数式”
<lidb> ofan, 你确定，比如 FP 里边检验一个列表中是否每个数据都满足某个条件，经常用的就是递归，你 Java 就不敢这么玩
<ofan> 我觉得 要搞java，得整个4核，16G内存的及其..
<ofan> 机器
<drovencrazy> android目前太杂了 山寨都有无数
<ofan> 话说 还没见过 山寨的android机..
<reiv> lidb: 不用递归的，FP一般有很多直接对list操作的函数。例如haskell里直接用List.all就可以了。
<lemonhall> ofan: M9....
<jyf1987>  尾递归调用不就象exec执行程序一样吗 没啥
<drovencrazy> ofan 刚从电脑城回来 各种想都没想到的android平板
<reiv> lidb: ruby里面也有collect之类的
<ofan> lemonhall: m9 貌似还可以..
<drovencrazy> lemonhall：M9不算山寨吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 自己去搜索。。M9.。。长城，还有著名的电器厂商推出到
<drovencrazy> lemonhall：今天去试了试手  系统做的很垃圾
<ofan> 山寨机那配置 根本跑不动android
<Yuking> lemonhall: 如果M9是山寨的，那MOTO呀，三星呀，HTC呀都是山寨的
<reiv> 其实现在android手机就是带打电话功能的pda...
<drovencrazy> lemonhall：挺欣赏魅族的  少数的有想法的国内企业
<Yuking> lemonhall: 差别在于哪个更山寨
<ofan> 话说，android没个1ghz的cpu，跑起来就没啥感觉..
<drovencrazy> ofen：你应该去瞅瞅，不得不说山寨机还是很牛的
<drovencrazy> 1G+512RAM+某GPU 只卖999RMB
<ofan> drovencrazy: 高配 质量好的 就不能算山寨了..
 * lemonhall 行了吧，我最痛苦的地方是，开发ANDROID，估计得要个i7的CPU才行。。。。。
<reiv> ofan: 我的是1G的cpu。
<drovencrazy> ofen 现在没法界定什么是山寨了
 * lemonhall qemu太痛苦了。。。。
<ofan> reiv: 那不错..
<reiv> lemonhall: 用android-x86吧。
<reiv> ofan: 就是比较耗电..
<lemonhall> reiv: EEEPC那批人搞得。。是吧。。用过。。还比较给力
<drovencrazy> * android开发至少注册费低
<ofan> eeepc在国外挺火的
<drovencrazy> 国外人买东西想法很奇怪
<ofan> 老外也这么看国内的..
<drovencrazy> 至少他们觉得apple系的很方便
<tenzu_> happyaron: ??
<tenzu_> happyaron: 老小
<fhong> tenzu：应该叫细佬
<drovencrazy> 搞不懂为什么那么多人买ipad  旁边一哥们的办小时崩溃了5次了
<happyaron> tenzu_: ?
<tenzu_> fhong: 他不让我叫他别的昵称
<void1> 用非app store的软件了吧
<drovencrazy> 越狱肯定是要的
 * lemonhall APPLE是很方便啊。。UBUNTU要不是比大多数版本好用，谁理它啊。。。。
<tenzu_> happyaron: 帮我那个ID踢掉
<void1> 自己越狱，乱装软件，崩溃也自然自己负责
<void1> ipad的越狱，完全就是为了盗版软件了
<fhong> happyaron: 不是t我把
<drovencrazy> 他一个小白 装的都是免费IPA
<ofan> chrome更新真快..
<happyaron> tenzu_: 踢了它也还在服务器上。
<tenzu_> happyaron: 那我自己想想办法。。。我忘了挂在哪里了
<drovencrazy> 有没有教育网的
<fhong> drovencrazy: 我有
<drovencrazy> fhong:什么客户端？如何验证的？
<tenzu> 哼哼，成功了
<fhong> drovencrazy: 但是再用宽带……
<drovencrazy> fhong:一样 但是教育网有六维
<fhong> drovencrazy: 我用教育网的时候都不用怎么验证呀，皮筋和enpathy都能上来的
<fhong> drovencrazy: ipv6？
<tenzu> pidgin挂不上扣扣
<lemonhall> fhong: 啥叫皮进？
<fhong> lemonhall: pidgin
<drovencrazy> fhong:啥学校 够幸福   我们验证ip 版本号 mac地址绑定
<tenzu> 屁精
<fhong> drovencrazy: 你说这个呀，我以为你说上irc，用mentohust被
<drovencrazy> irc根本不可能
<drovencrazy> fhong:ipv4带宽是按bit算的
<fhong> drovencrazy: 我们的瑞杰认证端，然后用mentohust抓包就能上了，irc和宽带一样上的把
<lidb> freeflyi1g, ping
<drovencrazy> fhong:现在直接换宽带了，校园网已经没有存在价值了
<fhong> drovencrazy: 不知ipv6为何物……，校园网是为了上教务处……
<drovencrazy> fhong:有个PT站 有全网最全各种资源
<drovencrazy> fhong:随便一个电影都是几十G
<fhong> drovencrazy: 我们的ftp是挺好，不过是不能有娱乐资源的
<drovencrazy> fhong:推荐六维空间
<drovencrazy> fhong:所有资源载速破6MB
<fhong> drovencrazy: 不了解……
<fhong> drovencrazy: 俺只知道，网线里面八跟线，电脑一插就over
<drovencrazy> fhong:扯了吧。。。用IPV6看世界杯
<iksjs> L
<fhong> drovencrazy: 世界杯还早了吧%……
<drovencrazy> fhong:去年的时候 宽带不给力 就用校园网 10来个人挤在一台电脑上
<lemonhall> 好不给力
<lemonhall> 水了水了
<drovencrazy> lemonhall:有没有水房 这房间不太适合胡扯
<vicwjb> github 太不给力了
<lemonhall> 求一个水频道，周末无聊到想水。。我非常想灌水。。。
<lemonhall> drovencrazy: 我也想找个水房。
<drovencrazy> 水人顶楼上
<Gun^Rose> ubuntu10.04 chromium 一点关闭按钮就死机！太邪乎了！谁有解决办法？
<jyf1987> vicwjb:  那用什么
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 看日志？
<Gun^Rose> 哦
<vicwjb> jyf1987: clone速度1kb
<jyf1987> vicwjb: 比svn快点 额
<vicwjb> jyf1987: 郁闷啊
<lemonhall> Gun^Rose: 就是不知到看哪个日志。。。LINUX有灾难DUMP么？你那个司机。。有日志么？
<vicwjb> 推荐一款外语学习的软件啊
<lemonhall> vicwjb: 罗赛塔石碑
<vicwjb> lemonhall: 什么东东？
<lemonhall> vicwjb: 保证你1年内学会西班牙语，并且可以和西班牙人聊天
<vicwjb> lemonhall: 俺要英语的
<lemonhall> vicwjb: 软件啊，不过是WIN下的。。。
<lemonhall> vicwjb: 基本上你能想到到语言都有，可惜没有TAHITI语
<vicwjb> lemonhall: 俺要linux的
<edison0354> vicwjb: 罗塞塔有MAC版的
<edison0354> vicwjb: 俺有罗塞塔的日语全的
<drovencrazy> vicwjb:花点钱出国算了 三个月 怎么都会了
<lemonhall> vicwjb: 你就扯淡吧，装个虚拟机吧。。。这时候讲什么原则啊。。。
<vicwjb> lemonhall: 虚拟机都挺长时间没开了。。
<lemonhall> vicwjb: LINUX下只有背单词，过六级用的软件。。可没有所谓的，真正到语言学习软件
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你哪里人？
 * lemonhall 表示,这个男人来自地球
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<drovencrazy> 1.7G 此时格外怀念ipv6 分分钟下完
 * lemonhall 我还是把这里水掉了。。。。
 * lemonhall 不行，我走哪里水哪里。。。。
<drdi> lemonhall:那个 我那个问题……
<lemonhall> drdi: ？
<drdi> 就是那个关于perl的
<lemonhall> drdi: 你自己摸索出来了？
<drdi> 没有啊 我才看小骆驼书四五天吧 很菜还
<debianer> 想问一句，这里就没有人玩wesnoth吗？韦诺之战没人玩吗
<lemonhall> debianer: 战棋
<debianer> lemonhall: 什么
<debianer> 请问，linuxqq有没有官方更新了？
<lemonhall> drdi: 我咋觉得你那句话貌似等价于"PRINT $1" WHO
<lemonhall> drdi: 之前的正则起到作用了么？
<drovencrazy> debianer:QQ就别多想了
<tiejohn> empathy下QQ可以用了。
<tiejohn> 可惜不能贴图。
<buguess> 真的可以用了？
<lainme> debianer: 我只玩单机
<tiejohn> 我现在就在用啊。
<buguess> 我问个别的问题阿
<drovencrazy> ubuntuqq会丢失好友
<tiejohn> 论坛有帖子，将协议改为2010
<buguess> 我从KUBUNTU-DESKTOP转到GNOME了，可是界面是英文的。
<buguess> 直接下的是ubuntu-desktop包
<buguess> 语言设置了也没用，还是灰的。增加语言的时候中文已经安装
<drovencrazy> QQ崩溃第n+1次 放弃了
<tiejohn> EMPATHY下的很稳定啊。
<buguess> 用QQ的话直接用WEB的阿
<tiejohn> 不喜欢用WEB
<drovencrazy> O疼的QQ
<buguess> 我都好长时间没登过QQ了。
<buguess> 上去就是聊天，没别的事干
<drovencrazy> QQ还能干什么？
<debianer> lainme: 联网也不错阿
<drdi> lemonhall:who 是我那个文件名啊 我把那个正则写成脚本就可以过滤出来网址了
<debianer> lainme: 玩orocia很好玩
<lainme> debianer: 水平太差...还在玩初级的战役
<iksjs> http://web2.qq.com/  最近吃内存了，是不是也在背后开始扫描了
<buguess> 应该是开的功能太多了
<drovencrazy> 扫描一直有
<buguess> 把一些不用的应用都放进去累
<iksjs> WebQQ Mini http://w.qq.com/   这个还正常，反正用着QQ不放心，最后废弃中
<drovencrazy> 腾讯总是搞些很2的事情
<buguess> 同感
<drovencrazy> 腾讯服务器国内大公司最垃圾
<buguess> 总跟着别人的脚步走
<iksjs> 用VPN上WEBIRC聊天  哈哈 安全
<buguess> webirc是啥阿
<drovencrazy> QQ反正不聊什么河蟹内容
<buguess> 和我们现在这个用的有啥区别 阿
<iksjs> 用浏览器上IRC聊天
<buguess> 哦。。。
<iksjs> 装在机器里的都可能泄露资料
<buguess> 现在进IRC找中文的人聊天太难累
<buguess> 了
<iksjs> 我想找个电影房间呀
<drovencrazy> 还是国内用linux的少
<lemonhall> drdi: perl -n -e '/(www)/;print $1'  who
<drovencrazy> win平台被QQ霸占了
<lemonhall> drdi: 这个我试验出来就可以。。。。
<lemonhall> drdi: 正则对不对你得慢慢调
<drdi> lemonhall 这个是过滤出来www了 那个。我的是想出来www.google.com 这样的
<drdi> 嗯
<lemonhall> drdi: 正则是不用就忘。。。我再看看
<debianer> 欢迎大家加入#wesnoth.cn
<lemonhall> join wesnoth.cn
<buguess> jion #wesnoth.cn
<drdi> lemonhall:谢了 我下了
<quanru> unetbootin 能刻录PE之类的吗   还是只能linux
<lemonhall> debianer: 你怎么装的，哪个版本的？
 * lemonhall perl -n -e '/(www\..*\.com)/;print $1'  who
 * lemonhall 娘的，我找到写法了，你人走了！！！！！！！！
<Ubberlisk> 服务器500错误怎么回事儿？一个网页在本地毫无问题，传到服务器上就500错误了=。=
 * lemonhall perl -n -e '/(www\..*\.(com|net|gov|cn|org|edu))/;print "$1\n"'  who
<lemonhall> Ubberlisk: 内部错误，原因多了
<MaskRay> perl -lne '/(www\..*\.(com|net|gov|cn|org|edu))/&&print'
<lemonhall> MaskRay: l是？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: loop?
<MaskRay> lemonhall：自动加 \n
<Ubberlisk> 他也告诉我内部错误，但是怎么排查呢
<Ubberlisk> PHP都能运行，一个普通的网页就不行了
<lemonhall> MaskRay: perl -lne '/(www\..*\.(com|net|gov|cn|org|edu))/&&print $1' who
<debianer> 加入#wesnoth.cn吧
<lemonhall> whosyourdaddy'www.google.com'who
<lemonhall> faslkdjflkasjdlfjkwww.fxxxkyou.cndlafsksjdlfkj;alskdjfklasdf
 * lemonhall who 这个文件的内容
<lemonhall> Ubberlisk: 网页不行？500错误？是比较奇怪，我不熟悉APACHE。。。
<debianer> 还有玩wesnoth的吗？ 加入#wesnoth.cn
<Ubberlisk> 恩，网页上只有图片，标题兰，导航兰，用了一点JS，但是同类的网页没问题
<Ubberlisk> 就他有问题=。=
<debianer> 周末来放松一下哦
<lemonhall> Ubberlisk: 同一个目录？
<lemonhall> Ubberlisk: 这个文件是不是加了什么特殊权限了
<lemonhall> Ubberlisk: 1、你上传到格式MAYBE被变了。2、500错误必须看LOG。。。否则真。。。
<debianer> 有没有人玩wesnoth游戏哦？加入 #wesnoth.cn
<lemonhall> Ubberlisk: APACHE的LOG应该有记录为何出错到
<Ubberlisk> 好吧，等朋友上线了让他帮我看看
<Ubberlisk> 网页在朋友的服务器上，我还不能直接看log
<Ubberlisk> 谢谢啦:)
<lemonhall> Ubberlisk: 你用FTP方式传送过去的？
<Ubberlisk> 恩
<lemonhall> Ubberlisk: 那估计就是选错了传输格式了。。。。
<Ubberlisk> 他windows server 2008 r2的服务器， IIS + PHP5 +mysql
<lemonhall> Ubberlisk: 应该使用ASCII，而不是二进制方式。。。
<Ubberlisk> 这样
<lemonhall> Ubberlisk: 猜测。。你删掉，从新传一次，确定选择的是ASCII方式
<Ubberlisk> 我以为binary兼容性好点
<Ubberlisk> 恩
<chowish> 大家的pidgin qq 2010能用不 我一用就崩溃 还得修改密码
<myke2> MaskRay: 有上下界最大流 构造了新的流求出最大流之后能否这样改造 把所有反向边的容量更新为0 重新求最大流 和原来相加?
<MaskRay> myke2: 不明白
<myke2> RavenChan: 开一个频道
<debianer> 我开了一个韦诺之战的频道，欢迎大家加入阿，#wesnoth.cn
<myke2> debianer: 那个频道干什么的
<chowish> 那游戏好玩么。。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 在?
<quanru> chowish: 第一次用pidgin的qq    好友丢失了好几十个   昨天用了pidgin的QQ2010好友又丢失  幸亏能在网页QQ的单向好友里找到   但是备注都没了
<chowish> 。。。。。 那么 你怎么办呢？？？
<myke2> quanru: qq么应该webqq
<myke2> MaskRay: #oi-cn试试
<quanru> myke2: 我现在发现webqq才是王道
<chowish> 现在不是只有webqq2了么和miniqq。。。。
<myke2> quanru: pidgin那个qq是open的，其实是反向工程的结果
<chowish> webqq2在破电脑上真不是一般的卡。。。。
<quanru> myke2: 不懂哈   方正以后不敢用了  empathy的就可以  但是现在不行了
<chowish> 我用linuxqq觉得很原始 就想用pidgin的qq了
<RavenChan> myke2, ...
<Ubberlisk> wine一个也不错哦
<myke2> RavenChan: 加#oi-cn
 * lemonhall WEBQQ，我用WEBQQ我自豪
<chowish> empathy可以qq？？？
<Ubberlisk> http://ctrlzspree.com/wordpress/
<chowish> 我不用webqq我也很自豪阿。。。。。
<Ubberlisk> 上面有wineQQ的教程
<quanru> Ubberlisk: 我wine过    后来用了删除重复文件的命令后   wine就用不了TM了
<chowish> 不喜欢wine。。。。。。
<Ubberlisk> 呵呵，别删除啊
<quanru> chowish: 之前可以的   现在登录不上  我比较喜欢empahy   简洁.
<Ubberlisk> 哇，你终于能打我们天朝的文字了
<chowish> empathy可以qq么？？？
<quanru> Ubberlisk: 后悔都来不及   好多配置文件都丢了  重新设置了一遍
<quanru> chowish: 都说之前可以的
<chowish> empathy的依赖真不是一般的多阿。。。。
<Ubberlisk> 把那个.wine文件夹删掉就好了一般
<chowish> 果断放弃empathy。。。。
<quanru> Ubberlisk: 我的一个东西安装不上
<Ubberlisk> 用那个winetricks配置还是很方便的
<Ubberlisk> 要装什么？
<quanru> Ubberlisk: 不行   有个东西在微软网站上没了   不能下载那个
<chowish> Ubberlisk 觉得除了cedega 其他好像办不到 窗口模式 鼠标不出窗口那种。。。。。
<Ubberlisk> 什么没有了？
<Ubberlisk> xml3?
<chowish> 那个东西？
<Ubberlisk> 用xml6就可以
<myke2> chowish: 什么cedega
<chowish> 商业的类wine软件
<Ubberlisk> 我一个月前wineqq的时候没问题，然后就总结了一下：）
<lemonhall> wine我现在只用来做一件事情
<lemonhall> 虚拟自由XXXXXXX
<chowish> lemonhall 啥意思？？？
<myke2> lemonhall: 那东西少用
<chowish> xxxxxx == 门？？？
<lemonhall> myke2: 为啥？
<lemonhall> myke2: 容易被OOXX反向追踪，引JC叔叔？
<Ubberlisk> 别翻了，现在条子到处抓革命党呢
<lemonhall> myke2: 也就它用起来比较方便。。。弹出来到纹章是很多啦。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 另外我觉得那东西的制造者也不纯洁
 * lemonhall 来吧，我也想多些经历
<lemonhall> myke2: 那个？那个本来就是米国到国会支持的。。。。
<chowish> 究竟是啥  你们能说中文不。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> myke2: 算在那个2000万基金会，是那个项目的一部分。。我调查过了
<myke2> lemonhall: 算了，个人信仰问题
<Ubberlisk> 基金会网站哪里，我去找个实习XD
 * lemonhall 当年最英明的事情是，知道了某个宪兵，法【】【【】fasdf【我们】章程的存在。。。没有签名
<AnThOnYhO> happyaron: 晚上好呀！
 * lemonhall 现在想起来，当时要是签署了就好了
<myke2> lemonhall: 还有，这个频道也不要讨论这种东西
<Ubberlisk> 怕什么
<Ubberlisk> 还能抓了我们？
<chowish> 说啥呢 你们
<lemonhall> myke2: 好吧，尊重管理者的意志
 * lemonhall 推荐大家一部好片子，这个男人来自地球
<myke2> happyaron: roylez 好
<roylez_> .
<lemonhall> debianer: 装好了
<lemonhall> debianer: 下载了音乐包是正确的决定，很好的音乐
<iksjs> 斯巴达克斯:竞技场之神
<iksjs> 斯巴达300前传要拍了
<Ubberlisk> 很好很强大，300前传
<iksjs> 美剧迷 http://www.meijumi.com/
<AnThOnYhO> roylez: 有没有vpn
<roylez_> AnThOnYhO: 有，从来不用，别人给的
<AnThOnYhO> roylez_: 哎这个马屁的gfw
<AnThOnYhO> 搞得手机年twitter facebook google reader都不能用了。
<Ubberlisk> 有VPN就用呗
<AnThOnYhO> 就是没有呀
<AnThOnYhO> 只有ssh的
<AnThOnYhO> 手机上用不了
<iksjs> 电欣最近污染有htt，ps服务的域名
<AnThOnYhO> 恩
<Ubberlisk> 那就手动配置 hosts文件
<AnThOnYhO> 这是手机呀
<AnThOnYhO> 再说gfw
<Ubberlisk> android手机可以的
<Ubberlisk> linux core
<myke2> AnThOnYhO: 这东西说实话无从讨论
<iksjs> G，F/W 请分开说
<lemonhall> 我用我自己到DNS
<lemonhall> 不过用处不大。。。。
<iksjs> 我门上个网真不容易呀
<lemonhall> debianer: 我装好了，啊啊啊啊
<chowish> ubberlisk 修改hosts可以上那些被qiang的的网站？？？
<Ubberlisk> 可以避免dns污染
<iksjs> 直接买 VPN吧  现在也不贵了
<AnThOnYhO> 不过有些是直接封ip的
<AnThOnYhO> 就麻烦了
<iksjs> 要不用自GG由M门
<Ubberlisk> 或者路由器刷番茄固件，自动vpn翻墙
<iksjs> 我想用无线电上网
<AnThOnYhO> 那出去了就麻烦了呀
<AnThOnYhO> 我是手机
<Ubberlisk> 不过翻不翻目前意义不大，好多服务天朝都有山寨
<iksjs> 翻好，可以避免IRC攻击
<Ubberlisk> 新闻自由啥的，看了也帮不行太多的忙
<roylez_> 看新闻的地方都被割了，我只好去翻翻轮轮站
<Ubberlisk> 法轮功的网站也不客观
<AnThOnYhO> 不翻我手机上的mobilerss
<AnThOnYhO> 就没办法用
<iksjs> IRC的缺点是显示你的IP地址，翻了就可以避免IRC攻击了
<AnThOnYhO> 就看不了google reader
<Ubberlisk> 看看华尔街日报，德国之声，世界报，上面的评论文章比新闻有意思
<lemonhall> 韦诺之战真不错
<Ubberlisk> 看最近利比亚的动乱，才发现当年邓爷爷很仁慈的，仅仅是机枪扫射，坦克碾肉饼；卡扎菲直接飞机仍炸弹XD
<lemonhall> debianer: 人呢？
<lemonhall> debianer: 我们来联机！！！！！！
<Ubberlisk> 有点樱花大战的感觉XD
<Guest56472> 求助啊，我的gedit不知道为啥突然一下打不开了，有没有什么初始化的方法
<chowish> ubberlisk 居然扯到如此的问题 就不要说了吧。。。。。。
<myke2> Guest56472: 用vim
<Guest56472> 。。。那玩意还不是很熟，我要编辑一个很麻烦的文件
<Ubberlisk> 估计这位仁兄gedit大不开就如此大吼，vim对于他应该更麻烦
<myke2> Guest56472: å­¦
<chowish> 是什么样的问题 你的gedit有打开过的么？？？
<lemonhall> Guest56472: 在控制台下键入gedit?
<Ubberlisk> 别，一下弄没了他的热情
<Guest56472> 关键是没有出错提示
<lemonhall> Guest56472: 在控制台下打开GEDIT。。。看一下报什么错
<Ubberlisk> 你在终端里敲gedit看看
<Guest56472> 没有
<Guest56472> 一直等在那里
<Ubberlisk> 一切正常？查看进程里有没有他
<lemonhall> Guest56472: 卸载了重装呢？
<Guest56472> 有
<chowish> killall or pkill 他
<Guest56472> 。。。不用这么狠吧
<lemonhall> Guest56472: 没有LOG。。不好说什么问题
<Guest56472> 就是没log和提示，才上来问多
<chowish> 然后再重新gedit
<chowish> 不用重装 没这回事的
<chowish> top or ps查看进程有不
<Ubberlisk> 关闭他的进程，看看能不能重新打开
<Guest56472> 有几个，我kill一下看看
<chowish> 杀掉就可以了 如果是bug的话 就是rp问题
<chowish> 都有几个了。。。。。
<Guest56472> /bin/sh /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins/externaltools/tools/build  是这个命令多原因
<chowish> 这叫原因？？？
<BigOne> 这里有人用OpenBox的么？
<Guest56472> kill掉就出来了
<Ubberlisk> :)
<BigOne> ？？
<chowish> openbox + xcompmgr 结果那个glxgears  惨不忍睹
<chowish> 那个xcompmgr确实太古老了
<BigOne> chowish: 你知道怎么让OpenBox的root菜单支持图标么？
<chowish> 这个我倒是不知道 不过我的fvwm倒是可以的。。。。。。
<BigOne> chowish: 我也知道fvwm可以，感觉还是fvwm配置起来比较自由。但是fvwm，对于最大化的支持不是最好。
<chowish> 为啥 最大化那里不好？？？
<BigOne> 而且，fvwm很久没更新的，对于一些新的窗口命令也不是太支持
<chowish> 嗯 我的28打补丁能行 》28的就不行了
<BigOne> chowish: 比如，你最大化一个窗口，如firefox。那你关闭之后，下次开启的时候，firefox默认的大小是最大化的窗口大小，但是fvwm却把他设置成一般大小
<chowish> 所以果断还是28的  然后把fvwm mask掉 不用更新了。。。。。
<chowish> 我一般没有窗口用最大化 都是那个大小
<BigOne> 就是说，fvwm不能判断窗口的状态，也不会记忆。
<chowish> 会阿
<BigOne> 怎么配？
<chowish> 我这个没有配置
<debianer> 还有玩wesnoth的吗？韦诺之战
<chowish> 他本来就又的阿
<debianer> 加入#wesnoth.cn
<BigOne> chowish：貌似没有的。
<chowish> 那游戏不好玩阿
<debianer> chowish: 这个游戏都不好玩了，还什么游戏好玩阿
<chowish> 不会啊  除了roxterm 不会之外 其他的都会阿
<debianer> chowish: 有很多玩法
<chowish> 因为roxterm我限制他的大小
<BigOne> 我说窗口按钮，不是大小。
<BigOne> 你比如，openbox，你最大化浏览器窗口后，即使你关闭了，下次开启的时候也保持最大化的状态。
<BigOne> 但是fvwm 会默认为一般窗口。
<chowish> 我的ob和fvwm怎么都有。。。。。。
<BigOne> 而且，fvwm退出的时候有些粗暴。直接kill的。
<chowish> 我还为fm的大小忘记调节而烦恼下次开启的大小  但是我平常又喜欢这样。。。。。
<chowish> 嗯 确实如此 linuxsir上面有方法好像
<BigOne> chowish: 难道我们都杯具了？
<chowish> 不过我一般都是在terminal里直接halt的。。。。。。
<BigOne> 我一般是不用登录管理器的，直接提示符登录，然后startx
<chowish> 我没有为他的大小而在意的。。。。。
<chowish> 我也是是
<chowish> 我是看电脑的心情  而看看需要回到console的
<chowish> 温度高就console 低了就startx
<BigOne> chowish: 不过，fvwm 到底对现在的窗口命令支持度如何呢？
<BigOne> 你的机器那么容易热啊？我一般需要编译东西或者装系统什么的，会到console，平时就在x下。
<chowish> 现在是32了吧 我就没有了解有无新的 我是用28的 然后mask掉就不用更新了
<BigOne> 什么32，28?
<chowish> 因为那些圆角补丁啥的貌似只有28的才编译得过
<chowish> 2.5.32 和 2.5.28
<BigOne> 官方貌似只有31吧。
<chowish> 我很少去关注 我只用28的.。。。。
<BigOne> 不过，到底fvwm还有没有更新的？
<chowish> 我就不得而知了 以前的30 和 前段时间的31 打上圆角就编译不过 就没有再去注意了
<BigOne> 貌似31是一个beta版
<BigOne> 至于最新的stable，是2.4.20
<chowish> 其实很多东西不稳定的都比stable稳定  说真的 2.4的直接五十。。。。。
<chowish> 那叫古老了
<gebjgd> chowish, 太节省了
<gebjgd> chowish, 我2004年的机器还跑openbox呢
<chowish> 就像 debian 硬要用 stable  那是很痛苦的一件事
<BigOne> gebjgd，其实，如果fvwm对窗口管理支持好点的话，我会fvwm
<gebjgd> BigOne, 不爱fvwm，比openbox慢
<chowish> 我一只用fvwm 一直ob  反正他们我是感觉不出来的
<BigOne> gebjgd，个人觉得，速度上fvwm不比openbox慢多少。但资源方面fvwm的确少
<gebjgd> BigOne, 我自己的体验。配置好的ob和fv。fvwm慢
<BigOne> 至少，在fvwm不用再装tint2这个程序。
<chowish> bigone 不一定 ob的性能很高的
<gebjgd> BigOne, 必须抓过
<gebjgd> BigOne, 必须装
<gebjgd> BigOne, 爱的就是tint2
<chowish> 不用 开 缩略图就行了
<BigOne> gebjgd， 我目前用openbox，没tint2
<gebjgd> BigOne, 就爱tint2
<chowish> tint2 准备换bmpanel2
<gebjgd> BigOne, 我一般15个systemtray
<chowish> 吓死我了 15个tray？？？
<BigOne> gebjgd， chowish。 可能每个人的习惯不同，我一般主要就是一个浏览器窗口。作为“桌面”
<BigOne> 所以，我用 W键帮定右键，开启root-menu
<chowish> fvwm 我缩略图当面板的。。。。。
<BigOne> W键和左键，开启list-menu
<gebjgd> chowish, pidgin, alun, gnome-power-manager, dropbox, fcitx, goldendict, hotot, nm-applet, openfetion, xchat, orage, obmixer, 等等
<gebjgd> chowish, 一开机就一堆
<chowish> 其实我是用快捷键 直接打开的 menu还是右键
<gebjgd> chowish, 用打印机和扫描仪的时候还有hplip
<BigOne> chowish 感觉fvwm那个icon不错，可以随意拖动。
<chowish> 那个icon？？？
<chowish> 缩略图？？？
<BigOne> chowish，不是所略图，就窗口最小化后，会在桌面上有个程序图标的那个。
<gebjgd> BigOne, 就是缩略图。
<chowish> 就是缩略图
<BigOne> gebjgd，你那么推崇openbox，有个问题想请教一下，怎么在root-menu中用图标
<BigOne> 哦，原来如此，看来我out了。
<chowish> 我的缩略图是设置固定的。。。。。
<gebjgd> BigOne, 没有图标。我用的pipemenu
<gebjgd> BigOne, perl脚本动态生成的。
<chowish> 其实你喜欢窗口是的可以是dmenu  也许跟好。。。。。
<BigOne> 有截图没？
<gebjgd> BigOne, 什么截图？
<BigOne> dmenu
<gebjgd> BigOne, 没用过
<chowish> 直接google就行 我没有装 以前用平铺管理器经常用的
<BigOne> 感觉不是太喜欢。
<chowish> musca与dmenu的结合很不错
<chowish> dmenu不占界面 可快捷键调用出来的
<BigOne> chowish 哦～原来如此。
<gebjgd> chowish, 很多menu都不占界面，都可以快捷键出来
<chowish> dmenu谁用谁知道 只能这样说 节省了grun 等run的软件。。。。。
<BigOne> 话说，我这人向来比较懒得配置。但是fvwm是我当初在配置上比较投入的一个。但最后，还是用了openbox
<chowish> 我也一样 所以才没有两只都用fvwm。。。。。。
<tomy_> 大家好阿，刚刚装上ubuntu
<BigOne> 其实，我个人觉得fvwm还是挺不错的。就是有些地方有点不足。
<BigOne> tomy_ 你好
<tomy_> 你好，以后多多关照阿
<chowish> 人都无完人  何况是人创造的东西呢
<BigOne> chowish 的确是这样，有机会看看fvwm和openbox的代码，看看能不能互补一下。
<BigOne> 话说，android的开发网站为啥被河蟹？
<chowish> 嗯 是个很不错的想法 不过我现在已经不想把时间浪费在桌面的配置身上了
<BigOne> chowish 其实我也很懒得去配置。现在基本能用就行。
<dubin> 大家好
<dubin> 刚学会用这个
<BigOne> 刚装完的时候，连文件管理器都没。后来gnome-look上找了个不错的图标，还有样式，就配上去用了。
<BigOne> pcmanfm
<BigOne> 你好,dubin
<^k^> dubin, 好  ㍘ 
<dubin> 谁在说话？
<dubin> 呵呵
<chowish> 觉得pcmanfm还是很不错的
<dubin> 你们都是高手啊
<BigOne> chowish： 是的，感觉比gnome那个要轻很多。
<chowish> 但是pcmanfm的缩略图感觉。。。。。。
<BigOne> dubin: 我不是高手～
<chowish> 限制了最大32m。。。。。。
<BigOne> chowish: 我不开缩略图的。
<chowish> 我缩略图还是用thunar 。。。。。。
<chowish> 我喜欢看书的封面。。。。。
<BigOne> chowish 那你pdf的浏览器用啥？
<BigOne> epdfview？还是envince？
<chowish> 看一大片书的封面 才选择卡拿一本的。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> chowish, 还是thunar好用
<BigOne> chowish: 那样也不错。
<dubin> 啥？
<chowish> foxitreader 渲染比较好 至少在我这里是如此 而且没有啥依赖
<BigOne> gebjgd，但是thunar还要以来xfce
<gebjgd> BigOne, 不用阿
<BigOne> foxitreader能在linux下用？
<gebjgd> BigOne, 能
<chowish> 有linux版本的
<gebjgd> BigOne, 有linux版本的
<BigOne> 哦～，幸福啊。我推荐在windows下用的就是foxit。
<gebjgd> BigOne, 不如evince给力
<chowish> 但是翻页很扯蛋。。。不支持jk键上下不支持空格翻半夜
<BigOne> mupdf，各位可以试试。
<BigOne> evince，很巨无霸的感觉。
<chowish> evince依赖很多  我还是忍了的。。。。。。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你一有时间就在这里.
<gebjgd> BigOne, chowish 因为支持texmaker编译重载
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 好久不来了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 一周没来了
<chowish> 方正我是去掉qt gnome 和kde 。。。。。
<edison0354> gebjgd: 确实好久没见你了
<BigOne> gebjgd，其实比起latex来说，gnome也应该算比较轻的了
<gebjgd> chowish, 不能不用gnome阿。很多东西需要的说
<chowish> 为啥？？？？
<chowish> 哪些东西需要gnome
<gebjgd> chowish, umts
<chowish> umts是啥？？？
<gebjgd> chowish, 3G网络
<chowish> 应该有代替的吧
<gebjgd> chowish, 另外gnome也不差劲阿
<BigOne> 其实我觉得gnome实在是太重了点。xfce也有点这个趋势了。
<gebjgd> xfce早就很胖了
<chowish> 我用的是gentoo  怕化时间编译
<gebjgd> chowish, arch用户路过，无压力
 * Guest56472 s
<BigOne> lfs表示压力很大。
<gebjgd> 去超市买烤鸡吃
<chowish> 只有fvwm 没有其他wm和de
<edison0354> BigOne: 膜拜LFS
<chowish> 没有试过lfs
<chowish> 不想浪费时间折腾对我意义不大的
<dubin> lan1
<dubin> ？
<Guest56472> 为啥我能ping通，但是上不了网，wget 显示路由不可达,trac没回应
<gebjgd> chowish, 那你用gentoo都够浪费时间的
<BigOne> 其实我也没试过～，不过确实很恐怖～
<gebjgd> chowish, 最不浪费时间的定制发行版就是arch了
<chowish> 方正lfs当桌面 比 gentoo 和arch都辛苦
<chowish> 我现在在用的就是arch
<Guest56472> --2011-03-06 00:26:36--  http://www.baidu.com/
<Guest56472> Resolving www.baidu.com... 119.75.218.45, 119.75.217.56
<BigOne> 其实，个人觉得arch还是不错的，gentoo么～～，真的有点麻烦。
<Guest56472> Connecting to www.baidu.com|119.75.218.45|:80... failed: No route to host.
<Guest56472> Connecting to www.baidu.com|119.75.217.56|:80... failed: No route to host.
<chowish> gentoo在我的另外一台愛机上
<BigOne> 相对来说，如果按照顺序 LFS, GENTOO, ARCH 个人是那么觉得的
<Guest56472> PING www.a.shifen.com (119.75.218.45) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Guest56472> From liangweijie.mshome.net (192.168.0.6): icmp_seq=1 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 192.168.0.1)
<Guest56472> 64 bytes from 119.75.218.45: icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time=61.3 ms
<Guest56472> From liangweijie.mshome.net (192.168.0.6): icmp_seq=2 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 192.168.0.1)
<Guest56472> 192.168.0.6这台机子是不是有问题
<chowish> 其实他们都大相径同 至少我是觉得如此
<BigOne> 最不折腾的就是ubuntu。
<franj> 我gentoo上的CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"
<chowish> 看看有无包丢失
<franj> 编译后感觉有时有点卡
<Guest56472> ping没有丢失
<BigOne> franj GCC上，有时候优化并不一定好和稳定。
<franj> 想改用回arch了，gentoo不省心。。
<chowish> 路由重启吧
<BigOne> 另外，有些指令集，使用了还不如不用。比如，mmx指令集。
<Guest56472> 房东家里，我怀疑是0.6这个机子在搞鬼
<chowish> 我是个懒人 但我很随便 装了就从了他们吧
<BigOne> Guest56472 你可以试试用静态arp
<Guest56472> qinlu@RD-AAA:/etc$ more resolv.conf
<Guest56472> # Generated by NetworkManager
<Guest56472> domain mshome.net
<Guest56472> search mshome.net
<Guest56472> nameserver 192.168.0.6
<Guest56472> 域名解析是根据这个文件吧
<^k^> Guest56472:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<chowish> ^K^很生气 后果很严重。。。。。。
<BigOne> chowish 是啊～～被具了～
<chowish> 惨剧发生了……
<ldan1> 晚上好
<BigOne> 晚上好ldanl
<BigOne> 话说，这里有MM么？
<ldan1> 应该没有吧
<BigOne> chowish: 感觉最不折腾的linux系统是ubuntu。
<BigOne> 其次，有人说windows的门槛低。其实，从安装上来说ubuntu的安装也很容易。
<chowish> 不觉得
<ldan1> 只要想没门槛
<chowish> 他们都差不多 真的
<franj> 我觉得弄懂windows底层比linux还难点。。
<Ubberlisk> 底层。。
<BigOne> franj 这点不假。
<chowish> franj  这个我同意
<Ubberlisk> 谁没事儿弄底层=。=
<chowish> 就是简单的注册表阿 优化阿 其实比内核配置 写脚本控制还难 可能是我不熟悉吧
<BigOne> Ubberlisk 有时候，并不是要搞明白底层，但是需要有个比较清晰的认识。
<Ubberlisk> 哦，吓死我了，原来底层是这个哦:)
<franj> 有时总想弄明白一些宏观的架构
<BigOne> chowish: 注册表很让我抓狂了
<chowish> 我不是说注册表 和其他的是低沉。。。。。我是说就是简单的注册表都让我抓狂了
<Ubberlisk> 要不都弄mac吧， 操作和维护最简单的unix
<BigOne> 之前在windows下写了一个封锁U判的小程序，当然是由于正当理由
<chowish> mac一向无愛 真的
<Ubberlisk> 你不是很喜欢bash终端一类的么，unix和linux在这点上一样的
<BigOne> chowish，其实注册表的优点在于配置的统一化。
<chowish> 嗯 windows 无疑是个很优秀的系统 注册表 也很好用的 真的 但是我不熟悉 真的 我已经说过了的
<BigOne> 如果，windows考虑用xml数据库替代注册表的话，或许会好些。
<franj> xml也是怪物。。
<gebjgd> BigOne, 屁
<gebjgd> BigOne, ubuntu很折腾的
<BigOne> gebjgd: 股
<chowish> 那个系统不折腾？？？
<Ubberlisk> 你配置什么还得亲自修改注册表？
<chowish> 哪个系统不折腾？？？
<franj> 其实感觉lfs,gentoo,arch相对来说还简单一点
<ldan1> chowish 有这样到系统
<BigOne> 其实DOS更简单。
<gebjgd> chowish, 被别人配置完的arch 最不折腾
<Ubberlisk> dos +1
<chowish> 我认为是系统都可以折腾 真的
<chowish> 升级下 小毛病 不得折腾？？？
<franj> 有没有想过freedos可以用在一些嵌入式产品上面
<BigOne> 可以试试 FreeDOS,据说还有图形界面。
<chowish> freedos又界面的
<Ubberlisk> 我就不明白，配置好了折腾啥呢
<Ubberlisk> 为了2%的性能提升折腾一天一宿？
<BigOne> 其实配置好的linux，只要把配置文件拷贝一下就不折腾了。
<chowish> 我在vbox上装过fd 但是卡在网卡上 老死机
<franj> 主要是不折腾的话，我就会把时间放在看无聊的网页和电影上
<chowish> 只是配置 就以前的kms和ums那样
<BigOne> 如果说折腾，其实windows折腾的更厉害。
<chowish> 2.1以后的显卡只支持kms 你以前用ums的不得重新来过？？？
<BigOne> 装好系统还有软件，杀毒软件，SP升级补丁......
<chowish> 2.1以后的intel驱动
<BigOne> 想问一下，这里是不是大多都是学生呢？
<BigOne> 还是说～，社会各个阶层的人都有？
<franj> 学生居多吧，不过我不是
<BigOne> franj 是从事啥的？
<franj> gis编程
<BigOne> franj 貌似很不错嘛。
<blueghost> 报警有时限的吗
<will___> 请问一下我现在需要遍历a目录下的所有子目录和文件，但是用for时，因为目录和文件名中有空格，导致每次取的文件名或者目录名不完全，有没有好的解决方法
<blueghost> 下午发生的事情, 因为要去医院, 把报警的事耽搁了, 第二天还受理的吗
<blueghost> 报警有时限的吗
<blueghost> 下午发生的事情, 因为要去医院, 把报警的事耽搁了, 第二天还受理的吗
<franj> blueghost: 直接问110会不会更好一点。。
<chowish> bluegshot 一般来说 事完了 他们就来了
<BigOne> blueghost: 你这个情况应该没问题。
<franj> BigOne: 不太好的公司，先做着吧，唉
<BigOne> franj 至少比我好
<Ubberlisk> 应该没问题吧
<Ubberlisk> 要不出警也不快
<blueghost> franj:) 因为当时 急着 去医院, 再说 我这个人比较迟钝, 所以一时还没意识到 报警. 意识到了, 已经是这个时候了
<BigOne> 其实，中国的警察也是人，发生什么事情都比较怕。
<chowish> 我们这边斗殴 打完了 警察才来。。。。。
<blueghost> franj:) 肇事 摩托 撞人 逃逸
<Ubberlisk> 哈哈，哪里警察都一样
<franj> 我觉得第二天还会受理的吧，
<BigOne> chowish： 警察来了干嘛？被人打？
<Ubberlisk> 欧洲警察怕阿拉伯人，熊得很
<blueghost> franj:)  哦, 谢谢了. 下午发生的事, 半夜报警 , 会不会 被骂
<chowish> 来打酱油也是好的呀
<BigOne> Ubberlisk，应该说，本国警察，不怕本国人，也怕本国人。
<chowish> bluegshot 你死定定了
<chowish> :-D
<blueghost> chowish:) 明天 我去报警了.
<franj> 半夜报警不行的吗？
<blueghost> chowish:) 那摩托司机太可恶了. 无牌驾驶
<Ubberlisk> 反正24小时服务
<BigOne> blueghost: 你打个问问。你这个属于交通肇事，估计会有些问题。其实报警的结果只是备个案。
<chowish> 原来不是你撞人阿………………
<blueghost> franj:) 问题是 不是半夜 发生的, 我半夜报警啊
<BigOne> blueghost，这个又没什么关系的。
<chowish> 当时的情节是不是：悟空 你让开  让我来撞死他
<blueghost> BigOne:) 应该那是 刑事案件吧, 撞人逃走啊.
<franj> 我家在农村，有次半夜我出去楼顶拉尿，被村警看到了，以为我是小偷
<BigOne> blueghost: 死了那才是，没死只是普通的交通肇事。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我儿子 被 无牌驾驶 的摩托 撞了, 肇事逃逸, 当时急着带儿子 去看医院, 把 报警的事忘了. 我现在去报警
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> BigOne:) 哦, 那我应该 去 报交通警了哦
<BigOne> 如果那人有背景，那就是属于非故意性的
<franj> 先报警说说吧，儿子没有大问题吧？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 没用
<chowish> 额 怎么到底是谁撞谁
<gebjgd> blueghost, 除非有摄像头
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你这种情况破不了案
<BigOne> blueghost: 你那个连人都抓不到，报警也就是备个案。
<blueghost> franj:) 幸运, b操, x光检查 都没问题. 就是 擦伤皮肤.
<blueghost> franj:) gebjgd BigOne 要不是没事, 我就不是报警了
<chowish> 自己冒充司机去自首不久可以破案了？？？？
<franj> 记得人的模样，可以像电视剧上面那样做拼图不？
<BigOne> franj 你打算出多少礼？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 这种事情你就认倒霉把
<gebjgd> blueghost, 没戏
<franj> BigOne: 的确。。有钱人的法律
<chowish> 闹上新闻联播 就有戏了。。。。。。。
<chowish> 他们都很虚荣的
<BigOne> chowish: 就怕你还没进CCAV大楼，就被去松骨了
<chowish> 现在不睡觉 还待何时呀………………
<chowish> byebye
<franj> 我也去睡觉了，good night
<BigOne> 我也是。nite
<blueghost> franj:) 问题是 我不在 场. 儿子和 两个朋友 去玩. 因为一个邻里纠纷, 那两个儿子的朋友 就跑出去大院, 儿子就跟着去了. 听儿子说, 出了大院 找不着 他的朋友(可能朋友和他玩抓迷藏, 或者逃避到一个店里), 儿子就在马路 边找他们. 然后一个 无牌的摩托, 一男一女(十几二十岁), 听说是在 人行道上开摩托, 结果是在马路上撞到我儿子
<blueghost> 撞了, 就直接逃跑
<gebjgd> blueghost, 太正常了
<blueghost> 应该 报普通的警察, 还是 交警.
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你儿子没出意外就算万幸了
<gebjgd> blueghost, 没用。
<gebjgd> blueghost, 报了没用
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 破不破案倒是 其次, 关键是 我要做这一步. 要让儿子知道受到 伤害 就要站出来. 算是个形式也行.
<gebjgd> blueghost, 公安局
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 当然 破案了 更好, 关他 10天八天的, 一来 出出这口恶气, 二来, 也让 儿子知道做错事要受惩罚
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不能 哑忍, 也要知道 不能做犯法的事
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 谢了, 明天去报警.
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 带儿子去报警
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你说 会 过来 调查吗? 很多人都看到呢.
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 一路都是固定的商铺, 一定有人看到, 而且找得到 目击证人的. 不会 集体 眼瞎吧
<gebjgd> blueghost, 让看到的人去陪你报警
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦, 好的. 谢了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我想 这样 可能 会有人 嫌麻烦, 如果警察过来 调查就好了. 不过我还是 尝试说服 他们
<blueghost> 谢谢各位了
<blueghost> 谢谢 franj, bigone,chowish, gebjgd , alvin_rxg
<blueghost> 明天 去抓人, 看谁那么混蛋
<blueghost> 再说, 似乎 我们这里 的斑马线 是装饰的. 从来 就 弄不清楚有什么用
<ldan1> 还有人在？
<blueghost> 有呢
<ldan1> 真有精神
 * xiamx 这么快就没了10G的流量
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好久不聊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的上网本是ddr3？
<xiamx> 都睡了是么？
<blueghost> xiamx:) 都睡了, 睡着上网
<xiamx> blueghost, 难不成你还醒着考虑是半夜报案还是名早？
<blueghost> 如果一切 运用 电脑技术的 东西 (微波炉, 电视, 音响等) 都使用 ubuntu  会怎么样
<blueghost> xiamx:) 等明天了
<xiamx> blueghost, 会很悲剧的
<xiamx> blueghost, 国内交警是分出来的部门吗？
<blueghost> 并且 都互相 链接. 电脑/手机 作为 控制平台. 并且 以 google 日历  来对 一段时间 所有这写联网的东西 进行 计划的控制
<blueghost> 并且 连接 零售商, 市场等地. 按照计划, 在特定 的时间 自动 从 零售商 这些地方 购买, 并送货
<blueghost> 例如 快到 圣诞节了, 在 手机上 制定菜单, 以及布置材料. 在圣诞节时, 自动 购买菜单中所需的材料, 以及圣诞树 和灯饰
<blueghost> xiamx:) 不知道, 我 打110
<blueghost> 到时, 世界就是 基于 ubuntu 的.
<xiamx> blueghost, 我到不希望是基于ubuntu
<xiamx> blueghost, 最好是有个公共认可的开发数据分享协议，然后让各大厂商做出符合的产品
<blueghost> 制定 一个芯片标准, 所有 电器只要按照这个芯片标准 植入控制指令. 就可以 通过 ubuntu 特定的客户端 来 控制
<blueghost> 电器 生产商 植入 符合标准 借口的芯片.
<blueghost> 手机用的是 ubuntu, 微波炉 也是通过 ubuntu, 电视 也是 ,等等, 一切都离不开  ubuntu
<blueghost> 那样的世界多美好
<blueghost> 每个芯片 都有一个 唯一的 id, 统一的 开关接口. 用时 向 ubuntu 客户端 注册这个 id, 以让 客户端 识别这个设备. 并 传递 这个设备的开关描述 数据, 让 客户端 理解 各开关的功能
<blueghost> 只要有 这个 ubuntu 的客户端, 就可以 控制 一切 设备
<blueghost> 到时 懒人 越来越多了
<blueghost> 遥控电视 用 ubuntu 手机, 遥控微波炉 用手机, 电灯也由手机控制.
<blueghost> 发明一个 懒人轮椅, 也由手机控制.
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你说的好像世界上只有ubuntu这么一个发行版似的
<alvin_rxg> (20:22:41) gebjgd: blueghost, 你说的好像世界上只有ubuntu这么一个发行版似的
<^k^>  06:02
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-06
<GPLfeng> hi
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍠ 
<aner``> hello
<^k^> aner``, 好  ㍠ 
<aner``> 请教一下: texinfo 中换行符是什么呢? 我不想每行都填充 70 个字符,手动输入的回车分行并不能生效...
<aner``> 原来 texinfo 中的强制换行符是 @* ,搞了半天!!!继续看文档...
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<Fivesheep_> hello xijiao
<xiamx> 有没有办法在empathy里用skype
<xijiao> Fivesheep_, hello
<ppdog> 有使用mutt的吗？我用msmtp连接163邮箱错误
<ppdog> 使用ssl的端口就会说msmtp: the server sent an empty reply
<happyaron> ppdog: auth login
<ppdog> 换到 non-ssl 的就没事
<ppdog> happyaron: 谢谢，我试试
<happyaron> ppdog: 网易的smtp/pop都很垃圾
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
 * Guest56472 a
<guodongbin> ftp有什么用啊？？？？
<jade__aa> 请教一下，我的机子可以ping通地址，可就是网页打不开，怎么解决，帖子地址http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=116
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看版面 - 网卡问题以及网络和拨号
<ppdog> happyaron: 还是不行，麻烦你看看我的 .msmtprc 文件有没有问题 http://paste.ubuntu.com/576275/
<ppdog> happyaron: 哦，那什么好点，gmail吗？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 估计是没戏了
<happyaron> ppdog: 估计是没戏了
<happyaron> pocoyo: 发错了，抱歉
<happyaron> ppdog: gmail不错
<ppdog> happyaron: 哦，不过用163的有些时间了，gmail不怎么用
<ppdog> happyaron: 谢谢你了，我再找找吧
<happyaron> ppdog: 可能是网易屏蔽代收导致的。
<iamfbi> 有没人有安卓系统的平板？
<iamfbi> 这样的机器能不能装UB或是XP？
<jade__aa> 有没有人帮忙看一下啊，http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=320206&sid=188c9b53824abb213a98e9ac226b4643，谢谢啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助，关于网络在自动获取IP时被人修改DNS
<Kandu> ppdog: 163 的好像是有問題。我的郵件客戶端配置好 163 郵箱，做好發信收信測試都沒問題。過了一會兒要收發信，卻登入出錯了
<Kandu> ppdog: 時好時不好的。非常奇怪。其他郵箱沒問題。
<jade__aa> default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<jade__aa> 这条路由是不是有问题
 * Oicebot 对jade__aa说：对的。
<jade__aa> ?
<ppdog> Kandu: 其他邮箱都是？
<ppdog> Kandu: 我用port 25 的时候没有问题，那个是非ssl端口
<amro1> hi，我想问下dokuwiki的管理员界面怎么开启？如何进入？
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
 * Guest56472 s
<jade_aa> 郁闷啊，https的可以打开，别的全部不行
<a_cat> 好了
<jade_aa> 哪位知道原因的，告诉一下啊，感激不尽～～～～
<a_cat> 不知道呀...
<jade_qq> 虚拟机现在都打不开了，但是居然可以迅雷
<a_cat> wine的迅雷？
<jade_qq> 不是，虚拟机xp
<a_cat> 奥
<rothsdad> 问个问题，我的amarok播放mp3时没有声音，但其他程序都有声音，请高手帮忙啊！
<jade_qq> 折腾一天了
<wowoto> pocoyo, :D
<wm-fz> ubuntu 有没有像xunlei一样的工具。
<wowoto> 好可爱的晴天！
<a_cat> wm-fz,现在有个flashget for linux
<wm-fz> 大家都用什么下载软件？
<kasion> 不需要下载软件
<a_cat> 俺用mldonkey
<kasion> 哦 transmission
<wowoto> thunder for linux
<kasion> aria2c也不错
<a_cat> mldonkey和transmission都支持ipv6地吧，这个好~
<chowish> wowoto 什么时候有的？？？
<wm-fz> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=77152
<^k^> ⇪ title: thunder for linux - ºç‚
 * wowoto 我扯淡的...
<a_cat> 链接到ipv6上速度都不错地
<chowish> axel wget 还有 ml 和transmission等这些 满足不了天朝的电影或是其他的。。。。。。
<a_cat> chowish，怎么满足不了呢？俺用ml挺好呀
<wm-fz> 现在国内应该还没怎么用IPV6吧。
<chowish> 支持ipv6 在天朝 协议才是王道 您是知道那几种的。。。。。。
<chowish> ml上电驴的资源不到thunder和emule的一半 ，即使有dat。。。。。
<chowish> 方正我是如此 可能设置不到位吧
<chowish> 其他人或许会很快吧。。。。。。
<a_cat> 俺用起来还好，速度200k以上
<a_cat> 在学校里面会有14M/s
<chowish> 好的资源是有个令人满意的速度 你去下载zard或miho的歌看看
<a_cat> 不知，一般去六维空间和HDChina
<chowish> 在家里下载基本书 都是400k左右 用ml有时连个10k都没有。。。。。
<chowish> hdchina不是pt的么？？？？
<a_cat> 恩
<chowish> 难怪快了
<a_cat> :)
<jade_qq> 怎么修改路由表啊
<chowish> 至少你是可以hdchina的， 我以前试过，貌似需要会员或是其他的，反正就是不给下。。。。。
<a_cat> :) 是别人给地账号，俺自己开始也没
<chowish> lucky dog。。。。。只能如此说你了。。。。。
<wm-fz> 用什么命令查看DNS
<jade_qq> nslookup
<a_cat> 哎呀六维地账号也是别人给地
<chowish> 哇靠 怎么就没有人给我呢 世界不是平等的。。。。。。
<wowoto> 。。。
<wowoto> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> .
<a_cat> 恩
<wowoto> roylez_: fcitx不跟随光标了。。。
<roylez_> wowoto: 别找我，找yuking
<wowoto> roylez_: ：D
<a_cat> chwish，你娃真可怜
<chowish> 我没有娃的。。。。。
<MaskRay> fcitx 编译挂了...
<chowish> 实在不喜欢fcitx的托盘 就是不知道能只变成tray么？？？
<MaskRay> freebsd 下编译 fcitx-4.0.1 果然异常痛苦么...
<chowish> freebsd编译得过阿。。。。。
<chowish> 记得前些日子fcitx就进入ports了阿
<chowish> fcitx4
<MaskRay> $(srcdir)/fcitx-config/.libs/libfcitx-config.so.4.0.0 为什么是 linux elf x86-64 格式的?
<happyaron> MaskRay: 没有啊
<happyaron> MaskRay: fcitx 4.0.1 能变异得
<happyaron> MaskRay: 再不你用debian kfreebsd
<MaskRay> happyaron: 可以了,是我的问题,直接从 gentoo rsync 过来的,忘记清空中间文件了
<happyaron> :)
<MaskRay> chowish: ports 里是有, 4.0.0 的, 而且没有 fcitx-sunpinyin
<MaskRay> happyaron: 怎么装 fcitx-config?
<chowish> I am so sorry， 刚才吃饭去了。。。。。
<chowish> 貌似是这样的 到google托管去下载sunpinyin和fcitx-sunpinyin吧
<chowish> 而且他们是emake还是其他的 反正编译不是一般的快
<MaskRay> gnu make 做的还是不错的,刚才用 make,跳过很多步骤
<MaskRay> chowish: fcitx sunpinyin 都好了,现在在弄 fcitx-config
<chowish> 嘿  那个fcitx-config貌似没有啥用 直接在config下的fcitx修改
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍥ 
<Stifler> jrrp
 * Oicebot Stifler今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 34.3% (Lv7)
<a_cat> 谁用过dokuwiki，安装了一个searchresults plugin 不会用
<MaskRay> chowish: fcitx-sunpinyin-0.2.1/build 下用 cmake .. 时,提示要 fcitx-config
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 41.01% (Lv9)
<chowish> 那个google托管那里不是有么。。。。。。
<MaskRay> chowish: fcitx-configtool 要求 fcitx-config >= 1.0,后者找不到...
<happyaron> MaskRay: fcitx-configtool 只需要把fcitx安装好就行了
<chowish> 你确定你编译了fcitx？
<happyaron> MaskRay: fcitx-config >=1.0 就在fcitx里。
<happyaron> MaskRay: libfcitx-config
<happyaron> 出门了，cya
<MaskRay> happyaron: fcitx 已经装了
<MaskRay> happyaron: fcitx-configtool 要求 fcitx-config >= 1.0
<MaskRay> chowish: 装了
<chowish> 重装他们吧 先不理sun
<chowish> 你检查下你的fcitx config是否存在
<chowish> 看看是不是《 1.0的
 * Oicebot 对chowish说：啥？没听清。
<chowish> 。。。。。。。。
<MaskRay> chowish: 就是为了那个 fcitx-config-gtk 吧,不知道为什么 fcitx-configtool 依赖 fcitx-config.后者对应什么文件?
<MaskRay> chowish: pkg-config --libs fcitx-config --modversion 显示 0.95
<lainme> a_cat: 这么老的插件还能用?
<a_cat> lainme，我想要一个搜索类插件，推荐个贝谢谢
<chowish> 依赖的是要大于1.0的就要大于1.0的
<MaskRay> chowish: 我知道,但是 fcitx 装了,为什么 fcitx-config 还是 0.95
<lainme> a_cat: 自带的不行么。我试了下，这个就是列出有某个关键字的所有页面。{{search>dokuwiki}}就列出所有带dokuwiki字样的
<a_cat> lainme，{{search>dokuwiki}}放到什么地方呀，看不懂
<chowish> 看看configtool老的能解决不
<lainme> a_cat: 就是个wiki语法，编辑页面时写的
<a_cat> lainme，俺想要有能力将搜索结果重新整理的功能
<chowish> 看看那个依赖能不能改成0.95的 试试。。。。。。
<a_cat> lainme，恩谢谢可以用了
<lainme> a_cat: 要排序的话，比较高级的就是pagequery那个插件了，但对中文不怎么管用
<a_cat> lainme，这样阿，pagequery是检索中文不行么？那好办呀，我把关键词都写成英文的都好了吧？
<lainme> a_cat: 以前用的时候是的，不知道现在怎么样。功能确实多得很：http://www.dokuwiki.org/plugin:pagequery
<MaskRay> Yuking: pkgconfig 中 fcitx-config-1.0 是由哪个包提供的?
<a_cat> lainme，谢谢 :)
<chowish> 进入fcitx-confitool中的文件夹 把有fcitx-config 》= 1.0的改为0.95  试试
<lainme> a_cat: 配合最新的dokuwiki，似乎中文也可以
<chowish> :-)
<a_cat> lainme，好地一会去试试
<MaskRay> chowish: /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig/fcitx-config.pc 写的是 1.0, 但可能有 cache,版本是 0.95
<maya1> 嘿嘿
<maya1> 我来咯~~~
<lainme> a_cat: 中文名的页面不行...
<chowish> 试试 。。。。。
<ofan> maya1: .
<a_cat> lainme，是检索中文名不行还是中文页面都不行？
<ofan> ici..
<maya1> ofan
<maya1> 是O？
<hyvi> maya
<maya1> 在
<hyvi> 问个问题哈。
<maya1> ok~~
<MaskRay> chowish: 知道了,/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ 优先级高,我没卸载
<maya1> ？
<maya1> 我马上去学校了。
<hyvi> Mar  6 12:16:17 hyvi-laptop NetworkManager[1028]: <error> [1299384977.218492] [nm-manager.c:1317] user_proxy_init(): could not init user settings proxy: (3) Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings': no such name
<hyvi> Mar  6 12:16:17 hyvi-laptop NetworkManager[1028]: <error> [1299384977.244166] [nm-manager.c:1317] user_proxy_init(): could not init user settings proxy: (3) Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings': no such name
<hyvi> 系统日志 错误。
<lainme> a_cat: 刚才是我这里的错误，都可以搜索，没有问题
<a_cat> lainme,恩，十分感谢，出去下 :)
<hyvi> 有哪位知道是什么原因么？
<hyvi> 貌似是network-manager的bug
<netsnail> leafpad和mousepad什么区别啊
<netsnail> 这两个是同一个作者弄出来的
<netsnail> 看起来没有什么区别啊？
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<ofan> Oicebot: ....
<billlee> 机器人？
<ofan> 显然.
<Stifler> Oicebot: 你是不是很无聊/
 * Oicebot 对Stifler说：这真不知道。
<hyvi> my god
<ofan> Oicebot: off
<cfy> MaskRay: 学scheme有点杯具.要带着自己的库跑...
<Stifler> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> MaskRay: 标准连个sort都没有...还要自己写..
<Stifler> jrrp
 * Oicebot Stifler今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 34.3% (Lv7)
 * edison0354 拱猪ing
<ofan> jrrp
 * Oicebot ofan今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 37.66% (Lv8)
<cfy> jrrp
 * Oicebot cfy今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 3.95% (Lv1)
<cfy> - -1
<ofan> cfy: XDXDXD
<Hoxily> jrrp
 * Oicebot Hoxily今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 10.86% (Lv3)
<ofan2> jjrp
<ofan2> jrrp
 * Oicebot ofan2今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 82.46% (Lv17)
<rannger> - -新的机器人吗?
<ofan> ofan2: 我靠.. 这谁
<Yuking>  jrrp
 * Oicebot Yuking今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 93.54% (Lv19)
<MaskRay> chowish: 装 fcitx-sunpinyin 又出问题了,先 cmake .,然后 gmake,提示 /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsunpinyin;但我看 CMakeCache.txt 里分明有 -L/usr/local/lib;-lsunpinyin,这选项我手动打是能编译通过的....
<rannger> jrrp
 * Oicebot rannger今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 35.29% (Lv8)
<ofan> ...
<Yuking> MaskRay: 就是fcitx那个包里
<zzzzzzzzz> jrrp
 * Oicebot zzzzzzzzz今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 89.21% (Lv18)
<edison0354> Oicebot: 哪里的BOT？
<zzzzzzzzz> MaskRay: hi
<ofan> bot要被ban了..
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<mikeandmore> orz什马情况
<MaskRay> cfy: 是指 scheme 标准里没 sort?
<Stifler> .Oicebot off
<cfy> MaskRay: 对,r5rs
<cfy> MaskRay: 实现里有.比如guile.可是这样太那个了...
<MaskRay> 还是 Yuking 大师 rp 高...
 * edison0354 我拱猪玩的太烂了……
<cfy> MaskRay: 还好qsort写起来方便...
<MaskRay> jrrp
<Zcfy> jrrp
<ofan> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Stifler> hoho
<MaskRay> jrrp
<Zcfy> jrrp
 * Oicebot MaskRay今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 34.24% (Lv7)
 * Oicebot Zcfy今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 14.87% (Lv3)
<Zcfy> - -!
<Zcfy> Oicebot: 给算法....
<Stifler> 调戏机器人请私聊
<maya1> 邪恶啊   我本来打算自己做公车去学校的   可是一拎包   还是打电话找出租车吧。。。。。。
 * Zcfy 表示不再无聊了....
<cfy> MaskRay: 我郁闷阿.....咋办呢...
 * Stifler 开大了
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是搞cl
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么了？
<cfy> pocoyo: scheme东西太少了...作为一个perler表示很不习惯...
<ofan> perl东西太多了
<pocoyo> cfy: 那lisp的东西很多？
<cfy> pocoyo: cl东西多阿
<pocoyo> cfy: 什么是 cl
<cfy> pocoyo: scheme太少了.
<cfy> pocoyo: common lisp
<cfy> 难道你们习惯说clisp?可是这样不是成一个解释器了?
<tusooa> http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/07/22/autojump.html 搜索 We hacked most of Lisp together with Perl
 * tusooa bash-er
 * edison0354 拱猪er
<tusooa> ...
 * cfy 转型成lisper
<pocoyo> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=320268&p=2227548#p2227548
<tusooa> ...
<ofan> cfy: scheme比cl精简了？
 * edison0354 一会儿转型麻将er
<cfy> ofan: scheme太小定义了...
<tusooa> lisp, 也是在emacs里用。其他的，不用。
<cfy> ofan: 啥都没.比如我都不知道如何获得命令行参数...
<MaskRay> 谁知道cmake里怎么指定 LDFLAGS
<ofan> cfy: 没有标准库吧
<cfy> ofan: 嗯,据说是小定义啥的.
<edison0354> MaskRay: 有个参数吧，-i还是啥来者
<cfy> ofan: 所以不是要带着自己的库到处跑了?
<tusooa> -lxxx吧。
<ofan> cfy: 你想要到处都用？
<MaskRay> 编译 fcitx-sunpinyin 挂了,-lfcitx-config 没事,-lsunpinyin 就错了.两者都是 -L/usr/local/lib 的
<tusooa> target_link_libraries(<target> [item1 [item2 [...]]] [[debug|optimized|general] <item>] ...)
<MaskRay> 而且是有 /usr/local/lib/libsunpinyin.so的
<MaskRay> 我 ldconfig -R 过的
<cfy> ofan: 那到不是.如果我要处理命令参数.我都不知道怎么办,只能用guile的(command-line)
<tusooa> MaskRay: target_link_libraries(<target> LINK_INTERFACE_LIBRARIES [[debug|optimized|general] <lib>] ...)
<cfy> quote:说到高精度数值计算，fortran 肯定当仁不让，你作为内行肯定比这贴子里的所有人都有发言权。lisp 长于符号计算（比如著名的 maxima）而非数值，不必理会。
<ofan> cfy: 额..
<cfy> 听说fortran已经慢到一定境界了.
<MaskRay> edison0354, tusooa: cmake 生成的 Makefile 好像很乱,不能在名令行 LDFLAGS=xx 这样?
<cfy> ofan: 你是厄那句?
<cfy> ofan: 你是厄哪句?
<ofan> cfy: 第一句..
<ofan> 额..
<ofan> 这是第二句..
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额，不太清楚，我记得cmake有个wizard模式，里面能指定各种东西
<cfy> ofan: .
<edison0354> MaskRay: 好像是-i
<tusooa> MaskRay: -i                          = Run in wizard mode.
<cfy> -rwxr-xr-x 1 cfy cfy 1.6M Mar  6 14:06 30
<ofan> 延迟好高...
<cfy> MaskRay: 编译出来,1.6M,不链接chicken的库,就一般的.
<cfy> ofan: lag:1
<ofan> lag 5
<MaskRay> tusooa, edison0354: cmake -i ?
<edison0354> MaskRay: 好象是，你--help看看
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<MaskRay> edison0354: 设置 CMAKE_EXE_LINKER_FLAGS 么?
<edison0354> MaskRay: 不知道……
<tusooa> Oicebot: ...
<jay_k> 谢谢，不懂的怎么取名，刚学x.X
 * edison0354 我拱猪玩的不是一般的烂……
<jay_k> ubuntu里哪个软件做网页好，谁可以推荐个
 * Yuking 也觉得CMAKE不好使~
<Stifler> gwrite
<pocoyo> Yuking: 昨天你帮我编译的pidgin-fetion插件 也不能用 什么都没有显示出来。
<ofan> cmake的输出 倒是挺整洁的
<MaskRay> edison0354: 我暴力修改 Makefile 和 CMakeFiles/Makefile2, export LDFLAGS+=-L/usr/local/lib,还是不行
<MaskRay> Yuking: 救救我吧, fcitx-configtool 安装不了
<Oicebot> 大色狼MaskRay，鬼才懒得理你呢……
<myke2> MaskRay: 我不太了解KM算法
<Yuking> pocoyo: 你ldd一下，看看是哪个库不满足
<Stifler> 暴力
<MaskRay> Yuking: 救救我吧, 是 fcitx-sunpinyin 安装不了
<Oicebot> 大色狼MaskRay，鬼才懒得理你呢……
<Stifler> sun
<Yuking> MaskRay: 汗，我从来都没安装过sunpinying
<pocoyo> Yuking: 不会。我还是算了 不用飞信了。
<pocoyo> Oicebot: 你是色鬼？
<Yuking> pocoyo: 就这样：ldd <我给你传的那个文件>
<ofan> Oicebot: 。。。
<ofan> 救救我吧？
<Oicebot> 大色狼ofan，鬼才懒得理你呢……
<Stifler> 救救..
<Yuking> MaskRay: 难道源里没有fcitx-sunpinying?
<tomy_> 谁知道哪个笔记软件好些阿
<myke2> Yuking: 是fcitx-sunpinyin
<ofan> tomy_: gnote?
<myke2> Yuking: gentoo里面fcitx-sunpinyin不是stable
<ofan> or vim,emacs
<myke2> Yuking: 好像是www.gentoo-portage.org什么的网站看下
<MaskRay> Yuking: fcitx-configtool-0.2.0/gtk/keygrab.c:104: error: 'GDK_KEY_Escape' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Yuking> myke2: 哦，这个就不太清楚了
<MaskRay> Yuking: fcitx-configtool 也编译挂了
<Yuking> myke2: 我暂时还在用3.6.3
<Yuking> MaskRay: 你等下，我看看你这个错误
<MaskRay> Yuking: freebsd ports 里没有
<pocoyo> Yuking:     libssl.so.1.0.0 => not found	libcrypto.so.1.0.0 => not found
<pocoyo>  
<myke2> MaskRay: Tarjan LCA能否用BFS实现
<Yuking> pocoyo: 哦，那说明你的openssl版本低本了
<tomy_> 我看看
<pocoyo> Yuking: ii  openssl               0.9.8o-4              Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic
<pocoyo> Yuking: 那我也没法升版本啊。
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该不行
<Yuking> MaskRay：你试下在keygrab.c前面增加一行#include <gdk/gdkkeysyms.h>
<Yuking> pocoyo: 这个我就没办法了……
<pocoyo> Yuking: 飞信注定与俺无缘。
<MaskRay> Yuking: 这个头 文件已经 include 了
<myke2> MaskRay: 昨天那个最小生成树考虑过没?
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<Yuking> pocoyo: 有个办法，你找个二进制编辑器，打开我给你的那个文件，查找 libssl.so.1.0.0，把它改libssl.so.0.9.8，另一个libcrypto.so.1.0.0也这样改，有可能能用
<myke2> RavenChan: #i-cn
<MaskRay> myke2: tarjan 应该可以 bfs
<Yuking> MaskRay: 那这样，你打开那个C文件，把GDK_KEY_Escape改成0xff1b，重新编译
<pocoyo> Yuking: 什么是二进制编译器？ 有个16进制的行不？
<myke2> MaskRay: 还没想到如何
<myke2> MaskRay: #i-cn
<Yuking> pocoyo: 就是16进制的
<myke2> RavenChan: 进#i-cn
<Yuking> pocoyo: 用mc里面的mcedit也可以
<MaskRay> Yuking: 还有 GDK_KEY_Return GDK_KEY_ISO_Left_Tab GDK_KEY_Tab 未定义
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给MaskRay递上一张洁白的手绢。 R3
<CN-P5> ?
<Stifler> MaskRay: BOT爱上你了...
<Yuking> GDK_KEY_Return 0xff0d，GDK_KEY_ISO_Left_Tab 0xfe20，GDK_KEY_Tab 0xff09
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给Yuking递上一张洁白的手绢。 R8
<MaskRay> Oicebot: ?
<Stifler> GDK_KEY_Return 0xff0d，GDK_KEY_ISO_Left_Tab 0xfe20，GDK_KEY_Tab 0xff09
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给Stifler递上一张洁白的手绢。 R2
<tusooa> ls
 * microcai any one ?
<tusooa> Oicebot: GDK_KEY_Return 0xff0d，GDK_KEY_ISO_Left_Tab 0xfe20，GDK_KEY_Tab 0xff09
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给tusooa递上一张洁白的手绢。 R1
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> Yuking: /usr/local/include/gtk-2.0/gdk/gdkkeysyms.h 里 都是没有 _KEY 中缀的
<tusooa> 按照传统，英文单词，两边该加空格的
<Yuking> MaskRay: 难道是你的GTK太老了？我的就有呢
<pocoyo> Yuking: Pidgin 2.7.3 has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.This is a bug in the software and has happened throughno fault of your own.
<pocoyo> Yuking: 改了 出来了 还是崩溃了。 不行 不弄了。
<MaskRay> Yuking: gtk-2.20.1_2
<pocoyo> Oicebot: 3.8节还没到 送什么手绢。
<Yuking> MaskRay: 我的Version: 2.24.1
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 3.8 节送手绢?
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 送手纸。
<Yuking> pocoyo: 那就没法了，你不如还是老老实实地从把cmake给安装上好了
<pocoyo> Yuking: 只能如此了。
<MaskRay> Yuking: 我是该更新了...fcitx-configtool-0.2.0/gtk/skin_stuff.c:26: error: 'PATH_MAX' undeclared,没包含 <limits.h> ?
<Yuking> MaskRay: 好像吧，你查一上
 * microcai 最近方狗升级了
 * microcai https 的 google 打不开了
<MaskRay> Yuking: 怎么感觉 fcitx 没 freebsd 的测试者
<CN-P5> xpud?
<Yuking> MaskRay: 应该是没有包含stdlib.h，你试试
<Yuking> MaskRay: 可能吧，毕竟bsd用的人相对少一些
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 有 wowoto.
<MaskRay> Yuking: 加 limits.h 了,现在只剩下和 fcitx-sunpinyin 一样的那个连接错误 cannot find -lfcitx-config 了...
<Yuking> MaskRay: 你的fcitx是安装到哪个目录了？看看它里面有没有fcitx-config.so
<CN-P5> 谁研究过XPUD？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: wowoto 是 ?
<Yuking> MaskRay: 应该是libfcitx-config.so
<pocoyo> MaskRay: wowoto死了。
<Yuking> pocoyo: 死了？怎么死的？
<pocoyo> Yuking: 跳楼了
<Yuking> pocoyo: 真的假的？？？？？
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<Yuking> pocoyo: 不久前的事？
<Stifler> 悲惨阿
<pocoyo> Yuking: 假的。
<MaskRay> Yuking: 有  /usr/local/lib/libfcitx-config.so 的,我 g++ main.cpp -L/usr/local/lib -lsunpinyin -lfcitx-config 这样都是可以的,找得到 者两个 so的
<Yuking> pocoyo: 昏，他还有个QQ群呢，我还是那个群的管理员
<pocoyo> Yuking: 哈哈 我逗 MaskRay 玩呢。 看错成你了。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我刚看到 wowoto has quit
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛！
<Yuking> pocoyo: 你应该是在开玩笑吧？
<pocoyo> Yuking: 显然的。我今天看见他跟我打招呼了 想起来了。
<Yuking> pocoyo: 就是嘛~~~~~~
<Yuking> myke2: 我说不久前还在网上见过他的
<netsnail> php fast-cgi为什么不直接启动php-cgi，而是用spawn-fcgi启动？
<Yuking> MaskRay: 可能是sunpinyin没找到那两个文件，你把这两个so在/usr/lib下面做个符号链接吧
<myke2> Yuking: 阿弥陀佛
<MaskRay> Yuking: 然后找不到 -X11...可能接下来还会有一堆库需要手动 ln -s
<Yuking> MaskRay: 那看来fcitx-config的脚本有问题啊，它应该能自动配置好这些东西才是
<Yuking> MaskRay: 不行重新configure一下，把这些路径给加进去
<MaskRay> Yuking: ldconfig -r 也是找得到的: 371:-lsunpinyin.3 => /usr/local/lib/libsunpinyin.so.3.   fcitx-configtool 和 fcitx-sunpinyin 都是 cmake 的,找不到 configure...
<Yuking> MaskRay: 哦，cmake还真是不知道如何弄
<Yuking> MaskRay: 不行就用符号链接吧，再装个小工具symlinks来管理一下
<myke2>  28                                         inc(op); op^ := cur^.v;
<Stifler> GTK_XXX
<tang> 大家好
<pocoyo> tang: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Oicebot> 你好呀, tang姨妈
<tang> 姨妈？
<tang> 有几天没有进来看看了
<tang> 春天来了，大家还好吧？
<Stifler> 大家好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, Stifler心肝
<pocoyo> Stifler: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<shean> 你们好
<Stifler> ä¿©BOT...
<shean> 还真不知道这里……
<shean> 第一次来
<shean> i'm not bot...
<shean> hello? everyone can hear me ?
 * Yuking 突然发现自己其实不知道很多很多最基本的系统命令~
<Stifler> 大家好
<shean> 我也一样
<pocoyo> Stifler: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Oicebot> 你好呀, Stifler妹子
<shean> 你好你好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, shean同志
<tang> 都有第一次
<shean> 你好，很高兴认识你们
<Oicebot> 你好呀, shean姨妈
<shean> 0.0
<Oicebot> 1
<Stifler> 0.1
<Oicebot> 2
<shean> 我必须声明，我不喜欢有人这样子说话
<Stifler> 1+1
<happyaron> MaskRay: 不知道了，freebsd应该没问题的说。。。
<Stifler> 3.3
<Oicebot> 5
<shean> Oicebot?
<shean> please tell about "姨妈".....something
<Stifler> 10.1
<Oicebot> 12
<shean> 我到xfce更新完了，去重启。等会见。。。。各位
<tang> shean, 啥意思？
<shean> 我的xfce更新来，需要重启
<winds> 这里用汉语吗》？
<shean> maybe
<winds> 晕～
<tang> Oicebot, 你怎么说话都带着姨妈两个字？
<Stifler> sign
<shean> 我也纳闷呢
<Stifler> 是不是
<shean> 听说他是机器人
 * Oicebot 对Stifler说：不对。
<myke2> shean: 不需要
<myke2> shean: 不需要重启
<Stifler> 是不是不是也是
 * Oicebot 对Stifler说：啥？没听清。
<Loongjiang> hi
<shean> 上面说了：“需要重启”
<tang> winds, 你不是中文啊？
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍧ 
<myke2> shean: 只要注销下
<shean> ho?somebody can't read chinese?
<Stifler> bye
<winds> 会阿 ～刚才在全部都是英文的频道 我头晕了
<Loongjiang> 很久没来的,有人想我吗
<shean> ok,that;s ok,and .... myke2,thanks a lot
<shean> 我先看看注销行不行
<tang> Loongjiang, 肯定有人想你哦
<winds> 难道我打出来的字不是中文阿～给我看看
<tang> winds, 我以前进来也很难找到这里
<shean> 可以搜索频道的嘛
<shean> 直接搜索#ubuntu-cn
<winds> 第一次用 irc有点糊涂
<MaskRay> Yuking: symlinks: scan/change symbolic links - v1.3 - by Mark Lord ,是这个吗?
<tang> 后来发现XCHAT版本问题
<shean> 我也是。。。。第一次
<pocoyo> winds: 你打出来的是乱码。
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<shean> 是安装的时候看见幻灯片上有xchat的介绍
<winds> han
<netsnail> 这成了闲聊室了
<tang> 不是乱码哦
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<shean> 难道这里不是chat room?
<shean> hey what r u talking about
<winds> 我这里 没有    文件》选项》irc
<tang> 可以闲聊也可以讨论技术塞
<shean> i ganna go
<Yuking> MaskRay: 应该是的，我用它只有一个目的，就是删除死链
<Yuking> winds: ……你打的字是正常的哈
<winds> 我打的字没有乱码？
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<Yuking> wi
<Yuking> winds: 我这儿看是好的
<winds> 看来不是我的问题 嘿嘿
<tang> 我看也是好的
<winds> 大家在这里都聊些什么阿？
<shean> 我回来来
<shean> 我回来了
 * Oicebot 跟 shean 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<winds> 你闪的我头晕  shean
<shean> 我讨厌他这样……
<shean> 闪？
<shean> 0.0
<Oicebot> 1
<shean> 有没有喜欢听JB的？
<shean> #topic
<shean> 这里怎么查话题来着……
<Stifler> 1.2
<Oicebot> 3
<tang> JB是啥？
<Stifler> x.x
<winds> 这里能放歌吗？
<shean> justin bieber 和 jonas brothers
<shean> 应该不能吧
<ofan> justin bieber...
<shean> 我想问他how old r u
<shean> 哈哈
<shean> right?
<winds> 我只认识 just
<shean> justin bieber
<shean> justin bieber是流行……jonas brothers是摇滚的
<winds> 贾斯汀·比伯（Justin Bieber）（1994年3月1日—） 是人气正在迅速上升的加拿大少年歌手。他的个人单曲《One Time》一经推出便迅速火爆，第二首单曲《One Less Lonely Girl》首周上榜便空降Billboard Hot 100榜单第16位。他不仅在音乐上有惊人的才华：创作、打鼓、跳舞、弹吉他、弹琴、小号样样行，而且长相很萌很帅气。15岁的他先是在视频网站Youtube上“唱
<winds> 红”了自己，然后被经纪人Scooter Braun发掘，在与天王Usher商量后，Scooter Braun迅速签下了他。近年来，他的人气风靡互联网。《Baby》youtube全球视频点击超过四亿排行第一。
<shean> 我个人认为justin bieber的声音唱摇滚也可以啊
<shean> 总感觉他嗓子没放开
<tang> 放歌肯定不可以哦
<shean> 不像nice 和 joy
<shean> 还是年纪太小的关系
<ofan> 摇滚..
<shean> punk我比较喜欢punk rock
<tang> 说个他们最经典的成名曲
<tang> 我听听
<shean> 你去听 sorry 吧，jonas brothers
<winds> justin bieber是女的 ？
<shean> 还有when you look me in the eyes
<shean> 男的吧，听声音是女的
<shean> 因为年纪还小嘛
<winds> one time justbin bieber是女声
 * edison0354 单钓二万
<shean> 那是因为他还没变声。。。。。。
<shean> 0.0
<Oicebot> 1
<shean> 可怜的孩子，唱那么高的歌。。。。。。。
<winds> 听不懂
<shean> - -
<shean> borken heart and last good bye
<shean> 破死的心和最后的道别……
<shean> 你自己查字典咯
<winds> 嘿嘿
<shean> 歌词还能记得一点点
<shean> 挺好听的
<shean> 我走来，再见晚上见
 * Oicebot 挥手：“shean桑，慢走~~~”
<shean> i ganna go
<edison0354> shean: ……
<edison0354> Oicebot: ……
<tang> 名字叫sorry?
<MaskRay> Yuking: 怪事了, 从 /usr/local/lib 下 ln 到 /usr/lib ,gmake,删掉 /usr/lib 下的,可以 gmake 成功了...
<winds> i ganna go 是什么意思阿？
<Fivesheep_> I am going to leave?
<winds> 哦
<winds> 谢谢阿
<Fivesheep_> yw
<happyaron> edison0354: 拜见0354
<happyaron> 五羊好
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 被拜了呢~（哦嗬嗬嗬
<happyaron> edison0354: 话说，远景上有需要pb多的附件我可以帮忙下。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 囧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我也很多钱的啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 20x
<winds> 远景每天都可以领15pb
<edison0354> happyaron: 应该回复你
<edison0354> winds: +10086
<winds> +10086什么意思
<happyaron> winds: 你有多少pb？
<edison0354> winds: +1的升级版
<Fivesheep_> happyaron, hola amigo
<edison0354> happyaron: 我知道你很多很多……
<winds> 几十个 嘿嘿
<happyaron> Fivesheep_: 这是啥。。。
<Fivesheep_> hi my friend
<winds> 好久都没去了
<edison0354> Fivesheep_: amigo是朋友吧？
<edison0354> Fivesheep_: 这个我好像认识……
<Fivesheep_> spanish
<Fivesheep_> lol
<MaskRay> Yuking: ~/.config/fcitx  是新的配置文件路径?
<happyaron> edison0354: 花不完啊。我还有评分权利，你发个帖子我给你发点pb去。
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗
<edison0354> happyaron: 钱也没用啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道现在一天能发多少了，成贵宾了。
<happyaron> edison0354: 也是，帖子附件对你来说也不贵了。送礼？
<edison0354> happyaron: 主要是不能换RMB啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 显然不能。。。
<Yuking> MaskRay: 嗯
<edison0354> happyaron: 唯一有用的就是买邀请码
<happyaron> edison0354: 他们管理员一个月才挣几百块。
<edison0354> happyaron: RMB？
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯，供吃住。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> edison0354: 在上海
<happyaron> edison0354: 那点钱啥也不好干，很悲剧。
<edison0354> happyaron: 是专职的？
<happyaron> edison0354: y
<MaskRay> happyaron: fcitx-sunpinyin 装完后还要做什么?
<edison0354> happyaron: 那也不行啊
 * microcai some of them are switching to operating systems that already have automatic large page support (cough, cough, Solaris). 
<happyaron> MaskRay: 配置下fcitx让它能正常启动，别的就没啥了吧。
 * edison0354 单钓七条
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯？
<edison0354> happyaron: 麻将ing
<happyaron> edison0354: 15:36 < edison0354> happyaron: 那也不行啊
<MaskRay> happyaron: 像是没加载词库
<happyaron> MaskRay: sunpinyin 你装没？
<happyaron> MaskRay: open-gram 词库。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我看了半天不知道“我也很多錢的”是什麽意思……回錯人害死人呀。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩
<happyaron> hymnusalae: lol 远景的虚拟货币啦，用来下附件。
<tang> shean,谢谢
<lemonhall> debianer: 玩得我好累啊，战棋就是累人。。。升级才是乐趣
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 不去遠景的人表示神馬都是浮雲。
<happyaron> 我也基本不去了。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 装了
<happyaron> MaskRay: 现在的现象是什么？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 火焰之紋章是我最喜歡玩的游戲之一……戰棋很死腦細胞呀，這種感覺真好。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 装黑苹果的必去远景
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 無視蘋果。都是抄襲CF的。
 * edison0354 单钓二条
<debianer> lemonhall: 可以升级的阿
 * edison0354 自摸
<mikeandmore> 悲剧我是不是发不出去消息啊。。。
 * Oicebot 对mikeandmore说：这真不知道。
 * edison0354 一条龙
<happyaron> edison0354: macidea呢
<rykka55> CF是什么
<edison0354> happyaron: 那边是软件论坛
<happyaron> edison0354: 我不咋理解为啥要两边都开mac的
<mikeandmore> Oicebot: -,-
<edison0354> happyaron: hack还是去远景
<happyaron> o
<MaskRay> happyaron: sunpinyin 是 scons install 这样装的. 切换到 sunpinyin 的话,无法显示对应的中文
<hymnusalae> rykka55, ……呃，一個騰訊代理的FPS游戲。
<rykka55> ...
<edison0354> happyaron: macidea也针对白苹果的
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我也喜欢打
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你的fcitx和fcitx-sunpinyin版本？
<happyaron> edison0354: o
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 真好呀……
<happyaron> edison0354: pb只针对黑苹果？
<edison0354> happyaron: 远景主要是黑苹果怎么破解装上
<happyaron> o
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我怎麽看你和照鏡子似的，除了算法……
<hymnusalae> (被托走
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 什马情况？
<MaskRay> sunpinyin-2.0.3 fcitx-4.0.1_all fcitx-configtool-0.2.0 fcitx-sunpinyin-0.2.1
<happyaron> edison0354: 老本行，它本来就是靠各种破解发家的。
<edison0354> happyaron: macidea就是装上了以后的各种应用了
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我今天也换 freebsd 了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這鏡子還真幹淨呢……
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 哦，你是说fcitx-sunpinyin啊。。。那个不知道了。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 你原先不就用FreeBSD
<happyaron> MaskRay: 呃，不知道，感觉你sunpinyin安装得有问题。
 * edison0354 单钓3万
<MaskRay> myke2: 但很久没用了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸輸
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<happyaron> edison0354: 我记得macidea是个什么别的论坛被远景给吃掉了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 不知道，某天忽然就出来那个论坛了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: : 被自摸了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
 * edison0354 胡六九饼
<MaskRay> happyaron: 这几个包都是装了之后没有事后操作
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 胡了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你胡了就胡了，焦了最好。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 要外交里嫩
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 外焦里嫩
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯，你是要外交裏嫩，嗯外面要在交。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 怎么你叛逃FREEBSD了？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: FreeBSD到底哪里好？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我点了别人的炮了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你這問題都問的……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 装新手问的。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你用你那個牌子的牙膏有什麽好？
<Yuking> MaskRay:  hymnusalae 就是，BSD哪儿好？很久很久以前安装过一次，感觉和LINUX没太多不一样
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 不是叛逃
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 為什麽不用雲南白藥牙膏？
<mikeandmore> Yuking: 没啥好的地方。。。。。
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 反正都一樣所以換著玩。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ^
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<MaskRay> happyaron: 看了 gentoo ebuild 我知道 该做啥了
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 不过那个时候感觉它比LINUX要快一点点
<happyaron> MaskRay: 嗯？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 反正我们公司的软路由器是FREEBSD的。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 其余情况下，就看自己熟悉啥，用啥了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, Yuking, 所以就那麽回事。這和問人家你為什麽用 OpenSUSE 不用 Ubuntu 一樣，說到最後都很無語。
<MaskRay> Yuking: 我感觉比 gentoo 也快些
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, Yuking, 不就用個電腦嗎？改明個用回 Windows 也沒有什麽新鮮的。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 这话说的，肯定有独到之处嘛，比如文件系统，内核调度什么到
<Yuking> hymnusalae: ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 用MAC吧
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不要在這惡心……
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我用是因為老板讓用，老板不喜歡看到人家在 Ubuntu 下幹活，就這樣。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这盘肯定胡不了了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那用fedora啊
<mikeandmore> edison0354: 在用fedora的飘过
<aner``> 有用emacs编写texinfo文档的哄一下...
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 哦
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 前几天刚删了
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: emacs input method 确个好词库...
<aner``> 发现用emacs的好少??
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 管我什麽事，我為什麽要用 Fedora？
<Yuking> 有人会latex不？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你老板不是不喜欢UB嘛～
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 不喜欢有人在UBUNTU下干活？。。不是吧
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 老板說 FreeBSD 好，你就用；你非要用其它的，出了事就88了懂不？
<lemonhall> Yuking: 我给你推荐个博客吧。。。
<Yuking> lemonhall: 好，谢啦
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦，我还以为是单纯的不喜欢UB这个发行版……
<lemonhall> Yuking: 写论文的才用，你在上博士啥得？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 他好像當年06年用過一次的時候悲劇過，好像就不喜歡了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就是單純不喜歡。
<Yuking> lemonhall: 没有啊，我只是想看看它
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 問題是你能怎麽樣？
<Yuking> lemonhall: 也许工作上有用
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不咋
<lemonhall> Yuking: http://garfileo.is-programmer.com/
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 所以說，他讓用 FreeBSD 我們就用，不管那些屁事。
<lemonhall> Yuking: 还有一个博客，成天都在讲LATX。。。我给你找找，貌似有某个中文包是他在维护着。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: LaTeX?
<Yuking> lemonhall: 我现在有个问题，就是学习这个东西花的时间成本有多大
 * edison0354 胡三条和八饼
 * Yuking lfs那一伙人猛起聊什么仿真枪犯罪问题……
<edison0354> Yuking: 牛……
<lemonhall> Yuking: 如果你写书的话。。。用它快
<lemonhall> Yuking: 虽然WORD也可以胜任10万字的书，论文也不错，尤其是数学论文
<lemonhall> Yuking: 计算机论文
<myke2> Yuking: 写书、论文的话用LaTeX
<Yuking> edison0354: 似乎加国出现了一起这样的事，警察可能把拿仿真枪的小孩给打死了，这引起他们的讨论
<aner``> lemonhall, 没用过,但感觉 texinfo 功能已经够用了
<edison0354> Yuking: 哦
<lemonhall> Yuking: 我看到好多用户貌似一学就是个3、4年，毕业了。。。也学完了。
<Yuking> lemonhall: 有种说法，说国外那些物理化学类的核心杂志都接受latex的投稿？
<lemonhall> aner``: 别跟我说，我只会玩WORD。。。。
 * edison0354 终于胡了……
<lemonhall> Yuking: 好改啊。。。。生成PDF之后直接就可以打印了。。。
<lemonhall> Yuking: PDF不好直接改啊。。。
 * mikeandmore 泪流满面，总算push上去了。。。
<lemonhall> Yuking: 我不太懂这个，就没用过。。。太复杂了。也没需求
<myke2> lemonhall: tex可以改……
<Yuking> lemonhall: 嗯，据说排版来说，latex可以做的非常好？
<Yuking> lemonhall: 有没有GUI的latex软件？
<mikeandmore> Yuking: 英文效果特别特别的好，中文相比之下就没那么明显了。
<lemonhall> Yuking: 渲染那是一部分吧，关键是相当于是个标记语言嘛，各种程序都可以上去弄个自动化脚本什么的。。。
<mikeandmore> Yuking: AUCTex
<gebjgd> Yuking, 有
<gebjgd> Yuking, kile
<gebjgd> Yuking, texmaker
<Yuking> gebjgd:  mikeandmore  哦，谢谢哈，我来看看
 * lemonhall 别问我了，我还真不太懂。。。
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: kile真的很牛么？=,=
<MaskRay> Yuking: auctex 是 emacs 的...
<Yuking> lemonhall: 哈，好像专业的排版软件都是标记
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, texmaker不支持太多的功能
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: vi的用latex-suite
<gebjgd> mikeandmore, 所以kile不错
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我先来了解一下以后用这个东西的可能性
<myke2> mikeandmore: vim-latex如何
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我用latex写的论文和演讲稿。还有求职信
<myke2> mikeandmore: 我用vim-latex, 虽然用不太来
<mikeandmore> myke2: 在用。还不错。感觉有点硬。但是比较方便
<Yuking> gebjgd: 可不可发给我看一下？
<myke2> mikeandmore: 那么latex-suite什么?
<Yuking> gebjgd: 如果可以，最好能把生成的PDF也发来看下
<mikeandmore> myke2: 嗯就是那个
<Yuking> gebjgd: yuking_net@sohu.com
<mikeandmore> myke2: debian里面有
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 我也用 emacs 的
<mikeandmore> 这次为了写中文的论文专门装了个虚拟机跑xecjk -_-|||
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 那就auc啊。
<gebjgd> Yuking, 不给
<mikeandmore> MaskRay: 再弄个yasnippet够了
<Yuking> gebjgd: ……就把演讲稿看下嘛
<myke2> mikeandmore: vim-latex和latex-suite什么关系
<MaskRay> mikeandmore: 确实在用 auctex yasnippet auto-complete
<gebjgd> Yuking, 给了你也看不懂
<Yuking> gebjgd: 为啥呢？火星文写的？
 * edison0354 Yaaic - Yet another Android IRC client  这个好用吗？
<mikeandmore> myke2: --一样的吧-_-|||
<gebjgd> Yuking, 德文
<Yuking> gebjgd: 哦，其实我也不是看你的内容，而是看它的效果
<lemonhall> Yuking: 效果就是普通论文。。。
<myke2> mikeandmore: 哦，我用vim-latex, 只会用`/, `2, F5, C-J
<lemonhall> Yuking: 你直接看那个传说中到神作就好了。。。TEX的发明者的那本书。。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 那个是 knuth tex ...我们又不弄发行版
 * lemonhall Tex谁发明的来着？计算机科学家---
<happyaron> latex学不明白的支持一下。
<myke2> lemonhall: Knuth
<happyaron> edison0354: 有钱人啊，又是果粉又是狗粉。。。
 * Yuking ……
<flay> kile貌似依赖qt 我没试过
<myke2> MaskRay: tex很少有人会弄吧?
<edison0354> happyaron: 没钱，没水果设备，狗粉又不用花钱
<lemonhall> edison0354: 米人。。。。
<flay> 我用的xetex
<edison0354> lemonhall: 无米
<lemonhall> http://baike.baidu.com/view/209690.htm
<happyaron> edison0354: 狗狗设备要花钱
<edison0354> happyaron: 不在米国，拿不到螃蟹本
<happyaron> edison0354: android手机嘛
<edison0354> happyaron: 收的别人的二手货
<happyaron> edison0354: 螃蟹本不要钱的
<happyaron> ...
<edison0354> happyaron: 是不要钱，不过淘宝有卖的
<happyaron> edison0354: 改天有成色好的替我收一个吧
<iGnome> 螃蟹本是啥
<edison0354> happyaron: G2你要不？550左右的三手货，成色相当不错，我玩过的
<edison0354> happyaron: 就是配置太烂了……
<iGnome> 3手的，还卖？
<edison0354> iGnome: 那个第二手也是我帮他收的，没用了几天还，年前刚和我的爪机一起收的
<happyaron> edison0354: 三手。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 屏幕有贴膜，机身有套套，所以还是很不错的
<happyaron> edison0354: 暂时不考虑，我的手机还能用些日子。
<edison0354> happyaron: :-D
<iGnome> 典型的守财奴。点点钱都要挣回去。
<happyaron> edison0354: 等这个不行时看看找你帮我淘。
<happyaron> iGnome: 穷学生啊。
<iGnome> 哈皮。nnnd 有话筒没啊。
<happyaron> iGnome: 必然有
<edison0354> happyaron: 我是碰到了一网友正好出，所以收了……基本算认识的人
<happyaron> 呵呵
<iGnome> 还不是。。。 测试下不
<happyaron> 不测试了。
<iGnome> 怕身份暴露？
<happyaron> linphone已经成为备选工具了。
<Fivesheep_> linphone? 那是什么
<iGnome> 烂empathy啊。
<Yuking> happyaron: linux phone?
<iGnome> sip啊。 Yuking
<happyaron> iGnome: empathy属于装系统后第一批卸载的
<happyaron> iGnome: 用pidgin
<iGnome> 是很搓的。唉
<edison0354> happyaron: pidgin+10086
<Yuking> iGnome: sip是啥？
<iGnome> 屁精框架固定了，不好扩展新特色了。
<edison0354> happyaron: levin发新日志了，浅析Linux Kernel中的那些链表，依旧是天书
<iGnome> Yuking: 搜索嘛。ip通话服务
<happyaron> edison0354: 不关心。。。
<iGnome> 害羞的哈皮，只和妹朵通话。nnnnd
<happyaron> iGnome: 作为一个礼物，我把linphone汉化了
<Yuking> iGnome: 哦……
<billlee> Yuking, 会话发起协议，和 VoIP 相关
<edison0354> happyaron: TualatriX也发新日志了，实战Python的动态特性：为对象动态增加方法，还是天书……
<iGnome> 界面没多少啊。 happyaron 源没有中文包啊
<myke2> happyaron: Ubuntu为什么用empathy代替pidgin
<edison0354> happyaron: linphone是啥？
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<happyaron> iGnome: 我把能看见都翻译了。
<happyaron> myke2: empathy支持telepathy，是未来
<iGnome> win下的linphone都测试过了。都可以
<happyaron> edison0354: voip软件
<iGnome> happyaron: 包呢？
<myke2> happyaron: telepathy?
<edison0354> happyaron: telepathy是啥？
<iGnome> 不是mo的？？
<Yuking> billlee: 哦~~
<billlee> telepathy 是 empathy 的后端
<happyaron> iGnome: 到它git找po去
<happyaron> telepathy是freedestop的东东了
<iGnome> telepathy-sofiasip   在烂empathy里面，连不上
<happyaron> 它是未来。
<happyaron> freedesktop.org
<iGnome> fd的东西，都还先进
<edison0354> ofan: 你也要考研了？计算机？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 给你1，2页可以
<ofan> edison0354: 不考...
<edison0354> ofan: 那豆瓣神马意思？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 可以呀
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我贴图
<ofan> edison0354: 认识几个计算机的都考...
<Yuking> gebjgd: 好的。非常非常谢谢哈
<edison0354> happyaron: http://blog.renren.com/share/251054597/5384280931
<edison0354> ofan: 哦
<iGnome> cfy: 换ub吧
 * edison0354 今天准备给未来的导师送东西去，结果人家出差了……巨悲剧……
<iGnome> edison0354: 以身？
<edison0354> iGnome: 重口神
<iGnome> 这风气不好嘛
<kenifanying> 悲剧的说，同学本来是讲好用4800买个y460N-ITH的机子的，结果被js忽悠花4800买B465c了，我站在旁边都没法拦……那些js真是强大……
<Yuking> kenifanying: 你同学不听你的？
<kenifanying> js太强大了
<kenifanying> 硬说y460N系列的有毛病
<Yuking> 有啥毛病？
<kenifanying> 还给它看玩游戏的时候显卡不能切换
<flay> 你同学这么容易就被洗脑了
<kenifanying> 就是双显卡
<kenifanying> 一个是inter的，一个nvidia的
<Yuking> B465C好像只有一个显卡吧
<ofan>  40 Years Of Data Show The MBA Effectively Does Nothing -- It Has No Impact
<kenifanying> 然后给它看鲁大师只能检测到inter的，无法切换，——我说的是y460N
<kenifanying> 然后……就死活不买，被骗买b465c
<Yuking> 但B465C只值3500呀
<kenifanying> 所以宰的严重吗
<kenifanying> 我之前根本就没看B系列的
<Yuking> 你那同学都不看两个机器的配置？
<Yuking> Y460系列还是很强大的
<kenifanying> 叫它就买y的，他问我能保证没问题不，由于对y显卡问题不是很清楚，我不敢保证，他就听美女js买了B的了，当时还叫它换成华琐的了，他身边没人用，又不买……
<gebjgd> Yuking, http://imagebin.org/141409
<kenifanying> b465c amd athon p340 的……
<Yuking> gebjgd: 谢啦，我看下
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我写了98页
<myke2> kenifanying: 电脑?
 * caleb- 不喜欢华硕的本本
<kenifanying> yuking,我之前也没发现那个什么显卡问题，不过知道是忽悠人的，又没法反驳，我那同学又是小白……就这样悲剧了
<Yuking> kenifanying: 这个就怪你了，你当然说显卡能保证
<myke2> kenifanying: ASUS?
<kenifanying> myke2，4800买了联想扬天b465c的
<Yuking> gebjgd: 你这个应该是PDF吧？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 是阿
<Yuking> kenifanying: 贵了约1300
<myke2> kenifanying: cpu什么配置
<happyaron> kenifanying: js真牛13
<Yuking> gebjgd: 嗯，这样看是不错~
<caleb-> js真牛13
<kenifanying> yuking,也是……本来y460在它心中是高高在上的，结果被js说得一文不是，然后一下只就没理智了
<happyaron> kenifanying: 你跟他说回去仔细研究下再考虑买呗。
<gebjgd> Yuking, 当然了
<Yuking> gebjgd: 制作过程不麻烦吧？
<myke2> kenifanying: cpu什么的
<kenifanying> myke2,500G硬盘，2G内存，AMD CPU， P340，2.2GHz
<gebjgd> Yuking, 用linux当桌面不麻烦把？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 如果可以这样类比，那倒是不错
<gebjgd> Yuking, 你也会问这么白的问题
<caleb-> 陪亲友买电脑就要先建立信任关系
<caleb-> 不够信任的就别帮了
<kenifanying> happyaron,从早上为了y460逛到晚边，他也烦了……
<caleb-> 不然明明他自己被 js 骗了，回来还要怪你
<happyaron> kenifanying: 烦了应该是不买才对。
<kenifanying> 以后不去陪人买了
<Yuking> gebjgd: 还是不一样的哈，因为听说latex是标记，就是说可能需要自己写那些标记
<Kandu> Yuking: “寫”比“選”要快吧
<lemonhall> Yuking: 不难，就和写HTML差不多。。。。
<myke2> kenifanying: 他对显卡要求特别高？
<lemonhall> Yuking: 习惯了就和写HTML没多大区别
<kenifanying> happyaron,是很想很想要y460那种，在西安赛格那里一开最低价连5150都不卖……后面到对面颐高那，砍到4800……
<Yuking> Kandu: 我是在考查是不是可以在我们的工作中来推广这个东西哈，先考查一下学习成本
 * Oicebot 对Yuking说：不是吧。
<kenifanying> myke2,一点不，不玩游戏的
<caleb-> latex 也有 WYSIWYG 的
<myke2> kenifanying: 那么为什么要双显卡
<caleb-> Yuking: 估计没人想学
<kenifanying> myke2,跟他说他的需求就3000多块的机子都够用了，不听，因为他宿舍的告诉他用独显
<ofan> 表示对html/xml感到遗憾
<myke2> Yuking: 没人想学
<Yuking> kenifanying: 我有个同事年前花了6500买了个y560，感觉那个又显卡还是不错，能够自动来切换
<edison0354> Yuking: 完全没用……
<Kandu> Yuking: 唔，我是沒這個需求了，平常只用用 docbook 寫東西
<Yuking> myke2: 哦……因为我们在出个学术类的刊物，内部的，用word来制作比较讨厌
<Yuking> myke2: 上面的人对版面要求又比较高
<caleb-> Yuking: 这年头不少三流学术刊物都只收 word 稿件了
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/141410
<chowish> yuking 如何切的？？？
<Yuking> kenifanying: 他买的那个机器倒是符合他的要求，只是他买贵了，他那个配置如果是3600都可将就
<myke2> Yuking: office里面有一个叫做publisher的
<lemonhall> Yuking: 其实WORD用好了也挺好的。。。。真的
<Yuking> lemonhall: 图多的时候很麻烦
<Yuking> myke2: 倒是没有用过
<kenifanying> Yuking,当作教训，以后非至亲，绝不帮忙这种事，虽然他没说什么，也不知道自己被宰这么多，我自己心理也不好受……
<ofan> word离开win就不好用
<caleb-> lemonhall: word 压根不是用来排版的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我就是很讨厌M$的那个ribben界面
<myke2> Yuking: 他们宁愿做这个，也不会去学LaTeX
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还是MAC的检查器那种好
<Yuking> myke2: 也是~~
<caleb-> kenifanying: 他回去淘宝一搜就知道了
<myke2> Yuking: LaTeX是新体系，我估计他们希望的是点两下就可以排版的很好的软件，而不是LaTeX
<lemonhall> Yuking: 好吧，精确控制当然是LATEX好，不过就看你们作者和编辑的水平了，印刷社反正只是要高精度的PDF就OK了
<kenifanying> 知道被宰，但是不知道被宰很多，网上报价几乎没有b465c的……
<Kandu> lemonhall: 可我覺得 word OOo writer 之類的不大好用
<Yuking> chowish: 好像有3D的时候自动会启动独显
<chowish> yuking 你那同事是如何自动切换的
<Kandu> lemonhall: 內容和格式不分離的
<Kandu> lemonhall: 修改起來太麻煩了。不如 docbook 好用
<ofan> 不如直接用markdown..
 * lemonhall 不说这个。。又是一个大坑。。。
<ofan> txt2tags
<Yuking> lemonhall: 嗯……
<caleb-> lemonhall: 有排过版就知道，word 不是人用的
<chowish> 不会吧 我的双显 怎么不行。。。。。我已经驱动都是模块了 modprobe -r 再modprobe都不行。。。。。
<microcai> caleb-:  yes
<microcai> caleb-:  +1
<caleb-> word 就是办家家，交个小报告的还好使
<chowish> 用的好 啥都牛 真的
 * lemonhall 求推荐电脑。。。我今年也想换电脑，对显卡没什么特殊要求，1G的显存就行了。CPU和内存要好，说白了就是要5分钟可以编译玩内核就行
<Yuking> chowish: linux下的情况不知道，别人只用win7
<kenifanying> js还有一个很高的伎俩，冒着不要我们客户的危险，去说y460的坏话……跑掉另一个一起买的……
<Yuking> lem
<chowish> yuking 了解
<microcai> caleb-:  word 是字处理软件，不是排版软件。排版用方正的
<Yuking> lemonhall: 那我把我这个机器出个你好了
<myke2> lemonhall: 买个cpu i7的
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我用WORD排过啊。。。。其实也还好啦。。台湾人写得那本书还行。。。WORD有优势
<microcai> lemonhall:  有
<microcai> lemonhall: 出多少钱？
<kenifanying> 可能4800价格，没赚头……
<chowish> word很好 否则他就不会存在 特别ms的还能卖钱呢  真的
<lemonhall> microcai: 我只要主机。。。多钱？
<microcai> lemonhall:  i7 + 8G DDR3 + NVIDIA GFX + 2T SCSI
<Yuking> kenifanying: 你那个同学事先难道没有在网上查过y460，据说这款机器的好评如潮啊
<microcai> lemonhall:  8k 吧
<lemonhall> microcai: 唔。。不买了。。算了，省钱，今年搞装修
<myke2> lemonhall: 只要cpu好，ram在2G左右差不多了
<myke2> lemonhall: 4k
<microcai> myke2: 你错了
<microcai> myke2:  RAM 很重要
<Yuking> lemonhall: 我的机器除了显存没有1G，其它的已经满足你刚刚说的要求，08年年底的
<microcai> myke2:  硬盘也很重要
<myke2> microcai: 8g又没用
<kenifanying> Yuking,更悲剧的是查过了，但是没听说显卡问题，js用y460A没问题，y460N有问题忽悠了……
<lemonhall> Yuking: 不是吧。。。08年I7没出来啊
 * billlee 赞同，硬盘往往是瓶颈
<myke2> microcai: 只要大概速度在这个范围里面不久ok了
<Yuking> lemonhall:  我的不是I7,只是xeon x3320
<caleb-> chowish: word 好跟它能排版是两回事
<myke2> microcai: 我就2g ram, 也都<5min编译的
<caleb-> chowish: win32 好跟它能当服务器也是两回事
<Yuking> lemonhall: 编译内核也就三四分钟吧
<chowish> 排版word比不上latex  但是 也能排的很好 真的
<caleb-> chowish: 没排过页数多的吧
<lemonhall> Yuking: 你提醒我了，那就好办了，我把相机卖了，买一台新的服务器吧。。服务器就是一个大缺点。。。内存太贵了
<chowish> 嗯 几乎不用排版
<Yuking> chowish: 理论上是可以，只是很麻烦，图多的时候痛苦的很
<microcai> myke2:  ... ...
<Yuking> lemonhall: 我的机器不是服务器……，只是CPU是个xeon的
<microcai> chowish:  word 没有 ligush
<lemonhall> Yuking: 额。。。这都可以啊。。
<microcai> chowish:  word 没有 ligature
<Yuking> lemonhall: Xeon X3320其实就是个低电压版的Q9300
<microcai> chowish: 这是印刷出版的硬性指标
<microcai> chowish:  word 这个都没有，排的再好有P用
<chowish> 我其实连word也几乎没用过。。。。。。。 真的 只是觉得 word 有的人很需要 至少我姐需要 真的
 * lemonhall 决定把单反出掉。。然后换主机
<caleb-> chowish: 一般用 libreoffice 就够鸟
 * lemonhall 明年再买一个高端的卡片机。。。。
<caleb-> 一堆人把 word 当 notepad 使
 * lemonhall 单反，玩腻味了
<Yuking> caleb-: 其实从排版的角度说，我觉得OOo比word更好用
<myke2> caleb-: notepad好
<myke2> Yuking: libreoffice
<myke2> Yuking: OOo is out
 * lemonhall 唉，别说了。。。这是一个坑。。真的。。。
<chowish> 其实我觉得应该说 谁都好用 看用者
 * caleb- 认识一堆人开 word 就为了简繁体转换…
 * lemonhall WORD排版多半就是要用主控文档。。。
 * lemonhall 否则大内存也吃不消。。。
<ppdog> 很多人不知道notepad,只知道word
 * lemonhall 然后就是一堆小技巧。。。最后给出版的时候，还得弄成PDF，否则你就此恨绵绵唔绝期吧
<myke2> caleb-: 说实话我不知道如何实现 简体/繁体 转化
<chowish> pdf  觉得还是djvu好 真的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我都没摸过单反
<chowish> iconv
<lemonhall> edison0354: 要不出给你？
 * myke2 表示不懂notepad
<edison0354> lemonhall: 收不起
<Yuking> chowish: WORD排版的时候的确有很大的问题，有时候一页空一大片，一下页的文字死活不上来
<edison0354> Yuking: 是的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 5000左右吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………
<chowish> 那么 不是很不雅观？？？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没多大意思，现在上街，旅行，人人都是单反
<Yuking> myke2: 我现在用的就是libreO
<Yuking> myke2: 嘿嘿
<myke2> iconv是转换编码的吧
<caleb-> myke2: 工具很多，但都需要根据个人需求调整
<lemonhall> edison0354: 反倒觉得没劲～～～～
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我连卡片都没
<myke2> caleb-: 我觉得简体转换成繁体，很困难
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你是手机党。。我明白。。我懂得
<Yuking> lemonhall: 那我的单反也出了？
<myke2> caleb-: 这不是双射
<chowish> libreoffice 的 uniconv 还没跟上呀
<edison0354> Yuking: 你的libreoffice也是自己编译的？
<Yuking> edison0354: 不是……
<chowish> libreo有bin的
<lemonhall> Yuking: 你是尼还是佳？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 爪机才 500W，而且还没闪光
<caleb-> myke2: 一般使用，同文堂够了
<edison0354> Yuking: 哦
 * caleb- 通吃简繁体，阅读无障碍
<edison0354> Yuking: 原来LFS党也是会用现成的bin的……
<myke2> caleb-: 一般使用，我都在Google Translation
<happyaron> edison0354: 编译office比编译浏览器还痛苦吧。。。
<Yuking> edison0354: 哈，如果有好的bin也是会用的
<caleb-> edison0354: 没必要虐待自己啊
 * lemonhall 额。。LFS党。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 从体积上就可以看出来了
<edison0354> caleb-: 你也是LFS党？
<caleb-> edison0354: 是啊
<Yuking> edison0354: 我的seamonkey和thunderbird都是bin
<chowish> yuking 你的包管理是自己写的么？？？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 啊，我编译过游览器。。那不是人干的活啊。。。我这破机器，玩不成LFS的。。。
<edison0354> Yuking: 哦
<chowish> 浏览器  压力很大的
<Yuking> chowish: 我没有包管理
 * lemonhall 表示，机器太破，玩编译型LINUX发行版就是找虐
<caleb-> 我的 thunderbird 也是 bin
<happyaron> lemonhall: 编译下office，应该会更有感觉。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 不能编译浏览器？我本来打算编译FF
<Yuking> chowish: 我编译过seamonkey，还行，不用太久
<edison0354> happyaron: 1010的party那天吃火锅的时候不是有为体重比较重的编译过GNOME嘛……
<happyaron> myke2: 空间和时间都要有些承受能力。
<caleb-> myke2: 俺以前 256M 内存都在编 FF 了，不过要开 swapfile
<chowish> 。。。。。。。您那是个人及其么
<chowish> 机器
<ppdog> debian下怎么没有firefox?
<happyaron> edison0354: 编译gnome似乎没有编译office难受。。。
<tang> 你们讲的，我听起还不错。
<tang> 虽然不怎么懂
<Yuking> chowish: 我？当然是自己的机器哈
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<chowish> 我firefox和libreO都是用官方的bin。。。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 不编译evolution那种庞然大物就醒了。
<happyaron> 就行了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 编译OFFICE你要多长时间，你CPU是什么的？
<chowish> yuking 羡慕嫉妒恨呐
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你随便找个debian buildd log看一下就知道了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 顺便说一下你编译内核的时间。。。
<chowish> 编译内核 比上firefox
<chowish> 几乎不耗时
<happyaron> +1
<Oicebot> 2
<happyaron> +1
<Oicebot> 2
 * lemonhall 唔，我的机器还是老实呆在UBUNTU下好了。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 多少时间?
 * Yuking 只用seamonkey，不用FireFox
<edison0354> chowish: 你们都是增量编译？
<chowish> yuking 那么升级的话 怎么办 没有包管理
 * edison0354 chromium王道！
<happyaron> myke2: 我用ppa编译内核，自己机器上很少跑码
<edison0354> chowish: 我说内核
<Yuking> chowish: 我用是比较BT的方法，把不同的包编译到不同的目录中
<chowish> 嗯
<myke2> happyaron: 是不是要配置编译参数很多？
 * Oicebot 对myke2说：根据以往经验判断，是的。
<lemonhall> Oicebot: 你真聪明
<lemonhall> jrrp
 * Oicebot lemonhall今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 33.35% (Lv7)
<chowish> yuking 哦 原来是像win的方式那样
<lemonhall> .oicebot off
<lemonhall> Yuking: 挺好，这样其实最靠谱，就是浪费硬盘。。。
<chowish> 我现在的firefox等二进制也是采用如此形式。。。。。
<Yuking> lemonhall: 为啥这样浪费硬盘？
<chowish> lemonhall 差不多啦
<basncy> 请教一个C语言全局变量与共享内存问题：我用了fork之后，父子进程要共享某一个struct（父子进程中有不同的线程读写这个struct），并且对这个struct的更改要实时存到硬盘里，我是把它声明成全局变量好还是放在共享内存里好？
<lemonhall> basncy: 你又读又写。。。还不加锁？
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯
<chowish> 正学C  还没到那么高级。。。。。。
<happyaron> myke2: 差不多就行，内核对启动速度有影响，效率不大明显
<happyaron> myke2: 要提高效率，自己编译各种library就够了
<happyaron> 比编译内核有效
<basncy> lemonhall, 肯定要加锁
<caleb-> libjpeg-turbo++
<lemonhall> basncy: 那就怎么简单怎么来。。。
<OT_iux> 我又无聊了，怎么办
<basncy> lemonhall, 感觉放在共享内存里跟全局变量差不多样，但是我不知道它们之间的区别
<myke2> happyaron: 我说FF
<myke2> happyaron: 内核我以后有时间，看参数太累
<happyaron> myke2: 我不自己编译ff，用mozilla的binary
<happyaron> nightly build，自己编译起步找死。
<caleb-> basncy: 实时写入很影响效能的
<happyaron> 岂不。。。
<happyaron> sunpinyin啊，怎么能这样。
<caleb-> 起步 比较常用啊
<basncy> lemonhall,如果要实现与硬盘上对应的文件内容同步，是不是要先mmap到一个文件，再在这个共享内存里使用全局变量？
<happyaron> fsync?
 * caleb- 天天编译 chromium 的表示没有鸭梨
<happyaron> caleb-: 啥机器？
<basncy> caleb-, 那定时调用msync吧
<Yuking> caleb-: 编译chromium好耍不？我还没用过它呢
<caleb-> happyaron: 3GHz dual core
<myke2> Yuking: Chromium源代码只有6xxM
<chowish> chromium很耗时阿
<happyaron> caleb-: 有钱人
<caleb-> Yuking: 感觉不错，用半年多了
<chowish> chrome 有提供bin的么？？？
<happyaron> you
<edison0354> chowish: 有
<happyaron> 有
<chowish> 哪里？？？
<edison0354> caleb-: 天天直接下chromium也无鸭梨
<caleb-> edison0354: 要打补丁啊，没办法
<lemonhall> caleb-: 双核3G。。。编译时间多少？
<myke2> 不喜欢chromium
<caleb-> 试过 binary patch, 很快就不能用鸟
<caleb-> binary patch 只能补相近的版本
<chowish> ff我用得太辛苦了 要配合着w3m用
<happyaron> caleb-: 非binary patch
<edison0354> caleb-: 那个地址栏的那个三角补丁？
<lemonhall> basncy: 我不懂。。。= =你应该找个其他人讨论
<happyaron> caleb- 估计是http://补丁
<lemonhall> caleb-: 对了，你帮我跑一个东西吧，看看效果
<caleb-> 还有 h264 支持
<myke2> chowish: FF4?
<caleb-> 虽说要没了，至少现在还有 h264 支持
<lemonhall> caleb-: ANDROID 3.0的模拟器。。你跑一下看看。。
<chowish> ff3 和 4都用得很辛苦 。。。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: url?
<chowish> Android x86？？？
<caleb-> native client + gpu 3D 都很顺的
<lemonhall> caleb-: 唔。。。地址竟然被墙了
<edison0354> caleb-: H264支持很有用吗？你干啥会用到？
<chowish> android x86 那简直没法使用。。。。。
<lemonhall> chowish: 不是，我想看看这个3.0的SDK到底要什么样到CPU才能跑动
<caleb-> edison0354: 看影片爽啊
<edison0354> caleb-: 你哪里用到了native client？
<edison0354> caleb-: 哪个网站播H264的电影？
<billlee> gdb 怎么列出目前已经设置的断点？
<caleb-> edison0354: native client 不用自己编也有
<caleb-> edison0354: youtube 还有不少的
<edison0354> caleb-: 现阶段没用啊，而且启用了以后每次会弹提示，说这东西不稳定
<basncy> lemonhall, 还是谢谢你，我继续找找资料。
<edison0354> caleb-: 哦，那个flash自己就能播了吧，和浏览器支持的decoder还有关系？
<chowish> youtube  能说些天朝上得了的么。。。。。。
<edison0354> chowish: ipv6
<caleb-> edison0354: 可以不用 flash 啊
<edison0354> caleb-: html5的？
<chowish> ipv6 。。。。。 我内核模块都去掉的。。。。。。
<edison0354> chowish: ……
<chowish> 我还在期待看toy story 3.。。。。。
<caleb-> chowish: 这年头该上 ipv6 了
<edison0354> chowish: 用miredo开出来还是能用的……至少Google那一堆服务能用
 * Yuking 下载chrome bin中
<caleb-> chowish: ipv4 已经发完鸟
<edison0354> Yuking: 用chromium
<chowish> ipv6 能直接就用的么
<Yuking> edison0354: ？
<chowish> chrome比较有艺术气息呀
<chowish> yuking chrome的bin在哪里？？？
<Yuking> chowish: google的官网上
<chowish> 没有阿 解压deb或是rpm不成？？？
<caleb-> chowish: ar 就可以解 deb 了
<chowish> 莫非是debian？？？
<Yuking> 我下载的是rpm，下来再解
<chowish> 这样会不会违反啥的 反正我不懂。。。。。。
<Yuking> chowish: ？
 * caleb- 随时更新 deb / rpm 里的 libpdf.so / libffmpegsumo.so / libgcflashplayer.so
<caleb-> chowish: 没有违反啥
<Yuking> chowish: 违反啥？
<caleb-> Yuking: google chrome 的 libpdf.so / libgcflashplayer.so / plugin.vch 可以给 chromium 用
<caleb-> Yuking: plugin.vch 是 flash 的 DRM
<chowish> 我也不知道。。。。。
<Yuking> chowish: 额，原来chrome和chromium还不是一个东西哈 ？
<chowish> 嗯
<caleb-> Yuking: 不过想用 libffmpegsumo.so 要编译 h264
<caleb-> Yuking: libgcflashplayer.so 也可以给 seamonkey / firefox 用
<Yuking> caleb-: 我这儿有H264
<caleb-> Yuking: chrom* 只吃自己的 h264
<Yuking> caleb-: 哦，终于搞清楚chrome和chromium是啥关系了
<chowish> 对与电影  还是下载比较好吧。。。。。
<Yuking> caleb-: 我从来不在线看电影
<chowish> chrome没有开源好像。。。。
<caleb-> chowish: 下载前先看一段啊
<tang> 我都是在线看的电影
<chowish> caleb- 对 我就是这样被训龙记征服的
<tang> 你们为什么要下载了看？
<caleb-> tang: 收藏
<tang> caleb-, 收藏？
<Yuking> tang: 因为想在电视上看高清版的
<debianer> MaskRay: 如果文件名已经存在，就提示错误怎么做？
<chowish> 因为国内的 貌似没有啥高清的在线
<tang> 精品不多
<chowish> 有也是flash的
<caleb-> tang: 精品很多啊
<caleb-> youtube 都有 1080p 了
<tang> 我怎么用PP看好像比较多高清的哦
<tang> 不过新片少
 * Yuking 躲在被窝里看50寸的电视肯定比电脑的屏幕爽多了
<chowish> youtube 我是好公民
<tang> caleb-, 介绍几个精品给我
<tang> 我去看看
<chowish> 我只能下载后去 姐姐的电脑看 电脑太破了
<Yuking> caleb-: 我就先下chrome试试
<chowish> 训龙记 不看是一种遗憾
<Yuking> caleb-: 先了解一下狗狗的这个啥浏览器
<caleb-> chowish: 所有 youtube 都会在本地放一份 cache
<tang> 訓龙记？
<pocoyo_> chowish: 也没啥.
<caleb-> chowish: 不管是 flash 还是 html5
<tang> 国产的？
<chowish> tang  是的
<chowish> 不是的
<caleb-> 我们只是把 cache 永久保留不删除
<tang> 新片还还是老片
<pocoyo_> 有人做过车辆管理系统没有?
<tang> chowish, 啥时候的片子？
<chowish> 去年
<tang> 哪方面内容？
<chowish> 科幻？？
<tang> 不看是遗憾？谢谢
<tang> 我去找找
<chowish> 我现在都在梦想有一只黑煞 呵呵
<Arthrun> iGnome: 小依
<Arthrun> iGnome: 小依
<Arthrun> iGnome: 小依
<huangg> Arthrun: 小姨
<huangg> wiiw: 雕叔
<iGnome> Arthrun: 雕啊。干嘛呢。
<tang> ？
<edison0354> caleb-: libpdf.so / libffmpegsumo.so / libgcflashplayer.so在哪个位置？
<debianer> MaskRay: emacs还有什么特别有意思的插件吗？
<lainme> edison0354: /opt/google/chrome
<edison0354> lainme: 哦
<MaskRay> debianer: mikeandmore, reiv <-
<debianer> MaskRay: 刚才搜索了一下，mikeandmore没找到是啥玩意？
<MaskRay> debianer: 那你顺便搜一下 reiv 是什么插件.......
<lainme> 难道不是这里的两位么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对, 方案数很多, 还要高精度
<myke2> MaskRay: 我原来以为是模10^9 + 9输出...
<MaskRay> myke2: 确实要高精度,你是怎么做的
 * lemonhall 问一下，PERL语言实现一个将HEX DUMP返回成BIN文件的程序。。怎么写？
<myke2> MaskRay: 那还讲不清楚了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我过两天再想想, 我都把阶乘什么作为O(1)了
<MaskRay> lemonhall: perl -e 'print pack("C*",65,66,67)'
<MaskRay> myke2: 思路就行了
<myke2> MaskRay: 除了是dp其他都说不清楚
<myke2> MaskRay: 改天再说吧
<myke2> RavenChan: 你是否看过ball舞会?
<caleb-> 高精度用 bc 不错
<caleb-> edison0354: 还有 plugin.vch
<edison0354> caleb-: o
<pityonline> $PATH 查看到的路径在哪里修改来着？
<cfy> edison0354: 那个是谁阿?
<pityonline> 以前改过，忘了
<cfy> pityonline: profile?
<pityonline> cfy: 不是
<cfy> pityonline: 不懂你意思.
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯么又perl了?
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么又perl了?
<edison0354> cfy: 哪个？
<edison0354> pityonline: 你第二次问了吧？
<cfy> edison0354: 你震惊那个
<pityonline> cfy: 原来不是在 profile 里改的
<edison0354> pityonline: /etc/.profile
<pityonline> edison0354: 嗯，忘了
<MaskRay> myke2: 我也有不成熟 n^3 * 高精度 想法, 可能能回忆起 n^2 * 高精度
<cfy> .profile...
<cfy> 厄.
<edison0354> pityonline: /etc/.environment
<edison0354> cfy: 额，不是？
<edison0354> pityonline: 不知道带不带点，忘了……
<MaskRay> cfy: 你已经这样 放弃 Perl 了...
<cfy> 表示没有这个文件...
<pityonline> edison0354: 不带点，是 /etc/environment
<edison0354> cfy: 反正那一堆profile和rc都能改
<myke2> MaskRay: 那就过两天再说吧. 我今天先把pdf编辑一部分
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有阿,我没有时间学习lisp,所以万一悲剧下,那就perl
<cfy> MaskRay: 你不是没事的?
<pityonline> edison0354: 昨晚把 adb 的路径放在 .bashrc 里了，结果今天什么命令都执行不了了
<cfy> edison0354: pityonline: grep xx -r /etc不就好了?出来那个改哪个
<cfy> pityonline: 放在把自己的路径放在最后就没问题了吧
<edison0354> pityonline: 应该PATH=$PASH;ooxx/adb
<edison0354> pityonline: 额，是不是分号连接来者……
<cfy> edison0354: :
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<pityonline> cfy: 我在 .bashrc 里只写了 adb 的路径
<cfy> edison0354: 可能别的也行.不过:肯定没错.
<cfy> pityonline: 还是不懂....
<pityonline> edison0354: 我在 .bashrc 里只写了 adb 的路径
<cfy> edison0354: 哪个让你震惊的是谁啊?
<edison0354> pityonline: 那其他的命令还能用？
<edison0354> cfy: 忘了我震惊啥了……
<pityonline> cfy: edison0354 /etc/environment 里应该是这样的才对：PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/pity/test/android-sdk-linux_86/platform-tools" 但因为 android sdk 升级后改了路径，所以不能用了，我只是把 android sdk 的路径写在了 .bashrc 里，没写前面的路径
<edison0354> cfy: 给个时间戳，我看我啥时候说的
<pityonline> edison0354: 我也很奇怪，昨晚改后执行了 source .bashrc 后一切正常，但今天就只能用 adb 命令而不能系统原来的命令了
<cfy> edison0354:  http://photo.renren.com/photo/281622625/photo-4004866508
<edison0354> pityonline: 必然的，我还在好奇你咋还能正常使用系统……
<edison0354> cfy: 涛哥
<pityonline> edison0354: 应该昨晚就不能用了，但不知道为什么昨晚还能用
<cfy> edison0354: 涛哥...
<pityonline> edison0354: 可能需要完全注销一次才完全生效吧
<edison0354> pityonline: 估计你开着terminal没关，所以.bashrc也就没被执行过
<edison0354> pityonline: .bashrc里面的东西只需要重开一次bash就行了
<edison0354> pityonline: .bash_profile的估计要注销
 * edison0354 阿荣离开我们了
<edison0354> cfy: 咦，那个文件就是.profile的说
 * jxhow 缅怀。阿荣永远活在我们心中。
 * cfy ...
<pocoyo> 哪个阿荣？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ports 系统搜索一个包实在是麻烦了些, cd xx; make search 什么的
<edison0354> pocoyo: 有几个？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你还搞不搞haskell
<MaskRay> cfy: 搞的
<kiss_kill> 耶，pidgin又能上QQ咯
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.我好纠结啊.还是下次换cl
<pocoyo> cfy: 你搞二进制算了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 是纠结的.
<edison0354> kiss_kill: 囧
<kiss_kill> 囧神马？
<kiss_kill> 真能上了
<cfy> kiss_kill: 开virtualbox再qq嘛
<MaskRay> cfy: 还是 haskell 吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉.没有地方跑haskell.....
<kiss_kill> 我上网本 奔腾900M的cpu  跑不动  跑webqq都卡的
<cfy> MaskRay: 到时候再学习一下好了.
<edison0354> cfy: 对了，你知道用bin的firmware+kernel module驱动硬件是什么原理吗？
<kiss_kill> 你们不会在研究openwrt吧？
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay: 虽然说tail-recursion不错.可是我总觉得全部当作参数传入太那个了...还是得部分用set!
<cfy> edison0354: 不知道......
<cfy> kiss_kill: 我有用过openwrt很不错.
<kiss_kill> cfy: 我在考虑，因为我只有一个猫 哎
 * edison0354 有人知道用bin的firmware+kernel module驱动硬件是什么原理吗？
<edison0354> kiss_kill: 我家的猫还是USB的呢
<nsdy> debian确定中文名称为“蝶变”了？？？
<nsdy> debian wiki里面写的是蝶变
<kiss_kill> ed
<kiss_kill> edison0354: ?
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我知道了, ports_glob 可以搜索
<edison0354> kiss_kill: USB-MODEM
<caleb-> nsdy: 没有吧
<kiss_kill> 汉
<edison0354> nsdy: 大便
<caleb-> nsdy: 只是那个家伙自己用而已
<edison0354> kiss_kill: 这种设备很猎奇的，家里停电了以后都能继续上网……
<nsdy> 我还以为官方翻译呢...
<MaskRay> cfy: 可以用 Reader Writer State
<caleb-> edison0354: 电话线本来就有供电
<caleb-> edison0354: 和常规电力系统不在一起
<kiss_kill> edison0354: 汗  不是吧？ 你的猫断电都可以？
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥东西?
<caleb-> kiss_kill: usb-modem 的电从 usb port 来
<edison0354> caleb-: 有一定的电动势，可是内阻很大，所以一般东西是取不出来电的
<cfy> kiss_kill: 可以买一个支持的玩玩.
<kiss_kill> cfy: 可以考虑
<edison0354> caleb-: 普通MODEM是要外接电源的
<cfy> kiss_kill: 有钱的话,可以买qi-hardware的东西.有支持的.
<kiss_kill> 不过丧失猫功能，满遗憾的
<edison0354> kiss_kill: USB的嘛，直接电脑供电的
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 中 State 可以防止传大量参数
<cfy> kiss_kill: 丧失猫的功能?
<kiss_kill> 恩
<kiss_kill> openwrt 没有猫功能那个模块的驱动
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.
<cfy> kiss_kill: pppoe?
<edison0354> kiss_kill: 所以说是相当猎奇的一个东西，不过就是驱动不好搞，LINUX的驱动都研究了好长时间才弄好，MAC就直接无解了
<kiss_kill> 不是，我的意思是无线猫的猫功能丧失。
<kiss_kill> 刷了openwrt，就不能直接连电话线了
<kiss_kill> edison0354: 恩，如果猫功能不丧失，电信送的无线猫 真的能好好折腾
<happyaron> dvd刻录机挂了。
<edison0354> kiss_kill: 送的……真好
<happyaron> sony的垃圾货
<edison0354> happyaron: 骚尼的还垃圾……
<kiss_kill> edison0354: 我还刷砖一个 直接换了，然后用ttl线破解 嘎嘎
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你可以做幾個函數來傳參數嘛。
<happyaron> edison0354: sony的光产品本来就垃圾啊。
<edison0354> kiss_kill: 啥是TTL线？
<happyaron> edison0354: 名牌里质量最差
<edison0354> happyaron: 真的很垃圾？我本本是LG的
<kiss_kill> 就是软刷不行的时候  连接硬件的线
<happyaron> edison0354: 真的很垃圾
<happyaron> edison0354: BenQ的好，飞利浦的好
<edison0354> happyaron: 我本本的配合威宝的+R的盘很好，100%成功率
<edison0354> happyaron: benq的必然好
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说我PB币挺多的啊，1000+呢，还有更多的都无聊换了威望了
<happyaron> edison0354: sony的寿命不行
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ports_glob 可以搜索包,那个 cd .. make search 太恐怖了些
<happyaron> edison0354: 一年死翘翘
<kiss_kill> sony就是华而不实
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 用 portmaster，完成所有的 port 任務。
<edison0354> happyaron: 买硬盘吧，刻盘寿命不行的，据说自己刻的最多3年……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不要用其它的，那些都是渣渣。
<happyaron> edison0354: 问题是这个需求还是有的，明天我借个刻录机用两天。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说你啥时候还魂的？都没注意到你进来……
<edison0354> happyaron: 这东西都能借到=.=!
<myke2> 刻盘是否用cdrecord?
<kiss_kill> badgirl现在还在吗？
<kiss_kill> 嘿嘿
 * Loongjiang well
 * edison0354 表示用nero刻盘比较爽
<happyaron> edison0354: 这东西干吗借不到。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: nero刻盘越来越渣了，弄得比windows还大
<edison0354> happyaron: 还得拆机箱……弄不好还得拆电源下来……
<edison0354> happyaron: 用精简版的
<edison0354> happyaron: Linux版的nero也相当不错的
<caleb-> nero--
<edison0354> happyaron: 瘟到死版的精简版的十几M的安装包吧
<happyaron> edison0354: 借别人闲置的。
<lainme> 精简版十几M...
<happyaron> edison0354: k3b除了qt3之外哪里都很好。。。
<myke2> happyaron: cdrecord如何
<kiss_kill> 3
<happyaron> myke2: 没单独用过
<kiss_kill> k3b是不错
<caleb-> cdrtools++
<happyaron> brasero是渣，经常飞盘。
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥是K3B？刻录软件？
<caleb-> wodim--
<happyaron> edison0354: en
<edison0354> happyaron: nero burning rom可以随便拉文件爱你进去，brasero必须用ISO吧好像
<happyaron> edison0354: 除了是kde3之外别的都很垃圾
<happyaron> edison0354: brasero可以刻文件
<happyaron> brasero刻iso不会出事，刻文件会出事。。。
 * edison0354 大家说用逊雷离线下载算不算吸血呢？
<edison0354> happyaron: 反正我用nero刻盘都是100%
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: portmaster 能完成各种任务?
<edison0354> happyaron: Ubuntu 桌面培训(10.04版发布！全中文官方文档，含汉化截图，提供PDF) 
<happyaron> edison0354: 我用nero飞了三张，k3b目前没死过。
<happyaron> edison0354: ？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我目前沒有什麽任務不能用它完成的。
<edison0354> happyaron: 我刚发现这个还停留在1004
<happyaron> edison0354: 你觉得我可能有时间更新它么。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 刻录机和盘也有兼容性问题的
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是这样...我可能没经验啥的.写个程序,自己写了好几个函数.不过看上去应该也是构建函数的风格吧
<kiss_kill> brasero 也不错的
<edison0354> happyaron: 刻录机和盘分+R和-R，虽然理论上是互相兼容的，但是……
<hymnusalae> hymnusalae, 你到 ##freebsd 問這種問題，但凡不是用 portmaster 什麽的，你都會被回答用 portmaster。
<happyaron> edison0354: 我这个，什么盘都不认了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 刻盘的时候还是买对应的比较好
<edison0354> happyaron: ……………………
<happyaron> edison0354: 读都不认了，一年，sony
<myke2> caleb-: 现在都是cdrtools吧,至少arch
<hymnusalae> cfy, 如果不是十分關注性能，或者計算量不是太大，可以不考慮用 TC。畢竟 TC 寫出來不是那麽直接看的。
<cfy> hymnusalae: tc?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 尾遞歸。
<caleb-> myke2: 很多 distro 用 wodim 的
<cfy> hymnusalae: tc也算有性能?我感觉不爽啊...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 隨便你……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 而且你说你喜欢(define foo(lambda.....
<hymnusalae> cfy, 怎麽了？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我觉得这个不是反而要打更多字?
<Loongjiang> hi
<cfy> hymnusalae: (define (foo)少很多啊.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 對我來說思路第一位……
<Loongjiang> time
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍫ 
<cfy> hymnusalae: 怎么思路了?多个了lambda?
<Loongjiang> date
<cfy> 厄,电量是99.2%......
<cfy> 这么精确?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 在我眼裏他們本來就都是一個符號被賦了一個 lambda 函數。這麽看我覺得很直接呀。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 反正都一样就没必要了吧.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 個人習慣。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 就和你寫一個項目幹嘛要在最前面寫一堆注釋說這是什麽文件，如果是熟悉項目的人怎麽也找到了，還有文檔說明。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 都是習慣問題。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯.
<cfy> roylez_: 主席,为啥我表示,茶轴打起来比我笔记本的键盘还累呢....
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 里面 lambda 是一个 \   ....
 * edison0354 http://www.douban.com/group/topic/4327297/
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.我依稀记得.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 茶軸是那個完全沒有落查感的那個吧？
<cfy> MaskRay: 还有/=
<cfy> hymnusalae: 也有的吧,可以感觉到两段的.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哪個軸是沒有落差的？我記得青軸是落差最大的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不知道對不對。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 黑轴?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 黑軸不是僅次于青軸嗎？
<lifeng> 正在纠结要不要败一个HHK
<cfy> hymnusalae: 黑轴键程短
<cfy> lifeng: 买嘛
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 敗吧，創造GDP。
<NoIE> 更新管理器里有一个“firefox-4.0-globalmenu(新安装)”是什么东西？莫非firefox支持全局菜单了？
<lifeng> hymnusalae: cfy: 太贵了，够买一个上网本了
<caleb-> NoIE: 记得可以搭配 gnome 使用
<NoIE> caleb-: 我安上试试。
<cfy> lifeng: 那别买了.买个机械的代替下好了.
<drdi> 这几天打开论坛好困难啊 只有我是这样么
<myke2> firefox 4 rc出了?
<myke2> NoIE: Firefox 4 RC出来了?
<karpar> 还没有吧?
<myke2> 传说FTP上已经有了
<caleb-> 可以去 nightly build 的路径挖
<myke2> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/4.0rc1-candidates/build1/
<myke2> 候选版本......
<hymnusalae> myke2, 4.0又rc了？
<hymnusalae> myke2, 它rc打算再搞幾個？
<myke2> hymnusalae: ?
<hymnusalae> myke2, 我說 Firefox。
<lemonhall> 奥，韦诺之战。。玩过了。。。
<lemonhall> 不好玩。。。
<lemonhall> 太鸡肋了。。无趣无趣
<myke2> hymnusalae: 我怎么知道
<hymnusalae> myke2, ……這東西給人感覺完全沒有希望嗎……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 你觉得有24个RC?
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那到不至于，不過總覺得沒有盼頭……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 我反正开用再说
<myke2> hymnusalae: FF 3.6太慢
<night> hi
<night> 有人在吗
<pocoyo> night: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<night> 女的
<hymnusalae> night, 那是個自動回復……
<hymnusalae> night, 不要激動……
<night> ！！
<night> 靠问问题阿
<night> 我eva不能用
<night> 我gdb查看调试信息
<hymnusalae> night, 這都什麽年代了，還eva。
<night> 那该什么
<night> QQ FOR LINUX？
<hymnusalae> night, 要麽用 pidgin 的插件，要麽用LinuxQQ，要麽用 WebQQ。
<night> linuxQQ是腾讯自己的吗
<hymnusalae> night, EVA 都多長時間沒有人維護了……
<hymnusalae> night, 是。
<hymnusalae> night, 就是那個 QQ for Linux
<night> 我不喜欢那个，在我的系统上会占很多资源
<hymnusalae> night, 這裏我記得有一兩個人在用 EVA 吧，你等等看看吧。
<night> 呃，算了，那我也不用EVA了
<night> 他最近的一个包好像是2008年的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 給你兩篇好文章：http://blogger.godfat.org/2009/11/reader-monad-2.html http://blogger.godfat.org/2009/11/reader-monad-3.html
<night> 不过他的问题我恨感兴趣
<lemonhall> night: hymnusalae 我今天看到一个。。。web mini qq....
<lemonhall> night: hymnusalae 蛋疼啊，还出过这个东西。。。。
<night> lemonhall, 那是什么
<lemonhall> night: hymnusalae web mini qq...
<kiss_kill> pidgin最新的QQ插件可以用Q了
<lemonhall> night: 自己去搜。。。
<bao_> 桌面么，还是windows好用，啥都可以用，不用折腾
<night> PIDGIN我从来没用过阿
 * lemonhall 正在编译NDS的模拟器。。。真是讨厌，韦诺之战不好玩，去玩火焰之纹章去
<kiss_kill> ubuntu自带的那个也可以用pidgin的QQ插件  通用的
<night> ok，我去搞一下
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 玩火紋上 NDS 做什麽？
<night> 靠，linux下玩个Q，真个应
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, NDS 就那個復刻的……
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 果斷上 Dolphin 開玩蒼炎呀。
<hymnusalae> night, 咯應的人事情多了。
<hymnusalae> night, 想開點吧。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: Dolphin模拟的是啥？
<night> 呃，问下，这里有很多人是做linux开发的吗
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 换主机，貌似我的机器跑Dolphine不给力
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, N64 NGC，最近加入 Wii 的支持了吧我記得。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 一般機器都不太能跑的動。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 苍岩好玩么？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 很好玩，最高難度也是目前為止難度最大的。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 原來是多拉基來776的瘋狂難度。
<hymnusalae> s/來/亞
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 韦诺之战太不给力了，只能到3级。。。种族太多，转职系统未免太单薄了。。没乐趣
<kiss_kill> 恩，火纹不错。高战我也喜欢
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 等級都是浮雲。
<hymnusalae> kiss_kill, 高戰是 advanced war 嗎？
<kiss_kill> 恩
<kiss_kill> 现在还有网页版的
<kiss_kill> 蛮有意思的
<hymnusalae> kiss_kill, 嗯，那個也不錯，雖然我沒有怎麽玩。這兩部是戰棋在主機上不倒的兩面旗呀。
<kiss_kill> GBA上的不错，nds上的没什么乐趣了
<kiss_kill> 我gba上的都通了
<lemonhall> kiss_kill:  网页版的？
<kiss_kill> 恩
<lemonhall> kiss_kill: 做得怎么样？
<kiss_kill> 不错的 ，还能自己做地图
<kiss_kill> http://awbw.amarriner.com/
<nsdy> ubuntu gnome下默认的防火墙程序叫做啥???
<myke2> nsdy: iptable + ufw
<hymnusalae> kiss_kill, 其實作為平時休息一個這個，一個牧場物語，我覺得都很好。
<kiss_kill> 牧场我这样的完美主义者 容易压抑
<nsdy> <myke2>谢了兄弟
<cfy> 可以写lisp消遣....
<kenifanying> 同学去买电脑，被转型了，坑了1300多，能投诉或者其它办法不？
 * lemonhall 韦诺之战，失望
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你真不同尋常……
<hymnusalae> kiss_kill, 完美主義》
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哈哈
<hymnusalae> kiss_kill, 完美主義？
<happyaron> kenifanying: 自愿的，没法
<bao_> kenifanying, 中关村？
<happyaron> kenifanying: 能投诉的话js还哪敢这么做。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我拿 hs 中的類型推導當數學題做，這位居然拿來消遣……我水平還太差……
<kenifanying> 西安，赛格
<bao_> 砸他店子
<kiss_kill> hymnusalae: 恩
<kiss_kill> 完美
<hymnusalae> kiss_kill, 怎麽個完美呀？
<kenifanying> happyaron,说的也是，我还在旁边说话呢，不听被宰真的不知道该怎么说他……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯.还需努力,哈哈
<myke2> kenifanying: 姜太公钓鱼,愿者上钩
<kiss_kill> hymnusalae: 什么都要拿最满
<bao_> 买甚么笔记本被坑啊
<hymnusalae> kiss_kill, ……你幹脆馬子也找6個算了。
<kenifanying> myke2,感觉给小白买电脑真的很难呀……
<kiss_kill> hymnusalae: 汗
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 你在西安么？
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 我也在啊
<hymnusalae> kiss_kill, 那樣也完美呀。
<kenifanying> 另外以后要是真的给小白买电脑，自己知道一些还不行，还一定要给小白先上课
<myke2> kenifanying: 能用还好, 到时候过了两天坏了, 他还怪你.....
<kenifanying> lemonhall,:-)
<hymnusalae> kiss_kill, 你想，所有女主都大紅心，青之羽要找誰找誰，多那個。
<kiss_kill> hymnusalae: 汗
<kenifanying> myke2,我也就是这么想……怪郁闷的，要是真的按我说的4800把y460拿回来，就一点也不亏了……
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 求上课。。。
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 我是小白
<kenifanying> lemonhall,正确的说是在赛格对面的那个颐高被坑
<kenifanying> 赛格太黑了，5300以下y460都不出……
<hymnusalae> kenifanying, 問題是一般人都覺得這個東西就是個工具，都不當回事。
<bao_> 怎么每个城市都有颐高赛格呀
<hymnusalae> kenifanying, 我現在突然覺得春秋時期的農家學派很牛。
<chowish> 还在讨论y460与被坑的事情呀 。。。。。
<kenifanying> 最开始没人的时候最低说5150,后面人多了，一个个都问y460，以下就给加价到5400去
<hymnusalae> kenifanying, 主張每個人什麽都學什麽都做。
<hymnusalae> kenifanying, 這樣就不會被坑。
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 我已经N年没有用过DIY的机器了。。。
<chowish> 春秋 ………………  你又穿越了
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 完全与社会脱节了。。。。
<hymnusalae> chowish, 那是？
<kenifanying> chowish,因为还在郁闷把，上帝保佑那台机子没问题，要不后面我还得……
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 现在电脑太慢了。。。很郁闷。。求上课
<bao_> N年没用台式机了
<myke2> kenifanying: 随缘吧, 事既已发生, 又有何办法
<kenifanying> lemonhall,建议去www.newsmth.net那里的精华区笔记本电脑那块，有很多……
 * lemonhall 把我逼急了，我干脆买一台塔式服务器。。。
<kenifanying> myke2,不当是他要吸取教训，我自己也要吸取教训了……
<chowish> lemonhall 有人拿服务器当桌面么？
<kenifanying> 水木上被坑掉3000的都有……
<myke2> kenifanying: 很有可能他下次"吸取"了教训彻底不听你的了
<kenifanying> myke2,蒽，而且就算最上不说，心理也在抱怨……
<kenifanying> myke2,我现在是基本拒绝给人家安装系统，现在看来连买电脑这种事也要拒绝掉……
<kenifanying> myke2,他自己去被坑总不会抱怨到咋头上……
<NoIE> 请问，彼得·乔治的红色警戒和EAGame的红色警戒有关系吗？
<myke2> kenifanying: 装系统更加了
<myke2> kenifanying: 随便上网搞搞就会搞出问题, 特别是windows
<lemonhall> chowish: 话说塔式。。。的显卡。。会不会很弱，弱到起不来桌面特效？
<kenifanying> myke2,安装系统不能做，否则在它的计算机有效期内，是个免费的服务员……好了是应该的，坏了是你的错……
<chowish> lemohall  服务器的不懂 不过 服务器应该很贵吧
<myke2> kenifanying: 反倒是如果电脑给装系统的公司装, 即使装的人存心在电脑里面弄了一个木马, 之后出了问题, 他又给那个公司"修复", "修复"好了, 他还会赞不绝口的说电脑公司的人"技术高超"
<chowish> lemonhall 您还留恋特效。。。。。
 * user8888 slaps user8888 around a bit with a large trout
<lemonhall> chowish: 不贵啊。。买下来明显比台式机便宜啊，但是配件都太特殊了。。。内存比机器贵
<night> 大哥们
<night> 能弱弱的问个问题吗
<lemonhall> chowish: 惆怅啊。。。。算了，还是找个靠谱的人陪个DIY的吧
<night> 这群里的人一般都是做开发的，还是就是单纯爱好
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 找你配个机器啊
<night> 我怎么看谁都像大牛呢
<kenifanying> myke2,我就遇到过这类麻烦事，现在是从以前的热心变得越来越冷漠了……
<hymnusalae> night, 每個人都有自己牛的地方。所以你也不用太在意。
<hymnusalae> night, 你自己也有個專業領域的。
<myke2> kenifanying: 装系统的收费服务很多都有售后服务的, 其实就是他在里面注入了木马
<kenifanying> lemonhall,我可以什么都不知道:-)
<hymnusalae> night, 這裏不少是愛好者，也有為 Ubuntu 開發的。
<night> hymnusalae, 我就是能吹牛
<kiss_kill> 我是爱好者
<kiss_kill> 开发 不会 嘎嘎
<night> 怎样参加Ubuntu开发阿
<kiss_kill> 代码都看不懂
<chowish> 吹得好 就是一门本事 真的
<myke2> night: 问 happyaron
<night> chowish, 关键我是瞎胡吹，没有重点
<chowish> 吹得好可以宣传linux
<lifeng> night: 我是做开发的单纯爱好者
<night> myke2, happyaron 他是做开发的吗
<myke2> night: y
<myke2> 吹的好可以宣传Windows
<night> lifeng, 你为ubuntu做开发吗
<chowish> night 不要看轻自己 要相信自己哦
<kiss_kill> 作linux开发 最起码要懂什么？
<kenifanying> myke2,以前一见到别人用什么雨林木风的盗版盘安装，我就自告奋勇的要自己给他安装，用的干净的原本的xp sp2(找不到sp3原版的），结果费时费劲不讨好……非要给你安装上有木马的一键还原……
<kiss_kill> 我现在不懂 可以学习
<night> chowish, 我现在想参加开源项目，可是都不知道从哪入手阿
<night> chowish, 我是做C++的，但是水平比较菜鸟。。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: OK，下载完了。。沙耶之歌。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<chowish> 我比你更菜 正在学习C的路上。。。。。。
<ofan> night: 其实 自己做就是..
<lemonhall> edison0354: 额什么？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我想看IS的小说了……
<myke2> kenifanying: 我们这里很多都是用一键ghost, 包括我这电脑的win7
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你最近看小圓看多了？
<kiss_kill> 有个系统的过程就好了
<night> ofan, 自己怎么做阿
<cfy>  night: 你可以从写lisp解释器开始
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 啥叫小圆？
<cfy> XD
<ofan> night: 你想做什么软件  写就是，然后开源
<chowish> night 随便 自己想开发啥的就开发
<night> lisp解释器？lisp是什么
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没什么，大叔也玩这个啊？
<chowish> lisp 编程语言
<edison0354> lemonhall: 小圆脸
<chowish> lisp 很潇洒的
<kenifanying> myke2,我自己测试过了，用macfee跟小红伞，少的几个灰鸽子，多的四十几个木马……
<night> 百度以下lisp阿
<edison0354> night: 用Google
<myke2> kenifanying: 我现在win7下用的avira, 好像还没发现
<myke2> kenifanying: 不过我基本不用的
<kenifanying> myke2,安装上去之后就查不到了的
<myke2> kenifanying: 为什么
<night> google呃
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 小圓都不知道。
<night> happyaron, 在吗
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 就是你家沙耶之歌的腳本作者炮制出來的好東西，你去看看吧。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 和你家沙耶之歌風格差不多。
<kenifanying> 系统组件很多查不出来，你不信去市面上花几块钱随便找个放到光驱里，然后杀毒试试……
<night> ofan, 你是做什么的了
<ofan> night: 我是杀猪的...
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 這裏就我們兩看小圓臉吧？
<kiss_kill> ofan: 我是养猪的
<night> ofan, ？？？
<kiss_kill> 嘿嘿
<ofan> kiss_kill: 一家子啊。。。
<kiss_kill> :)
<myke2> kenifanying: 那我一点办法也没
<kenifanying> myke2,我有自己的本本开始，用的是预装正版win 7的系统，后面没用半年就换成fedora,寒假换成现在的debian……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我。。只是下了一个NDS的ROM，能不能跑还不知道呢，刚编译好模拟器，随便找了一个。。这个
<myke2> kenifanying: 反正本机我基本只用Linux
<chowish> ofan 天杀的 我是被杀的
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 怎么了？
<kiss_kill> 一直ubuntu 嘎嘎
<ofan> chowish: orz..
<kenifanying> win 7网上找很久，没找到过干净的
<happyaron> n
<happyaron> night: ?
<night> ........
<myke2> kenifanying: 怎么会没呢
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 去看那個，不要玩沙耶之歌了。看那個動漫省事不說，更有震撼力。
<night> happyaron, 他们说你是做ubuntu开发的
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 虛淵老師的新作呢。
<kenifanying> myke2, xp网上用google可以搜到sp2 的
<night> happyaron, 给哥们指条路阿，想进步
<chowish> 共同进步
<kiss_kill> 现在很少有干净的 镜像XP
 * pocoyo 求进步。
<myke2> kenifanying: 我记得msdn有个地方可以看所有windows版本的iso的一个md5还是sha512, 然后在amule上搜索
<happyaron> night: 你想做点什么呢
<kenifanying> myke2,我搜不到……当然搜到xp后就懒得搜索了
<night> happyaron, 想提高自己的编程技术
<chowish> 不是有 msdn的模仿网站么
<myke2> kenifanying: 要搜md5或者sha512的,不能搜windows7这种名字
<kenifanying> myke2,当然，自己搜索然后刻盘要比市面上的放心……
<happyaron> night: 这不适合找我。。。
<kiss_kill> 前几天给一个女同时重装了，今天她很伤心的跑过来找我：我的电脑是不是又坏了，怎么有那么多补丁要装？
<kiss_kill> 哎  郁闷死我了
<myke2> kenifanying: 我win7不太用, 有木马恐怕也没什么影响吧
<kenifanying> myke2,诶，可能是我方法不对，
<night> happyaron, 我比较喜欢网络编程，但是协议栈从来没仔细看过，想提高以下，为啥不适合找你
<chowish> 直接去msdn的模拟网站下载镜像
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 你可以推广啊
<pocoyo> night: 你要泡妞的话 适合找他。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 不推廣……
<night> happyaron, 你有ubuntu
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 第9集你看了吧？
<kenifanying> myke2,就跟我virtualbox里面偶尔用Q 从来不安杀软一样
<night> 泡妞？我现在单身处男
<night> 需要找他
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 这番正在慢慢像神作前进
<hymnusalae> myke2, 你說的不是 itellyou.cn吧？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 嗯。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 什么?
<chowish> 就是 I tell you 那网站
<hymnusalae> myke2, 你說有個地方可以看所有 Windows 版本什麽的。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 我说了什么?
<night> pocoyo, 为啥说泡妞找他
<myke2> hymnusalae: msdn.microsoft.com啊
<hymnusalae> myke2, itellyou.cn 上面可以下微軟幾乎全部產品。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 具体网址忘了
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不是这个
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 是msdn.microsoft.com
<myke2> hymnusalae: 然后找到校验码
<night> happyaron, 你有linux编程的邮件列表或者IRC频道吗
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 看完第9集，我在想小紅要去救小藍，虛淵不會真發慈悲了吧。
<kenifanying> myke2，很少用emule,搜索md5或者sha512什么原理？解释下可以不？
<myke2> kenifanying: 其实就是一个hash
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 後來發現自己太單純了，那只能說明又一個人要吃便當了。
<chowish> night 找到他 你可以找到教训 避免失败
<myke2> kenifanying: 把文件映射到一个编码
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 怎麽了？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 不行。。。
<night> TO ALL，原来他是失败帝阿，哈哈
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, =_,
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 怎麽不行了？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 红毛真是好人 = =
<kenifanying> myke2,虽然不是很清楚，但大致理解了……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 觉得很沮丧。。难道继续韦诺之战？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 是呀。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 去看小圓臉。
<myke2> kenifanying: 虽然可以制造两个文件, 他们的hash相同
<myke2> kenifanying: 但是做不到往里面搞一个木马, 他们两个的hash还是相同的
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 真实的，小圆为什么就能遇到这么一群好人= =
<chowish> lemonhall 为诺那个才是悲剧吧……
<kenifanying> myke2,给家里安装的时候都是直接用xp sp2刻的盘，然后立刻升级到sp3，再安装驱动什么的……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 真是的
<myke2> kenifanying: 懒得搞, 也搞不来
<kenifanying> myke2,win 7要注册还是麻烦……
<myke2> kenifanying: 我win7就是买来的时候那里弄好的
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 是這些好人怎麽都被一只淫獸搞死了呢。
<myke2> kenifanying: 破解
<lemonhall> chowish: 真得有些悲剧。。只有3级。。太悲剧了
<myke2> kenifanying: 电脑买来的时候弄好的
<kenifanying> xp 只要序列号，网上一大堆……
<chowish> kenifanying sp3 究竟还是比sp2 占了太多资源阿
<msg> da jia hao
<kenifanying> chowish,但是sp2 很多漏洞了吧……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 说不定最后淫兽也是好人 =_,
<chowish> lemonhall 其实我觉得 基于spring 跟好玩 可是项目好似…………
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你傻呀？
<dell640m> test
<pocoyo> dell640m: 不公来自于腐败，腐败来自于缺监督，监督来自于民主，民主来自于自由，自由需要要人人去争取。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, = =?
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 虛淵手下面什麽時候能有洗白的？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 洗白就要死人的好吧。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 都死了算了。
<chowish> kenifanying 几年前98 也是很多漏洞 不是学校照用
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 淫兽最后变成好人，然后死了 \液/
<myke2> kenifanying: 没有sp3也可以补上漏洞
<gebjgd> sp3是什么
<pocoyo> gebjgd: service pack 3
<chowish> gebjgd 补丁集
<kenifanying> chowish,自己家人好友用的话得负责……而且实际上我对win 还没linux了解的多
<gebjgd> 要它干吗
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔，给个链接吧。。。
<chowish> gebjgd 补掉漏洞……
<kenifanying> gebjgd,微软已经停止对sp2的支持啦……
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 土豆上自己找。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 一堆能看的地方。
<myke2> kenifanying: 其实漏洞没什么的
<kenifanying> gebjgd,另外有些软件在sp3下支持更好
<myke2> kenifanying: 无所谓的
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 現在看清晰的沒有用，要看就等 1080p 出來再說。
<myke2> kenifanying: 不补上也无所谓
<kenifanying> myke2,也有道理，他们乱点网页比漏洞可怕多了
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔，那无聊的我继续韦诺好了。。。
<chowish> hymnusalae 其实 高清到一定的程度 眼睛是不能分辨出来的 真的
<myke2> kenifanying: 带着Administrator, 什么漏洞都不要直接可以操纵系统, 病毒直接感染, 补上又有什么用
<hymnusalae> chowish, 你覺得 720p 和 1080p 比呢？
<gebjgd> 没有win。要它干吗？
<chowish> lemonhall 为啥一定要那个为诺呢？？？
<hymnusalae> chowish, 我在這之間猶豫了很久了。我想那麽多國家把高清標准定在 1080p 不是沒有道理的吧。
<chowish> gebjgd 至少天朝的很多东西还是需要win的
<kenifanying> myke2,诶………………
<chowish> hymnusalae 可能是我的眼睛不挑剔吧。。。。。
<hymnusalae> chowish, 我也在 720p 1080p 之間難受了很久。
<hymnusalae> chowish, 但是標准這個東西太有引誘力了。
<kenifanying> chowish,我一两个月不上Q人家说我失踪了……有win 方便偶尔同学借机子用的时候不知道该怎么版吧……
<gebjgd> chowish, 没有把
<chowish> 我反正720p上的 我是看不出来
<myke2> kenifanying: q的话, webqq
<chowish> qq其实不是问题 linuxqq其实很好了
<msg> ÊÖ¶¯»Ö¸´linuxµÄÎÊÌâEFλÓÚÆ«ÒÆ0X34Ëã³ö·ÖÇø´óСºóд»Ø0ÖØÆô»¹Êǲ»ÐÐ ÇëÖ¸½Ì
<^k^> msg:say 手动恢复linux的问题EF位于偏移0X34算出分区大小后写回0重启还是不行 请指教 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<chowish> gebjgd 网银
<kenifanying> myke2,我是webqq都不想用,上Q无聊得很，空间整天都是转来转去差不多主题的乱七八糟的东西……
<myke2> chowish: 不要Linuxqq
<myke2> kenifanying: 就像renren
<ggddver> ubuntu10.04可以正常加载笔记本自带读卡器的驱动。。但是却不能打开。谁能给个帮助啊
<chowish> myke2  为啥 他也扫描电脑不成？？？
<myke2> chowish: 你怎么知道不?
<kenifanying> chowish,我现在连网银都不用，反正卡里也没几个钱……
<kenifanying> myke2,人人更严重，那个分享……
<chowish> myke2 没有 我不知道 但是你怎么知道他扫描的？？？
<myke2> chowish: 因为QQ有这种事情, 我连linuxqq都不敢用
<chowish> kenifanying 但是 毕竟 还是 很重要的
<myke2> chowish: 你装了的话可以用lsof初步分析下
<myke2> kenifanying: 我天天上
<bao_> 我用qq2011
<caleb-> 偶尔同学借机子 <- 用 gnome / kde 没问题吧
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: freebsd 有什么对应 linux /proc/*info 的文件
<bao_> 或2010
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 自己 mount
<widon> gtkterm输出汉字乱码怎么办
<bao_> 网银也可以用，linux就不行了
<kenifanying> caleb-，同学开机子的第一件事是找QQ……
<kenifanying> caleb-,然后开空间……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay,
<hymnusalae> linproc         /usr/compat/linux/proc  linprocfs       rw      0       0
<msg> &#x597D;
<hymnusalae> procfs                  /proc           procfs  rw              0       0
<kenifanying> caleb-，最后是查资料什么的……
<bao_> 我觉得大部分linux用户讨厌qq是因为qq不肯支持linux吧
<gebjgd> chowish, 跑银行的路过
<bao_> 吃不到的就是苦的
<chowish> gebjgd 不用这么绝吧
<kenifanying> bao_支持也不一定用
<kenifanying> bao_,chrome支持linux,但我用chromium,不用chrome
<gebjgd> bao_, 真的
<chowish> qq听恶心的 真的 但是 觉得腾讯更恶心 真的
<gebjgd> chowish, 真的
<gebjgd> chowish, 天天挂web qq
<chowish> 那个webqq2 真的不是一般占资源
<bao_> webqq也算qq啊
<gebjgd> chowish, 扯
<gebjgd> chowish, 我2004年的本子都能挂
<chowish> 我被吓坏了 果断用pidgin 2010 结果被封了
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 不小心把 gtk20 卸载了,我得在重启前解决这个问题....
<chowish> 那只能说明你2004的nb还是很先进的
<gebjgd> chowish, 屁
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……有安裝 portmaster 嗎？
<gebjgd> chowish, celeron 1.3 512内存
<chowish> 我梅花说 webqq2 真的很占资源 真的
<bao_> 阿里旺旺，qq对战平台，skype，迅雷，foxmail，office2003，qq2010,miranda，都是好软件
<bao_> 搜狗输入法也不错
<chowish> 旺旺 是雪饼。。。。。。
<myke2> 迅雷!!!
<myke2> foxmail.....
<kiss_kill> bao_: 你说的那些软件 我基本都用替代品 呵呵
<kiss_kill> 而且里面一些东西我根本就不用
<bao_> 还有招商的网银
<gebjgd> bao_, 没用过阿里旺旺。qq对战平台没用过。skype有linux版本。迅雷从来不用。foxmail没人用了，thunderbird了。openoffice, pidgin足够了
<chowish> 迅雷 电影必须的  虽然很那个的说。。。。。。
<myke2> bao_: 你还是乖乖的用Windows吧, 不要到这里来掺和
<gebjgd> chowish, 看ppstream
<gebjgd> chowish, 上面啥都有
<kiss_kill> 电影都bt
<kiss_kill> 嘎嘎
<kiss_kill> 猫刷下 都可以脱机下载了
<chowish> bt很慢阿
<kiss_kill> 脱机
<chowish> 除了资源
<bao_> 我当然是用windows，因为我是玩软件，你们玩操作系统
<chowish> 多
<kiss_kill> 白天上班，猫自动下
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 装了
<myke2> bao_: 到隔壁#windows去讨论
<kiss_kill> 晚上连上硬盘 嘎嘎
<Ubberlisk> 大家下午好 =）
<bao_> 我也用linux做服务器呀
<bao_> 只是邮件服务器而已
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, portmaster -i x11-toolkits/gtk20
<bao_> 其他地方找不到linux的位置
<chowish> gebjgd ppstream没有我想看的 当时 ……
<myke2> windows下都不用foxmail
<bao_> 还有个QVODPLAYER也算不错的
<gebjgd> chowish, 当时
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你用不用 zsh,portmaster 有选项说是否添加 zsh-completion 支持
<bao_> 不过你们都错过了
<Ubberlisk> win server 2008 r2 邮件服务器也不错的:)
<chowish> zsh 是个好shell
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我用 zsh 的，有吧，我記不清了，我應該打開了。
<chowish> zsh的补全很是强大阿
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我选了,但 portmaster 还是不能补全选项
<chowish> 不过现在软件装得少就没用zsh了
<bao_> 天天讨论shell，这里几个认真做过shell scripting
<chowish> bao 一般用linux 多少都有吧
<Ubberlisk> 好问题，哈哈
<chowish> 就跟C 一样 多少回个hello world 一样
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我不管這些的。你問我我也不知道。我記得 zsh 要重開 zsh-completion 有設置的吧。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 記不太清了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我對 zsh-completion 不太了解，只是湊合著用。
<kiss_kill> 互联网实验室发布报告称，中国互联网发展在某些相关市场上，已经出现了寡头垄断现象。垄断比较集中分布在搜索引擎、即时通讯、电子商务等三大领域。分 别出现了以腾讯、百度和阿里巴巴为首的、稳定的寡头垄断
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 用不習慣的話就換回到 bash 吧。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: linprocfs 直接挂载到 /proc 应该没问题吧
<kiss_kill> 哎
<Ubberlisk> 讨论画笔的好坏比讨论如何作画有意思
<hymnusalae> kiss_kill, 這個新聞中文水准很差，這個“分別”很奇怪。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我法律顧問和。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我不知道。
<chowish> 天朝很多东西都是很垄断的……
<bao_> 讨论摄影技术比讨论摄影器材更有意义
<kiss_kill> 我从cb  cp过来地
<kiss_kill> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/136474.htm
<chowish> cb那上面啥人都有阿
<kiss_kill> 人才很多 嘎嘎
<kiss_kill> 每天看cb都有乐趣
<chowish> 特别是评论
<kiss_kill> 是
<myke2> 88
<Ubberlisk> cnBeta评论强大啊，哈哈
<kiss_kill> http://news.163.com/11/0304/21/6UB3PU9P00014JB6.html
<kiss_kill> 人才阿  哎
<vicwjb> cnbeta 是看评论的
<Ubberlisk> 刘翔还活着:O
<sikao_lfs> 头一次看到人数3位数。祝贺啊。
<sikao_lfs> 我来这第一次看到3位数的人。
<yorua007> part
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你怎么装 cabal 的?如果安装前(xmobar)需要修改源代码,应该怎么做?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我沒有額外安裝 cabal 呀？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我用的就是 GHC 自己的那個。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 確切的說我就沒有用 cabal
<cfy> hymnusalae: 为啥我不能define +1呢/
<cfy> hymnusalae: 可不可以做到呢?
<gebjgd> windows 太傻比了
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不知道。+1 是數字吧？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 是啊
<gebjgd> update时间太长了
<cfy> gebjgd: +1
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那不就得了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 所以只好1+,不过也有人用inc
<cfy> hymnusalae: sicp用inc,不过我觉得1+形象
<hymnusalae> cfy, ++ 就是了
<cfy> hymnusalae: 好主意
<hymnusalae> cfy, 要我會搞笑的來個 level-up 或者 lu
<hymnusalae> cfy, 要我會搞笑的來個 level-up 或者 lup
<hymnusalae> cfy, -1 來個 ldn
<gebjgd> 刚才给别人装win,慢得我都想拉屎了
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, 你看慢的東西就想拉屎？
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 对
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯.
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 如果之前没有安装过,能用 portmaster 么?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 可以用。話說什麽叫之前沒有安裝過……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 什麽時候都可以用。
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, 那你堵車或者龜速車的時候還不直接拉褲子了？
<gebjgd> hy
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 那就直接睡觉了
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 就是能否代替 cd /usr/ports/*cat*/*pkg*; make install
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 當然可以。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 人家都說了，讓 portmaster 管理一切。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 連安裝都不能代替，還管什麽……
<rothsdad> 有人吗？
<rothsdad> 我想问个关于perl的问题
<hymnusalae> rothsdad, 在的。先說。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你同好來了。
<cfy> rothsdad: 说
<cfy> hymnusalae: okay XD
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 好像稍微笨了点,要 portmaster *cat*/*pkg*,不能省略  *cat*
<cfy> hymnusalae: 可惜我投奔lisp了....
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哈哈哈哈
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你看你把人嚇走了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這個我不了解，好像幾個工具都不能省。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哈哈.lisper表示就要这个效果...
<lqi_home> 一个翻译问题，evaluate a javascript code
<lqi_home> 这里evaluate一般怎么翻？谢谢
<hymnusalae> cfy, 當初 MaskRay 不怎麽玩 perl 的時候還這個那個的，自己現在還不是改玩了。這個東西吸引力大呀。
<hymnusalae> lqi_home, 求值。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ?不明白?
<hymnusalae> lqi_home, 對一段 Javascript 代碼求值。
<lqi_home> 不会吧？应该是运行或者调试之类的意思吧
<cfy> lqi_home: : 执行.运行
<hymnusalae> lqi_home, 執行、運行。不過 Javascript 不也是都是函數嗎？作求值也沒有什麽問題吧。
<lqi_home> 但 运行/调试/测试 应该对应 run/debug/test之类的
<lqi_home> 或者说 evaluate 和这3个有啥区别么？
<hymnusalae> lqi_home, 那說能對應的上就是求值。e-valu-ate e=得出 valu=價值、數值 ate=動詞化。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哇塞....
<lqi_home> hymnusalae: 这个应该不是大陆用语吧？
<hymnusalae> lqi_home, 我是大陸人……那你又不讓說運行，那就沒有的翻譯了。
<lqi_home> 我打算用“调试运行”
<hymnusalae> lqi_home, evaluate 中有調試的概念嗎？如果有前後文最好。
<lqi_home> 前后文我清楚，但想找个合适的词
<cfy> lqi_home: 看效果啦
<cfy> eval {  }在perl里有调试的效果
<cfy> eval "xxxx"有求值的感觉
<lqi_home> hymnusalae: cfy: 谢谢了
<cfy> lqi_home: 你还是不要翻译了,就直接eval也不错
<hymnusalae> cfy, 現在在我看來都是求值。C什麽的不都是 void 類型的函數嗎？還是求值。
<lqi_home> 一段javascript代码不是用来求值的，hehe
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦
<hymnusalae> cfy, 覺得腦子現在學壞了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我
<cfy> hymnusalae: why?
<Kandu> lqi_home: 根據上下文譯成“計算”或者“解釋執行”應該可以吧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這個世界已經成了求值的、被動需求的了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...
<cfy> Kandu: lqi_home直接eval嘛...
<cfy> 干吗一定要翻译出来?
<hymnusalae> cfy, eval 算什麽？這個又不是沒有中文對應的意思。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你小心違反國家語言文字法被抓。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 好吧...我的主张是不翻译...
 * hymnusalae1 hide一下...
<hymnusalae1> Kandu: lqi_home直接eval嘛...
<hymnusalae1> XD
<Kandu> 唔，不錯，不譯更好
 * hymnusalae 倒
<hymnusalae> lqi_home, 你直接 eval 吧……
<hymnusalae1> lqi_home: 哈哈,文字狱的给力....
<hymnusalae> hymnusalae1, 你死定了。
<hymnusalae> hymnusalae1, 恭祝你 set! 和 tail-recursion 一樣慢。
<hymnusalae> hymnusalae1, 網上爆出四級 704 分的考生
<quanru> 如何升級到最新的內核...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: make extract 后 可以修改源代码,然后 make build install
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 但如果已经 build 过了,如何强制重新 build
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, make deinstall install
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: freebsd 的 make 不支持 gmake 的 -B
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我目前就知道這樣。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 對，make 和 gmake 比少很多功能。
<ofan> 有米有c++党
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: reinstall 应该不行的,不会删除 workdir 中创建的东西
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, deinstall 不是 reinstall
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, reinstall 相當于 continue
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: deinstall 不行,不会删除 make build 创建的东西
<ofan> make clean
<hymnusalae> hymnusalae, make clean
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 見ofan
<MaskRay> ofan: 那会删除 workdir
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不過 clean 之後什麽都沒有了，要修改也清掉的。
<lemonhall> chowish: 什么？
<ofan> makefile本来就没统一标准吧.. 有的都没uninstall
<lemonhall> chowish: 奥，因为暂时都没其他到可玩啊，你推荐一个
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我刚才用的就是 make clean
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 不能清除 build 生成的东西 感觉麻烦了些
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 如果要重新編譯的話，把所有目錄下的 .MAKEFILEDEP 清掉。
<ofan> MaskRay: 如果你是clone的repo的话，可以直接清理文件
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 說錯了。不好意思。
<ofan> git clean -dfx
<Router2> 推荐各位玩twitter的一个客户端，TTYtter。命令行模式发推，很爽！
<gebjgd> ofan, 没错。没有uninstall的makefile最傻逼
<MaskRay> ofan: 这个命令不错
<ofan> gebjgd: orz..
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不知道。
<ofan> MaskRay: 还有git stash很好用..
<gebjgd> 骂了隔壁的
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: gentoo 的 ebuild 似乎也不行,不过这个本来就不是正常的功能...
<gebjgd> 为什么我的2006年的本子看pps会卡呢
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> gebjgd, 你眼睛在跳吧……
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 不是
<gebjgd> hymnusalae, 估计是intel的驱动不行
<iTron4> class A {
<iTron4>   static A* instance() {
<iTron4>     static A _instance;
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我只是有过几次 (gentoo:unpack) (freebsd:extract) 后改源码再 merge/install 的经历...
<iTron4> class A {  static A* instance() {    static A instance;    return &instance;  } };是不是每次调用 instance 的返回值应该是一样的？
<lqi_home> hymnusalae: cfy: hymnusalae1: 多谢，http://labs.qt.nokia.com.cn/2011/03/06/faking-a-web-browser-environment-in-qtscript/
<hymnusalae> lqi_home, 调试运行这段JavaScript代码 是這吧？
<MaskRay> iTron4: 是的,不过为什么和在 A* 前加 static
<iTron4> MaskRay: 可在 Android 下，每次取得的值是不一样的....
<iTron4> MaskRay: 我困惑了。
<iTron4> MaskRay: 每调一次都新建了一个对象... -_-||
<iTron4> MaskRay: 我在 PC 上每次取的是一个值，Android 上每次是不一样的值，传说中的编译器的 BUG?　还是...
<MaskRay> iTron4: 我不知道
<ofan> iTron4: android? java?
<iTron4> ofan: android c++
<ofan> 哦
<iTron4> ofan: 快被这编译器搞崩溃了...
<ofan> iTron4: android c++有sdk？
<iTron4> ofan: 嗯。
<iTron4> ofan: NDK
<ofan> 哪有下的
<iTron4> ofan: 官网
<ofan> iTron4: 有模拟器吧，需不需要CPU支持VT？
<iTron4> ofan: 有，模拟器就是 ARM 的。
<iTron4> ofan: 死慢
<iTron4> ofan: 模拟 ARM，不需要 VT...
<ofan> 那不错..
<iTron4> ofan: 模拟器起来你就不想关了...
<iTron4> ofan: 起得太 TM 慢了....
<ofan> iTron4: ...运行也很慢？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 如何用上两个光标?
<iTron4> ofan: 他们的 target 的 CPU 是 ARM 核带 Java 加速的。。。模拟器是 PC 模拟 ARM 不带 Java 加速。你说会怎么样...
<ofan> oh~~
<myke2> MaskRay: 不要老是用类似orz这种词汇
<MaskRay> myke2: 被 RavenChan 带坏的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, xinput create-maste p2
<RavenChan> MaskRay, xinput create-master
<notify-osd> :)
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 其中一个动不了...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 然后你要把某一个输入设备给它...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, xinput list看看
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 然后xinput reattach xxx xxx
<gebjgd> 有2006年的老机器上linux 看pps的么
<MaskRay> RavenChan: pocoo 348957
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 完整网址...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/348960/
<RavenChan> MaskRay, xinput reattach 14 10
<MaskRay> RavenChan: unable to find device 14
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?你的p2这个设备哪去了?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/348962/
<RavenChan> MaskRay, xinput reattach 10 11
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 成功了.有点明白了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我不觉得xmonad能正确的管理多个光标...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 非常和谐地共处着
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那是不可能的= =
<cainiao_1> 我能问一些很相对你们来说很弱智的问题吗？因为我昨天才接触linux
<caleb-> 光标归 X 管，不归 WM 管
<caleb-> xinpu2 支持多点输入的
<caleb-> xinput2 支持多点输入的
<caleb-> gtk3 默认使用 xinput2
<cainiao_1> 在终端里面开了一个程序，那个终端在程序未关闭前是不能关闭的对吗？
<caleb-> cainiao_1: 通常都可以关闭
<cainiao_1> 是用什么指令呢？
<caleb-> cainiao_1: 而且关闭终端时，往往你用 & 开的会一起被关
<cainiao_1> 就比如说我开了个xchat。我想不关闭xchat而关闭终端，那应该怎么做？
<caleb-> cainiao_1: 從 shell 正常退出
<caleb-> cainiao_1: xchat & 然后 exit
<MaskRay> RavenChan: import 如何保留光标
<cainiao_1> 感觉不行，应该是我理解错了
<caleb-> MaskRay: 印象中没这选项
<caleb-> MaskRay: 只有少数几个有支持保留光标
<MaskRay> caleb-: man 里搜不到 point 类似地
<NoIE> 为什么在我的 firefox 中，只要将插入点放到百度知道的输入框里，cpu 的负载就会升得很高，系统会变得很慢？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<caleb-> 我知道有几个 gui 抓图的可以保留光标
<cainiao_1> 貌似我在打开了xchat的终端里面输入指令都无效呢
 * caleb- 但是没在用
<caleb-> cainiao_1: 要加 &
<cainiao_1> 指令是xchat&exit吗？
<caleb-> cainiao_1: 对
<cainiao_1> 不行呢，没反应，刚才你说到那个shell那个东西是什么来的？求教
<caleb-> cainiao_1: 用的啥终端…
<Ubberlisk> 小孩问自己从哪来的，爸爸说：“是我从碗柜里拣的。”又问妈妈，妈说："妈妈做梦枕边有个小孩，睁眼你就在那儿!"又问爷爷，答:"爷爷想有个孙子，神仙知道了，就派老鹰把你送到咱家门口。"晚上，这个小孩写下作文：真糟糕，我们家已经两代没有性生活了。
<cainiao_1> 就是鼠标在桌面打开的终端
<MaskRay> caleb-: 不行的吧,除非 xchat 接获 sighup
<caleb-> MaskRay: 你开个终端试试就知道鸟
<MaskRay> RavenChan: wmii 会出问题?
<chowish> MaskRay 貌似有些软件可以不用
<chowish> 有些好似自动hup的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 主要是焦点的问题，输入不知道会给哪个窗口...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 还有两个光标的样式是一样的= =
<NoIE> 大家第一次知道小孩子是从哪里来的，是什么时候？
<NoIE> 另：很丢人的一件事：我上小学之前，一直认为小变形金刚是从大变形金刚的肚子里出生的。
<MaskRay> caleb-: zsh 默认会杀后台, bash 不会
<MaskRay> RavenChan: xmonad 是这样的,哪个光标移动到另一个窗口了,就切换焦点
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你试试从键盘输入
<cainiao_1> 请问我在打开的是自己的用户名+  ～/桌面  这个类型的终端，然后就进入了xchat这个程序，现在我想不关闭xchat而吧终端退出到刚开始的桌面状态请该怎么做？
<RavenChan> cainiao_1, xchat &
<MaskRay> RavenChan: xmonad 隐藏焦点所在窗口的光标
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 非常正常
<cainiao_1> 还不行呢。
<chowish> MaskRay 那两个光标如何聚焦两个窗口？？？
<RavenChan> chowish, 那是不行的= =
<chowish> 不能用聚焦的wm  不是很辛苦
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 好吧，我得承认xmonad对mpx的支持比wmii好= =wmii会出现焦点在这里，输入却在别的地方的情况。。
<chowish> xmonad不是说是大笨象么？？？
<MaskRay> chowish: 有光标从一个窗口移动到另一个窗口时切换
<chowish> 怎么不用musca
<chowish> maskray 那样用得手和人都像霍金般抽象了
<MaskRay> chowish: x11-wm/muscs (masked by: missing keyword)
<chowish> cainiao 挂起吧
<MaskRay> chowish: 而且我在学 haskell
<chowish> 在mask里标记
<MaskRay> chowish: xmonad 能较完美的支持 jump-or-exec
<chowish> 反正misca很稳定就是了
<MaskRay> chowish: xmonad 支持 key sequence
<xiamx> 为什么越来越多的人在谈论haskell
<chowish> jump or exec 是啥 没试过 说来听听……
<Relaed> 大家好
<^k^> Relaed, 好  ㍯ 
<cainiao_1> 好
<Kandu> cainiao_1: 試試 nohup xchat
<barcastar> haloo
<barcastar> 在下想请教个问题，有大侠在马？
<cainiao_1> kandu  不行呢，都没反应。
<barcastar> 有人会安装skype吗？
<kandu^pc> cainiao_1: 怎麼沒反應了
<xiongZW> ubuntu 默认的FTP客户端中文乱码问题怎么解决？
<kandu^pc> cainiao_1: 我這兒用 nohup xchat 打開 xchat 後關閉控制終端， xchat 執行得蠻好的  :)  現在就是
<xiongZW> 有人知道吗？
<barcastar> Kandu:
<barcastar> 你会安装skype吗？
<cainiao_1> 就是说：输入 xchat 后，就进入了一个空白的画面，前面没有了用户名的提示F 了
<chgtg> xiongZW: 中文乱码通常诗编码设置不正确
<barcastar> 请教安装skype的方法啊……
<xiongZW> 那在哪里调编码？
<chgtg> 描述详细些
<xiamx> Kandu, nohup是什么?
<roylez_> xiamx: nohup = & + disown
<cainiao_1> kandu  我用了nohup以后在桌面上多了一个叫  nohup.out的文件，请问是什么来的
<xiamx> roylez, disown?
<happyaron> roylez_: ，主席用 & 放在后台的进程怎么能脱离zsh？
<roylez_> happyaron: disown
<happyaron> roylez_: 这是命令？
<roylez_> happyaron: zsh builtin
<happyaron> roylez_: 看到了，谢谢
<cainiao_1> 那在桌面上多出的东西要怎么删除呢？
<eXtreme> ..
<junk> 求助，升级到11.04后 ，C盘分区不能正常访问了，UBUNTU还能正常进入，在此系统下可以修复吗？
 * NoIE 启动 Compiz 了吧？试试按住 Alt+F2 键，输入 compiz --replace 看看有没有效.
<junk> COMPIZ不能正常工作 。
<gebjgd> 从来不用compiz的路过
<blueghost> 后台小姐
<blueghost> #ubuntu-cn 的主题曲是什么
<blueghost> 不好意思
<blueghost> 我看错了
<blueghost> #ubuntu-cn 的主题由 happyaron! .... 看成 #ubuntu-cn 的主题"曲" 了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在干嘛呢
<alvin_rxg> 不在
<blueghost> 还有什么人在啊
<alvin_rxg> <== 此人正在冬眠
 * blueghost 叫醒 alvin_rxg 
<blueghost> 冬眠 该 结束了把
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还在 折腾 大便吗
<alvin_rxg> back 2arch
<alvin_rxg> back 2 arch
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 怎么又 回来了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 1.3GB to download... =.=
<blueghost> :)
<alvin_rxg> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1235565423_hungry_elephants.gif
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考。恶心
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> 1.3GB 下载完毕……
<alvin_rxg> checking package integrity...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥东西？
<alvin_rxg> 各个包
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥包？
<alvin_rxg> `pacman -Q > log` => debian => disappoint => arch => pacman -S `cat log` ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我已经回arch几天了
<alvin_rxg> 刚玩了两天 debian..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不爱debian
<alvin_rxg> 若是它驱动没问题，我就用了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没arch给力阿
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch简答那
<alvin_rxg> archlinux 不简单…… debian 倒是简单
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 装包方便
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就是我习惯了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你发的图片 真的 很贴题啊 -- 大便 -- debian
<gebjgd> blueghost, 报警了？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不管用把
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 没, 我在 找 目击人. 最近的两个 店铺 的人都说 没看见
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不知道 是不是 麻木了. 只说 我都知道的事
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你慢慢找吧
<blueghost> 艾
<gebjgd> blueghost, 找到你儿子结婚那年就行了
<blueghost> :)
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你在用哪个混音系统？ pulseaudio? alsa + dmix?
<blueghost> 只知道 女装车, 一男一女, 青年人. 开车方向. 再多就问不着了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pulseaudio
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pulseaudio 运行一段时间(半个小时)，声音的延迟很严重……
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有啊。我天天看电视都没有问题的阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这些当然没问题……你电视的 ao 又不是 pulse ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那么什么的是pulse的？
<alvin_rxg> mplayer -ao pulse
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 必须自己指定的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 或者说：一段时间之后开 fps 游戏，比如你喜欢的 asscultCube，开了之后，进去点击鼠标，延迟 0.5秒到1秒，才响起枪声
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mplayer archlinux 编译的包不支持 pulse
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我很久不玩了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我有win玩游戏
<alvin_rxg> 我这边 pulseaudio 是个人 daemon, 不是 system wide
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> mplayer 真给力
<gebjgd> 2004的老机器看高清毛片都行
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其实是metart
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 人体艺术，没有做爱镜头。只有美女
<alvin_rxg> 我说那片子的 resolution 有 1280P 么？
<alvin_rxg> 659/727
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看看
<alvin_rxg> resolution, mplayer 的 stdout 就有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么看？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ...  在 mplayer 刚打开的时候，就有一些输出，说 VO 什么的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是用mouse的
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 1440*1080
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 算是高清么？
<alvin_rxg> 算…… 1080P
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, mplayer好流畅。还能快进呢
<alvin_rxg> 呃，不知道我的显卡行不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, intel显卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 845gm
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 错了855gm
<alvin_rxg> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=2697
<^k^> ⇪ title: AUR (en) - codecs
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好假
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个我装了
<alvin_rxg> 727 个包，终于全部装完了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, archlinuxfr上有
<Fivesheep_> 你们真闲
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, bin
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, packer在手，一下就有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html 我的 ati x2300 显卡， 251
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的显卡都不在上面了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<gebjgd> 2004的老东西了
<gebjgd> 还挂了pidgin xchat fetion hotot dropbox呢
<gebjgd> 下了。升级xp去了
<alvin_rxg> 这些都小东西
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: packer... 我得改一下 它的 tmp 目录……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没改过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我这边 /tmp 是挂 tmpfs 的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 重启就没了，我还是希望能保留一份本地的 cache
<^k^>  06:04
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-27
<archl_dungeon> 预备资金不足
<archl_dungeon> 哈哈
<archl_dungeon> $80应该就能到手了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 开源能否挽救RIM？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365249 “别指望RIM开源其整个操作系统，或其无线电栈（radio stack）；只因这一原智能手机公司 将其未来赌在了开源之上 ，并有了一位专家与其共渡难关。Mary Branscombe 咨询开放软件部分的高级技术总监Eduardo Pelegri Llopart，探求开源和RIM的切合点。” 转 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu新建立用户无法登录图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365253 版本：ubuntu11.10 情况：在ubuntu下的一个普通用户的图形界面下用终端新建立了一个用户，如： useradd test1 passwd test1 输入密码后，显示更新成功！ 问题：注销当前用户，进入lightdm管理器下，找到test1用户名，但输入密码后，总是一 …
<chen_> qing wen wo de zhongwen shuru fa bu jian le ?  yao zen me ban a ?
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆还没归位？
<adam8157> roylez: 蛤蟆那里也是自由工作时间
<roylez> adam8157: 把蛤蟆的邮件地址给我
<adam8157> roylez: 我记得他加你gtalk了啊
<MeaCulpa> .
<huntxu> roylez: 你又要賣人了麽
<MeaCulpa> 蛤蟆是买卖？
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 人贩子了
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 去拯救蛤蟆？
<roylez> huntxu: 蛤蟆他诚心诚意的求我了，那么我就大发慈悲给他发些广告
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我正在动脑筋看能不能把个人从freescale卖到Marvell...不过貌似Marvell在米国口碑一般
<archl_dungeon> 买卖流动人口。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我那些做IC的同学都很中意Marvell...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: o...隔行如隔山，我要卖的似乎是做chip的...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我完全不懂，但貌似不是一票人
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我也不懂
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: IC是不是就是搞软件...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: IC 是集成电路芯片的意思...
<ofan> marvell?
<ofan> 不是做漫画的么
<MeaCulpa> 用我们以前老师的话说，在我国，搞硬件就是编程，搞软件就是骗人...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是啊...不知道拼写一样不
<ofan> 今天发现一老美是70年代的程序员
<ofan> 只会用cobol和fortran
<Kandu> ofan: 發現王小波挺厲害的，從打紙帶到 c 語言都會，他寫小說的軟件也是自己寫的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 现在中国也有很多用cobol和fortran的
<ofan> Kandu: 山大的那个？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 大多是可悲的银行业外包手下干活的码农
<ofan> Kandu: 破md5的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有会cobol的？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩
<ofan> 70年代都没pc机
<MeaCulpa> ofan: cobol码农一大把
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 古董了吧
<Kandu> ofan: 這個  zh.wikipedia.org/zh-hant/王小波
<MeaCulpa> mainframe里算账的
<MeaCulpa> 王小波，【阴茎倒挂下来】
<ofan> Kandu: 那里说了？
<adam8157> roylez: .
<adam8157> roylez: 还微薄...
<huntxu> adam8157: roylez 蛤蟆不會直接連班都不上了吧...
<adam8157> huntxu: 不会的, 估计还没到办公室吧
<roylez> adam8157: 关我屁事....
<hamo> roylez: 主席你真是太好了...
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆你来啦
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆你来啦
<roylez> hamo: 归位啦？
 * hamo 大家早...
<hamo> roylez: so this
<hamo> roylez: 看到你邮件了...
<roylez> .
<roylez> adam8157: 夏利今年啥价钱？
<adam8157> roylez: 啊?
<roylez> adam8157: 你不知道么？
<huntxu> roylez: 壕你要買車了啊
<adam8157> roylez: 车么? 吧不知道
<archl_dungeon> Kandu: 你觉得这里有思想的人有谁啊
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 我
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 滚开。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 你不就夏利么？
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 难道没思想？
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 恩。你的思想太真实了
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 是现实
<adam8157> roylez: sophie 当时让我用拼音入职, 气死我咯 cc hamo 
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 不，是真实
<hamo> adam8157: xiali就xiali呗...多霸气...你要是去天津一汽，直接就成了公司的形象代言人了..
<roylez> adam8157: ... 当年在澳大利亚，老板的秘书也叫sophie，新西兰大美人
<adam8157> roylez: 你老板呢 叫adam么?
<hamo> adam8157: 话说咱的新HR长得怎么样？
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 。。
<adam8157> hamo: 我不评价同事
<roylez> adam8157: alan
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎麽縮寫成夏利了...好慘
<hamo> adam8157: 擦...说的就跟我不是你同事似的..
<adam8157> huntxu: 还有缩写成xiaoli的
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 还有jiali
<roylez> hamo: 你明摆着就不是啊。你是毒孃的人，阶级敌人
<huntxu> adam8157: 看rh的郵箱，不是名加姓首字母？
<adam8157> huntxu: bingo
<adam8157> roylez: .
<huntxu> adam8157: 那也不至于夏利啊.
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 金主席。。。。
<huntxu> 孃 <-- 什麽字
<adam8157> huntxu: 名字取前几位 直到没有冲突
<huntxu> adam8157: 這太悲催了
<hamo> adam8157: 你应该晚点入职...等人先把xiali占了...
<adam8157> hamo: 那我就xiaoli了 更惨
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/ZVxzk.jpg
<archl_dungeon> 就这么几个人。。。无趣
<adam8157> hamo: 就该用英文名 现在我在公司目录里3个不同的名字, 老外找我的时候各种混乱
<archl_dungeon> hamo:  huntxu  adam8157  roylez  MeaCulpa ofan 说了半天也就你们几个
<archl_dungeon> 太无聊了
<roylez> archl_dungeon: http://imgur.com/r/pics/7e3vm
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y got my new shirt in the mail! thanks reddit! - Imgur
<archl_dungeon> roylez:  http://i.imgur.com/i3Q1Q.png
<satnosun> 好多人啊
<archl_dungeon> satnosun: 去研究一堆别人没研究的东西回来汇报吧
<LOL_> Linpus be有人用过吗?Acer自带的
<iamfbi> 没图形界面的吧？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问如何改变自己设备的默认驱动，改成其他的驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365259 我的设备是TI的一个电子设备，要用到TUSB3410的串口转USB驱动，经过一番折腾惊喜的发现，在ubuntu下有他的驱动。可是Ubuntu下默认的给他识别为ttyACM0设备，而不是ttyUSB设备，所以问题就来了。（这是我推测的 …
<iamfbi> 我刚买机的时候带了个linux，直接装成ubuntu了
<Kandu> ofan: http://lz.book.sohu.com/chapter-13723-111249307.html
<satnosun> 一开始archl_dungeon用什么命令跟我说的话？
<huntxu> LOL_: 買來第一天就刪掉了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在大概只有18M, Oracle之流还在虔诚的用java 做desktop UI...
<roylez> archl_dungeon: 怎么把血都弄墙上去了？你这不讲干净的家伙
<archl_dungeon> roylez: .
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 我怎么知道那个 orc 这么不结实，一发出去就碎成肉块了。还要到处去捡起来吃
<LOL_> iamfbi: 还没买,看到说自带的系统
<huntxu> roylez: 去內部郵件吐槽一下lotus notes
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 市场都没了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Staff software... mglb
<roylez> huntxu: 你吐？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 咋了？
<huntxu> roylez: 來兩句內存小于16G別裝什麽的就行了嘛
<archl_dungeon> satnosun: 就是输入对方名 - 如果你连 tab都不会用，学会用 tab
<LOL_> huntxu: 删了后,你安了啥?
<archl_dungeon> huntxu: 内存很重要啊。老电脑加上2GB就好玩了
<satnosun> archl_dungeon: oh,了解了
<huntxu> LOL_: archlinux
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 内部啥工具，focus, 做testcase的
<iamfbi> LOL_: 那玩意就是用来删的。。
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa  IBM 还不准备用 LibreOffice
 * hamo 围观18M员工吐槽18M中...
<hamo> adam8157: 快来围观...
<LOL_> huntxu: 怎么安的?
<archl_dungeon> hamo: 你冥王星来的吗？
<hamo> archl_dungeon: 何解？
<archl_dungeon> hamo: 冷眼旁观就是看不清楚。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: libreOffice? 他们自己做了个纳入Lotus系列，用Lotus的老商标贴OOo的产品
<satnosun> hamo: 怎么围观？
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: 二货的可以，还摊上了eclipse...
<hamo> satnosun: 搬个小板凳看就行...偶尔插两句...
<huntxu> LOL_: u盤
 * hamo eclipse...
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa 和 Debian 打包 Firefox还不一样呢
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa 真费力啊
<satnosun> hamo: 不懂啊不懂~~~
<archl_dungeon> satnosun: 给你个去研究的 http://lighttroupe.com/luz/
<^k^> archl_dungeon ⇪ t: Luz Studio - LightTroupe's Top-Secret Open-Source Interactive Motion Graphics Editor
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: Debian...
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa 你心中没有 Debian 我知道。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: 大肠里有
<satnosun> hamo: 看到满屏幕的英文和“连接被重置”，无比蛋疼……
<hamo> satnosun: 疼疼就麻木了...
<iamfbi> 呵呵
<archl_dungeon> satnosun: 说明你的蛋还疼的不够/且还存在着
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知道谁用Java做了个做testcase笛卡尔乘积的工具...以前用Excel 宏干的事
<Kandu> archl_dungeon: dunno
<archl_dungeon> Kandu: 好吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 与时俱进了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，随便啥编程语言几行的事情
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 帶界面的不，lol
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 就界面还要点时间了...
<huntxu> linux下java界面一直難看...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: swing难看，eclipse那swt还行吧
<LOL_> iamfbi: 你也是用U盘安装的?
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 唔
<huntxu> 于是現在連openjdk6都不裝...
<MeaCulpa> jdk本来就不该纳入版本管理
<L-----D> 你可以用其他界面库的binding来写
<L-----D> 比如cairo-java
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 指针赋值的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365261 有结构体定义 Code: struct sk { int a; float b; }data; int *p; 使p指向data中的a域的赋值语句，＊p=data.a对不对？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 7rack — 2012-02-27 10:44 
<huntxu> adam8157: 漲停.
<roylez> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥?
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70444f0agw1dqg4d3ph6rj.jpg
<snugglecat> 我想问个http请求头返回码的问题
<huntxu> adam8157: 其中之一.
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<adam8157> snugglecat: 好久不见啊
<snugglecat> 增加一个内容， 字段冲突， 返回啥返回码合适
<huntxu> roylez: 定睛看一看，那是一只手
<snugglecat> 409 Conflict， 由于和被请求的资源的当前状态之间存在冲突，请求无法完成。这个代码只允许用在这样的情况下才能被使用：用户被认为能够解决冲突，并且会重新提交新的请求。该响应应当包含足够的信息以便用户发现冲突的源头。
<huntxu> roylez: 昨天無聊到在做python challenge
<snugglecat> 410 Gone    被请求的资源在服务器上已经不再可用，而且没有任何已知的转发地址。这样的状况应当被认为是永久性的。如果可能，拥有链接编辑功能的客户端应当在获得用户许可后删除所有指向这个地址的引用。如果服务器不知道或者无法确定这个状况是否是永久的，那么就应该使用404状态码。除非额外说明，否则这个响应是可缓存的。
<snugglecat> 还是 403 Forbidden    服务器已经理解请求，但是拒绝执行它。与401响应不同的是，身份验证并不能提供任何帮助，而且这个请求也不应该被重复提交。如果这不是一个HEAD请求，而且服务器希望能够讲清楚为何请求不能被执行，那么就应该在实体内描述拒绝的原因。当然服务器也可以返回一个404响应，假如它不希望让客户端获得任何信息。
<snugglecat> 我看到符合要求的是这几个
<snugglecat> 409 通常用在两请求的冲突
<snugglecat> 还是这个， 423 Locked    当前资源被锁定。 虽说是新增的记录字段冲突， 不能有同样值的字段， 是否可以理解这个记录被锁住呢
<huntxu> 直接403或者乾脆404...
<snugglecat> 我这个问题应该属于 4xx 还是 5xx
<snugglecat> 请求错误， 还是服务器错误
<gfrog> adam8157: ping
<gfrog> adam8157: http://wop.360buy.com/p2411.html
<^k^> gfrog,啥网址y cheery MX-BOARD 2.0黑色黑轴京东首发！ - 京东商城
<snugglecat> huntxu, 谢谢
<adam8157> gfrog: 我擦 这么便宜
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 想看看我画的画么， 还没完全画好
<gfrog> adam8157: 赶快入手，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不想
<adam8157> gfrog: 黑轴估计用不惯啊
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 我贴上来吧 
<gfrog> adam8157: 要求真多。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 蛋蛋，我修復了，yum了，。。可以安裝和升級了，， 
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然說便宜...
<adam8157> huntxu: 相比之下
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不過 跟 pkcon 相比，， 缺少 提示 重啓 或者  請註銷重新登錄  這些 提示
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: pkcon太弱了
<hamo> gfrog: 这个好便宜啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,可是 yum 木有 提示 。。。 我只知道 kernel需要重啓，，yum 不提示 其他的
<hamo> gfrog: 要是青轴就真果断入手了..
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 但是  pkcon 會提示你 需要重新註銷登錄 或者 重啓
<gfrog> hamo: 阿蛋要求多， 青轴也不能这个价钱嘛
<hamo> gfrog: 黑轴不是据说比较软？
<gfrog> hamo: 貌似，而且键程短？
<adam8157> gfrog: 等茶轴
<hamo> gfrog: 那还不如TP自己的键盘...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157:    你不是要买青轴么？
<hamo> adam8157: 咋有茶了？
<gfrog> hamo: 额，用惯了cherry，真心不喜欢tp的键盘
<adam8157> hamo: 一直是茶, 青轴太响
<gfrog> adam8157: 我这个是茶轴。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 但是是白色
<gfrog> adam8157: 就说你要求太高。。
<snugglecat> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=201004 我画的画
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看看阿
<adam8157> gfrog: 主要是穷
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 别笑我阿， 不是学画画的
<hamo> snugglecat: 油菜花啊...
<snugglecat> 就分享一下
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<snugglecat> hamo, 啥有菜花
<hamo> snugglecat: 就是有才华啦...
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 只是喜欢
<chen> 这是自己画的啊？
<snugglecat> 画 amaya 越画越像个男人， 恨恨地就找个像女人的来画了
<chen> ／QUERY snugglecat 不错
<snugglecat> chen, 是自己画的
<snugglecat> chen, 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..我感覺 那人的手 很恐怖。 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没完全画玩阿
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 【求助】11.10的firefox10 不能导入导出书签吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365263 刚刚安装并接触ubuntu，发现11.10的firefox 10 里找不到书签导入导出功能。 请问这是firefox的问题还是ubuntu的版本决定的？ 而且firefox里找不到检查更新之类的选项。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xumaomao — 2012-02-27 11:18 
<snugglecat> 画完阿
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 當你畫完纔給我看
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧
<snugglecat> 我去忙了
<snugglecat> 还是老外的脸好画。
<snugglecat> 轮廓清晰点。
<snugglecat> 东方的女孩脸蛋，基本就没啥轮廓， 像画个包子
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我可不敢贴画 amaya 的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<L-----D> snugglecat, 这是拿什么画的？
<L-----D> 这是个小孩？
<snugglecat> L-----D, mypaint
<L-----D> snugglecat, 用鼠标？
<snugglecat> 是阿， 没绘图板阿
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu Server安装到Dell服务器上提示加载光驱失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365264 Ubuntu Server安装到Dell服务器上提示加载光驱失败，刚才打电话问Dell，竟然说PowerEdge不支持Ubuntu系统。。。。。。。。 有知道怎么能装上的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 唐克 — 2012-02-27 11:28 
<huntxu> adam8157: android market得有外國卡才能買
<huntxu> adam8157: 嗎？
<adam8157> huntxu: 你问我? 我没有智能机的...
<huntxu> 。。。
<L-----D> huntxu, 你有美元信用卡就可以吧
<L-----D> huntxu, 但是你在国内登陆是不行的
<huntxu> L-----D: 就是買不了？
<huntxu> L-----D: 唔，我vpn了...
<L-----D> vpn应该可以
<huntxu> L-----D: 付款的國家裏沒中國可選，所以才納悶，以為我把個人信息設置錯了...
<adam8157> huntxu: 没有visa或者master?
<huntxu> adam8157: 木有
<adam8157> huntxu: 等我给你推荐
<adam8157> huntxu: 吃饭回来再说
<huntxu> adam8157: 來吧，確實需要一張...
<adam8157> huntxu: 等我哈
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> huntxu: 我来给你推荐
<roylez> huntxu: 等几天，我的卡就到了，就可以给你推荐了
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/81d34cf9jw1dqgnuv6ylzj.jpg
<hamo> adam8157: 让给我吧...
<imtxc> roylez: 主席你在arch上用pandoc呢没
<hamo> adam8157: 我还没推荐过呢..
<hamo> adam8157: 喂喂...放开huntxu...
<roylez> imtxc: 没
<roylez> imtxc: 我在debian上用
<imtxc> roylez: debain的源里面就有arch 好像没。
<roylez> imtxc: aur应该有的吧
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 看来是去吃饭了...
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在1楼吃饭...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 缺少ssl libraries http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365267 我在配置软件时，用./configure 出现configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries。 我的系统里已经安装了openssl和libssl-dev。我也在网上找了一些资料，有的说缺少openssl-devel。有的说可以用libssl-dev代替，但是在ubuntu下没有openssl-devel包（我是用apt-get install openssl-devel …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一楼有啥吃的？
<MeaCulpa> 带饭
<MeaCulpa> 一楼没人抢微波炉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还有免费菠萝？
<MeaCulpa> 你要么，来拿~
<MeaCulpa> 最主要是没有长舌妇
<roylez> 不用....谢谢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://image.haha.mx/2012/02/25/middle/277040_a173572cd148139e45a440c5e0736c29_1330174845.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 曾经，我学物理的时候有这样的事情
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没接鼠标，不知道怎样在irssi开url
<MeaCulpa> 记得有个url plugin
<chen> imtxc, 可以没？
<imtxc> chen: ok
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 应该是终端提供的功能
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我买了一包牙签，盒子上的说明很雷人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: xterm不太好弄，rxvt可以的吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不知道如何把焦点弄去irssi的上部
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我买了一包牙签，盒子上的说明很雷人:" 注意事项：1： 牙缝狭窄，插入有困难时，切勿强行插入
<MeaCulpa> 1: 插入时，如果出现疼痛，出血，请咨询医生
<chen> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 1: 儿童不宜
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 他们应该把牙缝改成缝隙
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 小孩子哪里有掏牙缝的
<imtxc> 貌似aur里面的过期了 这可如何是好啊。
<CyrusYzGTt>  升級之
<imtxc> 这arch里面装pandoc还真复杂
<adam8157> huntxu: https://ccclub.cmbchina.com/crdcardapply/loginchannelselect.aspx?cardsel=&Recommender=xCh4zOS6/srUIMGKP2gMNfOQU4YW*sDQteV7BWf2jztHnMetNAw8XHaR2we*roG1LWDVHMtLvhskBXPS5ckl1n/4sVt5QijU   积分、折扣享不停，立即申请招商银行信用卡！
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 招商银行信用卡-在线申请
<roylez_> adam8157: .... 
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 坐我对面的家伙在哼笑傲江湖
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 给他一个旋风大坐
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: nono, 是他逼我的，我拉起Gentoo emerge -uDN --keep-going world 走人，让PentiumD 合唱
<huntxu> PD應該還行嘛
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://static.arstechnica.net/2012/02/24/speedtest-4f47b43-intro.png
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/02/gigabit-internet-for-80-the-unlikely-success-of-californias-sonicnet.ars
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y Gigabit Internet for $70: the unlikely success of California's Sonic.net
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Sonic soft, 开我9.5k 那个...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 5轮面试... 
<cJether> Virtual Box中的Ubuntu11.10的Netbeans如何搭建Android开发环境？
<cJether> 需要翻墙
<cJether> 可是我不知道Ubuntu有什么翻墙软件
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .................
<MeaCulpa> cJether: ssh, vpn
<cJether> how to
<cJether> 怎么用
<cJether> 翻墙方法不好寻
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不是一个公司吧
<cJether> 我真的不想搜索了
<cJether> eclipse和安卓是一个公司的
<cJether> eclipse也可以
<cJether> 搞错了
<cJether> 也不是一个公司
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/45183/latex3-versus-pure-lua
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y luatex - LaTeX3 versus pure Lua - TeX - LaTeX - Stack Exchange
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 里面直接说tex是一个很渣的编程语言。这玩意还 the art of programming language ...
 * adam8157 推荐办招商信用卡啦 额度高 易通过 http://bit.ly/zuD6eD
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: tex作者写了这个书
<MeaCulpa> tex核心就那么点点吧，后面都是凑的
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓..
<hamo> adam8157: 让给我吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 你敢发就踢你
<hamo> roylez_: ^^^
<hamo> roylez_: 主席...
<MeaCulpa> 现在流行LuaTex?
<roylez_> PyTeX都出来了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> bashtex...
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得Xetex够用了...不知道搞Beamer如何
<MeaCulpa> 年纪大了，要混IT界，总要能折腾slideshow
 * adam8157 推荐办招商信用卡啦 额度高 易通过 http://bit.ly/zuD6eD
<hamo> adam8157: 话说你用linux怎么生成的这个链接？？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...我办信用卡的时候你不知道会不会拼Credit Card
<adam8157> hamo: 不告诉你
<hamo> adam8157: 虚机？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa:。。
 * hamo 主席现在都不帮着我了...T_T
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你写beamer用啥
<adam8157> hamo: lol
<MeaCulpa> bit.ly API复杂得很
<roylez_> hamo: 啥...
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • HTML5 网页版《宝石迷阵》 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365270 玩樂地址： http://bejeweled.popcap.com/html5/0.9.12.9490/html5/Bejeweled.html 支持经典（Classic）和计时（Speed）两种模式，虽然没有PC版的《宝石迷阵》花样繁多，但杀杀时间还是不错的。 20120227_002.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 大宝 — 2012-02-27 12:30 
<imtxc> adam8157: 用你的那个markdown生成beamer的模板挺好用啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯 :)
<imtxc> adam8157: 还可以这样
<adam8157> imtxc: 不错吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊 挺好看 要是能多些模板就好了 这个稍微有点简单 debain上apt-get 就装好了 在arhclinux 上装着装着一个包404了 郁闷
<adam8157> imtxc: 等pandoc 1.9吧 到时候会有官方的beamer支持
<imtxc> adam8157: 这样啊 希望到时候pacman 里面能会有
<cJether> Ubuntu11.10下安装安卓环境
<cJether> Netbeans和eclipse都行
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求救：expected identifier or ‘(’ before numeric constant http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365272 gcc是不是出错了 hello world文件 #include <stdio.h> int main(void) { printf("Hello, world!\n"); return 0; } 然后保存到hello.c 再gcc hello.c 结果就出现了 hello.c:30:1: 错误： expected identifier or ‘(’ before numeric constant 太奇怪了。 请帮助，谢谢  …
<roylez_> imtxc: 用lyx多简单
<roylez_> adam8157: 你有markdown直接编译成简历的模板么？
<imtxc> roylez_: 没用过 记得以前用的时候老给我乱码 就没用 adam 的那个模板挺好用的
<roylez_> ....
<adam8157> roylez_: 有 但其实就是个空模板...
<roylez_> imtxc: 支持中文？
<imtxc> roylez_: 应该可以支持 那个模板里面加xetex应该就好了吧
<adam8157> roylez_: https://github.com/adam8157/templates/tree/master/resume
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: resume at master from adam8157/templates - GitHub
<adam8157> imtxc: 等你给我写个好模板
<imtxc> adam8157: 我今晚把他能弄成有中文的就好了。。。现在还在arch上装pandoc呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 有中文很简单 pandoc支持--xetex的选项
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就没我啥事了 主席的问题也解决了^_^
<adam8157> imtxc: 你给写个好点的模板, 我那就是个空的
<imtxc> markdown真是个好东西
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩 我去翻翻书去
<adam8157> imtxc: 靠你啦
<roylez_> adam8157: 好，我记得了
<roylez_> adam8157: 以后万一一时点背要写中文的，就找你
<imtxc> 晕yaourt pandoc 好烦
<adam8157> roylez_: 我没加xetex支持, 虽然加上很简单
<roylez_> imtxc: 学我用lyx吧
<roylez_> imtxc: pandoc的依赖肯定很麻烦
<imtxc> roylez_: debian和ubuntu 都很简单啊 不知道到这里为啥就不好使了
<cJether> 大家有谁喜欢emperthy的
<cJether> 我很不理解他那个“附近聊天”功能
<yue> bonjour
<yue> 可以连局域网里的
<hamo> adam8157: 你个信用卡温拿还跟我抢推荐...画个圈圈诅咒你...
<imtxc> 请教aur里面过期的软件该怎么装啊  https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=32490
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: AUR (en) - pandoc
<hamo> imtxc: 一样吧...下tarball下来编呗？
<imtxc> hamo: 纠结很 好像pandoc有几个必须的包 但是他们冲突了。
<hamo> imtxc: 额..那就不知道了..自己改下PKGBUILD？好长时间不用arch了..
<thanatoid^2> 求一个可以在线查c/c++语言 语句用法的网站 最好是中文的
<ofan> thanatoid^2: cplusplus.com
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，安装ubuntu时无法识别空闲分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365278 好象是分区表问题，信息如下，求问怎么解决啊 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 …
<hamo> ofan: tks. 好网站...
<ofan> ..
<ofan> hamo: 我c/c++函数全从这网站查
<ictxiangxin> 我现在为什么经常掉线？
<ictxiangxin> cmcc限制问题？
<ictxiangxin> 什么网站
<adam8157> roylez_: markdown + pandoc 好是好, 就是templates太少... tex的一大把
<thanatoid^2> 看代码里 IN是干什么的？
<thanatoid^2> cplusplus.com 搜不到
 * adam8157 京东买的俯卧撑架是第三方卖家... 竟然给我ems...
 * hamo 围观健身达人...
<hamo> adam8157: 有什么最快速简便的减肚子的方法没？
<adam8157> hamo: 键腹轮
<adam8157> hamo: 健
<hamo> adam8157: 我去看看什么东东..
<imtxc> warning: cannot resolve "haskell-deepseq=1.1.0.2-2.1", a dependency of"haskell-text":: The following package cannot be upgraded due to unresolvable dependencies:      haskell-text
<adam8157> hamo: 节食才是王道, 哥当年俩月减掉12斤
<imtxc> 这个问题愁死了
<hamo> adam8157: 这活我也干过...但貌似现在没什么作用了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 每天都吃的啥能那样减  求又不饿又减肥的食谱
<hamo> adam8157: 而且...饿啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 饿肯定是饿, 坚持一周就习惯了
<hamo> adam8157: 而且我瘦也不瘦肚子...
<hamo> adam8157: 以前从160->126, 肚子几乎就减了一点点...
<adam8157> hamo: imtxc 我当时, 多吃菜多吃水果多喝酸奶. 主食早饭一碗粥, 午饭一碗米, 晚饭一碗粥加一个豆沙饼. 就这样
<adam8157> hamo: 说明你别的地方太胖
<adam8157> hamo: 你160.......球啊
<hamo> adam8157: 就我的身高,160，你说哪个地方不胖...
<hamo> adam8157: 我刚高考完真160斤，具体所是163斤
<imtxc> 没道理啊。。
<adam8157> hamo: 你真厉害
<hamo> adam8157: 我现在都不敢看我当时的照片...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://news.sohu.com/20120227/n335942374.shtml  小心你兒子，。。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 14岁初中生杀10岁女童投井灭迹 被抓时吹着口哨-搜狐新闻
<adam8157> hamo: 0_o
<imtxc> warning: cannot resolve "haskell-deepseq=1.1.0.2-2.1", a dependency of"haskell-text":: The following package cannot be upgraded due to unresolvable dependencies: haskell-text 给看看这个到底咋办么
<imtxc> yaourt -R 也没有
<imtxc> -S 也没有
<adam8157> debian 没这苦恼
<imtxc> adam8157: 事啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 主要是我的机器我都试过了 用archlinux 声音最小 速度最快
<imtxc> 噪音最小
<hamo> imtxc: n内核的原因吧...
<imtxc> hamo: 谁知道啊。。
<hamo> imtxc: 现在debian也用3.2内核了...testing
<imtxc> hamo: 我用的std 
<Kandu> stable-backports 也 3.2 了
<adam8157> hamo: 有人说普通青年stable, 文艺青年unstable, ....
<imtxc> ,,,,,
<imtxc> hamo 原来我这么普通啊
<hamo> adam8157: 明明是文艺青年testing么...
<adam8157> hamo: 别狡辩了 testing在冻结前公认是最不稳定的
 * ofan 无聊ing...
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？？？我一直以为sid是最不稳定的...能进testing怎么也在sid里呆了十几天呢...
<billy3321> 二逼青年是什麼？
<adam8157> hamo: 对啊, 及时是fix的包, 也要先在sid里待着
<adam8157> hamo: 于是testing有十几天都是废柴
<hamo> adam8157: 你是sid???
<Kandu> hamo: 我以前也這樣認為..
<adam8157> hamo: 必须文艺
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...我曾经为了gnome3用过sid...后来亲测还是不如testing稳定...经常一upgrade就开不了X了...我是每天升级党...
<imtxc> adam8157: 我当你普通呢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://scienceblog.blog.163.com/blog/static/189685007201212684953846
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 科学家揭开恐龙交配之谜(组图) - 科学探索的日志 - 网易博客
<hamo> adam8157: 看PM
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 破解无线ap遇到的问题，为啥我的fixed channel mon0: -1 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365282 本人使用 sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 6 sudo airodump-ng -c 6 --bssid 38:83:45:77:99:E0 -w wepzhengxi mon0 可是显示的是这样的。抓了几天了。始终没出来 WPA handshake: CH 6 ][ Elapsed: 7 hours 19 mins ][ 2012-02-27 13:41 ][ fixed channel mon0: -1  …
<adam8157> hamo: 啊 你真好那口啊
<imtxc> 好吧 不好好用 破解别人的网干啥啊
<chen> 前两年出的破无线的那个卡王 很火的。 
<hamo> adam8157: 哪口？
<hamo> adam8157: gnome3?
<adam8157> hamo: 你刚PM告诉我你的取向
<CyrusYzGTt> 額。。 我現在都不破解了， 現在拿到密碼只是時間的問題
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...
<hamo> adam8157: 又被你黑了...
<chen> CyrusYzGTt, 求指导！！！
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还好， 我没住你隔壁
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..額，， 我從不破解鄰居的
<CyrusYzGTt> chen§ 找 cfy
<hamo> adam8157: 对了，你不是还跟我说你终于找到知己了，咱俩是好同一口的么...
<snugglecat> 哦
<adam8157> hamo: 我有op啊, 别挑战
<chen> CyrusYzGTt,  cfy  ？ 不懂啊，。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是你给我的链接， 还好我不住你隔壁
<CyrusYzGTt> chen§ 某位在這的 牛人
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 求指点
<chen> cfy
<chen> 没在嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 哦，你說的是 鏈接的事？？ 我說你兒子。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 你誰啊
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: txc
<snugglecat> 所以说还好我不在你隔壁阿
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 跟你有代溝，， 你是 老怪物 老妖怪
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 你00后么？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..難道你兒子這麼厲害，， 小小年紀 就這麼 冷靜
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 不是，，我說的是 在這的時間
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 哦  你是前辈
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 你是前輩
<hamo> adam8157: 切...
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 晕
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我才来几天
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 我纔來 機小時
<MaskRay__> adam8157: pentadacyl firefox-10.0.2，insert mode空格会自动跳到normal mode?
<adam8157> MaskRay__: vimperator路过
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. f16還木有 10.0.2
<Yong> 破解别人的网下载BT
<chen> Yong, 用本本能干这事不？
<MaskRay__> adam8157: 嗯，vimperator挺好的。pentadactyl越来越烂了
<adam8157> MaskRay__: 我当时觉得好不容易把vimperator这个单词背下来了 没需求就不瞎转了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网络时代的畅想：如何能多ip多接入点下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365286 最近玩了玩无线破解。。。。目前wep的可以破解。wpa/wpa2的还在努力。。。。。。 由于最近在下些东西。突然发出一个奇怪的想法。那就是多ip多接入点下载。。。。。具体是这样的。如今到处都是ap …
<imtxc> arch压力好大 为了pandoc 已经装了无数包了 依赖越来越多
<imtxc> 我一定装上它。
<hamo> imtxc: 人工解决依赖关系永远都是坑爹的...
<Yong> chen ,现在很多网都是AES加密的
<Yong> wep的很好破解
<imtxc> hamo: 已经陷进去了
<hamo> adam8157: 马上我的vista壹基金卡就到工位咯..
<snugglecat> ....
<imtxc> hamo: 弄那么多卡有啥用啊
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆，来我们这边做tester，干不干？
<hamo> roylez_: tester....
<MaskRay__> adam8157: pentadactyl的statusline会到窗口下方消失，真烂
<hamo> imtxc: 换着刷啊...
<roylez_> hamo: tester有前途啊。dev一辈子码农。tester轻松上管理。你瞅瞅蛋蛋
<imtxc> hamo: 你说的那一基金卡 能刷多少撒
<roylez_> MaskRay__: 没遇到你那毛病
<roylez_> imtxc: 信用额度1元
<hamo> roylez_: 能直接上管理不？？？lol
<roylez_> hamo: 起码也得像蛋蛋那样混一年吧
 * hamo 看我这境界，申壹基金是为了作公益捐款的...
<adam8157> gfrog: taglist or tagbar? taglist之于python的表现实在是太差了
<MaskRay__> roylez_: i_<Space> 会变成 <Space><Esc>
<gfrog> adam8157: taglist吧，其实我都不怎么用这玩意的，都是C-n补全了
 * adam8157 燃 #nowplaying John Lennon - Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (Live With The Elton John Band)
<MaskRay__> tagbar 不是据说比 taglist 好
<imtxc> 要是装了这么多包最后还是装不好 我该如何是好啊。。。
<roylez_> MaskRay__: 不知道你是在干神马
<hamo> imtxc: go on... 我看好你哟...
<imtxc> hamo: 果然是坑
 * imtxc 第一次感觉arch用起来不如debian爽
<satnosun> imtxc: 为啥？
<imtxc> satnosun: 就装这个软件可能是我弄错了 反正现在复杂的很了
<MaskRay__> imtxc: 你要是编译系的又不用haskell就会这样
<huntxu> adam8157: 阿當你居然john lennon
<adam8157> huntxu: 好听啊
<imtxc> MaskRay__: 不管了 继续装 硬盘和风扇已经再狂转了
<MaskRay__> imtxc: 你莫非在编译ghc
<chen> 请教，有人在ubuntu上面装上spoonwep2
<imtxc> MaskRay__: 所以说啊 我说应该是我弄错了
<imtxc> MaskRay__: 你怎么知道。。。
<imtxc> chen: 那是个啥
<satnosun> imtxc: 破解无线网络
<FrankLv> imtxc: crack wep的么 BT自带
<satnosun> 的
<imtxc> satnosun: FrankLv 哦啊 好用不
<chen> imtxc, 我在网上看的BT4+spoonwep2.
<imtxc> MaskRay__: 已经快编译完了
<imtxc> chen: 你ubuntu  是为了这啊
<satnosun> bt太大了，2个g
<MaskRay__> adam8157: tagbar不支持非c/c++的语言？比如ghci生成的ctags
<chen> imtxc, 不是啊，只是以前提了好几天，没成功， 今天见有人发这样的贴子想起来了。 
<adam8157> MaskRay__: 支持啊 python用的挺好的
<satnosun> 这里的人都是技术型的啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于 ubuntu 11.10 如何设置成中文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365290 最近刚刚开始了解 ubuntu 从网上找了一个“ubuntu 11.10 ”（695m的版本）安装到了虚机里，连上网更新了许多软件，然后装上了中文，可是为什么语言设置中的中文是灰色的呢？ 貌似已经安装了中文的包； 有人知道么？截图如下：  …
<imtxc> adam8157: hamo MaskRay__  啊 哈哈 终于好了 要用这么多包。。。
<satnosun> ^k^ 是谁啊？是机器人么？
<^k^> satnosun, 是什么“，”是指？  ㍦ 
<chen> 看来不是机器人。
<satnosun> ……
<satnosun> 超级智能机器人
<MaskRay__> adam8157: 这种类型的ctags似乎不认：  Add     a.hs    6;"     d
<adam8157> MaskRay__: 0_0 这是因为ctags吧. 可能有选项 taglist应该也不认
<chen> 我发现这个IRC 上面有我在线的聊天记录，请问它是保存在FWQ上还是在我的电脑中的？
<satnosun> 我猜是电脑
<L-----D> chen, 你自己的客户端显示的 是保存在你电脑里的
<adam8157> roylez_: 我转tagbar了
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 两样都不用
<chen> L-----D, 哦
<imtxc> adam8157: markdown2pdf 这个包不是
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是markdown里面的？
<adam8157> imtxc: pandoc里的
<adam8157> imtxc: 有的系统叫pandoc-mardkown2pdf
<MaskRay__> adam8157: 果然不认
<adam8157> MaskRay__: 你这太高端了
<MaskRay__> adam8157: 第三列是行号，哪里高端了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 11.10不能上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365291 大家好，在下新人一个。。。 最近一直在学习使用Ubuntu。。。 今天将网线接上电脑后，系统能识别并且连接上网络，但是使用应用程序的时候则显示无法连接，请问各位这个是怎么回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 j289315973 — 2012-02-27 14:33 
<hamo> adam8157: 壹基金卡还真是挺好看的...
<adam8157> hamo: 标准卡是王道
<adam8157> hamo: 金卡?
<hamo> adam8157: 壹基金都是金卡，但是这卡自己也分3个等级，普通，金卡和钻石卡..就是样子不一样...
<adam8157> hamo: 就问你是哪个卡
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...普通...我得让招行捐够1000，人家才给我发金卡...
<NoIE> 问个问题。
<adam8157> hamo: 捐啊
<NoIE> The part of the code that does the magic is this: 这句话是什么意思？
<hamo> adam8157: 我办卡了，他捐1块，没刷一次，捐0.1....这得猴年马月去啊...
<hamo> adam8157: 我每个月还要自己捐1块...
<adam8157> hamo: 网银里可以捐款 直接捐1000
<hamo> adam8157: 壕...
<hamo> adam8157: 没有米...
<imtxc> 土豪啊
<NoIE> The part of the code that does the magic is this: 这句话是什么意思？
<adam8157> hamo: 度娘家里都是壕
<adam8157> NoIE: 这段代码的功能是:
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...更苦逼...
<adam8157> NoIE: 错了
<NoIE> adam8157: 那个 magic 是什么意思？
<adam8157> NoIE: 那段牛*的代码是:
<NoIE> adam8157: 谢谢。
<adam8157> NoIE: 意思就是这段代码实现了一般想不到的功能
<hamo> NoIE: 下面这段代码能让你见证一个如下的奇迹
<adam8157> NoIE: 很牛 很魔幻
 * hamo 看我这翻译...
<adam8157> hamo: 蹩脚
<NoIE> adam8157: 谢谢谢谢谢谢。
<shan> 有啥好东东啊？都看看，呵呵
<bird> 大家好啊，有没有可以逃过联通查封路由器的方法啊？
<hamo> bird: 换电信...
<kratos_2012> 大家好啊，有没有人知道nm里面dsl设置的“服务”是指什么？添wlan0行吗?
<bird> 晕，这样也行
<shan> 好象电信的也有设置的，不过在开通时要选上的
<shan> 联通的北方用的多些，大部分都不让用路由
<yangfan> 大家有讨论什么话题啊？
<Barden> yangfan: 都在搞基
<yangfan> 哈哈，很前卫嘛！
 * Barden 菊花痒痒的，出来....
<bird> 我第一次用IRC有没有什么好的频道啊，还有什么比较有用的指令什么的？
<hamo> bird: 华文的irc...估计这个就是最活跃的了...
<yangfan> 是啊！咱这个频道不挺好么？
<bird> 哦，这样啊，这个我也是蒙进来的
<bird> 现在很少见有人用着个
<yangfan> 如果人鹰语够强可以去别的频道看看，呵呵 
<bird> 我刚从英文的ubuntu回来，看不懂
<nyfair> 阿诺，有人能跟我科普下pulseaudio麽
<bird> 你们都是用ubuntu吗？
<yangfan> 哈哈，老外用口语太多了，咱学课本的肯定看不明白
<yangfan> 我用11.04
<palomino|working> os[palomino@xubuntu, Linux 3.0.0-16-generic x86_64]
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "oneiric" 11.10]
<nyfair> bird: 我用洗发水
<nyfair> 的改版chakra
<imtxc> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=19804&comments=all  郁闷 这个包里面居然没了 
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: AUR (en) - haskell-pandoc
<bird> 我新接触这个，都不知道从什么地方入手
<yangfan> 和我差不多，呵呵 ，慢慢来吧，别着急，可以去论坛下几本入门的书看下啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 已经pandoc 1.9.1.1-4 了
<bird> 都哪些书比较好啊，我用的 是ubuntu可在论坛上很多别的版本的
<nyfair> 求推荐haskell入门书
<nyfair> 中英日皆可
<yangfan> 都大同小异的，你用什么版本？
<bird> 11.10
<yangfan> nyfair，你够强！
<hamo> nyfair: http://learnyouahaskell.com/
<^k^> hamo ⇪ t: Learn You a Haskell for Great Good!
<nyfair> hamo: thx
<hamo> nyfair: 绝对入门好书...
<hamo> nyfair: 而且有在线版...
<nyfair> hamo: 嗯，很充实啊，非常感谢
<bird> 怎么对某人说话啊？
<satnosun> bird: 这样：bird: xxx
<yangfan> 自己输入的？
<bird> :satnosun:谢谢啊
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 我想问一下，macbuntu10.10支持不支持12.04版本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365295 想体验下MAC界面 不知道有没有支持12.04版本ubuntu的macbuntu 统计信息: 发表于 由 tingzhe1982 — 2012-02-27 14:53 
<bird> satnosun:这回对了没？
<satnosun> bird: 对了
<satnosun> bird: 名字可以用tab键补齐
<yangfan> satnosun：这样啊！谢谢啊！我也偷学了一招
<ofan> 差点看成yunfan
<bird> satnosun: 这样啊，方便多了，有些名字都不好打
<yangfan> yunfan怎么了？
<satnosun> yangfan: 反正是这里的某人告诉我的~~~
<yangfan> satnosun：大家一起学习进步嘛，哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: 你也haskell...
<satnosun> 这样说的话其他人也能看到，要是想私聊的话用“/msg 用户名”的命令 
<yangfan> satnosun：哦，受教了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: go
<roylez_> .
<bird> baskell是什么？
<hamo> adam8157: 必须的..
<hamo> adam8157: 我学了将近1年haskell呢...
<yangfan> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haskell
<^k^> yangfan ⇪ t: Haskell - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<imtxc> 崩溃了
<imtxc> hamo: 彻底疯了。
<yangfan> imtxc： 怎么了？
<imtxc> yangfan: 装失败了。
<bird> 你们都学这联，我连C语言都没学好
<yangfan> imtxc：装什么啊？
<imtxc> hamo: 本来以为弄了那么多包就好了呢  结果pandoc是有了 
<bird> 这个都没听说过
<imtxc> yangfan: pandoc
<imtxc> hamo: 但是没有markdown2pdf
<yangfan> imtxc：啊？太专业了……
<imtxc> yangfan: 专业啥专业 装都装不上
<hamo> imtxc: 貌似这个是另一个包..
<yangfan> 我先百度一下再参与讨论吧……
<hamo> imtxc: pandoc-markdown2pdf
<imtxc> hamo: 应该就是pandoc里面的
<imtxc> hamo: 也没
<hamo> 你看看pandoc包里面有没有这个文件..
<thanatoid^2> vc
<caleb-> https://github.com/cauploadeb/pepflashplayer-binary # libpepflashplayer.so collection
<^k^> caleb- ⇪ t: cauploadeb/pepflashplayer-binary - GitHub
<thanatoid^2> vc里面in是干什么的阿
 * adam8157 debian得意路过
<imtxc> hamo: 没有了 所以说崩溃了么
<hamo> thanatoid^2: 读端口？ 
 * hamo debian得意路过, too
<imtxc> adam8157: 不要得意 咱事1.9.1
<imtxc> hamo: 、、、、、
<hamo> thanatoid^2: IN 不是一般都用来读端口么..
<imtxc> 我继续去搞
<hamo> thanatoid^2: 无责任猜测...我没用过VC
<jeepkid> 各位牛，帮忙看下这是什么问题，我启动机器以后，因为装的服务器版本，所以无界面，在tty登录的时候，输入用户名之后，却提示我init:tty1 main process(xxxx)terminated with status 1;     init: tty1 main process ended,respawning
<yangfan> 大家聊吧，老板来了，我消失
 * caleb- lfs得意路过
<jeepkid> anybody who can help me ,
<jeepkid> adam8157, 在么，
<imtxc> caleb-: mmm
<adam8157> jeepkid: 在
<jeepkid> adam8157, 能否帮忙看下这个问题
<imtxc> jeepkid: 开不开么？
<adam8157> jeepkid: 检查inittab
<satnosun> 都是牛人~~
<jeepkid> imtxc, 是的无法进入系统了，...输入用户名之后，出来这两个提示，之后又跳回到输入用户名的地方..
<jeepkid> adam8157, 如何检查？
<adam8157> jeepkid: 看看写的对不对
<FrankLv> jeepkid: 你这机器做过什么修改 pam.d下的文件改过东西么？ 上次我装oracle配错了 pam login也类似问题
<jeepkid01> imtxc, 是的无法进入系统了，...输入用户名之后，出来这两个提示，之后又跳回到输入用户名的地方..
<jeepkid01> adam8157, 如何检查？
<imtxc> jeepkid01: 我猜是硬件驱动的问题。。。 瞎猜的
<adam8157> jeepkid01: 你贴出来看看好了
<jeepkid01> init:tty1 main process(xxxx)terminated with status 1; 
<jeepkid01> nit: tty1 main process ended,respawning
<jeepkid01> init: tty1 main process ended,respawning
<imtxc> jeepkid01: 什么显卡
<jeepkid01> 集成的
<jeepkid01> imtxc, 集成的，
<jeepkid01> adam8157, 贴出来了，这两条提示之后又出现login:
<adam8157> jeepkid01: 我是说贴出/etc/inittab
<jeepkid01> adam8157, 我现在进不了系统.
<adam8157> jeepkid01: ... 换个tty试试
<adam8157> jeepkid01: alt + F2
<thanatoid^2> hotmail 出问题了？
<jeepkid01> adam8157, 都一样
<adam8157> jeepkid01: 有live系统么进去改改
<jeepkid01> adam8157, ok,我先试试grub里有个recoved mode
<huntxu> adam8157: ptags太糟糕了
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<bird> 你们会远程登录ubuntu不会啊
<imtxc> bird: ssh
<bird> imtxc: 不懂
<imtxc> bird: ssh username@XX.XXX.XXX.XXX
<bird> 比如我现在开着ubuntu你能用你的电脑登录我的吗？
<Atrix> bird: 你得运行着ssh服务器
<bird> imtxc: 我开着ssh你就能登上？
<imtxc> bird: 应该可以 我只在局域网里面用  应该是一样的
<bird> imtxc: 你登上后能不能给我更新，安装软件什么的？
<imtxc> bird: 你得告诉我你的IP 用户名 密码  啊 当然事私聊了  /msg imtxc 这样样发
<imtxc> bird: 当然可以了。。。
<Atrix> bird: 你开着sshd，通常情况下是能登录的，只要你不在防火墙里过滤，或者其他地方设置权限
<bird> ssh卡吗，需不需要很高的硬件需求，你们登的时候也要ssh吗？
<imtxc> adam8157: http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/README.html  这里的意思是不是说那个makedown2pdf再不需要了  
<^k^> imtxc,啥网址y Pandoc - Pandoc User’s Guide
<imtxc> bird: 不卡
<adam8157> imtxc: makedown2pdf本来就只是个wrapper而已
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔，我錯了
<adam8157> huntxu: ?
<huntxu> adam8157: 我只find -name *.py
<adam8157> huntxu: and?
<huntxu> adam8157: 忘了還有*.py.in
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 原来真不需要了
<adam8157> imtxc: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.extras.cvs/725694
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: [pandoc] update to 1.9.1.1 (no longer separate markdown2pdf)
<imtxc> adam8157: pandoc -o å°±OK le
<adam8157> imtxc: 哈哈
<imtxc> adam8157: 刚才看它网站才看到了  那是你们debian里面的老版本才有的哈哈
<bird> imtxc: 怎么安装以及应用ssh啊，有没有哪里有详细的攻略啊？
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎麽一次find *.py和*.py.in...
<imtxc> bird: man ssh
<adam8157> huntxu: *.py(.in)?
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊 你不早说
<adam8157> imtxc: 刚搜索到的
<imtxc> adam8157: pandoc 的网站上也有
<roylez_> adam8157: ee去看人妖不回了啊
<huntxu> adam8157: no
<adam8157> roylez_: 手术得住院好多天呢
<huntxu> adam8157: regex和name都不對
<roylez_> adam8157: O_O....怎么回事？
<adam8157> roylez_: 变人妖
<roylez_> adam8157: ........
<roylez_> adam8157: 神妖？
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马，日行千里去看看ee怎么样了啊
<bird> imtxc: 好多啊，还是英文的！!
<roylez_> palomino|working: 天津到海南，2天就到了
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> 去北京都嫌远！
<huntxu> adam8157: find . -regex ".*\.py[\.in]?" -exec ls {} \+
<imtxc> bird: 最基本的使用的话 很简单。
<huntxu> adam8157: 這都不行
<huntxu> 用-o了
<huntxu> nnd
<adam8157> huntxu: 弱爆了 早该or
<roylez_> huntxu: http://jandan.net/2012/02/27/freedom-acres-sex-club.html
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 别大惊小怪的，霍金老师就不能去成人俱乐部吗？
<huntxu> adam8157: bash的regex，從來都沒搞明白過...
<huntxu> adam8157: 這下和諧了
<croner> hi
<bird> imtxc: 没看懂
<bird> croner: hi
<^k^> croner, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<imtxc> bird: 。
<adam8157> huntxu: ptags
<adam8157> huntxu: ptags的地址是?
<croner> ^k^
<Kandu> huntxu: 這樣呢  find . -regex ".*\.py\(\.in\)?" -exec ls {} \+
<adam8157> huntxu: 找到了 http://svn.python.org/projects/python/trunk/Tools/scripts/ptags.py
<huntxu> adam8157: /usr/lib/python/2.7/Tools/scripts
<huntxu> Kandu: 早幹嘛去了...
<huntxu> Kandu: 這括號，[]不對,()不對，[()]還是不對...
<Kandu> huntxu: .. 發現 find 默認用 emacs 的正則
<satnosun> hi
<^k^> satnosun, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<satnosun> 真的不是机器人么？
<satnosun> ^k^: 你是机器人么？
<jeepkid01> adam8157, 请问下，刚才问题，怎么修复?
<adam8157> jeepkid01: 找出问题才能修复..
<^k^> satnosun, 是什么让你觉得我可能是一个机器人？  ㍨ 
<satnosun> 我错了……
<adam8157> huntxu: 完整命令发来看看
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥？kandu那行啊
<adam8157> Kandu: 你的
<huntxu> <Kandu> huntxu: 這樣呢  find . -regex ".*\.py\(\.in\)?" -exec ls {} \+
<jeepkid01> adam8157, 我的/etc/init/tty1.conf 
<jeepkid01> start on stopped rc RUNLEVEL=[2345]
<bird> 拜拜
<jeepkid01> adam8157, respawn ;exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<adam8157> jeepkid01: 额 我这里没有inittab了已经, huntxu 帮忙看看
<jeepkid01> adam8157, 我的笔记本上有。。。我朝霞
<huntxu> c1:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -8 -s 38400 tty1 linux
<huntxu> 木有.conf
<jeepkid01> adam8157,  cat /etc/init/tty1.conf ;respawn;exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<adam8157> jeepkid01: 你没有-s
<adam8157> huntxu: 要你的ptags的完整命令...
<jeepkid01> adam8157, 额...我笔记本上的也没有阿....
<adam8157> huntxu: 我没写过.py.in呢
<huntxu> adam8157: getty和agetty不一定一樣咧
<huntxu> adam8157: find . \( -name *.py -o -name *.py.in \) -exec /usr/lib/python2.7/Tools/scripts/ptags.py {} \+
<huntxu> 要直接全部py扔進去當參數...
<huntxu> 木有-R...
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 关于python 多线程客户端的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365302 希望实现一个如下的客户端： 1.在登录上服务器后，每隔15秒钟发送一个心跳包 2.在接收到服务器的发送数据包的命令后，将本地的图像按照私有协议进行发送 结果发现发送心跳后，正在传送的数据包就没继续传了，请高手指导，谢 …
<adam8157> huntxu: roylez_ MeaCulpa find ./ -name *.py 中的星号 为啥要用\*才对 否则有时候会find: paths must precede expression: foo.py
<adam8157> huntxu: 通配符前的斜线是转义符，这样Bash才会把字面意义的星号传递给find作为参数，而不是首先把文件名扩展，再将扩展之后的那些文件名传递给find
<huntxu> 唔...
<huntxu> tenzu: 豬豬
<tenzu> roylez_: 这么早就带尾巴了?
<tenzu> huntxu: yo 胡须
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> huntxu: roylez 今天学院和办公室之间跑了一天, 光配钥匙了...
<adam8157> tenzu: 老师好
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当乖
<huntxu> tenzu: 沒幾個研究僧跑腿怎麽行
<imtxc> tenzu: 你一个人一间办公室啊
<tenzu> huntxu: 毛研究僧, 我现在还是个小屁屁
<tenzu> imtxc: 三个人, 不过那俩都走了, 有一个还成天不来的
<huntxu> tenzu: 本科妹子也行
<tenzu> huntxu: 明天早上去助课, 应该能看到大二妹子们
<huntxu> tenzu: 期末來點交易？
<tenzu> huntxu: 如果我改考卷的话, 木哈哈哈哈~~~
<Think1st> 怎么在Ubuntu cn发送感谢信？找不到找不到～～
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 强行删除无法删除的“新立得”下面的“未安装（残存配置）” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365303 转自 http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_3cb6a78c0100vhlm.html 安装 aptitude Code: sudo apt-get install aptitude 然后执行 Code: aptitude purge ~c 统计信息: 发表于 由 5skyboy — 2012-02-27 16:41 
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 你也开始污染子弟了
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 我还没子弟呢, 都是别人的
<mugebjgd> 我说的就是你污染别人家的子弟
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 呸
<Newbird> 大家好啊，吃饭去啦啊。。。
<jyfl987> !bash
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
 * adam8157 nowplaying Shania Twain - Joy To The World
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 请问,truecrypt能否在ubuntu下面实现全盘加密? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365306 请问,truecrypt能否在ubuntu下面实现全盘加密?目前我的xp不能实现全盘加密,因此,再安装一个ubuntu,不知道分区有什么要求? 如,第一分区给xp,第二分区给ubuntu. 我用ubuntu仅仅是为了实现全盘加密,而其它的时间基本都是使用xp. 统计信 …
<caleb-> truecrypt 应该有支持全盘加密？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，上次給的說旋轉 item 的連結更新了下。讀了下官方文件才發現以前有誤解了一些概念
<Kandu> jyfl987: 精簡了許多。再過兩三個月若沒發現問題，就貼到 ML 上
<jyfl987> Kandu: none of my business
<jyfl987> Kandu: do you have rss checkpoint for you blog?
<jyfl987> adam8157: and you?
<jyfl987> i will subscribe my friends on GR
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://feeds.feedburner.com/adam8157
<jyfl987> adam8157: hmm
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> jyfl987: but it messed up by recently migration...
<adam8157> ^k^: 你在墙内啊
<^k^> adam8157, 谢谢你告诉我。  ㍩ 
<jyfl987> adam8157: why? 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 那就好
<jyfl987> Kandu: for what?
<adam8157> jyfl987: GR stores all my feeds history
<jyfl987> adam8157: then?
<adam8157> jyfl987: then it messed up in GR
<Kandu> jyfl987: 若你仔細讀了一遍，深以為然。那就是我的錯誤概念影響到你了
<jiero> jyfl987:  变 l了
<jiero> jyfl987: gay 是你的样子吧。。。
<jiero> lol
<jyfl987> Kandu: i havent even readed the full version of that
<jyfl987> Kandu: i am not good at math
<jyfl987> jiero: what?
<jiero> 这里越来越冷了。
<jiero> 都没新人了
<hzform> 汗。。。。新人应该还是有的吧。。。。。
<jiero> hzform: 没水货
<hamo> adam8157: 还不下班？最近有基可面么？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 問題就在這，數學部分沒問題，就是前面 QMatrix 影響父子坐標系的觀點是問題。還好這個觀點不影響後面的推論。是個錯誤的，多餘的觀念
<adam8157> hamo: 等会回去做饭
<hamo> adam8157: 你开始做饭拉？
<adam8157> hamo: 偶尔
<hzform> 那位有GIMP教程啊～～
<jiero> hzform: gimp官网。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: hamo 你俩还这么基
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<hzform> 以前在红联110官网上下载了一套教材，至少有7个压缩包呢，谁知道根本打不开，提示pdf文件已损坏。。。。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 你自己做啥饭吃? 有肉么?
<hzform> GIMP官网的网址所什么呀？有中文版的吗？
<adam8157> tenzu: 有腊的酱肉
<tenzu> adam8157: 买的还是家里带的?
<adam8157> tenzu: 同学带的 四川的
<huntxu> tenzu: 女王靠近你了
<huntxu> tenzu: 還不老實點
<imtxc> kao  我刚才进去win7系统打算用用网银  结果它好像疯了 狂闪。。。。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你就天天拿你的腊肉诱惑人着
<tenzu> adam8157: 湖南的腊肉好吃
<tenzu> huntxu: 女王不管聊天, 更何况是和你聊
<huntxu> tenzu: 詛咒你和女王今晚的距離只有-2cm
<tenzu> huntxu: 你太邪恶了, 网上的段子还说-5cm呢
<huntxu> tenzu: 你有點自知好伐
<NoIE> 我有一个小论坛。
<NoIE> 已经搭建好几天了，
<NoIE> 也没有人发帖子。
<NoIE> 因为，
<yall> /
<yall> .
<NoIE> 我不小心，把发贴按钮删掉了。。。
<mugebjgd> 女王是谁？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你也有女王啊
<jiero> mugebjgd: 好吧，你家里你是王
<jyfl987> adam8157: gr sucks, now you couldnt create new folders , 
<jiero> mugebjgd: 昨天你叫嚣  50欧元的电脑今天卖出去了 $120，整整看差不多100欧元。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 好假
<tenzu> jiero: 他们家不叫女王, 叫女王样
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我看错了，是 $102。。。
<Newbird> NoIE: 你怎么弄的论坛啊？要钱不？？
<NoIE> Newbird: 要钱。
<Newbird> 贵不？？
<jiero> NoIE: 有钱雇人帮/教你编程啊。
<kratos_2012> 跪求哪位大哥在ubuntu下面用dropbox的客户端
<Newbird> 还要编程啊，真难
<NoIE> Newbird: 租了一个空间，一年两百多。
<jyfl987> NoIE: ]
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助！Ubuntu11.10无线网络连接不成功，桌面右上角无网络连接图标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365308 桌面右上角无网络连接图标，在网上查着说可以按以下操作进行，但是我电脑上未找到/etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf这个文件，在NetworkManager/目录下找到一个叫做NetworkManager.conf的文件， …
<NoIE> jyfl987: 我的广告收入已经达到 0.15 美元了。
<huntxu> adam8157: taglist有點非和諧...
<mugebjgd> kratos_2012: 天天用dropbox的路过
<kratos_2012> mugebjgd: 您能教教我吗？
<tenzu> kratos_2012: 他人肉翻墙的
<huntxu> adam8157: member的顯示應該在class下面用樹狀才對...
<kratos_2012> mugebjgd: 我的ubuntu下了dropbox官网上那个deb安装了不行
<adam8157> huntxu: 所以转tagbar了
<kratos_2012> tenzu: 哦
<jiero> kratos_2012: 用ubuntu自己支援的dropbox
<kratos_2012> jiero: 怎么下？
<Newbird> 对了，在ubuntu下怎么翻墙啊？？
<kratos_2012> Newbird: 我都用ssh
<jiero> kratos_2012: 从Ubuntu软件中心/源里找
<kratos_2012> jiero: 直接搜索dropbox就行了吗
<Newbird> ssh也能翻墙？这么强大！！
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。女王样。。。
<jiero> kratos_2012: 忘记了——1年多了。
<jyfl987> NoIE: LOL
<huntxu> adam8157: 這麽准是我要的...
<jyfl987> huntxu: taglist?
<kratos_2012> jiero: 现在还用着吗？
<Newbird> kratos_2012: 有没有教程啊？？
<jiero> NoIE:  消息，humble indie mojam 的art 放出来了，免费的， Public Domain，比较独特，你也许喜欢。
<NoIE> jiero: 我看看。
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔，vim木有編譯ruby支持
<jiero> NoIE: 一些音乐和少量 texture除外 —— 下载 ： http://bit.ly/zAthBk
<adam8157> huntxu: 你要ruby支持干啥
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<huntxu> adam8157: tagbar不是ruby的麽？
<adam8157> huntxu: 啊? 谁说的
<huntxu> 1.2 (2011-02-28) zip tar 
<huntxu> Fix typo in Ruby definition
<adam8157> huntxu: 支持ruby, 不是依赖ruby...
<adam8157> huntxu: 少年
<huntxu> adam8157: 。。。
<huntxu> vim.org都能挂...
 * huntxu sigh
<adam8157> huntxu: 我这里好着呢
<mugebjgd> kratos_2012: 安装不上？
<Guest42364> huntxu: 有
<mugebjgd> kratos_2012: 我家里的4台arch都随便用dropbox
<kratos_2012> mugebjgd: 装得上，但是登录不了
<mugebjgd> kratos_2012: 可能需要翻墙？
<kratos_2012> mugebjgd: 连接失败，貌似得翻墙，我不会设置
<mugebjgd> kratos_2012: 翻墙我帮不了你
<kratos_2012> 我平时用ssh -D 7070 看网页
<mugebjgd> kratos_2012: 我这里没有墙
<kratos_2012> chrome+switchysharp
<Guest42364> blogspot youtube wordpress 怎么了
<kratos_2012> mugebjgd: 好厉害
<Newbird> 谁能帮我翻墙
<Yong> 吃饱喝足了，世界真美好
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: arch for arm?
<Newbird> 求翻墙秘籍
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: ?
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 有阿。但是我觉得不稳定
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 所以还在用arm debian
<Yong> 翻墙ssh + pac
<yall> .
<Newbird> Yong:尴尬，不懂
 * jiero 看到看到好多东西哦，那么准备现在下线，去看书了。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 晚安，我还在等内存，内存还不到手，没有升级啊。
<mugebjgd> jiero 安
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7硬盘安装ubuntu10.10时该怎样分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365311 我准备分四个区：/boot，/，/swap，/home，问一下各该是主分区还是逻辑分区，还有格式 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lucidman — 2012-02-27 18:03 
<Newbird> 求推荐一个轻量级的linux，求可以用ssh的
<huntxu> Guest42364: <- 這個是誰...
<huntxu> 居然頂一個tsinghua.edu.cn...
<NoIE> 按钮上的文字应该用什么字体？文泉驿在比较小的按钮上好像不太好看。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ sans serf
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<imtxc> heroku 是收费的？
<huntxu> MaskRay_: dont know...
<NoIE> http://imagebin.org/201038
<NoIE> 可以吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 題字 太邊了
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 發表 兩字 有點 粗糙
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 您有什么好主意？
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 我用的是 sans 字体，15px 。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 用 liberation看看。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 試試  12px 或者 13px
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: http://imagebin.org/201040
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 不知道出了什么问题，希望高手解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365315 每次更新，或者从软件中心，或者新立德安装软件的时候都会出现错误，用sudo apt-get update 之后，出现一下内容。 W: 无法下载 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ... ty/Release Unable to find expected entry 'oneiric/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file  …
<Yong> 你的中文字体有问题啊
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 額。。 表 字 不好看
<Yong> 你的sans 对应的中文
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 是不是你的  配置不好，， 像 f9-f13當時的中文字體
<Yong> 你在网上的字体，也需要指定中文字体
<Yong> 现在用宋体的客户端比较多，你把中文自定成宋体试试
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 反正是小论坛，就先这么凑合了。
<NoIE> 等到论坛有点名气了，再求朋友帮我设计吧！
<yall> NoIE: 也不说说在哪里
<NoIE> yall: 什么？论坛吗？
<yall> NoIE: 对啊。。
<yall>  :em06 
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 我的字體也有點問題，，我自己剛纔用你的做圖層 試過
<NoIE> panda3d.noie.name/forums/
<NoIE> http://panda3d.noie.name/forums/
<^k^> NoIE,啥网址y Panda3D 中文论坛 • 首页
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 字体好难选。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 嗯嗯
<yall> panda...
<yall> NoIE: 怎么，这里边那么多英文的帖。 http://panda3d.noie.name/forums/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=45b6931859e3eee5937a74d9ac52c231
<^k^> yall,啥网址y Panda3D 中文论坛 • 查看版面 - 脚本问题
<NoIE> yall: 都是广告。。。
<yall> ...................................
<CyrusYzGTt> http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.7/changes.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y GCC 4.7 Release Series — Changes, New Features, and Fixes - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<cJether> 有人吗
<cJether> 谁用emperthy啊
<littleboy> O.o
<NoIE> 我
<cJether> 那里边的附近聊天是什么意思 啊
<^k^> cJether, .. ..  ㍫ 
<cJether> 是局域网么
<cJether> 还是地理位置啊
<NoIE> cJether: 局域网。
<cJether> 是么
<NoIE> 我用过。
<cJether> 那个和Pidgin是一类软件把
<cJether> 我更习惯Pidgin
<cJether> NoIE: 过一会儿聊
<cJether> NoIE: 我先去吃饭
 * cJether 吃饭去~~
<littleboy> query sky_chen1
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • arch默认桌面环境是什么，包管理工具是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365320 不想用unity，想用gnome3和apt-get，求推荐系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 呼文彪 — 2012-02-27 19:12 
<caleb-> unity 貌似别的 distro 都还没包吧？
<cJether> NoIE: 你现在用什么聊IRC啊
<NoIE> Empathy 2.34.0
<cJether> NoIE: 那个软件还能和局域网聊天啊
<NoIE> cJether: 恩。
<cJether> NoIE: EmPathy比Pidgin
<cJether> NoIE: 你喜欢EP？
<cJether> NoIE: EP是不是支持聊天软件少啊
<NoIE> cJether: 喜欢默认的，懒得装新的了。
<cJether> NoIE: Ubuntu没有自带Pidgin
<NoIE> cJether: 恩。
<littleboy> list
 * cJether 继续吃饭
<cJether> NoIE: 我也不喜欢ie
<NoIE> cJether: o(∩∩)o...哈哈。
<cJether> 谁会在Ubuntu下配置安卓开发环境啊
<cJether> 我已经安装好eclipse和NetBeans
<cJether> NoIE: 你会吗?
<cJether> :'(
<NoIE> cJether: 我连 java 都不会。。。
<cJether> NoIE: 你有QQ和Msn吗
<NoIE> cJether: 有，但是不用。。。
<Yong> 你们不装QQ的？
 * NoIE 摇头摇头
 * cJether 点头点头
<cJether> 无奈
<cJether> 先来个Ubuntu更新
<tonghuix> cJether: 既然都来IRC了为啥还想要QQ或者MSN
<cJether> tonghuix: 不一样的地方，有不一样的好友
 * NoIE 说起来，摇头和点头，哪一个是不装 QQ ？
<cJether> 我认识的，没一个人玩IRC
<cJether> NoIE: 我也不知道，一直疑惑呢
<yall> .
<Yong> IRC 和 QQ不冲突
<cJether> 也没说冲突啊
<cJether> 我认识的人都不用IRC
<namoamitabuddha> ArchLinux 现在整不来了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于 的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365321 当页面中出现 <a name="..." /> 的时候，根据 xml 的语法，应该被解释为 <a name="..."></a> ，但是 firefox 解释为 <a name="..."> 。不知道 chrome 有没有这样的问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2012-02-27 19:27 
<imtxc> ls
<imtxc> cd ..
<imtxc> 额、、、、
<imtxc> 范二了
<imtxc> 要是能有个脚本可以吧一个目录里面的东西同时分别push到github和bitbucket就好了。
<Heartbeat> 大家好啊！
<Heartbeat> 为什么我的evolution一联网就自动关闭呢？
<Heartbeat> 请问有人知道吗？
<tonghuix> cJether: 嗯也对，不过在这个领域里IRC是最好的
<Heartbeat> ？？
<tonghuix> Heartbeat: 什么系统？什么版本的evolution？
<Heartbeat> ubuntu10.10
<imtxc> Heartbeat: 为什么非要用那个啊
<Heartbeat> ubuntu10.1自带的那个，没更新过
<Heartbeat> 自带的吗，我觉得还行
<Heartbeat> 不过出问题之后我就想换thunderbird了
<tonghuix> Heartbeat: 我这里是正常的，可能它与其他某个东西冲突了
<Heartbeat> 我就是想知道为什么一联网就自动关闭，不联网的话就不会关
<imtxc> Heartbeat: thunderbird++
<Heartbeat> 哦，可能是
<Heartbeat> 刚开始的时候还没事儿
<tonghuix> 试试注销再进去，我记得这个evolution跟好多东西冲突呢
<Heartbeat> 我试过了，还是不行，可能就是冲突了吧
<Heartbeat> 我准备安装累鸟了
<tonghuix> Heartbeat: 对还是thunderbird靠谱
<Heartbeat> 你们用的哪个软件啊？
<imtxc> Heartbeat: 额 我说了 你不信我啊
<Heartbeat> thunderbird？
<CyrusYzGTt> thunderbird 路過
<Heartbeat> 我就是准备换这个呢，呵呵，
<imtxc> Heartbeat: 果断换啊
<Heartbeat> 对了，你们学英语在哪个频道啊？能给我介绍个不？
<CyrusYzGTt> thunderbird 10.0.1 路過
<Heartbeat> 嗯，必须的
<cnhezong> 我在ubuntu下为何一直ip冲突呢 是从网吧里接出来的光纤，和电信网通一样有账号和密码，mswindows下用360设置了局域网保护也就是手动绑定网关和mac就没有冲突了，但是linux下不知道如何弄，请给支招
<imtxc> cnhezong: dhcp
<Heartbeat> linux也可以手工修改mac的
<Heartbeat> 对，dhcp最好使
<cnhezong> 我尝试了很多方法 就是解决不了啊
<cnhezong> dhcp？ 具体怎么弄呢
<Heartbeat> 是ubuntu吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ChanServ§ arp -i wlan0 -s 網關 網管MAC
<CyrusYzGTt> ChanServ§ arp -i eth0 -s 網關 網管MAC
<cnhezong> arp命令不能用啊
<cnhezong> arp -a 没有反应
<CyrusYzGTt> ChanServ§ arping -A -I eth0 -s 你獲取的IP 網關IP
<cnhezong> arp -s 网关 mac 不能执行
<Heartbeat> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 網關是網關的IP。，。， 
<cnhezong> 我知道是网关的ip
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 那用後面那個，。，。
<cnhezong> arp命令 执行不了  因为他这还不算是局域网
<cnhezong> 而是用拨号上网
<cnhezong> 但是在windows下拨号也是ip冲突 不停的掉线  我设置了360里的局域网保护 就没事了 
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ ..撥號也可以的。。 你 arp -a看看
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 要修改 MAC?
<cnhezong> arp -a 没有任何反应
<cnhezong> 我认为是arp攻击 
<cnhezong> firestarter 也没效果
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 你的網絡比我的還糟糕。估計是監控你的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu cd版和dvd版安装之后看着怎么没什么区别啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365326 ubutu cd版和dvd版安装之后看着怎么没什么区别啊？ dvd版里的软件貌似都没安装啊？ 求解！！！！！！！！！ 怎么安装？//？？/才能把那些软件给安装了？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mmh19891113 — 2012-02-27 20:09 
<cnhezong> 说它是拨号吧  还有局域网这一说
<Heartbeat> 晕啊，拨号上网有arp攻击吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 都可以用的。 
<cnhezong> 我能看到局域网列表 192.168.1.1
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 你的網關是網吧給你的， 那就是局域網
<cnhezong> 但是服务器ip地址是129.168.22.1
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 肯定是局域網，還是 C類的
<cnhezong> 但是拨号 和电信网通一样的拨号方式
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ arp -a看看
<Heartbeat> 你改下mac地址，然后ping下冲突的ip可以查处是谁使你造成冲突了
<cnhezong> arp -a 没有任何结果返回
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ .. 好吧，， 不清楚了。 這麼明顯的 局域網IP。。 
<Heartbeat> 小区宽带？
<cnhezong> 是从网吧里延伸出来的光纤账户 
<cnhezong> 我不清楚它的工作原理  
<cnhezong> 有没办法可以远程看一下我这的网络情况呢
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 什么一样的拨号方式？
<cnhezong> windows下我现在能稳定下来 用360手动设置网关和mac后就是局域网受保护了
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: pppoe? 不可能吧
<cnhezong> 还真是pppoe
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 你 nslookup 你現在的ip
<cnhezong> 服务器客户端ip 129.168.22.1 客户端ip地址：129.168.28.192
<CyrusYzGTt> 看到 Server: 後面就是你的網關
<namoamitabuddha> 什么叫做设置网关和mac?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ ..額，是路由 MAC
<namoamitabuddha> 如果 windows 下 设置 gateway 不需要 third-party tools 吧
<cnhezong> 神啊  给出出主意吧
<cnhezong> 我的网关是129.168.22.1 难道不是么
<cnhezong> 可以这么说 我是在局域网下拨号上网的 如果不拨号就无法上网 但能看到局域网
<namoamitabuddha> 类似校园网的做法
<Heartbeat> 强悍啊，这个我真没见过
<cnhezong> 你们谁控制下我电脑 然后研究下 告诉我应该怎么弄
<cnhezong> 我现在在ms windows下已经正常了
<kratos_2012> 大哥们，谁知道ubuntu里面的C语言的静态库文件的路径怎么看怎么改
<namoamitabuddha> 你是说你要强制设置 gateway 和 本机网卡 MAC 地址？
<kratos_2012> 我用gcc -v没看见有LIBRARY_PATH的值
<cnhezong> 如果能强制设置的也行  但是arp命令没反应或者直接不允许
<cnhezong> 现在我唯一知道的就是在windows下 用360的局域网保护 手动设置了上网路由器129.168.22.1和mac 就没有冲突了
<zerta_D> N9 PR 1.2开始分批更新了。各位N9用户有收到更新吗
<cnhezong> ubuntu下 搞了一天了 还是没有解决ip冲突的问题
<namoamitabuddha> linux 在 root 下 ifconfig <网卡设备名> hw ether <MAC地址> 可以强制设置 MAC
<namoamitabuddha> 首先要 ifconfig <设备名> down
<namoamitabuddha> 然后做那个，之后 ifconfig <设备名> up
<Heartbeat> 像是arp攻击，但是。。。pppoe有arp攻击吗？我彻底蛋疼了
<namoamitabuddha> Ubuntu 的话好像是用 network-manager 管理 gateway 的，所以在里面设置下就 OK
<cnhezong> 是的 我vi /etc/ehther ip mac 并 arp -F 但是就上不了网了
<cnhezong> 是啊 pppoe
<cnhezong> 蛋疼 我就是为此而蛋疼了
<namoamitabuddha> 什么 /etc/ehther
<Heartbeat> 哈哈
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋好人
<roylez_> adam8157: 再推荐一部片子给我看吧...
<jyfl987> adam8157: hal消失了？？
<cnhezong> 我现在不能用ubuntu 上网 所以在windows下 问问大家
<adam8157> roylez_: 命运规划局
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: 从什么版本开始的？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: u? 不知道
<adam8157> roylez_: 搏击俱乐部
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: kernel阿
<cnhezong> 我截图 弄好后 发到ubuntu中文论坛里提问 让大家看看 一会再探讨下
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你博客说内核集成了alsa
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我没说
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 你是否设置 mac 地址？
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 强制设置
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我才发现ALSA已经不用安装了，默认集成到了内核。HAL也已经彻底消失了。
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个男人来自地球
<jyfl987> adam8157: 在你博客那个 “换64位arch” 文章里的
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: 你说的强制设置 是怎么弄
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 是 eth0 么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那不是我...
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过
<Yong> 好像很多人讨论arch
<Yong> arch有什么显著特点啊？
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: 是eth0
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 是 ggarlic
<Kandu> jyfl987: 發現我還在用 hal
<roylez_> Yong: 不讨论，只管用
<adam8157> jyfl987: ggarlic是我师弟
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<jyfl987> Kandu: 真好 我都不用学hal 他就没了 哈哈哈
<Kandu> cnhezong: sudo arp -s 192.168.22.1 網關mac 然後撥號，試試
<roylez_> adam8157: ggarlic好久没见了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 难怪我看那说眼馋eeepc 感觉太没品了
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -! eeepc 不好么
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: sudo ifconfig hw ether <HWAddr>
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋？
<adam8157> roylez_: 他来了北京之后就不咋irc好像
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether <HWAddr>
<adam8157> roylez_: 我在想
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<roylez_> adam8157: o...片子呢？
<roylez_> adam8157: 加油
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没啥好的 
<Kandu> cnhezong: 還有 192.168.22.1 你是 192.168.28.1  不能 /24, /20 差不多了
<adam8157> roylez_: I, robot
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: eeepc还不co
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 还不错
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过
<adam8157> roylez_: 致命魔术
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过
<adam8157> roylez_: 战争之王
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 知道我的痛苦了吧？
<adam8157> roylez_: V字仇杀队
<jyfl987> 在设区的市（不含直辖市、副省级市和其他大城市）有合法稳定职业满三年并有合法稳定住所（含租赁）同时按照国家规定参加社会保险达到一定年限的人员，本人及其共同居住生活的配偶、未婚子女、父母，可以在当地申请登记常住户口。
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox装xp客户机，把nat改成bridge后，网速狂降，为什么？flash可以看视频，风行为什么是白屏？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365333 ubuntu11.10 virtual 4.1.2， xp客户机上装了增强包，开了3D。 设置：在默认设置基础上把显存设置成了64，2D, 3D打勾，别的没有改动。 我的NAT改成bridge之后，能得到路由器分 …
<jyfl987> adam8157: 户口开放了
<adam8157> roylez_: 记忆碎片
<jyfl987> http://www.gov.cn/zwgk/2012-02/23/content_2075082.htm  adam8157 看这里
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个没看过 :D
<jyfl987> adam8157: markdown如何写表格？
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: 你说的这个HWADDR是网关ip么
<adam8157> roylez_: 蛮好看的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没表格好像
<roylez_> jyfl987: markdown本身没有表格
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这下你傻逼了
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 不是。
<jyfl987> roylez_: 你也一样
<hamo> jyfl987: （四）在设区的市（不含直辖市、副省级市和其他大城市）
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: 那是什么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要啥表格嘛
<jyfl987> hamo: 我要回去的 管他呢
<hamo> jyfl987: 不要对GOV有任何幻想...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当然要
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用ascii画
<roylez_> jyfl987: 但是各种编译markdown的都有做二次开发，maruku和pandoc都有各自的表格实现
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 我搞错了，你是要设置网关 IP?
<jyfl987> hamo: 不是 我户口挂杭州人才市场 好像弄丢了 连迁移回家都没办法 这个政策一出来 我可以轻松迁移回去
<jyfl987> roylez_: 是么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没意思
<roylez_> jyfl987: 显然
<jyfl987> 考虑下用 markdown
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: 只要不让它ip冲突 什么都行啊
<jyfl987> rst没有js的实现 不爽
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 但为啥要设置网关 MAC 地址呢？
<roylez_> jyfl987: http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/README.html#tables
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y Pandoc - Pandoc User’s Guide
<adam8157> roylez_: 狙击电话亭是不是挺好看的, 当年我的最爱
<Heartbeat> 你联系一下你们那儿的网管，mac地址需要双向绑定才能防护arp攻击
<roylez_> adam8157: 还好。我觉得处刑人更好看。狙击电话亭就一个小成本制作，跟疯狂的石头一个级别
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: 因为我在windows下 是设置了局域网保护后就没有ip冲突了
<jyfl987> roylez_: 听说过 不知道大不大
<roylez_> adam8157: 这张图片萌死了 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7dc89805jw1dqh3m6uuztj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦? 我找找看看
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 什么 IP 和 什么 IP 冲突？
<caleb-> Kandu: 快抛弃 hal
<cnhezong> Heartbeat: 我不知道找谁啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 低俗小说也好看
<adam8157> roylez_: 处刑人看过了
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过。剧情记不住
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: windows下不停的提示ip冲突  而ubuntu下不提示 但是上线下线来回折腾
<Heartbeat> 晕哪
<Heartbeat> 那你网费交给谁了？
<cnhezong> 欠费好几个月了
<Heartbeat> 。。。。那还能上网？
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: windows 下输入 arp -a
<roylez_> jyfl987: 熊猫肉蒲团 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62faf073jw1dqdjq8xj3qj.jpg
<soiamso> 12.04 alpha2 crash
<Heartbeat> 在linux下建立一个/etc/ethers文件，
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: windows下有反应
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ nmap -v -A -T5 192.168.28.0/24 看看有木有空的
<Kandu> caleb-: debian stable 自己裝上的，沒怎麼理會
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 贴一下
<soiamso> roylez_: 悟空地上有光缆，能卖钱不
<cnhezong> Microsoft Windows XP [版本 5.1.2600]
<cnhezong> (C) 版权所有 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
<cnhezong> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>arp -a
<cnhezong> Interface: 192.168.1.198 --- 0x2
<cnhezong>   Internet Address      Physical Address      Type
<cnhezong>   192.168.1.1           5c-63-bf-5b-50-ba     dynamic
<cnhezong>   192.168.80.1          00-0f-e2-7f-f1-7f     dynamic
<cnhezong> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>
<^k^> cnhezong:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<roylez_> soiamso: 不能.... 收废品的不收玻璃
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: è´´ paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<user8888> hi
<Heartbeat> 如果要绑定网管就在里面写上：xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<soiamso> roylez_: 大师兄，二师兄被妖怪抓去了
<^k^> user8888, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<Heartbeat> 前面的是ip，后面的是mac地址
<roylez_> soiamso: .... 你都是哪里冒出来的话啊
<user8888> ^k^: pig
<Heartbeat> 然后执行
<adam8157> roylez_: jyfl987 Kandu 真理: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dqgufnqr3bj.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: 呵呵，对头。傻子才去转魔方
<soiamso> adam8157 表面光鲜就可以了
<cnhezong> 怎么有两个呢
<soiamso> adam8157 起码只用12 下就得解了，比扭的快
<adam8157> soiamso: 是哦 :)
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 想学GTK但是感觉无从下手，请教大牛们。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365335 RT。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 海盗阿里巴巴 — 2012-02-27 20:50 
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116404
<Kandu> cnhezong: 剛說的 /20 不算，用 nm 了，有默認網關，也可通的。在 win 下是設置自己的 mac 還是添加「網關ip-網關mac」的條目?
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 在 linux 下输入 arp, 结果比较下。
<user8888> 各位，有没有发现，openoffice编辑的odt，似乎开始和libreopenoffice不兼容？
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: linux下arp -a 没任何反应
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你的窩？？ http://www.happyassassin.net/2012/02/26/go-libreoffice/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: AdamW on Linux and more » Blog Archive » Go LibreOffice!
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 叫adam的人多了...
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我是adam8157.info
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，， 
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116405 这是windows下arp -a
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,額，忘了你那 不要武器 8157
<namoamitabuddha> cnhezong: 哦，这两条 arp -s
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 你可以綁定兩個的這樣更加安全 
<cnhezong> namoamitabuddha: 你是说在linux下arp -s 这连个么
<CyrusYzGTt> ChanServ§ arping -A -I eth0 -s 192.168.1.1 5c:63:bf:5b:50:ba
<CyrusYzGTt> ChanServ§ arping -A -I eth0 -s 192.168.180.1 00:0f:e2:7f:f1:7f
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§  arping -A -I eth0 -s 192.168.1.1 5c:63:bf:5b:50:ba
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§   arping -A -I eth0 -s 192.168.1.1 5c:63:bf:5b:50:ba
<cnhezong> 我切换到ubuntu下设置一下 看看
<roylez_> adam8157: 记忆碎片的制作人当中居然有一个叫做 Guy Peace ....
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍棋啊 http://blog.printf.net/articles/2012/02/23/computers-are-very-good-at-the-game-of-go
<roylez_> adam8157: 这名字也太拉风了
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Computers are very good at the game of Go
<Heartbeat> 那个。。请问大家，你们学英语是在哪个频道啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> Heartbeat§ 英文頻道的 ubuntu 就是  #ubuntu
<Heartbeat> 谢啦，我看下
<Heartbeat> 哇塞，那个人好多
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 他是说能战胜人了？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 誰？？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: computo go
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 不清楚，我是看到 圍棋的圖片 就發過來讓你們給我翻譯
<roylez_> adam8157: 怎么跟那阿三片一个思路啊
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 不過我理解爲 讓計算程式擁有 智能 就讓其 玩 圍棋
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥阿三
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ adam的阿三版
<roylez_> adam8157: kanji，丝毫英文名叫这个
<roylez_> adam8157: 错了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 未知死亡，中文是这个。英文名是 Ghajini
<adam8157> roylez_: 豆瓣上说那个阿三片是抄袭的 http://movie.douban.com/subject/3397503/
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 未知死亡 (豆瓣)
<roylez_> adam8157: ...我先看的那个，还可以
<CyrusYzGTt> 等 11.2出來一年後 用開源 flash插件 lightsp...
<MeaCulpa1> .
<MeaCulpa1> Heartbeat: #chinalug 学英文的
<Heartbeat> thank you!
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我以爲是學 linux英文
<adam8157> roylez_: pps linux下能用呢?
<Heartbeat> 都一样！学英语就是为了能看得懂英文系统
<roylez_> adam8157: 当然。不过最好不要用最新版...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我用的是aur里面旧版
 * MeaCulpa1 github push不过去...
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ .. 啥 url.. 
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ 如果是 雲，， 我倒是知道有個 上傳是 很麻煩的，， 被  gfw 數據 包 阻擊了
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ .. 成功了麼？
<MeaCulpa1> CyrusYzGTt: Github
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ .. 額。。 話說，， gthub不是有 文檔麼， 
<MeaCulpa1> CyrusYzGTt: 你在说什么...
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ 貌似跟 fp.org差不多 需要 ssh
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ 貌似跟 fp.org差不多 需要 ssh的 私鑰
<MeaCulpa1> CyrusYzGTt: 我天天pull, push, 偶尔不行
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ github.. 打錯了
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ 好吧，， 我不懂，，反正我現在不用了，，
<MeaCulpa1> ssh 作版本管理的传输层很坑中国人的，挂了代理来源就不一样了
<cnhezong> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116407
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ 我說的是 可以 ssh 或者 git 的。。 用 私鑰登錄
<MeaCulpa1> 搞不懂为啥那些git hoster都用ssh, 好好的git被他们弄得很狭隘，不明真相的群众还以为版本管理就应该ssh...
<cnhezong> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116408
<MeaCulpa1> CyrusYzGTt: 我说普通话，你说国语，我们语言不通...
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: 不用 ssh 有啥好方法确保安全？
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: https也可阿
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ 好吧，， 我是天朝廣府人士
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116407  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116408
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: https 很不安全的
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: ftp也可阿
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: 没效果啊 
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ 嗯，， https早就被破解了
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: 安全的 ftp 一般都用 ssl...
<caleb-> 普通 ftp 也是超不安全的
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: 依旧是不停的拨号然后掉线
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 有区别么？ Github有那么在乎安全性么
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: 我在乎啊，github 如果没有 ssh 估计会少七成用户
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 你試試 arp -i eth0 -s 192.168.1.1 xxxxx
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 我不是说没有ssh,我是说增加https作为一种选择
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: 你可以设置 自动密码/免密码 啊 
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 我知道
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: 我不信任 https
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§  arp -s 192.168.1.1 5c:63:bf:5b:50:ba
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 这密码不密码的，和GFW有关系么，和我连不上github有关系么...
<caleb-> https 防墙防君子不防小人
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: 问题是arp命令不起作用啊
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 你们怎么都不明白我在说什么...
<CyrusYzGTt> ChanServ§ arp -s 192.168.180.1 00:0f:e2:7f:f1:7f
<soiamso> cnhezong: 如果你重启后，这个东西就要重新输入
 * MeaCulpa1 洗澡
<cnhezong> soiamso: 我知道 问题是arp命令没有反应
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: 你可以不要直接 push 啊，github 可以用 web ui commit 的
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§  arp -s 192.168.22.1 5c:63:bf:5b:50:ba
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: 那就不用 ssh
<soiamso> cnhezong: sudo .....
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ .. sudo 
<cnhezong> soiamso: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116407
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 還是你細心，，
<MeaCulpa1> CyrusYzGTt: 没用过sudo
<cnhezong> soiamso: 试过 没有反应
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ 打錯不行麼
<soiamso> cnhezong: 不允许的操作，已经就失败了
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 或者你木有 arp命令
<cnhezong> soiamso: 问题就是在这里了 是局域网就应不用拨号  但不拨号不能连上网络
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 恩，那倒是不错，我只是起怪为什么git支持那么多协议，大家却用ssh居多，其他版本管理一样支持很多协议，怎么用的都有
<soiamso> cnhezong:  pppoe网络都要拨号的，拨号的网络不存在arp攻击问题
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: 年代不同吧，这年头差不多剩 ssh 安全了
<chendy_> 今晚刚刚听说上海交大一哥们突破了GFW，一转眼就被抓了。
<caleb-> 这年头 sha1 都不靠谱了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 求救,ubuntu10.04安装jdk问题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365340 以前安装jdk需要先将源改成：deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner 但我今天改成此源后，，使用sudo apt-get update更新总是不成功。。。。有谁知道是不是这个源已经被更改了呀。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hyzhangjun — 2012-02-27 21:32 
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§  arp -s 192.168.22.1 想辦法找出這個的MAC
<cnhezong> soiamso: 这是我在短暂联网后的http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116408
<caleb-> 几年前 checksum 是 md5, 现在都 sha256 了
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116408
<CyrusYzGTt> chendy_§ 求 視頻 求 圖片 
<chendy_> 擦，谁弄的颜色，亮瞎了我的氪金狗眼。。。。
<chendy_> 没有，推上的消息。
<CyrusYzGTt> chendy_§ ..你一邊去，。
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 论速度，安全，p2p不错 :)
<chendy_> 传播一下下嘛。。。
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: dns 污染。。。
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 写死host...
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: 源头不在这  你能告诉我在ubuntu下怎么保护路由器么 固定住路由器ip和mac
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: dropbox + git 满赛
<caleb-> dropbox 不安全的
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ ..額，
<caleb-> 我神RMS说: 云端都不靠普
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 不會，， 我這裏只有局域網的，， 
<soiamso> chendy_: 能被抓就没有突破了
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: windows下就是用360安全卫士的局域网保护 手动设置了路由器的ip和mac
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: dropbox上人们放的隐私远高于github吧？ 不管安全与否，事实说话
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: 就没有再出现ip冲突了
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa1: dropbox放隐私？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: 因为用户被 dropbox 骗了啊
<soiamso> caleb-: 云都不开放的，同样会用平台锁定的问题，这样就不会安全了
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa1 隐私藏在家里
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: dropbox 已经公开被抓到不安全了
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ .額，， 話說，，你在日本麼？？ 怎麼你的路由ip是 日本的。。
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 神，本来就是骗得人多嘛 :)
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 没事，既然没被罚死，说明还好
<MeaCulpa1> mugebjgd: 家里不保险
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: 我在山东济南
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 哪里保险？
<caleb-> 大家放 dropbox 的只是毛片之类的吧，又不是密码
<MeaCulpa1> mugebjgd: 不知道...
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 126.0.0.0 - 126.255.255.255 是屬於 Japan Nation-wide Network of Softbank BB Corp.
<mugebjgd> caleb-: 毛片在线看
<MeaCulpa1> 毛片...
<MeaCulpa1> GFW 别哪天向GitHub下手
<MeaCulpa1> SourceForge被干那会儿，日子难过
<caleb-> 难说，sourceforge / freebsd 都被封过很多次
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: 我是无奈了啊 你看这个是怎么回事
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 好吧，， 我不會，，你問別人，， 我用的 是 arpwatch這個 
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116410
<caleb-> google code 冒似也被封过
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: 如果有https的git, 翻墙容易些，否则还要socks
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 哦
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: google code 有https 的svn
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§  arp -s 192.168.22.1 00:1b:21:8d:31:e0 這個
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: 试过了 不行
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: 我是在手动设置添加保护网关和mac后 才没有ip冲突了  但是ubuntu下没360安全卫士啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ 然後  arping -A -I wlan0 -s 你的客戶端IP 192.168.22.1
<soiamso> cnhezong: sudo arp -s 192.168.22.1 00:1b:21:8d:31:e0
<caleb-> 360安全卫士 <- 最不安全
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ $ 是 普通用戶  
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 估计连sudo是什么都不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ #纔是 root的，，  我給你的命令是 root才起作用的
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: sudo 我是知道怎么用的
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ sudo  arp -s 192.168.22.1 00:1b:21:8d:31:e0 這個
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: 我试试去
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ ..額，你剛纔木有用root權限執行？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 暈。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 11.10，七彩虹主板Realtek网卡时断时续 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365349 折腾很久了，不知这种情况如何解决，要额外安装驱动吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nftwxu — 2012-02-27 21:50 
<satnosun> 用smplayer播放mkv文件的时候播放不了，看mplayer的log有这么一段，请问是啥意思啊？怎么解决？
<satnosun> Too many audio packets in the buffer: (4102 in 2119910 bytes).
<satnosun> Maybe you are playing a non-interleaved stream/file or the codec failed?
<satnosun> For AVI files, try to force non-interleaved mode with the -ni option.
<satnosun> 用电影播放器能看……
<caleb-> satnosun: 换 vlc / gstreamer / xine / ffmpeg 试试
<caleb-> 一般总有一个能正常看
<yangfan> 大家晚上好啊！
<satnosun> ……
<satnosun> 好吧……
<satnosun> 不能看的原因是啥呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我懷疑 satnosun 播放的是 4k視頻。。 就放不了
<satnosun> 4k视频是啥意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> satnosun§ 當代的全高清
<caleb-> 可是用电影播放器能看嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,,好吧，，。。我又猜錯了。。
<caleb-> satnosun: 不同软件对不同视频兼容性不同
<satnosun> 哦～～
<caleb-> 其实 win32 也常遇到，一般用户只能摸摸鼻子自认倒霉
<satnosun> 那我换个软件试试
<caleb-> linux 基本除了 DRM bluray 多半都能看
<yangfan> 大家一般用什么代替emule啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ amule是跨平臺的
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ mldonkey也是
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ ..都是。。 
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：谢谢了啊！知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 強推 mldonkey 如果不用 magnet的話，， 
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：好的，我现在就下载mldonkey去
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 有什麼不懂問 caleb-  soiamso 
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：好的，谢谢，他们是版主么？
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 對了。。 mldonkey貌似只有 英文的。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 不知道。。
 * caleb- 不常出没…
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：没事，鹰语还可以，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 如果不習慣 就用 amule跟 emule差不多。。
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：好的，谢谢！
<soiamso> yangfan: 其实现在 bt 更好吧，bt这几年发展出很多形式的扩展
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 嗯，， mldonkey也支持 bt
<yangfan> soiamso：其实我是觉得verycd上的资源比较多
<yangfan> bt有什么好点的网站？
<soiamso> yangfan: btdigg
<yangfan> 我一般就是下载书的
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 不過 mldonkey最討厭的地方是 不支持 magnet 全協議。。
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：嗯，没事，能下载书籍就行
<soiamso> yangfan: 而且 web seeding 后，比较快
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 哦
<yangfan> 谢谢二位热情的介绍啊！呵呵
<soiamso> yangfan: 不过国内的thunder 太吸血了
<yangfan> 我一般就是下载书的
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • qiu 最新模拟XP 教程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365352 要最新的有吗？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jhkd5579067 — 2012-02-27 22:08 
<yangfan> soiamso：这个我深有体会，哈哈，迅雷很坑爹的
<MeaCulpa1> mldonkey不错
<MeaCulpa1> Thunder不是很好么，强制共享
<MeaCulpa1> 后来大概变了，以前Thunder 是强制用户共享，根本不给你设置，很适合对付那些不上传的家伙
<yangfan> MeaCulpa,：我就是那些不上传的家伙，哈哈
<MeaCulpa1> yangfan: BS~~
<yangfan> MeaCulpa,：哈哈，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！too
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 我用mldonkey到現在都已經上傳 123G。。 下載 273G..這是統計。。
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：佩服，我的网络是按流量计费的，不敢弄太多了
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 我說的是統計，，從 2010到現在。。 
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：哦，这数据你都有啊！哈哈，几年前的东西早都忘记了
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ ,,我保留最好的數據就是 .mldonkey目錄
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 其他都被 不小心刪除，或者格式化找不回
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：哦，我从新立得里面好像找不到mldonkey哦
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ ..額，， 找 MeaCulpa1 
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：好的
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 我是自己下載編譯的，，反正我不用 gui 用瀏覽器管理，，一般編譯也不會出太大的錯
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ mldonkey當下載機也是不錯的 選擇之一
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：我想着用新立得省事，呵呵，既然没有我也去下载一个自己弄吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ ..額，， 我告訴你，，你還要安裝 一個編譯語言 ocaml 菜啊可以
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ ..額，， 我告訴你，，你還要安裝 一個編譯語言 ocaml 才可以編譯 mldonkey
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：好的，先安装ocaml吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ ocaml 貌似 有源的，， 奇怪 mldonkey。。應該也有源的，  fedora都有的，， 
<yangfan> 是不？新立得有个kmldonkey，要安装一大堆KDE的东西我就没有下
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ ..額，， 如果你是用KDE的話，就安裝，，
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：ocaml还挺大的嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ ..嗯嗯，， 
<soiamso> 有没有搞过 multiseat的？
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：还好我的骨头源速度还可以
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 其實，我忘了告訴你，，如果你編譯 mldonkey貌似可以不安裝 ocaml.. 
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 我解决不了了- -老声常谈---开启apache文件目录的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365355 在网上看到很多人问如何关闭apache目录显示，有没有啊。 可是，我先在的问题是我需要显示目录额。。 我的httpd.conf关于目录的两段配置----------------- Code: <Directory />     Options FollowSymLinks     AllowOverride None    …
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：你用fedora16？
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 其實，我忘了告訴你，，如果你編譯 mldonkey貌似可以不安裝 ocaml.. 其他的依賴就一定要安裝
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：不是吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 嗯，。
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：我的流量啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ mldonkey裏面有自動代碼。。 會自動幫你編譯 下載ocaml 用來 編譯 mldonkey
<satnosun> irc里中文频道数ubuntu多了吧～～
<CyrusYzGTt> satnosun§ 錯 ，，是 arch
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：那我停止吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> satnosun§ 管理員最多是 rh的
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 自便
<satnosun> arch中文频道是archlinux-cn么？
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 不過其他的依賴一定要裝。。
<yangfan> CyrusYzGTt：那没有问题的
<CyrusYzGTt> satnosun§  arch-cn
<satnosun> CyrusYzGTt: rh是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> yangfan§ 。。哦
<CyrusYzGTt> satnosun§ ..額，，問 adam8157 
<cnhezong> 大家看一下 确实是arp攻击http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116415
<satnosun> adam8157: 请问rh是啥？
<adam8157> satnosun: red hat
<satnosun> adam8157:多谢～～～
<cnhezong> soiamso: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116415 你看下确实是arp攻击啊 大哥
<satnosun> 我去逛逛去～～
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezong§ ..額。。 
<cnhezong> CyrusYzGTt: 我试过了各种方法 就是阻止不了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我這裏暫時無解。。
<soiamso> cnhezong: 你应该固定arp cache 里 网关的 ip 与mac
<soiamso> cnhezong: 而不是你自己的，
<Pwnna> ..
<satnosun> CyrusYzGTt: arch-cn里没人啊～～
<CyrusYzGTt> satnosun§ 這裏就是
<satnosun> 额……
<CyrusYzGTt> satnosun§ 這裏 arch最多
<satnosun> 好吧……
<satnosun> 原来如此
<cnhezong> soiamso: 具体解决原理和方法我是搞不明白了 我现在用360的局域网保护 保护着3个网关和mac 但是原理和最终方法还是不明白
<soiamso> cnhezong: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Address_Resolution_Protocol
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ t: Address Resolution Protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<soiamso> cnhezong: 如果你在一个只用mac作为标记的网络里面是不会有这样的问题的。
<cnhezong> soiamso: 但也忒有解决办法啊 不能就这么过去
<mugebjgd> satnosun: #archlinux-cn
<satnosun> mugebjgd: 人略少阿～～
<cnhezong> soiamso: 我在360看看攻击日志 有arp入侵攻击 有dns欺骗攻击
<cnhezong> soiamso: 之前还有ip冲突攻击
<satnosun> 有个问题，我用arch里的mplayer能放的视频为啥在ubuntu里用mplayer不能放？
<satnosun> 难道是我最近升级过的原因？
<mugebjgd> satnosun: 因为ubuntu sucks
<satnosun> ……
<satnosun> 我重装一下mplayer试试
<soiamso> cnhezong: 你自己在ubuntu开一个unbound dns 服务
<yp> ubuntu下的 网络电视有没有哈 
<satnosun> yp pps算么？
<yp> 效果怎么样亚 
<satnosun> yq xbmc应该也算吧
<satnosun> 没看过……
<yangfan> mldonkey没有servers可以连接怎么办啊？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/5124463/World_Of_Goo_[Windows__Mac__Linux_Versions]
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: World Of Goo [Windows, Mac, Linux Versions] (download torrent) - TPB
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么重新安装ubuntu？我是硬盘安装的。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365360 ubuntu不知道为什么装了compize之后标题栏全部不见了，顺便先从64位降到32位试试看。 目前没什么思路不知道怎么重新安装。引导什么的。求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 jndh123 — 2012-02-27 22:45 
<satnosun> k兄太辛苦了～～
<chen>  请教大家一个问题，我的系统是ubuntu11.10 ,我朋友电脑是WIN7 ，我去他家玩，怎么共享他的文件？看电影
<satnosun> chen, 拷到u盘里？嘿嘿
<chen> satnosun, 啊。。。现在能PING 通他的IP。。。后面不知道了。 
<yudun1989> python -m SimpleHTTPServer 哈哈哈?
<satnosun> chen, 高科技，不懂啊不懂～～
<chen> 我想这个应该是可以的吧。 我用这个系统时间不长啊。 什么都不知道，刚百度了好久，没有什么发现。。。
<satnosun> 我用火狐下载东西经常下到一定程度就下不动了，这是啥原因呢？
<KevinMa> 源出问题了
<KevinMa> 话说我不想用pidgin这样的友好界面了  
<satnosun> 可是我在windows下用搜狗下就很容易啊
<KevinMa> 工具不一样呗。
<satnosun> KevinMa, 我感觉pidgin不好看……
<KevinMa> 是  我也感觉不好看
<KevinMa> 想用仿终端  还不知道什么好  其实我第一次用IRC
<alvin_rxg> KevinMa: finch.  xD
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU3MDcyOTA0.html
<^k^> soiamso,啥网址y 华为Ascend飞马是如何诞生的？ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<soiamso> 买这广告的公司太牛逼了
<KevinMa> 怎么突然好多人闪了。。
<chen> 太晚了吧
<satnosun> 睡觉时间到了
<Heartbeat> 每天都两点！^_^
<Heartbeat> 对了，你们是用的xcha聊天吗？
<satnosun> 我用xchat，现在还不习惯
<satnosun> 感觉mozilla的浏览器插件不错……
<satnosun> 那个chatzilla
<Heartbeat> 嗯，我也用的xchat，我一按ALT+F4，就全部推出了，郁闷
<Heartbeat> 怎么设置让他在后台运行啊？
<Heartbeat> 不过我觉得xchat还挺好用的，最起码比pidgin好用
<satnosun> 点x，有个最小化到系统托盘的选项……
<Heartbeat> 汗哪，点了个X，直接推出
<satnosun> 我觉得你上次勾选了“下次不再提示”……
<Heartbeat> 哦？我再试试
<iamfbi> ubuntu中想禁止某个包提示更新，怎么弄？
<iamfbi> 其他包都可以更新，就是某个包不想更新，最好不用提示，有什么好办法不？
<satnosun> 有个命令可以锁定，但我不知道……
<iamfbi> 哦，网上己查到这个命令，我试试看，但似乎是每次更新的时候锁一次？不是一劳永逸的？
<satnosun> 快车官方网站打不开，是官网挂了么？
<Heartbeat> 是这个吗？“www.flashget.com"
<satnosun> 恩
<Heartbeat> 可以打开
<satnosun> 看来是我网络的缘故……
<Heartbeat> 是的
<alvin_rxg> 16:45:09 Fetch Title:    not success    http://www.flashget.com"    500 Can't connect to www.flashget.com":80 (Bad hostname 'www.flashget.com"')
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: FlashGet(快车)-Best Download Manager
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> sry, 代碼有誤
<Heartbeat> 直接跳转到这个“http://www.flashget.com/cn/index.html“
<^k^> Heartbeat ⇪ ti: 快车_快车官方网站_全球稳定_高速的下载工具
<satnosun> 我这儿网络有问题……连不上……
<Heartbeat> 哦
<KevinMa> 我这直接404了
<Heartbeat> 不知道什么问题，我在深圳
<KevinMa> 我把那个网址的尾引号去掉了之后呢  就能访问了
<KevinMa> 我在东北。
<satnosun> 我把http去掉就能访问了……
<satnosun> 说错……
<satnosun> 把www去掉……
<KevinMa> 啊  刚才我反映半天  还心思你是https了就能访问
<satnosun> flashget for linux不是在官网下载的么？……
<satnosun> 电影播放机还是挺好的嘛，mplayer播放不了的它都能放
<KevinMa> 电影播放机的画面比例怎么弄啊
<KevinMa> 我这个怎么是随便拉。。。
<TinyShine1> 这么晚了都还这么多人
<KevinMa> 嗯。
<KevinMa> 挂尸的不少。
<TinyShine1> 这什么我的昵称后面有一个1呢？
<TinyShine1> 为
<KevinMa> 重名？
<TinyShine1> 我看没有重名的啊
<KevinMa> 嗯 ，，那你自己再改一下吧。
<TinyShine1> 。。
<TinyShine1> 我标题栏的都没有1
<KevinMa> 我刚用irc....尝试问问别人吧。
<TinyShine1> 我也刚刚开始用。。。
<TinyShine1> 算了，准备睡觉了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: mediamarkt ssd 64G 50欧
<knownbad> 年初就这个价了。  买了个给岳母。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不是a不
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你多少钱买的?
<knownbad> 得 cash rebate.
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我刚看到这个价格
<knownbad> 上了 ssd 就不太担心她们装乱七八糟的东西减慢速度了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 一样
<knownbad> 好多了，要点是比较不卡。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 还是给上网本用更好
<knownbad> 不卡对用户就是快。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 给老婆买个 装她上网本上
<knownbad> 她有个 i5 notebook 跟 htc  7".
<Freebuilder> 上来了？
<Freebuilder> 我上来了？
<gebjgd> 好困
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个人太不爽了
<knownbad> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0051VVOB2/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1327619743&sr=8-1&condition=refurbished
<sevk> knownbad,啥网址y Amazon.com: Used and New: Kindle Fire, Full Color 7" Multi-touch Display, Wi-Fi
<knownbad> 晚上没人暖被子？
<knownbad> 想买 nook tablet 7" 但可能无法实现。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 当然不爽了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 日的
<alvin_rxg> 他沒人日了
<knownbad> 呵呵，我有时还觉得和老婆睡热了些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 自己做饭 自己刷碗
<gebjgd> 不习惯啊
<knownbad> 那还简单些。  我是老婆搞老公买单。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你現在讓她買單是不可能的吧…
<knownbad> 她洗不动。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<knownbad> 也不喜欢洗。
<knownbad> 我是无所谓啦。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不光是没有性生活了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个人不习惯了
<knownbad> 只还在从单身转婚后生活。
<knownbad> 我是倒过来。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆有长居了？
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 什么是长居？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是和你鬼混多久都可以
<knownbad> 她有绿卡啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<knownbad> 进海关就有个绿卡号码。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她不是没有么
<knownbad> 比想象中容易多了。
<knownbad> 那是社安卡。
<knownbad> 移民签证 = 绿卡。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她有移民签证了？
<knownbad> omg, where have you been?
<knownbad> 我之前帮她办的就是移民签证啊。
<knownbad> 自己办就行了。
<knownbad> 她那是去了广州美国使馆就是最后的面谈。
<knownbad> 跟她一起排队进去的一群都是律师办的反而面谈时间更长。  她只被问了十分钟。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 当然了 有什么可问的 都和你结婚了
<knownbad> 那不一定，老婆说其中一个好似假结婚。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你们不是假结婚ß
<knownbad> 用你老婆的机子来屎坏？
<knownbad> 我猜是因为所有的文件和查件都是我在搞，两人关系显然。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 晚上别吃饭了，吃饭还长肉。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 什么我老婆的机子?
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 吃完了 自己炒的
<knownbad> 据她说只对了文件和看了下照片就没事了。  我后来还补了个文件。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: mediamarkt ssd 64G 49欧
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我晚上现在都不吃饭，减肥。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 你不是 gebjgd?
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 挺便宜的。不过，暂时没什么用。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你傻吧
<knownbad> mugebjgd 不就是 母的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆在香港呢
<knownbad> 我没查，懒。
<fishoneeyed> knownbad: 你就当他是不就完了吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 考虑给老婆的上网本用
<knownbad> 买包包和保养品去了。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 不建议。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有什么不建议的 我老婆都用arch了
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你就知道给你老婆用上网本，我看都不会看一眼。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 她回国带着用
 * fishoneeyed 下载个国内网站的东西怎么这么慢？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 轻巧 待机时间长
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 现在好多模仿mac air的我看也不错，待机时间也挺长的，重量也很轻。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 早就给她买了 2010年1月吧
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 哪天有钱了，我准备换一个。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不爱mac
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我的笔记本用的有几年了。我是说模仿mac的，不是说mac的笔记本。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 老婆还在用2006年的笔记本
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我这里还有胖鱼给的2004年的笔记本
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 跑arch呢
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 那就是你的错了。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有什么错
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 给你老婆换个新的被。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 她就是写文章用 跑arch足够快了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 她不需要新机器. 上网本就是新的
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 一定是你给灌输的思想，她一定需要一个新的。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我有点像你老婆了。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 想。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 用linux的不需要新机器
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 想吧
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 是不是从法兰走的？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 回来的时候也是经法兰的对吧？回来的时候将其截住，留几夜然后再放她走。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 杜塞
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 没戏了。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 狂欢节出去了吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 上班
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 屁，星期天。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 昨天?
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 她正好回国
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没时间
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 游行是哪天？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: rosenmontag
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: hessen没有假期，你们那里有吗？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 想想明天早上吃点什么？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 早就买好了
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我有点饿了，想想明天吃什么。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 自己做饭
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 自己动手丰衣足食
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 自己做也得有东西呀，给点思路。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 茄子烧青椒
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 鸡蛋西红柿
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 胡萝卜炒洋葱 鸡蛋 木耳 
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 回国回来带了点东西，老婆不在都没打开。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我老婆没来德国的时候我照样活了3年多呢
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你们是在你来德国之前就确立了关系，还是你来德国以后？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 之前
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 肃然起敬呀。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 网恋
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 之前见过面吧？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 那时候我大四
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 显然
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 看来你老婆不会离你而去的。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 那是自然
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 其他几个人都在忙什么呢？小光？肠子？胖鱼？等等。你知道吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 小光打工呢 上学
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 肠男快毕业了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 胖鱼读博呢
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 这几个人你都见过吧？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我记得还应该有几个吧？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: no
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你只见过我？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恩
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我靠，悲催的家伙。
<mugebjgd> 这频道好冷请 还不如archlinux.de
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 中文的频道就没有热闹的。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我看这里的人一个个也要走的差不多了。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 国人有时间就都玩游戏去了。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 才九点呀。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 一会儿去健身房
<fishoneeyed> mu
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 有妹妹吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有 多得是
<mugebjgd> 靠
<mugebjgd> texmaker什么时候出repo了
<mugebjgd> 马勒戈壁的 还自己编译
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 找几个像
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: ?
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 照几个相
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不照 我自己看
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 资源共享，忘记了吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不记得
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-28
<ofan> yoooooooooooo
 * LOL_ 恨数学!
<LOL_> http 是tcp还是 udp?
<void1> 当然是tcp
<LOL_> void1: 但有些课本说是udp
<void1> 那就是课本错了
<LOL_> void1: 网上貌似也有争论
<LOL_> void1: However httg has found application even with unreliable protocols such as the udp
<void1> 这么想讨论这个没多大意思的问题吗？
<void1> http作为一个有状态，需要保证数据正确性的协议，选择tcp是正确的
<MeaCulpa> udp是好东西...
<void1> 当然，http本身，并不在乎下层协议是什么
<void1> 只要能保证数据传输，下层协议什么协议都可以
<LOL_> void1: 课本上的东东貌似跟我记得东东有些不同,我记得它也是tcp的,所以才问下,
<L-----D> http目前的标准应该是绑定tcp的
<L-----D> 也有一些专门的http udp的分支
<L-----D> 大多用于多播/广播
<void1> LOL_: HTTP communication usually takes place over TCP/IP connections. The    default port is TCP 80
<void1> LOL_: from rfc 2616
<LOL_> void1: 嗯
<void1> 但是哪些课本会说是udp，真好玩...
<L-----D> 基于udp应该是叫httpu
<roylez> LOL_: jmirc是神马东东？
<L-----D> 但是httpu没有实际在用 在用的主要应该是httpmu
<roylez> LOL_: .
<MeaCulpa> 网游经常udp...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这么早
<LOL_> roylez: 在教室用手机上的
<roylez> LOL_: 鄙视在教室玩手机游戏的
<LOL_> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早么...
<MeaCulpa> 我6:15起床，到单位也要9点，mb
<LOL_> void1: 我发现我的课本上貌似有好几个东东跟我以往看到的不同,课本上竟然也有错误
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 什么课本？
<void1> 同问
<MeaCulpa> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62c112bcjw1dqh55flpsoj.jpg
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 计算机网络基础 李志球 编著
<Atrix> 李志球。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今年2月有29号？nnnnnnd
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 本来看见今天2月28以为已经发了工资挺美的，结果才想起来今年是2012！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今年是闰年
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 明天发工资
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哥哥我windows一开机都跑一下gcal
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我9:15起床 现在刚到办公室
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/3Ufig.gif
<roylez> adam8157: 不要跟我学啊
<freeflying> roylez: 
<roylez> adam8157: 我9点起的话10点才能到公司
<MeaCulpa> 住的近，幸福啊
<MeaCulpa> 我还有lp要照顾
<MeaCulpa> 穷人住在西边，IT打工在东边...魔都...
<imtxc> 用了 urxvt 终于不闪屏了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 甩了包袱，一身轻松...
<LOL_> roylez: i3的cpu玩游戏卡吗
<imtxc> 可是 我记得它urxvt里面vim可以用配色的啊
<roylez> LOL_: i3？没用过。公司笔记本i5
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/r/pics/XQLEY
<LOL_> roylez: 想入手一个本,i3的要2900 奔腾双核的要2700
<imtxc> roylez: 主席你在urxvt 里面的vim用的是tango么
<imtxc> LOL_: 那就看啥游戏了
<LOL_> imtxc: 魔兽3冰封王座
<roylez> imtxc: urxvt几年没用了，lol
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/3kYOm.png
<imtxc> LOL_: 那肯定可以了。
<imtxc> roylez: 啊 那你用的嘛终端
<LOL_> roylez: 你咂不带帽子了?
<roylez> imtxc: xterm
<roylez> LOL_: 帽帽不见了
<LOL_> roylez: ...
<freeflying> roylez: 推荐个人给我啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 帮我推荐个人啊
<adam8157> freeflying: ... juior 的工作任务是?
<freeflying> adam8157: 培养成senior的啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你得跟我说说juior都干啥 我衡量下他可不可以
<LOL_> L-----D: Acer笔记本的驱动好找吗?发现网上很多都说本上装Linux的无线驱动不好找
<roylez> freeflying: http://i.imgur.com/b4QB2.jpg
<freeflying> adam8157: https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=407
<MeaCulpa> 笔记本键盘手感好的很少
<freeflying> adam8157: 参照这个
<adam8157> freeflying: .
<MeaCulpa> 除了小黑
 * MeaCulpa 给爹妈买的Dell, 键盘不是人用的..
<L-----D> LOL_, 无线如果是intel的  我觉得问题不大吧
<roylez> freeflying: ....... 你这职位需要能忽悠的人。聊天室里面想挪的人，忽悠级别都不够
<freeflying> roylez: 这不是忽悠啊，是要做delivery的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ... lauchpad搞个国内服务器吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Delivery就是苦B的忽悠+擦PP
<LOL_> L-----D: 驱动跟系统无关吗
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: lol
<L-----D> LOL_, 我的意思是如果你无线模块是intel板载的 应该主流Linux都支持吧
<roylez> freeflying: . 看那些产品就觉得忽悠还是有必要的
<void1> 北京的工作
<imtxc> roylez: 哦 刚才看了原来看的你的那篇帖子是07年发的。。。
<roylez> imtxc: 论坛里面同样有一篇讲xterm的，也是我写的
<LOL_> L-----D: 哦,
<MeaCulpa> xterm, 没假透明，废物
<MeaCulpa> 影响我看黄土
<MeaCulpa> s/黄土/黄图
<imtxc> roylez:这样啊 我去找找 不过笔记本上面vim 用插件256色的话闪屏很不爽。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 闪屏?
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊 按tab 的时候 屏幕哗哗的闪
<adam8157> imtxc: 关掉visual bell
<imtxc> adam8157:用了这个插件 CSApprox
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是那个闪白色 是好像在刷新的那种闪
<roylez> adam8157: 宅男神器啊 http://i.imgur.com/mEITe.jpg
<imtxc> adam8157: 就是那个插件的原因 因为要用derset的配色 所以就用了那个插件了
<freeflying> roylez: 这个是啥啊
<huntxu> roylez: adam8157 打算入ssd做本的主硬盤
<adam8157> huntxu: 壕
<huntxu> 現在這個5000轉的硬盤有點難受...
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你妹，32/64才買得起...
<roylez> huntxu: 你？
<adam8157> huntxu: 多少钱
<roylez> huntxu: 你果然嚎得可以
<huntxu> 買個光驅位放原來的硬盤，買個外置光驅盒把原來的光驅拆出來用...
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天看了下，700/64g
 * MeaCulpa Windows里vim也挺好看 http://i.imm.io/huh9.jpeg
<imtxc> huntxu: 5000转的好
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ssd不是有寿命的么
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 大内存才是正道
<imtxc> 7200笔记本上用 太吵了
<adam8157> huntxu: 壕
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 豪xu
<huntxu> imtxc: 怎講？
<adam8157> huntxu: roylez freeflying MeaCulpa 现在还在用公司发的T410... 明年入个Ultrabook
<roylez> MeaCulpa: huntxu 是豪人，1年换一个，寿命？who care....
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: ssd的壽命應該比人命長吧，所以要了解深入點才入手...
<imtxc> huntxu: 我这里用着就很吵啊 震动也大
<huntxu> adam8157: T410你還抱怨...
 * MeaCulpa 都是T410
<adam8157> huntxu: 没有自己的本本
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 兩個插槽滿了，2+4
 * hamo 我觉得真正的壕是 GNUdog...
<adam8157> huntxu: 看什么nand主控芯片了, 有的寿命很短
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 也是，槽太少，4G不多
<MeaCulpa> IO大的应用交给内存了
<adam8157> huntxu: mlc那种寿命就很短
<MeaCulpa> SSD没事干啊
<roylez> hamo: 你说的是这狗吗？  http://imgur.com/bP314
<adam8157> huntxu: 另外要么上btrfs 要么ext4关日志
<huntxu> adam8157: 不知道放kernel的git樹和ccache會怎樣...O.O
<MeaCulpa> 除非你没事大文件拷来考去
<roylez> adam8157: FAT32装Linux没压力啊
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ccache放内存里...
<adam8157> roylez: 权限控制残了
<MeaCulpa> 要毛权限控制...
<adam8157> huntxu: ccache这种东西我从来不用
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 放內存？那下次怎麽拿？
<roylez> adam8157: 一年换一个，要神马权限控制
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 不是不關機的那種哦
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ccache你关机还要...er....你是不是每天都在编译内核...
<freeflying> adam8157: t410好啊
<roylez> freeflying: 一点都不好...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 好什么...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 顯然不是啊...有時候還是稍快點的...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 不過確實大部分時間不需要
<freeflying> roylez: MeaCulpa 工具而已，有得用就好啊
<imtxc> roylez: 不过用你的那个zsh 配置 挺漂亮的嘛
<imtxc> 主席这么多图没白看。。。
<roylez> imtxc: .
<roylez> imtxc: ..........
<KevinMa> 早上好   。。。
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> sevk: 这是干啥
<MeaCulpa> ...........
<MeaCulpa> 我的天Obama每条g+都被中国人操到500comment...是不是Romney资助翻墙了...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 墙不是已经封闭了么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道... google一切产品我都默认翻墙了...
<imtxc> roylez: 那个帖子里面说的你修改的那个tango 打不打不开了 能给瞻仰下不 
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 肯定是他资助的了
<huntxu> jyfl987: 沒倒
<roylez> imtxc: 现在我已经不用tango了
<huntxu> jyfl987: 昨晚在家特地實驗了
<imtxc> roylez: 原来我看到的东西都落后了
<roylez> imtxc: vim配色 molokai，xterm配色忘了什么名字了
<adam8157> roylez: http://harmful.cat-v.org/pc.jpg
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 或者是那些美国大公司资助，Cisco之类，激怒白宫，让美国支持他们卖设备给GFW
<roylez> adam8157: 太无趣了
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/546469.html
<adam8157> roylez: 那你给个有趣的适合贴到cube的
<huntxu> adam8157: 599
<adam8157> huntxu: 看评论
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，太假了
<adam8157> huntxu: 老老实实买intel
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/537197.html
<adam8157> huntxu: 要么intel 要么镁光 别的不要买
<huntxu> adam8157: intel 80G也才999
<adam8157> huntxu: 下手啊
<huntxu> http://www.360buy.com/product/490688.html
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒錢...
<L-----D> ssd很多对linux都支持不好
<adam8157> huntxu: 扯
<huntxu> L-----D: btrfs之.
<L-----D> 没试过btrfs
<L-----D> 我笔记本ssd用默认ubuntu 会有假死的情况
<L-----D> 很多文章交了很多改tmp什么的 没什么效果
<yp> pps在ubuntu下这么慢呀  而且经常死
<huntxu> L-----D: 推薦塊盤？
<L-----D> huntxu, 我听说OCZ的SSD驱动和官方支持比较好
<huntxu> adam8157: 話說我們ssd這種提高機器性能的比起你那種機械鍵盤提高人體舒適度的弱太多了啊...
<L-----D> intel的貌似win下不能同时做系统盘和raid
<adam8157> huntxu: 我没买呢
<L-----D> 不过我就一块 没试过
<huntxu> http://www.360buy.com/product/508528.html
 * leyle 帮助别人翻墙是犯法的
<huntxu> 瞎眼了
<leyle> 120g居然999
<leyle> 太jb贵了
<huntxu> 60G 569
<huntxu> adam8157: 少年別機械鍵盤了吧...
<adam8157> huntxu: 果断时间买
<ofan> è´µ
<L-----D> adam8157, 小心射在键盘上 不好清洗
<leyle> 除非笔记本能装2块硬盘，不然这个ssd没啥子大用处
<leyle> 干活都干不好。
<ofan> 除非读写速度能到1GB/s
<ofan> 寿命60年以上
<L-----D> leyle, 笔记本可以防震
<L-----D> 速度还是快一点的
<pityonline> 有人学过 CCNA CCIE 吗？
<ofan> 否则意义不大
<leyle> L-----D: 60g空间太小了，除非有两块硬盘
<ofan> 还不如多加内存
<leyle> ofan: 说的对
<L-----D> pityonline, 我学过 我考到了ccnp
<huntxu> leyle: 拆了光驅位，放原來的硬盤
<leyle> 8g内存，跑起来飕飕的
<huntxu> leyle: 光驅外置，就可以了
<ofan> 加内存比加ssd来的快的多
<pityonline> WAN:LCP 发送 echo-request 超时
<L-----D> leyle, 确实太小了 不能装游戏
<pityonline> WAN:LCP 发送 echo-request 超时
<leyle> huntxu: 额，12寸本亚历山大。
<huntxu> leyle: 那，換本
<pityonline> L-----D: 这个错误是怎么造成的？》
<huntxu> 小女孩才用12寸本呢
<L-----D> pityonline, 你应该去 #network 问
<leyle> huntxu: 工地搬砖的也用。
<ofan> pityonline: 你的vpn还续期吗？
<pityonline> L-----D: 都是老外的话，我不懂
<pityonline> ofan: 续期吧，欠几个月了？
<ofan> pityonline: 刚到期
<pityonline> ofan: 那今天有空我给你付款
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天聽個人說i5 2450能秒2430 = =
 * leyle 帮助别人翻墙是犯法的，据说。
<adam8157> pityonline: 他那vpn用着如何?
<ofan> pityonline: 续几个月？
<pityonline> ofan: 还是一个月吧
<pityonline> adam8157: 我还没怎么用，只是周日搞定了
<adam8157> pityonline: 等你后续评测报告
 * pityonline 我公司的宽带 2 分钟掉一次线
<adam8157> ofan: 一个月多少钱
<pityonline> adam8157: 这……
<ofan> adam8157: 9 RMB
<L-----D> pityonline, #cisco
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯
<L-----D> pityonline, 我已经不做网络很久了 自从离开了电信
<L-----D> pityonline, 帮不了你
<pityonline> L-----D: 这太专业，我高二毕业哦
<pityonline> L-----D: 我只想知道是路由器的问题还是联通的问题，好来安排联通报修还是换路由器。
<binker> o 
<pityonline> L-----D: 我还是先单机试一下吧，看网上说单机也会掉线的
<Atrix> gnome下有没有类似于andorid下的动态壁纸
<binker> 应该又把
<L-----D> Atrix, 有吧
<binker> 应该有
<Atrix> 怎么找啊
<binker> Ubuntu12.04快要除了
<binker> 快要出了
<ofan> pityonline: 看记录你的连接时间挺长的啊
<ofan> Atrix: 把mpayer最大化 当背景
<pityonline> ofan: 有时候用有时候不用
<Atrix> ofan: 这个...这个...服了
<jyfl987> 华为的四核arm手机 广告语说的是 the world's fastest 
<ofan> 这个月没上个月用的多，以为这个月能突破100G流量
<L-----D> jyfl987, 据说用的那个什么海思cpu？
<jyfl987> L-----D: 搞不好是新岸线的 因为我晓得新岸线一直在搞这东西
<L-----D> 我期待华为的4核平板
<jyfl987> 关键问题是 这个世界最快的手机会不会变为 世界最快耗电记录的手机
<L-----D> 最好便宜点
<adam8157> ofan: 岂不是上什么网都被你看到了
<ofan> adam8157: vpn 看不到
<ofan> ssh有可能
<ofan> 貌似vpn也能看到
<ofan> 但这隐藏不了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以上次我已经严厉抗议 ofan 侵犯我等看色情 政治内容的权利了
<ofan> jyfl987: ...谁没事看你
<ofan> 我基本不登陆服务器，全都git在本地管理配置
<jyfl987> ofan: 你偷窥又不是有选择 谁知道会不会搞到我 我也看色情 政治嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: 你很少登陆吧
<ofan> ssh不记录登录信息
<jyfl987> ofan: 不多 主要是最近用ipv6 上youtube f8都不需要那个 有时候上 blogspot需要那个代理 还有就是国外那些政治内容 色情论坛的一些图片显示不了 也要靠代理
<ofan> jyfl987: 你海上论坛
<jyfl987> ofan: 显然的 你给我找个钮我就不上了
<jyfl987> 不过研究表明 有钮的也会看阿
<ofan> jyfl987: 论坛都支持rss订阅
<ofan> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Lenovo-ThinkPad-X120e-AMD-E-350-/150765315216?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6637748812686867912#ht_500wt_1378
<jyfl987> ofan: 主要是要看那个图片 你放心 我一次只看两页 话说也是我懒惰 其实可以写代码抓的
<ofan> jyfl987: 可以用yahoo pipes抓全文
<jyfl987> ofan: hmm 是个好东西 那个还在？？
<ofan> 做全文输出，很好用
<ofan> 一直在用
<jyfl987> ofan: 我记得有个服务是可以把这些pipe作为一个数据来源 然后用类似sql的语句来搞的 叫什么来着
<ofan> 不过有些网站会屏蔽yahoo
<ofan> jyfl987: 里面都有了
<jyfl987> ofan: 貌似是个io域名
<ofan> 没用过
<ofan> 还有3小时结束拍卖啊，犹豫要不要拿下
<jyfl987> ofan: 而且是几个巨头合作搞的 yahoo也有粉
<ofan> jyfl987: 没听说过，pipes就很好用了
<jyfl987> ofan: naive
<ofan> jyfl987: too simple
<jyfl987> ofan: 算了 你这不开窍的
<ofan> 我没用过怎么知道
<wenryd> 大家好
<ofan> 好
<wenryd> 哎
<wenryd> 我装的archlinux
<wenryd> gnome shell
<jyfl987> wenryd: 你来对地方了
<wenryd> 哈哈
<wenryd> 欢喜的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你也arch?
<wenryd> 是的
<jyfl987> ofan: 没有 我是ubuntu
<wenryd> 你？
<wenryd> 哦
<ofan> jyfl987: 叛徒
<jyfl987> ofan: 但是这里是archer大本营阿
<wenryd> 哈哈
<wenryd> 哦
<wenryd> 太好了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我一直是ubuntu 叛谁了？
<ofan> jyfl987: 这里是arch大本营啊
<wenryd> 超级喜欢arch
<ofan> 虽然现在不用了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我相信archer是会宽容其他发行版的用户在这里的
<wenryd> haha
<wenryd> 好像是ubuntu-cn室的
<ofan> 国内thinkpad贵好多
<wenryd> 难道是羊头狗肉
<jyfl987> wenryd: 名字不过是假象 人民币还主要掌握在富人手上呢
<wenryd> 呵呵
<yangfan> 大家安啊！
<wenryd> 安
<kevidf8> freenet6 最近两天连不上了？
<wenryd> 我新装的gnomeshell 怎么把empathy集成到右上角的在线
<wenryd> 在线账户
<kevidf8> 有没有用gogo6的？
<wenryd> 哦，没有答案
<satnosun> 正在用windows……
<yangfan> 用win也可以上IRC？
<satnosun> yangfan: 火狐有个插件：chatzilla
<satnosun> 感觉还不错
<L-----D> yangfan, win下的irc用户更多
<yangfan> satnosun：哦，是我孤陋寡闻了，呵呵 
<pityonline> 上午光弄网络了，网络抽疯了，两分钟掉一次线
<pityonline> 郁闷死我了，去年刚买的路由器，疑似坏了
<L-----D> pityonline, 什么路由器
<pityonline> L-----D: tp
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/02/28/playboy-space-club.html
<L-----D> 不值钱的 扔了换新的吧
<yue> thinkpad 的dmi信息里system-product-name和system-version是反的。。
<L-----D> roylez, 有个光着屁股的女的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，FC重合的好多
<satnosun> k兄不在都没人注释链接了
<MeaCulpa> 太空站要环形是方便自转提供重力，这些编辑真是二
<pityonline> L-----D: 去年 800 多块钱买的 TP 大号的路由器
<imtxc> pityonline: 有啥好处
<pityonline> 有啥好处？
<satnosun> 超远距离接受信号
<jyfl987> @微软中国TechNet新浪机构认证：【九旬老人苦学计算机 考取微软国际专业证照】高雄旗山溪洲91岁蕉农柯金吉，85岁才开始学计算机，连注音符号都不会的他，凭着不服输的精神，现在不仅会上网，去年更考取微软国际专业证照。阿伯[威武]~活到老学到老这句话完全应验了有木有？
<jyfl987> 这个老头牛逼
<jyfl987> 真是活到老 学到老
<huntxu> adam8157: tw=78不工作 = =
<imtxc> NND 总是弄不好这个字体 中文太大 英文太小
<imtxc> huntxu: 那个手动就工作了
<imtxc> huntxu: gq}
<jyfl987> 不过这人91的话 应该是日本教育的
<adam8157> huntxu: set formatoptions+=mM
<roylez> adam8157: 加妹妹？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<figo> hello
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 微软的证，文盲也考得
<roylez> adam8157: 看看人家的麦记 http://imgur.com/ZgycR
<huntxu> adam8157: mM啥意思
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我们以前每道题的首2字母，尾2字母，正确答案的首2字母，尾2字母组成字符串，印刷分发，全校MCSE
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 大部分认证都可以这样靠
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 主要是精神本身 不过 微软的office证我不一定考得来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/lplJJ
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你不要拿大陆的陋习去套台湾嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: 自动断行, 合并汉字不加空格
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔,help威武
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 变戏法那小孩么这不是...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 难道你们的证件是在台湾考的？
<jyfl987> 吃饭了
<ofan> jyfl987: 吃啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romeo_and_Juliet_(1968_film)   这女的当年才15。。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 大陆啊
<figo001> 怎么设置firefox自动关联amule呢，我设置了不行啊
<figo001> 有没有朋友知道呢？
<satnosun> figo001: 不是在工具-选项-应用程序里面设置么？
<adam8157> figo001: 有
<satnosun> adam8157: cool……
<adam8157> figo001: 冷启动 network.protocol-handler.expose.ed2k false 然后选就是了
<adam8157> figo001: amule wiki上有写
<satnosun> 杭州这鬼天气真要命
<imtxc> xterm里面vim的配色跟gvim比总是差点儿、、、
<imtxc> 继续调
<nyfair> 徽求网卡配置指南，怎么同时用3个网卡？
<nyfair> wicd和networkmanager这种东西似乎只支持1个
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 正常
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 我擦Brocade
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上次你说那Switch问题，是license么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 忘了问了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 忽然想到个问题 那些常用的移位技巧 碰到EB机器 不是刚好反了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然不会
<jyfl987> adam8157: why?
<MeaCulpa> EB? BE?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 大小端
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: big endian 但是许多缩写都是用 eb el来区分
<adam8157> jyfl987: C会处理的 我在给你找资料
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 知道
<MeaCulpa> 用平台库的wchar_t嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如果我不晓得点c 我会以为cc把这些shift转成算术*2 *4 但是现在我晓得汇编是有这类指令的 所以我不链接
<jyfl987> 理解
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个C处理一下很简单的嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有在看csapp么 我在看 也在做那个习题 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没看呢 我看书一般也不做习题...
<jyfl987> ~(x&(~y)) || 1
<jyfl987> adam8157: csapp的书特别强调了要做习题
<adam8157> jyfl987: 找不到, 反正C和汇编的移位是处理过得, 是逻辑上的移位, 不是物理上的直接移位
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那我明白了 你只要强调是逻辑上的移位 我就明白了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 甚至可以移动几十位, 如果是简单的物理移位, 不管大端小端什么方向都不会乱
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他就算调用相应的汇编指令 也不过是cpu内部有相应的解决
<adam8157> jyfl987: 甚至可以移动几十位, 如果是简单的物理移位, 不管大端小端什么方向都会乱
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我刚才实验过 gcc在你移动超过字长的位数时 会给你一个warning 并且把最后的值设置为0
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是 tcc就不会 会给你一个期待的结果 额 尽管不符合c标准
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不要超过字长嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是如果你是小端的话 根本不用怕移动超过字长的 逻辑上是说得通的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 字长? int移动33位?
<jyfl987> 只要不用算术移位
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 移动33位有什么期待的结果?
<MeaCulpa> 除了x86和老SPARC, 其他CPU都是可切换endian...
<jyfl987> int aval = 0xfedcba98 >> 36;  adam8157 这个理论上应该是算术移位 结果应该是 -1才对 但是他却被gcc处理成了0
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 大段我那天想了下 就反汇编的时候有点好处 还是在人肉的情况下 还有什么别的好处么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不好意思 我说错了 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不用右移
<jyfl987> adam8157: 0xfe 最高位是0 算术右移 确实应该是全0
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有的老CPU是BE的
<jyfl987> 倒是tcc的实现有问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: 右移到底算数还是逻辑在C标准里是没有确定的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: moto 6800, power5 以前的都BE吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有 你看书不仔细 usigned int 的右移必须逻辑的 signed 的没有说明而已 但是目前的实现大多是算术的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个算什么好处？
<MeaCulpa> BE似乎逻辑简单
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 有点印象, 看来得再看过了...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 怎么简单？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有办法在printf里扩展个符号让他打印二进制穿？
<ysp_> 大家好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，逻辑电路吧...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好像C最低也没到二进制, 不管是表述还是打印. 即使C11
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也是 c其实跟汇编比起来封装了太多东西了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这csapp拿x86来说事 p事特别多 还不如用mips指令
<adam8157> roylez: 发现个好用的image viewer -- sxiv
<roylez> adam8157: 你还没折腾够啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: roylez 随便看看
<jyfl987> adam8157: MeaCulpa roylez 有没有什么地方提供市场的产品内置的芯片的介绍呢？如果没有 我打算建个网站搞这个
<adam8157> jyfl987: 肯定有. 但是我不知道
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不知道 怎么可以这样断言呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我猜...
<roylez> jyfl987: 应该没有，你大胆做吧
<jyfl987> roylez: 额
<jyfl987> roylez: 那你赞助我个linode tokyo主机吧
<roylez> ...
<roylez> jyfl987: 我自己都没有
<jyfl987> roylez: 买个就是了
<jyfl987> roylez: 才1k多一年
<roylez> jyfl987: no money...
<jyfl987> roylez: 少来
<jyfl987> Kandu: !(0 || (x&(~y)))
<ysp_> ?
<ysp_> 求可以当作虚拟机的linux系统
<ysp_> 以前在一本书上看到过一个linux，可以直接装在PC机上。然后可以在上面安装N个操作系统。请问叫什么名字啊？
<adam8157> roylez: 真的不错哦 相当推荐 
<GNUdog> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> GNUdog: pong
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你用的是X还是T系列的笔记本？
<adam8157> GNUdog: t410
<GNUdog> adam8157: 用什么桌面啊？
<ysp_> 怎么没人理我啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 桌面? awesome
<imtxc> ysp_: 没听说过
<GNUdog> 我现在略纠结，不喜欢 Unity 和 Gnome Shell
<GNUdog> Gnome 3 而且略占用系统资源
<imtxc> GNUdog: 那就gnome2
<ysp_> imdiot, o 
<ysp_> 谁知道啊
<jyfl987> ysp_: 我求个不能当虚拟机的linux系统 你告诉我一个？
<imtxc> 看吧看吧 我的名字要打三个字母才行的
<satnosun> imtxc, 真的唉
<GNUdog> imtxc: 默认 Gnome 2 的系统，基本都不支持我笔记本的网卡
<ysp_> imtxc, o-o
<imtxc> GNUdog: gnome跟网卡有啥子关系呢
<GNUdog> imtxc: 默认的驱动版本太低
<imtxc> adam8157: roylez satnosun GNUdog 额我发现你们都是一个字母就可以出来了
<satnosun> 验证密码的时候是/msg nickserv identify ，为什么这个nickserv不能用tab补齐呢？
<imtxc> GNUdog: 什么笔记本
<hamo> GNUdog: mint
<adam8157> GNUdog: gnome 3 fallback
<hamo> GNUdog: 用这个发行版..
<alpha080> mpb?
<GNUdog> imtxc: 因为没有人用 g 开头的呗
<GNUdog> hamo: 你确定？一直不太想用这种 redistribute 的
<satnosun> 用abc的比较多，因为排名比较靠前
<GNUdog> adam8157: 还是 gnome 3 不爽，昨天从 stable 升级到 sid，风扇呼呼的
<hamo> mint现在是最火的distro
<satnosun> mint为啥这么火呢？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你太纠结咯
<GNUdog> adam8157: 纠结了两天了
<GNUdog> 要是能跑 FC14 就是最好的了，结果默认的驱动也认不出我的网卡
<GNUdog> 难道我要自己 backport 回来驱动么…
<alpha080> GNUdog: kde
<adam8157> GNUdog: debian stable + backports
<fvw> MeaCulpa: hi emacs word的 定义怎么设置 isk
<adam8157> GNUdog: 迟早要G3
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不是说我一定要拒绝 G3，而是现在一上 G3，风扇就停不住
<MeaCulpa> fvw: emacs 不懂
<adam8157> GNUdog: mbp?
<hamo> GNUdog: 风扇呼呼的应该不是gnome3引起的吧...
<GNUdog> adam8157: x220i
 * hamo 求一个linux下分割照片的工具...
<GNUdog> hamo: ^
<GNUdog> hamo: convert
<hamo> GNUdog: 你换x系列了？不是买了个mac air么？
<GNUdog> hamo: 不能再买个x么？
<GNUdog> air 跑虚拟机，风扇一样转我的蛋疼
<hamo> GNUdog: 壕...
 * adam8157 afk
<imtxc> GNUdog: 有米
<GNUdog> hamo: 你才是
<GNUdog> hamo: 看到了度娘真身了么？
<hamo> GNUdog: 昨天就在我工位隔壁的会议室开会..
<GNUdog> hamo: 失望了么？
<hamo> GNUdog: 你难道没看天天向上么？
<fvw> GNUdog: G3导致风扇？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 干... fw又升了...
<GNUdog> fvw: 应该是，因为在 stable 下没任何问题
<fvw> GNUdog: 我用的 debian testing g3没问题
<GNUdog> fvw: 型号？
<fvw> GNUdog: E40
<GNUdog> fvw: 奇怪了，装个 F16 试试看好了
<GNUdog> 虽然有些讨厌那个 systemd
<jyfl987> fvw: 你在帝都？
<fvw> jyfl987: 南
<fvw> jyfl987: 你在吧
<jyfl987> fvw: 南帝都？
<jyfl987> fvw: 恩 我在的
<fvw> jyfl987: 呵呵
<adam8157> GNUdog: f16也是gnome3啊
<jyfl987> fvw: mcu熟悉么
<GNUdog> adam8157: fallback 试试看吧
<fvw> jyfl987: arm?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 为啥不debian sid gnome3 fallback
<fvw> jyfl987: 难道还51？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 因为已经被我干掉了
<fvw> adam8157: 不需要 fallback
<GNUdog> 如果这次还不满意，我就自己 backport 网卡和显卡驱动到 stable 上
<adam8157> fvw: 他要gnome
<roylez> adam8157: .
<jyfl987> fvw: 还真是51
<fvw> adam8157: g3 那么好 
<jyfl987> fvw: up8051
<fvw> jyfl987: 51好 out了
<adam8157> GNUdog: fvw awesome 路过
<ofan> yooooooooooooooo
<ofan> 又卖出去一个vpn
<jyfl987> fvw: 但是我的u盘里头用的就是51
<fvw> jyfl987: 哦前几年 avr 还可以 现在 是cm3的天下了
<fvw> jyfl987: 你要干啥呢
<whsailing> ATMEGA16
<jyfl987> fvw: 想询问下如何走usb对我的那个u盘更新固件
<fvw> whsailing: 建议用 cm3
<fvw> whsailing: 完胜
<whsailing> 一直都是用avr的
<fvw> jyfl987: 网上 u盘 量产工具 有就有 没有就没有
<fvw> whsailing: 曾经断货 
<fvw> whsailing: m16的 速度 资源 没一点 比的上cm3
<sikao_lfs> 11.10无线上网还是经常掉。论坛里说的方法已经使用过了。还是无效。。。。。。
<fvw> sikao_lfs: 什么卡
<fvw> sikao_lfs: 我的卡 安了官方驱动就好了
<sikao_lfs> fvw: 谢谢，我试试。我还真没注意无线网卡是什么型号的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为什么firmware是rpm？？？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥fw...
<MeaCulpa> rpm不好么，装起来方便
<jyfl987> fvw: 量产只是改改配置 又不是改固件
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hba
<jyfl987> fvw: 不过我那款u盘的主控是有量产工具的
<fvw> jyfl987: 那就没办法了 难道你想自己写程序进去
<jyfl987> fvw: bingo
<fvw> jyfl987: 一般u盘 就一个ic
<fvw> jyfl987: 加几个flash
<ysp_> jyfl987：什么意思啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 好啊，简单
<jyfl987> fvw: 自己写个程序进去 把存储区一份为二 对特定的fs的写操作监听 如果是需要的文件就给他存到隐藏的分区去
<jyfl987> fvw: hmm
<ysp_> jyfl987：什么意思啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 打包格式都不统一，自己搧巴掌
<fvw> jyfl987: 没那么高级
<jyfl987> fvw: 也不难阿 只要监控vfat就够了
<ysp_> jyfl987：你说linux做虚拟机那个，什么意思啊
<jyfl987> 在mbr那找下就知道了
<jyfl987> ysp_: 我咋知道你啥意思
<fvw> jyfl987: u盘 不管 fs
<ysp_> jyfl987：我记得有个linux系统专门做虚拟机的，直接装在PC上
<jyfl987> fvw: 我知道 但是这个实现起来很简单 首先你有mbr 你对比他要写的区域 就知道他写的是哪个文件系统了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 觉得rpm好用吧大概
<jyfl987> ysp_: 什么叫专门做虚拟机？
<ysp_> jyfl987：就是这个系统装上后，可以直接在上面装操作系统，可以装几百个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好用也不是这样个用法嘛
<ysp_> jyfl987：而且不会冲突，一次只能启动一个
<ysp_> jyfl987：我在一本linux书上看到的
<ysp_> jyfl987：记不住什么名字了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: GA的？不应该啊，不该拿linux那边的来AIX用
<ysp_> jyfl987：明白我的意思了吗？
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/brk7c
<hamo> ysp_: RHEV?
<ysp_> ？
<roylez> hamo: http://imgur.com/brk7c
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆你居然在呢
<ysp_> hamo, ?
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 我都在快一天了...
<roylez> hamo: 破马不在，tenzu不在，神也不在，无聊死了
<ysp_> roylez, 你好眼熟
<alpha080> roylez: watch movie again?
<GNUdog> adam8157: hamo 似乎，还有一个必杀技
<roylez> alpha080: 上班时间，还是刷新闻算了
<DaBao> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=365521&sid=b65a82b7de56cd1403b59daff4f89b3f
<DaBao> HTML5 网页版《六边拼图》［强烈推荐］
<ysp_> hamo, RHEV是什么？
<roylez> GNUdog: G狗你也在呢
<GNUdog> CentOS 或者 SL
<roylez> GNUdog: 还戴了帽帽！
<hamo> ysp_: RH出的一个软件，符合你所有的描述，除了收费...
<hamo> GNUdog: 你用cent...
<hamo> GNUdog: 还不如直接用RHEL
<ofan> 求帽
<hamo> GNUdog: 反正你也有帐号...
<GNUdog> hamo: 你给我买码？
<ysp_> hamo, 收费啊，有免费的吗？或盗版也行
<GNUdog> hamo: 我不想用团队的帐号给自己私用，特别是已经不在了
<hamo> GNUdog: 内网抓一个码去...
<hamo> GNUdog: 你不在了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似很渣的一个候选人 http://i.imgur.com/6fq7E.jpg
<GNUdog> hamo: 火星人你好
<roylez> hamo: G狗不理我
<jyfl987> ysp_: 几百个我就不知道了 能装几个的 我知道有个发行版是带qemu的 但是不符合你的需求
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<imtxc> ls
<alpha080> on average 6.3KB/s :(
<roylez> tenzu: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Mpm7Ov1fYf0/T0kXZNttPOI/AAAAAAAAVng/YYtIuqNfTKM/w350/Chuck+Norris.gif
<tenzu> roylez: 早上听课去了
<ysp_> jyfl987, 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Mpm7Ov1fYf0/T0kXZNttPOI/AAAAAAAAVng/YYtIuqNfTKM/w350/Chuck+Norris.gif
<ysp_> 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: haha
<MeaCulpa> 李小龙的土地
<MeaCulpa> s/土地/徒弟
<MeaCulpa> 破输入法...
<adam8157> GNUdog: kaka曲线到了30K了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .......
<ysp_> hamo, 你看看是不是这个啊，http://www.oschina.net/p/xen
<ysp_> hamo，Xen
<gfrog> ysp_: hamo RHEV装几百个guest无压力吧。。。 要看内存有多大了
<gfrog> ysp_: hamo 当然直接用RHEL搞也一样，说实话我都不是很喜欢RHEV那一坨
<ysp_> gfrog, 是先装操作系统再装虚拟机，还是直接装虚拟机？
<gfrog> ysp_: 肯定需要先有个系统啊，你想要啥样的？
<ysp_> gfrog, 我想找个轻量级的，就是想多装几个操作系统，不需要移植什么的 
<MeaCulpa> RHEV基于Xen的？
<ysp_> gfrog, 有没有不需要系统的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 之前是Xen的，现在。。。 3.0之后不太了解。。
<gfrog> ysp_: 裸机上装guest？
<ysp_> gfrog, 直接装虚拟机，然后装N个系统，每次只能启动一个
<gfrog> ysp_: 先说你的host有多大内存吧，
<ysp_> gfrog, 家用机
<ysp_> gfrog, 4G
<gfrog> ysp_: 我怎么觉得你在说多重启动呢？
<ysp_> gfrog, 不懂
<ysp_> gfrog, 我就是想装多操作系统
<gfrog> ysp_: 我也不懂，你这要求跟虚拟机不贴边
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: xen 的guest不是要跑xen-kernel的么
<ysp_> gfrog, 哦
<ysp_> gfrog, 那你明白我的意思吗？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: hvm不用吧？
<gfrog> ysp_: 不明白
<ysp_> gfrog, 0-0
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: o...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我瞎掰，俺完全不懂Xen
<ysp_> gfrog, 我就是想在本本上装多操作系统
<ysp_> gfrog, 直接装怕有冲突
<ysp_> gfrog, 用虚拟机，性能不够
<gfrog> ysp_: 早说这需求不就得了，这跟装虚拟机是一码事嘛？ 你码农吧？
<ysp_> gfrog, --
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :)
<ysp_> gfrog, 我不懂额
<MeaCulpa> ysp_: ...
<gfrog> ysp_: 下次提问题用C写，别说中文。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 码农现在是贬义词？
<ysp_> gfrog, 你能解决我的问题吗?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 难道以前不是嘛？
<MeaCulpa> ysp_: coLinux 那样？
<ysp_> gfrog, 用C怎么写？
<MeaCulpa> ysp_: coLinux 那样, 跑在windows 上的linux kernel?
<ysp_> MeaCulpa, 不懂啊。我百度下
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 据说那玩意挺烂的？ 只是听说，没真正见过。。。
<MeaCulpa> ysp_: ...别说百度会死么...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我有个Ubuntu在coLinux里，用windows的XServer
<ysp_> MeaCulpa, 为什么啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 稳定？ 性能如何？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 烂差慢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 传言coLinux那货稳定性不高？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 只能玩玩
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那你还用。。。
<ysp_> MeaCulpa, 不稳定？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 特殊爱好。。
<ysp_> MeaCulpa, 有稳定的吗？
<MeaCulpa> 关键是要等他们出内核bin
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这不是，在这里混，总要表示一下
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 支持一下Ubuntu...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 换个virtualbox意思意思也行嘛
<MeaCulpa> ysp_: ...你不妨说说你要用来干嘛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那个代价太大
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 能有多大。。
<ysp_> MeaCulpa, 我说好几遍了，就是在电脑上装多操作系统
<ysp_> MeaCulpa, 直接装，怕有冲突
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你是跟图用户 居然支持ubuntu
<ysp_> MeaCulpa, 用虚拟机，性能不够
<Kandu> 猜  ysp_ 的意思是，想請個人，隨叫隨到，幫他裝多個系統
<jyfl987> ysp_: 你啥cpu?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: vbox里太大了，要硬盘虚拟
<MeaCulpa> ysp_: 那没办法，其他解决方案更烂
<jyfl987> 我的i7里的虚拟机 用上kvm以后 应该比你的烂奔腾好多了
<ysp_> MeaCulpa, 在一本书上看到一个linux系统，装上后可以再在上面装N个操作系统，性能和单操作系统差不多
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不可以啊，pop嘛，我还用git呢！
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 好吧。。。 现在硬盘确实贵。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你居然也用git 你不是 bzar么
<MeaCulpa> ysp_: 不知道，没听说过
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这不是，pop嘛，跟风嘛，freeflying他们launchpad不给力嘛
<ysp_> MeaCulpa, 那怎样弄啊
<MeaCulpa> ysp_: dunno
<gfrog> ysp_: 书上写的你也信。。。 特别还是中文的书。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 嘿嘿 他们不是在招工程师么 估计下一步就会快了 
<jyfl987> gfrog: 怒赞
<ysp_> gfrog, 是本英文书
<Kandu> ysp_: 為虛擬化設計的機器，是有這可能 386 x86-64 系的，沒可能
 * MeaCulpa 完蛋，忘了升级到哪个switch了...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你的os进度如何了？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 从头开始呗，lol
<gfrog> ysp_: 一个linux上再装N个系统，那也是虚拟机，你机器性能不好就别想这些了，丫说性能和单操作系统差不多那是在牛逼机器上测出来的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 翻 log 去
 * leyle 你是要当一辈子懦夫还是要当英雄,哪怕只有几分钟，你需要的不仅仅是勇气，而是来自心底的革命呐喊，只为惊醒少数人.一个人，无论有多坚强，也抵不过孤独，当三分黑木耳离你而去，寂寞陪伴着你，日复一日，年复一年，青春不再，智商不保 ，丧尸一般的生活，你还能忍受多久？撸！！！，左手，右手，一个人撸，即伤身，又伤神，…â
<jyfl987> Kandu: 直接说 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 去你妹的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 故弄玄虚
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你這啥記性，你不翻 log, 難道還要我翻給你看
<ysp_> Kandu：就像是ubuntu可以当作软件装在windows下那样
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我又没log 我咋去查 当然要你查出来给我看来额
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒空，打 starcraft 呢
<ysp_> Kandu：并且开机有选择菜单，每次只能启动一个操作系统
<jyfl987> Kandu: fuck 你都有空聊天
<leyle> http://imagebin.org/201157 虚拟机蛮好，
<Kandu> ysp_: dunno 問別人
<Kandu> jyfl987: 剛打好，休息下手
<ysp_> Kandu：0-0
<ysp_> 哪位高手知道告诉我下 啊
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那告诉我下进度 
<jyfl987> tualatrix: 你的mba还是mbp装的ubuntu?
<tualatrix> jyfl987, mba
<gfrog> ysp_: 一个linux上再装N个系统，那也是虚拟机，你机器性能不好就别想这些了，丫说性能和单操作系统差不多那是在牛逼机器上测出来的
<ysp_> gfrog, 不是的
<jyfl987> tualatrix: 那装上去以后续航多长？ 
<jyfl987> ysp_: 装虚拟机的话无所谓宿主系统阿 
<ysp_> gfrog, 就像ubuntu作为软件装在windows上，启动后就和单操作系统差不多
<tualatrix> jyfl987, 11.10大概3小时，12.04好一些
<jyfl987> ysp_: 难道你是要玩xen?
<jyfl987> ysp_: or openvz?
<jyfl987> tualatrix: 太短了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 唔，关键他时间到了，我继续等3个月
<ysp_> jyfl987, 不懂
<jyfl987> 看来我的ac100也算可以了
<ysp_> jyfl987, 那书上说，就是个linux系统
<jyfl987> ysp_: 你看的什么书
<ysp_> gfrog, 你知道那个linux系统可以？
<gfrog> ysp_: 理论上哪个都Linux可以
<jyfl987> tualatrix: 你有参加 BLUG 么？
<tualatrix> jyfl987, 参加过一两次
<ysp_> jyfl987, 忘了，一本很厚的linux大全之类的，英文的
<ysp_> gfrog, 可是他每次只能启动一个系统
<jyfl987> tualatrix: 那你有义务帮我同事装下ubuntu 于 他的mba
<tualatrix> jyfl987, 不好意思，我没有这个义务
<Kandu> ysp_: 難道是 wubi?
<jyfl987> tualatrix: 那你就不等于参加了BLUG
<jyfl987> 只是参加会议和组织是两码事
<ysp_> Kandu, 那个只能装ubuntu啊
<ysp_> Kandu, 但是很相似
<ysp_> Kandu, 那个装上之后，好像是不启动linux，直接启动装上的系统
<Cherrot> 有个Java问题……如果有一个接口的实例，要想知道它的具体类型是不是只能用 instanceof 关键字？
<Kandu> ysp_: 那仔細讀下分區相關的知識，自己裝多系統好了唄。又長知識又解決問題
<ysp_> Kandu, 那样太复杂了
<L-----D> Cherrot, getClass应该也可以
<ysp_> Kandu, 不光分区吧，好像还有很多别的问题
<jyfl987> ysp_: 你拿个虚拟机试试不就行了 我都是这么过来的
<ysp_> Kandu, 那个linux好像就是装门装多操作系统的
<Cherrot> L-----D: 反射哈，刚才从网上搜到说不可以，我还没试，一会儿统一试一下我再分享给你结果吧
<ysp_> jyfl987, 也只有如此了
<jyfl987> ysp_: 你人在哪里？
<ysp_> jyfl987, 在单位
<jyfl987> ysp_: 城市
<ysp_> jyfl987, 青岛
<jyfl987> ysp_: 青岛太远了 通州我可以骑车去支持 额
<L-----D> Cherrot, 你不会是用百度搜的吧
<ysp_> jyfl987, 额
<Cherrot> L-----D: google ……等下我告诉你 :D  正在充电中~
<jyfl987> ysp_: 上次我部门整个研发团队去过青岛 你要早点说 就可以顺便帮你一下了
<jyfl987> 不知道百度地图准不准
<ysp_> jyfl987, 呵呵
<ysp_> jyfl987, 你是干什么的
<jyfl987> ysp_: python engineer at guokr.com
<ysp_> jyfl987, 看不懂
<jyfl987> ysp_: 其实你如果有两个机器 倒也不用怕 我以前就是这样 拿个笔记本看manual 拿台式机做实验
<ysp_> jyfl987, 我想干高科技的东西
<jyfl987> ysp_: 那你现在干的是什么呢？
<ysp_> jyfl987, 哦
<ysp_> jyfl987, PLM
<ysp_> jyfl987, 二次开发
<jyfl987> police man?
<jyfl987> 不也是code monkey么
<ysp_> jyfl987, 都是些基本的东西，提不起兴趣
<jyfl987> ysp_: 是java的那种 还是电路板的？
<jyfl987> 我对后者有兴趣
<ysp_> jyfl987, --
<ysp_> jyfl987, 产品生命周期管理
<ysp_> jyfl987, 这个比较窄
<ysp_> jyfl987, 羡慕你们啊
<L-----D> jyfl987, 你理解成PLC了吧
<jyfl987> ysp_: 没什么好羡慕的
<jyfl987> L-----D: 他说二次开发 我以为是plc 二次开发呢
<ysp_> jyfl987, ？
<Cherrot> L-----D: getClass可行  嘻嘻
<Cherrot> L-----D: 不过还是选择用instanceof了。 我要做的业务其实是Struts2的action得到一个申请表的接口实例，通过得到该实例确切的类来转发action到对应的处理类上去 :)
<hamo> GNUdog: 你居然也走了...
<KevinMa1172> 各位下午好...
<jyfl987> ysp_: 临渊羡鱼 不如退而织网
<ysp_> jyfl987, 0-0
<ysp_> jyfl987, 有道理
<jyfl987> ysp_: 我也是学管理的 不过我学了点编程 所以来干程序员了
<ysp_> jyfl987, 从管理转程序员？
<KevinMa1172> 好厉害。
<jyfl987> ysp_: 不存在转 我实习的时候就去应聘程序员了
<ysp_> jyfl987, 我想先学技术，以后转管理
<ysp_> jyfl987,你看怎么样
<jyfl987> 我有认识一个朋友 他也是这样 听说了我的事以后 他也从管理工作转程序员了 现在是饭否的程序员
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<ysp_> jyfl987,程序员有什么好的
<jyfl987> ysp_: 喜欢干什么就去做 只要能糊口 快乐 就不要在意别人说什么 别人会在因为选择了错误的职业而难过的时候来安慰你 照顾你么》？/
<jyfl987> ysp_: 钱多消费少 寿命不高
<MeaCulpa> 你们还在聊啊...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 给我钱多消费绝不会少...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你又不是程序员
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我做程序员的时候消费更高
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那时候程序员人少
<MeaCulpa> 我还没那么老...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你孩子都有了 还敢装嫩？ 
<MeaCulpa> 还好那时候没赶上新玩意儿J2EE, 被淘汰了，否则现在弄不好还是...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那时候你在哪里做程序员？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 富士通
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 一天工作几个小时？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 平均9-10吧
<MeaCulpa> 外出吃饭不打卡
<MeaCulpa> :)
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那你这算什么 你当然有时间消费去了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我们加班加到1点多 哪里有时间去消费
<MeaCulpa> er... 加班到1点多...
<MeaCulpa> 我一年没见过日落
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 1:00 AM
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，可以理解，我一年都是10点下班，差不多
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是上午一点哈
<ysp_> jyf
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我那时候单位有加班费
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 通宵可以，但我有一个月加班费是工资两倍，领导的领导怒了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以说 程序员分两种： 1， 程序员； 2,外资企业程序员
<ysp_> jyfl987, 我想做3年技术，然后考MBA，转管理，你觉得怎么样？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> ysp_: 不要问我 follow your heart
<MeaCulpa> ysp_: 前三年浪费了
<jyfl987> ysp_: 或者找其他人生规划师 比如 主席 ee 这些都是成功者 我是loser
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... 你不是挺好么，玩玩py
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我说的是 噜er
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py人人玩，敢自称py程序员的，其实国内没几个
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 另外玩py太高阶了 骚不到痒处
<ysp__> MeaCulpa, 为什么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 可是我确实在靠py混饭吃阿 
<ysp__> MeaCulpa, 为什么前三年浪费了
<MeaCulpa> ysp__: 因为人人玩啊...你要玩的精到
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 你这个要求高 以后我不自称py程序员了 就说是 脚本小子吧
<MeaCulpa> ysp__: 做3年技术赚不到读MBA的钱，于是可推得你现在就有MBA的钱，于是可推得你现在干啥都行
<MeaCulpa> ysp__: 简单的逻辑推理
<ysp__> MeaCulpa, 我现在没钱
<Atrix> py是python吗
<ysp__> MeaCulpa, 我喜欢技术
<MeaCulpa> ysp__: 建议你每天在金融区咖啡馆找人聊天，相面，3年下来MBA得心应手
<jyfl987> Atrix: 拼音？
<MeaCulpa> ysp__: 那你靠技术3年很难赚到MBA额钱
<jyfl987> ysp_: 你刚刚还想转mba 现在又说自己喜欢技术 不知道你如何喜欢？
<ysp__> MeaCulpa, 对
 * MeaCulpa 三年程序员赚到了老婆钻戒和婚宴的钱而已
<ysp__> MeaCulpa, 攒钱
<L-----D> 读mba要多少钱？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 三年程序员 像蛋蛋这样的 还德亏本
<ysp__> MeaCulpa, 10w吧
<L-----D> MeaCulpa, 多大的钻戒？
<Atrix> jyfl987: ==! 你们上面讲的py是python吗
<jyfl987> Atrix: 是
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋你3年程序员赚了多少？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你结婚的时候 做程序员几年了？
<Atrix> 听各位前辈讲人生经历，学习一下
<ysp__> MeaCulpa, 那我该怎么办，我喜欢高科技，有想有自己的团队一展身手
<alpha080> 大多数程序员干的是体力活，你不懂么？
 * jyfl987 大湿，我该怎么办？
<ysp__> MeaCulpa, 你说道咖啡厅，这个建议倒是不错
<jyfl987> 想转行做硬件程序员
<jyfl987> 搞搞真实时间诶
<jyfl987> 真实世界
<L-----D> jyfl987, 现在硬件程序员 都开始用C#了
<jyfl987> 搞搞拖拉机刷固件 农用飞机模块定制什么的
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。
<jyfl987> L-----D: 额 有这么bt么
<ysp__> jyfl987, 搞个智能机器人出来
<jyfl987> 还有电动车
<jiero> jyfl987: 支持你，开公司这样全国走一圈就赚钱了。
<jyfl987> 给电动车外借插件 搞点功能支持
<jyfl987> wiki那个url形式真不爽
<jyfl987> 应该搞成 keyword/subclass/subsubclass/subsubsubclass 这种形式
<offline_man> hello,请教一个问题，我是ubuntu10.10，当前用户的文件管理器总是自动关闭，只有使用“sudo nautilus &”起来的不会关，请问这是怎么回事？
<jiero> offline_man: 你之前做了什么。
<nyfair> 求推荐压缩包管理工具，file-roller和ark功能太弱了，peazip虽然功能全了，但本质连个壳都算不上，充其量只是个7zip命令行脚本生成工具
<nyfair> 有没有什么类似于win上7z和winrar的？
<jiero> nyfair: 你知道 peazip吧
<jiero> nyfair: 我知道你知道它
<nyfair> 所以我提到peazip了啊
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 功能怎么弱了？
<mugebjgd> wtf
<nyfair> mugebjgd : 1 无法自动判断文件名编码 2 容错性差，win/mac上打的包解压经常出问题 3 以上所有问题，7z x 直接解都没问题 4   compress可选项少
<ysp__> 问一下，你们有什么翻墙软件吗？
<nyfair> ysp__:  just pm ofan
<ysp__> nyfair, ？
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。没有了，你可以帮忙写一个。
<nyfair> ysp__: goagent ssh ...
<jiero> nyfair: 用gnome的那个
<jiero> nyfair: 你去 hack 一下
<MeaCulpa> 7z 不错
<nyfair> jiejie: 不会写代码啊
<nyfair> ...
<ysp__> nyfair, 谢谢了，我百度下
<jiero> nyfair: 你不会代码，骗人人！！！
<MeaCulpa> 百度，人人...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 人人不是所有人的意思吗？
<imtxc> 可不可以在系统里面装中英文两份man手册呢？
<roylez> jiero: 袋鼠渣渣
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐抱抱
<roylez> jiero: 有帽帽我就踢了你
<imtxc> 有激情啊
<nyfair> jiero: peazip其实没有任何问题，只是它实现的方案太偷懒了点，不过能用就行了
<jiero> nyfair: 你可以找人去修peazip啊。
<roylez> imtxc: 激你个头
<jiero> nyfair: 好像作者就一个人。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你是笨蛋。
<imtxc> roylez: 你可以踢人不
<imtxc> roylez: 我看看被踢了啥样么
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
<imtxc> ......
<roylez> ...
 * jiero 还是想踢 imtxc
<roylez> tenzu: 踢了 jiero 
<imtxc> ten老师不会踢我的吧
 * tenzu 高呼：主席万岁！
<jyfl987> jiero: follow your heart
<roylez> tenzu: .
<jiero> jyfl987: my heart is made of glass
<roylez> jyfl987: http://cnbeta.com/articles/174694.htm
<roylez> jyfl987: 里面有一句“社保基数越低越好”......
<tenzu> roylez: 下载mathtype，速度跟屎一样
<jyfl987> roylez: 这是真理
<roylez> tenzu: .... 为什么不直接上lyx
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 全linux环境没有这个问题
<tenzu> roylez: 因为不全是我写的， 我只是corrosponding author T_T
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 Maxima
<roylez> tenzu: 通讯作者更牛好不好，你享受老板待遇了
<tenzu> roylez: 以前NTU一个哥们儿送我的，他是first author
<jyfl987> tenzu: 话说你在渡口那是做僵尸还是教授？
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 你说的对，但是你下载别人的东西，别人可不用linux。而且即使在linux下，我自己打个包想用自己的compress选项都没法gui提供，还是得命令行敲
<adam8157> GNUdog: hamo 刚开会去了
<ysp__> *:?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我的套餐多了40小时的WLAN
<tenzu> jyfl987: 僵尸啊， 地球人都知道了
<roylez> adam8157: nokia 12XX ？
<adam8157> roylez: 1202
<roylez> adam8157: wlan毫无压力
<tenzu> adam8157: 对调一下就是2012
<jyfl987> tenzu: 那你讲的是那些？
<adam8157> tenzu: 0_o
<tenzu> jyfl987: 还处于培训阶段， 不够资格讲课
<adam8157> roylez: 可以电脑上用啊, 譬如在机场的时候
<ack_> 你们好
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你丫培训半年了吧？？
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么用？....我也有...
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我前两天刚入职
<jyfl987> 额 什么学校阿 以后我叫别人报考绕着点
<adam8157> roylez: 连上CMCC的热点, 开网页你就知道了
 * adam8157 afk
<roylez> jyfl987: ............
<ack_> 我的add/remove software 无法搜索网络软件
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/02/28/bat-4.html
<ack_> 一搜索就出错误提示
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不用你说，看时间也知道。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你问过 10086 是为啥多了么？
<GNUdog> hamo: 为啥说是竟然走了呢
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 你下载国内的东西那就没辙了
<huntxu> roylez: 真是人类狭隘的审美观。这鼻子在蝙蝠界那可是潘安一般的美男子啊
<huntxu> 我的反應也是撞樹上把鼻子撞沒了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你那nokia电池给力不
<adam8157> GNUdog: 新的套餐就是这样的
<adam8157> imtxc: 一周一充电
<GNUdog> adam8157: 等于说都赠送了呗？
<adam8157> GNUdog: bingo
<ack_> 嘿，帅哥
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊 那么猛 
 * GNUdog 感觉 Windows 7 太NB了，关机一个更新花了我半个小时了，还没完成
<adam8157> imtxc: 那是
<GNUdog> adam8157: 唔，我说呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在还有卖的？
<imtxc> 每天充电的破华为手机受不了了
<adam8157> imtxc: 黑白屏的
<ack_> 问提
<imtxc> adam8157: 那有啥的
<ack_> 哪个帮我一哈
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 多试验几个压缩工具
<hamo> GNUdog: 因为我以为你不会走阿..
<GNUdog> hamo: -.-  为啥以为我不会走呢？
<hamo> GNUdog: 呃...因为我感觉你不会...
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 偶不要，7z x 万能，但是没人做gui
<GNUdog> hamo: 你的感觉不准，哇哈哈
<roylez> huntxu: 你审美观跟蝙蝠一个级别了
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。自己写个 gui 可以的。
<jiero> nyfair: 发动一下，两三天就写出来了。
<jiero> nyfair: 我上次被陷害了——用了 zenity
<nyfair> jiero: zenity有什么不好吗？
<ack_> 我的add/remove software 无法用
<ack_> 我的add/remove software 无法用
<nyfair> ack_: 换pacman
<ack_> 我是说可不可以修
<jiero> nyfair: 感觉比较麻烦。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 就是对话框。
<nyfair> jiero: gui是个麻烦活，我还是继续peazip吧
<ack_> 那个add/remove software搜就出错
<ack_> 怎么设置
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 不 gui 其实很简单。
<ack_> 如何让add/remove software搜网络上的软件
<jiero> nyfair: 所以我以为 gui 根本不是编程。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 除非实现动画之类的
<cnhezhong> 谁来远控下我的电脑啊  看看是哪里出了问题啊 一会就会有ip冲突出来
<jiero> nyfair: 玩 kernel panic 吧。
<jiero> nyfair: 我需要玩家
<jiero> roylez: 昨天晚上死了6个 orge
<jiero> ogre
<jiero> lol
<nyfair> jiero: rts还是别找我了
<cnhezhong> tenzu: 怎么才能在ubuntu下不受局域网的arp攻击呢 
<ack_> 算了算了，不问了
<jiero> nyfair: 能改成乱七八糟的。
<jiero> nyfair: 反正我玩过空战的
<tenzu> cnhezhong: 从没处理过这个问题
<ofan> 有人准备参加google summer of code么？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 那是你不了解gui编程
<miaoge> 有人在吗
<miaoge> 我的firefox不能正常播放视频 是怎么回事
<namoamitabuddha> mozplugger
<miaoge> shockwave已经安装
<miaoge> 谢谢
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然没去抢蛋糕？
<adam8157> gfrog: 帮我抢了么?
<roylez> gfrog: 抢了蛋糕？
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚下去健身房体验了下
<outman> 有人在用64位的桌面版吗  为啥装在我电脑上及其的卡 求科普。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪个健身房？
<gfrog> adam8157: B1中体倍力么？
<adam8157> gfrog: en
<gfrog> roylez: 今天公司抢蛋糕吃
<gfrog> adam8157: 有钱
<roylez> gfrog: 寄一个给我
<adam8157> gfrog: 感受下而已
<jiero> adam8157: 有咸鱼的DDR2内存吗？
<gfrog> roylez: 只有法式小蛋糕了。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 咸鱼?
<roylez> gfrog: 寄过来
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 我晚饭就等你这蛋糕了
<gfrog> roylez: 那只能email给你了
<hamo> adam8157: 求蛋糕...
<roylez> gfrog: 死青蛙。咒你下辈子投蛤蟆胎
<hamo> gfrog: 求蛋糕..
<adam8157> hamo: 度娘没有么
<nyfair> outman: 显卡驱动弄错了？
<gfrog> roylez: -_- 
<hamo> adam8157: 木...弱抱了...
<gfrog> hamo: 你懂的，手慢无
<outman> 感觉应该是驱动的问题  32位的杠杠的。。。。就是不太明白为啥。。
<gfrog> adam8157: RHEL5在大于4G的内存上自动安装PAE内核？ 真讨厌，有办法禁用这功能没有？
<adam8157> gfrog: pae不好么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ??
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL5 32bit?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我要测试纯32bit内核啊。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己装嘛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 重编译啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 麻烦。。。 而且安装的时候测不到
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 怎么，不是RH support Matrix ??:)
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 用户自己编了内核RH管不管...
<adam8157> gfrog: 貌似得改kickstart
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 当然不管啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你是测内核还是测RHEL?
<outman> 当然不管+1.。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，有方法改？ 我们都自己写的kickstart啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: RHEL
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你要是测RHEL的那管你鸟事...
<adam8157> gfrog: 具体咋改不知道...
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你测一个你们不会Diliver的config, DEV会鸟你？
<MeaCulpa> s/diliver/deliver
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: RHEL难道没32位版本了？ 不是吧，有的呀。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 与PAE等价的可以商榷的内核配置不下几百个，PAE默认开了又咋的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL 32位内核默认开了PAE, 就是你们产品配置，你要测的就是产品配置
<MeaCulpa> 测RHEL, 又不是测内核
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哎呀，长篇大论，真讨厌，
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要Think In Enterprise
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> RHEL要称霸，必须要有这境界 :)
<outman> Fuck In Enterpries
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我是说那种用32bit内核，但是又升级到4G内存的情况嘛，这种情况没法直接在4G memory的机器上模拟
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 等等
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL 32bit 版本居然会侦测机器内存然后从光盘里准备的两套内核里选一个？？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 大过4G之后内核就默认换成PAE了，我还得去手工装个32bit的。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你猜对了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Fuck Enterprise
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这一点也不Enterprise...直接开了PAE啊...省得麻烦
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 遗留问题，RHEL6就没pae
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 除非RHEL有个32bit for 4G+ 版本
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 提bug
<MeaCulpa> 狠狠的骂
<outman> XX for 4G+ ?!
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: RHEL5的bug。。。 额。。。 特别还是内部报的。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 人家虚拟机，内存随时乱改...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。。。
 * MeaCulpa 昨天还把个RHEL内存从12G改到1G, CPU2个，Core 3.25个...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Linux on Power？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yeah, POWERVM嘛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这问题要问问阿蛋了 adam8157 ，不清楚不开PAE的32bit内核支不支持大内存
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1437633321/
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这不是技术问题是逻辑问题嘛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Linux on Power没有神马pae不pae的问题吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不开的话 32bit 只能认到4G, 大部分主板限制只能认到3.2G
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没注意配置，我去看看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 显然没有啊，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: POWER全部都是64bit...
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是config里没开大内存支持喽
<roylez> MeaCulpa: power5的机器有32bit模式
<adam8157> gfrog: pae和那个大内存貌似不是一个意思
<gfrog> adam8157: 我知道。。。 所以我才这么问。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不开pae的话是那样
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，那看似我们也没必要测32bit内核+ 4G+内存这种情况。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 蛋疼
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。 刚刚去健身房抻着了？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 太贵了 要是便宜点我就办了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 曾几何时有存3k送3k
<imtxc>  刚才出去了 irssi里面怎么看前几屏的记录 
<roylez> adam8157: 你给的那看图软件居然叫sxiv？等着咱告死他。我们有存储产品叫xiv...
<adam8157> imtxc: pageup
<roylez> imtxc: page up
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 2.6 内核里怎么找不到pae选项了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hughpage?
<adam8157> roylez: sxiv真不错的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不是那个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<ofan> imtxc: ssh还续期吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 再混几分钟下班
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 跟你转悠回来就睡觉。然后就是在办公室晃悠和聊天....
<imtxc> ofan: 当然续啊 这几天那个盾牌弄给压坏了正纠结呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: -> Processor type and features X86_PAE
<ofan> imtxc: 额
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 话说可以/搜索
<imtxc> ofan: 别荒 周末有空的。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我直接grep config file
<roylez> adam8157: x86_pae，显然power无视
<MeaCulpa> 我记得似乎是，CONFIG_HIGHMEM 又似乎是，X86_PAE, 都没
<imtxc> ofan: 我同学给我踩成渣了 话说招行的那个盾质量真差
<adam8157> roylez: 废话 pae是x86的地址线扩展
<imtxc> 帝都用啥卡打电话便宜撒
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 高端内存是另外的东西
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/54952a5cgw1dqi0vu4slzg.gif
<imtxc> ofan: 你先别删我的key啊 我去给补办一个就续费
<adam8157> imtxc: 路边公共电话, 用公交一卡通, 长途0.1每分钟
<adam8157> ofan: ssh和vpn一个价?
<imtxc> adam8157: 手机的呢 路边的还是等夏天了用
<adam8157> roylez: 小时候看过这电影
<imtxc> ofan: 几年没降价么^-^
<roylez> adam8157: 恩。蛋蛋的悲剧
<tenzu> 还在卖ssh...
<adam8157> imtxc: 手机不知道 我打长途0.19-0.25不等
<ofan> imtxc: 想涨价了
<imtxc> ofan: 额 别介啊 
<ofan> imtxc: 犹豫中，现在支出比较多
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊 反正我看他们的什么乱七八糟的套餐不好用  
<imtxc> ofan: 你要干啥。。。。
<imtxc> ofan: 娶媳妇了？
<ofan> imtxc: ..
<adam8157> imtxc: 打电话多的都直接skype了, 手机无所谓
<imtxc> ofan: 就是涨  你卖试试、
<tenzu> imtxc: 为了养二奶
<ofan> 节省支出
<imtxc> ofan: 你卖ssh这点钱也不够啊
<ofan> 被ebay,paypal挖了好几刀，正心烦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: POWER 64G内存都远不止.
<adam8157> ofan: lol
<ofan> mbd,美帝就是狡猾
<imtxc> adam8157: skype 你那黑屏手机能使？
<adam8157> imtxc: 电脑上打
<imtxc> adam8157: 这样啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ??
<jyfl987> ofan: 你还是做正行吧
<imtxc> 打算在哪交点话费给我送个能待机一两周的电话
 * roylez 下班
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<jyfl987> imtxc: 找不到了 黑白的早绝迹了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 也不一定要黑白么 电池猛就行了 不过黑白的屏幕就是省电
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=60066871
<jyfl987> user.log_2011-11-02                                 100%  146MB  72.8MB/s   00:02
<jyfl987> adam8157: 忽然想起来 你跟当当网似乎有点联系
<jyfl987> imtxc: 电池太猛的 过不了安检
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我又不坐飞机
<ofan> jyfl987: 做什么
 * adam8157 饿了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你不坐车？
<ofan> jyfl987: 做freelancer你做么
<jyfl987> ofan: 做鸡头
<ofan> 艹
<imtxc> jyfl987: 坐车不会管吧
<jyfl987> ofan: freelancer干嘛不做？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 一般人的电池不会管 但是你那种要求的电池已经是炸弹了 根据中国人民共和国交通安全管理方面的条例 你是上不了车的
<ofan> adam8157: redhat不关注gsoc么
<adam8157> ofan: 在校生才有
<jiero> 等等手机诞生的时候就有屏幕吗？
<ofan> adam8157: 我说提交项目
<jiero> 要是有 e-ink 手机也行。
<jiero> 恩。恩
<adam8157> ofan: 不知道
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当当网的名字和你谐音 搞不好你是那创始人的子女 而且李国庆姓李
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这种玩笑不能开
<imtxc> jyfl987: ada就用呢他也坐车
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。刚才问的是闲余的内存
<adam8157> imtxc: 我是手机省 不是电池猛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来你也怕绑票
<adam8157> jiero: ?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 他手机电池哪里猛了？
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。你们那里有闲余的内存吗？
<adam8157> jiero: 我没有...
<ofan> jiero: 我有
<jiero> adam8157: :D
<jiero> ofan: 费用太高
<jiero> ofan: 哦费力鸭 意思 卖 里的
<jiero> 这里有女生吗？
<jiero> 有吗？
<jiero> 有吗？
<jiero> 有没？
<huntxu> luojie就是女的
<ofan> jiero: u
<jyfl987> huntxu: 看名字不就知道了
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987:  ofan  huntxu 。。。你们
<adam8157> jiero: 妹子你好
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 姐裸妹子
<jiero> .
 * jiero 看到一群想妹子想疯了的人
<yue> 。
<joe_china> e
<ofan> 裸姐
<joe_china> UBUNTU11.10在我的电脑上跑的太差劲了
<joe_china> 我都要哭了
<jiero> ofan: 呕饭你别再说了
<jiero> joe_china: 没关系，这是很正常的
<jiero> joe_china: 你看到的都是虚伪的，都是界面慢而已，系统速度是正常的
<jiero> Crucial M4 64GB SSD $79.94 USD @ Amazon
<joe_china> ofan: 我很怀疑UBUNTU11是否支持高清了
<jiero> joe_china: 根本没有几个支持高清的啊，
<ofan> jiero: è´µ
<ofan> 傻蛋才买
<jiero> joe_china: 高清是 4096 P
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵
<jiero> ofan: :(
<joe_china> jiejie: 标清
<joe_china> 我看普通的都卡
<ofan> jiero: 我拍了一个上网本
<jiero> ofan: 成了？
<jiero> ofan: 你学 gebjed.。。
<ofan> jiero: 付款了，要不然能被paypal折腾
<joe_china> jiejie: 我的CPU是N2600， 是不是对UBUNTU来说太新了
<ofan> jiero: thinkpad的上网本要停产了
<jiero> ofan: 哦
<jiero> jiejie: 去死
<jiero> lol
<ofan> jiero: 你毕业没有
<joe_china> 我的CUP是N2600
<jiero> ofan: 毕业了
<joe_china> 是不是太新了
<ofan> jiero: 没找工作？
<jiero> ofan: 没有找。
<ofan> jiero: 那你干嘛
<jiero> ofan: 已经有4个月没去找工作了
<ofan> jiero: ...
<joe_china> 谁告诉我一下
<jiero> joe_china: 不懂
<jiero> joe_china: 自己查去
<adam8157> jiero: 赶紧找去
<joe_china> 额，好把
<jiero> adam8157: 不找了。
<adam8157> jiero: 为啥
<jiero> adam8157: 等着被遣返。
<joe_china> adam8157: 在哪里
<jiero> adam8157: 顺道做我想做的事情
<adam8157> jiero: ... 我想出去而不能, 你竟然等着被遣返
<adam8157> joe_china: ?
<jiero> adam8157: 你能出来，去美国找工作
<adam8157> jiero: ... 我倒是想
<ofan> adam8157: 他就是富二代
<adam8157> ofan: 这么说我就懂了
<jiero> ofan: 反正么。那里都找不到。、
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<ofan> adam8157: 工作几年，攒点钱，直接申请PhD
 * jiero 多数工作都不想干。
<adam8157> ofan: 你要读phd?
<GNUdog> 桌子算是不知道应该怎放置东西了
<GNUdog> 怎么算都不对
<ofan> adam8157: 我说你可以这么搞
<adam8157> ofan: 我连master都不是
<ofan> 我室友就是，但是他不是phd
<ofan> adam8157: 本科可以直接申请PhD
<adam8157> GNUdog: mba给我就好了
<adam8157> ofan: 这个我倒是知道
<GNUdog> adam8157: 祝你今天晚上做一个好梦
<ofan> 我室友就是自己工作攒钱出来的
<jiero> ofan: 去 申请 CMU 的Master快捷课程就是了，PhD没必要
<adam8157> GNUdog: 帮你分忧啊
<ofan> jiero: 你有钱，估计录了我我也读不起
 * gfrog 抓紧屯内存吧，要涨价喽 http://tech.xinmin.cn/3c/2012/02/28/13822671.html
<GNUdog> adam8157: 真是感谢你呢
<jyfl987> ofan: 有啥意思
 * gfrog 还有SSD神马的，是不是要一起跟着涨啊。。。
<jiero> ofan: 为啥？你好像都不打工的。
<ofan> nnd我现在就觉得赔了，让美帝榨干了
<jiero> ofan: 一般去美国的不都是拿着 50%奖学金么。。。
<ofan> jiero: 只能校内打工，没你的分
<jyfl987> ofan: 做外包被
<jiero> ofan: 肯定没我的分
<ofan> jyfl987: 在做
<jyfl987> ofan: 那不就行了
<jiero> ofan: 去参加 GoSC2012
<adam8157> 为啥打不开版面了 http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3675861-1-1.html
<jiero> GSoC2012
<ofan> jyfl987: 跟支出比还是太少了
<jyfl987> ofan: 说明你做的外包太小
<ofan> jyfl987: ..
<adam8157> sevk: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3675861-1-1.html
<ofan> 大的基本都是要签合同的
<adam8157> gfrog: 晚上吃啥
<ofan> 而且发现java的最高
<jiero> ofan: 看好了协议就掐
<ofan> c++都跟php一个价擦
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 他是学生签不了
<jiero> ofan:  java 非常流行——跨平台支持 Linux/Mac
<adam8157> ofan: C和Py呢?
<ofan> adam8157: 有c的但是要求高，要么是做很底层的，实时性高
<jyfl987> ofan: 正常 来找外包cpp的
<jiero> adam8157: 不留
<ofan> 没见过py的项目
<jiero> adam8157: 一般都是 .Net
<ofan> 一般php,.net,java,cpp,js,...
<jiero> 要不java要不 .net
<jiero> 。。。
 * adam8157 我好冷门
<jiero> adam8157: 因为你这样的维护少了，不适合赚钱的。
<jiero> adam8157: 明白么
<adam8157> jiero: 明白...
 * ofan 真愁人
<imtxc> 刚吃饭去  沙县好咸
<jiero> adam8157: 越是稍微不稳定，越是功能稍微缺——越是需要人力
<ofan> 学java又得半年时间
<ofan> 听说一做jboss的月薪6w
<jyfl987> ofan: USD?
<ofan> jyfl987: rmb
<imtxc> jboss是个嘛
<GNUdog> 蛤蟆又跑了
<ofan> jyfl987: 我室友来之前2w/m 也是搞java
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<imtxc> ofan: 你在嘛地方？
<jiero> ofan: 至少是
<jiero> USD 
<ofan> 看来我对市场预估完全错误...
<jiero> ofan: 当老板
<adam8157> ofan: 在米国给我10K USD/m 就可以了
<jiero> ofan: 就可以决定用什么了
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个有啥诶
<ofan> adam8157: 10K  开玩笑呢
<jyfl987> ofan: 看来你不适合做开发，你还是继续研究做老板吧
<jiero> ofan: 上次见到的有个家伙就是移民性质的开放型雇主，自己开发并且雇佣别人帮忙
<adam8157> ofan: 一年120K USD 美国码农到不了?
<ofan> 给我2k我就知足了
<ofan> adam8157: 不多，除非像facebook,google之类的
<jiero> ofan: 去 GSoC2012，3个月25K
<adam8157> ofan: 一年24K, 扣税剩15K, 还活么?
<ofan> adam8157: 一月2k在我这可以活的挺滋润
<jyfl987> adam8157: 应该能活 你不能拿人民币的消费去套usd
<ofan> 反正老美干什么都贷款
<adam8157> ofan: 你在哪里
<ofan> adam8157: ohio
<ofan> 大农村
<jyfl987> ofan: 蒙大拿？
<ofan> 去纽约或者加州生活费就高了，工资也高
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你也是starbucks的杯子...
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是，本来录了蒙大拿，没去
<jiero> ofan: 不是偏远地区工资高么？
<ofan> jiero: ...
<jiero> ofan: 这里是。
<jyfl987> ofan: 那去了内华达州看沙漠？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 对啊
<ofan> 给我2k,给我个h1b,绝对乐的屁颠屁颠的
<jiero> ofan: 因为偏远地区消费贵
<jiero> ofan: 恩。好吧，有钱了就雇佣你。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你地袋鼠国码农什么价？
<ofan> jiero: 南半球什么都反着？
<ofan> jyfl987: 没去
<adam8157> ofan: 2K h1b我就不去了
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你去哪里了
<ofan> adam8157: 可以提升的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你真是想不开阿 
<jiero> jyfl987: 码农？一年38K起步？
<ofan> 恩 真想不开
<jyfl987> jiero: 到手多少？
<jiero> jyfl987: 广告是这样
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么广告？
<jiero> jyfl987: 30K下部分不交税。
<ofan> 只要稳定，定时续h1b，哥就不愁了
<adam8157> ofan: 起码7K + H1B, 最好10K + L1B
<jiero> jyfl987: 就是招工广告
<ofan> adam8157: 那技术得过硬
<jyfl987> jiero: 那比一般的似乎好点
<adam8157> jyfl987: 给你2K H1B, 你去?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有什么大不了 我肯定去
<ofan> adam8157: 我说刚毕业的
<jiero> jyfl987: 差不多到手34K？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你transfer去我司米帝本部吧
<jyfl987> 关键是出去了 机会多得是
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你真想得开
<jiero> jyfl987: 很低的，和销售差不多的工资
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 我翻翻wiki去 看看需要多少年
<ofan> 2k在我这温饱不愁，还能有房有车
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要的只是个机会而已 平时多参加本地活动 认识点人 过一阵就跳背
<jyfl987> jiero: 吃住足够了
<jiero> jyfl987: 看你的要求
<ofan> 跳去创业公司拿齐全，一拿到投资你就发了
<ofan> 期权
<jiero> jyfl987: 老外晚上去喝一通就几百
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个还有硬指标？ 去年有个jboss的哥们transfer去了袋鼠国本部
<jyfl987> jiero: 我就喜欢吃肉 
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊? 他来了几年
<ofan> 要是上市，这辈子都不愁了
<gfrog> adam8157: 唔知
<jiero> jyfl987: 那去非欧式餐馆就便宜
<ofan> java真的很赚唉
<ofan> 擦动摇了
<jiero> ofan: 你学啥的？
<jiero> C++？
<gfrog> ofan: 米帝那里python吃得开嘛？ 
<ofan> jiero: 我什么都学
<jyfl987> jiero: 为何去欧式的很贵？ 德国餐馆有么 我对猪肉 香肠什么的都喜欢
<jiero> ofan: 那你为啥怕java
<jiero> jyfl987: 因为传统
<ofan> gfrog: 小公司可能用得多
 * imtxc 折腾了个octopress 发现没啥写的
<gfrog> ofan: 言外之意还是比较小众喽？
<ofan> gfrog: 去年纽约薪水最高的职业是ruby程序员
<jyfl987> jiero: 这跟传统有p关系 难道一斤猪肉 白澳餐馆卖100 华人餐馆卖20？
<gfrog> ofan: 看来还是得回去补习C啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 德国的没见，主要是 意大利 中亚 东南亚 东亚 类型的
<gfrog> ofan: 啧啧，ruby真奇葩
<jiero> jyfl987: 对啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 你不明白么
<jiero> jyfl987: 中国人就是贱货`
<jiero> 哈哈
<jyfl987> jiero: 诶 还是东亚吧 鱼香肉丝 酸菜鱼应该有吧 有的话 我就满足了 其他无所谓
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你就是事多
<ofan> gfrog: 感觉ruby比python更火
<jyfl987> jiero: 很好阿 贱货往往能来事阿
<jyfl987> ofan: ror快嘛 企业管你用什么 谁快用谁
<ofan> twitter,github 等
<gfrog> ofan: 沾ror的光了
<ofan> 都是用的ror吗？
<gfrog> ofan: python那个神马框架比较不太好用
<ofan> gfrog: 什么？
<jiero> 不说了。反正我对程序不通。
<jiero> 外边下雨了。
<jiero> 恩。看书。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我主要是吃饭，网络 其他都无所谓
<jyfl987> jiero: 想想在欧美国家电子产品超级便宜阿
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，叫django，总想不起来怎么拼
<jiero> jyfl987: 不便宜
<ofan> jyfl987: 环境比较适合码农
<GNUdog> gfrog: django 还不错啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 不过可以不等有钱就用
 * gfrog 其实如果有机会，不管多少钱我都会投奔米帝的，头也不回的那种。。。
<GNUdog> Python 又不是只有 django 一个构架，那么多呢
<gfrog> GNUdog: 难道国内大家用的都不好？ 看起来各种各样的问题
<GNUdog> gfrog: 只是比较方便一点儿罢了
<imtxc> gfrog: 又没法把家人都带过去
<gfrog> GNUdog: 没几个靠谱的，看了几眼web.py，更弱
<ofan> gfrog: 攒钱，申请ms/phd，很多这么干的
<ofan> imtxc: 那都是水到渠成的事
<GNUdog> gfrog: web.py 本身定位就是以弱为优势的
<jiero> gfrog: 哦。。。我哥不要绿卡了，嫌麻烦。。。你要找那卡的话要苦苦工作多年。看你是否觉得值得
<gfrog> imdiot: 总有机会的
<ofan> 一个人移了，全家都能移
<GNUdog> 不是像 django 之类什么都给你弄好
<imtxc> ofan: 哦啊
<gfrog> ofan: 嗯。。。。
<ofan> 就像五羊那样的
<jyfl987> jiero: 怎么不便宜 ？几百块的
<jyfl987> ofan: 环境无所谓 我家是黄山 环境又不差
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。算吧。
<gfrog> jiero: 不要那卡在米帝能买房不？ 能买车不？ 能有医保啥的不？
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过关键是做事情 政府不会想着捞你钱 老来折腾你
<gfrog> jiero: 反正我没帝都绿卡，这些都干不了
<jiero> gfrog: 每年能待半年那种
<ofan> jyfl987: 会有人唠你钱的
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是你自己的问题
<ofan> 各种诱惑
<ofan> jyfl987: 各种门道
<jyfl987> 目前只有吃和网络对我有诱惑
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你自己兴趣广泛 怪不得别人
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你过的就太悲催了
<jiero> ofan: 只怪你看不清本质，当然
<jyfl987> ofan: 我出来工作只为了糊口 其实我很想待在家里
<jyfl987> ofan: 我倒是觉得你比较悲催 你是 生物电驱动， 而不是心智驱动
<ofan> jyfl987: ...没法说
<jyfl987> ofan: 人各有志 我这样出去没负担 呵呵
<jyfl987> 我想老外应该比较欢迎我这样的 
<jyfl987> 可能不太欢迎你们这种
<ofan> ...
<GNUdog> http://synergy-foss.org/  访问不能了么？
<ofan> nnd 我还是睡觉去
<ofan> jyfl987: 你想的是我曾经想的，我觉得来了以后这么搞不行
<jyfl987> ofan: 你觉得你跟我想德一样 其实是不一样的 
<ofan> jyfl987: 否则就跟 jiero 一样找不到工作
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> ofan: jiero不会编程 我会 这就是最本质的区别
<jyfl987> 一个掌握了技术 一个没掌握
<ofan> jyfl987: 什么技术？
<ofan> 如果你会的别人都不会这么说还行
<psychologe> 最近一好朋友的爸爸被查出肝硬化，医生说只有几个月的寿命了。才四十多岁，看着好心痛，这里有没有懂医的朋友！
<jyfl987> ofan: 我又不追求很高质量的生活 你要追求各种享受 开销自然就大了 开销大 自然就希望掌握更牛逼的技能去多赚点回来
<ofan> jyfl987: 我没说我追求享受
<jyfl987> ofan: 如果你觉得国外的竞争更激烈 生存更困难 可以考虑来帝都 这里我是生存下来了
<ofan> jyfl987: 对新移民来说是不容的
<jyfl987> ofan: 那无非是你不肯放弃原来那种比较高的地位要求而已
<jyfl987> 你在国内 程序员收入也还可以 自我感觉很良好罢了
<ofan> jyfl987: 我要求很低
<jyfl987> ofan: 你自己觉得低而已 adam8157_away 也觉得他没什么要求 
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过你可以说说你的要求 我们来客观分析下
<ofan> jyfl987: 我是说你那种安分的要求我觉得在美帝是行不通的
<jyfl987> ofan: 我又没打算去美帝
<jyfl987> ofan: 我喜欢加国 白澳 新西兰这种
<ofan> 去澳洲？
<ofan> jyfl987: 这些都往美帝跑
<jyfl987> ofan: 人各有志么 尤其是在这个时代 我是深信趋势是大分散的
<mugebjgd> psychologe: 换肝
<imtxc> 自己的github 还剩多少空间了能看不
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> test
<yangfan> 请问一下，UBUNTU是不是不能格式化1T的硬盘啊？
<soiamso> yangfan: 1PB 都可以估计
<yangfan> soiamso：我是说格式化成NTFS的
<soiamso> yangfan: 不生产4T 的硬盘是因为微软的标准落后
<soiamso> yangfan: 那样你要查 ntfs的资料，跟什么系统没有什么关系
<yangfan> soiamso：那FAT是不是还有大文件的限制啊？
<soiamso> yangfan: 4G
<fvw> imtxc: hi
<imtxc> fvw: hei
<soiamso> yangfan: 还用fat 也是 android 适合win的用户，
<yangfan> soiamso：是啊！就是因为这个才不想弄成FAT的
<soiamso> yangfan: 所有的数码用品还在用fat就是微软连累的。
<fvw> soiamso: 呵呵
<fvw> soiamso: fat 比较简单嘛
<yangfan> 我有一些大型的游戏那就拷不进去了哦
<soiamso> fvw: 开发嵌入产品的都用 linux的，估计都比较简单
<fvw> soiamso: 也不是
<fvw> soiamso: wince的也很多
<fvw> soiamso: wince更简单 
<fvw> soiamso: 花点钱 快的卖 很多公司还是很乐意的
<soiamso> fvw: 对阿，在大街上 一堆 activex的错误，估计用win的都是垄断公司
<metbsd> win7还是不错的
<metbsd> 稳定，兼容，界面
<imtxc> fvw: 你有.xpm格式的图片不
<fvw> soiamso: 能用就会哦啊
<soiamso> metbsd: 如果没有竞争对手，估计没有win7的出现。
<fvw> imtxc: 从来不用
<fvw> imtxc: 你要来干嘛
<fvw> 用工具转吧
<imtxc> fvw: 哦就是看看啥样的
<soiamso> metbsd: 不是因为微软缺钱也不会推动升级，升级收费
<fvw> imtxc: vim可以打开的唯一一种图片。。
<fvw> imtxc: 呵呵
<imtxc> fvw: 这样啊 今天在哪看好像瞧见了 是第一次听说 就想看看啥样子
<metbsd> win7注册码也很容易得到
<soiamso> metbsd: 如果不容易得到，怎样病毒营销，怎样锁定市场
<imtxc> fvw: 哦 想起来了是在主席的urxvt配置文件里看到的。
<metbsd> 微软缺什么都好，都应该不缺钱吧
<fvw> imtxc: 不要用 urxvt了
<imtxc> fvw: 怎么？
<metbsd> 这些和消费者没啥关系吧，消费者只关心通过操作系统，把软件利用好，把工作完成
<fvw> imtxc: terminator 更好
<soiamso> metbsd: 早都转到linux 发行版了，大部分公司就 jvm, office ,如果office还是内部用的话转linux太简单了。
<metbsd> 操作系统的使命就完成了
<metbsd> 事实上linux软件永远都是匮乏的，相比起windows
<fvw> imtxc: http://imm.io/hvyB
<soiamso> metbsd: 微软策略，盗版霸占小公司，在大公司收非，打翻版官司
<user8888> hello
<metbsd> 大部分消费者都不管的，绝大部分电脑用户连control panel都不知道是啥，信不信由你
<soiamso> metbsd: 大部分经营相关的 erp类软件都有linux版，公司机器还玩游戏干嘛
<imtxc> fvw 啊刚才话没说完 电脑闪着闪着  就关机了
<user8888> 请教一下各位：为什么在虚拟机中建立的ssh服务器，然后通过bridge连接到主机，却经常出现连接关闭的错误提示？
<soiamso> metbsd: 只要微软的大客户持续不买单，他就要降价，攻取消费者市场，这样价格才能下来。
<imtxc> fvw: 我用urxvt 主要是因为在它里面可以用vim的desert配色
<user8888> 19:30:56.578 SOCKS5 connection from 127.0.0.1:3702 failed: Client connection closed before completion of protocol.
<user8888> 19:30:56.640 SOCKS5 connection from 127.0.0.1:3703 failed: Client connection closed before completion of protocol.
<user8888> 19:30:57.734 SOCKS5 connection from 127.0.0.1:3704 failed: Client connection closed before completion of protocol.
<user8888> 是我哪里设置不对吗？
<imtxc> user8888: 可以ping 通？
<user8888> imtxc: 我试一试
<soiamso> user8888: 你127.0.0.1 是 host 的地址还是guest的地址？
<user8888> imtxc: 时好使坏，ssh连接，比较奇怪
<imtxc> user8888: s什么系统 什么虚拟机 虚拟机里什么系统
<metbsd> 我认识很多人，连双击都很难实现的，还让他们用linux，简直天方夜谭
<user8888> soiamso: 是guest的地址。我在虚拟机中用ssh服务器，然后vpn到墙外。
<fvw> imtxc: terminator 更好http://imm.io/hvyB
<imtxc> user8888: 这么纠结啊。。
<imtxc> fvw: 没事儿 再不折腾这个了
<user8888> imtxc: host机器是windows xp，虚拟机软件是virtualbox，4.1.8版本。guest机器是debian最小安装，就安装了ssh服务器和vpn
<soiamso> metbsd: 学习linux桌面，跟win的难度是一样的，估计视频翻版才是平台抉择的关键。
<user8888> imtxc: 主要是vpn感觉不太灵活，所以就搞了个虚拟机里面vpn。然后ssh到虚拟机来爬墙。
<user8888> imtxc: 因为vpn没法p2p连接，否则会被封锁
<soiamso> metbsd: 为什么不好用的人，都是这样认为的，没有游戏玩，没有vod看。
<imtxc> user8888: 额 这个就不清楚了。。 
<user8888> 19:31:01.156 Closing SOCKS5 connection from 127.0.0.1:3578, sent: 0, received: 0.
<user8888> 19:31:01.171 Closing SOCKS5 connection from 127.0.0.1:3599, sent: 2173, received: 4301.
<user8888> 19:31:01.218 Closing SOCKS5 connection from 127.0.0.1:3600, sent: 2194, received: 4657.
<imtxc> adam8157: 这就做饭吃完了啊？你有xpm格式的图片不
<user8888> imtxc:感觉什么的可能性比较高一些？缓存之类的 是否需要设置高一些？
<metbsd> 没有网银，没有ps，没有office
<satnosun> 飘过……我妈就属于双击都很难实现的人……
<user8888> imtxc: 感觉是一整一整，有时候有堵住的感觉。
<imtxc> user8888: 我猜着吧 肯定不是那个原因 你试试用NAT 和虚拟机连接
<user8888> imtxc: 但是用nat的话，就没法vpn了好像
<metbsd> 我妈能开电脑就不错了，哈哈
<soiamso> metbsd: 网银有的，而且全是linux系统下完成的，
<soiamso> metbsd: 只是选的银行的问题。
<user8888> imtxc: 另外，我给虚拟机分配的内存只有64M，应该够大吧？我用free看了看内存，似乎只用了20M左右
<imtxc> user8888: 哦 也对。这我就不是很清楚了  记得以前我用虚拟机学Linux的时候 在xp里面ssh到redhat 很稳定啊 没啥问题
<metbsd> 不管是谁的问题，没有就没得用，很现实的问题
<imtxc> user8888: 64可能是有点小了 啊 瞎猜的。。
<metbsd> 别人用windows也不是玩的，只是想把工作完成罢了
<user8888> imtxc: 我也感觉比较奇怪。ssh有没有并发数之类是设置？
<soiamso> metbsd: office 就是翻版病毒营销策略，没有哪个老师不用ms 的office 原因就是他以前就开始用ms的翻版，
<satnosun> 06年的电脑表示跑虚拟机很卡啊，是啥原因呢？
<imtxc> user8888: 只是GFW的话 不用怎么配置啊 我以前用过的
<user8888> imtxc: 另外，我现在ssh到虚拟机中的debian。然后虚拟机vpn到墙外。用的是一个网卡，这个有没有问题？
<user8888> imtxc: 什么意思？你也这样的方式，vpn -》 ssh？
<imtxc> user8888: 可以的 只要虚拟机里面可以上网 
<imtxc> user8888: 以前这样弄过
<metbsd> office2007挺好的，速度快，界面漂亮，我天天用，特别是excel和word
<satnosun> linux下看pdf用啥软件啊？我用evince，选文字的时候会出现乱码
<user8888> 你用什么虚拟机软件的？vmware？
<imtxc> user8888:恩
<soiamso> metbsd: 如果老师觉得会被逮到而且罚款，估计就推荐用libreoffice了
<imtxc> satnosun: 能看着不乱码就可以了
<user8888> imtxc: 难道是virtualbox本身的bug？
<imtxc> user8888: 肯定不是
<user8888> imtxc: 看来要看看是不是这个问题
<satnosun> imtxc: 好吧……
<user8888> imtxc: 为什么肯定不是？
<imtxc> user8888: 我是感觉的 你应该问问ofan
<user8888> imtxc: 症状看起来似乎是并发数多的时候就出问题。有相关的建议没？
<soiamso> metbsd: 估计你没有用过可以升级的office2007 而且还整天保存为 .docx . 但是大公司里面的2007升级后更本就不支持docx了
<user8888> imtxc: 似乎不在。ofan
<imtxc> user8888: 其实吧 我发现你知道的比我多。。。
<soiamso> metbsd: 而且很多2007都没有升级
<imtxc> user8888: 我只是那样做过一次
<metbsd> 2007支持兼容版本的
<user8888> imtxc: 不是的，主要是刚弄这个。所以稍微研究了一下。表象而已。怎么说，三人行，必有我师嘛
<soiamso> metbsd: docx已经被判为侵权，需要在后续产品中去除吧
<satnosun> soiamso: 那以后用啥格式？
<metbsd> 我每天用docs
<Heartbeat> 我用的默认的Document Viewer 2.32.0看pdf
<soiamso> satnosun: 爱用啥用啥，没有那个老板在乎，其实。可能管理者在乎，因为翻版习惯问题，还是用ms
<soiamso> satnosun: 管理者还是需要修改你写的东西的吧
<Jonny> admin
<Jonny> bye
<jiero> yangfan: 不正常的法子
<cysnap> 每天晚上这个时候，国外的网站一律龟速⋯⋯联通简直是大悲剧
<satnosun> 论坛上那个Ubuntu 12.04 (Daily Build)安装了的话如果以后发布正常的Ubuntu 12.04 可以直接升级不用重装吧？
<jiero> cysnap: 每天这个时候国内网站一律龟速，真实悲剧
<jiero> satnosun: 都是一样的
<vic> 每天各个时候 国内外网站一律龟速。。真是悲剧
<cysnap> 有什么国内的rss reader？ 和google reader差不多类型的
<satnosun> jiero: 就是说以后的12.04就是从这个daily build？
<satnosun> google reader挺好用的嘛
<cysnap> google reader 有时候总被墙
<cysnap> 我又不能时时刻刻都翻
<cysnap> 而且翻出去之后google reader的速度也大减了
<jiero> satnosun: 维护期都一直更新，所以存档都没啥意义
<jiero> 有一个游戏名字想不起来了。
<jiero> 谁帮我想想。就是开始于大炮发射小蠕虫，用各种道具摆放回收引导小虫钻进一个花瓶里变蝴蝶的游戏。
<jiero> 大概是 1991年到1994年的作品
<cysnap> 百遍天虫？ 还是百战天虫
<jiero> 不是，那个是打架的
<jiero> 娃哈哈，又找到小时后喜欢的一个。 God of Thunder
<roylez_> adam8157: 记忆碎片里那个人，最后是杀错人了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 好久之前看的了
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 这片子看得好累。完全不能走神
<metbsd> http://office.microsoft.com/zh-cn/excel-help/HA010355787.aspx?CTT=5&origin=HA101878944
<metbsd> 原来msoffice和openoffice有很多地方不一样
<jiero> roylez_ 额。
<jiero> roylez_ 我发现我纯没节奏感呢。
<jiero> roylez_ 看到 thunar 的图标真漂亮啊。竟然是 quake 。
<vic> libreoffice 各种不适应。。。。。
<metbsd> 还是msoffice2007爽
<touparx> 07爽？
<touparx> 一点都不简洁
<metbsd> 我还挺喜欢07的界面的，把东西都亮出来了
<metbsd> 不像2003，东西都在菜单里，要去找
<vic> 恩恩  一直在用wps
<mugebjgd> msoffice太慢
<vic> 等wps for linux 中
<soiamso> metbsd: 用得快的人都是快捷键。
<mugebjgd> 已经5年没用msoffice
<vic> 说实话 msoffice的快捷键很坑爹
<mugebjgd> 太慢
<vic> mugebjgd: 那用啥？
<mugebjgd> vic: TeX, openoffice
<vic> mugebjgd: 我是每天要word word  openofice的兼容性一直不太相信  
<touparx> metbsd>我一直键盘操作，所以习惯03
<mugebjgd> vic: 无需兼容性
<mugebjgd> vic: pdf输出
<vic> mugebjgd: 你爽  我不行啊 。。。
<wxg4net> 大家好 bin/ld: cannot find -lm  这个lm是什么意思？
<imtxc> 又吃了东西 无聊了
<imtxc> 继续采访 大家的浏览器主页都是啥
 * imtxc 用了好久的hao123
<soiamso> wxg4net: math
<Heartbeat> www.baidu.com
<wxg4net> 缺少math库？
<wxg4net> soiamso， thanks  我检查下
<Heartbeat> no!!现在是www.google.com.hk  baidu是以前常用的主页
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ http://start.fedoraproject.org/
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ http://start.fedoraproject.org/ 有搜索框 ，還有 fedora以及linux相關不相關的最新news
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 哦啊。
<Heartbeat> 嗯，我正在看
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 嗯嗯
<Heartbeat> redhat赞助的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU1MDIxNDky.html
<touparx> imtxc>我主页aout:blank
<imtxc> touparx: 为啥
<touparx> s/aout/about
<touparx> 启动快
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 咦 那个搜索框不错啊
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 嗯
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 不过做主页的话速度有点慢了 ～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 不會啊，，我想打開 一按 alt+home 就馬上出現，，
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 那個搜索框 默認是 www.google.com 不是 com.hk 當然有時會慢，，
<roylez_> imtxc: 鄙视用hao123的
<imtxc> roylez_:google 在我这里经常被墙 
<mugebjgd> hao123是什么
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席你用啥
<roylez_> imtxc: google
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 是我的浏览器主页
<imtxc> roylez_: homepage?
<roylez_> imtxc: .
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 色情主页？
<imtxc> roylez_: .hk?
<roylez_> imtxc: 神马叫做homepage？
<roylez_> imtxc: google.com
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 要是色情主页我也用
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 不是啊
<imtxc> metbsd: 你推荐个
<roylez_> adam8157: 那个啥记忆碎片，情节比未知死亡难多了。导演的剪裁也变态得多
<metbsd> imtxc, 推荐什么？
<imtxc> metbsd: 啊 发错了 对不起
<roylez_> adam8157: 看了下豆瓣的5星电影，豆瓣上混的文艺青年还不是一般的重口
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 你给个色情主页来用
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 6park
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个当然好
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 要不墙的
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 没墙的路过
<imtxc> mugebjgd: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 有人评论里面说看了5遍。我觉得为了看懂，看5遍不夸张。不过这样太浪费生命了
 * imtxc 撤了 睡觉去
<imtxc> a~~~~~~
<roylez_> adam8157: 为了不浪费生命，我还是看无脑的垃圾电影比较好
<mugebjgd> roylez 那片子你竟然看不懂？
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 马马虎虎...
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 几乎懂了，看了点评论才更明白了些
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 没看过的路过
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 你被我晃点了
<mugebjgd> :-D
<cysnap> 正在给wordpress做一个HTML5 的IOS Web APP, 好神奇啊！不会javascript 也能做！
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 你的id怎么多了个mu？变性了？成母的了？
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 现在的城市前缀
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 母尼黑？
<mugebjgd> münster
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 是公尼黑
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 公的是和尚，母的才是尼
<pichina> 哎，还是ubuntu-cn里面人多啊
<satnosun> google 在我这里经常被墙 too
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也是，，不過我用點時間打些域名就是
<satnosun> 记忆碎片看了两遍才知道讲的是什么……
<byzantium> 问一下  就是谁知道这是怎么实现的  谢谢
<roylez_> satnosun: ...看两遍太花时间了
<byzantium> 管理员 呵呵 怎么共享图片亚
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的private key有密码吗？http://unixwiz.net/techtips/ssh-agent-forwarding.html
<adam8157> roylez_: 有
<roylez_> adam8157: 糕手
<adam8157> roylez_: 默认不就得有么
<roylez_> adam8157: agent有没有用？
<roylez_> adam8157: ....默认我都直接回车了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我没用
<MeaCulpa_> .
<roylez_> adam8157: 怎么用agent
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: . 相信你跟我一个安全级别的吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://unixwiz.net/techtips/ssh-agent-forwarding.html  这个挺不错的
<adam8157> roylez_: agent就是解密你的私钥然后设置timeout呗
<adam8157> roylez_: archwiki上有说用法, 我不用那个东西
<roylez_> adam8157: 瞎说，login之后可以只用一次密码
<adam8157> roylez_: timeout长点就是一次咯
<roylez_> adam8157: 瞎说....
<adam8157> roylez_: 理解成没timeout也行...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 啥？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 啥级别？
 * MeaCulpa_ 洗烤箱是项很有意思的活动...回味上两周都吃了点啥...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ssh private key没密码
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Linux没有，单位笔记本Windows曾经有过...
<metbsd> Linux快播也没，百度影音也没
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我又收到个猎头给的RH JD... Linux Admin
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 人才
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 毛，你们开始招Admin了...输出人力了？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: admin是干啥的?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 网管
<MeaCulpa_> :)
<adam8157> 0_o
<MeaCulpa_> internal admin就是网管了...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 是不是你们那里也有不少回家不碰Linux的？拿Linux当gdb/gmake console的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 有不少
 * adam8157 afk
<MeaCulpa_> test个RHEL我都要喷，作网管岂不是艰苦卓绝了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/articles/transparent-mulithop.html
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Transparent Multi-hop SSH
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 搞不懂这nc玩意
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: nc 就是个tcp/udp transfer 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你看得懂那proxycommand吗？
<MeaCulpa_> nc 作接力... 起是可以一路nc, ssh只是在两头保证安全
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 接力阿，后两个entry你就忘了ssh
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你说起来轻松...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 搞定了。以后家里挂tucson代理不用输密码了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 直接multi-hop从公司转tucson了....
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: man ssh_config
<MeaCulpa_> 看proxycommand
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 得，反正我弄好了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 米国人没办法阻止我挂代理了
<MeaCulpa_> 干嘛要multi-hop
<iCookie> 物理阻止........
<MeaCulpa_> 公司直接起http代理
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你意思，22监听不违反公司规定？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我squid挂8123就违反了？
<MeaCulpa_> 再说还有proxychains, chains嘛~~
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: nc的闪光点在于-e /bin/bash, 那就不是代理那么简单了，直接就过去了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 神马叫做22监听
<MeaCulpa_> 洗澡
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 可能公司IT觉的扫描到22监听不算啥，sshd, 但你可以随便找个app监听22 端口...
<satnosun> mint为啥比ubuntu火呢？
<MeaCulpa_> 甚至用80端口...
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu怎样通过命令设置无线网卡的ip http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365577 我的无线网卡能过自动获得和图形界面设置ip并上网，如何通过命令设置呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yusan — 2012-02-28 21:59 
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你这倒是提醒我了，我们那里两个网段的中转机器上有cygwin...
<satnosun> ubuntu12.04相对于10.04硬件要求高很多么？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech2ipo.com/44827/
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 密码被破，卫星电话可能也不可靠了 - Tech2IPO
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 请问怎样才能升级gnome-shell至最新的3.3/3.4 ??? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365584 我的本子的显卡是ATI X1350，老卡不支持闭源，所以就用的系统自带的驱动，可以跑gnome-shell。 系统是11.10 Gnome3.2.1 但是无论用FF还是Chromium/Chrome上网，打开网页时界面常常卡死（发现是gnome-shell进程僵住了），安装FlashBlock …
<CyrusYzGTt> kernel v3.3-rc5  了
<stlifey> 而且wake lock也进去了
<user8888> at
<Inode_LF> hello 
<cysnap> hello Inode_LF
<sevk> Inode_LF, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<Inode_LF> cysnap: 最妙的是总有人打world
<Inode_LF> sevk: 改名字了，小K
<sevk> Inode_LF, 腾出一些变化？  ㍯ 
<oc>  #ubuntu-cn
<cysnap> oc ，是的，你在这里！
<alvin_rxg> :q
<sevk> alvin_rxg:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<alvin_rxg> wtf
<alvin_rxg> :q
<alvin_rxg> :q ??????
<knownbad> :q
<ofan> wtf
<gebjgd> :q
<gebjgd> :q
<gebjgd> ri
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ssd 50€ 64gb
<liteng> 怎么没人说话
<mugebjgd> liteng: 大夜里快2点了 还能有人说话么
<liteng> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……，看来是我发疯路
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去mediamarkt
<liteng> why?
<mugebjgd> liteng: 你猜
<liteng> mediamarkt
<liteng> 难道午夜有节目，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<tonghuix> 还有没睡觉的吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 干嘛呢?
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 自我增值
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 看什么呢?
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 货币战争
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: .......
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你干什么呢？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 无聊.....
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 老婆刚走一天，你就难不住寂寞了？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 今天星期二。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 耐的住 
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 电视也没有什么好东西。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我这里没什么电视
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我想买个wii
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 无聊
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 不是有接收器吗？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: wii适合很多人一起玩。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没有台
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不喜欢
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 家里的电视机慢死了
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 慢？什么意思？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 微软太垃圾
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 说什么呢？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 微软系统的电视机
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你不是在linux下用吗？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 不过看个pps，风行什么的还是不错滴。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 电视卡只能在win下
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 家里就这台电视机是win了
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 不是有可以用在linux下的吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不支持cable
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 新买一个不就得了？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没有
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: saturn就这一种
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你的文件服务器上有什么？我可不可以远程上去看看？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你不会网购呀。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没东西
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 从来不下载电影
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 向来在线
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 在这个地方下载电影，不太理智。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 看否今年的春晚？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 小品，今天的幸福，感觉真的不错。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 所以从来不下
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 直接在线
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 一般
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 二进制的六个1两个0是十进制的多少来着？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 想起来了，252
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不会用计算器啊
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 这个要记住的。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 2hoch8 - 1 - 3
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你老婆什么时候回来?
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: mugebjgd 妇女节。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 妇女节回来。
<mugebjgd> mugebjgd: 超强啊
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: XD
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 搞个party？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 可以啊
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你们过来吧
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 禁止单身参加。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你干什么呢？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我找个妓女行吧
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你猜
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我靠，当然不行了。需要货真价实的，要不然就变质了。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 编译什么鬼东西？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我在问你，你的文件服务器上有什么，我远程上去看看。玩玩。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 从来不编译
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没东西
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 让我上去转一圈也好，能不能远程？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不能
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 只能内网
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 那你弄他有什么用？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 自己存东西
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 能异地存取多好。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有dropbox
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你的多大？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我的18.5G。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 3.2
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 太小了。没什么好玩的，无聊中。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 还用你的windoze呢
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 时而时而。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 不过现在用win比较多。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 反正你也是ubuntu
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 不是，前段时间弄个一个arch。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 没怎么用，还放在那里。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 给你老婆买mac了?
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 没有，我什么时候说给她买mac？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 买也是给自己买。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我总看到有人拿着mac的本子，里面运行着win的系统。每次都让我鄙视的不行，这些人再也不敢在我面前用mac了。买了就老实的用苹果的系统，壳变了，瓤没变，有什么意思。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 买了mac上win的才是弃暗投明
<mugebjgd> 比如ofan
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我倒是准备买个mac，就用苹果的系统。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 鄙视你
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 果黑路过
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 来吧，过招。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 懒得和mac用户过招
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 去douban吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 干嘛用的
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 自己google去。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不用
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 听歌用的?
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 书，电影，音乐等等。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不用
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你都去些什么网站？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没时间看 听歌 用lastfm
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: linuxtoy pro-linux weehaa google+
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你现在也去weehaa这种地方。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 为什么不去
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我居然在google+上没有你。
<kk>  06:08
<psychologe> 前几天更新了很多库文件，之后发现qstardict 打开后，输入单词查询的话，会自动退出。重装也不行，有没有什么命令能跟踪一下，看是那个地方，或那个库引起的？
<knownbad> 从 terminal 启动 qstardict.
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-29
<ibodi> jiero: zao
<jiero> ibodi: 中午了不是。
<ibodi> jiero: kindle 没有汉化，字体也挺好看了： 你用你的测试一下：kindle.sf.net
<ibodi> jiero: 31/35PT 汉字效果最好看。准园的。
<jiero> ibodi: 我的这个电池不好。。。要去换。
<jiero> ibodi: 充电都不行。
<ibodi> jiero: 是吗？我的还可以，充满可以用很久
<jiero> ibodi: 我的已经用完了。
<ibodi> jiero: 这回可喜欢 kindle 了，汉字漂亮，换页准确。
<jiero> ibodi: 这是2个月左右。
<jiero> 哦。
<ibodi> jiero: 2个月？我一次最多用3周就没电了
<jiero> ibodi: 。。。
<ibodi> 听电子书就更耗电
<jiero> ibodi: 现在插到USB上不充电最头疼了
<ibodi> jiero: 不是的。USB 插入，电脑上显示 kindle 在电脑上卸载 kindle 就充电了。
<jiero> ibodi: 额。。。
<ibodi> 如果电量很低，不卸载也会充电。不过我没有仔细测试。有时候好像要点卸载才显示充电
<jiero> ibodi: 卸载了它就不充了啊。。。
<ibodi> 哦
<jiero> ibodi: 我找到了，就是从USB端先不连，连接MiniUSB然后插上就可以开始充了。。。
<jiero> ibodi: 刚才说的是测试那个网页？为什么呢？
<ibodi> 哦。你还真神啊。有时候的确没有充电，我还没有搞明白怎么回事呢。
<jiero> :)
<ibodi> 吃饭去了
<malc1> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<ofan> malc1: 帮忙ping一下vpn.ofan.me
<imtxc> ofan: 我这里505
<imtxc> 510
<imtxc> 上课了不聊了先 
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • ~/.xsession-errors 为何如此肥胖， GDM 很无奈 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365610 ~/.xsession-errors 体积非常之大，打开一看，很意外，很多并非错误消息，而 是应该写到标准输出的。 检查脚本，看到 /etc/X11/Xsession 中的重定向才恍然大悟。 Code: ERRFILE=$HOME/.xsession-errors exec >>"$ERRFILE" 2>&1 于是，我将其修改为 Code …
<LOL_> 上课的到此一游, lol
<touparx> LOL_>手机？
<Kandu> ofan: 200ms
<LOL_> touparx: 嗯
<LOL_> jiero: 吃午饭了没
<jiero> LOL_: 没
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 交换 Ctrl 与 CapsLock 竟如此简单 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365612 今日乃知竟如此简单 Code: # 交换 Ctrl_L 与 CapsLock（控制台及 X 统一） vi /etc/default/keyboard #{ XKBOPTIONS="ctrl:swapcaps" #} 以前是这样，还仅 X 有效 Code: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf #{ # Swap Ctrl_L CapsLock Section "InputClass"    Identifier   "Keyboard0"    Option      " …
<LOL_> jiero: 还吃Pizza?
<jiero> LOL_: 什么都不吃
<LOL_> jiero: 两天中午没吃饭了
<jiero> LOL_: 不吃就不吃吧`
<LOL_> jiero: 因为要省钱
<jiero> LOL_: 恩。
<leyle> c语言中 有一个 函数里面的内容是这样的 strcmp(key, #name) , 这里的 #name的#是啥子意思？
<roylez> jiero: 袋鼠，帮个忙，消失5分钟
<jiero> roylez: 。
<roylez> jiero: 每天就你在，太无趣了
<szw> 哈罗
<yangfan> 有个问题想咨询下，为什么我更新内核以后，开机进不了X阿？
<yangfan> 就是卡在HWActivator这里了
<ofan> Kandu: 能ping通？
<Kandu> ofan: 能速度不錯 180~210
<ofan> Kandu: 联通？
<Kandu> ofan: 電信
<ofan> 不错 最快也就这速度了
<roylez> yangfan: 不要看卡在哪里，自己 grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yangfan> roylez：好的，我是新手，请多多关照
<roylez> yangfan: 多google
<yangfan> roylez：好的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Linus Torvalds - Google+
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Linus他在google plus上干什么...
<wxg4net> 有谁用 arch 里面的 notification-daemon？
<roylez> wxg4net: .
<wxg4net> roylez, 好用么 
<roylez> wxg4net: 有什么好用不好用的.....用就是了
<wxg4net> roylez: 显示位置可调么 在右上角太容易忽略了 想把它弄到右下角或者当中来 有办法么
<roylez> 这就跑了
<jiero> roylez:  我不在的时候讲了什么猥亵的事情？
<jiero> ofan: 发生了什么
<ofan> jiero: ?
<jiero> ofan: 哦。那就没啥事了，打扰了
<jiero> ofan: 翻箱子中，要把所有不需要的东西都丢掉
<ofan> jiero: ..准备回国？
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<jiero> ofan: 骗你的
<ofan> jiero: 切..
<jiero> ofan: 就是履行自己的意志
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/02/28/services-in-nude.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 南非一公司提供各种裸体家政服务
<jiero> ofan: 确实丢啊丢
<ofan> jiero: 还是要回国？
<jiero> ofan: 丢啊丢
<jiero> ofan: 不过是2个月之后
<L-----D> 裸体家政服务...
<ofan> jiero: 回去干嘛
<jiero> ofan: 不回去干嘛
<bird2> 回来吧,祖国欢迎你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Linus大神在碰SUSE
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 和我的感觉一样,SUSE在装的时候很牛逼，装完几小时你就像把它铲了
<MeaCulpa> s/碰/喷
<jiero> bird2: ;)
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  Suse 不就是 Windows 吗？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: :P
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  曾经好玩的下载了个 iso 装了 USB里，第一个抛弃的就是它
<MeaCulpa> SUSE曾让我最恶心的就是把配置文件里上游的注释删了个精光
<MeaCulpa> 不知道现在还是不是这样
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 否则怎么树立品牌形象啊。
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo 强迫你读上游注释，Gentoo很多包把自带的配置文件留在原地不放进baselayout, 强迫你去看去copy
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Android 就绝对不提自己linux的～
<jiero> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HMC可以装进AIX, 但市场上99%是SUSE在跑... 估计那些"Security People"没空往AIX里装，也没法子说服用户多付license
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不过装打印机就应该用admin密码。把自己的电脑给别人用，其实就是不对的。Linux用户都应该用自己的电脑
<jiero> jiejie: 。。。
<jiero> jiejie:  OS X？
<jiejie> jiero: 嗯。。。。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 傻樂
<jiejie> jiero: 那么早你就在了哇。。。。
<jiero> jiejie: 你来的太晚了，现在我要走了
<huntxu> jiejie: 話說裸姐過中午了...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 骚尼 X系列 GMA500 没药救吗～～～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365614 RT- - 这几天- - 头都要爆炸了 统计信息: 发表于 由 KylinZ — 2012-02-29 10:08 
<jiejie> jiero: 。。。偶刚准备开工。。。
<jiejie> 不说了。。闪先
<roylez> huntxu: 所谓咸猪手 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5d475fb2tw1dqevvuk18fj.jpg  adam8157 
<jiero> roylez: 刚才到底怎么了？
<jiero> roylez: 有什么事情隐瞒。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。明白了。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: en. 但是无线网络...
<jiero> huntxu: 逗主席乐乐。
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9c2aa929tw1dq8ozcfgwuj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..... http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/60615eacgw1dqibtjs4qyj.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez:  爆走的泡面 ‏ @iTenzu
<jiero> 听课中，前排各种师妹 11:45 AM - 29 Feb 12 via IM+ 
<roylez> jiero: ...............
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说，我们公司妹子质量怎么那么差
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 妹子质量差，技术也一般，我分析，因为female mgr太多，所以招人的时候质量高的妹子都被排斥了
<zhao> 感冒1周多了 还没好。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 以前和师妹一起做俯卧撑，可以做几百个
<mayli> MeaCulpa: winner
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: "female mgr"?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天一天没事。在公司琢磨下手机上推好了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，今天开会，又有个io mod FW升了，装3个vios, 一天又毁了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中午快餐不...不过得等我
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我没意见
<jiero> mofaph: 女经理管理员
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼听完课了
<tenzu> jiero: 下课了, 回到办公室继续苦逼改paper
<roylez> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez: 主席来改paper
<roylez> tenzu: 你手机怎么上推？vpn？
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那你稍等我，11点开会，估计要到11:30
<roylez> tenzu: 我现在只写email，不写paper
<tenzu> roylez: IM+ pro, 可以直接上, 不需要vpn
<jiero> roylez: 写封样本给我
<roylez> tenzu: 我查查这东西
<tenzu> roylez: 爱疯上的收费app
<roylez> tenzu: 你这是人民币玩家啊
<tenzu> roylez: 咱有installous, 有cydia
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: IM+太耗资源
<jiero> roylez: 同没交爱疯会员费
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: ipad, 黑莓，我IM+都一抽一抽，没看到哪里可以设定friend timeline update interval
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我只有用的时候才开一下, 而且关了notification
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 哦...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: ？我以为手机twitter就用网页版呢
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: TL update时间很奇怪, 有时候延迟好久, 有时候几秒钟就刷出来了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 其实数据量也不大的，不知道IM+怎么做的，那么耗
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 又没其他好选择
<yue> arch/chakra里tree命令在哪个包里？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不直接浏览器么？
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 而且开启IM+的时候连接速度奇慢, 所以我不经常开它
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 手机翻墙麻烦
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
 * jiero 用牛奶搅米饭中
 * jiero 今日恢复传统——好像有一年左右没吃牛奶泡米饭了
<jiero> roylez: 先是 囡囡不来了，现在连神都不来了，这里被抛弃了啊。
<maivel> yue: extra/tree
<yue> chakra里面搜不到……
<mofaph> jiero: 怎样才能被称为“神”？
<maivel> chakra现在不用arhc的源？
<yue> 不用
<jiero> mofaph: 发帖5万，2万回答贴，两万技术发布贴，1万玩耍贴。
<maivel> yue: 下源码吧
<jiero> maivel: 不过网络上我见到简称为神的。。。就神一个。
<jiero> roylez:  Kindle 电力用光了
<roylez> .
<jiero> roylez: 你在找老婆？
<roylez> jiero: 你在找打
<jiero> roylez: 看到你对 tenzu的 推。不明白啊
<huntxu> jiero: 不許欺負樂樂
<adam8157> jiero: 不許欺負樂樂
<huntxu> adam8157: 不許復制
<huntxu> 沒誠意
<adam8157> huntxu: :)
<huntxu> adam8157: PES2011在歐冠決賽3球2助攻
 * jiero 知错了
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 高手
<huntxu> adam8157: 年底居然只拿到best midfielder...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我總算知道金球獎有多黑了...
 * jiero 知道自己玩啥游戏都不会成为高手。
<huntxu> adam8157: 這個賽季26歲，25場18球24助攻了 = =
 * jiero 只是在n个游戏里打败过原作者
<huntxu> 最高效的一個賽季...
 * jiero 也就欺负游戏制作者的水平
<huntxu> 還是world footballer好拿，5次了，european footballer只拿了兩次...
<adam8157> huntxu: 不敢和你踢了
<adam8157> huntxu: 你用啥玩儿? 买xbox了?
<huntxu> adam8157: PC版本 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的防守在系統裏的評分是C
<huntxu> adam8157: 其他全是A，還有一個S...
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你下东西用什么协议多？
<adam8157> jyfl987: http bt ed2k ftp
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没用过 magnet么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用过
<adam8157> jyfl987: 归在bt里
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但毕竟跟bt不一样么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一样其实 我觉得
<imtxc> ed2k很不爽
<jyfl987> adam8157: 显然不一样 一样的话 海盗弯转移过去就没有意义
<Iansun> 有人在用fcitx 4 不？ 有办法调整词序吗？
<huntxu> Iansun: 打多兩次，到你要的那個詞在前面
<Iansun> huntxu: 没有快捷键来调整吗？
<huntxu> Iansun: 不知道，沒這個需求過...
<huntxu> Iansun: 開配置文件看下吧，快捷鍵都在裏面
<Iansun> huntxu: 我用的是五笔，配置文件中没有的，找过了
<huntxu> Iansun: 給項目提feature
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 指纹仪的特征输出，大家看下是用什么方式加密的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365617 指纹仪的型号为Wellcom_JZT-998AFD-V10_V3.1.1[20090913] 串口的 截取到的指纹特征码为 Code: 0102000067=<?6::>>0661?6955;>:16081=10<45339=88?<?=5;2:=?:3<897=637>73:?3852;3><:<3>595:0;8=2<9:84=;=648=??71603431;7<0518>>5=859>125:;>;<6=81=247755447:>2:0<=407;4:868::4?3649<64>7> …
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/174816.htm   adam8157 roylez 
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 高通Mirasol显示屏终端集体亮相MWC2012_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> jyfl987: 彩色无所谓, 我要更大更便宜更结实更快
<jyfl987> adam8157: 彩色无所谓 但是他那个还支持30FPS
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天手抖一下手機上ICS了
<adam8157> huntxu: 壕
<huntxu> adam8157: 樂樂才壕，他說除了N9其他一概不入眼
<adam8157> huntxu: 壕
<huntxu> adam8157: 直接下OTA的update.zip，幾分鐘搞定
<jyfl987> huntxu: 什么机器？
<adam8157> huntxu: 壕
<adam8157> jyfl987: 明显nexus s
<huntxu> jyfl987: NS
<jyfl987> huntxu: 多少钞
<huntxu> jyfl987: 2k不到
<jyfl987> 靠
<jyfl987> 我的可怜的g7阿
<jyfl987> 以后打死你也不买2k+的手机了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你当时多少钱买的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 2k9
<huntxu> jyfl987: 壕
 * adam8157 饿了
<huntxu> jyfl987: 刷了個觸屏的cwm recovery，挺方便的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 好你妹
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我这g7八成是没ics刷了
<imtxc> huntxu: ics是嘛？
<huntxu> imtxc: ice cream sandwich
<jyfl987> 不过 android 5要出来了
<imtxc> 费电的手机都无爱
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我在等使用彩色电子纸技术的手机
<jyfl987> 加上ibm的碳纳米管芯片的话 费电就没那么狠了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那得等到啥时候
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<jyfl987> imtxc: 五年内估计能普及
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋没吃饭
<jyfl987> 照intel的那个tick tock 完全跑不下去了嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: jyfl987 http://bit.ly/zuD6eD
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 招商银行信用卡-在线申请
<roylez> adam8157: ......
<adam8157> roylez: 等免费午餐中
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • linux下如何使用ogre？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365619 现在刚接触ogre，不知如何入手，希望大家给点建议，环境怎么配置，开发需要的文档怎么查询，谢谢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 taishan — 2012-02-29 11:51 
<roylez> adam8157: 公司出钱的？
<huntxu> adam8157: 每天喊一聲爺
<huntxu> adam8157: 哪天心情好就去注冊
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯, 赶紧把这个月budget花完
<adam8157> huntxu: 找踢
<roylez> adam8157: .... 寄给我
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要这个做啥？？
<adam8157> roylez: 批萨怎么寄
<hamo> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆 你来啦
<roylez> adam8157: 你给顺丰打电话，自然就解决了
<hamo> adam8157: 自打我走了...你们定饭方便多了...
<roylez> hamo: 你出洞觅食了？
<adam8157> hamo: 那是
<hamo> roylez: 都呆了一早上了..
<zer4tul> jyfl987: CM9据说是会支持Desire的
<hamo> adam8157: 有budget居然不出去build
<adam8157> hamo: 你走之后去过好几回了
<hamo> adam8157: 居然选择订披萨...
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 没用 硬件不升级 软件能怎样
<drovencrazy> 有谁知道怎么把/home挂载到另外一个分区么
<imtxc> drovencrazy: sudo mount /sdX /your/path
<imtxc> drovencrazy: sudo mount /dev/sdX /your/path
<drovencrazy> imtxc, 感谢
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 顶多就是慢点
<imtxc> drovencrazy: 先 fdisk -l 看现在的home 是sdxx
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 不过其实我觉得姜饼用着挺好的
<drovencrazy> imtxc,现在的home不单独一个分区
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 你得先把/home的东西挪到其他分区去才行
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:正在挪
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 我在乎电池
<huntxu> jyfl987: ics的內核，默認編譯了tun進內核...openvpn無壓力
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:正在用哪个爪机？
<zer4tul> jyfl987: ics省电？
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: HTC G7
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 跟 jyfl987 一样
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我根本用不上这东西 
<jyfl987> 电池如果不是炸弹级 根本撑不住阿
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:P990表示CM9至少比原版省电的多
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 基本上是这样，但是CM9在Desire上能不能流畅运行还不知道
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:刷了几天 我又换了
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:CM9bug太多
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 我不敢用自己的手机去试，所以不知道到底有多省电
<jyfl987> android这种机制就没ios那种好 非要虚拟机上跑java 额
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:今天等TSF SHELL啊
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 为了兼容尽可能多的爪机嘛。ios每次就一款，用啥都无所谓
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:知道fstab这个文件怎么改么
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 反正就爱疯自己用，不需要考虑对其他硬件的兼容性问题
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: vim
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 是阿 
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 这就是封闭的好处，所以苹果才能做到这么统一
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 不过android可以考虑用更底层的插件么
<jyfl987> llvm
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:这个倒是知道 不过<options>       <dump>  <pass>应该选什么
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 高科技，没玩过
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 这跟封闭没关系 只是硬件是专一的 微软也封闭 但是支持很多硬件 所以搞得就不如苹果了 
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 呃……我是说整个平台封闭
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 微软只是软件上封闭而已，硬件它管不着
 * drovencrazy   android是国产机的救星
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 苹果一直以来就自己搞硬件的
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 在android以前是wm吧，那时候国产机也用得很爽的。
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 更底层的插件是啥意思？
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:国产机哪有用的起WM的
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 06~08年几乎所有国产机都是wm吧
<huntxu> drovencrazy: man fstab恨詳細解釋這幾個參數
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:唯一有个M8还是wince
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:额  都是MTK把
<drovencrazy> huntxu:多谢
<drovencrazy> huntxu:不说台湾和香港
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 呃？我一直以为MTK只是一个开发工具而已
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 难道不是？
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:联发科  是一个芯片方案提供商
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: options、dump、pass这几个值一般来说不需要特殊设置的
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 嗯，知道
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 但是我记得系统用的wm或者wp
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:/dev/sda9 /home	ext4  0 0 0  这样？
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:我去man一下
<zer4tul> /dev/sda9 /home ext4 defaults  0 0 
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 这样基本就可以用了
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 如果要细调，就得看man了
<drovencrazy> zer4tul:3ks
 * zer4tul 把google-chrome降级到17了
<drovencrazy> zer4tul：why
<liteng> 这里有没有职业的linux程序员前辈，我最近想找一份这样的工作，想咨询一下
<drovencrazy> zer4tul：看到你名字老想起zergrush
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 显卡驱动安装失败！求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365622 抓图5.png我是新手，前两天才安装上ubuntu11.10 用的是联想y系列的本本，想安装3d桌面~按照论坛里的方法激活显卡驱动总是显示安装失败~让查看//var/log/kockey.log 下图！抓图4.png 还有我的输入法找不到了！右上角没有那个键盘符号，一直是英文输 …
<imtxc> 吃完饭了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我必须要炸弹级的电话 因为我经常忘记充电 
<imtxc> jyfl987: 像昨天ada说的那个1280就很给力据说，要是能长的稍微再薄点就完美了
<zer4tul> imtxc: 1280？好奇一下，能给个全名么？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 话说作为“手机”的话，Nokia无疑还是最强的
<imtxc> zer4tul: nokia n1280.....
<imtxc> zer4tul: 不然呢 我用手机没其他任何用途，
<jyfl987> http://ijustmadelove.com/  adam8157 哈哈哈
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y I Just Made Love!
<damonclarky> topic
<damonclarky>  /topic
<damonclarky> 请问如何在64位linux上使用32位的程序呢？
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助，64位的安装 ppstream64，无法下载 jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365627 yaourt -S ppstream64，一直卡在如下图的那一步，一直提示无法下载jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz。。换了源也不行，去archlinux官网搜，搜到 https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=29929 ，但是仍无法下载。。我去别的地方下载此包，手动编 …
<pityonline> ofan: 我刚看了你的 vpn 的付费记录，最后一次是2011.12.02 ，我再补你两个月的，再续一个月的吧
<zer4tul> imtxc: 哦，n1280啊，确实很给力
<zer4tul> imtxc: 作为手机来说
<imtxc> zer4tul: 就是长的稍微不尽如人意一点儿
<drovencrazy> cp /home/kk /media/_home_   cp: 略过目录"/home"   这个怎么办
<pityonline> ofan: 已付款，请查收。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 哈哈，忍了吧
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: cp -r
 * zer4tul 好想找个地方挂irc，现在一挪动就得掉线
<imtxc> drovencrazy: -r
<drovencrazy> zer4tul,cp: 无法获取"/home/kk/.gvfs" 的文件状态(stat): 权限不够
<imtxc> ofan: 哇 又弄出去一个啊
<imtxc> linux 局域网里面聊天用啥好 最好是cli的
<imtxc> drovencrazy: sudo cp -r
<drovencrazy> imtxc, sudo cp -r /home/kk /media/_home_
<drovencrazy> cp: 无法获取"/home/kk/.gvfs" 的文件状态(stat): 权限不够 ....
<drovencrazy> 难道还有比 su更高的权限么。。
<fhmdgxs> ipmessage 有cli版的没
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu配置好lamp后，php post提交到下一个页面The connection was reset http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365628 ubuntu配置好lamp后，php post 提交到下一个页面提示： The connection was reset ，有的浏览器直接弹出对话框： 页面另存为 。 备注：apache能解释php文件，mysql也连得上。 错误： The connection was reset The connection to …
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: net send in windows...
<damonclarky> ./forticlientsslvpn: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<damonclarky> 请问这个错误怎么解决？
<MeaCulpa> 找这个文件咯
<damonclarky> 这个文件存在
<MeaCulpa> 路径不对咯
<damonclarky> 但是存在与lib库，貌似forticlient*为32的
<damonclarky> MeaCulpa:请问这个路径该如何修改呢
<damonclarky> 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> forticlientsslvpn 是啥东西
<damonclarky> 用来连接vpn的
<MeaCulpa> 要么改这个，要么做symlink
<damonclarky> 我使用了ln 把刚才缺失的文件放在了lib32中
<damonclarky> 但是提示ELFCLASS64 errot
<damonclarky> error
<MeaCulpa> 64位的lib不能用
<MeaCulpa> 要32位的libgtk-x11了
<damonclarky> 我用的是arch
<MeaCulpa> 装一个咯，不知你啥OS, multilib怎么实现的...哦multilib不会管gtk那shit
<damonclarky> 请问libgtk-x11 32位的如何安装使用呢？
<damonclarky> 我查了ldd forti***
<damonclarky> 缺少很多东西
<MeaCulpa> oftc 有 arch-cn 频道
<damonclarky> 请见谅，我第一次使用irc
<damonclarky> 很多不懂
<MeaCulpa> irc.oftc.net 的arch-cn频道去问问
<damonclarky> thx
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 折腾了一上午，手机上推还是不成呢...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Symbian啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 支持pptp vpn么
<MeaCulpa> 有IM+么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: im+，那是iphone的
<MeaCulpa> 还有，可以用google talk机器人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: im+我黑莓也有
<MeaCulpa> 说不定有可靠的gtalk/msn机器人
<pityonline> roylez: 你不是不上推吗？
<roylez> pityonline: 是上不去
<pityonline> roylez: 我原来给过你 openvpn 吧
<roylez> pityonline: symbian的vpn是渣
<Kandu> damonclarky: pacman.conf 取消注釋 multilib 源，更新，搜索下看看
<pityonline> roylez: 你电脑上推没问题吧？
<roylez> pityonline: 电脑显然没问题
<roylez> pityonline: 但是电脑上推不是正道
<pityonline> roylez: http://pityonline.info/ntp/ 手机在这个上面走一下 oauth 就可以了，但版本有点儿老了
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y Login - ntp
<roylez> pityonline: 你的自架api？
<pityonline> roylez: 嗯，搭了个奶瓶腿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 苍天哪，我起个VIOS起了3x min了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...认载吧
<roylez> pityonline: 我起了twip4，连接提示-36，查询了一下，是有敏感词被和谐
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 跟着Raleigh 栽了
<pityonline> roylez: 不是吧，我这里能访问啊
<pityonline> roylez: 那个页面要在手机上通过 oauth 才行，在电脑上没用的
<imtxc> roylez: 主席heroku 免费的空间是多大呢？
<evi0> 有人么？
<Yong_PEK> evi0: 又的
<Yong_PEK> 有的
<imtxc> you
<evi0> imtxc 问个白痴级别的问题行不？
<imtxc> evi0: 问 不一定我会
<evi0> imtxc 如何卸载显卡驱动，够白痴了
<imtxc> evi0: 额滴个神啊 这还白痴。。我都没卸过唯一一次试 还给把内核弄坏了 被迫重新装了
<cysnap> 这个要看你怎么安装
<cysnap> 如果你是自己编译的就麻烦点，你要手动删
<evi0> imtxc  还是感谢
<cysnap> 如果是用的源里的驱动，直接aptitude remove driver_pack_name
<evi0> cysnap 想装个3d加速驱动
<imtxc> evi0: 什么系统 为什么要卸载驱动呢
<cysnap> 你的什么显卡？
<cysnap> 如果是主流显卡，在non-free源里搜对应的驱动，都可以3D加速的
<cysnap> 什么compiz都没问题  evi0
<evi0> ubuntu 
<evi0> cysnap 想装ati readon 6470
<evi0>  cysnap 打开视觉效果，不能启用正常和扩展效果
<lonelyibex> 嗨
<evi0> imtxc 想3d加速
<cysnap> 网上有个教程了，http://cisight.com/install-amd-radeon-hd-6470m-and-solve-overheat-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric/
<kk> cysnap ⇪ t: Install AMD Radeon HD 6470M and solve overheat on Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric | CakePHP, CodeIgniter and Web Scaling
<evi0> cysnap 那先看看去
<roylez> pityonline: 原来是党国强了那php空间...
<pityonline> roylez: 没有呀，只是我手机有时能访问，有时访问不了
<pityonline> roylez: 因为这个 vps 是新换的
<roylez> pityonline: 我说的是我用的那个，toypark.in，日本的，500M....
<pityonline> roylez: ……
<evi0> cysnap 好像比较复杂了点，我现在的驱动应该是intel的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 中介主动给我打电话 要帮我开发票
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 有钱赚他们当然乐意了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 问他几个点的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他说一共5个点
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不会吧 那他自己几个点？ 太假了
<gfrog> adam8157: 开神马的发票啊？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 果然当时不说
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可能是假发票
<yue> 有谁电脑上装的是DDR2，DDR，或SDR内存吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对阿 一共才5个点他赚个毛哦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 反正我拿到钱再给他点就是了
<adam8157> gfrog: 租房
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他可以等你拿到钱再给他？？？
<gfrog> adam8157: 要取公积金？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一般我要事后给钱 他就要提点数了
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你拿钱的前提是那发票已经开具并且缴税了 
<gfrog> adam8157: 找专门的代理吧。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯, 下个月找他问问就是了
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 貌似网上很多
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你有虾路？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你租哪里了？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 有个朋友搞过这事情
<jyfl987> gfrog: 是代理搞这个 还是用过这业务？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 不过我怕我取了就花光了，所以就扔那没提取
<adam8157> gfrog: jyfl987 关键这人是链家的, 有他名片, 感觉没那么野, 跑步了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 用过
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还没租
<gfrog> adam8157: 链家跑不了，但是人能跑啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 公积金才几块钱 你还担心花光  额
<ofan> yoooooooooooooo
<gfrog> jyfl987: 也不少呢。。。 
<adam8157> gfrog: 反正拿到钱再返点就是了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 看来你收入高 我的公积金全提出来也不够房租阿
<adam8157> gfrog: jyfl987 一下子多了好多流动资金
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你必须得请客吃饭
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，期待你的试水攻略
<jyfl987> 不过一年也就2-3w吧 adam8157 
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 话说12.04 服务器版要是集成flashcache就好啦！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365635 如题，对于服务器很有用啊！直接集成就省得麻烦了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xkythudrultk — 2012-02-29 14:14 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他攒了很多个月了撒
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我们这规定是当年提取的 明年是提不了今年的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 还有这规定？ 那去年的没取怎么办？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 贡献了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哪里的规定? 没这个说法的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就沉了 
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这下你2了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 租房是这样的 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 房贷是另外一回事 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有这回事. 我咨询过了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你咨询谁的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 规定是申请的间隔要大于一年
<adam8157> jyfl987: 中职. 我们的外服
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不会吧 我这里是找单位财务部门求证的 
<adam8157> gfrog: jyfl987 http://www.ciicbj.com/store/detail/template2007/serviceIntrodetail.asp?articleId=7487&Columnid=1276&view=&column2id=
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 中国国际技术智力合作公司外企服务分公司
<jyfl987> 上次他们专门去公积金那帮我问了 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你可以去查查政府公文, 没那事儿
<gfrog> adam8157: jyfl987 问到个代理的联系方式，一共收费3%
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我建议我们还是打电话咨询下政府
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那就是+=3个点
<adam8157> gfrog: ...那么低? 肯定是假发票
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那代理是怎么取？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是收费 看清楚
<gfrog> adam8157: jyfl987 不知道咋取，反正能拿到钱就是了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 那比较靠谱
<jyfl987> adam8157: 总比沉掉好么
<gfrog> adam8157: jyfl987 哦，这3%是你一共的支出。。
<yappy> 碰到问题了
 * gfrog 还是不说这事情了，公共频道里讨论公然违法的事情不好滴，哈哈。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那就是中介帮你直接搞现金出来
<adam8157> jyfl987:  第三章 提取额度 第九条 职工符合本办法第四条（六）情形提取住房公积金的，职工及其配偶每年可以提取一次住房公积金，年提取总额不应高于年房租总额 超出家庭年工资收入 规定比例的部分。 
<roylez> adam8157: 给我帽子
<yappy> 现在的terminal 上的汉字字体一会是黑体一会是楷体，怎么回事？
<adam8157> roylez: 怕你踢我
<roylez> adam8157: 我要踢了你这违法乱纪的
<cysnap> 租房找中介很容易悲剧
<jyfl987> http://news.xinhuanet.com/house/2009-02/13/content_10811997.htm  adam8157 
<adam8157> roylez: 我就知道
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 租房也可按月提取公积金 提取手续统一由单位办理_房产频道_新华网
<gfrog> yappy: 某些字当前字体没法显示，于是用了替换字体，
<jyfl987> 日前，北京市公积金发布新规定，凡持有联名卡的北京公积金缴存职工，如符合相关条件，可申请按月提取公积金。公积金可提取其实并不是新鲜事，只是过去规定符合条件的职工，购买商品房的，每年只能提取一次公积金，购买政策性住房的，每季度可以提取一次。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那是一次申请 按月取
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我是说每次申请要相隔一年
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对的 我单位那帮人似乎说的就是这个
<L-----D> 公积金其实没多少钱
<adam8157> jyfl987: en
<jyfl987> L-----D: 能搞个1k也爽点
<jyfl987> 1k5和2k5的房子差别很大的
<L-----D> 你只要开装修之类的发票
<L-----D> 应该就能取出来
<yappy> qfrog, 以前都是黑体，正常。昨晚安了个字体配置文件就这样了，但这个文件必须要安，但具体什么地方冲突不知道。
<yappy> qfrog: 怎么排除这种冲突
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我觉得应该搞个wiki专门记录这种政策漏洞
<yappy> qfrog: 是把texlive2011 的一个字体配置文件移到 /etc 之后就这样了
<adam8157> gfrog: 给我发个联系方式, 过些天我问问
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊？ 我神马都不知道耶
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不是说问道了个联系方式么
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊？ 不知道不知道，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: pm啦
<gfrog> adam8157: PM神马？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 记录全程阿 成功的话 我就转发给公司邮件列表了
<jyfl987> gfrog: personal message
<jyfl987> 还有SM
<cysnap> jyfl987 支持你做这个wiki
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这还有啥不成功的 满大街都是
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。 
<LOL_> roylez: http://www.360buy.com/product/579610.html#comment
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【戴尔Vostro1450R-316X】戴尔（DELL）Vostro1450R-316X 14英寸笔记本电脑（B815 2G 500G 核芯显卡 无线 摄像头 蓝牙）灰黑色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<LOL_> roylez: 帮忙看下这台机子好吗
<cysnap> LOL_: 太贵
<cysnap> 配置这么差，居然也要2700
<huntxu> LOL_: 這個cpu太渣了啊...
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu squid配置问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365637 http_port 8080 visible_hostname test acl safe_ports port 80 http_access allow safe_ports http_access deny !safe_ports acl All src 0/0 acl vlan_48 src 10.20.48.0/24 acl vlan_49 src 10.20.49.0/24 acl NotWorkRelated dstdomain "http://www.sina.com.cn" acl WorkingHours time D 08:00-17:00 http_access allow vlan_48 http_ …
<LOL_> cysnap: 嗯
<LOL_> huntxu: 核心显卡好吗
<LOL_> huntxu: 不想要独显，独显好像不能装xp
<huntxu> LOL_: hd3000基本無壓力
<LOL_> huntxu: how much
<huntxu> LOL_: 就你剛剛那個裏面顯卡就是HD3000的啊
<huntxu> LOL_: 就是CPU太渣了...
<LOL_> huntxu: 你的意思是显卡不错
<huntxu> LOL_:  核顯現在也算主流了啊，沒有很高顯示需求的話不用獨顯的
<LOL_> huntxu: 嗯
<huntxu> LOL_: 顯卡足夠
<LOL_> huntxu: dell带的linux是？
<freeflyi1g> LOL_: ubuntu
<LOL_> freeflyi1g: 哦
<LOL_> freeflyi1g: 这款机子能连wifi吗
<freeflyi1g> LOL_: dell预装的机器都可以
<LOL_> freeflyi1g: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 溜达？
 * LOL_ 想入手一台3000元以下的本，大家给推荐下
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我尝试了一下，cygwin里搞不起来nc接力，应该是ssh协议的问题，直接proxychains...
<croner> 
<croner> hi
<kk> croner, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<LOL_> huntxu: http://www.360buy.com/product/568924.html
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【E40（0579-A51）】ThinkPad E40（0579-A51）14英寸笔记本电脑（P6200 2G 320G 无线 摄像头） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<LOL_> huntxu: 这个显卡是不是不好
<huntxu> LOL_: 不至于...
<huntxu> LOL_: 這個價錢是這樣貨色了
<LOL_> huntxu: http://www.360buy.com/product/407029.html
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【华硕X8DE35IJ-SL】华硕（ASUS）X8DE35IJ-SL 14.0英寸笔记本电脑（T3500 2G 320G DOS 黑色） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<fvw> LOL_: e40 我在用
<LOL_> fvw: 别说e40的显示效果不是很好
<fvw> LOL_: 没发现
<fvw> LOL_: 公司电脑
<LOL_> fvw: 哦
<fvw> LOL_: P6100而已 速度还可以 当然还是 i5好
<LOL_> huntxu: Intel GMA X4500HD 这个显卡好吗
<huntxu> LOL_: 你玩游戲不...
<Atrix> 推荐个6000左右的笔记本吧
<LOL_> huntxu: 比刚才那个dell的本怎么样? 想玩游戏
<fvw> Atrix: 不如弄个 win7平板
<fvw> LOL_: thinkpad还是不错的 起码 保修 很好
<huntxu> LOL_: 舊點，沒用過
<Atrix> fvw: 不爽，还是想搞个笔记本
<huntxu> fvw: 同意
<L-----D> Atrix, thinkpad T系列
<fvw> LOL_: 带显卡的 其实不怎么好 发热 耗电 容易死机
<LOL_> huntxu: Intel GMA X4500HD  和 hd3000哪个显卡好？
<fvw> Atrix: 可以 用蓝牙 键盘
<LOL_> fvw: 想要显示效果好点的，
<fvw> Atrix: 完全 可以当一个笔记本用
<fvw> LOL_: 现实效果 和显卡 没什么关系 
<fvw> LOL_: 不玩游戏的话
<LOL_> fvw: 哦
<LOL_> fvw: 1.6G的速度很低吗？
<Atrix> thinkpad还能跟IBM时期的比吗
<fvw> LOL_: 上次把 牛奶倒到键盘了 联想二话不说 上午就换了个键盘
<Atrix> fvw:配置怎么样啊
<L-----D> Atrix, 还可以吧 商务机的最佳选择
<fvw> LOL_: 我工作 够用
<LOL_> fvw: 哦
<fvw> Atrix: 还可以 不过E40属于 底端
<fvw> Atrix: T X都不错
<Atrix> fvw: 什么牌子啊
<fvw> Atrix: i5 的 平板
<LOL_> L-----D: http://www.360buy.com/product/407029.html   这台机子的显卡和cpu还行吗
<fvw> 三星11寸Win7平板
<huntxu> LOL_: 沒多大區別
<LOL_> huntxu: 哦
<cysnap> 可以买个i5 的平板来研究win8
<LOL_> huntxu: http://www.360buy.com/product/407029.html 
<fvw> Atrix: 过不了 多久 i5的版 就是 主流了
<fvw> Atrix: 完全可以当 笔记本用
<LOL_> huntxu: 这台比dell那台好吗？ 想买一台
<L-----D> LOL_, 不怎么样 不过你这个价位买不了什么太好的
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 山东财经大学的来报到了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365643 各位，有谁是山东财经大学的啊，既然咱们都那么喜欢ubuntu，不如过来聊聊啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 coolcao — 2012-02-29 15:14 
<fvw> LOL_: T3500 很差的cpu
<Atrix> fvw: 我怎么看着这价格都是上万的啊
<adam8157> LOL_: HD 3000要好很多
<fvw> LOL_: Txxx < Pxxx
<fvw> LOL_: dell 品质 不赶保证 
<LOL_> L-----D: 哦，现在是学生，不想跟家人要钱买，是自己省的钱，想买
<L-----D> 买台式机吧
<samul> LOL_: dell 还不错吧
<fvw> LOL_: Thinkpad 还是很耐用的 我都几个月没关机了 都没事
<cysnap> 我现在认的牌子 苹果 dell
<LOL_> L-----D: 在学校不方便台式
<cysnap> thinkpad 给那些反清复明爱好者用比较好
<Atrix> sony也不错啊
<Atrix> 骚尼
<fvw> cysnap: 苹果 虽好 但太暴力
<cysnap> sony太贵
<fvw> Atrix: sony很差很差
<cysnap> sony要是价格和苹果持平，我会考虑了
<fvw> Atrix: 我都看到 4台坏了
<Atrix> 骚尼也有6000左右的吧
<cysnap> sony 低端系列都很差的
<Atrix> fvw: 这么恐怖，不说说通常小日本的做工还是不错的吗
<fvw> cysnap: i7的了 15000
<fvw> cysnap: 还是经常死机 整一个垃圾
<cysnap> 没用过sony的高端机，，我只是看外观好像不错
<fvw> cysnap: 价格都话在 外观了
<fvw> Atrix: 松下的就可以
<L-----D> LOL_, 要我说至少找个i3 cpu的吧
<fvw> Atrix: 唯一比较认可的 
<cysnap> 至少i5
<cysnap> dell的商务机还可以
<fvw> i5最好 但是 没有3000的
<cysnap> acer 有么？
<fvw> 除非 神州
<cysnap> 3000要买i5是有点困难
<fvw> acer也没有 不过据说 性价比还可以
<cysnap> 你可以考虑一下在保的二手的
<L-----D> 神舟也不一定买的到
<fvw> thinkpad acer好像 都不错
<cysnap> acer 买了一台，质量比较差，但是价格便宜
<LOL_> L-----D: http://www.360buy.com/product/548745.html
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【宏
<fvw> 神舟 虽然 不会坏 但是 使用 体验 小问题 一堆 据说
<cysnap> 其实你是学生，你买神舟没有什么不好
<fvw> LOL_: 磨具很一般
<LOL_> L-----D: 可惜没货
<jyfl987> fvw: 神舟不错 我用了几年都没爆炸
<fvw> cysnap: 那我宁愿 买 e40了
<LOL_> fvw: 嗯
<fvw> jyfl987: 是不会坏 但是 用户体验不好 
<cysnap> e40 同配置的比神舟贵很多啊
<fvw> jyfl987: 风扇吵 发热大 磨具粗糙
<LOL_> fvw: http://www.360buy.com/product/579610.html#comment
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【戴尔Vostro1450R-316X】戴尔（DELL）Vostro1450R-316X 14英寸笔记本电脑（B815 2G 500G 核芯显卡 无线 摄像头 蓝牙）灰黑色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<fvw> cysnap: 怎么说一个是个thinkpad
<jyfl987> fvw: 额  便宜货嘛 将就下拉
<LOL_> fvw: 1.6G的速度很差吗
<cysnap> fvw  thinkpad 就只是一个名字了
<cysnap> 全民网购神舟I5笔记本】神舟 优雅A460P-I5GD3 CPU：2450
<cysnap> 这个款神舟的才3000
<jyfl987> fvw: 我的机器电源没买好 吵死了 nnd
<jyfl987> 搞得我经常不开机
<fvw> LOL_: 1.6其实不慢 上xp linux都可以 我这台p6100的默认系统还是win7
<L-----D> LOL_, B9xx到2G 也不成 性能太差
<fvw> LOL_: 够用 前提不玩大型游戏 看什么高清的也没问题
<fvw> LOL_: dell那个 cpu 没p6200好
<cysnap> 2G真的有压力
<fvw> cysnap: 内存可以加嘛
<cysnap> 恩
<adam8157> hamo: 无聊啊 蛤蟆
<fvw> LOL_: http://i.imm.io/hz4O.png
<LOL_> fvw: 纠结呀，不知改选显卡还是cpu,你p6200的显卡是啥
<fvw> LOL_: p6200是 2.1g 够用了 关键是2900 已经算很值了
<fvw> LOL_: 集成
<LOL_> 英特尔 HD 显示芯片好吗？应该不如hd3000吧
<cysnap> LOL_: 如果你只用linux desktop的话，这样的配置足够了
<fvw> LOL_: 不玩大游戏 够用 有显卡还容易死机呢
<LOL_> 但dell那台hd3000的cpu太低
<fvw> LOL_: 3d效果 1080p 的可以
<fvw> LOL_: 那显卡也没好多少
<LOL_> fvw: 哦
<fvw> cpu 比显卡重要
<LOL_> fvw: 哦
<LOL_> fvw: http://www.360buy.com/product/568924.html
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【E40（0579-A51）】ThinkPad E40（0579-A51）14英寸笔记本电脑（P6200 2G 320G 无线 摄像头） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<LOL_> fvw: 它带wifi吗
<fvw> LOL_: 哟笔记本没wifi的？
<fvw> 应该只有神州吧
<LOL_> fvw: 笔记本都带wifi，
<fvw> LOL_: 点参数配置 可以看
<fvw> 无线局域网	ThinkPad BGN
<huntxu> adam8157: May the force of CPAN be with you!
<fvw> 摄像头 读卡器都有
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们周末要出去玩儿?
<LOL_> fvw: 哦
<cysnap> perl CPAN？
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<fvw> LOL_: 可能是不带 win系统 所以便宜了
<LOL_> http://www.360buy.com/product/512761.html#none
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【ThinkPadE40（0579-A22）】ThinkPad E40（0579-A22）14英寸笔记本电脑（P6200 2G 320G 无线 摄像头） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<fvw> LOL_: 最低价是2799
<LOL_> fvw: 哦
<gfrog> adam8157: yep
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：SATA模式更改后无法启动ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365645 小菜第一次上论坛求助！！ 昨天手贱把台式机BIOS里的SATA MODE从ATA改成RAID后，就无法启动ubuntu了 再改回ATA后仍然无法启动ubuntu 我的台式机装的是双系统，SATA MODE更改后vista仍能够正常启动，但ubuntu就不行了。 ubuntu能进入启动界面 …
<gfrog> adam8157: wow wow
<adam8157> gfrog: 租车一天多少钱
<fvw> LOL_: http://i.imm.io/hz5G.png
<LOL_> fvw: 刚没货了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 租神马车？
<adam8157> gfrog: 自行车啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我哪知道啊。。 都是自备的。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你要跟团？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有想法
<fvw> LOL_: en 而且升价了
<gfrog> adam8157: 抢casper的车吧
<fvw> LOL_: 京东的销量很大
<adam8157> gfrog: 抢他的? 啥意思...
<LOL_> fvw: 五分钟前还有货
<LOL_> fvw: 现在没有了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 他说他不在帝都，那就是可以抢他的车喽，哈哈
<fvw> LOL_: 0579-A51罗 说是A22替代的
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 麻烦, 不如租个算了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道哪有租车的。。
<fvw> LOL_: a22仓尾也不好
<LOL_> fvw: en
<adam8157> gfrog: 唔
<adam8157> gfrog: 我查查
<LOL_> fvw: 该入手a51吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 我建议你保持淡定，很久没骑车的话，第一次骑100km+很痛苦哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 也是
<cysnap> 骑100km？？？？我的天！！！
<fvw> LOL_: 你自己决定 thinkpad比较稳定 而已 售后很好
<cysnap> 我大学的时候骑行了30km我都很难受了
<huntxu> adam8157: 小心蛋碎
<LOL_> fvw: dell那款，很喜欢，就是cpu才1.6Ghz
<huntxu> LOL_: 現在恨不得讓cpu主頻低點...
<fvw> 就硬盘大点
<LOL_> huntxu: 为啥
<huntxu> LOL_: 高溫難耐
<huntxu> LOL_: 我得想辦法降頻...
<fvw> LOL_: 配置相当 但是做工和售后 还是thinkpad好
<LOL_> huntxu: dell和thinkpad，这两款该选哪个
<adam8157> huntxu: MeaCulpa 这是个什么情况 http://minus.com/mf1gJZxqX
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 20120229153859 - Minus
<huntxu> LOL_: 牌子的話，果斷thinkpad
<LOL_> huntxu: http://www.360buy.com/product/568924.html 
<huntxu> adam8157: 你說中間那幾個日期？
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【E40（0579-A51）】ThinkPad E40（0579-A51）14英寸笔记本电脑（P6200 2G 320G 无线 摄像头） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<LOL_> huntxu: 这台？
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯
<huntxu> adam8157: 母雞，沒見過...
<cysnap> 多看看网友的抱怨，看看你可能遇到的问题，多对比一下
<fvw> LOL_: Thinkpad +1
<LOL_> fvw: 嗯
<LOL_> fvw: 看1080p 卡不
<fvw> LOL_: 2个都是集显 dell稍好 但是cpu差点
<fvw> LOL_: 不卡
<LOL_> fvw: 所以才纠结，不知该选cpu还是显卡
<fvw> LOL_: cpu
 * pityonline 哪位还没有 dropbox？用我的邀请吧，你我都会增加 250M 空间。越感觉好用，越感觉空间不够了……
<LOL_> fvw: 哦
<pityonline> shit，没写链接……
 * pityonline 哪位还没有 dropbox？用我的邀请吧，你我都会增加 250M 空间。越感觉好用，越感觉空间不够了…… http://db.tt/NqyW1ARa
<adam8157> pityonline: 23.5G 路过
<pityonline> adam8157: 炫富
<cysnap> pityonline: dropbox 老用户飘过来又飘走了！
<adam8157> pityonline: 得飘得飘得意的飘
<Kandu> adam8157: 一下能做50個俯卧撐?
<adam8157> Kandu: 必须可以
<pityonline> cysnap: 我也是老用户了，只是宣传少
<Kandu> adam8157: .. 牛X
<pityonline> adam8157: 我才 5。8G
<adam8157> Kandu: 现在每天200个
<adam8157> pityonline: 不过我才用了40+MB, 虽然是重度依赖
<Kandu> adam8157: .. 我才每天40個, 不能比啊
 * LOL_ 上课去，
<adam8157> Kandu: momo
<pityonline> adam8157: 浪费资源啊，我都用了快 2G 了
<cysnap> dropbox是可以直接外链的？
<fvw> pityonline: 怎么好用
<pityonline> cysnap: 可以呀
<pityonline> fvw: 实时同步
<pityonline> fvw: 备份 vps 上的数据库和文件
<pityonline> fvw: 实时修改本地网页，实时上传到服务器上，云修改
<cysnap> 我现在vps的数据都是直接同步到amazon
<cysnap> drobox一直空间太小就没用了
<pityonline> fvw: 可以恢复近期操作，且每项操作都有记录
<cysnap> svn 或者git
<pityonline> cysnap: 呃，amazon 收费吗？多大空间？
<cysnap> 免费的，好像8G
<cysnap> 还可以安装系统
<cysnap> 我安装了两个系统，用了4个IP
<cysnap> 都没要钱
<pityonline> cysnap: dropbox 不是版本控制工具啊，它只是简单提供了这么点儿功能
<pityonline> cysnap: 那不错啊
<cysnap> 但是amazon s3 好点，只是每个月只有3000个put /get
<pityonline> cysnap: 我目前还没了解过 amazon
<pityonline> cysnap: 这方面的服务
<cysnap> 天朝访问比较慢，就算是amazon的亚太服务器，都很慢
<cysnap> 我之前用过他们日本机房的
<pityonline> cysnap: 出国的都不快，正常
<cysnap> 要是amazon能又香港机房，估计能爆满
<pityonline> dropbox 有个好处是多平台都有客户端，而且功能没多大差异
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 录音的音量怎么调节 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365648 我的方法 1.运行alsamixer，配置Playback模式下的 Analog Left Capture Route Main mic设置为非静音(mic in) 2、运行arecord -d 10 -f cd test.wav开始录音 不过把音频文件test.wav进行播放时，音量过小，把播放音量开到最大 也只能勉强听见 统计信息: 发表于 由 蓝色文 …
<pityonline> dropbox 同步 onenote 也很方便，这样公司记的笔记直接在家里的电脑上也可以看了，不用把电脑背回家了
<user8888> hi
<kk> user8888, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<user8888> 各位，问个问题，linux添加了网卡以后，是否能够自动识别的？
<user8888> 我在vbox中，添加了网卡，但是，用ifconfig看不到添加的网卡
<user8888> 难道需要在虚拟机中的linux里面进行一些配置吗？
<MeaCulpa> dropbox~
<user8888> 啥？
<user8888> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/02/29/0753250&threshold=-1
<kk> user8888 ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google曾考虑发行货币
<user8888>  
<user8888>  
<user8888>  
<user8888>  
<kk> user8888: .. ..
<finsky> linux下有多路视频在一个窗口播放的软件吗?类似监控的那种
<fvw> user8888: 重启下不
<user8888> fvw: 重启也不行
<yue_> 如何以grep命令有无匹配到结果作为if语句的判断条件？
<fvw> user8888: 网卡非即插即用
<user8888> fvw: 后来我直接编辑了那个/etc/network/interface文件，似乎就可以了
<fvw> yue_: man grep
<user8888> fvw: 一般不需要直接编辑吗？
<fvw> user8888: 要
<fvw> user8888: 当然 gnome有gui工具
<Atrix> yue_: $?
<user8888> fvw: 我用的是xfce，那个wcid工具似乎也没有找到
<fvw> yue_: -q
<user8888> fvw: 以为添加网卡很麻烦，后来网络上面看到说编辑interface可以，没想即解决了
<fvw> user8888: 哦 手动也可以 g3挺好
<Atrix> yue_:匹配的时候$?是0，不匹配是$?是1
<fvw>  if [ $? -eq 0 ]
<yue_> fvw,Atrix:thx
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=2011AG5&source=web&cd=18&ved=0CF0QtwIwBzgK&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DfDPGgVUVU-E&ei=1OJNT5SjM-a0iQfFnYRy&usg=AFQjCNGJpF3FdWHZY8tnfoxxL1eMh43GWg
<cysnap> Ubuntu 12.04性能对比：64位秒杀32位
<cysnap> CyrusYzGTt: 你的链接，在我这个客户端里喷射了
<CyrusYzGTt> cysnap§ .. 好吧，你看這個 http://neo.jpl.nasa.gov/risk/2011ag5.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 2011 AG5 Impact Risk
<Atrix> cysnap: 看来12.04出来得试试64位的
<CyrusYzGTt> 64bit 飄過
<Atrix> CyrusYzGTt: 64位和32位除了支持的内存大小不一样，在速度上有什么区别没
<mugebjgd> Atrix: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> Atrix§ 額，， 幾乎沒有。。
<mugebjgd> Atrix: 超过4G就用64 否则没有意义
<Atrix> mugebjgd: 那我这2G内存用64为看来没什么意义了
<Atrix> 要不加个内存条
<mugebjgd> Atrix: 显然没有意义
<roylez> adam8157: http://blog.linode.com/2012/02/28/native-ipv6-now-available-in-all-locations/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Linode Blog » Native IPv6 Now Available in All Locations
<adam8157> roylez: 买不起
<roylez> adam8157: 你送一个给我
<roylez> adam8157: 你送我linode，我送你ssh帐号
<roylez> adam8157: 公平吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Atrix§ 額。。好處就是 能用上 sse sse2 sse3..指令集吧
<adam8157> roylez: 鬼
<lunix01> 讨论什么在
<chen> 看着全英语让我压力好大
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/02/29/woman_stomps_on.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 裸女的逆袭
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 和cpu指令集没关系
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 瞎說的，，想增加使用 64bit系統的 成員
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • [求助］linux mint 12的网络服务问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365653 如上 安装了下述服务：ftp(vsftpd),lamp,samba 现在的问题是，可以使用web服务（在网络中可以使用浏览器访问），但其它两项服务无法访问。回到该linux机器上，使用mount可以挂载win7上的共享文件夹。 想问下如何解决这问题。 win …
<Atrix> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈，想骗我，被识破了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Atrix§ ,,好吧，， 不說了，。。 感覺就是 尋址 大了
<hamo> adam8157: 求送linode
<Atrix> CyrusYzGTt: 不过等12.04出来了，真得试试64位
<CyrusYzGTt> Atrix§ ..嗯嗯
<roylez> hamo: 你到了毒孃那边，记得给我弄免费ssh
<hamo> roylez: 啥ssh?我咋不知道度娘这边还有这个？
<mugebjgd> Atrix: 有什么好试的
<mugebjgd> Atrix: 什么区别都没有。
<adam8157> hamo: 踢死你
<silverlove> archlinux 的几个国内源有问题，virtualbox-modules 和官方不同步。
<jiero> adam8157: 1岁的妹妹真无聊
<jiero> 就是看着好玩。
<mugebjgd> silverlove: 换源
<jiero> 8岁的也不怎么样。
<Atrix> mugebjgd:  ==!,说不定将来发财了还要加内存呢
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 sbcl
<silverlove> mugebjgd: 但是它们显示的都是已 100% 同步。没办法，我是换了 kernel.org 才好的。
<mugebjgd> Atrix: 到时候再换不就完了。反正你用污笨涂
<jiero> Atrix: 。。。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 有的人处理个照片/视频就需要 8GB 内存的
<Atrix> mugebjgd: 好吧，污笨涂就污笨涂吧
<mugebjgd> jiero: "有的人"
<Atrix> 作为三年的linuxer，我准备换系统了，不能再用ubuntu了
<jiero> mugebjgd: 对啊。所以世界和所有人是没关系的
<lunix01> 你是准备用你自己的？
<adam8157> jiero: 我喜欢小孩
<mugebjgd> jiero: 他不是"有的人". 他只有2G内存
<jiero> mugebjgd: 哦。我只有1GB，还要装 64Bit
<jiero> adam8157: 额。
<jiero> adam8157: 我不喜欢。
<cysnap> 数据库100M了，操作压力大啊！！！！
<mugebjgd> jiero:  你经常蛋疼， 所以你做什么都有可能
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我在等那人寄来2.5GB内存，所以我可以升级到3GB，应该不会有人要 256MB ×2 的内存了，看看放在网上 $4能卖出否。。。
<jiero> roylez: lol，在第一层我捡到了 hand axe of returning
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<jiero> roylez: 啥。
<roylez> jiero: 这玩意我都不捡的
<jiero> roylez: 我使用扛着狼牙棒丢着大石头专门砸法师的ogre
<roylez> jiero: 大石头很快就烂掉了，渣角色
<jiero> roylez: 恩。所以浑身带着一堆可以丢的高级武器～
<jiero> roylez: 开个魔免就狂扔
<roylez> jiero: 先扔破烂，然后再捡破烂
<jiero> roylez: 打小兵扔破烂，扔着扔着就能分辨哪些是好哪些是坏了
<imtxc> vsftp 不支持中文 晕
<imtxc> 我再查查
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu怎么卸载？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365658 [color=#8080FF]我是在win7下用硬盘装的11.10，e盘压缩出的20g，现在ubuntu出问题根本就进不去了，所以打算卸载掉。我不想重装windows。有的人说直接删了ubuntu用的盘符会使启动文件啥的丢失导致windows都无法启动，现在很迷惘啊，怎么办，求帮助。在线 …
<roylez> jiero: http://imgur.com/dsxKr
<kk> roylez,啥网址y The most comfortable seat in the house - Imgur
<jiero> roylez: 嗯嗯
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/LwZBQ.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 衔接不自然
<roylez> adam8157: 越南美食  http://i.imgur.com/njBKp.jpg jiero hamo 
 * Cherrot 主席发个图也这么重口味……
<jiero> Cherrot: 它一直这样。
<roylez> Cherrot: http://imgur.com/yrnRl
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Derpy Dog meets Derpy Girl :D - Imgur
<roylez> tenzu: 帽子
<Cherrot> roylez: 这个正常点 :D
<hamo> adam8157: 主席你口味也太重了..
<cysnap> 刚刚楼下有卖花的走鬼，我买了盆梅花，25
<tenzu> roylez: 主席, 今天有人跟你表白么?
<jiero> roylez: 主席太高了
<jiero> roylez: 打不赢自己的鬼魂怎么办。。。
<jiero> roylez: 有时候死的莫名其妙，比如第二层碰到攻击力34的orc warrior堵住。。。
<imtxc> 用vimperator使用插件不方便了。。
<adam8157> roylez: hamo 吃完饭了
<hamo> adam8157: 你这么早就回家了？
<adam8157> hamo: 在公司吃的
<adam8157> hamo: 月末突击花budget啊
<hamo> adam8157: 话说我传说中的谁坐谁离职的座位还在吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 没人敢去
<hamo> adam8157: 度娘也不说搞一次building
<adam8157> hamo: 你饭量太大 他们不敢
 * hamo 下班面基去...
<adam8157> hamo: 祝你性福
<hamo> adam8157: 泄泄...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 高手进来看看（我运行别人的软件老是出现这个错误时什么原因） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365661 高手进来看看（我运行别人的软件老是出现这个错误时什么原因） KCheck:S[../../../Share/Connector/ConnectorManager_Epoll.cpp][45][virtual int ConnectorManager_Epoll::Init(uint32, const char*, uint16)][FALSE] S[virtual int ConnectorManager_E …
<imtxc> adam8157: testing 里面icewease 是什么版本了？
<adam8157> imtxc: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=iceweasel
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Package Search Results -- iceweasel
<imtxc> 我的stable里面软件老的受不了了
<adam8157> imtxc: 下班啦 bye
<imtxc> adam8157: 好啊
<imtxc> 测试中文聊天记录，以前的成了乱码了。。。
<imtxc> pass
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 上sid
<imtxc> mugebjgd: testing 就够了吧
 * kk_ 换成linuxdeepin了
<kk_> 这里面是不是有个BOT叫KK？
<mugebjgd> imtxc: testing的处境过于悲剧 直接sid完事
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 哦啊那就跟ada一样成了文艺青年了
<mugebjgd> imtxc: arch用户表示无压力
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 恩 我另一台机器也arch 它的软件感觉都是最新的
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 我家全是arch, 5台电脑都是arch。老婆都用arch
<imtxc> mugebjgd: ... 这么。。
<drovencrazy> mugebjgd, 牛
<mugebjgd> 给她配置好了 一劳永逸了
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 我的T400笔记本 用archlinux的时候 在xterm里面用vim 按tab 屏幕就哗哗的闪 debain就不 ，所有的配置都一样
<mugebjgd> 比 win省事
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 显卡问题
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 驱动
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 你给装的gonme?
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 恩 我猜也是这个原因
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 从来不用gnome
<drovencrazy> mugebjgd, 比较感兴趣的是 你老婆平时拿电脑做什么？偷菜？
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 那？
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 她lxde 我openbox
<Kandu> imtxc: echo -e \\a 這命令，閃不閃?
<imtxc> mugebjgd:  啊
<mugebjgd> drovencrazy: 什么是偷菜？
<imtxc> Kandu: 现在不在旁边我记下来回去看
<drovencrazy> mugebjgd, 不要这么萌好不好
<mugebjgd> drovencrazy: 不懂
<imtxc> Kandu: 在urxvt里面也不闪 gvim
<imtxc> gvim也不闪
<drovencrazy> mugebjgd, 就是白领不叫流行的一个游戏 种菜 偷菜
<fighterlyt> 请问哪位有edu邮箱？
<Kandu> imtxc: 他們不共用配置
<drovencrazy> fighterlyt, 六维？
<Kandu> imtxc: 若是閃，就搜索下 vbell xterm
<imtxc> Kandu: 是的 我猜它是显卡的原因
<Kandu> imtxc: 若不閃，我就不懂是怎麼回事了
<mugebjgd> drovencrazy: 不懂
<mugebjgd> drovencrazy: 没听说过
<drovencrazy> mugebjgd, 嘿嘿
<imtxc> Kandu: 不是vbell xterm的原因 这个肯定不是
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS第九代（V9）开发代号，求赐名！(含最新Linux消息) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365663 WPS现在正在微博征集开发代号名称，其中有Linux的消息，有兴趣的同学可围观。详细见下文。 ------------------------------------- WPS第九代（V9）立项啦！ V9的目标是：实现高效迅捷的开发，维持跨平台优 …
<Kandu> imtxc: 哦，那我就不懂了
<imtxc> Kandu: vbell是整个屏幕闪白颜色 我的那个是按一下tab 然后就好像屏幕在刷新但是刷新的挺慢 能看见一条一条的道道
<fighterlyt> 请求edu邮箱帮忙dropbox认证
<drovencrazy> fighterlyt, 为什么一定要教育网邮箱？
<imtxc> Kandu: echo -e \\a  这个就是那个vbell嘛
<Kandu> imtxc: 嗯，響鈴下
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 什么驱动 什么卡？
<imtxc> Kandu: 呵  跟那个闪不一样的 我的屏幕那个闪就跟屏幕坏了一样
<imtxc> mugebjgd: intel 驱动是pacman 的 我去看看
<Kandu> imtxc: 嗯，所以我也不知怎麼回事了
<mugebjgd> imtxc: intel的？
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 是啊
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 不至于，我2台intel什么都没有
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 一台老的 一台新的
<fighterlyt> 请在校的朋友们帮个忙
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 应该是驱动的原因，因为我的debian 里的vim gvim .Xress..这些配置 都是完全一样的
<imtxc> fighterlyt: 有啥用啊
<imtxc> fighterlyt: 为什么非要教育网的呢
<fighterlyt> 借用一下
<fighterlyt> dropbox认证
<imtxc> fighterlyt: 其他邮箱也可以啊
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 锁住驱动就行了
<fighterlyt> edu认证的邮箱，每个邀请多给一倍空间
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 这么高级？
<imtxc> mugebjgd: wiki也没说啊
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 好好看wiki
<mugebjgd> imtxc: pacman n年就有这个功能了
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 你说的是不更新显卡驱动是吧
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 对
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 主要是现在它闪啊 我还期待哪次更新不小心它就好了呢
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 上不闪的那个版本不就行了
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 笨
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 关键 哪个版本不闪 我咋去知道https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T400#Integrated_Graphics 我是看这里弄的
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: Lenovo ThinkPad T400 - ArchWiki
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 用debian里的那个版本
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 笨
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 还能这样。。。。。
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 为什么不能？
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 学习了 谢谢你
<Atrix> 我有一个同学考中科院的研究生，已经过线了，想联系一下导师，了解一下情况。但是没认识的人在那。大家能不能给出个注意
<drovencrazy> 论坛啊
<drovencrazy> 考研论坛去找联系方式
<fvw> imtxc: 还需要用xorg。conf？
<Atrix> drovencrazy: 谢谢
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 没人用xorg.conf
<imtxc> fvw: 我不会 以为应该那呢
<drovencrazy> Atrix, 去官网也可以找到邮箱
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 直接删除就行了
<imtxc> mu
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 删了xorg.conf?
<mugebjgd> imtxc: intel什么都不需要配置
<Atrix> drovencrazy: 好的我找找看
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 哦啊
<fvw> imtxc: en
<drovencrazy> Atrix, 这是同学麽。着明显是机油
<Atrix> drovencrazy: 谢谢啦。哈哈，是个女她
<drovencrazy> Atrix, 我就说，，要是我室友我才不会帮他找
<drovencrazy> Atrix, 我 室友此时此刻就在给导师打电话
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Atrix> drovencrazy:给女生办事必须得尽心尽力
<imtxc> Atrix: 她到中科院上研究生了 你怎么办
<Atrix> drovencrazy: 你室友考哪里啊
<drovencrazy> Atrix, 同济 车辆
<imtxc> fvw 是用erc的啊
<Atrix> imtxc: 我啊，我对她没意思，所以也不遗憾，替同学高兴呗
<Atrix> drovencrazy: 厉害厉害。你们是什么专业的啊
<drovencrazy> Atrix, 我也车辆 没考 奔大众去了
<imtxc> Atrix: 看看看  你就邪恶了吧 我也没说是那种关系啊
<drovencrazy> Atrix, 悲哀的伪IT男
<Atrix> imtxc: 是你诱导我的...
<Atrix> drovencrazy: 少壮不努力，老大干IT。你们该庆幸才对
<Atrix> imtxc: 天理昭昭，我是清白的
<imtxc> Atrix: 。。。。你们都是坏人
<drovencrazy> Atrix, 今年IT男就业形势很好哇
<drovencrazy> Atrix, 各种华为中兴腾讯阿里
<Atrix> drovencrazy: 我也感觉是挺好的
<Atrix> drovencrazy: 今天特别容易
<drovencrazy> Atrix, 哥们去了哪儿？
<fighterlyt> 我看是回光返照
<Atrix> imtxc: 就你是小纯洁、小清新
<Atrix> drovencrazy: 淘宝
<drovencrazy> Atrix, 哈  好地方 好待遇
 * drovencrazy 有没有用openwrt的？
<Atrix> drovencrazy: 还行吧
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 珍爱生命，远离中（兴）华（为）……
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 不过据说腾讯的待遇还是不错的，阿里好像也不错
<drovencrazy> zer4tul, 我是大众的节奏
<drovencrazy> zer4tul, 华为不要命的话还是能赚很多钱的
<wxg4net> 问个问题 /usr/lib/libm.a 静态库  这个库的源代码在哪里下载呢？
<fighterlyt> 哪位是在校学生
<Atrix> wxg4net: 好像是glibc吧
<wxg4net> glibc， 刚在arch中查到 glibc必须对应相应的内核才能使用对吧
<zer4tul> wxg4net: 只是对内核有最低版本要求而已
<byzantium> 缓存占用率太高了 有方法清除吗》？
<zer4tul> byzantium: 啥意思？free看到cache占用率太高？
<wxg4net> zer4tul，多谢了 正在尝试编译glibc
<byzantium>   total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<byzantium> Mem:       3095768    2844212     251556          0     312572    1563000
<byzantium> -/+ buffers/cache:     968640    2127128
<byzantium> Swap:      5859320          0    5859320
<byzantium> 对 
<thanatoid^2> 我是在校生
<Atrix> wxg4net: 我觉得应该不是特别大的改动，还是可以使用的吧，比如我现在用的是2.6的内核和3.0的内核都没问题
<zer4tul> byzantium: 这不是好事么？如果你真的要强制释放，最简单的办法就是自己启动一个狂耗内存的程序，让它申请一把内存，cache就被强制释放了
<byzantium> 奥 
<zer4tul> drovencrazy: 是指驻外么？
<byzantium> 我以为我的视频越来越卡 是应为这个原因呐   
<Atrix> byzantium: 真的没有必要纠结内存，linux的内存管理机制很好啊
<zer4tul> byzantium: 跟这个没关系
<zer4tul> byzantium: 我倒是建议你看看是不是软解码了
<byzantium> 奥  但是上午及其还是很快的
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 7.3GB, 51.7% free - Swap: 7.6GB, 100.0% free]
<byzantium> 啥意思那？
<cysnap> 要是换上500M＋ 速度的SSD， swap速度也很快
<zer4tul> palomino|working: 哇……16G内存？
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 终端下使用emacs出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365668 原来一直在gui下面使用emacs，现在因为某些原因切换到终端下面，用的是urxvt，可是一些原来定义的快捷键不能用了，如下： 原来我把C-i定义成了delete-other-windows，可是现在在终端下面就是输入字符i 原来我把C-enter定义成了宏，是在当前行下新增 …
<andyhuzhill> 有人用RedFlag Linux么？
<andyhuzhill> 好像红旗好久都没动静了  
<andyhuzhill> 现在 RedOFFICE 的网站也访问不了了
<soiamso> andyhuzhill: 红旗回扣不多，所以挂了很自然
<gebjgd> andyhuzhill: 汉化组不会挂的
<gebjgd> 有纳税人的钱
<soiamso> andyhuzhill: 政府根本就不注重这个东西， 注重的是回扣
<hzform> Good night everyone ~~
<hzform> mysql应该怎样学习效果才好呀？
<yangfan> hzform：安啊！
<zoufeng> 谁的Ubuntu安装过Canon LBP2900驱动？请教啊。
<andyhuzhill> 我刚刚发现了一个wordperss 博客 管理员密码没改唉
<zoufeng> 人呢？
<zoufeng> 什么？
<hzform> ubuntu平台上的mysql和fedora 16平台上的mysql功能以及用法相同吗？
<hzform> yangfan:ubuntu平台上的mysql和fedora 16平台上的mysql功能以及用法相同吗？
<andyhuzhill> mysql应该都差不多吧
<hzform> 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 推荐部电影
<roylez_> adam8157: 本来想看卓别林的《城市之光》的，pps没有
<pocoyo> roylez_: 落日车神。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 比较像普通青年看的。蛋蛋看的太文艺了
<roylez_> pocoyo: 就这个了，多谢水牛
<soiamso> adam8157 艺术家
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<banban> adam8157: 有木有看到曼曼出没啊
<adam8157> banban: 哪个曼曼?
<banban> adam8157: 。。。leeaman啦
<adam8157> banban: 他貌似不来这里的
<banban> adam8157: 来 只是一般可能不用那个ID
<adam8157> banban: 还有啥id
<adam8157> banban: 那也很久没见了
<banban> 哦 好吧 
<imtxc> adam8157: 哈 学你当文艺青年 也用unstable了 stable里面软件实在有点老
<adam8157> imtxc: 思密达
<yappy> 嗨，如何用texlive 制作表单？
<wang_> 请问:为什么ubuntu的rc3.d与rc5.d的内容一样?
<yue> shell里的变量可以跨行吗？我吧一个程序的运行结果赋给一个变量，结果变成了一行。
<yue> wang_: arch只有一个rc.d，也许rc3.d和rc5.d只是分别针对init 3和init 5所以差别不大？
<Relaed> ls
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 最新的2月28日的12.04版本在最新的atom 主板n10芯片组的d2700主板上黑屏！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365674 其他主板都没有问题！不会12.04对atom主板的支持不好吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shang_2000 — 2012-02-29 20:38 
<hzform> kk:你安装过ubuntu11.10吗？12.04版本不太稳定，推荐你试一试ubuntu11.10
<kk> hzform, 有趣的八卦。  ㍭ 
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • gnome3很好用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365677 刚开始还是比较喜欢Unity的，但是渐渐尝试gnome-shell多了，感觉她比Unity好。界面更统一、更高效、更具有弹性，虽然目前某些小节上还有点问题。 配合gnome-shell-extension，有更多可以实现的功能。不怕做不到，只怕想不到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shinery — 2012-0 …
<xiooli> 有会C++和python的么
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.2.8 #1 SMP Wed Feb 29 19:15:03 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy> yappy: 
<cfy> yappy: 发错,sorry
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 描述下你怎么 sbcl + maxima
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我不用maxima
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你不是说你用 sbcl 加载
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。我这边maxima用的是sbcl
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那你看看bin/maxima就知道了嘛
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我在看 INSTALL.lisp
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<cfy> 内核版本号更新的也太快了吧。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • AS4750G完美使用ubuntu11.10总结手记(求精~) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365679 本人的处女技术帖…由于看到很多人也是这个本，想给各位同本兔友分享一些心得(主要是思路和解决办法，不会有详细步骤哦~)，不足之处，望各位指正。 其中有很多引用转载，如有侵犯啥啥权时，请告知… 由于跟了我四 …
<pityonline> www.360444.com 这个网站怎么搞到京东新蛋亚马逊的数据的呢？
<soiamso> pityonline: 图片识别
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在virtualbox里，开了2d,3d，放影片都是白屏的，intel 4500的显卡， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365680 目前系统不认x4500的显卡，12.04的ubuntu 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-02-29 21:18 
<pityonline> soiamso: 图片识别？这么高级？
<soiamso> pityonline: 可能不是吧
<pityonline> soiamso: 那些网站是不是也有 api 呀？
<pityonline> soiamso: 图片识别不是很容易做到吧？
<linsux> 什么域名登记处好啊
<soiamso> pityonline: 可能图片的名字，就可以得到价码
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: asdf 是啥
<pityonline> soiamso: 呃……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • firefox崩溃的频繁了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365684 用了 autoproxy goagent firefox崩溃了好几遍了 你们有这样的情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 voxtrior — 2012-02-29 21:47 
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 包定义的吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我知道的很模糊，我感觉是一个包(系统）的整体定义
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 比如，作者啊，版本啊，依赖啊啥的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: o
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你还是看下文档吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: load 有没有办法改变目录
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥意思？直接指定目录啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: lisp 源代码里面有类似"../"这种目录
<roylez_> cfy: 渣渣c
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 源代码里面有类似 "../foo" 的访问，我要改变环境目录
<cfy> roylez: 主主席
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不太清楚
<roylez_> cfy: 叫你丫网购 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6295521djw1dqdiewcx0uj.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 主席。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席。。。我们断水了。。。
<cfy> roylez: 求介绍妹子。。
<roylez_> cfy: 。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/zF7Ch.png 这个mode line 不知道按哪个快捷键了怎么变成这样了？
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5da5a588tw1dqjfcfvpe2j.jpg
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席 那电影比较闷骚不？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不清楚。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 发到#emacs看看
<roylez_> pocoyo: 相当闷骚
<roylez_> pocoyo: 你故意的
<cfy> roylez_: 人呢？
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我突然发现原来我是闷蚤男啊。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 从头臭屁到尾
<andyhuzhill> 如果Linux世界只有一个标准的系统，每种软件只有一个最好的能满足大家使用的程序，不要fork那么多类似功能的软件，linux是否会比Windows的兼容性，普及性更高?
<pocoyo> cfy: 你帮发发呗 我鸟语太烂。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我也烂。。表达不清。。
<cfy> andyhuzhill: 微软不是已经快死掉了？
<andyhuzhill> cfy: 我不知道
<cfy> andyhuzhill: 哦，看着吧
<andyhuzhill> cfy: 只是觉得 linux里面似乎有些重复发明，如果没有这些 也许会更加出色
<wzssyqa> cfy: 微软怎么会这么快就死掉
<cfy> wzssyqa: 感觉快乐
<cfy> wzssyqa: 感觉快了
<wzssyqa> cfy: 为什么呢？
<wzssyqa> cfy: 不就是在手机上混的不好嘛
<cfy> wzssyqa: 嗯
<andyhuzhill> 感觉Windows8 也不咋地
<andyhuzhill> 而且还听说 安装Win8的电脑就无法装其他系统了
<andyhuzhill> 太贱
<andyhuzhill> 我以后绝对不买Win8系统的电脑
<namoamitabuddha> andyhuzhill: 似乎没那么回事，用户有选择权的。
<namoamitabuddha> andyhuzhill: UEFI
<stlifey> andyhuzhill: ARM才有要求锁定，x86的win8是没有的，因为考虑到反垄断条款
<andyhuzhill> stlifey:ARM上就不反垄断吗？
<wzssyqa> 2014年起山东非户籍考生可就地高考
<wzssyqa> 真的会有人这么干么？。。。。
<wzssyqa> 汗
<yappy> 有奖征答：用什么命令行程序可以导出pdf的表单数据？
<wzssyqa> scrot？
<linsux> 听说win8今晚出？
<soiamso> linsux: 又来啦
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • windows 8消费者预览版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365689 来自http://news.mydrivers.com/1/219/219586.htm 今晚能下载 统计信息: 发表于 由 c300fan — 2012-02-29 22:10 
<linsux> 来什么
<Atrix> win8消费者预览版发布了
<Atrix> 还是有点看头的
<yappy> quit
<clarezoe> #join nagios
<cysnap> windows 8 还是不太适合笔记本
<cysnap> metro ui鼠标操作起来费劲
<hata> 有人玩mc马
<knownbad> 那是那种马？
<hata> = =
<hata> minecraft
<Evanescence> 有人稍微熟悉git么? 我把一个submodule 目录移动到其他地方了, 我submodule add 了一个比较旧的repo, 想把本地的那个较新的repo作为当前submodule的一个branch, 与当前master做merge合并,但是我不知道怎么将本地的repo作为branch, 请问这命令怎么打 ?
<fyodor_> Evanescence: 没明白啥意思。-_-||
<Evanescence> fyodor_: 简单说就是想把本地目录的repo合并到当前的repo下,用branch,或者remote都行
<Aking_> 这么晚了还在线的除了倒时差和串门的鬼佬，都是大神…膜拜ing mom
<mugebjgd> Aking_: 接受膜拜
<Aking_> 呵呵
<Aking_> 晚安啦各位，我都钻被窝里了
<cysnap> 睡觉了
<cysnap> 晚安
<lxtsul> ubuntu的人气还是比fedora旺
<lxtsul> 虽然我用fedora
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
 * mugebjgd 捅 alvin_rxg 屁眼
 * fanzeyi 明明是菊花……
 * mugebjgd 谢谢 fanzeyi 的纠正
<alvin_rxg> chrome 有啥好玩的没？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: google+
<fanzeyi> alvin_rxg: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/app/3-games?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon
<kk> fanzeyi ⇪ ti: Chrome Web Store
<alvin_rxg> fanzeyi: chrome 有啥好玩的沒？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那ssd你买了么
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你給錢我就買
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不是打工了么
<MeaCulpa> .
<leoxx> night
<mugebjgd> evening
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 闹肚子
<knownbad> 老婆不在装孬？
<fanzeyi> http://www.v2ex.com/t/28474#reply0
<kk> fanzeyi,啥网址y V2EX › Windows8客户预览版试用～多图杀猫～
<fanzeyi> sorry 發錯位置……
<MeaCulpa> ,
<MeaCulpa> 终于可以睡觉了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 小孬孬好
<mugebjgd> fanzeyi: 不咋地
<mugebjgd> fanzeyi: 纯手机系统
<fanzeyi> mugebjgd: 嗯 俺就是讓同學去圍觀
<mugebjgd> fanzeyi: 谁是同学?
<fanzeyi> mugebjgd: ...俺同學...
<mugebjgd> fanzeyi: 你同学还没睡觉?
<fanzeyi> mugebjgd: 顯然沒有
<mugebjgd> fanzeyi: 河南ü真周
<fanzeyi> mugebjgd: 鄭州……
<mugebjgd> fanzeyi: 饭则以
<fanzeyi> mugebjgd: 幹啥…… 
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 干什么呢？
<alvin_rxg> george_y90: micro cai 好讓人失望… https://plus.google.com/u/0/112477360631513548161/posts/b3aAjeoWkPz
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: micro cai - Google+ - 這還能稱之為警察嗎？ 山东千警践踏作物占土地 民指共党超日军 …
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: micro cai是你吗？
<alvin_rxg> 杭州一目中無人的小家夥
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我问是你吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<fishoneeyed> 你有plus吗？
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> 去剛那鏈接裏找吧
<alvin_rxg> amazon 免運費是怎麽算的？是說都需要由 amazon.de 送貨的嗎？還是別的公司的也可以免運費？
<alvin_rxg> 好像是不用管是哪個公司送貨的。。 =.=
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你说话的时候能不能指定个人？都不知道你在和谁说话。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: amazon自己的东西只要超过20欧元都是免费送，有的不到20欧元也可以免费送。附属在amazon上的商家一般都需要付邮寄费，不过也有很多根本就不收邮费。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你现在在汉诺威？
<alvin_rxg> 什麽叫現在在漢諾威？……
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你人在什么地方？
<knownbad> 只要标有 amazon prime 的商家都可以免运费。
<knownbad> 但不一定的同 amazon 的托运。  我遇过很烂的托运。
<kk>  06:26
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-01
<kingbo> 早
<yue> lsusb -s [[bus]:][devnum] 没有输出是怎么回事？
<yue> 只有lsusb列表里的第一个设备有输出
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有人用creqq吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365730 一直都登录不上，说是在获取session，然后获取了半天和我说，网络不佳，稍后再试。以前用过也登录不上，这次想解决了这问题- - 网络的话，我下载基本再1兆上下。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fantatic — 2012-03-01 8:54 
<LOL_> gebjgd: P4600和B815哪个好
<lonelyibex> morning
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 骨灰级ubuntu 菜鸟前来报到 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365735 各位前辈，小弟虽然是计算机专业出身，可第一次用linux，以后要负责linux 服务器的安全维护， 还望各位哥哥姐姐给指条明路，如何快速成长，小弟在此叩首 统计信息: 发表于 由 lichuan — 2012-03-01 9:29 
 * leyle 今天下雨了，感觉好爽。
<debianer> 请问，android手机的通讯簿和gmail同步，但群组却不能同步，是怎么回事？
<samul> guru级菜鸟
<debianer> ，android手机的通讯簿和gmail同步，但群组却不能同步，是怎么回事？
<roylez> samul: 吹吧，菜鸟
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<adam8157> roylez: 早, 我刚起床
<roylez> adam8157: 你不舒服？
<roylez> adam8157: 是蛋疼吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 没, 赖床...
<roylez> adam8157: ......
<adam8157> roylez: afk
<roylez> adam8157: 7点闹钟闹，9点我才起。就是怕冷..... 
<huntxu> adam8157: damn, 10086.cn都上不去
<roylez> huntxu: 你上这个神奇的网站干啥？
<huntxu> roylez: 查手機充值成功沒
<huntxu> roylez: 被建行的手機銀行坑了嗚嗚
<roylez> huntxu: 充值成功会有短信
<roylez> huntxu: 你节哀吧
<huntxu> roylez: 扣了錢沒短信...>.<
<roylez> huntxu: 我想去建行工作，坑你这种，hoho
<huntxu> roylez: ...
<roylez> huntxu: 你在北京，每年报税不？
<huntxu> roylez: 報吧...
<huntxu> roylez: 雖然不多...
<L-----D> 报税还分地方？
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯? 报什么税
<roylez> adam8157: 你去年没报税？
<L-----D> 12w所得税？
<roylez> L-----D: 你在魔都？
<adam8157> roylez: 报什么税 nnnnd 每个月给我扣那么多 还要再扣?
<L-----D> roylez, 魔都是指上海？
<roylez> adam8157: 不是扣..... 你要填张表，说已经扣过了
<roylez> L-----D: 对
<adam8157> roylez: 不知道 有啥用
<adam8157> roylez: 我去年6月份才上班
<L-----D> roylez, 嗯 我在上海
<roylez> adam8157: o....
<adam8157> roylez: 我去年6月份才来北京
<roylez> L-----D: 你每年都填？
<adam8157> roylez: 报税有什么用?
<roylez> adam8157: 免得党国以为没收你钱....
<adam8157> roylez: ca...
<huntxu> roylez: 幫我nslookup www.bj.10086.cn
<roylez> huntxu: 221.130.45.131
<L-----D> roylez, 我现在自己开公司 反而不用填了
<roylez> huntxu: blow job dot 10086 dot cn
<huntxu> roylez: 試試看ping得通不...
<roylez> huntxu: 挂了
<huntxu> lol
<roylez> huntxu: 10086玩bj玩腻了
<roylez> L-----D: 有钱人哪
<L-----D> adam8157, 报税 以后可以抵抗
<L-----D> 抵扣
<roylez> L-----D: 开的神马公司？
<L-----D> 具体抵扣什么我也不知道
<L-----D> 就像你捐款 也要申报 
<L-----D> roylez, 建筑公司
<roylez> L-----D: o....设计院？
<L-----D> roylez, 不 是建筑 不是设计
<adam8157> roylez: 从湖北来广东台山打工12年的黎亚平因涉嫌犯伪造国家公文罪被关入台山看守所。2月21日，黎亚平死亡。看守所提供的视频显示，黎亚平在看守所的洗衣房内做完51个俯卧撑后晕倒，送医抢救无效死亡。看守所称，黎患有高血压，平时就喜欢做俯卧撑，那天的死亡属于意外。 
<roylez> adam8157: 教你丫做俯卧撑
<MeaCulpa> lol
<debianer> 高血压睡觉也很容易死亡的，尤其在监狱
<adam8157> roylez: 还好我每组只做50
<roylez> adam8157: 我每组只做0
<debianer> 我有个疑问，做俯卧撑不行的，岂不是不能结婚生子？
<roylez> adam8157: 今天还没睡醒就把工作都做完了，怎么办？
<huntxu> debianer: 得比安兒
<roylez> adam8157: 你推荐的那个傻叉image viewer还不错...
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7278ec0fgw1dqjq2wxxhnj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 那是
<huntxu> roylez: 這個笑話過期了
<roylez> adam8157: 帮我把胡子踢了
<huntxu> why?!
<roylez> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> O.O
<huntxu> o.O
<hamo> roylez: 主席没有帽帽了？
<huntxu> hamo: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 囧東沒賣散熱墊...
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君早
<hamo> roylez: 早主席...
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~!
<hamo> adam8157蛋蛋早..
<roylez> huntxu: 你这句我怎么就看出 tokyo hot 这词了呢
<palomino|working> 淫者见淫
<hamo> +1 ^^
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你出栏了？
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * leyle roylez一下子就射了。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> adam8157: http://zachholman.com/talk/ruby-patterns
<palomino|working> .......
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Ruby Patterns from GitHub's Codebase
<palomino|working> 以怨报德阿
<roylez> tenzu: 我突然想起来去米国要被x光扫描，操蛋
<leyle> 擦，
<leyle> 这种事情都有
<roylez> leyle: 啥事情？
<leyle> roylez: 主席v5
<roylez> hmmmmmmmm....
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，玩过塞尔达没？
<tenzu> roylez: 你要去米国?
<roylez> tenzu: 出差...
<tenzu> roylez: 没玩过, 不过很想玩
<tenzu> roylez: 给我买个iPad3
<roylez> tenzu: 这个给你做iphone的背景 http://i.imgur.com/ME8Qn.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 已经有人订了...
<LOL_> roylez: www.360buy.com/product/579610.html
<LOL_> roylez: 看值不
<tenzu> roylez: T_T 那我想不到有啥好买的了
<LOL_> roylez: 想入手一台
 * fyodor_ 上来表示下嫉妒恨，又有人去米国鸟~~
<adam8157> fyodor_: 同嫉妒
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 希望 安布雷拉公司 在米國 爆發 生化危機。。 注意：這是 妒忌
<hamo> roylez: 主席好活啊...天天出差...
<tenzu> roylez: 主席去看看有没有不要钱的U盘, 捡几麻袋回来
<roylez> LOL_: 就价钱而言不错。呆鹅据说保修也比较靠谱
<fyodor_> roylez: 主席这一去要几日方回啊？
<wzssyqa> btrfs好用吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-30144
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 30144:Linux Kernel Clone()函数 CLONE_IO多个拒绝服务漏洞 - Sebug
<tenzu> 瞄到了ip
<LOL_> roylez: www.360buy.com/product/562314.html
<LOL_> roylez: 再看下这个
<LOL_> roylez: 加三百，b851变成i3,
<LOL_> roylez: 值不？
<fyodor_> LOL_: 这 i3 本都这便宜了？
<LOL_> fyodor_: acer有2999的i3本，，，
<L-----D> LOL_, 这个还可以 再自己加个2G内存
<fyodor_> 为嘛对我说话的人的 nick 配成了黄色，完全看不清是谁在跟我讲话...
<LOL_> L-----D: b851 和 i3比很差吗？
<L-----D> 那肯定差
<LOL_> L-----D: 哦
<LOL_> hd3000和独显比也很差吗？
<L-----D> i3的应该都是hd3000
<palomino|working> 笔记本的是hd3000
<LOL_> 哦
<palomino|working> 台式都是hd2000
<L-----D> 现在intel笔记本都带集显
<palomino|working> 是阿
<L-----D> 你就算配了独显 大部分时候还是集显在工作
<palomino|working> 可以关掉集显
<L-----D> 那样太烧了
<LOL_> b851的的2800，i3的是3100,不知该选哪个
<palomino|working> i3多少?
<L-----D> 我现在从CAD切换到普通程序 输入法会有问题
<L-----D> nv的驱动显然没写好
<palomino|working> i3 2310?
<palomino|working> nv最近的驱动貌似问题挺多的，快赶上amd了 , L-----D
<LOL_> palomino|working: i3 2350
<LOL_> palomino|working: www.360buy.com/product/562314.html
<hamo> adam8157 等等去oracle搞基..
<palomino|working> 哦...
<hamo> adam8157你那边的基友活动要抓紧啦...
<LOL_> palomino|working: 不知该选哪个
<adam8157> hamo: ...踢你
<palomino|working> 要说性能自然i3好
<palomino|working> 不过这代i3..还不如上一代老i3性能好
<L-----D> 老一代不是32nm的吧
<LOL_> roylez: 主席，给个建议吧
<palomino|working> 是32nm吧
<hamo> roylez:  主席，你在贵摸做什么啊？
<L-----D> 老的带HT?
<palomino|working> 带
<L-----D> 新的不带？
<palomino|working> 也带吧 , L-----D
<LOL_> L-----D: 我该买哪个，b851还是i3,差三百，
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 随你，看你干嘛用。
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 学习和玩一些2D游戏，
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 你感觉值这个价吗？ b851那个
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 性能该是差不多吧。
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 随你了
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 最讨厌这种纠结了，，，
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何查看Apahce、Mysql占用CPU、内存信息？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365753 服务器配置：8核CPU，16G内存。 运行LAMP服务，在用Loadrunner做性能测试时，如何正确查看系统资源的使用信息？？？ 我用top命令看时，有时候Mysql使用的CPU超过100%，请问这些是怎么计算的？？？ 在线等答案！！！！ 统计信息:  …
<jyfl987> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dqk56mprvoj.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/133295/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 基于浏览器的电路图编辑模拟器_IT新闻_博客园
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 发傻什么。。。差不多就丢骰子。
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 随你选你还不动了。。。
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 我不会选东西。。。
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 好纠结呀。。。
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 告诉你同样的时候就别选了，随意
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 你帮我选吧
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 我最讨厌这样的，论坛里一堆这样的我都是恶语相向
<jyfl987> minix出新版本了
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 我也讨厌这样的问题，但还是遇到了，，，
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 我讨厌的是你这种态度
<jyfl987> archl_dungeon 坚决打倒 踏上一脚
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 我也讨厌自己这种态度，如果我有钱的话，毫不犹豫的就选MBA了，那还会在300块钱上纠结，，，
<jyfl987> LOL_: 如果有钱 何必买mba 买sony嘛
 * LOL_ jiero跑了，，，
<jyfl987> LOL_: 他一天来三餐
<LOL_> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> iGoogle: mcu编程你搞么
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 阿姨，opera是不是要支持廣告了 http://tech.163.com/12/0229/15/7REJ4L8T000915BE.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Opera高管：新广告平台不会惹恼用户_网易科技
 * LOL_ 很纠结，不知该选2800的b851,还是选3100的i3
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/133295/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 基于浏览器的电路图编辑模拟器_IT新闻_博客园
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助】ubuntu11.10无线上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365755 win7系统下连tplink没有问题，密码不错，到ubuntu下就变成偶尔能连上，完全靠人品么？有没有大神可以帮助咱这个新手一下，有人说ssid命名不规范，我改了之后第一次能连上，之后就偶尔能连，大多数情况连不上，各位帮 …
<jyfl987> rtmeme: RT @snowxh: 有爱小段子：刚进小学的时候，我鼓起勇气向喜欢的同班女生告白。结果我就悲剧的接下来连着六年都沦为群众的笑柄，她逢人就说“xx那家伙居然对我...噗哈哈哈哈”。接下来初中又被嘲笑了三年，高中也没用放过我..一直到现在，家里吃晚饭的时候她还是动不动就拿出..
<roylez> LOL_: 没建议。如果你不玩游戏就可以。看评论说这款发热不大，应该还可以。以前记得呆鹅电脑都超热的。我现在比较喜欢华硕了
<roylez> hamo: 我现在靠忽悠吃饭了
<LOL_> roylez: b851这个？
<roylez> LOL_: 对于用Linux的，除非你有特殊的需求，cpu无所谓了。显卡可以考虑nvidia独显的，否则玩不了trine
<LOL_> roylez: 嗯
<LOL_> roylez: 那就入手b851
<ofan> 入了一个APU上网本
<ofan> mutt收大附件的时候不能中断？
<roylez> LOL_: 散热如何，看看评论。这个对于用户体验*非常*重要
<Relaed> gihub是不是挂了?
<LOL_> roylez: b851的散热还可以吗
<roylez> LOL_: 貌似可以
<LOL_> roylez: 嗯
<LOL_> roylez: b851这款值2800吗
<roylez> LOL_: 没概念了。呵呵。我的第一台笔记本7600买的，现在多少我都觉得便宜
<LOL_> roylez: 嗯
<LOL_> roylez: 京东上本貌似卖的挺快的
<LOL_> roylez: 前天有两款看上去不错，昨天一查就没了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我的网络有问题，帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365761 自从装了ARP*的软件后发现右上角的network manager不见了。 iconfig只有lo iconfig -a就出现回以前的网络端口。 不过我启动eth0后是有效的可以ping。 wlan可以启动不过提示，RFkill。 还有system setting network打开后。 弹出，the system network services are not compati …
<roylez> LOL_: 为什么不考虑华硕？
<Relaed> 你们有人上的了github么
<roylez> LOL_: 华硕3年报修率最低，而且一般比呆鹅轻薄
<roylez> Relaed: 没压力
<LOL_> roylez: 华硕3000左右多吗？
<roylez> LOL_: 多吧...
<roylez> Relaed: 不挂代理似乎不行了
<Relaed> roylez: 没有任何问题么？难道github都要墙。。。
<Relaed> roylez: 额....
<roylez> Relaed: nnnnnd，真想上街杀人了
<Relaed> roylez: teach me how to access the repo in command line with an ssh proxy
<LOL_> roylez: 你推荐款
<roylez> Relaed: proxychains git clone xxxxx
<Relaed> roylez: proxychains ?
<Relaed> arrr...fuck !!!
<roylez> LOL_: 什么尺寸的？我只用13寸的
<LOL_> roylez: 13或14
<Relaed> oh...真的，现在上github都要代理了。
<L-----D> 还好我换到了bitbucket
<roylez> huntxu: 帝都娃，试试github直连能上么？
<roylez> LOL_: 你在哪里？ http://www.360buy.com/product/567710.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 【华硕A43EB815SD-SL】华硕（ASUS）A43EB815SD-SL 14.0 英寸笔记本电脑（B815 2G 320G G610M 2G独显 DOS 白色） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<roylez> LOL_: 帝都无货
<LOL_> roylez: 河北
<roylez> LOL_: 元首在那里么？
<LOL_> roylez: 元首？
<roylez> LOL_: http://www.360buy.com/product/563049.html  颜色渣一点
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 【华硕A43EB94SD-SL】华硕（ASUS）A43EB94SD-SL 14.0 英寸笔记本电脑（B940 4G 320G G610M 2G独显 DOS 蓝色） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<Relaed> 先把repo 放到bitbucket上去算了....
<Relaed> 这都墙，真见鬼
<ofan> 能上
<LOL_> roylez: 找个集显的吧，for xp
<roylez> LOL_: 你自己找吧....
<LOL_> roylez: 哦
<linsux> http://www.360buy.com/product/577107.html
<kk> linsux,啥网址y 【惠普DV6-6C41TX】惠普（hp）DV6-6C41TX(A9R67PA) 15.6英寸笔记本电脑 （i5-2450M 4G 750G 1G独显 D刻 蓝牙 指纹 摄像头 W7） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<LOL_> roylez: 穷学生没钱，又不想跟家里要，::>_<::
<linsux> 我用这个系列，不过是i7, 2g独显
<MeaCulpa> GITHUB大限已至！
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 别让launchpad墙了，说不定过两天偶再把家当搬回来...
<linsux> 终于知道为什么没有linux的QQ群了
<linsux> linux都没有QQ
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: github好像被墙了
<ofan> sourceforge貌似也被？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: host 那么多翻墙软件, 很危险的
<MeaCulpa> sourceforge老主顾了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hmm 可以试试其他非主流的repo了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 给zf赛钱，让launchpad 不死不灭吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 比如 repo.or.cz
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个还可以做github代理的 额
<MeaCulpa> 看来保持小众安全些
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: repo不是关键，关键是social
<MeaCulpa> github ask for too much, 上名单了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 搞技术的人不应该局限于一个网站来social 而应该基于协议
<Relaed> bitbucket会被墙么..
<roylez> Relaed: 你用bitbucket可以，但是你能保证自己不去下载github上的东西吗？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 分布式版本管理超脱于协议
<MeaCulpa> 是啊，就像在windows的时候，不能保证自己不去sourceforge
<MeaCulpa> 就像国内二货去什么华军，驱动之家之类
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好在大家是用git的 要是用svn就苦逼了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 国内那帮婊子二货所谓黑客，就知道ddos要挟，抠抠盗号，有种去把GFW给做掉啊
<jyfl987> roylez: gfw他们可不敢惹阿
<Relaed> roylez: 呵呵，这个和sourceforge一样。。。
<Relaed> 上次还有人在twitter传谣说什么SJTU的人被逮捕神马的。。
<roylez> Relaed: 被逮捕好，出来了马上去米国避难
<jyfl987> roylez: 蒸发了你怎么去避难
<roylez> jyfl987: 蒸发就再投胎吧...
<jyfl987> Relaed: 话说旭日帝国有保护你么
<jyfl987> http://pretty-lisp.org/
<Relaed> jyfl987: 神马意思
<jyfl987> Relaed: 你现在拿的谁的护照？
<Relaed> jyfl987: 当然是公鸡国的
<jyfl987> 请各国军政机关给与关照版本还是大xx永远站在你这边
<Relaed> jyfl987: 最近比较好拿的就是枫叶国还有考拉国的
<Relaed> jyfl987: AV国没有放松移民政策
<jyfl987> Relaed: 不是吧 不是说他们收紧了政策么
<jyfl987> Relaed: 归化嘛 
<Relaed> jyfl987: AV国是好呀，绿卡足够了
<Relaed> jyfl987: 规划就算了
<jyfl987> Relaed: 有卡？
<Relaed> jyfl987: 木有啊同学，我还要几年才能拿卡
<jyfl987> Relaed: 你错了 照传统观点 AV国已经是夏了 我们这边才是姨
<Relaed> jyfl987: 不谈了，公鸡帝国有钱赚
<jyfl987> Relaed: hmm
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: svn一般走https, 翻墙容易的多。倒是git1大部分hoster 都只有ssh
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我是说git的本地都有一份copy无所谓 大不了推到别的地方 svn要先翻墙去拿下来 额
<roylez> Relaed: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7f890dbfgw1dqk2au3datj.jpg
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 而且log是在服务器上的 这个2了
<georgetso> join #linode
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: en, 不是2, 个有个用途
<georgetso> #join linode
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69c77f68tw1dqj4dlzxo0j.jpg
<jyfl987> roylez: 铁拳无敌
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: reallllllllly 2
<jyfl987> georgetso: 要广发linode?
<georgetso> jyfl987: no, wanna join
<jyfl987> 哦 对了 linode现在所有机房都有ipv6了 一个账户4096个地址 可以大家都搞个地址玩玩了
<Relaed> roylez: what the f is this ?
<roylez> Relaed: 中文漫画。请说国语
<jyfl987> http://clang.debian.net/
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Build of the Debian archive with clang
<Relaed> roylez: 收到
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 是普通话，不是国语
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 是 满大人
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 普通话是匪语
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 恩，哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那还是国语算了，中华民国官话
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 研究早证明了 普通话许多是满人的发音
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我知道...
<MeaCulpa_> 说国语吧，南京官话
<jyfl987> 不过无所谓 只要有个统一交流就行
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 恩，我汉主席也是这个看法
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: so we need to use english for one world :]
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: English说的人口没中文多，说的国家地区数目没有西班牙语多，算老几
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 就凭科技 就凭金融嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 人多有p用 你地上海比四川人少挖
<adam8157> roylez: github被封了?
<jyfl987> http://opensource.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/03/01/018229&from=rss
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Solidot | MINIX 3.2.0正式版发布
<jyfl987> minix重出浆糊了
<jyfl987> http://www.cs.vu.nl/~ast/job/  adam8157 
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Department of Computer Science, Faculty of Sciences, Vrije Universiteit Amsterdam
<roylez> adam8157: 恩，我刚刚给github support留言了，让他们加ipv6的支持
<adam8157> roylez: 北京这里貌似没事
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<jyfl987> adam8157: 毛 我这有事
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你那里github能访问么? 可能和我们公司dns相关
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不能了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..這麼不見你。。一來就是 ，，廣告。。
<roylez> adam8157: dns没事
<jyfl987> ofan: 是不是你联络有关部门干的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..這麼久不見你。。一來就是 ，，廣告。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直在好么
<ofan> jyfl987: 跟我没关系
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..可是我 ofa tab補全，，你不在//
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我这里还没事儿
<jyfl987> ofan: 能想得出来搞技术社区的 也只有跟技术社区比较有联系的人
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 什么渣客户端
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是不是已经走ipv6了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..xchat
<pocoyo> 有人在吗？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 木有, 我们公司网络原因吧 我这里twitter都可以直接上的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 换
<ofan> ...
<roylez> pocoyo: 牛你来啦
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..不換，，這個 這麼傻瓜的操作。。
<roylez> adam8157: 那你说个锤子
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 用多了就变傻了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 擦 你们公司是国际专线吧 我们公司以前也有拉过 出口在香港
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..。。 或者你去 xchat上游 升級 代碼。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 他们不会接受
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..好吧，， 
<adam8157> roylez: jyfl987 貌似是我们用的dns解析出来的是未封的ip
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 堅決不換。。
<jyfl987> 我要转minix了
<ofan> 我要转windows了
<roylez> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> roylez: 不要怀疑 我一向来喜欢微内核的概念
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 各位 小弟实在是各种杯具阿 《那些年我们一起折腾过的打印机》有关打印机的问题 求大神解决～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365769 RT 家里电脑2台 打印机2台 型号是佳能的1180以及LEXMARK Z605 都不能使用 可以找到 就是不能打印测试业 而且找到的只是大类 没办法精确找到。。。。蛋疼 有没有大神或者 …
<ofan> 貌似都上不去github
<fyodor_> ofan: 嗯，刚 ssh 上去了
<ofan> fyodor_: 我以为你用我ssh...
<fyodor_> 你有免费的 ssh 提供？:D
<jska> ######  是在说炸尸几天的G+么？######
<fyodor_> 我的 ssh 快到期了
<ofan> EA经典模拟续作《模拟城市5》将于2013年发售
<ofan> fyodor_: 收费的，不过很稳定
<fyodor_> ofan: 哦，我也是
<Relaed> 好像又能上了
<Relaed> LOL
<jska> GFW果然在抽风
<sikao_lfs> 问大家一个问题啊，就是那个Aircrack-ng fixed Channel -1  bug 我按照官网http://www.aircrack-ng.org/上的wiki提示重新打了补丁编译compat-wireless-3.3-rc1-2。为啥现在是fixed channel 数字乱变？正常嘛？ 
<kk> sikao_lfs,啥网址y Aircrack-ng
<ofan> https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Lokaltog/vim-powerline - GitHub
<ofan> 这个真碉堡了
<CyrusYzGTt> gfw因爲 換屆 所以，，抽風，， 習慣了
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 这奇怪的问题有人遇到过么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365771 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=136758 用着用着就突然出现了，没动设置。。。折腾半天也没查出原因。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 MagicFish1990 — 2012-03-01 13:26 
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: 正常。
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: 我也是这情况。 不过总会变到对应的频道的。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 疼哥
<tenzu> pocoyo: 牛哥
<roylez> adam8157: vim用vundle装github的东西。 proxychains vim ....
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 听说TJU mail server不定时会挂掉半天一天, 所以...
<adam8157> roylez: proxychains 慢么?
<roylez> adam8157: 不慢
<tenzu> adam8157: 取决于你ssh速度怎么样
<mayli> adam8157: 不慢，如果觉得慢可以转战tsock
<adam8157> mayli: roylez tenzu tsocks和proxychains哪个好?
<tenzu> adam8157: 只用过proxychains, 唯一的好处就是强制代理
<mayli> adam8157: 我用proxychains比较多，但是android手机上用的是tsocks
<adam8157> mayli: 为什么呢
<roylez> adam8157: proxychains可以写多个代理
<roylez> adam8157: 不用纠结了。当初有人查过的，这个更好
<mayli> adam8157: 额，因为tsocks可以写rule然后根据不同的IP进行代理，proxychain就是个chain比较好。
<mayli> adam8157: 看你需要哪个了
<adam8157> 嗯 多谢各位
<MeaCulpa_> procychains zsh
<MeaCulpa_> s/cy/xy
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ... 你要干啥
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: everything
<MeaCulpa_> 以后因该搞个内核模块翻墙的
<MeaCulpa_> nngx
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 谢谢，因为等了2天居然还没抓到那个包，心里比较急。手头又没有wpa2的抓自己的看结果。更麻烦的是居然后面尝试踢别人下线没感觉成功过。一片茫然。。。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://jandan.net/2012/03/01/gas-farmer.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 国内观光：农民私灌天然气回家
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ...NB
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: 抓自己的不是可以嘛. 
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 我没有无线路由器啊。无法控制看到2边对应的效果。。。。所以有点茫然，无法推断那头发生了什么事情。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 一只二踢脚就上天了吧
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: wpa2就算了吧。
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: 反正我是没弄出来密码过，自己试的可以。有密码嘛。wep的倒试成了两个。
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 反正是玩。。。。。。就守一守。不看不知道。一看吓一跳。我家周围太多ap了（大约15个以上，，，，，，这辐射有多大啊）。昨晚还出来个opn的电脑.
 * gfrog_phone hi
<roylez> adam8157: 踢 gfrog_phone 出去
<gfrog_phone> adam8157: 有好事没？
<gfrog_phone> roylez: 太坏了。。。
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> gfrog_phone: 木有
<roylez> gfrog_phone: 换个马甲嗨神马嗨
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 就是ubuntu11.10里面出来个opn类型的。显示是电脑。。。。。。名字就叫密码是13个1    当时我就暴汗......
<gfrog_phone> adam8157: 那不去公司了。。。哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog_phone: ...
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: opn的遍地都是啊 学校宿舍里到处都是 联通布的啊 需要网页验证登陆才能上外网的。
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 哈哈。虽然我是联通的。也知道外面布了。但是第一次遇到。。。。。
<jdbr> ?有没有谁在广州达内培训过java的啊？:)
<adam8157> gfrog_phone: 能有啥好事儿哦
<gfrog_phone> adam8157: 发个蛋糕神马的，lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 貌似又通了？？？？
<adam8157> gfrog_phone: 我来的时候大家已经吃完饭开完会了
<gfrog_phone> adam8157: 原来你也翘班。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_phone: wfh morning
 * gfrog_phone 今儿周四。。。 按常规也没啥哈。。。
<gfrog_phone> adam8157: 我sick leave了。。
<adam8157> gfrog_phone: 咋了
<pocoyo> 妈的，同样一首歌，直接在linux下下载 rhythmbox播放器不乱码，在win下下载 再在linux下播放就乱码。这是什么原因？
<roylez> adam8157: ED
<gfrog_phone> adam8157: 爬山爬的腿疼，结果去医院被医生瞬间打发出来了
<adam8157> roylez: yo, 这你都知道
 * adam8157 有J情
<gfrog_phone> roylez: 。。。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 帽帽给我
<roylez> adam8157: .......
 * adam8157 手快
 * gfrog_phone wow 还有个768创意园。。
<tenzu> 哦米豆腐
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> 手快
<adam8157> tenzu: op心不齐啊
<gfrog_phone> wow，帽帽之间的战争。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 主席才是真OP
<fvw> 问下 emacs下 怎么实现 % 有现成插件不
<roylez> adam8157: 神不在的时候我就是大BOSS，明白不？
<roylez> adam8157: lol
 * gfrog_phone 突然想到某频道为神马用zh结尾。。。
<gfrog_phone> roylez: 你有jp装备掉落嘛？
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog_phone: 某频道
<roylez> gfrog_phone: 没
<gfrog_phone> roylez: 原来还是个任务boss。。
<roylez> adam8157: vim用powerline的兼容模式还是不错的嘛
<roylez> adam8157: xterm用了patch过的monaco还是显示不出那些字符
<adam8157> roylez: powerline...有必要么
<roylez> adam8157: 反正vundle了
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 怎样跟踪调试GTK源码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365777 因为是做基于嵌入式的GTK应用程序，某些问题光用封装好的API不能解决，需要阅读和跟踪调试gtk、gdk和glib库的源码来弄清楚一些机制的实现原理。我想请问怎样才能从测试程序跟踪到GTK库的源码当中去，或者把它当成一个工程来运行调试。 在windows …
<archl_dungeon> roy
 * archl_dungeon 每天来 IRC 逛逛不知从何时起成了惯例
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012年度最佳短篇小说!    她睁开眼，昨夜的醉意已经退去。 床是自己的，家是自己的。 陌生男人已经穿好衣服正要开门而去。 她突然有些忧伤，即脱口而出：我还不知道你的名字呢。 男人回头，温和地笑了笑：就叫我雷峰吧!3月5日快到了。大家出来学雷锋吧！ 
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_dungeon§ 羅姐，。
<archl_dungeon> CyrusYzGTt:  去死。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_dungeon§ .. 羅姐，， 你要去死麼
 * LOL_ 围观 archl_dungeon 和 CyrusYzGTt 的基情，
<archl_dungeon> CyrusYzGTt: 你被封闭了。没话说
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 同样。。。你两个搞吧。合适
<CyrusYzGTt> archl_dungeon§ ..好吧，， 不說你了，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。我喜歡 PLMM
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 独显好吗
<Yong_PEK> 雷锋很爱时尚的
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 貌似现在都喜欢独显
<archl_dungeon> LOL_: 你被禁言了。
<pocoyo> archl_dungeon: 为嘛不能播放ape了 自从某次升级后。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我用 i915+GT550M
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 抱歉，从来没见过ape这种文件类型
<LOL_> archl_dungeon: 你自扣去吧！
<pocoyo> archl_dungeon: 你是不是蛋疼 罗姐
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 新手求教qt问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365778 先找着书上编了一个hello qt，调试时提示main.o错误127，装完g++后再调试，提示main.o错误1 代码：#include <QApplication> #include <QLabel> int main(int argc, char *argv[]) { QApplication app(argc, argv); //初始化窗口系统并且使用在argv中的argc //个命令行参数构造一个应用程序对象。  …
 * CyrusYzGTt 懷疑 羅姐 大姨夫 來了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 她是提早进入更年期了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦
<archl_dungeon>  MeaCulpa iGoogle:  Tremz https://github.com/TremZ/Unvanquished
<kk> archl_dungeon ⇪ t: TremZ/Unvanquished - GitHub
<adam8157> iGoogle: yoooo 小e你在的啊
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 阿当你在啊。
<adam8157> archl_dungeon: 罗杰好
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 搞几百台带着 Fedora 的Raspberry Pi来啊
<adam8157> archl_dungeon: 几百台....
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 先投入先致富吗
 * archl_dungeon 下载Tremz 中。
<adam8157> archl_dungeon: 这玩儿多少钱来着
<archl_dungeon> adam8157:  $35 一台
<adam8157> archl_dungeon: 这么便宜?
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 就这样吧
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: tremz 啊
<archl_dungeon> tremz下载成功了
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Intel® WiFi Link 1000不定时断网的无奈解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365780 Ubuntu 11.04，本来Intel® WiFi Link 1000是会被acer-wmi阻塞的，把 blacklist acer-wmi 这个命令加入到/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf之后总算能用了。 在Windows 7下使用非常稳定，从不掉线，但是在Ubuntu里，无线网卡不定时断网。每 …
<adam8157> archl_dungeon: termz
<adam8157> archl_dungeon: termz是啥
<archl_dungeon> tremulous 是我玩的第一个开源游戏
<archl_dungeon> tremz是一群人受不了不更新自己fork出来的版本
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 不能用。。。
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 电脑太低级了
<adam8157> archl_dungeon: ...
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 买电脑去。。。
<adam8157> archl_dungeon: 买个ultrabook
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 没意思。。。
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 在外有手机
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 去下载 tremz耍
<archl_dungeon> 用你的mac
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1441874572/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 0xFAN的相册-高科技
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 现在对游戏没兴趣
<ofan> powerline实在太帅了，甩出emacs两条街！
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 牛饭。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<ofan> powerline实在太帅了，甩出emacs两条街！
<archl_dungeon> .
<archl_dungeon> hmm.
 * archl_dungeon 伤心了。
 * archl_dungeon 回家。
<Kandu> ofan: 這是啥 http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1152972421/
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y 0xFAN的相册-高科技
<ofan> Kandu: qt creator,一个开发qt的ide
<adam8157> ofan: powerline有啥必杀技?
 * ofan 强烈推荐每个用vim的试一下powerline
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯。下面那個評論是什麼意思呢?
<ofan> adam8157: 帅！
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..不會寫代碼。。。編程，，表示 只會 i !wq
<adam8157> ofan: 呃 还能显示branch呢...
<ofan> adam8157: 恩
<Kandu> ofan: 是說你的評論「这个时候就知道掌握一个好的编辑器有多么的必要了」
<ofan> https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Lokaltog/vim-powerline - GitHub
<Kandu> ofan: qtcreate一直用不慣，即使是 fakevim ..
<adam8157> ofan: 终于明白你的名字了
<ofan> Kandu: 哦 当时给代码排版，实际上用的vim的Tabular插件
<ofan> adam8157: ？
<adam8157> ofan: 0day fan
<jyfl987> adam8157: Oh Fuck Again Nationalism
<ofan> adam8157: yup.. n年前看过一篇0day的文章 很崇拜 所以起了个名字
<ofan> jyfl987: 凸
<adam8157> roylez: vimscripts.org里没有powerline么?
<ofan> ？ vim.org 官网上有
<Kandu> ofan: 哦，原來是吐槽 qtcreator 的編輯功能
<roylez> adam8157: github
<adam8157> roylez: 好吧
<roylez> adam8157: Bundle 'Lokaltog/vim-powerline'
<ofan> https://github.com/gmarik/vundle  这个也不错，配合bundle用
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: gmarik/vundle - GitHub
<fyodor_> ofan: 特色是那酷酷的电线杆子么？
<ofan> fyodor_: 什么电线杆子？
<adam8157> ofan: 为啥我没有彩色显示
<ofan> adam8157: 什么彩色？
<fyodor_> powerline LOL ofan 
<adam8157> ofan: 下面那一条
<ofan> 终端下要xterm-256color,tmux下设置为screen-256color
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯, 我在screen下...
<roylez> adam8157: 这是个人品问题了
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/37K7O.png 
<adam8157> roylez: ofan .screenrc term screen-256color
<adam8157> 这样就好了
<ofan> adam8157: 要箭头的话，得给字体打补丁
<adam8157> ofan: 还得补丁...
<ofan> adam8157: 不过不是所有字体都需要
<ofan> adam8157: https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline/wiki/Patched-fonts 这里有打好了的
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Patched fonts - GitHub
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 源更新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365782 先是163的源，哪里出问题了，怎么解决 （我把源的哪个部份換成别的？） Quote: …… 读取：10 http://mirrors.163.com squeeze/contrib i386 Packages [54.1 kB] 读取：11 http://mirrors.163.com squeeze/non-free i386 Packages [108 kB] 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com squeeze/main i386 Packages 忽略 http://mirr …
<adam8157> ofan: 麻烦
<ofan> adam8157: 不麻烦，里面有个脚本自动给字体打补丁
<adam8157> ofan: roylez_ 确实蛮漂亮...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 搞过日志分析么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 木有
<roylez_> adam8157: 为什么不显示文件名呢，这一点比较搓
<adam8157> roylez_: 显示啊
<roylez_> adam8157: ??
<adam8157> roylez_: ofan https://minus.com/mbaAeaJoM8#
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 2012-03-01-154238_1920x1080_scrot - Minus
<adam8157> roylez_: 人品问题
<roylez_> adam8157: 我说的是full path
<ofan> adam8157: let g:Powerline_symbols = 'fancy'  写到vimrc里，:PowerlineClearCache，重启下试试
<adam8157> ofan: 我没有patched fonts
<ofan> 点阵字体貌似都需要打补丁
<roylez_> adam8157: 你还在用n年前偷我的screenrc...
<adam8157> roylez_: 改过很多了...
<ofan> 囧...
<roylez_> adam8157: hmmmmm....
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..  你 竊取 roylez_ 的 金家機密。。
<MeaCulpa_> 0...
<tenzu> 现在流行带尾巴?
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> 为啥是尾巴而不是数字什么的
<palomino|keepwor> 象征着被踩扁的中腿
<roylez> tenzu: 帽帽
<palomino|keepwor> ......
<roylez> palomino|keepwor: 破马，你的尾巴呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> .....
<palomino|keepwor> 仿佛要倒霉
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 11.10 启动就黑屏！求大神支招。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365787 新装的ubuntu11.10 ，第一次启动还未到登陆界面就直接黑屏了。感觉就是屏幕直接关闭了一样，没有任何反应。等了10来分钟依然没法解决。但通过进入恢复模式，可以转到终端。按ctrl+alt+f7跳转到图形界面却失败！ 统计信息:  …
<CyrusYzGTt> palomino|keepwor§ 婆媽～～～
<adam8157> palomino|keepwor: mpmp
<palomino> 短了不少吧
<roylez> palomino: 你不屙了？
<CyrusYzGTt> palomino§ 還是很長，不會是媽
<CyrusYzGTt> /
<palomino> ....
<nyfair> nyaa~~
<CyrusYzGTt> 破落民哦。。 palomino 
<palomino> =_=
<adam8157> 霹雳马
<palomino> good
<tenzu> 笸箩马
<roylez> 瘌痢马
<adam8157> ...
<xw_y_am> 有木有人在啊。。。。
<xw_y_am> arch + kde 每次注销都会死机肿么办啊。。。
<roylez> xw_y_am: 木有
<roylez> arch 还用kde就是错误啊
<xw_y_am> 之前是 arch + gnome 注销死机，就换了 kde，前些日子还好好的，现在也开始死机了。。。
<xw_y_am> roylez: 囧rz。。。
<xw_y_am> roylez: 用别的图形界面也死啊。。。。
<xw_y_am> roylez: xfce 死得更厉害。。。TT
<xw_y_am> 现在只能 tty + fb 了。。。。
<xw_y_am> 论坛也木有办法发帖子，有木有大神救救小生啊~~~
<roylez> xw_y_am: awesome/fluxbox毫无压力
<roylez> adam8157: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn060/xiaozhan/20111230/1710/x_large_Mdtw_0b1200005caa1261.jpg
<xw_y_am> roylez: 呜呜(>_<)~~，看不到图片呢。。。
<fvw> xw_y_am: 不注销
<xw_y_am> fvw: 那内存无缘无故飙升肿么办呢。。。。
<fvw> xw_y_am:kill 
<tenzu> 我饿了
<fvw> xw_y_am: 无 无故
<xw_y_am> fvw: kill what??? X??
<fvw> xw_y_am: 谁闯祸 kill谁
<xw_y_am> fvw: 嗯嗯，所有界面都关了，然后内存狂涨。。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何重启x？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365792 想设置3d桌面，显卡驱动安装完了，可到程序里的NVIDIA看却出了如下错误：You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. 论坛上有人说用这个指令：sudo nvidia-xconfig，然后重启x，我以前也 …
<xw_y_am> fvw: 呃。。。是所有窗口。。。
<fvw> xw_y_am: debian + 过
<xw_y_am> 好动析，看看。。。
<fvw> xw_y_am: debian + g3 有兴趣不
<xw_y_am> fvw: A卡有压力啊。。。
<xw_y_am> fvw: arch 顺手，不想换了
<ofan> xw_y_am: 卖萌？
<fvw> xw_y_am: 哦 debian比较适合开发
<xw_y_am> fvw: 呜呜(>_<)~~A卡就卖萌啊。。。
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<fvw> xw_y_am: 基本上 很多apt满天飞
<xw_y_am> fvw: 对成品发行版已然无爱。。。
<Issca> 有没有在平板上装过ubuntu?
<Issca> 或者其他发行版的Linux
<Issca> ARM的CPU，android
<adam8157> ofan: powerline 真不错... 一直见别人推荐也没有尝试...
<ofan> adam8157: lol
<ofan> adam8157: 终端下字体打补丁了么？
<adam8157> ofan: 尤其是不同mode不同颜色, 多个分割的颜色不同...
<adam8157> ofan: 箭头什么的没需求 就那样吧.
<ofan> adam8157: 对，而且对help窗口，taglist,gundo窗口都有特殊处理
<satnosun> 怎样能在thunar里实现右键挂载iso文件啊？我用xfce的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 更新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365794 一台Ubuntu10.04的服务器，很久没有更新过，今天更新了一下，更新前换了SJTU的源，这个源我在自己电脑上更新都没有问题的 然后在服务器上更新之后就遇到了下面的问题 Code: moleco@moleco:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关 …
<roylez> satnosun: 会的人，没这需求；有需求的，不会。。。
<ofan> adam8157: https://github.com/nathanaelkane/vim-indent-guides  这个也很不错
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: nathanaelkane/vim-indent-guides - GitHub
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯 写py的时候蛮有用
<adam8157> roylez: 发现设置成screen-256color 好多地方都变了...
<roylez> adam8157: 我直接设成screen
<roylez> adam8157: 照样用256色
<roylez> adam8157: https://github.com/tangledhelix/vim-octopress
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: tangledhelix/vim-octopress - GitHub
<adam8157> roylez: 改256吧, 你会发现好多不一样的地方...
<roylez> adam8157: 屁...
<roylez> adam8157: 这个兼容性好差
<adam8157> roylez: 例如mail中> 和> > 的颜色
<satnosun> roylez: 我好像有点明白了，多谢~~
<fvw> ofan: 还可以吧 emacs的好看些
<adam8157> roylez: 要这插件干啥, 没啥用
<ofan> fvw: emacs那状态条老是凸的，太难看了
<fvw> ofan: 我说 indent guide
<ofan> fvw: 奥 截图看看
<roylez> adam8157: 我用的markdown syntax文件处理不了文件头那坨
<ofan> vim也有一个显示在行号之前的indent guide,不过感觉不好
<fvw> ofan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1587972/how-to-display-indentation-guides-in-emacs
<kk> fvw ⇪ t: How to display indentation guides in Emacs? - Stack Overflow
<fvw> ofan: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/emacs-indent-vline.html
<kk> fvw ⇪ ti: emacs 缩进提示线 — LinuxTOY
<fvw> ofan: 可以都不完善
<adam8157> roylez: 那坨, 那么几行, 至于么
<roylez> adam8157: 无聊就至于
<ofan> fvw: 虚线的还行
<adam8157> roylez: 疼不
<roylez> adam8157: 你疼
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/post2161033-13.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: LinuxSir.Org - 查看单个帖子 - [OT] 您们都是啥职业的？
<ofan> fvw: 不过在终端下就不能显示虚线了
<fvw> ofan: 没scite的好
<roylez> adam8157: 查户口的死一户口本
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: FireFox 11 IVM 一塌糊涂
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> HMC也勉强
<roylez> adam8157: 一看就是瞎毛编的。不懂英语？底下的那些配件的名字能拼对就奇迹了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: FireFox是我们公司唯一宣称支持的浏览器... firefox 6
<adam8157> roylez: 啥查户口
<roylez> adam8157: 那个thread
<adam8157> roylez: 没懂 啥叫查户口
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 无聊帖阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 听闻新的请假系统是基于websphere的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 原来是notes
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 可以观赏jsp错误页面了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 可算要下班了
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 一出错，满屏幕的dot
<Kandu> ofan: 行號前的 indent guide 是自帶的功能麼?
<fvw> Kandu: no
<Kandu> fvw: 哦
<ofan> Kandu: 行号前可以再显示东西
<adam8157> roylez: 外面空气太差了, 我怕哪天帝都一下子充满毒气
<fvw> ofan: 折叠的是
<ofan> fvw: 啥
<ofan> 以前有个差价能在breakpoint的地方做标记，就显示在行号前
<roylez> adam8157: 就在今天，就在今天
<ofan> 差价=插件
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<fvw> ofan: vimgdb
<sdx> 帝都今天空气很恶劣么？
<ofan> 貌似是pyclewn
<ofan> 还是clwen的
<Kandu> vim-indent-guides 真不錯
<Yong_PEK> vim 那个对齐的线条是怎么来的？
<Yong_PEK> indent 设置也不会有那个线条啊
<ofan> Yong_PEK: 插件
<Yong_PEK> ofan 求名字
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 手机截屏的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365800 http://219.148.35.28/viewthread.php?tid=3617503 没搞出来。谁试试。 Code: #!/bin/bash f='/tmp/adb-fb' s='480*800' adb pull /dev/graphics/fb0 $f dd bs=$(($s*2)) count=1 if=$f of=$f.xmp #/usr/bin/gcc fb2xmp.c -o ~/fb2xmp ~/fb2xmp <$f.xmp >$f.0.xmp convert -depth 16 -size `echo $s|sed 's/\*/x/'` $f.0.xmp $f.png  …
<ofan> Yong_PEK: vim-indent-guides
<sdx> @kk 要不要这样...这都打广告
<roylez> Kandu: 你用的github的版本？
<roylez> adam8157: indent guide安装了没效果
<adam8157> rp
<adam8157> ofan: 我的咋没有git branch
<roylez> adam8157: 好吧
<ofan> adam8157: 没在git目录下巴
<adam8157> ofan: 在的啊
<ofan> adam8157: 我这显示..
<roylez> adam8157: 需要<leader>ig去toggle啊，丑
<ofan> roylez: let g:indent_guides_auto_colors = 0
<ofan> roylez: let g:indent_guides_auto_colors = 1
<adam8157> ofan: 木有啊 木有啊
<ofan> adam8157: ..rp
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> 困死了 
<roylez> adam8157: proxychains vim，IDIOT
 * roylez 下班
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 翻译工作 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365806 大家好！ Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Beta1 将在今天发布，我借此机会对 12.04 LTS 翻译工作进行简单说明。 12.04 LTS 是 Ubuntu 的下一个长期支持版，桌面和服务器软件均由 Canonical 提供五年免费安全支持。还在使用 8.04 或 10.04 的朋友可以开始考虑升级。12.04 LTS 主体使用来自 Debi …
<george_y90> ubuntu 11.10 鼠标移动到左边最边界，左边栏就会出来。但如何设置鼠标移动后不会出来，而是长按super键呢？
<jiero> 没人了
<jyfl987> jiero: 打倒
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 刚看了Windows8官方操作视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365808 刚看了Windows8官方操作视频，感觉这个界面设计的还可以啊。操作理念有点类似于gnome-shell，就是很多东西都是靠搜的，有些常用软件的开启的确效率高很多。 还看见了类似于gnome-shell的界面切换，应该是比较高效的界面。 而Linux相对于win8 …
<jiero> jyfl987: 来玩 tremz
<jiero> jyfl987: 我想休息了
<jyfl987> jiero: 我哪里有空玩哦
<jyfl987> jiero: 再说 我也不玩你这种低级的娱乐
<jiero> jyfl987: 你没空玩对吧。看书吧。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你好空闲
<jiero> mugebjgd: 对啊。
<mugebjgd> jiero:找工作了么
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我很闲。。。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 没有。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 干吗不找？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 没找
<jiero> mugebjgd: 因为不想要找了
<mugebjgd> jiero: 因为你和表妹结婚了？
<LeithWong> ......
<jiero> mugebjgd: 没有打算通过任何婚姻。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 有了公民权就能吃补助了吧
<jiero> mugebjgd: 没有
<mugebjgd> jiero: 那你现在吃什么？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 没钱的话
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我在吃软饭
<mugebjgd> jiero: 表妹的软饭？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 差不多
<mugebjgd> jiero: 膜拜
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你是我敬仰的呕像
<jiero> mugebjgd: 随你。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 申请大学了么
<jiero> mugebjgd: 不搞那个了。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 不申请
<mugebjgd> jiero 那拘留怎么办？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 准备回国
<mugebjgd> jiero: 那就见不到销魂的表妹了
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你在想什么呃傻瓜 :( 我是极度自恋的
<mugebjgd> jiero: 恋自家人 = 自恋
<mugebjgd> jiero: 什么时候回？1
<jiero> mugebjgd: 。。。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 能带只考拉么
<jiero> mugebjgd: 错了。我众生平等。。。、
<mugebjgd> jiero: 我要
<jiero> mugebjgd: 不带
<mugebjgd> jiero: 是 因为你认为众生平等，所以表妹和别的女人是一样的
<mugebjgd> jiero: 我能理解
<jiero> mugebjgd: 对，
<mugebjgd> jiero: 带只袋鼠也行
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我都不在意了。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 考拉或者袋鼠
<mugebjgd> jiero: 我给你地址
<jiero> mugebjgd: 俺只看作为不看关系之类
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我不能给。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 考拉袋鼠不准出口？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 考拉那东西还是不错的
<mugebjgd> jiero: 养在家里门前的树上
<jiero> mugebjgd: 恩。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 会因为空气问题掉下来的
<mugebjgd> jiero: 为毛？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 德国空气好的很
<jiero> mugebjgd: 哦
<jiero> mugebjgd: 冻死
<mugebjgd> jiero: 就是冬天估计不行。变成考拉冰棍了
<jiero> mugebjgd: 玩 tremz 吧
<mugebjgd> jiero: 不玩网游
<mugebjgd> jiero: 我喜欢玩妹子
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你有几个妹子？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 晒晒
<mugebjgd> jiero: 好多个
<jiero> mugebjgd: 给晒阳光的照片瞧瞧
<mugebjgd> jiero: 我的妹子为什么要给你看
<jiero> mugebjgd: 又不是什么特殊的，只要你的照片露出来就行了。妹子我可不在意。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你还是基性不改。 到处收集男人照片
<jiero> mugebjgd: 女的也要
<adam8157> jiero: lol
<jiero> adam8157: lol
<jiero> adam8157: 连着两天每天卖一本日记。。。
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> jiero: 卖?
<jiero> adam8157:恩。
<adam8157> jiero: 你写的日记?
<jiero> adam8157: 日记本。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 写的是本啊
<adam8157> jiero: 我说呢, 谁那么重口
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: 知道对齐吧。linux不是要求int是4的倍数么？
 * jiero 拍拍adam8157的头
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: 2的倍数
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: 2?
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: 最小是2
<yall> cfy|unsafe: 为啥叫unsafe
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: csapp说是4，不管这个。不对齐访问貌似没有出错啊
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: 2字节的对齐2 四字节对齐4
<soiamso> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/03/01/0658253&amp;from=rss
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y Solidot | 闰年导致微软Azure云服务下线12小时
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: 因为你是x86
<cfy|unsafe> yall: 我在一个不安全的网络
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: 但是，我以前出错过。。。。
<soiamso> 不开源，科学实验连可重复性都大不到
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: 你用param改了对齐?
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: param是啥？
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: 那你咋知道你没对齐
<yall> cfy|unsafe: .
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: 用#param pack(n)可以强制对齐的数(编译器支持的范围内)
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: 能故意的吧， char c;	*(int *)(&c+1)=0xaeaeaeae;
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: 这样算么？
 * jiero 个人印象里最出名的HTML5游戏开源了。 Onslaught Arena
<cfy|unsafe> yall: 你咋改成这个nick了？
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: 求不对齐访问，导致出错的代码
<CyrusYzGTt> 兔嫂 
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: x86下只是效率有损, 不会死的啊
 * jiero 在卖2003年顶级电脑。。。 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Working-Desktop-Computer-P4-3-06ghz-2-HD-1gRAM-2Combo-Wireless-Sound-Video-Card/110834045631?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=001&category=179&cmd=ViewItem#ht_1118wt_1106
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: 好奇怪，我记得以前，有个程序，出错了，然后我就找着提示搜索。。结果是因为不对齐。。。
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: 扯
<CyrusYzGTt> http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/03/01/0558250
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Solidot | 正反物质不对称证据愈加明显
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: 太奇怪了。。。今天试了下，那个程序竟然好了。。。
<adam8157> ...
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: 然后，有接触到对齐的东西。就像重现。。。不行了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ed2k://|file|%5B%E9%92%A2%E4%B9%8B%E7%82%BC%E9%87%91%E6%9C%AF%E5%B8%88%EF%BC%9A%E5%8F%B9%E6%81%AF%E4%B9%8B%E4%B8%98%E7%9A%84%E7%A5%9E%E5%9C%A3%E4%B9%8B%E6%98%9F%5D.Fullmetal.Alchemist.The.Sacred.Star.of.Milos.2011.BluRay.1080p.DTS.x264-CHD.mkv|7010431614|8179F8762EB593AFFA15A79C6ABE648A|/  差0.01% 就 100%下載完。。 求源
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: 再说了, 你那个c万一是4呢?
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: c+1就是5 齐的
<adam8157> cfy|unsafe: afk
<cfy|unsafe> adam8157: 那搞在union里
<cfy|unsafe> 好安静啊。。
<cfy|unsafe> yall: 那我也开始看书了。。
<Heartbeat> 看什么书？
<Heartbeat> 现在看书老看不进去！郁闷哪
<mugebjgd> Heartbeat: 撸一管心就静了
<cfy|unsafe> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy|unsafe: ...... cc你肿么了
<cfy|unsafe> roylez_: 不安全的网络。。。wifi....
<roylez_> cfy|unsafe: .
<cfy|unsafe> roylez_: 是不是单词用错了。。
<cfy|unsafe> roylez_: 用啥单词好呢？
<roylez_> cfy|unsafe: cfy|idiot
<roylez|idiot> roylez_: 像这样？
<roylez_> 我去找帽子
<cfy|unsafe> roylez_: 不麻烦了
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 感觉ubuntu有些慢啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365817 今天突然有想法体验一下Ubuntu系统，可是我对于Linux系统真的是小白一个，所以就wubi体验了一下。 也按照网上的教程安装了显卡驱动，可是使用过程中还是感觉系统有些慢，因为平时win7没问题， 这样正常吗，你们的都这样吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 …
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 存取外部文檔出現對齊問題麼?
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 内存访问的对齐问题
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 我试图故意不对齐访问。。但是貌似没有任何效果。。
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 有些 cu 有強制性要求
<caleb-> https://github.com/cauploadeb/pepflashplayer-binary # PPAPI adobe flash
<kk> caleb- ⇪ t: cauploadeb/pepflashplayer-binary - GitHub
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: cu?
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: x86 arm..
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: x86
 * caleb- 打广告增加搜寻引擎能见度
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: x86 有個開關可以設定
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: arm的话，我没机器。。。
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 哦。。。难道，gcc知道我要不对齐。给我优化了？
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: linux的话，不是要求int是4的
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: linux的话，不是要求int是4的倍数么？
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 不知道多大
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 我只用 c99
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: c99咋了？
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 可以精確決定大小
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: int32_t uint64_t 等等
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 哦。。。我说不对齐。。。
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 不對齊沒事的
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 哦。。
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: x86 沒有強制的，只是允許對 cpu 設置是否異常
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 沒有哪個蛋疼的設置成報異常的
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 怎么设置异常？
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: cpu 裡有個控制寄存器 os 開發者決定
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: linux呢？
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 問 adam8157_away
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: adam8157_away away了
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 那就等明天唄
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 嗯
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: hdu acm上面有道题。。。gcc/g++提交WA,c/c++提交Ac
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: c/c++用的微软的编译器，gcc/g++用的mingw
<Kandu> ..
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 我试图联系管理员。email没回复我。。。
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 他可能試了一遍，也在正蛋疼呢
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 那我再等等。。
<Yong_PEK> 都是程序员啊
 * Kandu 發現新版 Delphi 的 mac/ios 交叉編譯是調用 fpc 來做的
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 缓冲区溢出攻击，应该很方便吧，如果知道了源代码等各种信息
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 假设用的是gets()
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 兩人都用 debian, 都用同一 binary 包。軟件寫得有問題，那是很方便了
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 嗯。再问个问题，运行时切换权限，是不是只能是带有 set user or group ID on execution 权限的程序才行的？
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 有效id是root, 也可以
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 哦。
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: ？
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: ä½ å­¦ C#
<cfy|unsafe> jiero: C#.......
<cfy|unsafe> jiero: 你别刺激我
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/chfa2zb8(v=vs.71).aspx
<cfy|unsafe> jiero: daishu
<kk> jiero,啥网址y unsafe (C#)
<cfy|unsafe> jiero: ....
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: 雏飞鸭
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: 买卖 Raspberry Pi 吧
<cfy|unsafe> jiero: 没地方买
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: 商业垄断的地方买不到的
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: 所以你去英国/美国吧
<cfy|unsafe> jiero: 我去
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: 别来袋鼠国
<cfy|unsafe> jiero: 为啥？
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: 鸟不留毛的地方
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: 一堆无聊无脑的地方保护主义政策
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: 其实哪里都是一样。。。地方保护主义
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 微星上无法安装ubuntu，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365820 刻录了一张ubuntu光盘，再别的电脑上可以安装，再微星上安装时提示: [9.468014]................. [9.468014]................. [9.468014]................. [9.468014]................. [9.468014] [<c010363e>]kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10 跳不过去，无法安装，求解！ 统计信息: …
 * pocoyo 拜神拜大仙
 * jiero 抱抱 pocoyo
 * pocoyo 抱抱 jiero 
<jiero> pocoyo: 我5天没洗澡了。好臭好臭。自己都讨厌。
 * pocoyo 吐了。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡龙。
<jiero> pocoyo: 奇怪为啥没有3D泡泡龙游戏呢。
<cfy|unsafe> pocoyo: 水牛好
<pocoyo> cfy|unsafe: 凤媛晚上好
<KDr2> 人挺多呀
<jiero> cfy|unsafe: .
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 你是搞cl的么？
<KDr2> 业余搞搞
<KDr2> 公司没人用
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 哦。那我没记错的话，你是newsmth的吧
<cfy|unsafe> 嗯。。
<cfy|unsafe> SB-fastcgi
<KDr2> 嗯，那上面ID也是KDr2
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 漏了一條.
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 啥？
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 好像不太容易哦。。
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: If the process does not have superuser privileges, but uid equals either the real user ID or the saved set-user-ID, setuid sets only the effective user ID to uid. The real user ID and the saved set-user-ID are not changed.
 * jiero 想问：一般改名就是用 mv 命令吧。
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 桟随机化，桟破坏检测,限制可执行区域代码。。
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 假设用gets,那么桟随机化和栈破坏检测可以保护
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 看不懂。。。
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 舉個列子 一個 chown 12:34, chmod +s 的可執行檔案。你調用它了。實際 uid 還是 cfy。有效 uid 是12，不是 root 不能隨便改 uid
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 但你仍然可以 setuid(cfy)
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 哦。。
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 懂了。
<Yong_PEK> Raspberry Pi 真的很不错
<Yong_PEK> 用来做翻墙的东西
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 這些新技術..我都沒聽說過
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 栈随机化总知道吧。。
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 这个内核的。。
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 不知道
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: printf("%p",&c)每次都不一样。
<Kandu> cfy|unsafe: 不知道，我的知識，都很老舊的
<cfy|unsafe> Kandu: 哦。。
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 为啥你喜欢ecl？能说说么？
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 我的感觉是，和sbcl比都不太通用，而且速度也不快，内存占用也没有特别少
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 我的感觉是，和sbcl比,很多库都用不了，而且速度也不快，内存占用也没有特别少
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 简单，能读代码
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 能读代码？你指eval?
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐好久不见了
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 读他的实现，比起sbcl/ccl来难度小
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • opera 在网易博客写日志的时候，在日志编缉框里不能用滾轮，一选全选 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365825 今天为了问问题，在网易博客上写了一个日志（复制坛上的一个贴子），写日志时发现 1.在日志框中滾轮用不了，一动滾轮框里没反应，是整个网页在滾动 2.把贴子內容复制过去后，编缉格 …
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 哦
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 嵌入到其他程序也方便些，不过无论如何产品中没机会使用
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 嵌入lua/python更受欢迎
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 嗯。下次别人嵌 lua我嵌ecl :D
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 哈哈，可以试试
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 你用过lispworks么？
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 用过几分钟个人版的
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 没slime顺手
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 就没继续
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unsafe: 你不用 slime?
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 用lispworks的时候没slime。。。
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 哦。。我觉得allegro cl的很弱。。还是slime好，slime太好了
<cfy|unsafe> namoamitabuddha: 怎么可能不用
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unsafe: 今天刚刚研究出maxima怎么配合swank
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 为啥，我想可以跑swank,然后slime接过去吧
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 嗯，那时候是刚开始搞lisp，啥都不会呢
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 哦。这样子。。
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 后来就一直sbcl，再后来就连ecl一起用了
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 最近1年内都没怎么搞过了，唉
<KDr2> cfy|unsafe: 洗澡去
<KDr2> 一会儿回来
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 哦。听说冰河说sbcl的速度很快了，比lispworks还快，最近又用了下allegro cl 8.1的盗版。。。感觉，不算库的话，还是开源的实现好用。。
<Kandu> good  http://news.163.com/12/0223/04/7QU1KRNB00014AED.html
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y 人民日报：宁要微词 不要危机_网易新闻中心
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 最近，开始有更多的人关注cl了
<cfy|unsafe> namoamitabuddha: KDr2： 我最近也不搞cl了。。。专下心来学习算法和搞C(ACM)....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unsafe: 感觉 cl 没 scheme 优美
<cfy|unsafe> namoamitabuddha: 我才不管优美不优美呢。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unsafe: ?
<cfy|unsafe> namoamitabuddha: ？
<byzantium> 我在ubuntu下 怎么pdf文档 只是 能看到英文的字符 中文字段没有呐？？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unsafe: 对了，slime 能单步调试么
<cfy|unsafe> namoamitabuddha: 这个得编译器支持。。。
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: sudo apt-get install popplar-data
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unsafe: 我不用 slime。目测 vim 似乎不支持
<cfy|unsafe> namoamitabuddha: (step form)
<cfy|unsafe> namoamitabuddha: sbcl
<byzantium> 没有popplar-data呐 ？
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: poppler-data
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, thanks
<wustill> 有谁需要drcom的
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 但是 这次字符变成方框了   C 风格字符串的_name 声明 string 类类型的_name 声明
<byzantium> 把
<byzantium> 粘帖上来怎么可以呀 
<byzantium> 在文档中显示为方框
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 啥 pdf 浏览器
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 图标是个e  文档查看器
<byzantium> 自带的
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 名字告诉我下
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 呵呵 我装个其他的把 
<oinil> 刚装了windows 8, 难用死了。
<byzantium> 是10.10自带的 
<byzantium> 图标就是一个变形的e
<mugebjgd> oinil: 速度快么
<oinil> 速度还可以。我i5+8G，所以没压力。
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 现在不是 evince 了？
<byzantium> 我不知道阿 
<byzantium> 是
<mugebjgd> oinil: 那是废话
<byzantium> 我从软件中心看到是叫evince
<mugebjgd> oinil: 有上网本本么 试试看
<mugebjgd> oinil: 2G
<mugebjgd> oinil: 内存
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 创建 .fonts.conf
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 那内容是什么呐
<oinil> mugebjgd: 没有阿，有了夜不敢吧。
<mugebjgd> oinil: 所以我的机器都是arch
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: http://wenq.org/cloud/fcdesigner.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Fontconfig Designer (视觉习惯)
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 三种都把中文提到第一位
<byzantium> 谢谢 
<byzantium> 我事实
<cfy|unsafe> byzan...
<cfy|unsafe> byzantium: 有个录像软件叫 media-gfx/byzanz
<byzantium> byzantium----->拜占庭
<oinil> mugebjgd: 我的机器夜都是arch。不过没有上网本。
<yall> ...
 * yall Use-GentooLinux
 * cfy|unsafe Use-GentooLinux +1
 * linsux use windows 7 64bit
<namoamitabuddha> (use-debian)
<namoamitabuddha> (change-os 'debian 'stable)
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 呵呵  为啥还是那个样子呐 有几个能够现实为中文
<byzantium> 大家都是用什么浏览器呀 
<byzantium> pdf的 
<yall> cfy|unsafe: 支持践兔。
<yall> linsux: 闻到死7,吾基本都没用过。几年，都没装过了。 
<mugebjgd> oinil: 我什么机器都是arch
<linsux> yall, 你几年没用过win7了？
<yall> linsux: 额。算下。至少有3-4年了。
<yall> 都忘了啥时候出的了。
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 是你的 pdf 文件不标准
<linsux> 牛人啊，win7正式版去年年底才出的
<yall> 反正没用过正式版的。
<byzantium> 奥 
<byzantium> 这样阿 
<yall> linsux: 原来都是用的alpha,beta啥的。
<yall> 算下。2008加的论坛。就不用闻到死了。
<yall> `没用'
<liuxin> .
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 不过，作为 end-user，不管标准不标准，能读才是王道。你先测试下 xpdf 能否阅读。
<byzantium> xpdf也不行
<byzantium> 我试试okular
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 个人认为希望不大。首先那东西要装很多 KDE 的东西，其次他和 evince 一样是 poppler 的 frontend。
<byzantium> 是阿  很大的 》70M
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 呵呵  我想问问 这些细节你都有研究把 
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 只是了解一点点皮毛。你想支持很好的话还是用官方的，不过不是 open-source，而且资源占用严重。
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=10&platform=unix
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Adobe - Adobe Reader : For Unix
<byzantium> 奥 
<byzantium> 就是一般 我如果在ubuntu下遇到问题 该怎么去解决呐
<byzantium> 问题有点大哈 
<byzantium> 就是有什么比较常规的思路吗？？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么把iso文件里的东西解压缩？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365833 我有个iso文件，是很多pdf文件的集合 怎么样才能把里面的东西提取出来，方便阅读呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-03-01 20:45 
<byzantium> 一直是摸瞎   在网上收缩 看到什么就尝试什么 
<namoamitabuddha> 首先 Google，解决不了到 stackoverflow 问。或者如果确定是一个 bug 直接交 bug。这样解决问题比较有效率。论坛里面常常是解决不了的。
<byzantium> 奥  
<byzantium> 我记得 在fedora上 看到有开发小组  
<byzantium> 尝试给那些人交流以下 呵呵 
<namoamitabuddha> stackoverflow 是一个强大的 Q/A 系统，不过你问问题的时候，语气需要比较婉转的，不能是命令式的，否则别人不但不给解决，还会给你 downvote。在 stackoverflow 里面 reputation 很重要。
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 呵呵  stackoverflow是网站形式的呀 
<byzantium> 不是这种交流似的呀 
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 是 Q/A 形式，目标是 minimize discussion
<byzantium> 奥 
<KDr2> 中文的channel就这个人多？
<cfy|unsafe> KDr2: 嗯，在freenode是这样
<Relaed> Hmm
<adam8157> roylez_: How about this? https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline/issues/102  pls +1 if you agree
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: #102: display path like default statusline - Issues - Lokaltog/vim-powerline - GitHub
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<byzantium> 呵呵 头一次听到这个 stackoverflow  又涨了点见识  呵呵 多谢大家
<roylez_> adam8157: 难得您会用vimdiff。lol
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 每天用N次
<roylez_> .
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 我也接触 stackoverflow 不久，仅仅在其“连锁店”上解决过一个问题。但是觉得这种形式似乎不错。
<byzantium> 还是一个不错的英文学习的地方 fun：）
<drongh> help
<namoamitabuddha> 恩，我记得有一次问问题都是祈使句，然后被狂骂。
<drongh> 这东西怎么玩啊，第二次来
<byzantium> 问问题嘛 谦逊一些还是需要的  不过自己英文水平还有待很多的提高
<namoamitabuddha> 主要是我英文差，说出来的都是那几个词。
<drongh> 呵呵
<roylez_> adam8157: 这作者居然用8个空格作缩进，令人发指
<drongh> 这是中文频道，也要说英语
<byzantium> 你那几个 我还没看懂呐 刚刚还是查了下stardict呐 
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: AIX 6TL7 和AIX7 TL1 变化很大
<namoamitabuddha> 而且在我眼中那些词没感觉 impolite
<adam8157> roylez_: 我要么硬TAB 8个空格大小, 要么软TAB 4个空格
<roylez_> adam8157: 我用2个空格
<namoamitabuddha> 那些是专业词汇，我都不知道是先知道中文还是英文。
 * MeaCulpa 4空格
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 有神马变化？我感觉不出来
<adam8157> roylez_: 他也是硬tab哦
<roylez_> adam8157: o
<adam8157> roylez_: 我除了py是4个空格, 其他都是硬tab
<namoamitabuddha> 8 空格是标准吧
<namoamitabuddha> tabstop
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我tame的时候，用aix5的通用rpm, 不少软件包里面文件冲突。 装的软件也很不一样，可能我们那里做的mksysb的家伙突然来劲
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 都还没GA呢
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  我单词量几乎和国内高中生一样。
 * MeaCulpa 英语六级词汇全C通过
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我和国内初中生差不多。
<roylez_> adam8157: 自从用了ruby，慢慢就习惯了ruby社区的规矩
<adam8157> roylez_: ruby的通用规则是这样?
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 我也是不习惯委婉。
<roylez_> adam8157: monaco for powerline，你那边好使吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: 差不多
<adam8157> roylez_: 不用patched font 懒得改
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 现在国人没这习惯。
<roylez_> adam8157: github上有现成patch好的
<adam8157> roylez_: 没那需求
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 什么？
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 大多数语言都是命令式的。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 汉语本来就是 话题优先语言
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 不是的。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 东亚语言是这样
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: s/语言/语句/
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 怎么才能格式化3T移动硬盘在线等 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365839 如题怎么才能格式化3T移动硬盘，格式为EXT3，我用的版本是ubuntu 9.10 请哪位大大教教我~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xscxscxscxscxsc — 2012-03-01 21:08 
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我的意思是我们说出来的语言大多数是命令式的
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 这让我想起 programming language 的 imperative
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 恩。确实。因为我们是用语调决定是否命令，英语不是。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2755502
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《MIPS技术资料》(MIPS.Technology.Documents)[压缩包]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 文言文好像不是这样。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 文言是书面文字
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 现在的书面文字已经弱化这点了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 古人誠不我欺
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ruby世界tab 是两个空格？？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 好怪...
<jiero_> namoamitabuddha: 玩游戏吧
<MeaCulpa> 日本人习惯??
<jiero_> MeaCulpa 你要多了解变态的日本人
<adam8157> roylez_: linus说你这样的是异教徒
<jiero_> adam8157你敢？
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的帽帽呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 食色性也，時也命也
<adam8157> roylez_: 你问蓉蓉或者候总要
<adam8157> roylez_: 我没那权限
<roylez_> adam8157: 你现在给我一个玩玩嘛
<adam8157> roylez_: 不敢
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 我还是觉得阉割了比较好，就是没面子
<roylez_> ....
<jiero_> roylez_ 。。。
<jiero_> woju: 阉割了他
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 。。 
<terry_> test
<kk> terry_, .. ..  ㍭ 
<yall>  :em06 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2916508
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《《夫妻成长日记》1-49+SP+爱妻篇+新婚篇+画集》[压缩包]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<jiero_> roylez最近运气有好有差。。。就是突破不到20级呢。。。
<jiero_> roylez ogre打到后来一个失误就挂掉。。。
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, http://askubuntu.com/questions/27473/why-is-evince-not-displaying-application-fonts-text-for-me呵呵 我找到这样的问题了 
<kk> byzantium ⇪ t: 10.10 - Why is Evince not displaying application fonts/text for me? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<roylez_> adam8157: https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline/issues/53  这个人的为什么显示全路径？
<adam8157> roylez_: https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline/issues/35
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: #35: How to display entire file path? - Issues - Lokaltog/vim-powerline - GitHub
<byzantium> kk, ？？
<byzantium> yea,  他和
<byzantium> the question is what I want to ask.
<kk> byzantium, 休息一下...  ㍭ 
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个太卧槽了
<adam8157> roylez_: https://gist.github.com/1643945
<roylez_> adam8157: 我等作者fix吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 怎么了
<roylez_> adam8157: 太难看了
<adam8157> roylez_: 是啊, 起码要和vim默认看起
<adam8157> 看齐
<adam8157> roylez_: 你的也显示branch?
<roylez_> adam8157: 要不是有bundle和github，不会有这么多妖孽的插件啊。现在很多插件都把文件放好多目录
<roylez_> adam8157: 不显示
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 那我就放心了
<roylez_> adam8157: .....
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 你是菜单都是方框？
<roylez_> adam8157: branch没必要
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 太妖孽了
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 菜单不是
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 你刚才 .fonts.conf 是不是调成中文字体第一个了？或者你文件名保存错了？如果做了 fontconfig 级别上的调整，那个设置是不需要的。
<adam8157> roylez_: 要是没有bundle, 这插件我根本不想装
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 部分是框框
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 你在 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 贴一下 .fonts.conf
<byzantium> 我是按照你给的网页 生成了font.conf
<roylez_> adam8157: 是啊。一坨的目录
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 是 ~/.fonts.conf
<byzantium> 对的  我在$HOME目录下 
<CyrusYzGTt>  kernel.x86_64 0:3.2.8-3.fc16 will be 安装
<roylez_> adam8157: 人生赢家 http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-us-govt-is-protecting-an-outdated-monopolistic-business-model-120301/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Kim Dotcom: US Govt Is Protecting An Outdated Monopolistic Business Model | TorrentFreak
<byzantium> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116660
<byzantium> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116660
<byzantium> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116660
<byzantium> 116660
<byzantium> 1
<byzantium> 1
<byzantium> 6
<byzantium> 6
<kk> byzantium:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你終於有反應了。。
<kk> byzantium, 我没有听说过这样的事情之前。  ㍭ 
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 我让你把中文字体调节到第一个
<byzantium> kk，呵呵 
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 那个网页是一个用来调节字体优先级的UI
<mugebjgd> linsux: win7是2009年出来的好不好
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 要你动手调节的，又不是直接保存。
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 那我 不知道炸整了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6564c838gw1dqkjfole0nj.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..看來 神話時代來臨了。。 
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 你打开那个网站，然后把一个中文字体托到第一个，Sans, Sans-serif 和 Monospace 全部这样做。你托好之后看一下上面文字显示的效果，找到你最喜欢的一种。
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 我觉得这个网站已经设计的够容易使用了。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§  我想起 太古 中古 上古 的傳說
<adam8157> roylez_: 假的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2917418
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《IBM Power 处理器架构》(IBM Power Architecture)文字版[PDF]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<roylez_> adam8157: 你看阿三们躲那么远....
<adam8157> roylez_: 废话 一个脑袋也得远远躲着
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 呵呵 看到了  我一直没看懂 就看到一个生成create
<roylez_> adam8157: 瞎说，那么威猛的三哥，玩蛇是他们的天赋
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 原来能够拖动呀 
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 呵呵  多谢大神们 好了 
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 三列都把中文字体拖到第一个。这我猜测是 pdf 不标准导致的。照理来说应该是英文字体放最前面比较漂亮。
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 这次好了  多谢  fun:)
<roylez_> adam8157: 英语真地道 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac306141/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 公车上英国人公然侮辱外国移民 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯 不过那英格兰腔调很好听
<roylez_> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 学学英音
<roylez_> adam8157: 然后过去喷英国人
<roylez_> adam8157: 给我帽子
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac306606/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【福利】公园 舞蹈 内裤 - AcFun.tv
 * CyrusYzGTt 內核升級完畢，。準備重啓，。保存AV種子先 。。 mv /dev/shm/av.torrent ~/11.av/
<Freebuilder> 手头一个 pdf 彩色的，想翻打成黑白的。
<Freebuilder> evince 竟然不能进行黑白打印
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: convert
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 那能处理 pdf？
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 可以转换成图片，是ImageMagick
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 汗
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 还能设置 monochrome
<roylez_> adam8157: 突然觉得这个人好渣 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac306337/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 我一直都有一个梦想！就是要打十个！ - AcFun.tv
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 怎么了？
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: pdf -> image
<adam8157> roylez_: 你太重口了
<roylez_> adam8157: ..... 我只是说他渣啊。就会秀下而已，不敢上 UFC
<hamo> adam8157  roylez  说吧...这视频是你俩谁发现的？
<adam8157> roylez_: 弹幕   我一直都有一个梦想！就是要睡十个！
<adam8157> hamo: 必须是主席
<roylez_> hamo: ........
<roylez_> hamo: 这视频又怎么啦？
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆你想死哦
<adam8157> roylez_: 我给他发公园福利了
<roylez_> adam8157: o.....
<adam8157> roylez_: 独乐乐不如众乐乐
<roylez_> hamo: 我错怪你了。我发给青蛙养眼的
<roylez_> hamo: 忘了你是青蛙他的基友
<hamo> .....
<roylez_> hamo adam8157 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac307073/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 东京爱情故事12(93年补拍结局) - AcFun.tv
<hamo> adam8157 roylez_ 太福利了...
<roylez_> hamo: 这个必须好
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席也看这个
<roylez_> pocoyo: 当年中考完之后看得
<roylez_> pocoyo: 
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo 我没看过这电视
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个确实经典
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 黑白打印是打印机说了算
<roylez_> adam8157: 我唯一看完的爱情连续剧
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275101
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【神剧我爱我家】天然呆葛优来卖萌 - AcFun.tv
<hamo> adam8157 roylez_  我也没看过..
<roylez_> adam8157 hamo 你俩基友可以一起看
<hamo> roylez_: 现在不流行东爱了...流行北爱和东热
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 同是 CUPS 的 pdf 打印机， LibO 有颜色设置选项， envice 无。
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, evince 无。
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 你用printer server么
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 不懂，我只知道，装了 CPUS 就能打印成 pdf。
<mugebjgd> cups
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 已经不用cups了
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 不可以先 -> 图片？
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 太绕，不鸟它了，等有直接的工具再说吧
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我都忘记我有没有看完。
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 换个pdf viewer就行了
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: unix 的设计哲学是 子程序 + 连接器 吧？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大家的ubuntu都用了什么文件格式? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365849 我500G的硬盘分了3个区，都是ext4的格式。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-03-01 22:05 
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 先转换，然后 cat 到 /dev/printer
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 好疼 直接换个pdf viewer 完事
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 我说的那个可是不需要 pdf viewer
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 但是需要转换
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac305785/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 这个B可装大了 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac305785/
<hamo> roylez_: 咩^_^
<roylez_> hamo: 看懂了？
<hamo> roylez_: 这有啥看不懂的...
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐死了
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆看懂了羊叫？
<hamo> roylez_: 难道有深意？
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个真是个高人呢
<pityonline> roylez_: 主席专业 acfun 人士了……
<pityonline> . /usr/bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
<pityonline> . /usr/bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
<neolkb> 你们有人用PHP操作过pgsql吗
<pityonline> 怎么那个跑上去了？
<roylez_> pityonline: pp...
<pityonline> 唉，换到 windows 下搞 vpn 呀……
<mugebjgd> 有用printerserver的么
<hamo> roylez_: 主席，求视频啊...
 * knownbad ~@@
<roylez_> hamo: 无敌凉快？
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 还在搞？
<hamo> roylez_: 啥？
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac175832/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【现场】热血男儿无敌凉快 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> hamo: 红军看不看？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • samba 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365854 我用命令：vi /etc/samba/smb.cnf 配置完以后，用命令：sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart 来重启samba，但是系统提示我：command not found 也就是目录找不到，然后我跳到 init.d 目录下确实没有samba这个目录，而在etc目录下含有。这该怎么解决啊？如何让samba在init.d 目录下重 …
<Heartbeat> 大家晚上好！遇到个纠结的问题，我再Vbox里安装个red hat，然后输入‘vi .bashrc'，但是在输入'r'的时候就自动打开个终端，总是输不完整那个命令，郁闷哪？
<Heartbeat> 请问有高人知道怎么解决吗？
<hamo> roylez_: 红军看过了..
<hamo> roylez_: 这绝对是一群牛B啊..
<roylez_> hamo: 热血好看不？
<roylez_> hamo: 红军的哪部你看过了？
<Heartbeat> 有技术人员吗请问？？
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac228879/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 红军激情演绎芬兰神曲Poika Saunoo - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/MoKZFKj9kgU/
<MeaCulpa_> ai
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<phoenixlzx> 各位！有来南京12.04发布会的么！
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac305785/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 这个B可装大了 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> hamo: 看完没？
<hamo> roylez_: 太牛逼了
<roylez_> hamo: 尔康如何？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我这个项目，机器名都用Valar
<linsux> 假洋鬼子
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 啥意思？
<roylez_> hamo: 还看不？
<hamo> roylez_: 好啊好啊..
<roylez_> hmmmm...
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 搞你个头
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac276677/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 谁敢把这个视频转给自己的女朋友看！？ - AcFun.tv
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 托尔金笔下Arda世界的大神
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: nethack里面的怪可以用很久
 * CyrusYzGTt 升級內核 3.2.8 回來了，，順便將 bios也升級了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 就是你nethack Elbereth的老公的主人的主人
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 哦，部队
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 我不知你为何有这么多 print server 的问题。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 哦，不对，Elbereth NB的，是manwe的主人，最牛的一个Vala
<roylez_> .....
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Elbereth是Sindari语
<MeaCulpa_> 最早通用的精灵语
<MeaCulpa_> 我用的是Quenya, 一般已经不用的古精灵语
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我的一个Vios是manwe...恩，里面开个lpar就叫Varda, 也就是Elbereth
<roylez_> .......
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你那里的人都要疯了
<MeaCulpa_> 给他一块物理HBA, NB一点
<MeaCulpa_> 美国人用当代的飞禽走兽，HBA一般用鱼类
<MeaCulpa_> 有个新卡，蓝鳍金枪鱼...
 * MeaCulpa_ 要用古生物...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • xfce面板 能否装那个 gnome主菜单 那个东西 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365856 现在xfce的菜单全部集中到一个按钮里面，很不习惯。 GNOME主菜单那个面板插件（就是分三个菜单 ：应用程序 位置 系统）应该是独立的吧，不知到xfce的面板能不能用。 或者xfce有没有办法弄出类似的效果。主要是那个设置菜单 …
<TerriTaria> Hello
<kk> TerriTaria, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<TerriTaria> Speak english kk?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 71F/61S 里有两个我的bug fix...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<TerriTaria> I visit china next week for the first time :)
<TerriTaria> Very excited.
<knownbad> TerriTaria: If you so wish to.
<MeaCulpa_> TerriTaria: Which City
 * MeaCulpa 操机时间到！ EE何在...
<TerriTaria> beijing, xi'an, Shanghai
<CyrusYzGTt> BIOS 209
<CyrusYzGTt> 1.Show system serial number on setup menu
<CyrusYzGTt> 2.Add CPU AES-NI function support
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.Update CPU microcode
<CyrusYzGTt> 4.Fix sometimes system can't boot after press power button.
<CyrusYzGTt> 5.Update EC firmware
<kk> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<MeaCulpa_> Xi'An nice...
<TerriTaria> We are coming in a delegation of 20 people, this is the first time our country is making diplomatic connection with china since the 1990s.
<MeaCulpa> TerriTaria: oop where u from? 
<TerriTaria> I am from French-Polynesia
<TerriTaria> the island of bora-bora
<CyrusYzGTt> 啊  終於可以說話了
<TerriTaria> we are a small island nation, located in the south pacific ocean.
<MeaCulpa> NICE! State of Slipper-Wearing Big Guys!
<TerriTaria> midway between america and australia.
<TerriTaria> MeaCulpa maybe you mean france?
<TerriTaria> I am not from france.
 * MeaCulpa See many Polynesian Big guys
<TerriTaria> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%B3%95%E5%B1%AC%E7%8E%BB%E9%87%8C%E5%B0%BC%E8%A5%BF%E4%BA%9E
<kk> TerriTaria ⇪ t: 法属波利尼西亚 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<TerriTaria> Look here
<MeaCulpa> French chicks are not big usually :)
<TerriTaria> I am not from france :D
<TerriTaria> I am from bora bora.
<TerriTaria> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%8D%9A%E6%8B%89%E5%8D%9A%E6%8B%89%E5%B2%9B
<kk> TerriTaria ⇪ t: 博拉博拉岛 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你知道这货来干啥的么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我怎么知道...
<TerriTaria> Here are pictures of my island: http://postimage.org/gallery/54qiq6c
<kk> TerriTaria,啥网址y Postimage.org / gallery - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18
<MeaCulpa> TerriTaria: I once saw some Polynesian guys in PSG, big guys
<roylez_> TerriTaria: nice resort.
<TerriTaria> MeaCulpa big strong people, there are many different polynesians however.
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我先睡了
<TerriTaria> roylez_ we are considered the most beautiful place in the world for good reason :)
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 10点就应该睡的
 * MeaCulpa clueless
<TerriTaria> MeaCulpa did you see the pictures?
<roylez_> TerriTaria: Already 23:00 in China. Time to sleep. 
<TerriTaria> 5am here
<TerriTaria> time to wakeup :D
<bluezd>  /quir
<TerriTaria> roylez_ have a good night.
 * MeaCulpa busy ETing
<CyrusYzGTt> ..太好了，，剛剛升級的 bios 支持 AES-NI了。。 也升級了 bios級別的 cpu microcode了
<fvw> pocoyo: hi
<pocoyo> fvw:  睡觉了。
<fvw> pocoyo: emacs 有indent guide吗？ 类似 scite的
<pocoyo> fvw: 不知道 bye.
<fvw> pocoyo: bye
<namoamitabuddha> lisp 2 是怎么回事
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> 这里只有一个简介 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LISP_2
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: LISP 2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 * felixonmars pass by..
<fanzeyi> felixonmars: 揪住
<caasi> 今天ubuntu那个安全更新是不是有问题啊
<caasi> 更新完变得巨卡
<linsux> 哪里有免费ASP空间？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://developer.51cto.com/art/201112/307965.htm  這個是不是可以說 以node.js 做個 代理的可行
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 使用Node.js开发多人玩的HTML 5游戏(1) - 51CTO.COM
<MeaCulpa_> linsux: 中国新网
<terry> MeaCulpa, 新网那垃圾怎么了。
<alvin_rxg> 潤年蟲…… x_X
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你中了？？
<alvin_rxg> 沒，網上突然看到這個，只是覺得好假的問題
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似是M￥ 中彈了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg:  ™ÄêÏx是什么
<alvin_rxg> 亂碼是什麽？
<silverzhao> mplayer 如何在播放过程中载入字幕？就是可以直接拖进去的那样。
<alvin_rxg> silverzhao: 不能，你還是用別的軟件吧
<silverzhao> alvin_rxg: 啊……郁闷！谢谢！
<alvin_rxg> “播放過程中”，這是個很糾結的問題。一般可以將字幕防盜 sub 目錄下或者 mplayer -sub ...
<mugebjgd> silverzhao: vlc
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你说的那个词
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 潤年蟲， 顧名思義嘛
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不懂
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我语文差
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能力低下
<ayaka> 有人知道pan吗
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好无聊啊
<mugebjgd> 太无聊了
<knownbad> 性压抑
<knownbad> 多练些手排档。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 去隔壁大學找個女人唄 
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我怕
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 怕她們洞太大了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我怕她们纠缠我
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 其实洞大是优点
<loc_> topic
<mugebjgd> loc_: 洞大洞大洞大大
<loc_> 哇有人诶
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 洞大洞大洞太大
<ofan> 弟弟大大，洞洞大大，互撸娃...
<loc_> 原来如此 - -
<loc_>  /topic
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: gtkqq更新了
<alvin_rxg> qq 現在用得少了
<knownbad> 洞大洞大洞大大，小鸟小鸟小小鸟
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 小鸟
<alvin_rxg> 我有一只小小小小鳥~~~
<knownbad> 我也有
<knownbad> 你不是已出洞了吗？
<alvin_rxg> 買了個大天線，終于可以看 kabel 1 了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: kabel 1, forrest gump
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<alvin_rxg> 換了個大天線，多了3個台， kabel 1, pro7, sat1
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有源的？
<alvin_rxg> 普通的，可以拉長的
<knownbad> 小鸟可以拉长？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 對，比如像你的，可以從3cm到20cm
<knownbad> lol
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他的只能到3cm
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以他老婆那么久不去米国 宁愿在国内服毒
<knownbad> 你的大鸟也没洞打啊。
<knownbad> 怎么就这么不习惯呢？
<knownbad> 我倒还是习惯单身。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/201598
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/201598
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 发错了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/bb4win.png
<gebjgd> 无聊啊
 * knownbad 桶 gebjgd 屁眼
 * gebjgd 谢谢 knownbad .刚上完厕所还没擦
 * knownbad 继续捅。
<knownbad> 要吗就捅干净些。
<ofan> 真恶心
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 要不要cebit的门票。
<ofan> gebjgd: 我搞上网本了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 要不要cebit的门票。
<knownbad> 他只要老婆回来。  没心情。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 什麽票
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 门票。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 紙票？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 有一个号码，自己激活。
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 給我吧
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 一共两张。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 等我一下。
<alvin_rxg> 網上可以用的號碼多了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> google search "cebit 2012 angebot code"
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我不是在网上找的，是公司给的。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你要是不爱要，就不给你了。省得不落好。
<alvin_rxg> 那些號碼本來就是 cebit 給各大公司的……然後那些公司有些人會分享出去
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 給我唄
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我应该有的电子邮箱，稍等。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我没有你的电子邮箱，给一个。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 不是一個號碼嘛……直接給我號碼就行了…
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 在这里？
<alvin_rxg> 可以啊
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 收到了吧。
<alvin_rxg> 這號碼好像只能用一次的？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 怎么了，两个号码，就两张票没错呀。是只能用一次，注册一次就没用了。我没有注册。
<alvin_rxg> China Telecom (Europe)    <== lol  可以猜到點啥了
<alvin_rxg> 我就用了第一個，第二個你給別人吧
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 别再这里瞎说
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> 第二個給別人吧，我現在一共有2個票了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你太不讲究了。
<alvin_rxg> 這些信息在 票上全有的……
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 自己知道就行了被，不要瞎说嘛。
<alvin_rxg> 14位號的票跟5位號一樣的
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 但我给你的票只能用一天。
<alvin_rxg> 知道，都有寫呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么本子？
<ofan> gebjgd: x120e
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: Novell 有送的
<alvin_rxg> 目標 halle 2-6, 17
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是笔记本吧 12"
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 为什么？
<ofan> gebjgd: 11
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 什麽為什麽？
<ofan> x220是12的
<gebjgd> ofan: 多少钱？
<ofan> gebjgd: 300
<gebjgd> ofan: 有钱人
<ofan> apu的
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接上arch就好了
<ofan> amazon 卖400+
<gebjgd> ofan: ram？
<ofan> 4g
<gebjgd> ofan: 能跑瘟鸡了
<ofan> gebjgd: 专门跑linux和bsd
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我一般都去CMAT
<ofan> 不搞win
<gebjgd> ofan: 那不用4g
<ofan> gebjgd: 用chrome，你懂得
<gebjgd> ofan: 浪费 你还是有钱
<gebjgd> ofan: 不懂
<ofan> gebjgd: 没事 反正也赚的回来
<gebjgd> ofan: 512都跑chromium
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: Cemat 管吃管喝
<ofan> 刚来一新室友，又节省不少，再做做freelancer
<gebjgd> ofan: 男女？
<ofan> gebjgd: 男
<ofan> 小白脸
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的gay之路
<ofan> gebjgd: 没兴趣
<ofan> 还是洋妞好
<gebjgd> ofan: 有钱啊 上学得时候就 mac 平板 上网本了
<alvin_rxg> freelancer 是啥？
<gebjgd> ofan: 啧啧
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 
<ofan> gebjgd: 也赚的啊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 做外包
<alvin_rxg> 不懂。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: freelancer.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Freelancer.com - Hire Freelancers & Find Freelance Jobs Online (@ freelancer.com)
<gebjgd> zhejiushiqubie
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 参加google summer of code不？
<ofan> 能拿5k刀
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 俺的算法能力很差
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 不是算法...
<ofan> 就是给开源项目做共享，google出钱
<alvin_rxg> 還是不懂。。 =.=
<ofan> alvin_rxg: http://code.google.com/soc/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Google Summer of Code - Google Code
<alvin_rxg> 我英語很差的
<ofan> ...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 装什么啊
<alvin_rxg> 我算法真的很差… 我已經被 wurst 摧殘了好幾年了
<ofan> wurst是啥
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 不是搞算法的
<ofan> 就是普通的开源项目
<alvin_rxg> 同樣是 spoj，我的代碼跑 1s，他的代碼必定在 10ms 以內
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 慢慢来呗
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你呢？ spoj 的名號叫啥
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没名号，没做过题
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 那有哪個做過的？給我看看…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 基本没做过
<ofan> projecteuler上可能有几道做了
<alvin_rxg> projecteuler 判斷不了啥
<alvin_rxg> 哎，你肯定是太牛了，牛得連 online judge 都不屑一顧了
<ofan> ...
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 明天下午我看看 freelancer
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 奥
<kk>  06:28
<kratos_2012> hello,请问apt-get的日志在哪里看
<ofan> 没有吧
<ofan> 只有verbose输出
<kratos_2012> 好的。从六点找到现在。。。
<alvin_rxg>    /var/log/
<alvin_rxg> kratos_2012: dir => /var/log/apt
<kratos_2012> alvin_rxg: thx,找到了，在history.log TAT
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-02
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 我又来了
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 关于ubuntu 11.10的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365874 请问怎么把ubuntu 11.10左边那个launcher去掉啊？ 还有我的QQ一直安装不上，老说deb文件打开失败。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cao383620747 — 2012-03-02 8:50 
<mao> 大家好
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<knownbad> 只撑了22秒。
<KDr2> 早
<cap_sensitive> Hi, 在 VPS 上搭建代理服务器，有没有客户端与服务器之间的连接是全程加密的？最好不用 ssh
<ofan> knownbad: 去医院
<ofan> cap_sensitive: vpn
<knownbad> ？
<ofan> knownbad | 只撑了22秒。
<knownbad> (05:02:12 PM) mao: 大家好
<knownbad> (05:02:27 PM) kk: mao, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<knownbad> (05:02:34 PM) mao left the room.
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 屏蔽left消息了》。
<knownbad> 代理服务器 = procy?
<knownbad> 打错了。  代理服务器 = proxy?
<archl_dungeon> kno
<archl_dungeon> knownbad: bingo
<archl_dungeon> lol
<archl_dungeon> ofan: fan
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 除了 ssh 和 vpn 呢？有没有一款运行在服务器上的代理程序，它的连接是可以加密的？
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 你要代理什么
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 就是 翻墙 啦，只不过有 Windows 下的机器，不想装太多额外的软件在 Windows 上
<ofan> cap_sensitive: windows自带vpn支持
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 刚知道……但是 vpn 的话就没法用 autoproxy 了吧，没法用 autoproxy 就不能选择性翻墙了吧？
<ofan> 翻墙就vpn,ssh,http代理,socks代理
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 那是socks代理
<ofan> 只是用ssh作为加密通道
<cap_sensitive> ofan: http 代理我看了 squid， 貌似它的连接不是加密的; socks 代理的连接是加密的吗？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟提问。。。昨天折腾了一晚上的ubuntu... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365877 折腾了一晚上。。U盘安装成功了。。显卡驱动也装上了。。 win7也可以默认启动了。 但是显卡驱动装上之后ubuntu无法关机和重启了啊。 一关机重启。。就跟死机了似的。。 ati显卡。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangzhixing007 …
<sikao_lfs> 单纯代理不加密完全无法应付金色的盾。。。。。。。
<ofan> socks本身没加密，是通过ssh建立加密通道后走的通道
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 所以想找一个代理，能在 http 连接上加密数据（就像有些 gae 代理那样）
<void1> http链接加密的话，客户端如何解密
<ofan> gae都是http代理
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 在服务器端用nginx做个反向代理就可以
<ofan> void1: 就是ssl的解密
<sgo11> 妈的，想起翻墙这个事我就生气。现在google又被屏蔽了，一搜索就connection reset。不翻墙连google都用不了！
<void1> ofan: 谁来解？
<ofan> void1: 客户端
<ofan> void1: 有个流程的
<void1> ofan: 客户端怎么知道是加密的，怎么知道应该用什么方法解密
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 好的，我再查一下。刚才我搜到一个链接 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/encrypted-http-proxy-server-928544/ 上面说 squid 是可以全程使用 https 的。有人能确认一下吗？
<kk> cap_sensitive ⇪ t: Encrypted HTTP Proxy Server
<ofan> void1: 这就是协议
<void1> 问题就是，这是http协议...
<ofan> https协议
<ofan> https是在ssl之上的
<ofan> 建立ssl之后对于浏览器来说直接像正常一样发送和接受http数据就行
<sgo11> cap_sensitive, 你是要翻墙吗？直接做个 ssh tunnel 不就成了？
<cap_sensitive> void1: 可以在本地客户端用商定好的算法对数据包进行加密，服务端在用这种算法解密就好了。
<cap_sensitive> sgo11: 我想把解决方案搞得普适一些，我老爸老妈在 Windows 下啥都不会
<L-----D> cap_sensitive, 这种商定好的算法可以找现成的 比如vpn
<ofan> 随便找个简单的协议看看就成
<archl_dungeon> 没意思。
<L-----D> cap_sensitive, vpn through ssl 可以翻墙 我验证过
 * archl_dungeon 去学画画了。。。
<cap_sensitive> L-----D: 但是 vpn 的话基本上所有流量就都得走服务器了
<sgo11> cap_sensitive, 我就一台机器运行ssh tunnel 就是socks协议，一行命令而已。然后其他所有机器的浏览器都访问那台机器的socks proxy不就得了。这样只需要一台机器运行ssh就成。
<void1> ofan: 你们讨论的不是http上的加密嘛
<cap_sensitive> sgo11: 家里没别的机器
<L-----D> cap_sensitive, 不 这是还是sockets代理
<L-----D> cap_sensitive, 只有你浏览器配置的部分走服务器
<sgo11> cap_sensitive, ... 好吧。我家里6台机器，都通过一台机器的ssh tunnel。 很方便。
<cap_sensitive> L-----D: 什么意思？vpn 是一种类似于 socket 代理的东西？
<ofan> http本身的加密跟没加密没区别
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<void1> 当然有区别，收http的client不会知道http是否被加密
<ofan> http有基本的验证，但是没加密机制
<L-----D> cap_sensitive, 你google就明白了 这是VPN的一个标准实现
<knownbad> 据说国内已有能力解 https 了。
<ofan> void1: 协议是分层的
<L-----D> knownbad, 256bit的 早就能解了
<L-----D> knownbad, 但是别担心 gfw不会装备的
<void1> ofan: 那需要client支持
<ofan> knownbad: 用自己的根证书
<ofan> void1: 支持ssl就行
<knownbad> 老婆烧饭回家去了
<void1> ofan: 又被你绕回来了... client不知道数据是否被ssl加密，除非用https
<ofan> void1: ...https就是用的ssl
<ofan> https=http on ssl/tls
<cap_sensitive> void1: 所以才要用商定好的算法进行加/解密。应该是这样吧……（不确定）
<void1> ofan: 所以说，https是正确的方法，而你们当时在讨论的是 "所以想找一个代理，能在 http 连接上加密数据"
<cap_sensitive> void1: 我觉得就像对 硬盘 进行加密，这样即使别人得到了你的硬盘，没有你的密钥也无法查看你的数据。
<L-----D> cap_sensitive, 那要看你加密的强度
<ofan> void1: 不懂
<void1> 大家都懂 :D
<cap_sensitive> L-----D: 我的硬盘是 512 bit，虽然不太安全，但是……但是我不是陈冠希，硬盘里基本没重要的文件，所以即使被破了也没啥关系
<ofan> 估计你说的提交form数据
<ofan> 那是http标准里的 有几种'加密'方式
<cap_sensitive> L-----D: 能给我一个 vpn 实现 socket 代理的链接吗？我没搜到
<L-----D> cap_sensitive, 你搜索SSL VPN应该有很多资料
<L-----D> cap_sensitive, 我以前是在公司 用cisco的设备实现 
<L-----D> cap_sensitive, 你用软件的话得自己再研究研究
<L-----D> http://thexploit.com/sec/setting-up-your-own-ssl-vpn/
<kk> L-----D,啥网址y Setting up your own SSL VPN | TheXploit | Security Blog
<L-----D> 你可以试试看这个 
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<imtxc> 大家早上好啊
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子早
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂早
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<huntxu> 又是周五時
<adam8157> roylez: 帮你试了下 我这里也不行 xterm fancy monaco for powerline
<roylez> iGnome: 您终于归位了呢
<roylez> adam8157: .
<huntxu> iGnome: 神你出游歸來了
<adam8157> roylez: 然后感觉用monaco看代码特别扭, 歪歪扭扭, 就又回dejavu了
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 批量改名脚本求助。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365879 我写了个批量改图片名的脚本，其中有一句 mv $pic ${a}.jpg ((a+=1)) 变量a初值为1，这样改名为1.jpg,2.jpg。但我想改成类似001.jpg这种格式，共三位，不足前面补0. 写成mv $pic `printf XXX a`.jpg的形式行不，格式该咋样啊？ 我用手机码的字，说的不是很清楚， …
<adam8157> iGnome: huntxu imtxc: 早啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 那个xorg.conf 就不能删 删了连键盘都不能用了的～
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩 又快周末了
<imtxc> adam8157: 我觉得那个字体不错 歪点好
<roylez> adam8157: ..... dejavu如果我能忍的话就去用urxvt了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: .
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 去哪里神游了
<huntxu> adam8157: monaco看代碼別扭？！
<roylez> adam8157: 嫌monaco歪歪扭扭，你可以去用 monofur
<MeaCulpa> roylez: monaco + urxvt 还行
<huntxu> adam8157: 你當我們這些終端字體全用monaco的歪著頭看的啊...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要打太多补丁，256色，字宽，然后中文bounding box还没救
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Gentoo表示无压力
<adam8157> huntxu: roylez 嗯 看代码别扭 尾巴太多
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 尾巴不多的少呢。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 8个patch
<adam8157> archl_dungeon: 于是dejavu...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: roylez Ubuntu之类的rxvt-unicode应该补丁都打好了吧
<MeaCulpa_> Installed versions:  9.15(01:31:50 AM 02/22/2012)(focused-urgency font-styles mousewheel perl startup-notification vanilla xft -256-color -afterimage -alt-font-width -blink -buffer-on-clear -fading-colors -iso14755 -pixbuf -secondary-wheel -unicode3 -wcwidth)
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: Ubuntu Mono
<MeaCulpa_> 我没wcwidth patch, 貌似中文显示效果也很好...
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 比dejavu更简的感觉
<huntxu> roylez: 你那個xterm下有些字符顯示不出來的能解決沒
<huntxu> roylez: 比如攝氏度符號
<MeaCulpa_> 不嫌弃微软的， 可以用Lucida Console...
<imtxc> github 这是咋了。一阵一阵的
<archl_dungeon> imtxc: 新闻说 gfw围住了 github
<huntxu> archl_dungeon: 昨天我這一天沒事啊
<roylez> huntxu: 不能
<archl_dungeon> huntxu: 主席发的新闻。
<imtxc> archl_dungeon: 不是吧。。
<huntxu> 我隔座同事上了可以上，然後說我造謠...
<roylez> archl_dungeon: github貌似今天好了
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 哦。
<roylez> huntxu: adam8157 MeaCulpa jyf1987 可以作证，昨天他们都没法连
<adam8157> roylez: 我可以连 lol
<roylez> adam8157: 你丫用的国际专线
<archl_dungeon> 。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你们帽子公司是不是不在墙里面啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 插上网线就是全球的VPN
<imtxc> 怪不得
<roylez> imtxc: 他们插上网线就是 porn vpn
<MeaCulpa_> :)
<imtxc> roylez: adam8157 好地方
<hamo> adam8157: github这问题还是我报给ghost的。。
<hamo> adam8157: 不过走我度的网路还是访问不了..
<huntxu> roylez: 你可以說我們公司也有vpn
<adam8157> huntxu: 弱爆了
<cap_sensitive> Hi, 能否实现这种形式的代理：<local client> --(http/某种形式加密) --> <remote server>。刚才提到了直接使用 https proxy，但是那种方式不被 Big4 (firefox, IE, chrome, opera) 支持。我的那种方式应该可以在 firefox 里正常使用
<cap_sensitive> 或者 <local client> --> <remote reverse? sever> --> <remote proxy sever> ，尽量不在 client 端安装额外的软件
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/175212.htm  nokia看的都蛮准 除了扔meego转win
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 诺基亚：巨屏手机傻爆了 Lumia 900尺寸刚刚好_NOKIA 诺基亚_cnBeta.COM
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: nokia都是美国人了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.36kr.com/p/87610.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Raspberry Pi：25美元公开发售全球最便宜计算机 | 36氪
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 芬兰人不行了，没有决策权了～
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cnbeta.com/articles/175050.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Torvalds称OpenSUSE安全机制过于扰人_SuSE Linux / OpenSuSE_cnBeta.COM
<Atrix> 可不可以设置，使某个程序的通信只经过某个网卡
<archl_dungeon> adam8157: 设计部门的负责人是芬兰的，个人网站里充满了 N9，lumia只是2个字。
<felixonmars> Atrix: 木有, 只有tsocks之类的原理可用
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求解释 DISPLAY 变量 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365885 Quote: 　　DISPLAY=192.168.0.20:0.0 　　export DISPLAY 　　其中192.168.0.20:0.0 的 .0 代表显示 界面的像素 ! 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-03-02 10:41 
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来昨天有饭。。。 
<gfrog> adam8157: 没赶上
<ofan> @snowxh: 易建联发微博说经亲身证实，原来新奥尔良里特产海鲜，但没有烤鸡翅！很失望！！神吐槽：不奇怪呀，人民大会堂里也没坐过人民
<MeaCulpa> e:P
<adam8157> gfrog: :-)
 * gfrog 完了，自己傻掉了，看到这频道里这些消息还在纳闷，为神马组里面会有人讨论这些玩意。。 想了半天才反应过来这里是ubuntu-cn
<adam8157> ofan: 配置发看看 我这里就是不显示branch...
<ofan> adam8157: 跟配置没关系吧
<ofan> adam8157: 是不是没装git的插件？
<adam8157> ofan: 哦 还有git的插件?
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 那个电脑可以用？
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ??
<imtxc> ofan: 你的VIM配置的那么花了
<ofan> 有一个fugitive，但不知道有没有关系
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt:就你发的那个便宜电脑么
<ofan> imtxc: 哥 你还续不续期了
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ - -
<imtxc> ofan: 哥你别催啊
<adam8157> ofan: 啥插件?
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ ..神仙姐姐
<imtxc> ofan: 明天才周末呢
<ofan> 没事我就问问 XD
<ofan> adam8157: fugitive
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.guao.hk/posts/chromevox-screen-reader-for-chrome.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google 官方推出方便视力受损使用的 Chrome 屏幕阅读扩展 ChromeVox | 谷奥——探寻谷歌的奥秘
<imtxc> ofan: 明天周末我得去换那个盾牌。。。。
<Atrix> 有人用empathy没
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> imtxc: qq上跟我说的是你？
<imtxc> ofan: 没啊
<ofan> 奥
<imtxc> 没ofan的日子不好过啊 google都用不了。。
<ofan> imtxc: ...
<ofan> imtxc: 续多久？
<imtxc> ofan: 还是老价格么
<ofan> imtxc: 对
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnblogs.com/dinglang/archive/2012/03/01/2375991.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<imtxc> ofan: ￥50CNY 半年吧～～～～
<imtxc> 都够我俩月电话费了。。。
<ofan> 一年100..
<imtxc> ofan: /2
<ofan> 我已经够穷了
<ofan> 一年应该108
<imtxc> ofan: 得，明儿弄好盾牌了再议
<CyrusYzGTt> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/71912456-2036021381.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Blender基金会 开源电影Sintel制作教程 04_名校公开课_新浪播客
<adam8157> ofan: 还是不好用. 而且powerline自带那些插件的... 
<imtxc> ofan: powerline 就是你的gvim里面那个状态栏么？
<ofan> adam8157: ..看troubleshooting吧
<ofan> imtxc: 是
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.evolife.cn/html/2012/64037.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y IBM公布量子计算巨大进展 模拟宇宙不再是梦想_爱活网 Evolife.cn
<adam8157> ofan: 放弃了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 这几天网太差
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.securitycn.net/html/news/company/8070.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y AVG中国监测到国内本土“漏洞兵团” 【中国安全网-安全您的网络】
<imtxc> ofan: 你也用QQ？
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/Intel-英特尔-320系列-2-5寸-40G-SATA-2-3Gb-s-SSD固态硬盘-彩盒包装/dp/B004UAK2A4/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc-components&ie=UTF8&qid=1330658903&sr=1-1
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> huntxu: 多少钱
<huntxu> adam8157: 529
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian安包的时候，一个软件，有stable和stable-backports两种，安的时候如何指定？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365891 Debian安包的时候，一个软件，有stable和stable-backports两种，安的时候如何指定？ 今天要安mplayer,查包的时候stable和stable-backports都有， http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=names&keywords=mplayer Code: su …
<adam8157> huntxu: 壕
<adam8157> ofan: 出来了 要装syntastic.vim 和 fugitive.vim
<adam8157> ofan: 貌似不用syn... 不知道 反正出来了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你给搞成啥样了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 出来branch而已
<iGnome> roylez: 你跳来跳去的。干嘛。
<roylez> iGnome: 神，救命。没钱吃饭了
<Atrix> 怎么更改empathy输入框的字体大小
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Kubuntu 12.04将提供五年支持 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365896 Canonical 宣布 将不再支持基于KDE桌面的Ubuntu分支，但社区开发者 承诺 将一如既往的提供高水平的支持，称即将发布的Kubuntu 12.04的支持时间为五年。 开发者称，Kubuntu始终是一个社区项目，Council委员会和开发者社区再次重申，Kubuntu 12.04 …
<imtxc> ofan: 哈 那个插件挺帅嘛 是不是就不需要再在vimrc里面配置状态栏了
<CyrusYzGTt> 最近ee沉默。。 不知道是不是 opera將要 支持廣告的原因
<adam8157> roylez: 我这里github废了
<roylez> adam8157: 渣人
<roylez> adam8157: 我这里毫无压力
<adam8157> roylez: 擦 风水轮流转了
<roylez> adam8157: 爷firefox全局ssh代理
<adam8157> roylez: 要有这个https://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive 才能有branch
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: tpope/vim-fugitive · GitHub
<adam8157> roylez: 全局当然可以
<linsux> 还是chrome好
<roylez> adam8157: I'm not going to lie to you; fugitive.vim may very well be the best Git wrapper of all time
<roylez> adam8157: 看到这句话就吐了
<adam8157> roylez: gtalk也连不上了
<roylez> adam8157: 而且所有的命令都大写开头的
<lenage1> 嗯   这才是feature  
<pocoyo> roylez: 我这里路由器拨号上网，结果win下无法打开google， linux下可以打开，这是啥原理？
<lenage1> 绝对不会按错
<roylez> adam8157: party不想玩了？
<iGnome> roylez: 你还没钱。天天吃西餐的。
<adam8157> roylez: dropbox也连不上了
<iGnome> 咋破cnbeta天天发ibm的广告？
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2975 这标题啥意思
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: fugitive.vim - A Git wrapper so awesome, it should be illegal : vim online
<adam8157> iGnome: momo
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎麼12.04還是用的unity？不是gnome 3 么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365898 统计信息: 发表于 由 孺子一介 — 2012-03-02 12:23 
<adam8157> gfrog: 公司的网络github dropbox gtalk全废了
<iGnome> adam8157: 蛋蛋驮。这几天是不是过的舒服。rh有钱了。
<adam8157> iGnome: 和我没关系 你才是妹托
<iGnome> 驮。。。是爱称。
<iGnome> 比如帅帅驮。
<iGnome> 陀
<adam8157> iGnome: o
<iGnome> 驼
<roylez> iGnome: 海南好玩不？
<adam8157> roylez: proxychains vim也不能bundleinstall
<iGnome> 吃垃圾海鲜。
<iGnome> 潜水，在游泳池潜水。nnnnnd
<roylez> adam8157: 你 proxychains 挂的什么代理啊
<iGnome> 帅乖乖也潜水了。
<roylez> iGnome: ....... 神游潜水被虾戏
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> iGnome: 看人妖表演了没？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 从163升级debian只有40k
<adam8157> roylez: 好了 换了个代理
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司的网络确实升级过了。以前有500k+的
<iGnome> 那不看。你喜欢人妖？
<iGnome> 我几年前，潜水还在海里面，现在变游泳池。看来没海洋资源了。
<roylez> 我没看过啊。神见多识广
<roylez> iGnome: 直接去泰国玩啊
<roylez> iGnome: 国内能真正海里潜水的，都被党国征用了
<iGnome> 泰国，要找那  bora。
<iGnome> 这家伙不出来了。
<iGnome> http://v.163.com/zixun/V5HPA8RLS/V7QLBHKM3.html
<kk> iGnome,啥网址y 实拍：西安女厕现“站立式小便器”_资讯_网易视频
<adam8157> roylez: 我们公司网络的问题, 现在全都恢复了
<adam8157> roylez: 我们公司网络的问题, 现在全都恢复了 cc gfrog 
<cfy> roylez: 主喜好
<cfy> iGnome: ee好
<cfy> Kandu: 牛牛好
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<roylez> adam8157: 帽帽给我
<cfy> roylez: 额。。。打错了。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<cfy> roylez: 输入法问题。。。
<cfy> 别。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 鳳媛好
<Kandu> cfy: 我才不是牛牛
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么不是。。
<cfy> Kandu: 昨天没睡好。。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 剛試了下，x86 linux 下程式啟動時，用戶的 eflags 是關閉 alignmeng checking 的。然後我設置 eflags 打開 AC 功能後，還是可以。所以系統的 cr0 的 AM 也是全域關閉的
<iGnome> cfy: 那还不去睡觉
<Kandu> cfy: 昨天幹嘛了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚才神马情况？
<cfy> Kandu: iGnome: 睡姿除了问题。。。
<iGnome> 偷窥啥去了。估计
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: iGnome: 睡姿出了问题。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我用github好好的啊
<iGnome> 。
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚那一会儿gtalk freenode dropbox github全挂
<Kandu> cfy: .. 
<Kandu> cfy: 源碼麼，問 adam8157, linux 的源碼我沒讀過..  (只要找遍源碼找不到置位 cr0 AM 的代碼，就可確定了 XD)
<gfrog> adam8157: rp
<adam8157> ..
<cfy> Kandu: 算了。以后再说
<cfy> Kandu: 以后，自己读下好了。
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 谁能帮忙解释下X server http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365900 小弟刚用ubuntu10.04 LTS，现在想安装x server在ubuntu上运行作服务器，windows下面安装 xMANAGER 但不知道怎么安装 xserver 安什么版本，从网上没有找到，并告诉下如何配置。。。小弟不胜感激。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 loverjzym — 2012-03-02 12:53 
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，Spartacus... Gannicus又出来灭老黑和高卢jj了...
<cfy> adam8157: 最近linux内核怎么升这么快？
<adam8157> cfy: 快么
<cfy> 3.2.8没两天，就3.2.9了.....
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么不快了？感觉出stable特别快。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 我的工作版本只从2.6.18到2.6.32
<cfy> adam8157: 28出的3.2.8,1号又除了3.2.9....
<cfy> adam8157: 28出的3.2.8,1号又出了3.2.9....
<cfy> 21号出的3.2.7
<cfy> 一星期内一个版本。。。
<imtxc>  adam8157 ofan let g:Powerline_symbols = 'fancy' 就是成了箭头那样了是吧
<roylez> adam8157: 渣，我的工作版本已经没有3.2以前的了
<Kandu> cfy: 我覺得，還是不要讀了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，。。
<imtxc> ofan: adam8157 原来还得补丁字体
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 挺好看 呵呵
<adam8157> imtxc: 我不用那个
<imtxc> adam8157: 那你怎么让他显示brance的
<adam8157> imtxc: fugitive插件, 试了下就删除了
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊 对我还是有点用 省得配状态栏
<adam8157> imtxc: 我说我不显示branch了 powerline当然要用
<imtxc> adam8157: .....
<hamo> cfy: 貌似linus还是决定刷版本号了..
<hamo> adam8157: 你回来啦？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<cfy> hamo: 唉。。我太苦了。。
<hamo> cfy: 为啥？
<hamo> cfy: 难道你是搞打包的？
<cfy> hamo: 算了，不下tarbal了，用git内核了
<cfy> hamo: 我是普通用户啊
<adam8157> hamo: 看看vim多漂亮 http://imagebin.org/201494
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^
<Kandu> cfy: 這個置位，從源碼上太難分辨.就算看到，也一下子反應不過來，要對比位。  然後，沒事找事置位 AM 然後為此辛苦寫異常處理，那是蛋疼得前無古人，後無來者才會做這種事
<adam8157> cfy: 必须用git啊
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 那。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 等我概念清楚了 问问 adam8157 
<hamo> adam8157: 切..浮云...
<adam8157> cfy: ...别问高深的...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 开机开启dock时dock区域都会一闪，黑的一块，怎么回事？求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365903 开机开启dock时dock区域都会一闪，黑的一块，怎么回事？ 求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 watson爱好者 — 2012-03-02 13:10 
<hamo> adam8157: 你看我emacs也很漂亮的..字体配好了都漂亮
<adam8157> hamo: 切
<cfy> adam8157: 为啥csapp上说必须对齐，你说不对齐不出错。 Kandu 说有个开关
<adam8157> cfy: 我昨天不是告诉你开关了么
<adam8157> cfy: 默认对齐, x86下允许不对齐
<cfy> adam8157: 我翻翻log
<hamo> roylez: 主席...
<roylez> hamo: .
<hamo> roylez: 有帽帽也不带这么玩的...
<roylez> hamo: 还用emacs么？
<hamo> roylez: 好吧...
<roylez> hamo: 赶紧跟蛋蛋学用vim
<adam8157> roylez: 报告 cfy也用emacs
<roylez> adam8157: 渣c没做广告
<roylez> hamo: http://imgur.com/a/CqQ12
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Photo Album - Imgur
<adam8157> hamo: 咩的, 没有core dump, 模块形式. 找panic好麻烦
<cfy> adam8157: 翻不到log了。。
<roylez> adam8157: 你看看我给 hamo 发的那个，特别是最后一张
<cfy> adam8157: 要不你再告诉我遍
<adam8157> roylez: 于是呢?
<roylez> adam8157: ???
<adam8157> cfy: #param pack(n)
<adam8157> roylez: 驾照嘛 于是呢
<cfy> adam8157: 这个？这个不是强制对齐？
<roylez> adam8157: .............
<cfy> adam8157: 我想要我不对齐，然后程序跑错的。
<adam8157> cfy: 你写1不就不对齐了么, 都是1的倍数...
<roylez> adam8157: 你看看人家的对齐
<cfy> adam8157: 书上不是说必须对齐么？
<adam8157> cfy: x86下不是必须
<hamo> cfy: 对齐不对齐的，是看架构的
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆，专心看图
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你又开屙了？
<hamo> adam8157: 模块panic了应该也有call trace吧？
 * palomino|working 屙 roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> hamo: 有 正在定位中... 没dump不好回溯
<cfy> hamo: adam8157: 哦。。SSE貌似必须吧
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/a/CqQ12
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/FCEQ6.jpg
<hamo> cfy: sse用的是自己专用的寄存器..
<cfy> hamo: 哦。。。这样子。。
<hamo> cfy: SSE有8个128位独立寄存器(XMM1~XMM7).
<cfy> hamo: 你也是redhat的？
<hamo> cfy: 所有的sse指令都在这些寄存器上执行。
<hamo> cfy: 曾经是...以后说不定还会是...;-)  cc adam8157
<cfy> hamo: 嗯
<adam8157> hamo: 我在一天就拒你一天
<adam8157> hamo: 话说你那里坐了一个人, 让我们拭目以待
<hamo> adam8157: 切...有本事你别拿推荐费...
<hamo> adam8157: 谁啊？招了个新人？
<adam8157> hamo: 别的组的
<hamo> adam8157: hejun?
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道叫啥
<hamo> adam8157: 哪个组的？
<adam8157> hamo: virt的开发?
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯..
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/CyTy9
<kk> roylez,啥网址y difficulty level: asian - Imgur
<hamo> adam8157: 我估计那个座位也给他了...
<adam8157> roylez: nightmare level
 * adam8157 afk
 * LOL_ 今天人不少。。。
<hamo> LOL_: 周五了...
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/Ur6jX.jpg
<LOL_> hamo: 明天和后天估计就没人了
<roylez> LOL_: 你不玩手机了？
<LOL_> roylez: 玩呀，
<roylez> .
<LOL_> roylez: 有一款i3 370卖2800
<roylez> LOL_: .
<roylez> hamo: proxychains mocp ; proxychains gem; proxychains git; proxychains vim
<LOL_> roylez: 穷学生又不想跟家人要钱，只能买3000一下的。这还是从伙食费里扣的
<hamo> roylez: 啥玩意这是？
<imtxc> NND 累死了 怎么调字体大小 xterm下面总要浪费半行
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你的爪爪呢？ http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8d561403tw1do2j4gymrpg.gif
 * palomino|working 挠 roylez 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 刻录ubuntu11.10系统盘时的sha256如何验证？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365909 rt,另外。。应该能刻成dvd吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 aplzz — 2012-03-02 13:33 
<CyrusYzGTt> .. palomino|working 婆媽進化爲 兩支着地的生物了
<LOL_> roylez: 三星有款1g独显的卖3000,cpu太渣，amd e450
<adam8157> imtxc: properties = { size_hints_honor = false } },
<adam8157> gfrog: 你买啥了
<gfrog> adam8157: 刹车皮
<adam8157> gfrog: 这都有假
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8d561403tw1do2jgxbdx3j.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: 探图便宜，买到山寨货了
<gfrog> 擦，这烂货我还真不敢用
<adam8157> gfrog: 退
<palomino|working> .........
<adam8157> roylez: 那是驴子
<roylez> adam8157: 破了的马，就是驴子
<gfrog> adam8157: 才20块的东西，退了我来回就损失了20的邮费。。。
 * palomino|working 踩踏 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: http://img2081.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20120301/18/64521636201203011834241341605448443_025.jpg
<roylez> pocoyo: poco.cn 这域名是你的么？
<pocoyo> roylez: 显然
<pocoyo> 的
<roylez> pocoyo: ....
<adam8157> hamo: 定位不能... ext4里跳来跳去 还是没发现bug所在
<hamo> adam8157: call trace发出来？
<adam8157> hamo: 还是得继续恶补汇编
<adam8157> hamo: 新kernel已经没有那个函数了
<hamo> adam8157: 你自己遇到的bug?
<adam8157> hamo: 算是
<adam8157> hamo: 2.6.32内核
<huntxu> adam8157: 先補rp
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> huntxu: +1
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/2uTVb
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Hugh Hefner's secret - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/1vAYU
<kk> roylez,啥网址y I heard the cat snoring from across the kitchen...in the food dish. - Imgur
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/MZgpP.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Playboy那个老头？
<adam8157> roylez: 你上班主要工作就是看图么...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道哪个老头
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Playboy 尺度挺小，不露下面
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Playboy的owner, 所以人家这么问
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/iuM54
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Ancient Wood - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<roylez> adam8157: 除了没有脆脆鲨吃，其他还好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看4楼评语:"Even though Hef is a gentleman, I still wouldn't be able to get over the feeling I'd be screwing beef jerky. "
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ......
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 美国的牛肉干丫的，绝对不是人吃的
<roylez> palomino|working: http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m075mrcJXA1qk04zwo1_500.gif
<MeaCulpa> Beef Jerky只是劣质胡椒的载体
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/qQNOc.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/FaDrl.png
<Kandu> cfy: 測試好了
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/cTbnt.jpg
<Kandu> cfy: linux 下，打開全域 ac 的
<Kandu> cfy: x86 下
<Kandu> cfy: 不對齊，會 bus error
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/KUfhi.gif
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/Mcwm5.jpg
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/Hx1Bg.png
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 我还以为对齐是物理上保证的呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 想不到可以写不对齐的阿
<Kandu> cfy: 剛寫 kernel mod 還當機了一回 ..
<ofan> http://std.li/pastel/login.html#
<Kandu> cfy: http://paste.debian.net/158265/  nasm 測試源碼
<ofan> 现在前端好nb啊
<Kandu> jyfl987: 可以寫，一般沒事
<jyfl987> Kandu: 为什么会没事呢
<Kandu> jyfl987: x86 下，有兩級開關。系統 ac 檢查是開着的，用戶是關的，只有兩個都開，才會 bus error
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 如果没有bus error 那么会出现什么情况呢？ 命令执行失败 还是取不回结果
<Kandu> jyfl987: 系統 ac 檢查是開着的，是說 linux 下 os dever 這樣設置
<Kandu> jyfl987: bus error 就直接跳到內核了的異常處理了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 一般就發個 sigbus 信號，殺死
<Kandu> jyfl987: 兩級開關，只要有一個關了，就沒事，繼續執行，只不過速度慢點
 * adam8157 音效美 #nowplaying Black Sabbath - Wasp/ Behind the Wall of Sleep/ Bassically/ N.I.B.
<roylez> adam8157: wasp... 重口
<adam8157> roylez: 这个真心好听啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/03/02/locked-down.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 小心自动纠错把你送仅局子里
<Kandu> cfy: 最開始，我說它沒打開 AM 是錯的。因為測試代碼沒寫好。置位 eflags 的時候置位錯了 T.T  仔細一瞧發現問題了
<huntxu> adam8157: zhuangbility leads leipility
<adam8157> roylez: 这陪图
<adam8157> huntxu: 自己听去 www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg0tLbYiotY
<adam8157> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Sabbath_(album)#Track_listing
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Black Sabbath (album) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<roylez> adam8157: 猪一样的同伙 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/878470a3jw1dqkjrcaxd5g.gif
<adam8157> roylez: 老图
<jyfl987> Kandu: 速度慢点怎么说？ 自动纠正么
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，对就是bus error
<huntxu> adam8157: 不上youtube
<huntxu> adam8157: 我上youku
<cfy> Kandu: 原来如此，
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/89344394jw1dql8vcfqnjj.jpg
<adam8157> huntxu: 听听, youku没搜到
<cfy> Kandu: 你这intel语法啊
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 我知道 是自动帮你取得正确结果是吧？ 比如对齐不对 就帮你搞到正确的对齐 然后取回你想要的结果 所以其实是产生了多条命令调用的过程 所以会慢点
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不知內部怎麼做的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 透明的過程
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 考虑在 C 里面实现一个高阶过程。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯 nasm 語法
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我知道了 就跟写一个字节一个道理 如果不对齐 他自动帮你 先取回那个字的结果 merge你这个字节的内容 然后写回那个字节 对吧 就是这个过程
<cfy> jyfl987: 说什么为了提高存储器性能
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不知道
<jyfl987> cfy: 本来就是这样 你以为计算机真的是按字节来的么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 怎么实现
<jyfl987> cfy: 其实是按字来的 所以我写那个生命游戏宁愿浪费空间 也要在字上对齐
<cfy> jyfl987: 囧。。。我知道arm是没有低两位地址线的。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<Atrix> 谁知道怎么设置empathy输入框字体的大小吗
<jyfl987> cfy: 是么
<jyfl987> cfy: arm现在可是显学阿
<Kandu> cfy: 沒想到 linux dever 真這麼蛋疼
<jyfl987> Kandu: 玩 minix
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 高阶函数
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 函数指针？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 還不夠實用，它的 MM，沒有交換，沒有分頁，沒有保護.
<jyfl987> Kandu: 什么？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 也就是說，它像早期的 mac os, dos 一樣，可以玩 corewar
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 函数指针的函数不能动态操作。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 什么动态操作
 * Kandu afk
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 例如 foo(a, b, c) 我现在返回一个 bar(b, c) = foo(1, b, c)
<adam8157> roylez: huntxu 再听这个 Black Sabbath - The Devil Cried 奥兹每首都好听
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: bar(b,c){ foo(1,b,c) }
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 你指minix还是 minix3 ? 我说的可是3
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于local命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365915 找到了一些解释，但是好像都没有决绝我的问题。 比如，这里有man出来的文档 http://ss64.com/bash/local.html 我现在知道他可以定义一个内部使用的变量，然后只在函数内部使用，比如 http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-1499523-1-1.html 但是我不明白的是下面这样是什么意思 …
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: apply_1(foo) 表示把 1 应用到 foo 的第一个参数后得到的函数。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: apply_1 是高阶函数。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这种在c++里常用，就是写一个adaptor类
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: c不能
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 只是一个例子。
<ofan> c++里可以
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 因为 C 语法上不支持这个，所以需要写。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 也可以写，但是之后你写的代码就要在此基础上，给c的函数加上meta data，用一个stack来存放局部变量和参数
<adam8157> roylez: 推荐一本Ruby入门教材 (替朋友问
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是的。还有其他功能。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 是說 3
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: c太低级了，没这些功能
<Kandu> cfy: http://paste.debian.net/158266/  C 代碼
<ofan> 用c++可以
<adam8157> roylez: 这人头像和你的很像 http://ruby-china.org/topics/768
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Ruby/Rails及相关26本英文图书简评 » 社区 | Ruby China
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不会吧 3还是无内存保护的？？？ 
<tomato_7> 怎么ubuntu中文论坛这么慢？各位有同感没？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 需要支持消息传递。
<KDr2> 术语叫curry, ml和functional language都支持
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你要有空，讀讀源碼，讀讀那書唄.   忙去了 afk XD
<KDr2> 不支持的，有clouser就好封装
<huntxu> roylez: adam8157 幫忙，查詢功能的函數，輸入是list可能亂序，存一堆名字，用filter(lambda x: x.name in list, another_sorted_list)，這樣返回結果是排好序的，有什麽辦法把結果改成原來查詢順序再返回
<jyfl987> Kandu: 扯淡吧 minix3哪里有书 有书的只有minix原版来着
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 其实我是想实现下环境模型。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥环境模型
<ofan> 闭包实现也是那样，自己加meta data
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 相当于一种解释器。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-21.html#%_sec_3.2
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs 
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 举例来说，可以用高阶函数和消息传递模拟 Lisp 中的 cons, car, cdr, set-car!, set-cdr!
<ofan> sicp还讲这个..  
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我想这个应该比用 C 写 Scheme 解释器 稍微好点。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 其实这就是操作系统的environment variable等的是一个概念，用于subroutine之间数据交换
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不懂操作系统。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: sicp写的真高端
<ofan> 阿三教授几张ppt就说完了
<roylez> adam8157: eloquent ruby ？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这个environment基本所有的编程语言都有，现在一般都叫'全局变量'
<roylez> adam8157: 我就看了这个，很短。日常用用够了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他提到这个实例：维护一个提款处理器。用 C++ 实现的话，可能是写一个类，一个构造函数设置初始存款，一个成员函数实现提款。
<huntxu> roylez: 嚓...阿當發的那個是你的馬甲
<huntxu> 太像了
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 闭包
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: emacs你熟吗？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Scheme 他这样实现的
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 不懂
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你要实现什么
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-20.html#%_sec_3.1.1
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs 
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你看那个 withdraw
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你说set! ?
<adam8157> huntxu: John Lennon - Just Because
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: set! 是赋值。你看他那个 balance 一直保留的。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: balance is a name defined in the global environment and is freely accessible to be examined or modified by any procedure.
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是全局变量
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦，我说的是下面一段
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: (define (make-withdraw balance)
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那段比较有意思
<fvw> pocoyo: hi
<fvw> cfy: 
<MeaCulpa> .
<fvw> hi
<kk> fvw, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<fvw> pocoyo: cfy: emacs word的 字符定义在哪里哦
<adam8157> huntxu: Guns N' Roses - This I Love
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 闭包是个带有歧义的概念
<huntxu> roylez: adam8157 幫忙，查詢功能的函數，輸入是list可能亂序，存一堆名字，用filter(lambda x: x.name in list, another_sorted_list)，這樣返回結果是排好序的，有什麽辦法把結果改成原來查詢順序再返回
<huntxu> adam8157: ^ 解決這個
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 上面的函数是个工厂 
<adam8157> huntxu: 不会...
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: Closure 包裹住了一些变量
<hamo> adam8157: 枪炮与玫瑰...真文艺啊...
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: sicp 是用 environment 来描述的
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: Closure 更通用吧 放在知道就是了
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: apply 产生了新的 environment
<adam8157> hamo: 你就认识这一个是吧
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 一个evn也好 一个closure也好哦啊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 看完了
<adam8157> hamo: 无聊了蛤蟆
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...这歌我豆瓣电台总随机出来...每次都让我跳过了..
<LOL_> adam8157: 你没事干了？
<hamo> adam8157: 帮我写php吧...
<adam8157> LOL_: kinda
<adam8157> hamo: php烦死了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我打算以后写一个解释这种函数能力的 C 的封装。
<roylez> adam8157: ada呢？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 实际上是返回的dispatch,dispatch返回withdraw或deposite对象
<ofan> make-account
<adam8157> roylez: 没见过ada的代码
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: c也能实现，但不是这种方式
<roylez> adam8157: 听音乐刷新闻到下班
<adam8157> roylez: 新闻太少 不够看
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: C 会实现一个 struct 然后在操作吧
<roylez> adam8157: 你朋友要学ruby？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 我怂恿的
<roylez> adam8157: .
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 用来存放local variable,withdraw和deposite函数接受一个struct指针
<hamo> adam8157: roylez RUBY太文艺了...
<hamo> adam8157: roylez 还是PHP算普通青年...
<adam8157> hamo: 你当时在内网irc可不是这么说的
<adam8157> roylez: 他反对ruby得很, 踢他
<roylez> hamo: php是2逼好不好，python是普通青年
<adam8157> roylez: .
 * adam8157 The Doors - Spanish Caravan
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/7dc89805jw1dqlgam1rlyj.jpg
<LOL_> roylez: pl/m和ada哪个古老
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/03/02/ipad-hd.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y IT 伤不起：iPad3 可能名叫iPad HD
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋开始听摇滚了啊
<hamo> roylez: .
<adam8157> roylez: 那是谁的统计
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一直啊
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似是平板应用商店
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我以后写吧，模拟“环境”看上去有点困难。
<iGnome> 摇滚蛋蛋？
<hamo> adam8157: 当心摇掉了...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 弄个全局hash table就行
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
 * adam8157 Shania Twain - I'm Not in the Mood (To Say No)!
<roylez> adam8157: 滚蛋蛋？
<roylez> adam8157: https://www.eff.org/pages/tor-and-https
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Electronic Frontier Foundation | Defending your rights in the digital world
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不能全局吧，堆栈可能很深，找哪个是个问题吧？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 同名局部变量
 * hamo 表示我度并不能上eff的页面...
<huntxu> hamo: 你什麽時候這麽有歸屬感了
<adam8157> roylez: 想捐款给eff gnu linux vim
<huntxu> hamo: 度娘開始追求你了？
<hamo> huntxu: 我原来也是称呼我度的...当然，偶尔称呼度娘...
<hamo> huntxu: 快算了吧..度娘吓死我了
<hamo> adam8157: 你捐给我吧...我替你捐...
<adam8157> roylez: and ACLU
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 局部变量和外层变量同名，是另外一个问题
<hamo> adam8157: 一部分...
<huntxu> hamo: 有歸屬感的話，明天把公司的包背出來溜一圈
<roylez> adam8157: ... 上次那买猪的，你捐了没？
<hamo> huntxu: 背了一周了..
 * adam8157 ACLU EFF 是好人
<huntxu> hamo: 安全否
<MeaCulpa> 都哪儿跟哪儿
 * hamo 表示第一次知道ACLU
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69c77f68jw1dqldymx164j.jpg
<roylez> huntxu: 这个真像啊，蜡像
<adam8157> hamo: 土
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 其实 sicp 里面解释清楚了，就是每个函数对应一个 frame，所谓 env，就是从当前层开始向上到全局的一个链表。从下向上搜索。只是觉得实现起来麻烦。
<huntxu> roylez: 都不認識...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 实现有多种方法，理解概念就行
<roylez> huntxu: 死渣渣
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69c77f68jw1dqldymx164j.jpg
<iGnome> roylez: 90后，才刚好看那片子。
<adam8157> roylez: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 蛋蛋，，我將 bios升級了。。 有 AES-NI 還有 cpu microcode
<roylez> iGnome: 90后都没看过。80后才看的。你这60后就别提了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 警告一次
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  .. ？？
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: ......
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更新语言包的时候 重启电脑了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365922 下载的包会自动删除吗？ 谢谢哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 oylp1988 — 2012-03-02 15:22 
<huntxu> roylez: ee明明是70後的
<iGnome> roylez: 你80尾巴后？
<pocoyo> firefox 的翻译插件 有没有翻译后 保存在本地的？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..竹蓆。。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这些我们是在structure of programming language上学的
<roylez> iGnome: 废话。我如果不是80后早就买房了
 * adam8157 Nirvana - Been A Son
<ofan> sicp讲的倒是挺多
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: sicp 是入门课程吧？
<iGnome> 重点是说尾巴后。比较靠后的，才刚好看那片子
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 本科课程
<ofan> 大概2-3年级的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不能比的，sicp出的时候大学里就教这些
<iGnome> adam8157: 破蛋，听外文摇滚
<ofan> 现在连编译原理都不教了
<adam8157> hamo: 帮我把 iGnome 踢了
<roylez> adam8157: 这httpseverywhere的插件不错....
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 在用
<iGnome> 你们这些官迷，咋又都上去了。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: SICP 是 MIT 6.001 课程，我网上看到是 MIT 程序设计方面的入门教材。
<iGnome> 蛤蟆又不熟悉。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 现在变成 6.0x 了，Python 教授
<fvw> roylez: 有真人版？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 而且，sicp现在用python教了，scheme的方式将太old school
<adam8157> hamo: 帮我把 iGnome 踢了
<roylez> fvw: 不知道
<roylez> fvw: 没法看了。太老了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 比如set! 现在语言里全都是用等号赋值
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不过觉得内容蛮恐怖的，特别是最后两章
<iGnome> 蛋蛋驮。干嘛。
<adam8157> ofan: 求sicp python教程
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Lisp 大多数都是 set 赋值吧
<iGnome> ç ´py
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 最后章有个习题要求写 Scheme -> C 编译器
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: lisp很老，现代语言都进化了
<roylez> adam8157: 用了这个插件，发现很多网站变快了。因为google analytics走了ssl了 :)
<roylez> 破烂pl
<ofan> adam8157: 估计没有，可能讲义/ppt之类的会有，老师上课都不照书讲
<adam8157> ofan: 你在BSD?
<adam8157> ofan: 你在B?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 当年 McCarthy 搞 Lisp 2 结果也没成。Lisp 这样的语法解释起来比较容易。
<ofan> adam8157: 啥，不在
<adam8157> ofan: 咋上课的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 解释 -> interpretation
<ofan> 能去berkeley我就要飞上天了
<adam8157> ofan: http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-lectures/ 这里?
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs, Video Lectures
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> adam8157: 这老师讲课都这样，让你买一个大部头书，然后上课看ppt，书自己回家看去
<fvw> 程序是数据 数据是程序 这点没什么语言能超越lisp
<iGnome> ofan: 啥学校？
<ofan> iGnome: 野鸡大学
<hamo> ofan: SICP是MIT本科生程序入门的课程
<iGnome> 日本野鸡大学？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: lisp就那样了
<ofan> hamo: 以前是，现在不知道
<hamo> adam8157: 我这里有MIT新出的python的课的视频..
<adam8157> hamo: 求
<ofan> 我也有 lol
<roylez> hamo: out
<iGnome> 屁眼
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 阿，Lisp 2 是 McCarthy 想把 Lisp 语法改进成 Algol 样式。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 无聊，去打仗不。
<Kandu> cfy: 忘說了 gcc -m32 編譯
 * hamo 无聊啊...求个人帮我写php...
<roylez> hamo: 蹦一个
<Kandu> jyfl987: 書已經出到第三版了.  http://wiki.minix3.org/en/MinixReleases#line-146  3.1.4 開始 VM.
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y MinixReleases - Minix Wiki
<roylez> hamo: 蹦到 gfrog 头上，你俩叠罗汉
<ofan> http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-001-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs-spring-2005/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: MIT OpenCourseWare | Electrical Engineering and Computer Science | 6.001 Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs, Spring 2005 | Home
<roylez> adam8157: clang到底怎么样？
<adam8157> roylez: 我不用
<roylez> adam8157: 我知道你不用
<hamo> roylez: 不错不错哦
<hamo> roylez: 至少比gcc要整洁很多...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你们怎么教 sicp
<ofan> hamo: 写php有报酬么
<adam8157> hamo: 视频在哪
<adam8157> ofan: 1000$/d
<iGnome> adam8157: 忽悠鬼
<hamo> adam8157: $1000/class
<iGnome> 这价格，我都可以写了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我们没这门课，只有个相关的structure of programming languages
<hamo> adam8157: 咩哈哈
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 大二-大三选的
<hamo> 嚓...
<Kandu> adam8157: 有空寫篇 kernel 調試 mod 調試環境的設置，調試技巧的博文出來不?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那刚才说啥谁教 sicp 就几张 ppt
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我说基本都这样
<adam8157> Kandu: 调试环境有, 技巧没有
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 教 sicp 就几张 slide?
<ofan> 没有上课照书讲的
<Kandu> adam8157: 那好啊，我要學學
<hamo> adam8157: 优酷上搜mit python
<hamo> adam8157: 你就能看了...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: env那一节基本就几张ppt
<adam8157> hamo: 哦 那不踢了
<hamo> adam8157: 其实别对他报太大希望..就是个入门课程...
<adam8157> hamo: 没讲全?
<hamo> adam8157: 以前用scheme的时候可以算上个经典，现在用python了就真是个入门课程了
<hamo> adam8157: 不是讲python的，而是给没接触过写程序的人一个最基本的计算机程序的概念
<gfrog> roylez: ...
<iGnome> roylez: 搞点好玩的来
<adam8157> roylez: 那叫抱对
<hamo> adam8157: 当时我还满心欢喜的拿小水管都拽下来..后来发现也就那样...
<ofan> hamo: 现在语言都隐藏那些细节了
<iGnome> adam8157: py还看教程。来pl吧。看一个入门的，不要学。
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 我正在用 sicp 入门
<adam8157> iGnome: 不是要教程, 是要看sicp
<iGnome> 好学的蛋蛋，和乐乐混吧。
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 呵呵...看SICP入门的人可真是要点水平呢...尤其是后面那张self-Interpreter  绝对不是一般人能看懂的，需要特别扎实的基础
<jyfl987> hamo: mit又恢复scheme授课了
<hamo> jyfl987: 那真是好消息了..估计他们也发现改成python就什么都不是了...
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 哈哈，还在第二章徘徊。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 给出处。
 * adam8157 不会lisp
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆和青蛙抱对能爆出啥？
<iGnome> 牛蛙。 roylez
<roylez> adam8157: bbs.archlinux.org似乎挂了
<roylez> iGnome: 还没下班，很苦恼，对不？
<iGnome> 我昨天没上班。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 求出处。
<iGnome> 你不还上班嘛。 roylez
 * gfrog 终于有双显示器用了。
<ofan> freelancer上好多作业题...
<kingbo> gfrog: 搞物探的双屏用了几年了，来做地震解释吧
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 双显示器有什么用
<hamo> mugebjgd: 看着心宽...
<gfrog> kingbo: 羡慕
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这哥们是gay？.... http://i.imgur.com/bI70m.jpg
<mugebjgd> gfrog: hamo: 80列宽 一个就够了
<gfrog> mugebjgd: 一个看片儿，另一个也看片儿
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 斗鸡眼就是怎么练成的？
<hamo> gfrog: 注意身体青蛙君...
<kingbo> mugebjgd: 时间长了眼累，没有单屏视角宽
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。 神马跟神马啊
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 前一阵在reader里看到的消息 =我找找
<mugebjgd> kingbo: 没有双屏的路过 
<kingbo> mugebjgd: 在家用双屏，一个屏老婆用，一个屏自己用
 * gfrog 搞成了上下双屏，其实左右双屏的尺寸比较合适，但是一个屏幕是本子，尺寸不对，所以只好上下了。。
<adam8157> ofan hamo: http://mit.edu/6.01/mercurial/spring12/www/index.html 这里最后有本书
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 6.01 Homepage / Spring 2012
<iGnome> gfrog: 折腾。咋不旋转屏幕。竖立放置
<gfrog> iGnome: 没那么牛的底座啊。
<hamo> adam8157: 他们确实出了本书..
<iGnome> 排版的系统，都是竖立的屏幕。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 咨询ubuntu系统的VPS支持GBK网页编码的程序吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365928 各位高手您们好： 小弟是LINUX新手，刚刚租了个国外VPS，看教程上装程序说必须要下UTF-8的程序，而我的程序是GBK的版本，要搬家到VPS上，我担心用不了，所以发帖问问，请问如果不支持需要怎么设置呢 我采用ubuntu10.10 …
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/XqcAT.jpg
 * adam8157 Black Sabbath - Children Of The Sea
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/beUui.jpg
<ofan> bid了一二叉树的作业 lol
<palomino|working> 我擦 , roylez
<palomino|working> 这是啥虫子阿 , roylez
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/l5n9m.jpg
<jyfl987> ofan: 二叉树有什么难的 怎么这个都要外包
<ofan> http://www.scriptlance.com/projects/1330605730.shtml
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: binaryTree.cpp - ScriptLance Programming Project
<ofan> jyfl987: 很多美国孩子都这么干
<ofan> 直接放到网上付钱让别人做
<hamo> ofan: 我想起了上次看到的纯宏实现的数据结构...
<jyfl987> ofan: 美国不是自己选的课么 如果是自己选的 应该是很感兴趣的阿 为何会请人干
<ofan> 最后那个人搞笑.. 3天要$100
<ofan> jyfl987: 有些是必修
<jyfl987> hamo: 昨天我还看了个文章讲纯宏实现链接 额
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 如果你选计算机专业 这些东西都搞不定 还选个p诶
<ofan> jyfl987: 你以为呢，美国孩子也不是什么都会
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/ioTIq.jpg
<jyfl987> ofan: 我没说他什么都会 我是说没有人强迫他们去选什么课 如果是自己选的课 又怎么会不认真学呢 像我学计算机就比学管理认真多了
<ofan> jyfl987: 总有人不会认真学
<roylez> adam8157: 你喜欢足球？ http://i.imgur.com/duAzz.jpg
<jyfl987> ofan: 那又何必去选那门课 不如选个自己想认真学的 现在连玩星际都是课程
<Kandu> jyfl987: 也許有人憧憬當黑客，學了才知道很枯燥..
<ofan> jyfl987: 上学你懂的
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/bcD7L.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/MD6jQ.jpg
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你的这个解释可以接受
<jyfl987> ofan: 你属于不思考到底的
<ofan> 17岁荷兰女黑客用C#语言写病毒攻击.Net
<namoamitabuddha> SICP 还真是时间黑洞
<cfy> Kandu: 我是amd64...
<ofan> jyfl987: 这有什么，我也不喜欢写作业
<Kandu> cfy: 所以才加上 -m32
<jyfl987> ofan: 对这类人 语言只是实现目的的工具而已了 只要你了解dotnet vm 用什么写无关紧要 不过如果你真的很了解 那你肯定比较熟悉用c#写 不是么
<Kandu> cfy: 不然編譯通不過
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。醒了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。行了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得csapp是 我看了5页 居然有5个习题 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 。。。重点不是病毒
<ofan> 是17...女
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我们这里有用 csapp 教授的课程，我不明白怎么什么都教。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新人来请教有关挂起，待机，睡眠，休眠的含意和用法。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365932 用电脑那么多年了，一直没研究过有关这方面的东西，因为觉得没必要，不觉得能省多少电或是有什么特殊的意义。 不过最近看了些介绍，似乎睡眠能当关机用，而且启动更快。意思是平时是不用关机的 …
<Kandu> cfy: 執行結果?
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 给什么学生上课？csapp可是有很多前置要求的阿
<cfy> Kandu: buss error啊
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 他里面不是 C 都在教？
<Kandu> cfy: error 前有打印 7 不?
<jyfl987> ofan: 17没什么的 我26 比她大9岁 可是我9岁时候并没有电脑用嘛 要看用电脑的时长
<cfy> Kandu: 有
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 谈不上 如果你c没有啥理解 还是不建议去
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 还有什么 binary -> decimal 什么的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你太认真了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 主要是课程面向从来没学过 C 的人
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 是的 那不过是告诉已经会熟练写程序的人 为何要这么写而已
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 可是我看书的前言说了 要求读者是会c的阿 难道中文版又坑了我？
<jyfl987> ofan: 搞计算机不认真不行 
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我觉得是我们这里教授坑人
<hamo> jyfl987: CSAPP确实需要懂C
<ofan> jyfl987: 我觉得国内程序员学不来的一点就是老美的out of the box思维
<jyfl987> hamo: 对吧 我是仔细看了这些的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 课程安排坑人
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 他们还拿英文原版在教授
<hamo> jyfl987: 如果你想看懂一些章节，还需要懂gnu asm
<jyfl987> ofan: 我觉得是国人做学问太不认真的缘故 
<jyfl987> hamo: hmm 这个倒是可以去学
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 额 我以为你在国外 想不到是国内阿
<ofan> jyfl987: 认真搞的都不上道
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 本科生还是硕士生阿
<jyfl987> ofan: 我不觉得 中国人不是不聪明 而是不较真 所以许多东西都含糊过去了 欧洲人就比较较真了 所以科学就上来了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 他们大一的课。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看中国人二代在外面的 跟老外学起认真以后 做学问还是不错的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你啥学校阿
<ofan> jyfl987: 认真没错 但不能太死板
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 和我无关，我是混到学校里面去蹭课的。
<jyfl987> ofan: 我不觉得我那个是死板 事实上大家都应该知道 我不是死板的人 相反 我比大多数人都要诙谐点
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 额 告诉我是什么学校 以后混学历可以考虑 
<roylez> jyfl987: 会写
<ofan> jyfl987: lol 有些还是比较纠结的
<roylez> jyfl987: 蓝翔职业技术学校
<jyfl987> roylez: 恩 我很会写代码 lol
<ofan> jyfl987: 他浙大的
<jyfl987> ofan: 谁？ 摇滚佛？
<ofan> loool
<jyfl987> 浙大不错阿 至少比用谭浩强的好吧
<jyfl987> 以后我去混杭州 就去浙大混学历去
<mugebjgd> roylez: 蓝祥是个好学校
<jyfl987> 用虚拟机跑了个minix3 感觉也没啥差别
<jyfl987> tty下
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 听谁说的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 难道记错了..
<byzantium> ubuntu下 有没有共享的软件呀就比如 windows下的mize
<byzantium> 上边的很多资源 
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac307796/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 大批内地男同志赴港探讨♂哲学♂ 最大年龄63岁 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez: ... 你当时也是么
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/175234.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 陈星汉新作《Journey》备受媒体盛赞_游戏_cnBeta.COM
<byzantium> 感觉用电驴  很少资源 而且下载速度很慢
<roylez> adam8157: 你妹的也是
 * adam8157 没去过HK
<roylez> adam8157: 上班挂米国代理看acfun
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆干啥呢
<hamo> adam8157: 山寨google
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<roylez> hamo: 嘛玩意来着？
<roylez> tenzu: 出来踢蛤蟆
<mugebjgd> byzantium: mize是干吗的
<mugebjgd> byzantium: 从来没听说过
<hamo> adam8157: 看google介绍整个大核心系统的pdf....还是TMgoogle牛逼..
<roylez> hamo: ....
<roylez> hamo: 对不住你啊
<hamo> tenzu: 疼大侠...
<roylez> hamo: 误伤友军
<hamo> roylez: e...
<byzantium> mugebjgd, 北大的一个软件
<adam8157> ...
<byzantium> 资源共享软件
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac158520/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 【福利】泰国豆花妹,更新高清版 - AcFun.tv
<tenzu> hamo: 主席下了谕旨, 不得违抗
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看到minix3里头的那个rc 感觉跟 upstart的概念差不多 只不过前者是system级的
<mugebjgd> byzantium: 直接bt
<ofan> http://syprog.blogspot.com/2012/03/dynamic-code-encryption-as-anti-dump.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: System Programming: Dynamic Code Encryption as an Anti Dump and Anti Reverse Engineering measure
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好学的孩子
<hamo> adam8157: 百度这边山寨个hadoop还藏着掖着跟机密似的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好玩呗 不过现在发现minix3也不好玩 高层跟linux没啥区别 额
<adam8157> hamo: 山寨, 自己维护的话成本多高啊... 不如直接上hadoop, 关键patch自己留着, 一般的提交给upstream
<namoamitabuddha> gnu 的那个操作系统好玩不
<byzantium> mugebjgd, bt速度很慢  
<byzantium> 我这个 
<iGnome> byzantium: 不是有网盘
<iGnome> 115上有
<byzantium> 115？
<byzantium> 呵呵 没听说过
<mugebjgd> byzantium: 买个arm 天天挂着
<byzantium> 呵呵 没￥
<hamo> adam8157: 百度貌似很少给开源社区贡献补丁...
<mugebjgd> byzantium: 卖屁股
<adam8157> hamo: 没想开, 自己维护成本太高
<byzantium> 把你买了把 呵呵 
<mugebjgd> byzantium: 你买不起
 * adam8157 Celine Dion - Si J'tais Quelqu'un (Comme Les
<byzantium> 多少$？
<ofan> $1
<iGnome> byzantium: 很多的，rapidshare等。无数的
<leaveboy> hi
<byzantium> 电骡怎么样呀 
<kk> leaveboy, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<iGnome> 买一个路由，可以刷系统的那种，天天挂驴子也可以。
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 那种的也不便宜
<byzantium> 呵呵  你们聊   
<mugebjgd> byzantium: 别走啊
<iGnome> 便宜的，60一个
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 真的假的？
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 啥牌子
<iGnome> 到处都是
<byzantium> 我装个电骡试试
<iGnome> 就电信的那种。
<iGnome> 贵的，2xx一个
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 让老婆给我带个回来
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 2xx?
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 我这里200欧
<iGnome> ？
<leaveboy> kk: 机器人？
<iGnome> 你lp在我这里？
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 不在
<byzantium> mlnet: relocation error: /lib/libnss_mdns4_minimal.so.2: symbol strlen, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<kk> leaveboy, 响应。  ㍨ 
<byzantium> 清大神帮忙
<iGnome> 你咋破地方啊。还欧
<iGnome> 难道是马甲？
<mugebjgd> iGnome: gebjgd
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 前面多个mu你就不认识了 笨ee
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 看来是年纪大了
<iGnome> 破家伙。居然加mu
<iGnome> mu啥意思？
<jyfl987> iGnome: mut?
<iGnome> 摸？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 母 是 gebjgd的老婆
<jyfl987> 或者是分身
<iGnome> 哦
<iGnome> 母的
 * adam8157 galaxy nexus 日本海外购只要2300RMB....
<mugebjgd> iGnome: mu = münster
<iGnome> monster?
<jyfl987> 母哥北京广东
<iGnome> 不认识。还是母的，认识
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 高手错了一半
<roylez> iGnome: 母的
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 美国德国北京广东
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 对了吧
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 还是错了一半
<iGnome> 那乱七八糟的，猜了干嘛。 adam8157
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 不可能后面是城市前面是国家 笨
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 母哥blowjob gooddaemn
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: .......
<adam8157> 我得改名叫bjscxawh
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 美国德国城市不熟悉
<roylez> adam8157: 夏利你改啥名呢？
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 就是 “母哥的口活好棒” 是么？
<roylez> jyfl987: +1
<adam8157> lol
<iGnome> 这扯的。。。
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 你没被联想录取真是屈才了
<jyfl987> roylez: 我建议你把母哥给踢了 居然来这里揽生意 把这地方当什么了
<roylez> hmmmmm
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我建议你把熊猫男踢了。居然在这里对你指手画脚。把你当什么了
<jyfl987> 嘿嘿 
 * adam8157 Ozzy Osbourne - Never
<iamfbi> 论坛是不是挂了
<adam8157> hamo: galaxy nexus 日本海外购只要2300RMB....
<hamo> adam8157: 关税多少？
<adam8157> 关税最多3-400呗
<adam8157> 我猜
<roylez> adam8157: shoutcast上现在全是罗马尼亚的，烦
<adam8157> roylez: 啥东西
<jyfl987> Relaed: 考虑代购业务么？
<roylez> adam8157: 电台
<roylez> adam8157: 你这么有钱呢
<adam8157> roylez: 我又不买 忽悠壕买
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 有钱人
<roylez> huntxu: 豪
<roylez> hamo: 豪
<roylez> 果然h开头的都是豪
<adam8157> roylez: .
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 刚工作多久就这么造了。 比ofan那二代还猖狂
<hamo> roylez: .
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我还在用Nokia 1202...黑白屏
<mugebjgd> adam8157: .......
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 再说我都工作两年半了
<roylez> adam8157: nnnnd，估计我连到神马法语台了
 * adam8157 The Beatles - Slow Down
<cfy> idiot
<roylez> adam8157: 卧槽，罗马尼亚的
<cfy> roylez: ...
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<leaveboy> ..
<adam8157> roylez: 听这个 https://www.npr.org/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y NPR : National Public Radio : News & Analysis, World, US, Music & Arts : NPR
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么找流媒体的链接？我要在mocp里听
<adam8157> roylez: 不知道 找到告诉我... http://www.npr.org/audiohelp/progstream.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: NPR Program Stream
<adam8157> roylez: 试试这个 http://npr.ic.llnwd.net/stream/npr_live24
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么查看 .o里面的函数？
<adam8157> jyfl987: objdump
<roylez> adam8157: 我找点了
<adam8157> roylez: ?
<roylez> adam8157: 找到了
<adam8157> roylez: 求
<roylez> adam8157: https://www.npr.org/music/allsongs247/   点那个 **itunes
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: All Songs 24/7 Music Channel: Non-Stop Music From NPR's Digital Program : NPR
<roylez> adam8157: 会下载一个pls文件，都在里面了
<adam8157> roylez: 那是存档吧
<roylez> adam8157: itunes的play list
<mraandtux> 是不是有人在修复org
<adam8157> roylez: mplayer http://npr.ic.llnwd.net/stream/npr_live24 -nocache
<adam8157> roylez: 表示这个好用
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<roylez> adam8157: mplayer...
<adam8157> roylez: 这个就是官方哦
<roylez> adam8157: mocp可以把网址都记录下来啊
<adam8157> roylez: 和pls里面一样 lol
<adam8157> roylez: 是么 我看看
<roylez> adam8157: ctrl-u 添加网址
<adam8157> roylez: 经验证和官网一致
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还没睡觉？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不过了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 9点多睡的，12点醒了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 高手
<ofan> 现在又困
<mugebjgd> ....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么是不可重入的object
<imtxc> ofan: 你现在几点？
<ofan> imtxc: 4am
<imtxc> ofan: 你猛
<ofan> imtxc: tks
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/175185.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 腾讯前台保安变身工程师后续内幕_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> jyfl987: 输入一致, 输出不一致?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还有动态静态问题
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是看到有 可重入的object realloc object?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有上下文, 不知道在说啥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 撸管 马上就能睡着
<ofan> mugebjgd: 伤身
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不过我会考虑一下
<mugebjgd> ofan: 主席亲传绝技
<ofan> roylez: 出来k人了
<adam8157> roylez: 现在正在说google的隐私政策. NPR的质量挺高的, 听着不错
<ofan> 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<ofan> 太狠了
<ofan> 汗.. 先匿了
<jyfl987> adam8157: gcc -fPIC
<mugebjgd> roylez: 太无情了
<roylez> mugebjgd: 必须的
<hamo> jyfl987: 尽量不要用PIC
<mugebjgd> roylez: 怕了错了
<hamo> jyfl987: 除非迫不得已
<mugebjgd> roylez: 不敢了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这是关位置相关
<jyfl987> hamo: 为何？
<roylez> mugebjgd: 对付阶级敌人要像秋风扫落叶一样无情
<mugebjgd> roylez: .............
<ofan> 。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 可是他是母的阿 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就是说这o或者so可以随便加载到什么地址
<jyfl987> roylez: 就算是阶级敌人 也是母阶级敌人 需要优待阿
<roylez> jyfl987: 母的... 蛤蟆也有母的啊
<hamo> jyfl987: PIC会生成位置无关的跳转表....随便用会有大问题...尤其是链接的时候
<roylez> 神下班了。我也快了
<tenzu> 似乎错过了神说什么
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，今天看到好妹子没？
<hzform> ??
<tenzu> roylez: 其实还是有几个长得像个人的, 嗯嗯
<roylez> mugebjgd: 你就打算一直把那mu顶着不放了？
<roylez> tenzu: o...稍微嫩一点的大妈。我懂了
<tenzu> roylez: 这是建工学院的硬伤
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> roylez: fedora 下没有mocp, 回家再说, 或者就mplayer好了
<hzform> 为什么我运行在虚拟机上的linux比较卡呀？
<mugebjgd> roylez: 那你说不顶着咋办？
<roylez> hzform: 都虚拟机了
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我另外的帐号家里挂着呢
<roylez> mugebjgd: 哦......
<jyfl987> hamo: 可是一般都是在 做.so时候才用到这选项 难道.so不应该要随便加载么？
<jyfl987> roylez: 蛤摸没母的 小蛤摸怎么出来的
<namoamitabuddha> hzform: cpu 不支持虚拟化吧
<hzform> roylez:没钱啊。。。。。。早就想再买台电脑安装上linux里。。。。。。
<ofan> 加内存
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆也来听NPR吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你肿么了 .... http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/49e547d2006a74d7b490/460
<hamo> adam8157: 啥东东？
<roylez> adam8157: npr不错。shoutcast完全被罗马尼亚人占领了
<hzform> ？不是很早的时候就说有什么硬件虚拟化吗？
<adam8157> hamo: 美国国家广播电台
<mugebjgd> hzform: 直接用linux就好了 要什么win
<adam8157> hamo: 关键是质量高 没广告
<hamo> adam8157: 监听敌台。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥没广告...... 我就听到了
<roylez> adam8157: 没广告的音乐台好累
<hzform> mugebjgd:一些工作需要使用到win。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯? 我不听那音乐滚动 我听实时 
<adam8157> roylez: hamo http://www.douban.com/note/203217125/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 完美的工作
<mugebjgd> hzform: 比如？
<namoamitabuddha> hzform: 可以双系统。支持虚拟化的 cpu 很贵。
<roylez> adam8157: 我对工作没这么多要求
<roylez> adam8157: 你这文艺青年又去刷豆瓣了啊
<adam8157> roylez: 没有豆瓣帐号的...
<hamo> adam8157: fenng也出来吐槽了...
<hzform> 例如：幻灯片。。。。。报表。。。。。还有一些工程程序。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 最近开豆瓣都是去北京租房小组...
<roylez> adam8157: .... 租房小组
<jyfl987> hamo: 你跟 fenng有接触》？
<hzform> 有linux平台上用的autocad吗？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 现在都支持虚拟化了
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么听起来比较邪恶
<adam8157> hamo: 我同学3月底就闪, 要么再找个基友, 要么就得搬家了
<hamo> jyfl987: 见过一面...
<mugebjgd> hzform: 你的autocad是正版？
<roylez> hzform: 没有
<hamo> adam8157: 再字亮了....
<ofan> core 2起基本都支持
<adam8157> hamo: fenng是谁 支付宝的?
<hamo> adam8157: 支付宝的前架构师...
<hzform> 汗。。。。工作需要画图。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 现在呢?
<hamo> adam8157: 丁香园的CTO
<ofan> hzform: 弄两台机器
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你要考虑现在使用的计算机很多都是08年前买的
 * adam8157 fedora下的mplayer用的mpg123的库哦!!! debian你羞愧不
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 所以直接上arch
<roylez> hamo: 丁香园是神马？机油俱乐部？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ...台式有可能
<hamo> roylez: ....
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: arch 太高级
<hamo> roylez: 那是菊花园
<ofan> 等小本..
<roylez> adam8157: 又听广告了哦 :)
<ofan> 再把平板卖了
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan: ...
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 用不来
<jiero> ofan: 你买了什么？
<adam8157> roylez: 你是听的 Name   : NPR 24 Hour Program Stream么?
<ofan> jiero: android很烂
<adam8157> roylez: 又在说google...
<ofan> jiero: 上网本
<jiero> ofan: 我要买没硬盘的 Dell D430,有人在 $75兜售。
<roylez> adam8157: Title: Pearls Before Swine - Drop Out!
<ofan> 300刀卖掉能赚100
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我 laptop 还是 Pentium 时代的
<roylez> adam8157: 不是你那个
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 换吧
<jiero> ofan: U7600 Core2 2GB RAM，
<adam8157> roylez:  你那都不是实时的NPR
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 上网本都支持虚拟化了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 用的好好的，换干啥
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我老婆都用arch
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你报销？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 用着不爽
<jyfl987> Kandu: 反过来想 许多dos程序员都抱怨 linux限制太多 影响发挥呢
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 抱歉，我用不来。
<roylez> adam8157: all songs 24/7
 * adam8157 现在被采访的大哥说英语结巴, 
<yetone> 我老婆都用LFS
<hamo> jyfl987: 现在还有dos程序员？
<ofan> hamo: 还真有
<ofan> 不过是业余的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 写com的dos程序员么...
<jiero> hamo: dos和windows的又不一样吗
<roylez> adam8157: 我只听音乐台，不听其他
<jyfl987> hamo: 还真有 而且有开发出 freedos 32bit的哦
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<hamo> jyfl987: 啧啧...
<roylez> adam8157: 掰掰，下班
<jyfl987> adam8157: 许多人很能炫技 小心被人鄙视
 * hamo 我也要下班了...搞基去....
<palomino|working> .........
<jyfl987> 上次看到个人在 nes上写lisp 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: hah?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马你怕了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: COM格式多厉害的
<palomino|working> 这么早就下班，我恨阿 , roylez
<adam8157> palomino|working: 你几点?
<palomino|working> 理论上18:00
<palomino|working> 实际19-20
<jiero> palomino|working: 你在那里啊，西安？
<palomino|working> 天津
<jiero> 不对。。。
<hamo> palomino|working: 在天津？什么公司？
<adam8157> palomino|working: 马无夜草不肥
<jiero> hamo: 还没找到工作？
<hamo> jiero: 没找到新的...
<palomino|working> 神秘的手机游戏公司
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<jiero> hamo: 加油。
<hamo> jiero: 求介绍啊...
 * adam8157 现在一个大妈说Google欺凌她....
 * adam8157 主持人都笑了
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71lli8MS8s
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: YouTube - Creating a NES emulator in C++11 (PART 1/2)
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZWw745wPXY&feature=related
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
 * adam8157 正义的美国中年妇女
<jyfl987> 还有个人在nes里跑linux 额
<namoamitabuddha> nes?
<ofan> 底下top comments笑惨了：I have no﻿ idea what's going on.
<ofan> looooooooooooool..
<jiero> ofan: 你要买平板也要买好的啊。。。
<ofan> jiero: 不买了，android太渣
<hzform>  * adam8157 主持人都笑了     ----这句话是怎样弄的呀？
 * palomino|working 也笑了
<imtxc> hzform: /me
<adam8157> hzform: "/help me" then you know
<hzform> 我试一试/me
<namoamitabuddha> 不要乱用/me
 * adam8157 各种观众打电话过来谴责google...
 * hzform 我再试一试
<jiero> ofan: 有ipad呢。
<namoamitabuddha> 不要乱用 /me
<hzform> imtxc:谢谢
<ofan> jiero: 太贵
<jiero> ipad 你可以收入很便宜的ipad2了。
<ofan> 可以用notice
<imtxc> hzform: 客气
<jiero> ofan: 不是说都在降价吗
<jiero> ofan: 听说半价抛售中
<adam8157> ofan: 哼哼
<ofan> adam8157: 只是演示下..
<adam8157> ofan: 拿你祭旗
<ofan> jiero: 没兴趣，pad不适合我
<ofan> adam8157: 别..
 * mugebjgd 不小心放了一个屁。希望没人听到闻到。
<palomino|working> ...... , ofan
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 这俩条件不能同时满足啊
<jiero> ofan: macbook air
<ofan> jiero: 没钱
<jiero> ofan: 没硬盘不说，竟然连硬盘撑都没。。。
<jiero> ofan: $75的笔记本就是贱啊。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我想插进一个USB当硬盘。。。
<ofan> jiero: 插吧
<adam8157> ...
<hzform> 汗。。。。。硬盘都没有，这也叫电脑。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cloud
<jiero> hzform: 公司卖的很正常吧。不会吧硬盘一起卖掉
<hzform> namoamitabuddha:这东西不成熟
<jiero> ofan: 靠。竟然是IDE的。。。便宜货真难找啊。
<hzform> 硬盘撑也没有，还要再买一块硬盘。。。。。
<hzform> IDE接口以及过时了，你买的很不值阿。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> sata
<jiero> hzform: 还没买。。。
<jiero> hzform: 想想。。。买不买呢。。。插个USB当硬盘就行。
<jiero> 反正是 Linux怎么也没限制
<hzform> jiero:linux对系统硬件的要求比较低。。。这个还可以试一试。。。。。win都不想要了。。。
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XZWw745wPXY#t=449s  这个动画真nb
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: YouTube - Creating a NES emulator in C++11 (PART 2/2)
<jiero> hzform: 什么？是Core 2 啊。。。速度比我要取代的 P4 3.06快多了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么笔记本才75刀？
<namoamitabuddha> C++11 都有了……
<jiero> jyfl987: dell d430
<hzform> firfox的内容显示的有问题怎么办呀？网页内容都显示的太小。。。。。
<adam8157> hzform: 按住ctrl 然后滚轮
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 就是c++ 0x
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: C99 我还几乎不了解了。C11也有了……
 * adam8157 现在一个大哥打电话来表达对某个银行收银员的爱慕
<adam8157> 超市
<hzform> 能不能在firfox里面设置一下，让它可以根据网页内容自动调整内容显示的大小呢？
<namoamitabuddha> Removal of the gets function, deprecated in the current C language standard revision, ISO/IEC 9899:1999/Cor.3:2007(E), in favor of a new safe alternative, gets_s.
 * adam8157 因为西雅图的这个收银员对他问好. 而纽约的就不
<jyfl987> jiero: 你要那个干嘛
<jiero> jyfl987: 取代现在用的极度吵的台式机。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是用来移动的。不过移动应该可以。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 我现在的机器也抄 不过是电源的问题
<Kandu> jyfl987: 那種境界，不是我們這樣的小白能理解的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 什么境界？
<jiero> Kandu: http://www.ted.com/talks/julian_treasure_the_4_ways_sound_affects_us.html
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Julian Treasure: The 4 ways sound affects us | Video on TED.com
<Kandu> jyfl987: ...  「09:25 < jyfl987> Kandu: 反过来想 许多dos程序员都抱怨 linux限制太多 影响发挥呢」
<jyfl987> Kandu: 哦 这个不是境界问题吧
<jiero> Kandu: 我知道一个初一的就抱怨。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我刚从文曲星转过来的时候 也不爽没有个全局的图形缓冲区可以乱写
<jiero> Kandu: 说linux竟然大小写敏感
<jyfl987> Kandu: 所以后来我比较欣赏 linux上的 framebuffer
<FrankLv> 请问有监控SSH连接的开源软件啥的么？ 商用的有 “Tectia Guardian” “observe it”
<hzform> jiero:你们转发的是什么呀？
<jiero> hzform: 。。。我们？
<jiero> hzform: 还有谁？
<hzform> jiero: Kandu: http://www.ted.com/talks/julian_treasure_the_4_ways_sound_affects_us.html
<hzform> 这个。。。。。
<jiero> hzform: 是 TED Talk里的
<ofan> FrankLv: supervisord
<FrankLv> ofan: thanks 乐天
<ofan> autossh
<FrankLv> 乐天= let me check..
<jyfl987> FrankLv: 问 ofan
<FrankLv> ofan: 是那个python实现的系统监控软件么？还是？瞄了下和SSH监控审计无关
<ofan> FrankLv: 可以监控ssh进程
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: slide 你用啥做的？ latex?
<FrankLv> ofan: 哦 能够查看到ssh 登录用的公钥，跑的命令 等等东西么， http://supervisord.org/index.html上没搜索到啥
<kk> FrankLv,啥网址y Supervisor: A Process Control System — supervisor v3.0a10 documentation
<ofan> FrankLv: 这不能查..
<ofan> FrankLv: 有一些方法可以记录
<FrankLv> ofan: 比如说 Tectia Guardian 可以监控 Citrix ICA,RDP,SFTP,SSH,Telnet,TN3270,VMWare View,VNC,X11
<FrankLv> 刚刚才发现Tectia这个公司是写 SSH的
<ofan> lol ssh原来是闭源的
<FrankLv> 从其他资料看到 比如查看 SSH 操作是通过类似 SSH proxy （man in the middle）来得到
<FrankLv> ofan: “有一些方法可以记录” 洗耳恭听
<Kandu> ofan: 不錯。這個更有趣  http://www.ted.com/talks/pattie_maes_demos_the_sixth_sense.html
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y Pattie Maes and Pranav Mistry demo SixthSense | Video on TED.com
 * FrankLv TED 演讲挺不错
<ofan> FrankLv: 在服务器端搞的,判断用户是用的什么公钥
<ofan> FrankLv: gitolite就是这样，我没仔细看过
<FrankLv> ofan: 恩 这个把SSHD LogLevel调到Verbose就可以看到了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這個，我沒感覺
<jiero> jyfl987: 没有便宜的静音电脑啊。。。都$300+。受不了。
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1d16e062/l/0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A30C0A20C0A9372260Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Solidot | 超过20万美元比特币失窃
<ofan> 网站托管供应商Linode的服务器超级管理密码泄露
<fvw> heeh
<cfy> 弱问为啥 这里的 	git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git
<cfy> 没有tag的？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我只寫過 framebuffer 驅動，沒寫過 C/S 類的。不知他們各自的優劣，也沒想過這類問題
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥我clone的linux没tag呢？
<mayli> ofan: f**k,又要贬值了
<cfy> Kandu: git tag没有任何结果
<cfy> Kandu: git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git
<ofan> mayli: lol
<ofan> linode其实也就那样，没传说中的那么稳定
<ofan> cfy: push的时候没带tag信息吧
<cfy> ofan: 那为啥 这里有呢 http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git;a=summary
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: git.kernel.org - linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/summary
<mayli> ofan: 幸灾乐祸，前些天6->4的时候就缩水了一次这把估计要跌倒3了
<cfy> ofan: 不过，我即使知道 object	44fb3170ae46f8de964a4bb5b0504e865a6dd7da
<cfy> ofan: 好像也找不到这个。。
<CyrusYzGTt> git init 
<ofan> mayli: lol 反正我不用
<huntxu> 222?
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: slide是啥？
<jiero> 啊。。啊啊
 * jiero 开溜
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 11.10 下默认输入法如何设置双拼输入法（新手看） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365940 ubuntu论坛有很多人发帖询问双拼输入的设置，论坛里很多高手都发表了安装fcitx并设置双拼的教程，这里面无一不涉及到使用终端，对于新手肯定感到困惑，其实最新的11.10默认的ibus输入法就可以实现双 …
<jdbr> ubuntu 在这方面已经优化的很好了
<jdbr> 还可以加入五笔
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马，还在屙呢？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 现在想起一个词形容你上次给我看的那片的主人公了：面瘫
 * palomino|working 屙 roylez 
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<pocoyo> roylez_: haha
<palomino|working> -_-
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你在呀~
<palomino|working> 居然连击
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..
<roylez_> 必须的
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 嗯嗯。。
<jyfl987> roylez_: 什么片？ 《两会》？
<roylez_> jyfl987: .......
<jyfl987> roylez_: 你不信搜索下 “面瘫” 是指哪个大佬
<roylez_> jyfl987: 不用搜了。我猜出来了
<roylez_> jyfl987: 这么点政治觉悟我还是有的
<jyfl987> roylez_: 有觉悟就好阿 别搞到清明被献花就郁闷了
<roylez_> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 无爱道，爱者水也；无观道，观者火也；无逐道，逐者木也；无言道，言者金也；无思道，思者土也。惟圣人不离本情而登大道。心既未萌，道亦假之。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ iGoogle 來了
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 咋啦
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 對錯人說話。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..忘了- -
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 爲夫。命令忘記
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫、
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..親我的左臉，，我長 智齒了
<XiaoQing> 啥意思。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 一情冥为圣人，一情善为贤人，一情恶为小人。一情冥者，自有之无，不可得而示。一情善恶者，自无起有，不可得而秘。一情善恶为有知，惟动物有之，一情冥者为无知。溥天之下，道无不在。' 
<XiaoQing> 我只知道齿数是年龄的意思。。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu下有没有mentohust的替代品。占用CPU过高，想更换之 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365941 我们学校使用的是锐捷认证。 现在发现使用mentohust的时候，风扇一直在转。请教下大家有没有占用更低的认证方法。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 nz2324 — 2012-03-02 19:07 
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..長智慧牙。。 
<XiaoQing> 那又是啥意思。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..就是 會讓人疼不欲生 的某種牙齒
<XiaoQing> 奥~
<XiaoQing> 酱紫~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ google 智齒
<XiaoQing> 星期二威海统考  全校44= =
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 哇。。 
<XiaoQing> 原来是专有名词= =
<XiaoQing> 我是说  我在我们本校44 = =
<CyrusYzGTt> ...比我好，，我通常是 第8.. 倒數那種
<XiaoQing> = =
<tone>  - -#
<tone> 有加班的吗
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 那你长大干吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 該幹什麼就幹什麼
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 居然还有7个dummy在你后面？？
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 比如？在家看家？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那7個是 故意考差的。。 高考那時進了 本科
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 比如 當 拉車送貨的
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 确实可以
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 平時無聊在家就 玩 linux  看  學術論文
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 原来你在大学阿 那无所谓了
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 仰视
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 額
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..我是自己興趣看的，， 我 06年高考後就木有進過學校
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ ..
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这么说你就是好吃懒惰来
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 24了？ 有工作了么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我的意思是，， 落榜。。
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ ..加冠已經六載了//
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你广东这么低的分数线还落榜？
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 26了？〉
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我靠
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 有工作了么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我是差生。。 是被老師那些垃圾 忽略的
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，cdrom找不到了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365942 贴出/etc/fstab： Quote: # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount poi …
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这不扯淡么 帝都这么多垃圾不是都考上了 
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 等 智齒的 併發症好了再去
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 工作过么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 沒辦法 有個 人渣 垃圾的 父親
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 工作過。。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 自己垃圾怪老爹？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我那垃圾 父親，，在 我 中考 高考。。 出去外面 找女人，，而且 欺負我 媽媽
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 找女人是人之常情阿
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 只是对你母亲不负责任而已 谈不上垃圾 
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 也不應該 將我的 學費 還有 家裏的錢拿走，，還我 不能專心學習
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你不要把自己懒惰归咎到外在头上 
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你破事还挺多的 西南那边许多小孩穷得都吃不上饭 还不是照样学得好
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那個 人渣 垃圾 混蛋 的父親 還經常 找藉口 打人，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 哼，，別人是別人，， 我是我，。，。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是说他跑了么 跑了怎么还能打人？ 
<LeithWong> 过去的事了 jyfl987 也不要太责备人家 CyrusYzGTt 现在开始努力也不晚
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那個 人渣 垃圾 混蛋 的父親 。不跟我 離婚，
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你说他把钱拿走了 那你买i7的钱哪里来的？ 自己打工赚来的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，自己 打工的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那個 人渣 垃圾 混蛋 的父親 。不跟我媽 離婚，
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧 既然是你打工来的 那我也没办法了 
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那都是他们的事了 做人要独立点
<jyfl987> 我父母以前吵架 我就跟他们说 有什么好吵的 不想过就离婚好了 我根本不在乎这事
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那個 人渣 垃圾 混蛋 的父親 。還經常說我媽的壞話，，連村裏 要給買的 社保 也不給
<imtxc> 我用gparted 把jfs分区转成ext3会不会丢失数据呢？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那你叫你母亲去告他 要求法院强制离婚就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我媽媽。。 是那種 農村傳統的女人。。 
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 告他家暴
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 要么你就反抗 要么就闭口 不要学阿庆嫂
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不說了。。這是我家事。。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 家事也是天下事 没有家庭和谐 哪里来的社会和谐
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 如果那個 人渣 垃圾 混蛋 的父親 。再不給我媽買社保。。我會找藉口殺了他
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 杀人就没必要了 
<imtxc> 我打算把/home调小一点儿 
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不值得 跟他脱离关系 好好照顾你母亲不就行了
<sindelar> 是独立分区吗？
<imtxc> sindelar: 是啊
<imtxc> sindelar: 用gparted弄呢
<sindelar> imtxc: 重新resize就可以了
<imtxc> 不过那个调整分区好像不能用 是用root登录 然后卸载/home  
<imtxc> sindelar: 结果那个resize 不 能用
<sindelar> imtxc: 用命令行试试吧
<imtxc> sindelar: 或者有啥子命令能行不
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那個 社保 還有 等我媽 超過 53歲 還有 村鎮醫院的 醫保。。  你也知道現在 看病都很難很貴的
<imtxc> sindelar: http://code.bulix.org/e1kntn-81168 我要吧sda8弄成两个
<sindelar> imtxc: imtxc http://www.ithov.com/linux/104646.shtml
<kk> sindelar ⇪ ti: Ubuntu系统如何改变/home的大小_风信网
<sindelar> imtxc: 参考一下
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那你还在家偷懒？ 你应该出去干活照顾你妈妈阿 你这人还是懒惰
<imtxc> 希望不丢数据、、、
<sindelar> imtxc: 多大的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 哼哼，，那 人渣 在外面 都已經 能養 女人 和 兩個 孩子，，爲麼不能養我媽
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于背光调节的烦恼 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365944 前不久终于知道怎么用命令在ubuntu中进行背光调节了，只是每次注销再登录时它又默认为最亮了，眼睛实在受不了。请问有没有一劳永益的办法呢？ 电脑自带的背光调节按钮没用，是缺少驱动吗？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 章稻承 — 2012-03-02 19: …
<imtxc> sindelar: 200G
<sindelar> imtxc: 可以备份以下
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你还在扯淡
<sindelar> imtxc: 找个移动硬盘
<imtxc> 我下载个liveusb 的gparted 应该就可以用了
<imtxc> sindelar: sindelar 要是有地方备份啊 我就不这么费劲了。。。
<sindelar> imtxc: liveCD
<imtxc> NNN又有人下电影。
<sindelar> imtxc: 我还真没遇到过
<sindelar> imtxc: 有图行工具还好
<sindelar> imtxc: 没有的话有的忙了
<imtxc> sindelar: 恩啊 我就问有人用过没到底丢不丢东西。。。
<sindelar> imtxc: linux我没试过，不过老毛桃的resize是不会损害数据的
<sindelar> imtxc: 但是不知道老毛桃能不能处理linux
<pocoyo> sindelar: 文件系统都不能识别。
<imtxc> sindelar: 因该可以
<imtxc> pocoyo: ext 3 4 可以识别的
<sindelar> 没试过
<pocoyo> imtxc: 我的为啥没显示出来？
<imtxc> pocoyo: 不知道啊 我这里可以。。
<sindelar> 我觉得老毛桃对win还行
<pocoyo> 我靠，你真高级。反正我的是没有，最终修改版我用的是。
<sindelar> 对于linux真不知道
<sindelar> 还是上网看看教程吧
<sindelar> 应该不是很难
<sindelar> 好像看到过扩大的
<sindelar> 第一次见到缩小的
<xijiao> FF13搞起！
<sindelar> exit
<sindelar> 谁能说明一下这个聊天软件怎么用a？
<sindelar> 退出都不会
<sindelar> 郁闷了
<imtxc> sindelar: /quit
<sindelar> 我还以为是exit呢
<sindelar> 丢大了
<imtxc> sindelar:呵呵 就打字说话就好了呗  还要怎么用～～
<sindelar> imtxc: 其他的能帮忙说明以下吗
<imtxc> sindelar: 比如？
<sindelar> imtxc: 按下tab就出现/msg 什么意思
<sindelar> imtxc: 信息是什么
<imtxc> sindelar: /msg 是私聊
<sindelar> imtxc: 怎么用
<dachang> 用图形界面不就好了...
<imtxc> sindelar: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC基本命令说明
<kk> imtxc ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐好
<sindelar> 电脑资源宝贵阿
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 靠，，寡人是男人
<sindelar> me too
<imtxc> exit
<sindelar> 诸位大神谁会翻墙阿
<sindelar> tor网桥整了好几天，就是没成功
<dachang> 什么? CyrusYzGTt 是男人........
<wenbiao> 自由门试试
<sindelar> 有linux版本吗
<CyrusYzGTt> dachang§ ,,我早就說了。。 。。 你可以翻看 最近 或者 兩年前的記錄
<wenbiao> 用fg作代理联tor
<sindelar> wenbiao: 有linux版本吗
<dachang> :) 我才进来嘛..
<wenbiao> 当然没有
<CyrusYzGTt> dachang§ .. 不認識你，， 不跟你說話。。
<sindelar> 那只有wine了
<dachang> dachang§ 这个怎么打出来的?
<sindelar> wenbiao: 有好用免费的vpn没有？
<FrankLv> sindelar: 自己搭个GAE proxy好了，ex：wallproxy plus python写的 还支持https
<wenbiao> 你可以问问谁能连上，用他的作中继
<sindelar> 恩
<sindelar> 我试试
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx如何Unity的Dash面板中输入？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365947 很喜欢11.10的Unity界面，可是Dash面板里面不能用fcitx打字。求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo_songwei — 2012-03-02 20:21 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何安装双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365949 [size=150]如何安装ubuntu和XP两个系统，如何安装？ 如果有视频请发出来，谢谢 -----------------------------------知识对于一个人只是一种技术，很多人看，就变成了一种传承。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tc.chill — 2012-03-02 20:30 
 * LOL_ 谁出来聊会儿
<LOL_> caleb-。
<sindelar> is anyone here?
<yall> sindelar: no
<sindelar> yall: so /who are you?
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 过星期？
<sindelar> LOL_: ?
<asdf1> 哈哈 
<asdf1> 终于有中国的汉字 了
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 系啊
<asdf1> 谁可以教教我怎么yong啊
<asdf1> 用pidgin
<asdf1> ~！
<XiaoQing> 、、、、
<asdf1> 人呢 
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 高中真好
<asdf1> 都出来呗
<asdf1> ~~~
<XiaoQing> LOL_: = =
<asdf1> 高中？
<sindelar> XiaoQing主要是来回切，太麻烦了
<asdf1> ~！
 * fyodor_ 显真身
<XiaoQing> sindelar: 啥意思？
<asdf1> 怎么改名字啊
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 你上大学就会发现高中的好了
<asdf1> 哈哈 
<sindelar> 只是谐音
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 那得看啥大学吧。。。
<sindelar> 新的啦
<asdf1> 我现在上大学也没发现高中多好啊
<XiaoQing> sindelar: 你新来的？
<asdf1> 恩 
<asdf1> 是的~
<XiaoQing> asdf1: 谁推荐你用pidgin 的 又是谁推荐你来的
<sindelar> 高中是卷养，大学是放养
<XiaoQing> 圈养。。
<asdf1> ~~~
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 大学比高中还累
<sindelar> 理解精神
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 累木关系啊  只要学自己喜欢的就好了
<sindelar> 发现好学生一枚
<asdf1> 至少大学可以看美女 
<asdf1> 我怎么把名字改了啊
<asdf1> 谁教教我啊
<sindelar> 在登录是/nick name
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 发现自己喜欢的会变成自己讨厌的
<lishijie> 哈哈 
<lishijie> 改了
<XiaoQing> LOL_: lol
<lishijie> pidgin不用注册也可以用吗？
<XiaoQing> 希望不要发生在我身上
<XiaoQing> lishijie: 李世杰？
<lishijie> 恩 
<lishijie> 是啊 
<lishijie> 你怎么，知道
<lishijie> 哈哈哈
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 因为课本渣，老师渣，所以没热情，大学不要学自己有兴趣的
<XiaoQing> 。。。。
<XiaoQing> 自学
<lishijie> ~~~
 * sindelar 有没有在终端能显示中文的浏览器
<sindelar> elinks bing可以显示中文 百度不行
<lishijie> 这个都深奥了
<lishijie> 大侠们
<sindelar> 是不是编码的问题
<lishijie> 帮我解决个问题呗
<sindelar> ？
<lishijie> 我现在不注册pidgin irc账号行吗
<lishijie> 注册那个账号有什么用处啊
<lishijie> 还有
<LOL_> lishijie: 用web irc
<LOL_> lishijie: xchat
<lishijie> 我用的软件啊
<lishijie> pidgin
<lishijie> 怎么加入外国的群里啊、
<sindelar> 用终端的飘过
<lishijie> 我要锻炼英语~~~考四级啊
<lishijie> ~~~
<lishijie> 不懂了 
<adam8157> XiaoQing: ?
<LOL_> lishijie: 还群？你qq上多了吧
<lishijie> 哈哈 
<LOL_> sindelar: telnet?
<lishijie> 谁用的pidgin
 * adam8157 sicp用的commonlisp?
<sindelar> 我知道一个网站可以和陌生的外国人聊天
<lishijie> 我这个就可以啊
<XiaoQing> adam8157 当叔~
<LOL_> lishijie: 你还是用msn吧，
<lishijie> 但是我现在把指令忘了
<adam8157> XiaoQing: :)
<Kandu> adam8157: scheme
<adam8157> Kandu: o
<lishijie> ~~
<sindelar> msn 登录很慢
<XiaoQing> lishijie: 服务器 irc.icq.com  频道 #chinese  编码 GBK
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒用過 xlib 的, 都不知 c/s 的 ui 是什麼概念..
<lishijie> 哦 ~~
<XiaoQing> adam8157 最近忙不~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 闲得发慌
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> 哦
<XiaoQing> 当叔
<LOL_> sindelar: irssi，
<adam8157> Kandu: 你在看sicp么?
<XiaoQing> 我暑假会去一趟北京
<Kandu> adam8157: 沒
<XiaoQing> 求蹭饭~
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<lishijie> 晕死~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 来嘛
<lishijie> 你们都是用什么在聊天啊 
<lishijie> 网页吗？
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 来北京干啥
<sindelar> tty1
<XiaoQing> adam8157 呼呼 先去天津 找个甘肃的姑娘蹭几天  然后我们俩一起去北京 找北京的网友蹭几天~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 网友...
<XiaoQing> adam8157 然后再去上海蹭几天
<lishijie> ~~~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 注意安全
<lishijie> 幸福啊
<XiaoQing> adam8157 对啊 群友啦  就像这里一样啊  认识比较久的啦
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 注意安全. 都是些什么人
<XiaoQing> adam8157 果然是当“叔“啊
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> 狼狼
<XiaoQing> 是给我经常寄好吃的啦
<XiaoQing> 不过我要现在高考完后去威海打工一个月 赚路费 
<XiaoQing> 不想拿家里的钱
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 對了，sexwolf怎麼最近木有來
<XiaoQing> （狼狼木给我寄过好吃的）
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 有志氣，，孝順阿
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦
<XiaoQing> 猫叔最近有来吗~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 偶尔
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 应该的应该的  ^_^
<XiaoQing> adam8157 哈哈 好吧~
<XiaoQing> 我现在在算路费呢
<XiaoQing> 北京到上海好贵啊
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ,,順便 養我。。 00
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 去你的
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 都是网友, 你个小姑娘跑啥跑
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 。。
<lishijie> 我~~
<lishijie> 来找我呗~
<lishijie> 哈哈 
<sindelar> 有没有人看过翼年代记阿？
<XiaoQing> adam8157 反正不久我也要独自去上大学啊
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 我怕你的网友里有坏人
<XiaoQing> 而起 此行不仅仅是找网友玩啊  只不过是想自己赚钱 然后出去玩 就这样
<lishijie> 哈哈 
<XiaoQing> 哈哈  没事啦
<lishijie> 遇到像我这么坏的就完了
<XiaoQing> lishijie: 去你的
<lishijie> 我刚上大学的时候
<lishijie> 我大伯跟我讲：不仅好人考上了大学
<lishijie> 坏人也考上了大学~！
<XiaoQing> - -
<roylez_> adam8157: 坏人
<XiaoQing> roylez 坏人。
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<sikao_lfs> 问个问题啊，为啥火狐浏览器自带的下载方式下载经常失败？明明是300M的。他能给人下出个100M的
<roylez_> XiaoQing: ...
<roylez_> XiaoQing: 你哪里冒出来的
<XiaoQing> lol
<XiaoQing> roylez 土里~
<XiaoQing> 春天到了~
<lishijie> ~~
<XiaoQing> 小青从土里钻出来了
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<lishijie> 刚才好像有个是广州这边的
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 乃老乡
<XiaoQing> 广州太热了  不去。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..額
<lishijie> ~~！
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<lishijie> 小青你家那里的？
<lishijie> ？
<adam8157> roylez_: 上班太无聊了, 准备把SICP看过做过
<sikao_lfs> 算了，别查户口，别把孩子吓着了。实际上这里登入点都是公开的。
<roylez_> adam8157: sicp是啥
<adam8157> roylez_: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<XiaoQing> lishijie: 威海
<roylez_> adam8157: 上班太无聊了，我觉的还是装个抠抠泡妞好...
<lishijie> ~
<adam8157> roylez_: http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-lectures/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs, Video Lectures
<lishijie> 哈哈，我家河南的
<XiaoQing> 嗷  在广州上大学啊
<XiaoQing> 中山？
<lishijie> 如果是北方人的话，来广州上学比较好 
<lishijie> 恩 
<sikao_lfs> 113.56.34.62  我在湖北十堰
<XiaoQing> 我擦
<XiaoQing> 膜拜下
<XiaoQing> 为毛
<lishijie> 山东是个好地方啊
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 你要去哪上学
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<XiaoQing> adam8157 不清楚呢
<XiaoQing> 争取640+
<lishijie> ~~
<lishijie> 厉害
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 给个建议, 不要走远... 我当时觉得越远越好, 后来后悔了
<lishijie> 佩服
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 满分多少
<lishijie> 750
<XiaoQing> adam8157  750
<XiaoQing> adam8157 想出省
<lishijie> 北京吧
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 不错, 我645, 你向我看齐吧
<roylez_> XiaoQing: 640+还需要争取？
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 准备啥专业
<XiaoQing> roylez 是啊。。。。
<XiaoQing> adam8157  争取争取
<XiaoQing> adam8157 计算机  or中文
<sikao_lfs> 这种分数很可怕啊，我当年97年高考也才581分。能640以上都是我膜拜对象。希望你们的分不什么标准分之类的。多年不关注高考，不清楚高考了。
<XiaoQing> 哈哈~
<lishijie> 清华
<namoamitabuddha> 我们这里满分600
<lishijie> 一定要清华
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 推荐来北京, 机会多, 眼界广
<XiaoQing> roylez 主席似乎很牛X 啊~
<lishijie> 我才~~~
<lishijie> 我也感觉
<lishijie> 要不就上海
<roylez_> XiaoQing: 680+
<lishijie> 北京
<lishijie> 广州
<lishijie> 等
<kk> lishijie:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 他超常, 我失常
<XiaoQing> adam8157 640在北京可以上啥大学呢- -
<XiaoQing> roylez 哪个省~
<roylez_> XiaoQing: 湖北
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> 嗷。。
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 北科大
<sikao_lfs> 看来这里都是我膜拜的对象。。。。。。。。果然进来拜大神是对的。
<XiaoQing> 湖北题也不简单。。
<mugebjgd> XiaoQing: 叫春？
<roylez_> XiaoQing: 当年还是全国统一卷....
<XiaoQing> roylez  哈哈  酱紫啊  我叔大概十年前  699
<XiaoQing> 威海第三= =
<lishijie> 我该隐退了~
<roylez_> XiaoQing: 我们班，640的30人
<XiaoQing> 山东基本没变都有700+
<XiaoQing> 我靠！
<sikao_lfs> 膜拜。。。。。我当年97年拼死拼活，湖北的才考581.。。。。。。。考640以上的都感觉非人类。。。。。。
<XiaoQing> roylez 你那是啥学校- -
<roylez_> XiaoQing: 孝感高中
<lishijie> 哦 
<XiaoQing> 孝感 听说过
<lishijie> 比较有名啊~
<XiaoQing> 做题经常做到哦
<XiaoQing> 跟传说中的黄冈差不多么。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 孝感麻糖。。。。。。。我小时候就听说过这个。。。。。剩下的没啥感觉。
<sikao_lfs> 无法保存 /root/下载/tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.2.35-7.2-dev-en-US.tar.gz，因为无法读取源文件。
<sikao_lfs> 请稍后再试，或者联系服务器管理员。
<roylez_> adam8157: 三国杀一把？
<adam8157> roylez_: 不会...
<sikao_lfs> 我已经使用浏览器下载了很多遍了。始终失败。。。。。。太失败了。
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣渣
<namoamitabuddha> root……
<sikao_lfs> 恩，非常难受每次都输入密码。所以某些电脑就投奔root敢死队了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..可以 sudo 配置 不用輸入密碼，也好
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 怕死得不够快么
<lishijie> 小青牛~~
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<lishijie> 真佩服了
<sikao_lfs> 上次有人介绍了某种方法。但是我的这台电脑一直是root敢死队。。。。。。没事。不怕。随便来。
<XiaoQing> lishijie: 肿么了。。。
<mugebjgd> sikao_lfs: visudo NOPASSWD
<lishijie> 你那么厉害
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 直接下載 tor的源碼，， svn 管理
<lishijie> 应该是在学校享受待遇相当好的吧
<XiaoQing> 我肿么厉害了。。。。。
<XiaoQing> 木哇
<lishijie> 我长这么大，始终被老师唾弃~~~
<XiaoQing> 天天受摧残啊
<XiaoQing> 那你还能去中山大学？
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 强悍。。。。。。原来还有这样的法子啊。给源代码svn的 链接。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 我一直都是這種方法的
<lishijie> ~~
<lishijie> 我 是学艺术的
<XiaoQing> 酱紫啊~
<lishijie> 我本来也不想来 
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 不是svn,, 是git的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 要不
<lishijie> 但是家人都在这边，非让我来~~
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 我是找了个加密代理。然后翻墙去官网直接下载。。。。。结果。。。。。每次都下半截。。。。。。。   要肯定要
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 我私聊給你，， 記住，不要經常 git pull不然會有幾天更新不了的
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈。谢谢了。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 嗯。。
<cnhezong> 请问网关是192.168.1.1 但是局域网分配的ip是192.168.0.x 这是什么原因呢
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 我一般是用 源碼管理器下載的，， 
<cnhezong> 应该学习哪个协议才能搞明白 网关是192.168.1.1 但是分配的ip却是192.168.0.x
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 牛。。。。。我还从没有过这样的思路。。。。。。交流啊交流很重要。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..額。。你不是用 lfs麼，，應該經常用
<XiaoQing> lishijie: 酱紫啊
<lishijie> 什么东西？
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 但是脑子转不过玩。实际上我玩lfs，每次也是从官网直接下载包。还真没想到让他连源代码也管理下来。。。。。而且我一直搞不清，怎么用git弄到对应版本。只会搞最新版本。
<lishijie> 什么是酱紫啊
<XiaoQing> 木啥。
<cnhezong> 网关是192.168.1.1 但是分配的ip却是192.168.0.x 这是什么原因呢？
<lishijie> 哦 
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 額
<lishijie> 小青啊
<lishijie> 你是女的？
<XiaoQing> - -
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 我努力吧，跟真正的程序员差别还是太大。
<XiaoQing> 当叔之前口口声声 姑娘 的。。
<lishijie> ~
<lishijie> 哈哈
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 闺女
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> 哎~
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 我不會編程，不會代碼。。都用
<XiaoQing> 当叔  俺暑假去蹭你饭  说  你是中午还是晚上方便
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 思路先进。。。。。。不像我很容易搞细节去了。思路方面非常差。
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 随意
<lishijie> 我看他是晚上~
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 額
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 我时间都很方便
<XiaoQing> ^_^ 那就中午和晚上一起蹭了~
<XiaoQing> 哇哈哈~
<lishijie> ~~~
<XiaoQing> adam8157 叫上狼狼啊~
<lishijie> 你真敢啊~
<lishijie> 厉害
<lishijie> 看来我是老了~
<XiaoQing> lishijie: 总有一天要一个人去做事情嘛
<lishijie> 现在的年轻人~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 如果能找到他的话
<lishijie> 恩
<XiaoQing> adam8157 他咋啦
<lishijie> 你不怕他把你~~~给~~那个了
<XiaoQing> 我擦。。。。
<XiaoQing> 俺相信当叔。
<adam8157> lishijie: ...
<lishijie> 好吧
<lishijie> 我不说话~~了       拜拜
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox安装XP无网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365956 主机安装ubuntu11.1，因工作需要XP，在软件中心安装VirtualBox后；在VirtualBox中用Ghost版安装了XPsp3版，启动后，基本设备，网卡驱动都为黄色惊叹号，安装增强组件，提示没找到ISO文件，去官网下载增强IOS安装后，启动XP，基本设备能识别出来 …
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<DawnFantasy> xijiao, 你万年都在啊
<xijiao> DawnFantasy, 你亿年都在。
<CyrusYzGTt> 霎那永恆
<sikao_lfs> ./start-tor-browser 
<sikao_lfs> The Tor Browser Bundle should not be run as root.  Exiting.      太贴心了。。。。。非常好。
<Kandu> cnhezong: 網關能管就好
<cnhezong> Kandu: 哎 我想知道why
<Kandu> cnhezong: 比如通過 eth0 連，只要你的機器上增加路由 192.168.1.0 的網域過 eth0，然後 default 域通過 網關，就可正常路由
<oracle_> 在ubuntu下面怎么卸载oracle呢？  能不能指导下
<Kandu> cnhezong: 也就是  sudo route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0   然後   sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1   即可
<cnhezong> Kandu: 厄 好似听不明白啊 我应该查哪块资料可以了解原理呢
<DawnFantasy> rm -rf /opt/oracle.....
<Kandu> cnhezong: 網關那邊的配置 netmask 小於等於 23 就沒問題
<oracle_> 删除目录就OK了是么？  我去试试
<DawnFantasy> 别乱删
<DawnFantasy> 你要彻底把那些配置文件等都删了
<DawnFantasy> 要么你熟悉oracle给你装了什么，要么看看oracle有没有提供删除
<Kandu> cnhezong: 鳥哥不錯
<oracle_> 呵呵，今天试着装，没成功
<oracle_> 想删了重来
<sikao_lfs> cnhezong: 这个其实如果你把网关设置成别的(如a)也行。但是你在设置 ip和掩码后的网关也必须是a。这是一个叫什么同网段判断的      ip和子网掩码  进行  “与”运算。得出 的 结果相同就是在同一个网段内。    同网段就不送网关。。。。。否则就送网关，通过网关和外面的世界路由到一起。
<sindelar> 请教ubuntu下链接网络的命令？
<sikao_lfs>  如：ip              子网掩码                  与 运算结果
<sikao_lfs> A   192.168.1.1          255.255.255.0        192.168.1.0
<sikao_lfs> B   192.168.1.12         255.255.255.0        192.168.1.0
<sikao_lfs>    上面的结果相同就说明 在同一个 网段内
<Kandu> cnhezong: 這個自己看資料比較好，比較長，不過容易懂。有問題問 sikao_lfs, 他是電信公司的
<sikao_lfs> 再如：
<sikao_lfs> A   192.168.2.1        255.255.255.0        192.168.2.0
<sikao_lfs> B   192.168.1.12         255.255.255.0        192.168.1.0
<sikao_lfs>  运算结果不同 那就说明这2个ip不在同一个网段。
<sikao_lfs> 实际上这是24位掩码的情况。。。。。。实际中还存在可变长掩码。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 比如30位的   乃至   8位的掩码。
<DawnFantasy> 超级发杂的。。当年恨死这个东西了。。子网掩码
<sikao_lfs> DawnFantasy: 我们工作都使用某个工具计算。否则很麻烦也容易出错。
<DawnFantasy> sikao_lfs, 学习的时候，一定要手动的。。哈哈
<DawnFantasy> 工作当然有工具了～
<pocoyo> B 192.168.1.12  255.255.254.0    192.168.0.0 ?
<pocoyo> A 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0   192.168.0.0 ? 算同个网段？
<sikao_lfs> DawnFantasy: 恩。我记得当时有个考试，专门考我们 给ip和掩码。问是否是广播地址。。。。。把我们算的七上八下的。。。。。。
<DawnFantasy> :D:D
<DawnFantasy> netmask 都不一样，，，，
<pocoyo>        <sikao_lfs>    上面的结果相同就说明 在同一个 网段内
<sikao_lfs> 比如    他专门给个255结尾的。然后故意把掩码搞成23位。 结果那个255的不是广播ip。考死我们了。。。。
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 恩。结果相同就是同网段。。。。。一般人都喜欢24位掩码。。。。实际工作中22位都很长见。经常一扔bas池就扔4个c
<sikao_lfs> bas里的pool池
<sikao_lfs> 等一下。我给你们看看pool池。
<DawnFantasy> 都不记得了。呜呜。。。
<sikao_lfs> ip pool sylt2 bas local
<sikao_lfs> gateway 113.56.36.1 255.255.252.0
<sikao_lfs> section 0 113.56.36.2 113.56.39.254
<sikao_lfs> dns-server 218.104.111.122 218.104.111.114
<sikao_lfs> lease 0 12 0
<sikao_lfs> 这是我们这里一次扔进去的4个c的22位掩码的地址
<sikao_lfs> ip pool sylt9 bas local
<sikao_lfs> gateway 183.95.202.1 255.255.254.0
<sikao_lfs> section 0 183.95.202.2 183.95.203.254
<sikao_lfs> dns-server 218.104.111.122 218.104.111.114
<sikao_lfs> lease 0 12 0
<DawnFantasy> 乖～～
<sikao_lfs> 这是23位的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..怎麼kk不暫時封印 sikao_lfs ..
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: 掩码不一样，也算同一个网段？
<DawnFantasy> kk, 还活着？
<DawnFantasy> pocoyo, 这也是我的问题。哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ ,,你的 nick好熟悉，。 不過忘記了。。
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 掩码不一样的情况下。我们工作中这么玩。注意是限制广播。
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, 你肯定熟悉。。以前我经常来。。
<kk> DawnFantasy, 响应。  ㍮ 
<pocoyo> DawnFantasy: 不知道能不能ping通？
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs 我想問問，確認寬帶提速，，通常多久才兌現
<DawnFantasy> pocoyo, 没玩过。你可以试试
<pocoyo>  sikao_lfs: 能ping通不能？
<cnhezong> Kandu: okey 
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ 好吧，， 你是老怪物，老妖怪
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, 来吃你来了
<pocoyo> 主机位全为1的为广播地址 这个还明白。
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 可以ping通。你想想如果我们设置搞成自己都ping不通，怎么管理啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ ..你得到 西遊記 裏的 長生不死藥的製作方法？？
<yall> http://yall.tk/
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 用户的往往被我们限制的ping不通。
<kk> yall,啥网址y tusooa
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, 你是其中一个材料～
<DawnFantasy> ：D
<yall> kk: 好样的。
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ .兔嫂。。 你怎麼不用 兔嫂那個 nick作 .. 
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ .. - - o o
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 我们这里很快。最多7个工作日。实际上这里这个已经是最慢的时间了。
<yall> CyrusYzGTt: tusooa.tk。挂了。注册不上去。被dot.tk弄掉了。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ,,好吧，，其實我不想提速的，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 這樣防止 隱私文件被快速上傳
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 实际上我们这里对用户提速。就算提到100M都行。不过怕用户被娇宠坏了。所以一般是2M变 4M
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ 哦，，我也被gfwed。。就被註銷了
<kk> yall, 休息一下...  ㍮ 
<yall> CyrusYzGTt: 吾那。倒不是功夫网的问题。dot.tk无缘无故把吾的域名干掉了。
<yall> 乱给跳转的。
<Newbird> virtual box 怎么使用usb插口
<fyodor_> 这尼马计算程序真难调戏，哥几个月都没进展，想退了都...
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 額。。 好壞。。 不過，慢也好，，被黑也有時間 反應
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 你等一下。我去刷个东西来。让你看看我们怎么确认网速。这次我贴图。
<fyodor_> 嗯，就报怨下..继续
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ 貌似需要 有 不同IP 的 連續幾個月超過 500IP流量，，
<DawnFantasy> Newbird, 本来就支持吧。至少不开源版本是支持的。
<Newbird> virtual box 怎么使用物理usb插口
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ...不用了
<cnhezong> sikao_lfs: 那我问下 局域网中的arp攻击应该怎么解决 绑定网关和mac不管用啊
<DawnFantasy> 不是 -ose 这个
<yall> CyrusYzGTt: 啥.25访问/3个月。
<Newbird> DawnFantasy: 我不能用啊，电脑的和虚拟机里的没共用啊
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ 額，就是不能出現 無人訪問的現象
<DawnFantasy> 可以的啊。
<Newbird> 虚拟机读不出来
<DawnFantasy> 确认你用的版本
<yall> CyrusYzGTt: 吾自己经常自己点点啊。
<DawnFantasy> 确认你在窗口那里 把 usb设备抢过来
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ 你先 本地IP,,然後 代理IP..
<DawnFantasy> devices => usb devices
<Newbird> 怎么强啊
<yall>  :em06 
<sikao_lfs> cnhezong: 这个没招。唯一的方法就是刚才那样限制小网段，把你和他从网段上隔离。或者是vlan上隔离。一个用户通过一个vlan上到bas
<DawnFantasy> 就是交给 vbox 管理
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ 或者 在論壇鏈接個圖片到你那，， 嘿嘿
<Newbird> DawnFantasy: ubuntu怎么截图啊，我截给你看一下
<sikao_lfs> cnhezong: 简单的讲，就是你家电脑网线出来。到我的运营商设备上的网口开始。就被打上一个vlan的标。然后这个vlan一直传到bas。传上来之前，和其他人都是隔离的。
<Newbird> 貌似IRC不会看图啊！1
<cnhezong> sikao_lfs: 不明白啊 大哥
<cnhezong> sikao_lfs: 你告诉我 我该看哪块资料
<sikao_lfs> cnhezong: 单纯的自己建立的局域网，只能通过发现是哪台电脑捣乱，然后专门解决那台电脑。
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: 我这里有个情况 很诡异 我用的联通使用的路由器拨号上网 xp 里个别网站没法打开 比如google 但在linux下可以打开 这是什么情况。
<Newbird> 联通屏蔽的吧！！
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 。。我用電信的也遇到。。 
<cnhezong> sikao_lfs: 问题是找不出来 我这是从网吧里延伸出来局域网  却是用拨号来上网的 pppoe
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 你的问题得问zf。
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: 网上有说是路由器 MTU 不对 我试了试没什么变化。
<DawnFantasy> 搜索一下   截图 ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> Newbird§ /topic
<DawnFantasy> 我也忘记具体的了
<pocoyo> Newbird: CyrusYzGTt 注意 linux下可以正常打开。 都不用代理。
<sikao_lfs> cnhezong: arp攻击肯定是网段内。不可能从网段外攻击进来。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..我知道，，
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 我遇到過
<hamo> adam8157 你开始看sicp了？
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 你说。
<XiaoQing> DawnFantasy: 这名字真浪漫 ^_^
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<Newbird> pocoyo: 哈哈我不懂的
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 後來用 win7 反而能上去，，我用 虛擬機 虛擬XP也遇到這個情況
<adam8157> hamo: 上班太闲
<hamo> adam8157 吼吼...
<hamo> adam8157 最近没有errata?
<DawnFantasy> XiaoQing, 我都没发现。。嘿嘿。。
<cnhezong> sikao_lfs: 是这么说 但是我查了好多资料却无法找到是谁在攻击 通过mac不知道如何找到对方 
<adam8157> hamo: 有4个
<DawnFantasy> 谢谢阿。哈哈
<cnhezong> 现在是天天的受攻击到凌晨
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: Newbird: 我原来以为是我接双路由拨号上网的问题，试了试一个路由器也不行。 如果直接用电脑拨号上网就完全正常。速度还快。
<hamo> adam8157 哪还太闲...
<Newbird> DawnFantasy: 我又上不了网了，被屏蔽了
<XiaoQing> DawnFantasy: ^_6
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 实际上linux如果你频繁点。也照样上不了google.我这里也是这样。肯定跟政府有关。
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<DawnFantasy> cnhezong, 把所有的IP都扫一次，然后把mac记录下来？
<DawnFantasy> 这样就攻击不到网关了。
<sikao_lfs> cnhezong: 交换机划分网段啊。。。。划分细点。
<DawnFantasy> 静态mac
<DawnFantasy> 是不是这样的
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: 不一定。还有一个情况是 选调生报名那种网站。接路由器就登陆不进去，直接拨号就可以正常打开。
<cnhezong> DawnFantasy: 扫不出来啊
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: 你说是 linux下有google缓存导致的能连上？？
<sikao_lfs> cnhezong: 我个人推荐。通过三层交换机将网吧划分成小网段。。。。
<cnhezong> DawnFantasy: 如何扫出来 我在路由列表上找不到这个mac
<sikao_lfs> pocoyo: 我无法解释。实际上我使用linux也经常打开google失败。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 难道是 xp 的封包有问题？ 系统太旧了。win7和linux都比较新？ 那为啥有的网站就正常？
<cnhezong> sikao_lfs: 大哥 我不是管理员啊 天知道这个管理员怎么弄的这个破网络
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..不清楚，， 反正我很少用 win7
<hamo> adam8157 我给kexin发个邮件..让他多给你点活...灭哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ++
<hamo> adam8157  我们有个同学也叫可心...
<pocoyo> sikao_lfs: 以前也有过linux 打不开google的情况，那时候xp下还正常。这事真是诡异。搞得我都挺郁闷的。
<sikao_lfs> cnhezong: 那你完全当个使用者，让网吧管理者操心啊。网络质量不好换下家啊。
<adam8157> hamo: kexin叫可新 cc bluezd 
<DawnFantasy> 忘记哪个命令看mac地址了
<DawnFantasy> 悲剧。。
<pocoyo> 不知道还有多少人在用着xp , 大家的老电脑都打算怎么用了啊？ 新的又装不上。
<hamo> adam8157 对对，我同时就叫可新...
<adam8157> DawnFantasy: 难道不是ifconfig?
<cnhezong> sikao_lfs: 这不是不甘心么  大哥
<DawnFantasy> 看别的机器的
<DawnFantasy> oh
<DawnFantasy> arp -n
<hamo> bluezd: 你居然在...
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ nmap 貌似也可以
<DawnFantasy> 这个可以看到其他机器的
<DawnFantasy> 你机器上记录了的所有cache
<pocoyo> DawnFantasy: 同一网段内的可以
<bluezd> hamo: 啊，围观～～
<DawnFantasy> 是的
<DawnFantasy> pocoyo, 不是的话，也攻击不到了
<roylez_> hamo: 你还在呢，蛤蟆君
<adam8157> bluezd: 我踢蛤蟆给你看看哈
<roylez_> adam8157: yoooooo
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ +1
<adam8157> roylez_: 车壳闹
<bluezd> adam8157: 哈哈
<pocoyo> 躺着中枪了
<cnhezong> sikao_lfs: 怎么扫除局域网的ip和mac呢  
<hamo> adam8157  caca
<cnhezong> sikao_lfs: 怎么扫出来局域网中的ip和mac
<DawnFantasy> cnhezong, 把所有IP  ping一次
<DawnFantasy> 开机了的，都会记录下mac的，用 arp -n 看
<sikao_lfs> cnhezong:    打开windows命令行     然后  arp -a   能扫到冒头的。沉默的看不到。
<xxoo> hi
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac285871/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 四档！胸毛发动！ - AcFun.tv
<pocoyo> nmap。
<adam8157> bluezd: roylez_ <-- 这就是传说中重口味的主席
<Newbird> 虚拟机和主机之间可以用ssh吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的帽帽呢？
<pocoyo> Newbird: 可以。
<cnhezong1> sikao_lfs: 但是arp -a 只扫出来网关
<sikao_lfs> cnhezong1: 说明没有其他的。一般是这样。
<satnosun> u盘里有个puppy linux，启动过之后再换回xp就找不到本地连接了，需要断电才能找到。请问是啥原因呢？
<cnhezong1> sikao_lfs: 总不至于让这个攻击者一直就这样得逞吧 我这频繁掉线
<Newbird> pocoyo: 哪里可以学怎么用ssh啊，man里面全英文，没看懂怎么用啊
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆君？阵亡了？
<hamo> roylez_: 主席你的帽帽呢...现在都没人帮我了...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac307825/
<satnosun> 有谁知道么？
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【福利】帮美女做伸展运动 - AcFun.tv
<sikao_lfs> cnhezong1: 不是你管的网络。就交给管理员来处理。实际上开始学习最好还是学习比较正常情况。特殊情况的经验是实际动手解决问题时慢慢积累的。
<cnhezong1> Newbird: 用中文man
<zerta_D> 说到ssh，我现在就在用ssh连接N9更新软件包呢
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac307825/
<Newbird> 怎么把man变中文啊？
<roylez_> hamo: 这个真心好
<Newbird> zerta_D: ssh好用不，好学不？
<cnhezong2> sikao_lfs: 也是啊 先搞基础的知识 慢慢积累 凑合用这网络吧 反正好久没交费了  就是不停的掉线
<zerta_D> Newbird: 我没怎么学过ssh。我只是用其来连接N9，在电脑上敲命令。控制N9。个人感觉真心好用。
<Newbird> 我 想学ssh远程登录，想用ssh翻墙，可我一点也不懂啊。
<zerta_D> N
<zerta_D> N
<zerta_D> 呃……手抽筋，打错。。
<Newbird> zerta_D: 什么啊
<xxoo> 用IPV6翻墙吧
<zerta_D> Newbird: 我也不会ssh翻墙。
<CyrusYzGTt> xxoo§ 好 nick ..註冊沒？/
<Newbird> zerta_D: n9是什么啊
<xxoo> 没注册
<Newbird> ip
<zerta_D> Newbird: 诺基亚N9。
<CyrusYzGTt> xxoo§ - -
<Newbird> ipv6也不懂
<xxoo> 。。。
<DawnFantasy> Newbird, 你外部要有主机才能ssh
<xxoo> 不懂就google吧
<DawnFantasy> 然后外部主机，可以装 squid，，可以直接用ssh作socks代理
<Newbird> 我想用虚拟机远程主机
<CyrusYzGTt> ，， 又掉線了
<xxoo> ipv6秒杀youtube，推特，facebook之类的网站
<DawnFantasy> 我们长城还没搞定v6？
<Newbird> 联通屏蔽路由器不让登网页啊。。
<Newbird> v6是什么？
<zake> ?
<zake> hi guys
<xxoo> 你google一下吧
<Newbird> 只能明天联通不逮才行了
<lingyang> 谁推荐个HDL相关的软件啊
<zake> guys out talk
<CyrusYzGTt> lingyang§ 啥是 HDL??
<lingyang> 我搜了好久都没搜出个东西来
<lingyang> VDHL
<CyrusYzGTt> lingyang§ ,,中文名字，，貌似我看過這方面的資料
<XiaoQing> 羚羊？
<DawnFantasy> SCSI？
<lingyang> VHDL硬件描述语
<lingyang> 言
<lingyang> 我搜了，都没下载地址
<lingyang> 只是介绍
<CyrusYzGTt> lingyang§ esd.cs.ucr.edu/labs/tutorial/VHDL_Page.html
<CyrusYzGTt> ..都是要錢的，，或者要註冊才能下載 比如  www.aldec.com/en/downloads/active-hdl
<CyrusYzGTt> lingyang§ www.gmvhdl.com/ordercd.html
<cap_sensitive> 为什么 vim "au BufRead <PYTHON> set ..." 不工作，vim 7.3
<lingyang> 没免费的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lingyang§ ..剛剛發現 linux有 
<CyrusYzGTt> lingyang§ freehdl.seul.org
<lingyang> 我是说的linux的
<lingyang> win的我拿来也没用阿
<CyrusYzGTt> lingyang§ loll.sourceforget.net/linux/links/Emulation_and_Simulation/VHDL/index.html
<xxoo> 没人了?
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，沒人
<xxoo> ....
<byzantium> 有人用过电骡吗？？？
<xxoo> 木有人
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 表示用 mldonkey
<XiaoQing> 话说  xxoo 是谁。。。
<byzantium> symbol strlen, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<byzantium> 啥意思阿 
<byzantium> 这个  是 
<byzantium> 我在安装电骡的时候遇到的 
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 這是 f15曾經的 DSO問題
<byzantium> DSO？？
<lingyang> CyrusYzGTt：压力大阿，没找到，呵呵
<byzantium> 不懂哈 
<xxoo> 我新来的
<DawnFantasy> 做爱驴～很不错
<CyrusYzGTt> lingyang§ http://loll.sourceforget.net/linux/links/Emulation_and_Simulation/VHDL/index.html 這裏不是有麼
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: sourceforget.net
<Newbird> 我安上了ssh，你们谁登不登？
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵 给指导一些 
<byzantium> 电驴有些慢
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ,,額，，在fedora裏，除了安裝新的 glibc-devel還要安裝 glibc-static..就解決
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ..額，，我用 mldonkey
<byzantium> 电驴需要些什么配置吗 ？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ..額，，我只會 mldonkey的，，只要對方 開upload,不限速。就很快
<byzantium> 奥
<byzantium> 现查一下  wiki
<byzantium> 呵呵 
<DawnFantasy> 驴都一样
<DawnFantasy> 开了端口就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯 UPNP
<DawnFantasy> 手动最笨的就是设置好端口，然后路由器 port forwarding
<DawnFantasy> 要么就upnp
<DawnFantasy> 我就是最笨的方法
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我睡咯~
 * XiaoQing 大家晚安~~ 
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 晚安，，給我 暖牀
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 親親 抱抱 
<zake> 有研究word press的没？
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<lingyang> CyrusYzGTt:找到了，这个软件Quartus  谢谢啦，呵呵
<lingyang> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> lingyang§ ..哦，， ssh拿來，我很現實的，，我的梯子都用不了
<mugebjgd> byzantium: amule不安全
<mugebjgd> byzantium: 直接bt
<DawnFantasy> 以前玩过wp，不过不会。。呜呜
<DawnFantasy> joomla~~
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ transmission-create
<CyrusYzGTt> transmission-edit  
<CyrusYzGTt> transmission-gtk   
<CyrusYzGTt> transmission-remote
<CyrusYzGTt> transmission-show  
<byzantium> bt不能收缩文件呀 
<DawnFantasy> 不懂php，哪个都没缘
<byzantium> 我不会 有介绍吗 
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個bt。一般用這也好 還支持 magnet
<lingyang> 还没找到
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過不支持 ed2k.. etc..除了 bt
<byzantium> 我向下载迅雷格式的文件 不清测可以不？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<byzantium> 为啥美人破解一下迅雷的呐 
<CyrusYzGTt> 語句歧義。。不懂
<byzantium> 呵呵 
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ..貌似有啊，，chrome有
<byzantium> 就是linux下类似thunder的下载工具 
<byzantium> 速度 急速
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 破解協議就有，， 或者 wine..
<byzantium> 我的电驴几千B的下载
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 或者 虛擬機，，
<byzantium> 我的网络可是10M的呀 
<lingyang> 那真是驴阿
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 2M ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<byzantium> 我在windows下 下载一个电影  半小时就完事
<byzantium> 我现在下载个100M左右的 要一天
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 我這一般都 幾十KB..
<byzantium> 是不是电驴设置有什么故障阿 
<mugebjgd> byzantium: 从来不用电螺
<byzantium> 我的就几kb
<mugebjgd> byzantium: 开放的网络 找死
<mugebjgd> byzantium: bt 开加密 随便下载
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 是被 迅雷害的，，都被逼用迅雷了，，
<byzantium> bt
<byzantium> 有什么客户端没？？？
<byzantium> 给个 
<byzantium> 装上玩玩
<mugebjgd> byzantium: transmission
<byzantium> 受不了了
<widon> taglist不显示函数声明阿
<byzantium> 我的为啥 没有peer
<byzantium> ????
<byzantium> 是不是transmission需要设置呀 
<knownbad> router 的客户端没开。
<byzantium> 呵呵 不懂  
<DawnFantasy> 都需要设置端口的
<byzantium> 路由器 ？？
<knownbad> 是
<byzantium> 需要在什么地方设置呀
<DawnFantasy> 除了xunlei这种
<byzantium> 路由器我这边没有限制的 
<knownbad> 最起码得要 upnp.
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 隨機端口
<byzantium> 有这方面的文章吗 ？？？
<knownbad> static 更好。
<byzantium> 给我推荐一些 
<DawnFantasy> xunlei应该是upnp的吧？
<DawnFantasy> 我都不知道它用什么端口
<byzantium> 我可以随便锦路由器设置的 
<knownbad> 可以手动设置。
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ 你 wine一個 nmap掃一下
<DawnFantasy> byzantium, 你直接搜索，一般都有。。关键字  端口 bt 设置
<DawnFantasy> 一般就可以了
<byzantium> 好的  谢谢
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, 那直接 netstat就好了
<byzantium> 直接端口打开i就可以了把 
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ ..額。。不會用，， 我通常查 SYN攻擊 才用 netstat
<DawnFantasy> 我们说 开端口有2个事情： 允许端口访问 + port forwarding
<knownbad> 路由器端口和软件的端口得搭配。
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, 我已经不研究深奥问题很久了。。哈哈。。
<DawnFantasy> 我不懂。呜呜
<knownbad> 先确认下软件的客户端。
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ ..我也不研究，，遇到就研究，，用了 iptable規則好多了
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, 摁
<DawnFantasy> 用别人写好的
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ ,嗯嗯
<byzantium> VUZE怎么样阿 
<DawnFantasy> 我们基本都是常规 mldonkey，看你啥需求
<byzantium> 经常下载 电影 哈哈 
<DawnFantasy> 我建议你开一个虚拟windows
<DawnFantasy> 开xunlei
<DawnFantasy> 哈哈
<DawnFantasy> 我也开mldonkey，也开虚拟机
<cnhezong> hi
<kk> cnhezong, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<mugebjgd> DawnFantasy: 电影还用下载
<mugebjgd> DawnFantasy: 直接在线看不就行了
<mugebjgd> DawnFantasy: 或者bt
<DawnFantasy> 有人喜欢下了再看，比如我
<mugebjgd> DawnFantasy: 带宽够的话 直接在线看
<DawnFantasy> 这个是习惯，不是带宽问题～嘿嘿
<mugebjgd> DawnFantasy: 那就是个人问题了
<mugebjgd> DawnFantasy: 有钱难买你愿意 不然怎么能有同性恋这个群体呢
<mugebjgd> DawnFantasy: 我能理解 不会鄙视你 唾弃你 嫌弃你 侮辱你
<mugebjgd> cece: 色狼医生
<knownbad> 哪里？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆成功的掌握了networkmanager 的使用方法
<asdf1> hi
<asdf1> 有人吗
<asdf1> :-D
<xxoo> hi
<kk> xxoo, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<xxoo> en
<xxoo> 这么晚还有人
<mugebjgd> xxoo: 为什么没有
<xxoo> - -||
<xxoo> 还有这么多的
<bitsmix> hi
<kk> bitsmix, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<mugebjgd> Q_Q
<ofan> 著名科技博主阮一峰曾经强烈推荐此片
<mugebjgd> 阮一峰?
<ofan> 不认识吧
<ofan> 我也不认识...
<mugebjgd> no
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/175300.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 《Code Rush》（奔腾的代码） 中文字幕版_Mozilla 谋智网络_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 这片子n年前看的，现在被人拿出来炒
<xxoo> 。。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在考虑去不去游泳馆
<ofan> 有比基尼？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 飯飯啊，freelance 上邊看了一圈，我發現我都不會…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 有简单的
<ofan> 几十刀的
<alvin_rxg> :/
<mugebjgd> ofan: 当然有
<mugebjgd> ofan: 可以泳镜水下跟在妹子后面游
<mugebjgd> ofan: 看的很清楚
<ofan> mugebjgd: 太猥琐了
<ofan> 不过我喜欢...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。。
<ofan> 老干妈太辣了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 从来不吃那东西
<ofan> 嘴唇疼
<mugebjgd> ofan: 屁眼疼 才是真的疼
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有时候疼
<mugebjgd> ofan: ......
<ofan> mugebjgd: 吃辣老上火长痔疮
<mugebjgd> ofan: gtkqq比以前给力些了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 所以就别吃辣
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不能用吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 能
<mugebjgd> ofan: 完全能用了
<ofan> 没兴趣了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 要不是为了联系家人，直接不用qq
<mugebjgd> ofan: 今天没课了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 上完了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我就是上去蛋蛋逼
<ofan> 下周开考...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 哦 我和家里人联系都是skype
<ofan> mugebjgd: 一般都用skype
<knownbad> 我也是，但老婆来了后只剩下ＱＱ和岳母。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 有gtkqq
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆就在用
<knownbad> skype 比较 resilient 
<knownbad> 我用 libqq。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 那个不行
<knownbad> 干嘛又另外开个？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 锁账号锁的厉害
<ofan> 都想把qq和校内注销了
<knownbad> 是啊，但就用着吧。
<mugebjgd> 日的 
<mugebjgd> 我想去旅游
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小光我坐车去找你把
<knownbad> 去 swish。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我自带铺盖卷
<ofan> 上哪
<ofan> 去荷兰吧 开放
<mugebjgd> ofan: 他那离汉堡进
<knownbad> 他基情去
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: cebit?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 汉堡有妓院
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就今明2天
<ofan> 我超... 欧洲就是爽，做火车哪都能去
<knownbad> 可怜的松鼠屁眼。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 近啊 国家小
<alvin_rxg> 今天快過了，明天我有半天課…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠 周六还有课？
<ofan> nnd买不起车
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 明天星期六。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 篇谁啊 
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 他是爱学习的人
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 沒辦法，那課等了倆學期都安排在星期六
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 扯
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ..........
<ofan> http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4eec6a1f37387
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Veetle, live HD streaming online from anywhere to everywhere: live videos, live TV shows, webcasts, live events and more - all free
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那课有女人么？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 不知道，明天第一次課
<alvin_rxg> 才開學啊…
<fishoneeyed> ofan: 什么东西？
<ofan> fishoneeyed: 电影
<mugebjgd> ofan: 什么片子？
<alvin_rxg> shit， dropbox 嚇我一跳
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不知道，有大怪兽
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要是有的话 我就陪你去上
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我看你是实在无聊。
<alvin_rxg> 嘿，奇怪，我的 dropbox 昨天還是 4.6G，今天咋是 5.1G 了？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你用安卓登录了吧。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 安卓自动5.1G
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: android 兩三個星期前就登錄的呀
<ofan> 7G的撸过
<fishoneeyed> ofan: 18.5G的怎么过？
<mugebjgd> 仍然3.2G的路过
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 是說，不足 5.1G 的全部變成 5.1G ？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 騙人，明明說已經10G 了的
<ofan> fishoneeyed: 交过路费
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 扯。还是3.2G
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我想应该是安卓的缘故，因为安卓可以自动同步照片。
<alvin_rxg> 我就把我的邀請鏈接放在 jandan.net，然後從 2.2G 到 4G ..
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你用学校的帐号收确认信，就可以每次邀请多家500MB
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 要那么大干嘛
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 总有觉得小的一天。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 不是學校帳號，是 edu 帳號…
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 不实的，学校的就可以。不一定是edu的。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 当然不是每个学校都可以。
<mugebjgd> 日的 
<mugebjgd> 忘记帮老婆设置lxde的autostart了
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 撸管累了？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 扔到 ~/.config/autostart 不就行了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是没给她弄
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 相当的累
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: www.myfreecams.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com)
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 看。小光都知道那里
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 免费吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 免费。。。。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 都是要收费的吧。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 直接就脱。。。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有别人付
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我当时都惊了
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 要注册码？怎么玩？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 以为共产主义已经来临了呢
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 直接进就行
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 无需注册
<ofan> 全是jb
<mugebjgd> ofan: ？
<ofan> 都是男的
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 假的吧？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 全都是女的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 免费视频不是
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 都是视频吧？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: ofan 不信你们自己看
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我在看。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: ofan 不是视频 是实时的
<alvin_rxg> http://db.tt/0zFKRiIy
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Persönlicher Stundenplan
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: ofan 直接点击chat
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我点的是popup
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: chat
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: popup也可以。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 不知道是不是都是视频。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恩。是实时的
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 这些人都是普通人
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 就是图乐子 赚点钱
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 没有show的？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你可以成为模特
<ofan> 要交钱？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 什么show的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不用交
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 双人show
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你看就行了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 似乎有
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我都看一个女的
<alvin_rxg> 真是的， dropbox 給我漲空間了怎麽就沒給我發郵件呢…
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 他们怎么赚钱呢？
<alvin_rxg> 看了記錄，是4個小時前的時
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你真的想要空间吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你没看有人tip啊
<alvin_rxg> *事
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我没有摄像头。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 20美元 200tip
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 沒，目前夠了。之前只是覺得奇怪沒啥漲空間了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你不需要摄像头
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你也想去当模特？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我没有摄像头别人为什么要tip我？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 呦，我看到一个亚洲的。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有道理
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有华人
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 游客不能连续说话。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 游客就不能说话
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 哦，看到了。
<alvin_rxg> dropbox 網頁版的字體能縮小嗎？…
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 怎么赚钱呢？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你想赚钱？
<ofan> 不漏啊
<ofan> 得交钱
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我在想运行模式。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你可以光看
<mugebjgd> ofan: 但是你不能与模特说话
<alvin_rxg> 就是說，他們靠廣告賺錢咯？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 弄两个视频上去，是不是也能骗点钱？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是。是靠那些交了钱的游客给小费
<ofan> 没劲啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 模特提出要求 给够1000点就脱光
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屋里的人开始攒点
<alvin_rxg> :/
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 到了模特就开始了。。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我昨天刚看到的时候 正好一个最好看的模特刚开始脱光
<alvin_rxg> 1000點就是 1k$ 咯？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: ofan 现在还不够晚，再晚点就好了。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我惊了
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 1k$
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我当时就觉得共产主义到了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 。。。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 能不能看到那个模特看得人多？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 能
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 如何？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: model explorer
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 看到了。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我再等那个最漂亮的模特上线
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 这么快你就有心意的了。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 就是让我感受到共产主义的那个
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 等 给你昵称
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我到两个女的。
<alvin_rxg> 網址呢`
<alvin_rxg> 開 private 模式
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: http://profiles.myfreecams.com/LovelyKittie
<kk> mugebjgd,啥网址y Profiles.MyFreeCams.com - LovelyKittie's Homepage LovelyKittie's Homepage on MyFreeCams.com
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 这个
<alvin_rxg> 有聲音的嗎？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: skype上有好玩的东西吗？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有。。。。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没有
<alvin_rxg> flash... 風扇吵死了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我上网本都不吵的
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 女人赚钱的渠道真的不少
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 说白了这就是交流型的网站
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 上面的模特都不是职业的
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 业余玩玩 赚点钱
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 已经可以了。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我喜欢另外的一个也来了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: barbieChuu
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 纹身呀。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 广业
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 狂野
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我不喜欢纹身，但是我喜欢这种类型的女孩
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 狂野行的。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 错 可爱型
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 成熟女人对我没有杀伤力
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 这个完全是在装可爱，你喜欢萝莉。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 是啊。我就是萝莉控
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你都见到我老婆了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: ofan 是米国的
<mugebjgd> XD
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 这个我估计很久也不会脱。
<mugebjgd> 草
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 她昨天就脱了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 笨
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有人给了她900点
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我看到最要1000点了。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 对 模特就是等。够了就给
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 开始了呀。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 1000是多少？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恩
<mugebjgd> 开始了
<mugebjgd>  					   					   						200 Tokens for $19.99  (~$0.10 per token) 						 (Free Upgrade to Premium Status) 					   					  					 				 					 					  					   						 					   					   						550 Tokens for $49.99  (~$0.09 per token) 						 (Free Upgrade to Premium Status) 					   					  					 				 					 					  					   						 					   					   						900 Tokens for $74.99  (~$0.08 per token) 						 (Free Upgrade to Premium Status) 					  
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 看一次要不少钱呀，那还不如看现场？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 光了。。。
<knownbad> ？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 看的人好多呀。
<mugebjgd> 估计 ofan alvin_rxg 饭饭和光光已经疯狂的在撸了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我在吃饭
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 这就结束了？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 哦，还没。
<alvin_rxg> 好吧，看了一圈… 沒體驗過女人，不知道咋說
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一开始我看到的时候先是吃惊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以为是假的 后来发现是真的我就惊了。后来开始为这些女孩惋惜。。。
<alvin_rxg> 我就帶著不抱任何希望去看的。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有些这里的女孩相当不错了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你能找到这些水准的可以天天努力了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 惋惜毛
<mugebjgd> ofan: 难道到了米国更多？
<mugebjgd> spring break
<xxoo> hi
<kk> xxoo, 好.. .  ㍜ 
<ofan> xxoo: ooxx？
<xxoo> 怎么了
<xxoo> 刚不在
<xxoo> 木有人了？
<ooxx> 木有人了？
<MegaDownload> chromium 有啥插件推薦的嗎？
<MegaDownload> 我現在就用 Adblock Plus, Native URL Shortener 和 Screen Capture
<ofan> flash block
<MegaDownload> ofan: 沒必要，瀏覽器資深就是可以 插件隨時用隨時開啟的
<kk>  06:00
<knownbad> https everywhere
<xxoo> morning,guys.
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-03
<knownbad> moaning
<XiaoQing> l
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 早上好~
<L-----D> XiaoQing, 好
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<L-----D> XiaoQing, 周末还这么早？
<XiaoQing> 系啊~
<MeaCulpa> .
<XiaoQing> 平时的早 都是非正常的
<XiaoQing> 今天的早 是惬意的·
<xxoo> 因为根本就没睡觉
<XiaoQing> 囧
 * XiaoQing 先去吃早饭
<xxoo> 。。。
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 对啦~  我暑假去上海玩  你招待不~
<L-----D> XiaoQing, 你怎么知道我在上海？
<XiaoQing> - -！
<XiaoQing> 你自己说的。。。
<L-----D> 哦 老了 记性不好了
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<XiaoQing> 别转移话题
<XiaoQing> 你招待不~
<L-----D> 可以啊 你都要招待什么？
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> 有歧义~
<XiaoQing> 先去吃饭先去吃饭  饿死了~
<ofan> XiaoQing: hi
<xxoo> 有人用BT5的吗
<ofan> 木有
<XiaoQing> OFAN
<XiaoQing> ofan: ~~~~
<ofan> XiaoQing: 放假？
<XiaoQing> 系丫~
<XiaoQing> ofan: 你会洗衣服不~
<ofan> XiaoQing: 会..
<XiaoQing> ofan: 我刚才去泡衣服了 今天天气不错哟~~
<ofan> XiaoQing: lol
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 当然是招待食宿啊
<XiaoQing> ofan: 几点啦
<ofan> XiaoQing: 8pm
<XiaoQing> 吃啦~
<L-----D> XiaoQing, 几星级的食宿啊
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 有地儿住就行  一切从简。。
<L-----D> XiaoQing, 那没问题 :D
<XiaoQing> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 你结婚了吗  你老婆不会介意吧
<L-----D> XiaoQing, 结婚了
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 还有下一个问题。。
<L-----D> XiaoQing, 你最好结伴而来 
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 哈哈  恩
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 我到时候先去找天津一个姑娘  然后一起去北京蹭几天 再去上海
<L-----D> 你从哪出发的？
<XiaoQing> 威海乳山- -
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 不过这之前要先去威海市区打工赚路费 ^_^
<L-----D> 我要上班的 我顶多带着你们玩一天
<XiaoQing> 酱紫啊
<L-----D> 你们要自己计划好游玩路线
<XiaoQing> 木事~  还有别人找 哇哈哈~
<XiaoQing> 恩~
<XiaoQing> 你只有周末有时间丫
<L-----D> 那到不是
<XiaoQing> 妻管严啊。。。
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<L-----D> 其实周末也要上班
<XiaoQing> 木关系  到时候去曾你饭就成  住的找别人解决  哇哈哈
<XiaoQing> 酱紫~
 * L-----D 现在就在上班
<XiaoQing> 好吧~
<L-----D> XiaoQing, 你怎么会认识 天津的姑娘的？
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 和认识你一样- -
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：安装ubuntu之后，win7无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365967 U盘安装ubuntu， win7原来在第2个逻辑分区（算上主分区就是第3个分区）。 主分区原来是win XP，不想用了; 所以，安装时，对第一个分区（主分区）做了格式化，并重新划分：一个/分区，1个/swap分区。 ubuntu 安装在了第一个分区。 现 …
<L-----D> :o 也是irc？
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 甘肃的姑娘  在天机你上学
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 不系 gtalk群
<L-----D> 这里有个天津200斤的胖子
<XiaoQing> 在天津上学  omg。。。
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<L-----D> 你去天津可以找他蹭饭
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 好的呀~
<XiaoQing> 求联系方式~
<L-----D> XiaoQing, 叫 palomino
<XiaoQing> 酱紫啊~  谢谢哦~
<L-----D> XiaoQing, 等你放假前 再具体计划 现在还早
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 内心抑制不知激动啊~
<XiaoQing> L-----D: 学习上失意  就从别的地方寻求心理平衡 ^_^
<L-----D> ...
<L-----D> 你读几年级了
<XiaoQing> 高三- -
<L-----D> ...
<L-----D> 今年高考？
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<XiaoQing> yep
<L-----D> 好好读书吧
<L-----D> 考完就解脱了
<XiaoQing> 所以在计划考完的事  哇哈哈~
<L-----D> 那个天津的胖子在威海买了房子
<XiaoQing> 酱紫。。
<XiaoQing> 他有木有感觉被坑
<XiaoQing> 看新闻经常报道在威海买房子被坑
<L-----D> 嗯 貌似很多没产权的
<XiaoQing> 三月份来咯~   春风和煦的三月份来咯~
<LOL_> L-----D: Amd e450很差吗
<ofan> LOL_: 上网本用的
<L-----D> LOL_, 我不了解amd的移动系列
<LOL_> L-----D: 哦
<LOL_> ofan: 屏幕的显示效果跟什么有关
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • libreoffice calc下面添加的工作表1工作表2那个字也太小了吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365969 libreoffice calc下面添加的工作表1工作表2那个字也太小了吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 2012-03-03 9:48 
<ofan> LOL_: 跟屏幕有关  囧...
<LOL_> ofan: 三星的屏幕是不是不错
<XiaoQing> ofan: 冷不冷~
<ofan> XiaoQing: 冷.. 下雨
<XiaoQing> ofan: 我家冷 外面暖和
<ofan> XiaoQing: ..
<XiaoQing> ofan: 外面晴天  我家阴冷  哈哈
<ofan> XiaoQing: 在外面住算了
<XiaoQing> ofan: 看出来了~  今天傍晚散步去 嘿嘿~
<ofan> XiaoQing: 现在放的什么假？
<XiaoQing> ofan: 双休假- -
<ofan> XiaoQing: 双休还放假..
<ofan> 我记得就放一天，还作业很多
<XiaoQing> ofan: 双休为毛不放假
<XiaoQing> 我也差不多呀
<XiaoQing> 明天上午就走
<ofan> 跟没放一样
<XiaoQing> 7科作业
<ofan> XiaoQing: 恩 这才像话..
<XiaoQing> ofan: 擦。。 你在我身上找平衡啊
<ofan> 看到年青一代人也遭受同样的璀璨，心情好了很多..
<ofan> 摧残
<pocoyo> XiaoQing: 青蛇？
<XiaoQing> ofan: 去你二大爷
<ofan> XiaoQing: ...
<XiaoQing> pocoyo: 哈哈~  爬到你身上 钻进你心里
<ofan> XiaoQing: 火气这么大
<XiaoQing> ofan: 木哇 玩笑的丫~
<XiaoQing> 我们现在跟前几届比起来 还是好很多了
 * archl_dungeon 拜 roylez gebjgd adam8157_away gfrog ofan MeaCulpa
 * pocoyo 给 archl_dungeon  请安
 * archl_dungeon 想要拥抱 pocoyo
<Kandu> archl_dungeon: 早
<archl_dungeon> Kandu: 早
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 看到我的泡泡龙游戏想法了吗——恩。我也就只有想法而已；
<byzantium> Ubuntu的防火墙设置在什么地方呀
<archl_dungeon> byzantium: 据说默认没有GUI。去装个把。或者没有？
<byzantium> 奥 
<byzantium> 我反正看ufw  status说没有开启
<L-----D> linux防火墙用iptable之类的
<L-----D> 就可以了
<L-----D> 你可以研究一下怎么设置
<byzantium> 奥 好的  
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10 unity，怎样禁止休眠？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365976 11.10 unity ，怎样禁止休眠，或者让休眠选项不要显示在菜单中？总是关机时候错按到休眠，我的swap只有500M。 33.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2012-03-03 10:47 
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<cfy> Kandu: 牛牛早上好
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛早
<cfy> yall: 早啊
 * pocoyo 给 cfy 请午安了！
<Kandu> cfy: 早 :)
<omengye> linuxsir.org 又挂掉了
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 准备用 GNOME 3.4了吗？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]安装ubuntu导致2T硬盘分区丢失问题请教，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365978 几天前我在安装ubuntu10.04时，不知什么原因导致另一块硬盘分区丢失，尝试了多种工具和方法均无法恢复，希望各位英雄好汉给我一点帮助，谢谢各位！ 我安装ubuntu时的情况大致上是这样 当时主板上接了两块硬 …
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 丫丫
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 丁丁
<cfy> archl_dungeon: ..
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 玩 Tremz 吧。
<ofan> 尿频...
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 没空。。
 * archl_dungeon 抱抱 cfy
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 好孩子
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 抱抱
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 辛苦了
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 一直是好孩子
<omengye> 问一下各位大大，uname -a里显示的时间是什么的时间啊
<cfy> omengye: 编译内核的时间
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.2.9-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Mar 2 23:26:42 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<omengye> 噢 谢谢了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vim替代source insight问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365981 1. taglist好像不能显示函数声明啊，只能显示函数定义，source insight里面都能显示 2. 还有source insight里面全局搜索好快哦 我把文件后缀都加进去搜索都要慢好多 set grepprg=grep\ -nri\ --include=*.{c,h,cpp,hpp,cxx,hxx,cs,idl,odl,asm,inc,java,jav,js,jse,perl,prl,pl,pm,bas,frm …
<soiamso> byzantium: 为什么要开启防火墙？
<byzantium> 不知道  
<byzantium> 呵呵 
<archl_dungeon> cfy: ...你是 Genuine Intel GNU/Linux 。。。奇怪的
<byzantium> 我在试着设置我的 bt下载工具
<byzantium> 没有头绪 
<archl_dungeon> Destine: 午安
<archl_dungeon> Destine: 问一下： lighttable  如何翻译呢。
<soiamso> byzantium: bt 慢跟你自己的防火墙没有什么关系吧
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ..有時慢是 對方客戶端的問題，，還有 你被類似迅雷的存在吸血
<byzantium> 能给个 一个完整bt客户端的设置文章吗 
<soiamso> byzantium: 绝了BT 服务器才需要设置
<byzantium> 就是关于bt的 
<archl_dungeon> byzantium: 没有吧。
<archl_dungeon> byzantium: 一般都不需要设置的
<Destine> archl_dungeon, 请问上下文是什么？
<archl_dungeon> Destine: lighttable是一个名词，就是 darkroom lighttable
<byzantium> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116682
<archl_dungeon> Destine: 黑屋子里 一个桌子下面发光。
<byzantium> 我的呈现出这个样子的
<byzantium> 怎么解决呐 
<Destine> archl_dungeon, 能让我看一下吗？
<byzantium> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116683
<CyrusYzGTt> 我估計是 tracker域名被gfwed 或者是 服務器爲了防止過多的請求 禁止了部分客戶端
<byzantium> 奥 
<byzantium> 也就是说 是正常的把
<byzantium> 可以进行其他的写在
<byzantium> 下载
<archl_dungeon> Destine:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_table 抱歉，刚才一直有人。。。
<kk> archl_dungeon ⇪ ti: Light table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<archl_dungeon> Destine: 大概是 “The lighttable view is where you manage your images and filmrolls; it's in that view that you rate, add tags, add colorlabels, export images among other actions”
<Destine> archl_dungeon, 这个东西叫光台，是用来察看透明正片或负片是用的带灯箱的桌子。
<archl_dungeon> Destine: 非常感谢 :D 
<Destine> archl_dungeon, np
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • zip文件也支持POSIX权限吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365985 今天写了个firefox插件的PKGBUILD，改别人的。插件解压到系统级别的插件文件夹后，fx死活识别不了。折腾半天发现是权限问题。 自己编译的XPI，用unzip解压后是这个效果： Code: cuihao@cuihao-arch shm $ unzip abp.xpi -oqd test cuihao@cuihao-arch shm $ ls test -Al  …
<Destine> archl_dungeon, 详情可以查陆谷孙教授的英汉大词典第二版，有详细的解释。
<archl_dungeon> Destine: 还有一个问题 lightness 和 brightness 怎么区别呢。各是如何翻译？
<Destine> archl_dungeon, lightness是指明度，brightness是指亮度。
<Destine> 明度是指灰暗程度，比如深黄，浅黄。
<archl_dungeon> Destine: 恩。wikipedia写的是 brightness 为明度，我很奇怪了。
<Destine> archl_dungeon, 那这个我可说不好了。至少我的经验是相反的。
<Destine> archl_dungeon, 看看手机上调屏幕亮度的那个选项就知道brightness应该是亮度吧。
<archl_dungeon> Destine: 全社会用错也是有可能的·
<archl_dungeon> lol
<Destine> archl_dungeon, 这个。。
<Destine> archl_dungeon, 我建议你可以去翻翻摄影方面的专业词典。
<archl_dungeon> Destine: 恩。谢谢。这个大概不是词典用法应该有个标准的。
<mayli> 1T
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 安徽建筑工业学院 linux爱好者报到 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365987 统计信息: 发表于 由 楚江客的救赎 — 2012-03-03 12:24 
<archl_dungeon> 中国笔记本电脑都疯的要独显。。。全是游戏狂啊。。。
<pocoyo> archl_dungeon: 3.4 都有了？
<yall> .
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 前几天3.4beta发了。
<pocoyo> archl_dungeon: 一直debian sid。
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 我刚装sid，系统就垮了。嗯嗯。
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 现在还没理，等内存到手重装。。。
<pocoyo> archl_dungeon: rpwt.
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 64位的 debian 啊。速度会比现在快得多吧。
 * archl_dungeon 预计下周一收到。。。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/175293.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 美国国务卿希拉里表示国务院将用Chrome代替以前的IE浏览器_the United States 美国_cnBeta.COM
<lainme> .org又挂了
<archl_dungeon> lainme: 好久不见了
<lainme> archl_dungeon: 是啊
<archl_dungeon> roylez 来见过囡囡
<lainme> roylez: roylez_ 见过主席
 * pocoyo 给 lainme 请安
<lainme> pocoyo: ……
<archl_dungeon> lainme: 怎么今天有空？
<lainme> archl_dungeon: 正在计算，反正也要等结果
<roylez_> lainme: 有好事没？
<lainme> roylez_: 这学期压力突然大了。做TA还要被学生鄙视
<roylez_> lainme: ... 
<roylez_> lainme: 哪里有这种道理。我工作的时候向来是我鄙视别人的。lol
<lainme> roylez_: 您是主席。
<roylez_> lainme: thesis开始写了没？
<lainme> roylez_: 哪有这么快。。。
<roylez_> lainme: hmmmmmm... 我会时刻提醒你的。直到你忍受不了这压力，主动把照片发给我....
<roylez_> rofl
<archl_dungeon> roylez。。。
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 我是不是很损？
<archl_dungeon> roylez 。。。
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: realmofmadgod，你玩玩看？
<roylez_> 囡囡气得没话说了...
<pocoyo> 主席还想老牛吃嫩草了
<archl_dungeon> roylez 我...觉得那个。。。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 水牛...
<archl_dungeon> roylez 恩。其实你也大不了几岁。。。
<archl_dungeon> roylez 只不过算骚扰罢了。没啥。。。我也骚扰 囡囡。。。
<lainme> ……
<archl_dungeon> lainme: 都珍惜你 :D
<pocoyo> 不要脸 哈哈哈
<archl_dungeon> roylez没意思的游戏。
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo:  ;D 我从来都不要脸的哦
<pocoyo> archl_dungeon: 都不说不要脸的人是成功人士啊。
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 只是感觉不要脸的都是把别的看得更重要。
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 看到的才是实在的这种唯心主义。
<sindelar> 凤姐？
<archl_dungeon> lainme: 把学生呼唤到这里来。
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 149 fame死掉了，nnnnd
<archl_dungeon> roylez 不懂。。。
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 玩了好久都没拿到triple shot
<archl_dungeon> roylez 也是 rogue 一样一条命的？
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 废话
<lainme> archl_dungeon: 才不会有人理我
<archl_dungeon> roylez 昨天悲剧的狂暴后被 iron troll 连续两下全中而死。。。
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 好不容易拿到史诗甲和戒指
<archl_dungeon> roylez好不容易拿到的史上最强狼牙棒。
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 杀了8个神
<archl_dungeon> lainme: 呃。。。看你太瘦弱了吗。。。
<archl_dungeon> roylez 。。。
<archl_dungeon> roylez 神都被杀了，就不能当神了
<lainme> archl_dungeon: 都这样啊。昨天上课时一位在我身后饶了一圈，走了。
<archl_dungeon> lainme: 确实，大学是可以这样的。。。欺负女老师的也是有的。。。嗯嗯。见过。
<archl_dungeon> lainme: 恩，强调自己的目的和方针就好了。。。我觉得
<pocoyo``> lainme: 你就说考试的时候你出题
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 。。。
<lainme> pocoyo: 这个没人会上当。但分数都是我给，也是我登记
<archl_dungeon> lainme: 没人讨好你？
<pocoyo> lainme: 这不结了
<pocoyo> lainme: 不老实的全都这俩 59 60
<lainme> pocoyo: 。。
<ofan> 谁不老实，踹！
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 。。。
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 你老师踹你？
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 没有，踹过别人
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 。。。想象女老师踹人中。。。想到了。
<ofan> 初中老师看谁不老实就踹，我就登他，他不敢踹我
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 。。。
<archl_dungeon> lainme: 好好休息吧。累了就睡的死点。。。
 * archl_dungeon 是半闲着的小厮。。。
 * Anony ÃÔ»óµØ¿´ÁË¿´ËÄÖÜ
<kk> Anony say: ACTION 迷惑地看了看四周 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<archl_dungeon> Anony: windows？
<archl_dungeon> lol
<Anony> trying to get GB auto transferred in mIRC... = =
<byzantium> 呵呵 大家给推荐个 ubuntu下的对战游戏 
<Anony> quakeIII
<byzantium> 多大呀
 * archl_dungeon 发现要下班了。。。
<archl_dungeon> 回家去。。。
<archl_dungeon> 都 17:00了。因为连续阴天1周。都不知道太阳真面目
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 你还上班？
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 恩。
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 干啥
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 收银员。。。
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 不是说没工作么
<archl_dungeon> ofan: ebay后台
<ofan> 。。。
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 我不当是工作，是帮忙。
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 2份。
<archl_dungeon> ofan: ebay真疯啊，我可以同时两个ebay帐号登录。。。但是会有问题
<linsux> 安卓有什么软件下载mp4电影方便的
<ofan> linsux: mplayer
<ofan> 下载...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你还不睡觉 人家是要下载
<linsux> mplayer可以下载电影？
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<ofan> linsux: 看错了
<linsux> 哦
<mugebjgd> linsux: 饭饭手淫过度 而且1点了他还不睡觉
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你给的网站太猛了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 料到了
<mugebjgd> ofan: XD
<L-----D> mugebjgd, 什么网站
<mugebjgd> L-----D: arch用户才能知道的网站
<mugebjgd> XD
<L-----D> ...
<yall> archlinuxcn.org
<yall> ?
<yall> maple beats,走啥
<[ub]> 新 同城交流 • cheap mlb jerseys http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=7966 Weighty article! Thanks for your article, I learned a plight about the article, so I discern how to do and what is the junk way to solve my problems. Looking quicken to your more distant information. 统计信息: 发表于 由 hetePrope — 2012-03-03 14:17 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<archl_dungeon> iGoogle: ee你来了
<archl_dungeon> roylez 玩 air
<archl_dungeon> roylez airmech
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 渣渣
<archl_dungeon> roylez 为啥呢。理由给。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭饭 注意身体啊
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 在呢
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 。。。
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 给你个网站
<roylez_> mugebjgd: ..
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 你知道他叫 呕饭的，身体怎么能好呢。
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 鄙视你呢
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 鄙视我什么?
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 口味重
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 鄙视你全身的毛。。。
<mugebjgd> roylez_:这还重?
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 基佬好
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 我的内存还没到。。。
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 3GB内存渴望不可及。
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 3G内存上什么?
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 64位系统。。。
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 目前是1GB
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 你跑个lxde的话 区别不大
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 1G少点
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 可是我要更多
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 我的电视机8G内存
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 看到了 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dell-Latitude-D430-Laptop-Core-2-Duo-1-2-Ghz-2Gb-DDR2-12-1-inch-/230745121172?pt=AU_comp_laptop&hash=item35b97b2194
<[ub]> archl_dungeon,啥网址y Dell Latitude D430 Laptop Core 2 Duo 1.2 Ghz 2Gb DDR2 12:1 inch | eBay
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 值不值得呢。没硬盘。能拿USB顶着硬盘用。。。
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 你买这么多电子垃圾干嘛?
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 哈哈确实呢。
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 不过是买新垃圾或旧垃圾的区别吧
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 或者未来的垃圾
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 显然不是. 要么买台式机 要么买上网本
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 这个是超低电压版本的
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 起码上网本功耗低 省电
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 功耗和上网本应该差不多哦
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 量啊 
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 量了才知道
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 呃。确实，不过上网本的处理器性能肯定比不上 core2吧。。。
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 上网本都不如 p4快。。。
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 不需要它快 我就是挂im 收邮件
<tingo> linux下有什么办法翻墙去Youtube
<archl_dungeon> mugebjgd: 哦。挂im/邮件啥。我还以为你手机呢。
<Freebuilder> 论坛又打不开了
<mugebjgd> archl_dungeon: 手机还是小
<yall> Freebuilder: 吾看。你就在论坛打不开的时候。才上irc. :em04 
<yall> Freebuilder: 用笨兔论坛加速能上去。
<Freebuilder> yall, 汗
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 八皇后写过么？ lisp
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没，不过我看过有人写过
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 效率如何
<CC_v5> 用什么写？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: sicp 有这样一个习题，我写了下，发现效率不行。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 南瓜写过的。用flash的。 :em06  http://hsyyf.me
<[ub]> yall,啥网址y 寒山烟雨 | 寒山烟雨风萧瑟，点点云烟记浮生
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 记得以前 C 写 0.1s 可以跑到 13*13
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 现在我这程序 8*8 都要 1s 以上
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我现在有点事情。以后说
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 还有你用 slime 搞 scheme 过么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没有slime专门给cl设计的吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: scheme不是cl
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=365990&sid=76c4237fa0322f9d5b542da3325979df
<[ub]> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 参数传递问题求解 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 是么
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我用 slimv，支持 scheme，但是效果似乎很差。
<Freebuilder> 咋又成 [ub] 了，机器人老改名的啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看来以后写代码还得要用 common lisp。scheme 太冷门了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯。
<yall> Freebuilder: 能用.org.cn的域名不。
<Freebuilder> yall, 不能
<yall> Freebuilder: "完了，id穿越了。 :em06"
<yall> Freebuilder: 给你回复了。
<Freebuilder> yall, 搞不懂
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 参数传递问题求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365990 一个 bash 脚本，名为 notify-send2。 敲入以下命令测试 Code: notify-send2 -u critical "hello world" 结果总是不对。关键在 su 时的参数传递。 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Code: su "$user" -c "notify-send \"$*\"" su "$user" -c "notify-send $@" 这两种 …
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 呵呵 在问一下阿  就是上次你给我的那个网站是什么了  就是更改字体那个  谢谢
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: google 文泉驿 字体优先级
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: 我每次都是 google 的
<byzantium> namoamitabuddha, 好的 谢谢
<Kandu> iGoogle: >_< https://twitter.com/#!/e_e_x_p/status/5281304864
<[ub]> Kandu,啥网址y Twitter
<lolicon> 坛子怎么了
<hoxily> http://wenq.org/
<[ub]> hoxily ⇪ t: Wen Quan Yi - Open Source Chinese: 首页
<X-droid> 不会用啊
<X-droid> you're not a channel operator
<X-droid> 有人没有啊
<X-droid> 教我用下
<yall> X-droid: 额。
<yall> X-droid: 你已经会用了。
<X-droid> somebody here
<X-droid> I wouldn't come here again
 * mayli 求助：如何把多个单独的pdf文件合成一个多页的pdf呢?
<Freebuilder> yall, 我用循环自己构造参数了
<MaskRay> mayli: gs -q -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=out.pdf *file1.pdf file2.pdf*
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 请问下11.10 unity 桌面可否使用compiz“窗口预览”特效？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365992 我使用 ccsm 尝试开启该特效。开启之后可以在启动器上预览窗口了，但奇怪的是Dash调不出来了，我按启动器上的Dash按钮，或者按Super键都没有，最后只好把该特效关闭，才能调出Dash 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2012 …
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<croner> hi
<mayli> MaskRay: 厉害
<[ub]> croner, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<croner> I am installing freebsd on the second harddisk.
<mayli> kk: 回归
<kk> mayli, 响应。  ㍨ 
 * kk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还看呢
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> 好了。。。秋天。。。
<jiero> 好冷。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.ccidnet.com/art/1032/20120303/3647637_1.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Intel泄露 Ivy Bridge芯片计划书 - 新闻中心 - 赛迪网
<Freebuilder> 为什么 su fb -c "sudo notify-send2 hello" 可以，把 fb 换成 mldonkey 就不行？ visudo 无误。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  Doom, The Roguelike http://doom.chaosforge.org/downloads
<kk> jiero,啥网址y DoomRL - Doom, the Roguelike: downloads
<jiero> lol
<yall> Freebuilder: mldonkey没有DISPLAY吧。
<yall> Freebuilder: 哦。不对。应该是mldonkey设置成不可登录的了吧
<yall> Freebuilder: su user -s /bin/bash ...
<Freebuilder> mldonkey localhost=NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/notify-send2
<Freebuilder> yall, mldonkey:x:104:112::/var/lib/mldonkey:/bin/false
<yall> Freebuilder: 这就是问题了啊。shell给设成/bin/false了。
<yall> Freebuilder: su mldonkey -s /bin/bash -c "sudo notify-send2 hello';
<Freebuilder> yall, OK! 非常感谢！
<yall> Freebuilder: su到系统用户的时候，建议都加-s /bin/bash。除开root，可以不用加。
<yall> 因为很多系统用户都是不给登录的。
<yall> 就默认shell设成/bin/false了。
<Freebuilder> yall, 我的 mldonkey 下载完终于可弹出消息了！
<mugebjgd> mldonkey是电骡吧
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<zhtx> ~~~~~~~`
<leoxx> 又没有用moto pro+的
<leoxx> 就那个全键盘的android手机
<mike-w> hi
<leoxx> hi
<kk> mike-w, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<mike-w> vim怎么总跳changing readonly file...
<cnhezong> 论坛登录不了了么
<cnhezong> 论坛是不是登录不了了啊
<cnhezong> 吱个声啊 论坛是不是登录不了了啊 什么个情况？
<mugebjgd> 吱
<cnhezong> 我的神哦
<cnhezong> mugebjgd: 是不是论坛浏览不了了啊
<mugebjgd> cnhezong: 从来不上
<pityonline> 论坛的 org 论坛访问不了了，com 域名可以访问
<widon> 12.04 桌面版会支持5年吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不是歷來都3年麽？
<soiamso> widon: kbuntu 才是吧
<widon> soiamso, http://wowubuntu.com/precise-5year.html
<kk> widon ⇪ t: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 桌面版技术支持将提升到 5 年 [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<widon> Firefox  无法建立到 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 服务器的连接。论坛又不行
<sindelar> ?
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 【渣游戏】Project Diva PC on Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365996 照我说，这个游戏的名称应该是Project Die！ （模仿喷神James中）This game is a pain in the ass! It's like a combination of Hokkaido cow turds and dead salmon! Project DIVA_001.png 有几个问题：视频倒过来了，求解。 Project DIVA_002.png 源视频截图： 屏幕截图-荒野と …
<imtxc> 装debain sid 啥包都没选 这下惨了 
<imtxc> ssh 都没
<geekard> 有软件包管理工具吧？
<imtxc> 装啥软件都出错 
<imtxc> 装vim 这样 http://code.bulix.org/r56ay5-81170
<imtxc> /tmp/tmpkpVeYS (END)
<imtxc> 装软件就出来这个
<kevin_> hi all
<kk> kevin_, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<kevin_> 好久没来了
<geekard> 这个还真没遇到过
<kevin_> 好久没碰linux了
<mugebjgd> 好久都来了
<geekard> 我好久没碰ubuntu了，现在用arch了。
<mugebjgd> 好久没碰windows了
<kevin_> arch是什么
<imtxc> geekard: http://code.bulix.org/15igo2-81171
<kevin_> 这几个月都在研究黑苹果
<geekard> archlinux，一个追求简洁和定制性的发行版
<kevin_> geekard, 哦
<geekard> 苹果几年前咬过一段时间，但是很悲剧，没成功过。
<kevin_> 我的就是显卡驱动不了，不完美说以试一下虚拟机
<geekard> 那货的驱动很难缠，出现问题还不好处理，资料太少了。
<geekard> 不过现在不追求特炫的界面和特效了，还是喜欢终端程序的简洁、高效。
<kevin_> 确实
<kevin_> archlinux有ubuntu好用吗
<mugebjgd> kevin_: 不是一个水平的东西
<geekard> 嗯，哈哈！
<kevin_> 为何哪些方面不同呢
<mugebjgd> kevin_: archlinux是乐高
<geekard> archlinux默认是一个最小系统，所有的软件都需要你自己选择和配置。
<mugebjgd> kevin_: ubuntu是现成的玩具
<kevin_> 哦
<kevin_> 感觉依赖性问题最老火
<geekard> 这个简单，软件包管理工具pacman和yaourt自动解决。
<huntxu> 誰用openbox麽
<kevin_> 哦
<geekard> 我觉得archlinux的软件包发布和更新机制是所有发行版里最好的。
<xiaomo> huntxu, 我在用。
<geekard> openbox以前用过，现在改为awesome了。
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 多l额
<mugebjgd> huntxu: box用户一打把一打把的
<geekard> 适合DIY和洁癖的。
<huntxu> xiaomo: 有辦法，對一個class的窗口設定mousebind嗎？
<huntxu> xiaomo: 比如我在某些窗口上不想要close按鈕
<huntxu> 我現在只有decor生效，而且class寫了不認
<xiaomo> huntxu, 这个还真没研究过。sorry
<geekard> openbox基于GNOME的吧，好像没这么深入的定制性，KDE倒可以。
<xiaomo> 基于 gnome?
<mugebjgd> geekard: 说话注意点 年轻人
<mugebjgd> geekard: 饭能瞎吃  话不能瞎说
<geekard> sorry!
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 來說說
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 不懂 不说
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 周六只蛋逼
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 不碰代码
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • invaild parameters received http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365999 wine-1.4-rc5 freeg*te21 报一个internal error。如标题 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-03-03 19:10 
<caleb-> https://github.com/cauploadeb/pepflashplayer-binary # updated to PPAPI Adobe flash 11.1.31.310
<kk> caleb- ⇪ t: cauploadeb/pepflashplayer-binary · GitHub
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那个屏幕闪的应该不是显卡的原因 因为我在xterm 里面用screen里面用vim 它也不闪
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 额 好像发错人了 对不起呢
<yue> (_8(|)
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 我也发一个自己的！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366001 献丑一个： 统计信息: 发表于 由 processlife — 2012-03-03 19:23 
<CyrusYzGTt> 囧
<XiaoQing> 囧囧
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 親親 愛愛 抱抱
<XiaoQing> 囧囧囧
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ...  ...||||||
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: pepflashplayer 是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> 囧囧囧囧
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 使用不同 API 的 flash plugin
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 是相對于 adobe 版本的說法？
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: libflashplayer.so / libgcflashplayer.so 是 NPAPI, libpepflashplayer.so 是 PPAPI
<alvin_rxg> :/ 我去看看
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 可是我記得我也在 ff 用 libgcflashplayer.so 也可以的。。
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: win32 google chrome 有给 pepflashplayer.dll, 但 linux 只能从 chromeos 的 image 里面捞
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: libgcflashplayer.so 是 NPAPI
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 囧囧囧囧囧
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..好吧，， 
<caleb-> mozilla 目前尚未支持 PPAPI, 好像也还没看到新的 announce
 * kenifanying 有什么工具支持rtmpe链接？ 比如rtmpe://tv.sohu.com:80/vod/mp4:20120228/458020-589023.mp4
<caleb-> 不过我觉得 firefox 应该会加入 PPAPI 支持
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ mplayer
<caleb-> 用 libpepflashplayer.so 的好处，可以 in-process per process, 一个 tab 开一个 flash
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 看錯了。。。
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 我想把rtmpe链接的视频下载下来
<caleb-> 用 NPAPI 的话只能所有 tab 共用一个 flash, 当掉就一起全当
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ..不會
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: ppapi 哪裏有詳細說明啊…
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: http://code.google.com/p/ppapi/
<kk> caleb- ⇪ t: ppapi - Pepper Plugin API - Google Project Hosting 
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: Adobe 已经宣布新版 linux flash 将只支持 PPAPI
<caleb-> linux NPAPI flash 只有安全更新，不会再有新功能了
<alvin_rxg> 目前最希望的是 linux flash 能降低 cpu 耗用
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ +1
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 囧囧囧囧囧囧
<mike-w> 又xfce的否？
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 囧囧囧囧囧囧囧
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • Deepin Linux11.12,已经安装了Ubuntu软件中心，但是无法安装新立得，怎么办？求高手！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366004 错误原因是： 无法解决软件包依赖。 这个错误可能是需要不存在或不可能安装的软件包引起的。或者可能在软件包之间有冲突，它们不能同时安装。 详细信息： 下列软件包 …
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧
<CyrusYzGTt> 鬱悶，我現在也用回tor了。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: tor速度如何？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..還木有鏈接，等 bridges..
<XiaoQing> http://loop.xiami.com/room/29434
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 果然
<mugebjgd1> caleb-: 直接用chrome
<caleb-> mugebjgd1: libpepflashplayer.so 目前只有 chromeos 才有
<mugebjgd1> caleb-: chrome也带了吧
<caleb-> mugebjgd1: 所以要抓下来给 chrome / chromium 用
<roylez_> lainme: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dqmoumzjpwg.gif
<caleb-> mugebjgd1: chrome 是 libgcflashplayer.so, 是 NPAPI
<mugebjgd1> caleb-: 无所谓 反正能用
<caleb-> mugebjgd1: 看 log, 两种不太一样的
<mike-w> 用xfce时，改变窗口大小的时候总是不流畅
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 鏈接成功，去測試速度
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ... 
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..悲摧的。。 現在最高才 65.23KB/s
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: .
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 兲朝速度
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. ..傷心，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 之前 zer7ok介紹的 被 gfwed了。。看不了 youtube..
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 你买个Linode，顺便给我开一个ssh :P
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 找 cfy 貌似，這個人有米
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ... 
<roylez_> cfy: 黄金渣渣c出来
<pocoyo>  发现 preempt 的内核 反应比不是的还要卡一点，这是啥情况？
<caleb-> pocoyo: schedule 反复切换线程的问题吧
<caleb-> pocoyo: scheduler 反复切换线程的问题吧
<caleb-> 一般 桌面/服务器 基本用不到 realtime kernel
<pocoyo> caleb-: 听起来像，你 有经验。 请问怎么解决
<caleb-> pocoyo: 没需要 realtime kernel 的话就把补丁拿掉吧
<pocoyo> caleb-: 看编译内核的时候 不是说 preempt 的对桌面来说要好一点儿？
<pocoyo> caleb-: 什么补丁？
<Newbird> ssh 的port是什么东西？
<caleb-> pocoyo: 哦，我以为你用了 PREEMPT_RT 补丁
<pocoyo> caleb-: debian 里编译的时候 把 preempt 那个选项勾选了。
<pocoyo> caleb-: 结果我看老是卡一下那种。
<caleb-> pocoyo: 看 /boot/config* 用了哪些 preempt 選項
<pocoyo> caleb-: realtime kernel 算什么？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 小白鼠了一把，各种抽风，各种报错。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366010 还是欠打磨啊，登录进来的时候好歹给个渐变特效啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo_songwei — 2012-03-03 20:08 
<jiero> pocoyo: 现在似乎不需要那个realtime kernel了
<jiero> caleb-: 为啥中国产 raspberry pi 不能从中国买呢。。。
<jiero> caleb-: 无数中国产的东西都从中国买不到啊。。。。
<pocoyo> jiero: 那我是多此一举了。我还以为 preempt 的内核对桌面来说会快一点儿。
<jiero> pocoyo: 上次有人说某 c×补丁。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 找到代工厂也许可以买？
<pocoyo> jiero: 啥cx？
<mugebjgd1> caleb-: iphone也是中国产 也不能从中国买
<jiero> pocoyo: ck 补丁。 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/bfs-intro-future-of-linux-desktop-kernel.html
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: BFS 简介，Linux 桌面的极速未来？ — LinuxTOY
<mugebjgd1> caleb-: 就是全球化
<mugebjgd1> caleb-: 靠发错了
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 。。。
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 所以你回了天朝就会体会到优越性了
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 优越性？
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 哪里都是地方保护主义
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 保毛
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 你在富士康就能买到iphone? 想得美
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 你在富士康能买到人命
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 你的理解方式真低级。保护的当然是主体利益～
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 你高级
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 人命在中国是利益么。
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 什么是主体?
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 母体和城市? 谢小蒙?
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 查尔斯?
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 。。。那是什么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/versionupdate/2012/03/121002.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: ClearOS 6.2.0 Beta3 发布_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/versionupdate/2012/03/121004.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: wddns 1.6 发布，分省多线路智能DNS系统_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 主体=控制者
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 指东指西的团体。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/versionupdate/2012/03/121031.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: FFTW 3.3.1 发布，C语言快速傅立叶变换库_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<mugebjgd1> (13:13:46) jiero: mugebjgd1: 哪里都是地方保护主义
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 对啊。
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 但是不同定义的
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 这里的地方保护主义肯定和中国的地区不一样
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 一会儿控制者 一会儿地方保护主义. 你的脑子又进水了?
<pocoyo> jiero: 如果你非要问的话，不就图个快么，记着把配置弄到 1000Hz，开 preempt ，禁掉 dynamic ticks。 我就干了这事，感觉反而卡了。
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 。。。你脑子进水了。。。保护主义也是控制者能指使的范围
<jiero> pocoyo: 额。还是换好电脑好啊。
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 你不是在说天朝么
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 干嘛又提袋鼠国
<pocoyo> jiero: 这话没错。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]win7下安装了ubuntu11.10后默认启动设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366011 由于大部分文件都还在win7下，我想把win7设为默认启动，现在启动的时候win7是排在第一个，但是光标自动停在ubuntu上，我不去移动的话启动的是ubuntu。 我按照这个方法： 修改系统启动引导项。安装完成重启后你会发现默认启 …
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: systemd btrfs就够快了 普通内核稳定
<jiero> pocoyo: 用两台，一台一直干轻松的，一台有时启动，干重活
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 美国搞地方保护主义也就不去往中国卖了 ：D
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 这次raspberry pi 是英国人搞的，他们特别厌恶中国人的感觉。
<thanatoid^2> 求助突然就上不了网了（使火狐百度都上不了） 使得是路由器买的包月的1M网还没到期 这是什么问题
<pocoyo> caleb-: <caleb-> 一般 桌面/服务器 基本用不到 realtime kernel 什么情况下会用到？
<jiero> pocoyo: 有些服务需要。听说音频视频处理都要。。。
<caleb-> pocoyo: 要求反应时间短的
<thanatoid^2> 恩又好了 也不知道为什么 
<jiero> pocoyo: 最终还是自己下载了 e16 源码编译了。。。
<jiero> lol
<pocoyo> caleb-: jiero 还是不怎么明白 我的机器貌似 默认的就好。
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: 高速io响应
<thanatoid^2> 又不行了。。。
<thanatoid^2> 是网络不行么/
<pocoyo> mugebjgd1: 咱这情况 一般都没有高速io 响应吧，我用了 preempt 的感觉切换程序的时候一顿一顿的。
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: 工控 才用 你桌面没有任何意义
<pocoyo> mugebjgd1: 懂了，反正我就是画蛇添足  所以我推薦一般將Linux做桌面應用的人，可以改用RT核心工控是啥？
<pocoyo> mugebjgd1: 怎么网上很多贴子都推荐 RT 核心 有毛病不是？
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: real time kernel?
<pocoyo> mugebjgd1: 嗯。
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: 脑子进屎了 无疑
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: 工控会用
<pocoyo> mugebjgd1: http://linux.chinaunix.net/techdoc/system/2007/06/23/960962.shtml  http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/planet/view.article.php?3272/b  都说有。 
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: 音频处理 服务器有意义
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: 桌面没有意义
<pocoyo> mugebjgd1: 你跟他们说反了。
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: 我们公司的机器用rtkernel
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: 为了响应高速的io 
<pocoyo> mugebjgd1: 好吧。算你对
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: 桌面用你感觉不到
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: 除非你做音频处理 录制 什么的 有可能
<pocoyo> mugebjgd1: 我感觉到 preempt 的顿了。
<mugebjgd1> pocoyo: XD
<pocoyo> mugebjgd1: 可能就是 caleb- 说的 scheduler 反复切换线程的问题吧
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • linbqq-pidgin项目雄起。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366019 自从有了LIBQQ－PIDGIN项目，大家可以在UBUNTU下用QQ客户端了，不过这项目不知道因为什么原因停止了，有人说是已经实现了基本的文字功能，不过EMPATHY插件下还有很多功能没实现，本人只希望能用上QQ的群，如果能实现语音或视频就太好了 …
<MeaCulpa_> .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<XiaoQing> MeaCulpa roylez .
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<pocoyo> roylez_: 晚上 这里总静悄悄啊
<yall> MaskRay: miredo咋配的。看你是v6的ip
<roylez_> pocoyo: 恩
<roylez_> pocoyo: e神不在静悄悄
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我上次推荐的片儿 还是获奖的啊。
<XiaoQing> ofan: 好~
<pocoyo> roylez_: 好久不见 e 神了。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 面瘫的都挺牛的
<yall> pocoyo: 昨天exp出现了一次
<roylez_> pocoyo: 他在海南看人妖刚回
<pocoyo> roylez_: 哈哈 啥叫面瘫？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 两会的时候不是也有个面瘫的老大么
 * pocoyo 开始对着 irc 发呆
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/02/24/147367644/six-legged-giant-finds-secret-hideaway-hides-for-80-years?sc=fb&cc=fp
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Six-Legged Giant Finds Secret Hideaway, Hides For 80 Years : Krulwich Wonders... : NPR
<pocoyo> 妈的 看西游记算了。
<MeaCulpa_> 超级节虫？
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡，演西游记啊
<pocoyo> jiero: 我演八戒得了，能泡妹子
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 恩。80年前以为绝种了的。结果在一个孤立的礁石上发现了24头，全都呆在一棵植物下.... 澳大利亚政府批准带了4头回来，现在变成了700多
<pocoyo> 今天这网速还不给图片
<pocoyo> 力。
<jiero> pocoyo: 你当然要演唐僧 :)
<jiero> roylez_ 什么？
<jiero> 批准带回哪里？
<roylez_> jiero: 渣渣袋鼠
<roylez_> jiero: 墨尔本动物园
<jiero> roylez_ 又输给巨魔了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 连着打不过巨魔呢。。。奇怪
<jiero> roylez_ 什么法师都是2下秒，打巨魔被对方2下干翻。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 绝迹的动物。奇怪还政府批准带回来。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 被渔民拿去当钓饵搞绝种的
<sulit> 各位人胸
<jiero> roylez。。。
<sulit> 问一下那个solaris如何
<roylez_> jiero: nnnnnd，一到了晚上，npr的音乐台成脱口秀节目了
<roylez_> jiero: 老外起床了，nnnnnnnnd
<jiero> roylez话说这里的渔业公司开始宣传不用网捉鱼了，用吊的。。。
<jiero> lol
<sulit> 仁兄
<sulit> 仁兄们
<sulit> 怎么感觉那个solaris那么慢，GUI
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 安一个软件 或在线 体验 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366024 各位 有没有 像软件 一样的 东西 安上就能体验一下UBUntu 或是在线的， 不想 弄虚拟机 驱动 乱七八糟的。懂得帮帮啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 段福相016 — 2012-03-03 21:39 
<sulit> 各位仁兄
<LOL_> jiero: 感冒了，难受
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 什么鱼？
<sulit> 大家捧捧场啊
<XiaoQing> LOL 痛经了 难受。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 。。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 有时我会怀疑你是男的
<XiaoQing> 为毛
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我怀疑裸姐是女的
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 澳洲海域的鱼，有日本人来捞的吧，袋鼠国自己保护没用
<sulit> Xiaofan, 表示同情
<sulit> Xiaofan, 错了
<XiaoQing> sulit: 是不是发错人了。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 直觉
<XiaoQing> LOL 囧
<sulit> XiaoQing, 你名字真艺术
<XiaoQing> sulit: 怎么说~
 * LOL_ 拉拉jiero的小手，
<sulit> XiaoQing, baishe怎么样
<LOL_> skyhacker: 天空黑客？
<CyrusYzGTt> 空客
<XiaoQing> lol
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 抱抱
<sulit> XiaoQing, 小青
<XiaoQing> su
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 抱抱 親親 愛愛
<XiaoQing> sulit: 到
<asdf1> dou zai 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天在学校的机房玩了会netcat,
<asdf1> ~~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<asdf1> 什么是netcat
<sulit> XiaoQing, 你是女的吗
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: telnet过去之后不知该干啥
<XiaoQing> sulit: 是啊
<LOL_> asdf1: nc
<sulit> XiaoQing, 哪里的女的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..額。。 給全校免費 一小時
<XiaoQing> sulit: 威海
<Evanescence> 哪个命令是用于交换按键的? 我想交换Fn和Windows键.
<sulit> XiaoQing, 身份整后12位
<XiaoQing> 囧
<XiaoQing> 94年5月
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: telnet过去后删了个文件，然后改了个文件名，然后不知该干啥，就下了
<XiaoQing> Evanescence: 你好~
<sulit> XiaoQing, qq号
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。 額，找 安安
<Evanescence> XiaoQing: hi
<XiaoQing> sulit: 擦 日照的
<asdf1> 怎么加入别的群里啊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 安安是谁
<asdf1> 日本的群里怎么加入
<sulit> XiaoQing, 额，这么强
<asdf1> 我用的pidgin
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 國國是男的  安安是女的。。
<LOL_> asdf1: 你qq上多了吧
<asdf1> 有点
<sulit> XiaoQing, 我是日*的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 这里谁说安安
<asdf1> 我记得好像是/join #japan
<asdf1> 但是现在没人啊
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..  不知道。。
<XiaoQing> sulit: 你多大啊
<asdf1> ~~~~
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 找高手问问
<sulit> Xiaofan, 哥比你大好几岁呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<sulit> XiaoQing, 哥比你大号几岁呢
<sulit> Xiaofan, 对不住哈
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神，你也在呀，正好问个问题
<caleb-> LOL_: 我不是大神…
<XiaoQing> sulit: 酱紫
<XiaoQing> sulit: 工作了？
<sulit> caleb-, 是大爷啊？
<LOL_> caleb-: win下 telnet过去之后该干啥
<caleb-> LOL_: telnet 到 win32?
<sulit> XiaoQing, 没，我这么大年纪了，还在上学，真是我人生的悲剧
<caleb-> LOL_: 想干啥都行啊，只要有对应服务
<caleb-> LOL_: 有人用 telnet 上 irc / 收 mail 的
<LOL_> caleb-: win xp
<XiaoQing> sulit: 酱紫啊
<caleb-> LOL_: xp 没啥服务能用 telnet 的吧？
<LOL_> caleb-: 我用过telnet 扫描端口 上irc pop smtp
<sulit> caleb-, 请教一下，minix源码该从哪儿读啊？别介意我开玩笑哈
<caleb-> sulit: 没研究 minix
<caleb-> 话说 minix 才刚出新版…
<LOL_> caleb-: 正因为不知道telnet过去之后该干啥，所以才问你呀
<sulit> caleb-, 谢谢
<LOL_> caleb-: 给点建议
<caleb-> LOL_: 先在 xp 上装服务器？
<sulit> caleb-, 我这真的想看一下那个源码，可是我下的源码里面连readme都没
<caleb-> LOL_: 这年头 telnet 真没什么好玩的，除非想研究各种网络 protocol
<caleb-> LOL_: 要不去玩 telnet bbs 吧
<caleb-> LOL_: 找个 telnet bbs 代码来看
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。
<LOL_> caleb-: 嗯，去年写bot的时候，telnet 过irc
<jiero> MeaCulpa不知道什么鱼呢。。。
<sulit> XiaoQing, 哎，人家退了
<jiero> MeaCulpa 日本捕鱼全世界么。。。都不新鲜了
<sulit> XiaoQing, 不会发错了
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 日本人把蓝鳍金枪鱼吃的快绝种了
 * LOL_ 从背后抱住了 jiero ，
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 。。。
<skyhacker> LOL_: 随便改的名字 - =
<jiero> lol_等着过肩摔么。。。
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 你被后插入了
<LOL_> jiero: 你是个娘们, lol
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: you re right
<jiero> mugebjgd1:  LOL_  你们两个不正经的
<XiaoQing> sulit: 绝对没错
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: +1
 * CyrusYzGTt 從背後抱住 XiaoQing 
<mugebjgd1> XiaoQing: 伪萝莉
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 又在
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 。。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: :)
<XiaoQing> mugebjgd1: 伪娘
<XiaoQing> adam8157 系啊 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ;)
<jiero> mugebjgd1: 假男人。。。
<XiaoQing> ^_^
 * LOL_ 从背后抱住了 jiero ，头依偎在 jiero 的肩膀上，
<XiaoQing> OMG。。。。。。。。。。
<mugebjgd1> jiero: 对我是真老头
<mugebjgd1> al
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: playstation vita
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 269€
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> cfy: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..??
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，你叫我啊
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 谁有米？
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<jiero> lol_ 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你才有米
<jiero> cfy: 你干吗把米都吃了鸭子
<cfy> jiero: 。。。
<skyhacker> 感觉emacs好难学好 = =
<CyrusYzGTt> vim路過
<CyrusYzGTt> nano飄過
 * XiaoQing 今天又痛经 今晚入睡会是个艰难的过程 不过要睡了 
<CyrusYzGTt> edit走過
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 晚安
<XiaoQing> roylez 主席晚安~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 晚安，。 需要幫你洗內內麼
<XiaoQing> adam8157 当叔晚安~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 晚安
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 这么懂事 哈哈~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 嗯嗯
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你还用个dos下的edit?
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 晚安
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..是 BSD的那個
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你还用个bsd?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是，，是 cjb.net的，，ssh進去，玩過
<alvin_rxg> Title: CJB.NET (@ cjb.net)
<mugebjgd1> XiaoQing: 痛经?
<mugebjgd1> XiaoQing: 这么厉害
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 让 mldonkey 下载完成时弹出消息（2012-03-03 首发） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366029 Code: # 使用方法： Options -> Files ->    file_started_cmd -> 填入 /var/lib/mldonkey/popmsg-started    file_completed_cmd -> 填入 /var/lib/mldonkey/popmsg-completed # 设置特权，一定要 NOPASSWD， 另外注意 notify-send2 路径 visudo #{ mldonkey localhost=NOPA …
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还cjb.net  。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: CJB.NET (@ cjb.net)
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不過最近。。貌似被 銷號了。。 超過三個月登錄不上
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 一直没用过cjb.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: CJB.NET (@ cjb.net)
<MaskRay> caleb-: openssl s_client 收 mail... telnet 太危险了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..好吧，， 當時我用的時候是 freeBSD 8.0的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你倒是好久没见活动了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..??
<jiero> 恩。还是装上debian再说。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我就记得freebsd的哪个拿着小三茶几的和翘着小尾巴的小恶魔，这是太可爱了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. .. - -||||
<sound> deadbeef官网都没法进，大家也是这样么？
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: e450很渣吗？
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: amd e450
<sound> 或者谁知道ubuntu11.10自带的banshee不支持CUE，这个有插件可以么
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 在本本上能装个Mac 不
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 能的，，要裝 intel版那個
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: amd e450的本能装吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..不知道
<changlizhi> 有木有嵌入式的前辈哦？
<LOL_> changlizhi: 神是，cfy也是
<changlizhi> 哦，我刚入门，给点小建议吧～！～
<changlizhi> cfy, 前辈
<cfy> changlizhi: 你是？
<changlizhi> 新手～～
<cfy> changlizhi: 哦。。。
<cfy> LOL_: 我什么时候成搞嵌入式的前辈了。。。
<changlizhi> cfy, 新手，想学嵌入式，今天买了一个2440的板子
<cfy> changlizhi: 哦。。我也想买。。
<changlizhi> cfy, 500大洋～～
<cfy> changlizhi: 呵呵。
<changlizhi> cfy, 有没有什么小建议呀？实在有点蒙啊！！
<LOL_> cfy: 你去年还不是搞过段嵌入吗，所以你就成了嵌入式的前辈，lol
<cfy> changlizhi: 建议？我觉得。。。
<cfy> changlizhi: 好像没吧。。
<changlizhi> cfy, ~~~
<changlizhi> 神是谁哦？
<LOL_> changlizhi: 神是一个猥琐男，
<changlizhi> LOL_, 介个～～～
<changlizhi> LOL_, 背后说人家坏话！
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 关于debian內核，backports的內核有什么优缺点？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366035 因为KMS的问题，想到了更新下內核，那就要用backports的了， 1. 那backports的內核的优缺点是什么呢？ 同样的问题还有xorg，扩大散至backports群（若是没有缺点，不全用backports了） 2.另问关于重编內核，只想解决问题的话，是 …
<changlizhi> pdf
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: +1
<changlizhi> pdf乱码怎么回事啊？
<mugebjgd1> changlizhi: ä½ 
<mugebjgd1> changlizhi: 你说话
<changlizhi> 怎么？
<mugebjgd1> changlizhi: 你说话结巴怎么回事
<changlizhi> 在装软件，机器卡了
<changlizhi> 。。。。
<changlizhi> playonlinux
<mugebjgd1> changlizhi: 啥意思 我土鳖 不懂
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 这几天撸管管没有
<changlizhi> 在装playonlinux的时候卡住了
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 马勒戈壁的 就2个傻逼游行 这里来了一堆警察
<alvin_rxg> lol
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 天天撸2次
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: ? 不懂
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 弄的我不敢出门
<alvin_rxg> 小城市，可以理解
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 关键在家门口
<alvin_rxg> :|
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你居然还看我blog
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 我想去mediamarkt看看
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg:还有傻逼直升飞机 
 * MeaCulpa 要死了，刚才电信对我浏览器弹出菜单了，iphone4S火热预订...
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd1: 你老婆不是不讓你買麽？
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 飞一会儿就行了吧
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 她在国内
<MeaCulpa> 把鬼妹
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 将在外 君命有所不授
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd1: 所謂將在外，君命不受了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 孤岛危机是个啥游戏
<mugebjgd1> LOL:fps
<MeaCulpa> 很有特色的FPS
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 要求配置是不是很高
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 不知道 我觉得不高
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 网上说要i7的芯，GT什么的显卡
<MeaCulpa> 玩ET啊
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: amd apu就够了
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: amd e450行吗
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 悬
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 我的是a6 3650
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 哦
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: a4也很低级吧
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: www.360buy.com/product/536307.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【三星NP-E3415-S03CN】三星（SAMSUNG）NP-E3415-S03CN 14英寸笔记本电脑 (E450 2G 500G HD6470M 1G独显 W7 蓝牙）银色 【行情 报价 ... (@ 360buy.com)
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 帮我看看，它怎么样
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: ？你怎么知道？
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 你要买?
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你不是comment了么
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 配置是不是很低
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 哦，那好久了吧。。
<CyrusYzGTt> v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU5OTYxOTYw.html
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 因为我也好久不去，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU5OTYxOTYw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 哈哈。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU50TYx0TYw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 如何对付晚回家的男人 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU50TYxOTYw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 如何对付晚回家的男人 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 你用来干嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU5OTYx0TYw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 想换各种系统和学习C,学校要开C的课程了
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 当直升飞机像苍蝇一样飞来飞去 是相当的烦人啊
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 上网本足够了
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 上网本貌似都两千了，干脆再加一千换个本
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 还不如买台式机
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd1: 你别瞎出招。
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 在学校买台式？
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: thinkpad 台式机 上网本 就这3个选择
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 告诉你，随便买，到市场上，看到那个喜欢（价格允许范围内），直接买就是了。不用考虑什么好与不好，都一样。
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 貌似都说三星的屏幕不错，所以就看上三星了，acer和asus的性价比貌似也挺高
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: thinkpad的键盘爽
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 棒子的散热不好
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 关键是资金不充足
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 笔记本买thinkpad不会后悔
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 那就更不用考虑了，更无所谓了，随便买一个，学成后有钱了就在买个好的。
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 质量没的说
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 没钱就直接来个上网本
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 上网本和 台式机绝对是黄金搭档
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 你别听他瞎说，他高薪厚职，买什么都是benz
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: 扯淡
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: 我的上网本189欧
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: 台式机550欧
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 你别信他的，他买的上网本是给他老婆用的。他不用上班忘本。
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 不用上网本。
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: Linux asus-arch 3.2.8-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Feb 27 22:13:59 UTC 2012 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: 这不是上网本 是什么?
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: 正在用上网本 我自己一个 老婆一个
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd1: ssd买了吗？
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: fishoneeyed  自从用了moto的手机，我发现现在我已经对显示很差的屏幕已经有了恐惧，再也无法忍受渣的显示了
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: 没有 傻逼纳粹游行
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: 就2个人 来了一帮别的人
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd1: 两个人你还怕？
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: 2个纳粹 反纳粹的来了一帮
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd1: 那就更不用怕了。
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 那就直接买个上网本
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 买个显示器
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 外接用
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: 出门 mediamarkt
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd1: 现在？
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd1: 不是用online店了吗？
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: online店里没有
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: 只有实体店里有
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: 走了
<LOL_> mugebjgd1:  fishoneeyed 你们用过3.0寸的屏只有240x320的手机吗，你们用过之后就知道我的痛苦了，我现在都有种想把它砸了的冲动
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 我用过没屏幕的你信不信？
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 没屏幕也比屏幕渣的不能行的好
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd1: 今天起床你和我说过几句之后，我还看了一会。
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 你既然承认这个道理，何必又想用少的钱买好的东西？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，半夜上来发帖呢
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 我从来不相信3千多元的笔记本能用，或者说至少能满意。还不如像mu说的买个上网本。
<adam8157> roylez_: 思密达
<roylez_> adam8157: 金克拉
<adam8157> roylez_: ssh到公司拿这个下东西呢, 周一回去收割 https://github.com/iambus/xunlei-lixian
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: iambus/xunlei-lixian · GitHub
<roylez_> adam8157: 没有会员玩个毛
<adam8157> roylez_: pp有 我蹭他的
<roylez_> adam8157: ... ppppppp
<adam8157> roylez_: pity
<mugebjgd1> fishoneeyed: LOL_ 3000多的笔记本能用  我曾经就买过4000的acer笔记本 但是cpu不行
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd1: 看吧，你都是不行。
<roylez_> adam8157: 他是财主啊。又是vpn又是迅雷的
<xxoo> hi
<kk> xxoo, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: www.360buy.com/product/536307.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【三星NP-E3415-S03CN】三星（SAMSUNG）NP-E3415-S03CN 14英寸笔记本电脑 (E450 2G 500G HD6470M 1G独显 W7 蓝牙）银色 【行情 报价 ... (@ 360buy.com)
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 那这个行不
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 编c上网本都够
<mugebjgd1> LOL_: 跑linux
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 网上说它的屏幕显示清晰
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 基本上来说，我不会买韩国的产品
<adam8157> roylez_: 你才是
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 所以说，看都不会看。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我啥都没有
<LOL_> mugebjgd1: 我现在只有一个要求，屏幕要清晰
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 要屏幕清晰
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: mugebjgd1 那家的产品屏幕显示清晰
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 这个问题看来我回答不了你。告诉你个秘密，我真的不是卖屏幕。
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 韩国的东西是不是只是好看
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 每个人的看法都不同，不用太考虑别人的。
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 好与不好都不对，因为不好只可能是不适合你。
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 你问这么多有什么用呢？到头来，你可能觉得每个人说的都不对。
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 别想了，拿上你的心理价位，一个小时之内将东西买回来。over。
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 我有种感觉，不管我买那台，我都会后悔的，因为我总能发现他们的quedian
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 就像 不管飞向哪个方向，风总是迎面吹来的
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 只有出人命的时候才叫缺点，其余的都叫不适合，明白了吗？上面的缺点只代表不是和你。
<alvin_rxg> 我有種感覺，不管你和誰結婚，你都會後悔的，因為你總能發現她們的缺點
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 学学 alvin_rxg吧。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 你既然知道每个都会“缺点”，为什么还不能下决心？你是在等没有“缺点”的吗？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: LOL_ 我知道这种文体叫什么了：感觉体！
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 对了，你什么时候用上繁体了？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 1月初吧，具體忘了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: wieso？
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 嗯，在等没有缺点的，这是不是就像你老爸总不能在认识世界上所以女人后再结婚，那样就不会有你了， 我的缺点就是犹豫不绝
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 好看唄
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 你在说就有点人身攻击的意味了，这样就没意思了。
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: im sorry
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 告诉你，别拿和你说话人的旁人来讲笑话。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你在看笑话是不是？小心我扁你！
<alvin_rxg> 這有笑話麽？
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: sorry,我只是想说，我就像那个想认识完世界上所有女人之后再结婚的男人，我的缺点就是那样，说好听点就是追求完美
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你今天不是有课吗？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 等了20分鐘，教授沒來，回家了
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 完美是种理想。
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 但我感觉追求完美的过程就是一种惩罚
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 有一次，我上课去晚了，发现教室里面没有人。就到教授办公室去，教授说上课时间时没人去。现在我来了，就给我一个人上课。
<alvin_rxg> lol
<MeaCulpa> .
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 莫比乌斯圈是完美的。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 想想有点搞笑。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 我同學也經歷過的 
<root_____> names
<fishoneeyed> //names
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 对数螺线是完美的吗
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 完美不完美。
<cfy> Kandu: 牛牛晚安
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 不懂
<cfy> roylez: 主席，已经睡了呀。。
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 上面这句话的答案是什么？完全看你怎么断句。那么你说是不是完美的？
<cfy> LOL_: 还不睡
<cfy> MaskRay: 不断网么。。
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 其实我很喜欢阿基米德螺线
<LOL_> cfy: 要睡了
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 喜欢就好，很多人没有喜欢的。就像人没了信仰一样
<fishoneeyed> 。
<cfy> LOL_: 哦。
<LOL_> cfy: 好不容易过个星期天，明天还要去看篮球比赛，
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 我干觉它的公式实在是太简洁了，所以很喜欢它，而并不是它的图形如何优美，我其实没有审美眼光的
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 我喜欢函数，但我不喜欢几何，也不喜欢概论类的
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 因为函数能用公式告诉你它们之间的关系，
<Zypeh>  arch上用yaourt安装fvwm-patched失败了……
<Zypeh> <Zypeh> 就是停在这里
<Zypeh> <Zypeh> == > Starting build()
<Zypeh> <Zypeh> ** Applying Translucent menus patch **
<Zypeh> <Zypeh> /tmp/yaourt-tmp-zypeh/aur-fvwm-patched/./PKGBUILD: line 59: patch: commend not found 
<Zypeh> 怎么回事啊？
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 你不是在上高中吧？数理几何中那个不是需要用的函数的。
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 大一，
<Pwnna> o.o
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 已经半年多没碰过数学了
<Pwnna> 。。。。。
<skyhacker> .....
<Pwnna> 怎么可能半年没碰数学呢。。
<skyhacker> 不用学高数？
<LOL_> fishoneeyed: 现在连微分都忘光了，只记得一个导数
<fishoneeyed> LOL_: 初中高中的几何使用“看”的，以后的几何都只是数学函数的可见形式而已。
<LOL_> Pwnna:  skyhacker 因为我是一个坏学生，所以不学习
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 我也是一个坏学生。。
<skyhacker> LOL_: e......
<Pwnna> 但是数学还是很有意思的。
<LOL_> 其实我一直觉得四大微分中值定理都没有，应为用导数都可以推出来，不是用Leibniz的几何去描述，而是用物理运动去描述
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> multivariant gaussian distribution..
<Zypeh> = = 
<Pwnna> o.o
<hamo> adam8157 第三个那个脑参儿童的太欢乐了..
<LOL_> v是s关于t的一届导，a是二阶，当起点和初始速度相同的时候，加速度大的，函数就大
<adam8157> hamo: 你进来干啥
<LOL_> 费马引理可以再延伸下，
<hamo> adam8157  今天晚上真是忙忘了...你一发重口味视频...
<hamo> adam8157 我就想起来了..
<skyhacker> 0.0
<alvin_rxg> Zypeh: 那信息很清楚吧，是說沒找到 patch 呀
<mayli> j
<alvin_rxg> http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Zur-CeBIT-droht-ein-Streik-bei-Bussen-und-Bahnen
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Zur CeBIT droht ein Streik bei Bussen und Bahnen Aus der Stadt Hannover / HAZ - Hannoversche Allgemeine
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd1: 
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<skyhacker> 什么网址？
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 干嘛?
<alvin_rxg> 星期四罢工…
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 罢什么工?
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 我一去mediamarkt
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 特价的ssd早没了 抢光很久了 后来买了个游戏.....
<alvin_rxg> 下周四，CeBit 期間……所有 üstra 的 bus 和 bahn 不開了……
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 你猜是啥
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd1: 你不是買飛機麽？
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 我不去cebit
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 什么飞机?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd1: 直升飛機
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 没时间玩那个
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: 买了一款游戏 猜猜看
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> 我不認為你會買 pc游戲的
<mugebjgd1> alvin_rxg: pc游戏
<alvin_rxg> o:
 * mugebjgd1 看电影 做饭
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: android 有啥好的日歷軟件嗎？ android 自身的很糟糕。用過 colornote，挺好但裏邊的同步功能是廢的。現在在用 business calendar
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日历软件?
<mugebjgd> 自带的
<alvin_rxg> 對。你不是有用那啥 *note 麽？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: evernote是日记软件
<alvin_rxg> :/  呃
<alvin_rxg> 我也准備下晚餐…
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 买了吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 早就没了
<mugebjgd> 炒菜
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: fishoneeyed我不当厨子绝对是可惜了
<alvin_rxg> 我沒資格，那我就做個美食家吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 厨艺要练
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: fishoneeyed 你们2个吃的什么
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 面包
<alvin_rxg> 隨便唄
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你老婆不在家 你就吃面包?
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 自己做啊 
<alvin_rxg> 比我還懶，我就隨便，有啥隨便放一起，類似 eintopf 一樣搞點
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: .....
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 鸡胸肉烧茄子灯笼椒
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: fishoneeyed 香
<alvin_rxg> 學生宿舍的電視將換 kabel deutschland ... 有 90個頻道 + 26個外語頻道。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 马勒戈壁
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 这世道 
<alvin_rxg> 3月和4月更換。4月底5月初可以使用。
<alvin_rxg> 那要交錢的啊，3塊錢一個月
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很便宜啊
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> mediamarkt 0% 什麽？剛廣告看到，他丫語速太快了
<mugebjgd> 不行 炒多了
<mugebjgd> 吃不完了
<mugebjgd> 倒掉...
<alvin_rxg> 不是明天留著早餐嗎？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不吃隔夜的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你那么做饭 练不出手艺的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 练几个菜给自己吃 以后也用的到
<alvin_rxg> 我會番茄炒蛋
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那是看家菜
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 随便炒
<alvin_rxg> 我會土豆絲炒土豆
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 会的真多
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看到sony psp vita了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屏幕很大
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 确实不错 但是也不轻 好沉
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老的sony psp e1006很便宜 99欧
<alvin_rxg> 上頭的 ip 在美國
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真三国无双ing
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 還是 呂布 一個殺100萬
<mugebjgd> al
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 手腕都疼了
<alvin_rxg> 真三國不是挺好的麽？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩 是不错
<alvin_rxg> 哪個版本？ 4?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 5
<alvin_rxg> 5 也不錯的啊。
<alvin_rxg> 呂布是不是很是很強韓的？
<alvin_rxg> *強悍
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当然 你的机器能玩?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 能，4年前玩的4。 5稍稍玩過
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小日本做的中国历史游戏比中国人强多了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 虽然说很多都是中国外包的 但是创意是小日本的
<alvin_rxg> 他們沒歷史，所以只好拿中國的故事來做游戲
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那倒不是 日本人的创新能力比国人强
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 教育的问题 估计是
<alvin_rxg> :/
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天差点结识一个女的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我要单身就绝对要电话了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 不是單身也可以要的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不好, 让我老婆知道 我死定了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 跟老婆商量商量
<mugebjgd> ofan: 屁 不用商量
<mugebjgd> ofan: 商量就是主动交代 直接死
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你又看那个网站呢
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不商量怎么知道，在图书馆，不敢看
<mugebjgd> ofan: 怕什么
<ofan> mugebjgd: 影响不好
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没事 说不定你看着看着 一会儿就有美国白人妹子约你了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 先办正事
<ofan> mugebjgd: 会不会fortran?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不会
<ofan> latex能不能直接画图？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 应该剋
<mugebjgd> 可以
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好无聊
<alvin_rxg> 玩真三國無雙
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无聊....
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在对游戏就那么回事 老了
<alvin_rxg> 那就 真三國無聊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有童真了..
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还有 
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对了 你有个nds?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当时多少钱买的
<kk>  06:15
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-04
<sindelar> names
<sindelar> ?
<sindelar> who is here
<sindelar> say hello
<sindelar> !
<sindelar> ?
<sindelar> mengfei: are you relly named mengfei?
<mengfei> 我的网名梦飞，从我接触网络开始一直用的这个网名，没改过
<ofan> mengfei: mm?
<sindelar> mengfei: can you type in english ? tty1 does not support chinese icon
<ofan> sindelar: install X
<sindelar> ofan: i know it ,but i am thinkink which one i shuld install ,kde or genome?
<sindelar> thinking
<mengfei> openbox
<sindelar> i have never heard of it !
<sindelar> mengfei: what is openbox?
<sindelar> a x
<sindelar> ?
<mengfei> 窗口管理器，我就用的这个 openbox+tint2+feh+pcmanfm做的桌面
<sindelar>  i see
<jiero> lol
<jiero> I don't have IME installed...
<jiero> bad bad dumb i am.
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 令 ifplugd 支持网桥和弹出消息（2012-03-04 更新） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366062 令 ifplugd 支持网桥和弹出消息 更新日志： 2012-03-04 无实质性变更。仅修改对于网桥的弹出消息提示方式。比如原本只提示“eth0”并不能说明 eth0 已加入网桥，现改为提示“br0:eth0”以求清晰。 2012-03-03  …
<david_wu> 多年不来啦，明显不活跃啦
<david_wu> 差点自己的账号密码都忘了。。
<jiero> Old PCs were sold to 2nd hand, brand new ones run Win7
<sindelar> today is sunday ,it is time to relax
<jiero> We love crawling
<david_wu> 用手机上这个屏幕还真有点小
<jiero> o
<jiero> leaving
<jiero> the font rendering have bugs with intel GMA3000 driver
<jiero> not sure how far it affected.
<Freebuilder> 寻寻觅觅冷冷清清
<bees> 喊一声！
<Freebuilder> 哄哄
<Freebuilder> è½°è½°
<yall> .
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Mozilla 的B2G有人试过吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366065 看了下好像很好玩的样子。好想试试。 object https://github.com/andreasgal/B2G 统计信息: 发表于 由 jadeity — 2012-03-04 9:55 
<Freebuilder> 用 wm 搭的桌面，有什么优雅点的关机方式没？
<yall> Freebuilder: gksu halt
<Freebuilder> yall, 汗！那和 sudo shutdown -h now 有什么区别！
<yall> Freebuilder: 还有个dbus的方法。貌似是需要hal的？
<Freebuilder> yall, 暴力！
<yall> Freebuilder: 区别在于，可以加入到菜单里，而且是图形界面输入密码的。
<Freebuilder> yall, dbus 那个我也试了，也很暴力的样子，远没有 gdm 那么优雅。
<Freebuilder> yall, 我做了个关机对话框，不用密码的
<yall> Freebuilder: 暴力啥。正常情况下，吾都是按REISUB或者电源键关机的。
<Freebuilder> yall,  gdm 关机后面都有信息的，直接来的没有，就看见 tty1 的 login: 然后突然就黑了。
<yall> Freebuilder: 反正都要关机了，作的那么漂亮有啥用额
<MaskRay> fcitx-sunpinyin似乎需要dbus。本来我不用 eval `dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session` 的
<yall> MaskRay: fcitx确实需要那的。
<yall> MaskRay: 你看csslayer的。
<MaskRay> yall: pinyin googlepinyin不需要，sunpinyin要
<yall> ..
<MaskRay> echo '%wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/halt' >> /etc/sudoers; sudo halt
<yall> 反正吾从来不用shutdown的
<kk> 新 校园网拨号 • 校园网我该拿你怎么办！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366066 学校用的是锐捷3.63版本。之前装都不支持w7，还特地跑了次网络中心…… 这次装了ubuntu11.10问题又来了。上网啊上网，悲催的我装的还是64位的啊，所以什么birl，ruijieclient都不能用啊。那都是32位的啊啊啊啊啊啊 这样就只有mentohust …
<Freebuilder> who -r 得到“运行级别 2 2012-03-04 07:29                   最近=S”
<Freebuilder> 最近怎么是 S？不是 1？
<yall> Freebuilder: 你开单用户模式了吧
<Freebuilder> yall, “开”什么意思
<yall> Freebuilder: 检查grub参数。后边有没有single
<Freebuilder> yall, 没有，现在是 2 级别，最近应该是 1 才是，怎么是 S
<yall> Freebuilder: 额。1和S应该是一样的吧
<yall> 都是单用户模式。
<Freebuilder> yall, 有点不同， S 下的脚本多熟只能运行一次， 1 下的可以多次运行
<yall> Freebuilder: 你说initscripts?
<Freebuilder> yall, 我很好奇， rc1.d/* 明明是运行了的，系统启动明明是从 1 到 2 过来的，怎么 who -r 显示最近=S
<roylez_> ChanServ: http://i1.kl688.com/kl688File/2012-3/2012030213070747243.jpg
<yall> roylez_: 和ChanServ讲啥
<roylez_> yall: 找不到活人，只有跟bot聊
<yall> roylez_: 你'log下，看有活人不。包括你自己. :em04 
<roylez_> yall: 就我一个活人
<Freebuilder> 我是机器人
<yall> roylez_: 额。吾死了？
<yall>  :em06 
<Freebuilder> 我的系统就是 Linux，我在研究我自己
<roylez_> yall: 你在梦游
<yall> roylez_: 哦。这样啊
<roylez_> yall: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/9816b302jw1dqmugp9hcfg.gif
<Freebuilder> 新的 stat 命令是不是有个 %m 了？
<Freebuilder> 我的 Debian stable 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> - -
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 课程设计求助！64位的linux的系统调用表在哪个文件夹的哪个文件里 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366071 RT！望各位大神能够解答！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyflame — 2012-03-04 11:10 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.leiphone.com/plugin-free-voice-call.html'
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-30168
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 30168:Endian UTM Firewall v2.4.x & v2.5.0 多个Web安全漏洞 - Sebug
<caasi> 出问题了。开个bash占cpu24+%
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 新装的11.04，无显卡驱动怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366073 如题，无法开启3D，买电脑时附有光盘，求怎样安装显卡驱动 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lucidman — 2012-03-04 11:39 
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: STL 的 sort() 在全相等的数据下会退化 O(n^2) ?
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不会。partition层数有阈值控制
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 是 ISO C++ 规定的还是 GNU 规定的？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不知道。ISO C++可能规定了它的复杂度吧，sgi stl是这样实现的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: C11 有多大变化？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助，ubuntu升成了kubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366076 话说那天晚上糊里糊涂的用kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade升级自己的ubuntu11.10，现在才发现自己的系统变成了貌似变成了kubuntu，因为没有unity5.4，也没有privacy，对比百度图片发现和kubuntu12.04一模一样，怎么办啊？能换回ubuntu吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 s …
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/algorithm/sort/
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: sort - C++ Reference
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 标准中规定最差是 n^2
<byzantium> linux下有好的图片处理软件吗 
<byzantium> 我想把1寸的照片改成2寸的 
<namoamitabuddha> convert
<namoamitabuddha> 软件包是 imagemagick
<jdbr> 有没有谁遇到过系统待机之后外接usb设备用不了的啊？
<jdbr> 用lsusb命令 会发现“Bus 002 Device 011: ID 15d9:0a4c Trust International B.V. USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse”
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 搜索不到无线网络信号 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366077 刚开始装机的时候调好了的，连上网了，用的pppoE，然后更新了一下组件，之后就成这个样子了，而且开机都要进行长时间网络配置，该怎么办？希望解决，谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yixiao1235 — 2012-03-04 12:38 
<byzantium> 怎么从1寸的转为2寸的呀
<byzantium> 谁在linux下作过图片
<byzantium> 照片处理 
<CyrusYzGTt> gimp
<CyrusYzGTt> shotwell
<byzantium> 能作1寸照片向2寸的转换吗 
<[ub]> 新 C/C++/Java • [资源分享]C++ reference速查 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366078 见这里： http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp 非常新且详细，带示例。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangboyun — 2012-03-04 12:58 
<Guest70371> ubuntu 偶尔启动的时候 图标什么的显示不正常 重启后正常 视什么原因
<hamo> hi
<[ub]> hamo, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<Guest70371> 难道这就是 机器人
<Guest70371> 真的假的
<Guest70371> hi
<[ub]> Guest70371, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<Guest70371> 额 收到
<kingbo> 早
<tangkii> f
<tangkii> where is bot?
 * reiv 
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs配置错误。。an error occurred while loading /home/cbzh/.emacs http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366080 如题，不多说，上图。。 配置代码也贴上。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ziber — 2012-03-04 13:39 
<yue> [ub]: hey : )
<Necessarius> 伙计们问一下，nick的密码疑似被人改了，怎么办？
<psychologe> ububtu上有没有什么软件，能过使用无线路由的pin码连接上路由，
<tangkii> wc
<tangkii> quit
<tangkii> ls
<tangkii> man
<DaBao> 真是见鬼，成功安装了 LinuxMint，可进入系统后只有上下面板和壁纸，点击任何地方都木有用
<tangkii> help
<tangkii>  help
<unixcourse> tangkii: type 'man command-name' to see the manual.
<DaBao> 这一情况和当年了11.04一个样。。。
<unixcourse> tangkii: or 'help command-name' or 'info command-name'
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不移出硬盘中的文件如何安装新系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366086 我的ubuntu系统版本是10.04，用了两年了，现在反应比较慢，然后装的软件也多，各种各样的设置估计也不不少。 我想装到最新的12.04，如果靠升级的话，不仅有风险，而且得一步步从10.10到11.04到11.10到12.04，非常麻烦。 我 …
<asdf1> ~
<asdf1> 有人吗
<[ub]> asdf1, .. ..  ㍦ 
<Xiaofan> ....有在无聊的小白菜
<asdf1> o  
<yall> 有bot不
<asdf1> 男的女的？
<david_wu> asdf1 没人
<Xiaofan> = =|||||
<asdf1> 哦 
<mugebjgd> asdf1: 你在win上建个新用户名能死啊?
<asdf1> ~~
<asdf1> 怎么建啊
<mugebjgd> asdf1 [~Administr@219.222.73.129] hat den Raum betreten.
<mugebjgd> 噗
<asdf1> ？
<DaBao> 哈哈
<lishijie> ?
<lishijie> 真不会
<mugebjgd> lishijie: 找你的 CyrusYzGTt去
<lishijie> 怎么加入别的频道啊
<lishijie> 什么意思
<lishijie> ？？、
<lishijie> ？
<Xiaofan> 。。。。/join 什么的吧。。。
<lishijie> 哦 
<lishijie> 有日本的频道吗？
<yall> 又一个用闻到死的
<yall> ls
<lishijie> ?
<Xiaofan> = =我想不起来斜杠到底哪边。。
<DaBao> 是：瘟到死
<unixcourse> lishijie: #wikipedia-jp
<lishijie> oh
<lishijie> 谢谢
<lishijie> 这个是什么频道啊
<unixcourse> lishijie: 维基百科日文频道
<lishijie> 哦 
<Xiaofan> 。。。。。。。。。。
<unixcourse> lishijie: 试试#ubuntu-ja 或者#ubuntu-jp
<lishijie> 那要是加入别的频道能加吗
<lishijie> ok
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 突然想一口氣把Lxde啊Xfce啊Kde啊E17啊啥的統統裝上,不過我不知道那些包的名稱,另外有沒有什麽需要注意的? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366089 突然想一口氣把Lxde啊Xfce啊Kde啊E17啊啥的統統裝上, 不過我不知道那些包的名稱, 另外有沒有什麽需要注意的? 统计信息: 发表于 由 1277135471 — 2012-03-04 14:33 
<lishijie> 没人啊 
<lishijie> 好了
<lishijie> 哈哈
<unixcourse> lishijie: 你是想要联系日语？
<unixcourse> 练习
<lishijie> 都要在前面加个ubuntu？
<lishijie> 恩 
<unixcourse> lishijie: 不是的。
<lishijie> 有这个想法
<pocoyo> ubuntu-jp?
<lishijie> 没事和日本人交流交流
<lishijie> 那么，加入别的频道有什么规律呢》
<Xiaofan> 。。。  /join #ubuntu-jp ?
<pocoyo> 没事和日本女人交流交流
<lishijie> 真了解我
<lishijie> 哈哈 
<lishijie> 我是要感化感化日本人~
<unixcourse> 频道名-号后面是本地化频道字符串。比如cn，tw，uk等等
<lishijie> oh
<lishijie> 那么，前面的呢》
<pocoyo> lishijie: /join #womon-jp 
<pocoyo> woman ?
<unixcourse> lishijie: 前面的当然是关于ubuntu的东东嘛
<lishijie> 不行啊，/join #womon-jp只有一个人
<yall> .
<Xiaofan> = =～
<Xiaofan> 好吧我承认我也敲了下进去看了看。。
<lishijie> 每个话题都有人吗
<lishijie> 有没有关艺术的啊
<unixcourse> lishijie: 百度之，google之。你懂得。
<lishijie> I see
<lishijie> 哈哈 
<yall> No-Baidu
<lishijie> 你们都是多大的人啊
<lishijie> 有没20左右的
<mugebjgd> lishijie: 这里有16的 有40多的 你要哪种?
<lishijie> 晕
<lishijie> 没
<lishijie> 我怎么才能注册啊
<Xiaofan> lishijie: 你到底是来干啥的？调戏妹子？
<lishijie> 没有 
<lishijie> 偶尔学下英语的
<lishijie> 本人是好人~
<Xiaofan> 我老早就不信这种地方有好人鸟。。。
<lishijie> ~~！~！~！
<lishijie> 好吧~，我画画去了！
<unixcourse> lishijie: 注册nick请跟nickserv交流。
<yall> /msg NickServ help
<lishijie> 都是英语啊
<lishijie> 请发给我指令
<unixcourse> lishijie: 这些英语没难度的吧？
<lishijie> 直接复制粘贴的最好
<lishijie> ~~!
<lishijie> WO 还没过四级~
<unixcourse> lishijie: 把你要绑定的邮箱给我
<lishijie> daihaoemo@126.com
<lishijie> 然后呢
<david_wu> un
<Ansik> 然后把密码也给他。
<lishijie> 13782859496
<lishijie> 这个是密码
<Ansik> .......
<unixcourse> lishijie: 这样子：/msg nickserv register lishijie daihaoemo@126.com
<mugebjgd> lishijie: 好善良的小孩子
<mugebjgd> lishijie: 能给你电话么
<unixcourse> lishijie: 对不起，错了
<Xiaofan> ......我已经完全无语了。。
<mugebjgd> lishijie: 搞鸡么?
<lishijie> ~！~！~！~！
<lishijie> 不懂
 * mugebjgd 正在拨打13782859496
<lishijie> ~~！
<Xiaofan> 这貌似是个刚上大学的小孩。。不要带坏。。
<lishijie> 不是吧
<lishijie> 是啊
<unixcourse> 这个才是 /msg NickServ REGISTER 13782859496 foo@bar.com
<lishijie> 我才大一
<Ansik> 你现在知道 Xiaofan 说的“我老早就不知道这地方有好人鸟了”吧。。。
<lishijie> 到底要发那个指令
<mugebjgd> 算了  还是等我的晚上打
<lishijie> 有些了解
<mugebjgd> XD
<unixcourse> 完整的复制这个以/开头的命令回车就好了
<lishijie> ok
<lishijie> 指令在哪里
<Xiaofan> 想我大二飘来的时候直接被你们的话题打击回去了。。
<mugebjgd> lishijie: 你夜里不睡觉吧
<unixcourse> 这个才是 /msg NickServ REGISTER 13782859496 foo@bar.com
<lishijie> 不是啊
 * david_wu 太邪恶了
<mugebjgd> lishijie: 每天夜里4点 我会打给你
<mugebjgd> lishijie: 和你聊天
<lishijie> 画画 
<unixcourse> 这个才是 /msg NickServ REGISTER 13782859496 daihaoemo@126.com
<lishijie> 哈哈那个是我四年前的电话
<unixcourse> 我保证这次没错了
<lishijie> yun
<lishijie> 我刚发了那个指令
<lishijie> 到底要发那个
<lishijie> 现在的流氓~~都怎么有文化~
<unixcourse> 那么，试试重新发一次这个：/msg NickServ REGISTER 13782859496 daihaoemo@126.com
<lishijie> (notice) You are already logged in as lishijie.
<mugebjgd> unixcourse: 他说你是流氓
<lishijie> mei ~
<unixcourse> lishijie: 然后去daihaoemo@126.com邮箱看看验证信息
<lishijie> 哦 
 * mugebjgd 刷牙 吃早餐
<unixcourse> lishijie: 它会要求恢复它一个验证
<unixcourse> 回复
<lishijie> 没收到
<lishijie> 啊
<lishijie> (notice) You are already logged in as lishijie.
<unixcourse> 刷新吧
<lishijie> 晕死！~不弄了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 64位系统firefox的bug. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366090 在bookmarks这个菜单里，在书签上点击右键无法删除。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-03-04 14:49 
<mugebjgd> lishijie: 懂得放弃才是好孩子
<mugebjgd> XD
<lishijie> ~~~！~！~
<unixcourse> lishijie: 其实不注册也不要紧。
<unixcourse> lishijie: 反正，名字只是一个代号而已。
<lishijie> 无奈，【怕你们了
<lishijie> 真的，真的怕你们了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 玩啥呢？
<lishijie> 这个地方~~水太深啊
<david_wu> lishijie 男女？
<lishijie> gg
<Xiaofan> girl girl
<david_wu> 我们对女生通常很好
<david_wu> 哈哈
 * david_wu 说漏嘴了。
<Xiaofan> 。。。但是你们深夜讨论的话题正常女生接受无能。。
<mugebjgd> Xiaofan: 深夜你应该睡觉 而不是看我们讨论
<Xiaofan> 可能还会吓走刚上大学的小朋友哦～
<mugebjgd> Xiaofan: 刚上大学还小朋友?
<mugebjgd> Xiaofan: 过18岁就无所谓了
<Xiaofan> = =||| 忽略我。。。。的用词。。。。
<david_wu> Xiaofan 对，我通常都睡觉，不看他们讨论。
<Xiaofan> = =|||||这话说的。。。。。
<david_wu> 以前这里的topic和现在的明显不同了。
<mugebjgd> david_wu: 比如
<lunix01> ？
<david_wu> 记得是闲聊怎么回事来着
<david_wu> 比现在的长多了
<Xiaofan> 我印象最深刻的一次是。。。从java一路讨论到无下限话题。。
<david_wu> 现在半天蹦不出半个字。
<lunix01> 你现在是干什么的
<david_wu> 弄的我退出，回来，退出，回来。。还是没什么让人感兴趣的
<Xiaofan> = =～～～作为一个几个月飘来一次的人。。。我。。无权发表评论。。
<lunix01> 感觉人很少了
<david_wu> lunix01 怀念刷屏.n
<david_wu> 刷
<lunix01> 呵呵
<david_wu> 刷
<david_wu> 刷
<david_wu> 刷
<lunix01> 你工作？
<Xiaofan> 淡定啊～～亲～～
<david_wu> 可惜我在手机上。没法刷
<[ub]> david_wu: .. ..
<lunix01> 手机？
<hoxily> lishijie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/867848/ 注册nick流程。
<david_wu> lunix01 工作5年了。。。
<lunix01> 做什么工作呀
<david_wu> lunix01 手机，AndChat for Android
<lunix01> 哦
<david_wu> lunix01 相关工作。
<lunix01>    我没呢
<lunix01>   我就问下你呀
<zoufeng> 123
 * david_wu 没意思，吃点东西睡觉一觉去。:D
<lunix01> :)
<Xiaofan> ～_~   于是我该保持队形，456？
<lunix01> 789
<david_wu> 999 终结，谢谢。。。
<Xiaofan> 有木有什么有意义的对话啊。。。
<lunix01> 你想聊什么
<Xiaofan> 我也不知道。。我一般上来是看人聊的。。结果这次上来没人聊。。
<lunix01>  那说说你们的工作。。。
<Xiaofan> = =不好意思我还是学生一枚。。
<lunix01>   额、我也算是吧
<lunix01> 你学的什么
<Xiaofan> 模式识别与人工智能
<lunix01>    哦  读到很高了吧
<Xiaofan> 没。小专业而已
<lunix01>   额、那是什么情况
<Ansik> 电脑上能不能装Andriod的虚拟机？
<Xiaofan> 就是，上两年大学，然后从大专业里细分啊。
<lunix01>    哦
<zoufeng> keyi
<Xiaofan> Ansik: 我记得可以
<xjiujiu> 装个摸拟器。
<lunix01>   恩 ， 弄个android开发环境就可以了
<mugebjgd> Ansik: android for x86
<zoufeng> 可以
<lunix01> 都搞过android？
<Xiaofan> 见人搞过～
<zoufeng> 你到www.softoedia.com下载Andriod-X86的镜像。然后装在虚拟机里，最新的是4.0
<lunix01>   啊，这个是搞什么
<Ansik> 网站没东西啊
<Ansik> zoufeng: 网址对不对？
<mugebjgd> Ansik: google -> android x86
<zoufeng> www.softpedia.com
<zoufeng> 你到LInux下去搜索
<zoufeng> 那个网站可是集结了所有的Linux版本，大约有2000个左右
<Ansik> andriod用的是哪个license ? GPL ?
<zoufeng> 找到没？
<LOL_> 今天
<LOL_> 有太阳
<lunix01>     你是哪里呀
<LOL_> lunix01中国
<lunix01>     还在这里说有太阳   额，莫非我不在中国
<lunix01> 怎么下雨天呀
<Ansik> zoufeng: 好多啊。我再查下资料。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ??
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 在干啥呀
<zoufeng> 我把具体的下载地址给你：http://linux.softpedia.com/catList/248,0,3,0,2.html
<zoufeng> 自己仔细看啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。 不知道
<[ub]> zoufeng ⇪ t: Download Linux Distributions - page 2 - sorted by last update descending - Softpedia
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.yinyuetai.com/video/333720
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..??
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: MV
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我開啓了 selinux的 sandbox看。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 沙盒？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. policycoreutils-python 
<lunix01> 这种android是怎么搞的
<whqing> 求教啊
<whqing> 我的ubuntu 12.04已经更新到不能在更新了
<whqing> 怎么unity就没有hud功能 啊？？？
<whqing> 一直按住alt都不好使啊
<whqing> 没有人知道吗？？？
<whqing> 。。。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 自己下载的软件安装在/usr/local/下好吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366096 看到很多intsll提示都是推荐装在/usr/local/目录下，但是我使用起来感觉似乎不太方便 比如eclipse之类的，要用sudo ./eclipse才能安装插件或者打开某些root权限的文件 但是忘了写sudo,而是直接打开，就会报错，有时候想不起来是sudo …
<Ansik> 奶瓶系统和BT5有什么关系？
<Zypeh> Ansik, 奶瓶只是个软件，跟BT5没关系的
<Ansik> Zypeh: 我怎么在百度搜说是最小的LINUX系统。
<Ansik> Zypeh: BT5又是怎么回事？作为LINUX有什么特别？
<Zypeh> Ansik, = = 。。。。
<Zypeh> Ansik, BT5是linux的其中一个发行版
<sdfsdf> alvin_rxg, 当两个程序同时监听一个端口时，会怎么样？
<sdfsdf> ？
<unixcourse> 会绑定失败，产生异常？
<sdfsdf> unixcourse, 我不知道所以才问
<sdfsdf> unixcourse, 你知道吗
<unixcourse> 试一下吧
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, 好像是两个程序同时断开
<sdfsdf> Zypeh, 我试下
<Zypeh> 我不肯定
<Zypeh> 试试看
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 主面板中的程序点击后无反映？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366100 主面板中的程序点击后无反映？ 有人碰到过这个问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 debianlinux — 2012-03-04 16:46 
<sdfsdf> Zypeh, 我在win下打开ie，然后nc -lp 80 -e cmd.exe，可以连接过去
<unixcourse> Exception in thread "main" java.net.BindException: Address already in use
<bluek> 介绍款好用的ftp 
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, = = 
<unixcourse> 前一个程序还在运行
<bluek> 谁介绍款好用的ftp
<yall> bluek: filezilla
<sdfsdf> Zypeh, unixcourse 这是为啥
<sdfsdf> Zypeh, unixcourse ie和nc貌似都没断，
<bluek> yall,address?
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, 我不肯定
<sdfsdf> Zypeh, 系统没这方面的机制吗？
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, 应该没有
<sdfsdf> Zypeh, 那要是两个大型网络游戏都用同一个端口，难道能同时玩？
<bluek> yall,tks ,downloads now...
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, 有一次我用某个软件时skype就开不到，经查询……那是端口碰撞了
<sdfsdf> Zypeh, ...
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, ……
<sdfsdf> Zypeh, 隧道技术貌似可以实现，但问题是如果没用隧道，它们会怎么样
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, 不懂 = = 
<sdfsdf> Zypeh, 哦
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, 等等……
<hzform> sdfsdf:可能会发生端口冲突。。。。。。
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, 看看http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/88781959
<[ub]> Zypeh,啥网址y (C#)两个Socket可以同时监听同一个端口吗?_百度知道
<alvin_rxg> ie 會監聽？
<hzform> 然后两个程序都不能正常运行
<Zypeh> alvin_rxg, ie会使用80端口，算是监听吧
<alvin_rxg> ...
<sdfsdf> alvin_rxg, 如果nc用了80端口会怎么样
<alvin_rxg> 那是不是說，局域網裏的 qq 都得用不同的端口了？
<alvin_rxg> 那是不是說，局域網裏，每個人的瀏覽器都得用不同的端口了？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 对的
<sdfsdf> alvin_rxg, 求解
<wzssyqa> sdfsdf: 显然不会啦
<geekard> Zypeh 服务器进程才监听端口，ie只是connect不listen。
<alvin_rxg> sdfsdf: 相對服務器來說的。客戶端無所謂
<wzssyqa> sdfsdf: nat网关会负责分配的
<Zypeh> alvin_rxg, 每个ie用的都是一样的端口吧？
<wzssyqa> 服务器就要手动做端口映射啦
<wzssyqa> Zypeh: 不一样的，很多时候是随机的
<alvin_rxg> ie 這種沒端口的說法的……只能說連接對方的哪個端口…
<Zypeh> wzssyqa, 不是80端口吗？支持http的端口？
<geekard> ie是TCP通信中的client，使用的是随机端口连接服务器。
 * Zypeh æ··ä¹±
<wzssyqa> Zypeh: 80端口是指的服务器端监听用的
<alvin_rxg> 你本地有個 80端口，那是本地有個服務一直占用 80 端口……
<wzssyqa> Zypeh: 客户端用哪个端口发出，无所谓了
<alvin_rxg> o_Ö
<Zypeh> 噢噢噢
<wzssyqa> Zypeh: 从哪无所谓，但是要发到对方的80端口
 * Zypeh 懂了
<wzssyqa> Zypeh: 然后在nat网关那里，也会把你的客户端用的端口给换掉
<Zypeh> wzssyqa,  但是为什么我们都有开启80端口呢？
<alvin_rxg> 問 ubuntu 去
<Zypeh> wzssyqa, 监听？
<wzssyqa> Zypeh: 系统设计脑残，
<wzssyqa> Zypeh: 或者你装了服务器软件
<alvin_rxg> 我這只有一個 ssh 端口。沒別的了
<Zypeh> = = mysql ……
<sdfsdf> alvin_rxg, 那是不是意味着个人PC上的80端口可以关了
<alvin_rxg> sdfsdf: 你沒在機器上架設網站的話
<sdfsdf> alvin_rxg, 哦
<alvin_rxg> sdfsdf: netstat -tual 看看哪個端口開著唄。或者 nmap 也可以
<L-----D> 你没启动程序监听一个端口的话 默认就是关的
<sdfsdf> L-----D, 那80端口默认就是关的了？
<L-----D> sdfsdf, 是的
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, 应该是开着的
<wzssyqa> sdfsdf: 除非你用的系统脑残
<Zypeh> = = 
<sdfsdf> L-----D, Zypeh 到底是开着还是关着？
<sdfsdf> L-----D, Zypeh 比如win xp
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, 听他的 
<sdfsdf> Zypeh, 哦
<bluek> 再问一个问题，朋友给我传了一个aspx网站代码，我该用啥编辑器？
<L-----D> visual studio
<sdfsdf> L-----D, 那nc监听80端口，防火墙和杀毒软件会不会阻止？
<bluek> 我说的是类似 win的记事本的东西。vi我不会用。
<alvin_rxg> 哎，你在用 windows 啊……
<sdfsdf> L-----D, 不是类似comodo这类防火墙
<L-----D> sdfsdf, windows默认的防火墙设置 你打开任何端口都会提示
<L-----D> 其他的我不知道
<sdfsdf> L-----D, 我试了一下，用nc -lp 80没提示，nc -lp 5555有提示
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 5555 in Launchpad itself "add branch form has confusing english" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5555
<L-----D> sdfsdf, 可能已经提示过了 防火墙都是可以配的
<sdfsdf> L-----D, 哦
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, 防火墙各有各的配置
<L-----D> 一般现在人上网都走路由器 不需要太担心端口这些
<sdfsdf> Zypeh, 哦
<sdfsdf> 恩
<sulit> 有人看minix吗
<sulit> 源码
<sulit> 我想请教一下怎么看啊，连个readme都没
<sdfsdf> HIPS配置困难吗？
<Zypeh> 不知道这里有没有人看Symantec的pc-anywhere代源码
<Zypeh> 很轰动呢
<L-----D> Zypeh, 发现什么漏洞了么
<Zypeh> L-----D, 当然没有
<cdwind> precise 64  把CANON相机连到电脑上会显示下面这样的内容  请问有谁有经验知道是怎么回事么
<cdwind> Unable to mount Canon Digital Camera Error initializing camera: -1: Unspecified error
<L-----D> 也许有了人家不告诉你 ;D
<wzssyqa1> cdwind: 什么文件系统？exfat？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10 64位下，unity 2d存在bug，看图就知道了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366103 如图，firefox左边的窗口被侧栏盖住了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-03-04 17:21 
<Zypeh> L-----D, 发现了那还得了，我早就出名了：D
<L-----D> 很多扫描漏洞的黑客 都是受雇于军方的
<L-----D> 业余做0day release
<sulit> |-)
<sulit> O:-)
<mugebjgd> unit本来就是bug
<mugebjgd> unity
<sulit> mugebjgd: 你给咱弄个好的，免费的，开源的
<mugebjgd> sulit: openbox
<sulit> mugebjgd: 你弄得？
<mugebjgd> sulit: 有现成 何必重复发明轮子
<mugebjgd> sulit: 为什么非要是我弄的
<mugebjgd> sulit: 认品牌? 俗人
<alvin_rxg> sdfsdf: http://code.bulix.org/j3sxu4-81174?raw
<sulit> mugebjgd: 开源的，就是想用就用，没人逼你，有bug，正常，改就是了
<Zypeh> L-----D, 应该说，政府军方暗地里雇用黑客来发动战争
<sdfsdf> L-----D, 两个socket同时监听一个port，没用隧道，会怎么样？
<Zypeh> sdfsdf, = = 
<Zypeh> 其实bug是怎样找的
<Zypeh> 逻辑漏洞？
<Zypeh> 还是什么？
<sulit> mugebjgd: 我觉得部分是
<sulit> mugebjgd: 发错了
<Zypeh> ubuntu有什么新游戏玩啊？
<yall> Zypeh: 如果实在蛋痛，就去玩ogame
<Zypeh> yall, ？
<yall> "<Zypeh> ubuntu有什么新游戏玩啊？"
<Zypeh> yall, 宇宙主题的……
<yall> Zypeh: 就那。
<Zypeh> yall, 看起来不错
<tomato_7> Ubuntu玩游戏就是鸡肋
<yall> Zypeh: 你看嘛。http://ogame.org/这样的。
<[ub]> yall,啥网址y OGame Homepage
<ReiFFEXzyx> 又是那个H...
<Zypeh> yall, 看到了
<yall> 反正论坛里好多。
<yall> (帖子讨论这的)
<ReiFFEXzyx> www.playdeb.net ubuntugames.net 慢慢搜索吧
<alvin_rxg> Title: PlayDeb.net Beta - Welcome (@ playdeb.net)
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • mint12/ubuntu 11.10有线、无线同时联网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366107 最近想拿老本子做远程桌面，然而老本子（XP）没有无线网卡，所以只能通过网线与新本子（mint12）连接；但是mint12上我用的是wicd，貌似这东西不能同时连接有线网和无线网？ 我无线网连接的是寝室的wifi，有线网 …
<yall> #http://teliute.org/mix/TeOgame/这样的，也有教程 :em06 
<[ub]> yall,啥网址y Ogame银河帝国|目录
<Inode_LF> hi ,哪位大拿给chat zilli写过脚本支持，请教下
<Inode_LF> no one refuse me
<yall> http://uni110.ogame.org/game/index.php?page=galaxy&galaxy=2&system=352&position=6 #?
<yall> 6 	
<yall> 	Homeworld 				Scooby (n) 			
<Inode_LF> 看来这里唯一的一个乐园也要消声匿迹了
<yall> Inode_LF: 啥
<Inode_LF> hi ,哪位大拿给chat zilli写过脚本支持，请教下
<Inode_LF> yall: 想写个irc,自动登陆脚本，没办法，在win下，只有chat zilli用
<yall> Inode_LF: 闻到死底下。应该有xchat的
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: win下的irc客户端多的是
<Inode_LF> mugebjgd: 哦，有哪些
<Inode_LF> mugebjgd: 谢谢了
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: wikipedia -> irc client
<sulit> mugebjgd: 介绍两个行吗
<sulit> mugebjgd: irc
<Inode_LF> hello
<[ub]> Inode_LF, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<mugebjgd> sulit: Inode_LF Microsoft Windows: ChatZilla, Pidgin, HydraIRC, Instantbird, KVIrc, Miranda IM, mIRC, Nettalk, Opera, Smuxi, Quassel IRC, Trillian, Visual IRC, XChat, irssi, IceChat, Klient Unix/Linux: BitchX, ChatZilla, Empathy, Pidgin, Instantbird, ircII, irssi, Konversation, Kopete, Ksirc, KVIrc, Opera, Smuxi, sushi IRC suite, Quassel IRC, sirc, XChat, WeeChat
<sulit> sulit: 谢谢，那个pidgin在win7下怎么不好用
<Inode_LF> mugebjgd, kao,真郁闷，原来irssi也有win版
<sulit> mugebjgd: 那个pidgin在win7下怎么不好用
<mugebjgd> sulit: 我只向你介绍了pidgin了么?
<mugebjgd> sulit: 我又不用win
<sulit> mugebjgd: 我钻一下牛角都不行吗？^_^
<Inode_LF> mugebjgd, 以前用过mIRC,只不大习惯
<mugebjgd> sulit: 别出来
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, irssi能在win下跑？不装那个啥虚拟环境
<sulit> sulit: 为啥？
<sindelar> irssi 可以在win下跑
<sulit> mugebjgd: 为啥？
<sulit> mugebjgd: ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<mugebjgd> (11:03:22) sulit: mugebjgd: 我钻一下牛角都不行吗？^_^ <---别出来
<Inode_LF> 有win有二进制版
<sulit> mugebjgd: 我心情好，就敲了，^_^
<sulit> mugebjgd: :-)
<sulit> mugebjgd: ^_^
<sulit> mugebjgd: 好了，不跟你开玩笑了
<mugebjgd> sulit: 你的幽默感好差
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, ?
<Administrator> hello
<sulit> mugebjgd: 嗯，我也知道，需要培养的
<Guest22002> hello
<[ub]> Administrator, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<sulit> mugebjgd: 真是对不住哈
<Guest22002> ...... .
<Inode_LF> win下的irssi，打不出中文 ，看不见中文 
<Administ1ator> ...
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于使用网银的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366109 问一下在火狐里面能不能使用网银呢？我怎么登陆网上银行，怎么没办法输入密码，还有随机验证码呢？大家有没有办法呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 netantsboy — 2012-03-04 18:05 
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: 能
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: 自己慢慢琢磨去 win的问题出门左转
<Inode_LF> mugebjgd, 它实现的糟糕透了，要模拟环境
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: 不用win不就行了
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, icechat界面不好
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, xchat的界面也不喜欢
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: irc软件多了 自己去试
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 手机上的irc都比电脑上的好
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 只能说你没见识
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, ...
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 是没见视
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 有钱也去买苹果
<Inode_LF> sdfsdf, 被人损成这样，你也不气不恼，是夸你度量大还是说你没骨头工
<Inode_LF> 没骨头啊
<sdfsdf> Inode_LF, 我是脸皮厚，O(∩_∩)O~
<Inode_LF> sdfsdf, 死猪不怕开水烫
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 撸管管的老婆，今天撸几次了
<sdfsdf> lol
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 2次
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 每天2辞
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 你行么
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 一天三次，强身健体
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 小子
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 没女的给俺撸
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 我估计你也就是1次 一周一次
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, ...
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 自己撸
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 找女的撸
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 你自己撸和你老婆帮你撸，有啥不同的感觉不
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 自己撸的舒服
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 是因为能控制节奏吗？
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 还是对自己的手有感情
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 你上街找个女的 给你撸撸试试看
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 没那个胆。。。
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 不需要胆 需要钱
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 有钱就行
<unixcourse> 夜未深，大家注意形象啊
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 没有钱
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 卖屁股 当鸭
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 之后再买春
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, ...
<sdfsdf> mugebjgd, 长相不好，当不了鸭
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 那些老太太不管你漂亮与否的
<mugebjgd> sdfsdf: 关键看你的表现
<Inode_LF> 干IT的都得练习瑜珈
<fanzeyi> 谁用过sphinx么…… 被代码高亮搞死了 求助
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 有没有今天升级12.04的啊?我成功了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366112 no photo, no truth. 统计信息: 发表于 由 灭你们村 — 2012-03-04 18:37 
<sdfsdf> Inode_LF, 现在貌似有的比较本上预装ubuntu了
<sdfsdf> Inode_LF, 笔记本
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 早就有了
<Inode_LF> 少见多怪
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 笔记本上预装的跟台式上装的一样吗
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 能不一样么?
<sulit> 是啊
<sulit> 系统就是那个样子啦
<sulit> 我现在用的就是
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 会缺些东西吗？比如某些库
<sulit> 会的
<sdfsdf> sulit, 你用的是
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 你好天真
<sulit> 嗯
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, ?
<sulit> gebjgd: 你也很善良
<sulit> 现在这个empathy做的真的不错
<sulit> 居然支持视频了
<gebjgd> sulit: 我显然不善良
<sulit> sdfsdf: 我是在笔记本上自己装得
<sulit> gebjgd: 我觉的挺好啊
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 预装的会缺东西不？
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 在xp win7 ubuntu中纠结
<sulit> sdfsdf: 都装了
<sulit> sdfsdf: 多管其下
<sulit> gebjgd: 预装的东西可能多，有些很少用到
<sulit> gebjgd: 我错了
<sulit> sdfsdf: 预装的东西可能多，有些很少用到
<gebjgd> sulit: 小白好
<sulit> gebjgd: 你还是叫我2吧
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, amd e450跑ubuntu卡不
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 都和你说过了 让你买个上网本完事
<sulit> sdfsdf: 他能卡吗？现在基本都不卡
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 等有点钱了买个显示器
<sulit> gebjgd: 你说呢
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 你上京东帮我选个，我有选择恐惧症
<gebjgd> sulit: 不用ubuntu
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 关键你要干嘛用
<sulit> gebjgd: 那你用哈？
<gebjgd> sulit: arch
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 学习
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 不用win?
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, win也可以，不过win7貌似现在很卡
<sulit> gebjgd: 这么强，小强好
<gebjgd> sulit: 我家都是arch 5台
<gebjgd> sulit: 我老婆都用arch
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 这么说吧 你不用win 就用linux 上网本就够了 如果不能肯定 可能会用到win 那就别买上网本
<sulit> gebjgd: 哎，好象是我老婆用的arch似的，说那么狠干嘛，反正我是菜鸟
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 而且win7内存至少4G
<gebjgd> sulit: 我知道你是
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 好吧4G的内存我耗不起，还是选linux吧
<sulit> gebjgd: 菜鸟进步空间最大，你老了，不行了
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 现在内存那么便宜
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 你至于么
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 上网本装的都是meego android之类的
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 我的也是预装meego 直接自己上别的
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 关键是俺很少装系统，
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 就用Ghost装过会xp,其它的都是让别人装的
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 看wiki 看文档
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 你结婚的时候用不用别人帮你?
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 又要折腾。。。
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 谁都会有第一次
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 折腾怕了
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 不试试看怎么知道
<sulit> gebjgd: 孔夫子。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 好吧，继续折腾，
<ReiFFEXzyx> ...
 * sdfsdf 人生就是不停地折腾，，，
<ReiFFEXzyx> 自己看着wiki安装一遍不就得了
<ReiFFEXzyx> 迅速摆脱新手称号...lol
<sulit> 上联：该吃吃、该喝喝、有事别往心里搁
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 直接上arch
<alvin_rxg> --“谁知道新浪微博怎么注销？”  --“你把心里话说出来就行了”
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 一劳永逸
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 给链接
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<sulit> 下联：泡泡澡、看看表、舒服一秒是一秒
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: www.archlinux.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Arch Linux (@ archlinux.org)
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 英文。。。
<sulit> 横批：不能白活
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 有译文没
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 只看英文的
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 没看过中文的
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 貌似最怕的还是驱动
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 驱动装不上，就该哭了
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: apu 是需要 装了会好很多
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 华硕和宏碁的上网本比较多，选哪个
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 买本子还是看你的预算
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 我的是华硕的 x101h
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 3000以内
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 3000能买台式机了
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 不过不利于学习
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 这不是在学校吗
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 台式不方便
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 给个京东的链接
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 我帮你挑个
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 恩
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, http://www.360buy.com/plistSearch.aspx?sort0=670&sort1=671&sort2=1105
<[ub]> sdfsdf,啥网址y 上网本 - 高级搜索
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 如果你没有笔记本 还是买笔记本吧
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 上网本是给有台式机的人用的
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 没有笔记本
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 等 我看看
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • 请问如何win7+Emacs23下进行Java开发 ? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366116 1需要用到的软件包是什么? 2哪些是内置在emacs23里面的,哪些是需要自己下载的? 3.emacs应该怎样写? 有链接教程的发个链接 自己本身配置好的如果不介意的话贴出了共享下 有建议的建议下 统计信息: 发表于 由 R_JOKER — 2012-03-04 18:53 
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 别犹豫 就是这个 http://www.360buy.com/product/568924.html
<[ub]> gebjgd,啥网址y 【E40（0579-A51）】ThinkPad E40（0579-A51）14英寸笔记本电脑（P6200 2G 320G 无线 摄像头） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 恩
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 模具还不错 很有thinkpad的感觉
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 够你用上几年了 最好加到4G内存 跑个linux飞一样
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 嗯
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 但是你最好买个好点的笔记本包 这个外壳不太结实
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 嗯
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 等 这个键盘有点... 我看看有没有别的键盘了
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 嗯
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 13寸的你可以接受?
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 你多高?
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 1.78
<gebjgd> 175以上?
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 那你还是用14的好点
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 嗯
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 这个ThinkPad E40（0579-A51）14英寸笔记本电脑（P6200 2G 320G 无线 摄像
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 或者这个 ThinkPad E40（0579-A22）14英寸笔记本电脑（P6200 2G 320G 无线 摄像头）
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 嗯
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 没看出区别来 
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, a22貌似没了
<xwl> 大家说哪个 irc client 最好看？
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: a22似乎好点
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, http://www.360buy.com/product/579610.html  这个怎么样
<kk> sdfsdf,啥网址y 【戴尔Vostro1450R-316X】戴尔（DELL）Vostro1450R-316X 14英寸笔记本电脑（B815 2G 500G 核芯显卡 无线 摄像头 蓝牙）灰黑色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 嗯
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 要是我 就买a22
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 给完你建议了 dell的东西我信不过
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, a22没货了
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 嗯
<gebjgd> sdfsdf:那就a51
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 嗯
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: thinkpad的东西还是不一样的
 * gebjgd 炒菜去
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 但现在thikpad不早是联想了
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 但是做工不一样 键盘鼠标等等
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 信我的吧
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 嗯
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 买了5台本子了
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 嗯
<gebjgd> sdfsdf: 但是说实话 e系列键盘我不喜欢
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 嗯
<yue> 在用e，同不喜欢
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, 现在ubuntu还免费发光盘吗
<gebjgd> yue: 键盘不爽?
<yue> 用不惯
<gebjgd> yue: 所以啊 没有t系列sl系列的舒服
<yue> 而且F功能键表示用小号红色，因为那些键被设计为默认当Fn组合键。。。
<yue> 还好后来bios
<yue> 升级
<yue> 后可以改成普通的
<Guest22644> ....
<sdfsdf> gebjgd, .
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • usbhid: USB HID core driver安装卡住了，忙了一天，请帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366119 用过各种方法了，能找到引导，就是无法进入live cd，一直卡在usbhid: USB HID core driver这行后面。。。 微星的本本。。win 7 64 bit 系统 试过U盘安装，easyBCD，刻盘安装。。。 都快疯了。。。。 请大侠们赐教，先 …
<mayli> 求救：关于pointopoint+pptp的问题
<mayli> 现在是有3台机器，ABC，A在防火墙后面，但是由于端口转发可以ssh到，B是一台服务器，C是客户机，AB之间SSH，BC之间PPTP，求方案使得CPPTP拨号后可以通过A访问网络
 * kk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<alvin_rxg> mayli: iptables, nat 端口轉發
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 现在做到了可以通过C ping到A的tun
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 现在做到了可以通过C ping到A的ssh-tun的IP
<alvin_rxg> 這工作是要在 b 機器完成吧
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 由于能Ping到A了，我觉得B上可能已经搞定了，网络如下：
<Cherrot> 有个问题不明白，为什么我当前用户的Xorg所属用户是root，而我用root权限运行 startx -- :1 时就不能指定登陆用户呢？
<Cherrot> roylez: 能帮下忙么？
<mayli> C 169.100 -pptp/tun- 169.1 B 168.2 -ssh/tun- 168.1 A 1.100-eth0-网络
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: tty 不是 *dm。所以請在 startx 前就登錄到相應的用戶，或者 su user 切換
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 看樣子是兩塊網卡？
<mayli> alvin_rxg: C能ping到168.1了，但是却ping不到A的1.100
<alvin_rxg> 沒看明白。 =.=
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 是不是必须切换到tty操作而不能在虚拟终端啊 ;)  
<mayli> alvin_rxg: C的数据包通过pptp到达了B，B通过ssh/tun发给了A，但是貌似A没有继续转发
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 请问route和iptables的关系是？
<alvin_rxg> iptables 就是指定哪些數據流向哪個 router
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: startx 没找到指定协议的参数啊 在tty下运行一直提示 no protocol specified……
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 你要哪個用戶登錄？
<Cherrot> 我想用 cherrot 这个用户启动两个X……
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 那就以 cherrot 登錄，然後啟動 startx
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 可却提示我 no protocol specified ，Ctrl+Alt+F8 就黑屏 …… 为什么呢？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: tty1 一直提示 no protocol specified
<alvin_rxg> 看看 log
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 嗯 好的， 谢谢啦！
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：mendeley desktop打不开了，无故退出 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366120 前天升级到ubuntu12.04，昨天还能正常使用。其实每次打开mendeley是都提示修复，点recover后就能正常使用了，今天却进不去了。 我尝试用命令输入mendeleydesktop，最后返回： Using system Qt version 4.8.0 in /usr/lib/i386-linux …
<namoamitabuddha> 如何开始学 Python?
<pocoyo> c
<namoamitabuddha> ?
<yall> Use-Perl
<asdf1> ~!
<asdf1> 都在吗？
<yall> python太慢了
<asdf1> what
<Freebuilder> google 越来越郁闷了，搞得我现在基本用 bing 了！
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 谢谢哈  找到个简单的解决办法   删除用户家目录下的 .Xauthority 文件就好了
<alvin_rxg> congratz
<namoamitabuddha> 和 lisp 的效率呢？
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 拜主席
<roylez_> wzssyqa: .
<xwl> Freebuilder, 装个 goagent, 非常给力
<Freebuilder> 记得当年还有个什么西厢计划的
<xwl> 那个好像要改内核什么的，
<yall> .
<L-----D> goagent其实一般  很多网站都访问不了
<user8888> 各位好
<user8888> 有没有发现一个问题，最近似乎连emule和bt都很有问题了？
<ReiFFEXzyx> ipv6
<ReiFFEXzyx> wallproxy
<xwl> L-----D, 是吗，我用了一阵子，感觉还好，暂时没遇到不能访问的
<user8888> 是不是两会期间，gfw超负荷工作了？
<L-----D> xwl, 那些视频网站 除了配置文件里注明的两个
<L-----D> 其它基本都不能用
<xwl> 给个例子？我试试看
<L-----D> www.userporn.com
<L-----D> 当然这个其实没被墙
<ReiFFEXzyx> xxx内容... 
<L-----D> ReiFFEXzyx, 不用感谢我
<xwl> L-----D, 随便点了几个，能播放呀
<xwl> 不太清晰
<ReiFFEXzyx> L-----D: 非高清的不感兴趣... 自己上https://kat.ph/xxx/搜种子比这好得多
<kk> ReiFFEXzyx,啥网址y Download Xxx Torrents - KickassTorrents
<L-----D> 这样方便预览
<L-----D> 先看看再下载
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL: sandbox -X -W metacity -w 1366x710 -t sandbox_web_t firefox
<gebjgd> ReiFFEXzyx: L-----D弱爆了
<gebjgd> ReiFFEXzyx: L-----D www.myfreecams.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com)
<ReiFFEXzyx> 晕怎么都在讨论xxx...
<L-----D> gebjgd, 不让注册了？
<gebjgd> L-----D: 不需要注册 可以直接看
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • lighttp下PHP配置失败，文件头错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366125 好久没有动系统了，似乎还是8.04的时候整的，后来升级到10.04到现在。换机器了，没办法，只能重整。 Ubuntu11.10, lighttpd + php5 + python + mysql. python不需要配置已经正常运作输出了，说明lighttpd已经没有问题了。但是php不行了。如果文件 …
<eXnihiLo-ip> 测试
<gebjgd> L-----D: 看到了么
<kk> eXnihiLo-ip, .. ..  ㍭ 
<L-----D> 要翻墙才可以看
<gebjgd> L-----D: 额。。。
<eXnihiLo-ip> fivesheep: hihi
<gebjgd> L-----D: 相当的郁闷
<eXnihiLo-ip> linuxfire怎么连不上了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • h.v. frequency over range http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366127 开机时提示这个错误。然后才能进入系统。 有朋友遇到过这个问题么？ 应该怎么解决呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ddpanry — 2012-03-04 21:10 
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 浦发的信用卡似乎不支持支付宝卡通
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 有这等事？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我在快捷支付那里填写了，浦发，他就提醒我需要开通网上支付....我连卡号都没输入，他怎么知道我开通与否？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我还没写卡号，他就说我没开通网上支付
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...不了解，没法评论
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 算什么逻辑...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 很奇怪阿，选择了浦发以后，根本不让你输入卡号，只是问你有没有开通网上支付，回答是，他就算可以快捷支付了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 信用卡则根本不问你，直接叫你去开通
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我也不知道网上支付是个啥东西...网银开通了的...可能要另外授权
<MeaCulpa_> 我国金融技术手段太多了...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 里想的信用卡，就是浦发网银+招行政策
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 招行上周5才给我打电话。估计这周开差不多该到了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 效率真低，可见银行根本不靠手续费赚钱，还在靠赚利差和央行拆借。 还是计划经济
<MeaCulpa_> 招行的网银用的是中文Windows特有字体，单位WinXP电脑都用不得，威武！
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 什么特有字体？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 银行终端都是winxp
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 浦发linux里安逸
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 还没见过别的系统
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 这么厉害？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 德国都还是xp呢
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 不知道，招行网银在English Windows里乱码
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 终端？你是说ATM?
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 恩
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 中国有很多ATM和柜员的操作终端，是telnet去SCO UNIX, 比Linux都NB的多
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: winxp近几年才多的
<MeaCulpa_> 以前都是unix console的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 因为能看到蓝屏
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 我国以前有人接网线去银行柜台犯罪的，可见都是明文的telnet
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 上个世纪。现在大都重新做了系统
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 至今我还见过telnet的
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 蓝屏不算啥，我经常看到Access Violation那DialogBox
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 哈哈 
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 在我国，终端故障以后你再赖在那里要叛死刑的，和德国不一样，所以看到蓝屏赶快拔腿就跑
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 你要是来国内要小型
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 你要是来国内要小心
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你用了专业版的吧？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 。。。。。
<roylez_> gebjgd: mu呢？
<MeaCulpa_> 超5w属于金融犯罪，数额特别巨大，属于严重犯罪
<gebjgd> roylez_: 在家呢 mu的在国内
<Kandu> cfy: 晚安了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩，招行我一直专业版阿，但也是IE shell
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: MFC browser 控件的水平
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ... 专业版很残废。20年前就技术
<MeaCulpa_> 超5w属于金融犯罪，数额特别巨大，属于严重犯罪。。。ATM要是有故障，必须拔腿就跑
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 观摩蓝屏是要送命的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 我是不但观摩了 还照了相
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 在德国？
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 在我国你千万别这样犯傻
<MeaCulpa_> 如果当晚银行对帐数额相差超过5W，你又把照片乱发，两罪并罚，除非你不是汉族或者你是党员，否则就等死吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我的man好像出了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366130 我的man中夹杂着许多# enable programmable completion features 这句话 这次是man snprintf中有的 其他还有许多也是这样 我装了中文的man不知到是不是因为这个有影响 该怎么解决 求各位大大解决啊 [img] Attachment: Screenshot-1.png [/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 freshfly  …
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，谁看了斯巴达克斯，复仇
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 你出过这事?
<MeaCulpa_> 第6集里面有血腥杀害儿童镜头...
<MeaCulpa_> 第6集里面有血腥杀害儿童镜头... 这尺度，在美国也就半夜的货色了
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 没，有人出过，挺有名的，不知道后来怎么判的
<MaskRay> google calendar如何批量删除任务的 *提醒*
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ... 杀个儿童你就受不了，你太弱了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 这个在资本主义国家管的比较严格
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 招商银行信用卡申请进度查询的网页，扩展名是aspx
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 很多游戏没有儿童npc, 就算有，也打不死...辐射除外
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: :) die
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 没有安全控件不能查
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 记得我以前，曾经抱怨过招商银行的手机银行官方声明不支持uc浏览器，结果几个月之后就爆出来uc的密码都是明文传
<ReiFFEXzyx> 国产浏览器根本就不敢用... 谁知道哪天出大漏洞出来
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩，有意思，我一直认为智能手机的出现终将终结ActiveX
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 就目前看来，还没有，ActiveX和USB Key两大怪胎还在
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: gewara现在大把的7分电影。唉
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 中国银行在国内发行了第一张信用卡，但是真正把双币种信用卡带给普通百姓的，还是招行，且招行独自做了近两年才有其他银行跟进
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 那时候照搬国际惯例，没有密码，连银联都是新事物
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 浦发原来有星巴克免费换大杯。现在没有了。这也是我没办浦发的原因之一
<DawnFantasy> 招行很好～～
<DawnFantasy> 我用招行～～～
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我老婆有星享卡，1＋1
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> DawnFantasy: 一切都很好，除了网银
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 尊夫人华丽丽
<DawnFantasy> MeaCulpa, 随便了，没哪个是好的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 不如我，我吃的像国王，穿的像工人，过得像乞丐
<ReiFFEXzyx> 招行好屁 刚给同学报的CFA 结果汇率按照6.943算...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我吃穿住都像乞丐
<MeaCulpa_> ReiFFEXzyx: 汇率比较黑
<roylez_> ReiFFEXzyx: 不是吧....
<roylez_> ReiFFEXzyx: 现在才6.3的汇率啊
<ReiFFEXzyx> MeaCulpa_: 必须信用卡里面的款全部还完才在下一结算周期返还
<DawnFantasy> 你可以用更低的。
<DawnFantasy> 银行～
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我现在杯子里还是IGP的白葡萄酒，刚还喝了杯苹果酒
<roylez_> DawnFantasy: 这个等于没说
<MeaCulpa_> DawnFantasy: 国内没有银行，只有储蓄所，国有贷款公司，信用卡商
<MeaCulpa_> ReiFFEXzyx: ? 招行 自动购汇阿， 汇率有点黑，我现在还欠了800美金
<fanzeyi> http://pycoderscn.github.com/ 周末项目结束><
<kk> fanzeyi ⇪ t: PyCoder’s Weekly 中文翻译 — PyCoder's Weelky CN
<ReiFFEXzyx> MeaCulpa_: CFA注册金融分析师的报名 只能用VISA
<MeaCulpa_> MASTER都不行？有内幕...
<MeaCulpa_> 我一般都VISA
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 18M应该规定考认证只能用AW
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 18M应该规定考认证只能用AE
<ReiFFEXzyx> 招行是按照6.943算  “结算日会按照结算日汇率，返回汇率差的金额。”
<MeaCulpa_> 不被人骂死才怪
<MeaCulpa_> ReiFFEXzyx: 随他去，花美金买的东西物价比国内低太多了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 哦。。。忘了，不记得了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我也不打算考了。aix team的那个女的也是那啥expert了，每天还是n个问题的问我
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 都是不声不响的就expert，呵呵
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我们这里都是expert,除了我
<MeaCulpa_> 就我一个门外汉了...
<MeaCulpa_> 我是真没钱~~没钱考试
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 招商银行的优惠商户，除了许留山就没东西了，真渣
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 招行一切优惠，积分，都是渣
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我就看中美金可以分期
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 写着餐饮类500多家，翻到第7页就翻不过去了.....
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 那是算上连锁店...
<MeaCulpa_> 一个味千拉面就占了大半了大概，哈哈
<adam8157> roylez_: 拿到卡了?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 兴许我把那港币的东亚银行复活了都比国内的信用卡实惠
<roylez_> adam8157: 没
<roylez_> adam8157: 你回来了？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 那当然，态度还好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问个问题,以前的ubuntu:系统->系统管理->服务,功能上哪去了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366136 问个问题, 以前的ubuntu桌面gnome2 系统->系统管理->服务 这个软件可以管理服务，但是装了11.10后没有看到了，现在装了12.04还是找不到。。。。无语 求这个"服务"的英文名,我好安装呀....... 统计信息: 发表于  …
<adam8157> roylez_: 系阿
<roylez_> adam8157: 你啥时候带了老鼠口音了？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你让我想起那篇高考作文
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 啥?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 有某地，大肆消灭老鼠，黄鼠狼也濒临灭绝，让学生站在黄鼠狼和老鼠的角度，写作文
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 有个人，站在老鼠角度，写了400多个吱吱
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 吱吱， 吱吱吱
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: lol
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64863e22tw1dqo3a1gyqbj.jpg
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 这个太牛了
<MeaCulpa_> 牛
<MeaCulpa_> 睡觉，看电视
<namoamitabuddha> windows 下创建的无线网络是否叫做 ad-hoc
<roylez_> adam8157: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-fybXdE3Jc-Y/T1IyjEV0EDI/AAAAAAABFzM/lJUuIIvGgHw/h301/berry-break-321.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ bingo..貌似這樣，， 不過linux貌似可以改名
 * sindelar ubuntu10.04如何修改开机logo
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我说这类东西是否叫做 ad-hoc
<pocoyo> 网站可以ping 通却打不开，是怎么回事？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: wicd 支持么？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..額，， 用 NM的飄過
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我在考虑是否需要换到 nm
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 过去 nm 不稳定我才换 wicd 的
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 這個有區分的 ，分架構 和 ad_hoc
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 网络我特别不懂。ad-hoc 支持共享互联网么？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 貌似這是 緊急用的，比如遇到地震，互相鏈接用的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 这里是因为没有无线路由器
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ，，額，， 你得有個 有線鏈接網絡。。 然後 無線創建共享網絡。
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我linux上就是這樣的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，是这样的。他们有一台机子接到有线网络
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我等会儿先在这里模拟下，我还是换 nm 测试
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 这里是不需要的，但是旁边有 windows laptop，可以模拟
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 最新的NM 有個按鈕  創建熱點。。 這個比較方便
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 阿，我不创建 ad-hoc，是他们创建
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..
 * sindelar linux 开机logo如何修改？
<CyrusYzGTt> 替換 splash.xpm.gz 文件，，我以前剛接觸linux的時候玩這個的，， 
<zmcbb30> roylez
<zmcbb30> roylez_
<zmcbb30> 金老板
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<sindelar> CyrusYzGTt: 对文件格式有要求吗？
<zmcbb30> fivesheep: 五羊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 问你
<zmcbb30> DawnFantasy: 
<sindelar> CyrusYzGTt: 文件位置在哪里？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> sindelar§ 自己找吧， 
<roylez_> zmcbb30: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 浦发的动态密码，第一次登录，填的登录密码，貌似不是卡的取款密码
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不知道...
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 还在倭国否 ?
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 魔都
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 你用 gnome 不
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 浦发的中文我看不懂，貌似有好多种密码
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ gnome3.2
 * MeaCulpa_ 现在已经看不懂中文了
<zmcbb30> roylez 魔都 ?
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 打电话
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 上海
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我是在 wm 下，所以开 nm 还有点麻烦，要开 polkit
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩太晚了，明日吧。浦发业务逻辑太混乱了
<zmcbb30> roylez 变海龟了 ?
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 都2年了
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 等会儿来问，马上要关闭 wicd
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會回答的，，我很忙
<zmcbb30> roylez不会吧....
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: [我行对每个客户设置一个查询密码，客户登录网上银行、拨打电话银行查询自己名下所有卡、折的信 息时，都使用这个密码。查询密码不同于ATM密码。若您不清楚自己的查询密码，可以拨打我行客户服务 热线咨询密码规则、获得自己的查询密码，或携带身份证至我行网点重新设置您的查询密码。]
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 丫的，还有一个我从来没设置过的密码
<roylez_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 二货
<ReiFFEXzyx> MeaCulpa_: 这个和招行是一样的
<zmcbb30> roylez_ zm怎么两个马甲 ?
<ReiFFEXzyx> 一个查询、网银  一个支付...
<MeaCulpa_> ReiFFEXzyx: no，招行写的明白，叫“网银登录密码”
<MeaCulpa_> rei
<MeaCulpa_> ReiFFEXzyx: no, 我的招行就没有查询密码
<MeaCulpa_> ReiFFEXzyx: no, 我打电话直接报atm 取款码
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 招商登录时都是查询密码滴
<MeaCulpa_> ReiFFEXzyx: 要不就是我用招行的时候，还没分
<MeaCulpa_> 阿斗
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我知道，我说的是措辞
<adam8157> 阿斗...
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 公司还有一个
<ReiFFEXzyx> MeaCulpa_: 我07年开始用的  知道意思就得了
 * MeaCulpa_ 现在的一切招行信息都是10年前的，我招行里的ID还是一代身份证，工作人员表示数据库换不过来
<MeaCulpa_> ReiFFEXzyx: 恩，但是浦发没让我设置过阿...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 招商银行四个密码。取款、查询、网上支付、一网通
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 老子居然都记得
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我招行只有查询和信用卡取现（不用）
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我用招行的时候还没有网银
<zmcbb30> roylez_: ubuntu-cn论坛的网速慢的可以啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我用招行的时候只有一卡通网站，交水电煤
<ReiFFEXzyx> forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 那时候电话银行是卖点，我记得是这样
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我用招行的时候银联都刚出来...
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 因为服务器在海外了
<MeaCulpa_> 电话银行在国际上还是主力吧...
<roylez_> en
<roylez_> 电话是用Linux的人的救命稻草
<MeaCulpa_> 我就不信那么多MBA, linux, 手机，都网银
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: mba用秘书和管家吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 老美不上网的人多了去了，我国不上网你作火车都没辙
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Mac Book Air...
<roylez_> 不说了，睡觉
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，看电视，玩lp
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 他卖萌的
<roylez_> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 你玩儿蛋去吧
<ReiFFEXzyx> roylez_: 没感觉到，Android得到的好处，Linux桌面全没份
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 用上海话解释你的ID,就是“二蛋给一个我吃”
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 吴语系也很接近古汉语的哦
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> 苏北话，就是［这个蛋不要我吃］
<ReiFFEXzyx> MeaCulpa_: 我们这边读音也是这意思 lol
<MeaCulpa_> 难道81年的？不会那么老吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 86
<zmcbb30> 而立之年 
<MeaCulpa_> 小娃娃...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: http://adam8157.info/about/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y About - Adam's
 * adam8157 echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
 * adam8157 这装X的名字取失败了...
<MeaCulpa_> 呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 好像失败了
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 哦
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: nm 不支持多重链接？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 恩 nm是废柴
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，不对。
<zlei_> emacs YASnippet 怎么让他自动启动啊
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那用啥管理无线网络
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 管理网络
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我用wicd
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: wicd 能同时连接到多个无线网络？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ....
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 呃. 不知道
<DawnFantasy> zmcbb30, 
<DawnFantasy> haha
<zmcbb30> 靠
<zmcbb30> 反应这么慢
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么设置 IP 啥的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 装B一般都死的很难看
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..就用 C類地址就是
<adam8157> ...
<DawnFantasy> 有事～
<DawnFantasy> 嘿嘿
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 192.168.*?
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 那么 gateway 呢
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 就用  192.0.0.255
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: http://ucarenya.com/lib/tpl/mea/images/p/wiki_logo.png 
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: windows 创建的时候啥都没设置是怎么回事
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..木有用過 win下這個功能
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Creating an adhoc host with Ubuntu | Ubuntu Geek
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 他这里 gateway 是 1.1.1.1
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我还生造了一词，Úcarenya, Tengwar字体写出来... 可惜不知道如何用魔戒上刻的那种手写体写
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 自己設置
<DawnFantasy> 1.1.1.1 真强大。。
<ReiFFEXzyx> ipv4里面可以手动设置
<adam8157> 0_0
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 有些是用 創建者的 IP
<caasi> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=86140
<kk> caasi ⇪ ti: 解决一下喽，，Ubuntu正在成为我的笔记本硬盘杀手??[已解决] - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: ?
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 怪不得以前从来没连上过，我都当 dhcp
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..
<ReiFFEXzyx> ...
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 这问题解决没啊
<caasi> 貌似是零七年的成年老贴了
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 不会解决。
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 原理是这样的：
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 前阶段刚刚摸索过那东西。那个 Load Cycle Count 是当硬盘 suspend 的时候会增加
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 那……不管吗？
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: Linux 会尽量多的用内存，而减少硬盘操作。这样会导致更多的硬盘 suspend
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 官方不会因噎废食，不会强制设置 APM Level -> 254。你首先检查下你自己的 laptop 的相关参数，然后发个邮件问一下硬件制造商。如果他们认为需要降低这个参数的增加，你按照这个网站的做法做：https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielHahler/Bug59695
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: DanielHahler/Bug59695 - Ubuntu Wiki
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 不要按照刚才那个网址里面。现在已经用 pm 代替 acpi 了
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 什么意思？
<namoamitabuddha> caasi: 你看那个 wiki 其实里面已经说清楚了
<caasi> namoamitabuddha: 哦，我看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚才把老笔记本拆了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 清了下灰尘 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 装回去之后发现多了1个螺丝钉.....
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我了个去
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 折腾吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 。。 我以前拆過，。發現少了幾顆螺絲
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 那你更牛比
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 多的那个吃下去，然后就当什么都没有发生一样。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 後來發現是 主板那多了幾顆，，算了，拆其他設備的螺絲來用
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 发现边上有个孔 可以拧螺丝 拧上了 但是那个位置是镂空的 也就是没用
<woju> mutt在muttrc里面写了lists和subcribe，怎么下载邮件列表啊？
<woju> 有人吗？
<flh> hi
<flh> 大家好
<flh> kk: hi
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<Zertad> hello
<kk> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<Mosesofmason> is there any active channel...?
<Zertad> 寂静午夜，还有人吗？
<Zertad> 论坛里提供的那个wine qq还真不错。
<Zertad> 可惜还是不能视频
<gebjgd> Zertad: webqq早就可以了
<Zertad> webqq只能和对方同样是webqq视频。
<gebjgd> Zertad: 可以和winqq
<Zertad> 如果对方是windows qq软件，就无法与之视频。
<gebjgd> Zertad: 不行么?
<Zertad> 我是没有用过webqq成功过视频。
<maxupeng1> 路过，好久没来了，大家都睡了吗？
<gebjgd> Zertad: 我都直接skype
<Zertad> 我有skype账号。没用过。
<gebjgd> Zertad: 跨平台最好的
<Zertad> 主要是我朋友没人用skype的。都是用qq
<gebjgd> Zertad: 一般用skype聊都是好朋友 或者家属
<Zertad> 也没人用linux桌面系统的。都是用win
<widon> 10.04直接升级12.04还是直接重装好啊
<Zertad> 重装好。
<widon> Zertad, 重装home分区不动就行了吧
<Zertad> 嗯。
<widon> Zertad, 选不选format阿
<widon> Zertad, 挂载
<Zertad> 肯定要挂载到/home
<Zertad> 挂载不格式化
<Zertad> 12.04不是才beta1么？
<gebjgd> Zertad: 他们用什么是他们的事情 和你有什么关系
<widon> Zertad, 恩，等正式版出来在装
<Zertad> 。。。。我只是问下，好像我喜欢多管闲事一样
<gebjgd> Zertad: 既然选择了linux这系统 就是不寻常的路
<Zertad> 有时候，会面对很大很大压力
<gebjgd> Zertad: 天朝外还好
<gebjgd> Zertad: 没人用qq
<Zertad> 我老爸前几天还因为我linux系统无法实现qq视频，而损了我一顿。
<gebjgd> Zertad: 我老爸一直和我skype
<Zertad> 恰好那天我表哥用iphone展示qq视频，又损了一顿我的诺基亚N9N9
<gebjgd> Zertad: 你表哥好俗气
<gebjgd> Zertad: n9上android
<Zertad> 我的N9可以直接打skype电话。
<gebjgd> Zertad: 比iphone牛逼多了
<gebjgd> Zertad: android iphone都有skype
<Zertad> 现在N9的android才刚进入开发阶段。成熟还至少得等一年。
<gebjgd> Zertad: android cm
<Zertad> 不过，我对android真没兴趣了。
<Zertad> 对iphone也没感觉了。
<Zertad> 用习惯了N9的滑动操作，真的不习惯其他系统了。
<gebjgd> Zertad: 操作管什么 要看应用
<gebjgd> Zertad: 你用的是滑动还是应用
<Zertad> 无所谓了我。
<Zertad> 买N9之前就知道N9软件少。
<flh> 请教：ubnutu默认的主题包叫什么？
<knownbad> deb
<Dororofig> ÇëÎÊ£¬ubuntuÿ6¸öÔ·¢²¼1¸ö°æ±¾£¬³¤ÆÚÖ§³ÖΪ5Ä꣬5ÄêÆÚ¼äÓгöÁË10¸öеİ汾£¬²»Í¬°æ±¾ÀïÃæµÄÈí¼þ°üоɲ»Ò»Ñù£¬»á¸ø´ò°üÕß´øÀ´Â鷳ô£¿
<kk> Dororofig say: 请问，ubuntu每6个月发布1个版本，长期支持为5年，5年期间有出了10个新的版本，不同版本里面的软件包新旧不一样，会给打包者带来麻烦么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Dororofig> 再发一次，请问，ubuntu每6个月发布1个版本，长期支持为5年，5年期间有出了10个新的版本，不同版本里面的软件包新旧不一样，会给打包者带来麻烦么？
<alvin_rxg> Dororofig: 發布後的 release 不再更新軟件版本。所以打包者也無須考慮這個問題
<Dororofig> alvin_rxg所以只提供安全更新咯？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<Dororofig> 为什么不跟debian一样？
<alvin_rxg> 發布模式一樣的呀
<Dororofig> debian是滚动更新的
<alvin_rxg> omfg
<alvin_rxg> 一般的 debian 是指 debian stable。 你說的是 debian sid/unstable
<Dororofig> 哦，明白
<Dororofig> debian testing也差不多
<alvin_rxg> 沒人會用到處都是 bug 的版本
<Dororofig> testing不是比sid稳定吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不見得有多穩定
<gebjgd> Dororofig: arch才是你的最终选择
<Dororofig> arch会不会经常出小毛病？听说升级会出问题
<gebjgd> Dororofig: 什么系统升级不会出毛病?
<gebjgd> Dororofig: 你找个linux发行版说说
<Dororofig> 其实升级是不是包里的文件复制替换原来的旧文件？
<Dororofig>  alvin_rxg：那些第三方源的打包者要为这么多版本打包啦？
<Dororofig> 哗，3点多了，快闪。
<alvin_rxg> 嘩，8點多了，快閃。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有什么好玩的？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你老婆什么时候回来？
<ofan> ...
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你蛋疼?
<gebjgd> ofan: 呕饭
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你看完了？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 看完什么?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 吃的什么？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 网站。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 晚上不吃东西
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 中午吃的很饱
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我才不信呢。
<ofan> 五羊？
<gebjgd> ofan: ?
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么五羊?
<ofan> gebjgd: fivesheep
<ofan> 哦 看错了
<gebjgd> ofan: 他早就没气了
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没什么好玩的是吧。
<fishoneeyed> ofan: 你有精神了。
<ofan> fishoneeyed: 你是谁的马甲
<fishoneeyed> ofan: 我就是我，我没有马甲。
<ofan> ..
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没有好玩的睡觉去了。
<gebjgd> 索爱真傻逼
<gebjgd> 当初买老手机时送的蓝牙耳机不能通用
<ofan> www.sdf.org
<ofan> 免费unix shell
<gebjgd> ofan: 能干嘛用?
<ofan> gebjgd: 试试就知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 不赖 还能挂irc
<ofan> 有很多限制
<ofan> 验证还得交钱
<gebjgd> ofan: 额 不能直接免费验证啊
<ofan> shell是定制的shell，不是bash,zsh一类
<gebjgd> ofan: 能x11 forwarding 么
<ofan> gebjgd: 不能..
<gebjgd> ofan: 好慢
<ofan> 没什么意思，简单玩玩
<gebjgd> ofan: 能挂irc
<gebjgd> ofan: mutt下 不过谁没事用它收邮件啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 我用mutt..
<gebjgd> ofan: 蛋疼
<kk>  06:23
<metbsd> 无聊
<metbsd> 大家忙啥呢
<metbsd> 有人用过win7吗？
<metbsd> win8
<ofan> 不用win8 太丢份..
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-25
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 开机出现点问题 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401552 选进系统后就显示 错误：out of partition。 按任意键继续... 有时候可以进去，有时候一直卡在这里必须强制关机重启 怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 心若定水 — 2013-02-25 7:45
<kingbo> 早
<LiaoTao> kingbo, 晚
<kingbo> 呃，有夜猫子
<LiaoTao> 时差七个小时呢
<kingbo> 哦，不公仅是跨省啊
<MeaCulpa> morning
<chenshaoju> 早上好。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
 * jiero 还是没啥技术含量
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛火狐都20了我
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 火狐发布30时可以玩玩浏览器3D游戏了。
<jiero> Firefox 2.0 vs Firefox 20
<abinez> smplayer没有声音了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 还是19
<abinez> 不知道怎么回事
<abinez> 我用的是笔记本电脑，Ubuntu12.04的系统
<gfrog> jiero: 早
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 早
<jiero> gfrog: 早
<abinez> smplayer播放器播放视频没有声音
<abinez> G蛙弟弟早
<abinez> 罗姐早
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 早就可以了吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: QuakeLive
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦...Quake Live只是浏览器call gl, 和html5的GL不一样
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
 * MeaCulpa QuakeLive痛心阿，Ping like shit, 中国服务器很早就被关闭...
<abinez> 哭胖 早
<MeaCulpa> 顶着300 Ping去日韩虐
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 早
<LiaoTao> MeaCu1pa, 欧洲Ping还不错 (*^__^*)
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 玩过Runescape么，Java Applet里的3d
<abinez> 这几天超级衰啊
<abinez> 帮忙砍甘蔗
<abinez> 结果被甘蔗扎到左边的眼镜
<abinez> 研究
<MeaCulpa> 现在是甘蔗收割的日子么
<abinez> 眼睛
<abinez> 是啊，快要收割完了
<abinez> 尼玛啊，回来后，眼睛不停的流眼泪
<abinez> 连夜赶去医院
<abinez> 先是去镇上的卫生院
<abinez> 里面没有眼科的检查设备
<abinez> 又去另外一个比较大的镇子
<abinez> 那个镇上的卫生院也是超级简陋
<abinez> 我们只好连夜去南宁医科大学的附属医院
<abinez> 到医院已经是半夜12点了
<abinez> 挂号
<MeaCulpa> LiaoTao: 你哪里的...国内连欧洲ping一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 看得见就无妨
<abinez> 然后在象迷宫一样的医院里找那个眼科门诊部
<abinez> 来来回回
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 医生说这个很严重
<iyzsong> orz
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不知道。
<LiaoTao> MeaCu1pa, 瑞典～
<jiero> abinez: 别死
<LiaoTao> MeaCulpa, ^
<abinez> 眼睛内有伤口
<jiero> LiaoTao:  和 cleamoon 一个国家么。
<abinez> 怕感染
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 小心感染神经
<jiero> LiaoTao: 玩 Savage系么？
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 一个眼睛无所谓，一旦被突破颅脑屏障，那就是要命了...
<abinez> jiero: 感染的话，眼睛会废掉
<LiaoTao> jiero, 不知道他哪里的。没玩过
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 你在瑞典？
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 对
<abinez> 甘蔗上面有那些芒刺
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, stockholm？
<abinez> 割到皮肤都会流脓
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 又是对的
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, kth？
<abinez> LiaoTao: 刘逃
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 靠，你也是吗？
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 不是
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, datateknik？
<LiaoTao> IT
 * MeaCulpa 单位电脑的iTunes卡死打不开....难道又是关键端口被咔嚓...
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, kth沒IT這科吧
<abinez> 干嘛用ITUNES这个脑残软件
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 有啊。要不我在哪里学？ :D
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, ...information teknik?
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 果子家的没办法
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 对
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, okej, jag känner ingen som läser den linjen...
<abinez> 老妈去种西瓜苗
<abinez> 我都没去帮忙
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, Finns dock manga Kineser har, men jag kanner ingen.
<abinez> 唉
<abinez> 今早白吃饭了
<abinez> 没帮忙，有一种罪恶感觉
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, menar du i kth eller i it?
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, IT
<cleamoon> abinez, 現在去
<abinez> cleamoon: 早
<abinez> cleamoon: 医生要我每小时滴一次药水
<abinez> 不能去
<abinez> 我想去啊
<cleamoon> abinez, 邊幹邊弄
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, finns det många kineser i kth då?
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, Valdigt, valdigt manga
<abinez> cleamoon: 要等过几天吧
<abinez> ，希望快点恢复
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, shit...
<cleamoon> abinez, 怎麼了？眼睛瞎了？
<abinez> cleamoon: 眼睛受伤了
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 那你在SU吧
<abinez> 每个小时要滴抗感染药水
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 我在高中
<cleamoon> abinez, 打架了？
<abinez> cleamoon: 不是打架。
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, har du läst gymnasiet i sverige?
<abinez> cleamoon: 是帮忙砍甘蔗，不小心被甘蔗扎到眼睛了
<cleamoon> abinez, ......ä½ å¼·
<abinez> 回来后眼睛痛，而且不停流眼泪
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 恩，我是这土人
<abinez> 到晚上九点多的时候，受不了
<abinez> 跑去看医生
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, grundskolan då?
<abinez> cleamoon: 是倒霉，
<cleamoon> abinez, 沒瞎就萬幸了
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, Ja. Jag ar en svenne.
<abinez> cleamoon: 唉
<abinez> 倒霉就这样
<abinez> 快回家的时候，我电脑固态硬盘坏掉了
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, ...hur fan kan du lär dig prata kinesiska så bra?
<abinez> 所有数据无法恢复
<cleamoon> abinez, 這個不新鮮
<cleamoon> abinez, 我還回家的時候手機usb口掉了呢...
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 我在北京呆过的
<abinez> 回到家几天，手机坏了，是智能手机，触摸屏失灵
<abinez> 里面的数据也是无法提取
<abinez> 神马资料都无法提取
<jiero> abinez: 你身上是不是常备某类干扰设备啊。
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 多長時間？
<jiero> abinez: 专门破坏电子设备的东西。
<abinez> 我身上没有啥设备，就是两个手机
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 一共一年
<jiero> LiaoTao: 就是说你是瑞典土人？怎么学会汉语的？
<cleamoon> abinez, 你是不是有機密數據，被美國人偷了...
<abinez> 固态硬盘是新买的，
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, ...shit. vad bra kinesiska du kan prata...
<LiaoTao> jiero, 我在北京学过一年汉语
<jiero> LiaoTao: 很厉害。。。
<onlylove> 什么牌子的，什么主控
<xsky> 偶过年时笔记本坏了。。。
<abinez> 安装完系统，我刚刚把旧电脑的数据迁移到新的固态硬盘
<xsky> 周末两天，修了两次。
<abinez> 结果，固态硬盘就挂掉了
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, jiero , 哈哈，小事一桩呗
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, så? jag tror inte att jag kan lära mig kinesiska i ett år...
<onlylove> 旧硬盘还在么
<abinez> onlylove: 是金士顿的固态硬盘
<abinez> 旧硬盘已经格式化，安装其他系统了
<jiero> LiaoTao: 确实很厉害。。。
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, Har man sprakomgivningen sa. Du har ju uppenbarligen lart dig svenska!
<jiero> abinez: 哦。。那不是没坏？
<onlylove> abinez: 虽然金士顿是名牌大厂，但是一直没敢碰金士顿的东西，内存，SD卡都不用
<abinez> onlylove: 旧硬盘不怎么好了，我安装的系统是用来看电影啥的
<piggybox> abinez: 刚买就坏应该有保修的
<onlylove> piggybox: 保修不保数据
<abinez> piggybox: 保修是有的，就是里面的数据
<piggybox> 那倒是
<abinez> 保修其实就是换新的
<onlylove> abinez: 看看应该还有希望救回一些数据的旧硬盘里面
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, det tog ju mig 5 år för att lära svenska.......
<abinez> 我想找数据恢复公司把里面的数据提取出来
<abinez> 现在不敢用固态硬盘保存数据了
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, it有意思嗎？
<abinez> 固态硬盘不适合保存数据
<abinez> 一旦损毁就无法恢复了
<piggybox> abinez: 反正重要数据不管存哪都要备份
<jiero> abinez: 网络适合，500kb/s的速度上传就好了。
<onlylove> abinez: 不管固态盘还是机械盘，只要坏了都没治
 * jiero 觉得多数国家都没有便宜的上传网络
<abinez> jiero: 没有那么多的网络空间可用
<abinez> 再说，放在网络上 不放心
<abinez> 我放在网上的文件都是普通的文件
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 我觉得还好。就是数学不行
<onlylove> jiero: 我见过1M对传的互联网
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 數學沒意思？
 * jiero 没有秘密。。。
 * jiero 不喜欢秘密。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 我們這裏上網挺便宜的呀
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 再说，这种数学不是我喜欢的
<jiero> cleamoon: 上传快的网络啊。
<jiero> cleamoon:  4M 上传速率的很少
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 哦？你喜歡哪種數學？幾何？
<xsky> 现在硬盘这么便宜，多整个几快，
<cleamoon> jiero, 下速50-100M，上速8-10M，每月339
<onlylove> xsky: 求送硬盘
<abinez> xsky: 我买了4块硬盘
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 好贵。。。
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 不，我喜欢微分学。现在都是代数
<abinez> 两个是2TB的机械硬盘
<abinez> 另外两块是128GB的固态硬盘
<jiero> 128GB的。
<piggybox> cleamoon: 339？瑞典什么货币单位？
<abinez> 结果，安装Ubuntu系统的固态硬盘坏掉了
<jiero> 你直接买seagate的混合算了。。。
<jiero> lol
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, derivata... jag tycker inte om den...
<abinez> jiero: 是的，128GB
<cleamoon> piggybox, 瑞典克朗，和RMB匯率差不多
<abinez> 现在还有一个128GB的固态硬盘没有用
<abinez> 里面有一个win7系统
<LiaoTao> 339 SEK = 330 RMB
<imtxc> yunfan: adam8157: ofan iGoogle roylez_ gfrog cfy 早啊早啊
<piggybox> cleamoon: 比我这便宜
 * imtxc 终于活过来了呢
<roylez> imtxc: 死渣
<imtxc> roylez: 怎么了
<imtxc> 最近发生什么事了么
<roylez> imtxc: 影响我码字了
<imtxc> roylez: 哦 对不起
<roylez> imtxc: 刷牙去...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> ......
<roylez> imtxc: 7点码字到现在 cc MeaCulpa
<imtxc> roylez: 牛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gaoji
<imtxc> roylez: 应该感谢我提醒你时间到了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你这是我一年的码字量了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 库帕早
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 早
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 1年刚开头。所以？
<cleamoon> piggybox, usa?
 * imtxc 啊 大家都早
<piggybox> cleamoon: en
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, vilken årskurs läser du?
<jiero> imtxc: 早安 喳喳
<imtxc> jiero: 渣渣早
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 我大一
<jiero> cleamoon: 跳级吧。
<abinez> imtxc: 早，还在老家么？
<abinez> 哈
 * kevinstar 早
<imtxc> abinez: 到了帝都了
<abinez> 过年吃饺子了吗
<imtxc> abinez: 你还惦记我的饺子呢
<abinez> 我回家，家里没饺子
<abinez> 天天吃火锅
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 哦，那明年就可以去找你了
<abinez> 鸡肉
<imtxc> abinez: 今年家里做的饺子不怎么好吃…… 所以天天吃臊子面了
<abinez> é±¼
<abinez> 啥的
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 是在本校上吧？
<cleamoon> jiero, 跳什麼級？
<MeaCulpa> 烟熏三文鱼~~
<jiero> cleamoon: 高中 直接 -> 大二
<imtxc> tryit: 早
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 哈哈，没准儿！ 我夏天要回大国
<imtxc> 哇 年刚过完北京有成了这天气了
<LiaoTao> imtxc, 什么天气
<abinez> 特种部队2:复仇上映了吗？
<abinez> 会买天气
<abinez> 哈
<imtxc> LiaoTao: 灰蒙蒙的
<abinez> PM3.5
<cfy> imtxc: morning
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 我在Kista
<abinez> cfy: 早
<cfy> abinez: morning
 * imtxc 年怎么这么快就完了
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, shit.......
<abinez> cfy: 在哪里
<cfy> abinez: hangzhou
<abinez> imtxc: 那是啃的
<imtxc> cfy: 你在什么公司啊？
<abinez> 所以，年很快就过啦
<abinez> 被讨债的人，最不希望的就是过年了
<abinez> 巴不得最好不用过年了
<imtxc> 现在的人过年不怕过年讨债了吧
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, brukar du komma hit?
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, Vars?
<abinez> cfy: 在马总的公司混饭吃么？
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, den här kanalen.
<cfy> abinez: 谁那？
<abinez> 杭州可是阿里巴巴的天下
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 哦，我前天第一次来这儿了
<IronWard> cleamoon 高压输电 想通了没
<cfy> abinez: oh,不是。。。
<cfy> abinez: 我在一家别的公司。。
<abinez> 嗯
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 也就是说，来到这里还没成为习惯
<abinez> cfy: 那是人间天堂哇
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 常來吧，挺有意思的
<abinez> 好好享受吧
<cleamoon> IronWard, 沒有。而且，您是...？
<abinez> 别浪费了
<cfy> abinez: oh
<abinez> cherrot: 早
<roylez> imtxc: 要饿死了
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 好吧
<roylez> cherrot: 切坨肉来
<abinez> cherrot: 帮我生切一个靓号啊
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 還不睡？
<cherrot> abinez, 早～
<IronWard> cleamoon 呃… 我名字反过来看……
<cherrot> roylez, 主席今天好早呀
<abinez> cherrot: 帮我申请一个靓号
<cherrot> abinez, 靓号切不出来～
<abinez> QQ靓号
<onlylove> imtxc: 才回来啊，这些人都上班一周了
<abinez> 送给妹子用的
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 我正在准备去打呼噜
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 你呢，上高中还是不睡觉
<imtxc> roylez: 从7点到现在没吃？
 * imtxc 拜主席
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, sportlov
<roylez> imtxc: 恩
<abinez> cherrot: 你不是在TX上班么
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 而且剛纔睡了5小時
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 大学生不遇到的权利 >:(
<imtxc> onlylove: 我们屌丝请一天假扣一天的工资也就50块钱 不跟他们一样损失多
<abinez> imtxc: 一天没有收入的路过哦
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 你們沒有sportlov?
<abinez> 回家到现在。没有半分钱收入
<abinez> 还烧了不少银子
<imtxc> onlylove: 年过的惬意不
<tryit> imtxc, :-)
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 没有。明早应该有课
<cleamoon> imtxc, 我們請一天假損失的都不只50了...
<abinez> onlylove: 收了不少红包包吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 一天才50？
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 但是你們假期長而且課少呀
<onlylove> abinez: 收毛红包，都给人发红包了
<abinez> cleamoon: 你请假损失神马？
<imtxc> cleamoon: onlylove 是啊 你们工资高嘛
<abinez> onlylove: 求发红包
<onlylove> imtxc: 你一月才1500？
<imtxc> onlylove: 发红包还不是给家里大人小孩了嘛，不算烧钱，我要是有更多的，我倒想给更厚点
<cherrot> abinez, 我都没靓号呢。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 比那多不了多少……
<abinez> cherrot: 找领导要去
<LiaoTao> cleamoon, 其实，我们不用上课。只有实验和考试得参加
<cleamoon> abinez, 四次沒來福利就不給了
<imtxc> cherrot: 早安，求靓号
<abinez> cleamoon: 啥福利？
<cleamoon> LiaoTao, 我知道。我就打算這麼做
<cleamoon> abinez, 上學的福利呀
<abinez> 读书也有福利？？
<cleamoon> abinez, 多新鮮
<abinez> 我们读书没福利
<cherrot> abinez, imtxc ...
<abinez> 连干活都没福利
 * imtxc 此哦，这月才28天？房租到期好快
<abinez> 嗯
<cherrot> abinez, 我们有～ 好多美女编辑哟
<abinez> 快了两台
<cherrot> imtxc, 你在哪住？
<abinez> 快了两天
<abinez> cherrot: 求介绍美女编辑
<abinez> 恐龙就免了
<cherrot> abinez, 我都只有看的份儿。。
<abinez> cherrot: 咋回事啊
<abinez> 难道都是名花有主了？
 * cherrot 早上掏耳朵 湿湿一大坨
<cherrot> abinez, 编辑们大多心里变态 还是远观为好
<MeaCulpa> 变态才好
<abinez> 说明你油水多
<cleamoon> abinez, 上學的福利是每月約2900,每月大概上21天學，所以每天就超過50了，都超100了
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 重口味
<abinez> che4
<abinez> cherrot: 你这是哪门子的理论
<abinez> 编辑就心里BT了？
<imtxc> cherrot: 跟蚂蚁住地下室
<cherrot> abinez, 观察所见。  多数而已
<cherrot> abinez, 心理不够强大的话就被同化了
<abinez> cleamoon: 那福利太爽了
<abinez> 天天上学好了，不用干活
<abinez> cherrot: 你给介绍几个据你观察不BT的
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> roylez: 去吃早饭吧主席 瘦下来就干不了主席了
<^k^> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍢ 
 * abinez 啃苹果去
<cherrot> abinez, 等观察到我先享用一个
<roylez> imtxc: 已经瘦不下去了
<tom__> 上学多没意思
<cleamoon> abinez, 消費高
<imtxc> 二月不减肥 三月徒伤悲呢
<imtxc> cherrot: 你们编辑在那个磅间，我用望远镜观察一下
<imtxc> cherrot: 你可不要把编辑理解成女卫生间哦
<cherrot> imtxc, 啥意思？
<imtxc> cherrot: 没什么，我就是瞎说
<cherrot> imtxc, 3楼到5楼`
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何给不同的语言设置不同的字体呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401554 本人用韩文和汉语居多， 韩文的字体是nanumgothic看着最舒服，但是nanumgothic的中文简直就是惨不忍睹。 中文的字体是文泉驿微米黑看着最舒服，现在用的也是文泉驿微米黑，  …
<imtxc> 色大象呢……
<cherrot> imtxc, 看准一点哦，有些男编辑比女编辑还妖艳
<imtxc> palomino|working: 摸摸破马
<imtxc> cherrot: 最烦那种三条腿都很细的男编辑 男理发师
<onlylove> http://runjs.cn/detail/yu9cs4i4
<^k^> onlylove s, ⇪ 程序员求签
<cherrot> imtxc, 金针菇～
<abinez> cherrot: 那些是娘娘腔啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 三条腿都很细
<cherrot> abinez, 估计直接是gay了
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是什么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正很奇怪理发师们的腿为什么那么细 头发为什么弄那么高
<cherrot> imtxc, 洗剪吹～
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<abinez> cherrot: 你不用干活么？
 * imtxc 去忙了……
<abinez> 整天挂着IRC
<cherrot> abinez, 没活干～
<abinez> cherrot: 帮我申请个号码
<cherrot> abinez, 自己申请去。。。
<abinez> 反正你没事干
<abinez> cherrot: 网速不快
<abinez> 申请不了
<cherrot> abinez, 我去。。
<abinez> 老验证码超时
<jiero> 想起昨天讨论星座了，这里还有双子的么？
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130225/000150.htm
<^k^> abinez s, ⇪ 13岁少女与同学尝禁果怀孕 双方父母为其办婚礼_新闻_腾讯网
<abinez> cher
<abinez> cherrot: 这新闻是哪个美女编辑弄出来的？
<iyzsong> ...
<jiero> abinez: 。汉语新闻不到处这种么。。。
<abinez> jiero: 应该是社会新闻
<cherrot> abinez, 这是其他网站的新网
<abinez> 看这种新闻，让人觉得自己很幸福啊
<jiero> abinez: 。。。你要孩子干这个？
<cherrot> abinez, 强奸还不立案 我擦
<jiero> lol
<abinez> jiero: 你看社会新闻
<abinez> 神马悲惨新闻都有
<abinez> 对比之下，有一种很幸福的感觉而已
<iGoogle> abinez: 你中毒了。
<abinez> 我没说让小孩这样做
<abinez> iGoogle: 我眼睛受伤了
<abinez> 没中毒
<iGoogle> 这样对比，你就幸福了？很容易满足嘛
<iGoogle> 你被舆论愚弄了
<abinez> iGoogle: 过年收的红包呢
<abinez> 收了多少红包哇？
<iGoogle> 你多大？还收红包
<cherrot> iGoogle, 你都是发红包的人了～
<jiero> iGoogle: 我收了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> iGoogle: 我给你红包要不。
<iGoogle> jiero: 不要。
<jiero> iGoogle: 贿赂都不行。。。
<iGoogle> 没觉悟的罗杰
<jiero> iGoogle: 嗯。
 * jiero 没觉悟
<cherrot> jiero, 觉悟让狗吞了～
<jiero> cherrot: 。狗喜欢我。
 * jiero 不属于那种容易被讨厌的类型。
<iGoogle> jiero: 难道身体上有气味，狗喜欢舔你？
<jiero> iGoogle: 你怎么知道。
<jiero> iGoogle: 人身上不都有气味么，自己闻闻自己的肢体就能察觉。
<iIlL10Oo> http://bbs.wps.cn/thread-22360180-1-1.html
<kk> iIlL10Oo s, ⇪ 建议rpm系列的spec增加国际化支持（中文化）-金山WPS Office官网论坛
<jiero> 还有谁是双子座的啊。
<iGoogle> 能闻到自己的气味？
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。你闻不到？
<iGoogle> 你没有嗅觉惰性？
<iGoogle> 你鼻子有问题
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。你怎么知道我一直有鼻窦炎。
<iGoogle> 有缺陷
 * jiero 用了几十公里长的卫生纸填鼻子。
 * jiero 从小学开始就不听课。
<iGoogle> 那你赶紧去针灸。治疗鼻窦炎
<jiero> 一切都无效
<palomino|working> 公里...
<iGoogle> 扎你的血位。lol
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 试试中医
<abinez> iGoogle: 求发红包
<jiero> 针灸多年，中药多年，激光数次
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 现在已经好些了。
<abinez> jiero: 多多运动
<jiero> abinez: 为此，我初中成为班里体育第一。
<abinez> iGoogle: 求发红包包
<jiero> 但是鼻炎一直不好。
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 你用嘴巴呼吸？
<jiero> 嗯。
<abinez> 要保持用鼻子呼吸
<iGoogle> jiero: 血位。懂不。你这样的情况，需要扎出血才有效。
<jiero> 无法。
<abinez> iGoogle: 神，求发红包包
<jiero> iGoogle: 不懂，我这里中医没干那个。
<jiero> iGoogle: 不过已经过去了。
<iGoogle> 小小年纪不学好，得什么鼻炎
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> abinez: 你又不是我崽崽。没
<abinez> iGoogle: 恭喜发财
<jiero> iGoogle:初中时很可耻的把书桌抹的极其肮脏。。。
<abinez> 你就得给发红包
 * gfrog 不撸竟然没来。。。
<abinez> 管是不是你仔仔
<iGoogle> abinez: 。
<jiero> gfrog: 。
<jiero> 谁还是双子座的。
<iGoogle> jiero: 你想有3p的感觉？
<jiero> 上学的时候几百个认识的同学，只有2个和我一样。
<jiero> iGoogle: ？
<abinez> 什么星座都是现代的迷信
<iGoogle> 你是双子？
<xsky> 哎，
<abinez> iGoogle: 我是巨蟹
<jiero> abinez: 主要是调查出生年月。发现多数是秋冬出生的。
<jiero> iGoogle: 我是。
<xsky> 偶射手
<iGoogle> 按月份排的星座，真tmd不科学
<jiero> iGoogle: 和人的内分泌有关可能。
<abinez> 星座不是月份排的
<iGoogle> 不觉得啊。
<jiero> abinez: 差不多就是月份
<iGoogle> 差不多嘛
<abinez> 是跨月的
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<iGoogle> 。。。
<iGoogle> 这死脑筋
<jiero> abinez: 谁和你说是公历的？
<abinez> iGoogle: 求送点猪脑补补
<jiero> abinez: 那是习惯，你智商再发达，没有用脑也无用。
<iGoogle> 吃猪脑，那会变更蠢的啊
<abinez> 人老了，脑袋慢了
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> 猪脑煮白糖
<jiero> 真的没双子么。
<abinez> 吃起来象豆腐花一样
<abinez> 嫩嫩的
<jiero> 网上搜调查，发现真的双子的大学生人数最少。
<xsky> 什么的最多？
<iGoogle> 按血型，派性格，还有点科学
<abinez> jiero: 那不是很好么
<jiero> abinez: 我也不是大学生。
<jiero> abinez: 只是好奇。
<abinez> iGoogle: 神，你是啥血型
<jiero> abinez: 好奇啊好奇。为啥呐。
<jiero> iGoogle: 血型怎么有用了。。。
<iGoogle> 双子，是哪月？ jiero
<jiero> iGoogle:  5月
<iGoogle> 和生理有关嘛
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> 嗯啊
<iGoogle> 5月，还不算热毛毛啊。
<abinez> 神，啥血型？
<jiero> iGoogle: 你测测这个 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/MBTI
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: 邁爾斯-布里格斯性格分類法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> iGoogle: ？热毛毛？
<iGoogle> 不测，都是骗人的
<abinez> 正解
<iGoogle> 没包手脚的热毛毛，好动，学习不集中注意力，属于傻傻的。 jiero
<abinez> 说明神的脑还没被洗刷刷过
<iGoogle> 所以考试不好
<abinez> 现在上大学根本不是靠成绩
<iGoogle> 我崽崽是B型血，霸王血型。。。
<abinez> B
<abinez> ？
<iGoogle> 整天玩小东西，盲目的玩。
<abinez> 有木有S型的
<iGoogle> 训隔壁的妹子，哪气势，，，那是吃定了她。
<abinez> 你家仔仔属猫？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu删后再换个版本装不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401562 原来我用ubuntu装的，用ISO文件，装后键盘没反应，只能用软屏，进去系统后键盘也用不了。现在想换ubuntu 12.04的，可进不了安装界面，怎么处理啊？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 youq — 2013-02-25 11:01
<abinez> 隔壁的妹子属老鼠吧
<iGoogle> 你属猫吧。你越南的？
<abinez> 猫就是老虎哇
<abinez> 。、/
 * abinez 喝水
<iGoogle> 2年纪，全部属鸡。
<iGoogle> 都胆子小
<abinez> 属鸡好啊
<abinez> 漂亮
<abinez> 华丽
<iGoogle> 爱漂亮。就这对头。
<iGoogle> 可哪个小孩不爱漂亮？
<abinez> 准备在家拉网线
<abinez> 贵啊
<abinez> 每月80
<abinez> 4M的速率
<abinez> iGoogle: 求赞助
<iGoogle> 去，去，卖了你的rpi
<jiero> 600每年
<iGoogle> 1300 30个月。记得是。
<iGoogle> 便宜没好货。bt ed都不行。
<abinez> jiero: 你的是两M么？
<abinez> 还是4M的？
<abinez> iGoogle: RPI拿回家，没有宽带网，它的威力还没有体现出来
<iGoogle> 下载速度800K/s 是几M
<jiero> abinez:  4M，500kb下载速度
<jiero> iGoogle: 爱自己漂亮？还是爱别人漂亮？
<abinez> 7.2M可以有800KB
<jiero> iGoogle: 我小时候喜欢看漂亮的别人，不在意自己。
<iGoogle> 至少是自己
<abinez> jiero: 分点流量过来
<abinez> 你用不完啊
<abinez> 别浪费了
<iGoogle> 小孩子都喜欢看漂亮的人
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 等我眼睛好了。
<abinez> 去挖个大坑
<cherrot> 800K * 8 * 1024 / 1000 /8 / 1000 ?
<cherrot> 错了
<jiero> iGoogle: 哦。我大妹妹2岁左右的时候就喜欢看帅哥，要抱抱。
<abinez> 7.2M最高可达921.6KB
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<jiero> 有没有其他人双子座的？
<abinez> jiero: 你是不是很奇怪为啥要挖大坑
 * jiero 还真的没见过几个同样星座的哦。
<jiero> abinez: ？
<abinez> 我们这里缺水
<jiero> abinez: 大坑。。。
<abinez> 挖大坑蓄水
<abinez> 这里快要变成沙漠了
<iGoogle> jiero: 7,8月太热，都不xxoo。所以5月出生的少。lol
<abinez> 人们仍然自我感觉不错
<abinez> iGoogle: 正解啊
<abinez> 神
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<abinez> 神马时候出生比较好呢
<jiero> iGoogle: 6月的也少啊。
<iGoogle> 也热啊。
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 。。。。
<jiero> 热么。
<abinez> jiero: 不热么？
<abinez> 六月应该是夏天了
<abinez> 可以热死人了
 * kevinstar 不小心删了libc.so.6怎么办
<jiero> abinez: 出生在六月的都热死了？
<abinez> iGoogle: 现在有空调了，你说的那个xxoo应该可以吧
<jiero> kevinstar: 插入 usb，复制
<abinez> 当人类好烦哦…没法想什么说什么…每天都要考虑好多次会不会说错话做错事………小动物多好,想什么说什么反正没人听得懂（（（
<kevinstar> jiero, i686的架构，没问题吗？
<kevinstar> jiero, 这个笔记本上的拿到服务器上行不行啊？
 * kevinstar 好吧，我把glibc删了，还有救没？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> kevinstar:  哪里删的？
<kevinstar> jiero, ubuntu
<jiero> kevinstar:  GUI rm？
<kevinstar> jiero, 不是
<jiero> kevinstar: 是什么？？？你要说那个，而不是回答。。。
<iGoogle> abinez: 笨，我是说 jiero 的上一辈嘛。
<abinez> iGoogle: 嗯，猪脑吃多了
<abinez> 有点副作用
<kevinstar> 我在检查是否真的删了
 * jiero 曾经检查过好几份见到的记载出生月份的同学名单，就没和我同月的。。。
<iGoogle> jiero: 说明你上一辈，比较勤奋。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<kevinstar> jiero, 已经没事了
<kevinstar> 刚才理解错误
<abinez> 浏览器可以被用来打电话吗？Mozilla、AT&T 和 Ericsson 正在朝着这个方向努力。他们日前宣布将在 MWC 2013 上推出基于 WebRTC 的免插件 Firefox 浏览器概念电话功能，据悉用户可以通过这种技术在浏览器中直接完成语音通话、视频通话、文件分享、访问通讯录等操作。Ericsson 和 Mozilla 将联手在 MWC 上展示这项概念功能，如果你不在巴塞罗那的话，可以先访问
<abinez> 来源看一下他们的新闻稿喔。
 * pity 我厂的 wifi 光掉线……
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 小动物也考虑会不会做错事，错了，命就没了
<abinez> 但是随地大小便还是会被打啊。。
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 我家猫猫会自己去水缸里把里面的鱼给捞回来吃
<kevinstar> abinez, 好猫啊，培养买报纸吧
<abinez> 水缸里的鲤鱼都被它自己叼了吃
<abinez> 吃的肥肥的
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我家猫进一个横倒的电线杆玩耍，等我回来，丫民工把电线杆竖起来了...
<kevinstar> abinez, 猫是杀手级的
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 》》/
<abinez> kevinstar: 嗯，我家猫猫每天都要吃鱼
<MeaCulpa> 猫是少数能于人共存的野生动物
<kevinstar> abinez, 你每天买金鱼吗？少年，好腿脚
<abinez> 今天早上不知道去哪里叼了一条大鱼回来放厨房
<abinez> kevinstar: 买一些鱼养在缸里啊
<abinez> 猫自己去水缸捞回来吃
<kevinstar> abinez, 你家猫养多久了，每天吃还没吃完
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 本来对猫有兴趣。后来转念一想，还是野生更好。
<abinez> 吃完了，买
<abinez> 都是小鲤鱼
<kevinstar> abinez, 所以少年天天买鲤鱼，练就好腿功
<abinez> 或者喂它鱼丸子啥的
<abinez> 没鱼的话，它不停的叫唤
<abinez> 或者自己去外面找老鼠
<abinez> 连我家狗狗都会捉老鼠
 * jiero 讨厌大块姜和肥肉混合到菜里，阻碍我大口吃菜。
 * jiero 吃菜一口70g
<abinez> 不过，我家狗狗只是把老鼠咬死，不吃
<kevinstar> abinez, 你家物种丰富啊
<abinez> 它把老鼠的骨头都咬碎了
<abinez> kevinstar: 在农村
<abinez> 家养猫狗，鸡鸭，牛
<abinez> 之类的正常得很
<abinez> 邻居还养珍珠鸡呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: un un un Installing required packages: libgdbm-dev, ncurses-dev, libffi-dev.
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: rvm真有意思
<abinez> 村里有人还养蛇
<abinez> 养蛇场
<kevinstar> abinez, 我住3楼，我家猫经常走旁边的松树捷径不走楼梯，直接上3楼的。最近太肥了，怎么也爬不上？
<abinez> 你拿什么喂猫啊？
<jiero> kevinstar: 过几天你就发现猫不见了。摔半死，自己找地去。。。
<abinez> 我想买些猫吃的饲料喂
<abinez> jiero: 猫有9条命
<abinez> 摔不死的
<jiero> abinez: 猫只有3条命
<jiero> abinez: 误传成9条
<abinez> 33得九
<jiero> abinez: 中国人贵多。所以误传3，平方了
<kevinstar> jiero, 9命的是猫妖，不是猫
<abinez> 猫的走姿势就是优雅
<abinez> 连那些神马名模都是走猫步
<jiero> abinez: 猫的走姿？和狗比？
<kevinstar> jiero, 笑了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: rvm?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 猫都是野生的
<abinez> jiero: 你见有名模走狗步么？
<abinez> 都是走猫步
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 猫没有被驯化成功
<abinez> 猫还带野性哦
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 猫是自由的精灵...
<abinez> 生吃肉
<abinez> 神秘
<abinez> 敏捷
<imtxc> 汪步怎么走
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ruby version manager
<abinez> imtxc: 。。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 猫还是不够野。
<MeaCulpa> 猫和狼一样经历了惨绝人寰的选择性语种，狼的一部分被彻底毁灭了，边成了扭曲的忠诚的象征；猫仍然是自由的精灵，因为驯化独居动物难度远高于驯化群居动服
<abinez> 问汪星人去
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 人类驯化的目标是群居动物，冒充其同伴
<abinez> 狼是靠协同作战生存的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 独居动物不能冒充
<jiero> abinez: 男的走犬步？
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 这也是狼的弱点，容易新人
<abinez> 不然，它们无法生存下来
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 这也是狼的弱点，容易信任，所以被驯化了
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 每一条狗的生命都是人类罪恶的体现，我们所能座的要么让它稀里糊涂安逸一辈子，要么尽早毁灭它
<abinez> 老虎就不一样了
<kevinstar> abinez, 猫跟老虎不一样
<abinez> 唉，狗只能百般讨好主人
<jiero> abinez: 猫也会
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 选择性育种的产物
<abinez> 不然，就只能落得悲惨的下场了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: no，猫的出发点是互利互惠，有求于你
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 狗则是发自内心的扭曲本能
<abinez> 猫的话，不一定要讨好主人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 完全不一样
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦不知道狗。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过见过狗争宠咬猫。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 养猫体现的是和谐，互利互惠，养狗只是赎罪
<abinez> 我家狗狗，现在超级听话
<abinez> 叫它坐下
<abinez> 它就自己坐下
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我最受不了这个，看到他们受人驱使，就有罪恶感
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 邪恶的人阿
<abinez> 养猫的话，猫吃饱了一般就是睡大觉晒太阳
 * MeaCulpa 经手的小狗，知道应该掐死他是对他好，还是忍不住，所以都是养大一些送人了...
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 狗有灵性
<abinez> 听懂人说的话
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 毛，是人性，不是灵性
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 那是愚蠢的变态
<abinez> 但是，它们不会说
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 选择性育种的结果
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 毛，这些都是罪恶
<abinez> 我们没有选择哦
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 人类选择性育种他们千年了
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 早已扭曲了
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 如果有其他物种对人类干这个?
<abinez> 你没有见过，那些小小的喵星人，一出生就开始面临淘汰了
<alpha080> 养狗其实是狗养你，养猫就是你养猫
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 那才是自然，我们何尝不是？
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<alpha080> 狗是你的奴隶，你是猫的奴隶
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 现在仍然是这样
<MeaCulpa> 养狗是建立关系，养猫是拉近关系
<abinez> 马太效应
<roylez_> iGoogle: 哥用ruby 2.0了，你用啥版本的perl啊
 * jiero 其实想过要牵着猫遛猫。
 * jiero 见过遛兔子的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 只有奴隶才会被牵着走
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<abinez> 猫是不让绑的
<abinez> 我家狗狗很自由
<MeaCulpa> 再自由也是扭曲，很多狗狗被牵着更有安全感，扭曲了
<abinez> 没有绑绳子
<MeaCulpa> 罪恶阿
<jiero> palomino|working: 你在这里图什么呐。。。每天被 roylez_  打一下？
<roylez_> abinez: 我有个亲戚的狗，是小区里面的公害，不到2岁，已经咬死10多只猫了
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 挺好阿
<abinez> 它们喜欢去山上
<MeaCulpa> 能抓到猫已经很不错了
<imtxc> 一般猫会成为小区的还有村子的公害吧
<imtxc> 吃了小鸡什么的
<abinez> 自由在甘蔗地里奔跑
<MeaCulpa> 我只见过被猫爪抓了鼻子感染致死的狗狗....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 对，咬不死猫的狗不是好狗
<abinez> 寻找老鼠
<palomino|working> ......
<abinez> 我家狗狗不咬猫的
<jiero> 吃猫的猫是好猫吗？
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez_ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 城市里狗太废
<abinez> 邻居家的黑狗就喜欢捉弄我家猫猫
 * roylez_  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<abinez> 会捉老鼠的狗不错
<abinez> 哈
<abinez> 它闻一下，就能判断老鼠洞中有没有老鼠在里面
<jiero> 中国的狗外出都可以不用绳索的啊。
<jiero> 有很多国家，狗出来就要锁住
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩我国还不是法制国家，我国也基本不是牧民，对狗态度不一样
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 农耕文明的狗就是看门的
<abinez> 现在，人们都忙着赚钱，没什么人找老鼠了
<abinez> 要是以前，带上狗狗，可以满山跑
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 现在反而是看门狗一般都锁把。
<abinez> 找老鼠回来加菜
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，现在都是大妈养的宠物狗
<MeaCulpa> abinez: ... 兔子吧，老鼠有点脏
<abinez> 这几天都捉了好多老鼠
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 田里的老鼠不脏
<jiero> abinez: 烧烤老鼠肉？
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我lp养过猎狐梗，我常常买兔子给他抓了玩...
<abinez> 它们吃的都很健康
<jiero> abinez: 你们不用农药？
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 一般兔子都被玩成僵硬的干尸,...
<abinez> 吃新鲜的甘蔗，红薯，芋头，稻谷
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 残忍啊。。。
<jiero> 适合修炼死灵法术
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 梗类本来就是干这个的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，收藏兔子脚脚
<palomino|working> 猎狐梗...
<abinez> 老鼠是不可多得的美味哦
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 它追过臭鼬，但是被抓回来了，臭鼬有毒
<palomino|working> -_-
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: huh
<abinez> 有钱有时候也不一定买得到
<gfrog> jiero: 罗姐儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<abinez> G挖
<abinez> G蛙
<jiero> gfrog 我想起有个 google frog
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 魔都市区可以碰到的小动物，也就是兔子，臭鼬，黄鼠狼
<gfrog> jiero: 那是神马？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有臭鼬？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有阿
<abinez> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 垃圾堆里很多
<jiero> gfrog: 那是个人罢了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 建筑垃圾
<gfrog> jiero: @_@
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<abinez> 放屁能熏死人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你放过梗类就知道了，很多的
<MeaCulpa> 有毒，对小孩是致命的
<MeaCulpa> 臭鼬要躲远点
<jiero> gfrog:  http://zero-k.info/Users/Detail/15114
<abinez> 嗯
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: GoogleFrog user page - Zero-K free rts open source game
<abinez> 煮面去
<MeaCulpa> 梗类能把他们刨出来
<jiero> 。。。
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 它们不怕臭么
<MeaCulpa> 但是狗的鼻子太脆弱，很容易被弄感染
<jiero> 太臭了。所以好奇
<abinez> 老妈叫帮忙剥甘蔗叶子了
<MeaCulpa> 但是狗的鼻子太脆弱，很容易被弄感染，狗的弱点太多了，让他们干活很残忍
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> 够还是安逸的养一辈子为好
<abinez> 吃甘蔗去
<abinez> 娃哈哈
<MeaCulpa> s/够/狗
<abinez> 甘蔗快要砍完了
<abinez> 多吃一点
<MeaCulpa> 狗的头盖骨也很弱，遇到个山猫就扛不住了
<MeaCulpa> 直接被拍碎
<abinez> 现在不吃，等到明年才有的吃了
<alpha080> 山猫都出来了。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 狗熊 v 山猫
<palomino|working> 猫科动物前肢力量挺足的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ... 至少花豹吧，山猫太小了
<abinez> 是猞猁吧
<MeaCulpa> 花豹应该也干不过狗熊
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 差不多，lynx
<abinez> 那个也是很厉害的
<abinez> 猞猁俗称山猫
<alpha080> 熊猫表示轻松拍狗无压力
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 狗和熊中间的是什么？
<jiero> MeaCu
<jiero> 狼？
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我老爸插队时候一条狗就被山猫拍死，一开始以为是豹子，后来发现了...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你丫别瞎扯
<abinez> 短尾山猫
<alpha080> 犬熊
<jiero> 。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: debian下编译ruby 2.0的错....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: arch下轻松就过了
<abinez> 猞猁很是悠闲
<alpha080> 500万年前北美霸主
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Debian sux
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: arch打理费劲....
<abinez> 现在的话，应该是美洲虎比较厉害吧
<abinez> 或者非洲狮子
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Gentoo安逸
<jiero> 中国无老虎
<abinez> 东北虎，非洲狮
<abinez> 美洲虎
<jiero> 鳄鱼更厉害
<abinez> 都是猛兽
<abinez> 鳄鱼肉好吃么
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 东北虎，孟加拉虎，华南虎，都有过吧，东北虎现在还有
<abinez> 在超市里见有杀的鳄鱼肉在卖
<abinez> 南方的老虎很小
<abinez> 体型比东北虎瘦小很多
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 适合杀人
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 杀人最多的就是小型的孟加拉
<abinez> 老虎死在它的皮毛值钱
<abinez> 孟加拉虎会游泳哦
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 猫科都会
<abinez> 东北虎不怕冷
<MeaCulpa> 猫科都怕
<MeaCulpa> 散热太快
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 东北虎不怕冷
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 怕的
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 和东北其他物种比起来，怕的多
<abinez> 它们很肥哦
<abinez> 就是一只大猫猫
<abinez> 吃面条
<jiero> abinez:  加菲猫？
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 千层面，不是面太哦
<abinez> jiero: 加菲猫可能么“
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 千层面，不是面条
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 我要煮面吃
<abinez> 肚子在唱K歌了
<abinez> 煮清水面条加点酱油和花生油
<jiero> 。。为啥要油啊。
<jiero> 直接清水面条放青菜。
<abinez> 没油没有味道
<abinez> 不好吃
<jiero> 有油吃不多。
<abinez> 本来的话，要放辣椒
<abinez> 但是，现在眼睛受伤了
 * jiero 吃油之后食量减少 100%
<abinez> 不能吃辛辣的东西
<abinez> 要刻苦吃清淡一点
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 国内的菜油厉害
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 理解为个人体制问题
<abinez> jiero: 是自己家里种的花生，拿去榨的花生油
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是的，国内菜就是重油，我出差一个月回来也拉肚子
<abinez> 虽说是纯正的花生油
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我在外面天天大肉奶酪的，回来吃油还是拉
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 你要注意养胃
<abinez> 多吃清水面条加蔬菜
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我讨厌汤面
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我讨厌大部分蔬菜
<abinez> 面条，馒头之类的面食很养胃
<abinez> 可以适量吃些
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 讨厌面条和馒头
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢饼
 * MeaCulpa 讨厌面条
<abinez> 那就吃红薯芋头之类的
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 没条件，家里都吃米饭
<abinez> 在我看来，吃红薯和芋头是很美味的
<MeaCulpa> è´µ
<MeaCulpa> 米饭便宜~
<MeaCulpa> 单位热量，米饭最便宜
<abinez> 家里自己种的
<abinez> 不用买
<abinez> 有黑皮甘蔗
<abinez> 生姜
<abinez> 木瓜
<MeaCulpa> 没条件过田园生活~
<abinez> 芒果
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 我喜欢田园生活
<abinez> 放牛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实清水面条不是汤面 -而是水 和 面条 - 我的感觉
<abinez> 躺在草地上，晒太阳，把草帽盖在头上
<abinez> 睡大觉
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  米饭比面贵的多啊。
<abinez> 任由牛在草地里吃草
<abinez> 蓝天白云
<jiero> abinez: 嗯嗯。需要你这样的人去开发西部
<jiero> 中部
<abinez> 清水绿草
<abinez> jiero: 有人去开发啦
<jiero> abinez: 不是工业开发
<abinez> 不过不是我这样的人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 单位热量
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 米饭热量高的多
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 米饭含水量少的多
<abinez> 是那些钻井排污的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 面含水量几乎为零吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还是稍稍高于米饭
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 热量不如米饭
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 而且米单位价格是面的200%？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是吧...从产量看，小麦就是相当浪费耕地的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不过面的确好吃~
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就是啊。我以前买不起米
<jiero> 就买面。
<jiero> $1.8 1KG。
<jiero> 嗯嗯。
<jiero> 哦。是2KG
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 尼玛你那是袋鼠国...
<jiero> MeaCulpa:   http://www2.woolworthsonline.com.au/Shop/ProductDetails?Stockcode=40586&name=homebrand-jasmine-rice&search=rice
<jiero> http://www2.woolworthsonline.com.au/Shop/ProductDetails?Stockcode=33282
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ Homebrand Jasmine Rice 1kg - buy homebrand jasmine rice 1kg online at woolworths.com.au
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  这里也是啊。不过差价没那么大。
<jiero> 只是 190% 而已
 * MeaCulpa 手里有本K&R C 外带习题答案....就是影印版没收藏价值
<jiero> 因为能买到的米不同。
 * MeaCulpa 貌似还是大学里淘旧买的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不要小看影印版啊，那是绝版。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 明白么。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 清华的影印版，和私刻没区别
<jiero> 。
<MeaCulpa> 那时候没人看这个，都谭浩强
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 影印版没价值，原版买不到啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 完蛋了，2.0还没编完
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 别急嘛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你上海菜不重油吧 我觉得你拉肚子跟贵国的食品添加有关
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 魔都最著名的就是浓油赤酱，口味很重
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo roylez_ 
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 木有4过 该不会是甜的吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不怎么甜，不过很多时候用糖来作着色剂，所以会一大把糖再一大把盐...
<iIlL10Oo> 我便秘.
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有关于魔都，各地传闻实在多...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额 糖+盐
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 糖+盐+面粉，着味着色
<MeaCulpa> 一般人只看到表象，说这里菜甜
<yunfan> 反正你们那的菜跟我们比是淡太多了 我不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> 魔都人则嘲笑那些人不着色的浪费酱油，一锅卤蛋剥壳了还是白的...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: hmm...你对“淡”的定义是什么？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 如果你说咸的反义，那么宁波那里够重...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 就是盐放得少
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 呵呵，果然
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: try 宁波
<MeaCulpa> 龙头栲
<kevinstar_> iIlL10Oo, 我以前也便秘，后来用沾水的厕纸之后就好了，便秘是因为大便干结的缘故
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我们徽菜本来就咸 我又是本地口味很重的人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 魔都菜盐绝对不少
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 多与少都要看你的标准
<iIlL10Oo> kevinstar_: 纸遇到水,不就化了吗
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: no no, 你们决不能和江浙的盐比的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没标准，try了就知道
<kevinstar_> iIlL10Oo, 化了没关系，多点纸
<MeaCulpa> 于
<iIlL10Oo> kevinstar_: 主要是缺少运动,每天对着电脑
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 要重新编译 openssl 才行...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 反正吃过几次饭 都淡
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 产盐的地方就那么几个...
<iIlL10Oo> kevinstar_: 我喝水也少
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，那是你去的地方gaoji~
<kevinstar_> iIlL10Oo, 要多喝水
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你错了 我们那可不产盐  这和口味是两码事
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 嘿嘿，难道不是用库....
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，我倒是觉得安徽菜还好，还是我老家宁波咸的可怕...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 还有武汉那里也咸的可怕...
<kevinstar_> iIlL10Oo, 不然便秘发展成痔疮就要手术了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2013/02/24/worst-tattoo.html
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 世界上最难看的纹身……被修复了
 * MeaCulpa 奶奶一天吃饭的菜就是1/3条龙头考和一锉咸臭冬瓜....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: rvm可以自己留一份库的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 徽菜不是安徽菜的缩写 徽菜是特指徽州菜  就是今天的黄山市 宣城以及江西的婺源一带而已
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我一个早上吃掉一瓶豆腐乳也是有的
<kevinstar_> MeaCu1pa,  我们还有汤圆啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你们那里不错的，安徽我只去过淮南
<kevinstar_> yunfan,一瓶豆腐乳，咸死啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那你们豆腐乳太淡...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 淮南有自己的菜系 好像和南京差不多 淮扬菜来着
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 龙头考是神马东东
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 宁波的吃两块就要死人了...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你可以44 我家里人是吃两个
<yunfan> 有的人是吃半个
<iIlL10Oo> > RUBY_DESCRIPTION
<kk> iIlL10Oo, ruby 1.9.3p392 (2013-02-22 revision 39386) [i686-linux]
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 一种很小的九肚鱼，在盐里反复卤了再油炸再卤
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 咬下黄豆大一口，就可以吃2碗白粥
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 嘿嘿 我们吃菜都是要吃腌的 过年你去看就知道了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那跟丑豆腐也差不多了
<yunfan> 新鲜鳜鱼都要腌了再吃
<MeaCulpa> 现在条件好了，不吃那货
<MeaCulpa> 亚硝酸盐++
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 其实古代吃盐是有钱人啊
<imtxc> 为嘛超市里面的热水壶比z.cn上贵这么多
<yunfan> imtxc: 这就是亚马逊为嘛大受欢迎的原因之一
<sjd_zeus> 下午好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 以前湖北人吃虾渣，现在几乎失传了，因为河虾少了
<MeaCulpa> z.cn我没觉得价格有优势
<yunfan> 有种类优势 另外电子产品 超市普遍没有优势
<imtxc> yunfan: MeaCulpa 至少比超市里面便宜嘛
<yunfan> 我去超市看键盘鼠标 我都很怀疑他一年能卖出几个
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 最无耻的就是先用盐毁灭你的口腔粘膜，然后上辣椒...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 超市不一样...z.cn我就看中了不要网银~~~
<imtxc> 刚看了看 沃尔玛里面一个水壶动不动两百，z.cn 百元以下就很多
<yunfan> 腌辣椒 嘿嘿 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 湖南湖北都这个套路，无耻阿~~
<roylez_> yunfan: 还是能卖出不少了，国内这么多退休人口，都是不会网购又有大把时间看连续剧的
<yunfan> imtxc: 因为沃尔玛是实体货架
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Walmart劝君莫去
<imtxc> 恩，给力的很，我在z.cn买了个路由器刷成砖了然后当天就给我换了……
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 在美国Walmart人多是经济极端落后地区的典型特征
<yunfan> imtxc: 沃尔玛货架太多 也比不多z.cn的虚拟货架
<imtxc> 他们快递员换货的时候连包装盒都不打开看……
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 沃尔玛里面矿泉水什么的便宜点
<yunfan> imtxc: 因为他处理这个case的成本比送你一个贵
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: +1
<imtxc> yunfan: MeaCulpa 这样啊
<MeaCulpa> z.cn对他们快递一定很残暴...
<yunfan> 另外还有统计数据做支撑 就算跟你理论以后可以挽回损失 他们也不这么干
<MeaCulpa> 否则怎么送货的都是一声不吭来来去去...
<yunfan> 他们还要考虑营销策略
<MeaCulpa> 关键还是不要网银...秒一切电商
<yunfan> imtxc: 因为用快递送水划不来 超市有许多物品定价是亏本的 怎么平衡就看经营的人了
<yunfan> dreampuf: 今天怎么有空来闲逛了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 他们的快递还不错吧，我这里的很热情，总蛊惑我不要检查东西，发现坏了就换就退，他记件领工资的，让我常换常退
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 现在什么新蛋中国的 都不要网银了吧
<dreampuf> ..
<yunfan> imtxc: 货到付款许多地方都支持
<sjd_zeus> ssh代理的话速度能快吗
<sjd_zeus> 上youtube fb等
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: it depends on (your network to proxy server AND proxy server to destine server)
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 新蛋我是货到刷卡
<sjd_zeus> ...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 但是z.cn我一般都是先付钱了
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的，好久不见
<yunfan> 我以前上京东买笔记本也是货到刷卡的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 太无聊了，我在专心的装 rvm
<sjd_zeus> roylez_: 好久不见
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我在写忽悠的paper cover...
<sjd_zeus> 当枪手呀
<sjd_zeus> 别去祸害人了
 * MeaCulpa 有字可码... irc bot .or. dooloo parser
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 人家是有组织任务的
<sjd_zeus> 能给多少钱呀
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 上午已经码太多了，不能太对不住自己
<sjd_zeus> 前几天买了个lenovo u410-ise
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: pissword 12345678 1
<MeaCulpa> pissword 12345678 100
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这是啥...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尼玛...剪贴板错误
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 算intranet password...函数叫pissword...
<MeaCulpa> 尿词...
<sjd_zeus> 老掉线，杯具了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求编写一条小命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401567 最近转用 openSUSE，经常要手动 kill 掉 packagekitd ，但因为菜，每次都要 ps -A 后用眼睛找到 packagekitd 的进程号再 sudo kill XXX，感觉好麻烦。能不能编写一条命令，把它保存成文件，每次想 kill 掉 packagekitd  …
 * MeaCulpa 求推荐码字背景壁纸
<sjd_zeus> 苍老师高清壁纸
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 公司用，谢绝辣妹
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 苍太清淡了，我家里排不上号
<iIlL10Oo> 机器自动生产装配发货的热水瓶便宜
<sjd_zeus> 公司用就不用壁纸了，搞淡蓝色的纯色背景吧，对眼睛有好处
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 与我vim配色不对付
<sjd_zeus> 对眼睛好就成了呗
<MeaCulpa> colorscheme wombat256
<MeaCulpa> wombat....有人用这个scheme否...
<sjd_zeus> 与vim配色的话，你搞个黑色背景呗
<iIlL10Oo> roylez_: rvm安装了2.0的, 如何共享1.9的gems过来?
<cfy> 额。。。终于在ubuntu里面撞了输入法。。。。。
<cfy> 额。。。终于在ubuntu里面装了输入法。。。。。
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: apt-get install fcitx ?
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: 不是，language support里面点的
<iIlL10Oo> o
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: 既然用ubuntu了，我就希望能点点
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: 那默认是 ibus ?
<cfy> 点点才是王道啊。。。
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: 好像可以选择，有很多选择
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: 软件中心里面点点,可以点到很多其他软件
<iIlL10Oo> o
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: 嗯嗯
<jiero> cfy:  你也要去 c 家？
<cfy> jiero: 我想去北京，无所谓哪家，只要工资过得去，不要工作多到完全没时间就行
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 码字的时候看不到桌面啊，其实我又偷了主席的自动下载国家地理每日一图作为桌面……
<jiero> cfy: 找那种 4天工作的呗。
<imtxc> cfy: 你家在那边，干嘛不在杭州呆着
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我透明urxvt, 国家地理的太花了~
<imtxc> cfy: 千万别离家太远
<cfy> imtxc: 为啥？
<imtxc> cfy: 我就是教训
<cfy> imtxc: .....
<cfy> imtxc: ............................................................
<cfy> jiero: ....那太。。。。我是说一般的工作。。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 太远了想让爹妈惦记啊
<cfy> imtxc: 这个问题再说了，而且现在的交通，真的远么？
<cfy> imtxc: 出国的还大有人在呢
<jiero> cfy: 去投奔主席也可以啊
<cfy> jiero: 主席在上海啊。。
<jiero> cfy: 上海近吧。
<jiero> cfy: 为啥去北京
<cfy> jiero: 以后和你说
<jiero> cfy: 好吧。
<imtxc> cfy: 虽然我以前也这么想的
<cfy> imtxc: @_@
<imtxc> cfy: 觉得交通很方便 一天两天哪里也到了
<cfy> jiero: imtxc: 不说了。。。我工作去。。。
 * MeaCulpa 淮河以南均可
<jiero> 好吧。
<alvin_rxg> 淮南栀，淮北栨 ？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 决定去沙巴了
 * kk 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS ruby 2.0.0p0 (2013-02-24) [i686-linux] 
<yunfan> cfy: 你什么时候过来?貌似你要来参加lisp 2013
<yunfan> freeflying: 为何不去沙捞越?
<cfy> yunfan: 你们招人么？
<cfy> yunfan: 是啊，我参加啊，不是貌似。。。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Good Choice
<yunfan> cfy: 我们不招人 还打算精简人呢
<cfy> yunfan: .........
<yunfan> cfy: 何况 我不能坑你
<cfy> yunfan: 为啥。。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 沙滩和海洋优于Dampaser，景色优于Boracay, 比Maldive之类热闹
<yunfan> cfy: 是个火坑  我还打算跳出
<cfy> yunfan: oh...
<freeflying> yunfan: 沙捞越是什么地方
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 穷人之选吧
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: 不知道，估计是重装
<iIlL10Oo> roylez_: 嗯
<iIlL10Oo> roylez_: 我已经bundle
<yunfan> freeflying: 你不是说沙巴么
<onlylove> yunfan: 打算往哪里跳
<yunfan> 马来西亚的四个组成部分啊 freeflying
<yunfan> onlylove: 往南方
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: debian升级一坨坨的错，不成我就等两天
<iIlL10Oo> roylez_: 我用 ubuntu , 安逸啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 穷人，头回去马来西亚
<yunfan> freeflying: 我是穷狗 连一回也没去过 倒是心里研究了无数遍
<freeflying> yunfan: 我这不想去呢吗
<yunfan> freeflying: 想去就去 别再犹豫
<jiero> cfy: 上午给你的那个感觉挺适合你的。
<yunfan> cfy: 有个叫上方网的 可以远程办公
<MeaCulpa> 沙巴州是被文莱挖去了一块最肥美的地方....
<iIlL10Oo> freeflying: 天天旅游,真好啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 要花银子的
<freeflying> iIlL10Oo: 天天梦里游还差不多
<jiero> freeflying:  去吧。n年一游不是？
<freeflying> jiero: 可不是呢吗
<yunfan> freeflying: 银子是小事 不行找阿蛋 大丈夫难道还能为一文钱难死不成
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 关于服务器和hostapd配置的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401570 根据这个教程 http://www.oldfeel.cn/?p=817 成功让电脑变成了无线wifi路由器，手机可以连上并且浏览网页。 我感觉就像是通过电脑上的无线网卡把电脑变成了一个无线路由器，请问有没有什么方法 …
<directorCat> 小鸡器人频道是哪个？
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic-pae #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:39:51 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS ruby 2.0.0p0 (2013-02-24) [i686-linux] 
<iIlL10Oo> des
 * CyrusYzGTt  3.7.9-201.fc18.x86_64 #1 SMP Mon Feb 18 21:07:56 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  你敢搞 FC 19不？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ wait f19 release zai say ba
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不许混合。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ hao ba
<data-cn> 我来了
<data-cn> 墙裂欢迎
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 毕业了嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ sha??
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 问你毕业没毕业
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. muyou dushu chaoguo 10nian le
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *}L W$sn*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<jianghu> 各位有没有靠谱点的n
<jianghu> vpn
<jianghu> 推荐下啊
<fdb713> ...
<fdb713> @cosbeta 的
<jianghu> 恩？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 在bash下装好了，zsh下那安装的sh脚本跑不过
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: bash 害的
<MeaCulpa> zsh跑不过，应该是些奇怪的字符切割，范围，以及某些单 [], Ruby非Linux非bash没人用？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不清楚，管他呢....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: openssl自己编译的坏处是，rvm的所有ruby都得重编
<happyaron> roylez_: lol
<happyaron> 面主席加油
<MeaCulpa> 只要prefix不乱，没事
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 一个命令跑完，不操心
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: rvm现在学坏了，自己改我的 .zshrc
<MeaCulpa> 所以那些铁杆RH企业用户要搞Multi-toolchain multi-prefix
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这有点过了...
<MeaCulpa> 我要是没.zshrc咋办....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 方向，bashrc他也通吃，.profile，.bash_login也逃不了
<MeaCulpa> ruby有没有py的virtualenv之类的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ksh zsh 呢...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦...哎，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> csh...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ksh估计他搞不定....
<MeaCulpa> virtualenv那样的偶觉得就够了，OS包管理以外的所有包都进virtualenv
<MeaCulpa> http://bpaste.net/show/79571/
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ Paste #79571 at spacepaste
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo Dev节操尚可...
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助，y430的声音问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401572 我的是lenovo y430，装的是10.04.最开始的问题是，耳机和音响一起响，现在参照了论坛上的一些方法，没有成功，然后就完全没有声音了。 主要参照了这个方法，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=197 …
<iGoogle> roylez_: ruby? 你咋这么喜欢慢慢通通的东西。
<gebjgd> ofan 在呢？
<MeaCulpa> 神终于耐不住了~~
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 2.0 比 1.9 快了很多
<iGoogle> 上2，好吧。抛弃1.xx的全部版本问题。lol
<iGoogle> 1.xx去死
<iGoogle> 难得快很多吧。 iIlL10Oo
<roylez_> iGoogle: 用不更新的软件去死
<iGoogle> lol 好稳定啊
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: 新的正则引擎估计影响挺大的
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 嗯,相当稳定..
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 你没理解 roylez_
<iIlL10Oo> roylez_: 哦, 正则引擎为什么换了
<roylez_> iGoogle: 您继续喷，坐等你偷偷换ruby
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 因为perlre规则修改了。lol
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: 还不是因为那个快
<iIlL10Oo> roylez_: 哦,为了快. 是好事, 希望不用修改我的代码.
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: 不用
<iGoogle> 看来ruby小巧，说改就改了。
<jiero> 看到一句话：一定有一天，我要离开ThoughtWorks，在那之后，我希望我能做到的是用设计的思维影响和帮助更多的人，一点一点，和那些该死的程序员们一起，把这个世界变得更好。
<iGoogle> perl要是有版本问题。那成千上万的模块，怎么活哦。
<jiero> lol
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: perl是一陀, 不是说改就能改的,哈哈
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 那是，cpan要关门
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 嗯, rubygems 没关门
<iGoogle> apt全死
<iGoogle> 这也说明ruby是小孩子嘛。
 * MeaCulpa 有一件好事就是现在perl用户主力是人云亦云的阿三了，在过几年就废了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你挡不住三哥阿
<iGoogle> 不熟悉阿三。 roylez_ 最熟悉了。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 阿三最喜欢 perl 了
<iGoogle> (CPAN) currently has 117,749 Perl modules in 26,923 distributions, written by 10,432 authors, mirrored on 265 servers.
<iGoogle> 只能说明印度的水平，比国内高。
<iGoogle> 国内都是急功近利的人
<happyaron> +1
<happyaron> 这么说ee是阿三？
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: https://rubygems.org/stats
<iGoogle> happyaron: 又调皮
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 说明了啥。
<iGoogle> 说明少了一半，没移植过去嘛
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 反正够用了...
<iGoogle> 那当然够用
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: Ppl use perl because they are told to
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: perl在金主里是热门关键字，阿三趋之若骛
 * MeaCulpa 去年在某三哥IT Giant一轮面试里喷pl...被默默的注视然后打发走了....
<happyaron> iGoogle: 想知道怎么从头做一个toolchain
<happyaron> iGoogle: cross toolchian
<happyaron> toolchain
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: ubuntu不是自带arm-linux-gcc 的吗?
<iGoogle> MeaCu1pa: 你刚才还在想，难道18m的生产环境，会逼 roylez_使用ruby?
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 我想学学怎么做
<iGoogle> 我
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 而且比较想做mipsel的
<happyaron> 路由器那种
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 哦
<iGoogle> happyaron: 想做设备了？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 至少学学啦
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 你可以apt-get source gcc-4.6-arm-linux-gnueabi , 然后./configure 看Makefile
<iGoogle> 支持搞实业。这挣钱
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 好
<iIlL10Oo> ./configure 的参数--host= --target=
<happyaron> iGoogle: 给指路
 * iGoogle 记得 autoconf automake 都不auto.
<iGoogle> happyaron: 摸路吧。 反正电视都带lin了。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 给个开头吗
<iGoogle> 搞arm 的m3，适合做小设备。搞a9，适合做中设备。
<happyaron> ig
<iGoogle> 搞windows，适合做大设备
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我眼下想搞搞mips的。。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 路由器的
<iGoogle> 哦。mips不熟悉。你找 yunfan
<iGoogle> 他有熟人搞这。似乎
<happyaron> yunfan: 出来出来
<happyaron> yunfan: 咋从头做个mips 的cross toolchain，给点开头的指导
<happyaron> iGoogle: 嗯。
<iGoogle> 只是他牛皮也吹得多。 lol
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> iGoogle: 先看看吧，主要是找不到啥头绪
<iGoogle> 应该找社区，论坛
<iGoogle> yunfan: 哈皮找你，你都不出头。
<cfy> iGoogle: .
<cfy> iGoogle: 我终于装了输入法
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥系统上？
<cfy> iGoogle: ubuntu
<iGoogle> 。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<happyaron> cfy: ubuntu 啥版本
<cfy> iGoogle: 12.04 lts
<cfy> happyaron: 12.04 lts
<iGoogle> 6.10 估计
<gebjgd> cfy 你出息了
<cfy> gebjgd: ....
<happyaron> cfy: 13.04的ibus目前处于半残状态
<cfy> @_@
<happyaron> cfy: 你会cross compile吧
<cfy> happyaron: oh.......
<gebjgd> cfy 都会装输入法了
<happyaron> cfy: 怎么做tool chain？
<happyaron> cfy: 我记得你折腾过mips的路由器
<cfy> happyaron: 不太会。。。。。照着教程做啊
<happyaron> 还是当年的高档路由器。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 就是要编译几遍
<cfy> happyaron: 是的。。。我到现在也没有5G的客户端。。。。。路由器有5G没用啊。。。
<cfy> gebjgd: .....
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<whhone> test
<kk> whhone, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<whhone> 沒什么
<whhone> kk: 练习用 irc 也
<roylez_> freeflying: http://jandan.net/2013/02/25/chimps-solve-puzzles.html
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 黑猩猩也会从游戏中获得满足感
<freeflying> roylez_: cao
<freeflying> roylez_: 不好好上班，一天到晚看煎蛋
<roylez_> freeflying: 我看煎蛋就是好好上班啊
 * iGoogle 举报，乐乐的机器里面有1M的种子，就是为了好好上班。要不，还有啥吸引他去上班？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ini复活了 https://github.com/mojombo/toml
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: mojombo/toml · GitHub
 * adam8157 赶来围观 cc eexp roylez_ 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://pthree.org/2009/12/31/the-meaning-of-su/
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: goto....
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Aaron Toponce : The Meaning of ‘su’
 * adam8157 ee哪里去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣神因为perl不好用，气得去自焚了
<adam8157> roylez_: 原来如此
<iIlL10Oo> roylez_: ruby的配置文件可以用$xxx 全局变量,然后 load '文件'
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: 用constant也行啊，yaml也成啊
 * adam8157 各种修bug, sigh...
<iIlL10Oo> roylez_: 嗯
<roylez_> adam8157: 钱多就行，钱多就行
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 谁有10.04.2 LTS可以提供下载,在网上找了老半天，全是过期的，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401575 谁有10.04.2 LTS可以提供下载,在网上找了老半天，全是过期的 统计信息: 发表于 由 wsiguang — 2013-02-25 16:45
<huntxu> roylez_: 竟黑我大perl
<huntxu> roylez_: 怪不得寶島把你驅逐出境
<roylez_> huntxu: 丫连自己的perl代码都看不懂100行，还好意思说我
<huntxu> roylez_: 有哪個perl作者能看懂自己的代碼超過100行的
<iIlL10Oo> 太假了...
<pocoyo> roylez_: 笔记本硬盘爆了   怎么能把里面的数据拷出来啊 live 进去了 但是识别不了硬盘
<kevinstar_> huntxu, 代码首先是拿来给某个人看的，然后碰巧是可以运行的。那句话这么说来着
<roylez_> pocoyo: 我好像很久以前用过testdisk
<cherrot> pocoyo, 爆了？ 这么爽
<iIlL10Oo> pocoyo: git --bare 到U盘是多么重要
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉坨...
<cherrot> roylez_, 你还去过台湾啊
<roylez_> cherrot: 恩
<cherrot> roylez_, 你去台湾干毛了？
<roylez_> cherrot: 视察
<cherrot> pocoyo, 你怎么把硬盘给爆了的？
<cherrot> roylez_, ...
<cherrot> roylez_, 舒克和贝塔把你送回来的吧
<roylez_> cherrot: ....
<pocoyo> cherrot: 真爆了,咯吱咯吱响 , PE 进去后 都不能识别出来硬盘 这该如何使好
<roylez_> cherrot: 你丫的才是麦兜
<cherrot> pocoyo, 这是硬件故障了吧。。。我怕回天乏术 还是别通电了，送修吧？
 * cherrot 我胖企鹅的邮箱竟然支持dropbox了。。
<roylez_> cherrot: 想偷dropbox的东西？
<huntxu> cherrot: 鄙視企鵝
<huntxu> roylez_: 偷了連字符串都不改的估計
<roylez_> huntxu: 一个失败的风投 http://www.ovp.com/companies-we-backed/deals-missed.html
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Deals Missed
<huntxu> roylez_: 英文，懶得看
<cherrot> huntxu, roylez_ 谁知道～反正基本不用qq邮箱    不过张小龙的产品做的的确上流～
<CyrusYzGTt> cherrot§ ,, wo zhidao ,, ye zhichi weiyun ,,
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *)ahjtZ*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cherrot> CyrusYzGTt, 没错
<yunfan> happyaron: 从头做一个?
<yunfan> happyaron: 为毛要从头做一个？ 厂商都提供precompiled toolchains啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 想学学啦
<happyaron> yunfan: 不想用precompiled
<yunfan> happyaron: simple mips官方有源码下载 也有预编译的下载
<yunfan> happyaron: you just download the source code , the after job is same like arm soc
<yunfan> happyaron: 我家里那个路由是mips的 openwrt 官方提供了个toolchain我就用那个写过点汇编和c
<happyaron> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> happyaron: toolchain用gnu那一套 跟编译arm的没什么两样 就是选项上改改 但是官方提供给你的源码 肯定都改过了
<yunfan> happyaron: 为毛你突然想搞mips了？ 莫非去了君正还是炬力 or 索智?
<yunfan> happyaron: 要是的话 搞点片给我玩玩啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 没，就是想折腾下路由器
<yunfan> happyaron: 最好是有新出来那个 aptiv家族
<yunfan> happyaron: 你什么路由？ 你如果折腾路由 那就用openwrt的sdk 他有全自动的编译cross toolchain的
<yunfan> 感觉是clfs
<happyaron> yunfan: 手上有几个不一样的路由器，现在只是想学学做toolchain
<yunfan> happyaron: toolchain又不是你做的
<yunfan> 路由器如果是
<yunfan> mips就那几个芯片 都可以从厂商那搞到的
<happyaron> 感兴趣了而已，我又没老板催何苦那么实用主义呢。。。
<yunfan> 这个 阿蛋最熟悉
<yunfan> 可以由阿蛋给你介绍几个后门 额
<happyaron> o
<yunfan> happyaron: broadcom 呵呵
<yunfan> happyaron: 你现在什么公司呢
<happyaron> yunfan: 上学呢
<yunfan> happyaron: 那你怎么会有那么多路由
<happyaron> yunfan: 咋就不能呢。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 好吧 我手头倒是还有两个mips的机器 一个路由 一个nanonote
<happyaron> yunfan: nanonote略悲剧啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 玩过几天xiangfu的
<yunfan> happyaron: [
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04的unity是不是最愚蠢的设计？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401579 我运行matlab后，左边的栏里matlab图标出现了 问题是，程序有两个窗口，而我只能看到其中一个，要看到另一个，必须把当前看得到的窗口关闭 无法在两个窗口间切换？难道不是让两个窗口同时可见 …
 * kevinstar_ 有没有一个支持js的命令行浏览器
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 靠，四月那边的酒店超贵啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: Shangri-la's 6晚要将近1w了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 把脚本放到if-pre-up.d if-post-up.d if-up.d 里面，为什么无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401580 我把一个ssh 连接脚本放到if-pre-up.d if-post-up.d if-up.d 里面，不懂为什么无效 系统是debian 6 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruandao — 2013-02-25 17:59
<gebjgd> freeflying 有那么贵么
<gebjgd> freeflying 上次老婆和她朋友去的时候才2000
<freeflying> gebjgd: 住得啥酒店啊
<freeflying> gebjgd: 你200多是美刀还是RMB
<gebjgd> freeflying 她网上找的
<gebjgd> freeflying 一个叫阿米的 自家的酒店
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何把matlab添加到bin文件夹里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401582 zjm@zjm-laptop:/usr/local/MATLAB_R2012b/bin$ matlab matlab: command not found zjm@zjm-laptop:/usr/local/MATLAB_R2012b/bin$ ./matlab 上面是我的matlab启动办法 必须进到含有matlab的文件夹，用./matlab 来运行matlab 如何可以使得在termin …
<abinez> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20130225/000014.htm
<kk> abinez s, ⇪ 一周新本猎奇 可以吃的内存和永不死机的电脑_数码_腾讯网
<samuelgl> hallo, all
<kingbo_> who
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: z.cn 的这信用卡付款要是万一z.cn密码泄露了不是很危险么
<cfy> imtxc: 那就网银
<imtxc> cfy: 恩^
<imtxc> 安全点的不方便  方便的不安全^
<imtxc> cfy: 我在z.cn 提交了卡号可有效期之后, 居然直接显示了我的电话号码,账单地址
<cfy> imtxc: 还好吧
<lainme> imtxc: 用完就删。
<imtxc> lainme: 是个办法,可惜我刚才删的太着急了, 只能货到再刷了^
<lainme> imtxc: 似乎amazon改地址是要重新输入信息的，http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-370513-1-1.html
<kk> lainme s, ⇪ TX的信用卡信息一直保存在亚马逊网站吗 - Amazon购物问题区 - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<imtxc> lainme: 这是.com  .cn 就说不好了^
<imtxc> lainme: 你还在阿里?
<lainme> imtxc: 什么？阿里？
<imtxc> lainme: 记得什么时候看你博客你说你去阿里巴巴了
<imtxc> 难道我搞错了
<lainme> imtxc: 我还在上学
<imtxc> lainme: 毕业了 干活了半年多了
<jiero> 都不说话了。
<imtxc> jiero: 都吃饭了
<jiero> imtxc: 问下，北京月开销大概多少呐？
<imtxc> jiero: 住的没底线 吃的一顿15左右? 我说的是地摊级别
<jiero> imtxc: 一顿 15？我还不如买面粉和土豆呐。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 15-20也就能吃个真功夫什么的
<imtxc> jiero: 意思是多还是少啊 没看懂……
<jiero> .
<jiero> 多。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<jiero> 真功夫是啥？
<imtxc> jiero: 就一连锁店 里面米饭比别的地方好吃点，菜一般
 * jiero 想起来以前 $120 每个月。
<imtxc> 哇 你都花多$? 我还么见过真的$呢
<jiero> 但实际都是超出，因为会收敛不住，每次都买蛋糕。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • unity顶部通知区域图标间距变大，怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401585 如下图，看着很不爽，， 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux小菜菜 — 2013-02-25 19:19
<jiero> 然后就变 $140 了。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你要是不在北京的话劝你还是别来了
<jiero> imtxc: 不在。
<jiero> imtxc: 但是如果有找到想要的工作就去。
<imtxc> jiero: 破地方没一点好吃的，别看北京人说的自己的特色，其实就是一帮没见过世面的城里长大的人什么都没吃过就觉得自己本地烤的鸭子好吃……
<jiero> imtxc: 其实。哪里都没好吃的。。。
 * jiero 只记得不好吃的东西了，其他随意。
<imtxc> jiero: 我快被这里的吃的搞崩溃了
<imtxc> 没一样是合我的口味的
<jiero> imtxc: 和山东的似乎差不多。
<jiero> imtxc: 你来山东东部尝尝
<jiero> imtxc: 错了，是西部
<imtxc> jiero: 等过段时间找个基友租个有厨房的房子了自己做饭看看怎么样
<imtxc> jiero: 快餐盒饭什么的山东的挺多
<imtxc> 做饭就会放酱油 ……
<jiero> imtxc: 微波炉饼+土豆+肉+生菜
<jiero> imtxc: 解决
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> 要是能习惯饮食，那在外地也不至于这么尴尬
<jiero> imtxc: 我基本上什么产自东亚之外的食物都吃啊。
<lainme> ……
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 跟食物的原料关系不大，做法不同
<jiero> lainme: 好久不见。
<imtxc> jiero: 记得 lainme 一直是潜水的啊
<lainme> jiero: 好久不见
<lainme> 恩
<jiero> imtxc: 对我来说，原料很重要-黑色食品都不能碰的 —— 除了黑米
<jiero> lainme: 快毕业了？
<imtxc> 除了木耳还有黑色的食品？
<lainme> jiero: 还早
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> 海带不算黑得吧，那我就真没见过了
<jiero> lainme: 哦，还在香港？
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<jiero> imtxc: 几乎一切菌类 -除了银耳和金针菇。
<jiero> imtxc: 茄子
 * jiero 同时不吃豆腐。
 * jiero 这样就几乎没法在中国餐桌进食了。
<imtxc> 。。。
 * jiero 吃得最多的豆子是黄豆，但是黄豆制品一概不碰。
<jiero> 豆油除外
<jiero> imtxc:  放鞭炮么？
<jiero> imtxc: 你是双子座的么。
<imtxc> jiero: 双鱼
<imtxc> jiero: 在家的时候放炮了啊
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。我就没见过一个认识的人是双子啊。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 找双子干什么 我认识的女的还每一个是天蝎呢
<jiero> imtxc: 因为我昨天被提醒了我是双子之后，记得以前调查过自己所在的班级发现几乎没有人和我同月，几乎没有双子。
<jiero> imtxc: 我以前经常心血来潮调查个事情，比如说，跑步是前脚掌先着陆 还是后脚跟先着陆。
<jiero> imtxc: 男女无关- 我都不在意是男是女了。。。现在
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 星际译王不能下载词典 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401588 我上一次重装UBUNTU11.10之后，重新装过一次星际译王，并且当时注删并下载了词典，可是过一段时间后却发现下载的词典己经没有了，想要重新下载却提示 “认证失败：521 User doesn't exist", …
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<lainme> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> lainme: 有好事么
<lainme> roylez: 没
<roylez> lainme: 哦
<roylez> lainme: 还有几年毕业？
<lainme> roylez: 最少2年半
<roylez> lainme: en...
<jiero> lainme: 不是吧。。。怎么延长了？
<lainme> jiero: 没啊。总共4年
<jiero> 哦。我一度以为3年。
<jiero> roylez 主席几年？
<roylez> jiero: 4å¹´
<roylez> lainme: 嗑大不是5年的么
<lainme> roylez: 数学系一般4年
<roylez> lainme: 哦
<roylez> lainme: 高科技人才啊，数学系
<jiero> 数学系博士——我已经没有想象力了。
<lainme> roylez: 香港postdoc是3万9？
<jiero> 。月薪么。
 * jiero 以为 lainme  已经 4万月薪了。
<lainme> jiero: 我连 phd candidate 都还不是
<jiero> lainme: 呃。那你是？
<lainme> jiero: postgraduate student
<jiero> 。大学生？
<jiero> 大学生授课。。。
<jiero> 其实可以。
 * jiero 现在越来越不明白了。。。roylez 给我解答一下。
<roylez> lainme: 我那时候是4万，不过没人能拿到postdoc的
<lainme> jiero: 研究生。过了PhD资格考试，才是candidate
<roylez> lainme: probation你还没过？
<lainme> roylez: 真是这样啊……怪不得都是RA
<jiero> 哦。对啊。记错了。
<lainme> roylez: 没。我打算这学期或者下学期。
<roylez> lainme: o...
<roylez> lainme: 我一直到毕业都在吃probation前做的东西
<cleamoon> 看见女神发了条说说：”‘只要你敢做我的小火车永远不出轨，我就答应做你的小美人鱼永远不劈腿’神回复:“动车不出轨但难保不追尾，美人鱼不劈腿也难保不用嘴”
<freeflying> test
<kk> freeflying, 点点点.  ㍬ 
 * happyaron gigles
<jiero> freeflying: 。在海滩？
<jiero> happyaron:  gigle？
<jzmer> 有没有korean的serif字体可以推荐的？
<jiero> jzmer:  韩国的啊。不知道。
<freeflying> jiero: 没呢，家里的路由有断了
<freeflying> 这悲催的路由
<freeflying> 现在每天都断
<jiero> freeflying: 其实，无线的很容易。
<jiero> freeflying: 我经常重置它
<jiero> happyaron: 我就是有些发疯。想去 thoughtworks 的 ux team。但是又没足够的能力。
<luffy_> 哈哈哈
<luffy_> 哈哈哈
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 怎么让debian的登录界面和锁屏界面跟gnome3原来的一样(就是风格统一)？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401592 gnome3.4发行说明里，锁屏和登录界面都非常好看（统一的黑色半透明），但是debian7的就很难看，有办法变成gnome3那种风格的么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 20 …
<jzmer> jiero: 目前我有adobe,sm} gothic
<jzmer> s/gothic/myungjo
<jzmer> 但是baseline都有问题
<jzmer> apple myungjo 的 cmap 在 windows 上有问题
<jzmer> 那中文宋体呢？
<jzmer> 最好能支持gb18030
<jzmer> 和某些古籍常用的extb
<CyrusYzGTt> extABCDE le
<jzmer> extb 我不完全需要
<jzmer> 我只需要 extb 里面常用的
<jzmer> c与后面就不要了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你在Boracay住啥酒店的
<jzmer> 方正的字体也一概不要
<^T^> 为什么我的vpn网络无法建立，本人用的ubuntu12.04
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 哪个能在不同桌面设置不同的背景? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401594 已知是pcmanfm可以 但我不想用他来当fm 求推荐 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2013-02-25 22:10
<reelai> pcmanfm 是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> DE
<freeflying> happyaron: https://plus.google.com/u/1/117474986382867317779
<reelai> PCManFM is "an extremely fast, lightweight, yet feature-rich file manager with tabbed browsing". Source: PCManFM on sourceforge. PCManFM is the default file manager of the LXDE (Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment).
<reelai> 文件管理器啊，不能算DE吧
<reelai> 我还没有文件管理器呢，求个推荐～～T_T~~~
 * DrawNori 和蔼地拍了拍 cleamoon
<\rs> reelai: coreutils
<cfy> reelai: emacs dired mode...
<taisen_> 请问12.04的grub 和 12.10 的版本一样不
<cleamoon> DrawNori, y?
<taisen_> grub 版本
<taisen_> version
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 哪个能在不同桌面设置不同的背景? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401595 已知是pcmanfm可以 但我不想用他来当fm 求推荐 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2013-02-25 22:24
<xiangfu> 有人出售VPN吗？
<cfy> xiangfu: .
<cfy> xiangfu: 有。。。
<xiangfu> 多少钱一个月。
<xiangfu> 我先买来用用。：）
<cfy> ofan: 我又给你推销了。。。。 cc ofan
<cfy> ofan: 你说你是不是要给我点优惠？
<cfy> xiangfu: 9/rmb吧。记得是
<xiangfu> 有流量限制吗？
<xiangfu> 我要下载一大堆视频。。。
<cfy> xiangfu: 木有。。。。。。
<xiangfu> nice. :)
<cfy> xiangfu: 额。。。。早知道我就不说话了。。。
<cfy> 这不厚道。。。。
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> ofan: 那你卖贵点。。。哈哈哈。。
<cfy> xiangfu: 你等 ofan 出来吧 :)
<xiangfu> ofan: 在吗？怎么交易？我先用一个月试试，买一个月可以吗？
<cfy> xiangfu: 你还在北京做qi-hardware么？
<xiangfu> 嗯。
<cfy> xiangfu: 你们那招人不？
<xiangfu> 和openclipart.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: OpenClipArt (@ openclipart.org)
<xiangfu> 还没有计划。
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦
<jiero> xiangfu:  openclipart 不需要vpn就能下载
<\rs> cfy: 傳銷？
<xiangfu> cfy: do you have ofan's emai?
<xiangfu> I will send one email to him.
<cfy> \rs: 什么？
<cfy> xiangfu: sorry,don't have his
<Saturn_> 大家好， 分卷压缩的文件怎么解压， zip格式的
<cleamoon> Saturn_, file-roller -h foo.zip 或是 unzip foo.zip
<Saturn_> 是这样的， 两个压缩文件必须一起解压的。
<qsdiy> Hello
<kk> qsdiy, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<qsdiy> 还有人吗
<maplebeats> qsdiy, me
<qsdiy> ＾＿＾
<qsdiy> 你好
 * DrawNori 睡觉ZZzz
<maplebeats> =.=
<qsdiy> 睡走了一个
<maplebeats> 看动漫中
<qsdiy> 什么名字
<GUNDAM> 请问grub2 启动时的分辨率怎么修改/
<cleamoon> maplebeats, “冰果”不錯喲
<ofan> xiangfu: 可以
<xiangfu> ofan: 　我怎么付款？是openvpn 吗？
<ofan> xiangfu: 支付宝。pptp的
<ofan> xiangfu: 邮箱odayfans@gmail
<xiangfu> 那我先买一个月吧。支付宝的地址是你的邮箱？
<xiangfu> 我现在付款：）
<ofan> 恩
<xiangfu> 手机找不到了。登录不上淘宝。
<xiangfu> 有时间再付。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] Talk
<GUNDAM> 我用 update-grub 提示找不到命令 怎么回事？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 先su得到root权限了，再试
<GUNDAM> ubuntu talk, 已经是root身份了
<GUNDAM> UbuntuTalk 已经是root权限了 还是不行
<ofan> GUNDAM: ubuntu?
<GUNDAM> ofan: opensue
<GUNDAM> ofan: opensuse
<ofan> GUNDAM: update-grub应该是Ubuntu里的
<ofan> GUNDAM: grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<GUNDAM> ofan: grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 这条命令是什么意思
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我刚试了下我的openSUSE，没有这个命令
<ofan> GUNDAM: 生成配置文件
<ofan> 跟update-grub一样
<GUNDAM> 我的 /boot/grub/ 下没有 grub.cfg 文件
<ofan> 豆瓣打不开了?
<GUNDAM> ofan: 打得开阿 刚刚还上了
<ofan> GUNDAM: 那就换成你的路径
<ofan> nnnd
<GUNDAM> 我的路径？
<GUNDAM> ofan: 你说的是grub的路径还是grub2的路径？
<ofan> grub2
<GUNDAM> grub2下有grub.cfg文件阿
<ofan> GUNDAM: 那就用grub2
<GUNDAM> ofan: opensuse默认是使用的grub2引导阿
<GUNDAM> ofan: 我修改了启动时的分辨率，但是没有效果，我看网上说 修改了grub文件以要更新一下，不过我的系统没有update-grub这个命令
<ofan> 改分辨率没什么用
<GUNDAM> 不改的话开机的那个启动界面很大 不美观
<ofan> 一般那分辨率都很小
<ofan> 到不了屏幕分辨率
<ofan> grub本身带的显示驱动很弱
<GUNDAM> 我看了一下 我的能支持到1024*768
<ofan> ä½ 1024?
<GUNDAM> 是阿
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有在折腾sailfish os sdk的没？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我的无法运行，怎么回事？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 提示段错误
<alvin_rxg> 段错误 是啥错误？……
<alvin_rxg> 我想移民去台湾了……      記憶體區段錯誤（英语：Segmentation fault，經常被縮寫為 segfault），又譯為记忆段错误，也稱為匯流排錯誤（bus error），或總線錯誤，存取權限衝突（access violation），是一種程式錯誤，它會出現在當程式企圖存取CPU無法定址的記憶體區段時。
<piggybox> 你拿到任何国家的绿卡都可以去申请台湾永居
<alvin_rxg> 努力吧～ 为了更懂得中文…… =.=
<knownbad> 有这么好吗？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不管怎么说， 中文的 error outputs 我已经……差不多……或许……看不懂了……
<knownbad> Me too.
<ofan> piggybox: 除了大陆吧
<knownbad> 我刚加入这里是真不懂国内的名词。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我加入好久了，还是不懂……
<piggybox> ofan: 当然，那个台湾政策是针对大陆人的
<knownbad> 大陆也可以，你就嫁给我吧。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cefnmjtAolY&feature=youtu.be&hd=1
<kk> ofan s, ⇪ YouTube - Lenses, Folds, and Traversals
<ofan> knownbad: 你是台湾的？
<knownbad> 不，我是刚果来的老黑。
<ofan> nnnd 网好差，连银行网站都打不开
<knownbad> Alvin应该知道。
<knownbad> 你肯定上你的VPS吧？
<knownbad> 国内有没卖VPS？
<ofan> 我说米国的银行
<ofan> 貌似IPS路由有问题
<ofan> 或者某个DNS挂了
<ofan> s/IPS/ISP
<knownbad> 可能正遭受中国的攻击。
<ofan> orz..
<piggybox> lol
<ofan> 看完template hasklle觉得lisp的程序也是数据都是吹的
 * ofan 春天到了
 * alvin_rxg 花儿开了
<knownbad> 下个月带老婆去台湾却发现两国的航空公司各摆对方一道。  搭乘南航得飞广州再飞台湾。  搭乘中华从武汉飞美国得先飞台湾。  双方都让你绕路。
<knownbad> 屁眼也开了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 那为啥不是 南航飞美国和武汉，中华飞台湾和美国？
<knownbad> 还好没说要在中立区由红十字会转运。。。
<knownbad> 贵死了。
<piggybox> 两岸还没直飞啊
<knownbad> 海关还是有主权问题。。。我猜
<knownbad> 问题在国际航线。
<alvin_rxg> 南方航空，从台湾到美国，途径广州……合情合理……  中华航空从武汉到美国，途径台湾……合情合理……
<alvin_rxg> 南方航空拿不到 台湾直飞美国的航线吧……
<alvin_rxg> 求 Nokia 105..
<knownbad> 国外同胞经由台湾也需要连票，要不得办港澳台通行证才能上国内班机。
<knownbad> 其实双方互惠就好了。
<alvin_rxg> 求 Nokia 301 ..
<knownbad> 没跪？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 干嘛跪？
<knownbad> 通常都这么说。。。
<knownbad> 我还有个Nokia E72.
<alvin_rxg> 咱上跪天地，下跪父母，再个夫妻对白……
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: The London Festival Orchestra - La Clemenza Di Tito (The Clemency of Titus), K. 621: Overture
<alvin_rxg> 这曲子不错
<knownbad> 越南妹子跟了你了？
<alvin_rxg> 木有……
<knownbad> 你又始乱终弃了？
<alvin_rxg> 咱没湿……
<knownbad> 那你就连禽兽也不如了。
<knownbad> 这是我跟老婆学的。。。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 那是，如了禽兽，咱就不会在这跟你们混了
<knownbad> 没关系，下次把握住。  暂时先自个握。
<piggybox> 说得好像我们混得很惨一样
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 握爪
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你们那里有中国货吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: alvin_rxg 不就是中国货
<cleamoon> ofan, 卖吗？几块？
<ofan> cleamoon: 卖艺不卖身
<cleamoon> ofan, 现在不都兴卖身不买艺吗
<ofan> cleamoon: 那你去卖身吧
<kk>  05:33
<cleamoon> ofan, 我不是货
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-26
<imadper> 早, 各位~
<kk> 新 非常任务 • I would like to thank you for the efforts you've put in writ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=227828 the use businesses outdoor condition would Excellent comparison ? to before flying old returning your be hurtful ? hardware can have dont availability as their Critical ? common December. grow online. Anthracite a addresses you ? fine …
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 吃早餐～
<abinez> 在准备安装水塔
<abinez> 恶补一下水管铺设基础
<kingbo> who
<kingbo> ／who
<kingbo> 早
 * kingbo 一大早大汗淋漓地来上班.......
<imadper> qiao: morning.
<qiao> imadper: morning .
<qiao> imadper: 你到了？
<imadper> qiao: .
<qiao> imadper: 学校。。
<imadper> qiao: 恩.
<qiao> imadper: 不是要30个小时么。。
<imadper> qiao: 23.
<imadper> qiao: 不过我现在是高铁. 8小时
<qiao> imadper: 。。。
<qiao> imadper: 好吧。。有钱淫。。
<imadper> qiao: 穷疯了. .发工资了没?
<qiao> imadper: 恩，发了。。
<qiao> imadper: 你查下。。
<imadper> qiao: 得去楼下查, 等吃饭的时候吧.
<qiao> imadper: 我发那点昨晚直接给别人打卡里去了。。
<imadper> qiao: ... ...
<qiao> imadper: 还补了300 。。
<imadper> qiao: 你发了2.7k?
<qiao> imadper: 上次交房租欠人家的钱。。
<qiao> imadper: 恩。。
<imadper> qiao: 恩. 我知道.
<imadper> qiao: 我估计我就2k
<qiao> imadper: 唉，说多了都是泪啊。。
<imadper> qiao: sigh...
<imtxc> imadper: 早
<imadper> imtxc: 乖.
<imtxc> imadper: 一路顺风
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 怎样让流控窗口不去影响拥塞控制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401606 我在做有关内核网络拥塞控制算法的一些实验。用户发送的数据是由流控窗口和拥塞控制共同决定的，怎样让流控窗口不去影响拥塞控制呢？也就是说怎样让发出的数据量只与拥塞控制有关 …
<imadper> imtxc: thx~
<imtxc> imadper: 问你一下高铁有卧铺没
<imadper> imtxc: 没有. 不过 观光舱/商务舱  的椅子都可以躺下, 很大很舒服 完全平躺.
<imtxc> imadper: 那有站票没
<imadper> imtxc: 尤其是观光舱!!
<imadper> imtxc: no idea. 我没看到.
<imadper> cfy: 大师!!!
<imtxc> imadper: 感谢科普,额 干活去了
<cfy> imadper: 对了
<imadper> imtxc: :-)
<freeflying> imadper: 你好奢糜啊，做商务席
<imadper> freeflying: 我做二等舱. 但是上面的电视是介绍商务舱和观光舱的... 观光舱太爽了
<gebjgd> imadper: 高铁都敢坐
<gebjgd> imadper: 他们敢埋
<imadper> gebjgd: 我连北京空气都敢吸  怕啥.
<freeflying> imadper: +1
<imadper> freeflying: :-)
<imadper> gebjgd: 现在还在北京活下来的, 都是体制好的.
<imtxc> imadper: 你们北京人真矫情,这么点空气就受不了
<gebjgd> imadper: 也是  真的勇士敢于直吸雾都  直坐埋人的高铁
<imadper> imtxc: 我不是北京人. 谢谢.
<imadper> gebjgd: :-)
<eric1> 一台linux主机不停在DNS查询，会是什么问题? 大家碰到过吗？
<imadper> imtxc: glib.h 是哪个包的头文件.
<imtxc> imadper: libglib2.0?
<imadper> imtxc: 我没有这么个包.
<imtxc> 我或者 libglib2.0-dev? 我猜的
<\rs> 據說 gethostbyname 很慢，很多庫都自己實現的 dns lookup
<imadper> imtxc: 找到了.
<imtxc> imadper: 是哪个?
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 我是在我的 /usr/include/glib-1.2/找到的.
<imtxc> ......
<imtxc> imadper: 反正我的在 /usr/include/glib-2.0
<\rs> glib-1.2 好老……
<imadper> imtxc: 我的 glib-2.0 里面没有那个文件!
<imadper> \rs: glib-2.0 目录里, 没有我要的那个文件....
<\rs> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib.h
<tryit> 春雷行动-2013年春季大促！3月1日开始！ - 京东商城
<imtxc> 又促销了啊 我发现每次促销都没有我需要的东西
<imadper> \rs: 我又找到了.................................................
 * imadper 刚才进错目录了???
<imtxc> .....
<alfredjaff> ?
<imadper> cfy: ede你用不.. 总出问题.
<cfy> imadper: ede? edebug?
<imadper> cfy: gaoji.
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: 那不知道ede是啥。。。
<cfy> imadper: 你混ubuntu cn论坛么？
<imadper> cfy: 不.
<imadper> cfy: 就是你说的那个ede.
<imadper> cfy: 工程管理那个.
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。我不用啊。不怎么写elisp..都是message调试
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> cfy: 我写c...
<cfy> imadper: 没用过。。。没听过。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问下 bios时间重置 系统文件报错无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401607 就是bios没电了 导致系统关键文件日期重置并报错 ubuntu6.06登录正常 登录后会报一堆错误 然后只剩下一个鼠标可以动神马也没有了，只能关机登出 启动gnome设置守护进程时出错 我在使用 …
<cfy> imadper: 可能有听过。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 这名字起得不好.
<cfy> imadper: 哦，好困。。。
<cfy> imadper: 你现在在学校干嘛？
<imadper> cfy: 看书, 看代码. 找下一家工作.
<imadper> cfy: 还有写毕业设计.
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。不错
<imadper> cfy: 在家写不下去. 太多事情.
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<IronWard> 读书的孩子真幸福……
<onlylove> 是啊是啊，交钱了，要不你也交钱上学去？
<gebjgd> 党疼国爱的孩子真幸福
<cfy> imadper: 你想好写啥了么？
<imadper> cfy: 现在在写的是fuse
<cfy> imadper: oh,cool
<imadper> cfy: cool啥....
<cfy> imadper: fuse啊。。。。。不会写。。感觉很高级。。。
<imadper> cfy: 还没想好怎么弄baidu的那个oauth呢...
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<imadper> cfy: 总不能挂载一下还要弹出个页面吧...
<cfy> imadper: 弄来干啥？
<imadper> cfy: 挂在baidu网盘的.
<MeaCulpa> imadper:  你导师有想法么对此
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。百度网盘？
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 孩子有前途
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 导师? 好久没见过他了. 半年多了吧.
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 就是挂个名的咯
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我导师是弄嵌入式系统的.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 跟我没关系.
<cfy> imadper: 那挂个单片机上去。。。
<imadper> cfy: ... ...
<cfy> imadper: 咋样？
<cfy> imadper: 写入之后，fpga运算，然后返回结果
<imadper> cfy: 没用的, 我是软院的, 那个导师是实验中心的, 我不用讨好他, 我要讨好给我答辩的老师...
<cfy> imadper: fuse接口。。。。。
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: soga...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> imadper: 你们毕业还要答辩?
<imadper> imtxc: .
<cfy> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我们那时候本科都答辩呢...虽然只是走过场
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 都是本科。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你说的是本科？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我是本科.
<MeaCulpa> 那没啥嘛，看学校了
<cfy> o(∩∩)o...哈哈我是差学校。。。
<MeaCulpa> 学术界真不好混...我写个开题报告都觉得自己在喷shit
<imadper> MeaCulpa: +1.
<cfy> MeaCulpa: +1
<MeaCulpa> 主要是和学历挂钩的活动，都没心思真的研究感兴趣的东西
<imtxc> 想起来了,我们也有答辩
<cfy> imtxc: @_@
<imtxc> 不过老师就问了问我最近怎么样之类的^ 都没问我毕业设计是神恶名
<imtxc> 什么
<MeaCulpa> 我也是本周刚想起来本周要交东西，开始累shit
<imtxc> 九流学校就是好
<imtxc> 妹子开放老师宽松学校和蔼
<cfy> imtxc: 我怎么没这么觉得。。。。
<cfy> imtxc: 你这是在扯淡。。
<cfy> 老师奇怪
<cfy> 学校sb
<MeaCulpa> 妹子冷淡？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 这。。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 手上沾有早上的培根油，闻闻真提神...
<imtxc> cfy: 你不是九流学校的 你不懂
<cfy> imtxc: .
<cfy> imtxc: 我明明是。。。
<cfy> imtxc: 啥是九流学校？
<imtxc> cfy: 就是你学校所在的城市里面的本地居民95%以上的人没听过那个学校
<cfy> imtxc: 我觉得差不多。很多人都没有听说过。。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 就是你的你学校当地的人才中心去提到你们学校别人总会问一句：啊，这个学校，是专科不，是三本不
<meepo> cfy: 插飞燕。
<cfy> 这谁啊。。
<meepo> cfy: emacs最大化之后， 下面还有空隙， 怎么办？
<cfy> meepo: 你谁啊
<cherrot> cfy, 连是谁都不知道就被X了。。
<cfy> cherrot: 小企鹅
<cherrot> cfy, 呱呱呱
<cfy> imtxc: 。。。
<cfy> cherrot: 小企鹅。。求内推。。
<imtxc> imadper: 请教个问题
<imtxc> imadper: f
<imtxc> 晕  贴不了东西
<imtxc>  
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 蛋疼
<txc-tmp> imadper: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5566587/ 这样的用法的话，在18行的这个位置该怎么用啊
<kk> txc-tmp ⇪ t: Ubuntu Pastebin
<cfy> txc-tmp: 什么意思？
<txc-tmp> cfy: 就是这个错误怎么解决呢
<cfy> txc-tmp: 就是一个struct的值是b啊。。。
<cfy> txc-tmp: 哦，我看看
<cfy> txc-tmp: 好像没什么办法
<cfy> txc-tmp: 先定义好以后复制吧
<cfy> txc-tmp: 先定义好以后赋值吧
<cfy> txc-tmp: 不知道别的方法
<txc-tmp> cfy: 不能这样用？
<cfy> initializer element is not constant
<cfy> 嗯
<imtxc> ... 先定义好之后赋值？ 我现在不就这样做的么？
<imtxc> imadper: 大师有办法不
<cfy> imtxc: 哪个txc是你？
<cfy> imtxc: 那个txc是你？
<cfy> imtxc: All the expressions in an initializer for an object that has static or thread storage duration shall be constant expressions or string literals.
<imtxc> cfy: 对啊 weechat里面不知道怎么贴不了东西了
<cfy> imtxc: 所以你的初始化不符合
<imtxc> cfy: 还有这样的
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 13.04（64位 ）不用安装ia32-libs 都可以运行了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401610 ubuntu 13.04 64X 永中2013 昨天升级，提示需要卸ia32-libs。当时心里反嘀咕，要是卸载了，我的永中还能不能用？ 但是不写的话，apt有包依赖错误。 一狠心，卸载了。  …
<cherrot> Guest57609, hamo momo
<Guest57609> cherrot: ...
<Guest57609> cherrot: 不momo
<imtxc> cfy: 可是我定义的那个元素b是全局变量啊 或者把它定义成const也提示这样的错误？
<cherrot> Guest57609, 哦  知道你心有所属了 祝福你
<Guest57609> cherrot: -____________-!
<cherrot> Guest57609, 在一起 在一起～
<cfy> imtxc: const variable is not a const expression
<cfy> imtxc: const variable is not a constant expression
<imtxc> cfy: 哦啊 明白了
<cfy> imtxc: 嗯～
<imtxc> gaoji
<imtxc> cfy: 那就是只能 .b.c = 1 这样赋值了对吧
<xiangfu> ofan: email sent.
<roylez_> cherrot: http://jandan.net/2013/02/26/fake-walnuts.html
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 国内观光：郑州惊现水泥核桃
<hp_> 请问FIREFOX工具里面的下载窗口全屏之后如何恢复原大小
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<cfy> imtxc: a.b=b吧
<imadper> imtxc: 刚回来.
<imadper> imtxc: 啥问题.
<imadper> cfy: 没解决....
<cfy> imadper: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> 水泥因改比核桃贵吧
 * MeaCulpa 哦我朝的水泥...
<imadper> cfy: 空隙...
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 原因是, emacs计算行数的, 如果空间不够显示一行, 就不扩大了...
<cfy> imadper: C里面怎么匿名struct的？
<imadper> cfy: 匿名 struct? 跟汇编那种似的?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 水泥不用花钱啊，路边捡就行
<cfy> imadper: 就是比如struct foo a=一个struct foo
<cfy> imadper: 如何匿名？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 大小还要打磨...人工太便宜`
<cfy> imadper: 否则不是很麻烦？要新建一个变量？
<imadper> cfy: 没明白... struct本来就不能直接用=呀
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 用板砖敲
<imadper> cfy: 感觉不能匿名.
<imtxc> imadper: 往回翻翻
<cherrot> roylez_, 卖的不是核桃 是凶器。。
<imadper> imtxc: 刚掉了.
<imadper> imtxc: 翻不到.
<imtxc> imadper: 额 我贴不了链接
<hp_> 这里是聊天室？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: gaoji
<cfy> imtxc: imadper: xiangfu: struct foo{int i;};struct foo a,b;a.i=42;b=a;
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我家那里花鸟市场还卖美国进口核桃作为把玩的东西...
<imadper> cfy: b = a 会出错吧....
<Guest57609> cfy: malloc一个然后用地址就是匿名了啊
<Guest57609> imadper: C有些时候是可以给struct赋值的
<cfy> Guest57609: malloc一个你不还是得找个地方存么。。
<cfy> imadper: struct就是值吧，整体的
<cfy> Guest57609: 这和我新建一个变量没啥区别啊
<imadper> cfy: 我一直认为不行的.... 不行, 我得去试试看.
<cfy> 要是有类似b=struct foo{.i=42}这种就好了
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<cfy> Guest57609: 新建一个变量我还能‘最动回收’
<cfy> Guest57609: 新建一个变量我还能‘自动回收’
<ice-man> how are you
<imadper> cfy: 真心不行吧..
<cfy> imadper: 额。。。要么弄个函数专门新建。。
<cfy> imadper: 好像只能这样了。。。
<cfy> imadper: 哦，我知道了。。。。。用扩展
<ice-man> wo de wu fa xian shi zh_CN
<alvin_rxg> ice-man: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *9(v.E*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 是有扩展语法. gcc有
<imadper> cfy: 不过, memcpy就行了.
<ice-man> exit
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 你是希望没有a存在.
<imadper> cfy: 那就只能用gcc扩展了.
<yunfan> cfy: 弄个内部的struct不就行了 外部访问不到的
<imadper> yunfan: cfy是希望直接初始化吧
<cfy> a=({struct foo b;b.i=42;b;});
<cfy> 也只能这样了
<imadper> cfy: 不用的. 可以用标号的
<cfy> imadper: 差不多吧，你是说struct foo b ={.i=42}么？
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<cfy> imadper: 差不了什么，就是说还是得有个b.....
<imadper> cfy: 你不就是要给b赋值吗?
<cfy> 额。。。
<cfy> 	a=(struct foo){.i=0x42};
<cfy> c99标准
<cfy> 一群不看标准的孩子，^_^
<cfy> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<cfy> imtxc: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Compound-Literals.html#Compound-Literals
<cfy> cc imadper
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Compound Literals - Using the GNU Compiler Collection (GCC)
<Guest57609> cfy: 你这个也是要找个地方存啊
<yunfan> imadper: 如果这么折腾 不如用inline asm了 或者自己用 int数组存
<cfy> Guest57609: 我知道
<cfy> Guest57609: 但是可以少写一些
<Guest57609> cfy: ...
<yunfan> cfy: int a[] = {0x42, 0x00}
<cfy> yunfan: 干嘛？
<yunfan> cfy: 这不就行了
<cfy> yunfan: 谁跟你说是数组了？
<imadper> yunfan: 不.
<yunfan> struct就是word拼接么
<yunfan> cfy: 指针是可以随便转的
<cfy> yunfan: 你的意思是，我明白你的意思。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> yunfan: *a=某地址。。。
<imadper> cfy: http://code.bulix.org/7zn58p-83050
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<cfy> yunfan: 然后a()?
<imadper> cfy: 我这里执行有问题.
<cfy> imadper: 哦？
<yunfan> cfy: bingo 意思差不多 不过没有 a()
<cfy> imadper: 我看看
<cfy> yunfan: 我说方便不方便的问题
<cfy> yunfan: 别扯别的啊，甚至可以写个ghc，出来，用haskell
<cfy> 这有边么。。。
<imadper> cfy: 没问题了...
<imadper> cfy: 我二了...
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cfy> imadper: %c...
<cfy> imadper: :-)
<imadper> cfy: 恩...
<yunfan> cfy (struct foo){.i = 0x42, .name="abc", } 就是 int a[] = {0x42,0x00,0x00,0x00, 'a', 'b', 'c', 0x00} 而已
<cfy> imadper: 我也正觉得奇怪呢。。。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<cfy> yunfan: 大端小端你考虑了么？
<cfy> yunfan: 你这这样子确定标准支持么？
<yunfan> cfy: 这正是struct的用途嘛  是你自己需求奇啪
<cfy> yunfan: struct一定是这样的结构么？
<cfy> yunfan: .....
<cfy> yunfan: 不是。。。。。。
<imadper> yunfan: char a[]
<cfy> .......
<cfy> echo blah blah > ghc
<cfy> ./ghc
<cfy> 这算什么水平？哈韩
<yunfan> imadper: 要int 考虑对齐问题
<cfy> 这算什么水平？o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<yunfan> 不过我那写错了
<cfy> .......
<cfy> 别扯了。。。。。。。
<yunfan> "abc"要换算成int
<cfy> yunfan: 我给你举个例子
<imadper> yunfan: ... 你这差太多了
<cfy> a="aouseouh,'.cphsnuihalra,.'"
<cfy> a()
<yunfan> cfy: 我才懒得和你扯
<cfy> 碉堡了。。。
<kk> cfy:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<imadper> yunfan: struct解决了很多问题了
 * imadper 还是要用struct
<yunfan> imadper: 所以要尽量用struct 不要老想着奇怪需求
<yunfan> 该定义就定义
<imadper> yunfan: 是你说的要用数组或者内联汇编的... 这里用内联汇编更有问题.
<cfy> imadper: imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/8cdmol-83051
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<cfy> imadper: imtxc: 成功了！
<yunfan> imadper: 尼吗  我就是要他不要用这些
<yunfan> imadper: 因为如我展示  用这些有很多问题
<cfy> yunfan: 额。。。考虑嵌套的情况呢？
<cfy> yunfan: 如果struct里有struct,再有struct
<cfy> yunfan: 定义变量真麻烦，如果支持'匿名'struct值的话，就觉得方便多了
<cfy> yunfan: 好像匿名函数一样
<imadper> yunfan: ....
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 其实是个类型转换吧?
<cfy> imadper: 不是，这是个写法
<yunfan> cfy: y 都要定义 否则别人去哪里找你的结构
<cfy> imadper: c99支持的
<imadper> cfy: (b_stru)
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Compound-Literals.html#Compound-Literals
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Compound Literals - Using the GNU Compiler Collection (GCC)
<imadper> cfy: 把后面的无类型结构体改成这个类型.
<imadper> cfy: 我看了.
<cfy> imadper: 这算强制转换？
<imadper> cfy: 算呀, 这写法就是类型转换吧...
<cfy> imadper: 	.b=(b_stru)(a_stru)(b_stru){.c=42},
<cfy> imadper: 这。。。。
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 能通过?
<cfy> imadper: 出错。。。哦。不过，如果算强制转换的话，感觉很错。。
<cfy> imadper: 出错
<cfy> imadper: Compound literals for scalar types and union types are also allowed, but then the compound literal is equivalent to a cast.
<cfy> imadper: 哦，是强制转换
<imadper> cfy: 那为啥会出错...
<cfy> imadper: 不能乱转嘛。。。。
<imadper> cfy: lol
<ice-man> zhcn
<cfy> imadper: 	.b=*(b_stru *)(a_stru *)&(b_stru){.c=42},
<cfy> imadper: 这算什么水平 o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ice-man> how to diaplay zh_CN
<imadper> cfy: .....................
<imadper> cfy: ...
<ice-man> wo yun a
<afei> ..
<ice-man> export zh_CN.UTF-8
<ice-man> but ......
<ice-man> who can tell me?
<imadper> 吃饭去!!!! cc cfy
<yunfan> cfy: 你平时需要写c?
<ice-man> pacman -Ss zhcon
<imtxc> imadper: 吃杀
<imtxc> 啥 imadper
<imtxc> cfy: 你还在研究那个问题？
<airead> 大家,调整屏幕亮度,对比度有什么好用的图形工具没? 我就找到了 xgamma, xrandr
<imtxc> airead: 从来自动调节
<MeaCulpa>  LG买了WebOS...
<MeaCulpa> 看来真是万劫不复了，看Enyo的了
<airead> imtxc, 我想找那种GUI程序, 给出几张图片,然后根据图片与图片之间调和谐之后,就完美了
<onlylove> 调整屏幕亮度？直接用显示器的按钮调好了，笔记本的话应该有调整亮度的热键
<airead> imtxc, 我用的 awesome 自动调节的话,对比度不太合适. 把 gamma 调成 0.78 挺好
<airead> onlylove, 那个是硬件调节, 使用 xrandr 是软调节
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 路过看一看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401614 官网下载12.10桌面版进行安装，但无论是刻盘安装还是U盘引导安装，都出现开机选择语言，安装Ubuntu（I），屏幕左上角闪烁几下光标，然后黑屏没反应。试了无数次都是这样。特来求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Aetos  …
<onlylove> airead: 目的是一样的
<imtxc> airead: 直接用显示器的自动调节
<airead> onlylove, 试试这个 xrandr --output LVDS1 --gamma 1:1:1 --brightness 0.8
<airead> imadper, 我的是 acer 本,没找到自动调节
<onlylove> airead: 现在没法帮你试，公司的机器是windows
<cfy> yunfan: 我解决的第一个bug就是C
<cfy> yunfan: 我解决的第一个bug就是C的
<airead> 改对比度的动机是使用了 emacs-color-theme-solarized 后颜色对比度不合适,字看不清楚
<cfy> imtxc: 还好。随便研究研究
<yunfan> cfy: 现在呢
<cfy> yunfan: 就现在的。。
<yunfan> cfy: 额 居然不是cpp 冰河这么坑啊
<cfy> yunfan: .
<yunfan> cfy: 我总感觉cl和cpp是一个级别的
<cfy> yunfan: oh
<ice-man> how are you here?
<dreampuf> c
<yunfan> cfy: 就是那种 大而臃肿 什么都能干 打包起来巨大的印象
<cfy> yunfan: oh...
<yunfan> cfy: 难道不是这样咩
<cfy> yunfan: 不会c++
<cfy> yunfan: c++可是神一样的语言。。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 同意 用cpp的人大脑最发达
<imtxc> ofan: 拜用cpp的大脑发达的ofan
<ofan> haskell 才是和cpp一个级别
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 崩溃了啊，谁帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401615 系统没有flash插件，提示安装，可是怎么也不能成功安装。点击后直接打开一个新网页窗口，什么都没有。看图~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 BenQ — 2013-02-26 11:42
<MeaCulpa> 拜
 * kevinstar_ 什么情况下不能用chroot
<MeaCulpa> cpp远远超出我理解里...
<microcai> cpp ?!
<microcai> c++ 吧
<cfy> microcai: 问你各位提
<microcai> cpp 是不能使用　++ 作为文件名的　windows 下的做法　linux 下明明可以直接使用　.c++ 扩展名的
<MeaCulpa> feng37: 王岐山：配偶子女已移居国外官员将强行驱逐出境 |12:07 PM Feb 26, 2013|
<MeaCulpa> 中央要帮助他们逃离？
<piggybox> lol
<microcai> 应该强行枪毙
<MeaCulpa> microcai: +很多场合有正则要转义，麻烦
<\rs> cc cpp cxx C
<ofan> s/cpp/c++
<iGoogle> *Your balance 0.0000
 * ofan 透支的飘过
<imadper> iGoogle: http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=joyo01-23&linkCode=as2&asin=B00439HZ1G&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B00439HZ1G&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU 买个送你老婆吧,神.
<ice-man> 原来这样可以 输入中文 ？
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ Swarovski 施华洛世奇 水晶摆件-巨型天鹅189254-珠宝首饰-亚马逊
<ice-man> 都 没人说话
 * cherrot 碎觉
<ice-man> 又不是白天，有啥好睡的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 假消息吧 要真驱逐 那中央就没几个人留下了
<ice-man> 驱逐谁啊？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: hp把webos卖了.. 然后要出android平板了.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: HP啥都干的出
<imadper> MeaCulpa: lg
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 幸运的金星 把webos买了.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我觉得, 幸运的金星比hp好一些, 应该会做下去.
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 制约学生用linux的原因！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401620 RL 1.linux下拨号上网软件缺失：如netkeeper 虽然有替代品 但是官方不承认 会被拉入黑名单强制下线 2.linux下QQ的不支持：虽然有wineQQ 但是用着很卡 这个QQ是学生党必备吹牛软件 没得办法 作为苦逼的学生党的 …
<MeaCulpa> imadper: WebOS会被用来作机顶盒，小设备之类，但不会是手机
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 是呀.... 去做智能电视了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这完全反了，Android应该去干那个，webos作手机
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 棒子是不能指望的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 可能是看到手机系统的竞争太多了. firefox os / ubuntu os都出来了.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我觉得三星买wacom, 算是棒子干的最靠谱的事情.
<imtxc> ems 好慢
<ice-man> exit
<yunfan> 开了个minecraft私服 1.4.7的
<kk> yunfan, ip,端口多少,这游戏好玩不?
<yunfan> 你既然问好不好玩 说明你自己平时不玩 那我就不告诉你ip和端口了
<imtxc> yunfan: 求极品装备GM权限……
 * imtxc 急求一个linux下好玩的网游
<znnztg> 不玩
<yunfan> imtxc: 做梦
<yunfan> imtxc: 你可以先去找个minecraft单机的玩玩 我平时都lin/win下切换着玩的 这个是java的
<imtxc> yunfan: 你搭在linode上？
<yunfan> imtxc: 没有 国内人家专门搞的hub服务器上 一个月400多
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] minecraft自己一个人玩感觉没有意思
<yunfan> 我又不是一个人玩
<yunfan> 我搭的服是70人上限的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我是
<luolE> 突然就有人说话了
<yunfan> 我以前也是天天玩单机 但是玩了smp以后就再也不喜欢玩单机了
<yunfan> 你要不要来我服玩玩？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 好呀，不过我可是新手耶
<yunfan> 那没事 我的地址是 new.mcbbs-play.com:21030 是1.4.7的
<yunfan> 我那个服是自由服 除非危害服务器资源 其他行为一概允许 包括骚扰破坏其他玩家的东西
<huangya> 我用联通的fttx+lan方式上网，采用pppoe拨号。网卡eth0开机不自动启动。我sudo ifconfig eth0 up后，网卡的指示灯不亮了，然后 pon dsl-provider不能拨号。如果我关闭网卡eth0，指示灯有亮。在win7下能正常上网，请问大家这是什么原因？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我最蛋疼的就是玩minecraft非要到windows下，不然Linux下玩一段时间NVIDIA的驱动就会崩掉
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 危害服务器资源是指什么？
<yunfan> 比如高空倒流水和岩浆这种事
<yunfan> 那不会啊 我家里ubuntu下玩mc没啥问题啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛
<yunfan> 就是输入法那个挫
<adam8157> gfrog: 你才是壕
<yunfan> 不过后来发现只要装个最新的lwjinput就搞定
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 驱动不行
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<imtxc> yunfan: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 拜当当
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 额，那个服务器地址可以再发下么？
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<yunfan> 升级驱动吧 我的nv驱动版本低 steam居然不让我进去
<yunfan> 额 地址是 new.mcbbs-play.com:21030
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401624 ubuntu12.04LTS 用sudo apt-get install gcc-4.4和sudo apt-get install g++-4.4貌似不管用，换了源也一样装不上，谁来帮帮忙？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tsq_aq — 2013-02-26 13:49
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 为什么我进去后屏幕一片黑？
<yunfan> 我不知道 你叫什么nick 我上去看看
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 好了，原来要注册
<bluezd> adam8157: 拜当当
<adam8157> bluezd: 乖
<imadper> ..
<imadper> bluezd: ..
<imadper> adam8157: ..
<bluezd> ．．
<adam8157> imadper: ... 你竟然不好好写我的名字
<imadper> adam8157: 阿蛋.... 阿周... 两个挨着..
<adam8157> imadper: nnnnnd
 * bluezd 0_0
 * cherrot 我司的编辑把 Canonical 翻译成了 肯诺 ？
<adam8157> cherrot: 在台湾确实叫肯诺
<cherrot> adam8157, 真难听
<adam8157> cherrot: 同意
<imadper> 问题是, 翻译了之后, 就没人知道这个公司是啥了
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣渣
<imadper> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<freeflying> cherrot: 你司是那司啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 啃渣
<bluezd> imadper: 你们组今晚 team-building 啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Canonical不是Ubuntu的开发公司么？
<imadper> bluezd: 吃东西吗?
<adam8157> roylez_: 渣乐
<imadper> bluezd: 没意思.
<cherrot> freeflying,  羞羞 不告诉你
<freeflying> cherrot: 不至于吧
<roylez_> freeflying: 企鹅司
<bluezd> imadper: 去哪？ 就你们组的吗
<imadper> bluezd: 我不知道呀... 我人在广州..  whois imadper 看看.
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<freeflying> roylez_: 又是 RH啊
<bluezd> imadper: ......
<roylez_> freeflying: 麻花企鹅司
<imadper> 企鹅为啥又是 rh....   free
<freeflying> 哦
<freeflying> naive了
 * imadper 刚发现我把耳机粘反了... ToT
<yunfan> 卡诺你抠
<freeflying> imadper: 耳机都分正反啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 谁教我写程序啊
<imadper> freeflying: 左右声道, 粘反了...
<freeflying> imadper: 高级啊
<freeflying> imadper: 我从来没用过要分左右的耳机
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛，beaker好烦人啊
<imadper> freeflying: 都区分的吧....
<adam8157> gfrog: 我很怀念beaker和bugzilla!!!!!
<bluezd> adam8157: errata 呢?
<adam8157> bluezd: 去死
<gfrog> adam8157: 自己搞一套啊，都开源的
 * bluezd LOL
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后再招一批IT维护
<imadper> adam8157: 你也开个bugzilla, 放到bugzilla.ubuntu.com  里面去. 肯定很多人上去报错, 你就单开一个了.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Warthogs Bugzilla (@ ubuntu.com)
 * imadper 还真有这个网站...
<imadper> adam8157: Bugzilla has gone away. Please use Launchpad instead.    ... 看上去, 是你们把bz给抛弃了...
<freeflying> imadper: ubuntu一开始也是用bz的
 * kevinstar_ 离线环境下gcc怎么装？
<yunfan> freeflying: 这个问阿蛋吧
<imadper> freeflying: 恩, 看出来了. 为啥不用了... 多好...
 * kevinstar_ debian
<imadper> kevinstar_: 第一步, 想办法联网..
<kevinstar_> imadper, 刀片的，目前肯定不能联网
<imadper> kevinstar_: 下载deb包, u盘考过去.   ps. 刀片和不能联网有关?
<kk> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<kk> How to install oracle java 7 in ubuntu 12.04
<kevinstar_> imadper, 没有，只是确实实际环境有限制
<imadper> kevinstar_: u盘都没有?
<kevinstar_> imadper, 有
<kevinstar_> imadper, 依赖头痛
<onlylove> kevinstar_: 有DVD镜像不
<kevinstar_> onlylove, 有
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: zsh那个，可以用来指定打开特定扩展名用啥程序的东西叫啥
<yunfan> freeflying: 学python吧?
<onlylove> kevinstar_: 挂载，用光盘源，dvd里面有build-essential
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: global alias
<kevinstar_> onlylove, 也行
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 怎么写的？比如我要用vim打开.txt
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 直接输入文件名
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 错了 surfix alias
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: alias -s txt=vim
<MeaCulpa> good
<onlylove> 还可以这样……
<imadper> roylez_: 膜拜.
<\rs> xdg-open
<\rs> 然後寫 .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<\rs> application/pdf=llpp.desktop
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] alias -s 什么意思？一般不是直接在后面写命令么？
 * kevinstar_ 有个iozone的测试软件，能编成二进制，debian直接运行吗？
 * kevinstar_ 就是说我在别的机子上编译好，把二进制的结果考到目标机子上运行
 * kevinstar_ 这样行吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 依赖问题怎么解决？静态编译？
<imtxc> 买了个wr703n弄了openwrt发现也没什么玩的
<kevinstar_> 笑看风云
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你安装了哪些软件？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> 啥都没装 就弄了个openvpn 还不怎么稳定
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] openwrt其实挺好玩的，没事弄一个FTP呀，离线下载呀什么的还是相当方便。
<imtxc> 对了，请教一下我的openvpn 使用 /etc/init.d/openvpn start 这命令可以连接，但是把这句写到检测是不是掉线的脚本里面就不起作用呢
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你的openvpn是服务器还是客户端？
<lainme> 不是说openvpn已经悲剧了么
<imtxc> 客户端啊
<imtxc> lainme: 偶然能连上
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] pptp兼容性才是最好的
<imtxc> 稳定才重要
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 一不小心往gsa rsync又搞爆
<onlylove> l2tp
<imtxc> alias -s $EDITOR之后你直接 ./a.txt 就用vim打开了，……或者别的 UbuntuTalk
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不知道为什么，我的Xubuntu竟然没有alias的man
<imtxc> man zsh
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你没ignore UbuntuTalk? 怪不得老说鬼话
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你是指Zsh中的-s参数？
<imadper> imtxc: 你竟然不 ignore UbuntuTalk ?? 鄙视你
<MeaCulpa> lol
<imadper> 之前有一阵子, 不 ignore它, 结果他老莫名其妙的蹦一句出来... 还没法给他回复...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: imadper 我的 weechat 莫名其妙了
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: weechat, 不用. 你不是用emacs吗?
<imtxc> 贴东西贴不进去， ignore也没用了
<imadper> imtxc: 渣渣.
<imadper> imtxc: 用erc
<imadper> imtxc: rcirc.
<imtxc> imadper: emacs现在还不熟，效率低
<imadper> imtxc: 你不用, 永远不熟.
<imtxc> imadper: 对哦 要不你们谁ban了ubuntuTalk吧
<imadper> imtxc: 你看我有op吗?!
<huntxu> imtxc: 鄙視
<imtxc> imadper: 你跟ofan是基友 你跟他要
<imadper> imtxc: ban人家干嘛? 总有人喜欢跟他聊天吧?! 我老看见有xx跟它聊天.
<imadper> imtxc: 不认识 ofan .
<imtxc> huntxu: 鄙视我干嘛
<huntxu> <imadper> imtxc: 你竟然不 ignore UbuntuTalk ?? 鄙视你
<cherrot> imadper, 你基友真多
<imtxc> huntxu: 先告诉我weechat 粘帖不进去在鄙视我……
<imadper> huntxu: ?
<imadper> cherrot: ................................................................................................................................................................
<huntxu> imtxc: weechat 能吃嗎
<kk> kk@ub5~ >apt-file search /usr/share/man/man1/alias.1posix.gz
<kk> manpages-posix: /usr/share/man/man1/alias.1posix.gz
<wzssyqa> kk: 你还会apt-file?
<kk> ocate alias | grep man
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 那是本人在操作。。。。
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 测试好像不管用
<imtxc> 高级
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 长胡须的机器人？
<huntxu> wzssyqa: kk本人在操作吧
<cherrot> huntxu, kk的源码里有apt-file的
<cherrot> huntxu, 帅胡 momo~
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以装点控制软件 或者装个irc bot什么的
<imtxc> yunfan: 在openwrt里？
<yunfan> imtxc: 有什么不可以么
<yunfan> imtxc: 我那个openwrt是改装的 64M ram
<imtxc> yunfan: 内存才32 我怕多装俩死了
<yunfan> imtxc: 不会 开机就吃了8m
<imtxc> yunfan: 你自己改的？DDR的内存现在不好买了
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是我自己改的 是恩山论坛的人改的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 有没有usb接口？
<imtxc> yunfan: 这样啊，主要现在一闻到松香的味道鼻子有点受不了
<yunfan> 有usb口
<yunfan> 我曾经自己挂u盘用过
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 插一个U盘上去，然后分一个SWAP分区不就行了
<yunfan> 那会比较卡
<imtxc> yunfan: 我我现在就挂的u盘，不然4m也太可怜了
<yunfan> 你买的太烂了 现在都32M标配了 上次我还看到改装的128M的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 而且还可以把让openwrt把U盘当成根分区，这样就可以安装相当多的软件了
<imtxc> …………
<MeaCulpa> 移动硬盘吧
<yunfan> 想学下那些网络管理工具  戏弄周围蹭网的人
<yunfan> openwrt那个机制不如tinycore那种好
<yunfan> tinycore装软件是mount
<yunfan> 很适合这种情况
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] openwrt感觉和apt很想
<Data-cn> 。。。
<yunfan> 是啊 opt么
<yunfan> openwrt那个编译好像是 alfs
<yunfan> 弄个菜单配完就全自动编译了
<MeaCulpa> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/a2a04f56jw1e25mtn6402j.jpg
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个作文相当无敌
<imtxc> 晕 怎么还能看到 失败了？
 * cherrot 我去 什么情况？ 
<imtxc> cherrot: 没有fliter UbuntuTalk 被鄙视了
<yunfan> 刚才哥居然没被甩出去
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic-pae #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:39:51 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS ruby 2.0.0p0 (2013-02-24) [i686-linux] 
<wzssyqa> ubuntu居然在12.04.2把内核给升级了
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 大版本升级？
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 难道你不知道？
<CyrusYzGTt> bu shi you ge vdso me ?
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 我知道，但是不理解
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: ！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ wo yong de shi pinyin ,,
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *1_[tI3*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 讨厌的就是拼音
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ ,, wo de ibus bu neng yong
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 是因为backports驱动跟不上了吗？
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 我要踢人了。换别的语言，搞个什么稀奇古怪的语言也显得你nb
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ .. only chinlish ,,last,, areyousure
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛你的输入法似乎就没好使过？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ .. maybeupgradefromf17tof18..
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: ohhh，哈哈哈哈 f18
 * wzssyqa 表示，f18是rh切了自己小jj的之后的样子
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ laught you are big gosth head
 * imadper 跟f18没关系吧... fedora和ibus都是rh自己的, 肯定有日本那边的人测试的. 
<imadper> 帮翻译: 笑你个大头鬼.
<imadper> wzssyqa: ^^
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ bingo .
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我每次看到你, 都强迫性的翻译你的句子. 其实我在是全频道最想ban你的人.
<wzssyqa> imadper: CyrusYzGT 不是应该是 Laugh at you Da Tougui ？
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ no need.. buz I long time no touch eng from 2009year
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 你还是搞个云输入法把
<imadper> wzssyqa: 谁知道呢...
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ do not like always up net thing,, shutdown net then can not use
<\rs> cherrot: 開發利器 grunt-0.4.0
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: use fcitx， then
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ fcitx can not use at my f18 gnome3.6 x86_64, DE
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 那你还用。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ ,, do not like KDE.. only gnome or KDE rich DE
<kk> byobu不错
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 回去用f17
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ .. f18 lock my UEFI ,, can not read CD/DVD.. no free space..
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 退货
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ in China , OEM or sell thing man ,, they not support linux ..
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 那你还买
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ buz ,China not support Linux for people..
<iGoogle> 罗杰不在
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 神好
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 你会写Makefile不。
<reelai> Makefile 不是自动生成的咩？
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 会一些
<\rs> iGoogle: 去看 info '(make) Top'
<iGoogle> 我要写一个，把src/*.c 编译到obj/*.o的。可以不。 wzssyqa
<iGoogle> 使用通配符的
<freeflying> iGoogle: 显然可以啊
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 可以
<iGoogle> 可我不会啊。lol 干嘛帮忙写一个
<kk> info 比 man 牛啊
<iGoogle> 不看文档了。太麻烦了。
<kk> %.o: %.cpp %.h
<iGoogle> 看晕了。要现成的。
<\rs> obj/%.o: src/%.c
<iGoogle> 还有呢？
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 没了
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 没命令部分？
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: c嘛，他懂得
<iGoogle> 我这是avr-gcc
<iGoogle> 要加命令的
<qiao> imadper: ping
<iGoogle> obj=obj/*.o
<iGoogle> src=src/*.c
<iGoogle> $(obj):$(src) 这样不行？
<\rs> iGoogle: Managing Projects with GNU Make, 3.Xth Edition, 10.1 Separating Source and Binary
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: $@ 代指目标文件
<wzssyqa>    $< 第一个依赖文件
<iGoogle> \rs: 不能 automake啥的哦
<iGoogle> 就是要下面那句。 wzssyqa
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: $(CC) $(CFLAGS) -c $< -o $@
<\rs> iGoogle: obj=obj/*.o 裏的 * 並沒有 glob 展開
<iGoogle> obj/%.o: src/%.c
<iGoogle> $(CC) $(CFLAGS) -c $< -o $@
<iGoogle> 这样？
<imadper> qiao: pong
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 应该是，你试试，再写个all: obj/%.o
<\rs> % make -f /dev/null -p | grep LINK.c\
<\rs> LINK.c = $(CC) $(CFLAGS) $(CPPFLAGS) $(LDFLAGS) $(TARGET_ARCH)
<qiao> imadper: 在cmdline中添加了console=xxx后，如何在不删除这个情况下，让屏幕依旧有输出在boot时。。
<imadper> qiao: 两个console就行了.
<qiao> ？？
<qiao> 什么意思。。
<imadper> qiao: 另外一个输出到你的tty上面.
<imadper> qiao: 还有一个是在你的ttys0
<iGoogle> make: *** 没有规则可以创建“all”需要的目标“obj/%.o”。 停止。
<iGoogle> 然后呢？
<qiao> imadper: 给cmdline 中再添加 console=ttyS0 ?
<imadper> qiao: 你现在是什么样子的?
<iGoogle> wzssyqa:  \rs i
<qiao> imadper: ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol01  console=ttyS0,38400 rhgb quiet
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: src/*.o
<imadper> qiao: 你添加一个 console=tty
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: all: src/*.o
<qiao> imadper: ok, 我试试。。
<imadper> qiao: 这个得问lxiaing.
<imadper> s/in/n/
<qiao> imadper: ？
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: src下咋是o嘛
<iGoogle> 是c啊
<imadper> qiao: 启动相关的, 问 lxiang.
<ofan> 可以自动生成target
<iGoogle> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/175388 wzssyqa
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<qiao> imadper: ok, thx
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 那就obj/*.o
<iGoogle> 那就出刚才的错误
<iGoogle> 似乎应该设置obj=obj/*.o 或者使用$wildchar *.o
<wzssyqa> ig
<tryit> iGoogle, 这是传说中的fvwm大神？
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 就是说让你%换*
<iGoogle> 你看paste没
<wzssyqa> tryit: 不是大神，是神
<iGoogle> make: 没有什么可以做的为 `allobj'。
<iGoogle> tryit: ？
<tryit> iGoogle, ee?
<iGoogle> 不准乱叫。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<tryit> wzssyqa, 我之前折腾fvwm的时候，参考了2个ee的pdf，很不错
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 咋办
<iGoogle> gfrog: ..
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 看了 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/175389
<kk> wzssyqa ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<GUNDAM> 如果让创建的启动图标以root身份运行？
<GUNDAM> 如何让创建的启动图标以root身份运行？
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 还有，是不是要换换顺序？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • vim下shell命令切换总要卡住一会儿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401635 vim下输入:shell，切换会bash时会卡住两秒左右，这段时间几乎什么都不能做。我留意了期间cpu占用率很高。 我是ubuntu12.10，请问什么原因呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 weiweishuo — 2013-02-26 16:13
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 一样
<iGoogle> make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“complie”。 停止。
<tryit> iGoogle, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/175390
<kk> tryit ⇪ t: Ubuntu Paste
<tryit> iGoogle, 你可以参考一下我的Makefile
<\rs> iGoogle: $* 的用法不對，PREREQUISITES 裏有 % 模式再用 $*，$* 會表示 % 部分，其他情況下 $* 行爲很奇怪
<iGoogle> 这太复杂了。 tryit
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/175391 这样呢？
<kk> wzssyqa ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<tryit> iGoogle, 不复杂啊，这是我的全局Makefile
<iGoogle> 一样。 wzssyqa
<\rs> iGoogle: 在 RECIPE 用 $^ 代替 obj/*.o
<iGoogle> objects := $(patsubst %.c,%.o,$(wildcard *.c)) 倒是似乎是哦
<tryit> iGoogle, 我的Makefile里就是这样写的
<iGoogle> @for subdir in $(subdirs); do  这不就写shell了嘛
<\rs> src := $(wildcard *.c)   obj := $(src:.c=.o) 沒測試
<iGoogle> 和$(shell xxxx)一样了
<iGoogle> src := $(wildcard *.c) obj := $(src:.c=.o)  这加哪里
<iGoogle> 最前面赋值？
<iGoogle> src := $(wildcard src/*.c)
<iGoogle> obj := obj/$(src:.c=.o)
<iGoogle> ？？
<iIlL10Oo> http://rake.rubyforge.org/doc/rakefile_rdoc.html
<tryit> iGoogle, src是所有c源文件，objects是对应的.o文件
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: rakefile - Rake -- Ruby Make
<happyaron> ...
<iGoogle> 似乎需要nodir
<iGoogle> 反正我的c都在src o都在obj。 tryit 咋写
<iGoogle> 分2个目录保存
<tryit> iGoogle, 除了扩展名之外都同名吧？
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 用 rakefile 安逸
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: .
<\rs> iIlL10Oo: rake 實在太慢
<tryit> iGoogle, 我这Makefile是好几年前写的了，参考着info Make写的
<iGoogle> 难道要我看那晦涩的info。
<iIlL10Oo> \rs: 慢在gcc编译期吧?
<tryit> iGoogle, 我通读了info make，那时候，差不多
<iGoogle> 还不如我自己的bash方便了
<iGoogle> 我不想读了
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: bash不如perl
<\rs> perl不如ruby
<iGoogle> 这样的事情，扯啥。 iIlL10Oo
<tryit> 远了……
<iGoogle> 只是改一个Makefile嘛
<iIlL10Oo> 快下班了.lol
<iGoogle> 应该就几句
<tryit> iGoogle, =我完善给你测试下看怎样写，现在对Makefile有点生疏了
<tryit> iGoogle, s/完善/晚上/
<iGoogle> tryit: 好罗。
<tryit> iGoogle, 你是ee?
<iGoogle> 我是觉得Makefile也可以当shell写，要是复杂起来，哪就难受了。
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iIlL10Oo> 计算机有1万多个领域语言
<tryit> iGoogle, 高手啊你，我对你的头像印象很深刻，呵呵
<iGoogle> 那也不是，看熟悉哪方面而已
<tryit> iGoogle, :)
<iGoogle> 我要掐掐 kk的pp。这nick改啥了。补全不出
<MeaCulpa> tab不能忍
<\rs> src := $(wildcard src/*.c)
<\rs> obj := $(addprefix obj/,$(subst .c,.o,$(notdir $(src))))
<iGoogle> 这个像。咋还要调用addprefix?
<tryit> iGoogle, 这个应该可以，加个前缀呗
<iGoogle> 然后，规则怎么写呢
<iGoogle> $(obj):%(src) ?
<iGoogle> $
<\rs> elf: $(obj)    $(LINK.c) $^ -o $@
<\rs> all: elf
<\rs> .PHONY: all
<iGoogle> 额。
<iGoogle> LINK.c哪里来的
<iGoogle> 我要代入$(CC)的
<\rs> 我很久以前講過了：make -f /dev/null -p | grep LINK.c
<tryit> iGoogle, 如果是定义一个.c对应一个.o的话就可以省略规则，也就是使用默认规则
<\rs> s/$/\\ /
<iGoogle> 我的CC不同啊。可以省略？
<tryit> iGoogle, 那就修改CC变量即可以了
<iGoogle> 哪LINK.c也没有啊。
<iGoogle> 咋啥，没懂
<tryit> iGoogle, 是啥？link程序？
<iGoogle> 我要make xxx，指定xxx只编译。要这样明显的效果。可以不。
<iGoogle> 不省略
<tryit> iGoogle, 在命令行直接指定目标？
<tryit> iGoogle, 可以的
<iGoogle> 比如 make allobj，只编译obj嘛
<tryit> iGoogle, 可以
<iGoogle> allobj: src/%.c
<iGoogle> 	$(CC) $(CFLAGS) -c $< -o $@
<iGoogle> ？
<iGoogle> 或者 allobj: 不带依赖？
<tryit> iGoogle, 如果o和c不在一个文件夹下的话需要测试，
<iGoogle> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/175392 放这里了。你们会的，看看。我要下班了。
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<iGoogle> @@@
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ice-man> part
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33598
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linus Torvalds炮轰Red Hat开发者
<onlylove> 让secure boot滚回老家去
<yunfan> 但是正是linux基金会向微软提交认证的啊
<onlylove> secure boot本身就是微软在胡闹,只能启动win8连7都不行
<onlylove> 这种事情微软没少干
<onlylove> 比方说DRM
<yunfan> drm又不是微软一家干的
<yunfan> 貌似苹果更热衷这种东西
<onlylove> 反正估计win8过了之后secure boot估计就成历史遗物了
<imtxc> 我次哦 linus好能骂人
<yunfan> linus本来就是大炮么 这有啥
<yunfan> 他骂你 说明还用你 你见过他骂awesome ion3这些么
<onlylove> 他应该不会在air上跑瓦片
<onlylove> 不过说起来好像提供了个想法，不想用secure boot貌似可以买苹果了
<tryit> iGoogle的问题解决了， http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/175404
<kk> tryit ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<gebjgd> 直接买不带系统的机器就是额
<yunfan> 呵呵 其实直接关闭那个鸡巴认证不就行了
<cleamoon> http://www.qiushibaike.com/article/19661262
<kk> cleamoon s, ⇪ 我操这位同学要逆天呀 :: 糗事百科 :: 快乐减压 健康生活
<onlylove> 不带系统的机器也有那东西，我是不是把uefi的那个模块给添0算了
<yunfan> 不过问题是 关闭那个安全认证才能跑的话 作为红冒可能要冒微软搞FUD的风险
<yunfan> 当然技术社区的人就无所谓了
<gebjgd> 谁说不带系统的机器也带那东西?
<gebjgd> 直接买带linux的系统就是了
<yunfan> 主板能关的功能 你说呢
<onlylove> 老大，那东西在主板上啊
<yunfan> 这个已经比android手机的情况好多了
<yunfan> 不过问题是android本来就在一个封闭领域里 pc本来是开放的
<gebjgd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2kI-6s5Ys4
<kk> gebjgd s, ⇪ YouTube - 震惊 中国人还能活多久 - 这个视频触目惊心
 * yunfan 早死早超生 早日投胎西方极乐世界
<mmfei> 哎,在天朝就是要看透
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 从来就没有果然成佛
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 果然=国人
<banban> ubuntu 自带的pdf浏览器，不能做批注是吗
<cfy> imadper: 大师。。
<gebjgd> banban: 上acrobat reader
<banban> gebjgd: 那个会有linux版本吗
<cfy> banban: 有的
<cfy> banban: 而且挺好用的～
<banban> cfy: 哦～自带的没有注释功能
<banban> cfy: 你吃完饭了？
<jiero> banban: 。
<jiero> cfy: 蹭饭呀？
<cfy> jiero: - -!
<banban> jiero: 啊？
<yunfan> banban: 不是最近更新的就是加了批注么
<yunfan> evince是吧
<banban> yunfan: 木有的说～
 * jiero 其实不了解，以前都是不注释的，大学时就没见过用注释功能的同学。。。
<banban> roylez 主席
 * jiero 见过的都是直接复制过去。。。记录下来
<banban> jiero: 看文献不要注释吗
<roylez> banban: 斑斑
<jiero> banban: 注释是什么意思？
<yunfan> banban: 我还记得在哪里看到发布公告来着
<cfy> banban: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AcrobatHowTo
<cfy> banban: 貌似software center中就有，你看看
<jiero> adobe 的那个很不好用了 - 记得
<cfy> jiero: 你确定？
<cfy> jiero: 但是功能多啊
 * jiero 2年前使用时就好多毛病，1年前试用了一次就删除
<cfy> banban: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/how-to-install-adobe-reader-acroread-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<jiero> cfy: 哦。反正我都不用那些功能。。。
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: How to Install Adobe Reader (acroread) in Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal - Liberian Geek
<cfy> banban: 只要加入partners的源就可以直接安装了
<cfy> imadper: 大师，你还不出来
<jiero> banban:  evince 确实能注释些好像。
<jiero> banban: 你们的引用方式不包括页数么？
<jiero> cfy: 引用时不是要记录页数的？为什么要注释呐？
<cfy> jiero: 不知道
<yunfan> 对了 有个问题 如何调整tty的width和height?
<yunfan> 我装了个web模拟的终端 可以登录到我的linode上
<yunfan> 就是默认的尺寸跟tty1 tty2这种一样
<jiero> yunfan: tmux/screen size?
<brody19> 说好的中文呢？
<jiero> bro
<jiero> brody19: 堕落了
<brody19> yeah？
<brody19> 哦
<jiero> brody19: You have fallen to it.
<yunfan> 好像是用stty
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 菜单显示不出图标，也显示不出快捷键，难道我选择恶 gtk3 选错了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401640 菜单显示不出漂亮的图标.jpg 我把生成菜单的代码放在一的单独文件里了 menu.py: [python]#!/usr/bin/python #coding:utf8 from gi.repository import Gtk, Pango, GtkSource, Gdk, GObject import string …
<jiero> http://agilemanifesto.org/iso/zhchs/
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: 敏捷软件开发宣言
<jiero> gfrog: 蛙人晚餐好
<jiero> gfrog>>>golden frog>>>>giant frog>>greater frog>>>greedy frog>>>good frog>>>guest frog>>>germ frog>>>glossy frog>>glass frog>>>grand frog
<gfrog> jiero: 罗姐儿
<jiero> gfrog: 那么告诉我 g 是啥？
<jiero> gfrog:  gf's frog?
<cherrot> jiero, g is for 基
<imadper> cfy: 吃饭去了..
<imadper> cfy: 什么是?
<cfy> imadper: 私聊
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<cfy> cherrot: 企鹅？
<jiero> cfy: 鸭
<jiero> 全走了？
<lainme> 有没走的
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教登陆界面分辨率问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401642 已经安装了ati的官方驱动，进入系统后分辨率正常，为1440x900。 但是输入用户名密码的那个登陆界面，分辨率不正常，为1600x1200，我看了一下ati的管理程序，里面显示最大分辨率为1600x1200。 xrandr …
<cifer> 有做c软件开发的么
<cfy> cifer: 你是要招人么？
<cfy> cherrot: 企鹅’看到回我～
<cifer> 不是。。。想请教下，做c开发的人有没有那么几种通用的模式
<cifer> java做惯了
<Eexp> MeaCulpa, .?
<Eexp> \rs,
<cfy> Eexp: 假的吧。。。
<cfy> Eexp: 第一个大写？
<Eexp> dai shit client，
<Eexp> f
<Eexp> fa
<cfy> .......
<cfy> Eexp: 如果你有emacs的话，就不必纠结了
<cfy> - -!
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何用命令断开网络并重新连接? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401643 我用mentohust连接校园网,但是自从用了12.04之后,mentohust连上后就需要在systray上网络连接那点一下"Wired connection 1"(见图)以"重新连接"一下才能真正的连上网,貌似点那么一下才能获取ip …
<roylez> cfy: 渣渣菜
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> roylez: 在上海？
<eexpress> cfy: 你啥客服端？还网页的？
<cfy> eexpress: gmail...
<cfy> eexpress: gmail不是可以么？
<eexpress> 没见到你
<cfy> eexpress: 没收到?
<cfy> eexpress: 哦？
<cfy> eexpress: 然后？
<lainme> ……
<lainme> 我好累
<cfy> 呵呵
<cfy> lainme: 辛苦你了
<eexpress> 然后我让妹妹骂你了。
 * cfy 不过我不清楚发生了什么。。。
<cfy> ....
<cfy> eexpress: 你妹妹是谁？
<eexpress> 来米妹妹
 * cfy ....
<eexpress> 手机难受了
<eexpress> 不搞了
<cfy> eexpress: 这。。。难道，就找我上来聊天？
<cfy> eexpress: 还在搞makefile?
<eexpress> 还发了短信啊
<jiero> lainme:  来米妹妹 。
<cfy> eexpress: 那是飞信。。。我短信回你啦
<eexpress> 破罗姐，白天找你。看邮件
<jiero> eexpress: 我回信了。你在买游戏机么。
<eexpress> 没收到短信
<cfy> eexpress: 这。。。
<eexpress> 普通机器 jiero
<jiero> jie luo <lililjlj@gmail.com>
<jiero> 5:15 PM (3 hours ago)
<jiero> to eexpress
<jiero> 便宜的游戏机 -
<jiero> 2013/2/26 eexpress <eexpress@163.com>
<jiero>     这个咋样
<kk> jiero:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<jiero> 多了一行。。。
<eexpress> 加
<eexpress> 其实是平时不想开机
<jiero> 不想开机什么意思？
<imadper> eexpress: 早, 神!
<cfy> imadper: 大师早
<eexpress> 没法切换 nnnnd
<imadper> cfy: 想买茶叶喝.
<cfy> imadper: 那就买啊
<imadper> cfy: 想买带佛手柑的
<cfy> imadper: .....gaoji
<imadper> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.211.9hXIo3&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=16686013680&pvid=da775fb0-8f87-403b-8753-1672e286a4ab&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=  找到了
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 抢~包邮~铁罐装~英国原装Twinings川宁经典豪门伯爵红茶/叶茶500g-淘宝网
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<imadper> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.43.cmNIuN&id=17890211959&_u=qum7j6m308f  这个也在考虑中.
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 包邮现货~英国原装进口 皇室御用PG tips 经典红茶 40包-淘宝网
<cfy> imadper: ....温拿～
<imadper> cfy: 温拿个毛. 跟立顿一个价钱
<cfy> imadper: 我只喝水。。。
<imadper> cfy: As2O3  + H2O
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
 * imadper 升级到3.8了, 不知道会不会死..
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ weiguan
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 那我重启看看起得来不...
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ I do not know..
<eexpress> imad 死机
<CyrusYzGTt> god say: die machine
<imadper> $: uname -r  ==>  3.8.0-pae
<imadper> lol!~
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 去过Saipan没
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ my kernel  3.7.9 fc18 ..
<imadper> 哈哈~ 没有死!~　
<cfy> imadper: .
<imadper> cfy: 不过, 貌似开多了slub-debug-config  现在输出好多呀...
 * imadper 不想改了...
<\rs> imadper: 看过 adaptive replacement cache?
<imadper> \rs: 没有, 论文?
<\rs> imadper: 内核和文件系统里用了哪些算法？
<imadper> \rs: 我见过的,  红黑/avl ... 文件系统的还没看, 就看2.4的内存管理了
<imadper> \rs: 估计文件系统里面的数据结构多一些吧.
<imadper> \rs: 替代lru的?
<\rs> imadper: 似乎是
<imadper> \rs: 现在就去看. 好东西  :-)
 * imadper 
 * imadper 顺便说一下, fx19里面看pdf挺好的
<\rs> ofan: adaptive replacement cache
<\rs> imadper: pm rd fe op qa ue ux 都是哪些工种？
<imadper> \rs: 就知道pm是项目经理, qa是测试.
<imadper> \rs: op... 你现在就是op...
<cfy> imadper: op是啥？
<\rs> ...
<cfy> \rs: 对了，你对cl的宏知道多少？
<imadper> cfy: /ops
<\rs> cfy: 0
<cfy> \rs: .......
<cfy> op...
<cfy> op..............................................
<cfy> imadper: you are kidding me ..
<imadper> cfy: lol
<imadper> cfy: 没有,  企业里的op也差不多.
<cfy> imadper: 哦
<roylez> imadper: 渣渣菜
<freeflying> roylez:
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒fly
<imadper> roylez: 坏席, 早.
<cfy> roylez: .
<cfy> roylez: 还在18m?
<roylez> cfy: 写个破程序，人家的api一个小时只给10个token，又得等一个小时了，正好开会
<imadper> roylez: 再看贵摸的pdf.
<roylez> imadper: ....
<imadper> roylez: oauth?
<roylez> imadper: 就是连接的token
<cfy> roylez_: .......
<imadper> roylez: 还限制这么死... 那怎么调试...
<cfy> imadper: 正常的。。
<roylez> imadper: 一个token有效期4小时
<roylez> imadper: 你不能不停的申请
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.10 无法安装软件，是系统版本的问题么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401648 安装软件时总是显示软件包无法下载，用apt-get update显示好多错误....和忽略....之类的，不知道是什么错误？求指教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 大时空 — 2013-02-26 12:44
<imadper> roylez: 哦, 还是比sina的限制多.
<roylez> imadper: 不过调试程序的时候很容易就爆了这个
<imadper> roylez: 恩.
<imadper> cfy: 正常吗?
<roylez> imadper cfy freeflying http://dooloo.info/p/QDw
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 嘟噜 | 颤抖吧，凡人们！真正的手势控制，仅售..... 149美元
<cfy> imadper: 正常，我这边测试也好像要抢
<tryit> imadper, 3.8 模块编译错误……
<imadper> tryit: 可能你有啥奇怪的模块
<imadper> cfy: lol
<tryit> imadper, ...vmware的模块和nv显卡驱动
<cfy> imadper: \rs: 我这次有机会的话，讲讲宏好了，演示下宏的能力
<imadper> tryit: 我都没有.
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好呀!
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 求视频.
<cfy> imadper: 好啥，你又不来。。。
<cfy> imadper: ..
<tryit> imadper, 可能是bug，过段时间再试试
<tryit> imadper, 我用的gentoo
<imadper> tryit: 我直接用的上游的kernel
<tone> 来了    有人在吗
<sufferwind> 想问下大家，我用的archlinux 把/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Chongqing 软链接到/etc/localtime，结果系统时间比正常时间快8个小时，这是为什么
<tone> 正好差了8个小时  这一定 是正好  跨了了一个时区
<cfy> sufferwind: 有个配合问题
<tone> 你看看  把时间链接到上海看看
<cfy> sufferwind: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Time
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Time - ArchWiki
<imadper> 跨了一个时区, 就是八小时?
<cfy> sufferwind: http://linux.blognotions.com/2011/09/22/arch-linux-windows-dual-boot-time-problems/
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Arch Linux / Windows Dual Boot – Time Problems « Linux.BlogNotions - Thoughts from Industry Experts
<tone> 对啊   这是地理知识啊    - -#
<lpy1> 跨一个时区是八小时？
<tone> 是对
<tone> 是的
<tone> 咱们说的北京时间  就是东八区 的时间
<sufferwind> 谢谢，我这就去看各位发的链接
<imadper> tone: 大家都在质疑的时候, 你可以先去查下资料
<imadper> tone: 比如这个: http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&cl=2&cm=1&sc=0&lm=-1&fr=ala2&pn=2&rn=1&di=91158709900&ln=1994&word=%CA%B1%C7%F8#pn2&-1&di91158709900&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fdl.zhishi.sina.com.cn%2Fupload%2F78%2F81%2F01%2F1277788101.8655352.jpg&fromURLippr_z2C%24qAzdH3FAzdH3Ftwfh_z%26e3Bftgw_z%26e3Bv54_z%26e3BvgAzdH3FkAzdH3Fbmccncd_z%26e3Bip4s&W800&H598&T7972&S118&TPjpg
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 百度图片搜索_时区的搜索结果
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> are you kidding me ?
<lpy1> tone: 然后你怎么解释全球被分为24个时区。。。
<tone> 乌鲁木齐时间   不是
<tone> 这个还有啥疑问吗？》
<imadper> lpy1: 帮买付款买个东西, 明天给你现金?
<lpy1> imadper: 行~
<cfy> imadper: 也可以我帮你买
<cfy> imadper: 16号，你给我钱
<cfy> lol
<imadper> cfy: 我没法给你现金.
<lpy1> cfy: 那样他就不用给你钱了  lol
<cfy> imadper: 16号
<imadper> cfy: 我不去...
<tryit> sufferwind, 用Shanghai
<imadper> lpy1: +1
<cfy> lpy1: imadper: 。。。
<tone> - -
<lpy1> imadper: 你要的时候发给我就行~
<imadper> tone: 一个时区要是八小时, 你绕地球一圈, 时间往前(后)走了八天...
<cfy> @_@
<lpy1> 。。。
<sufferwind> 谢谢，我把硬件时钟调整成UTC，时间就正常了
<cfy> 我地理这么差。。。。。都知道。。。
<cfy> 你们在搞什么。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我本来只是想吐嘈一下的....
<imadper> cfy: 结果...
<cfy> imadper: ..........
<cfy> imadper: 不想吐槽了。。。。。
<lpy1> 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dong 8 qu ,, yinggai shi  CST . not UTC
<imadper> lpy1: 店家不在.
<cfy> imadper: ..........................
<lpy1> imadper: 。。。。。
<imadper> lpy1: 白轴.
<imadper> lpy1: 你下单, 还是我下单然后找你代付?
<lpy1> 多少钱来着？
<imadper> lpy1: 100以内.
<lpy1> imadper: 随意~
<lpy1> imadper: 随意咯~~~
<lpy1> imadper: 白轴很便宜么？
<imadper> lpy1: 最近要写程序, 弄个备用键盘来
<imadper> lpy1: alps的.
<lpy1> imadper: smzdm上的。。。
<imadper> lpy1: y
<imadper> lpy1: 这个以后可以放公司. 无声的.
<lpy1> imadper: 找我付款会不会方便点？
<imadper> lpy1: 我的青轴一直不敢带过去
<lpy1> imadper: orz  好用我也买个。。。
<imadper> lpy1: 会, 你就不用填写地址和电话了
<lpy1> 嗯行~那就下单后找我付~
<imadper> lpy1: msg给我你的帐号
<imadper> test
<kk> imadper, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<imadper> 我擦, 我没掉呀
<lpy> imadper: 实验室。。。的破网。。。
<imadper> ...
<imadper> lpy: msg给我你的帐号
<imadper> lpy: 刚才全校的网都有问题
<lpy> imadper: 发你了
<imadper> lpy: sent
<lpy> imadper: ok？
<imadper> 恩.
<imadper> ok
<imadper> ==
<lpy> imadper:  = =
<imadper> 我还是检查一下
<lpy> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> 付款了.
<imadper> 没问题.
<lpy> imadper: 到了求体验...
<imadper> lpy: 我带过实验室去.
<lpy> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> 无声的, 终于不怕大姐大了
<lpy> imadper: 大姐大不在。。。
<imadper> ... 没事, 以后公司/家里, 尽量无声, 别打扰家人/同事.
<qsdiy> 无聊
<lpy> imadper: 大姐大  去  MSRA实习了。。。
<imadper> ra是啥?
<lpy> imadper: 微软亚洲研究院
<imadper> .............................................非技术?
<lpy> imadper: 罪过...我还敲着青轴。。。
<lpy> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> ...
<lpy> 。。。
<qsdiy> 话说 各种轴的区别我还很不清楚
<imadper> qsdiy: 不用知道. 别买, 浪费钱的东西.
<lpy> imadper: lol
<qsdiy> 不是敲起来很爽嘛！？
<imadper> qsdiy: 你上当了.
<imadper> qsdiy: 那都是一些买了之后才发现上当, 心里不爽, 想让你们也上当的人, 传出来的屁话
<qsdiy> ＾＿＾＃
<imadper> qsdiy: 我和 lpy 都是受害者.
<lpy> imadper:  lol
<lpy> imadper: 我反正是被你带动的！！！
<qsdiy> Really?
<imadper> lpy: 你买之前, 有用过我的吗?
<lpy> imadper: 没有...就听你说很爽所以买了。。。
<imadper> lpy: ... lol
<imadper> qsdiy: 看到了? 都不靠谱的
<imadper> qsdiy: 别买. 良心话.
<lpy> imadper: 。。。
<qsdiy> 那我买之前先用用看
<imadper> qsdiy: 不买怎么用? 偷一个? 好主意!
<jiero> imadper: 退货呗。
<jiero> imadper: 7天内退货
<qsdiy> 去店了啊
<imadper> jiero: :-(  折腾卖家...
<lpy> jiero:   lol   折腾自己。。。
<jiero> qsdiy: 我不信店里有卖。
<jiero> qsdiy: 一般店里都是娱乐性的
<qsdiy> 我买东西从没退过
<jiero> 我。退过。。。
<qsdiy> 超市不算
<jiero> 鼠标退过，游戏机退过，游戏退过。。。
<jiero> 算了。
<qsdiy> 年前买了个psp
<jiero> 300元钱了？
<qsdiy> 被表弟撸走
<qsdiy> 什么300
 * jiero 觉得好无聊空洞游戏机。。。
 * jiero 开溜
<qsdiy> 看怪物猎人买的
<qsdiy> 其实玩着还可以
<qsdiy> 但是吸引不住我
<qsdiy> 看来游戏对我来说  无爱
<eexp> 当前经验：5827
<eexp> 升级还需：2173
<eexp> 已超过 95% 用户
<roylez> eexp: 渣渣
<imadper> eexp: 啥?
<eexp> 当前经验：4730
<eexp> 升级还需：3270
<eexp> 已超过 90% 用户
<imadper> eexp: ......................................
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 小弟初学linux，编译安装模拟器时遇到下列问题解决不了，清各位指点一二 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401652 [root@localhost ~]# ./下载/ bash: ./下载/: 是一个目录 [root@localhost ~]# cd ./下载 [root@localhost 下载]# mount Fedora-18-i386-DVD.iso /mnt/f18dvd [root@localhost 下载]# yum intsal …
<realman94> help
<realman94> who
<tryit> eexp, ?
<realman94> hello
<kk> realman94, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<eexp> tryit: 搞定没。
<eexp> roylez: ? 买 n10不
<tryit> eexp, 好了
<roylez> eexp: n10是啥
<eexp> tryit: 发一个邮件吧。我明天才能测试。
<eexp> roylez: nexus 10
<tryit> eexp, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/175404
<kk> tryit ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<eexp> tryit: 好好。多谢
<roylez> eexp: 你送就买了
<tryit> eexp, \rs下午给的那个有点点小问题
<eexp> tryit: 反正吧。 我觉得makefile不是人搞的事情。可以无限看不懂
<eexp> roylez: 你送啥给我？
<eexp> :: 是啥意思。 tryit
<\rs> tryit: 怎麼了？
<\rs> eexp: double colon rule
<tryit> eexp, info Make专门有一节介绍::的……
<eexp> @
<tryit> \rs, 下午你给的第二行Makefile有点小问题，我这里
<eexp> 不搞明白更好。lol 以后有makefile的，就问你们就是。
<eexp> roylez: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.4D277m&id=22122252922&_u=qk75h2i9564
<kk> eexp ⇪ ti: ROOT当天发 Google/谷歌Nexus 10 N10 16GWIFI版平板电脑美国代购-淘宝网
<\rs> tryit: 不錯，你也是gentoo用戶？
<tryit> \rs, 恩，是啊
<roylez> eexp: 你送我这个吧，这个便宜 https://getmyo.com/#hn
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ MYO - The Gesture Control Armband
<eexp> 打不开
<tryit> \rs, 3.8 kernel编译完成后，module-rebuild出错，google了下可能是bug，现在又用了3.7.1的了
<roylez> eexp: 渣神
<eexp> roylez_: 要是你的手臂，少一根筋，岂不是不能控制了？
<\rs> tryit: 哦，我是 3.8.0-rc6+, module-rebuild list 爲空
<eexp> 还兰花指。。。
<roylez> eexp: 那是...不过你才少根筋
<eexp> lol
<eexp> 反应慢一拍
<tryit> \rs, 噢，我有2个，一个是nv驱动，一个是vmware的模块
<roylez> eexp: taskwarrior跟toodledo的同步写好了，坐等taskwarrior 2.2
<eexp> roylez: 这啥
<eexp> codewarrior就知道
<\rs> 最好的cli gtd
 * imadper 在吃, 最好的方便面.
<\rs> imadper: puts instant_noodle.name ?
<imadper> \rs: 拉王
<imadper> \rs: 上海应该也有吧.
<imadper> \rs: 北京 拉王/和味道 都没有...
<imadper> \rs: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.75.Lek6iB&id=19059380997&_u=qum7j6mf29c
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 江浙沪邮费6元 日清拉王方便面 泡面 碗装拉面 精炖牛肉味 96g-淘宝网
<maplebeats> eexp, 你用陌陌？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • grub4dos不识别HFS的苹果文件系统?? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401654 我用grub4dos_dev_2013-02-03.zip 引导磁盘, 由于我在磁盘上装了黑苹果, 有两个HFS文件系统, 进入grub>命令行, 打uuid命令就直接卡死了, grub4dos不支持HFS的苹果文件系统吗?? 统计信息: 发表于 由 yth796 — 2013-0 …
<eexp> maplebeats: 教育下学生而已。你也听进去了？
<maplebeats> eexp, 我也是学生啊
<eexp> imadper: 啥面，还高级的？
<eexp> maplebeats: 那你用吧
<imadper> eexp: 这个价位, 最好吃的面了.
<imadper> eexp: 再高端, 就得二十多一份了, 没必要.
<maplebeats> eexp, 我连微信都不用，更别说陌陌了
<eexp> imadper: 出前一丁。我就记得这。
<eexp> maplebeats: 那你不是学生
<imadper> eexp: 多难吃...
<imadper> eexp: 我也不用. 我手机不支持.
<eexp> 在国内还没啥方便面的时代，那可是好吃的。 imadper
<imadper> eexp: 早些年有营多的.
<imadper> eexp: 印尼的方便面. 现在做的不好吃了
<eexp> 没见过。印尼的，还进口？
<maplebeats> imadper, .....gaoji
<imadper> eexp: 都是廉价货.
 * maplebeats 国产方便面都吃不起的路过
<imadper> eexp: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.12.1mAN3u&id=14471261234&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<imadper> maplebeats: 印尼的便宜过中国的
<eexp> 这会有人网购。。。。nnnnd
<imadper> eexp: 我买过
<imadper> eexp: 弱神...
<eexp> imadper: 你真奇葩。总共也只185购买。
<eexp> 额，肚子饿了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Lylex Lee] 呃。。同志们好
<UbuntuTalk> [Lylex Lee] 新来的，报道
<maplebeats> 呃。。。
<maplebeats> eexp, 做饿鬼吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Lylex Lee] 似乎挺冷清的样子
<maplebeats> 一般冷清，主要是gaoji人士不在
<eexp> 我出去吃面去，顺便去按摩。
<UbuntuTalk> [Lylex Lee] 呃。。神码是gaoji人士
<eexp> 高级吧。
<imadper> eexp: ...
<imadper> eexp: ... 按摩...
<eexp> 我气死你们只会吃面的。 lol
<imadper> eexp: 求...
 * imadper 大家来猜ee长什么样子!
<eexp> imadper: 你买一个刚才乐乐推荐的那遥控手臂，我來远程给你按摩。
<imadper> eexp: 没钱...
<cfy> imadper: 这用猜么？
<cfy> .......
<eexp> 。
<imadper> cfy: 有照片?
 * cfy 我闪人。。。。。
<eexp> cfy: 小心明天没饭吃。
<cfy> eexp: 我错了
<eexp> 为啥avr-ld是废物？
<maplebeats> 3月1号深圳求收留啊
<\rs> imadper: 啥？日清拉王？
<imadper> \rs: 恩.
<eexp> \rs: 我老觉得你闷骚。改一个这样的nick干嘛。以前的好多了
<eexp> 额。 banban roylez 今天找你。
<imadper> eexp: 你一说这个, 我又在开始 yy rs溝女的样子.
<eexp> hub 7-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<eexp> 这。。。。。u盘漏电？
<eexp> imadper: 他有这样的典故？
<imadper> eexp: 没...
<eexp> 。
<\rs> eexp: 這樣隱蔽一點
<reelai> 大家有没有速度块点的BT软件推荐呵
<maplebeats> reelai, 离线下载
<Guest87655> bt速度和软件有关系？
<reelai> maplebeats 木钱会员啊
<maplebeats> reelai, 没钱就别想快。。。
<reelai> Guest87655  有的软件下载没速度呵
 * maplebeats 1，2号深圳求收留啊。。。就没人在深圳么。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 我在广州.
<imadper> maplebeats: 深圳4星的酒店, 也才160一晚.
<cfy> imadper: are you kidding me?
<maplebeats> imadper, 这么便宜？
<imadper> maplebeats: 给你链接不?  cc cfy
<maplebeats> imadper, 哪里的啊，我怎么网上查的好贵
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<cfy> imadper: 不信
<imadper> cfy: maplebeats 这就让你们折服!
<maplebeats> imadper, 咦？
<cfy> imadper: 帮我在北京租个便宜的
<imadper> cfy: 北京的不好找. 4星的比较贵
<cfy> imadper: 租房
<maplebeats> imadper, 给我个四星链接呀
<imadper> maplebeats: http://tuan.qunar.com/team.php?id=QNRNzM5NTIw&in_track=teammulti_%25E5%25B9%25BF%25E5%25B7%259E_NULL_NULL_%25E9%2585%2592%25E5%25BA%2597_%25E5%259B%259B%25E6%2598%259F%25E7%25BA%25A7%252F%25E9%25AB%2598%25E6%25A1%25A3_NULL_NULL_NULL_NULL_1_4
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 【深圳明天西部酒店团购】仅145元，蜜月房/高级双人房/高级单人房1晚住宿！-深圳酒店团购-去哪儿网
<imadper> cfy: 这个, 真心没办法, 毕竟大家都很难租到...
<imadper> maplebeats: http://tuan.qunar.com/team.php?id=QNRMTE4OTk2OA==&in_track=teammulti_%25E5%25B9%25BF%25E5%25B7%259E_NULL_NULL_%25E9%2585%2592%25E5%25BA%2597_%25E5%259B%259B%25E6%2598%259F%25E7%25BA%25A7%252F%25E9%25AB%2598%25E6%25A1%25A3_NULL_NULL_NULL_NULL_1_7
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 【广州万事达酒店(天河店)团购】仅168元北欧风情双人房1晚住宿！-广州酒店团购-去哪儿网
<maplebeats> imadper, 我要南山区的
<maplebeats> imadper, 单人的
<cfy> maplebeats: ..............
<imadper> maplebeats: 事儿真多, 自己去搜
<cfy> imadper: ................
<cfy> imadper: 大神
<imadper> cfy: ... 租房子, 你先去douban找合租吧
<maplebeats> imadper, 为什么上douban？
<imadper> maplebeats: http://tuan.qunar.com/team.php?id=QNRMTIzODc1Mg==&in_track=teammulti_%25E5%25B9%25BF%25E5%25B7%259E_NULL_NULL_%25E9%2585%2592%25E5%25BA%2597_%25E5%259B%259B%25E6%2598%259F%25E7%25BA%25A7%252F%25E9%25AB%2598%25E6%25A1%25A3_NULL_NULL_NULL_NULL_1_12
<cfy> imadper: 哦～，不愧是大神，有经验！
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 【深圳圣廷轩酒店(原锦晖接待中心宾馆)团购】仅售168元，豪华标准房/豪华大床房1晚住宿-深圳酒店团购-去哪儿网
<imadper> maplebeats: 就知道豆瓣...
<imadper> maplebeats: 都很豪华, 都160左右. 看到没?!
<cfy> 为啥这么便宜？
<imadper> cfy: 看这个, 多奢华:  http://tuan.qunar.com/team.php?id=QNRMTA5NDI4OA==&in_track=hotelteam_related_guangzhou_null_3
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 【深圳帝文娜公馆酒店团购】仅168元，高级单人房/高级双人房1晚住宿！-深圳酒店团购-去哪儿网
<imadper> cfy: maplebeats 你们还不信?
<cfy> 信了，洗漱去
<imadper> maplebeats: http://tuan.qunar.com/team.php?id=QNRMTEyODY0MA==&in_track=hotelteam_related_guangzhou_null_0  这个六星的. cc cfy
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 【深圳六星汽车宾馆团购】仅售999元，豪宅馆房/浪漫馆房1晚-深圳酒店团购-去哪儿网
<maplebeats> imadper, 那我还用在网上定么。。
<imadper> maplebeats: http://tuan.qunar.com/team.php?id=QNRMTI0MDA0OA==&in_track=teammulti_%25E5%25B9%25BF%25E5%25B7%259E_%25E6%25B7%25B1%25E5%259C%25B3_NULL_%25E9%2585%2592%25E5%25BA%2597_NULL_NULL_NULL_%25E5%258D%2597%25E5%25B1%25B1%25E8%259B%2587%25E5%258F%25A3_NULL_1_1  南山的, 不是4星, 不过凑或了
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 【深圳市鹏盛商务酒店团购】仅138元，标准单人房1晚住宿！-深圳酒店团购-去哪儿网
<imadper> maplebeats: 还算干净, 而且便宜. 至少比7天什么的, 档次高
<tianhua> g.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.cn *FROM* g.cn)
<imadper> maplebeats: 发现自己弱了吧.
<tianhua> google.cn
<maplebeats> imadper, :(
<imadper> maplebeats: 这个也是, 不知道星级, 不过看图片, 感觉不错: http://tuan.qunar.com/team.php?id=QNRMTIzNTkzNg==&in_track=teammulti_%25E5%25B9%25BF%25E5%25B7%259E_%25E6%25B7%25B1%25E5%259C%25B3_NULL_%25E9%2585%2592%25E5%25BA%2597_NULL_NULL_NULL_%25E5%258D%2597%25E5%25B1%25B1%25E8%259B%2587%25E5%258F%25A3_NULL_1_3
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 【深圳都市客栈团购】仅128元豪华单人房1晚住宿！-深圳酒店团购-去哪儿网
<maplebeats> imadper, 那我应该现在定，还是到了再定呢
<imadper> map
<imadper> maplebeats: 现在.
<maplebeats> imadper, 主意
<imadper> maplebeats: 定好了, 直接去, 省得过去了跟你说没房间
<maplebeats> imadper, 我不知道在哪里定好
<maplebeats> imadper, 没定过
<imadper> maplebeats: 南山区嘛不是? 自己找地图, 找个离得近的就行喽.
<maplebeats> imadper, 而且我是个路痴。。。
<maplebeats> imadper, 到时候找不到地方。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: ............................................................ 你没有手机地图?
<maplebeats> imadper, 哦，原来手机还有地图哦。。。
<maplebeats> imadper, 我去下载一个:(
<imadper> maplebeats: 你啥手机?
<afei> 。。
<maplebeats> imadper, android呀
<imadper> maplebeats: google地图呀... 直接导航.
<imadper> maplebeats: ...
<cfy> 毁三观。。。
<afei> 屌丝们，晚上好！
<maplebeats> imadper, 哦，知道了
<maplebeats> afei, 屌丝你好
<afei> 拜拜了，睡觉去了。
<afei> exit
 * imadper 深圳妹子比广州妹子漂亮!  cc maplebeats 
<maplebeats> imadper, 漂亮有什么用，又不是你的！
<imadper> maplebeats: 看看心情都好.
<cfy> maplebeats: 傻了吧
<cfy> maplebeats: imadper 妹子很多的
<imadper> maplebeats: 有漂亮的, 才有心情去溝女, 都很丑, 那我宁愿没有我的
<imadper> cfy: ...
<maplebeats> cfy, imadper怎么又是妹子多了，不是男友多么。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: ......
<happyaron> ...
 * pity 在 chrome 中的 switchysharp 中添加了一个 cow 的 profile，后当前网页一直跳转到 google，狂刷新不止
<\rs> 我的 double-array trie pac 在更新完 chrome 後沒法用了……
 * whhone 
 * whhone 
 * whhone testing
<reelai> 现在还有人么？请教一个问题：BT软件是点对点的方式，如果我用了一个国外的BT软件，那是不是意味着我要从它的使用者（大部分是国外的IP）拿数据，所以下载速度会很慢？
<reelai> 换句话说，如果我用国内的软件（迅雷什么的），和它的使用者（国内的IP居多），那我的下载速度应该快一点？
<maplebeats> reelai, no,no
<reelai>  maplebeats，愿闻其详～～不胜感激
<maplebeats> reelai, BT是大家都共享的，用迅雷之流之所以要快点是因为它丫是只上传给自己的网络，然后装机量比较大而已
<reelai>  maplebeats ，我只是用迅雷打个比方而已，我只是想问我这种想法对不对？
<maplebeats> reelai, 完全不对
<reelai>  maplebeats ，那是？
<maplebeats> reelai, 这和IP没关系
<maplebeats> reelai, 用什么BT软件，使数据的地方其实都差不多
<maplebeats> 拿。。
<reelai>  maplebeats ，BT不是点对点的数据传输么，
<maplebeats> reelai, 国内软件之所以快，只是因为它丫是流氓而已
<maplebeats> reelai, bt是点对点呀，但是这个点和你用的什么软件关系不大
<maplebeats> reelai, utorrent在中国还不是用得上好
<reelai>  maplebeats ，我知道和我用的软件关系不大，我只是关心和我交换数据的IP，它和我之间交互数据的速度
<maplebeats> reelai, 这个是BT人家的机制了
<reelai>  maplebeats ，打个比如，有两个点在上传数据，一个和我同城市的IP，一个国外，那我和我同城市的人交换数据岂不是快一点？
<maplebeats> reelai, 那要看人家上传与否，还有网络关系。。。主要还是网络关系，上传速度限制
<maplebeats> reelai, 这些都是不定的。。。
<maplebeats> reelai, 不过一般国外当然慢了。。。毕竟总的出口带宽就那么点
<cifer> 现在PT占大部分了吧？
<reelai>  maplebeats ，那是不是和BT文件有关系？以及BT服务器？
<maplebeats> reelai, 恩，算是吧
<maplebeats> reelai, 因为下载者ip是服务器提供的嘛。
<maplebeats> cifer, 现在离线下载占了大部分 (233..
<reelai>  maplebeats ，我知道了，和BT软件没有关系的，只是和BT文件的下载者相关，比如我要下载一个日本的啥东西，BT服务器在日本，下载的人也大多数是日本人，那我下载速度就会比较慢？
<reelai>  maplebeats ，而下载一个国内的就很块，这样理解对不对 ？
<cifer> 对了，离线下载到底是下到哪里？本地ISP那儿么？ISP应该不会同意吧
<maplebeats> reelai, 不会呀，如果那些下载的人连接到你电脑上的速度比较快的话，上传到你这里也很快的
<reelai>  maplebeats ，我知道，相对而言，对传数据的话，不是国内的比国外的快一点么？加入未加什么上传限制的
<maplebeats> reelai, 这个主要还是宽带问题，但是这是理想状态。。。在大中华，还得考虑那堆垃圾吸血软件
<maplebeats> reelai, 没有，和国外连接一般只是延迟比较高
<reelai>  maplebeats ， 了然了，谢啦，：D~~~T_t~~~
<maplebeats> cifer, 离线下载是在服务商的服务器上的
<cifer> maplebeats, 服务商？是迅雷自己花钱在全国各地设的服务器吗？
<maplebeats> cifer, 对呀
<maplebeats> cifer, 自己的服务器
<maplebeats> cifer, 向ISP商买宽带嘛(毕竟会员这么多，他们肯定赚的
<cifer> maplebeats, 呵呵，原来如此
<maplebeats> 这比做一个下载站强多了，又赚钱，又不用怎么管
<cifer> 不用管吗？那这么多服务器，总得有人管啊
<maplebeats> cifer, 。。。。管服务器这要谁都一样啊
<maplebeats> cifer, 这个对于一个大公司来说根本没压力
<cifer> 做下载站，可能几个站长，可现在全国这么多服务器，管理员不是更多了？
<cifer> 你是说内容审查方面？
<reelai>  IP              UP     DOWN   PEER   CT/RE/LO  QS    DONE  REQ   SNUB  FAILED
<maplebeats> cifer, SA工资低得很，实在是懒的话，他们还可以找托管商
<reelai> BT里面的PEER怎么理解啊
<reelai>  IP              UP     DOWN   PEER   CT/RE/LO  QS    DONE  REQ   SNUB  FAILED
<cifer> reelai, 你我都是peer
<reelai>  IP              UP     DOWN   PEER   CT/RE/LO  QS    DONE  REQ   SNUB  FAILED
<reelai> Peer list        114.92.232.106  4.6    0.1    6.8    l /Ui/ui  0/1    13   26                 Unknown 0.1
<reelai> 像这样子～～～
<reelai> 可我软件怎么显示一个IP后面对应着几十个，几百个PEER，还有小数部分？
<kk>  05:06
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-27
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • matlab 可以安装在home文件夹下面吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401669 我的root的空间只有15g 开得太小了 装了个matlab就去了8个g 现在可以把matlab重新安装在home文件夹下面吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2013-02-27 6:48
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 为/tmp准备的磁盘尚未就绪或不存在？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401673 先请耐心看我说明，Ubuntu安装在移动硬盘上，以前启动正常。前几天执行过Ubuntu Tweak中的清理功能，好像清除过旧的内核什么的。 现在启动时提示： Quote: ATA_id[271]:HDIO_Get_Identily Failed for '/dev/ …
<chenshaoju> 早上好。
<imadper> ip的小数部分........
 * jiero 抱抱 imadper
<imadper> jiero: 罗姐~ 我睡过了...
<imadper> jiero: 现在这个时间去实验室, 肯定被师弟师妹们嘲笑了...
<jiero> imadper: 啊。你会怕被嘲笑吗？
<imadper> 恩~
 * imadper 很害羞的~
 * jiero 笑话 imadper
 * imadper 觉得 jiero 是个坏人!
 * jiero 很害羞：同时可以无视别人的意见。
<imadper> jiero: +1
 * jiero 所以可以无视嘲笑。
<jiero> imadper: 这次毕业的有谁啊？似乎是最后一批了。
<imadper> jiero: 你是说跟我一届的?
<jiero> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> jiero: cfy, 我就知道他是
<imadper> jiero: ofan
<jiero> imadper: cherrot imtxc 不都是？
<jiero> maplebeat 不是么？
<imadper> jiero: cherrot是, imtxc 比我们大一届
<jiero> 哦
<imadper> jiero: 哦, mb也是.
<imtxc> imadper: jiero 叫学长
<jiero> imtxc: 。小弟弟
<imadper> imtxc: sb, jiero比你大多了
<imadper> jiero: 别叫 imtxc 小弟弟, 会提起他的伤心事....
<imtxc> imadper: 。。。。
<jiero> ？
<imtxc> imadper: 半小时到了，该吃药了
<cfy> jiero: cherrot咋还没来。。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 大师早
<cfy> imtxc: 大师早
<imadper> cfy: 企鹅上班不用这么早, 大师~
<cfy> imadper: cherrot咋还没来。。。。
<cfy> imadper: .....
 * imadper 关机, 走人
<cfy> imadper: 大师。。。
<cfy> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 下课了？
<imadper> cfy: 大师, 怎么了?
<jiero> cfy: 呃。
<cfy> imadper: 没啥。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 你终于和 cherrot搞上了？
<imadper> cfy: 睡醒了.. 现在去实验室.
<cfy> imtxc: .
<cfy> imadper: 哦
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<jiero> cfy: 你到处招人推荐么。。。
<jiero> cfy: 这么着急？
<imtxc> cfy: imadper 会伤心的
<imadper> imt
<cfy> jiero: 是啊
<imadper> imtxc: 等我下次有op再t你
<jiero> cfy: 不过你的能力直接应聘tencent就够了。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 帝都是个坑
<cfy> imtxc: ....
<imadper> imtxc: 那你回去?
<cfy> jiero: .....
<imadper> imtxc: 帝度自有他好处.
<imadper> imtxc: 不过还是很坑...
<jiero> 坑啊坑啊。
 * imadper 广深那么好, 你们不来?!  
<imtxc> imadper: . 我想去广州
<jiero> imadper: 。。。。
<jiero> imadper: 你自己去了么。
<imadper> imtxc: 不如直接深圳喽~
<imadper> jiero: 我就在广州呀....
<imtxc> imadper: 不过听说胖子在广州会热得很难受？
<jiero> imadper: 你是上学把
<imadper> imtxc: 不会.
<imadper> jiero: .
<imadper> jiero: 深圳好, 不用听粤语.
<mmfei> 广州好热
<imtxc> 实在不了解南方的气候，不然真想去试试
<imadper> mmfei: 现在这几天还好.
<jiero> imtxc: 夏天比北方热一些
<imtxc> 我对北风过敏……
<imadper> mmfei: 总比武汉强
<mmfei> 今天早上热死我了
<imadper> mmfei: 你干嘛了?
<imadper> mmfei: 我晚上睡觉还盖厚被子呢...
<jiero> mmfei: 穿大衣跑了2千米？
<mmfei> 就在路上走了一阵子,就出汗了
<mmfei> 只是走而已
<imadper> mmfei: 这不是热, 这是焖...
<jiero> mmfei: 你该检查走路速度了。
<mmfei> 哈哈
<imadper> 竞走也是走....
<mmfei> 你们两个vs我一个
<mmfei> 你们赢了
<imadper> mmfei: lol~
<imadper> mmfei: 谢谢~ 承让承让~
<mmfei> ^^
<imadper> mmfei: :-)
<jiero> :-)
<jiero> :-(
<jiero> 呃，为什么没有倒着的头像呐。
<mmfei> 自己做一个
<mmfei> [:)
<jiero> 自己做了，也只能自己本地用
<mmfei> 恩恩
<MeaCulpa> morning
<onlylove> morning
<mmfei> morning
<MeaCulpa> StackOverFlow排名前50该是怎样的大牛...
<MeaCulpa> 整天就在那里刷问题...
<iyzsong> LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 xterm, 启动后当鼠标不在xterm窗口内时Shift+PageUp/Down会导致崩溃, 大家的xterm有没有这样...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<fa1c0n-china> kde界面怎么安装语言包呢？
<ofan> kde i18n
<ofan> fa
<ofan> fa1c0n-china: ^^
<iIlL10Oo>  libcurl4-openssl-dev : 依赖: libldap2-dev 但是它将不会被安装
<iIlL10Oo>                         依赖: librtmp-dev 但是它将不会被安装
<iIlL10Oo> 这个软件包怎么安装: libcurl4-openssl-dev
<iyzsong> =.=
<iIlL10Oo> E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 新手求教！！！关于ATI显卡驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401677 本人新手，看到人家用ubuntu界面很华丽，所以装了耍耍 现在“图形”是未知，是不是驱动没装啊，但是我是可以显示特效，不过很卡的 配置：CPU:AMD 3000+、技嘉的板子、显卡：七彩虹x800、1.5G …
<iIlL10Oo> 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： libldap2-dev : 依赖: libldap-2.4-2 (= 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4) 但是 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4.2 正要被安装
<iIlL10Oo> libldap2-dev 怎么回事?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基蛙蛙
<iIlL10Oo> 是不是我只升级了安全补丁的关系?
<iIlL10Oo> 我打算把建议的补丁也升级一下
<iIlL10Oo> precise-updates
<onlylove> test
<kk> onlylove, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<iIlL10Oo> grub-install 的中文翻译写反了.
 * kevinstar 早
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我就只想为ubuntu下vim装个zencoding啊...这个悲剧... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401679 看到好多装zencoding的方法，比如说，第一种：把zencoding-vim下的autoload里面的zencoding.vim复制到了/usr/share/vim/vimcurrent/plugin下运行即可；第二种：先在~下建立目录.vim，之后把文件zencoding- …
<iIlL10Oo> 果然,升级后解决.
<imtxc> ofan: 呕饭
<iIlL10Oo> passenger-install-nginx-module --help
<iIlL10Oo> passenger-install-nginx-module 太神奇了
<jiero> imtxc:  im toxic
<jiero> imtxc: 反正就是这么感觉到
<imtxc> jiero: .... 我又不是香水
<jiero> imtxc: toxic 是中毒吧。。。
 * imtxc ruby2.0 了那以后用ruby的东西版本是不是就更要命了…………
<jiero> imtxc: 我中毒了。。。
<imtxc> 。。。 jiero 你又不是妹子 不用对我中毒嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 或者我有毒
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 2.0 没有兼容性问题
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 2.0 反而比 1.9 更兼容了
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 记得什么192  187 的版本很痛苦啊 还有什么p327的
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: p327是小版本升级,根本没有兼容问题. rails 才是兼容的
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: rails 才是不兼容的
<MeaCulpa> ..
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 我知道你在搞 rails
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 酷胖，我准备为了去 ThoughtWorks 而努力。
<imtxc> ..
<imadper> jie
<iIlL10Oo> 2.0 都不需要写这句: # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<imtxc> imadper: 你怎么又来了
<imadper> imtxc: in ma lab.
<imadper> imtxc: in my lab
<imtxc> imadper: wa, your lab, hao.
<imtxc> imadper: 你老板是不是院士什么的啊
<jiero> imadper, do you find similarities from " im adder" and your friend imtxc" im toxic"?
<jiero> im adder im toxic - you both hide well.
<imadper> jiero: yeah. both poison.
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<imtxc> 不许污蔑我
<jiero> soiamso:  早安
<iIlL10Oo> https://github.com/FooBarWidget/passenger
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: FooBarWidget/passenger · GitHub
<jiero> imadper: 院士做导师有区别否？
<imtxc> jiero: 有钱啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 去死啦。
<imtxc> jiero: 然后毕业了随便留校啥的
<imadper> jiero: no idea.
<imadper> \rs: 你昨天推荐的arc是个好东西.
 * cherrot 这几天ubuntu怎么老更新kernel 
<yunfan> imadper: 你玩arc了?
<yunfan> cherrot: 我这几天每天都要更新上百m 额 看来已经在实施滚动更新了
<iIlL10Oo> 12.04 一直是: 3.2.0-38-generic-pae
<iIlL10Oo> 好几天没动了
<imadper> yunfan: 恩. 不知道我们俩说的是不是同一个arc.
<imadper> $: uname -r  ==>  3.8.0-pae
<yunfan> imadper: lisp dialect
<yunfan> from PG
<imadper> yunfan: 不是.  ARC: A Self-tuning, low overhead Replacement Cache
<yunfan> 额 那就不是
<cherrot> yunfan, 估计是个信号吧  我也是 每天都更新
<yunfan> 是算法还是redis like server?
<imadper> yunfan: 算法.
<yunfan> 发来看看
<imadper> yunfan: http://www.almaden.ibm.com/cs/people/dmodha/arcfast.pdf
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ {"length"=>"0", "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<yunfan> 呵呵 smem有意思
<imtxc> imadper: 请教个问题
<imtxc> emacs里面的字体到底怎么配能把屏幕刚好用满
<imtxc> imadper: 屏幕最下面总是有半行用不到，难看
<legacy> 有人用过dojo么
<imadper> imtxc: 别用kde就行了.
<imadper> imtxc: 或者把字体调到1号, 这样也可以.
<imadper> cfy: ^^ 看看, 好多人遇到这个问题...
<cfy> imadper: 嗯。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 试试这个?  wmctl
<imadper> imtxc:     (defun switch-full-screen ()
<imadper>       (interactive)
<imadper>       (shell-command "wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -btoggle,fullscreen"))
<imadper> imtxc: 其实吧, 最好的方法是重新编译emacs... 不过我还没干过这事儿
<cfy> imadper: 有用？
<imtxc> imadper: 。。 我还是调整字体试试吧
<cfy> imadper: i even don't have a wmctrl command..
<imadper> cfy: apt-get install wmctrl  will be ok
<cfy> imadper: 算了，反正不最大化。。。
<imtxc> 他哥的腰子，在一台破机器上make ruby 半个小时了还没玩
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 反正我stumpwm, 想不最大化还困难呢...
<cfy> imadper: emacswiki我好象就没成功修改过。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。我ubuntu
<imtxc> 就听见硬盘渣渣叫
<imadper> cfy: ... ...
<cfy> imadper: 老是有lock....
<yunfan> 我再也不敢去M记了，刚才去M记发现手机没电了，刚好带了充电器，旁边又有个服务员在收桌子，我就问她“服务员，请问这里有电源吗？”人家服务员笑着说“我就是店员。”然后我就愣了，不过也反应过来是她理解错了。然后我就解释说“哦……我说的是那种可以插的电源……”然后她红着脸哭着走了…
<cfy> imadper: 搞什么都不知阿德哦
<cfy> imadper: 搞什么都不知道
<imadper> cfy: lock... 你们的多线程?
<cfy> imadper: emacswiki....
<imadper> cfy: 哦... 没编辑过....
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 没啥需要编辑的... 我最多就是添加一条注释: 我试过这个方法了, 压根儿行不通!
<yunfan> imadper: 那你匿名了么
<cfy> imadper: .. 不知道，烦死了。。。
<cfy> imadper: 我后来实在不行，随便去github上找了个，pull request了。。。
<imadper> yunfan: 我没去编辑过, 刚才只是随口一说, 开个玩笑.
<imadper> cfy: ... ... 好吧....
<cfy> 共享个patch都不给机会。。
<cfy> 贡献
<cfy> yunfan: 你对宏了解多少？
<imadper> cfy: 可以编辑呀...
<cfy> imadper: 你提交看看。。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 居然调戏M记小MM
<cherrot> yunfan, M记是哪？
<yunfan> cfy: 只是了解
<yunfan> cfy: 不过我有强烈需求 macro的缺乏和不能bingd let这些是我从py转向clojure的重要原因
<yunfan> onlylove: 转发
<imadper> cfy: 算了... 我没啥可改的...
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 用 rvm ?
<cfy> imadper: oh
<cfy> yunfan: 哦，这样子
<imadper> yunfan: 你工作也用 clojure?
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 已经40分钟了，坚持完算了
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 什么CPU
<imtxc> cherrot: 大师好
<yunfan> imadper: 准备 我在弄一个自动分析日志的 woker随便用什么语言 所以可以用clojure
<cherrot> imtxc, 我去。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 有外包？
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 奔4赛扬
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 1.6G 单核?
<cfy> yunfan: 不是，我有点想讲讲c和cl宏的比较
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 刚看了看 好像不是赛扬 单核2.9G
<yunfan> cfy: 可以讲讲啊 不过最好下午讲 我早上要看gr
<cfy> yunfan: @_@
<iIlL10Oo> 酷睿单核2.9G
<cfy> yunfan: 我说聚会.。。。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 你用rvm的? 我编译了8分钟
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 估计我硬盘不行了
<imadper> \rs: 有没有啥阅读器, 能把论文那种一页分成两栏的右边一栏移动到下面去? 就一栏竖着直接看完那种.
<iIlL10Oo> 我是 酷睿2双核E6300 2.8G
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: core有单核产品？不记得了
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 有啊,屏蔽了一个核心.
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 好像有那么回事，因为有个duo core
<yunfan> cfy: 额 这个啊 我就支持下吧 不过看与会的人 恐怕都有这个基础
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：华硕显卡SiS mirage graphics黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401685 华硕上网本打上官网这个显卡驱动(SiS mirage graphics)就黑屏，外接显示器正常，本机禁用显卡驱动 可以显示，但是看不了电视，求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 漫步走 — 2013-02-27 11:10
<cfy> yunfan: 哦？是么？
<cfy> yunfan: 都有这个基础么？
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 现在2000元的主机可以买i3了
<iIlL10Oo> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
<iIlL10Oo> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<imadper> yunfan: 写个脚本, 来根据cpu的flag自动生成最优的gcc编译选项? 来对抗jit.
<iIlL10Oo> imadper: 好主意
<imtxc> imadper: 刚才configure的时候忘了disable-install-doc了
<imadper> imtxc: 你编译啥?
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 你不用 rvm ?
<iIlL10Oo> rvm install 2.0.0-head 安逸
<imtxc> imadper: ruby
<yunfan> cfy: 宏是基础的东西吧 概念就跟c的不一样
<yunfan> imadper: 只是怕没相应的优化 或者是愚蠢的代码
<iIlL10Oo> bogomips	: 5600.39
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯，一部一样不重要
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯，一不一样不重要
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: cpu的linux性能主要看 mips
<imadper> imtxc: ... 编译他干嘛...
<yunfan> imadper: d
<cfy> yunfan: 我想讲讲，其实宏的东西挺过的。。。。我先了解下。。不一定好讲，也不一定有时间准备
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: rvm 自动帮你编译
<yunfan> cfy: ok有得讲也好
<imadper> yunfan: i386的, 默认连sse都没开吧?
<yunfan> imadper: i386支持已经抛弃了
<yunfan> imadper: 内核不支持 以后上面软件怎么会用这个呢
<onlylove> 怕现在的计算器都比386要强
<imadper> yunfan: i386是统称, x86_32 -> i386
<imadper> yunfan: 还是很多人用32位系统的吧.
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: rvm自动编译速度也快不了
<imadper> onlylove: 没可能.
<yunfan> imadper: 毛
<yunfan> imadper: i386是个arch
<yunfan> imadper: 要是x86_32都叫i386 那i686怎么办?
<onlylove> 跑了……其实pII就是686了,现在大部分都是686吧
<yunfan> 额 我又不追责  怎么就跑了
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ na XP ??
<banban> yunfan: 英特尔32位元架构（英语：Intel Architecture, 32-bit，缩写为IA-32），常被称为i386、x86-32或是x86，由英特尔公司推出的指令集架构，至今英特尔最受欢迎的处理器仍然采用此架构。它是x86架构的32位元延伸版本，首次应用在Intel 80386芯片中，用来取代之前的x86 16位元架构（x86-16），包括8086、80186与80286芯片。
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 只是抛弃了386不是i386
<wzssyqa> yunfan: debian早就是i486了，Ubuntu一直是i686
<banban> 对呀，好像i686也是属于i386体系
<wzssyqa> banban: 不知哪里还用486和586, 估计开了这个头之后，抛弃486和586也快了吧
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 指令集代号，向下兼容
<onlylove> 办公室的茶难喝死了……下次还是自己去买好了……
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 硬件是兼容的
<onlylove> 立顿真好意思拿这些便宜货坑人
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 只要内核在非常核心的地方用到686的特有功能，那就是不支持486和 586了
<banban> wzssyqa: 果然是我师弟。。。。
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 在后面的U中用i386 像使用一个简单指令集，也就是很多指令没有使用，很多register没有使用
<cherrot> banban, wzssyqa 乃们搞芯片的啊？
<onlylove> 都是intel和微软惹的祸，mips和power还有arm不一样用么
<banban> onlylove: 我现在喝的是我师妹从兰州带给我的玫瑰茶～
<banban> cherrot: 不是的，我和我师弟不是一个专业～
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 不搞芯片，但这不是常识么
<onlylove> banban: 玫瑰茶没喝过，我还是喝茉莉多一点，茉莉云峰什么的
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 被华丽丽的鄙视了～ 咩哈哈
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 但是有时使用新指令会提高很多性能，或者简化代码或者什么blabla.
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 所以要看平衡了
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 发行版主要是兼容
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • squid3 的自启动怎么取消 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401686 看了下有个 /etc/init.d/squid3 链接不知能不能删除，看链接指向的 /lib/init/upstart-job ，内容是： [bash]#!/bin/sh -e # upstart-job # # Symlink target for initscripts that have been converted to Upstart. set -e INITSCRIPT="$(basename "$0")" J …
<roylez_> banban: 美女斑
 * kevinstar 用64位debian测试硬盘读写速度时，发现测试大小到4G时的写入速度比512M时要小很多啊
 * kevinstar 不知道什么缘故
<cfy> roylez_: 席席
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 塔防游戏《部落守卫战》新手快速指南 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401687 本文来源： http://teliute.org/mix/TeDefen/index.html 部落守卫战是一个塔防游戏，玩家建立各种防御工事来消灭来犯敌兵； 　1、用户登录 　1）百度游戏网址：http://youxi.baidu.com/bl/index/，腾迅Q …
<yunfan> wzssyqa: i386是架构啊 他不支持386 你用i386恐怕编译不出来吧
<yunfan> banban 那是当年的吧 阿姨
<roylez_> kevinyings: 你测这个干啥
<soiamso> kevinstar: elevator 是  cfq ?
<roylez_> yunfan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWu9TFJjHaM
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ YouTube - MYO - Wearable Gesture Control from Thalmic Labs
<gone> Hi everyone~
<roylez_> gone: go go g o
<gone> =。=
<gone> 可以闲聊吗？
<roylez_> gone: 可以
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 坏席~
<gone> 其实IRC到底是个什么？
<iIlL10Oo> irc 就是gnu的聊天工具
<gone> 哦哦
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/rfc.html
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: IRCHelp.org — Untitled Page
<roylez_> gone: 10多年前的163聊天室...
<gone> 这个好像也可以加好友的
<MeaCulpa_> irc那时候还没gnu吧
<gone> 把硬盘上的MS系统干掉以后，想脱离QQ。。。还是做不到啊。。。
<imadper> irc跟gnu有关系?  iIlL10Oo ?
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: gnu不知道啥时候, irc是1988年.
<gone> roylez_: 这个回复怎么做到的？
<iIlL10Oo> imadper: irc的协议是有 rfc 的
<IronWard> IRC比gnu老……
<iIlL10Oo> 这字体不错 AR PL UMing CN
<imadper> iIlL10Oo: 恩, 我知道有rfc, 我问的是, 他跟gnu有关系?
<IronWard> 嗯我也用这个，好像就是文鼎那公司的
<iIlL10Oo> GNU，一個類UNIX的作業系統 .
 * imadper monofur字体飘过.
<iIlL10Oo> GNU是操作系统
<IronWard> 怎么解决多个汉字字体在选择时的顺序问题？
<imadper> IronWard: 多次选中那个汉字, 他就会靠前了....
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 只是不能在386上跑了而已
<IronWard> 当年找不到现成的解决办法，自己写了个fontconfig 的配置……
 * imadper 没看到字体两个字...
<imadper> ... 选择性失明....
<IronWard> 不是哦，比如我有两个汉字字体，ming 和kai
<jiero> imadper:  你现在很收敛了呐。
<imadper> jiero: ... 咩?
<jiero> imadper: 我远古的记忆里你就像个淘气包
<IronWard> 它老默认是 kai, 但我要默认是ming
<imadper> jiero: :-)
 * imadper 把kai给删了...
<IronWard> kai我也要……
<jiero> IronWard: 呀。删除韩文字体，删除日文字体
<imadper> iGoogle: 看夺宝联盟不?
<jiero> IronWard: 否则就搜索文本文档，把所有它名字出现的地方都搜到然后删除
<roylez_> imadper: 你居然用 monofur ，真重口
<imadper> roy
<imadper> roylez_: 那你用啥?
<roylez_> imadper: monaco
<imadper> roylez_: 不喜欢.. 太清淡了.
<roylez_> imadper: 果然
<imadper> roylez_: 你装小清新...
 * imadper 现在六维下载速度就4mb/s了... 因为好多人还没开学吗?
<JOcker_007> hi
<kk> JOcker_007, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席, 有啥看论文的好工具没有?
<roylez_> imadper: 眼
<imadper> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: eyes cc imadper
<cfy> roylez_: 席席
<imadper> .........................................................................
<cfy> imadper: 大师
<Saxon_> ........
<imadper> cfy: 大师.
<cfy> roylez_: 席席
<jiero> imadper:  大师是对的。
<imadper> jiero: :-)
<jiero> cfy:  赐福鹬
<jiero> roylez_: 乐乐席，还维护你的dooloo么
<jiero> roylez_: 现在基本就没人了。。。
<MeaCulpa_> dooloo
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> 0   [零下30度的肥皂泡]
<MeaCulpa_> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1e26ru0p2m1g.gif
<MeaCulpa_> 导师还没见过就要叫开题报告尼玛
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.jbxue.com/article/5627.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux下简单限制网卡带宽的方法_其它_脚本学堂
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 看这干啥，你要挥刀自宫？
<cfy> roylez_: 席席～
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<cfy> imadper: 大师早
<cfy> iGoogle: ee下午好
<cfy> 好困啊
<iIlL10Oo>        tc - show / manipulate traffic control settings
<iIlL10Oo> ubuntu 自带 tc
<yunfan> http://www.wired.com/design/2013/02/freescales-tiny-arm-chip/  这个不错
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ Freescale's Insanely Tiny ARM Chip Will Put the Internet of Things Inside Your Body | Wired Design | Wired.com
<yunfan> roylez_: 我觉得虽然现在涌现出这么多乱七八糟的设备 但是未来可能就两种类型  一种是走视频识别  一种是脑波
<roylez_> yunfan: armband很好啊，比戴头盔强
<yunfan> roylez_: 那只是相对的 总归是要带东西 不如视频识别方便
<iIlL10Oo> 脑波辐射大
<yunfan> 只是视频识别不了你的想法 所以需要个脑波的终极工具
<jiero> 身体吃不消了。
<yunfan> 对了 我的mc服务器 今天50多人在线了
<jiero> yunfan: lol
<jiero> yunfan: 有钱啊。
<yunfan> 要是可以跑上白人就好了
<jiero> yunfan: ？
<yunfan> 百
<jiero> 你的服务器够强大。
<iIlL10Oo> 5000人才叫强大
<iIlL10Oo> 是个小游戏吧
<yunfan> 你不了解mc
<yunfan> 我想弄个小游戏 让人放代码上去进化竞争
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 那你就行动把。
<onlylove> jiero: 听说666代表撒旦？
<yunfan> jiero: 行动不来
<jiero> yunfan: 你可以付钱雇别人行动
<jiero> onlylove: 不知道。对那些神魔的无研究。
<reelai> 大家好，小弟有个网络问题想求教下：从服务器返回的IP应答包，到路由器以后，路由怎么知道发给我的？有通过什么协议的吗？
<jiero> onlylove: 就算去教堂，也不会关注魔鬼怎么做
<yunfan> 我想到个问题
<jiero> yunfan: 反正 20年后人类的智慧就被机器人超越了。
<onlylove> jiero: http://www.oschina.net/news/38072/developer-write-piracy-logic
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: “被逼无奈”，开发人员在应用中写入盗版模式 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<yunfan> lisper挂之前 是不是要写个遗嘱文档 交待下那些包裹他一辈子的macro的细节?
<IronWard> 路由表吧
<reelai> 路由表？目的IP不就是路由器所在的WAN口IP么？
<reelai> 应该到路由器这一节点就停了，怎么还会下发给我的？
<wzssyqa>  reelai 你是说NAT？
<reelai> wzssyqa：额，对，，有NAT，，
<jiero> onlylove: 哦那个猛兽数量啊。我都忘记了。
<jiero> yunfan: 银行账户无法开启
<yunfan> jiero: 没钱
<IronWard> 哦你说的是nat啊
<jiero> yunfan: 你很有钱啊。
<IronWard> nat也有个表的
<yunfan> jiero: 有个p钱啊
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 利用ed2k, 实现云计算. 1万人在线也是小case
<MeaCulpa_> ed2k还是有server
<MeaCulpa_> kad有点希望
<IronWard> ed2k 啥时候跟云计算扯上了？
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo, 可以用来做对实时性要求不高的计算任务～
<jiero> 呃。有个文档，怎么搞都是乱码啊。
<jiero> 怎么解决呐。
<MeaCulpa_> 啥都和运计算能扯上~
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 啥格式
<cherrot> jiero, 什么文档啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ cherrot  txt
<IronWard> 本质就是乱码 别解决了
<jiero> 哦。
<cherrot> jiero, 检测不出编码来吗？
<jiero> cherrot: 怎么检测。。。
<IronWard> 啥encoding的
<MeaCulpa_> 猜测encoding的有点啥工具
<cherrot> jiero, file, vim, enca
<IronWard> Google translate 试试
<MeaCulpa_> enca?
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 云办公比较好
<cherrot> jiero, 你先试试 gb2312 gbk gb18030呗
<jiero> 要求.txt: ISO-8859 text, with CRLF line terminators
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> MeaCulpa_, 恩啊  enca 可以的啊
<jiero> 这。。。
<jiero> 中文的用这种编码会怎么样
<cherrot> jiero, 还有个办法  你贴到这里来 kk或许会翻译出来～
<jiero> ���������豸WEB�������Ʒ���
<jiero> ���ڽ����Ѿ������������ϣ� �������������Ǻܺã� �������ֽ����Ż��� ϣ��רҵ���ֳ����ṩ�������Ʒ���������Ҫʵ�֣�
<jiero> �ڴ�������������Ҫ�
<cherrot> jiero, ISO8859-1 ？  字符编码的猜测也不一定准的  反正你都试试看吧
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> Õ÷ÇóÍøÂçÉ豸WEB½çÃæÉè¼Æ·½°¸
<cherrot> jiero, iconv -f GBK -t UTF-8 要求.txt -o output.txt 呗
<jiero> ÏÖÔÚ½çÃæÒѾ­»ù±¾¿ª·¢Íê±Ï£¬ µ«½çÃæ·ç¸ñ²»ÊǺܺ㬠¼±Ðè¸ßÊÖ½øÐÐÓÅ»¯£¬ Ï£Íûרҵ¸ßÊÖ³öÕÐÌṩ½çÃæÉè¼Æ·½°¸£¨²»ÐèҪʵÏÖ£©
<cherrot> kk, 死了啊
<jiero> 呃。成了。
<jiero> 好奇，普通GBK的一般不需要这样就能读取的。
<jiero> cherrot: 谢啦。
<IronWard> 有奇怪字符吧
<cherrot> jiero, 你用什么编辑器看的？
<cherrot> jiero, momo~
<jiero> cherrot:  vim nano gedit libreoffice 统统不行
 * MeaCulpa_ 同模
 * jiero 。
 * roylez_ 再摸
<MeaCulpa_> lol
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 喝茶
<IronWard> kwrite 有没
<MeaCulpa_> libreoffice我觉得蛮猛了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa_: 18摸还有茶喝，真好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不去...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 喝多了
<MeaCulpa_> freeflying: 自己喝的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 吃肉
<cherrot> roylez_, 我去。。。喝多了。。多了。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 3点再去
<cherrot> roylez_, 3点上班还有意义么。。
<jiero> IronWard:  没，算了。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。兔子，是三点去休息的意思把。
<cherrot> jiero, 下划线暴露了他在家里
<jiero> 喝茶好吗？
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa_: 我在纠结是去Saipan/Sabah/Boracay
<jiero> 而且两个都是下滑
<cherrot> roylez_, 弱爆席  我喝下一斤42度的照样K歌
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot: 复制上来的, kk 不会提示的, 应为复制和发送的过程中,编码已经变了
<MeaCulpa_> freeflying: 你不是定了sabah么
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo, 之前试过一次管用来着～ 忘记时什么场景了
<MeaCulpa_> freeflying: Saipan你去不起
<MeaCulpa_> freeflying: Boracay你不喜欢
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot: 那是碰巧而已
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo, 哦
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 你都知道啊？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: huh
<jiero> MeaCulpa_:  30岁之前你周游世界了对把。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 毛
<freeflying> MeaCulpa_: 东航有个活动，直飞Saipan, 4晚5天，只要 4k多，不过估计不包括税
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 。
<MeaCulpa_> freeflying: 税坑定自己来，机票酒店4k?不错
<MeaCulpa_> http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/detail_2013_02/27/22522558_0.shtml
<kk> MeaCulpa_ s, ⇪ 解放军演习：红方杀毒软件误杀武器系统致阵地被摧毁_资讯频道_凤凰网
<freeflying> MeaCulpa_: http://ju.taobao.com/tg/life_home.htm?spm=608.1110067.0.238.C1wxXd&id=18992075598&ck=%B1%B1%BE%A9
<kk> freeflying s, ⇪ 北京直飞日本6日5晚关西温泉樱花尊享之旅-聚划算团购
<freeflying> 你看这个也不错，可惜悲催的签证很难搞
<MeaCulpa_> 日本签证不算难吧
<MeaCulpa_> 不过没必要去
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<jiero> 日本签证应该不难 - 对 freeflying 说。
<freeflying> jiero: 要提供一堆的东西
<freeflying> 比美签都难搞
<jiero> 其实：我一直很好奇，为什么没有去北极旅游的呐。
<jiero> 搜来搜去就2个线路
<freeflying> 我之前去签商务的，居然还有邀请函的原件
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: GreenLand?
<MeaCulpa_> freeflying: 商务的简单嘛
<freeflying> jiero: 去北极能叫休假吗
<freeflying> 纯自虐啊
<jiero> http://www.mafengwo.cn/travel-scenic-spot/mafengwo/10852.html
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ 2013北极旅游攻略,北极自助游攻略,蚂蜂窝北极旅游网 - 蚂蜂窝
<jiero> 北极自助游 -  这才是真的自虐
<jiero> freeflying: 有极昼有极光啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 那个有些远不是
<MeaCulpa_> freeflying: 还是东南亚方便
<freeflying> MeaCulpa_: Saipan不用签证
<jiero> freeflying:  地方性政策？
<freeflying> jiero: 是啊
<MeaCulpa_> 落地的
<MeaCulpa_> 去吧，Saipan
<byzantium> 大家好， 我的 一个进程异常退出，能够从系统日志上看到它异常退出的信息吗？ 谢谢
<byzantium> 该怎么看
<byzantium> 有人在不？
<qiao> byzantium: 一般的貌似就看不到了。。
<cherrot> byzantium, /var/log/syslog
<cherrot> byzantium, 靠程序自律的 不一定有
<alvin_rxg> byzantium: 或者 ~/.xsession-errors
 * cherrot 公司机器明明比家里的配置好 咋个感觉 gnome-shell反应迟钝呢。。
<jiero> cherrot: 因为啊。显卡
<cherrot> jiero, 都是集成显卡
 * jiero 猜测无线
<airead> chenshaoju, 开 gnome-settings-daemon 没?
<jiero> cherrot: 一般不能解决，那就算了 -
<airead> airead, cherrot 开 gnome-settings-daemon 没?
<chenshaoju> airead: 没，目前我是Windows(
<airead> ....
<jiero> chenshaoju:  你竟然不是 在挂机！
<cherrot> jiero, 就反应迟钝  网络倒是其次
<chenshaoju> jiero: 工作ing...
<roylez_> cherrot: 我水喝多了
<airead> chenshaoju, 自动补全,补错人了 :)
<chenshaoju> airead: =3=
<cherrot> airead, 开了的啊 这是个什么货？
<jiero> cherrot: 名字说的好象是 控制用 demon
<cherrot> jiero, 恩  和 dconf 有关的？
 * jiero 记得gnome2时代会导致系统缓慢
<airead> 我的电脑不开的话 gnome-shell 就反应慢. 你把它给 kill 掉就知道是什么货了.  界面很难看
<cherrot> airead, 哦 明白了！
<cherrot> airead, gnome-shell崩溃时经常会变成这样！
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot: 看 top
<iIlL10Oo> 看 load-average
<cherrot> airead, 没有更慢也没有更快   iIlL10Oo 这也是我困惑的地方，gnome-shell占据CPU过高
<iIlL10Oo> 显卡
<jiero> cherrot: 可能是你的显示屏太大了- 我发现 xfce 在用大显示器时会卡的受不了
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo, 我猜测是不是哪个extension不自律  可是没法定位啊
<cherrot> jiero, 很小的 19寸
<jiero> cherrot: alt+f2 r
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot: 删除配置
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo, load 在1左右啊
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot: 0.9以下才好
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 一般都是 8 好不。
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot:  14:48:14 up 1 day, 23:45, 10 users,  load average: 0.11, 0.17, 0.19
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo, 恩 和 gnome-shell 40%的CPU占用有关
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 0.8
<iIlL10Oo> rm ~/.g*
<jiero> iIlL10Oo:  10 users？？？
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 开了10个 gnome-terminal
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 10 个 gnome-terminal。。。厉害
<iIlL10Oo> 5个桌面,每个桌面都有
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 感觉不占资源
<jiero> en
<iIlL10Oo> chromium-browse 倒是占了 500MB 内存
 * cherrot gnome-shell 的内存占用一会儿30M 一会儿彪到400M。。。
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot: 很难查吧, 不如删配置简单
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo, 你是说 把 .local/share/gnome-shell 移走？
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot: rm .g*
<CyrusYzGTt> 2109 CyrusYzGTt  20   0 1642m 298m  52m S   5.6  1.9  71:14.52 gnome-shell
<CyrusYzGTt> 2543 CyrusYzGTt  20   0  734m  26m  16m D   7.3  0.2   0:39.70 gnome-terminal
<iIlL10Oo> 我的进程里面没有 gnome-shell
<iIlL10Oo> 我用的是 经典模式
<jiero> cherrot:  12.10？
<cherrot> jiero, yes
<iIlL10Oo> 20   0  283m  32m  15m S    1  1.7   1:43.95 gnome-panel
<iIlL10Oo> gnome-panel
<jiero> cherrot: 我用着用着发现开启 inkscape，直接崩，所以覆盖了。。
<iIlL10Oo> 20   0  158m  38m 6712 S    1  2.0  31:52.55 Xorg            9 -11 99744 4200 2652 S    0  0.2  18:16.48 pulseaudio
<iIlL10Oo> 20   0 99.7m  60m 6392 S    1  3.1   9:59.63 compiz
<CyrusYzGTt> 1640 root      20   0  151m  29m 8296 S   0.3  0.2  62:23.20 Xorg
<cherrot> jiero, 覆盖了啥？
<jiero> cherrot: 那个系统
<cherrot> jiero, oops..
<jiero> banban: 斑斑来的很勤快
<banban> yunfan: 谁让你喊我阿姨的？
<cfy> ...
<tryit> iGoogle, 搞定那个Makefile了吗？
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 学ruby吧, 以你的水平,1天就会 rakefile 了
<banban> yunfan: 最好告诉我是谁让你喊的～
<iIlL10Oo> banban: 应该叫你 小妹
<banban> 再拿我开玩笑的 都滚～
<CyrusYzGTt> weiguan
<iGoogle> tryit: 抄，哪里还搞不定。lol
<tryit> iGoogle, :=)
<iGoogle> 破kk，你那啥nick，都补全不了了。
<yunfan> banban: 我喜欢喊就喊呗
<iGoogle> tryit: 其实，昨天那，的确应该适合隐含规则。只是不写，不行。
<iGoogle> iIlL?
<tryit> iGoogle, 恩，因为规则本身没有改变
<tryit> iGoogle, 不过由于不在一个文件夹下，所以还得写
<banban> yunfan: 你自己要喊的，是吧？
<iGoogle> 隐含规则，估计不适合带路径的情况。
<banban> yunfan: 没人让你喊？？你知道我是男是女？？知道我多大年龄？？
<tryit> iGoogle, 恩
<yunfan> banban: 你肯定是女的
<banban> yunfan: 女的就是阿姨？？？？
<yunfan> banban: 我记忆力比较好  所以记住了
<iGoogle> yunfan: 胡说。哪里有女的叫棒棒的。
<yunfan> banban: 好吧 我错了 以后叫奶奶
<banban> yunfan: 你到底是哪里的小毛孩？？还想混不
<banban> yunfan: 好 你逼我的
<tryit> 给大家推荐一本linux下编程入门好书，看完这个再看apue就很容易了。 http://book.360buy.com/10078564.html
<kk> tryit ⇪ ti: 《国外经典教材・计算机科学与技：Unix/Linux编程实践教程（附光盘）》（（美）莫雷（Molay，B））【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
<yunfan> well 随便你
<wiiw> （Molay，B）
<iGoogle> tryit: 额。你也是书虫子啊。
<iGoogle> wiiw: 改nick
<banban> yunfan: 对女生连起码的尊重都不懂吗？？？
<cfy> iGoogle: 看私聊
<yunfan> banban: 你看你自己证明自己是女的啦
<tryit> iGoogle, N年前买的APUE，始终不得其法，不能入门
<banban> yunfan: 你这种小毛孩，不给你教训下，你是不懂了。
<ikk-> banban: +1
<IronWard> 编程不用看书。看文档就成
<iGoogle> 。。
<tryit> IronWard, 文档是必须的，书也少不了
<yunfan> 额 原来是cfy的靠山
<cfy> ....
<yunfan> 难怪
<iGoogle> tryit: 这里还有一个，cfy 也是书虫子。学术派的。
<yunfan> ban ban 名字起得好
<IronWard> 从来没编过程想入门 就看 谭浩强……
<yunfan> IronWard: 你这不是害人么
<cherrot> banban, ban ban  ;)
<cherrot> ilisp, cfy ? 自搞？
<cfy> cherrot: @_@
<ikk-> 看来 谭浩强 的书,会有编程的欲望
<tryit> IronWard, 入门的好书有2本，王爽的《汇编语言》和这本Unix/Linux编程实践教程
<ikk-> 看了
<iGoogle> 你们搞这么热闹。干嘛呢。没见动作。
<cherrot> iGoogle, 默默+1
<IronWard> 我觉得计算机的书80%都没用
<yunfan> 在学校里看谭浩强那是没办法
<yunfan> 给人推荐谭浩强那是犯罪
<ikk-> 好的书读起来像是艺术品
<onlylove> 学校定的谭浩强，没办法
<iGoogle> ikk-: ... 几个nick?
<ikk-> iGoogle: 12个
<iGoogle> nnnd 把哪不能补全的，改了啊
<cherrot> imadper, 你竟然在
<IronWard> 我就觉得他那本C语言好……
<ikk-> iGoogle: 不能不全,说明不在这个频道.
<cherrot> IronWard, 你就没读过好书啊。。。
<iGoogle> ？
<iGoogle> 。。
<IronWard> 算了见仁见智……欢迎喷
<iGoogle> c还要看书？不用吧。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 那你是怎么学的？ 看编译器实现么
<IronWard> 看中文编程书还不如看英文的reference manual
<IronWard> 有人天生会编程
<iGoogle> 看几个例子，就会了。turbo c
<iGoogle> 跟着走一次。
<iGoogle> 那时候，哪里有书。就软盘拷贝turbo c，看带的例子
<yunfan> 你小时候是用什么教程入门的？
<yunfan> 我觉得不如看sample code
<yunfan> 这个比较直接
<iGoogle> 本来就是例子最直接。
<IronWard> 我编程入门是 mirc script 开始的……
<yunfan> 昨天我看flask的文档 就是 英文里一些表述还是不熟悉 后来干脆看代码实现 一下子就明白了
<yunfan> 我的编程入门是文曲星上的gvbasic
<yunfan> 从做作弊器开始 呵呵
<tryit> iGoogle, http://sale.360buy.com/act/j4dRroCYOUD6P.html
<kk> tryit s, ⇪ 春雷行动-2013年春季大促！3月1日开始！ - 京东商城
<iGoogle> 京东，不去。网页排版都乱的
<onlylove> 没办法，人用asp写的
<CyrusYzGTt> banban§ +1
<iGoogle> 。这搞啥
<iwwi> libre 怎么插入日期?
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你跟她也是一伙的？
<iGoogle> onlylove: 关键是，那京东搜索，搜出来的，排序都不对。
<iwwi> 好像没这功能
<iwwi> libre 怎么插入日期?
<iGoogle> 好吗，这下玩上了。
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: ee你怎么看？
<yunfan> 客户端自动的 weechat比irssi好配多了 cfy
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> haha
<banban_> 想比脾气大吗？？
<onlylove> yunfan: 小心恼了把你给ban了……
<yunfan> 我错了 奶奶 banban
<banban_> yunfan: 好，还是奶奶是吧
<yunfan> 饶了我吧 奶奶
<GUNDAM> 8-)
 * cherrot 好看～
<banban_> yunfan: 像你这种没礼貌的小毛孩，需要让你知道没礼貌是啥后果
<CyrusYzGTt> banban_§ +1
<yunfan> banban_: 奶奶教训得是 我真心错了
 * cherrot 围观被ban
<onlylove> banban_: 你得直接给+b
<cherrot> banban, bankick 吧～
<cherrot> banban, kickban
<GUNDAM> 啥情况 好像很厉害的样子 啧噗 我是路过的～～
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. call nick banban_
<banban_> yunfan: 一个奶奶，kick一下，不信就试试
<roylez_> yuxans: 胖子，你怎么啦
<CyrusYzGTt> banban_§ * cfy 屏蔽了 *!~jyf@unaffiliated/yunfan ..
<banban_> 好吧，看来你是不知道何为礼貌了 yunfan
<roylez_> yunfan: 胖子...
<cherrot> roylez_, 错过了多么好看的剧集
<onlylove> 就是
<CyrusYzGTt> banban_§ +1
<cfy> banban_: +4294967296
<onlylove> 这下消停了……
<onlylove> cfy: 那一串数什么意思
<cfy> onlylove: +2^32
 * cherrot 做op真爽。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ people support kick yunfan Num
<cherrot> cfy, 你也记得住。。
<cfy> cherrot: 我算了下。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33616
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 360被指窃取用户隐私，360威胁起诉
<onlylove> 又要掐架了
 * cherrot 干死他丫的 害老子昨天加班
<cherrot> onlylove, 还起诉 笑话
<onlylove> cherrot: 那货怎么会害你加班啊
<cherrot> onlylove, 雇水军刷我们
<onlylove> 教主还真不消停
<onlylove> 那文章今上午看了好久才看完……唉，老了，不去折腾那些了
<onlylove> 放以前，肯定弄个虚拟机实现下
<cfy> iGoogle: ee~
<iGoogle> ,,,
<tryit> iGoogle, 都知道你大名啊，^_^
<cfy> ...
<cherrot> tryit, iGoogle (~eexpress@58.20.51.237)
<tryit> cherrot, :-)，难怪呢，
<cfy> 这。。
<cfy> 应该知道啊，这么多年了。。
<tryit> cherrot, 长沙是我上学的地儿……
<tryit> cherrot, ip
<cherrot> tryit, ee就在
<tryit> cherrot, 我知道啊，他的IP
<tryit> iGoogle, 周末就会泡在湖南省图书馆里，那有个计算机书籍的一个大房间，都是新书……
<cfy> tryit: 那你现在在哪？
<tryit> cfy, 内地一国企
<cfy> tryit: 在北京么？
<tryit> cfy, 不在
<tryit> cfy, 怎么啦
<cfy> tryit: 没事
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你跑路了？
<iGoogle> tryit: 额。你在这边的？
<tryit> iGoogle, 好多年前
<iGoogle> 哦
<tryit> iGoogle, 金盆岭
<iGoogle> 那地方啊。
<iGoogle> 曾经在那边过。公司在那边
<tryit> iGoogle, 悲欢离合的点点滴滴，都留在学校了
<iGoogle> 点点滴滴。。。啥学校
<bigcat> hello
<roylez_> tryit: ..... 洗脚城？
<kk> bigcat, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<tryit> ……换个话题
<roylez_> tryit: 果然
<cherrot> tryit, 哇哦
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 买了高级鼠标，结果悲催了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401691 正在学习 Ubuntu 下 Blender 的三维建模。结果悲催的发现 Logitech MK710 的鼠标套和雷蛇的 Razer Naga 在使用过程中均出现打漂和断点的情况。唯独换上收藏了N年某不知名微软鼠标后，建 …
<tryit> 国内的安全领域有钱途吗？
<iwwi> banban: 应该叫什么才好呀?
<banban> iwwi: 就ID就行，你想怎样？
<IwwI> banban: 今天天气不错
<banban> iwwi: 别惹我了，刚才被yunfan害得实验得重做
<IwwI> banban: 了解
<banban> iwwi: 谢谢
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 交停车费去了刚才
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Windows Socket 爆了...
<MeaCulpa_> System can't allocate enough resource
 * MeaCulpa_ 手里的Windows一般活不过半年
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 表示一般的活个三四年没问题
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我的win都不开
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 就是看电视的时候打开看看
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我的Windows一般都被搞的乱78遭
<IwwI> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/175741
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 太慢 没法用
<kk> IwwI ⇪ t: Ubuntu Paste
<IwwI> ruby 重定义^运算符
<cfy> IwwI: pry啥是？
<cfy> IwwI: pry是啥？
<IwwI> cfy: 就是 irb
<cfy> IwwI: 哦
<IwwI> g irb |
<kk> : irb http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=irb The official site of the international governing body of rugby union with news, member unions, regional associations, tournaments, results, fixtures, world ...
<IwwI> Interactive Ruby Shell (IRB)
<roylez_> IwwI: 能加个查 urbandictionary 的么
<IwwI> roylez_: 专供网友来发表对一些特殊的单词或短语的解释
<IwwI> roylez_: 和linux关系不大
<roylez_> IwwI: urbandictionary啥都可以查的啊
<IwwI> roylez_: 感觉和 google 差不多
<roylez_> IwwI: 那说明你档次不够....
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我发现perl有个最恶心的地方，就是你要在各大Linux Distro里搜一个常用软件，总会发现有perl module名字和那个软件＊一模一样＊
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: Perl用户真没节操
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ..
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: +1
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哈哈。。。。。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 举例试试
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 证明perl的mod多……
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: http://bpaste.net/show/80119/
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ Paste #80119 at spacepaste
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 举例子不需要动脑，随便一个
<cfy> T_T
<cfy> @_@
<MeaCulpa> 我来挖掘一下
<cfy> gentoo~
<iGoogle> 说明啥模块都有。笨酷胖。
<iGoogle> 随便实现
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: http://bpaste.net/show/80120/
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ Paste #80120 at spacepaste
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 节操阿！
<MeaCulpa> 一抓一个准
<iGoogle> 11万个模块啊。多好的支持。
<iGoogle> ub源里面，全都libxxxxx-perl命名
<tryit> cfy, gentoo +1
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: proxychains gem install .....
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 正道
<MeaCulpa> proxychains irssi
<MeaCulpa> proxychains zsh...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ruby 2.0 + pry，飞快...
<freeflying> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> freeflying: 狒狒...
<onlylove_> imadper: 今年新的花茶什么时候能喝到
<iGoogle> roylez_: 没体验过飞快的感觉吧
<freeflying> roylez_: 没体验过high的感觉吧
<roylez_> iGoogle freeflying 你们真可怜...
<freeflying> roylez_: 到长沙，ee会让你满足的
<iGoogle> roylez_: nnnd 下次回家过年，记得带点土特产过来。
<roylez_> freeflying: 你去吧
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你个小胖子，应该经常去蒸下桑拿啥的。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你个大胖子，更应该去。
<freeflying> lol
<iGoogle> 这边有最豪华的地方。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 他们都是18摸
<iGoogle> 只摸，不蒸，不会瘦的啊。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ..
 * MeaCulpa Gentoo perl 节操大测试：  eix --only-names | awk -vFS='/' '{a[tolower($2)]++; b[tolower($2)]=b[$2]" --- "$0} END { for (i in a) {if (a[i] > 1) {print b[i]}} }' | grep perl  
<iGoogle> 又来。。。@@
<MeaCulpa> %eix --only-names | awk -vFS='/' '{a[tolower($2)]++; b[tolower($2)]=b[$2]" --- "$0} END { for (i in a) {if (a[i] > 1) {print b[i]}} }' | grep perl | wc -l
<MeaCulpa> 40
<iGoogle> 叫你用贱兔。用笨兔多好。包管理爽的
<MeaCulpa> python有25个，ruby有35个
<MeaCulpa> perl 40个，节操阿
<IwwI> 未找到 'eix' 命令，您要输入的是否是：
<iGoogle> 你这测试的啥
<onlylove_> 看起来perl节操比较多
<iGoogle> 还tolower
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 测试的是同名的包的数目（包括改大小写）
<IwwI> 这么长的 bash , 在统计什么?
<IwwI> bash 比 perl 难读.
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: perl特别没节操，首字母大写就是个包了
<iGoogle> 不知道lin分大小写？ lol
<iGoogle> 那是贱兔的包的事情
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 去掉tolower, py和ruby几乎还有那么多，perl却几乎没有了！
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 去掉tolower, py和ruby几乎还有那么多，perl却几乎没有了！说明啥，说明perl的娃娃喜欢玩大小写游戏
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 山寨气，sux
<IwwI> ubuntu的路过
<iGoogle> ● as lib.*perl|wc -l
<iGoogle> 3310
<iGoogle> 来ubuntu吧
<freeflying> lol
<iGoogle> 包名都不规则。直接使用模块的名称。
<iGoogle> ub的多规则
<IwwI> kk@ub5:~$ aps lib.*ruby|wc -l
<IwwI> 735
<tryit> gentoo +1 :=)
<onlylove_> 直接用cpan搞去呗
<iGoogle> 直接cpan，编译搞死的
<iGoogle> 没必要
<IwwI> cpan 还要编译啊..
<iGoogle> 还要检测呢
<iGoogle> 有些要编译
<IwwI> 哦
<iGoogle> 还要测试结果呢
<IwwI> gem install 大部分不编译
<iGoogle> 总有的
<IwwI> 编译的效率高点...
<IwwI> 前提是 CFLAG <= CPU_FLAG
<iGoogle> 说半天。其实我很久没写pl了。围观你们慢通通的用户
<cfy> iGoogle: +1
<MeaCulpa> 喷pl不喷包管理~
<iGoogle> 包管理，是你刚才问题的体现啊。
<IwwI> http://ruby-china.org/topics/2848
<kk> IwwI ⇪ t: Ruby China | 1000 个小时学会 Rails - 003 RSpec 行为驱动测试简介 » 社区
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: gentoo用的是perl自己原来的名字阿
<MeaCulpa> 体现了pl没节操
<IwwI> gentoo 的包管理 -1
<tryit> IwwI, 习惯问题，习惯了熟悉了就觉得很好用，很顺手
<IwwI> tryit: o
<IwwI> tryit: gentoo 有没有网络安装盘, 很小的 mini.iso 这种
<onlylove_> http://news.hexun.com/2013-02-26/151454722.html
<kk> onlylove_ s, ⇪ 杨澜为李天一“辩护”惹怒网友公开致歉-新闻频道-和讯网
<onlylove_> 杨澜这吃饱撑的？
<onlylove_> IwwI: 好像有那么个东西，大概200MB左右吧
<MeaCulpa> IwwI: 啥叫网络安装盘？
<tryit> IwwI, 类似于livecd似的东西，本地安装的，我觉得没什么不方便啊
<IwwI> MeaCulpa: ubuntu 有个30MB的网络安装盘
<tryit> IwwI, BTW, gentoo支持网络安装的，具体手册里有写
<IwwI> tryit: o
<IronWard> USB boot image?
<IwwI> IronWard: 不是, cd 格式的iso
<IwwI> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<kk> IwwI ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Netboot Images
<IwwI> mini.iso
<IwwI> 可以自己选择需要安装的软件
<IwwI> 网速快的话,这个很方便,我用过
<IwwI> 这个可以硬盘安装
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我快崩溃了，装不了系统，求救啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401694 我快崩溃了，装不了系统，装了一上午各个版本都试遍了，还是不行，安装12.10的时候光盘选择安装，然后出来UBUNTU的画面3秒后花屏，12.04在一样的步骤死机黑屏，刻盘，U盘。硬盘各种安装 …
<IwwI> 硬盘安装方法一样
<IronWard> LiveCD
<IronWard> LiveCD是吧
<IwwI> IronWard: 不是livecd, 这个mini.iso 只有30MB 大小
<onlylove_> IwwI: 问题gentoo是从网上下载代码编译，这取决于你机器的速度
<IwwI> onlylove_: 哦,有空我安装一个玩玩
<zhpeng> imadper, ping
<imadper> zhpeng: pong.
<imadper> zhpeng: what's up?
<zhpeng> imadper, 知不知道编译内核时候改.config文件要不是会自动检查module的依赖么，不让他检查
<zhpeng> 比如
<zhpeng> 我只想要CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y
<zhpeng> 他依赖于CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y
<zhpeng> 我不想让他检查依赖
<imadper> zhpeng: 哦, 理解了, 不会.
<zhpeng> 。。。。。。。
<zhpeng> 谁是kernelteam的。。
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: .
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: Fedora 的源速度很慢，怎麽破
<imadper> zhpeng: ... 没干过这事, 你这要求有点儿怪
<imadper> huntxu: 换更好的网
<zhpeng> huntxu, 换archlinux
<zhpeng> mint
<IronWard> 为啥要编译内核
<zhpeng> IronWard, 特殊需要
<huntxu> zhpeng: 別扯沒用的
<IronWard> 嗯，努力编哈
<imadper> zhpeng: 编译内核我能理解. 为啥要取消那个依赖?
<zhpeng> imadper, 特殊需求。。。
<zhpeng> imadper, 不要理解。。
<imadper> zhpeng: 问题是, 我这里没有那个v2....
<imadper> zhpeng: 我upstream的3.8内核.
<zhpeng> imadper, 2.6.35的。。
<huntxu> zhpeng: Kconfig裏有depends on和select
<huntxu> zhpeng: 編譯能不能過我就不知道
<zhpeng> huntxu, thx
<huntxu> 這需求太奇葩了，還先要保証代碼沒依賴到
<imadper> huntxu: 必须编译不过.
<huntxu> imadper: 為什麽
<imadper> huntxu: if there is some dep checking, there is a need for
<huntxu> imadper: 假設我先處理了代碼裏的依賴啊
<imadper> huntxu: no, v1 is a subset of v2.
<zhpeng> huntxu, 草 好使啊
<zhpeng> huntxu, 我那哥们儿在编译了， 看报错否
<GUNDAM> setup.py怎么安装在指定目录中？
<huntxu> GUNDAM: --prefix可以用
<huntxu> GUNDAM: python setup.py install --prefix=
<GUNDAM> huntxu: python setup.py install --prefix 这命令我用过，老提示 cmd1 cmd2什么的
<huntxu> GUNDAM: 那就是沒install這個命令麽
<GUNDAM> huntxu: python /home/gundam/Downloads/mcomix-0.99/setup.py --prefix=/usr/local/mcomix install  我是这么写的
<huntxu> GUNDAM: 換下位置...
<GUNDAM> huntxu: install 写在前面？
<huntxu> GUNDAM: setup.py 後面帶的是全局參數，加了命令之後帶的才是命令自己的參數
<huntxu> GUNDAM: install放到--prefix前
<GUNDAM> huntxu: /usr/lib64/python2.7/distutils/dist.py:267: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'windows'
<GUNDAM>   warnings.warn(msg)
<GUNDAM> running install
<GUNDAM> Checking .pth file support in /usr/local/mcomix/lib/python2.7/site-packages/
<GUNDAM> /usr/bin/python -E -c pass
<GUNDAM> TEST FAILED: /usr/local/mcomix/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ does NOT support .pth files
<GUNDAM> error: bad install directory or PYTHONPATH
<kk> GUNDAM:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<GUNDAM> You are attempting to install a package to a directory that is not
<GUNDAM> on PYTHONPATH and which Python does not read ".pth" files from.  The
<GUNDAM> installation directory you specified (via --install-dir, --prefix, or
<GUNDAM> the distutils default setting) was:
<GUNDAM>     /usr/local/mcomix/lib/python2.7/site-packages/
<GUNDAM> huntxu: http://code.bulix.org/yfpozz-83067  看看
<kk> GUNDAM ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<huntxu> GUNDAM: 你需要把它單獨裝到一個目錄下幹嘛？
<GUNDAM> huntxu: 方便查看阿
<huntxu> 這樣裝不在PYTHONPATH裏你以後也import不了啊
<huntxu> imadper: 我在代碼裏強制處理掉
<GUNDAM> huntxu: readme文档说可以安装在指定的目录里阿
<huntxu> GUNDAM: 官員還說為人民服務呢
<GUNDAM> huntxu: 你别把政治和系统扯一块阿，我说个安装你扯个共产主义。我擦～～～
<cfy> .......
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ yum-plugin-fastestmirror.noarch
<CyrusYzGTt> yum-presto.noarch
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ yum-plugin-fastestmirror yum-presto
<bigcat> fuck
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 靠你出場太晚了
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 5K/s都下完了
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ .. I look xiaoshuo ,.
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 裝這個包麽
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ yum install yum-plugin-fastestmirror yum-presto
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ for fastdownload&fastmirror >yum-plugin-fastestmirror for fast update>yum-presto
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: input method sitll malfunction?
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ yes
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ now ,I yum update , hope when I reboot , ibus can use
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: configuration needed?
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus also broken ..
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: any configuration needed?
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: for the plugin
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ no ,
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: thx
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ if you want change ,and you know why .. then config /etc/yum/..
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu 无eth0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401696 $ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0126 (rev 09) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Poin …
<IronWard> 下班了
<MeaCulpa> 下半
<MeaCulpa> 下班~~
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] 这个群怎么不活跃了？？
<bigcat> 一直都这样的
<UbuntuTalk> [joan lee] 哦，
<cleamoon> 毁三观： http://translate.google.cn/#en/zh-CN/gentalmen%20make%20love%20with%20you
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ ti: Google 翻译
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] ubuntu有没有系统备份与恢复工具
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] 各位大虾，ubuntu有没有系统备份与恢复工具
<byzantium> 有做测试的吗？
<byzantium> 什么是让内部变量可见呐？
<kk> : define:让内部变量可见呐？ http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:%E8%AE%A9%E5%86%85%E9%83%A8%E5%8F%98%E9%87%8F%E5%8F%AF%E8%A7%81%E5%91%90%EF%BC%9F 2012年11月21日 ... 但是反过来就不行，f2内部的局部变量，对f1就是不可见的。 ... 1000 这里就是闭包的 第二个用途：f2这个闭包会让变量n的值始终保存在内存中光靠 …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我用sudo apt-get install xxx 安装了一个特殊命令，又不想要了，该用什么命令删除？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401700 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2013-02-27 18:45
<imadper> 什么是cfy?
<cfy> imadper: 嗯？
<kk> : define:cfy? http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:cfy? CFY, a national education nonprofit, helps students in low-income communities, together with their teachers and families, harness the power of digital learning to ...
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> 什么是imadper
<imadper> cfy: 没有, 我测试一下kk的新功能.
<cfy> 什么是imadper?
<imadper> cfy: ... ...
<kk> : define:imadper http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:imadper 2011年12月4日 ... iMadPer的书 · · · · · · · · · · ( 2本读过 ). 读过. Linux程序设计 · 上帝掷骰子吗. 最近喜欢 : 不要说话 , 爱情转移 , 好久不见 , 富士山下. 40774560 ...
<imadper> ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<cfy> ...
<\cx> 匿了....
<cfy> 什么是\cx?
<kk> : define:\cx? http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:%5Ccx? Select Date. 22 Feb 2013, 23 Feb 2013, 24 Feb 2013, 25 Feb 2013, 26 Feb 2013 , 27 Feb 2013, 28 Feb 2013, 01 Mar 2013. Flight No. Carrier Code. CX, KA ...
<cfy> @_@
<\cx> cx ==> 朝鲜
<huntxu> 什麽是kk?
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] ubuntu有没有系统备份和恢复的软件
<jiero> 有。忘记了。
<stlifey> tar 搞定
<jiero> 其实 back in time，或者说文件系统也有。
<jiero> 或者 rsync
<jiero> 做事用不正确的工具
<Zhanshime> 有用fedora的么
<Zhanshime> 永中的office谁装成功了
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] 我装成功了
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] 你不经常用那个系统备份和恢复软件么？
 * jiero 一次性受够了连 样式 都不支持的ms office word一众
<ylsd> 还是IRC热闹啊....在twitter上好孤独....
<jiero> ylsd: 我无能去 twitter 了。
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] 永中需要wine
<Zhanshime> 我装的返回了错误信息
<jiero> ？
<jiero> wine
<Zhanshime> UbuntuTalk:????????????
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] 是的，ubuntu装永中会自动装wine
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, resp是啥的缩写?
<\cx> 还不如用wps....
<jiero> 有钱不用理财，就贬值了
<\cx> wps for linux
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] wps 不是还在开发试用么，稳定版出来了么
<Zhanshime> wps没有64位
<jiero> UbuntuTalk: 勤备份，怕什么
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] 64位的系统可以安装32位的
<Zhanshime> 不想装兼容库
<jiero> 那你就只用 LibreOffice 好了
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] dm jiero testdisk可以备份系统么？
<blackjam1024> puppy linux中
<\cx> jiero: 竟然不 ignore UbuntuTalk ...
<jiero> .
<jiero> 以前的 ignore 列表我都丢了
<\cx> jiero: 罗姐, resp 是啥?
<\cx> jiero: 缩写吗?
<jiero> 不知道啊。网上查不到么？
<jiero> resp(onse/d)?
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] dm "leo lee" hello
<jiero> testdisk - 没用来备份过，不了解
<\cx> jiero: 网上给的不合适.
<\cx> jiero:  If during some part of the workload, recency (resp. frequency) becomes important, then ARC will detect the change, and configure itself to exploit the opportunity.
<\cx> jiero: 网上给的, 说不通.
<jiero> google can help you, or /j #english
<jiero_> \cx:  哈。
<jiero_> recency frequency Monetary Value
<jiero_>  RESP账户
<blackjam1024> 笔记本硬盘挂了，在用u盘里的系统
<Zhanshime> 唉,想换电脑了
<Zhanshime> 现在我的感觉太重了
<IronWard> 买SSD硬盘吧
<soiamso> Zhanshime: MBA
<Zhanshime> 想要x1carbon,可是木有钱
<tryit> 晚上很安静啊……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于在学校用教育网连ipv6隧道的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401705 由于我们学校ipv6限速，所以直接上六维下载东西才200+k，但是用隧道的话速度能有10M/s，window下用隧道没问题，但是现在不用window了，在ubuntu下用isatapd工具连接上海交大隧道，在ifconfig下有is0 …
<\cx> ofan: 话说, 现在的内核里, swap的算法是啥? 就是lru吗? 还是lru的某个提升版本?
<abinez> 家里人一起吃个饭，N个拿Galaxy S3和Note II的。拿就拿吧还一个劲儿嘲讽我iPhone5，说什么苹果已经不行了我们三星屏幕多大呀苹果5的屏那么小得跟越南人的JB似的什么往里拷个片还得艾吞死同步我们三星直接插上线就能往里装…虽然会伤及无辜，但我依旧想说：谁用三星谁SX！
<abinez> 在推上看到的
<fhloves> ÖÐÎÄ?
<abinez> 其实有时候不是怕被问。。就是烦回答！嗯。。就跟题目不难答案有点难一个意思。。跟你有屁关系啊干嘛问啊你管得着嘛。。没妹子你给介绍吗你也只能帮到这里了！没房子你还给买吗？没孩子你帮忙生啊？问问问！问屁啊！
<abinez> 多大的多少一平多少房贷装修了没啊什么小区啊附近交通方便吗等着被问死 RT @ice5fate: 买了RT @OMGrz 工资多少买房了吗 RT @heejunjin: 今年过年终于没有人问我各种各样的问题了。。好安逸~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<IronWard> 为啥用三星的是SX?
<cley> 因为棒子？
<\cx> 三星的挺好的, 买wacom的技术, 这一理念就很先进.
<\cx> 显然是个果粉在乱喷.
<soiamso> abinez: 拿iphone5就有优越感了？
<\cx> soiamso: abinez 只是看到了觉得好玩就发来了
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Firefox19不支持Uchome2.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401709 上回是不支持相册上传，修改了一下哪个文件就可以了 这回是日志也提交不了，貌似得升级到X了 还好机房的只升级到18，还没发现问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-02-27 12:32
<Snow000> haha
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] blackberry如何
<blackjam> :-D
<blackjam> puppy linux运行起来还蛮爽
<IronWard> 又一个Linux版本？
<\cx> putty linux存在很多年了.
<\cx> 给老系统用, 很爽.
<Freebuilder> Linux 没我老
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • mentohust无法上校园网了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401711 ubuntu 12.10. 放假回来，发现mentohust无法使用了，连接不上校园网，放假前是可以的。不知道是不是学校的锐捷客户端更新了。 有同学使用mentohust的么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zheng1733 — 2013-02-27 21:07
<jiero> iPerl: 踢我看看。
<cfy> jiero: @_@
<jiero> cfy: 发现货币基金保存钱还是很好的。
<jiero> 嗯嗯。
<GUNDAM> vim中打开中文乱码，怎么转换编码？
<jiero> GUNDAM:  iconv -f GBK -t UTF-8  YOUR.txt -o output.txt
<jiero> GUNDAM: 没办法，应该有些文档带着特殊字符 - 有人解释这样说
<jiero> 首次申购不得低于1,000.00元,追加申购不得低于1,000.00元 - 没那么多钱，难道要提出一些然后再加上么。。。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 我怎么确定我的txt文件是什么编码格式的？
<jiero> GUNDAM: 似乎很难，还是一个一个实验吧？
<GUNDAM> 那到不用 我现在知道他是 GB-18030 码的
<GUNDAM> jiero: 那到不用 我现在知道他是 GB-18030 码的
<jiero> GUNDAM: 很难确定，似乎windows可以把一个文件存成不同编码。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 好像很复杂的样子，那我的文件还有希望打开吗？
<jiero> GUNDAM: 转化后就可以了吧。
<jiero> 无损转化，
<GUNDAM> jiero: 咋转阿，我的蒙了！ 比如是我这个文件是 1.txt
<jiero> GUNDAM:  iconv -f GBK -t UTF-8 1.txt -o 结果
<jiero> 就是 iconv --from GBK --to UTF-8 1.txt --output 2.txt 这种意思。
<jiero> GUNDAM: 钢达 - 是我之前玩了一个很老很老的游戏知道的哦。
<GUNDAM> jiero:你这样说我就明白了
<GUNDAM> jiero: 不是钢达  是敢达。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 也叫高达
<GUNDAM> jiero: 国内叫高达
<jiero> GUNDAM: 嗯。忘了哪本杂志后面总是画一堆敢达玩具广告了。
<GUNDAM> jiero: GBK 是根据文件本身的编码定的吗？
<GUNDAM> jiero: 电击 我每个月都有买
<jiero> GUNDAM: 没有，我没有钱，肯定不是我自己买——所以一定不是游戏的。
<jiero> GUNDAM: GBK，是windows系统编码吧。
<jiero>  SD Gundam - Winner's History
<GUNDAM> jiero: 电击杂志是介绍模型的杂志
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 就是啦，介绍那个的我也没有过
 * jiero 在个小城市长大，都没听说过
<GUNDAM> jiero: 那我转的时候也写GBK吗
<jiero> GUNDAM: 我没理解
<blackjam> :-D刚编译安装完vim
<GUNDAM> jiero:  iconv -f GBK（这里的的GBK是根据我文件的本身强词编码而定，还是直接GBK就行了？） -t UTF-8 1.txt -o
<jiero> GUNDAM: 使用简体中文的windows默认保存为 GBK，
<jiero> GUNDAM: 如果你不知道来源，没法子
<GUNDAM> jiero: 好像有点坑爹的样子
<blackjam> 自己编译一个:-D
<jiero> GUNDAM: 微软战斗方式啊。
<soiamso> GUNDAM: f for from
<jiero> GUNDAM: 妥协再妥协——只有无法妥协的就不妥协了——
<GUNDAM> jiero: 我擦，微软下就方便了，泥玛  一个软件一点转就转了！
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 啥东东？
<jiero> GUNDAM: 你也可以做个按钮，一下就转。。。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 我哪做得来～我做得来我还来上面问怎么转哦！
<blackjam> windows还有便携软件，绿色软件。。。
<jiero> GUNDAM: 我看看我以前写过的东西，大概4分钟就转了。。。
<jiero> 试试。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 我用3D建个模还成~
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 你可以用chardet测试编码
<jiero> GUNDAM:  我不会建模 - 你建个中国士兵模型吧 - 然后最后摆好姿态，上装，照相，导入到游戏里
<jiero> chardet 要求.txt
<jiero> 要求.txt: IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '\xe8\xa6\x81\xe6\xb1\x82.txt'
<jiero> soiamso: 是摆了
<GUNDAM> jiero: 怎么导入游戏？
<GUNDAM> If 'chardet' is not a typo you can use command-not-found to lookup the package that contains it, like this:
<GUNDAM>     cnf chardet
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 没有chardet命令
<soiamso> GUNDAM: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/chardet
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: chardet 2.1.1 : Python Package Index
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 也有一个C++版本的在firefox
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 命令怎么用？ python chardet 1.txt  ??
<jiero> GUNDAM: wesnoth 那种啊，直接出图片就行了~
<jiero> GUNDAM: 哈哈
<jiero> GUNDAM: 或者做2D卡片游戏~
<GUNDAM> jiero: wesnoth没用过 maya blender 3dmax就知道
<jiero> GUNDAM:  wesnoth 是游戏啊。
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 当man命令查找不到自己所需到函数怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401716 大家好！ 举个简单到例子，我想查open函数的用法，可是输入“man open”之后，发现不是自己所需要到那个打开文件到函数。那此时我应该怎么办呢？ 如果碰到一个函数在man帮助文档中有很多 …
<GUNDAM> jiero: 阿 我很少玩游戏阿
<soiamso> GUNDAM: https://github.com/erikrose/chardet
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: erikrose/chardet · GitHub
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子现在经常逍遥写？
<cherrot> jiero, 逍遥写？
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。是在外逍遥会儿然后回家的意思。
<cherrot> jiero, 加班而已～
<cherrot> jiero, 累死累活的 全是bug 需求 bug 需求
<jiero> cherrot:  你加班好多——
<jiero> bug bug 呀，我无数的往 LibreOffice 那里丢bug，想到一个就丢一个。
<cherrot> jiero, 唉。。
<jiero> cherrot:没有我这样- 单独的bug上报狂找你麻烦，你很幸运啊。
<cherrot> jiero, 我们的测试很疯狂。。
<cherrot> jiero, 我司的网站做的那叫一个渣
<cherrot> jiero, 项目上线 他妈的bug一个都不是我们的，结果全得我给他们擦屁股
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。。。
<jiero> cherrot: tencent就是这样不断扩充人员的么。
<maplebeats> cherrot, haha
<cherrot> maplebeats, lol
<cherrot> jiero, 抠门的很  今年都不准备招人
<jiero> cherrot: 看着有很多很多职位啊。
<jiero> cherrot: 其他类职位
<cherrot> jiero, 今年北京基本没名额
<abinez> 在推上看到说小马挂了
<cherrot> jiero, 我只知道技术类
<maplebeats> abinez, 挂了最好
<maplebeats> ..
<abinez> 饭团，那是cherrot的老板啊
<abinez> 挂了，cherrot吃啥啊？
<maplebeats> 噗
<jiero> 小马是谁？
<jiero> 马画疼？
<abinez> 嗯啊
<abinez> 小妈
<jiero> 双子座：失眠的唯一原因就是根本不累
<maplebeats> 他挂了，世界就美好了
<jiero> 真的啊
<Hiso-android> kk: 晚上好
<Hiso-android> 。。
<Hiso-android> 不在么
<Hiso-android> 话说，有人么
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 你的妹子呢
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 放妹子照片上来啊。
<Hiso-android> yo～晚上好啊
<Hiso-android> 我没妹子。。。
<jiero> Hiso-android: 你的照片呐
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 男的的照片有什么好看的。。。你们变态么
<jiero> maplebeats: 更新一张最近的照片给我
<jiero> Hiso-android: 识别用
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 什么识别
<maplebeats> ofan, 求op :(
<maplebeats> jiero, 不给
<Hiso-android> 对了，有什么方法能删除一个文件以及指向它的链接么？
<jiero> maplebeats:  树果 Hiso-android  你们都很畏惧啊。
<jiero> maplebeats:  Hiso-android 为什么畏惧呐。
<maplebeats> jiero, 我畏惧什么？
<Hiso-android> 。。。主要是我没有给自己拍照的习惯
<jiero> maplebeats: 拿出照片来
<Hiso-android> 除了证件照
<jiero> Hiso-android: 拿出手机-
<Hiso-android> 证件照也是小学的
<Hiso-android> 不要
<jiero> Hiso-android: 。。。你是初中的么。。。
<Hiso-android> 高二
<jiero> 招怪阿姨调戏
<maplebeats> jiero, 我的照片给你了啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 那是4年前的不是？
<maplebeats> jiero, 好吧
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 娘个 hamo 给我一张，待我看他真人我没认出来啊。。。
<Hiso-android> maplebeats的照片？
<Hiso-android> 我要！
<jiero> Hiso-android: 必须maplebeat 同意才给你
<Hiso-android> maplebeats:快同意
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 哥又不帅，你看了有什么用
<Hiso-android> 对哦
<Hiso-android> 那算了
<jiero> maplebeats: 长的是个小委屈样。
<tryit> Hiso-android, 写个程序操作下inode应该可以
<Hiso-android> 本来是想，知道了你长什么样就好去揍你了^ω^
<Hiso-android> 烧死^ω^
<Hiso-android> inode？
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, ....你在深圳？
<Hiso-android> 没啊
<Hiso-android> 在一个五线城市←_←
<jiero> Hiso-android: 碰不到啊
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 你们都在深圳？
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 没，过几天我就在了
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 在深圳上大学么。。。
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 工作@
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 好吧
<Hiso-android> 已经工作了么
<Hiso-android> 那就炸掉你的公司
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 炸吧
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 我巴不得你把它炸了
<jiero> Hiso-android: 快炸吧。
<Hiso-android> 。。
<Hiso-android> 嘛。。。
<jiero> Hiso-android: 一个只值tencent的公司
<Hiso-android> maplebeats菊苣是什么方面的工作？
<Hiso-android> 在tx？
<Hiso-android> 该死
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 卖身
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<mmfei> ...
<Hiso-android> 竟然是mht的**!
<Hiso-android> 烧！
<mmfei> 失足?
<Hiso-android> 烧！
<Hiso-android> 烧！
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 那是啥？
<Hiso-android> 你在腾讯工作？
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 没
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 现在没，过两天就不一定了。。。
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, cherrot 现在在tx，你可以烧他
<Hiso-android> 深圳有华强北，真好
<Hiso-android> 那就先烧maplebeats，明知去tx不对，还要去，烧！
<cherrot> maplebeats, 。。。
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你把 Hiso-android 收了吧，正好是个正太，服你品味
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我要萌妹纸
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 正太收了是用来勾搭萌妹纸的
<Hiso-android> 你浪费了我好多时间
<jiero> Hiso-android: 我来收你
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<jiero> Hiso-android: 妖怪
<Hiso-android> 先教我
<Hiso-android> 在收
<maplebeats> cherrot, 那就收之
<fhloves> ´ó¼ÒºÃ£¬ÕâÀïÊǸÉÂïµÄ£¿
<kk> fhloves say: 大家好，这里是干嘛的？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cherrot> Hiso-android, 教什么？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 怎么用正太勾搭妹子
<cherrot> Hiso-android, 嘿咻 Android？ 你和机器人搞。。
<maplebeats> fhloves, ....
<cherrot> maplebeats, 出去溜溜妹纸就来了啊
<Hiso-android> 如何删除一个文件以及他的链接
<fhloves>  ;)
<Hiso-android> 这只是我用手机的小号
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 把电脑砸了
<Hiso-android> IsoaSFlus是我，Hiso-kksaimoe也是我
<Hiso-android> 我没电脑
<fhloves> ¡£¡£¡£
<kk> fhloves say: 。。。 in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<jiero> 没电脑，链接？
<Hiso-android> 安卓手机啊
<jiero> 能链接的手机？WebOS还是Meego/Maemo
<fhloves> ÄãÃÇÔÚÁÄʲô£¿
<kk> fhloves say: 你们在聊什么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jiero> 呃。
<Hiso-android> 我在写一个自动安装busybox的shell script
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 大虾啊
<Hiso-android> 安卓
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 大虾你妹
<fhloves> Åå·þ
<Hiso-android> 少在我面前卖萌
 * jiero 不懂编程
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> shellscript不懂？
 * jiero 看着 maplebeats ，觉得她也是半吊子
<Hiso-android> 你们都在卖萌！
<maplebeats> jiero, 我一直是半吊子好不好。。
 * Hiso-android 卖萌可耻
 * jiero 没想过要用来干什么，所以。不知道
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> shell script明明是那么好玩的东东
<Hiso-android> maplebeats菊苣，求教
<jiero> 它能思考么。。。
<Hiso-android> 谁？
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 教什么？
<jiero> shellscript
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 能
<Hiso-android> 教我如何删除一个文件以及他的链接
<jiero> 。。。那就不用学了
<fhloves> 1
<Hiso-android> 它的思考，在我的思考中体现出价值
<Hiso-android> 写程序能让我理性思考
<Hiso-android> 人呢。。。
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, rm呀
<fhloves> ÓÐûÓÐÌÖÂÛ¾üʵķ¿¼ä£¬Ë­ÄܸæËßÎÒ£¬Ð»Ð»¡£
<kk> fhloves say: 有没有讨论军事的房间，谁能告诉我，谢谢。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Hiso-android> 。。
<jiero> Hiso-android: 这种思考，纯粹是一个工具套一个工具，思考和工具使用本来就分开
<jiero> fhloves:  /j #weapon
<jiero> nobody there
<Hiso-android> 我指的是，指定一个文件，自动删除它以及它的链接
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 不知道哦
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 不会。。
<fhloves> ûÈË
<jiero> fhloves: 担心战争干嘛？玩游戏吧
<Hiso-android> 所以嘛，它的思考在我的思考中体现价值，前者的"思考"是引用了你的说法
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 蛋疼了
<fhloves> ϲ»¶¿´±ðÈËÌÖÂÛ°¡
<kk> fhloves say: 喜欢看别人讨论啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Hiso-android> 那，我换个方法
<Hiso-android> 这个要求不是很严格，用正则好像可以解决
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 要是硬链接的话，直接删inode
<Hiso-android> 没，只有符号链接
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 软链接的话。。。呃。。不懂咦
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 下了，大家晚安
<abinez> 睡觉去
<abinez> 晚安，各位
<maplebeats> >“烦"*100000
<JackYu> hi, did anybody compare fcitx vs. ibus?
<bigcat> hello
<kk> bigcat, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<cleamoon> >"正确的烦"*20
<cleamoon> kk
<gebjgd> 湖南多家国家粮库相关人士投诉称，深圳市粮食集团在湖南购买了上万吨食用大米，经质监部门检验，重金属含量超标，建议不能储备，但大米市场价格上升，深粮集团又将这批问题大米向外销售，流入广东无数餐桌。
<gebjgd> 湖南多地大米被发现重金属超标，人体长期摄入镉会导致癌症，低剂量摄入也对健康有害。由于人自身有代谢功能，镉在人体积蓄潜伏可长达10年—30年，可以导致肾脏等器官发生病变，引发骨痛病，并影响下一代。
<gebjgd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pRQA0iHpfME
<kk> gebjgd s, ⇪ YouTube - 韩国讲师 中国无法成为发达国家的原因
<gebjgd> 10余访民举牌官员公开财产 遭北京警方抓捕
<gebjgd> [ 时间:2013-02-27 18:56:22 | 作者:义工黄琦 | 来源:六四天网 ]
<gebjgd> 【天网北京讯2013-02-27】今天晚上18时，沈阳市访民刘华致电中国天网人权事务中心：10余访民举牌官员公开财产，遭北京警方抓捕。
<gebjgd> 来电称，今天下午17时许，沈阳访民盖凤珍、石兴有、刘华、北京齐月英等10余访民前往中关村附近光明桥举牌、拉横副，要求官员公开财产。北京市东城区东花市派出所出动四辆车、20余警察抓捕，警号027881警察还殴打多位上访人士。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我们这里演的纪录片说黑色和彩色的衣服里很可能含有有毒物质，对孕妇和儿童不好
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> 其实中国不需要实行一胎制度，慢慢的下一代就减少了。
<cleamoon> knownbad, 减少不了，下一代都是avengers的备选，什么酸奶侠，牛奶侠，广元橘子侠，中国是在为以后征服宇宙做准备。一个绿巨人弄死那么多外星人，中国16亿变身侠，拿下银河系分分钟
<piggybox> gebjgd: 那韩国老师基本原理说得不错，不过还有进口车高额关税的关系
<knownbad> cleamoon: 那得下一代能变种抗污染
<gebjgd> knownbad: piggybox 在考虑是否去kfc买点东西吃
<gebjgd> knownbad: piggybox 但是听说美国的kfc很垃圾
<piggybox> gebjgd: 嗯，很难吃，不建议去
<knownbad> 还好，但咸了些。
<knownbad> 但我是变种的华裔。
<piggybox> 你是ABC?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的口味果然够狠
<knownbad> 假的。
<gebjgd> piggybox: 他是湾仔
<knownbad> 鸡鸡弯弯的。
<piggybox> gebjgd: 想吃炸鸡去麦当劳，更新鲜
<gebjgd> piggybox: 别别别
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不碰麦当劳
<knownbad> 去Carl's Jr，鸡肉汉堡不错。
<knownbad> 给整块鸡胸肉。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 吃什么补什么，你不久即将哺乳。
<piggybox> gebjgd: 反正都是垃圾食品
<gebjgd> knownbad: 厉害
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我还是自己炒菜了
<knownbad> 还好吧，整块的鸡胸肉又怎么垃圾了？
<knownbad> 处理后的食物才可能是垃圾吧？
<piggybox> 非organic的鸡肉里面激素很多
<cleamoon> knownbad, 那帮美国人都变种了，不是说黄种人几万年前就变种了吗
<knownbad> 烤了的鸡胸肉切丁做沙拉就蛮健康的。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 这么注意就别吃了...
<piggybox> 垃圾与否在于是否健康，和处理不处理没关系
<cleamoon> piggybox, 美国kfc多吗？
<piggybox> cleamoon: 很少
<cleamoon> piggybox, 果然呀，我们这里kfc也极少。据说只有一个还倒闭了
<kk>  05:10
<cleamoon> piggybox, 你去过burger king吧？
<piggybox> cleamoon: 去过
<cleamoon> piggybox, 据说那里的肉很好，是真的吗？
<piggybox> cleamoon: 假的
<knownbad> 问题是变种不是一代发生。  第一代熬过去的比例少些。
<cleamoon> piggybox, .......
<cleamoon> knownbad, avengers里面那些货都是本代变种...
<jamesfung14> burger king在北美基本上就是属于跟麦当劳一个战斗力的渣子..
<knownbad> 吃KFC来的？
<cleamoon> jamesfung14, 那北美吃什么快餐？
<jamesfung14> 李安去的那个in and out不错啊
<piggybox> 我也喜欢in and out，可惜只有牛肉汉堡
<knownbad> 一样非Organic。
<cleamoon> 那个似乎欧洲没有
<gebjgd> 汉堡.....
<gebjgd> 我吐
<gebjgd> 北美就没啥饮食文化啊
<gebjgd> 出了炸鸡 烤肉 汉堡就没了
<jamesfung14> 你想要文化可以去吃牛扒什么的..前提是你得有钱
<piggybox> 最好买orangic自己做，但不得不在外面吃的时候in and out是最fresh的
<knownbad> 有啊，你又不来加州。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 德国有什么？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 确实没有，只有各国饮食文化
<gebjgd> jamesfung14: 牛扒那叫文化?  在德国都吃吐了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 德国面包啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 咖啡啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 来了美国只能去喝星巴克  别的咖啡就是涮锅水级别的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你真有钱...我只能吃猪扒和鸡扒.....
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 德国有的馆子便宜的很
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 什么咖啡？难道是特殊咖啡？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 18欧搞定
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你不知道么  欧洲都是全自动咖啡机
<gebjgd> cleamoon: wmf的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 18欧叫TM便宜...你果然壕....
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我知道，可是咖啡豆不一样吗...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不一样 也有好的咖啡豆 但是冲泡方式不同
<gebjgd> clea
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 瑞典18欧都能吃一顿很不错的自助餐了......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 美国的方式还是煮
<piggybox> 欧洲冲泡方式在美国叫expresso
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那两个泡法不一样吗...我尝的没区别...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 完全不一样
<piggybox> 不一样，expresso是用蒸汽压出来的
<cleamoon> piggybox, 我们也叫expresso...而且冲expresso还省咖啡...
<gebjgd> piggybox: knownbad 话说这边的中餐馆 为什么生意不好
<cleamoon> 我说的是味道...我当然知道是怎么泡的...
<piggybox> gebjgd: 没有吧，挺好
<gebjgd> piggybox: knownbad 就没几个像样子的中餐馆
<piggybox> gebjgd: 大部分不怎么上档次，便宜为主
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 美国中餐馆已经变的像是北京川菜馆一样了。烂了街了
<gebjgd> piggybox: knownbad 我和老婆上个月去阿姆斯特丹的华人街 吃的中餐相当不错
<gebjgd> piggybox: knownbad 有机会你们来欧洲旅游一定要去试试看
<piggybox> gebjgd: 只有唐人街才有些高级中餐馆
<gebjgd> piggybox: 那味道 很不错
<piggybox> cleamoon: expresso味道浓，咖啡因少
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 阿姆斯特丹的唐人街到底在哪呀...我上次去没看到...
<gebjgd> piggybox: 还有我去同学那里 南德 点餐的中餐馆  味道绝了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 9欧元的  红烧肉  量还不少
<gebjgd> piggybox: 四个人吃用了40欧
<gebjgd> piggybox: 超级假
<cleamoon> piggybox, 咖啡因少是可能的，毕竟少用了一倍的咖啡...不过味道我是没尝出来...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 是便宜还是贵了？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 北美中餐口味已经美国化了
<cleamoon> piggybox, +1
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 便宜
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 相当的便宜
<knownbad> 南加的中餐馆应该最便宜但不一定好。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 莫非德国吃的很贵？我怎么都觉得贵呀....
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最好的中餐馆还是家里
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆做饭如何
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有便宜的有贵的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 别告诉你 老婆不做饭
<gebjgd> knownbad: 别告诉我 老婆不做饭
 * gebjgd 出门
<knownbad> 老婆没这么勤劳，做饭是为了省钱。
<cleamoon> knownbad, 做饭很有趣呀，也能省不少钱
<knownbad> 那你嫁给我吧。
<cleamoon> knownbad, 你有多少钱？
<knownbad> 我只有男色。
<cleamoon> knownbad, 那没兴趣
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-28
<f3lix> hello
<kk> f3lix, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 编辑rc.local关闭独显，挂起后无法唤起 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401739 使用了置顶贴得方法关闭了AMD独显后，风扇声明显降低。但是出现挂起后无法唤起得情况。打开独显后问题消失。目测是ubuntu唤起时与启动时不同没有识别出独显已经关闭。本人初用 …
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 别告诉我你说的是熊猫快餐~~
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 从来不吃那个
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 那个我吃了拉了3天，太油腻
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 可能应为那时候已经习惯北美清淡饮食，一下子受不了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 那个都是老外做的”中餐“
<MeaCulpa> 据说Panda Express里的老墨是北美底薪
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 南京仙林的同学们有没有更好的论坛来交流呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401754 南京仙林的同学们有没有更好的论坛来交流呢？？仙林的校区有很多好的大学，有个讨论的地方。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiantang46800 — 2013-02-28 9:18
<LiaoTao> 对，就是“中餐”
<LiaoTao> 受不了
<MeaCulpa> 我最受不了的是跟团旅游，在国外，领队总认为你们到了世界各地都喜欢吃中餐，尼玛那种东北人开得中餐...
<MeaCulpa> 旅游就是要体验当地的一切
<MeaCulpa> 可能有一部分游客就是喜欢到哪里都中餐，抱着方便面
<MeaCulpa> 遇到这种，牙痒痒的
<LiaoTao> 西方人就这样
<LiaoTao> 去埃及还是吃英国菜
<MeaCulpa> 埃及本来就是殖民地嘛
<MeaCulpa> 国外的中餐最讨厌
<LiaoTao> MeaCulpa, 我的意思是去任何国家就这样
<tryit> adam8157杂不见人了？？
<MeaCulpa> LiaoTao: 中国人特别严重，特别自大，吃的方面
<LiaoTao> 我哥们儿前天在这儿吃了一份”麻婆豆腐“
<LiaoTao> 靠，有玉米、有豌豆、有胡萝卜
<LiaoTao> 这哪儿算是麻婆豆腐
<MeaCulpa> -_-~
<iyzsong> =.=b
<LiaoTao> 其实，做地道中餐的饭馆一开业就倒闭
<piggybox> LiaoTao: 那也正常，又不是只做给中国人吃
<MeaCulpa> LiaoTao: 不至于，我在Arizona吃的两家粤式早茶都不错
<MeaCulpa> LiaoTao: 还有很多老外吃
<MeaCulpa> LiaoTao: 店主是北美第一位华人职业橄榄球手
<MeaCulpa> LiaoTao: 粤菜一般不错，口味正，量是国内3倍
<MeaCulpa> LiaoTao: 主要是要在居民区而不是闹市
<IwwI> 人多的地方,什么都贵
<LiaoTao> 伦敦唐人街有一些挺好的饭店
<LiaoTao> 就是很贵
<MeaCulpa> 印度不贵吧
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 英国估计贵的要死
<LiaoTao> 至少酒比瑞典便宜点 :(
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • HP新机安装UBUNTU后不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401755 如标题，新的HP 家用笔记本，G4，，请支持一下，我是用USB DVD版本，12.0.4，，我在thinkpad X61上直接安装，一切正常，这个不知为什么，，，启动不了，报没启动项，按任意键启动，，， 统计信息: 发表于  …
<manx__> l
<tryit> 请教个编程的小问题：编写一个函数，作用是读取一个文件夹下所有文件的名称，请问如何返回结果？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 啥编程？语言还是shell
<tryit> MeaCulpa, C
<MeaCulpa> syscall阿，那结果随你搞阿
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我是想问结果如何返回，也就是如何定义函数的参数和返回值
<MeaCulpa> 那我就不知了~
 * MeaCulpa 不码字，脑中返回值只有stdout和0, 非0了~
<tryit> 蹩脚的英语在#c频道别人还能看得懂……
<MeaCulpa> 都能看懂
<MeaCulpa> 别在意拿个
<airead>  /j #c
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine wow 中文乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401756 额……我还没全部安装好，正在用下载器下载，但是出现了中文乱码的情况…… 20130228095858.png 宋体已经加入 .wine 路径了，试着模拟迅雷这些软件也没有乱码，就是 wow 乱码，难道它使用的是其他字体？ 我试过 …
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽被大神狂喷呢
<iPerl> tryit: 定义一个链表？char **?
<iPerl> tryit: 定义一个数组？char **?
<tryit> iPerl, 有人给了个例子
<tryit> iPerl, http://dioptre.org/tmp/ls.c
<kk> tryit ⇪ t: {"length"=>"2", "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain"}
<tryit> iPerl, static int ls_dir(const char *fmt, const char *cwd, const char *path, int (*f)(const char *fmt, const struct stat *st, const char *name))
<iPerl> tryit: 哦，回调函数啊
<tryit> iPerl, #c频道很多大牛啊
<iPerl> tryit: 哦
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • haiku有意放弃beos兼容改投qt门下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401758 Evaluate Qt as a potential Haiku R2 API ¶ While in comparison with other frameworks the BeOS API was quite nice back in the day, save for a few additions (like layout management, an improved archiving mechanism, tool tips) very little has changed since. Particu …
<tryit> iPerl, 有人说那个Kate是KDE的作者……
<iPerl> tryit: 大牛多了。。没必要这样呢
<iPerl> tryit: :-)，围观去吧
 * gfrog 壕铛铛呢？
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席 http://instagr.am/p/WQiqsDlDF7/
<kk> gfrog s, ⇪ Photo by luogl • Instagram
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<george_> 有人啊
<GUNDAM> gfrog: 没人
<maplebeats> iPerl, 神？
<iPerl> maplebeats: cfy
<maplebeats> iPerl, ......
<gfrog> iPerl: 唉破儿
<GUNDAM> 有没有好用的支持cue的音乐播放器？
<iPerl> gfrog: 基蛙~
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/programming-languages-for-bind-10
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 为什么 BIND 10 要用 C++ 和 Python 来写 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<maplebeats> GUNDAM, 有呀
<GUNDAM> maplebeats: 是什么？
<maplebeats> GUNDAM, deadbeef
<GUNDAM> maplebeats: 没用阿 早试过了，都打不开我的cue文件
<maplebeats> GUNDAM, 你的文件编码是不是有问题啊
<GUNDAM> maplebeats: cue文件都已经转成utf8码了
<maplebeats> GUNDAM, 那就是人品问题了。。。
<GUNDAM> maplebeats: 我擦，最近也没干啥坏事阿
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/38089/intel-mobile-graphics-driver-opensource
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 开源福音：Intel 移动显卡驱动首获认证 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<sunsweet> ubuntu12.04 pidgin无法登陆IRC
<sunsweet> 由于到过的吗
<maplebeats> GUNDAM, 肯定是你最近没干 什么好事
<maplebeats> sunsweet, 经常。。。换xchat
<GUNDAM> maplebeats: 最近经常帮助比我还新的新人阿！
<sunsweet> xchat是插件
<maplebeats> GUNDAM, 其中有多少妹子
<sunsweet> 找到了，xchat
<sunsweet> 3q
<GUNDAM> maplebeats: 我擦，我不是那种人，都是汉子！
<george_> 大家用什么聊天啊
<IwwI> george_: irssi
<maplebeats> GUNDAM, 那就对了嘛
<maplebeats> george_, xchat呀
<GUNDAM> maplebeats: foobar2000为毛不出linux版
<georgetso> 早上好!
<GUNDAM> george_: pidgin
<maplebeats> GUNDAM, 我怎么知道呃。。。听说可以wine嘛
<cherrot> maplebeats, momo~
<georgetso> 请教一个问题, 有什么方法可以让 mysql 启动后, 自动执行一堆 grant privileges 命令?
<maplebeats> georgetso, 写个脚本来启动mysql..
<GUNDAM> maplebeats: audacious支持 就是支持得不是很好的感觉！
<maplebeats> cherrot, 揉揉
<t0lk> 大家好，有人用地下铁路vpn么？
<maplebeats> GUNDAM, 恩，audacious只是支持，不完美
<cherrot> t0lk, 昨天听说暂停服务了
<GUNDAM> maplebeats: 先奏和着用吧
<t0lk> cherrot 我昨天刚搞了一个邀请码。。
<george_> xfce 怎么开启3D
<onlylove> xfce有3D么
<GUNDAM> gnome好像用阿，特别是鼠标
<george_> ~~~
<GUNDAM> gnome好难用阿
<onlylove> compiz-xfce找找看
<maplebeats> 3D有啥用。。
<onlylove> 不知道
<george_> 大家交换一下GTalk帐号啊
<george_> 聊天~
<george_> ^-^
<GUNDAM> 有没有比gnome更难用的桌面？
<george_> 我的againxss@gmail.com
<cherrot> GUNDAM, 你用什么？
<george_> 什么桌面最好用
<onlylove> GUNDAM: 有
<GUNDAM> qiping.ye1991@gmail.com 我的
<GUNDAM> cherrot: 我用gnome3阿
<GUNDAM> onlylove: 有比gnome3鼠标更烂的吗？
<cherrot> GUNDAM, 多好用~ 虽然从没用过KDE
<george_> 加我。。。
<maplebeats> KDE多好啊
<george_> 我不知道pidgin怎么加好友
<GUNDAM> cherrot: 你觉得gnome的鼠标好用吗？会不会在点下拉选项的时候总是跳 ？
<george_> againxss@gmail.com
<cherrot> GUNDAM, 在哪点下拉选项？
<cherrot> GUNDAM, 鼠标一直很正常  就是扩展装的太多 内存用的有点多
<george_> kde用着怎么样
<GUNDAM> cherrot: 不知道是不是usb鼠标的问题，我在选下拉选项的时候，经常自动按下左键
<GUNDAM> george_: 你刚刚加我了？
<cherrot> GUNDAM, 怀疑是你鼠标问题
<GUNDAM> cherrot: 你用啥牌子的鼠标？
<cherrot> GUNDAM, 杂牌
<GUNDAM> cherrot: 我也杂牌阿
<GUNDAM> 怎么差这么远
<onlylove> GUNDAM: 微动坏了，换个新的
<GUNDAM> onlylove: 徽动是啥 ？
<cherrot> GUNDAM, 你试验一下别的鼠标 和 别的WM，看看到底问题在哪
<onlylove> GUNDAM: 鼠标里面的按钮
<cherrot> 哪怕换个壳呢，用gnome兼容模式 或者 unity试试
<GUNDAM> cherrot: 我在win下用得很正常阿
<GUNDAM> cherrot: 我不是用ubuntu
<iGoogle> GUNDAM: xev测试鼠标
<onlylove> GUNDAM: 鼠标用久了会有单击变双击的问题
<GUNDAM> iGoogle: xev要下载？
<cherrot> onlylove, 公司配的键盘鼠标那叫一个垃圾
<GUNDAM> onlylove: 在wm下没这种现像阿
<onlylove> GUNDAM: 应该不用吧，你直接在终端里面xev试试
<GUNDAM> onlylove: 打开了
<GUNDAM> onlylove: 看不懂
<onlylove> GUNDAM: 就是你打开一个终端，输入XEV然后回车
<onlylove> 会有一个测试窗口
<onlylove> GUNDAM: 如果没装会提示命令找不到
<GUNDAM> onlylove: 我打开了阿，测试窗口也出来了阿，反溃的信息看不懂
<GUNDAM> MotionNotify event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x4800001,
<GUNDAM>     root 0x253, subw 0x0, time 2957681, (23,175), root:(433,316),
<GUNDAM>     state 0x10, is_hint 0, same_screen YES
<GUNDAM> onlylove: 反溃的好像是我鼠标的动作
<onlylove> GUNDAM: 反馈的就是鼠标键盘的动作
<iGoogle> GUNDAM: 按一下，出一下，不就正常嘛
<iGoogle> 还看啥
<GUNDAM> iGoogle: 好吧，正常就正常吧～
 * MeaCulpa Death Adder 3500dpi, 1年后单击变双击
<MeaCulpa> 不过可以换继电器
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你家鼠标里面居然有继电器……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 应该不是，我只是说类似的原理吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知那叫啥，某种压感部件
<cherrot> 我win的鼠标通过一个国产的所谓 smartlink 可以连接到linux，可惜鼠标滚论不能用 只能模拟左右健。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我们都叫微动的说，继电器里面是有电磁铁的，有电信号的时候闭合或者断开……
<MeaCulpa> 微动...有点形象
<roylez_> cherrot: 你不知道 synergy 么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我同时开两边rsync, synergy如同梦游~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: lol
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那是必须的
<cnblue> Hi, ibus can't switch to any IME  in WINE apps , anyone know a fix to that ?
<imtxc> en
<imtxc> cfy: 大师
<freeayu> hi
<kk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<freeayu> 那种去海外读一年硕士的，有用吗
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 有用
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 比国内快一年~
<freeayu> 但是要求只是雅思分数。这个门槛未免也太低了
<freeayu> 如此低门槛，让人不得不怀疑其质量啊
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 你觉得应该要求什么？
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 你觉得国内之前的教育体系有质量可分？
<freeayu> 要求好的成绩
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 别人但求你听懂即可
<piggybox> mba也只要一年
<MeaCulpa> 人家那是要赚国人钱
<freeayu> 不同性质，MBA那是混圈子
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 成绩...我大一三门政治课不及格
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 外国学校考邓小平理论么？
<MeaCulpa> 反正都是shit, 不如只考雅思，别找进来不会说话的韩国棒子开枪杀人就是了
<freeayu> 你有去过这些海外学校？
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 木有，见识过不少那里回来的人
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 海外读个书，回来找个国企不错
<freeayu> 如果是在海外读文科类的，大部分是在国外找不到工作。但如果是理工类的，好像都混得不错？
<freeayu> 可是我的目的不是为了去国企
<freeayu> 是想在欧美找到当地的不错的公司，拿到签证，进而拿到护照，最终移民
<YuKunYi> 牛啊
<GUNDAM> wine 1.5.24 一些字体无法显示 少了啥字体
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 政治课提起来就是泪，我的马克思什么的那个，考了好多次，毕业清考才给过掉
<MeaCulpa> 理工还想？
 * imtxc 连续两次59
<freeayu> 马哲什么的，对我来说是小菜了
<imadper> iPerl: 早, 神.
<imadper> cfy: 早, 大师.
<IwwI> GUNDAM: ln -s /media/C/windows/fonts/* ~/.fonts/
<sunsweet> 用KVM里安装windows好卡呀
<MeaCulpa> iPerl: 神
<sunsweet> 用KVM里安装windows好卡呀
<MeaCulpa> iPerl: 甚少用此avatar嘛
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 使用电池时，如何调整屏幕自动变暗时间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401766 使用电池时，如何调整屏幕自动变暗时间？我在电源管理里找了半天没有找到 统计信息: 发表于 由 k9288k — 2013-02-28 12:27
<MeaCulpa> 高：路遇小贩卖草莓，小贩拍胸说秤没问题，见状拿起iPhone4S往小贩的电子秤上一扔，立即显示出重量190克，小贩脸色刷的一下子白了
<GUNDAM> IwwI: thk~
<MeaCulpa> AMD是一个伟大的企业，不仅显卡做的比英特尔好，而且cpu做的比英伟达好
<MeaCulpa> http://photo.weibo.com/1850240642/wbphotos/large/photo_id/3436522630455844?refer=weibofeedv5
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<MeaCulpa> 真的假的
<MeaCulpa> 哈佛图书馆凌晨4点...貌似都是华人嘛
<GUNDAM> MeaCulpa: nvidia做cpu了？
<YuKunYi> ?
<piggybox> GUNDAM: 嗯，tegra系列
<GUNDAM> wine不支持use耳机？
<GUNDAM> usb耳机
<CyrusYzGTt> 悲催了，，我將GNOME3.6 調 後備模式 輸入法就能用，但是輸入法的切換，不能使用快捷鍵
<imadper> GUNDAM: http://alsa.opensrc.org/Usb-audio
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Usb-audio - ALSA wiki
<imadper> GUNDAM: usb耳机, 是自带声卡的耳机. 你先设置你的alsa输出设备是usb声卡.
<GUNDAM> imadper: 我用的是pule阿
<imadper> GUNDAM: 不知道pule是啥.
<imadper> GUNDAM: 解释下?
<GUNDAM> imadper: pulseaudio
<imadper> ........ pule.... 好缩写...
<GUNDAM> imadper: 我擦  我记错了嘛～
<imadper> GUNDAM: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669659
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: [all variants] HOW-TO configure PulseAudio to work with USB Audio Devices. - Ubuntu Forums
<GUNDAM> imadper: 来点中文的阿 歌
<imadper> GUNDAM: 没有.
<GUNDAM> imadper: 我看不懂阿～ 擦擦～～
<imadper> GUNDAM: 先去学英文, 再来学电脑.
<GUNDAM> imadper: T_T 吖灭爹～
<iPerl> imadper: 大师～
<CyrusYzGTt> .. AV? yamiedie?
<imadper> iPerl: 是你...
<imadper> iPerl: 我以为是eee.
<iPerl> imadper: ...
<iPerl> imadper: 这是我以前喜欢perl的时候申请的～
<imadper> iPerl: :-)
<MeaCulpa> 大湿
<iPerl> imadper: 小窗
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助 关于 evolution，在exchange2007下无法显示邮件，感谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401770 大家好，我最近才接触ubuntu。新手中的新手 公司用的邮件系统为Exchange2007，在Evolution端下载了Exchange MAPI插件来对2007进行兼容。 现在的问题是可以连接到Ex …
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 李安当年靠妻子读博士薪水过了6年...厉害
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 现在美国的行情，估计困难了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 可以的.
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 其间两个孩子出世
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那是不可能的了...
<MeaCulpa> 那时候估计可以
<MeaCulpa> 他老婆搞生物的
<MeaCulpa> 这几年生命科学废了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这说明吃干饭吃的时间长了，自然会有出息
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 现在这物价，显然不让人吃干饭，明显是不让人有出息的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: +1
<MeaCulpa> 要是读博士的钱能养活一个老公两个孩子，还真是能出学术成果的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那是一定...
<cherrot> roylez_, 我连午饭都快吃不起了。。
<iPerl> cherrot: @_@
<cherrot> cfy, 这么多马甲
<iPerl> cherrot: 是的
<cherrot> cfy, 百度开始招人了  cc jiero 有UX UE
<jiero> cherrot: 腾讯员工盗卖QQ号 获利40万获刑两年
<imadper> cherrot: ... ...
<imadper> cfy: 好机会, 上!
<cherrot> jiero, 老新闻了。。
<imadper> iPerl: 上!
<cherrot> imadper, 你需要不？  邮件转你？
<iPerl> cherrot: 哦？
<iPerl> cherrot: 我要
<imadper> cherrot: 要!
<iPerl> cherrot: ux ue是啥？
<iPerl> imadper: 好～
<cherrot> iPerl, 用户体验类的
<jiero> cherrot 嘿嘿。
<cherrot> iPerl, 设计
 * cherrot 看来是百度被360折腾的不行了？
<jiero> cherrot:  我比较散漫。。。
<iPerl> cherrot: 哦。。...完全不懂。。。。。
<iPerl> cherrot: 发我看看吧
<jiero> iPerl: 你就去应聘北京小公司好了啊，当技术总监多么号
<cfy> jiero: ...
<cherrot> iPerl, CTO~
<MeaCulpa> iPerl: 拜
<ofan> 为毛我自动加op了
<cfy> ofan: 奇怪。。。
<cherrot> imadper, 是招实习哎  话说你邮箱再发我一下
<cfy> cherrot: 发我，
<cherrot> cfy, 恩
<jiero> cfy: 催饭爷
<imadper> cherrot: :-)
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕....
<cfy> imadper: ....
<jiero> imadper:  im adder 啊
<jiero> cfy: 我发现 我打 cfy 会产生 1. 催肥鸭 2.蹭饭鸭 3.蹭饭呀 4.处方药 5.除非有。
<jiero> cfy RIME 无限黑
<cfy> imadper: emacs24.3快出来了。。
<imadper> cfy: 这么快? 有changelog吗?
<cfy> imadper: 去linuxtoy.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: LinuxTOY (@ linuxtoy.org)
<cherrot> cfy, imadper 要得是2014届  不过也可以放宽条件～
<imadper> cherrot: ... 好吧~ 我就是看看, 我没想去.
<cherrot> imadper, 我看都没看。。。
<imadper> cherrot: JAVA开发、前端开发、测试、UI、产品助理   没有想去的...
<cfy> imadper: cherrot: 唉。很多不会啊。。。
<imadper> cfy: 岗位不合适
<cherrot> 我去 竟然要这么多java
<cfy> imadper: 要不我去java?
<jiero> cherrot: 我更不行吧。。。
<cfy> imadper: 不过要做实习生做到2014?
<cherrot> 现在大型项目还是java用的多么？
<imadper> cfy: 不用, 毕业了肯定给你转正.
<imadper> cherrot: 不知道.
<cherrot> cfy, 有了双证就不实习了
<cfy> cherrot: 哦。。
<cfy> 至少6个月实习期。。
<jiero> cherrot: 我还是找 ThoughtWorks 吧。至少没有学历要求。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 别吊死一棵树上嘛
<cfy> imadper: cherrot: 精通java.....
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。
<cfy> 好像不行。。。。。
<cherrot> cfy, java这种货  咋个精通。。
<cfy> 这。。。。
<cfy> cherrot: imadper: 完全就不会的。。。怎么投啊。。。。随便投下？
<cfy> java倒是学过。。。不过精通。。。
<imadper> cfy: 要不还是算了?
 * imtxc 拜精通java的 cfy imadper cherrot
<cherrot> cfy, 前端~
<imadper> cfy: 写java可以来rh.
<cfy> imadper: 我现在好像都无所谓了。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 好啊。。
<imadper> 波斯语支持
<cfy> imadper: 都是要求精通啊。。。到底精通是个什么程度？
<cfy> imadper: cherrot: 会  又是个什么程度？
<jiero> cfy: 反正只要你应试能力过去了——进去了就好说了不是。。。
<imadper> cfy: 能一次性写对hellowrold就是精通.
<iPerl> -精通Java（J2EE，J2SE），熟悉JavaScript、Ajax开发
<iPerl> -精通JavaScript、Ajax等Web开发技术
<cfy> imadper: 真么的？
<cfy> 我被震惊了。。。
<cherrot> iPerl, 竟然对j2se还有要求。。
<imtxc> rh这么没底线？连会java的都要…… imadper
<imadper> imtxc: rh有jboss
<cherrot> imtxc, rh的java不是很强大么
<imadper> imtxc: 不懂了吧, 渣渣
<imtxc> imadper: 求！
<cherrot> imadper, 话说jboss这个名字听一次就邪恶一次
<imtxc> imadper: 渣渣你妹妹
<imtxc> 还JB OSS
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 类似千千静听的播放器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401775 rythmbox好容易支持mp3,不乱码啦，结果sudo apt-get remove gstream*后一切全变啦，怀念TTplayer 1。媒体库里批量改IDtag,rythmbox需要用户权限下才可以 2。 支持格式转换mp3/wma/...,ryb这个没有 3.rb播放时断续，多任务时常有 …
<imadper> cherrot: ....
<imadper> imtxc: 求啥?
<imtxc> imadper: 啥都不求。
<cfy> imadper: 求内推。。。
<imadper> cfy: 找 bluezd只能. .
<cfy> imadper: 我第二份简历好像好了
<imadper> cfy: 发来看看?
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，我再看下有没有错误啥的
<imadper> 恩, 好.
<imadper> “kbd” 现在是一个函数而不是一个宏了。
<imtxc> .
<jiero> cfy: 简历给我瞧瞧
<imadper> 还是没找到多线程的.
<imadper> 我了个擦!!!
<jiero> cfy: 要去北京，要多少钱的岗位啊？8000？
<cfy> jiero: 8000我就满足了。。。。。。。现找到再说。。
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 你不是在北京的？
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 我当然不再北京，否则肯定堵你的。
 * imadper 求8k开发
<jiero> imadper: 。
<imtxc> imadper: 内核这样的错误 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5572652/ 是什么原因可能？ tg3 网卡驱动的问题么？
<kk> imtxc ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Pastebin
<YuKunYi> 我也想要
<jiero> cfy: 。
<imadper> imtxc: 内核bug
<lpy> 8K在帝都可以活？
<imtxc> imadper: 额……
<lpy> 不是要租房？
<jiero> lpy: 。。。你知道3000都有人活。
<imtxc> jiero: 别提我
<jiero> lpy: 当然500就是倒贴了。
<cherrot> lpy, 为什么不能活。。
<lpy> jiero: 。。。
<imtxc> lpy: 膜拜豪
<jiero> imtxc别提我，我要现在去北京的话，就500，然后倒贴。
<lpy> cherrot: 感觉租房都要。。。2k 3k的样子。。。
<imadper> lpy: 2k都有人活得好好的
<lpy> imtxc: 没去过帝都。。。
<jiero> lpy: 3000你要在3环租房子么
<cherrot> jiero, 技术开发大概是8k吧   感觉技术线大概这个价码
<cfy> imadper: 求职意向写开发工程师?
<lispghost>  知道怎么在irc上注册么
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 就写  xxx developer吧
<lispghost> 。。
<cherrot> jiero, 3000在4环
<lispghost> 鸟我下呀
<lpy> jiero: 。。。不知道。。。没去多帝都，感觉会很贵？
<cfy> imadper: 这？我说中文啊
<lispghost> 。。
<cfy> imadper: 不明白
<lispghost> 没人鸟我
<cherrot> lpy, 不是整租还好了  1～2k的价格
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 那你说  xxx 开发
<lpy> jiero: 3K可以在4环？？？？
<cfy> imadper: 哦。
<cherrot> lispghost, 鸟很珍贵 只给妹子的
 * imadper 可以去地下室呀....
<lispghost> 。。
<lispghost> 怎么log in irc啊
<cherrot> lpy, 一个单间
<jiero> cherrot: 呃，是么，便宜的听说三室一厅，3200，三环，找人。
<lpy> cherrot:   哦如此。。。
<lispghost> 。。
<lispghost> 。。。
<imadper> jiero: 没可能吧.
<cherrot> jiero, ??啊？？ 先帮我租下来！
<imtxc> imadper: 内核bug？ 这bug好诡异，我把机器的网卡跟交换机连的时候没问题，一旦把两个机器连在一起就这样了
<cherrot> jiero, 租下来我转租！
<imadper> jiero: 南三环都不行.
<imadper> jiero: 租给我, 我给4k
<lispghost> 擦
<imtxc> imadper: 嚎
<jiero> cherrot: 呃说的找人的意思是找过人了，租下来的 -不是我的
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<lispghost> ！！！！
<lispghost> fuck
<cherrot> jiero, :( 求包养
<jiero> imadper:  cherrot 。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 居然要租4k的房子
<jiero> imtxc 。。。
<cherrot> imadper, 你北京人还根我抢资源
<cherrot> imadper, 求包养
<imadper> cherrot: 我不是北京人. 谢谢.
<cherrot> imadper, oops?
<jiero> 3500/7=500
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 周口店的
<imadper> imtxc: 是kernel bug. 你能重现吗?
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 不, 我河北的.
<imtxc> imadper: 很容易重现
<imtxc> im
 * imadper 身份证号码: 131181 开头. 
<imadper> imtxc: 发bug吧
<imadper> imtxc: 啥发行版?
<imtxc> imadper: 古董内核
<jiero> 。
<imadper> 那就算了
<imtxc> imadper: 我自己为了支持硬件加进去的驱动
<jiero> 古董 LibreOffice 的用户不懂得去下载新版本。
<imtxc> 发现内核bug这样的好事怎么可能让我赶上
<imtxc> imadper: 广州现在有30度么
<imadper> imtxc: 那就算了.
<imadper> imtxc没有
<lpy> 今天最低22度
<imtxc> 这两天快热死了
<jiero> 嗯。热死了
<imtxc> TM的北京有春天不
<imadper> 发现archlinux的打包的bug了....
<jiero> 我敢直视太阳！
<imtxc> 怪不得北京人………… 额，也不能怪他们没见过世面，丫连春天跟秋天什么样都没见过
<jiero> imtxc北京之春你听说过没？
<imadper> imtxc: 地图炮不能乱嘲讽.
<imadper> imtxc: 北京的春天你体会不到.
<imtxc> jiero: 你说的是天上人间？
<cfy> imadper: 小窗~
<imadper> cfy: .
<cfy> imadper: oh
<jiero> imtxc 还人间地域呐。。
<imadper> imtxc: 你咋知道北京人没见过春天?
<imtxc> imadper: 因为这里没有春天
<imadper> imtxc: 你怎么知道?
<imtxc> imadper: 你们以为你们见过 其实那不是……
<imadper> imtxc: 为啥你说不是就不是?
<imtxc> 渣渣
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu与麒麟合作 UbuntuKylin四月亮相 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401776 根据 cnBeta 和 驱动之家 消息： Ubuntu和中标麒麟软件合作，于2013年4月发布基于13.04的官方衍生发行版UbuntuKylin 。 据称 ，UbuntuKylin将加入百度音乐Dash搜索、农历插件、天气插件（数据由中国气象 …
<jiero> imtxc 什么是春天，你的春天没来到。。。
<imadper> imtxc: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/82962959.html
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 北京的春天 全文_百度知道
<imtxc> imadper: 哎呀 我知道这个
<imtxc> imadper: 你说的是北京人给满族人当奴才的时候嘛……
<imadper> imtxc: 不, 全国都在说满族话和蒙古话
<imadper> imtxc: 你是一样的奴才.
<imtxc> 哦 老舍这时候应该见过日本鬼子了……
<cfy> imadper: cherrot: 更新了，源地址
<imadper> imtxc: 知道牡丹江吗?
<cfy> imadper: cherrot: 更新了，原地址。
<imadper> cfy: 啥?
<cfy> imadper: 帮我看看有啥错的地方，简历
<imtxc> cfy: 求预览简历
<cherrot> cfy, 好滴
<cfy> imtxc 小窗
<imadper> cfy: 这个好一些.
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<jiero> cfy: 小窗是什么？
<cfy> jiero: query...
<imadper> cfy: 你的linux项里面有圆圈, 别的里面又没有
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 因为就这一个是多内容的.
<jiero> cfy: 。。。不懂。
<imadper> cfy: 那我觉得没啥问题了
<cfy> imadper: 嗯嗯
<imadper> jiero: 就是私聊
<cfy> imadper: 好，那我去投
<cfy> jiero: ...
<imadper> cfy: 哪里?
<cfy> imadper: douban啊还有你上次说的，我全给投了
<imadper> cfy: 我说的? oracle?
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> cfy: ok~
<MeaCulpa> RHEL dns怎么刷新的？
<cfy> imadper: 为啥你下载了，我自己也下载过了。。download count还只有1?
<MeaCulpa> RHEL dns在哪里改？
<imadper> cfy: no idea.
<cfy> imadper: oh
<imadper> mea
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这里没人用rhel吧..
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<jiero_> cfy: 老实人啊。
<cfy> jiero_: .....
<MeaCulpa> 难道要用system-config-net-tui
 * MeaCulpa 真是UNIX模仿猫
<piggybox> 那个就可以改dns
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: menu/command based, UNIX才这么干
<MeaCulpa> 喷~
<jiero> cfy:  Curriculum Vitae 。。。。我真的不懂
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 能改就行了呗
<cfy> jiero: ...
<cfy> jiero: 简历啊
<jiero> cfy 嗯。我真的没注意过
<cfy> imadper: 你注册过智联了？
<imadper> 恩
<imadper> cfy: 注册过, 当时为了投各种公司.
<imadper> cfy: 比如 imb
<imadper> ibm
<cfy> imadper: oh
<MeaCulpa> WOW 我同事都在搞OpenStack了，gaoji
<imtxc> imadper: cfy 智联比58好点儿，在58上注册个简历会后悔一辈子
<imadper> imtxc: 注册了.
<imadper> imtxc: 为了cisco
<imadper> imtxc: 好像是.
<cfy> imtxc: ....
<MeaCulpa> LinkedIn阿，阿三乐土
<imtxc> imadper: 然后用度娘一搜你的名字好像会出现在很多信息……
<cfy> imadper: 三方协议签了，还能改实习公司么？
<imadper> cfy: 不知道诶, 我不了解这方面的东西
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。你去看签的协议啊。
<freeayu> 国内那种自考研究生，自考本科的，你们觉得有意义 吗
<cfy> imadper: douban的好麻烦。。。还要看各种东西。。。。
<cfy> imadper: douban的好麻烦。。。还要写自我评价什么的。。
<imadper> cfy: 这么烦人....
<cfy> imadper: 对啊，我不想写。。。好麻烦。。
<imtxc> imadper: 能改
<imtxc> cfy: 能
<imadper> cfy: ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.10字体打开来预览是方框？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401778 上图： 123.png 有的不是全部，有的是，系统自带的没有问题，像我安装的conky-colors自带的字体文件就是，有的是方框，像上图，怎么搞得？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2013-02-28 15:16
<cfy> imtxc: 哦，好的
<imtxc> imadper: 广东话说山炮是什么
<lpy> imtxc: 不知道。。。
<lpy> imtxc: 这货估计也不知道。。。 cc imadper
<imadper> imtxc: sb
<imadper> imb
<imtxc> imadper: 我是说粤语
<imadper> imtxc: 这是广东话?
<imadper> imtxc: 粤语... lpy 是说粤语的...
<imtxc> imadper: 擦 我的意思是 广东话里面怎么说东北人说的“山炮”
<imadper> imtxc: 你语文真差.. 表达不清.
<imtxc> imadper: 我以为你凭常识也不需要我解释山炮不是广东话
<imadper> imtxc: 没听说过山炮是啥.
<imtxc> imadper: 比如我问你，英语里苹果怎么说， 而不用问你，英语里面怎么说中文的苹果啊……
<imadper> imtxc: 不, 刚才的和你这个例子不一样, 不用狡辩.
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 和哪句不一样了
<imadper> imtxc: 苹果, 明显是中文. 山炮, 谁知道是不是粤语?
<imadper> imtxc: 你确定粤语里没有山跑?
<imtxc> imadper: 按照语境 在这里至少山炮不是粤语
<imadper> imtxc: 还有, 你没说 粤语里山跑怎么说
<imadper> imtxc: 你的例子里, 句式就不一样
<imtxc> …………
<imadper> imtxc: 别闹了
<imtxc> imadper: 半小时到了 吃药吧
<imadper> imtxc: 你自己看, 意思一样吗?
<imtxc> 广东话说山炮是什么
<imadper> imtxc: 算了, 你随意.
<imtxc> 改成 英语苹果是什么
<imtxc> imadper: 我被热成sb了，你不要和我一般见识……
<imadper> no
<imadper> 我不会说: 你们外地人没见识, 这温度都会嫌热.
<imtxc> 外地人不是上海人的用法么
<imtxc> 北京人也有脸用“外地人”这样的词汇
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 外地人又没色彩
<imadper> imtxc: 外地人这个用词, 谁不可以用?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 上海人用的是"乡下人"
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: "乡下人"指的是不遵守某些约定俗成的人，其实那些约定也没道理
<imadper> imtxc: 只有你自己自卑, 来了北京之后一直喷北京人. 我已经在这里被你喷了很久了, 现在我都一直说自己不是北京人了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: lol
<imadper> imtxc: 北京人是不是排外我不知道, 不过你刚来北京的时候, 就算你是我的同行有可能抢我工作, 我也是一直鼓励你留在北京继续找工作的.
<imtxc> imadper: 你不是河北的么………………
<imadper> imtxc: 自幼来北京, 对家乡没有印象.
<imtxc> imadper: 你早说我就不喷了…… sorry
<imtxc> imadper: 我以为你真是河北的呢
<imadper> imtxc: :)
<imtxc> imadper: 不过可能真的要走了，不是被鄙视还是自卑的，实在吃饭不习惯
<imadper> imtxc: 吃饭不习惯的唯一原因是没钱.
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 走？
<roylez_> imadper: +1
<imtxc> imadper: …… 我以前满地方找过 实在没找到合适的
<imadper> imtxc: 因为你直接过滤掉了你吃不起的地方了.
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 5 min
<imadper> roylez_: :-)
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: go
<imtxc> imadper: 算了不争了 我山炮就对了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33634
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 比特币美元兑换突破1:33
<GUNDAM> Desktop Entry 文件如果在启动的时候获得root权限？
<GUNDAM> Desktop Entry 文件如何在启动的时候获得root权限？
<coolfengyu> 不是还是32么？
 * kevinstar verycd 的运维工作好做吗？
<imtxc> coolfengyu: 你是cfy的马甲么
<coolfengyu> 不是。
<onlylove> 去verycd做啥……去360去，一样赚钱
<imadper> imtxc: 你应该吃得惯 晋阳饭庄
<kevinstar> onlylove, 360不好进啊，要求高
<imtxc> imadper: 都说我错了 你还不饶了我
<imadper> imtxc: 那里不贵, 只是给你推荐个地方. 没恶意的
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 上海不都是硬盘人？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 和你说，只要不想要你，写书的鸟哥都不要
<freeflyi1g> 或者西数人
<freeflyi1g> 希捷人
<kevinstar> onlylove, 有道理啊，可是总会配对的
<onlylove> kevinstar: 我在帝都投了大半年简历，没一家愿意要的，没办法找了个IT工作，但愿你运气能好点
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你学什么的？
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你干什么的
<onlylove> kevinstar: 我想干sa啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 和学什么没关系吧
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你要求太高。
<onlylove> kevinstar: 税后2000要求很高么
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你别说我要求高
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 想干什么
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你现在什么工作啊？
<onlylove> kevinstar: IT啊
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你现在在帝都干什么？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: SA
<onlylove> kevinstar: 再说一遍，IT
<kevinstar> onlylove, IT是什么工种？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 要钱太少，2k的sa谁敢要
<kevinstar> onlylove, 测试？
<onlylove> kevinstar: IT就是IT，修电脑的杂工
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你得多要点
<YuKunYi> ....
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 多少，8K?
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你说谎，都说北京sa需求很大
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你自己来试试
<kevinstar> onlylove, 总都不能只要北大清华的吧
<onlylove> kevinstar: 我就是被这谎言骗到北京的
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你现在月薪多少？
<cherrot> onlylove, sa是啥
<onlylove> kevinstar: 我反正被坑了，你自己愿意来就来吧
<onlylove> kevinstar: 税前4500
<kevinstar> onlylove, 那你好意思说？
<onlylove> cherrot: system administrator
<onlylove> kevinstar: 我好意思说什么
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 胆还得再大点
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你有本事你就来找，反正他们就要去shell
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 要个80k什么的
<kevinstar> onlylove, 是不是5险一金 加补助 ，起码5500
<kevinstar> onlylove, 什么事去shell
<onlylove> kevinstar: 要求shell
<imtxc> kevinstar: “起码” 什么的，都是忽悠人的
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 80K……不知道什么工作
<kevinstar> onlylove, shell，你不会？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你觉得我会不会？
<kevinstar> imtxc, onlylove 坑顶加起来超过5500
<kevinstar> 不然北京呆不下
<onlylove> kevinstar: 北京市最低工资1400谢谢
<cfy> imtxc: ....
<kevinstar> onlylove, 那你找不到？
<cfy> imtxc: whois 一下就知道
<kevinstar> onlylove, 北大青鸟都能找到
<onlylove> kevinstar: 不想找了，爱忽悠谁忽悠谁去
<onlylove> kevinstar: 人北大青鸟有RHCE
<imtxc> kevinstar: 有什么呆不下的，我2000还活着，不就是 imadper 说的吃不起饭自卑点而已么
<kevinstar> onlylove, 那你考一个呀
<onlylove> kevinstar: 而且就北大青鸟那种渣渣也有人愿意用
<kevinstar> onlylove, 我来北京帮你，你住哪里？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你给我钱？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 建国门
<kevinstar> onlylove, 一起考rhce
<kevinstar> onlylove, 建国门哪里？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 懒得考，没钱，建国门南，在北京站那边
<onlylove> kevinstar: 用那么多年debian，不习惯rhel那一套
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你肯定是月薪8000以上的
<freeflyi1g> kevinstar: rhce对你的月薪有帮助？
<kevinstar> freeayu, 我觉得有帮助，onlylove说了呀，rhce有人要
<onlylove> freeflyi1g: 有
<kevinstar> freeflyi1g, 刚才发错了
<soiamso> 去年5月买bitcoin的人赚大发了
<onlylove> kevinstar: 拉到吧……还8000，4000人都觉得不值
<freeflyi1g> 这年头rhce还有人信？
<onlylove> freeflyi1g: 不知道啊……反正招聘的是hr
<kevinstar> freeflyi1g, 小公司肯定信，无奈你要求太高
<onlylove> freeflyi1g: hr技术什么都不懂，照着网上抄下来
<freeflyi1g> kevinstar: 你去问问RHer/exRHer看看有没有信
<kevinstar> onlylove, 不是说云什么的很火吗，你竟然干维修，我不信
<onlylove> kevinstar: 北京的小公司很小气的
<onlylove> kevinstar: 云什么的一点也不火
<onlylove> kevinstar: 很多入职了还在看鸟哥的
<freeflyi1g> lol
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你把中国网站前100的拉出单子，抓招聘邮箱，一个个轮着发
<onlylove> kevinstar: 所以，你什么都不会不要紧，只要有人说OK
<IwwI> 鸟哥的确实写到了linux的原始工具
<onlylove> kevinstar: 我去过京东，那货不要我
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那货用windows，你去踢馆阿
<onlylove> kevinstar: 百度搜狐直接不搭理我
<soiamso> onlylove: .net 要你干吗
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 那货确实招聘linux管理员
<kevinstar> soiamso, 京东有招linux
<soiamso> onlylove: 物流部分？
<onlylove> soiamso: 你无视momo么，虽然京东的网页是aspx但是人确实招聘linux管理
<cherrot> 感觉京东现在在迁移  服务相当不稳定
<kevinstar> onlylove, 那个一团糟的东西，当然招的人要搞的通，易上手啊
<soiamso> onlylove: 绝对无视，有vala, mono 就是废品
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 才不信有人敢用mono这种玩艺
<onlylove> soiamso: 我不知道哪部分，反正……京东的密码泄露事件……唉
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 那微软呢。。。
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你就去了京东？
<cherrot> wzssyqa, who knows...
<onlylove> kevinstar: 就一个给我面试的
<kevinstar> onlylove, 我推荐你去淘宝
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于su和sudo http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401779 OX4G7B%W0G){8DOIS3{QCYU.jpg 如上图，想获得管理员权限。 为什么输入su后，输入密码，就认证错误。而sudo su之后输入密码，就通过了 求大神解答！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzr0427 — 2013-02-28 7:52
<soiamso> onlylove: 问你什么问题了?
<IronWard> 没有校园招聘吗？
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你简历怎么写的
<kevinstar> onlylove, 面试考什么？
<kevinstar> onlylove, 我猜你这样说，我只喜欢debian的，rh的机器我从不搞，是不是啊？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你傻子啊
<onlylove> kevinstar: 二货才会像你那么说
<kevinstar> onlylove, 额，我第一次面试就这样的，不过我只说windows
<onlylove> kevinstar: 没玩过rhel还没玩过centos么
<GUNDAM> .desktop 如何在启动的时候获得root权限？
<soiamso> GUNDAM: dead end
<kevinstar> onlylove, 那你面试了多长时间？
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 我擦 ，没可能了吗？
<kevinstar> onlylove, 我表示，我在面试时只要先考官一步启动技能，应该能降考官一半血
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 没有这么不安全的方法吧
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 我的意思是，当我点击这个图标的时候会弹出让我输入root密码然后获得root权限
<kevinstar> onlylove, 英语6级，游戏公司干过6个月，idc机房呆过6个月，这样的有戏没？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 半个多小时吧，上来先做题，恶心死了
<soiamso> GUNDAM: gksu
<onlylove> kevinstar: 时间太短了，你如果是一个公司干过一年那差不多
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 自己写一个脚本，里面用gksu
<GUNDAM> soiamso: .desktop 文件我已经写好啦 gksu加在哪里？
<wzssyqa> GUNDAM: Exec
<kevinstar> onlylove, 我碰到过一个更极品的，先笔试一个小时，全C/java，100分拿了50。我都觉得没戏了。对方还从主管到hr到技术总监一个个来，尼玛加起来4个小时，最后决定不要我
<kevinstar> onlylove, 浪费时间是这样的
<soiamso> GUNDAM:  .desktop ->  脚本 -> 目标程序
<GUNDAM> wzssyqa: Exec=gksu cinelerra  这样吗？
<kevinstar> onlylove, 我还是想来北京试试
<onlylove> kevinstar: 随你
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 你搞得太深澳了。 来简单明了的
<kevinstar> onlylove, 没住的地方
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 很简单吧
<onlylove> kevinstar: 先搜下住房
<GUNDAM> wzssyqa: Exec=gksu cinelerra  这样不行！
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 我都没懂～ 我是新手阿。小白级别
<soiamso> kevinstar: 面试什么要 C/java ?
<wzssyqa> GUNDAM: 你看看新立得的是怎么写的
<roylez_> kevinstar: 有好事没
<GUNDAM> wzssyqa: 我用的是opensuse
<roylez_> GUNDAM: 钢蛋
<GUNDAM> roylez_: 我擦～～。
<MeaCulpa> GUNDAM: 钢蛋 gaoji
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: /osl/modulefiles/svc/
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://bombermine.com/#/play
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ Bombermine — Massively Bomberman Online with up to 1000 players on the single map
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 应该没有这样搞的必要吧，linux不需要root下运行
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: html5的炸弹人，还多人的
<kevinstar> soiamso, 那个公司搞防火墙的
<GUNDAM> MeaCulpa: 我不搞基
<soiamso> kevinstar: 算法吧
<kevinstar> soiamso, 是的
<kevinstar> soiamso, 不过不多，只是一个双向链表
<kevinstar> soiamso, 数据结构合适点
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 有这个必要阿，程序要写入文件在某某需要root才能修改的文件阿
<kevinstar> soiamso, 还写什么素数查找，烂死的题目
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你一个人住。我住你那儿好吧？
<kevinstar> onlylove, 便于搞基
<soiamso> GUNDAM: gksudo
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 不行阿，我看我还是去修改那个文件的权限好了
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你说把我们公司里用vnc的都炒了，网能快多少...
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 你是什么系统的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我这里瞥到几个人，进vnc开xterm用的，我无语...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没办法啊，你不知道用X系列的，都要那天杀的evocent么
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 坚决炒掉，我来换
<GUNDAM> soiamso: opensuse 12.2
<soiamso> GUNDAM: opensusue 有 gksudo 命令吗？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: flex也得用这种货色吧？
<rechael> GUNDAM,  opensuse是不是有些慢？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你自己搞自己去
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Windows? 干嘛不rdesktop
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 抄了我来，我用ssh
<kevinstar> onlylove, 。。。。
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 肯定没有
<GUNDAM> rechael: 不慢阿，妥妥的～
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: flex的 cmm ssh刚刚的...老美以前开telnet， 全被我灭了开ssh
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 貌似应该把执行文件扔到sbin里
<kevinstar> cfy, 你都在岗的，跑来搅和
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: cmm还好。如果flex装了windows呢？
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 装。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不是telnet也有ssh-telnet么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ssl
<rechael> GUNDAM, 我记得以前说稳定性还不错 就是太慢了 现在还用KDE？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: rdesktop...
<soiamso> GUNDAM: OPENSUSE 的 selinux 有开吗？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 如果要装机器呢？装机的时候你有rdesktop？
<GUNDAM> soiamso:没有gksu的软件
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 上次我跟你说的那个肌肉控制的，2天预订了10000件了
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 明白了，KDE 不是 gksu
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...不知道...没玩过Windows~
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你看看金山公司还有招聘没有，我印象里面金山有招聘
<cfy> kevinstar: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Windows密码我也搞成了 http://bpaste.net/show/80402/
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 你找对应那个
<GUNDAM> rechael: 官方宣传还是用KDE 不过我另类 我用GNOME
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ Paste #80402 at spacepaste
<kevinstar> onlylove, 有的
<kevinstar> onlylove, 不是，我想搞云
<onlylove> kevinstar: 那你可以试试，我和那个hr谈过，还不错的，就是怎么说……反正不是很喜欢，和现在工作一样
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 我这里只有 xdg-su -c
<kevinstar> onlylove, 你到底现在什么工作？我好奇死了
<onlylove> kevinstar: 就是helpdesk啊，有什么好奇的
<onlylove> kevinstar: 不然闲着没事挂irc玩？
<kevinstar> onlylove, 好传说啊
<soiamso> GUNDAM: kdesu
<rechael> GUNDAM,  哦 再问一下 它自动掛载WIN分区吗 是不是可以直接操作WIN分区还是要sudo  再问一下 它对no-free支持的如何
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 我用的是gnome
<kevinstar> onlylove, helpdesk能跟系统管理产生交集吗？
<GUNDAM> rechael: 不用root阿，我现在可以直接对win分区修改。 no-free我不知道是啥
<kevinstar> onlylove, 这也能转职，是进阶职业吗？加血加蓝
<rechael> no-free 是非自由软件啊
<onlylove> kevinstar: 不知道……如果是小公司的话你都得干，不过这边无所谓了，因为都是windows server，我也懒得管，不是我该管的，说回来，让我管我也不管
<kevinstar> onlylove, 辞了
<kevinstar> onlylove, 除非你养女人
<onlylove> kevinstar: 别把事情想得太简单，这个不能转的
<onlylove> kevinstar: 养女人什么意思
<kevinstar> onlylove, 为什么不能转？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 总之，你要找一定要找linux相关的
<GUNDAM> rechael: no-free也可以用阿，有源阿
<onlylove> kevinstar: 很复杂……说不明白
<kevinstar> onlylove, 是啊，一定找相关的，这不相关度多少的问题吗？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 但是工资不一定会太高，很多小公司很纠结的
<rechael> GUNDAM, 现在源的速度如何啊
<kevinstar> onlylove, 高工资干什么用？养女人
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你要是想搞云，就去百度，淘宝这样的大公司，小公司搞什么云
<soiamso> GUNDAM: gnomesu
<kevinstar> onlylove, 云音乐，云图片。。。很多
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 下次自己找
<GUNDAM> rechael: 你说下载速度还是更新速度阿？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 我这在北京根本不算高工资，我是储备粮食，万一辞职以后长期找不到工作不至于断粮回家
<MeaCulpa> 德云社阿，云者，说也，自然去德云社
<onlylove> kevinstar: 上当了不是
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 哥 我就是没找到才问的呀 T_T
<kevinstar> onlylove, 4500什么干不了
<rechael> GUNDAM, 你还在suse家里用还是公司用的   当然是源的下载速度
<kevinstar> onlylove, 买个4台机器，搭个集群
<soiamso> GUNDAM: 搜索能力有待改进
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你要知道现在很多人都鼓吹云，可是真正用云的有几家
<kevinstar> onlylove, 用集群的总很多吧
<onlylove> kevinstar: 4500什么都干不了，足够我在北京生存
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 哥 你的方法还是不行阿，我决定把可执行文件仍到sbin里试试
<onlylove> kevinstar: 集群……你研究haproxy去吧，现在讲究高可用
<soiamso> GUNDAM: opensuse 果然奇葩
<GUNDAM> rechael: 当然是家里啦 ，下载速度还成我2M的 基本满速
<kevinstar> onlylove, 对啊，这个跟linux关系不是很大吗？你可以干这个
<GUNDAM> soiamso: 我擦，看那只开机的蛤蟆你就知道有多奇葩啦
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你见过一个十几个人的小公司要用ORACLE还用ORCACLE的高可用技术么
<kevinstar> onlylove, 不曾，没财力
<rechael> GUNDAM,  现在公司用这个的好像也不多
<kevinstar> onlylove, 但几百人的可以试下
<GUNDAM> rechael: 我自己折腾着玩的。我用linux才一个来月
<kevinstar> onlylove, 如果你shell很好了，应该能找到工作的
<rechael> GUNDAM, 恩
<kevinstar> onlylove, 因为其他除了算法外，都是可以慢慢会的
<rechael> GUNDAM, 那当初怎么不选择UB?
<GUNDAM> rechael: 不过现在还满喜欢用linux的，装了之后除了晚上通宵下BT经常都在linux下工作
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Oracle RAC 的两台server的多了去了
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 谁shell很好...
<kevinstar> onlylove, 好吧，你这么说，我开始打退堂鼓了，不过还是想去北京啊
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: shell好不好面试怎么面得出？
<GUNDAM> rechael: UB各种奇吧～
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 写几段代码呗
<GUNDAM> rechael: 刚装好就报错  我擦
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 难道测不出来？
<GUNDAM> rechael: 一般新手第一次应该都是装ubuntu的
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 面试抽出30分钟写一段稍微复杂的代码，应该可以的吧
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 写代码... 能拿起来就写shell的人，不多
<soiamso> onlylove: puppet
 * MeaCulpa 肯定不行
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 看什么功能啊？
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 为什么这么肯定？
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, onlylove 说他shell可以的
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 进程管理，getopt, 还有那大的结构，shell都比其他语言难记忆的多
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 否则人家就不把perl这货当救星了不是
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 额，参数多吗？
<rechael> GUNDAM,  下载也是纠结的地方，下BT还是迅雷快 虽然是流氓软件但 但现在下载基本是靠迅雷的协议在在，换别的基本上没速度 rt最惨 tm和deluge稍微只是稍微有些速度
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 大的结构指什么？
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 代码的结构，我总觉得shell是最难的
<rechael> GUNDAM, 要是rtoorent有二三十K的速度 我连X都不想开了 哎
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 但是一些简单的脚本可以叠起来实现复杂的功能，抛开技术的话，很多东西是自己看的角度问题
<GUNDAM> rechael: 我用旋风哦，旋风有免费送的25G离线 不过aria2可以支持迅雷离线，但我不会配制
<MeaCulpa> GUNDAM: 不需要支持吧，手动copy一下url即可
<soiamso> kevinstar: 如果在bash script 下 debug 估计想死
<GUNDAM> MeaCulpa: 要VIP阿
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 如果你指的是那种一下子写完100行代码实现功能的话，我觉得是个人的编程能力。而不是shell
<MeaCulpa> GUNDAM: 我是vip...没几个钱
<rechael> GUNDAM, 旋风是什么东西？QQ的？有linux版？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 刚忙打印机去了……说下……现在一般的要求会shell 然后perl或者python 会一种
<kevinstar> onlylove, 对啊，问题在于会的程度是多少啊
<MeaCulpa> 会shell交互还是会shell码字
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 码字
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 不过我觉得我离不开交互
 * IronWard 只用amule
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 那为啥又要pl/py
<onlylove> kevinstar: 一般的就是问下你有没有大体的想法……
<GUNDAM> MeaCulpa: 我一般都是借朋友的100G离线号
<IronWard> 不需要 awk?
<GUNDAM> rechael: 是阿 QQ的
<MeaCulpa> GUNDAM: 号都不用借，直接拿cookie来
<onlylove> kevinstar: 反正……唉，说不清道不明，你接到面试通知，去面试一下就知道了
<kevinstar> onlylove, 大体的想法，不是比较易混过去的。
<GUNDAM> rechael: 听说可以在linux下安装 有人wine成功过
<MeaCulpa> IronWard: 一般猎头和外行管awk叫shell
<MeaCulpa> IronWard: 一般猎头和外行管awk/sed/coreutils叫shell
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 同意
<GUNDAM> MeaCulpa: 听上去好像很高端的样子，噗噗～～
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, I cannot agree more
<MeaCulpa> IronWard: 所以所谓的会shell, 只要你sed awk写个牛的吓住他们即可
<MeaCulpa> IronWard: 我一般都用一长串awk吓唬面试官
<MeaCulpa> IronWard: 我一般都用一长串awk吓唬面试官，百试不爽
<MeaCulpa> IronWard: sed效果更佳
<MeaCulpa> IronWard: ed效果更胜
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 最好认不出来，不过总有特定功能要实现的，东拉西扯，要碰到个bt的面试官，会冷眼
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 但估计这串东西可维护性很低
<kevinstar> soiamso, 加一对说明
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: sed我不敢说，awk比shell可维护性高的多，你难道质疑K&R的K定下的语法？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我还没见过敢于质疑K的解释机制的
<IronWard> 猎头会面技术吗？
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 干掉主考官，我就是国宝
<IronWard> 我问应聘的孩子 都说从来没面过
<kevinstar> IronWard, 不会
<kevinstar> IronWard, 猎头一般问的不深，但广
<soiamso> IronWard: 普通猎头跟hr 没有本质区别，
<MeaCulpa> kevinstar: 也可以用一长串管道，xargs存数组，吓唬他们，那真是外行吓唬外行了
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 即兴的写首先自己不能乱了，如果有这本事，还应聘干嘛？
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 不过，我存在时段性的爆发，有时候感觉解决方法一下就来了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: awk 吓唬人的办法好……
<\rs> MeaCulpa: Kernighan的解釋機制？
<soiamso> \rs: 就是忽悠嘛
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 语义
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 就是C那套嘛，没人会喷那个
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, xargs 存数组，这个应该是人与语义的区别吧
<lpy> whois \cx
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 编译安装tar.gz包时遇到问题，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401786 我在安装osdlyrics-0.4.3.tra.gz时，将其解压在了tmp目录下，然后终端cd到该目录，执行./configure，出现以下情况， Code: checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... y …
<onlylove> kevinstar: 反正明天就三月了，应该是招聘旺季了，你要愿意试试就先投几份试试，住处么，帝都一般是押一付三的……
<kevinstar> onlylove, 一般多少钱
<kevinstar> onlylove, 我跟你一起住吧？
 * cherrot 擦 二月份没了……
<cherrot> kevinstar, 你要来帝都？
<kevinstar> cherrot, 29号，30号放假
<kevinstar> cherrot, 是的
<onlylove> kevinstar: 拿你没办法了，自己去赶集网搜下
<kevinstar> cherrot, 耐不住寂寞
<cherrot> kevinstar, 我隔壁倒是有个房子要转租
<kevinstar> cherrot, 1000以上不考虑
<cherrot> kevinstar, 真苦逼
<onlylove> cherrot: 多钱，咋样？在哪里
<kevinstar> onlylove, 抢是吧
<cherrot> kevinstar, 1250  霍营  次卧
<onlylove> 算了……
<kevinstar> cherrot, 内牛满面
<cherrot> kevinstar, 装修不错 俩卫生间的3居室
<cherrot> kevinstar, 摸摸头。。
<kevinstar> cherrot, 我工资5500就要了
<onlylove> cherrot: 物业水电都包了？月付？
 * cherrot 妈的连加一周班没洗热水澡脑袋都臭了。。
<kevinstar> onlylove, 做梦，次卧
<cherrot> onlylove, 怎么可能
<onlylove> kevinstar: 亲，我在住隔断
<cherrot> kevinstar, 我工资才4k都住了。。
<kevinstar> cherrot, 还没热水？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 根本没法和你一起住，我如果住的地方够大，不介意让你住几天的，问题我自己都够呛
<kevinstar> cherrot, 税后4k
<onlylove> 表示税后才3500
<kevinstar> onlylove, 如果是妹子，你就不会这么说可
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 4k刀?
<onlylove> kevinstar: 如果是妹子……你确定我不这么说？万一恐龙呢
<gebjgd> nexus 10入手
<gebjgd> ofan: piggybox 确实不错
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 一月工资一个手机
<cherrot> kevinstar, 热水器  我下班的点人家都关了睡觉了
<onlylove> 居然不是24小时热水
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 看什么手机了
<kevinstar> cherrot, 我隔壁天天叫床，我真想灭了呀的
<cherrot> onlylove, 那种东西隔断间才有
<onlylove> 还那么贵
<kevinstar> cherrot, 你不是隔断？
<cherrot> kevinstar, 想开点 你可以用摇一摇把那叫床的钓你屋里来
<onlylove> kevinstar: 谁没事花一千多住隔断
<cherrot> kevinstar, 那种太压抑
<kevinstar> cherrot, 同意
<gebjgd> onlylove: 哪里的隔断 1000元?
<george_> 加个GTalk玩玩？？？  againxss@gmail.com
<kevinstar> cherrot, 月入4k，税后，包吃包住，有房补
<onlylove> gebjgd: 难道你住的隔断比1000还贵？
<kevinstar> cherrot, 你的小日子舒坦
<george_>  加个GTalk玩玩？？？纯技术交流。。。。 againxss@gmail.com
<cherrot> kevinstar, 包吃包住还有房补？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我没隔断住  和老婆住
<kevinstar> cherrot, 说的就是你
<george_> 哪里的工作？？？
<george_> 360 ?？
<cherrot> kevinstar, 我是算上房补了好不！ 啥也不包好不！ 眼泪哗哗的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 有老婆了啊……幸福的人……
<george_> 。。。都买房了，还哭穷
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 你竟然有老婆了，这让我等一个区区女友何其无力啊
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 我还有二手车
<cherrot> kevinstar, 你先你得租一个可以啪啪啪的地方～
<soiamso> george_: 北京买房傻逼。。，大部分都是外母压力
<george_> ，。。。。。。
<george_> 谁在北京买房~~~
<george_> 我怎么觉得没必要`~`
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 隔壁从来噼噼啪啪，就算我弄出点声音，也表示噼噼啪啪
<george_> 北京，内地的那嘎达的
<george_> 空气不好
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 你在哪儿?
<cherrot> george_, 我一同事年前买房  现在那房子涨了70W...
<george_> 人多~~~
<kevinstar> george_, 北京买房二货，我杭州的滨江
<george_> 上海多好~~~~
<onlylove> 我认可北京买房SB这说法
<kevinstar> 杭州买房也2
<kevinstar> 还是租房爽，免费听A片
<gebjgd> 鄂尔多斯买房啊
<george_> 若买的起，就不SB 。。。那涨价涨的花花的~~若买不起也要买，，，那是自找罪受~~~~
<MeaCulpa> george_: 买不起的怎么买？
<george_> 哈哈。。。。租房爽~~~免费自造A 片
<george_> 买不起就房贷啊。。有的人房贷也要在北京买
<george_> SM
<onlylove> kevinstar: 等你想睡睡不着的时候你就知道该怎么办了
<soiamso> george_: 现在租售比到250了，250个月相当于20年，如果供房20年每月月供比租房贵，估计买是很困难了。
<george_> 加个GTalk聊聊
<george_> againxss@gmail.com
<kevinstar> onlylove, 主要是每天嗨啊
<gebjgd> 我的很多大学同学都在北京买房了
<MeaCulpa> george_: 不用房贷能买房的才是二货
<george_> 各位
<MeaCulpa> george_: 这点前住酒店一辈子了
<george_> 。。。我现在就租房~
<soiamso> gebjgd: 家庭月入，相当于一坪？
<MeaCulpa> 1k一晚上的酒店住50年又咋的
<gebjgd> soiamso: 他们月薪 1w5吧
<george_> ~~~<MeaCulpa>，，阔气
<george_> 一晚上一千也睡的起
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 500一晚上，30天就是15000啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 别说别人了  你还不买了上海的房子
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 原来你才是真正的壕
<george_> 俺是不中。。。俺现在是学生党。。。苦逼~
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你才知道
<soiamso> gebjgd: 这样的话个人就没有什么发展可能了，因为未来15年都不会有任何闲钱
<george_> 你们都工作了？？？？？
<gebjgd> soiamso: 谁知道他们  和他们很少联系
<george_> 谁罩罩小弟~~~~小弟今年毕业~~~~~
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你没有买吧？
<gebjgd> soiamso: 我在德国  买什么北京的房子
<george_> 没人甩俺啊
<soiamso> gebjgd: 德国租房就可以了吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 欧元区啊，好地方啊……
<gebjgd> soiamso: 我想自己盖房
<gebjgd> soiamso: 但是没钱 只能租房
<soiamso> onlylove: 转让税超高，很少拿来交易吧
<onlylove> soiamso: 看到了吧……这就是欧洲人和天朝人的差别
<george_> 学生党的伤不起~~没钱没房没工作，正宗的三无产品~~~！！！
<onlylove> gebjgd: 听说你那BT违法？
<soiamso> onlylove: 我不知道是不是有的地方，赢利部分100%征税
<george_> 各位都是在狂侃~~有木有指教一下，各位大多数都是干嘛的？？？？ITer？？？
<kevinstar> george_, 直接进豆瓣的校园招聘
<gebjgd> onlylove: transsmission-cli -er
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 不入流
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 豆瓣不入流？
<gebjgd> george_: 直接成为下一个瞎子 直奔美国
<onlylove> gebjgd: 表示能近豆瓣很欣慰
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ipv6上网，能解析域名但是不能访问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401789 学校里的校园网不拨号直接连接可以使用ipv6,win下正常。Ubuntu下用networkmanager设置曾经成功过，ipv6设置成Automatic就行。一个寒假没动电脑，然后发现现在拨号之后是这种情况： Code: P …
<soiamso> onlylove: 现在国内什么国有系统都是行政不作为，要抓的话，估计楼价掉一半。
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 学学凤姐
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 介绍个啊
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 没资本说
<george_> george_: 直接成为下一个瞎子 直奔美国
<george_> 神马意思？？
<onlylove> soiamso: 你傻啊，楼价掉一半，那GDP咋办
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 直接成为下一个瞎子  直奔美国
<kevinstar>  gebjgd 这个有点危险，需要同志
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 想空手套白狼?
<george_> 解释一下！~~小弟良民
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 嘿嘿
<soiamso> onlylove: GDP有个屁用，出口是为了救美国，买个保险。
<onlylove> soiamso: 知道那东西没用，但是有人要那东西好看，明白？
<soiamso> onlylove: 现在也没有整天吹GDP，地方官员还往小里报，比统计局的数少
<kevinstar> MeaCulpa, 多大本事能进ibm？
<onlylove> soiamso: 反正我家那边是基本靠房地产了
<george_> 你家是哪的？
<onlylove> 一个小县城而又
<onlylove> 而已
<george_> 。。。。
<george_> 俺也是
<george_> 小县城威武
<soiamso> onlylove: 城里的屋，城外人买，城外人买不起了，城市就开始转移。
<george_> 发展的快
<gebjgd> 小县城多好
<gebjgd> 地头蛇就吃够了
<kevinstar> onlylove, 豆瓣要求1年网站运维经验，我没有
<onlylove> kevinstar: 没就没，去试试了
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 给豆瓣 做运维?
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 那能多少钱
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 不是钱的问题
<onlylove> kevinstar: 说起来豆瓣要求熟悉arch或者gentoo
<soiamso> onlylove: 小县城搞，就绝对是这几年D的行政系统漏洞百出导致的。
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 那是什么问题?  为了给人民服务?
<onlylove> soiamso: 没办法的事情了……反正……说不明白
<kevinstar> onlylove, 问题hr只看第一个就把你简历刷了
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你不会注水啊
<kevinstar> onlylove, 我是老实人
<onlylove> kevinstar: 要学会做简历，明白不
<onlylove> kevinstar: 那你和我一起做helpdesk吧
<kevinstar> onlylove, 不要
<onlylove> kevinstar: 那我没办法帮你了
<kevinstar> onlylove, 我喜欢做运维
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你做过运维么你就说喜欢
<onlylove> kevinstar: 电话24小时开机
<kevinstar> onlylove, 做过啊
<Hamsten> qustion:helpdesk是什么哦?????????
<kevinstar> Hamsten, 字面意思吗
<soiamso> onlylove: 人人有房是不可能的，像我家里一人一套我感觉D的领导真他妈恶心，没有几个会搞经济，导致所有财产都是房子。
<onlylove> kevinstar: 做过就说做过，你不是有一年工作经验么
<kevinstar> onlylove, 不是网站
<gebjgd> 话说豆瓣给钱多么
<onlylove> kevinstar: 和网站没关系的
<kevinstar> onlylove, 而且不是连续的
<Hamsten> kevinstar:不懂额............
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你只要熟悉运维就可以了
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 豆瓣做运维能给2w?
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 他们不需要搞经济，别倒在自己手里就好
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 你缺钱？
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 谁不缺钱?
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 借你1000
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 你不差钱?
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 1000欧?
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 没啊，4500
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 4500?
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你不管是不是连续的，你只要说你有一年经验，然后hr那关就过了
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 北京?  你开玩笑呢?
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 杭州
<onlylove> kevinstar: hr什么都不懂的，你说实话肯定不行
<gebjgd> kevinstar: 也够呛
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 包吃住
<Hamsten> a qustion........Helpdesk是一种职业？？
<onlylove> kevinstar: 你的目的是骗过hr获得面试机会
<onlylove> Hamsten: 你以为呢
<gebjgd> onlylove: kevinstar 之后在面试中被鄙视
<onlylove> gebjgd: 他确实工作过一年啊
<kevinstar> gebjgd, 鄙视没关系啊
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<Hamsten> reply.......那么helpdesk是什么职业呢？不懂额.........
<kevinstar> Hamsten, 字面意思  help desk
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 股票到今天都不可以买跌，就可以看出管理层有多愚昧
<kevinstar> Hamsten, 这个工作浮动打，权利有的高 ，有的低
<gebjgd> soiamso: 你知道的太多了
<Hamsten> reply........麻烦翻译一下，呵呵.........
<onlylove> soiamso: 肉食者谋之
<onlylove> soiamso: 难道你要说肉食者鄙，未能远谋？
<onlylove> 下班
<kevinstar> Hamsten, http://baike.baidu.com/view/1150242.htm
<kk> kevinstar s, ⇪ HelpDesk_百度百科
<Hamsten> reply....Thanks......
<kevinstar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help_desk
<kk> kevinstar ⇪ ti: Help desk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<kevinstar> Hamsten, 你是robot
<kevinstar> ？
<Hamsten> 不是
<Hamsten> ......................
 * kevinstar 我只想要个有趣点的工作，谁有网站，我免费给他干
 * kevinstar 不要钱
<wzssyqa> kevini
<Hamsten> 哇，可以吗？？？？
<kevinstar> Hamsten, 可以啊
<wzssyqa> kevinstar: 做网站？
<kevinstar> wzssyqa, 运维
<kevinstar> wzssyqa, 网站开发那都是心血啊，谁白干啊？运维的话，白干，我拿经验，他拿钱。
<Hamsten> 哇就说嘛................................................
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • fcitx 二三候选项能否设置为左右SHIFT。。？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401792 配置工具里。。 为什么其他的快捷键都是输入任意键，偏偏二三后选项这个，是个文本框。？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 oxstco — 2013-02-28 17:54
<Hamsten> kk:你好
<wzssyqa> IAmKami: 红旗最近怎么没动静了
<Hamsten> kk这个bot可以聊天吗？
<gebjgd> 据新华社的消息，上海市第一中级人民法院24日作出一审宣判，认定两名淘宝店主境外代购大量商品偷逃税款，犯有走私普通货物罪。据悉这是上海宣判的首例海外代购、偷税走私刑事案件。
<gebjgd> 法院的消息显示，这两名淘宝店主均为“80后”，两人均被判处有期徒刑一年，缓刑一年六个月。其中一人被处罚金10万元人民币，另一人被处罚金8.1万元，扣押在案的走私物品予以没收。
<gebjgd> 经过核定，刘欣欣偷逃应缴税款合计9.9万余元，范琳偷逃应缴税款8万余元，被认定涉嫌走私。上海海关表示，以牟利为目的的“海外代购”，一旦触及走私“高压线”，将受到法律法规惩处。
<imtxc> 一个有多行的宏在gdb里面怎么单步调试呢？ -g3好像不行
<cleamoon> 平壤崔承浩：前天抽了他100个嘴巴子，他很愤 怒，但是没敢说；第二天抽了他80个嘴巴，他说他看到了生活的希望；第三天抽了他50个嘴巴， 他夸抽他的人是进步的；第四天抽了他30个嘴巴，他跪下感动不易；第五天抽他了20个嘴巴，他感恩戴德..他已经习惯了在感动中挨嘴巴子。他就是中国人
<cleamoon> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/--CnN3SpF458/US8ZDKfhQYI/AAAAAAAA8F0/avWZee3y78g/s0/PPwTk.jpg
<Hamsten> ................................................................搞什么？
<imtxc> ,,,
<imtxc> 这是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> someone can tell me why ? http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/227978.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Ubuntu与麒麟合作发布UbuntuKylin_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<cleamoon> 我艹： http://twitpic.com/c7e3lq
<kk> cleamoon s, ⇪ @石明然:这张照片是我五分钟以前在西城区西便门附近拍的，本想拍拍今天北京的沙尘暴发发牢骚，居然拍到了飞碟，我刚放大了看了又... on Twitpic
<archl> oh, bullshit
<archl> thunderbird and IRC?
<GUNDAM> aria2怎么用？ 有点用不懂！
<cfy> iPerl: Perl好用么？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 安卓更新了 chrome，字体难看了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401797 刚更新的。发现字体渲染变慢了，效果还不行。笔画变粗了些，看起来一坨一坨的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2013-02-28 19:12
<eexp> cfy: 说啥呢。你还问
<lei_> kde中alt+f2 这个快捷键可以改吗？
<jiero> lei_: 可以
<jiero> eexp:  温莎公爵
<lei_> jiero: 在哪里改的啊
<eexp> The forum is currently being upgraded. We anticipate it may be unavailable until 19:00 UTC, although we hope to be back sooner. Staff will be available during the day here to provide updates. You can access other support options here
<\cx> cfy: char bytes[1] 有啥用?
<jiero> lei_: kde有统一设置的，键盘
<lei_> jiero: 我在快捷键设置里没有找到这一项啊
<cfy> \rs: don't know......
<cleamoon>  许多宣传口号，如“没有‘共产党’就没有‘新中国’，“只有‘共产党’才能救‘人民”，都明显违反了≪广告法≫关于禁止使用‘绝对化用语’和’保证性承诺‘的规定，属于虚假宣传。设想一下，如果一个广告说：“只有’马应龙‘才能治’痔疮”，是一定会被重罚甚至停业整顿的。
<cfy> eexp: 嘻嘻
<cfy> \cx: 哦。。。我知道了。。
<\cx> cfy: ?
<cfy> \cx: bytes[2]才有用吧
<\cx> cfy: 为什么?
<cfy> \cx: bytes[1]能有啥用？
<cfy> \cx: puts啊之类的
<\cx> cfy: 不知道, 别人问我.
<cfy> \cx: 比如有些面向字符串操作的
<cleamoon> 草泥马： http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e04755jw1e293zm731yj.jpg
<cfy> \cx: 哦。。。可以用在memcpy之类的函数上
<gfrog> cfy: 嘿
<cfy> gfrog: hi
<\cx> cfy: 不是, 是个结构体的最后一个元素~
<cfy> \cx: 那是为了对齐吧，
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 你可以下去玩了。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 那么简单的笨蛋道理，我3岁就懂了。。。
<\cx> cfy: 不是吧.. 默认也会帮你对齐
 * jiero 认为多数人再道理上就是笨蛋啊。
<cfy> \cx: 不是很明白。。。。
<\cx> cfy: 我也不知道....
<cfy> \cx: 看下汇编？
<\cx> cfy: 不想看...
<cfy> \cx: ......
<\cx> cfy: 不懂汇编.
<cfy> \cx: ...
<\cx> cfy: 64位, 默认的对齐是pack 8?
<cfy> \cx: 小窗
<gfrog> jiero: 罗姐儿
<jiero> gfrog: 哥哥。。。能不能不要欺负我了
<gfrog> jiero: 肿么了？ 被人煮了？
<jiero> gfrog: 水肿？
<eexp> nnnnd 用xmpp登录weibo。发现我回到了以前的一个帐号。
<wobu> MSN的新浪机器人，再也不上线了
<jiero> .
<jiero> haiku system
<jiero> 哈。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 从法律的角度看
<jiero> cleamoon:  你该被发配，永不得返回
<cleamoon> jiero, 没打算返回
 * jiero 默默的看着 cleamoon
<cleamoon> 呵呵
<macrox> 还是用汉语舒服
<eexp> empathy登录weibo了。啥也没出。搞啥
<macrox> 为啥我在这个系统上连qq都按不上啊
<eexp> weibo强奸开启个人网页。
<jiero> macrox: 本来就不能用腾讯的
<jiero> macrox: 2年都没改动的东西就不能用了。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04启动无法进入图形界面！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401805 昨天更新了一下，到了更新flashplayer时，下载下不动，我就强关了更新，然后重启就无法进入图形界面了，一点图形都看不到，是灰屏的。 crtl. + alt. + f1进入字符界面没问题，再切回图形还是灰 …
<jiero> eexp 你还有那台 Nvidia 7300GT的电脑么。能用新的系统不？
<jiero> freeflying
<jiero> freeflying: 借个单反相机去拍照啊。
<GUNDAM> aria2如何继续上次未完成的任务？
<eexp> jiero: 没了
<jiero> eexp: 你卖了？还是送人了？
<jiero> GUNDAM: 哦，我记得我直接 history | grep aria2c 看的。
<eexp> 废弃的。归还报废
<jiero> eexp: 。。。厉害啊。
<jiero> eexp: 我的破本子还卖了 $42
<GUNDAM> jiero: 看到了，你们用什么下载器？
<eexp> 。
<jiero> GUNDAM: 我不怎么下载。直接 Downthemall!
<jiero> GUNDAM: 或者直接 firefox 自带的
<CyrusYzGTt> firefox +1
<GUNDAM> jiero: 不过貌似没有我的下载记录，因为我用的是firefox插件调用的aria2c
<jiero> GUNDAM: 没用过啊。。。那个真不知道
<GUNDAM> jiero: 好吧，我研究下～
<IronWard> wget
<CyrusYzGTt> lftp
<jiero> 真差劲啊。。。
<jiero> NV 7300 GT 跑 GNOME-Shell 的速度和 FX 5200 没区别。。。
<jiero> 卡的半死
<freeflying> jiero: unity多好
<jiero> freeflying:  。。。
<eexp> freeflying: 如果是纯c的unity，就好。
<eexp> 破py的，不好
<jiero> freeflying: 内存就报表了
<jiero> freeflying: 其实我用的 deepin的。
<freeflying> jiero: deepin咋样啊
<cusion> 我的ubuntu server 12.04系统在断电重启之后，有一个用户目录下的东西全部丢失，只剩一个Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop和一个README.txt，这是什么问题？
<jiero> freeflying: 其实我不知道。随意的下载了，然后用台老机实验，结果似乎比1年前测试的要慢。
<jiero> freeflying: 好吧，一年前测试的是debian的 gnome-shell。
<jiero> freeflying:  Deepin和Unity的不同点是，Unity的左边栏太显眼。。。基本上实现总是被勾引去了。
<jiero> 视线
<cusion> 有没有高手知道？
<eexpress> :-*
<cusion> 什么是login passphrase？
<iyzsong> - -b
<kk> : define:login passphrase？ http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=define:login%20passphrase%EF%BC%9F ' Hello, I just installed the testing version of Debian with the option to setup encrypted home directories. I used a passphrase that I now want to.
<cusion> 是什么原因导致用户目录下的文件被加密了呢？
<jiero> freeflying: 还有 unity 的2大缺陷：1，窗口吸附太自动化，拖着窗口时，经常跑到别的桌面去。。。受不了。 2. 复杂。需要学。经常忘，否则有些不好用。。。
<yh> 0)
<yh> kk: 1+1=?
<cusion> kk: 还是没搞懂什么意思
<freeflying> jiero: 你用了13.04没
<yh> 小白机器人
<jiero> freeflying: 没。
<jiero> freeflying:  是 wayland 的？
 * jiero 其实现在新闻都不怎么看了
<jiero> 512MB *2 29元，买内存升级。
<freeflying> jiero: 不是
<jiero> freeflying: 哦。我现在懒了，直接用稳定的吧。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04, Sound settings问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401808 将ubuntu 12.04更新后，发现耳机和主机的扬声器同时有声音。于是打算在点击system settings->Sound里面关闭掉扬声器，结果发现点system settings->Sound不能弹出设置声音的窗口，也关不掉systemsettings的窗口， …
<freeflying> jiero: 13.04很稳定
<jiero> freeflying:  AMD 3800+ 和 1GB RAM 足够Unity 么。。。
<jiero> 7300GT 显卡。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 啥年代了，你居然只有1G的RAM?
<jiero> freeflying: 给老电脑么。
<jiero> freeflying: 虽然我只有老电脑
 * jiero 可以花 29元快递两条 512MB内存补充上，就变2GB了。
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs编辑LaTex文档时 “C-c C-c“ 和“C-c C-v”变成not defined了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401813 如题，求教如何恢复，好像是我设置pdf预览为evince的时候改掉了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mathematica — 2013-02-28 21:47
<jiero>  潍坊 AQI: 潍坊 實時空氣質量指數（AQI）378	 重度污染
 * jiero 好奇，2GB RAM 为啥挺贵呐。
<gfrog> cfy: 嗨
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • gtk:工具栏已经加入标签页，但是显示得很怪。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401819 工具栏有点怪.jpg 项目地址：https://github.com/NoIE/bedit 以前我试过将工具栏加入标签当中，结果失败了，原因是少了一行 toolbar.show_all()。 现在加入了，但是工具栏都缩到了一个下拉列表当 …
<cusion> exit
<cfy> gfrog: hi:)
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<eexp> gfrog: 嘎嘛，有好玩的没
<gfrog> eexp: 感冒了，好玩不？
<jiero> eexp 玩孩子。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 感冒了，哦。可以去露营了。
<eexpress> gfrog: 帝都那地方，感冒可能引发连串的病症。
<gfrog> jiero: 啥逻辑？
<gfrog> eexpress: 还好啦，只是伤风了。
<eexpress> 破伤风？很严重的哦。
<eexpress> lol
<jiero> gfrog: 今天我得到了6个葡萄酒开瓶工具，看来可以固定帐篷
<eexpress> jiero: 去酒吧了？
<jiero> gfrog: 呃。没逻辑啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。没
<jiero> eexpress: 就是送酒的不要开瓶器了。捡到了
<gfrog> eexpress: 没破，坏神。
<freeflying> 谁用arch的
<jiero> gfrog:  破坏神
<eexpress> jiero: 似乎酒吧，都是别人凶器开酒瓶盖子的
<eexpress> gfrog: ..
<cfy> eexpress: 为啥你有两个账号在。。
<freeflying> eexpress: 有这么厉害的凶器？
<jiero> eexpress: 神啊。是葡萄酒啊。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 侯总儿。
<eexpress> 为了推销酒水，必须的
<gfrog> jiero: 拿那么多瓶起子干嘛，乃遇见推销酒的妹纸了？
<jiero> eexpress: 虽然说我曾经用螺丝钉开启过。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 正在看systemd
<jiero> gfrog: 。无论何时我都很平静，不会买妹子的东西。
<gfrog> freeflying: 研究beaker中，好奇为毛蛋蛋酱竟然这么推崇这货。
<gfrog> jiero: 你控大叔？
<eexpress> gfrog: 蛋蛋在步微菜的后尘。 freeflying 微菜推销的 systemd
<jiero> gfrog: 我控妹子
<gfrog> eexpress: 我都恨死systemd了
<gfrog> jiero: 那还不买妹纸的帐。。
<jiero> gfrog: 一事对一事。
<debianer> 请问vpn代理是全局的吗？
<eexpress> 是吧。还有oss4。 gfrog
<gfrog> eexpress: oss4从来没用过，不评论。
<gfrog> eexpress: 倒是pa那个渣渣看起来很不爽。
<eexpress> 这就是oss4的卖点嘛。不延迟等
<eexpress> pa其实是架构，好吧。
<freeflying> gfrog: beaker是啥
<eexpress> 规划的架构，是系统必须的
<gfrog> freeflying: 明天问蛋蛋酱乃就知道了。
<jiero> eexpress: 对了，你现在做什么工作啊。
<gfrog> eexpress: pa是渣渣
<eexpress> 没啥
<eexpress> 现在pa早不延迟了。没啥问题。 gfrog
<gfrog> eexpress: 延迟问题最近没发现，我是不爽丫的配置工具
 * gfrog 好困，爬床养病
<eexpress> pactl 这些？那是，参数都搞长长的，复杂的
<freeflying> gfrog: 随着Greg要把d-bus搞进内核， systemd估计以后也要进
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> 蛋蛋和 hamo都不常见了
<eexpress> 你喜欢alsa的各种声道控制？
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 你直接用ovirt搞？
<kaho> hi bot
<GUNDAM> aria2的配置怎么保存？
<GUNDAM> 请问 aria2的配置怎么保存？
<star_chl> 有mac下编译chromium浏览器的朋友么？
<sj> hi...
<piggybox> star_chl: 可以直接下，不用自己编
<star_chl> piggybox我想改动一点功能
<star_chl> 支持平滑缩放，仅此要求而已
<piggybox> star_chl: 平滑缩放？不是平滑滚动？
<star_chl> enna
<fivesheep_> piggybox: 早啊
<kk>  05:09
<LiaoTao> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-01
<jiero> freeflying:  adam8157和 hamo 这么热爱自己的工作么，已经不来这里了。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：想把本地的语音发到远程电脑的音箱，请问该如何做？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401835 如题，单位工作中需要实现的一个功能，不能用QQ等在线工具，利用局域网实现这种功能。 A机和B机，A机可以是任何操作系统，B机只能是ubuntu，在A机 …
<kingbo> 早
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 在吗？
<IwwI>  /usr/lib/apt/methods/http 这个可以发送我电脑的文件给服务器?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 做路由以及iptables配置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401847 拓扑： 一台ubuntu 10.04的服务器 eth1连接子网1，网段10.10.10.0/24 eth2连接子网2，网段20.20.20.0/24 目的： 1、两个子网中均是Windows的PC，需要子网1中的PC能够使用远程桌面访问到子网2的PC，并且只能使用 …
<yuxans> kk: ubuntu 开 IPv4 转发，其他机器将 gateway 指向 linux IP 即可
<chenshaoju> 小朋友大家早上好～
<MeaCulpa> 早
<byzantium> 大家好
<byzantium> 麻烦问下 dpkg -i  *.deb
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<byzantium> 的时候
<byzantium> 报错：   dpkg-deb(subprocess): data: internal gzip read error: '<fd:0>: invalid stored block lengths'
<byzantium> 有遇到过的吗？
<IwwI> byzantium: 换个 deb 包试试,可能文件损坏
<byzantium> IwwI, 好的 我试试 谢谢
<cherrot> 早 各位
<tryit> adam8157哪去了？
<airead> 06r5ng every6ne
<IronWard> 大伙早
<IwwI> http://www.osedu.net/article/linux/2010-10-18/41.html
<kk> IwwI ⇪ ti: 通过/proc/sys/net/ipv4/优化Linux下网络性能
<airead> 06rn5ng every6ne <--> morning everyone, 谁知道是为什么？
<IwwI> airead: fn+NumLock
<airead> IwwI, Genius!
<bigml> 发个招聘信息
<bigml> https://gist.github.com/bigml/5061934
<kk> bigml ⇪ ti: zhaopin.txt
<bigml> 有意者请邮件联系
<airead> bigml, 哎呀，就是地方不太合适
<soiamso> bigml: 主语言？
<bigml> c
<bigml> 有熟人有兴趣的麻烦推荐一下
<airead> 好
<byzantium> IwwI, 好了，谢谢 ，原来更新这个deb的脚本错误了
<IwwI> byzantium: o
<lispghosts> sd
<lispghost> s
<MeaCulpa> 现在流行gist贴代码？ 啥接口？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 用了windows7一段时间后，竟然喜欢上windows7了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401854 这个windows7确实比windows xp强得多。我是因为受不了windows xp的故障和死机才用的ubuntu。可是自从ubuntu12.04推出以后，也是不断的死机和卡壳，受不了了 windows7清晰流程，操作顺手。和ub …
 * MeaCulpa 还是要key阿auth阿啥的，土
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p2 (2013-02-27) [i686-linux] 
<MeaCulpa> Gists 虽然不wrap长line, 但是内嵌的代码控件导致需要多一个focus操作才可以scroll, 麻烦，乱。还是dpaste好~~  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5062172 http://dpaste.com/1008428/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: stdin
<onlylove> nnnnnnd……不爽
<sunsweet> 用kvm建的windows7为什么很卡，它不是全虚拟化吗
<jiero> libreoffice for android daily build http://dev-builds.libreoffice.org/daily/master/Android-ARM@24-Bytemark-Hosting/current/
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Index of /daily/master/Android-ARM@24-Bytemark-Hosting/current
<soiamso> sunsweet: 半虚拟化比全虚拟化性能好
<jiero> sunsweet: 好像 kvm 不知道windows 怎么驱动的？
<IwwI> win7 开机就要占用800MB内存
<jiero> 卡是不是说图形界面？
<sunsweet> en
<sunsweet> 最后我换成virtulbox了
<jiero> kvm 主要不是用图形的
<sunsweet> 有的vps用的kvm
<IwwI> win7 的桌面也是用 directX 画的
 * jiero 记得用kvm的多数不是图形操作
<sunsweet> 哦
<jiero> 谁有android测试下libreoffice。
<jiero> freeflying: 测试下  http://dev-builds.libreoffice.org/daily/master/Android-ARM@24-Bytemark-Hosting/current/
<freeflying> jiero: 测试啥
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/38152/360-open-day
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 360举办开放日 周鸿祎回应“黑匣子之谜” - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<sunsweet> 在play商店下载的
<jiero> freeflying:  android 版本的 libreoffice
<jiero> 碰到了奇特的bug啊。。。一旦不用外接显示器， 屏幕就持续不断的闪。。。
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> jiero: 我笔记本上都极少用libreoffice
<XwinX> eexp:
<onlylove> jiero: 我前几天也遇到过，当时就差换主板了……不过是windows7而且是偶发的
<onlylove> jiero: 最后因为出保修了不了了之
<jiero> onlylove: 唔。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 慢，和6年前一样慢。
 * cherrot 求教 GET 请求中的XSS攻击原理。。。
<soiamso> cherrot: wikipedia
<cherrot> soiamso, 我看不懂具体的场景
<halida_> 路过。。
<\rs> cherrot: ?
<lispghost> soiamso: is
<soiamso> lispghost: ?
<cherrot> soiamso, \rs 在URL最后跟一空格 然后是 STYLE=expression 这种，竟然也能执行，IE也太弱了吧
<cherrot> \rs, 不明白的是这种GET参数为什么会被执行，服务器没有返回GET参数到页面里啊
<lispghost> 大家在干吗。。
<\rs> cherrot: 我剛開始學習前端開發……
<lispghost> 上班没事来逛逛
<cherrot> \rs, 一下提了8个XSS漏洞给我。。。
<soiamso> cherrot: 这个是服务器端没有检测返回的参数的类型，这种情况多出现在duck type 类型编写的http handler
<cherrot> soiamso, 参数的确没有做校验，可是既然我没有把get请求返回的话，请求参数包含的表达式为什么会被执行呢？
<lispghost> ..
<linjunhalida> 路过。。
<lispghost> a ?
<lispghost> 什么情况
<Guest14660> 大家好，我用的xubuntu，打开软件中心的时候，闪一下，软件中心就自动退出了
<soiamso> cherrot: 作为开发者，检查所有 客户给你的值就可以避免问题了
<lispghost> 它罢工了
<Guest14660> 大家好，我用的xubuntu，打开软件中心的时候，闪一下，软件中心就自动退出了，请问应该怎么打开软件中心呢？
<lispghost> Guest14660: 猛击i就好了
<cherrot> soiamso, 恩，多谢啦 :)
<Guest14660> 有没有和我一样的情况呢？
<lispghost> 哈哈
<cherrot> Guest14660, 在终端运行看看是什么导致退出的？
<soiamso> cherrot: 你要配合 socat, wireshark 之类的东西就能看到通讯流程了
<soiamso> lispghost: 你搞lisp ?
<Guest14660> 大家好，我用的xubuntu，打开软件中心的时候，闪一下，软件中心就自动退出了，请问应该怎么打开软件中心呢？
<cherrot> soiamso, 恩 IE的开发人员工具太不给力
<Guest14660> 有人在吗
<lispghost> soiamso: 恩啊
<kk> Guest14660, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<lispghost> Guest14660: sudo apt-get update
<lispghost>  
<lispghost> 　　sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lispghost>  
<lispghost> 　　sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<lispghost> Guest14660: 试试这个
<lispghost> Guest14660: 看看好不好用
<lispghost> Guest14660: ？在？？？
<lispghost> soiamso: 你呢？我随便搞搞
<soiamso> lispghost: 不知道要搞什么
<lispghost> so
<lispghost> soiamso: 我是接触emacs所以搞搞的
<lispghost> soiamso: 可以做做项目啊
<lispghost> soiamso: lisp可以做很多东西的
<lispghost> soiamso: 你学的是哪种方言？
<soiamso> lispghost: 就是不知道搞什么项目
<lispghost> 你想做的都行啊
<lispghost> soiamso: 也可以做网站之类的
<lispghost> 很多啊
<soiamso> lispghost: 重点就是不知道搞什么项目
<lispghost> 。。
<lispghost> 只要你想的
<lispghost> 都可以
<soiamso> lispghost: 一个人搞没什么意思。。
<lispghost> google下，看看别人做了什么项目
<lispghost> 或者github上
<lispghost> 你现在学到什么程度了啊
<soiamso> lispghost: lisp 0级
<lispghost> 哈哈
<lispghost> 没事
<lispghost> 慢慢学
<lispghost> 一般新手入门貌似都是学的commom lisp
<lispghost> lisp也可以写网络方面的东西
<linjunhalida> 最近北京lisp聚会。
<linjunhalida> 大家应该知道的吧。
<lispghost> 恩
<lispghost> 是的
<lispghost> 知道
<lispghost> 可惜人在上海
<soiamso> lispghost:  我也不是非要用什么语言的，我haskell, C , vala 都可以搞 就是不知道搞什么
<linjunhalida> 昨天见到黄涧石了。
<linjunhalida> 在周四hack thursday上面。
<lispghost> shlug里面也有人弄lisp的
<linjunhalida> clojure蛮火的嘛。
<linjunhalida> 可以从这个入手lisp。
<lispghost> linjunhalida: 你去shlug了昨天？
<linjunhalida> 对。昨天的活动不是shlug，只是人多是shlug的。
<MeaCulpa> emacs就是境界高，接触emacs了都会想碰朋lisp, vim用户可以毛vimscript都不看
<linjunhalida> hacking thursday。
<lispghost> 恩
<linjunhalida> common lisp少碰。。。
<lispghost> 你在上海的？
<lispghost> 有机会认识下啊
<linjunhalida> 恩，加我吧。
<linjunhalida> 我是机械唯物主义： blog.linjunhalida.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 网络寻租 (@ linjunhalida.com)
<lispghost> 上学还是工作呢？
<linjunhalida> 工作很久了。
<lispghost> 哇哦
<lispghost> 我才工作
<lispghost> 后辈了。
<linjunhalida> 计算机领域不是看前背后背的，还是看学的东西的深度。。
<linjunhalida> 我学的东西深度还是不够的。
<linjunhalida> ubuntu都不是很了解。。
<lispghost> 多接触撒~~
<linjunhalida> 现在用mac了，难接触了。。
<lispghost> 额
<MeaCulpa> 要说赚钱，还是推荐vba
<MeaCulpa> 诸位谁能master之，可以给暴有钱的主打工了~
<MeaCulpa> 天价掏粪工
<\cx> \
 * \cx 觉得alps的简易轴键盘还是挺值的.
<\rs> linjunhalida: hi
<\rs> linjunhalida: 你不在的時候我到你們那個工作室玩過~
<linjunhalida> \rs你好~
<linjunhalida> 看来熟人真多。。
<\rs> MeaCulpa: vba是啥？
<\cx> Visual Basic for Applications?
<\rs> linjunhalida: 你是？
<\rs> cherrot: 哪8個？
<linjunhalida> \rs: https://twitter.com/linjunhalida
<\rs> lispghost: 你是？
<\rs> linjunhalida: 發錯的，我知道你是誰
<linjunhalida> \rs 你是？我follow下~
<\rs> linjunhalida: HaskRay... 但是 twitter 玩得少
<linjunhalida> 那么请问你主要玩什么？
<linjunhalida> 我加起来~
<sunsweet> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<sunsweet> 刚安装的ubuntu
<\rs> 玩cs各種各樣東西
<sunsweet> 本地可以ssh 127.0.0.1
<\rs> 各種pl也玩
<linjunhalida> \rs 那么可以玩的东西太多了。。
<\rs> linjunhalida: 是啊，學不完了……現在在學習前端
<IwwI>  /usr/lib/apt/methods/http 这个可以发送我电脑的文件给服务器?
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 这样的显卡应该安装哪个版本的驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401860 我对于显卡没有什么了解，只是知道我的显卡是集成的nvidia显示芯片。 ubuntu 系统检测为： Quote: nvidia c68 [Geforce 7050PV / nForce 630a] 我知道系统死机不稳定是和这个该死的显卡驱动有关系，所 …
<MeaCulpa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assigned_/8_IPv4_address_blocks
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: List of assigned /8 IPv4 address blocks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MeaCulpa> A类IP的主
<MeaCulpa> GE 居然是3.x.x.x ....比美军还牛
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch安装问题～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401863 安装完重启后提示vmlinuz-linux not found 看WIKI来复制命令行安装的，但不知道哪里出了问题～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ice-06 — 2013-03-01 12:55
<cherrot> 最新版本的 chrome 26 beta 不能修改源码了？？
<\rs> cherrot: 我的行號和源碼字體不一致：http://i.imm.io/XLed.jpeg
<cherrot> \rs, 这是什么编辑器？
<cherrot> \rs, 话说你的字体挺漂亮的
<\rs> cherrot: chrome console
<kk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 献给linuxdeepin的陈欧体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401865 你只见过微软的易用，却不了解Linux的强悍；你轻视我们的努力，我证明我的非凡；你嘲笑我邯郸学步，重复无用功，我斜视你固步自封，技术够烂；你说我痴心妄想，注定不会成功，我会凯旋而归， …
<cherrot> \rs, 你字体高度的原因吧。另外 背景色 字体 你都怎么搞出来得？
<\rs> cherrot: 網上找了段 .config/google-chrome/Default/User\ StyleSheets/Custom.css
<cherrot> \rs, 晓得了。 字体line-height和height 去掉试试看。我在纠结为什么不能修改source
<\rs> cherrot: 都不知道 devtool 自身的樣式怎麼看……各種 id 都不知道指的什麼……
<cherrot> \rs, 也是。。。让你custom 哈哈
<cherrot> \rs, 你就把line-height全都去掉 这个只对字体游泳
<cherrot> \rs, 有用
<\rs> cherrot: 嗯，好了：http://i.imm.io/XLhU.jpeg
<\rs> cherrot: 原來的好多地方用了 font-size 全部刪掉統一到一處了
<cherrot> \rs, 行距好大。。
<cherrot> \rs, 看代码会很累的 :(
<\rs> cherrot: en
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨
<\rs> cherrot: 只有 Elements 和 Sources 設置了暗色，其他面板都沒有。而且也找不到其他面板的 class/id 是什麼……
<cherrot> roylez, momo~
<roylez> cherrot: 我又想折腾oss了
<roylez> cherrot: 闲的...
<cherrot> roylez, 为毛？
<roylez> cherrot: 闲的
<cherrot> roylez, 我是不懂有啥好折腾的
<cherrot> roylez, 你看看人家hamo 找到幸福以后都不带理我们的了
<roylez> 他俩不是蜜月去了吧
<MeaCulpa> 他俩 估计在看房子了
<cherrot> roylez, 羡慕呀
<ugoub> 如何将/var/log/apt/下的history*的文件写入到文本文件中？gz的vi可以直接看到文件内容。但cat会认为它是压缩包。只能先解压再读取么？
<\rs> ugoub: bzcat
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 加州貌似是可以同性婚姻的，那个Star Trek里的鬼子，Mr Sulu, 就是个, 每天在FB上老公长老公短的
<ugoub> \rs: 哦，我试试，多谢
<\rs> ugoub: zcat
<jiero> roylez cherrot 。。。
 * jiero 抱抱两个臭男人。
<ugoub> \rs: 哦
<cherrot> jiero, momo~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我昨天查了下 P 指的是婆，T指的是Tomboy
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ~ Mr. Sulu 看来是P
<jiero> roylez MeaCulpa 。。。你们都不知道啊。 虽然我完全没在意这些。。。
<roylez> jiero: 你是纯p
<jiero> roylez 。去死。
<lispghost> 你们在讨论啥东东
<lispghost> 咋听不懂
<jiero> lispghost: 少儿不宜。
<roylez> jiero: 果然我泄露了真相
<lispghost> jiero: 额。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ... 你的一切都与你的器官相左
<onlylove> roylez: 怎么能随便泄露真像呢
<IwwI> http://www.bricsys.com/zh_CN/
<sevk> IwwI s, ⇪ Bricsys - 2D CAD和3D 直接建模的。dwg
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> roylez MeaCulpa 你们两个无理取闹。。。
 * sevk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p2 (2013-02-27) [i686-linux] 
<lispghost> 冷清了
<cfy> liuhangb1n: 哈，机械唯物主义，昨天你们聊得咋样？
<cfy> liuhangb1n: common lisp
<liuhangb1n> ?
<cfy> liuhangb1n: ....
<liuhangb1n> cfy: 我不是 机械唯物主义 ...
<cfy> liuhangb1n: 哦，名字太像了。。。
<liuhangb1n> 话说我的名字不知道怎么改成这个了
<cfy> ...
<lispghost> 可以改名字呀
<lispghost> 把名字改下就好了，，
<liuhangb1n>  /nikc 改不了
<liuhangb1n>  /nick
<liuhangb1n> test
<lispghost> 为什么改不了
<kk> liuhangb1n, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<liuhangb1n> 我加了两个 irc server
<feng> 我可以改啊
<feng> 我现在不是变了么
<lisphost> 你为啥不可以
<lisphost> 两个irc server?
<liuhangb1n> 我知道，我那个server 里面的nick 能改， freenode 里面改不了
<liuhangb1n> 我退出重进一下吧
<liuhangbin> 现在好了吧
<lisphost> 美好
<lisphost> 还是那个名字
<liuhangbin> 我注册的就是这个
<lisphost> ......
<liuhangbin> 刚才那个 i 变成 I 了
<lisphost> 你就把l换成了i
<lisphost> 尴尬了。。
<liuhangbin> 机械唯物主义的 nick 是啥？
<liuhangbin> 最近好久没看python的邮件列表了
<lisphost> 尴尬。。
<lisphost> linjunhalida是这个吧
<lisphost> 都是l开头。。。
<liuhangbin> 这个差别好大……
<lisphost> 话说你这个名字是啥意思啊
<liuhangbin> 这个就是我名字……
<lisphost> 尴尬了，我也是l开头
<lisphost> 汗
<lisphost> å°´å°¬
<lisphost> 你弄个英文名多好。。。
<liuhangbin> 我注册的时候以前用的nick 已经被注册了，没办法
<ugoub> 谁知道synaptic里面的历史记录存放在哪里的？
<IwwI> ugoub: /var/log
<ugoub> IwwI: 恩正在哪儿找
<ugoub> IwwI: 是叫dpkg的log？
<IwwI>  /var/log/apt
<lisphost> ugoub: /root/.synaptic/log这个是么
<ugoub> IwwI: 恩apt里面的history*和synapic里面的history 记录不同
<ugoub> lisphost: 我找找
<ugoub> lispghost: 对的就是 多谢～
<lispghost> ugoub: 没事没事
<GUNDAM> :)
<Guest8926> ?
<lispghost> 有人在用cmake么？
<Guest8926> #help
<lispghost> 啥help
<IwwI> 我用 rake
<lispghost> rake?
<Guest8926> #quit
<lispghost> 这个我确实没有用过和接触过
<lispghost> 我在用的是cmake
<\cx_zzZ> Guest8926: 用 /help /quit
<lispghost> Guest8926: 他在试验，咩哈哈
<lispghost> IwwI:rake可以跨平台么？
<lispghost> IwwI: 应该是个轻量级的工具是么
<IwwI> lispghost: 可以的, 不过要调用 mingw-gcc
<IwwI> lispghost: 哦,不需要 mingw-gcc 的
<lispghost> IwwI: 原来如此，用的感觉顺手么？
<IwwI> lispghost: 还行,比较灵活
<roylez> cherrot: 你是不是用那个 irssi-notify？
<lispghost> IwwI: cmake可以生成visual studio工程的文件
<lispghost> IwwI: rake是类似的么？
<cherrot> roylez, 不用  我用xchat
<IwwI> lispghost: rake 不能生成 visual studio工程文件
<roylez> cherrot: 渣到爆
<cherrot> roylez, 之前还用的empathy呢。。
<\cx_zzZ> irssi-notify 是什么?
<lispghost> IwwI: 反正都不用写MAKEFILE了E
<ugoub> lispghost: 如何cd到/root下了，要么说没权限，要么说没cd这个命令，不知cd放在哪儿的，也不清楚是不是真没有cd
<lispghost> 哈哈
<IwwI> notify          /home/kk/.irssi/scripts/autorun/notify.pl
<lispghost> ugoub: sudo -i
<\cx_zzZ> cherrot: xchat不是收费的吗?
<lispghost> ugoub: cd到root
<\cx_zzZ> cherrot: 还是mirc好.
<ugoub> lispghost: 好的
<lispghost> \cx_zzZ: 啥时候收费了。。。
<cherrot> \cx_zzZ, 谁说的。。
<\cx_zzZ> lispghost: 有个试用期吧.
<lispghost> \cx_zzZ: 木有啊，原来一直用的啊
<cherrot> \cx_zzZ, 你想多了。。
<IwwI> 有个 xchat-gnome
<lispghost> \cx_zzZ: 现在不用xchat-gnome了
<\cx_zzZ> cherrot: 是吗>? xchat有mirc好用吗?
<lispghost> 用的ERC
<IwwI> windows下面可以用 erc 或 http://mibbit.com
<kk> IwwI s, ⇪ Mibbit chat network
<lispghost> erc在linux下也可以呀
<lispghost> 我就在用的哈
<IwwI> linux下面有更好的
<mengfei> window下可以用pidgin,我以前用的，现在我用thunderbird
<lispghost> IwwI: 我主要用emacs
<lispghost> IwwI: 所以用erc的
 * mengfei thunderbird确实不错
<IwwI> o
<lispghost> IwwI: 不想再开个客户端，懒，开个客户端在公司太显眼了。。
<cherrot> lispghost, 去终端  高端洋气
<lispghost> emacs可以让很多事情都隐藏的很深，哈哈
<onlylove> 谁在黑emacs系统
<lispghost> cherrot: 再加上tmux么，哈哈
<lispghost> onlylove: 谁在黑emacs？
<IwwI> lispghost: 公司可以开5个桌面
<mengfei> 我也是不想开多个客户端才试了下thunderbird，以前都是用pidgin windows版的，
<lispghost> IwwI: 啊？这么好的公司？
<IwwI> lispghost: 电脑的桌面有5个
<cherrot> IwwI, 5个X?
<lispghost> thunderbird我是因为里面可以用markdown插件所以才用的
<lispghost> markdown重度患者
<lispghost> IwwI: soga,我还以为五个显示屏，娃哈哈
<IwwI> cherrot: 虚拟的
<lispghost> 明天放假了同志们
<lispghost> 大家有什么有趣的事儿没啊？
<lispghost> 分享分享
<\rs> lispghost: 很多人反感 html email 的
<lispghost> \rs: 你指的是？
<lispghost> \rs: html我不会额，就会markdown
<lispghost> \rs: 简单易学，基本满足我写写博客啥的需求
<lispghost> \rs: 平时公司也用gitlab
<lispghost> \rs: 写个东西啥的方便
<lispghost> cmake看的蛋疼，教程貌似不多
<IronWard> Outlook的HTML mail太占地方
<lispghost> 中文教程看了没几页就发现有错误。。
<IronWard> cmake跟make有啥区别？
<lispghost> IronWard: cmake可以自动产生makefile
<lispghost> IronWard: 自己写动态库，静态库，产生安装文件，等等
<IronWard> 啊哟这个好
<lispghost> IronWard: 跨平台，同时可以产生像visual studio工程的文件
<lispghost> IronWard: 你在linux上做的项目，到了windows人家用个vs照样可以编译
<lispghost> IronWard: 如果你写个软件开源，用cmake可以让别人在windows上也可以跟你一起啊
<IwwI> visual studio的工程文件不复杂
<MeaCulpa> 这个Qmake都干的
<lispghost> 恩，这类的工具不少的
<lispghost> qmake是qt中使用的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 今天12.10更新后进入系统就只有一个800x640分辨率了，更换驱动后也没反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401869 如题，新手求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 猪肉蘑菇 — 2013-03-01 14:35
<lispghost> kk: 从12.04升级的么？
<cherrot> lispghost, 论坛的帖子
<tt64-test> hello
<kk> tt64-test, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<tt64-test> 哈哈， window 下使用 pidgin 上的
<tt64-test> 0install 真心不错
 * cherrot 求赠送妹子 可货到付款。。
<sunsweet_> linux
<tt64-test> exit
<IRChat> ...
<sunsweet_> ubuntu上安装virtualbox，虚拟机怎么全屏呀
<IRChat> 和Windows上的操作一样
<sunsweet_> 安装插件吗
<IRChat> 不用啊
<MeaCulpa> 屁精很好用，就是gtk恶心
<MeaCulpa> 屁精有些很好的针对irc的查检
<cherrot> sunsweet, 直接可以支持。 无缝模式需要安装增强包
<MeaCulpa> s/查检/插件
<sunsweet_> 我的就不能全屏，windows
<MeaCulpa> 要全屏干啥
<MeaCulpa> 那么完美的真透明，Linux里达不到的
<MeaCulpa> 领导在后面都看不到你在说啥
<sunsweet_> 用王银
<sunsweet_> 网银
<ugoub> ctrl F 可以全屏啊
<sunsweet_> ugoub, 我的不可以
<sunsweet_> ugoub, 中间有，四周都是黑的
<sunsweet_> 我的ubuntu没有装上显卡驱动
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1474799-1-3.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 速度围观，唐代的“鼠标”长这样_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • home/user/.local 目录下的文件能删除吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401873 因为电脑用的是固态，所以分给ubuntu的空间只有20g 编译qt以后，提示空间不足了， 在用户下面有一个.local/share 下面后几个由数字组成的文件夹，占用空间很大。 请问能删除吗？ 统计信息:  …
<ugoub> sunsweet_: 哦，就是窗口没有自适应
<ugoub> sunsweet_: 你看菜单有个选项 ajust window
<ugoub> sunsweet_: windows里面要装virtualbox的插件（可能是驱动什么的）
<lispghost> 人多了
<lispghost> 咋不说话。。。
<lispghost> 都下班了么。。
<slldkfjsf> ..
<slldkfjsf> 搞起
<lispghost> ..
<lispghost> e
<lispghost> 尴尬了
<roylez> lispghost: lisp渣渣
<lispghost> roylez: ?
<lispghost> r
<lispghost> roylez: 啥东东
<MeaCulpa> lips?
<MeaCulpa> 性感的嘴唇
<IwwI> http://www.ipanx.net/
<kk> IwwI s, ⇪ 爱盘
<lispghost> MeaCulpa: å°´å°¬
<lispghost> IwwI: 郁闷，前段时间用dropbox，现在用不了了貌似
<lispghost> 还有人在用么？
<IwwI> lispghost: 要翻墙
<lispghost> IwwI: 网页版的可以用，客户端的用不了
<lispghost> IwwI: 要用代理，公司有，家里没有
<lispghost> IwwI: 刚把备份的东西都放在上面现在就用不了了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天下午把alsa换成oss了...
<microcai> roylez oss4?
<microcai> roylez alsa rocks ，　已经可以　audio decode offload 了
<microcai> 如果有支持mp3硬件解码的声卡，都可以解放cpu了
<jiero> microcai: 呃。。。
<jiero> microcai: 直接用手机吧。。。
<jiero> roylez 主席啊。。。折腾这个，还是pulseaudio么
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<huntxu> jiero: 杰杰
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 酷酷
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘘嘘
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
 * huntxu 踢開 jiero 
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
 * jiero 抱抱 MeaCulpa
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你蜜月度完拉？
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛤蟆是受了什麽打擊
<adam8157> huntxu: 没有吧
<roylez> jiero: pulseaudio就一坨屎。手机上是这个都恶心
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 他都不敢來了啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 你現在算是dev了噢？好gaoji
<jiero> roylez 呃。为啥呐。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 修bug的活儿
<huntxu> adam8157: 修bug也是dev啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 你不也是么...
<roylez> huntxu adam8157 你俩都得服
<huntxu> adam8157: 我樓下賣水果的
 * adam8157 Raspberry Pi sucks
<huntxu> adam8157: 你也入了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 别人送我了个
 * lispghost 吃饭
<huntxu> adam8157: 情人節禮物？！
<lispghost> ！
<roylez> adam8157: 也寄我一个啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 擦... 滚
<lispghost> 送什么呀
<roylez> huntxu: 叫你说真相
<huntxu> roylez: 我一定是說中了
<lispghost> 也给我个
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu1210使用中国移动T930-S无线上网卡失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401877 Ubuntu 12.10 中国移动 G3 上海贝尔 型号 ASB T930-S 怎么设置才能上网。 已经试验的失败方案： 1、Ubuntu的网络连接 - Edit Connections - Wireless Broadband - 。。。 2、usb_modeswitch 用usbsniff …
<jiero> adam8157:  你也爱水果啊。 raspberry 不算好吃，就是酸。
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ yum install usbmod..
 * jiero 就买了一次。
<adam8157> jiero: 现在是吃凤梨的季节
<jiero> roylez 没有吧，用 pulseaudio的手机一共才3个？
<roylez> jiero: 我华为手机上有pulse进程
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。你让我脑袋转了几转，凤梨啊。。。你说的是菠萝米饭么。
<jiero> roylez怎么可能？
<adam8157> jiero: 没有米饭 就是菠萝
<roylez> jiero: 不同的程序音量调节是分开的
<jiero> roylez 对啊。
<roylez> jiero: alsa不能做到这个
<jiero> roylez 。。。android 是自己的特殊的吧，以前看linuxtoy说的
<roylez> jiero: 是你笨
<jiero> roylez http://linuxtoy.org/archives/pulseaudio-vs-audioflinger.html 我从来没否认我笨的
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: PulseAudio VS. AudioFlinger — LinuxTOY
<jiero> roylez 和你这么聪明的比，我一向很笨。
<jiero> roylez PulseAudio 是 HP webOS 、N900/Maemo5、N9/MeeGo 手持设备上的声音服务器。android，没听说
<roylez> jiero: 难道我那时看的是N9...
<jiero> 。。。
<airead> 设计一个能存储和维护1000亿条记录，实时监控，并支持一下两种查询：
<airead> 指定任意一个时间段（精确到分钟）和某个url,查处这个时间段内的所有url的访问总量。
<airead> 应该怎么设计啊
<microcai> airead: 原来你在设计GFWa
<microcai> airead: 原来你在设计GFW啊
<jiero> 。。。
<airead> microcai, nonono
<airead> airead, 百度出的题
<chenshaoju> ....
<Yangtse> 哪个op把我的ban给去掉了
<Yangtse> 我能进来这里了
<Yangtse> 哪个op把我从banlist去掉了？
<airead> 题的地址在这，不知道思路是什么   http://code.bulix.org/f01enm-83079
<kk> airead ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<crackth> ⊙_⊙
<crackth> ⊙_⊙手机也有IRC啊
<CyrusYzGTt> bingo
<crackth> ⊙_⊙好神奇
<airead> microcai, 百度出的题，跟我可没啥子关系
<microcai> airead: 莫非百度是想接受　gfw ?
<microcai> airead: 莫非百度是想接手　gfw ?
<adam8157> microcai: 好久不见啊
<airead> microcai, 他自己做分析也需要大量的log吧
<airead> 系统架构题，没思路。  有人感兴趣没 http://code.bulix.org/f01enm-83079
<lispghost> 有人搞过GTK么？
<lispghost> gtk的main loop可不可以不放在主线程里面的呢？
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 在哪儿下载主题啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401878 求好看的ubuntu主题。多谢多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ub36241189 — 2013-03-01 17:51
 * maplebeats 有人要请我吃饭么。。。
<lpy> 话说emacs的包管理器是不支持卸载的吗？
<lispghost> ..
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。
<maplebeats> emacs os万岁
<lispghost> 好好的干麽要把人家卸载了
<lispghost> 太不负责任了
<CyrusYzGTt> vim +1
<namoamitabuddha> vim +q
 * Stifler|working saids:壮哉我大VIM
<lpy> 不不不。。。
<lpy> 我是说。。。
<lpy> 用emacs包管理器安的东西能删除么？
<lpy> 还是说要手工删了？
<lpy> 手工删了囧
<hw_junkie> 大家好！！
<kk> hw_junkie, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<mengfei> 有没有人用deepin的啊？
<mengfei> 我在虚拟机里试了下，比较卡
<lispghost> linux?
<mengfei> 是啊，deepin的新beta版，
<mengfei> 比较卡
<hw_junkie> you got a problem kk
<lispghost> ？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于evince的字体替换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401882 看PDF时，宋体不好看，我希望字体替换成wqy。我在\etc\font\49-sansserif.conf，全部换成了wqy，但是相当一部分pdf文件的字体不能替换。 是不是PDF自带的字体不能替换？ 如何能做到替换？ 选区_005. …
<hw_junkie> stfu kk
<Gaiyin> 有谁知道电信的虚拟adsl客户端怎样安装吗
<GUNDAM> aria2c 能下载115资源吗？怎么我用flashgot老是调用不了aria2
<^{^> 大家好
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<^{^> kk,你是猪
<gfrog> cfy: hi
<jiero> GUNDAM: 直接downthemall不好吗
 * jiero 想起以前 thunder + flashgot 的组合了。
<jiero> firefox 0.9 开始使用
<GUNDAM> jiero: 不好使阿，downthemall同样不能下载115  只有firfeox自身的才可以下载
<jiero> GUNDAM: 那种属于有意的，就算了吧。
<GUNDAM> jiero: 什么叫有意的？
<jiero> GUNDAM: 有意设计的不让你用下载工具
<Guest25151> 大家好
<\cx> Guest25151: 您好.
<kk> Guest25151, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<Guest25151> --------- [firmware_callback.c] ---------------------------
<Guest25151> FATAL: RSDK is corrupted. Please reinstall.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/228126.htm
<Guest25151> 变异的时候提示这个错误
<Guest25151> --------- [firmware_callback.c] ---------------------------
<Guest25151> FATAL: RSDK is corrupted. Please reinstall.
<Guest25151> 编译
<Guest25151> RSDK 是个什么东西
<Guest25151> 应该怎么安装
<Guest25151> 百度了一下，没有找到是什么东东
<\cx> Guest25151: 你在编译什么?
<GUNDAM> jiero: 我下别的也调用不了阿，比如在qq官方下个qq什么的，也调用不起来阿
<Guest25151> 编译工程文件
<\cx> Guest25151: 你先编译什么软件?
<\cx> Guest25151: 你在编译什么软件?
<jiero> GUNDAM: 我下载的大多可以。很少碰到不行的。可能国内的都不行我也不知道了。
<Guest25151> 有两台虚拟机，另外一台可以编译，现在这个不能编译
<lispghost> 下班了。。。
 * \cx 我被禁言了? 看不到我?
<Guest25151> 报错的地方是 --------- [firmware_callback.c] ---------------------------
<Guest25151> FATAL: RSDK is corrupted. Please reinstall.
<GUNDAM> jiero: :-$ 还想着用以后可以用aria2c下载旋风离线了呢
 * jiero 无知，不主动下载盗版的。
<Guest25151> RSDK
<\cx> 不知道你说的rsdk, 是不是oracle的安格.
<\cx> 那个
<\cx> ....
<Guest25151> 这个能看到吗
<Guest25151> 不是oracle
<cleamoon> lol:   @avege: 我坚信所有第一次到北京的人的第一个早晨都是被干醒的…"
<\cx> Reports Software Development Kit   不是这个?
<Guest25151> 我编译的是跑在电视主板上的程序
<\cx> cleamoon: +1
<Guest25151> 不知道呢
<\cx> cleamoon: 不过不光北京, 北方很多城市都挺干的.
<Guest25151> Reports Software Development Kit我也不知道是不是这个，
<cleamoon> \cx, 我的感觉是，瑞典比北京干多了
<Guest25151> 这个是怎么下载的呢
<\cx> cleamoon: 瑞典? 你去过瑞典? 我没去过...不知道..
<cleamoon> \cx, 我就在瑞典....
<\cx> Guest25151: 都不知道你在编译什么..
<\cx> cleamoon: 哦, 华人?
<cleamoon> \cx, yes
<\cx> cleamoon: 能逃离祖国, 然后远远地仰望祖国, 羡慕你.
<cleamoon> \cx, ...等你了
<\cx> cleamoon: :-) 尽力~
<cleamoon> \cx, 如果有机会，你去哪？
<Stifler|working> ....
<\cx> cleamoon: 新加坡?
<cleamoon> \cx, .......
<Stifler|working> 北欧好
<\cx> cleamoon: 去过中文也能混下去的地方, 这样才有可能把老爸老妈接过去
<Stifler|working> 哪里
<Stifler|working> 唐人街？
<cleamoon> \cx, 没中文也能生活
<\cx> s/去过/去个/
<\cx> cleamoon: 但是, 语言不通总归是个问题.
<\cx> cleamoon: 老人家会觉得别扭的.
<cleamoon> \cx, 多老呀...
<\cx> cleamoon: 父母都很老了..
<\cx> cle
<\cx> cleamoon: 等我有能力带他们出国, 又得十年后了...
<cleamoon> \cx, 那很难接去吧
<\cx> cleamoon: 那我就也不出去了...
<ofan> \cx: 你是谁的马甲
<\cx> ofan: ? 你认识我?
<cleamoon> \cx, ......
<\cx> ofan: 我一直在这里潜水的...
<bigcat> hello
<\cx> bigcat: hello
<kk> bigcat, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<cleamoon>  @mitivy: 一15岁少女开学当天从16层楼顶跳下，当场身亡。其母亲赶到现场时放声大哭：“今天开学，我让她坐公交上学，就因为没送她，我刚出门她就跳楼了。”邻居称，每天见女孩妈妈开车送...
<\cx> 因为没写寒假作业, 所以开学不敢面对老师吗?
<\cx> 好可怜...
<tt64> 教育的失败
<tt64> 不重视后代的结果
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何永久地修改无线网卡MAC地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401885 这个是暂时修改的，注销一下MAC地址又复原了： Code: sudo /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 down sudo /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 hw ether 7r:21:4a:13:cb:t0 sudo /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 up 想实现永久修改，网上找到 资料 说修改/etc/network/interfaces …
<\cx> ofan: belads's min 的论文指的是哪篇?
<\cx> ofan: 错了, 是 belady's min 那篇论文. 不知道指的是哪片?　你知道吗？
<bigcat> 这里有人玩raspberry pi 的吗
<bigcat> 大家都用的什么系统啊
<\cx> bigcat: respberry pi是什么? 也是linux发行版吗?
<\cx> bigcat: 好奇怪的名字.
<jarodlau> 一种微电脑
<bigcat> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=raspberry+pi
<kk> bigcat ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
<\cx> jarodlau: 微电脑? 多大?
<jarodlau> 手机大小哇
<\cx> jarodlau: 也是arm的吗? 看上去就是块儿开发板呀
<jarodlau> 具体就不晓得了
<jarodlau> 没有怎么研究过，没有时间哦
<\cx> jarodlau: 哦, 我以为来这个房间的人, 都是很闲很闲的, 来这里吹水的~
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 你丫管中国新闻干嘛。
<cleamoon> jiero, 好玩
<mengfei> 树莓派性能不怎么样，另外有一个cubieboard的板子，这个用的全志a10的芯片，关键还有sata接口，这个折腾折腾还是不错的，玩腻了就做成下载机，usb接口接硬盘速度不行，下载没问题，局域网共享太慢了
<bigcat> 我昨天正也看到 CB
<bigcat> 但感觉是中国造的
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。有什么好玩的。。。
<bigcat> 质量 你懂的
<bigcat> 但感觉有sata不错 可以直接接个sata2的笔记本硬盘
<bigcat> a10的性能怎么养啊
<mengfei> 这个价位带sata口的板子很少的，质量嘛，那么多用全志a10国产平板也没多少有问题的，我用的昂达vi30的就是用的这个芯片
<mengfei> a10性能也不怎么样，放高清有点卡
<bigcat> a10 是不是 ipad 1的性能啊
<mengfei> 不过这个价位的板子买不到再好的了，至少比树莓强，不过开发资源没树莓多
<bigcat> 那还有什么同类的板子
<bigcat> 价格差多少
<mengfei> 所以还是买树莓的人多
<mengfei> 其他我看到的也是用的a10的板子，不过还没cubieboard做的好，要买的话就树莓和cubieboard里选，其他的就贵了多了
<bigcat> CB 可以跑 debian 哦
<crackth> 什么样的性能手机可以跑Ubuntu？
<bigcat> crackth, nexus 系列
<bigcat> ubuntu touch 还太前期
<bigcat> 比较 渣渣
<crackth> 〒_〒Ubuntu新手用
<crackth> nexus什么配置？
<bigcat> www.google.com/nexus
<alvin_rxg> Title: Nexus - Google (@ google.com)
<GeorgeSvn> 各位好
<crackth> thanks
<GeorgeSvn> 都不再
<crackth> 什么
<GeorgeSvn> ~~~
<lpy1> 。。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 为啥13.04在自动更新的时候把flash插件给卸载了呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401889 有代替的插件吗？ 看不了视频呀？我要再装上吗？ 然后再更新会不会又自动给卸载了呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2013-03-01 20:40
<cifer> hehe
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 2塔防 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401891 https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/application ... zone-lite/ http://www.defensezone.net/ http://www.targetdefense.com/ 64 bit version http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3735901/Target% ... it.tar.bz2 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-03-01 21:06
<\cx> ...
<\cx> test
<kk> \cx, 点点点.  ㍭ 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<\cx> roylez: 你干嘛打人...
<roylez> \cx: 马不抽跑不快
<\cx> roylez: 马?
<roylez> \cx: 破马
<\cx> roylez: 不懂...
<IronWard> 这几个表情很生动嘛
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教一个命令替换的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401895 #!/bin/bash aon=/mnt/sdcard/`adb shell ls /mnt/sdcard | grep conta` echo $aon adb shell ls ${aon} exit 0 执行的结果是echo没有问题，但是下面的那句就执行不了，显示“没有mnt/sdcard/contacts2.db这个文件或文件夹”。奇怪的是如果直 …
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus,, broken again
<onlylove> 有谁刷过ddwrt或者tomatowrt
<tenzu> ...
<lispghost> ll
<lispghost> ?
<soiamso> ofan: 还做ssh生意不
<tenzu> hi
<tenzu> testing
<kk> tenzu, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<lispghost> ssh生意
<tenzu> testing
<onlylove> 拜tenzu
<tenzu> onlylove: yo
<tenzu> testing again
<crackth> onlyove→_→，你又在
<happyaron> tenzu: test
<tenzu_> ...
<lispghost> 咋冷清了。。
<happyaron> tenzu_: ...
<tenzu_> happyaron: 一不小心就带了尾巴
<tianhua> g.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.cn *FROM* g.cn)
<gebjgd> @daydayup888888：5斤重的龙虾50美元，3斤的帝王蟹10美元，品质一流的三文鱼1.5美元一斤......一从小生活在东海边的吃货朋友打来电话无比兴奋地诉说着在拉斯维加斯大快朵颐......在呼和浩特的我轻揉着被沙尘刺痛的脸颊，边听边在寒风中消化着15人民币一小碗的羊杂碎。
<cleamoon> 龙虾不便宜，三文鱼太TM便宜了...
<gebjgd> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KOmMAJeXogE/UTDHgn9ccdI/AAAAAAAAl6w/g1F4p-H1Nyk/w497-h373/aa35fec0jw1e2ao7k1mz4j.jpg
<onlylove> quit
<gebjgd> ofan: nexus 10 确实不错
<ofan> soiamso: 做啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 买了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 到手了
<soiamso> ofan: 看我pm
<ZhuangYa> 谁用 angular js 呀？
<dispensable_> 好安静……
<dispensable1> =-O
<angle> 好安静啊
<zhaofeng> 大家都洗洗睡了吧
<LiaoTao> 额，我还没吃早饭
<jeckchen> 这来来去去的就是不说一句话。。
 * cherrot sleepy...
<knownbad> Male or female?
<kk>  05:53
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-02
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 rm: 无法删除"/run/user/root/gvfs": 是一个目录 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401919 bxd@linux:~$ sudo su [sudo] password for bxd: root@linux:/home/bxd# exit exit rm: 无法删除"/run/user/root/gvfs": 是一个目录 bxd@linux:~$ bxd@linux:~$ sudo su [sudo] password for bxd: root@linux:/home/bxd# su bxd bxd@linux:~$ …
<george_> hello
<kk> george_, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<george_> ~~~
<george_> 9点了毫不
<george_> 加GTalk
<george_> againxss@gmail.com
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 显卡温度过高，有解决办法没？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401921 今天广州天气10-14度，我的显卡温度达到了55度，什么都没开，单纯的打开了一个浏览器而已。 选区_001.png 截图之后温度还在不断上升， 给我感觉这个显卡的温度不太正常。 谁能帮我解决这个问 …
<Guest25211> 大家早上好
<george_> 好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教，lspci -v显示太快，来不及看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401924 也没有像dir -p这样的命令，怎么办，求指点，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 dxcqcv — 2013-03-02 9:29
<jiero> Secure Cloud Storage 5GB
<jiero> Wuala 别传开啊。
<jiero> freeflying: 现在 Ubuntu One 被墙了。。。
<jiero> https://www.wuala.com/en/download/linux
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Wuala - Download - Secure Cloud Storage - Backup. Sync. Share. Access Everywhere.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 创建区域截图快捷键失效gnome-screenshot -a http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401926 之前一直是正常的，但今天突然发现用gnome-screenshot -a命令创建的区域截图快捷键出问题了。 正常是按了自定义的快捷键后鼠标就变成十字形，可选择截图的区域，但现在一按就直接弹出保存 …
<jiero> eexp:  神好啊。
<maplebeats> eexp, 好神啊。
<maplebeats> jiero, 好呀
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果？
<maplebeats> jiero, = =!
<jiero> maplebeats: 你不喜欢吃吗？
<angle> 树果是什么啊？
<maplebeats> jiero, 是什么啊，我没吃过
<jiero> maplebeats angle  树上长的果子，是pokemon里一种常见物品的统称
<jiero> maplebeats: 简单说，就是用来娱乐 pokemon 的物品
<jiero> maplebeats: 算是宠物食物或者宠物玩具
<maplebeats> jiero, = =!
<angle> 哦，明白了
<jiero> angle:  30 度
<angle> 30 度 又是什么啊？
<jiero> angle: arch launcher 30 degree
<angle> 这个我不知道 我是第一次玩irc
 * kevingroudn_ python的wiki被攻击了，密码要重置啊
<kevingroudn_> maplebeats, 工作怎么样了，快毕业了吧？
<maplebeats> kevingroudn_, 我在深圳～～
<kevingroudn_> maplebeats, 深圳好啊
<kevingroudn_> maplebeats, 还是腾讯？
<maplebeats> kevingroudn_, 恩
<kevingroudn_> maplebeats, 平时都干什么啊？参加运维平台开发吗？
<maplebeats> kevingroudn_, 不知道，我昨天才到的，明天才报到
<maplebeats> kevingroudn_, 应该不是 dev吧
<kevingroudn_> maplebeats, 尼吗，你不是3个月前就说到腾讯了
<kevingroudn_> maplebeats, 不，是6个月前啊
<maplebeats> kevingroudn_, 。。。。你说的是兔子吧= =
<maplebeats> kevingroudn_, 六个月前我连offer长什么样子都不知道
<kevingroudn_> maplebeats, 还有一只？
<maplebeats> kevingroudn_, 恩，还有一只TX员工
<kevingroudn_> maplebeats, 新进员工要培训的撒
<maplebeats> kevingroudn_, 恩
<kevingroudn_> maplebeats, 腾讯用什么平台来维护？比如puppet什么的？
<maplebeats> kevingroudn_, 这日子没法过了。。。我出去吃馒头了
<maplebeats> kevingroudn_, 我怎么知道呃。。。过二十天告诉你
<kevingroudn_> maplebeats, 别走啊，馒头我这里有
<maplebeats> kevingroudn_, 。。。。。。拜～～，晚上再聊～
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • samba多用户设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401931 想建立个文件服务器，用samba建立两个用户，同时对应于某一指定路径下的所有文件及文件夹，一个用户用于管理员管理文件，一个用户公开给大家从上面读取、复制文件，请问该如何做？ 统计信息:  …
<lispghost> ?
<jiero> gfrog: 青蛙号
<whhone> quit
<jiero> 嚎叫啊。
<wzssyqa> roylez_: hi
<nitro_> 有沒有用過matplotlib的
<yunfan1> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i176460    这个情况是 what the hell?
<nitro_> 網速好快。
<nitro_> 我編譯matplotlib的時候他說 沒找到gtk Gtk+: no * Building for Gtk+ requires pygtk; you must be able * to "import gtk" in your build/install environment
<nitro_> 相關的dev包我都裝了 解釋器裏也可以import gtk了
<lainme> nitro_: pygtk装了？
<lainme> nitro_: 参考一下你发行版自带的版本是怎么编译的，都装了哪些东西
<yunfan1> 不是网速问题
<yunfan1> 一个update怎么要下载2G的数据？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ttf-mscorefonts-installer的作用是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401935 ttf-mscorefonts-installer的作用是什么？ 在安装wine的时候看到了这个 统计信息: 发表于 由 slimbloody — 2013-03-02 13:31
<nitro_> cn hk tw他都給你裝了
<yunfan1> 那也不会那么大阿
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于U盘启动盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401937 用U盘启动盘进行修复，过程中强制关机，U盘再插到电脑中不能显示了 统计信息: 发表于 由 buzhidaohuy — 2013-03-02 6:04
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请问几百张照片，怎么给出图片最大尺寸？（里面有很多是重复的尺寸大小） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401940 各位，请问有几百张照片，怎么才能给出图片最大尺寸和最小尺寸？（这些照片有部分的尺寸大小是完全一样的）。谢谢。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cem —  …
<cherrot> roylez_, 有什么轻量级的图片编辑软件推荐？ 大多数情况下只是裁剪一下图片 加点注解上去而已
<roylez> cherrot: imagemagick
<\cx> cherrot: 打印机 + 画笔 + 扫描仪.  加上注释之后再扫描回去.
<roylez> \cx: 太重了
<\cx> roylez: 有个简化方案.
<roylez> \cx: 起码30斤
<\cx> roylez: 就是改用小型一体机...
<cherrot> \cx, 我勒个去……
<test_on_me> 原来IRC是这样的。。。
<cherrot> roylez_, 太难操作了 那恶心界面
<\cx> cherrot: 还是我的方案好.
<cherrot> \cx, 等我找到个秒杀你们的
<\cx> cherrot: 我的方案无懈可击.
<cherrot> roylez_, \cx 罢了罢了  用shutter去
 * maplebeats_ 上次是谁给我说的深圳美女多
<roylez> cherrot: 渣渣
<roylez> maplebeats_: 不多么？
<cherrot> robbin, 竟然在上班？
<maplebeats_> roylez, 有么？
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 多啊
<roylez> maplebeats_: 都在夜总会
<cherrot> roylez, 在上班？
<roylez> cherrot: 在家
<maplebeats_> cherrot, 没找到。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 等暮色降临
<maplebeats_> roylez, 夜总会。。。那说个毛线啊
<maplebeats_> cherrot, 晚上不想出去。。。
<roylez> maplebeats_: 那也是美女啊
<maplebeats_> roylez, 求赞助
<\cx> 深圳? maplebeats_ 你也是深圳的?
<maplebeats_> \cx, 你在深圳？
<\cx> maplebeats_: 没, 我是东莞的.
<\cx> maplebeats_: 不远, 坐车半小时到深圳
<maplebeats_> 哦，我觉得是个无聊的城市
<\cx> maplebeats_: 夜总会呀? 那可能还是东莞这里的便宜吧? 我没去过...
<\cx> maplebeats_: 东部华侨城?
<\cx> maplebeats_: 深圳有观光线可以直接去
<maplebeats_> \cx, 你说的地方我都不知道。。。
<maplebeats_> \cx, 我现在只知道几个区的名字，还有公司在哪里
<\cx> maplebeats_: 你深圳的还不知道?!
<\cx> maplebeats_: 你什么公司呀?
<maplebeats_> \cx, 我昨天才来的深圳。。
<\cx> maplebeats_: 哦, 外来进深人员 :-)
 * maplebeats_ 我今天高高兴兴的去东门步行街
 * maplebeats_ 结果失望而归
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 报道去了？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 小白求助12.04有线网络的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401942 今天用DSL1上网，突然就断开了，开始是以为网卡没钱了（学校联通宽带拨号） 结果发现无论怎样设置，有线网络都不可用了，找不到DSL1或者新建的DSL2. 自己学着网上的sudo pppoefi之类的命令折腾 …
<\cx> maplebeats_: 你在什么公司呀?
<maplebeats_> cherrot, 明天～
<maplebeats_> \cx, 企鹅
<\cx> maplebeats_: 企鹅? 腾讯吗?
<\cx> maplebeats_: 好厉害!!!!
<\cx> maplebeats_: 膜拜!!!!
<maplebeats_> \cx, 厉害个头，打酱油的。。。 cherrot 才厉害
<\cx> maplebeats_: cherrot是干嘛的?
<\cx> cherrot: 我说的方法能行不?
<maplebeats_> \cx, 卖身的:-D
<cherrot> \cx, shutter 搞定
<\cx> cherrot: 你要截图?
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 我弱爆了  像我们弱爆的人才来企鹅～
<Hiso-android> ...
<cherrot> \cx, 只是编辑而已
<maplebeats_> cherrot, 深度截图呀～！
<\cx> cherrot: 哦.
<roylez> maplebeats_: 你要去黄贝岭才行
<maplebeats_> cherrot, 还可以上传到weibo上
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 系统自带的够用了
<Hiso-android> kk:呢
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 微博发不了言 :(
<Hiso-android> kk不见了
<maplebeats_> roylez, 那是哪里啊？
 * cherrot 默默三国杀去
<xwwbb> pps安装老是出错  ubuntu12.04
<roylez> cherrot: 跟我单挑？
<xwwbb> 该咋解决？
<maplebeats_> cherrot, 。。。
<miaozhendaoren> 都是闲聊的
<maplebeats_> xwwbb, 删掉。。。
 * Hiso-android 还我kk！
<maplebeats_> miaozhendaoren, 不闲聊还能干什么
<cherrot> roylez, 来呀
<roylez> cherrot: 南蛮入侵区
<xwwbb> 额
<roylez> cherrot: 来了没？
<cherrot> roylez, 一直在万箭齐发混
<cherrot> 等一下
<maplebeats_> 。。。。。 cherrot 来玩LOL吧
<cherrot> maplebeats_, 不会即时策略。。
<roylez> cherrot: 你进的那个？
<cherrot> roylez, 新手长？
<cherrot> roylez, 南蛮
<roylez> cherrot: 我进不去新手啊
<cherrot> roylez, 。。。你在哪个区
<cherrot> roylez, 这么强悍
<maplebeats_> cherrot, 什么叫即时策略，LOL就一个小学生游戏
<cherrot> roylez, 5人场？
<roylez> cherrot: 120级了 ....
<cherrot> roylez, 我了个擦！！！
<roylez> cherrot: 你能进5人？
<cherrot> roylez, 我这不诚心找虐么……
<roylez> cherrot: 5人能进吗？
<maplebeats_> roylez, 专业的？
<Hiso-android> 竟然ws我的存在！
<cherrot> roylez, 三级以上  等我练练级
<roylez> cherrot: ......
<cherrot> roylez, 要不你来4/5区～
<roylez> cherrot: 你说
<cherrot> roylez, 我初始10级 不错
<cherrot> 就五人区了
<maplebeats_> Hiso-android, 你说得对，还是二次元好
<cherrot> roylez, 你在哪个房间
<roylez> cherrot: 昵称都被狗取了...
<cherrot> roylez, 我在南蛮区啊
<cherrot> roylez, 回来
 * cherrot 三国杀练到120级  这是多么寂寞的凶残货……
<roylez> cherrot: 5人新手， 4389 1111
<cherrot> roylez, 4 5区？
<roylez> cherrot: 恩
<Hiso-android> maplebeats，哼，你。肯定是失恋了
<cherrot> roylez, 为毛要单挑……
<cherrot> roylez, 怕怕……
<roylez> cherrot: 2个人没法点开始....
<Hiso-android> 改名了么
<maplebeats_> Hiso-android, 你才失恋了
<roylez> cherrot: 怎么办...
<cherrot> roylez, 没法修改人数啊？ 那取消密码玩5人吧～
<\cx> 单挑多好....
<Hiso-android> 那你为什么说还是二次元好
<cherrot> roylez, 那去竞技场吧
<roylez> cherrot: 没铜钱....
<cherrot> roylez, 去南蛮区好了
<Hiso-android> 你要是发自肺腑的话，就把网站改回来，maplebeats_
<cherrot> roylez, 我去  这么凶残。。
<cherrot> roylez, 竟然还要钱。。
<maplebeats_> Hiso-android, 二次元不会生气，不会撒娇，不花钱
<Hiso-android> 去死把
<cherrot> roylez, 玩五人吧～
<roylez> cherrot: 南蛮竞技场 2845
<cherrot> roylez, 好
<Hiso-android> 去死去死
<cherrot> roylez, 直接进不了场怎么破……
<maplebeats_> Hiso-android, si~!
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<roylez> cherrot: 5级....
<roylez> cherrot: 丫自己慢慢练吧
<cherrot> roylez, 要铜钱。。
<cherrot> roylez, 没铜钱啊
<Hiso-android> maplebeats_，你什么时候入宅的
<cherrot> roylez, 不跟你玩儿了 跑新手区玩儿去
<maplebeats_> Hiso-android, 入宅？我一直很宅呀
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 我指otaku的那个宅
<maplebeats_> Hiso-android, 很久以前了吧
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 初中？
<maplebeats_> Hiso-android, 小学～
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://robots.net/article/3542.html
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ robots.net - Texas Declares War on Robots
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 吃饭
<Hiso-android> 向食堂攻击
<maplebeats_> Hiso-android, .........
<maplebeats_> Hiso-android, 才5点就吃饭？
<Hiso-android> 嗯
<Hiso-android> 这就是高中
<Hiso-android> 然后回寝室看小圆
<CyrusYzGTt> gaoji zhongxue
<Hiso-android> 诶
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> irc怎么看历史？
<Hiso-android> 刚才掉线了
<CyrusYzGTt> ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<Hiso-android> 又ws。。。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ 提问的智慧
<roylez> Hiso-android: pageup
<CyrusYzGTt> think O_o
<Hiso-android> ？
<roylez> Hiso-android: 要看你的客户端，我用irssi，pageup
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ Hiso-android use AndChat
<Hiso-android> 你怎么知道我用andchat
<GUNDAM> T_T
<roylez> GUNDAM: 钢蛋你又来拉
<miaozhendaoren> (~AndChat66@124.160.217.119): AndChat665849
<GUNDAM> roylez,是呀  我经常上来学习呀
<miaozhendaoren>  [Hiso-android] (~AndChat66@124.160.217.119): AndChat665849
<roylez> GUNDAM: 这么多年了，还学。你是笨蛋
<Hiso-android> 哦
<Hiso-android> 这样啊
<GUNDAM> roylez: 我擦～我用了一个多月了
<roylez> GUNDAM: 哦，你是个新钢蛋
<Hiso-android> 不过，pageup只能看到我看过的？
<Hiso-android> 错过的就没办法了？
<roylez> Hiso-android: andchat没用过
<GUNDAM> roylez: 没办法，好多问题看不懂。要求教～
<nitro_> 有個命令可以查看別人客戶端的
<\cx> nitro_: /ctcp xxx version
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 求助，新安装的mysql，新增普通用户无法创建密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401945 数据库新手求助 全新的12.04 desktop ubuntu Code: # apt-get install mysql-server python-mysqldb 这样安装mysql完了之后 CREATE DATABASE nova; GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON nova.* TO 'novadbadmin'@'%' identified by 'pas …
<\cx> roylez: 刚蛋...  GUNDAM
 * \cx 你丫闭嘴  ?
<\cx> GUNDAM: 你是来自蒙塔基吗?
<GUNDAM> \cx: 哇大西 刚大木！！
<GUNDAM> \cx: 蒙塔基是啥 ？
<GUNDAM> \cx: 好吧，原来是某部电影的对话～
<GUNDAM> 我把这行注视掉了 会有什么后果？
<GUNDAM> #127.0.0.1      localhost
<Hiso-android> 小圆果然是第一黑暗番啊！
<GUNDAM> Hiso-android: 圆神的手办很好看哦～
<Hiso-android> 麻美的死，现在都还让我心悸
<GUNDAM> 其实那部番我也是看到最后才看明白
<GUNDAM> Hiso-android: 去看看 妖精的旋律
<Hiso-android> 。
<Hiso-android> 没时间
<GUNDAM> Hiso-android: 还有 寒蝉XX之时 都是暗黑系的番
<Hiso-android> 我没时间啊
<GUNDAM> 有时间再看咯～
<Hiso-android> 那得等一。5年后了
<GUNDAM> 你现在不就有时间了～
<GUNDAM> 吃饭的时候看～ 中午看
<GUNDAM> 休息的时候看
<Hiso-android> 如果我不用考大学的话，我会那么干的
<Hiso-android> 诶。。。
<Hiso-android> 该死，板子出问题了
<GUNDAM> wacom的板子好用
<GUNDAM> 我用的也是wacom的
<Hiso-android> 那是什么
<GUNDAM> 数位板阿  画画用的
<CyrusYzGTt> Hiso-android§ handwrite or +touch  borad
<Hiso-android> 大触
<CyrusYzGTt> I also use this in Linux. usefully ,, before use with ibus-handwrite
<CyrusYzGTt> I also use this in Linux. usefully ,, before use with ibus-handwrite at f17
<Hiso-android> 想试试数位板玩osu的感觉
<Hiso-android> 不过这玩意好像很贵呢
<CyrusYzGTt> I buy wacom RMB685 ,,
<Hiso-android> 我说的板子是指平板
<Hiso-android> 不过价格和这个好像
<CyrusYzGTt> I .. yiwei  handwrite ban
<CyrusYzGTt> goto eat night rice.. cu
<GUNDAM> MPD error: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused   各位哥，帮我看看这问提阿
<Hiso-android> 先quit了
<Hiso-android> 88
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么打开终端就会自动蹦到“Checking Battery State” 然后回到登陆页面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401950 开机登陆以后正常 可以浏览网页 但只要一打开终端 就会“Checking Battery State” 一两秒后蹦回登陆界面 登陆之后还是这样。。。。 百度+Google了半天 找到的全都 …
<maplebeats_> exit
<debianer> 请各位大大推荐一下免费的vpn
<zhaofeng> 程序员搬家，都是书啊。。。
<zhaofeng> debianer, 自己弄个VPS也很便宜啊
<debianer> zhaofeng: 什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 论坛里的 初学者园地…… 里边是不是初学者回答初学者呀？。。 =.=!
<zhaofeng> debianer, 自己去租个VPS服务器
<phoenixlzx> hi
<phoenixlzx> 有人嘛
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<phoenixlzx> 诶kk咋不是op了
<phoenixlzx> 话说，有人需要米国VPS的么？
<phoenixlzx> 木有人理我><
<zhaofeng> phoenixlzx, 有linode了。。。
<phoenixlzx> zhaofeng: linode又贵又慢，为什么还在用linode呢...
<zhaofeng> phoenixlzx, 感觉还行啊～
<phoenixlzx> zhaofeng: 有测试站么？ikde那个就慢的要死
<zhaofeng> phoenixlzx, 木有测试站，就用来FanQiang
<zhaofeng> phoenixlzx, 这个看机房吧
<phoenixlzx> zhaofeng: 乃试试看我的博客速度
<zhaofeng> phoenixlzx, url?
<phoenixlzx> zhaofeng: www.seainsight.me
<alvin_rxg> Title: Nautilus | 自由·平等·突破·创新 (@ seainsight.me)
<phoenixlzx> zhaofeng: http://www.seainsight.me/file-sharing/ 这里有文件下载，可以测试带宽
<kk> phoenixlzx s, ⇪ File Sharing | Nautilus
<debianer> zhaofeng: 不会搞，多申请几个免费的就行了
<zhaofeng> phoenixlzx, 看了一下，还行吧，反正现在用linode也挺好的
<zhaofeng> debianer, 免费的质量不太好
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 是vpn还是vps
<phoenixlzx> debianer: vps
<phoenixlzx> debianer: https://www.ultrakvm.com
<kk> phoenixlzx s, ⇪ HostBill - UltraKVM
<debianer> phoenixlzx: 手机也能用它翻墙吗？
<zhaofeng> debianer, 有手机的ssh连接软件
<phoenixlzx> debianer: 只要你会配置，VPN/SSH/goagent/squid各种方法都可以
<phoenixlzx> debianer: 前提是你不能拿来做公开销售
<zhaofeng> debianer, 配个goagent吧
<jiero> can you believe it, cherrot is busy right now
<cherrot> jiero, who call me ?
<jiero> ...
<debianer> zhaofeng: 我有，很久没更新了，安卓手机上不会用
<phoenixlzx> debianer: goagent有php版本的，如果GAE不稳定，用自己的vps也可以
<cherrot> jiero, I'm lonely now ;)
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: hi
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 我现在卖VPS了，你要买一个么？
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, ä¹°
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 多少银子？
<phoenixlzx> debianer: php的goagent不需要装证书，也没有证书问题
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: https://www.ultrakvm.com
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 好～ 绝对支持～
<phoenixlzx> 512M的80/月
<debianer> 太贵了
<phoenixlzx> 如果只是拿来跑流量，还有可以年付的256M方案
<jiero> cherrot: 健身房工资很低啊。
<cherrot> jiero, 你去当大学老师最赚了
<cherrot> jiero, 先解决生存问题
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。怎么可能
<phoenixlzx> KVM虚拟化啊... >< 不是openvz可以超卖，才能那么便宜
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 保证性能的才好 贵也值～
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 另外谢谢你的友情赞助哦 uwsgi跑得很稳定
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 用来干嘛的？玩游戏么。。。
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 嗯～那台服务器我也一直用下去的，你可以放心把应用丢在上面
<cherrot> jiero, 可以架游戏服务器
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 游戏服务器、应用服务器、网站服务器...等等高速网络和高性能计算
<jiero> cherrot: 唔。我现在什么想法都没了
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 你的阿里云是多少钱？
<cherrot> jiero, 先解决生存嘛
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 每月251，不算流量升级
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 真够贵的
<cherrot> jiero, 等我有了VPS给你玩儿～
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 嗯，但是网络和性能都非常好
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 毕竟在国内呀～
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 现在在阿里云上跑 minecraft 啊哈哈
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 我的博客现在就在我自己的VPS上，你试试看速度  http://www.seainsight.me/file-sharing/
<kk> phoenixlzx s, ⇪ File Sharing | Nautilus
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 我也准备玩儿了～
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 你看好哪一种plan了？我给你个优惠码
<silverzhao> 求教：ibus-sunpinyin 可以横排吗？
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: IKNOWPHOENIX@GOOGLE  所有一般产品9折续约优惠，月付年付均可
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 还在游戏中～ 一会儿去看哦
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 好～
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。我第一次知道你会玩游戏。
<cherrot> jiero, phoenixlzx 三国杀中～
<phoenixlzx> 三国杀...
<phoenixlzx> 对了有个 qsanguosha 是Qt写的
<phoenixlzx> Arch中文仓库里还有这个包
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 嗯 太阳神三国杀  强悍
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 不来一个么
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, thx :)
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 该我谢谢你呢～创业有大家支持最好了
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 没钱。
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, :)
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 年付432的也买不起吗？256M的plan
 * jiero 昨天今天花了60元买了笔和纸。
 * jiero 今年一共自己出手了 100元了。
<phoenixlzx> 买啥笔60元....
<phoenixlzx> 钢笔吗...
<cherrot> jiero, 摸摸头。。
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 你要卖那些啊。就把可以吸引人的应用方式也放在销售界面旁边。
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 买了 25支各种色彩的笔
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 表示最大的吸引人之处就是客户都认识我，随时可以找到我，不怕我跑路也不怕服务不靠谱
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 我要把VPS做靠谱，这就是我要做的最大的亮点
<roylez> jiero: 你这种壕呆鼠，应该买 midori
<jiero> roylez: 。。。树叶？
<jiero> roylez: 绿色垃圾。
<roylez> jiero: 自己淘宝 google
<jiero> roylez:  便宜啊。
<jiero> roylez:  比 3M 的便宜的感觉
<roylez> jiero: 也就200多
<jiero> roylez:   http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.hwqWud&id=13169199294&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ YASAC ★竖长款0140 道林纸空白涂鸦本/210*110 midori替换内芯-tmall.com天猫
<jiero> roylez:  这个就够了啊
<roylez> jiero: 这只是芯子...
<jiero> roylez: 对啊
<roylez> jiero: midori适合你这种搞艺术的盲流
<lainme> phoenixlzx: ultrakvm 是你的？
<jiero> roylez:  http://www.douban.com/group/topic/7107992/
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ INTP人格类型描述(剖析) 最终翻译版(感谢kiki校正)
<roylez> jiero: 没趣
<jiero> roylez: 我倒是觉得和我很像。。。
<roylez> jiero: understanding power我都看了7成了
<phoenixlzx> lainme: 是啊～
<roylez> jiero: 没想到这么厚的书我居然看得这么快
<jiero> roylez:  说明你可以教人快速阅读了
<phoenixlzx> 创业第一步><
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 。。。用这个创业，你永远不能上台面的。。。
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 但是鼓掌
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 所以只是第一步啊
 * jiero 对 phoenixlzx  鼓掌
 * phoenixlzx 感谢 jiero 
<jiero> lainme phoenixlzx  ultrakvm 是什么。。。
<phoenixlzx> jiero: https://www.ultrakvm.com
<kk> phoenixlzx s, ⇪ HostBill - UltraKVM
 * jiero 明白了
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡，有好事么？
<jiero> roylez:  你有些政治触角？
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉的，很闲么？
<cherrot> roylez, 堕落了
<roylez> jiero: 只不过为了看新闻更明白
<jiero> roylez:  他追随你的过去，玩三国杀
<lainme> roylez: 无
<roylez> cherrot: 闲得慌的话帮我写 dooloo 的浏览器插件
<cherrot> roylez, 好
<cherrot> roylez, 终于有活儿了
<cherrot> roylez, 说要求吧
<jiero> 。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。小兔子
<roylez> cherrot: skype?
<cherrot> roylez, 好
<zousandian> hello everyone
<roylez> cherrot: 肉坨呢？
<cherrot> roylez, 在啊
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 游戏打完了？
<maplebeats> jiero, 我今天找到份好工作
<jiero> maplebeats:  呃？
<debianer> 还是搞个免费的用
<jiero> maplebeats: 什么新东西？
<maplebeats> jiero, 等会，我上传图
<jiero> cherrot roylez  dooloo 还有余地吗？
<maplebeats> jiero, http://174.129.11.212/u/21529715/1.jpg
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。你去吧。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 顺便发明一套自动行走工具，免得累着
<maplebeats> jiero, 人家有呢
<jiero> maplebeats: 还要携带 gps 地图绘制仪
<maplebeats> jiero, 我考察了的～
<maplebeats> jiero, 就是不知道一天干多久
<jiero> maplebeats:  当然是 18小时了。
<maplebeats> jiero, 不是吧！
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch 感觉很像dos http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401951 看了好几天wiki，终于把系统装好了， 全是命令行，装好后还是命令行界面，似乎要学很多命令才行 新人问下，如何装浏览器？ 还是要继续啃完wiki的General Recommendations？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dxcqcv — 2013-03-02 19:01
<jiero> maplebeats:  早中班两班，早班上班时间为早上8点到下午4点，中班为下午2点到晚上10
<jiero> 一起干。
<jiero> 哦。不是18
<maplebeats> jiero, 你怎么知道这么清楚。。。
<roylez> jiero: 神马叫做余地？
<jiero> 。。。
<roylez> jiero: 神马叫做余地？
<jiero> roylez:  就是发展空间。
<jiero> roylez: 感觉好久好久没人注册了
<roylez> jiero: 有，没空写而已
<maplebeats> roylez, 我去评论都没人吐槽= =
<jiero> 作者全是 roylez 啊。。。
<jiero> 哦 26天前开始
<roylez> jiero: 设计方面有些问题。用户基数也没超过不用打理的基础值
<jiero> roylez: 设计为喷吐之地，要支持乱画啊。
<roylez> jiero: 信你这没工作的设计师就玩蛋了
<jiero> roylez: 嗯。
<cherrot> roylez, URL都拼错……
<jiero> roylez: 支持每个主题，每个用户都能涂鸦一次吧。
<roylez> cherrot: 哪里？
<cherrot> roylez, gitbucket 啊
 * cherrot 宅了一天三国杀 竟然到晚上了……
<roylez> cherrot: 我说的是 bit
<roylez> cherrot: 我很理解你...
<cherrot> roylez, 喵～
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你这打算孤独一生么
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没啊 积极找妹子中
<maplebeats> cherrot, 那还宅三国杀？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 在帝都人生地不熟的 出去也找不到
<maplebeats> cherrot, 夜总会呀
<phoenixlzx> maplebeats: 要买VPS没
<cherrot> maplebeats, 屌丝宅男 那地方不适合。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 被人坑了钱还没爽  咋办
<maplebeats> phoenixlzx, 半年后就来买
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 你是代理？
<phoenixlzx> maplebeats: 半年后 = = 好吧
<maplebeats> cherrot, 切～
<roylez> cherrot: 出去要呼吸毒气还要付车费
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 我自己做的，无代理。
<maplebeats> phoenixlzx, 你现在开始卖了么？
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 哦 那我就放心填手机了～
<phoenixlzx> maplebeats: 开始了
<maplebeats> phoenixlzx, 多少呀
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 去企鹅帮你推销～
<phoenixlzx> maplebeats: https://www.ultrakvm.com
<maplebeats> phoenixlzx, 打不开。。
<phoenixlzx> maplebeats: 怎么打不开？什么错误？
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 在vps 上做的？
<maplebeats> phoenixlzx, 打开了
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 这是用什么做的～好上流哎
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 显然是独立服务器，E3-1230处理器，16G内存的那种
<roylez> phoenixlzx: 你是财伐啊
<maplebeats> phoenixlzx, 卡住了啊。。
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: hostbill...
<maplebeats> roylez, 吐壕
<roylez> phoenixlzx: hostbill你花钱买的？？？
<phoenixlzx> roylez: 必须的 = =
<roylez> phoenixlzx: 卧槽...
<phoenixlzx> roylez: 所有的软件都是正版的
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 哦
<maplebeats> phoenixlzx, OTZ，速度怎么样啊
<cherrot> roylez, bitbucket.org 你丫这是多久没去了……
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Free source code hosting for Git and Mercurial by Bitbucket (@ bitbucket.org)
<roylez> cherrot: 很久了，弄好之后也就git push去
<phoenixlzx> maplebeats: 我自己的博客 http://www.seainsight.me  文件下载 http://www.seainsight.me/file-sharing
<kk> phoenixlzx s, ⇪ Nautilus | 自由·平等·突破·创新
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 土豪啊。
<maplebeats> phoenixlzx, 速度真安逸。。。等我有工资了就来捧场
<cherrot> maplebeats, 先和我一起用着？
<phoenixlzx> maplebeats: 好～我等企鹅发你工资
<cherrot> maplebeats, 房子怎么样了 你那房租多少
<maplebeats> cherrot, 99一天
<jiero> maplebeats: 你房租 99 一天？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你不打算租房子啊……
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不是只有15天时间么
<maplebeats> cherrot, 过几天再租。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 租 TX 的办公室
<jiero> Ten X cents
<cherrot> maplebeats, 15天中专住宿才99一天？ 爷住的是300的 哼哼  坑死企鹅
<maplebeats> jiero, 大厦旁边有天桥
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。天桥下睡觉？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 300?这么爽啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 就凭你那胆子？
 * cherrot 这世道。。天桥都99了……
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 反正把报销额度全给报了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 15天中转住宿我还没开始呢
<roylez> cherrot: 99一天？
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 反应缓慢
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 其实合租不错，512M每月就不到40了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 多少钱？怎么报的？
<jiero> roylez:  住宾馆的
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 你是什么ISP?
<cherrot> maplebeats, 北京和深圳可能不一样 你还是报道完了再去看吧
<roylez> jiero: 壕一个肉坨
<maplebeats> cherrot, 它说1K4
<jiero> ro
<jiero> roylez:  最近看不懂你的语言了
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 跟ISP 没有关系吧 访问edu 也很快的
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 是啊 maplebeats 不合租我就找别的朋友了 反正没太多应用
<maplebeats> cherrot, 这1K4是直接发还是什么？
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 联通
<cherrot> maplebeats, 发票报销
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 不会吧，ping一个给我
<maplebeats> cherrot, 靠，那我尽量找贵的地方
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我这是公司指定几家酒店
<maplebeats> cherrot, 酒店？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 3K 2人的额度。正好我是单出来的，于是就一个人享受了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯 北京是这样
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你是说15天中转啊？
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 估计是cache 的问题，网站是php ?
<cherrot> maplebeats, 是啊 难道咱俩不一个话题？
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 嗯。wordpress
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我看我们好像是直接使房门卡。。。。。。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 现在是一个话题了
 * maplebeats 我也想单出来:(
<phoenixlzx> 诶还是客户端好用
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 你什么部门
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 错了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你什么部门
<maplebeats> cherrot, mig
<maplebeats> cherrot, 那个快倒了的部门
<cherrot> maplebeats, 刚想说……其他事业群都在挖你们的人呢
<maplebeats> cherrot, 没啥，我都找好下家了http://174.129.11.212/u/21529715/1.jpg
<cherrot> maplebeats, ....
<phoenixlzx> maplebeats: 要去哪里？
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 你可以找 maplebeats 当你扩展的人，他很闲很闲
<jiero> maplebeats:  仙人
<cherrot> roylez, 给开权限
<jiero> maplebeats:  仙和闲同源？
<cherrot> roylez, cherrot
<maplebeats> jiero, ....
<phoenixlzx> 我现在需要客户和订单，而不是员工 = =
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 没关系，给他提成没基本工资就行
<maplebeats> phoenixlzx, = =:!
<phoenixlzx> 服务器开一天就是一天的钱啊...所以抓紧回本
<cherrot> roylez, ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－）
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 需求不大啊，首先人家不会买来做游戏服务器——因为中国玩家根本不会建。。。
<soiamso> phoenixlzx:  你的ultrakvm.com 也架在虚拟机里面？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* HostBill - UltraKVM (@ ultrakvm.com)
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 是的，那个在QN机房
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 因为solusvm的文档说推荐放在虚拟机里，这样更安全，更容易备份
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 你网站的体验有点难以说服
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我的博客么，还是ultrakvm的主站
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 主站，我不搞技术，纯粹从体验出发。先有好的体验才到大规模推广，体验不好只能是alpah状态。
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 你试试看这个吧 http://www.seainsight.me
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 我这么说吧，你的主站不是这个地址吧，这个是大问题。而且你不应该在网站里面使用任何指向google的东西，这个非常影响体验。
<\rs> phoenixlzx: 你叫lzx?
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 那里面没有任何指向google的东西吧... -= = 我自己的网站那我自己爱咋折腾咋折腾
<phoenixlzx> \rs: 是的
<phoenixlzx> \rs: 竟然被你发现了
<\rs> phoenixlzx: 人人上剛看到
<phoenixlzx> \rs: 我靠我都变身前面加点的隐藏喵了...
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 建议，不是打击。大规模推广之前这是大问题，因为你叫潜在客户，尝试http://www.seainsight.me
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我会给机房的测试地址的
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 现在就去改
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 而在大陆，有google的东西就会load 很久。。。。
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我只有自己博客上的东西用了google的字体
<\rs> ultrakvm not available 了
<freeflying> cherrot: 你们2人3k的水平很高啊，在北京能住很不错的五星了
<soiamso> \rs:  可能很多人在访问
<cherrot> freeflying, 怎么可能…… 15天。。
<freeflying> cherrot: 不是吧
<phoenixlzx> \rs: 我这里好好的啊
<\rs> google web fonts 还是存網站吧，訪問很慢的……
<freeflying> cherrot: 这个预算住motel都成问题啊
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 你在美国。。。
<freeflying> cherrot: 腾讯效益不是很好呢吗
<cherrot> freeflying, 抠和效益是两码事
<freeflying> cherrot: 不是说你们年终最多发到 30多个月吗
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 我在南京，亲
<cherrot> freeflying, 做游戏的
<\rs> phoenixlzx: 好年輕……
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 你在gfw 还没有升级的节点上，亲
<freeflying> cherrot: 你们那里可是我梦寐的地方啊
<\rs> 上海什麼$(rev <<< hss)都掛……
<cherrot> freeflying, 欢迎加盟～ 来钓企鹅妞
<freeflying> cherrot: 年底发20个月就好了，不要30多个月
<tenzu> topic里怎么出现了黑毛？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • startx 后 Ubuntu 的图形界面变得很怪异 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401953 我用的是Ubuntu 12.0.4，按照 http://blog.csdn.net/yuyin86/article/details/8255061 说的，我成功地把系统设置成开机默认进入字符界面。 开机后，进入字符界面，然后用startx 命令进行ubuntu 图形化界面，但 …
<cherrot> tenzu, 哎呀我去 还真是……
<cherrot> freeflying, 给我发4个月就满足了……唉
<tenzu> cherrot: 你干的？
<jiero> cherrot:  freeflying 豆油孩子了。。。
<cherrot> tenzu, 怎么可能
<cherrot> freeflying, 真的 你孩子多大？求介绍～
<tenzu> jiero: yo！
<jiero> tenzu: 腾腾号
<cherrot> tenzu, 黑毛叫杨白？ 这名字。。
<jiero> cherrot: 呃。是白羊啊。
<freeflying> cherrot: 介绍啥
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐好
<freeflying> cherrot: 我等你介绍去你们那啊
<tenzu> cherrot: 小白杨
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 你 seainsight 的vps是在西海岸吗
<cherrot> tenzu, 白羊生了一身黑毛……
<jiero> 中国人应该在塞班岛搞个————绝对赚钱啊。
<jiero> 链接美国亚洲
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 是
<\cx`> 近期有人海淘吗?
<tenzu> 有人用那个神马ubuntu phone么？啥样的？
<\cx`> 阿蛋不来了...
<phoenixlzx> https://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=1585
<kk> phoenixlzx ⇪ ti: UltraKVM - 基于KVM虚拟化的虚拟服务器 (页 1) / 社区网上商店 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<jiero> 错了。
<jiero> \cx`: 你谁啊。。。
<maplebeats> tenzu, 疼壕，你可以去买 一个nexus来刷嘛
<\cx`> jiero: 我是cx
<jiero> 。。。
<\cx`> jiero: 一直在这里潜水
<jiero> ubuntu phone 好像不成
<tenzu> maplebeats: galaxy note 2能刷么？
<maplebeats> tenzu, 早晚会可以的
<jiero> tenzu: 刷了之后原系统就没了的
<soiamso> jiero: sailfish os 估计跟 ubuntu phone 合并 。。
<jiero> soiamso: 呃。为什么
<maplebeats> soiamso, 不可能
<tenzu> 那算了，不敢乱动女王的机器
<maplebeats> tenzu, 所以叫你自己买 个nexus啊
<jiero> soiamso: ubuntu 不用 x 不用 pulseaudio的，内部血统不一样吧。
<tenzu> maplebeats: 多少钱？
<maplebeats> tenzu, 2K？
<jiero> nexus 4 ？
<jiero> 32 GB: US$499
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: https://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=1585
<maplebeats> tenzu, 疼疼壕就就直接买一台吧～反正是壕，小钱而已
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽
<jiero> roylez:  。你下毒手了吗。。。
<maplebeats> roylez, 你吓到人家了
<tenzu> 不小心按了电源，然后竟然退出了
<jiero> maplebeats:  +1
<cfy`> tenzu: 开机好快
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> cfy`: 是程序退出了
<tenzu> maplebeats: 多少钱？
<\rs> phoenixlzx: 創業了？
<maplebeats> tenzu, 2K呀
<phoenixlzx> \rs: 是的
<tenzu> maplebeats: 还挺贵
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 股东好
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 疼叫兽好
<maplebeats> tenzu, 叫兽还差这点钱么。。
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 疼叫兽来买我的VPS吧
<cfy`> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 多少钱？
<tenzu> maplebeats: 还得找人代购？
<phoenixlzx> https://www.ultrakvm.com/?/cart/ tenzu
<maplebeats> tenzu, 淘宝呀
<kk> phoenixlzx s, ⇪ HostBill - 产品选购 - UltraKVM
<maplebeats> tenzu, 你的经济在女王手里么。。。
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 优惠码 IKNOWPHOENIX@GOOGLE
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: ipad，打不开链接
<phoenixlzx> 512M的plan 80/月
<phoenixlzx> 800/å¹´
<tenzu> maplebeats: 工资卡直接
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 你的管理平台用的啥
<tenzu> maplebeats: 上交
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: solusvm
<freeflying> 话说kvm现在也能超售
<maplebeats> tenzu, 除了工资卡，你肯定还有私房钱
<jiero> maplebeats:  。。。你想要有私房钱啊。
<maplebeats> jiero, 我工资卡又没上交， 要什么私房钱 (话说，我还没工资卡呢
<\rs> phoenixlzx: 好早……
<cherrot> maplebeats, 招行卡还没半？
<jiero> maplebeats cherrot 企鹅必须用招行的？
<cherrot> jiero, 一般公司都是指定银行的  发工资方便
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我今天去办，结果发现招行今天放假。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 人家朝九晚五
<maplebeats> cherrot, 昨天应该办的，唉。。。去耍去了= =
<\cx`> 你们都上班了的呀?
<jiero> cherrot: 给我的感觉是中国比较奇特，跨行转账还收费
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没事 借你我的卡号你先用着～
<maplebeats> jiero, 中国奇特的地方多的是
<jiero> maplebeats: 嗯。用银行卡会优惠。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 滚粗
<freeflying> jiero: 你不是中国的？
<jiero> freeflying: 只是很不习惯。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 本来我就一直是奇人。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 明天报到的时候再办，唉～
<maplebeats> cherrot, 其实银行下班很晚的，还经常加班
<cherrot> maplebeats, 先办了再报道
<soiamso> jiero: 不收费，银行怎样吸收存款
<jiero> soiamso: ？不懂
 * jiero 以为中国的银行最不担心存款的。
<freeflying> jiero: 啥叫奇人？
<debianer> 我掉线了吗？
<Zhaofeng_Li> debianer, no
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请问，我要洗intel的64位12.04 要下哪个版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401959 为什么intel的芯片只有32位可以用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 onelook — 2013-03-02 21:00
<namoamitabuddha> 有啥办法可以比 cp 更快复制?
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 是慢，还是卡？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 合租呗？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 单文件可能 ddrescue 更快, 但是我不知道一个目录怎么比 cp 快
<tryit> UNP真不好啃，累
<\cx> 最近有人海淘嘛?
<jiero> freeflying 其实就是和疯子差不多，但是没到那程度
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu老自动关有线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401962 我用无线连接外网，上网什么都正常！然后无线接开发板，ifconfig时，eth0没有ip，我ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.229后就有了，开发板可以ping通的。但是ping通之后，一会就弹出网络连接失败，再ifconfig …
<\cx> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/8883708083/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=8883708083&m=A1KUFZLJ107W44    想买....
<kk> \cx s, ⇪ Moleskine City Notebook Washington, D.C.: Moleskine: 9788883708084: Amazon.com: Books
<\cx> test
<kk> \cx, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<IronWard> test
<kk> IronWard, 点点点.  ㍮ 
 * IronWard 和蔼地拍了拍 kk
<debianer> 最近有好玩的软件，游戏和服务吗？
<debianer> 安卓手机有好玩的吗？
<wangwei_> ubuntu手机做的不错啊
<gebjgd> debianer: 玩模拟器啊
<wangwei_> 希望做的越来越好
<debianer> Ubuntu 手机系统在小米上能用吗？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 群里有个租房的
<debianer> gebjgd: 啥模拟器？
<gebjgd> debianer: fc sfc
<wangwei_> debianer:不知道，只知道在NEXUS上能用
<debianer> 咋就没人试试在安卓手机上用？
<\cx> debianer: 不能用.
<cherrot> debianer, 等你刷呢～
<debianer> gebjgd: 能具体说说吗？
<\cx> debianer: 暂时, 手机就三儿子和四儿子能用.
<gebjgd> debianer: nexus 4就是android的
<debianer> 哦
<gebjgd> debianer: 你真实是小白
<\cx> gebjgd: debianer 是stockcn, 搞股票那个妹子.
<debianer> gebjgd: 真不知是什么模拟器
<debianer> \cx: 你怎么知道？
<\cx> debianer: 我在这里潜水很久了.
<debianer> 最近有好用的免费vpn吗？
<debianer> 我好久没来了
<\cx> debianer: 最近的vpn都不好用.
<\cx> debianer: ssh还有一些能用的.
<debianer> \cx: 为什么？
<\cx> debianer: tor不知道现在还好用不...
<debianer> \
<\cx> debianer: 流量分析, 就算加密他也能猜到你在干嘛.
<debianer> \cx: tor也要先翻墙才能连接上
<cherrot> debianer, 你怎么变妹子了
<\cx> debianer: 那就不好了...
<\cx> cherrot: 你没看过她照片?
<cherrot> \cx, 求真相
<\cx> cherrot: 翻log去吧
<debianer> cherrot: 把我当男人就是
<cherrot> \cx, 你让我翻到猴年马月   debianer 求真相
<\cx> cherrot: 我手头儿又没有...
<debianer> cherrot: 我是男的，怎么了
<cherrot> \cx, 看
<\cx> debianer: cherrot 男女通吃, 更中意男的.
<cherrot> \cx, 妹纸哪有刷机的 笨蛋
<debianer> 别聊这些无聊的事
<\cx> cherrot: 我认识 debianer .
<debianer> 我一直用三星和小米
<debianer> \cx: 流量分析知道我在干嘛？
<debianer> 唉，都不知道你们现在的大学生脑子里都在想什么
<\cx> debianer: 知道, 聚类.
<\cx> debianer: 可以根据你的行为来分组.
<\cx> debianer: k-means
<debianer> \cx: 聚类什么意思？
<\cx> debianer: 相同行为的 聚类到一起...
<cherrot> \cx, k-means弱爆了
<debianer> \cx: 有这么厉害吗？
<\cx> cherrot: 方校长的论文里有用 kmeans
<\cx> debianer: 不知道, 不过现在看效果还不错.
<debianer> \cx: 什么效果？
<\cx> debianer: 阻断我们翻墙的效果.
<debianer> \cx: 不会吧，他知道我访问啥网址？
<\cx> debianer: 不知道
<\cx> debianer: 去搜索他的论文看看吧, 有一篇总结性的.
<debianer> 那怎么阻断
<debianer> 唉，无药可治了！
<debianer> 真缺德
<lube_> ?
<gebjgd> debianer: 网址的访问早就能分析了 http 就能搞定
<debianer> gebjgd: 知道我浏览啥内容吗？
<lube_> 请问怎样可以把12.04 unity左边的应用启动栏放到下方？？
<lube_> ??
<\cx> 不知道unity是啥.
<cfy`> \cx: ..
<root_> ...
<root_> q
<root_> quit
<leave> ⊙▽⊙
<Jacky_> who can see me
<Jacky_> feed back plz
<IronWard> any 1 can see u
<leave> me
<leave> hehe
<Guest55153> 我是新人
<leave> me too
<Guest55153> 谁和我聊两句吧
<leave> 你寂寞啊
<Guest55153> 谁知道怎么列出、加入频道吗
<leave> -help
<Guest55153> -help
<leave> -  >  /
<stone_l> 大家好
<kk> stone_l, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<stone_l> 手机上的，试试看
<stone_l> 还真有没睡觉的同志
<Stone_l> 这个
<GUNDAM> 求一款好用的英文翻译软件
<GUNDAM> compiz装了怎么也没什么特效阿，和没装的时候一模一样阿
 * kevingroudn_ 隔壁为了叫不叫床吵起来了
<wzssyqa> kevingroudn_: 这个
<wzssyqa> kevingroudn_: 男的要叫，还是女的要叫
<ofan> 国内又开会了
<ofan> 尼玛连豆瓣都上不去
<piggybox_> ofan: 没有连不上嘛
<cleamoon> ofan, 我这里也巨难连
<cleamoon> 语出作家刀尔登微博：“看了会儿新闻，无话可说，这就叫心凉自然静”
 * cherrot 喵～
<cherrot> ofan, 对了 我的VPN账户给销掉吧 上次应急的时候发现还可以用来着  我从来没续费过
<ofan> cherrot: 好的
<ofan> cherrot: 你的账户名是啥
<cherrot> ofan, cherrot
<cherrot> ofan, 或者 cherrotluo
<ofan> cherrot: 你的要到12月才过期啊
<cherrot> ofan, 这么爽
<cherrot> ofan, 我还以为只买了一个月的呢
<cherrot> ofan, 我看看交易记录。。
<cherrot> ofan, 只交易了10块钱啊
<ofan> cherrot: 我擦 不会吧
<cherrot> ofan, 你真是好人 亲亲
<cherrot> ofan, 没事～我用了还没有两位数。。
<ofan> cherrot: 你妹，到底买了几个月的啊
<ofan> nnnd 不会是我把别人的弄成一个月的了把
<cherrot> ofan, 10块钱不就一个月么
<cherrot> ofan, 不知道呀。。。喵。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 大头
<gebjgd> 现在的国内的人 没事喵 什么啊
<cherrot> gebjgd, 希望召唤来一只性感小野猫
<ofan> 尼玛国内在开会，各种国内网站都上不去
<ofan> gebjgd: 大头？？
<cherrot> ofan, 唉怪事 国内开会国外还访问不了国内网站啊
<ofan> cherrot: 我豆瓣完全打不开
<ofan> 支付宝也打不开
<cherrot> ofan, 摸摸头
<cherrot> ofan, 找到天朝的感觉了哈
<ofan> cherrot: 摸自己的头去..
<ofan> 天朝局域网
<cleamoon> 快变局域网了
<gebjgd> ofan: cleamoon 兲朝威武
<cleamoon> 当你的祖国被独 裁所统治，“叛国罪”是对你最荣耀的评判。（范炜转马克-尼姆碑文）
<cleamoon> https://plus.google.com/115999208343224352426/posts/jgRkfhaBNv6
<cleamoon> kk呢？
<cleamoon> 北京空气其实挺好，有嚼劲，管饱，就是稍稍有些硌牙。（乔小囧）
<ofan> 两会什么时候结束？
<cleamoon> 如果我有一颗超音速洲际战术核导弹的话，二会明天就会结束
<piggybox_> 那你就成第二个本拉登了
<cleamoon> 我又不杀老百姓，再说，能灭了他们，成本拉登也值了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 核导弹 还杀不到平民
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 战术核武器，小的。不用战术核武器不行，那些货都在地下呆着。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 一样的污染
<cleamoon> 那就污染吧
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 敢情你全家都移民到了瑞典
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你到是无所谓
<piggybox_> 远程革命家
<cleamoon> 我祖父母和叔辈没移民呀
<cleamoon> 关键是，现在不也一样污染。没区别
<cleamoon> piggybox_, 没打算革命，弄死几个混蛋革不了命
<dxong1> :)
<kk>  06:07
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-03
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • opensuse 如何开机自启python脚本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401978 opensuse的问题，不知道去哪里问了，只好来到宝地。 最近想试试kde，听人说opensuse做的不错，于是费尽九牛二虎之力，给新买的本子装上了opensuse，刚开始用kde真的不习惯，在u中，开机自启脚本直接可以 …
<miaozhendaoren> -help
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> gfrog: http://iam.peteashton.com/keep-calm-rape-tshirt-amazon/
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ Dictionary + algorithm + PoD t-shirt printer + lucrative meme = rape t-shirts on Amazon | I Am Pete Ashton
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<lpy> 大家早~~
<lpy> cfy: 早~~
<jusss> 森海赛尔法耳机竟然有杂音
<jusss> 渣耳机
<jusss> 还不如我20元的索尼
<jusss> 还有闪迪那渣u盘，每秒5M，金士顿的能每秒16M
<roylez> lol
<roylez> 不测的人最幸福
<jusss> 这两个渣牌子
<roylez> u盘我有俩，一个n年前买的2G金士顿，现在用来做万用启动盘，系统恢复，装windows用，另外一个ubuntu活动送的4G，拿来插在无线路由上做samba服务....
<jusss> 我也想装win
<jusss> 可是不会用优盘装....
<roylez> 没有啊，我的u盘只是windows安装盘...
<roylez> 装了个grub4dos，里面是systemrescuecd和win7的安装盘
<jusss> 我的渣ubuntu放声音经常出毛病，我都忍受不了
<jusss> 我要重装系统
<jusss> 在debian和xp里选一个
<jusss> xp不会用u盘装...
<jusss> debian已经用dd进u盘了
<jusss> roylez: win重装，不会影响d盘之类的东西，linux呢？
<jusss> roylez: 是不是所以东东都没有了
<roylez> jusss: 你说分区？
<roylez> jusss: 你装Linux的时候，选择不要格式化相应的分区就好了
<cfy`> roylez: 主席 早上好
<iIlL10Oo> https://travis-ci.org/
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Travis CI - Free Hosted Continuous Integration Platform for the Open Source Community
<jusss_> roylez: 我的ubuntu是预装的，买的时候就装好了的，这样装debian的时候能选择不格式化某分区？
<roylez> jusss_: 可以
<wzssyqa> roylez: 最近在用我的那个vps了没？
<roylez> wzssyqa: 没
<wzssyqa> roylez: 7号就关了
<wzssyqa> roylez: 有数据备份一下
<roylez> wzssyqa: 多谢了，没东西
<jusss_> roylez: 我的东西都在～里，能选择不格式化它吗，还是需要现在设置个分区
<roylez> jusss_: /home显然是要单独分区的....
<mengfei> 用gparted在最后一个分区分一个空间出来，然后debian就装在那个分区，就用一个/ 分区就行了，swap和原来ubuntu的那个共用，这样就是debian+ubuntu双系统
<iIlL10Oo> /dev/sda7        16G  8.0G  6.5G   56% /
<iIlL10Oo> 16G = 8.0G + 6.5G
<jusss_> 一点不懂....
 * leyle 哈哈哈哈，
<iIlL10Oo> 先把 ~ 里的东西复制出来
<iIlL10Oo> 或者安装的过程中不要格式化, 而是 rm /bin /etc /lib /dev /usr /sys /var
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 一个pacman的多线程下载脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401980 不想在编辑一次 传送阵： https://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=1589 统计信息: 发表于 由 雨坤毅 — 2013-03-03 10:17
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 预装的系统会有扩展分区吗
<cfy`> roylez: 席席～
<tryit> linux应用级开发人员的薪资现在大概啥水平？北上广
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ctags的使用出现了问题，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401982 大家好，我刚刚用linxu,有问题想请教大家：网上查了ctags，想试一下它的功能，可是我输入 ：~/zwjzgx$ ctags -R* 跳出来： 程序 'ctags' 已包含在下列软件包中： * exuberant-ctags * elvis-tools (You will have to e …
<imtxc> tryit: 早 cfy` 早
<tryit> imtxc, 工作几年了？
<imtxc> tryit: 0.6
<tryit> imtxc, 做开发呢？
<imtxc> tryit: 我做的那谈不上开发，混饭呗
<imtxc> tryit: 你对这边有意思？
<tryit> imtxc, 哪边？
<imtxc> tryit: 你不是在那边么？
<tryit> imtxc, 哪边？？
<imtxc> 我刚才看log你在问北上广，你不是在台北么
<tryit> imtxc, 我问问而已，并没说自己在啊
<imtxc> tryit: 好吧
<tryit> \想知道现在linux开发的薪资是啥水平,8K-1.2K?
<imtxc> 这个就不知道了，不过现在没工作经验的本科生至少也有6.5k吧？ 高的那个层次我就想不透了
<imtxc> 这边路边盒饭的水平是10元/份
<tryit> imtxc, 肯定是难度越高薪资也越高的，在某个范围内
<cfy`> imtxc: morning :)
<namoamitabuddha> 有什么比较简短的 makefile 的 tutorial 么
<namoamitabuddha> Well, wikibooks.
<gebjgd> @琢磨先生：最近香港的新闻是这样的：最近香港警方出动数千警力成功抓捕了一名大奶枭，现场搜出三罐奶粉......
<gebjgd> 警方近日当场击毙一名利用身体走私奶粉者，从他体内取出五斤奶粉......
<gebjgd> 警方最近对一名走私奶粉者提起公诉，后证实他携带的是白粉，当庭宣布无罪释放.
<rambo_> 没人吗？
<gebjgd> 有恩
<gebjgd> 他，曾是江湖上赫赫有名的验货高手。每一次的白粉交易，都是经他检验且从没失手。只见他慢慢地伸出左手小拇指，剔起桌子上一些白色粉末抹到牙齿上。房间内顿时一片死寂，大家都屏住呼吸等待他的判夺。他的右边眉毛不经意地跳了一下，约七秒后，他低低嘘了一口气，然后肯定地说：“没错，这个的确是地道的港货奶粉。”，顿时
<gebjgd> 满屋子欢呼起来。
<gebjgd> 是的，这个现在是他的兼职：验港货奶粉。
<rambo_> 都在讽刺这个
<gebjgd> @薛蛮子【信仰与建筑】1、欧美发达国家，最宏伟的建筑主要是教堂，因为那里存放着他们的信仰--爱、自由、平等。2、日本，最奢华的建筑主要是学校，因为那里存放着他们的信仰--知识、技术、进取。3、中国，最宏伟的建筑主要是政府大楼、银行，因为那里存放着他们的信仰--金钱、权力、傲慢
<rambo_> 现在ubuntu能不能自己编译内核成3.8.1啊？
<Hiso-android> ...
<Hiso-android> ohayo
<Hiso-android> minna
<rambo_> gebjgd 你的新浪微博是什么？
<gebjgd> rambo_: 不用
<gebjgd> rambo_: twitter g+
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<rambo_> 哦
<Hiso-android> g+上一群反派对
<Hiso-android> 每次都喜闻乐见
<rambo_> 新浪着实可恶 每次打开都有一堆推荐 广告
<gebjgd> g+ twitter才是说真话的地方
<rambo_> 还得翻墙？
<gebjgd> 猛牛  每天一杯牛奶, 毒死中国人!
<iIlL10Oo> 难道是在控制人口,以降低房价?
<gebjgd> 全国政协十二届一次会议新闻发言人吕新华在回答记者提问时说，我看到国家质检总局一个数字说，内地的奶粉99%是符合质量标准的。现在的问题是，群众对奶粉是符合质量标准的信心不足，才造成香港奶粉很多都被内地的水货客买走等等情况。
<gebjgd> 杨琴:  朋友发来的短信：全国科技名词审定委员会正研究并广泛征求意见，为PM2.5定一个科学恰当中文名。有专家称为烟尘或细飘尘。网友答案真是百花齐放：严肃点就叫公雾源，高端点就叫京尘，霸气点就叫尘疾思汗，乐观点就叫尘世美，娱乐点就叫尘惯吸。更有一个稍微性感点的名字，那叫喂人民服雾！ 
<DrawNori> 尘惯吸 比较逗
<root_> who is mine
<jiero> 心肝
<jiero> root_:  yourself
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 各位大大，如何解决windows 和 Ubuntu双重引导的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401986 rt，先安装的 Windows 8 然后删除了一个分区安装 Ubuntu 12.10，安装grub的时候将grub安装到Ubuntu 的/分区，然后重启直接进入windows 8 使用easybcd添加了Ubuntu 的启动项，然后重启，开机显 …
 * jiero 现在终于知道什么是扭着脚了，脚后跟的筋痛？
<lpy> 有哪个命令行工具可以把  pdf  转换成  doc？
<jiero> doc？
<lpy> jiero:  嗯
<jiero> 主要是 pdf 读取，一般用这个的不会用命令行。
<jiero> 回答完毕
<lpy> jiero:  owo
<jiero> pdf 是用来发布的。
<lpy> 我们交作业的。。。收且仅收  doc。。。
<jiero> 和 pdf 有屁关系。。。
<lpy> jiero:    但是我写latex。。。
<jiero> lpy: 导出 odt笨蛋。。。
<lpy> jiero:    导出odt？
<lpy> jiero:   emacs写latex，然后生成pdf。。。怎么导出 odt？   难道用openoffice？
<lpy> jiero: 就是不想用office。。。记得有个工具可以转的但是忘了  T_T
<jiero> lpy: 其实都可以，源文件。。。
<jiero> lpy:  pandoc
<lpy> jiero: 嗯就是这个了~~~  多谢~~~ :)
 * jiero 没用过 latex
<jiero> 一直用 OpenOffice.org 写论文。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Apache OpenOffice - The Free and Open Productivity Suite (@ openoffice.org *FROM* OpenOffice.org)
<lpy> jiero:   :)
<namoamitabuddha> 有人用 automake 么
<CyrusYzGTt> use libreofice calc something
<tryit> namoamitabuddha, 怎么啦
<tryit> namoamitabuddha, 我熟悉make，但是autoconf和automake一直不能入门。。。
<crack> 我发觉IRC聊天的人不多⊙_⊙
<lujq1020> 是的
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好
<IsoaSFlus> minna
<tryit> 周末都放假了，#c频道人就很多
<IsoaSFlus> 只有半天的路过
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats不在没人吐槽了。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: 那是不是做大型软件的时候用的? automake
<tryit> namoamitabuddha, 恩
<onlylove> crackth: 童话？还是馒头？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求大神帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401990 我第一次用ubuntu系统，很多东西都不懂，最重要的就是怎下载新的软件？比如word，360等。上QQ的时候为什么发不了消息？ 求各位大神帮帮忙？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 菜鸟yi只 — 2013-03-03 13:57
<namoamitabuddha> tryit: clang / gcc ?
<tryit> namoamitabuddha, ?
<crackth> - -
<crackth> - -话说我进来了么？
<crackth> 3
 * Zhao|homework waves to crackth
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: THe term “external” refers to their location outside functions, and is not directly connected with the extern keyword;
 * cherrot 不要吹NB，谁吹谁IT...
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 上次他说的东西在标准里面写清楚的
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 对于SAP软件的支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401991 sap是现在的主流企业级软件，而现在linux中主要支持的是SUSE,强烈建议Ubuntu服务器版对SAP能够提供良好的支持和引导,进而拓展企业级的应用！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lujielink — 2013-03-03 14:33
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: An external object declaration that does not have an initializer, and does not contain the extern specifier, is a tentative definition
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: If a definition for an object appears in a translation unit, any tentative definitions are treated merely as redundant declarations.
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 也就是说没有赋值的, 在标准中就规定成 tentative definition, 如果在其他地方有定义, 就变成 redundant declaration 了
<roylez> cherrot: IT肉坨
<cherrot> roylez, 早～
<roylez> cherrot: 早毛，我三国杀都升了1级了
<cherrot> roylez, 你一天玩多久。。。120级。。。。
<roylez> cherrot: 2-4小时，不多
<jusss> onlylove: hi
<jusss> onlylove: long time no see
<onlylove> jusss: 把你的chinglish给我扔了
<cherrot> roylez, 好吧 昨天玩了六七把  当了5次内奸。。
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<fairywell28> c++ vector 的 resize 会引起空间重新配置并使得迭代器都失效吧？
<jusss> onlylove: 额，好吧
<jusss> onlylove: 英文，我忘光了
<roylez> cherrot: 盛大这渣渣，内奸不是随机的。他发现你不排斥玩内奸，就可了劲的给你发内奸
<cherrot> roylez, 可是他怎么发现我不排斥内奸的……
<cherrot> roylez, 最恶心的是内奸遭主公狂砍  唉
<roylez> cherrot: 因为你没逃跑...
<roylez> lol
<cherrot> lol
<cherrot> http://www.u148.net/article/68243.html
<kk> cherrot s, ⇪ 文艺清新女流氓——花粥 - 有意思吧
<roylez> cherrot: 你要控制自己的逃跑概率，不要超过5%就好
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 也可能是我搞错了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1490693/tentative-definitions-in-c99-and-linking
<kk> namoamitabuddha s, ⇪ c - Tentative definitions in C99 and linking - Stack Overflow
<jusss> roylez: help,英文忘光了。咋办
<roylez> jusss: 自杀重练
<cherrot> jusss, 满血复活
<jusss> roylez: ...
<roylez> jusss: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6d050af1jw1e2ce7e0uxcg.gif
<jusss> cherrot: 求游戏神器
<cherrot> jusss, 什么东西？
<jusss> roylez: http://tieba.baidu.com/photo/p?kw=%D5%BD%B6%B7%B7%A8%CA%A6&flux=1&tid=2191726182&pic_id=ac4bd11373f08202e1f897134afbfbedab641bb7&pn=1&fp=2&see_lz=1
<kk> jusss s, ⇪ 几个小图片。不知道大家看没看过只为了给大家开心一下_看图_战斗法师吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> cherrot: tx代理的游戏
<jusss> cherrot: 你是tx啥部门的
<cherrot> jusss, 只有QB几枚而已  我不做游戏
<cherrot> jusss, 保密～
<roylez> cherrot: 抠逼
<cherrot> jusss, 如果有能耐 你能grep到我的名字 hiahiahia
<cherrot> roylez, 只能抠腚。。
<roylez> cherrot: 我想起一首歌
<roylez> cherrot: 就是这个 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac228879
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 红军激情演绎芬兰神曲Poika Saunoo - AcFun弹幕视频网
<cherrot> roylez, 我擦 刚开始就这么带感
<roylez> cherrot: 有QB吧？
<cherrot> roylez, 有
<cherrot> roylez, lol
<jusss> cherrot: http://t.qq.com/cherrot  ?
<kk> jusss s, ⇪ Cherrot的微博_腾讯微博
<jusss> kk: 你延迟了
<cusion> 为什么每次有人发了一个链接，kk就会在后面跟一个？什么原理？
<cherrot> jusss, 哎呀我去 查户口了。。
<roylez> cherrot: 没爆了你的显卡吧？
<cherrot> roylez, 还坚挺着～～
<jusss> cherrot: 有点猥琐，呵呵
<cherrot> roylez, http://www.acfun.tv/v/579879.aspx?locale=zh_CN
<roylez> cherrot: 神马啊
<cherrot> roylez, acfun给我来了个IIS错误
<roylez> cherrot: 那必须啊，这么好的站，必须用IIS写
<roylez> cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac565497  这个看过吧
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 杨子荣style - AcFun弹幕视频网
<cherrot> roylez, 当然看过
<cherrot> roylez, http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac579903
<kk> cherrot s, ⇪ 【全程中文字幕】恋愛サーキュレーション - AcFun弹幕视频网
<jusss> sda sdb sdc是分区？还是/mnt /home之类的？还是(hd,0)之类的
<jusss> 求解
<roylez> cherrot: 你看的都是神马渣啊
<cherrot> roylez, 我竟然没看过
<jusss> roylez: 分区是什么
<roylez> jusss: 是盘
<jusss> roylez: 那sda sdb /mnt /home (hd,0)之类的是什么
<namoamitabuddha> 分区是什么?
<roylez> jusss: 好好去找教程看吧
<namoamitabuddha> partition / slice
<jusss> roylez: 没找到好的教程。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Disk partitioning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: o
<roylez> jusss: sda sdb 是两块不同的硬盘。sda 应该差不多是 hd0
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slice_(disk)
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Slice (disk) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<roylez> cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac578308
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 一段视频毁了张曼玉 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<jusss> roylez: sda1 sda2 sda3是不是说一块硬盘分了3个区，那怎么看是主分区还是扩展分区
<cherrot> roylez, 我擦 凶残。。
<roylez> jusss: fdisk -l
<cherrot> jusss, 做启动盘呢？
<namoamitabuddha> 呵呵, 分区的概念都不清楚, 看 fdisk -l 有啥用
<namoamitabuddha> 1-4 是留给 primary partitions 的, 5+ 才是 logical partitions
<jusss> cherrot: 想装debian,可是不想把好多电影格式化
<cherrot> jusss, grub配置很简单
<namoamitabuddha> 还有 extended partition
<cherrot> jusss, 花20分钟看看呗
<jusss> cherrot: 看不懂。。。
<jusss> cherrot: 好多概念都不懂。。。。
<cherrot> jusss, 找个可以用的 grub.cfg 你就懂了 cc namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 我怀疑他是 GUID Partition Table
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot: 那样就没有什么 primary/logical partitions 了
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu是买时自带的
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 不是我装的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 如果是 GUID Partition Table, 看 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: GUID Partition Table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你还是找 Debian 的 Manual 吧
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/installmanual
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Debian squeeze -- Installation Guide
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<jusss> 有事，先出去，回来再看，
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 谁有能用mplayer 播放得cctv1的节目地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401993 谁有能用mplayer 播放得cctv1的节目地址，有的大哥给小弟发几个找了老长时间也没有找到,网上都是些播放不了的。。。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 afly1984 — 2013-03-03 15:50
<gfrog> roylez: 现在流行parted -l呢。
<roylez> gfrog: 那是基佬用的
<gfrog> roylez: fdisk 不认GPT的
<roylez> cherrot: 你公司的 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac561070
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 企鹅群里有特务！看企鹅君萌翻地球人……@fall_ark译制【第一集】 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<cherrot> roylez, 比我们公司的萌多了好不好。
<roylez> cherrot: rockhopper太牛了
<cherrot> roylez, 红字君字母太屌了。
<gebjgd> gpt好慢的
<sunsweet> ubuntu在哪里启动的ssh服务，安装以后就开机自动启动了，runlevel是2，在如此
<sunsweet> 在rc2.d看没有ssh启动文件呀
<sunsweet> ssh什么时候启动的，求解答
<gebjgd> sunsweet: 现在都systemd了 还整runlevel呢
<sunsweet> 哦
<sunsweet> 在哪调用的ssh
<sunsweet> 在rcS.d里也没有
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在Thinkpad T430安装Ubuntu 12.10, 关机时有破音现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401997 Thinkpad T430上新装了Ubuntu 12.10 , 放弃Fedora了(虽然公司软件研发统一用的fedora) 虽然在论坛看到大家都吐槽12.10的不稳定, 不过我这里一切正常, 除了一个小问题 : 关机的时候, 笔记本会 …
<wzssyqa> 周末就是冷清啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • wine下出现乱码？缺字？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402005 上次有位大神特地说过乱码和缺字的区别来着，不过又分不清了，反正就是这一类的问题 用wine想安装QQ试试，打开后是这样的，如下图。 该如何设置wine?winecfg我看了下，好像没有相关的设置啊 统计信息:  …
 * leyle 学了半天，还是不会编程，会编程，要经过多久的练习？才能编个小软件出来？
 * leyle 半天是个虚数，
<cleamoon> leyle, 小软件最快2天，学会编程10年
<leyle> cleamoon: 工地上搞实施都一年了，还是不会编程，
<cleamoon> leyle, 那要看你做什么了
<leyle> cleamoon: 简单的体力活，复制粘贴为主，不需要懂计算机相关知识
<cleamoon> leyle, 那当然不等于学了
<leyle> cleamoon: 自己私下也有学习，不过感觉效果没啥子，学数据结构，学了点，工作内容一点用不上，丢下了，学linux api，学了些，现在还在继续学习，学到signal了，但是前面的内容又快忘记了，工作上用不上这些内容，自己想要练手巩固知识，下载了点小软件的代码学习下，又无处下手模仿，唉，
<cleamoon> 工作上用不上，你不会自己用呀
<leyle> 半路出家，学数学也学的不咋样的人，转行来搞it真是艰辛，好单位进不去，不咋样的公司又纯体力活
<leyle> 所以想问问，你们学编程的时候，从无到有，能自己独立编写程序，比如 wget，axel， curl这些的时候，是咋个学习，提高自己的
<\cx> leyle: 多玩dota, 多看解说视频. 编程水平慢慢就会提高了.
<cleamoon> lol
<cleamoon> 学就是了
<cleamoon> 学完了就用
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 做个俄罗斯方块
<DrawNori> leyle, 学了不用 那就别学了啊，那是浪费时间啊
<leyle> 我这就是心里焦急啊，想干it这行，自己编程能力非常低，想多学习点，提高下自己的竞争力，改善一下生活质量，但是断断续续的学习，没有实践，容易忘掉，想要实践，又摸不到一个头绪，想下手写点啥子，发现很多都不懂，基础太差了，就感觉整个前路都是灰暗的，要不是看到别人编程能力强的收入好，也许早就放弃了
<DrawNori> leyle, 那你现在是做IT的吗
<cleamoon> leyle, 想学就给自己10年。要不就别学了
<DrawNori> leyle, 做IT不一定要写程序啊。IT公司也有很多非编程职位，例如测试，流程控制，版本控制 之类的。
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 去 github 看看……弱智的程序很多…… 但好的程序就是从最简单的开始的……
<leyle> 是啊，现在也算是在it行业吧，在银行现场搞项目实施的，
<\cx> 今晚貌似大结局...
<DrawNori> leyle, 那也不错啊。不用非得学写程序
<DrawNori> leyle, 最终，coding都成为了体力活
<DrawNori> leyle, 一个程序员的真正价值 不在于编程水平
<leyle> DrawNori: 我就是对编程有兴趣，总觉得会写程序了，肯定就有奔头了，
<leyle> DrawNori: 哦？
<DrawNori> leyle, 兴趣归兴趣。会写程序 跟 有没奔头 可是两回事
<DrawNori> leyle, 简单讲，你不可能一辈子都在写代码
<\cx> leyle: 生涯自己规划, 想学编程就学.
<DrawNori> leyle, 如果有兴趣，学一学增长些知识 也很好。
<\cx> leyle: 谁不是从头学起. 很多tutor的, 跟着做就行.
<DrawNori> leyle, 但是做职业规划 那就是另一回事了
<tryit> 我也是新手，学了基本的API之后可以尝试一下一些常用软件的简单实现，比如ls who等等
<tryit> 看了APUE的部分内容，现在UNP看到第6章了
<tryit> leyle, N年前看过一句话就是自己写代码大概几万行之后，基本上就成了体力活
<DrawNori> 体力活效率高
<DrawNori> 每个程序员只专注一个小的领域，才能提高效率
<tryit> leyle, 关键是实践，否则看再多的书也没用
<leyle> 是啊，说到职业规划，我只是有个模糊的概念，感觉就是学好编程，找个好点单位，干着，额，
<leyle> tryit: 是啊，现在也有点感觉出来了，光看书，对能力提高似乎不明显
<tryit> leyle, 我最近也在学API和网络编程相关的东西，一起学吧，交流交流
<leyle> 恩
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04不如10.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402007 我承认图形、字体更美观，但是机器慢了很多，而且电脑桌面就始终是刚关闭的网页内容，更新显卡驱动后，结果系统都进不了了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangliang — 2013-03-03 17:59
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 鼠标拔后再插,系统不识别.... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402011 刚装了系统,在虚拟机里安装了XP,用网盾 网盾一拔再插系统就不识别了...... 然后突发奇想拔了鼠标.....不仅虚拟机不识别....主系统也不识别了,就跟PS/2的鼠标一样,一拔再插,系统就不响应她了 $ dmesg | grep …
<roylez> cherrot: 中国人想占领海盗湾呢 http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/8206426/Identity_Thief_2013_720p_HDRip_XviD_AC3-SmY
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ Identity Thief 2013 720p HDRip XviD AC3-SmY (download torrent) - TPB
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ARP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402013 我在学校用的是局域网的 网内ARP攻击很流行 在win7上我有安装个ARP防火墙 ubuntu里没有安装 在ubuntu里上网很困难 老是打不开网页 反而win7有装arp防火墙倒是正常上网 所以我想问下 ubuntu有没有arp防火墙啊 有的话要怎么弄 统 …
<Hook_001>  :o
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: hi
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 无线鼠标不识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402014 我用的是罗技M525无线鼠标，在windows7下工作正常，但切到ubuntu12.10后，经常不识别，需要插拔接收器很多次才有可能使。查看usb端口，一直都有。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhaoawd — 2013-03-03 19:42
<cherrot> roylez, lol
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: hi
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 你的VPS为什么一直是离线状态啊....
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 可以用了啊
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 昨天就可以用了
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 貌似不行了。。
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 刚才tinet网络卡了，你再试试看？
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 好滴
<SandyLaw> 哈楼
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, timeout 被墙了么。。
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 目测网络还抽呢。
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 好滴～
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 没那么容易被墙的。
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 有时候卡那么一下><跟机房说很多次了
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, :( :( :( 不过连上时相当快～
 * cherrot 憋尿真痛苦……
<cherrot> phoenixlzx, 貌似你的也抽了  或者是uwsgi又挂了。
<phoenixlzx> .......
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 你去看看吧
 * cherrot 微信访问BAE都超时 还有天理么
<roylez> cherrot: 抠总不然你上
<Aerowolf> 请教个问题：我安装了pidgin-lwqq插件，而且在Empathy也可以看到。但在添加账号时，点击登录没有 反应？
<cherrot> roylez, 啥？
<roylez> cherrot: 你家老总不让你上，你就上不了
<cherrot> roylez, 切 骑他～
<cherrot> roylez, 一股弱者的气息～
<lainme> Aerowolf: 最好用pidgin。empathy的各种问题，而且目前不能保存密码
<Aerowolf> 收到了，谢谢lainme
<Aerowolf> 我刚才试了一下qtqq，效果不错的。
<thanatoid_1> qtqq
<thanatoid_1> ?
<cfy> \cx: ...
<thanatoid_1> wlqq基于pidgin的http://yp.oss.org.cn/software/show_resource.php?resource_id=1695
<kk> thanatoid_1 ⇪ ti: Pidgin 新QQ插件：pidgin-lwqq - 即时通讯 - 开源黄页
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请问在shell里面输入set为什么会出现一大堆字符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402017 不是应该出现环境变量的吗？跟 env 一样才对吧，我是看鸟哥的书看到的 统计信息: 发表于 由 wave900309 — 2013-03-03 20:55
<\cx> 令狐冲取林平之没有呀....
<alvin_rxg> s/取/娶/   ？
<\cx> y
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 求存在
<\cx> 这个是正则表达式? 好厉害!
<\cx> 诶? 为什么我这里显示的还是取而不是娶? 你不是已经替换过了?  alvin_rxg ?
<\cx> test
<kk> \cx, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<cfy> test
<alvin_rxg> =.=! 木啥
<cfy> test
<kk> cfy, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<cherrot> \cx, 他是在装逼 lol
<\cx> cherrot: 恩? 你谁呀!
<\cx> cherrot: 干嘛说 alvin_rxg ?
<cherrot> \cx, kidding~
<\cx> cherrot: 哦...
<\cx> cherrot: 哦, 我记得你, 你在深圳qq?
<\cx> cherrot: 膜拜!
<cherrot> \cx, 我不在啊 我还没毕业呢 你记错了～
<\cx> cherrot: 不是 你跟 maplebeats 都是嘛?
<cherrot> \cx, :)
<\cx> cherrot: 那天看见你们还在聊什么宾馆的事情? 是不是你们俩?
<cherrot> \cx, 嗯 我们要去开房了
<\cx> cherrot: 你/他 是女的?
<cherrot> \cx, 她
<\cx> 哦...
<eexp> cherrot: 你不是一直省钱，打野战的？
<\cx> eexp: 你怎么知道? 你们一起去过?
<cherrot> eexp, 这不挣钱了嘛  也享受一下私房生活～
<eexp> 和谁
<\cx> eexp: 你和 cherrot 呀
<eexp> \w \cx
<eexp> 这傻家伙谁啊
<\cx> \w 是啥?
<\cx> eexp: 我潜水很久了.
<\cx> http://bt.neu6.edu.cn/viewthread.php?tid=1104396&extra=page%3D1
<eexp> 那种客户端的，潜水会淹死的
<\cx> eexp: 为啥?
<\cx> eexp: 跟客户端有关系?
<ben____> hello
<kk> ben____, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<Wiky> bye
<eexp> gfrog: 嘎嘛嘎嘛
<freeflying> 基娃
<cfy> test
<cfy> kk: test
<kk> cfy, 点点点.  ㍭ 
 * cherrot 我爱的姑娘 有着浑圆的乳房 我要是摸她的大屁股 他还骂我流氓～ 
<MeaCu1pa> .
<luffy_> hello
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] ？？
<kk> luffy_, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 怎么都是方块字 ？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 用的什么系统 ？
<luffy_> ???
<luffy_> UbuntuTalk: 你用的是方块字?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] :'(
<luffy_> ???
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] ？？？？？？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 无法挂在大容量移动硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402028 报错，250G的没问题，这个1T就不行（NTFS），求助各位怎么处理 Error mounting /dev/sdb3 at /media/nick/移动硬盘1: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb3" "/media/nick/ …
<luffy_> P哈哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] ntfs 好像很少用的文件系统
<luffy_> ?
<luffy_> kk: ?
<luffy_> kk: 说话！
<luffy_> kk: talk!
<cfy> ntfs...
<cfy> 事实上最通用的文件系统。。。。。。
<cfy> 在各个PC操作系统之间。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] fat把
<cfy> fat的话，4G以上咋办？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 一个日志太全的 文件系统 适合电脑用
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 移动 需要的快速读写
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] extfat
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] ext2
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] ext3
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 都可行
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] extfat ？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是 exfat 吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 4g以上的文件
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] exfat ， xp 不支持。
<cfy> exfat?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 虚拟机磁盘么 ？
<cfy> 你xp咋用？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] xp不是游戏机么 ？
<cfy> ext2?ext3? os x & windows咋用。。。
 * cfy ...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 而且， linux 下的 exfat 驱动还是没有法律许可的。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] exfat支持xp
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.microsoft.com/zh-cn/download/details.aspx?id=19364
<kk> UbuntuTalk s, ⇪ Download: Windows XP 更新程序 (KB955704) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是 xp 下的 exfat 补丁。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，我还是觉得这样的文件系统很难推广开。朋友来借一下 u 盘，还要装个补丁才能用。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu10.04 在线看视频断线 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402029 我的系统是ubuntu10.04 ，无线网络能链接上，上网，qq，下载都没问题，可是只要一打开在线视频观看，如优酷视频等，无线网线就会掉线，而且再也连接不上，只能重启电脑，这是为什么？ …
<\cx> ntfs通用, 多好. 如果真的需要夸系统的话.
<\cx> 芒果台太缺德了!
<\cx> 说好的大结局!
<\cx> 一秒变贤妻, 什么意思!
<root_> 怎么突然就可以输入中文了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 哦
<cherrot> roylez, 渣渣
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 喳喳
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] ext2 最好
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] ext系列 平板支持的很好
<lotus> did i reg id complete?
<GUNDAM> :-D
<GUNDAM> 晚上好吖~
<Hook_001> 夜猫子
<cleamoon> 儿子5岁，童声问我：“爸爸，什么是阴道？什么是食道？”惊！５岁就关注生理问题，真是长大了。尤其这类问题，不能骗他。答：“阴道是姑姑阿姨生小宝宝的地方，食道是我们吃东西咽东西的管子”儿子不解，看着我说：“你好像说的不对，新闻联播里说，今天大会，应到2237人，实到2206人。”
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 手机root……
<GUNDAM> Hook_001: 你说我吖～
<Hook_001> GUNDAM: 恩
<cleamoon> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/37034553/
<kk> cleamoon s, ⇪ ＂九眼桥屌丝女强奸醉酒gay男友＂的真实情况是，
<Hook_001> kk恨贴心啊
<GUNDAM> 我去看看 哈哈
<GUNDAM> 尼玛，，无法直视 只看到强奸没看到gay
<roylez> GUNDAM: 钢蛋
<GUNDAM> roylez: HI~
<Hook_001> roylez: 无法直视
<roylez> stone soup一玩就忘记时间了
<GUNDAM> empathy 这货好坑阿
<GUNDAM> empathy上irc打开聊天室不能按 关闭按钮 按了就直接退出了
<fivesheep> yo 高达
<GUNDAM> 哇大西 刚大木！！
<fivesheep> 有没新高达啊
<alvin_rxg> G ?
<GUNDAM> age
<fivesheep> 这些年的日本动画越来越低龄化和脑残化了.. 以前的银河英雄传说之类的作品都没了
<alvin_rxg> age 垃圾……………………
<kk> alvin_rxg: ? http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=? For other uses, see Question mark (disambiguation). For the backwards or mirrored question mark used to indicate irony or sarcasm, see percontation point.
<GUNDAM> 尼玛 AGE是给小妹妹看的
<alvin_rxg> g what's the fuck?
<kk> alvin_rxg: what's the fuck? http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=what's%20the%20fuck? (vulgar) Used to express astonishment, shock, incredulity, or disbelief (as a shortened form of expressions such as "What the fuck is going on?", "...are you doing ...
<nitro_> wtf
<alvin_rxg> > help
<kk> alvin_rxg, undefined local variable or method `help' for #<IRC:0xa169388>
<nitro_> [Global Notice] - If you have an old nickserv account with us, please take a few moments to  check that you have a valid email listed in /msg nickserv info.  To set one, see /msg nickserv help set email.  Having a valid email  is the only way to recover your password if you forget it.  Thanks for flying freenode.
<nitro_> 這個什麼意思？
<alvin_rxg> nitro_: http://goo.gl/RYrWf
<nitro_> I know the literal meaning, I just wonder why I receive this
<alvin_rxg> nitro_: 就是让你更新一下邮件信息，如果有必要的话
<cleamoon> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-2JEFrauppVg/UQUHdCcMxZI/AAAAAAAAQCk/aKO5phgkXq0/s1600/iwq4WCj93k89I.png
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭仔 干吗呢
<fivesheep> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 干吗呢  在家
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 看书学习啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 假
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你又回德国了?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 没 3月8日回
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不假啊. 新工作如果顺利的话很快要展开了
<fivesheep> 改行做mobile
<fivesheep> 所以要学一下
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 恭喜  还没找个白人妹子
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 希望有机会找一个
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我发现自己比较喜欢深色头发的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 正好阿 那么多拉美的
<cleamoon> 我擦... #ubuntu里骂人直接ban ip呀.....
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 不奇怪
<piggybox> cleamoon: 哈哈，你被ban了
<cleamoon> 不是我...
<cleamoon> 有一人说了一句nigger，然后他就消失了
<piggybox> 那是咎由自取了
<fivesheep> nod
<alvin_rxg> floodbot 都是做得很好的… 毕竟是经营了好几年的机器人
<gebjgd> http://www.gametel.se/
<kk> gebjgd s, ⇪ Gametel
<gebjgd> cleamoon: gametel在欧洲好贵
<gebjgd> cleamoon: alvin_rxg
<gebjgd> 在美国和国内好便宜
<cleamoon> 这个是什么android都支持吗？总感觉不可能呀
<cleamoon> 在美国多少钱？
<cleamoon> 还好吧，300RMB左右
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 随便什么系统 什么设备 欧洲60欧
<gebjgd> cleamoon: ios也支持
<cleamoon> 哦。我们这里300RMB
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 要吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 他有super nds
<cleamoon> ........nds
<cleamoon> 小孩吗
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 他有双屏幕的那个
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 差不多
<piggybox> 对这个没什么需求
<gebjgd> 我完全用不上这手柄  因为我的手机都是全键盘
<cleamoon> 你舍得按那个键盘？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 天天按   这么玩模拟器很久了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你别忘记了  我2个手机都是全键盘的
<cleamoon> 都按坏了就不按了
<cleamoon> 再说，chacha能玩什么... 那么小
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 都能玩
<cleamoon> 你看得见？
<cleamoon> http://www.improvelectronics.com/
<kk> cleamoon s, ⇪ Taking Products You Know & Making Them Better with Reflex™ LCD Technology | Improv Electronics
<cleamoon> 这个不错
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 这是电子书
<cleamoon> 是电子本
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没用
<cleamoon> 省纸
<alvin_rxg> oled 赶紧上市吧……
<piggybox> 想起小时候的磁粉画板
<kk>  05:40
<gebjgd> ofan: cleamoon alvin_rxg 在2个手机里面拷贝了700个fc的游戏。。。。还没玩遍
<cleamoon> gebjgd, n900按时间长了手疼...
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-24
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04输入法没选字框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455839 ibus-daemon -xdr 会出现 重启后又没 统计信息: 发表于 由 瓦特1 — 2014-02-24 6:37
<freeflying> 上班了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 顶多不过二十三 : 先生考问学生乘法,"三七得多少?""二十！ "先生瞪了一眼,学生改口"二十二！ ""啪！ "先生气得拍了一下桌子。学生仍不服气,"顶多不过二十三！ "气得先生大声呵斥:"滚！ "学生出去后还满不在乎的说:"管它三七二十一,不会就是不会,有什么了不起的！
<^k^>  ─> "
<aaron12313123> ....
<aaron12313123> list
<happyaron> freeflying: 你还是WFH么？
<freeflying> happyaron, 是啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mozilla全新开发者手机：Firefox OS Flame http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455840 西班牙巴塞罗那，世界移动通信大会，Mozilla宣布发布一款4.5英寸屏双核的参考手机，让开发者可以在不同的内存配置下测试新的Firefox OS功能和应用。另外还拓展了Mozilla平板电脑项目，帮助开发者
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，nb
<freeflying> happyaron, 你更nb啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 我一点都不nb啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 虚伪
<happyaron> onlylove: 和有老婆孩子的比，我有啥。
<onlylove> happyaron: 人和你比的明显不是老婆孩子
<happyaron> onlylove: 因为他不需要比这个，直接把我秒了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 侯总多大岁数，你多大，咋，没毕业就想养娃？
<happyaron> onlylove: 还不想要娃，但想要家。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我也想啊，不一样到现在没有
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以我们和猴总阶级不同。
<October21> onlylove: 这么快被绕进去了
<onlylove> October21: 没啊
<happyaron> October21: 阶级不同就是阶级不同嘛
<onlylove> October21: 我和他阶级不同，他和侯总阶级不同
<October21> onlylove: 你是什么阶级呢？
<onlylove> October21: happyaron 比我高一个阶级
<onlylove> October21: 可能不止一个
<October21> 怎么阶级还在中华大地流行啊
<October21> 我家还下中农呢
<onlylove> October21: 你理解错了，此阶级非彼阶级，顺便说下，贫下中农属于光荣阶级
<onlylove> October21: 地主富农属于抬不起头的阶级
<onlylove> October21: 所以不要以贫下中农为耻
<October21> 是光荣，可现在没资本了
<onlylove> October21: 原来有资本么？
<onlylove> October21: 有资本的那叫资本家
<October21> 无产阶级
<onlylove> October21: 无产阶级哪里 来的资本，别闹
<October21> 我记得上政治课是说学生是 城市小资产阶级
<October21> onlylove: 我的确没弄懂，所以不能理解那个年代的阶级
<onlylove> October21: 学生是城市小资产阶级……你们政治课确定不是美术老师的亲戚代课？
<October21> 我真的不懂
<October21> 我现在也不知道自己是什么阶级，所以我刚才才问这种问题
<October21> onlylove: 城市小资产阶级，包括广大的知识分子、小商人、手工业者和自由职业者
<October21> onlylove: 我们是知识分子吗？
<October21> s/是/算
<onlylove> October21: 当权者说你是啥阶级，你就是啥阶级
<onlylove> 干活去
<sjd_zeus> vcp的证书有用不？
<onlylove> 弄个高级点的
<onlylove> 有没有用还不是HR一句话
<woodboy4_> tmux 的脱离会话 Ctrl-b d 和 挂起会话 ctrl-b ctrl-z 有什么区别啊。
<woodboy4_> 有人知道么
<uuair> 深圳晴天么？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49115/penetration-testing-tools
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 安全军火库：渗透测试工具流行性大调查 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 反正北京阴天
<uuair> 知道，我在首都机场，马上深圳了
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Java多线程与并发库高级应用视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455841 Java线程是一项非常基本和重要的技术，在偏底层和偏技术的Java程序中不可避免地要使用到Java线程技术，特别是android手机程序和游戏开发中，多线程成了必不可少的一项重要技术。但是，很多
<^k^>  ─> Java程序员对Java线程技术的了解都仅停留在初级阶段，在项目中一旦涉及到多线程时往往就表现得糟糕至极，所以，软件公司常常使用Jav …
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 早啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 早.
<maokk> 早 请教linux访问windows共享目录时 win7应该如何设置呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 表说你刚开机
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没关啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚到公司了
<onlylove> imtxc: 差不多一个意思
<zenNamaste> maokk: win7直接开共享
<onlylove> imtxc: 我都忙半天了，你刚上班
<zenNamaste> maokk: 然后linux下面mount.cifs
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我发现用 HD650 听 "火火的姑娘" 都有德味儿, 怎么办
<maokk> 可是我访问的时候问我用户名和密码 还有域名
 * zenNamaste <- 9:24 到的单位, 模范员工
<zenNamaste> maokk: 本来就有用户名和密码
<imtxc> maokk: ubuntu 么?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你买650了?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: .
<maokk> mint 其实也差不多
<onlylove> maokk: 自己改windows的安全设置去
<maokk> 哦
 * zenNamaste 已经对 imtxc 作出了土豪认证
<imtxc> maokk: 直接在 win 下共享, 然后在 ubuntu 里面访问
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 认证有效，求问有效期
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 直到认证er的认证要求提高之后.
<imtxc> maokk: 地址栏里面输  smb://winip/sharename
<maokk> 大伙说的直接在win共享 是指？ 我是右键设置属性 添加了一个homegroup的R/W权限
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那个时候会重新对认证ee作出审查
<maokk> 这样的话我用户名密码得用什么呢？
<maokk> 还有域名
<imtxc> maokk: 次哦
<zenNamaste> 艹...
<imtxc> maokk: 右键 属性 共享 高级共享 , 沟 共享次文件夹
<aaron1234> ls
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 暂时忍住上放的冲动
<maokk> 谢谢啊 都这样做好了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 傻了吧，win7那高大上的共享设置是一般人搞得定的？还要在控制面板，网络和共享设置里面改安全设置呢
<Yunfan-phone> imtxc  any router?
<maokk> 我试试onlylove说的
<zenNamaste> maokk: 就共享文件夹或者共享磁盘就够了
<zenNamaste> maokk: 然后用户名密码就是你当前的windows的用户帐号呀
<onlylove> maokk: 你不用试了，你会试迷糊的
<maokk> 可是域名呢？
<zenNamaste> maokk: 域名你本来就有呀
<imtxc> 便携没什么意义, 台式没地方放
<onlylove> maokk: 如果他们给你的方法不好用，你再去看那蛋疼的设置去
<zenNamaste> maokk: 你自己mount.cifs, 不用输入域名倒是
<imtxc> Yunfan-phone: 我前两天还在恩山论坛看来着, 没找到一个合适的啊
<sjd_zeus> 我去，看配置，kindle fire hdx比ipad mini2还要高呀
<maokk> 问题是我姑娘那台机器没有密码。。。
<maokk> 我在win下设置的似乎是homegroup但是smb下面显示的域名（自己跳出来的）是workgroup
<maokk> 我是真迷糊了
<onlylove> 你自己改成home的啊
<onlylove> 和你说你会越玩越迷糊
<maokk> 可否麻烦onlylove讲讲安全设置的细节啊？
<onlylove> 我这边没有7，没法给你讲
<onlylove> 不过，你可以在控制面板里面找高级共享安全设置
<zenNamaste> 没有密码就空着呗.
<maokk> 好吧 打扰啦 我想问问 如果win那个地方没有设置密码的话 我访问的时候密码空着也访问不进去啊
<zenNamaste> mount -t cifs //server-name/share-name /mnt/cifs -o username=shareuser,password=sharepassword,domain=domain
<Yunfan-phone> ff要出25刀的手机了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 32bit 服务器版12.04，如何使用WLAN和3G上网，是否需要安装驱动？如需是哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455842 Ubuntu 32bit 服务器版12.04，如何使用WLAN和3G上网，请各位大侠帮忙解答，多谢 是否需要安装驱动？如需是哪些？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lixue0126 — 2014-02
<^k^>  ─> -24 10:21
<onlylove> maokk: 那就去看看安全设置里面有没有要必须提供密码的设置，有就改掉
<zenNamaste> maokk: 你怎么访问的?
<zenNamaste> maokk: 贴你的命令看看
<maokk> 谢谢啊 onlylove啊 我试过mount smb-client 或者直接smb://
<maokk> 如果是mout就是 sudo mount -t cifs -o username=XX,password=,domain=Homegroup //IP/Folder /media/Folder
<zenNamaste> 对呀, 提示啥?
<maokk> 然后说 mount error(5): Input/output error
<zenNamaste> 提示密码不对?
<zenNamaste> password那个给删掉呢?
<maokk> 没有其他提示。。。
<maokk> 好 我试试
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 跑步了没
<maokk> 一样的返回
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没呀, 最近一看窗户外面的空气, 就不想去跑
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你这空气还坚持户外锻炼?
<maokk> 然后吧 我姑娘非不让我建立密码 说那样登陆不方便。。。 那就应该是空密码对吧。。。
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 跑啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 这不早上还跑了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ...
<zenNamaste> maokk: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/ht/auto-logon-windows-7.htm
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ How To Automatically Logon To Windows 7
<onlylove> maokk: password=''试试
<October21> maokk: 你只要共享文件就搭个小服务器共享
<zenNamaste> maokk: 有密码也可以自动登录
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那你用口罩了嘛?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, sperian 的半脸面具
<maokk> onlylove的方法 我刚试过 也是一样的返回 ， zen的方法我等下看看去
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 这个效果比口罩好
<maokk> 大清早的 真是太麻烦大伙儿了
 * zenNamaste 上次去帮心仪的妹子修windows问题, 没修好, 结果妹子还请我喝了咖啡 + 午饭
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 成本也低
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 我知道这货
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 抢银行特别合适
<October21> zenNamaste: 丝袜啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你多少心仪的妹子，不是在广州么
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 过年回来了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那你太搓了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 修电脑都修不好
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 是呀... 真心不会...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 先去苦练一年再说
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 噗...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 虽然我是Linux党，但是修个windows还是搞得定的。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: office不能保存, 一点保存就没任何反映
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 矬人
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 查了好久的环境变量, 也找不到问题.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 听说标题的名字要长才有大神给回复，咨询下关于ubuntu网页看视频的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455843 我是一个小小白，上周五从同事那里知道了ubuntu系统听说很牛x，于是下载了一个13.1 64bit，捣鼓了半天在我的本本上安装上了， 上周六捣鼓了一天，把QQ弄到了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那也是你的问题。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 是呀, 我知道呀.
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 妹子的问题搞不定，就是你的问题。lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 所以我以后都不帮妹子们修电脑了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 太搓
<huntxu> zenNamaste: windows谁修啊，都是直接重装
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 重装的过程中可以做很多其他的事情
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 恩, 最后我就是这么干的
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 没经验
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 现在戴去外面人根本不在意了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 滤芯可换?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你折腾那些debug不如什么软件有问题就重新装一遍，然后如果还不好，就把windows重新来一遍，windows已经不是以前的windows那么简单了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 以前的windows我也不会呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 但是妹子不想重装
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 先是重启大法，然后是重装大法
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那是因为对你不信任
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 那应该怎么办?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 把自己整靠谱点
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那我和你说，哪个软件坏了就重装哪个，一定要告诉她，不装不好用
 * zenNamaste 感觉蓉蓉一下子找到了槽点
<zenNamaste> onlylove: office重装也没用
 * zenNamaste 你们这些没妹子的, 别来装经验丰富好伐? lol~
<October21> zenNamaste: 那就 WPS
<zenNamaste> October21: 这些你能想到的, 我也都能想到
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 电脑修的好，备胎当到老，都万年备胎了，没你有经验？
 * happyaron 从来不是修电脑
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 对
<lainme> zenNamaste: 还是劝她重装吧。除非解决方法很明显，试图修只是花时间
<zenNamaste> lainme: 不不不, 要先装模作样, 证明自己已经很努力...
<palomino|working> 修电脑不如修妹子?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 面罩可以用两年左右, 一对滤盒能用3-40小时, 每对40元
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 花时间不说，还容易修不好，造成不靠谱的形象
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那还行, 可以接受
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你怎么来的这结论
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你理论这么好, 还不是单身?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 比基蛙用口罩的成本还低, 关键效果很好
<happyaron> palomino|working: +1
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 有专门排冷凝水的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那我也来一发
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 好的过头了，什么问题远程直接搞定了，没法和妹子近距离接触
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 远程重装?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 必须的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 还没那本事，如果机器上有BMC没准能
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 这个你能检查正压和负压是否工作
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 口罩很难每次都严丝合缝
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 这个倒是
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 过滤效果呢?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 吸气阻力比口罩小,排气也很好
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 就要吸气阻力小的!
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 滤盒你能选不同目的的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 又被人说我的耳机不隔音..... 他们在外面都能听见
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 赞!
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我用的是P100的, 主要针对PM2.5颗粒
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 让他们站远点儿! 别蹭听!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: lol
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 赞, 我去买
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 还有其它各种气体的滤盒
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 最主要的是，妹子都在外地，我想近距离也没戏
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 最好的是 sperian survivair premier plus
<freeflying> 然后是 sperian survivair premier
<freeflying> 我买的是survivair 2000
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38452
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星的智能手表运行Tizen
<onlylove> 三星这个表，有啥用
<onlylove> 才两天的电池
<MeaCu1pa> 2  货的QQ
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 刚知道？那货一直很2
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何安装一个最小化的ubuntu系统？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455844 菜鸟求帮助。 手里有个ubuntu desktop 13的安装盘。 但是在安装的时候，我希望最小化安装，不希望安装桌面。 只有命令行就行了。 怎么做？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 czh762217 — 2014-02-24 10:54
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你才没妹子呢
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu—server的网络连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455845 我在VirtualBox上安装Ubuntu-server，虚拟了两块网卡，为什么使用ifconfig命令后显示只有一块网卡？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 好梦一场睡 — 2014-02-24 11:12
<onlylove> huntxu: 怎么能这么说，人不是在努力挖墙角呢
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 我只是为了在某些社区寻找点中国人才装QQ
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 某些社区……听起来高大上的样子
<onlylove> 还没到午饭时间……饿了
<onlylove> g 孔子学院
<^k^> onlylove: 孔子学院 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2014年2月17日，日本札幌大学|孔子学院|成功举办第23次学术报告会，日本大阪产业 大学|孔子学院|副院长、经济学专家王京滨教授应邀做了题为“李克强经济学形成 |...|
<onlylove> kk个废物……只返回第一条么
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38453
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 雾霾笼罩七分之一中国
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<maokk_> 感谢刚才帮我的各位啦，win7创建密码后，共享就可以用了。。。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 26日夜间，一股较强冷空气入京，27日京城空气直接回归至优良，预计3月1日前空气质量不会转差。  跑步的好时机
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 居然还敢跑步
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<imtxc> onlylove: win7 下有没有什么软件,能把某一个 USB 口断电? 买了一个 usb 的风扇没有电源开关..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 安装引导器到了C盘（windows），无法启动windows http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455846 如题，安装的时候，选择了C盘，现在ubuntu grub有windows选项但是 一直闪光标，无法引导启动！求大神帮忙分析 怎么破 统计信息: 发表于 由 qw2863358 — 2014-02-24 12:09
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙, 你的vpn怎么都连不上了
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我看看
<gfrog> freeflying: 我这没问题啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 居然有个ex-canonical 的channel
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你在电脑上用 shadowsocks吗
<freeflying> imtxc, ^^
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，你的加密算法好像配置错了…… 是用ipad连的么？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 系統無故重啟why http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455847 # lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Release: 10.04 Codename: lucid # last reboot system boot 2.6.32-46-server Sun Feb 23 14:07 - 04:03 (13:56) g# cat messages Feb 23 06:25:47 test rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd"
<^k^>  ─> swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="718" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight'. Feb 23 14:06:59 test kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped. Feb 23 14:06:59 t …
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<freeflying> gfrog, ipad上也没选加密的地啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我用ios连也没事呢……
<imtxc> freeflying: 不啊
<imtxc> 我的 shadowsocks 我就没连成功过, 倒是在别人的手机上连接没问题
<imtxc> freeflying: 电脑上继续用 ssh -D
<touparx> imtxc: 自己架设的shadowsocks么？
<imtxc> touparx: .
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的znc跑你的 vps上, 客户端连不上
<freeflying> gfrog, 要开端口?
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，你没启动呢。
<gfrog> freeflying: 对，是要开端口。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu不安装安全软件感觉不舒服啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455848 也学是强迫症太厉害，感觉ubuntu不安装安全软件，心里就有个疙瘩，大婶们有啥好建议么 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu太纠结 — 2014-02-24 12:16
<freeflying> gfrog, 难怪
<gfrog> freeflying: 端口号告诉我，我给你开
<gfrog> freeflying: 好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己动手加个开关多省事，你非要去研究主板
<freeflying> gfrog, 好了, thanks
<gfrog> freeflying: yw
<imtxc> onlylove: 我以为软件的方式好点呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 我就听说过禁用优盘的，没听说过断电的
<onlylove> 百度和腾讯的前端招聘居然扔在调试器里面一份，得多蛋疼才去开调试器看百度和腾讯的页面
<onlylove> 貌似腾讯的招聘还扔在源代码里面一份
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问我这样子分区会对硬盘损害很大吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455849 是双系统，win7装在C盘，即主逻辑区域，ubuntu装在硬盘尾部，主要是怕误操作，会导致后面分区数据丢失， 现在在考虑这问题：这样分区会不会导致缩短硬盘寿命？？？知道的讲解讲解，谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢！ Disk1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 kleff929 — 2014-02-24 12:40
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是的
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 用得啥客户端
<zenNamaste> freeflying: aur里面的一个
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 直接 yaourt shadowsocks
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 亲 我用的是ubuntu
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那俺就不知道了...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38458
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为什么专利和版权在中国难以实施？
<onlylove> 就和国外专利时间很长似的
<onlylove> 软件专利不就是比尔盖子弄的么
<onlylove> 貌似盖子还没挂吧
<onlylove> 退一步讲，从宾西法尼亚大学的那个机器出生的那天算，1946年
<onlylove> 狮子看见一条疯狗赶紧躲开,小狮子说：爸爸,你敢和老虎猎豹争雄,为何躲避一条疯狗?”雄狮问：孩子，打败一条疯狗光荣吗？小狮子摇头。"让疯狗咬一口倒霉不？"小狮子点头。"既然如此，干吗去招惹一条疯狗？"
<onlylove> 我TM的想知道，如果躲不开的疯狗怎么办
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那就只有自己也化身为一条疯狗, 对着咬. 狭路相逢勇者胜.
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38459
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | gotofail：苹果 SSL/TLS 重大安全漏洞的细节
<palomino|working> 程序员手滑了...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10的几个设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455850 1.我想在顶部栏上默认显示电池的电量，然而他显示的却是无线键盘的电量。 2.左边的那个切换任务的条以前可以用鼠标滚动来选择程序现在只能使用光标上下移动来选择请问要在怎么改？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 Luciferzero — 2014-02-24 13:36
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马会不会手滑
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 马滑霜浓
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> > joke
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 马哪里有手... 都是蹄子
<^k^> onlylove: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2q_qIL5cdAAEiH_5vJUQAALrRgDY5B0AASI3764.jpg 最没有道德的人
<onlylove> 这么重的口味……换个
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 只是在翻书 : 有一对夫妻晚上躺在床上,妻子换上性感的内衣想和丈夫亲热,可丈夫一直在看书拒绝了妻子,妻子不停撩拨也没用,于是妻子闷闷不乐躺在床上,终于丈夫用手摸了一下妻子的私处,妻子以为丈夫动情了,就去索吻。丈夫却说,我只是湿湿手好翻书。
<onlylove> > joke
<onlylove> 行不行啊……
<^k^> onlylove: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rQWISsGvAAIdiHLTKikAALrHwOZsBEAAh2g981.jpg 哥,你随身带的是象牙吗
<onlylove> 靠……
<onlylove> 不玩了
<zenNamaste> 好困...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你怎么这么闲?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我在和疯狗不，疯女人过招
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 过招... ...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你使出了老汉推车?
<imtxc> palomino|working: ....
<imtxc> 让丫不写 {}
<aaron123`> 成人irc群吗?
<imtxc> 然后  goto fail 了吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 要怪就怪渣渣自动缩进
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 那个不该被缩进进去的...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 也对, 什么编辑器那么渣
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 今天升级了一下电脑，不过重启时却不能进入界面了，自己摸索着解决鸟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455852 电脑型号:cq45-m02tx 系统：12.04 3.8.0-35-generic 进不去tty7 (图形界面)，就进入tty1. 发现顶部有提示： starting lightDM display maneger [fail] 于是先删除显卡驱动，我的是AT
<^k^>  ─> I的 $cd /usr/share/ati $sudo sh amd-uninstall.sh 然后重启，就OK啦，再重新装一下显卡驱动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kleff929 — 2014-02-24 13:56
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我现在把硬盘读写数据扔给他，她喊不正常
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 刚被打断了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 想想，那是苹果系统
<onlylove> imtxc: 不一定要用vim啥的
<onlylove> imtxc: 也不一定是emacs
<imtxc> onlylove: 那也得有自动缩进不是
<zenNamaste> 这年代, 谁会用没有自动缩进的编辑器?
<onlylove> 自动缩进是哪个年代的产物
<jusss> onlylove: 很早就有了吧
<zenNamaste> 八几年?
<jusss> onlylove: vi就有
<jusss> 貌似那时的tab键很远
<onlylove> kernel 3.14 RC4了？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 是的.
<jusss> zenNamaste: 不会有3.13.x了？
<jusss> 直接4.0算了
<jusss> 然后每次加1
<zenNamaste> iMadper :: ~/source/linux ‹master› » git tag | grep "v3.14-rc4"   ==>  v3.14-rc4
<jusss> 这辈子能到100不
<zenNamaste> jusss: 有, 3.13.x会有的.
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 早啊
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 有好事不？
<zenNamaste> jusss:  	3.13.5 	2014-02-22
<zenNamaste> jusss: 顺便一说, 这叫做: 3.13.y
<zenNamaste> 错了
<zenNamaste> 3.13.z
<zenNamaste> 恩, 这就对了
<onlylove> 哇，Z后面是啥
<onlylove> 比方说，3.13.z.*
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 然后就该是各个distro自己的小修正版本了.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 就该是3.13.z-1
<zer4tul> 神馬玩意？
<zenNamaste> iMadper :: ~/source/linux ‹master› » uname -r   ===>   3.13.5-1-ARCH
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 安装引导器 grub到了C盘（windows），无法启动windows http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455853 在 选择ubuntu 安装引导器位置的时候 选错了，没有选择在sda下 而是选了windows盘sda1 ，ubuntu的启动选项有windows项，但是无法启动！在线等支援。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> qw2863358 — 2014-02-24 14:11
<onlylove> 又一个grub搞掉windows的
<zenNamaste> 没有特殊需求的话, 就该干掉grub, 直接用efi多简单那
<onlylove> efi需要fat32的分区
<zenNamaste> grub需要有很强背景知识
<zenNamaste> 况且, windows的盘直接有转化到efi模式的命令, 完全傻瓜化操作帮你高出一个esp出来
<billyway> gfrog, ping
<gfrog> billyway: 哈？
<onlylove> 我突然想知道，windows安装新硬盘创建的那个100M的，就是给efi准备的？
<onlylove> 为啥不回time out或者no route to host
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我也不清楚, 我觉得有可能.
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 你去游说各distro，增加一个安装选项：本机器只使用linux
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 只使用linux???
<eexpress> 对啊。
<onlylove> eexpress: 本来就有吧，分区的时候使用整个硬盘
<eexpress> 不兼容其他系统
<eexpress> 启动的时候，不考虑其他的死活
<onlylove> 不兼容……
<onlylove> 多个linux呢
<eexpress> 其他系统嘛
<Guest67836> eexpress: gentoo 呢?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你先在红帽的系统上试试，看看反映
<eexpress> 我觉得安装的时候，还要有：本机不需要打印机的选项
<eexpress> 不需要DVD支持的选项
<onlylove> eexpress: 有没有不需要网络的
<eexpress> 这看你了。 lol onlylove
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 安装嘛, 应该取消自动化的安装工具, 直接给一个shell, 让用户自己搞, 想什么样子就什么样子.
<onlylove> eexpress: 还有不支持独立显卡的
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 现在, 一堆不合格的用户也在用, 于是各种问题就出来了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这不变gentoo了
<Guest67836> onlylove: centos 有, 不过好几个盘啊
<imtxc> 不支持  chrome
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 貌似arch也有
<zenNamaste> onlylove: arch现在也是呀
<eexpress> 嗯。出一个只使用集显的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不会用就别用嘛~　很合理呀
<onlylove> zenNamaste: gentoo emerge太蛋疼
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 有二进制就方便些，不过那样貌似变arch了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵组招人工资真高啊 20-30w/yr cc billyway 快跳组吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 高大上
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 别, 不是我们组.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 是kexin组
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵kernel-qe高端啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 会哭的孩子在kernel-qe才有奶吃.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵组神马时候加薪？ lol
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 在哪都一样
<eexpress> gfrog: 别去。最近带红的，都垮台了。趋势
<billyway> gfrog, 擦,什么情况啊, virt差太多了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啥东西? 加薪????!!!! 你又不是没来过rh
<onlylove> eexpress: 就一个吧？还有啥
<gfrog> billyway: 羡慕吧，快跳组
<eexpress> 说说趋势嘛
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你说了会哭的孩子有奶吃
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 这边巨乱... ... ...
<eexpress> 本来就2个而已。 onlylove
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣渣神
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 别提rh的渣渣管理了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵组高大上
<onlylove> eexpress: 怎么可能就俩
<onlylove> eexpress: 你无视朝鲜的那个
<eexpress> 还有？
<eexpress> 那叫啥。不记得
<onlylove> eexpress: red star
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 跟管理有啥关系，钱儿多就行呗
<eexpress> 额
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 谁说有钱了...
<gfrog> onlylove: 红星？ 二锅头？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我们组都是等着被裁员的状态了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你们啊你们啊，jd上直接就写20-30了，啧啧
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 跟我有啥关系? 我一年10w都不到
<onlylove> gfrog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Star_OS
<^k^> ⇪ t: Red Star OS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 赶快要求加薪
<gfrog> onlylove: 啥？ 二锅头牌儿OS？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... 要求个屁...
<onlylove> gfrog: 还有牛栏山呢
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你不到100K？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 加薪了?赞!
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我们组有前辈压着呢
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这不可惜
<gfrog> zenNamaste: qiao 快去要求加薪吧。 lol
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不科学
<gfrog> onlylove: 牛栏山也有OS？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 加了入一个 hd880 吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... 没听说过
<imtxc> 牛栏山不是出浏览器的么
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 前辈翘走，
<onlylove> gfrog: 等你做啊，红星和牛栏山都有二锅头
<imtxc> zenNamaste: hd800 和 dt880 的组合?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 要不你转组吧
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 去哪儿?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 等着水平够了, 去贵公司当猴子呢
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 在rh当猴子很辛苦的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: imtxc 买了个宾特立 478
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 蓝牙?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 直接来啊，adam他组在招人
<gfrog> zenNamaste: usb
<zenNamaste> gfrog: adam组悬, 准备准备去试试hamo组吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: hamo还在我社？！ 我都N久没看到他了……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 还在吧??? 我听说是
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不知道，我下午过去看看。
<imtxc> 不是请产假了么
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵帽工资好高！！
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 别来我社了，比不上贵帽
<imtxc> s/产/长
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那你回来呀
<onlylove> hamo好久没来，如果知道你在黑他 cc imtxc
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵帽不要我啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 目测今天不会来的
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:37 
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你鼻子变长了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 嘛？
<imtxc> 不知道那个队友又手抖了, 网络又出故障了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你什么队友，整天乱搞网络
<imtxc> onlylove: 比前东家的队友好点儿.. 之前的队友每天都给打环..
<imtxc> 宾特立 478 是啥?
<onlylove> imtxc: ……冗余失败？
<onlylove> imtxc: 耳机啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: qiao做啥去了，申请加薪？
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是手抖而已
<imtxc> gfrog: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.JV6qN7&id=24619076070 这个么?
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 缤特力 AUDIO 478 游戏耳机 头戴式电脑语音耳麦 高清音质 正品 价格:318.00 元
<gfrog> imtxc: 是这个
<gfrog> imtxc: 完全没听出来跟水果自带的耳机有啥区别
<imtxc> 水果自带的赛子貌似本来就还行?
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> imtxc: 4S那个，不是5之后的那个
<onlylove> imtxc: 水果自带的不算太烂，想想就行了
<onlylove> imtxc: 太烂的砸牌子
<onlylove> imtxc: 4K的手机，带了个几块钱的耳机，好意思？
<imtxc> onlylove: 5k
 * imtxc 最近一年不升级耳机了
<palomino|working> ....
<eexpress> imtxc: 耳屎多点的时候，耳机效果更好。共鸣效果
<gfrog> im
<palomino|working> .........
<gfrog> imtxc: 土壕
<imtxc> .....
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣渣神。快把乃家崽崽带出来玩玩。
<lainme> 神是这么听歌的？
<eexpress> gfrog: 基蛙，你没耳朵啊。不用耳机吧。lol
<eexpress> lainme: 这是科学
<eexpress> 减少空气传播。固体传播效果好
<lainme> 观感太差
<onlylove> lainme: 我觉得应该把神的耳朵塞满了，然后效果更好
<eexpress> 骨头上植入耳机。支持你。 lainme
<imtxc> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-funinfo-1038196-1.shtml 昨天听了听这个
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 八一八叫床式的呻吟唱法：池玲子的《恍惚の世界》_娱乐八卦_天涯论坛
<leeeee> == 下午了居然
<onlylove> leeeee: 是不是希望现在太阳刚刚升起
<leeeee> 没太阳。。要阴雨天一周啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 阴雨天，比雾霾天好吧？
<sou_> 谷歌翻译被墙了？
<leeeee> 那是 我看新闻北京最近情况很糟啊
<onlylove> 想回家了，在这太折腾
<eexpress> sou_: http://imagebin.org/295370
<leeeee> OL 你家在哪？
<sou_> eexpress: tks
<imtxc> 这缩写
<zenNamaste> onlylove: OL ... ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你是it?
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 你是ep?
<imtxc> ...
<leeeee> 噗 5S你买了土豪金没啊
<imtxc> 还没呢  le
<imtxc> leeeee: 乐ee
<zenNamaste> le == 小端规则
<imtxc> 原来你是 乐乐和ee的合体啊
<leeeee> 神马莫名其妙的东西
<leeeee> imtxc: 你朋友不是借卡给你了嘛
<imtxc> leeeee: 我墨迹了几天,没兴趣了
<leeeee> == 那你现在用的是哪款？
<onlylove> 什么时候神奇地掉线了
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • CodeBlocks的Bug... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455854 ivf每次新建项目编译的时候都带-Wall /Zi参数,每次都的去project里改,明明是没在settings里勾选这个... 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2014-02-24 15:24
<leeeee> == 我说你怎么没回答我呢
<onlylove> 回答啥
<imtxc> leeeee: 黑莓 9700
<imtxc> leeeee: 你跟我说话的时候如果不 @ 我, 我就很可能看不到啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 孔机还是板机
<imtxc> onlylove: 都不是
<imtxc> onlylove: 我拆过,咱这是正规货
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个手机翻新的帖子看得我心惊肉跳的，这世界太恐怖了
<leeeee> imtxc: 还没习惯嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 黑莓水很深倒是真的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我这个用了两年了, 啥问题都没
<imtxc> onlylove: 买 YLJ 的时候会有人不拆开看看?
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总, 有你个凤凰知音的广告邮件, 还要么?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 现在黑莓z10好便宜.
<gfrog> adam8157: 门房儿李大爷
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 而且水还好. 直接从国外官方购买, 1k多点儿
<imtxc> z10 当然便宜, 没人买丫啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 碎掉好多, 感觉真爽
<adam8157> freeflying: 不要我就给你送碎纸机
<gfrog> adam8157: 你怎么拿到的？
 * imtxc 厂里的碎纸机只能同时遂两张纸..
<adam8157> gfrog: 要从以前那个倒霉国企落到我县人才市场, 他们都不同意走机要, 就到我手里了
<adam8157> gfrog: 中转一下
<adam8157> imtxc: 我们的大概同时不要超过10张都还行
 * adam8157 超喜欢玩儿碎纸机
<imtxc> adam8157: 那种连信用卡\光盘之类都能碎吧?
<adam8157> imtxc: en 碎了好多卡了
<imtxc> 赞
<onlylove> imtxc: 经常卡纸
<adam8157> imtxc: ylj是啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都坐这边了, 你们761的信还是送给我, 55555555
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后叫facility修
<imtxc> adam8157: 洋垃圾
<gfrog> adam8157: 你碎了一地了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 他碎了好多, 说明还没碎完嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 等 freeflying 口令呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚碎的是档案里的东西
<gfrog> imtxc: 看起来节操还蛮多呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 溢出来了
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 凤凰知音的广告邮件
<freeflying> adam8157, 广告的直接丢了好了
<adam8157> freeflying: 好
 * adam8157 去玩碎纸机
<imtxc> 碎掉档案合法么?
<freeflying> adam8157, 还有别的啥东西没
<imtxc> cc leeeee
<leeeee> imtxc: 干嘛。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 打开看了一下, 就是凤凰知音的期刊, 卖法拉利背包啥的, 你真是太高端了
<freeflying> adam8157, 毛
<imtxc> freeflying: 高端
<freeflying> imtxc, 瞎起哄
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<freeflying> imtxc, adam8157 才是工人的壕
<freeflying> 公认
<gfrog> freeflying: 苹果团不理我。
<gfrog> freeflying: 你用qq跟他们联系的么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 壕是蛋蛋
<freeflying> gfrog, 微信
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，丫的不搭理我的微信信息呢
<LittleCoderCN> 前面的名称你们是复制的吗！
<LittleCoderCN> 还是命令
<adam8157> LittleCoderCN: tab补全
<freeflying> gfrog, 他们家一向很屌, 没必要一定在他们家
<adam8157> gfrog: 你 要 买 啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 周鼎在我们屋
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧，还是日淘算了。
<onlylove> adam8157: 这么牛叉啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我不认识他……
<adam8157> gfrog: 搞搞基就认识了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过久闻其名
<onlylove> adam8157: 和周鼎一个屋
<freeflying> gfrog, 日淘也没必要
<gfrog> onlylove: adam8157 本来就很牛好吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 我之前在淘宝也买过
<gfrog> freeflying: 国行确实贵啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 他就是过来蹭办公室
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 你 要 买 啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 水果
<imtxc> 你们都要买啥
<imtxc> 苹果团?
<LittleCoderCN> tab adam8157 哦 ！
<adam8157> gfrog: 具体点啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋电脑上用shadowsocks吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 你猜
<freeflying> adam8157, 不用
<adam8157> gfrog: 周鼎的rmbp15"确实很爽
<gfrog> adam8157: 抢来
<adam8157> freeflying: 我会说我在蹭别人和公司的么?
<freeflying> adam8157, 抢来
<freeflying> adam8157, 啧啧
 * adam8157 觉得我的x230太小了, 下次要回归14"
<imtxc> freeflying: 哪天搬到园子里面啊
<LittleCoderCN> adam8157 哦 ！
<onlylove> adam8157: 为啥不弄个15的
<adam8157> onlylove: 包放不下
<onlylove> adam8157: 意思是包放的下就换15的咯
<onlylove> adam8157: 你那个包别卖了
<onlylove> adam8157: 自己留着用好了
<adam8157> freeflying: 现在公司有公用的vpn了
<adam8157> onlylove: 不喜欢双肩包
 * imtxc 20 元高价回收 timbuk2 邮差包儿
 * adam8157 出Targus Music双肩笔记本电脑包, 全新, 未拆, 包顺丰
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<imtxc> 包顺丰的 msg 我
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，日淘mac mini？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我看靠谱, 占地儿小
<adam8157> gfrog: 日行国内给包邮么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 必须不包，但是日本转运比较靠谱
<adam8157> LittleCoderCN: 就是这么用 对的
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥港货联保?
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying ntpd一般不用广播包吧？
<gfrog> adam8157: 日货也联保
<adam8157> gfrog: 我把保修写成包邮了
<adam8157> gfrog: 那就日淘呗
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38462
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软证实Windows 8.1下一次更新将以非触摸设备为重心
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: 骚年，你寄存器貌似溢出了呢
<LittleCoderCN> adam8157, 谢了！
<gfrog> adam8157: 对了，哪天去蹭胖胖的饭吧……
<adam8157> LittleCoderCN: 不客气
<adam8157> gfrog: 做不到人机合一啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我看行
<imtxc> onlylove: ... 年前帮人买的那个笔记本到现在没给我付钱, 我怎么要的话比较委婉...
<onlylove> imtxc: 和你妈说，让你妈看着办、
<imtxc> onlylove: 晕了,我现在感觉我当时是听错了? 他当时说"让我给他买点电脑", 难道他当时表达的意思真的是 "让我买"?
<imtxc> 中心在 "我" 还是 "买"
<palomino|working> 给他买...
<imtxc> palomino|working: 意思是重点是 "给"?
<imtxc> 次哦,不会吧,如果真是这样,那就真是吃了没文化的亏了
<palomino|working> ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 男的女的?
<adam8157> imtxc: 什么关系?
<zenNamas`> LittleCoderCN: 小编程处男 ?  这名字不错诶
<zenNamas`> imtxc: .... ....
<adam8157> zenNamas`: 为啥不是小编程处女?
<imtxc> adam8157: 姑姑家的表弟
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 我觉得编程的女生少.
<adam8157> imtxc: 给我也买个吧
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 当然了, 如果是 小编程丑女 那就靠谱了
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 至少符合现实.
<imtxc> 从过年到现在, 还亲自来我家把电脑拿走了, 到现在没给我表达付钱的意思...
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 本来就不需要付钱呀
<gfrog> imtxc: 这显然得找你妈了
<imtxc> 不好开口啊....
<gfrog> imtxc: 不过也给我买个吧……
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 找他借钱吗
<imtxc> zenNamas`: 我今天了暗示暗示看看
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 你就说, 有另外一个亲戚也让你帮忙买电脑, 但是你现在手底下没钱了
<adam8157> zenNamas`: 我一般情况下会不顾及脸面也不会扯谎, 撒谎是盖不住的 会更尴尬
<imtxc> 今天都买了之后的第二次账单都出来了, 才想起该催催了
<leeeee> 直接问啊 电脑试用得如何？
<leeeee> 现在欠钱的都是大爷==
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 那就只能直说了. 说: 电脑, 钱呢?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于linux系统的各种驱动的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455856 话有点啰嗦，请耐心看完。 我自己的本本预装的是win7系统，型号是联想ideapad z470。前一阵时间放弃windows，改装ubuntu 12.04 LTS。可是还没使用多长时间，感觉本本的速度变慢了不少，最蛋疼的是看电影的
<^k^>  ─> 时候老是出现卡顿现象，无论是电影播放机，还是smplayer，还是vlc，都出现这种情况。于是我想会不会是显卡用的不对啊，因为显卡驱动 …
<leeeee> 诚如蛋蛋哥说的 直接说最好了
<LittleCoderCN> zenNamas`, 大神这都看的出来！点赞呀！
<adam8157> zenNamas`: 一般别人让我做不乐意的事情, 我就不反应, 懒得撒谎, 我又不欠他的, 犯不上为了照顾他的情绪撒谎
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 架不住你老妈也让你帮忙呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 你问你妈，当时怎么说的，是买，还是给
<imtxc> onlylove: 我妈说他们应该会给钱的吧...
<jusss>  刚看看了2个demo真震撼 the party 2000还有assembly 2004的作品
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 前几天刚帮亲戚弄了台电脑!!!
<adam8157> leeeee: 你又乱叫
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 直接给弄得apu的...
<adam8157> imtxc: 说实话, 让你妈解决比较好, 他们这一代人成天都在处理这种事情, 绝对没问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就说，到目前没给，问问应该什么时候
<adam8157> zenNamas`: 多年前我就只认品牌机了
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 客户要求呀
 * c\nc slaps eexpress around a bit with a large trout
<zenNamas`> 啥情况? 我不知道上下文...  eexpress
<imtxc> 好吧
<jusss> c\nc: ？
<jusss> 同问
<Lattice> 关闭防火墙后，WAMPServer可以通过WAN访问，打开防火墙就不不能访问，80端口进站已经打开。
<c\nc> jusss是阿姨的马甲？
<Lattice> 这是怎么回事？
<leeeee> adam8157: 你不是说可以这样叫的嘛 上次说好的好吧
<adam8157> leeeee: 那天赦免了你而已
<imtxc> leeeee: 乐ee注意点哦
<leeeee> adam8157: 凭什么你拥有单方的权利
<onlylove> 看啊当准备对妹子动粗
<leeeee> imtxc: 他上次踢过我
<zenNamas`> leeeee: 执法部门在执法的时候有绝对的权利. 小贩们只能事后上诉, 不能当时反抗. 是吧?
<imtxc> leeeee: 看看, 你跟城管较什么真啊
<adam8157> leeeee: 不叫别人外号这是正常的大学生道德规范吧妹子
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 去改 topic呀
 * adam8157 两张借记卡里只有11.11元人民币...
<adam8157> 穷死了
<leeeee> adam8157: 我又不是大学生 也不是正常人 再说了 本来就说好了才发的好吧
<zenNamas`> adam8157: 前几天 qiao 给我200现钞让我帮他转200到支付宝, 结果转账失败了... nnnd, 我身上的钱不够200了
<imtxc> adam8157: 我还有两张0元的呢, 你得说你有钱的那几十张卡啊
<duyue> 哭穷的人往往都很有钱
<zenNamas`> duyue: 那你有钱不?
<leeeee> zenNamas`: 但是他这次执法无据  就像我说的 明明上次跟他说好了的
<duyue> zenNamas`: 没钱啊 T_T..
<zenNamas`> leeeee: 执法无据, 那么小贩能当场反抗吗?
<onlylove> leeeee: 啊当那不叫执法
<imtxc> leeeee: 当街施暴懂么
<gfrog> adam8157: 少来，今天发饷
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 球给本子
<adam8157> leeeee: 我不喜欢这外号, 请不要欺负我, 好么? 555
<palomino|working> .... adam8157
<zenNamas`> ....
 * adam8157 一共两张借记卡里加一起只有11.11元人民币... 穷死了
<zenNamas`> 卖萌水平太渣. adam8157
<leeeee> == 我看你被扎西欺负得够开心
<palomino|working> 美金有数十万? adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: 真是这样的, 钱到手就还人了
<adam8157> palomino|working: 0.00
<gfrog> ad
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 2张卡上有11.11，还有一张卡上有200万是嘛？
<leeeee> zenNamas`: 正常执法你的确要有合法依据的呀 交警开罚单也是给你凭据不是
<leeeee> 当然我一直没研究过城管这个先进的队伍
<adam8157> gfrog: 一共就这么两张卡
<imtxc> leeeee: 这个频道里面律师没有帽子好使
<Guest67836> leeeee: 是啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 其中一张是公积金联名卡 里头只有一块钱
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，是不是这个月会发公积金呢……
 * gfrog 还是下个月……
<imtxc> 发公积金?
<leeeee> imtxc: 他要踢就踢好了呀 反正他又不会踢扎西 只能证明我才被欺负好吧
<adam8157> gfrog: cfo没跟我说
<onlylove> leeeee: 他要是kick 竹席，竹席会加倍踢回去
<imtxc> leeeee: 扎西有五连击, 除了破马,一般人抗不住
<imtxc> 注意断句  一般 人
<adam8157> imtxc: 赞
<onlylove> imtxc: 马能抗住咯？
<palomino|working> ....
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 赞!
<leeeee> == 这就是畏惧强权嘛
<leeeee> 但是欺负弱小
<zenNamas`> leeeee: 问题是, 人家不喜欢你这么叫, 那就别这么叫了呗....
<imtxc> leeeee: ...
<leeeee> OKOKOK
<zenNamas`> leeeee: 不过我还是觉得你们很赞!
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 私聊
<palomino|working> 暴力扎西
<leeeee> 至少我知道了为什么不敢对抗扎西的原因了嘛
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 大家好，我可以问一个问题吗？ 关于ubuntu安装的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455857 条件：1.现在我有一个新硬盘，里面什么也没有。 2.U盘一个，里面装了PE启动。 3.ubuntu13.10 ISO文件一份。 我想在不格掉U 盘的情况下安装Ubuntu。。有什么好办法吗？ 麻烦大
<^k^>  ─> 家了。 新买了一个硬盘，就是为了全身心的投入ubuntu的怀抱。 如果可以的话，麻烦给出好办法。 现在就是装不了系统烦死人了！ 统计信 …
<adam8157> leeeee: 因为他不可救药, 你还可以挽救
<zenNamas`> 这名字真烦..
<leeeee> adam8157: 叫外号多好啊  我姐到现在都直呼我全名 一点也不亲切好吧
<palomino|working> 让她在你全名后加个'酱'好了...
<leeeee> zenNamas`：我说怎么不见你。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 不叫蝉屎了啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 忘了怎么拼了
<leeeee> palomino|working: 没这爱好啊 酱这个字 像生活在二次元的人用的额
<iMadper> zenNamaste?
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> 那"立体酱"...
<iMadper> 甜面酱
<iMadper> 炸酱
<leeeee> 我比较喜欢辣酱
<adam8157> 蘑菇酱
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请大侠指点下debian的jigdo下载工具如何使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455859 请问下，我想下载debian的BD版本，需要使用jigdo工具，我下载了windows版本的，请问如何使用？ 我再使用的过程中出现如下提示，但是看不懂，请高手帮帮忙。万分感谢。 jigdo-lite: fork: resourc
<^k^>  ─> e temproarily unavailable 按任意键继续。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sbpyud — 2014-02-24 16:38
<leeeee> == 话说我今天微博看到一个小朋友才七八岁啊 就给她爸妈做了一桌子甜品
<leeeee> 真的超级牛
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 这小朋友是怎么训练出来的
<iMadper> 没童年
<leeeee> 应该没怎么训练啊 自己喜欢 受自己妈妈的影响
<onlylove> leeeee: 不加酱，改sama
<leeeee> sama不是同人小说里的么
<leeeee> 我一点都不哈日的
<leeeee> palomino|working: 小朋友的爸爸超级幸福啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 都是人称副词而已
<palomino|working> 太幸福了简直
<leeeee> 微博名 羽萱的妈妈 好像
<leeeee> 新浪
<onlylove> leeeee: sama一般是尊称的，比方说神，就是kamisama
<leeeee> onlylove: 好吧 你打算何时回家？
<leeeee> 我一直以为是主人的意思。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 不清楚啊，先把眼下这个合同干完
<onlylove> leeeee: 可以的，goxiujinsama
<leeeee> 我姐又不必尊称我
<onlylove> leeeee: 就是个人称副词
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> leeeee: 这个你可以等nyfair来了问她各个副词的用法
<leeeee> == 不用了
<leeeee> 而且我只听过人称代词。。
<onlylove> 代词是你我他这样的
<onlylove> 不一样的
<leeeee> 嗯。。
<leeeee> 我12号投的简历 今天才通知去面试  是有多忙啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 不忙，之前面试通过的走了，你是备胎
<leeeee> == 好吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】ubuntu12.04远程桌面重启后无法连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455860 ubuntu12.04 配置远程桌面之后，没重启前可以连接，但是重启后就无法连接了，这个该如何重新启动远程桌面服务。 现在只能通过ssh连接服务器。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 seekts — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-02-24 16:40
<freeflying> gfrog, 亏大了
<freeflying> gfrog,  让宜家的人装了个桌子和沙发,收了我200
<leeeee> 国企现在都不高兴做吗？
<leeeee> freeflying: 宜家的搬运和安装都是有偿的啊
<freeflying> leeeee, 我知道啊, 当时脑子一热选了让他们安装
<leeeee> freeflying: 很想知道你的桌子和沙发多少钱，LOL
<onlylove> freeflying: 反正一个是自己出力，一个是自己出钱
<leeeee> 我有一次去宜家 人家买东西运费就几千。。
<onlylove> freeflying: 现在招工工人很贵，便宜了工资赚不回
<freeflying> leeeee, 加起来3k多
<freeflying> leeeee, 运费+安装费270
<leeeee> freeflying: 让人装也挺好的 自己弄吃力
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧
<onlylove> freeflying: 你亏大发了
<freeflying> leeeee, 比我自己装的4把椅子简单多了
<onlylove> freeflying: 运费就好，安装费多钱
<freeflying> onlylove, 100一个
<leeeee> freeflying: 那只能证明你的四把椅子让他们装远不止200块，LOL
<freeflying> onlylove, 主要不是钱的问题, 是太搞了, 这么简单的东西我还要人装
<leeeee> 你自己也说了嘛  脑子一热
<leeeee> 这个还是后果比较轻的 知足
<leeeee> 五点了呀  好快，，
<Niac> 我怎么感觉时间好漫长啊
<onlylove> Niac: 证明你还年轻
<leeeee> == 你生病了？
<leeeee> onlylove: 我是有多老？
<Niac> onlylove: 可我都奔三了
<onlylove> Niac: 人越老，越觉得时间过的快 cc leeeee
<leeeee> 我觉得过得好快 再过几天就要毕业了
<leeeee> 真是好悲伤的赶脚
<Niac> onlylove: 不是人越痛苦，时间走的越慢吗
<adam8157> leeeee: 我都毕业好几年了
 * adam8157 忧桑
<onlylove> Niac: 你在厕所外面排队？
<leeeee> 你忧桑啊毛啊
<Niac> onlylove: 我在家里上网
<sjd_zeus1> 请问Linux下的google driver客户端哪个好用呢
<sjd_zeus1> grive好慢呀
<iMadper> google driver本身很快吗?
<adam8157> leeeee: 老了还不忧伤?
<iMadper> leeeee: 你不懂, op有op的忧伤
<sjd_zeus1> 我要将adam共享的那些书给同步下来
<leeeee> 你们是一群快乐地程序员啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 想踢人不知道踢谁合适？
<leeeee> 还有程序员日不是吗
<adam8157> 挂上代理还是蛮快的
<onlylove> leeeee: 我可以说你快过节了么
<iMadper> onlylove: 是想t不好意思t
<iMadper> onlylove: 你想说3.7还是3.8?
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我们寝室有一姑娘有过节综合症
<leeeee> 缝节必过
<imtxc> leeeee: ..
<palomino|working> O_O
<imtxc> leeeee: 那不得累死?
<leeeee> 她男友累  我们还好
<iMadper> 这样的女生还能找到男朋友?
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃用android不用tasker?
<palomino|working> .....
<iMadper> 那豆瓣上那些妹子们都太靠谱了
<leeeee> 每当有节日的时候 我们就知道她又有礼物啦
<adam8157> freeflying: 那是个啥?
<palomino|working> 男友没破产么。。
<freeflying> adam8157, play里看看
<imtxc> palomino|working: 节日不是为了省钱么
<leeeee> 这样的妹子不仅有男友 而且就要订婚了
<freeflying> adam8157, http://lifehacker.com/5601133/push-your-automated-android-to-awesome-heights-with-these-tasker-setups
<^k^> ⇪ t: Push Your Automated Android to Awesome Heights with These Tasker Setups
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<freeflying> adam8157, 这货功能太强大了
<adam8157> freeflying: moto自带了个类似的trigger app, 我现在设置了睡觉时间切换到震动
<leeeee> 男友乐得其所啊
<iMadper> leeeee: 只有一句话  x人就是矫情
<Guest67836> leeeee: hehe
<leeeee> 可是大多数男生喜欢矫情的女生吧
<palomino|working> 男友的钱包看来很厚实啊
<leeeee> 不作会死的
 * maplebeats 首先，钱包得有钱
 * adam8157 11.11元软妹币的再次路过
<leeeee> palomino|working: 关键是人家是要过节
<freeflying> iMadper, sfbuy也不能查单啊
<ceclinux_> 上课好无聊。。
 * maplebeats 养个有公主病的女生来做什么？自虐？
<iMadper> freeflying: 能.
<sjd> 我靠，振动棒呀
<imtxc> cherrot: 我那天给那人说了个价格,那人没回, 估计他的心理价位是 100 元左右
<freeflying> iMadper, 我咋查不了呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 方法不对.
<freeflying> iMadper, 如何查
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在图标是啥?
<cherrot> imtxc: 这就对了 让他自己开淘宝店去
<iMadper> freeflying: 小箱子 + 放大镜, 那是还没更新的
<cherrot> maplebeats: 哇！ 你妹子？
<imtxc> adam8157: 对了,速速查查咱的包裹儿~
<iMadper> freeflying: 直接黑色的sf标志, 可以查
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你妹纸
<leeeee> maplebeats: 还好吧 没钱的也有女友啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你们的包裹出来了么
<adam8157> imtxc: 美国还没周一上班呢, 着啥急
<iMadper> freeflying: 哪天给你转运的?
<freeflying> iMadper, 一个查询的图标
<adam8157> imtxc: 到了我这儿再快递给你?
<maplebeats> leeeee: 没钱没女朋友的泪目
<imtxc> adam8157: 可以啊
<leeeee> 我们寝室一妹子又跑去她男友那了 还给买了新衣服
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你有我啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 还没到中国, 上周二从NY发货的
<freeflying> iMadper, 周六打电话问我要身份证的
<iMadper> freeflying: 那还没更新呢, 等等吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 次哦, 你好快!
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩
<maplebeats> cherrot: 拿你来有何用？菊花太远~！！！
<leeeee> maplebeats: 你是自己不争气啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 好
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的包估计还在仓库呢
 * cherrot 被 Geohash搞死了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我又不是 墨!迹!侠!!!!   cc adam8157 gfrog
<maplebeats> leeeee: ：（
<imtxc> adam8157: 到海关了通知我付款哦
<freeflying> iMadper, 这货的网站很垃圾啊, 一个session很快就过期了,难道不用cookie的?
<cherrot> maplebeats: 不争气
<adam8157> imtxc: 发货了就问你要钱了, 最近太穷
<gfrog> iMadper: 你是么鸡侠？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你也这么说我
<iMadper> freeflying: 是的. 这个网站很垃圾.
<adam8157> imtxc: 有关税就再问你要
<leeeee> 我进这里以来  发现男生也是很爱网购的
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 基娃乃又不乖了
<adam8157> imtxc: 么鸡侠?
<palomino|working> sure leeeee
 * maplebeats 我看还是去跳吧
<leeeee> 而且你们都是海淘的先锋
<palomino|working> 只不过购的类型不太一样吧
<cherrot> leeeee: 网购只是因为懒而已
<iMadper> leeeee: 必需的. 因为我们穷
<maplebeats> leeeee: 因为这个地方特殊
<imtxc> 千万不能睡啊, 睡了还不如买淘宝现货呢
<freeflying> iMadper, 我还是把信用卡给删了吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩.
<gfrog> iMadper: 你cc我就该知道后果啊，lol
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: ... 刚才某单位interviewer问我，why there are so many unix shells? 我说I don't know... I think ksh is sufficent...
<leeeee> maplebeats：走好不送
<adam8157> imtxc: "呵呵"
<iMadper> gfrog: 我是叫你来一起黑 imtxc 的嘛
<imtxc> ...
<maplebeats> leeeee: 您怎么能这样
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 啥公司？
<leeeee> iMadper: 没觉得你穷
<gfrog> iMadper: 哦，误伤…… 骚瑞
<imtxc> iMadper: 我不容易啊
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, lol
<iMadper> leeeee: 刚才跟我说话的人, 工资都比我高
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: MS 呗...
<imtxc> iMadper: 本来打算在正月结束了收到当生日礼物的
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 壕
<MeaCu1pa> iMadper: HI
<iMadper> MeaCu1pa: 胖叔
<leeeee> iMadper: 那也不能证明你穷啊
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 我给你搭的线？
<maplebeats> iMadper: 还好刚刚没和你说话
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 恩，没戏
<iMadper> maplebeats: 爆工资!
<adam8157> iMadper: 还好刚刚没和你说话
<maplebeats> iMadper: 广州哪儿妹纸多
<iMadper> adam8157: 大家都知道你工资高了
<leeeee> maplebeats: 哀其不幸，怒其不争
<iMadper> maplebeats: 旁边, 东莞
<iMadper> maplebeats: 慢走不送
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪叔儿
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 这你也来....
<maplebeats> iMadper: 哦，明天去广州，周末去东莞
<freeflying> iMadper, 壕蛋蛋的是年薪
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃又买啥了？
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩.
<ooXXoo> 这个名字注册了，不错，O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 基蛙崽儿
<ooXXoo> 谁注册了我的sjd
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 搭车又买了条501
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: ……
<iMadper> sjd? 傻鸡蛋?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你竟然爱上扣子了……
<adam8157> gfrog: 习惯了
<adam8157> gfrog: 妥协了
 * imtxc 买了豪当当同款的裤子
 * gfrog 工资直接扔进现金宝，啊哈哈。一天也不耽误
 * cherrot 壕蛋蛋高富帅
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 可惜啊，你们那里已经有我摸的大婶了是吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕
<freeflying> adam8157, 有腔调
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 对啊，你还可以来嘛
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/273649.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [视频]诺基亚首款Android机Nokia X上手_NOKIA 诺基亚_cnBeta.COM
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 乃不去C记的cloud consultant啊
 * maplebeats 蛋壕壕
 * cherrot 壕夯莪不要停
<adam8157> Nokia X, 可以给我妈买个
<iMadper> imtxc: adam8157: 你俩穿一条裤子?
<maplebeats> cherrot: 变态
<adam8157> iMadper: 还有你
<ooXXoo> 各位壕，你们用啥google driver的客户端呢
 * cherrot 围观 imtxc adam8157
<iMadper> adam8157: 我哪里有501?
<imtxc> iMadper: ... cherrot ..
<gfrog> imtxc: adam8157 一裤子
<adam8157> ooXXoo: web
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 难啊，高端啊，我觉得那个sales egineer更和我契合
<imtxc> ||||||||||
 * cherrot 好机油 一裤子
<cherrot> ooXXoo: 什么事 google driver?
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 那个乃玄, 因为你没这方面的经历
 * adam8157 忙 afk
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 技术上那个偶契合
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 我社SE很苦的，因为国内没市场。lol
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, SE要得不仅仅是技术啊
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 再者OS你也不懂
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCu1pa> (5:28:11 PM) gfrog:
<MeaCu1pa> MeaCu1pa: 我社SE很苦的，因为国内没市场。lol 可以出国晃悠？
 * maplebeats SE是干嘛的
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 可以，但是也是有啥会议活动啥的出国。国外业务还有人
<ceclinux_> google drive吧
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 中国的SE就针对中国市场
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: consultant吧，虽然工作内容略坑。但是经常满世界跑的。是吧猴总 freeflying
<freeflying> gfrog, 好日子不久了貌似
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道也要各守家门了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 看样子是
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是大项目肯定是全球各地调人啊，难道会把一个区域的consultant在一个项目里用到残？
<freeflying> gfrog, 我之前就残了啊
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 你要和那个招聘的讲，不一样的unix缺省不一样的shell，然后就有那么多shell了
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃是中梁砥柱
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大，你还没给我们培训下OS呢就撤退了……
<freeflying> gfrog, 我那三脚猫的水平
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38465
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 腾讯金山等宣布向XP提供技术支持
<onlylove> 提问，双路单核和单路双核区别很大么
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: consultant:  Level Linux Professional LPIC-3 (or equivalent) certification or experience  这啥
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 问猴总
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 我啥cert都没，公司不给钱我都不去，aix cert我都没
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 我也不知道这是啥
<iMadper> lpic....
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 我也毛证都没
<iMadper> 我也毛证都哦没
<gfrog> iMadper: 贵帽内部能考RHCA了么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 不知道.
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是一直就可以吗?
<MeaCu1pa> LPIC... Lesbian Porn In-close Camera?
<iMadper> gfrog: 考了有啥好处?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 不是免费考吗？
 * MeaCu1pa 毛病又犯了
<gfrog> iMadper: 我就没考啊，妈蛋，不给我机会。
<gfrog> iMadper: 薅羊毛
<iMadper> gfrog: 我记得一直是随便考的
<iMadper> gfrog: manager同意就行
<maplebeats> iMadper: 能不能给我也搞个
<gfrog> iMadper: 那是你们那边，高大上组。virt那边得排着，作为奖励。妈蛋
<MeaCu1pa> iMadper: 是先给钱还是先去考了报销？
<iMadper> MeaCu1pa: 直接考, 免费吧
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ...
<iMadper> gfrog: virt人多呀
<iMadper> gfrog: 你看我们组, 才多少人?!
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不能
<MeaCu1pa> iMadper: 霸道
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: LPI么？
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 那是哈？LPIC
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: http://www.lpi.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux Professional Institute (LPI)
<freeflying> gfrog, fuck啊, 首都机场送关不能一个人一张单子
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 一个中立的linux认证，不是很难
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 不过要lpi - ii才能干活的感觉，大概要几千软妹币
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 没有不让干活？哪里...
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=Tj4z0w8ZtBl15FYh2jz8rGN8NaIGcrXHwWu8THgMkNqoKk4CwY8hE07-Gxn9ryiDE3JlK8mTwe3IcmBZFLqmt_
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ LPI_百度百科
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 不是那个意思……
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 意思是低级考试太简单
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 就像NCRE似的，二级C能做啥，一级的OFFICE操作更扯
<gfrog> iMadper: 你们组高大上，土壕组
<iMadper> gfrog: 呸.
<gfrog> freeflying: 没看懂……
<leeeee> 我看你们一个个都是土豪
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你还在国内？
<onlylove> leeeee: 这里破马是公认的土豪，其他的侯总大概是，反正我不是
<iMadper> gfrog: 所以说, rh管理这么混乱, 简直就没办法待
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: LPI-3应该和RHCE差不多吧……不是很清楚
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 用Oracle VM VirtualBox加载ubuntu-12.04.4-server-amd64出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455863 提示:could not get the storage format of the medium 统计信息: 发表于 由 freedom42 — 2014-02-24 17:40
 * iMadper <- 估计过不了rhce
<iMadper> gfrog: 就是的, 会哭的娃娃有奶吃
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 不过RHCE考的都是猫猫的，LPI这考LSB的
<maplebeats> leeeee: 您说对了，他们一个个年薪都不忍直视
<adam8157> iMadper: 超级容易的
<gfrog> iMadper: 速速来我社吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 是吗...
<maplebeats> leeeee: 特别是蛋壕
<gfrog> iMadper: 跟 adam8157 搅基
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你比我土豪，至少我想送手机送不出
<adam8157> iMadper: 来吧, 公子~
<freeflying> gfrog, 我一直在国内啊
<onlylove> adam8157: rhce超级容易？
<imtxc> 贵圈越来越乱了
<onlylove> adam8157: 多钱了
 * adam8157 觉得最壕的是送别人笔记本的imtxc
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛，说错了，乃不去macao了？
<adam8157> onlylove: 考一个五六千的样子
<imtxc> .....
<leeeee> 噗
 * onlylove 赞同adam
 * imtxc 球别黑
 * maplebeats 大大的壕imt
<leeeee> 同赞同
<maplebeats> imtxc:
<onlylove> adam8157: 有时间搞个去
<iMadper> gfrog: adam8157 等我写个简历蛤
 * imtxc 下班就去要钱
<adam8157> onlylove: 找红帽的人给打75折貌似
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个周日啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 这周日啊…… 早知道我上周末就去找你了……
<onlylove> adam8157: 到时候忽悠人方便……不过以后大概用不到了，打算过几年离开北京
<gfrog> freeflying: 参观下乃的河景洋房。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 毛啊, 屌丝的蜗居
<onlylove> gfrog: 不是海景房么
 * gfrog RHCE表示证书没帮我多赚到1毛钱。
<maplebeats> freeflying: 壕
<leeeee> == 河景海景
<freeflying> onlylove, 蛋蛋是海景别野
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃家门口就有河啊，叔儿
<freeflying> gfrog, 臭水沟啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 可以给你找个好工作而已，多赚钱……工作好了，钱就比别人多了
<gfrog> freeflying: 密云水库下来的水，谁信是臭水沟啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 至少你现在比我应该多
<gfrog> onlylove: 没发现……
<freeflying> gfrog, 这里不是啊
<freeflying> gfrog,  乃咋不去大连啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 是吧？
<leeeee> 我去我堂哥新家看过了 也是所谓的河景。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我又没机会remote……
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 还有个简单认证，comptia linux+
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似你老板和老板的老板都来了啊
<leeeee> 河水真的好脏
<imtxc> onlylove: 乃还打算在北京待几年
<imtxc> 河水
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，你说出差啊。我干嘛去折腾啊，有haitao总hold一切。
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 当时快毕业的时候有个培训机构玩命鼓吹A+
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 其实过了A+就是个it ,helpdesk
<imtxc> A+ 是啥
<freeflying> gfrog, 都是大拿啊
<onlylove> imtxc: comptia a+
<adam8157> onlylove: dnspod
 * gfrog 继续填bug去
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是修电脑的
<onlylove> adam8157: 啥？dnspod怎么了
<adam8157> onlylove: 在你家附近
<freeflying> gfrog, 又要开始晚上开会了
<onlylove> adam8157: 真的假的？
<onlylove> adam8157: 这不科学
<adam8157> onlylove: 这你都不知道?
<gfrog> freeflying: 我晚上开会都要开吐了。
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<adam8157> onlylove: https://www.dnspod.cn/About/Aboutus  山东省烟台市开发区长江路28号华新国际大厦1210-1211室
<onlylove> adam8157: 我能做网管，能做sa，不能做码工
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 关于我们-DNSPod-免费智能DNS解析服务商-电信_网通_教育网,智能DNS
<freeflying> gfrog, 有edu扛着,你怕啥
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 我网管也做不得
<adam8157> onlylove: 去dnspod挺合适的, 他们必是有很多机器需要sa维护
<onlylove> adam8157: 开发区啊……我家离罗杰家近
<adam8157> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> adam8157: 不过不算远，长途3小时
<onlylove> adam8157: 比起北京近多了
<adam8157> onlylove: 擦 我家去烟台市区也就3.5个小时好吧
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 怎么可能做不的，简单
<leeeee> 济南怎么样？
<onlylove> adam8157: 我家在烟台最西边
<maplebeats> onlylove: 去dnspod多好呀
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃接扎西班开始夜总会了?
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我就可以直接RTX找你了
<gfrog> imtxc: 是猴总。
<adam8157> leeeee: 济南冬冷夏热, 空气差的要死
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我记得你司在dnspod的source里面放招聘广告
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是开会也得去凑热闹啊，天天开会闹腾死
<imtxc> maplebeats: dnspod 跟 tx 啥关系
<leeeee> 这么惨。。我还想去来着
<onlylove> adam8157: 还好，在济南上四年学，夏天不太好过 cc leeeee
<maplebeats> onlylove: 重庆笑而不语
<onlylove> leeeee: 但是空气确实不好，济南三面环山
<leeeee> 我会告诉你们我们夏天寝室完全无法住人？
<leeeee> 什么叫空气不好呢？
<maplebeats> leeeee: 哪个城市？有40+度没有
<imtxc> 目前DNSPod为独立运营的腾讯全资子公司。 这样啊..
<leeeee> 上海啊 有的
<leeeee> 我们大学寝室木有空调
<leeeee> 简直了
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果你早上在千佛山或者英雄山顶上看济南市区，你会发现一个灰色的锅盖
<onlylove> leeeee: 空气不好，就这么简单
<leeeee> 这么惨。。。我还想去呢
<maplebeats> leeeee: 我在重庆20年+，都没有空调的
<adam8157> test
<maplebeats> onlylove: 深圳PM2.5今天还是优
<^k^> adam8157:点点点.  17:54 
<leeeee> 重庆是火炉
<leeeee> 受不了。。
<onlylove> 济南是唯一在北方的火炉
<MeaCu1pa> 成都啊
<onlylove> 我上大一那年，气温42
<onlylove> 这还是天气预报里面报告的
<onlylove> 实际上……
<leeeee> 我震惊了 我感觉北方应该。。
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 42..
<palomino|working> 要命了
<leeeee> 反正自打我来上上海 再也不相信地理老师了
<maplebeats> palomino|working: 42度很正常吧
<palomino|working> 气温42,天津没到过
<palomino|working> 最高也就39的样子
 * maplebeats 我还活得好好的，说明40多度是可以生存的
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<leeeee> 近年来夏天上海经常40+啊
<palomino|working> 城市热岛效应
<leeeee> 我复习考试连吃饭都懒得出去
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 酷帕之前那个蜡笔同步你用了没有,同步成功没有, 这两天我同步总失败
<leeeee> 太热了
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 这两天失败
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 去网页看看
 * MeaCu1pa 接lp去
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38466
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 诺基亚公布三款Android手机
<onlylove> 看着nokia的手机型号，我想起了衣服的l xl xxl xxxl
<freeflying> palomino|working, 马总
<palomino|working> 侯总
<onlylove> 土豪马和土豪侯
<palomino|working> ...
<freeflying> gfrog, http://sale.jd.com/act/zyKNXOIi2k8.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 象印---满3件享7.5折 - 京东商城
<leeeee> 这是要组团么
<freeflying> http://item.jd.com/671196.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【象印水杯子】象印 200ml不锈钢真空保温水杯子SM-PA20-PA【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你还要买？
<freeflying> gfrog, 这货居然要430
<freeflying> gfrog, 太黑了
<freeflying> gfrog, 给你看啊
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 我对杯子不太感冒，lol
<freeflying> palomino|working, 终于把我的i9100刷成4.4.2了
<imtxc> freeflying: i9100?
<palomino|working> ... freeflying
<palomino|working> 刷了也用不了art吧
<palomino|working> 三星Exynos E4210 1.2GHz
<palomino|working> 果然用不了
<palomino|working> 4.4的最大亮点您用不到
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，我把口罩快递你？
<imtxc> 4.4 有啥亮点, 好玩的话我把我的 i9100 电池修一下..
<palomino|working> 非高通cpu就没啥亮点了...
<palomino|working> 剩下的就是内存省了不少
<palomino|working> 512M就能运行
<gfrog> adam8157: 逮饭不？
<imtxc> palomino|working: 有省电么
<adam8157> gfrog: 逮, 想喝稀饭
<palomino|working> 用art能省
<gfrog> adam8157: 走啊，五楼
<palomino|working> 不用看不出...
<adam8157> gfrog: èµ°
<freeflying> gfrog, 好啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 地址pm我吧，明天快递你
<freeflying> palomino|working, art有啥好处吗
<onlylove> freeflying: imtxc 你们都是自己编译的？
<palomino|working> 把dalvik的jit改成在安装时直接编译成本地代码了 freeflying
<palomino|working> 能提高运行速度+省电 freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working, 哦, 没戏, 我用不了
<palomino|working> 但目前只支持高通cpu
<onlylove> 需要补课了……一群人都在自己编译android了，就我还在用自带的
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 自己编译太疼了
<palomino|working> 我还是用自带的。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那是怎么update到最新的
<palomino|working> nexus5...
<onlylove> 亲儿子啊……
<palomino|working> 是啊...
<onlylove> 算了
<palomino|working> 平板是nexus7和nexus10...
<onlylove> 穷人，围观土豪
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> n5还好吧。。不算贵..
 * imtxc 下班
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<freeflying> palomino|working, N10也用不了art
<onlylove> 求问MTK啥时候可以用art
<palomino|working> 没错 freeflying
<October21> 什么时候 MTK 开放呗
<palomino|working> 我升级完4.4傻了 freeflying
<palomino|working> 呆滞了 freeflying
<palomino|working> 牺牲了平板上全部应用 freeflying
<palomino|working> 换来不能art
<October21> 没用 ART 兼容有些问题，用了 ART 的问题估计更大
<freeflying> palomino|working, 学我吧, 换ipad mini2
<palomino|working> 对ios毫无爱 freeflying
<October21> 估计一些不支持 ART 的应用就要牺牲了
<freeflying> palomino|working, N10虽然ppi很高, 效果还是不如ipad啊
<palomino|working> 我会换n10二代啊.. freeflying
<palomino|working> 我是不喜欢ios
<palomino|working> 所以不可能买ios设备的。。
<palomino|working> 有需要的话，让公司给配。。
<palomino|working> 貌似不支持art的不是很多 October21
<October21> cm11的提示是不对 ART 负责
<October21> 具体怎么样，我还没开启。主流的应用在最新的更新中有对 ART 支持吧
<freeflying> palomino|working, http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1272499-1-1-2.html
<palomino|working> 我用到的没有出错的
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 长度=2.35 kiB ; type=application/octet-stream
<freeflying> palomino|working, android不能设定那些程序给发提示, 这个很讨厌啊
<October21> 什么提示？
<palomino|working> 由俭入奢易，由奢入俭难 freeflying
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教关于安装星际译王 STARDICT遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455864 各位好： 新手不怕提问，估计我提出的问题是非常幼稚和可笑，但是还是忍不住再次在这里打扰各位： 我新安装的ubuntu,我要求的功能就快实现了，就想安装一个stardict，我已经安装好星际译
<palomino|working> 好大.. freeflying
<October21> 不过事实证明 512M 可以跑 4.4.2
<October21> 但我看国外的
<October21> ROM 作者开启了 swap
<October21> 看来够用不代表能用，外交辞令而已
<palomino|working> 别装任何别的app应该行 :D
<palomino|working> 但是我想google肯定不知道国内山寨机大多是256M内存的..
<palomino|working> 然后伪装成1g或者2g
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 只能在同网段下连ssh，是不是需要端口转发？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455865 如题，是通过路由无线上网的，如何进行端口转发？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-02-24 18:37
<freeflying> palomino|working, 咋伪装啊
<palomino|working> 不知道改了啥
<palomino|working> 反正连上去看/proc/meminfo
<palomino|working> 显示是1g
<palomino|working> 其实只有256m
<palomino|working> cpu都伪装
<palomino|working> 把展讯的伪装成mtk
<palomino|working> 不知道这是何苦
<palomino|working> 既然都伪装了还不伪装高级点。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 伪装高级会露馅
<onlylove> palomino|working: 因为没那个能力
<palomino|working> 只是个在系统信息里显示的字符串。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你伪装成高通，和真的一比不就玩完了
<palomino|working> 伪装成mtk一比也完了啊。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 但是伪装MTK，反正是大路货
<onlylove> palomino|working: mtk嘛，听上去就山寨，性能渣点就渣点
<leeeee> å¼ è·¯12年来在支付宝上花了100多万；胖子为了家里装修一口气在网上买了23万的装饰用品；冉姑娘整个衣柜的衣服都是淘来的，4年花了5万；定居澳洲的珍珍前阵子回长沙住了一个月，30天里每天都有快递；panda总会淘些长沙买不到的潮品，比如说用意念控制的篮球游戏，能托起整个人悬空的鲨鱼气球，而她年终时根本不敢去瞄一ç
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 主要是mtk在2G的时候山寨太多
<leeeee> 好可怕
 * palomino|working 看看 Orc|Working
<onlylove> 下班……
<palomino|working> bye..
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 兔子
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> gfrog: http://www.engadget.com/2014/02/24/nokia-announces-the-x-its-first-android-phone/
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<archl> leeeee: 你在啊。小女孩。
<archl> leeeee: 这么孤单，赶紧找朋友刷恩爱啊。
<leeeee> ==
<maplebeats> hadoop2.2支持多namenode了？
<maplebeats> leeeee: 您为啥还在呢，你男票呢
<leeeee> 每次看到xiaoxi都好亲切
<leeeee> 什么南票？
<October21> bf
<leeeee> 我木有bf
<maplebeats> leeeee: 马上就有了
<leeeee> == 不想要
<October21> leeeee: 你看过《致我们终将逝去的青春》这本书没？
<leeeee> 看过 挺好
<October21> 你觉得作者想表达什么？
<leeeee> 不知道。。
<October21> 我看过作者的采访
<October21> 我的理解是作者想说的是「经历」
<leeeee> 然后呢？
<leeeee> 我经历过啊
<leeeee> 我谈过恋爱啊
<October21> 嗯，那你怎么没看出作者的意图呢？
<leeeee> 没看出。。
<leeeee> 我觉得郑微比较幸运
<leeeee> 虽然她也付出了 但是都是爱她的人
<October21> 我觉得辛夷坞在采访中的一段话很有意思
<leeeee> 但是每个人的青春都是不可复制的
<October21> 她说她希望的青春是这样的：
<October21> 在中学阶段希望有个许开阳这样的男朋友
<archl> 我希望的青春是我想着事情，而且本来我就不会后悔，因为后悔不是时间的一部分
<October21> 在大学阶段希望有个陈孝正这样的男朋友
<archl> 过去不算时间。
<archl> October21: 你需要一个女朋友
<archl> October21: 还是多个？
<October21> 然后与林静这样的人结婚
<October21> archl: 我不知道，但我觉得自己会改变的
<October21> leeeee: 她也说了这个想法很自私
<leeeee> 呵呵
<archl> October21: 我其实真的想说：“人是会改变的”这种句子是废话。。。
<archl> October21: 所以没结婚就好了
<archl> 禁止人类结婚！
<October21> archl: 你太纠结；
<October21> archl: 你太纠结了
<October21> leeeee: 所以我觉得她的这个想法其实就是这本书里的意思
<leeeee> 怎么说呢。。内心她还是只认可林静和陈孝正
<October21> 我大一时看这本书时也没看懂，知道文艺之声的采访后才理解的
<October21> s/知道/直到
<archl> October21: 因为我讨厌所有权协定。
<archl> 恋爱和结婚的区别就是无聊的所有权。。。
<leeeee> 什么想法？
<leeeee> 我没看懂
<October21> leeeee: 就是在人生中拥有过这三类男朋友
<October21> 这就就是自私的亲春啊
<leeeee> 很少有人不同阶段正好换个男朋友
<October21> 这只是个模型，不要太注重细节
<leeeee> 就说我目前该找个林静一样的结婚？
<archl> October21: 人生能经历的事情不够多，不差这一类了。
<archl> lol
<October21> leeeee: 你有看原著吗？我不知道你怎么得出郑微还对陈有想法
<archl> leeeee: 你随便
<October21> archl: 的确是这样，所以推荐她找个男朋友陪自己
<leeeee> 我看原著啊 林静虽然是对郑微妈和他爸的关系接受不了
<leeeee> 但是他不告而别我接受不了
<October21> leeeee: 在郑微结婚时，陈送给了她一个房子的模型，但最后碎了……
<October21> 这就是结局……
<archl> October21: 他应该送一个3d房子模型图纸，可以随时改变打印出来
<leeeee> 我看过番外
<leeeee> 其实陈的妈妈最后还是喜欢郑微的
<October21> archl: 可以啊，不过他是建筑系的，不知道会有这种创新否
<jiero> 两个帐号还好。
<leeeee> 陈也是囿于他妈妈的执着
<October21> leeeee: 什么番外？
<LittleCoderCN> 我想打断下！有些话题是不是私聊比较适合！
<jiero> 有什么用什么。
<jiero> LittleCoderCN: 你要说啥？
<jiero> LittleCoderCN: 这里是linuxer中文聊天室
<October21> leeeee: 狗尾续貂？
<leeeee> 番外讲的是林和郑结婚了
<palomino|working> 这里是伪装成ubuntu中文频道的闲聊频道...
<leeeee> 碰到陈
<jiero> leeeee:  October21其实故事和现实最突出的区别就是人物数量。
<October21> leeeee: 我没看过，我就的原著也就那样，一家之言吧
<LittleCoderCN> palomino|working, 还有其他的频道吗
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马破马，抓 leeeee 当女仆吧。
<October21> leeeee: 她描述的是自己的认识
<October21> 不代表所有人
<October21> LittleCoderCN: 你想聊什么？这里都可以
<palomino|working> 还有好多吧../list一下? LittleCoderCN
<leeeee> 是啊 我了解 所以我说郑微是幸运的
<jiero> October21: 他在寻找高处
<LittleCoderCN> palomino|working, 哦！我看下！
<October21> leeeee: 怎么幸运
 * jiero 这段时间想明白了：人往高处走这是一种极度差劲的思维。。。
<LittleCoderCN> /list
<October21> LittleCoderCN: 你用 /list 小心点
<jiero> 别用命令
<jiero> freenode 警告过了。。。
<October21> LittleCoderCN: 这个貌似会返回大量数据
<leeeee> 还不幸运吗？ 不管是许还是陈还是林 都是真心对她
<LittleCoderCN> 哦！
<October21> LittleCoderCN: 你想聊什么？
<leeeee> 当然也有伤她的时候
<jiero> October21: 看nick就是喜欢代码的。
<leeeee> 但是最后她还是得到了幸福不是吗
<LittleCoderCN> 没我就想看看还有什么其他的群没有！
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • nvidia驱动问题：在/dev文件夹中找不到任何nvidia*文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455866 显卡gt650m, 无意中查看系统日志，发现如下语句： Code: nvidia-persistenced: Failed to query NVIDIA devices. Please ensure that the NVIDIA device files (/dev/nvidia*) exist, and that user 116 has read and write pe
<October21> leeeee: 不要忘了他们都伤过她
<leeeee> 对啊 我说了啊
<October21> jiero: 也没必要这么直接吧？
<leeeee> 最后能跟林静走到一起 也算好的归宿啊
<leeeee> 没有林的伤害  她也不会认识陈不是？
<October21> leeeee: 八卦一下，如果是与陈呢？
<jiero> October21: 。
<palomino|working> 好累。。。
<leeeee> 与陈也很好啊 我记得 郑微第一次去她家 为了表现切黄瓜把手切破了
 * maplebeats 天啊，这是情感剧场了？
<leeeee> 他很紧张
<palomino|working> 貌似是读书心得交流 maplebeats
<leeeee> 觉得郑微不该这样  他该给她更好的生活
<leeeee> 他只是为了给郑微更好的生活
<October21> leeeee: 你在原著里没看到陈回国后的所做所为？
<leeeee> 看了啊
<October21> maplebeats: 你不是说她应该找bf吗？
<leeeee> 跟欧阳结婚也是假的啊
<October21> leeeee: 这你还接受？
<maplebeats> October21: 我错了，是我嘴贱，就不应该乱提
<leeeee> 我不知道怎么说吧  每个人都有隐情
<October21> leeeee: 典型的腹黑
<leeeee> 谁不腹黑了？
<leeeee> 林静就不腹黑吗？
<October21> leeeee: 嗯，所以说你能接受
<leeeee> 哪一步刻意的接近不是腹黑的结果？
<leeeee> 我接受什么？
<October21> maplebeats: 我没这个意思 :)
<jiero> 什么是腹黑？只要不白到底就一定是腹黑？
<October21> l
<jiero> 那么连我都是腹黑了？我不能接受。。。
<^k^> jiero: define:腹黑？只要不白到底就一定是腹黑？ http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年7月2日 |...| 请各位天涯er鉴定一下，|到底|是她小小年纪就这么|腹黑|，要不然就请 |...| 为了尽量客观 ，不受主观描述的影响，楼主尽量将亲眼看到亲耳听到的说出来，如果是楼主的心理 活动，楼主|一定|用“楼主 |..
<^k^>  ─> ..| 根据我的认知，差别大于4岁，就不应该再一直争吵了。 但是这对不，|只要|见面不到5分钟必吵，然后打，然后2个一起哭，然后 |...|
<jiero> 没见过比我还白的了。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 小白脸
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<October21> +1
<palomino|working> LOL
<LittleCoderCN> palomino|working, 有没有其他你知道的聊天室，类似一些ubuntu开发的
<palomino|working> #ubuntu?
<palomino|working> 其实我在这里只是来闲聊的。。
<palomino|working> 从没考虑过开发的问题...
<October21> LittleCoderCN: 有不少技术频道，但这里显然不能算
<leeeee> 不管怎么样 大家觉得选陈或林都各有各的优缺
<leeeee> 而且本来就没有谁跟谁是完全一样
<October21> LittleCoderCN: 不过这里是最活跃的中文频道
<leeeee> 正是因为缺点 大家才会觉得有共鸣吧？
<leeeee> 像明晓溪小说里 的  都太完美了
<October21> leeeee: 我个人觉得作者有意抹黑陈
<leeeee> 只能迷中学生
<leeeee> 我不觉得  陈的性格就是那样
<palomino|working> #ubuntu-cn里很少有人用ubuntu，这才是真相.. LittleCoderCN
<leeeee> 古板
<maplebeats> 什么是maplebeats
<maplebeats> LittleCoderCN: ubuntu啊
<maplebeats> 是啊，有空来这里都是闲聊吧
<jiero> maplebeats: 你们那里有没有这么一句俗话，“小白脸，没有好心眼。。。”
<jiero> LittleCoderCN: ubuntu开发，必须加入那公司吧——
<jiero> LittleCoderCN: 再说开发不是聊天室里的，聊天室里顶多展示。
<leeeee> 长期受妈妈的影响
<leeeee> 比较压抑
<October21> leeeee: 所以郑最后选择了陈
<leeeee> 她跟林在一起了啊。。。
<^k^> maplebeats: define:maplebeats http://lmgtfy.com/ |maplebeats| has 8 repositories written in JavaScript, Python, and Shell. Follow their code on GitHub.
<jiero> maplebeats:  你是 maplebeats
<October21> leeeee: 他们各取所需
<leeeee> 所以没什么对错啊
<October21> 只是我也对陈失望
<leeeee> 为什么？
<leeeee> 如果你妈妈一个人把你养大
<October21> 陈陪郑度过了大学时光却没能走到最后
<leeeee> 对你期望甚高
<imtxc> leeeee: 你又扒谁呢
<imtxc> 哦，小说啊
<October21> leeeee: 所以他只能是个过客
<leeeee> 你最后要因为女友而忤逆老妈？
<leeeee> 每个人都有自己的无奈而已
 * jiero 对把生命输入给别人，然后认为有权占有这种事感到无耻。
<leeeee> 你可以设想 你是陈 你会怎么选？
<jiero> 。。。
 * imtxc 休息
<October21> leeeee: 他是个失败者
<leeeee> 是可惜 但是我们也不能评判别人的选择吧？
<leeeee> 你是他或许连接受郑微的勇气也没有呢？
<leeeee> 唉、、不说了
<leeeee> 小说而已
<October21> 我没觉得他的出国是错
<October21> leeeee: 算了，就此打住。
<leeeee> 我不知道你看过辛夷坞的其他小说没有
<leeeee> 关于陈为什么会出国结婚都提到过
<leeeee> 当时陈是准备了不出国
<October21> 我不喜欢看小说，因为看不进去
<leeeee> 已经跟曾院长说了
 * maplebeats 改名叫女性剧场吧
<October21> 虽然我弄了个 kindle paperwhite
<leeeee> 但是后面还是阴错阳差去了 人
<October21> L
<maplebeats> leeeee: 你终于在这里找到话题了:D
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我的话题多了去了
<October21> leeeee: 狗尾续貂
<leeeee> 不是续貂 是说清楚
<leeeee> 好吧好吧
<leeeee> 就这样
<leeeee> 兔子 出来跳个舞
<jiero> leeeee: 讲讲法律这里会有人。
<October21> 那就是的，本来就不是很好的东西
<jiero> leeeee: 跳舞？去视频聊天室
<jiero> leeeee: 开视频吧。
<leeeee> ？？
<October21> 还解释清楚干什么
<jiero> leeeee: 要不怎么看到？
<leeeee> OL好执着
<maplebeats> cherrot: 兔子，叫你呢
<leeeee> 你就用你的代码扭两下意思下就好了
<jiero> cherrot: 兔贼
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果
<maplebeats> jiero: 唔
<jiero> maplebeats: 吃果子还是吃泡饭？
<maplebeats> jiero: 不吃
 * October21 听经济之声……
<qiao> Madper 在 ？
<LittleCoderCN> join ibuntu-tq
<maplebeats> qiao: 不在哦
<LittleCoderCN> join ubuntu-tw
<qiao> maplebeats: thanks
<cherrot> jiero: 啊？
<cherrot> 刚才不在 谁叫我
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用goldendict查词一点回车libreoffice就弹出来是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455869 用goldendict查词一点回车libreoffice就弹出来是怎么回事 怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 idyks — 2014-02-24 20:51
<hxhxhh> 好乱啊
<hxhxhh> 好像就你们几个人在聊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何安装不同版本的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455870 系统是ubuntu12.04 server apt-get insatll php5 默认下载php版本是PHP 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9 我想要的是php5.4的版本 木有有办法通过apt-get下载呢？ 求帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 jc18250883653 — 2014-02-24 21:13
<leeeee> QQ
<leeeee> abineQ
<caasi> October21: 装了的
<caasi> October21: msp430的toolchain
<caasi> October21: 怀疑会不会是as 跟msp430-as 的问题
<October21> 我还不会交叉编译，对gcc的参数也不熟悉
<qiao> iMadper:
<qiao> iMadper: ping
<jiero> leeeee: 你怎么还在。。。
<qiao> iMadper: 下午那个问题解决了，最后改为： puts table.to_s  就可以了，这个有点像java了
<jiero> 青年一辈们。。。
<jiero> 快快老老死吧！
<iMadper> qiao: 怎么就java了... 这不是标准的面向对象写法吗...
<iMadper> qiao: 我这边遇到了个新bug...
<qiao> iMadper: 我是感觉这个输出像我当初学java时用的输出
<iMadper> qiao: [ 6763.573875] BUG: sleeping function called from invalid context at kernel/mutex.c:614 [ 6763.754636] BUG: scheduling while atomic: cpuset01/20577/0x10000002
<qiao> iMadper: 啥？
<iMadper> qiao: lol~
<qiao> iMadper: good ～
<iMadper> qiao: scheduling while atomic   貌似ldd都有写? lol~
<qiao> iMadper: 这个高大上了 ～
<leeeee> jiero: 怎么拉？
<jiero> leeeee: 下网吧。去用肉身探索世界吧。
<lucky___> iMadper: mx3怎么样
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> lucky___: 我觉得很好.
<jiero> 下网吧 - 这用法错了， 是离开网络的意思。。。
<lucky___> iMadper: 看评价毁誉参半啊
<iMadper> lucky___: 电池不好, 发热. 其他都还好.
 * iMadper <- 对于一天都不玩游戏看小说, 只是发发微信的人来说, 都不是缺点
<leeeee> 睡不了啊
<lucky___> iMadper: 电池是不是用的特快的那种
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。除了上网就是睡么。。。
<iMadper> lucky___: 其实还算正常.
<jiero> lainme: 囡囡还在算术？
<leeeee> 这会下了不直接睡觉么
<lucky___> iMadper: 能刷成安卓原生吗
<iMadper> lucky___: 不知. 我从不刷机.
<iMadper> lucky___: 没时间折腾.
<lucky___> iMadper: 米用过flyme怕入手后用不习惯
<October21> 问题是你哪来的原生系统刷？
<lucky___> October21: 网上都是啊
<jiero> October21: 原生系统是啥。
<October21> lucky___: 任何东西都是有门槛的
<iMadper> lucky___: 你去搜下有没有配套的原生rom就行了呀.
 * jiero 没刷过。
<October21> jiero: 我的理解是从 AOSP 编译的
<qiao> iMadper: Vivek 的口语突破天际了。。
<October21> jiero: 但这不恰当
<iMadper> qiao: lol~ 能不黑三哥吗?
<jiero> October21: 呃。不懂
<iMadper> qiao: pewu说去吃饭
<October21> jiero: 因为 Android 并不是完全开源的
<iMadper> qiao: 周五走起?
<lucky___> iMadper: 米搜到 我继续搜 和n5比怎么样
<iMadper> qiao: 想吃啥? 泰国菜还是粤菜?
<qiao> iMadper: 可以～
<iMadper> lucky___: 我喜欢mx3
<October21> jiero: 很多底层东西要用原厂的
<qiao> iMadper: 粤菜 ？
<jiero> October21: 我想知道是不是 google play是更新比较慢的。
<iMadper> lucky___: 其实我最喜欢bbk
<jiero> October21: 原厂的未必可以用
<iMadper> qiao: 我都行.
<iMadper> qiao: 东南亚和粤菜我都没少吃
<jiero> October21: 原厂的就应该吧不包含定制了吧。
<lucky___> iMadper: bbk那个有点贵了
<qiao> iMadper: 表示粤菜还没有吃过貌似。。
<iMadper> qiao: 香茅草/柠檬啥的, 你喜欢吗?
<qiao> iMadper: 泰国的倒是吃过。。
<lucky___> October21: 你觉得呢
<iMadper> lucky___: 有便宜的. 不过确实定价很高. 毕竟hifi不便宜嘛
<October21> jiero: 没原厂的底层，AOSP不能被完整驱动啊
<qiao> iMadper: 村子里来的。。不知道这个啥味么。。
<iMadper> qiao: 行, 那咱金鼎轩?
<lucky___> iMadper: 嗯
<qiao> iMadper: 可以～ 你定吧～
<iMadper> qiao: 团结湖有一家
<October21> lucky___: 我的意思是无论你用那个系统都是要学习一下，但我认为你会学会的
<abineQ> iMadper: 老大，你好
<October21> lucky___: 因为门槛很低了
<iMadper> qiao: 其实潮汕菜还可以. 是吧, abineQ
<qiao> iMadper: 离公司不远吧。。
<iMadper> qiao: 牛肉丸/果条什么的, 都还好
<qiao> iMadper: 北京有 潮汕菜？
<iMadper> qiao: 远的很
<iMadper> qiao: 团结湖嘛
<iMadper> lol~
<abineQ> iMadper: 干吗说潮汕菜啊？
<abineQ> LOL
<qiao> iMadper: 弄个不远的吧～
<lucky___> tmd 买mx3了
<iMadper> qiao: 有, 但是正宗不正宗就不好说了
<lpy_> 渣渣！
<abineQ> iMadper: 表示天天吃潮汕菜
<iMadper> qiao: 谁知道, 明天查个近的
<iMadper> lpy: 早, 小伙子
<lpy> iMadper: 嗯早！
<abineQ> 潮汕咸菜
<qiao> iMadper: 好的～
<abineQ> LOL
<lpy> 潮汕菜什么情况 OwO
<abineQ> 咸菜啊
<qiao> iMadper: 又没有听到人家Vivck说啥了。。
<lucky___> 在易迅买 如果觉得不好用不知道能不能退货
<iMadper> lpy: 周五跟傻qiao去吃饭, 在商量吃啥
<abineQ> 放盐很多
<iMadper> qiao: lol~ 听*到* 没用, 得听*懂*
<qiao> iMadper: gun ～
<iMadper> qiao: lenny 还没回邮件. 看dyong怎么处理. 估计直接搁浅了
<lpy> .....
 * iMadper 来试着重现那个bug
<qiao> iMadper: 他们刚才说了，dyong说secureboot开发那边没有回应
<iMadper> qiao: 然后呢?
<iMadper> qiao: 就说别的去了把?
<qiao> iMadper: 你真聪明
<iMadper> qiao: 然后让vivck杀到lenny的cube那里?
<abineQ> 睡觉了，
<lpy> 你们去吃  牛肉丸？
<abineQ> 老大 再见
<iMadper> lpy: 不知道呢, 不知道吃啥好
<abineQ> 牛肉丸天天吃
<abineQ> 吃怕了
<qiao> iMadper: 这就不知道了，估计他们会交流吧。。
<qiao> iMadper: 谁知道呢～
<lpy> iMadper: 应该不是 正宗的？
<abineQ> 还是吃新鲜的牛肉比较好
<abineQ> 真的
<iMadper> lpy: 肯定不是吧? 不然得多贵?
<abineQ> 少吃什么肉丸
<lpy> iMadper:  有小吃的话 点小吃。。。牛肉丸哥可以寄给你。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 这么赞?!?!?!?!
<abineQ> 肉丸子加了很多的东西在里面的
<abineQ> 各种各样的丸子
<lpy> 对！就是这么赞！
<abineQ> 牛肉，猪肉，肥肉，鱼肉
<abineQ> 都有做成丸子
<abineQ> 走了
<abineQ> 睡觉去
<abineQ> 各位晚安
<jiero> 果条 牛肉丸 ？？ 好像 果脯 牛肉干。。。
<jiero> 讨厌混合物。中国菜都不好吃。预先混合的。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 嘲老鸨 : 有个富商,在妓院留宿,见月晕,便对妓女说:"明日有风。"老鸨从后边听到了,便 对富商进行讹诈,拉住富商的衣服说:"这里的缉事衙门,正要捉妖言惑众的人,你怎敢造 谣说明日有风！ "要把富商送去见官。富商再三说好话,最后送了五十金给老鸨,才免了这 场是非
<^k^>  ─> 。 一天,老鸨又见月晕,便问富商:"姐夫,姐夫,明日是刮风还是下雨?"富商答道: "不是风,不是雨,那是一个坑骗人的大圈套。"
<notset> hello
<^k^> notset:点点点.  01:09 
<notset> vb
<knownbad> test
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  03:56 
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-25
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助：脚本执行正则的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455875 我想写一个脚本，可以自动创建目录，并且将我所希望的文件移动到这个目录下。代码如下： Code: #!/bin/sh #usage: mdmv dir files _DIR=$1 _FILE=$2 if [ ! -d "$_DIR" ]; then    mkdir -p $_DIR fi `mv $_FILE $_DIR` 我想执行这个脚本，
<jieroarchl> nokia 竟然出 android 了。。。
<roylez> jieroarchl: 渣，早
 * jieroarchl 默默的抱抱 roylez
<jieroarchl> roylez: 早啊主席
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2p5OIbutCAABtXzYbPfoAALrEAMj06wAAG13052.jpg 搞笑创意水果大集合,秀色可餐哦
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 怎样改变Python系统默认版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455877 系统同时有 Python2, Python3 默认是 2, 装了一个叫spyder 的IDE， 打开时好象使用2, 请问怎样改为3呢？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2014-02-25 9:17
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于字体删除的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455878 刚刚开始接触ubuntu 发现libreoffice里面的字体好多用不到还占这地方 这个该如何删除啊！ 还有windows 的字体是不是可以都拷贝过来用啊！ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 toon0503 — 2014-02-25 9:28
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49156/3q-war-finished
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 3Q 大战首案落槌：360 须赔腾讯 500 万 - 开源中国社区
<October21> 广东高院倒是公道
<onlylove> 360壮，扣扣胖，360要把自己绑在扣扣上，扣扣不让360绑在扣扣上，360偏要360绑在扣扣上。
<onlylove> 神回复
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38469
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 数字电影能保存100年吗？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38470
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 报告称95%的野鸡大学文凭授予了中国人
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  09:39 
<imtxc> 早
<freeflying> imtxc, 高大上们这么晚才上班
<imtxc> ...
<chisiyuan> m
<onlylove> imtxc: 我都上班一小时了你才上班？
<onlylove> imtxc: 果然土豪高大上
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38471
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 哈佛超算集群被劫持挖掘狗币
<imtxc> onlylove: 工资低, 只能通过晚上班这种方式增加时薪 cc freeflying
<onlylove> imtxc: 以后我也晚上班，咱俩工资还不知道谁低
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然是我低
<freeflying> imtxc, 学到一招, 以后我也晚上班
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，ubuntu13.10安装惠普HP LJ1020Plus打印机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455883 想请教一个问题，就是我的ubuntu13.10安装惠普HP LJ1020P打印机后无法打印，可以找到打印机，安装、连接成功了，就是不打印，试了三种方法，1、没有安装其他驱动直接连接的，不行。2、安
<^k^>  ─> 装foo2zjs，然后再重新安装打印机，不行。3、安装hplib，还是可以找到打印机但是无法打印。求大神帮忙！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jrs033 …
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Go Web基础视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455884 《Go Web基础》是一套针对 Google 出品的 Go 语言的视频语音教程，主要面向完成《Go编程基础》教程后希望了解有关 Go Web 开发的学习者。 每堂课都会建立一个文件夹（例如：lecture1），内含与课程进度相符的项目
<^k^>  ─> 源码与课堂笔记。课堂笔记中里面包含了该堂课所涵盖的知识点以及知识点开始讲解的时间点，方便学习者快速定位要了解的部分，节省 …
<onlylove> 那个storezhang真烦人
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总你们年薪制员工就不需要这样啦
<freeflying> imtxc, 蛋蛋才是年薪好不
<onlylove> 蛋蛋都年薪了？
<freeflying> 早就是啊
<onlylove> 年薪的土豪，那个包出手还那么贵？
<onlylove> 还好当时没要
<imtxc> lol
<piggybox> 年薪有什么特殊说法？
<onlylove> piggybox: 你见哪个年薪的拿钱少了
<imtxc> onlylove: 事实上年薪有两周的
<onlylove> piggybox: 都论年付钱了，一年小于100K好意思？
<imtxc> 两种
<onlylove> imtxc: 咋，你打算给蛋蛋洗地？
<freeflying> onlylove, 有钱人都很算的
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:55 
<onlylove> freeflying: 嗯。鲁迅貌似很早在小说里面说过，愈不肯放松就愈有钱，愈有钱，就愈不肯放松
<huntxu> gfrog: .
<huntxu> gfrog: iptables多播的包怎么匹配
<huntxu> gfrog: 貌似-m pkttype --pkt-type multicast没有效果
<piggybox> 年薪当然有两周一发得
<xsky> 呵呵
<xsky> 还以为这里没人呢
<onlylove> arm eabi v7a 是不是就是官方的android镜像，可以直接刷的
<adam8157> imtxc: 摸摸悲剧男
<imtxc> adam8157: 咋了
<imtxc> 还没发出来么
<imtxc> 不是上周就有单子了嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 等着上飞机呢, 重点是: 手表是有消费税的
<imtxc> adam8157: 我擦!
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，很好
<adam8157> imtxc: 裤子没有消费税
<imtxc> ...
<adam8157> imtxc: Sales Tax: $13.74
<adam8157> imtxc: 245.36*0.8*0.07
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 不是免税州3么..
<onlylove> imtxc: 20刀才120，不贵
<imtxc> |||||
<adam8157> imtxc: 免税州运费高时间久啊, 也差不多
<adam8157> imtxc: NJ州部分有税, 例如手表
<imtxc> 过来再睡一下就挂了
<adam8157> 奢侈品啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 再睡一下最多再加一百吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 移动硬盘安装Ubuntu12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455885 我用VMware装到移动硬盘上，引导器设置少弹出一个画面，然后就没有然后了！然后我用EASYBCD设置，出现了grub引导，但输入：ls,后出现一堆乱七八糟的，放弃了，之后更改了BIOS设置为USB-HDD（但没有对移动硬
<^k^>  ─> 盘做更改），还是不行，崩溃至此！ 用WUbi安装，也不行啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 laiman — 2014-02-25 11:17
<imtxc> 20%
<adam8157> imtxc: 八嘎那
<imtxc> 次哦,跟淘宝现货一个价了
<adam8157> imtxc: "呵呵", 你的电脑啥情况?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我妈过下个月再看
<imtxc> adam8157: 已经发出来了? 我支付宝给你?
<adam8157> imtxc: "呵呵"
<adam8157> imtxc: 好啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 算上裤子, 邮费 总共 CNY 多少
<adam8157> imtxc: pm
<imtxc> adam8157: 国内税和邮费到了再说吧
<onlylove> 512内存启动4.4果然……
<adam8157> imtxc: 你这是笃定自己要被税的意思啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 年薪壕
<Yunfan-phone> 想不到魔都到我那还有航班
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于dmesg的用法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455886 在linux内核驱动中，只查看printk中打印的内容，用dmesg 加什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖游四方 — 2014-02-25 11:26
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥叫年薪壕?
<imtxc> 又不是机械表,算啥奢侈品嘛...
<imtxc> 米帝太黑
<onlylove> adam8157: 按年领工资的土豪
<huntxu> adam8157: 猴总说你是年薪员工啊
<huntxu> lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 穷人都不带表
<palomino|working> ....
<adam8157> huntxu: 不懂
<huntxu> palomino|working: 践踏 roylez
<adam8157> onlylove: 按年领是要死人的节奏
<palomino|working> ... huntxu
<palomino|working> 自取灭亡么 huntxu
<onlylove> palomino|working: 先要来帽子
<huntxu> 吼吼
<Yunfan-phone> 年薪应该是这个月发吧   adam8157
<adam8157> Yunfan-phone: 毛
<huntxu> 拜占廷甲胄骑兵就有践踏伤害
<Yunfan-phone> adam8157: 年后第一个月啊
<adam8157> Yunfan-phone: 外企(尤其英美)的年后第一个月都是四月
<imtxc> adam8157: 据说如果如实报的话电子表是不用睡的
<adam8157> imtxc: 我写的是卡西欧高档镶钻纯金表链纪念款
<imtxc> adam8157: 那估计还得缴奢侈品税...
<adam8157> imtxc: 200%
<adam8157> "呵呵"
<Yunfan-phone> adam8157: 忘了你是高大上的外企，倒是我们土鳖了
<adam8157> Yunfan-phone: 高大上个毛, 外企现在被国内互联网揍的七窍流血  cc huntxu onlylove imtxc
<Yunfan-phone> 对了  一万到两万税率有几个档？
<gfrog> huntxu: 没做过。
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<Yunfan-phone> adam8157: 你们的ubuntu手机我很看好，我这次就在旅馆里办了好多天公，但是android还是不如一般发行版好
<huntxu> Yunfan-phone: 你用手机上的线？
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> Yunfan-phone: 买个吧
<Yunfan-phone> adam8157:   哥不等moto g了  就等你们的
<gfrog> adam8157: 周末去开封耍撒
<Yunfan-phone> huntxu: 我登陆服务器写代码
<imtxc> ..
<Yunfan-phone> huntxu: 而且有tmux 随时查看运行进度
<imtxc> Yunfan-phone: 就是屏幕小了点儿吧
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 有魅族mx3么
<Yunfan-phone> 我在帝都换了个wcdma的卡，现在能用 H+网络了  速度飞快
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 还有，android sdk里面那个v7的image可以刷机器里面不
 * gfrog 这几天现金宝收益不给力啊
<Yunfan-phone> imtxc: 我的手机屏幕不小  note2 联通机
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • DELL PowerEdge R200 安装ubuntu 10.04如何驱动RAID(阵列卡) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455888 各位大神，我在dell r210上装了一个ubuntu 10.04，一直出现问题 第一类问题:(gnome下重启概率性的会出现这三个东西，网上所有相关的方法我都试过了，没解决掉) 1 Could not update ICEauthorit
<^k^>  ─> y file /home/cosmic.ICEauthority 2 /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2的退出状态为256 3 Nautilus无法创建虾类所需的文件夹:/home/cosmic/Desktop,/home/cosmic/.n …
 * adam8157 谁来渡我
<onlylove> adam8157: 求渡
<Yunfan-phone> onlylove: 要买就买新机mx3没意思  而且新机肯定降价
<gfrog> adam8157: 要渡劫，摸电门
 * adam8157 国不是你想出, 想出就能出.... 嘿嘿, 留下来!
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: ubuntu要出mx3的rom呢
<Yunfan-phone> onlylove: 也会出新机
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 没听说要在别的机器上出
<Yunfan-phone> onlylove: 还有ff机也不错  看好
<freeflying> 有要手台的吗
<imtxc> gfrog: 在微信买的现金宝么?
<onlylove> adam8157: 你要知道，国内互联网现在是靠压榨员工收入和各种山寨占上风，这是邪路
<imtxc> g 手台
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<onlylove> adam8157: 看看腾讯和360这俩渣渣就知道了
<Yunfan-phone> onlylove: 全球都一样
<^k^> imtxc: 手台 http://lmgtfy.com/ 同情楼主！只能靠天津的飞友找点关系要回|手台|了，应该有熟人的，|手台|似乎要有证 才能拥有，这点是有相关条文规定的，没收应该算轻的处罚了！
<onlylove> Yunfan-phone: 至少外企给的工资高
<Yunfan-phone> onlylove: 水果都有抄
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是移动电台
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有有关部门的批准, 不会被抓么
<onlylove> imtxc: 国内私人持有无线电要执照的
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<Yunfan-phone> onlylove: 如果工资不低  那人家就不来投资了  你怎么办
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总还有这好东西
<freeflying> imtxc, 买错了
<imtxc> freeflying: ...
<Yunfan-phone> freeflying: 车载的还是火腿族工具？
<gfrog> imtxc: 汇添富
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: 你有手台？！
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥牌子？ 几枚？
<jieroarchl> 喏鸡鸭竟然有android了。。。还是微软妥协了？
<eexpress> jieroarchl: 看那对比图就知道了。ms那手机的颜色块块，多丑。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 微软在android上赚的钱是wp的5倍
<eexpress> onlylove: 可能不准确
<onlylove> jieroarchl: nokia的android和amazon的差不多，定制的，把google的东西拿掉，换自己的
<Yunfan-phone> 微软在android也收钱  有什么不可以呢
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 所以nokia的android外观和wp一样的，瓷砖
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 额。微软的那些方块随意的换个样式风格就可以漂亮的
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 东东
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 换成真瓷砖的样式
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 不得不说android的图标真丑。。。我说的是开一屏幕
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 瓷砖挺好啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 苹果的算啥？呢。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你有andriod的设备没
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 现在用了，
<Yunfan-phone> 我喜欢metro ui
<jieroarchl> onlylove: galaxy nexus
<jieroarchl> onl
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不过我是不会用它当电话的。
<freeflying> gfrog, 两枚, 你收吗, 刚刚收到货
<freeflying> gfrog, 宝峰的3R
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 哦，刷过没，我今天研究sdk的时候突然想知道，sdk里面那个 arm eabi v7可不可以直接刷进机器里面
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 总觉的android设计太不爽了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我有一枚了。你在哪收的啊？
<gfrog> freeflying: 国外背回来的么？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 那个image没有应用商店略可惜
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 怕操作出错，而做的很麻烦；这样垃圾的设计啊。
<freeflying> gfrog, 淘宝啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 也说明这类人占领地球的比例
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 手机这个，操作出错很麻烦的
<gfrog> freeflying: 不想要就直接退货啊。有7天无条件退货吧？
<freeflying> gfrog, 应该可以吧, 我问问看
<imtxc> gfrog: 一枚怎么用么
<gfrog> imtxc: 跟好机油一起用啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 那不得一对儿么
<gfrog> imtxc: 好机油也有一枚呗
<gfrog> imtxc: 不过最主要的作用是拿来听广播
<imtxc> gfrog: 万一跟基友尺寸不一样, 配对失败了怎么办..
<imtxc> 听广播..
<gfrog> imtxc: 霸王硬上弓
<imtxc> 能不能听到条子的对讲
<gfrog> imtxc: 能，火车列调，灰机塔台，都能听
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦。我这么想可以么，多数人受到的教育都不是以快速接受理解新事物同时连接旧知识，而是根据以前的进行检索匹配为先。
<imtxc> gfrog: 赞
<onlylove> imtxc: 只要频率对
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪，速速来我社吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我用手机的收音机在我住的地方只能收到很少的频道.
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 难啊，JD里的我都不懂啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 这周末去开封耍去。lol
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 你用收音机就是了啊。
<jieroarchl> MeaCu1pa: 他们需要你这样可以当忽悠的啊。
<jieroarchl> MeaCu1pa: 回复本分，去当销售？
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 矮油，别担心，我社都是玩儿的屌丝货。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 手机上不是就有收音机么
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 你带着2部手机么，我带着3部呢。
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 我是中间路线，比忽悠懂技术，比技术会忽悠
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 实则啥都不会
<jieroarchl> MeaCu1pa: 前台忽悠，展示类忽悠
<MeaCu1pa> jieroarchl: 我那时候在HP，一般在忽悠的时候帮人解决点和项目无关的棘手问题
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 我只带着一部
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 之前打算买个收音机的
<jieroarchl> MeaCu1pa: 哦。
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 收音机有啥用啊。
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 听广告？
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 睡觉前听听广播
<jieroarchl> imtxc:直接电脑播放，自动休眠就好了？
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 不过也是，管他呢，投了再说，反正无聊
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 就是啊，来投我社吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃今天进村儿么？
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 请让我卖一下
<adam8157> lol
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: ...
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: gfrog: 隔行如隔山，你们那里唯一适合我的，也被IBM大姐姐占了，不是么
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 上次带你去吃那汉堡的地儿，当年有个高大上单位不要我，否则顿顿那个...
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 其实也没那么大差别。顶多就是有些openstack的玩意
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 壕...
 * adam8157 会忽悠的去哪都行
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 那汉堡真心一般，以后再来哥带你吃好的
<adam8157> <丶｀∀´>
<MeaCu1pa1> 新gmail太操蛋
<MeaCu1pa1> 没有mutt我web上好久都没看懂
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38473
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | LinkedIn发布中文版，取名领英
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 吃货球带……
 * gfrog 啥时候要坐一次京沪绿皮神车。
<Yunfan-phone> 我上次回家就是绿皮车
<adam8157> gfrog: 自虐蛙
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Word文档在linux上和windows占的页面大小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455889 别人在windows下排版为一页的word的文档，然后发给我时我在linux排版，发现该文档排版成一页半， 然后linux下word编辑成两页的文档，然后发给别人，别人在windows下发现居然是一页半的文档 想
<^k^>  ─> 输出成PDF来着，无奈对方说一定要word文档。 请问，各位有什么好方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 天羽美羽 — 2014-02-25 12:43
<imtxc> gfrog: ........
<lalaluluprice> 有人使用LaTex呢？
<freeflying> gfrog, 要进城
<imtxc> gfrog: 五道口有家迪卡侬?
<^k^> 新 Deepin • 深度游戏中心游戏专题更新说明(02-25)——勇者的游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455890 Game-update1.png 狭路相逢勇者胜！ 本周，深度游戏给大家带来了几款动作游戏，专题名称为《勇者的游戏》，本游戏合集既有以生存为主的死亡战车2012，又有恶搞红白机经典人物的阿波波
<^k^>  ─> 的大冒险。相信你会喜欢本期的游戏推荐！ 死亡战车2012：第二章 赶的大批僵尸，玩家所驾驶的赛车要在沙漠中狂奔，最终要安全抵达军 …
<freeflying> imtxc, 西三旗有
<imtxc> 西三旗好像很远啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 你住那里啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 知春路
<gfrog> freeflying: 那我不给你邮了，晚上直接给你
<gfrog> imtxc: 五道口有家技工学院
<freeflying> gfrog, 我下午在北师大这边, 结束后联系你
<freeflying> imtxc, 果然高大上啊
<gfrog> freeflying: no problem
<imtxc> freeflying: ...
<gfrog> imtxc: 运通109啊
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine-1.5.5 《鬼泣4》《仙剑奇侠传4》《photoshop cs2》 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455891 别的就不多说啥了，鬼泣四的运行效果相当不错。不过我还是希望在linux上玩生化危机启示录！Screenshot-3.jpgScreenshot.pngScreenshot-2.jpgScreenshot-1.pngScreenshot5.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenglel
<^k^>  ─> yng — 2014-02-25 13:26
<imtxc> 周末去看看自行车儿
<freeflying> gfrog,  gpg --search-keys A0291198
<freeflying> gfrog, 看看有没有C记的邮件地址了
<freeflying> imtxc, 你打算骑车了?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 反复踩踏 roylez 
<gfrog> freeflying: mit的server上还有
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 估计得一段时间他们才能更新
<freeflying> gfrog, mit的地址是啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 我U的server是啥来着？
<gfrog> freeflying: pgp.mit.edu
<alvin_rx1> Title: MIT PGP Key Server (@ mit.edu)
<freeflying> gfrog, 你再看看
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还在知春路住？
<freeflying> gfrog, 奇怪了, 刚刚上传了
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊
<imtxc> freeflying: kubuntu, ubuntu, canonical 都在啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那可能我记混了？我记得你在西二旗上班？
<freeflying> imtxc, 不知道为啥了, 我已经删了,还重新上传了让服务器去更新
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 那直接住那，走路上班多好
<imtxc> onlylove: 哪
<onlylove> imtxc: 西二旗啊
<freeflying> 出门
<imtxc> onlylove: 没找到能住的地方啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 西二旗的房子比知春路还贵？
<imtxc> onlylove: 关键是没有
<imtxc> onlylove: 一起住的别人不愿意搬,我又不愿意去认识新的同居伙伴
<imtxc> onlylove: 这不就一直拖下来了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 别人不愿意搬和你啥关系……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我一个人租不起一套
<onlylove> imtxc: 你走了房东还要把别人一起轰走么
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38478
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 用大数据监控分析员工行为
<onlylove> 现在觉得google真邪恶
<adam8157> imtxc: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/49009374/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【有真相】学知园逸成东苑(近五道口)精装三居主卧出租
<imtxc> 这种标题就不点进去了
<adam8157> imtxc: 这个人你认识
<adam8157> imtxc: 要转租的那个
<imtxc> adam8157: 我次哦
<imtxc> 我认识?
<huntxu> adam8157: 难道是你
<adam8157> huntxu: 当然不是, 我住北三环的
<imtxc> 我怎么可能认识
<adam8157> imtxc: 你当然认识
<imtxc> adam8157: 谁? 透露透露
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<imtxc> o o o
<imtxc> 是那谁吧
<adam8157> afk
<huntxu> imtxc: 你能猜到答案？
<kin3z> j #ubuntu-tw
<bluezd> gfrog: 壕
<kin3z> join #ubuntu-tw
<sjd_zeus> sjd
<ooXXoo> 杯具
<ooXXoo> insync速度好慢
<imtxc> huntxu: 帝都我认识, adam8157 也认识的人, 也就是各位数
<MeaCu1pa> ...
<huntxu> imtxc: 那是谁。。。
<imtxc> 不过2000太贵了,我租不起
<huntxu> imtxc: 土豪你不要谦虚
<onlylove> 1950……还没算水电……
<huntxu> roylez: 球渡
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 怎么样？给你打电话了没？
<imtxc> onlylove: 水电说是100
<onlylove> imtxc: 估计等到期以后房东还会涨钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩,担心的是这个
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以这是阿当这种年薪壕住的地方
 * onlylove 继续没网的蜗居
<onlylove> adam8157: https://www.dnspod.cn/Jobs
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 加入我们，在 DNSPod 工作 - DNSPod
<imtxc> onlylove: 那地方便宜不了
<imtxc> dnspod 在烟台吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 没我能做的
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是在哪的问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果有能做的，就赶紧收拾收拾准备回去
<onlylove> imtxc: 可是……
<imtxc> onlylove: 你是烟台人么
<onlylove> imtxc: 烟台地区算不
<onlylove> imtxc: 烟台有17个县级市
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果我没记错的话
<imtxc> onlylove: 那也算
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就是
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才那间屋子, 里面只住三个人这点不错
<adam8157> imtxc: 你都发财了还不住好点
<onlylove> adam8157: imtxc 说收入还不如我
<adam8157> onlylove: 听他扯
<onlylove> imtxc: 阿当说了，你在瞎扯，土豪
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 硬装UBUNTU后不能进入WIN7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455892 硬盘1，30G SSD NTFS 装了WIN7 硬盘2，2T SATA NTFS 资料盘 硬盘3，160G SATA NTFS 资料盘，准备整个硬盘装 UBUNTU 先是u盘安装ubuntu13.10到硬盘3，在安装过程中把盘重新分区了，但是最后显示装不了引导还是grub到硬盘3，于
<imtxc> adam8157: 是 osier?
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是
<adam8157> imtxc: 我怎么会坑你呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 那是谁, 那我不会认识啊...
<imtxc> 我看那货这些天一直在家,以为他不回来了呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 又勾搭上了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 没啊, 人都快嫁人了
<adam8157> afk
<onlylove> imtxc: 有八卦？
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有没有
<onlylove> 我惊恐的发现我把max slot数量搞错了……又要重来！
<onlylove> 这世道……
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0225/142132_gtxE_855776.jpg
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> Oicebot: ⇪ image/gif
<huntxu> happyaron: 不知道你的信息泄漏了还是我的信息泄漏了，我有一堆spam邮件发件人伪装成你。。。
<^k^> onlylove:竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nX-IcquWAADRnlzOuOkAALq7AD8vmsAANG2085.jpg 这是哪家餐厅的服务员啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 不让加你?
<huntxu> adam8157: 我没有帐号啊，被邀请烦死了
<adam8157> huntxu: 取消订阅
<huntxu> adam8157: 懒得，口亨
<huntxu> adam8157: 我觉得注册的人有责任不让他的行为影响到他通讯录里的人
<adam8157> huntxu: 加好友不算影响, 别的才算
<huntxu> adam8157: 邀请啊，我本来就没有注册的，加个妹的好友啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 我不邀请别人, 只加别人
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以我没收到过你的邮件
<adam8157> huntxu: :)
<adam8157> huntxu: 现在去发个
<huntxu> adam8157: 当年还有个skillpages，更可怕。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 那网站太流氓了
<Lattice> 有没有办法在网页上点击IRC连接就进入相应的频道？
<Lattice> 求高手支招
<huntxu> adam8157: 不对，我收到过你的邮件，12年
<adam8157> huntxu: ? 说啥的
<Lattice> 求支招啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 你也授权linkedin读你通讯录了
<huntxu> adam8157: LinkedIn------------Hunt, I'd like to add you to my professional network on LinkedIn. - Adam
<adam8157> huntxu: 是啊, 但是我邀请过你?
<huntxu> 把换行符都去掉了 :D
<adam8157> huntxu: o 看来是的：）
<huntxu> adam8157: 关键你不知道，linkedin不止发一次，你不理他，他会发三次。。。
<Lattice> 点击链接进入频道，怎么进入啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 于是取消订阅啊
<Lattice> irc://irc.theplace.bz/thevault.bz
<Lattice> 这样的链接
<huntxu> adam8157: 一个invitation，两个reminder
<huntxu> lainme: irc没有这种链接的表示法吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 呵呵
<Lattice> 有的，网页上给出的都是这样的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 英语词典软件，有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455894 可以使用apk格式文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eng — 2014-02-25 14:39
 * bluezd 有最近想租房子的同学吗 ?
<huntxu> Lattice: 貌似还真可以。。。
<huntxu> Lattice: xchat有--url选项
<adam8157> bluezd: 我
<bluezd> ...
 * bluezd 有最近想租房子的同学吗 ?
 * bluezd 有最近想租房子的同学吗 ?
 * bluezd 有最近想租房子的同学吗 ?
 * bluezd 有最近想租房子的同学吗 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 还有imtxc
<^k^> bluezd: .. .. ..
<huntxu> 估计其他客户端也应该可以，得让你的浏览器认得到那种链接并用对应的客户端打开
<huntxu> Lattice: ^
<bluezd> imtxc: 你要租房子吗 ?
<huntxu> bluezd: 原来是你
<Lattice> huntxu: windows版本里有吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: 真的, 我受不了合租的大爷了
<bluezd> adam8157: 转租我得把
<adam8157> bluezd: 太远
<huntxu> Lattice: 没用过，估计差不多的调用方式
<bluezd> adam8157: 还好，坐公交30分钟
<adam8157> bluezd: 现在走路30分钟我已经嫌远了...
<adam8157> bluezd: imtxc比较合适
<bluezd> imtxc: 你要租房子吗 ?
<huntxu> adam8157: 你什么时候去了北三环
<adam8157> huntxu: 去年十一月底
<adam8157> huntxu: 满庭芳园
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎么又搬了。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 穷啊 颠沛流离
<bluezd> adam8157: 哎，转租难啊，看上的都是情侣，可是只能租给一个人
<adam8157> bluezd: 为啥只能租给一个
<huntxu> adam8157: 你妹
<imtxc> bluezd: 恩啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 真心的
<bluezd> adam8157: 因为我那有厅啥的，还能做饭，其他两间都是男生都是一个人，他们不同意
<bluezd> adam8157: 情侣来了很不方便
<huntxu> bluezd: 如果进去两个女的，估计他们能同意
<bluezd> huntxu: 那也不行
<huntxu> bluezd: 谁说情侣一定是一男一女
<imtxc> bluezd: 在什么地方呢
<bluezd> huntxu: ...
<imtxc> bluezd: 什么价儿
<adam8157> bluezd: 我现在也特别讨厌和"把合租房当自己家过日子的人"合住
<huntxu> adam8157: 我一起住那对夫妻就是把合租房当自己家过日子
<bluezd> imtxc: 逸成东苑，位于学清路，林业大学附近
<imtxc> bluezd: 哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以周末有饭蹭，不用打扫。。。
<bluezd> imtxc: 主卧，朝南，1950
<imtxc> bluezd: 原来是你啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 你才反应过来。。。
<bluezd> imtxc: 什么原来是我 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 我帮你广告过了
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，谢啦
<leeeee> == 一个月房租要1950？
<huntxu> bluezd: 然后发现你是壕
<bluezd> adam8157: 豆瓣的那个发布的人是房东
<huntxu> 按1/10租房子，你月入20k bluezd
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> bluezd: 你住的是哪间?
<bluezd> imtxc: 主卧啊，http://www.douban.com/group/topic/49009374/ 就是这个，发布的人是我的室友
<^k^> bluezd: ⇪ 【有真相】学知园逸成东苑(近五道口)精装三居主卧出租
<imtxc> bluezd: 主卧的人不是要回老家去了么
<imtxc> bluezd: 我记得之前你们计算过要给主卧涨房租来着?
<bluezd> imtxc: 那是之后重新签合同之后，可能会
<imtxc> o..
<bluezd> imtxc: 感兴趣吗 ?
<imtxc> bluezd: 不, 价格对我太高了
<bluezd> imtxc: 嗯 ~
<huntxu> bluezd: 你也不待帝都了？
<imtxc> bluezd: 你那屋子不错
<bluezd> imtxc: 必需不错啊，可以看电视，做饭，一共就三个人，在北京这样的房子难找啊
<gfrog> bluezd: adam8157 你俩租一起算了
<adam8157> bluezd: 要是近点就好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 他要回大连
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，忘了
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕衣锦还乡了
<adam8157> gfrog: 而且我不喜欢和合租的人有生活交集...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不喜欢跟熟人一屋住？
<adam8157> gfrog: 最好谁都不认识谁, 我不去叨叨他们, 他们也别来烦我
<adam8157> huntxu: bluezd imtxc ^^ 我是这样的
<huntxu> adam8157: 有个客厅，不用白不用啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 不过其实交集多是周末晚上看球。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你只能跟爱你的机油一起住了。
<bluezd> huntxu: 北京待不下去了
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<bluezd> adam8157: 我那最适合你，我没事儿就看电视，昨晚居然没有天下足球
<huntxu> bluezd: 原来是衣锦还乡
<adam8157> bluezd: 远
<bluezd> gfrog: 你北京待不下去了 ... huntxu
<bluezd> 是
<gfrog> adam8157: 远毛儿。这距离骑车最合适
<gfrog> bluezd: momo
<ooXXoo> 谁买过kindle fire hdx
<bluezd> s/你/是
<adam8157> gfrog: 我又不骑车
<adam8157> ooXXoo: 我想买
<huntxu> adam8157: 别买了
<adam8157> ooXXoo: 不过听说有nexus 8 又想买nexus 8了
<huntxu> adam8157: 要平板要么nexus，要么ipad
<adam8157> huntxu: 所以啊, nexus 8
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就算了，那边没车来村里
<bilibili> .........
<bluezd> adam8157: 你 dropbox 容量多少 ?
<bilibili> 这里有公司要做画册或是宣传册吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: 24.8
<adam8157> ooXXoo: http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/nexus-8-could-launch-in-july-as-google-discontinues-nexus-7/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Nexus 8 could launch in July, as Google discontinues Nexus 7 | Digital Trends
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事不？
<adam8157> roylez: 没好事儿 坏事儿一大堆
<roylez> adam8157: 我也是
<adam8157> roylez: 你的搞定了?
<roylez> adam8157: 昨天交了最后的材料，今天还没拿到签证啊
 * adam8157 大妈又把信件都给我了.....
<adam8157> roylez: 留下来
<piggybox> adam8157: 怎么搞那么大的？
 * imtxc dropbox 69G
<adam8157> piggybox: 推荐链接放在blog上
<roylez> adam8157: 留下来干啥？为人民服雾？
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯
<roylez> adam8157: 高尚的事情留给你来做
<imtxc> 话说啥时候变成 69.2GB 了..
<huntxu> roylez: 球渡
<huntxu> roylez: 那边给我介绍个洋妞，直接就渡过去了
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<imtxc> adam8157: 你看看你的  dropbox, 是不是也升级了
<roylez> adam8157: 说过渡你妹的
<bluezd> imtxc: 怎么扩容的
<imtxc> bluezd: 我不知道啊
<adam8157> PM2.5; 410.0;
<adam8157> 24.48 GB
<roylez> bluezd: 论坛签名档里面放一个推广链接，多发几个贴让人看见就是了
<imtxc> bluezd: 我之前一直21G, 从来没关心过容量, 刚才你问 adam8157 ,我顺手一看,居然扩容了
<adam8157> 擦擦, 不是整数不开心
<bluezd> roylez: 哦
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 看到了么 Targus 的一个包还可以的 88 元。
<palomino|working> ...... adam8157
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不过和 adam8157 那个其实就是设计差异了些。。。
 * jieroarchl 默默的扇 palomino|working
<imtxc> 哦找到原因了
<imtxc> bluezd, adam8157 Samsung + Dropbox Samsung 产品推介 (过期 2015-12-8) 2 months ago 48 GB
 * palomino|working 狠狠地踏 jieroarchl 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 破马也发狠，蹄子都磨没了。
 * palomino|working 反复践踏 roylez 
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<roylez> palomino|working: ç ´ caballo
<imtxc> bluezd: 三爽手机给我送的
<palomino|working> what?
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕你哪天回大连？
<bluezd> gfrog: 7 号应该是
<gfrog> bluezd: 那等我回大连找你喝酒哈
<bluezd> gfrog: 好的
<adam8157> onlylove: 把我的包收了吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 拜壕大大
<jieroarchl> bluezd: 回去指使人了？
<bluezd> jieroarchl: 指使谁啊？
<jieroarchl> bluezd: 不着调。
<jieroarchl> 算了
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕啊，衣锦还乡
<gfrog> akong: 一个孔
<akong> gfrog, hi
<adam8157> gfrog: 明明是ahole  (大雾, 我错了
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 一个dam 8157
<adam8157> gfrog: 你没get
<palomino|working> dam好象是大坝
<palomino|working> 一坝
<jieroarchl> pal
<gfrog> palomino|working: 嗯，是大坝
<gfrog> adam8157: <- 一霸
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> palomino|working: 好像只有你懂了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你给我讲过这段子。
<adam8157> gfrog: o
<gfrog> adam8157: 流氓霸
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38479
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | MtGox关闭交易，关闭网站
 * adam8157 出http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/syfb/bag.html
<adam8157> 出 http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/syfb/bag.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 招商银行信用卡 - 10元风暴掌上来袭，万千件商品等你来抢
<gfrog> adam8157: 砸手里了吧
 * gfrog 球amazon凑单……
<adam8157> gfrog: 又要买啥
<imtxc> gfrog: 又要买啥
 * gfrog 妈蛋，现在39的东西amazon都收邮费了
<gfrog> adam8157: imtxc 爪机壳。之前的摔碎了
<imtxc> gfrog: .cn?
<gfrog> adam8157: imtxc 我擦，是中亚啊。不是海淘
<imtxc> .cn 还要凑啥单... 买点儿零食得了, 话说现在 jd.com 也是 39
<adam8157> gfrog: 我要买东西
<alvin_rx1> Title: 京东网上商城-综合网购首选（JD.COM）-正品低价、品质保障、货到付款、配送及时、放心服务、轻松购物！ (@ jd.com)
 * gfrog 喵的，各位土壕的聊天模式已经默认是海淘了么？
<bluezd> gfrog: 买过 NAS 吗　？
<gfrog> bluezd: 有N54L
 * pity 问个 awk 的问题，有一组数据，每分钟记录一个值，一共记录了 24 小时的数据，awk 能对数据每 5 行取一个平均值么？
<bluezd> gfrog: 怎么样 ?
<imtxc> gfrog: 关键z.cn谁凑单儿啊, 买卷手纸就够了, 反正是高消耗品...
<onlylove> pity: 就知道awk可以处理列，能处理行？
<gfrog> bluezd: 挺不错的，除了放卧室风扇用动静。不过我没用过其他的nas产品。
<onlylove> imtxc: 凑多钱
<adam8157> gfrog: 链接发来?
<gfrog> imtxc: 你费纸？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你买东西？
<adam8157> gfrog: 系啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 壕啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕毛儿。这货日淘连运费才1600
<pity> onlylove: 能
<bluezd> gfrog: 什么系统的？
<gfrog> bluezd: 随便，linux，windows，qnap，群晖，esxi……
<bluezd> gfrog: 这个不错的哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 我下单了哈?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天能到吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 送达日期: 	
<adam8157> 明天(2月26日)，请在18小时52分钟内下单并选择“快递送货上门”。
<gfrog> adam8157: 赞
<iIlL10Oo> ruby 或 perl 处理行
<adam8157> gfrog: done
<adam8157> gfrog: 手机壳的作用是?
<gfrog> adam8157: 防止爪机从飞机座位飞到头等舱之后在地上划伤……
<imtxc> ....
<onlylove> gfrog: 效果一般，我手机还是有个角摔了下
<gfrog> onlylove: 你爪机也飞出过？
<imtxc> 谁爪机没飞出去过啊,只不过是有的人飞不到头等舱而已]
<pity> onlylove: iIlL10Oo http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8551349/how-to-sum-up-every-10-lines-and-calculate-average-using-awk
<^k^> ⇪ ti: How to sum up every 10 lines and calculate average using AWK? - Stack Overflow
<gfrog> imtxc: 看来我的爪机是爪机中的战斗机……
<imtxc> gfrog: 然后头等舱的客人拿着一个金手机和一个银手机问哪个是你的么
<gfrog> imtxc: 头等舱的拿个砖头飞回来了……
<adam8157> gfrog: 发货#1: 即将发货  预计送达日期： 2014年2月26日
<gfrog> adam8157: 赞
<ooXXoo> adam8157: 有啥新货可以分享呢
<adam8157> ooXXoo: ?
<ooXXoo> adam8157: 有新书吗？
<adam8157> ooXXoo: google drive 现在有了changelog了
<adam8157> ooXXoo: 看看就知道了
<ooXXoo> ok
<imtxc> adam8157: 更新的那几本是有什么变化呢?
<adam8157> imtxc: better version
<MeaCu1pa> //
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<adam8157> ^k^: Linux x230 3.13-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.13.4-1 (2014-02-22) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<^k^> adam8157, 我由Bob年轻，Linux和红帽的故事荐书“根据雷达”。  16:22 
<adam8157> ^k^: 笨蛋
<^k^> adam8157, 当然可以。  16:22 
<October21> ^k^: 干什么去了？
<^k^> October21, 试着问另一个。  16:24 
<October21> ^k^: what?
<^k^> October21, 没问题。  16:25 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 重装系统后wifi不稳定。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455896 mint15，保留/home，重装系统后，发现wifi不稳定，具体表现为系统不定时会自动断线，断线后不能搜索到刚才使用的wifi信号（来自其它路由的信号没问题）。单纯注销再登录仍不能显示那个wifi信号
<^k^>  ─> ，但重新启动系统后一切正常。 重装前wifi很稳定的，开机一整晚PT下载都满速的。可现在只要过一段时间，它就会断线。 我看了电源管 …
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> onlylove: 记得烟台有个东方电子啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 里面应该有合适的职位的吧?
<onlylove> imtxc: 做咩的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道, 貌似当年玩儿股票挺出名的?
<adam8157> 美国海关：先生，我们遗憾的通知您，我们不得不拒绝您入境。您从北京来，行李里连个口罩都没有，我们有理由怀疑您没打算回去。
<onlylove> imtxc: 和你说，我在家的时候，就记得家里的招聘……就是混日子的节奏
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正没啥好印象
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实最搞的是，在家的时候，有个银行需要sco系统，然后，在烟台科技市场找人装，被轰出来
<onlylove> imtxc: 科技市场那些人哪里见过sco
<imtxc> ..
<caleb-> 海关有这么严？不是一般有签证就过了么？
<adam8157> onlylove: 当年金融危机, 差点去了烟台做网管
<adam8157> caleb-: 这是个笑话 :)
<onlylove> adam8157: 其实网管不错的，就是工资略低
<adam8157> onlylove: 我说的网管, 就是一般人认为的那种网管
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠……那种网管还是算了
<adam8157> onlylove: :)
<onlylove> adam8157: 我以为你说的network manager
<ooXXoo> 破微软，好歹也是个大公司，网站搞得超级慢
<caleb-> 网吧不知还能活几年
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正当时烟台和济南加上青岛，给我的印象是，不够高大上
<caleb-> 以后到处有 wifi
<onlylove> imtxc: 玩linux的都是一小撮，藏在你不知道的角落里
<ooXXoo> caleb-: 你没见北京三里屯出现了土豪网吧吗？最低消费5000
<caleb-> ooXXoo: 那种是少数
<ooXXoo> http://legal.gmw.cn/2014-02/21/content_10473829.htm
<^k^> ooXXoo: ⇪ 北京三里屯现"土豪"网吧:进门费5千元 每小时69元 _社会万象 _光明网
<onlylove> imtxc: 也不好说，反正在家的时候有次装山大的一个东西，来了一堆人，山大的，浪潮的，XX的……
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实硬件……就俩server加一个存储
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后一堆人围着机架，各自忙各自的
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6ed1fd48tw1edvp9jtvaoj20jg0cyjvd.jpg
<ooXXoo> 啥东西这么难装
<onlylove> adam8157: 泰坦尼克？
<adam8157> onlylove: .
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 没啥东西啊，就是一个双机
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 系统工程师把系统起来以后，存储工程师忙存储的，数据库工程师忙数据库的
<ooXXoo> onlylove: 这叫难者不会，会者不难呀
<ooXXoo> 双机这东西，你去找100个网吧的网管来，也只能围着机器转
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 反正就一堆人围着机架忙自己的呗
<ooXXoo> onlylove: O(∩_∩)O~
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 不好说，万一哪个网吧藏龙卧虎，
<ooXXoo> onlylove: 难说，网吧的工作接触不到这些
<ooXXoo> 不过话说我第一次接触Linux是在网吧
<ooXXoo> red hat 9.0
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 在家最无聊的时候，记得换一块服务器的scsi盘，然后备份数据，发现那网管无聊到在win server上装vm 学抓鸡
<ooXXoo> onlylove: 网吧的网管最喜欢折腾这些了，上网下个恶意软件攻击别人就说自己是黑客了
<onlylove> 说起来在家干活的时候，最舒服的时候就是去银行
<ooXXoo> 银行的人员配置很臃肿
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 所以一般不去网吧，不在网吧上重要帐号，如果非上不可，下线立刻找人火速改密码
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 臃肿不臃肿的，有漂亮妹子聊天啊
<ooXXoo> 我们这次搞银企直连，某银行来了3个工程师，就安装个客户端，插上U盘，双击，下一步下一步 搞定
<ooXXoo> 漂亮妹子能当饭吃呀，看上火了咋办
<palomino|working> O_O
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 吓坏了，三个……
<palomino|working> 该文章指出，盯着美人看会使大脑分泌阿片肽，人类对漂亮面孔的迷恋可能也是出于这一原因。
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 再拉上几个民工可以装机房了
<ooXXoo> onlylove: 是呀，windows服务器装个客户端来3个人
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 上火没办法啊
<ooXXoo> onlylove: 结果重要的事情没人干，路由没人调
<ooXXoo> onlylove: 和银行合作真tmd窝火，提前不告诉你要什么设备，临了人来了，说不知道要啥设备，打电话回行里问下，结果反馈是这设备他们用不了，需要换成XXXX型号的
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 没来网工？
<ooXXoo> 网工是另外一批来的
<ooXXoo> 几个银行前置机折腾了一个礼拜
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 正常的，银行自己的设备都是上头配发的，不能私自采购
<ooXXoo> 想骂娘
<ooXXoo> 前置机可以自己采购呀
<ooXXoo> 银行提供的型号，我们买完了，装好系统，让他过来调试网络的时候，说不行了
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 需要换设备？这就坑了
<ooXXoo> 银行送的前置机大部分都是联想的塔式服务器，没地方放呀，我们就自己买的1U服务器
<ooXXoo> onlylove: 恩，后来我们找了个模块给配上了
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 这年头塔式还卖的掉？
<ooXXoo> 反正那天我将那几个网工给骂了一顿，害得我走好几遍手续
<ooXXoo> 关键是刚买的设备就需要加配件，给boss不好解释呀
<ooXXoo> 能卖掉呀
<ooXXoo> 税务局给的开票专用机也是塔式服务器
<onlylove> 开票还要服务器？
<ooXXoo> atm机里面也是联想的塔式服务器
<ooXXoo> 赚钱呀
<ooXXoo> 指定配送给你的，让你掏钱
<onlylove> 果然高大上
<onlylove> 开票都要用server
<ooXXoo> 要不那些垃圾服务器怎么卖
<onlylove> 记得在家的时候，一个双路的塔式要十万？
<ooXXoo> 那是哪一年呀
<onlylove> 反正那东西除了沉，没发现啥好处
<ooXXoo> 2000之前吧
<ooXXoo> 散热好呀
<ooXXoo> 噪音小
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 不是，记得是双路E5的
<ooXXoo> 现在很少有人用塔式的了
<ooXXoo> 放机柜里面太占地方
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 好像是开超线程32核心
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 浪潮的机器卖的贵
<ooXXoo> 我晕
<ooXXoo> 浪潮还活着呐
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 加上是卖给ZF的，价钱什么的就没谱了
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 浪潮活得好好的
<ooXXoo> 我就买了3柜子18m的服务器
<ooXXoo> 没用过其他的
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 个人感觉，浪潮的比dell的瓷实，dell的太容易坏
<onlylove> 但是人dell便宜……
<ooXXoo> (⊙v⊙)嗯
<ooXXoo> dell的存储很便宜
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 你以后没有18M买了
<ooXXoo> 恩
<onlylove> ooXXoo: dell的存储白送就不要
<ooXXoo> 都lenovo了
<onlylove> ooXXoo: dell那些破硬盘吧
<ooXXoo> 我在idc碰到个女汉子，运维，她们公司就用dell的存储，超级便宜
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 用dell的存储，不得天天忙着换硬盘
<ooXXoo> 换就换呗，便宜呀
<ooXXoo> 可以骗保呀
<onlylove> 买硬盘的钱都TM的可以买个新的了
<ooXXoo> 坏的硬盘放没过保的机器上去保修呗
<palomino|working> dell的硬盘...
<ooXXoo> 我一朋友就用这方法坑了18m 30多块硬盘
<onlylove> 哇塞……
<onlylove> 30多……
<ooXXoo> 18m的东西和服务最近这两年也不咋滴 了
<ooXXoo> 去年我一台x3850 x5一个cpu有点毛病，不停的报IO错误，结果18m给我换了3块I/O板，折腾了两个礼拜没弄好
<sacrrie> 笔记本满血回来了
<sacrrie> 只不过我用的是ubuntu的deepin 版本，i卡貌似会有一点点闪屏
<ooXXoo> 我也是ati卡，没这毛病呀，我用的debian
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 你的x3850上跑的啥，rhel还是sles
<ooXXoo> onlylove: vmware
<sacrrie> 只在i卡 hd系列上有类似的情况
<sacrrie> 不过还是回来了，好高兴
<sacrrie> i7 Gt640m  FHD分辨率
<sacrrie> 还是自个笔记本舒服
<onlylove> 我在想买i5的新机还是i7的……
<sacrrie> 买个高频i5吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚出去了下
<imtxc> onlylove: 听说烟台的樱桃不错
<sacrrie> 高频双核适用度应该比四核好很多
<sacrrie> 好啦，换到win7下看看情况如何
<sacrrie> 撒花
<ooXXoo> 果断i7的新机+16GB内存+512G SSD
<ooXXoo> 不玩游戏，显卡无所谓 intel hd5000足够了
 * cherrot i5真尼玛贵。。
 * cherrot 不过是不是买了i5+散热器 是不是就能应付大多数游戏了
<onlylove> imtxc: 樱桃啊，现在没有，要过一阵子，五一的时候
<onlylove> ooXXoo: i7的机器贵好多
<onlylove> ooXXoo: 现在i5不到5K了
<onlylove> ooXXoo: i7的要6K
<cherrot> onlylove: 只买得起1k+的i5..
 * cherrot 感觉我的AMD已经被烧坏了。。。换了散热器后用着也没以前快了。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 我说的是laptop，不是CPU
<cherrot> onlylove: soga 我就说貌似没见过这么贵的CPU
<onlylove> cherrot: 几年了，超过3就换了吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 我脑子坏掉了买4K的i5
<huntxu> onlylove: 4k的i5？带k的？
<cherrot> onlylove: 是想换  可是要换就想换intel  主板CPU都得换 机箱也要换   暂时考虑先升级个AM3架构的AMD好了
<onlylove> cherrot: amd的CPU差不多了，没意思了
<onlylove> huntxu: 带K也没那么贵
<onlylove> huntxu: 带K的i7都没那么贵
<cherrot> onlylove: 我怀疑CPU坏掉了。。 原先就是3核开四核的U
<huntxu> onlylove: 那你的怎么那么贵。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 所以说cherrot不会分别东西，弄不明白CPU和laptop
<onlylove> huntxu: 原来你也不会
<huntxu> onlylove: ...你说整部啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 3开4啊，换了吧，没悬念了
<onlylove> huntxu: 是啊
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯  我也觉的
<huntxu> onlylove: 我的貌似3.7k i5
<huntxu> onlylove: 两年多了
<cherrot> onlylove: 唉 但现在AM3架构的CPU也没啥好货了 。。。 算了 还是攒攒钱换intel吧
<adam8157> 觉得thinkpad new X1 carbon实在是轻薄舒服, 除了第一排按键
 * imtxc 下班
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 魅族和BQ Readers将在2014年推出Ubuntu智能机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455897 据国外媒体报道，在移动市场蓄势待发多年后，Ubuntu移动操作系统终于锁定魅族和BQ Readers两家厂商制造Ubuntu手机。这两家公司将在2014年的某个时间点推出这款基于Linux的移动操作系统 更多详
<^k^>  ─> 细 http://tech.163.com/14/0220/04/9LGIJ7N8000915BE.html Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2014-02-25 17:57
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38482
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新浪微博用户增长速度创下新低
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38483
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Pony僵尸网络从感染者机器上窃走了价值22万美元的数字货币
<onlylove> 各种山寨币
<onlylove> 一女同学，毕业后去一家大公司面试，竞争激烈，最后剩下她和另一女士。两人都非常优秀，面试官犹豫就叫她们第二天再来面试。临走之前，她捡起了地上的碎纸屑。所以说，细节决定成败，正是这一不经意的弯腰，恰巧被路过的CEO看在眼里，CEO透过衣领，发现她的胸特别小，当机立断录取了另一个女的。
<palomino|working> 姿势改变命运
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0225/180059_XmEg_31384.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/d158fc7f36a25e19791d25a55da5623399a2644f/fs/ext4/resize.c#L698
<^k^> ⇪ t: linux/fs/ext4/resize.c at d158fc7f36a25e19791d25a55da5623399a2644f · torvalds/linux · GitHub
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> three=1...
<onlylove> three=1...
<onlylove> 我只是想知道，他定义这仨变量做啥的……
<palomino|working> ext4_list_backups(sb, &three, &five, &seven)
<roylez> onlylove: 估计是喝高了之后写的
<onlylove> 疯狂的发更新，kingsoft做什么 在
<onlylove> roylez: 老实说，fs的东西看不懂，而且定义的这仨变量和函数……
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 奇怪的问题，买的PCI 1394卡只显示FW0 了， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455898 买了块 TI芯片的 1394 接口卡，上面有四个接口， 去年在Ubuntu上安装后， 在 /dev 下能显示 fw0 fw1 fw2 fw3 四个设备， 今年突然只显示一个 fw0 了，这个是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cyberpu
<^k^>  ─> nker — 2014-02-25 18:31
<lucky___> 听说mx3可以刷ubuntu？
<happyaron> huntxu: 额
<happyaron> huntxu: 不知道了。
<happyaron> huntxu: 不过我自己都收到过很多伪装成我的垃圾邮件。。。
<huntxu> >joke
<onlylove> 下班
<huntxu> > joke
<^k^> huntxu: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oYSICyxCAAEVUhMQhF8AALrIwPbpOQAARVq445.jpg 影子的浪漫,连狗都眼红了
<huntxu> > joke
<huntxu> 连写字都懒的kk
<^k^> huntxu: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2naSICuidAAB_j4CuX1wAALq7QCKThgAAH-n294.jpg 今天在地摊上买了个U盘,不能用,一打开竟是这样
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教虚拟机安装Ubuntu64位的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455899 VMware版本10.0 官网下载的Ubuntu12.04.4 LTS 64位镜像 虚拟机安装系统的时候选择的是Ubuntu64位 但是安装完毕虚拟机显示的系统还是ubuntu32位 安装机器是win8 64位 统计信息: 发表于 由 Nickluas — 2014-02-
<^k^>  ─> 25 19:07
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 我在编译QT代码时出现qsocket.h不存在 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455900 请问怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 wengwenbing — 2014-02-25 19:36
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<archl> 问问，有没有windows 下类似 leafpad的编辑器？
<imtxc> adam8157: 李老板，查看一下 alipay
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
 * busyMan 
 * adam8157 决定mi掉手表
 * busyMan 目睹了一场援助交际
<imtxc> 没个智能手机就是不容易啊
<imtxc> whois busyMan
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥手机?
<imtxc> adam8157: 这几天用的黑莓嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 这两天?
<imtxc> 用个支付宝都好不方便
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊，目测一直用，直换了9100 的电池
<imtxc> 直到
<imtxc> busyMan: 我是被勾引的
<adam8157> imtxc: 9100废了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 电池废了，待机 5h
<busyMan> imtxc: 你是出资方, 所以你是被勾引的. 我相信你.
<adam8157> imtxc: 买个电池不就完了
<imtxc> 话说这 i9100 还给我赚了 48G 的 dropbox 空间，不错嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是永久的
<imtxc> adam8157: 两年
<adam8157> imtxc: 不错
<imtxc> adam8157: 记得把裤子给我哦
 * imtxc 好了大家截图吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 卧槽
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> busyMan: 没跑步么
<busyMan> imtxc: 等27号空气好点儿
<busyMan> imtxc: 今天pm2.5  1000+ 怎么跑?
<busyMan> imtxc: 不要命了?
<imtxc> 少打了一个0 吧
<busyMan> imtxc: 没有呀, 就是1000出头儿
<imtxc> 好吧
<adam8157> busyMan: imtxc 据说明天小雨
<busyMan> adam8157: 好顶赞!
<imtxc> 额，找找我的小雨伞去
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • openoffice新建个文档然后从网页拷贝的类容，里面有根横线，怎么也去不掉，什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455902 如题，换过libreOffice还是存在和但是把内容拷贝进微软office Word 没有 好的用户界面设计的一些技巧.odt 问题就在正门首行下面
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 yoke — 2014-02-25 20:44
<cherrot> imtxc: 好基友 一裤子  一裤一裤一裤骚！
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> cherrot: 那天那个办法不错，我正愁不知道用什么办法打发要做网站的那货呢，这下清净了
<cherrot> imtxc: 于是你就穿进了 adam8157 的裤子来庆祝咩。。
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 还真是一个码...
 * imtxc 支持 kick 了兔子
<yunfan> imtxc: 最近都不关注smzdm了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我没有开推送
<yunfan> adam8157: 你玩的金融工具里 回报率最高的是什么产品？
<imtxc> yunfan: 所以关注也没多大作用， 神价格基本上抢不到
 * cherrot ....
<yunfan> imtxc: 那个不就是个wordpress么
<adam8157> yunfan: 平均? 还是某个阶段?
<imtxc> yunfan: 神价、bug价是需要抢的
<yunfan> imtxc: 我发现有个叫折八百的网站 好像是smzdm的东家
<yunfan> adam8157: 平均
<adam8157> yunfan: 股票型基金
<yunfan> 要是某个阶段的 那岂不是买彩票了？ 中奖的阶段回报率最高  lol
<adam8157> yunfan: 然后是私募
<adam8157> yunfan: 是准备逗你玩儿说彩票的
<yunfan> adam8157: 一般多少个点呢
<adam8157> yunfan: 10
<adam8157> yunfan: 不过这个股票型基金真的是特殊时期 特殊国情
<yunfan> adam8157: 那还不错 我要关注下  今年年末 我估计就有点存款了 不投资只能便宜了银行
<yunfan> 、玩余额宝没意思
<adam8157> yunfan: 你现在给我打10万块过来, 年化10个点给你
<yunfan> adam8157: 我现在只有一半 :[
<adam8157> yunfan: 打过来, 八个点, 时间三个月
 * cherrot 壕都开始搞私募股权了(⊙０⊙)
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 你这么缺钱
<yunfan> 除非我有10w 否则我不会投出去5w的
<imtxc> adam 被盯上了，你看网都被切断了
<yunfan> hoho
<adam8157> 卧槽 竟然掉线
<yunfan> adam8157: 除非我有10w 我是不会投5w出去的 我又不是赌徒
<adam8157> yunfan: 五万以下懒得搞了, 最近时间点特别合适
 * adam8157 可惜没钱
<adam8157> nnnnd
<yunfan> adam8157: 你可以开个支付宝私募基金会
<adam8157> yunfan: 没资本
<yunfan> 就像余额包这路线一样 把小钱弄成大钱
<yunfan> adam8157: 毛 是私募别人的
<yunfan> 走支付宝的api收钱与发钱
<iGoogle> adam8157: 算多了。你才会发现，只有买房子才好。
<yunfan> 一个认购100 这样
<yunfan> 一个人买10个 有50个人愿意买 你就有5w了
<adam8157> iGoogle: 上次跟你说的, 那一波一个月就三四个点, 你又没入
<iGoogle> 小了。我算过
<adam8157> yunfan: 懒得, 我不差这5万
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我这里房地产商都快倒闭了
<adam8157> iGoogle: 不是年化 是那段时间
<iGoogle> 网络上玩，本金直接掉价的
<yunfan> adam8157: 帝都最近给我发了个小广告 说富力新城的房子  日供80  我算了下 一个月比我屯溪的还少
<adam8157> iGoogle: 日供80? 这么便宜?
<yunfan> 这是套你
<adam8157> yunfan: è´·100å¹´?
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你可以去家里买啊
<yunfan> 又没说多少天  而且房贷是跟着基准利率调整的
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我就住在自己买的房子里 现在
<adam8157> iGoogle: 来, 要不要入? 这周时机很好
<iGoogle> 投资，只有这一条路。
<cherrot> yunfan: 你房子买到哪了？
<iGoogle> 等我和税务局扯清楚了再说
<yunfan> cherrot: 屯溪
 * busyMan 我有300块钱, 帮我也投资一下吧... cc adam8157 
<cherrot> g 屯溪
<adam8157> billyway: 懒得
<adam8157> busyMan: 可以卖你个包
<adam8157> busyMan: 懒得
<yunfan> adam8157: 试试玩个模式嘛 反正这个一股小 估计会有好多人乐意买个几个
<cherrot> yunfan: 你不在帝都了？
<busyMan> adam8157: ... ... ...
<^k^> cherrot: 屯溪 http://lmgtfy.com/ 东汉建安十三年（208年），吴主孙权在|屯溪|设犁阳县，属新都郡，为|屯溪|建制之始。晋 改犁阳为黎阳。南朝宋大明八年（464年）撤黎阳县，并入海宁县(今休宁县)。
<yunfan> 余额宝回报低 所以讲万分收益 你这个回报高  可以考虑讲百份收益
<yunfan> cherrot: 我都回家remote 几个月了
<yunfan> 上周去了趟帝都 正好赶上雾霾 额
 * cherrot 都是remote的壕们
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法启动fbterm，已加入video组，还是提示没有权限 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455903 每次都得sudo 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxfzhb — 2014-02-25 21:21
<roylez> cherrot: 你这个帝都渣
<Gann> 各位，最近魅族用 Ubuntu的手机有消息吗？
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 出诗表0.0.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455904 python3.3 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2014-02-25 21:33
<Gann> 我掉线没？
<October21> Gann: 黄章不是发了话的吗？
<Gann> 刚没收到
<Gann> 只收到你的
<October21> 哦
<yunfan> 我还是等其他厂商的把
<yunfan> mx3 超过了1k5 我不会买的
<yunfan> 而且要是续航不好也没用
<yunfan> 要是续航上去了 我立刻就买
<Gann> 这样子
<October21> yunfan: 续航怎么上去？
<lalaluluprince> 请问这里有在Github上建立自己个人博客的吗？
<lalaluluprince> 遇到了一个问题
<October21> 什么问题？
<lalaluluprince> 就是主页可以生成，但是主页上的链接文章却无法生成，提示无法找到服务器
<lalaluluprince> 我的地址lalaluluprince.github.io/blog
<lalaluluprince> 可以帮忙看一下是怎么回事吗？已经调试了两天了，但是还是不知道问题出现在哪里
<October21> http://2014/02/17/hello-world.html
<October21> 你这链接没看到？
<lalaluluprince> 看到了
<lalaluluprince> 但是不知道怎么解决
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你有点网页的经验吧
<lalaluluprince> 嗯
<lalaluluprince> 我知道是生成的地址不对
<lalaluluprince> 但是不知道如何生成正确的地址
<lalaluluprince> October21: 不是是哪一个配置文件出问题了，还是git的用法不对
<lalaluluprince> October21: 对git不太熟悉
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你找到实际的地址咯
<October21> lalaluluprince: 我是用的一体化工具
<lalaluluprince> “实际地址”怎么找？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你的站地址呢？
<hoxily> ^k^: 晚上好
<October21> 文件地址，对照一下
<^k^> hoxily, 您好！  21:54 
<October21> lalaluluprince: http://lalaluluprince.github.io/blog/2014/02/17/hello-world.html 是吗？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Hello,world
<lalaluluprince> 浏览器报错的地址是自动生成的，由主页模版中的<a href="{{site.baseurl}}{{post.url}}">{{post.title}}</a>生成的
 * maplebeats 喵喵，谁对HDFS比较了解啊
<lalaluluprince> 使用Liquid模版语言生成的
<busyMan> maplebeats: 老子当年面试企鹅, 企鹅的面试官问我写没写过文件系统, 我说没有. 他说那不行呀, 我们这边的文件系统要自己写的. nnnd, 还要用别人的hdfs?!
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<maplebeats> busyMan, 表给我说企鹅那个文件系统，谁用谁SB
<busyMan> maplebeats: 你用过吗?
<maplebeats> busyMan, 我自己搞集群为啥不用HDFS。。。
<busyMan> maplebeats: 哦, 你自己的呀..
<busyMan> maplebeats: 我擦, 你自己都搞集群了
 * busyMan 贵频道太多土豪了, 我实在是无地自容呀
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<maplebeats> busyMan, 又不是我的钱。。。
<lalaluluprince> ...
<October21> lalaluluprince: 那你设置没自己的站点信息
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你的应该是http://lalaluluprince.github.io/blog/
<^k^> ⇪ t: err: no title
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你看你的站连 title 都没有，没设置怎么行
<maplebeats> lalaluluprince, 你在搞github站点？
<lalaluluprince> 呢
<lalaluluprince> 嗯
<lalaluluprince> 想建一个记录一些东西
<maplebeats> busyMan, 我想知道，HDFS一个datanode需要怎么配置才能比较好的支持12块硬盘:(
<lalaluluprince> title是有的，也是用Liquid模版语言生成的
<maplebeats> busyMan, 直接写配置问题它就会自动分配么
<busyMan> maplebeats: 文件系统下面是什么?
<lalaluluprince> October21: 我看的阮一峰的教程
<busyMan> maplebeats: 直接是裸磁盘?
<busyMan> maplebeats: 还是有lvm之类的?
<maplebeats> busyMan, 是的，裸磁盘
<maplebeats> busyMan, 不要
<busyMan> maplebeats: 那就不知道了.
<busyMan> maplebeats: 就会lvm... 如果你用的话..
<maplebeats> busyMan, 我们今天讨论的结果，不要raid or lvm
<maplebeats> busyMan, 本来就是分布式，还做lvm没有意义呀
<maplebeats> 还会降低可靠性
<busyMan> maplebeats: 分布式的... 这么厉害...
<maplebeats> busyMan, hdfs不是分布式的么- -
<busyMan> maplebeats: 每个node呀你问的不是?!
<busyMan> maplebeats: 每个node本身也是个分布式的?
<busyMan> maplebeats: 好复杂的拓扑
<maplebeats> busyMan, 不是，我的意思是反正集群都是分布式的，单机能存数据就行了，没必要做成一个盘
<maplebeats> busyMan, 做lvm，12块硬盘坏了一块怎么办。。。
<busyMan> maplebeats: 恩, 那我就不知道了...
<lalaluluprince> 我刚刚在本地用jekyll调试了一下
<lalaluluprince> 提示错误是这样的，WAENING：Error reading configuraton.Using defaults(and options). Configuration file:(INVALID)/Users/Tony/blog/_config.yml
<lalaluluprince> October21: 不太明白是什么意思
<maplebeats> lalaluluprince, 你的配置文件
<lalaluluprince> 下面还有
<maplebeats> lalaluluprince, 给你看看我的配置吧
<lalaluluprince> 嗯
<lalaluluprince> 就是那个_config.yml文件如何配置的
<maplebeats> lalaluluprince, https://github.com/maplebeats/maplebeats.github.com/blob/master/_config.yml
<^k^> ⇪ t: maplebeats.github.com/_config.yml at master · maplebeats/maplebeats.github.com · GitHub
<lalaluluprince> October21: 我没有翻墙。最近上Github特别卡。你能麻烦给我发到我的邮箱里面吗？我的地址 gaoyuehua225@gmail.com
<chongwish> 最近为什么 github 特别卡？
<lalaluluprince> 据说是屏蔽掉一个服务器
<October21> lalaluluprince: /Users/Tony/blog/_config.yml
<October21> 这不就是你的配置文件吗？
<lalaluluprince> 嗯
<October21> 你应该指定你的网站地址
<lalaluluprince> 我看到你的配置文件了
<lalaluluprince> 对，可能是我的配置不对
<October21> lalaluluprince: 不好意思刚才帮同学装系统去了
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你就是没写自己的地址
<lalaluluprince> October21: 没有关系。我也是鼓捣了两天
<lalaluluprince> 解决不了
<October21> lalaluluprince: maplebeats 给了他的配置
<October21> lalaluluprince: 我不想用 ruby 就用 pelican（使用python)
 * maplebeats 其实我看不懂你们在说什么
<October21> maplebeats: 他写的bolg 中的链接生成不对
<October21> maplebeats: 应该是没说明自己的地址，导致生成的链接错误
<October21> lalaluluprince: SITEURL = 'https://October22.github.io'
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题 the scheme https does not accept registry part: October22.github.io' (or bad hostname?)
<October21> 这是我的，应该大同小异
<maplebeats> October21, 啊啊，github支持https了？
<October21> maplebeats: 我去年底就是这样的啊
<maplebeats> October21, 啊啊啊，能把自定义域名也绑在https上么
<October21> maplebeats: 没有
<October21> 我也写错了 :(
<October21> l
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<October21> maplebeats: 我没写什么就没上传测试
<lalaluluprince> 我修改了配置文件
<lucky___> nfc实用吗
<October21> lucky___: 聊胜于无
<lalaluluprince> 重新push之后，它给了我一个网址https://github.com/lalaluluprince/blog.git
<^k^> ⇪ t: lalaluluprince/blog · GitHub
<lalaluluprince> 但是卡住了
<October21> lalaluluprince: 是 github 所使用的 cdn 服务器被墙阻拦了
<lucky___> October21: 在考虑要不要买nfc
<October21> lucky___: 不需要考虑的
<lucky___> October21:mx
<October21> lucky___: 你打算用多长时间？在国内发展还得话些时间
<lalaluluprince> October21: 跟你的不一样
<October21> 可能不是一两年，到时你换手机了 :)
<lucky___> October21: 用个一两年吧
<October21> lalaluluprince: 当然不一样
<lucky___> October21:我买mx3了
<October21> lucky___: 不错啊，你会习惯他的操作，就像习惯棒子机一样
<October21> lalaluluprince: 我指出的问题你没看懂吗？
<lucky___> October21:你用过mx?
<October21> lucky___: 没，大同小异
<lucky___> October21: nfc和手机钱包挂钩的吧？
 * maplebeats 在苹果没上NFC之前，大家就别想NFC会有什么大动作了
<leeeee> xiaoxi
<csk> :-D
<October21> lucky___: 没商家支持还是白搭
<csk> 请教下git的指令
<October21> lucky___: 我说过 nfc 不会像 wifi 普及这么快
<October21> csk: git-book
<csk> 比如说我push个hello world 要更新，要怎？
<csk> 网上的我看不明白
<csk> git-book?没有这个指令
<October21> git remote add origin https://csk/helloworlw.git
<^k^> October21: ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<October21> git push -u origin master
<lucky___> October21: 花200大洋买16g+nfc值不
<lucky___> October21: 其实我用16g就够了，但是32g的有nfc
<October21> lucky___: 那要看你那手机干什么
<csk> Branch master set up to track remote branch master from origin.
<csk> Everything up-to-date
<October21> lucky___: nfc 不会普及那么快
<October21> csk: what's up?
<csk> 我都不知道那出错
<csk> git remote -v 可以看到地址
<October21> lucky___: 既然你觉得 16G 够，就不要在意那个鸡肋的 NFC
<October21> csk: Everything up-to-date 这不是正常的吗？
<lucky___> October21: 我看目前主流手机大都内置nfc了哎
<October21> lucky___: 你看到哪里可以使用这个功能？
<csk> 比如说我之前push的内容说helloworld。我更新内容helloworld123.
<October21> 我没了解就从某种角度说明它不够普及
<csk> githuh看到没有改到helloworld123
<October21> csk: 抱歉，我也是为了写 blog 临时学的，很菜
<lucky___> October21:http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%BF%91%E5%A0%B4%E9%80%9A%E8%A8%8A#.E5.95.86.E5.8B.99.E6.87.89.E7.94.A8
<^k^> ⇪ t: 近場通訊 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<csk> 我也是刚学
<lucky___> October21: 手机钱包应该米多久就普及了吧？
<October21> lucky___: 我说的是在实际生活中的应用而不是构想
<lucky___> October21: 说的是哎
<October21> lucky___: 银行这座大山还在吧？这就是阻力
<lucky___> October21: 嗯
<lucky___> 困了
<October21> lucky___: 银行是个很保守的行业
<lucky___> October21: 为什么银行允许支付宝存活？
<lucky___> October21: lol这个问题或许太复杂了
<October21> lucky___: 嗯，我也没想清楚
<October21> 我的认知还很浅
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你还没改好》
<October21> http://lalaluluprince.github.io/blog/2014/02/17/hello-world.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Hello,world
<October21> lalaluluprince: 看到没？
<October21> lalaluluprince: My first article .
<October21> 怎么多了个空格？
 * October21 洗脸……
<lalaluluprince> 多了一个空格？
 * October21 e 洗脚……
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你洗脸还能打字哦
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你还没看明白吗？
<October21> leeeee: 当然是洗之前啦
<lalaluluprince> 没有
<leeeee> 那你一直在电脑前洗哦？
<lalaluluprince> October21: 不好意思哈，我是刚刚学的html
<October21> _config.yml 中设置 加入 http://lalaluluprince.github.io/blog/
<^k^> ⇪ t: err: no title
<October21> leeeee: 洗脚是的
<October21> leeeee: 怎么还没休息？
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你浏览网页时就会看到啊，我没理解完整HTML啊
<lalaluluprince> October21: 我是不太懂html的
<lalaluluprince> October21: 我是看的阮一峰的博客
<lalaluluprince> October21: 他给的_config.yml的配置文件就一句baseurl:/demo
<October21> maplebeats不是给了他的吗？https://github.com/maplebeats/maplebeats.github.com/blob/master/_config.ymal
<October21> l
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://github.com/maplebeats/maplebeats.github.com/blob/master/_config.ymal -- unhandled responsein get head
<leeeee> October21: 写作业啊。。苦的一比
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你照猫画虎就可以啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 写作业还苦比？你这些里一么大一堆写代码怎么活
<lalaluluprince> October21: 我按照的做法，把自己的改成了baseurl:/blog
<lalaluluprince> October21: 嗯
<lalaluluprince> 我看到了
<October21> leeeee: 我几个月没写了 :)
<October21> lalaluluprince: 上传测试下
<leeeee> October21: 你就开心啦 不用写 我要写的东西太多了
<maplebeats> lalaluluprince, jekyll可以本地调试的
<maplebeats> jekyll serve --watch
<October21> leeeee: 我都算毕业了的人了
<leeeee> 我也算啊  我在找工作啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, welcome to sz
<maplebeats> October21, and you
<leeeee> 今天面试就被问到论文的事  还被嫌弃了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你大四？现在还没找到工作？
<October21> maplebeats: 我要去广东
<maplebeats> October21, 来啊来啊
<maplebeats> October21, 我在广州
<leeeee> maplebeats: 可能会去 我很多同学都在那呢 我大六 还没找到 考试考到一月份啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 天才
<maplebeats> 91年的能读到大六，绝对是天才
<October21> maplebeats: 我是去实习的，先要到东莞
<maplebeats> October21, 东莞现在还能实习么，啧啧
<October21> leeeee: 我比你还大点还是本科……
<leeeee> 很正常啊 我们寝室一姑娘93年 马上考博
<maplebeats> leeeee: 我比你还大点还是本科……
<leeeee> October21：没读什么幼儿园 那会也没有六年级
<October21> maplebeats: 三月初就去
<leeeee> October21: 祝君好运！
<October21> leeeee: 我还在幼儿园待了一年
<maplebeats> October21, 来深圳的时候call me
<October21> leeeee: 多谢
<October21> maplebeats: 嗯
<leeeee> 所以啊 本来我就念书早嘛
<e6nian> lol，有人在挂么
 * maplebeats 哎，念书晚太失败了
<e6nian> maplebeats: 此话怎讲？
<leeeee> maplebeats: 早就很好么
<maplebeats> e6nian, 同龄的都大六了 cc leeeee
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我觉得挺好...年轻啊
<e6nian> maplebeats: 噢，你是说你自己的年龄对么
<leeeee> 那么小就念书，到现在这么小又要去挣钱
<leeeee> TT
<e6nian> 这里有浙江这边的仁么
<e6nian> 人
<maplebeats> e6nian, 我还年轻
<maplebeats> leeeee, 小...你还觉得自己小啊
<e6nian> o(╯□╰)o
<leeeee> == 本来就很小啊
 * maplebeats 我有个远房亲戚，毕业半年多没找工作，我觉得很奇怪。。。。直到前几个月听说她结婚了我就懂了
 * maplebeats 人长得漂亮是不用工作的:D
<leeeee> 我一直觉得自己很小啊 所以我同学都相继结婚我都不能接受
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你找个人嫁了就行了啊
<e6nian> leeeee: maplebeats 两位是女生？
<maplebeats> e6nian, 明显不是
<October21> e6nian: leeeee是的
<maplebeats> e6nian, 我是男的， leeeee 未知
<maplebeats> unknow
<leeeee> 算了吧 这样眼光短浅可不行 女生还是要有份工作的
<maplebeats> October21, unkonw
<e6nian> maplebeats: 这么多年，我就在07年在irc上遇到一个女生，后来还O2O 认识了。
<October21> maplebeats: 你不知道她是妹纸？
<maplebeats> O2O是啥
<e6nian> maplebeats: 后来发现坐标就在附近。。。
<maplebeats> October21, 没见过都定义为unknow
<October21> maplebeats: 我是纯爷们
<e6nian> leeeee: 你是软妹子吧
<October21> maplebeats: 别人留了照片的
<maplebeats> October21, 在哪儿
<maplebeats> 如果 leeeee 是妹纸的话，这群里至少3个妹纸
<leeeee> 软妹子是什么
<e6nian> maplebeats: 这个怎么逻辑推理
<maplebeats> e6nian, 仔细想想就知道了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 可以推倒的
<October21> leeeee: 用以喻指那些具备目光柔和，嗓音温婉，腰身软软等外部特征，性格温柔体贴且大多带有天然呆属性的年轻女性。
<leeeee> 好吧 我绝对不是
<October21> 又一宅男
<leeeee> 我声音极富穿透力 有一次在寝室飚vitas。。结果整一层都听到了。。
<leeeee> 每次我同学都说 未见其人 先闻其声
<maplebeats> leeeee, 太重？
<leeeee> 大概就是这样==
<October21> leeeee: maplebeats e6nian 晚安
 * October21 休息……
 * maplebeats 我懂，走路空气都在震动是吧
<leeeee> 没啊  就是讲话不是嗓门大 是声音的确很震撼
<maplebeats> October21, 拜～
<October21> maplebeats: 886
<leeeee> 白白
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我有个高中同学也是
<leeeee> 所以我同学都很嫌弃我 。。唉。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 没事，这里有宅男不会嫌弃你的
<maplebeats> leeeee, 随便挑
<e6nian> leeeee: 就是把 maplebeats 这样的人弄的神魂颠倒的，结果后来 maplebeats 推你的时候发现，前面后面都是一样的。
<leeeee> maplebeats e6nian 木有兴趣
<maplebeats> e6nian, leeeee 么有兴趣
 * e6nian 我只是解释一下，具体解释可以去问度娘
<leeeee> 写完最后一点就能去睡了 开心
<e6nian> leeeee: 在写什么
<leeeee> 作业啊
<e6nian> leeeee: 你是什么时区的啊
<leeeee> 中国啊 大学不都是睡很晚么
<busyMan> leeeee: 南方是, 北方的大学很多很早就熄灯了
<leeeee> 我们大一的时候会熄灯 但是不断电啊
<leeeee> 研究生神马的就不熄灯了
<leeeee> 睡啦白白各位~
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<lalaluluprince> 有人在Github上建立自己的个人博客吗？
<lalaluluprince> 我的网页在本地用jekyll可以正常显示，但是push上去之后，首页，也就index.html，用username.github.io/projectname却无法显示
<jayk> hi
<^k^> jayk:点点点.  05:32 
<jayk> hmm
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-26
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Virtual Box 的一个使用问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455910 小弟我一直在用Virtual Box 虚拟Xp用qq啥的 但是有的时候lightdm确实不是很稳定。ubuntu确实很稳定的。 这时候我就需要 sudo restart lightdm 但是我发现我的virtual box已经挂掉了。因为重启lightdm终止了进程。 有
<^k^>  ─> 没有什么办法在lightdm重启的时候不关闭虚拟机的呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lijianying10 — 2014-02-26 7:54
<skraito-0x71> hi guys
<skraito-0x71> anyone here
<lalaluluprince> 有人在Github上建立自己的博客吗？
<lalaluluprince> 我的博客出了点问题
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你还没搞定？
<October21> lalaluluprince: 我一来就看到你……
<lalaluluprince> 在本地用jekyll可以正常访问
<lalaluluprince> 但是，push上去以后，首页却看不到了
<October21> lalaluluprince: 那是相对地址
<lalaluluprince> 嗯
<October21> 你需要指定你的站点地址
<October21> 才能生成相应的地址
<October21> 不然你当它是你肚子里的的蛔虫
<lalaluluprince> lalaluluprince.github.io/blog/（主页） 这个之前一直是可以访问的，但是现在却网文不了
<October21> lalaluluprince: siteurl
<lalaluluprince> 原来的hello，world不可以访问，现在却可以了
<lalaluluprince> http://lalaluluprince.github.io/blog/2014/02/17/hello-world.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Hello,worldHello,world
<October21> lalaluluprince: 我这么说吧，你应该看看 jeklly 的说明文件
<lalaluluprince> October21: 嗯，都是英文的，看了
<October21> 你只有遵从一定的规则，才能生成正确的东西
<lalaluluprince> October21: 你能帮哦看一下我的配置文件，哪里有问题吗？
<October21> lalaluluprince: 我没用 jeklly
<lalaluluprince> October21: 这个我知道，要符合规范
<October21> 我用的是 pelican
<October21> lalaluluprince: 好吧
<lalaluluprince> 我的配置很简单的
<October21> lalaluluprince: http://code.bulix.org
<^k^> October21: ⇪ bulix.org / pastebin
<October21> lalaluluprince: 你根本就没改吧？
<sjd_zeus> .
<lalaluluprince> October21: 我在本地启用jekyll，是可以访问的，但是push上去之后却不可以
<lalaluluprince> October21: 这是为什么？
<boosure> 你好世界
<October21> lalaluluprince: 我说过那是相对地址
<October21> 可你到了具体的站点，你就要自报家门
<October21> 不然谁知道你是谁家的孩子
<October21> Pygments.rb: Syntax highlighting (Ruby/Python)
<October21> lalaluluprince: http://jekyllrb.com/docs/configuration/
<^k^> October21: ⇪ Configuration
<October21> Base URL
<October21> Serve the website from the given base URL
<October21> lalaluluprince: 这里就是你要的站点地址 base url
<October21> lalaluluprince: Default Configuration
<October21> 你仔细研读一下默认的设置，看看你需要在 _config.ymal 中添加什么
<lalaluluprince> 嗯，我仔细看看
 * October21 偶学习去也
 * October21 偶不会 Ruby
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog, 下周收个rMBP去
<gfrog> freeflying: 拜壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog, 不能折现, 只好去买机器了
<gfrog> freeflying: 坐等乃出samsung，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 不出啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道乃发了张水果代金券？
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃的mini2买了?
<gfrog> freeflying: 买了，发货途中
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 酷啪啪
<freeflying> gfrog, 没啊, 他们给2000块的预算,但不折现, 只能报销
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 为什么跑得那么快 : 甲:你每次百米跑都能拿冠军,有什么秘诀吗? 乙:当然了,因为我小时候就长得很好看,有不少男孩子追我,我很害怕,就跑呀跑,结果就越跑越快了。
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 基娃娃
<yunfan> October21: 像三星那样支持黑白屏？
<yunfan> 反正我开terminal的时候又不需要彩屏
<October21> yunfan: 什么样的黑白屏？
<October21> yunfan: 你这个回复花了几个小时啊 :)
<yunfan> October21: 你没看昨天cb上三星那个 galaxy s5的一个特性么  可以调整超级省电模式 把所有不必要的服务都关闭 然后屏幕调整成黑白的
<freeflying> gfrog, 你说我三爽的本子有人收不
<October21> yunfan: 没怎么看cb，都是电子产品的消息 :(
<onlylove> 中国财税法学研究会等在京主办的“第二届卓亚法治论坛”上，中国社科院财经战略研究院院长高培勇提出，我国税负的90%甚至更多都压在企业身上，他建议通过税制改革增加居民个人缴纳税收的比重。
<October21> yunfan: 我刚看了 cb 的评论，大家对这种模式的体验很是怀疑啊
<October21> yunfan: 我个人觉得这种功能很可能会 成为鸡肋
<October21> 我是在 kindle paperwhite上体验过看图片的
<October21> 我对色彩的理解很浅，在 kindle 上看彩色图片很影响体验
<October21> 很明显的颜色分层，当然这可能是它只能显示灰色的缘故吧？
<October21> 再说了对于现今的智能手机用户没电时，第一想到的恐怕是充电或移动电源
<October21> 估计没多少人愿意找回看黑白电视的感觉哈 :)
<October21> 由奢入简难啊
<October21> yunfan: kindle 的 E-ink 上用终端不知道你喜欢不
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.demohour.com/projects/337827
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 咕咚智能码表 -- 骑行利器、骑乐无穷！ 点名时间 - 中国最大众筹平台! 支持创新的力量
<yunfan> October21: 除了反应慢不喜欢  其他都无所谓
<October21> 不是反应慢，是刷新慢
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • ubuntu 11.10 安装pptpd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455913 哈哈哈，本人小白，在U店里买了个xen vps，结果按wiki上安装pptpd怎么都联不上，今天运气好，找到一篇文章照着做结果就好了，特来此分享。 声明：vps版本为11.10，且不知道这个做法有没有什么危害。 地址：http://blog.
<^k^>  ─> 163.com/monk...popo/blog/static/208680220111014101233949/ （这货也是转的，原帖已失效） ------我是转载的分割线---------- 第一步： ssh连接修改/etc/pptpd. …
<gfrog> freeflying: 出我吧。我折腾黑水果
<gfrog> freeflying: 竟然有人私下折腾我社的maas
<freeflying> gfrog, 谁啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个原来的同事。
<huntxu> gfrog: maas 其实是什么鬼。。。
<freeflying> gfrog, maas+juju的理念其实不错啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是太不稳定啊，上手难度高
<huntxu> gfrog: 还有openstack实现的路由是不是拿个虚拟机去当的软件，我一直没弄清楚
<gfrog> huntxu: mother ass
<freeflying> gfrog, 如你所说要堆人日
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，没办法.
<huntxu> gfrog: 其实后面是个什么东西
<freeflying> huntxu, OS里哪里来的路由啊
<gfrog> huntxu: python
<huntxu> freeflying: 不然它怎么分不同的租户网络的？
<freeflying> huntxu, 它用ovs建了个mesh的 l2
<huntxu> freeflying: 好囧。。。
<freeflying> huntxu, 然后都在gateway上做NAT
<huntxu> freeflying: 我还以为可以不带ovs玩的
<gfrog> freeflying: cisco的fabricPath很牛逼啊，摆脱STP了
<freeflying> gfrog, 话说我现在可以正式开始黑OS了
<gfrog> freeflying: 欢迎。
 * gfrog 一直是OS黑
<freeflying> gfrog, 那个是高帅富的机型里才有的吧
<gfrog> freeflying: Nexus应该全系标配吧。
<freeflying> gfrog, cisco不值得你投入太多了, 赶脚
 * gfrog 感觉全系标配这个词放在这怪怪的
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你已经看穿阿三企业的本质了。lol
<MeaCu1pa1> Cisco 太乱了
<MeaCu1pa1> Nexus 好深
<onlylove> freeflying: 黑OS？黑苹果？前几天不是还要换全套苹果么
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • ubuntukylin 13.04 怎样把光盘或ISO设置为源？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455914 安装完麒麟，插上安装盘，在软件源设置中选择从光盘安装软件，其他互联网源不选择。 试着装一个软件： 在软件中心里卸载Gcalculator软件。再搜索该软件，找到了，查看详情：在当前
<freeflying> onlylove, OS == OpenStack
<onlylove> 林语堂和廖翠凤结婚后说结婚证书只有在离婚时才有用，于是把结婚证书烧了，然后，他们白首到老了。有人听了这个故事很感动，于是也把结婚证书烧了，然后，他们的孩子，户口上不了啦！
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: Nexus高端啊
<onlylove> 想着早上来搜个啥东西，结果刚才忘了……
<gfrog> freeflying: fabricpath的协议是标准的，只是cisco有私有实现罢。我去翻翻rfc
<freeflying> gfrog, 你是从appletuan买的还是哪里
<gfrog> freeflying: 买的行货。被appletuan郁闷了，竟然不屌我
<freeflying> gfrog, 高大上
<gfrog> freeflying: 本来想刻字，结果纠结了半天，没刻。等着在壳子上刻吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 没4G了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 没啥用啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 有3G路由，随便往包里一扔就全有wifi了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过郁闷的就是wifi版没gps，不能当导航使
<freeflying> gfrog, 3G路由好贵啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以用到老嘛。 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 又不像手机需要换代
<freeflying> gfrog, 求送个淘汰的我用用吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 碎了半边屏幕的里程碑要吗？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<onlylove> 换个代用屏继续用呗
<freeflying> 我的galaxy nexus有人要不
<freeflying> gfrog, 你要越狱吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 不越，我的ios软件攒的差不多了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 新买也有周五广发日半价
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥
<onlylove> 周三早晨，北京气象局官方微博称，今天午后到前半夜，北京首先迎来小雨，随后4级左右偏北风将为此次雾霾天气过程画上句号，“最后大半天，hold住！”
<maplebeats> freeflying, 50块包邮
<freeflying> maplebeats, 去死
<October21> 多少钱？
<freeflying> 党路由器用多好啊
<October21> freeflying: ？
<freeflying> October21, 把我的Gn当路由器用啊
<October21> freeflying: 你不是有意出售吗？
<freeflying> October21, 有靠谱的价格才出啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 多钱算靠谱，打算搞个便宜设备研究刷机
<freeflying> onlylove, October21 你们还真打算收啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 我不打算收，只是问问
<October21> onlylove: 你还没刷过机？
<onlylove> freeflying: 手机自带的官方rom更新整天乱改设置，打算编译官方版
<onlylove> October21: 手机里面有地磁传感器，不知道怎么弄
<October21> onlylove: 弄什么？驱动？
<onlylove> October21: 驱动和app
<onlylove> October21: 因为想编译官方的
<October21> app好找，驱动估计得从官方 rom 中提取
<onlylove> October21: 如果只是自己拿手机的rom改改的话，觉得没多大意思
<October21> onlylove: android 的底层还是没全开放
<October21> onlylove: 你误解了我的意思
<gfrog> freeflying: 广发日啊，半价
<onlylove> October21: 那样还是很麻烦
<October21> onlylove: 比如说 硬件收音机就需要 非开源的 firmware
<onlylove> October21: 我买的时候还考虑过，后来发现手机上没这个，不过有个地磁
<October21> 这样你就只能提取了，但系统支持的话，还是可以搞定的
<onlylove> 然后mod probe？
<October21> 只不过是你来弄还是 第三方 rom 作者来弄
<October21> onlylove: 我只能说有门槛
<October21> 我没这个能力 :(
<onlylove> 有时间的话可以折腾，不过……
<onlylove> 感觉没多少时间
<freeflying> onlylove, aosp?
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥叫广发日啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 啥？不是
<MeaCu1pa1> ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 就是信用卡活动日
<October21> 纯aosp是不能搞定的
<onlylove> freeflying: 哦，那个啊……
<onlylove> freeflying: 不是G记升级了么
<freeflying> gfrog, 搬家买了个mini2?
<onlylove> freeflying: 有个GMS还是啥的
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是，半价买app
<gfrog> freeflying: 硬件虽然有，但是一天就1-2个，抢不到
<October21> onlylove: google 服务框架？
<onlylove> October21: 哎呀你们想多了，我只是想弄个原生的android，然后把手机上硬件都驱动起来而已 cc freeflying
<lucky___> October21: 昨晚断网了
<October21> lucky___: 嗯
<freeflying> gfrog, 咋国内水货卖的rMBP 价格跟香港差不多了呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道，销量不好，加价不多吧
<October21> onlylove: 你似乎忽略了很多潜在的阻碍
<onlylove> October21: 比如
<October21> onlylove: 找个 cm 试试算了
<October21> onlylove: 你要调试啊，你不是说没那么多时间么
<lucky___> 移动2g和3g差别大不？
<onlylove> October21: 所以要找个便宜设备先练手么
<onlylove> October21: 反正不动基带
<October21> onlylove: 自己造轮子
<October21> onlylove: 够你折腾了
<onlylove> October21: 我这个手机就没有第三方的rom
<adam8157> 删掉朋友圈post后对应的评论会怎么样?
<October21> onlylove: 什么机型？
<onlylove> October21: oppo u705t
<onlylove> October21: 想要玩，只能自己来
<October21> onlylove: 我怎么潜意识你认为 oppo 女生用得多 :)
<October21> s/你/里
<onlylove> October21: 差不多的，oppo 的机器就是大路货，mtk的公版
<October21> lucky___: 网速差别很大吧？
<onlylove> October21: 或者高通的公版
<lucky___> October21: 听说移动的2g和3g网速差不多
<lucky___> October21: 自己也没实际体验过
<onlylove> October21: 技术能力有限，所以在硬件上能玩的就少，只能在软件层上玩玩
<lucky___> October21: 现在移动版买不到货 考虑换联通的了 反正也支持移动2g
<October21> onlylove: 你不安于软件层面？
<onlylove> October21: 其实女生用的最多的是苹果
<October21> onlylove: 在大城市是吧
<onlylove> October21: 我没说那个……我的意思是，公版硬件好折腾，如果是sony这样自己做硬件的就很麻烦了
<onlylove> October21: 你看，电脑主板啥的，公版虽然性能一般，但是兼容啥的没问题啊
<October21> onlylove: 底层不好弄啊，我技术有限，已放弃
<onlylove> October21: 反正苹果是街机咯
<onlylove> October21: 公版貌似就不用折腾硬件底层了
<onlylove> October21: 所以我不清楚android的源码里面有没有地磁驱动
<onlylove> October21: 如果有，可以直接编译了刷
<maplebeats> atomic.h似乎在某个版本被gcc代替了。。这可如何是好:(
<October21> onlylove: 很有可能没，私有的东西
<onlylove> October21: 对了，小米的MIUI的定制教材你看过没
<October21> 没
<October21> onlylove: 你应该看看 cm 的
<onlylove> maplebeats: sysvinit还要被systemd替代呢，多学一套工具，天不会塌下来
<October21> 自拍美颜手机
<October21> lucky___: 你如果用移动卡，但用联通版很亏
<lucky___> October21: 因为3g?
<October21> 对
<October21> 我并没有推荐使用联通的意思
<October21> lucky___: 你如果用 WiFi 的话无所味
<lucky___> October21: 可很多人都说移动3g是鸡肋 和移动2g差不多
<October21> 在这个竞争不过激烈的中国市场，选择一个运营商是比较纠结的问题
<October21> 终端和它们的服务完全没搭配好嘛
<onlylove> October21: 其实这机器自拍一般，但是指南针很实用
<onlylove> October21: 对于我这样的路痴来说
<October21> onlylove: gps 也可一提供指南针
<October21> 不过需要移动才能使用
<onlylove> October21: 移动多远啊，跑出500米，发现方向错了？
<October21> 我没看懂这种方式的原理
<Liluoke> 就这么用啊
<Liluoke> 有意思吗
<Liluoke> 没话题啊
<October21> onlylove: 你的机型有开放源码？
<onlylove> October21: 没有，finder5有
<onlylove> October21: 但是finder5是高通的U
<onlylove> October21: 所以基本没戏
<October21> 嗯，差不多。
<October21> onlylove: 你试过索要 kernel 没
<onlylove> October21: 你觉得那群人舍得给你？
<onlylove> October21: 不过可以考虑找MTK要
<sjd_zeus> 请问linux下有能打开.vce的文件吗？
<onlylove> October21: 不过360貌似也出过mtk的机器？没准360那货为了吸引人，会搞些代码出来
<October21> 我的手机是 msm7627a 很差了，但别人弄到了源码
<October21> mtk貌似没怎么开放啊
<October21> onlylove: 算了你做个 MIUI 的皮算了
<onlylove> October21: 看样只能做到那种程度了
<onlylove> October21: 不过cm貌似有6577的支持？
<October21> 那你可以试着 port
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你不搞mac mini了么？
<October21> 硬件部分你可以找找使用相同部件的机型
<onlylove> October21: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ACPRk#dir/path=%2F8377%E8%BD%AF%E4%BB%B6%E5%8C%85
<freeflying> gfrog, mac mini太亏啊, budget是2k
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 8377软件包_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<onlylove> October21: http://androidforums.com/canvas-2-a110-all-things-root/683117-mtk-6577-kernel-source-codes.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: MTK 6577 Kernel Source Codes - Android Forums
<onlylove> October21: 6577的source
<gfrog> freeflying: 多买几个，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<onlylove> October21: 出货量大的U看来不少人关注
<October21> onlylove: 是啊，有老外参与更好
<maplebeats> freeflying, 我也觉得mac mini太亏了，于是买了MBP，感觉更亏。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 据说买mx3会有员工优惠
<onlylove> https://github.com/leopesto?tab=repositories
<^k^> ⇪ t: leopesto · GitHub
<gfrog> adam8157: 来一打儿
<adam8157> ...
<October21> onlylove: 既然有源码你就先编译内核试试？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 来一个就好了
<onlylove> October21: 华为的……
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥时候能买？
<gfrog> adam8157: 赶紧来批货
<adam8157> gfrog: 快了吧
<onlylove> October21: 我关心的是那个地磁到底是怎么回事
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪来的消息？可靠嘛？ 我得联系渠道出货去了，lol
 * MeaCu1pa 求混求带走
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 壕大大快来我社
<adam8157> gfrog: 可靠 相关list里说的据说
<October21> onlylove: 你先从官方的 rom 着手
<huntxu> gfrog: 球员工价
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 来嘛公子
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> huntxu: 来我司就好了嘛
<October21> onlylove: 可以解开它的 boot.img 看看怎么使用的
<huntxu> gfrog: 门槛太高进不去
 * October21 吃饭去……
<onlylove> October21: 看看再说吧，我现在这样，以后能不能继续弄还是个事情，别到时候没弄完就换机器了……我觉得想做就的辞职做
<gfrog> huntxu: 找土壕铛
 * adam8157 买来刷android+gms
<October21> onlylove: 你想试就解开系统的文件看看，这个不怎么花时间
<huntxu> adam8157: 刷android，你节操呢
<onlylove> October21: 这个倒是，我去弄个官方rom去
<October21> onlylove: 直接从你的手机中 dump啊
<October21> onlylove: 你需要用 adb 工具 :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，fabricPath的开放协议叫做TRILL
<onlylove> October21: 差不多……反正网络方便，我下载着去吃饭，adb我有
 * gfrog 妈蛋，这是神马缩写……
 * gfrog Transparent Interconnection of Lots of Links，cc freeflying 
<MeaCu1pa> 唉，烧饭去，不知道吃啥
<imtxc> 来一打儿mx3
<imtxc> freeflying: 你现在用的啥心率表
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 张孝祥Java视频教程（高清完全版-绝对精品） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455915 这是张孝祥老师所制作的一个关于Java的视频教程，包括了JavaSE的方方面面，能讲到的都讲到了，包括Java基础，Java多线程，Java AWT，Java Swing，Java网络编程等。张孝祥老师是我们最为敬
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: adam8157 唉，有啥更偏技术或者硬件的就好了，C社要加油啊
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: C社是软件公司啊
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 除了desktop和phone是硬件
<nyfair> 大牛们好
<onlylove> October21: 我突然想起个问题，就是android的皮和kernel关系大么
<onlylove> October21: 如果关系不大，我的本意就是只做皮
<onlylove> October21: 只要原生的UI而已
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 关于ubuntu软件中心自动更新导致输入法不能切换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455917 我装的是ubuntukylin13.10版，明明已经把自动更新关了（更新－自动检查更新－设置为“从不”），结果系统还是自动更新了，在ubuntu软件中心的历史中，看到昨天晚上快到8点更新了大
<^k^>  ─> 量的软件，后面都带（automatic, 原谅我小白，不会传图），最要命的是，kylin自带的是fictx输入法，结果更新了大量的ibus（如：ibus-gtk(1.5.3- …
 * slucx 亲们，日立7500转的硬盘声音很大有木有？
<October21> onlylove: 没关系啊
<onlylove> slucx: 多大？
<October21> onlylove: 两者是相对独立的
<slucx> 吱吱叫
<slucx> onlylove: 吱吱的我心疼啊
 * October21 刚才掉线了半个小时……
<onlylove> slucx: 那就扔了，换个不会叫的SSD
<slucx> onlylove: 汗
<slucx> onlylove: 日立的硬盘这也太垃圾了吧
<lucky____> test
<^k^> lucky____:点点点.  12:55 
<onlylove> slucx: 日立的硬盘，是我知道的硬盘里面故障率最低的，因为日立当时收购的是IBM的硬盘
<October21> onlylove: ui 改的是 framwork.apk 这个文件吧？
<October21> 不过 MIUI 貌似改得比较多
<onlylove> October21: 正在研究
<slucx> onlylove: 吱吱响算毛病吗？
<October21> onlylove: 还要 deodex 化 官方 rom
<onlylove> slucx: 你要是觉得算就算了
<October21> 那是它在运动…… :)
<onlylove> October21: 我只是讨厌它每次更新就更新些无关紧要的，还乱改，
<October21> onlylove: 他要商业化，没法的事
<onlylove> October21: 所以干脆直接给把更新给做掉算了
<October21> 只怕你惦记他更新的东西
<October21> 我就让自己习惯 cm ，懒得去动了
<onlylove> 更新了两次，不惦记了
<onlylove> 这两次更新把我给郁闷的
<October21> 其他的 UI 层的东西还不是在这个的基础上美化的
<October21> onlylove: 你完成了 UI 的 port？
<onlylove> October21: 没啊
<onlylove> October21: 刚开始研究，MIUI的材料在硬盘上躺了2年了
<October21> 我连底层的 bug 都还没搞定，我原想折腾个收音机
<October21> 当发现我的能力有限，搞不定
 * October21 一直听收音机……
<onlylove> http://www.jetdroid.org/shanzhai/2012/11/21/mt6577-kernel-source-released/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题 execution expired
<onlylove> 这个blog真喜感，名字叫shanzhai
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 关于ubuntu软件中心自动更新导致输入法不能切换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455917 我装的是ubuntukylin13.10版，明明已经把自动更新关了（更新－自动检查更新－设置为“从不”），结果系统还是自动更新了，在ubuntu软件中心的历史中，看到昨天晚上快到8点更新了大
<^k^>  ─> 量的软件，后面都带（automatic, 原谅我小白，不会传图），最要命的是，kylin自带的是fictx输入法，结果更新了大量的ibus（如：ibus-gtk(1.5.3- …
<onlylove> 居然有模拟FM调频……为啥没见有提到
<onlylove> 没有数字广播
 * maplebeats 我擦，ubuntu touch on MX3好流畅啊
<pity> 请教个问题，python 能把一个列表每 5 值求和吗？
<palomino|working> 超想要一个 maplebeats
<maplebeats> palomino|working, +1
<maplebeats> pity, 应该能
<pity> maplebeats: 用切片步进么？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 贵司有兴趣在这里发一打MX3么
<maplebeats> pity, 估计也只能切片了，map不知道行不行
<pity> maplebeats: map 没用过呢
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你用过了，还是见过视频
<maplebeats> onlylove, 当然是视频
<freeflying> imtxc, garmin的
<imtxc> freeflying: 610?
<freeflying> imtxc, 620
<imtxc> freeflying: 土豪!
<imtxc> 打算买个迪卡侬的199元的玩儿
<freeflying> imtxc, 毛啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 那个劝你别买了,浪费钱
<imtxc> freeflying: 怎么? 很不准?
<freeflying> imtxc, 必须的啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 额
<imtxc> 貌似 199 这个信号容易被干扰
<imtxc> freeflying: 廉价的心率表信号都不准?
<freeflying> imtxc, 不然人家为啥要卖那么贵啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 佳明是有gps的才贵啊
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 大杀器来了 https://github.com/harelba/q.git
<^k^> ⇪ t: harelba/q · GitHub
<freeflying> imtxc, 你啥手机
<imtxc> freeflying: 三星 + 黑莓
<imtxc> 620 这么多功能啊, 用不到
<freeflying> imtxc, 啥型号的
<imtxc> freeflying: i9100 + 9700
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: wtf is this
<freeflying> imtxc, 你悲剧了, 都不知道蓝牙4.0
<imtxc> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> imtxc, 你9100用啥rom
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 明白了
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: SQL against PlainText
<imtxc> freeflying: 很早前刷的,忘了 4.1.2
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 我要的杀器是反过来，针对RDBMS的 coreutils/fileutils
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 你来做一个吧
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 不过这个的确不错...
<imtxc> freeflying: 要是很不准,那还不如不用..
<freeflying> imtxc, 买你能力范围内最好的, 省的走弯路,乱花钱
<imtxc> freeflying: 千元以下, 都没啥区别吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 没用过啊
<imtxc> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> http://www.engadget.com/2014/02/25/allwinner-ultraocta-a80-octa-core-powervr/?ncid=rss_truncated
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ China's Allwinner also has an octa-core chip, touts powerful graphics
<freeflying> adam8157, 咋还有人捧树莓派的臭脚呢
<freeflying> adam8157, 买树莓派的真是有钱没地花
<adam8157> freeflying: 此言差矣啊, 一般的又不追求性能
<adam8157> freeflying: 树莓派的文档比cubieboard好太多太多了
<onlylove> freeflying: 全志A80？
<adam8157> freeflying: 项目也多, base也全
<adam8157> 完爆
<freeflying> adam8157, 爆毛啊
 * adam8157 afk
<freeflying> adam8157, 人家的bsp直接给你, 随便debian/ubuntu装上去啥都有
<freeflying> adam8157, 还用那二货的arm v5的东西?
<onlylove> freeflying: 老实说，有些国产的东西是很好，可是总觉得缺了点啥，
<freeflying> onlylove, 缺的是你们的自信啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 不是……
<freeflying> onlylove, 去年国内市场出货的平板, 一半的芯片来自allwiner
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 全志出货这么多
<LittleCoderCN> 怎么隐藏QMainWindow的状态栏
<freeflying> palomino|working, 非常promising的一家公司
<palomino|working> 不错
<onlylove> freeflying: 国内目前做东西，喜欢虎头蛇尾，稍微好点了，不是闭源就是做点别的小动作
<onlylove> freeflying: 容易让人不敢放心用，看不见未来
<freeflying> onlylove, allwinner很开放, 很多墙外的人都看好这家公司
<onlylove> freeflying: 那样最好，反正我是国内那些现象看多了
<onlylove> freeflying: 特别是那次去软件市场弄个游戏，更新了以后居然推色情广告
<onlylove> freeflying: 还有个原版免费的游戏，汉化一下就要内购，不然不让玩，原版的在google play，找不到包
<onlylove> freeflying: 又不是自己的东西，拿过来加工下就想这想那
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 你说，你自己做的，要钱，我认了，你汉化别人个游戏要毛钱，有本事提供原版的
<palomino|working> 国内软件市场那些东西根本不敢安装
<palomino|working> 都不知道里面夹带了什么
<onlylove> freeflying: 你知道缺的是啥了吧
<palomino|working> 版本号比人家官网的还新
<onlylove> freeflying: 缺德
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> palomino|working: 泄漏版
<palomino|working> ...
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 马总经常干
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 从不干这类缺德事
<onlylove> freeflying: 人国外电子课程毕业设计是设计个CPU玩，国内呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 一句话，自己把自己玩死的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04安装报错，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455918 安装启动到这就死机了。 我觉得是显卡的问题. 统计信息: 发表于 由 dz2643219 — 2014-02-26 14:06
<freeflying> onlylove, 设计个cpu算毛啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 不算毛，你找国内能设计出来的给我看
<adam8157> freeflying: 全志的文档相比之下真是太糟糕了, 太乱 真的
<onlylove> freeflying: 不用啥新指令集，现有架构随便选
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> 一大波领英用户来袭
<onlylove> adam8157: 你可以帮忙整理下
<freeflying> adam8157, 人根本不用你看啊, BSP都直接给你了
<adam8157> onlylove: 我闲的
<onlylove> adam8157: 放心，我没有linkedin
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 反过来怎么用?
<adam8157> freeflying: 真的乱七八糟, 学习用的话树莓派和beaglebone好很多
<freeflying> adam8157, 后者将就是allwinner的芯片吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 所以学习用树莓，干活用全志？
<adam8157> freeflying: 文档好, 舒服
<yunfan> adam8157: beaglebone可能更好点
<yunfan> 但是那个贵点  额
<adam8157> onlylove: 真干活的不会选这些学习型板子吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 直接看arm的手册啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 学习型的板子资料还混乱……那就不好了吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 那还学习个啥啊, 那是给大厂用得, 个人学习型的还是推荐beaglebone, 其次树莓派
<adam8157> afk
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个设计cpu国内的也能干吧  只是美人当作重点
<freeflying> adam8157,  不懂你们要学啥
<yunfan> 树莓派开放性不如全志的
<freeflying> adam8157, 人家个个都要支持devicetree,  upstream的内核拿来就直接跑了
<yunfan> 全志比较狠 全开源了 反正是赚芯片利润
 * yunfan 领英 领袖精英？
<onlylove> yunfan: linkedin
<yunfan> onlylove: 我知道是那个 我是在琢磨他这中文名的寓意
<onlylove> yunfan: 说没人拿这当重点，每天喊开发自己的CPU，出来了就被喷假货，不是不拿着当重点，国内的环境就这样
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有自己的操作系统
<onlylove> yunfan: 有心搞的还在为吃饭发愁，没心思弄的，整天研究捞点科研资金
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个就多了  kandu就装逼写过两个
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个日本人？就是写那个 教你写系统的？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 就是这个频道里的人
<freeflying> imtxc, http://www.newegg.cn/Product/A1A-2LS-045.htm?cm_mmc=CPS-_-smzdm-_-smzdm-_-eventcode
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Bryton 百锐腾 Cardio 40H 专业户外GPS运动腕表 含心率带 黑/绿色 - 新蛋中国
<yunfan> 等他上线你问他吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 这个吧, 比较靠谱, 连步频都带
<onlylove> yunfan: 不用问，我原来上学的时候无聊，照着书做过一个
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过那个东西简单的好说，复杂了就不好弄了
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以做出来的东西，连玩具都算不上，最多算概念
<yunfan> onlylove: 我记得之前去kandu老博客  看他前一个os 可以加载exe来着
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，原来不是有泄漏的windows源码，有人要搞reactos么
<onlylove> yunfan: 一样没弄起来
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 你想要的是  处理成 一行一行的数据  然后直接导入到数据库表中去？
<yunfan> onlylove: reactos活得好好的  不知道你的弄起来是啥标准
<imtxc> freeflying: 这个的心率能靠谱点儿?
<onlylove> yunfan: 活得好好的……总觉得那货还没到可以日常用的程度啊
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 我想要的是，用coreutils直接访问和操作数据库
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 你要访问plain text数据库？
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan:  awk '/sexy/ {print $xxx}' < Oracle
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 我要coreutils直接访问数据库～
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我相信，coreutils可以访问plain text的
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 就像我用netcat加coreutils访问 memcached
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • dr客户端64位怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455919 dr客户端64位怎么破？有两个文件找不到地方下 统计信息: 发表于 由 lijingszu — 2014-02-26 14:27
<adam8157> onlylove: 收了我的包吧骚年
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: :-)  你不知道sql可以直接输出csv么
<onlylove> adam8157: 我错了……不该和你说想买包
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 我线上就有个跑数据的脚本是命令行访问mysql 然后输出结果 然后接上管道处理
<adam8157> 太悲剧了, 别人188都卖掉了, 我139包快递没人理...
<yunfan> adam8157:更悲催的是你推销了10分钟没卖出去 结果又等于损失了100多快
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 知道...
<adam8157> yunfan: 我看也是
<yunfan> mysql和pgsql都支持 反正这用法很主流
<maplebeats> adam8157, 卖包？卖什么包
<onlylove> 头疼，头晕……
<maplebeats> adam8157, 20块包邮
<yunfan> 对了 要是有个工具可以把xls也导出来打印就好了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 滚蛋
<onlylove> maplebeats: 一个双肩包
<adam8157> 555
<onlylove> maplebeats: tagus的
<maplebeats> 哦，双肩包我有个新秀丽的
<yunfan> 25好了 毕竟他都喊了这么久
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那个包上有个价格标签599
<yunfan> onlylove: 标签这东西最信不得 我有个80L的登山包 双11买的  感觉很爽 其实平时也就那回事
<onlylove> yunfan: 双11多钱买的
<yunfan> onlylove: 200多
<maplebeats> 为什么开发编译代码编不过也让运维做？
<onlylove> yunfan: 阿当那个包，根据smzdm的评论，也就199的样子
<adam8157> onlylove: 所以我卖139包快递啊
<maplebeats> adam8157, 用了多久了？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 开发认为是你库没装全，要给他装全
<maplebeats> adam8157, 干嘛要出售- -
<adam8157> maplebeats: 全新 未拆包
<maplebeats> adam8157, 可惜我已经有三个了，再多一个不幸福
<onlylove> maplebeats: 3个……你要做什么
<yunfan> onlylove: 这种转手货 一般砍价是 Price*1/3
<maplebeats> onlylove, 真是蛋疼
<onlylove> yunfan: 199/3？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 就是，50块包邮
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 衣服砍价就是这样
<onlylove> maplebeats: 50*3就是150了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你这199/4了
<onlylove> adam8157: 先放放，没准哪天自己能用上
<huntxu> maplebeats: 考虑过，啊当用过的，得乘修正系数
<onlylove> huntxu: 新的，没用过
<huntxu> adam8157: 139*1/3*0.8=36.8
<huntxu> onlylove: 过了他的手
<adam8157> 没开包...
<onlylove> 这都什么和什么啊
<yunfan> 开没开都得跌  主要是随时间要爹
<onlylove> yunfan: 这又不是电子产品……
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是参照衣服的
<yunfan> 电子产品也不全是这样  比如 intel的cpu 你要按这个价格杀价  不一定有人鸟你
<freeflying> imtxc, 这个做入门不错
<freeflying> adam8157,  我还有个原价500+的未拆箱的邮差包, ubuntu限量版logo
<imtxc> freeflying: 硬带不舒服
<maplebeats> freeflying, 多少包邮？
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 估计我要盒饭了
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 所有的会议都取消了
<freeflying> imtxc, 随便搞个garmin的软带换了
<freeflying> imtxc, ant+的都是兼容的
<freeflying> maplebeats, 500人民币
<maplebeats> freeflying, 太黑了吧，50包邮可以考虑
<maplebeats> 修正系数
<freeflying> maplebeats, 滚
<maplebeats> 0.1
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你家收破烂的，还是你在二手市场做JS
<onlylove> freeflying: 要不要topic里面加一句，严禁收废品的入内
<yunfan> onlylove: maplebeats这是促进市场流通
<yunfan> 高帅富手里屯了太多东西又不用 这影响社会稳定阿
<imtxc> freeflying: 这个货好多软文
<freeflying> onlylove, 靠谱
<freeflying> adam8157, http://www.linuxeden.com/plus/view.php?aid=148866
<^k^> ⇪ t: 魅族 MX3 Ubuntu 手机官方体验演示视频_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<freeflying> imtxc, 人家也要吃饭的啊
<onlylove> 买个优盘做安装介质，再帮人买个便宜鼠标……
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥时候那贵司的手机我们看看啊
<onlylove> 包和电脑先放下……
<adam8157> "呵呵"
<imtxc> freeflying: 我得考虑考虑, 现在心肺功能非常需要提高一下了
<yunfan> freeflying: 那东西可集成 ubuntuone?
<onlylove> 喵的，又想起中午那窝心的事情了
<freeflying> yunfan, 不知道啊, 你要问 C记员工
<yunfan> freeflying: 你被卡擦了？？
<freeflying> yunfan, 对啊, 你司要人不
<onlylove> yunfan: 他去18M了好像
<yunfan> freeflying: 我厂水浅难容大牛阿
<roylez> yunfan: 啥厂？求解救
<freeflying> yunfan, 我屌丝混口饭吃啊
 * yunfan 条条大道通18摸
<roylez> freeflying: 丫居然没被裁员
<roylez> freeflying: intranet ID交出来
<yunfan> freeflying: 我厂收入比较低 这也是我从不拉难友们的原因
<freeflying> roylez, 不告诉你丫的
<yunfan> roylez: 你丫还是出国去把
<onlylove> yunfan: 黄山貌似有茶叶的样子？
<freeflying> yunfan, 我愿意去啊, 只要能让我remote就可以
<freeflying> onlylove, 祁红屯绿
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐有好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 我要盒饭了，算不？
<adam8157> roylez: 卧槽!!!!!!!!!
<adam8157> roylez: 咋好事儿都发生在你身上呢?
<freeflying> adam8157,  乃都有ubuntu手机了
<adam8157> freeflying: 等员工价
<zenNamaste> adam8157: cover me. plz.
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> zenNamaste: where is the hq copy?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: no idea.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: Don't worry. Be patient.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 今天中午在大厅里面发短信，前台上来和我说，你好，这里禁止拍照……
<roylez> freeflying: 丫压根都不存在。渣渣
<neil_nanjing> ……嘛……新人请关照……
<yunfan> onlylove: 恩 茶叶好多品种
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ... ... 你发短信的姿势太奇葩了..
<adam8157> roylez: freeflying zenNamaste http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/633d71c5tw1edwn3ya091j20pj0gtjua.jpg
<maplebeats> onlylove, 前台不认识你？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 占领了
<yunfan> roylez: 盒饭怎么了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 写字楼前台
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 问你ioapic的问题得不得?
<maplebeats> neil_nanjing, 摸摸，三围多少
<onlylove> maplebeats: 再说，公司前台本来就不认识我
<neil_nanjing> ………………………………………………
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你成天羞辱我有意思么?
<roylez> yunfan: 又要找工作啊。我这种WFH的哪里找去
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不过可以问问
<zenNamaste> adam8157: nnnnd. 我是遇到了之后发现无从下手
<neil_nanjing> 找不到arch的频道……来蹭水的……
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐你发财了请利益均沾
<zenNamaste> neil_nanjing: #arch
<maplebeats> neil_nanjing, 这里全是水...
<zenNamaste> neil_nanjing: #archlinux
<maplebeats> neil_nanjing, #archlinuxcn？
<maplebeats> 好像是这个吧
<neil_nanjing> 嗯哪
<onlylove> maplebeats: 公司前台和我不在一个楼层
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 问你, 如果我多个cpu, 然后关了其中的几个, 是不是activity的cpu会响应disabled的cpu的终端?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我直想抽她，丫的有毛好拍的，我脑残啊
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 哪来的disabled的cpu的中断?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 人家害羞了而已.
<maplebeats> onlylove, 你们公司好高级～
<maplebeats> onlylove, 前台和员工都不在一层
<zenNamaste> adam8157: aha?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 难道是我一直理解错了?
<roylez> adam8157: 贵司还要WFH的么？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不都disable了么? 哪来的中断?
<onlylove> maplebeats: 3层和8层有前台，其他的楼层没有
<adam8157> roylez: 要
<neil_nanjing> 看出来了……都是水……
<zenNamaste> adam8157: io 的中断...
<adam8157> roylez: 求盒饭
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 是啊 为啥会分给disable的cpu?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 是这样的，我算是个老菜鸟了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455921 我现在本本上装的是win8.1 64位，现在我想装个 ubuntu 然后 就是用虚拟主机装的！ 求大神给个虚拟主机 软件，然后初学者 用哪个版本的 ubuntu 好呢？ 我之前用VPS装的 都是CentOS 这些都是没有桌面的！ T
<onlylove> neil_nanjing: 你不是来蹭水的么
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 那我再去考虑一下.
<neil_nanjing> 唔……
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我不懂得, 只是思想实验
<freeflying> roylez, 跟你不是一个group好伐
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩, 我说错了, 不是smp, 是集群.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 跑太偏了吧...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 每个节点有自己的ioapic
<MeaCu1pa> 高端
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 然后只开启某个节点的cpu
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 然后?
<roylez> freeflying: bluepage没你
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 剩下的机器的ioapic收到中断之后就交给enabled cpu来处理?
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫再好好找找
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 然后, 这样会超过cpu能处理的irq数量?
<neil_nanjing> 哦，原来at到的人才会看到不同颜色的文本……=。=
<roylez> freeflying: 我没看到bluepage有狒狒
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我估计你公司就大厅一个前台，然后后面整个楼都你公司的吧
<maplebeats> onlylove, 不是呀，我们每层都有前台
<freeflying> roylez, 我能看到你丫
<onlylove> maplebeats: 更高级……
<zenNamaste> adam8157: Each blade has 3 IOAPICs with 24 IRQ per IOAPIC giving a total of 12 IOAPIC and 288 IRQs.
<roylez> freeflying: 我看不到你啊
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫人品问题
<onlylove> maplebeats: 每个楼层配一个，我司穷，配不起
<roylez> freeflying: 算了，反正我要盒饭了
<freeflying> roylez, 盒饭是啥
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我的问题是, 怎么看一个cpu能处理的最大irq个数?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 以及, 怎么看一个机器需要的irq?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 简单粗暴的办法，均分
<adam8157> zenNamaste: /proc/interrupts?
<maplebeats> onlylove, HDFS的namenode自动切换用zookeeper可以实现吗？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: <zenNamaste> adam8157: 我的问题是, 怎么看一个cpu能处理的最大irq个数?  均分?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 那个里面都是些毛毛而已啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我不搞zookeeper这东西……HBASE的cluster只是实验性的做过，
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 那里面是所有活动的irq吧? 不是ioapic能处理的最大irq
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 而且还是看不到cpu能处理多少的irq..
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 知道irq总数，知道cpu数量，然后均分呗
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你没理解我的问题.
<onlylove> 好吧……又理解错了
<yunfan> roylez: 武汉又不是找不到工作  我是黄山找不到才只好在现厂混着
<roylez> yunfan: 武汉真找不到工作啊
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫不是要去养袋鼠和考拉了吗
<roylez> freeflying: 在这之前貌似要被盒饭
<freeflying> roylez, 那就活该吧
<freeflying> roylez, n+3
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你真高端
<adam8157> afk
<freeflying> adam8157, 又去拿啤酒喝啊
<roylez> freeflying: 恩，cash in moment
<maplebeats> onlylove, 最近搞了个HADOOP 2.2，2.2的namenode可以多节点了
<freeflying> adam8157, 贵司真高大上
<maplebeats> onlylove, 但是好像是通过zookeeper实现的还是自带我不清楚。。。昨晚看文档看得我头晕也没看明白
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不是很清楚，我对HBASE接触不多，反正我记得2.2是叫resourcemanager
<onlylove> maplebeats: 把jobtracker拆开了
<maplebeats> onlylove, 其实我不懂什么是HBASE...
<yunfan> roylez: 随便找个工作混着吧  武汉不是有华中科技大 那里面好多学生出来办企业了把
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我司的产品只有HBASE的东西才会创建zookeeper，所以我就把这俩联系了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我记得如果要手工启动2，2挺复杂的
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫去deepin骗吃骗喝吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 不能识别双显示器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455922 我是Dell的商用台式机，安装ubuntu 12.04，当我接双显示器的时候（一个是VGA接口，一个HDMI接口），两个显示器内容完全一样，而且在设置/显示里面，也只看到一个显示器。 我是intenl的集成显卡。 各位有
<huntxu> roylez: 每天球渡
<onlylove> maplebeats: frame work 指定yarn，然后 开dfs, 开resource manager，开history server
<onlylove> maplebeats: 反正就是要开的东西比原来多了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 而且一开始conf文件没写对，弄成了伪分布
<onlylove> freeflying: 人deepin雄心勃勃的要做东西呢
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  15:39 
<onlylove> yunfan: 黄山没有啥地方装下你，总有可以让你remote的吧？
<maplebeats> onlylove, ～。～
<maplebeats> deepin是不是也要转qt了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我看deepin的界面，总觉得是qt的，难道不是？
<yunfan> onlylove: 没那么容易找
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38495
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 防监听手机Blackphone的更多细节
<yunfan> onlylove: 这不是纯属运气么
<maplebeats> onlylove, 不是啊，只有新的那个深谈才是qt的
<onlylove> yunfan: 找个网吧啥的窝着去呗
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个是夕阳产业 人往高处流嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 找个吃饭的地方而已，那么多企业，总的有网络设备，这些要有专人维护吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 那天阿当和我说dns pod在烟台，我差点一激动回去，结果人没我能干的活
<Guest60358> 怎么改名字
<Guest60358> 第次进来都要改，
<Guest60358> 我现在用的是xchat
<Guest60358> 我记得以前我用debian
<Guest60358> 很久没用linux全都记不得怎么用了
<onlylove> 你要被+q了
<Guest60358> ？？？？
<onlylove> 刷屏
<Guest60358> 这里都没人啊，不好玩
<palomino|working> 旁边不是有99人
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没有, 他是一条条发来的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你有延迟了.
<zenNamaste> Guest60358: 这里人很多的.
<zenNamaste> Guest60358: 不过你的问题, 应该是自己找一下设置就能找到的. 在你选择server的地方, 能设置nick
<yunfan> onlylove: 为何没有？ 我前几天还在tl邮件组里看到dns pod招人来着  貌似还有你们山东的别的企业跟着招
<yunfan> onlylove: 忘了抄送你 下次一定给你抄 你用你邮箱给我地址发个邮件
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin新增凝聚网络安全工作室、上海交通大学镜像站镜像服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455924 mirror.png 今天，我们很高兴的告诉大家，Linux Deepin新增凝聚网络安全工作室和上海交通大学镜像站镜像服务！ 随着Linux Deepin不断的努力，Linux Deepin已经得到了国内外用
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是……没有sa的职位
<onlylove> yunfan: 我如过去的话，也就做做it和sa了
<yunfan> onlylove: 不可能没有的  他们那么多设备
<zenNamaste> Guest60358: http://www.scoutlink.org/node/46
<^k^> ⇪ t: configure XChat | scoutlink.net
<onlylove> yunfan: 远程就管理了
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我以前就说  你学学开发有好处的
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说 ，我还是觉得我的专业电气自动化保险……
<onlylove> yunfan: it这边，就是工资高
<Guest60358> 我现有用的是xchat
<Guest60358> 我记得以前我用empathy就可以irc
<Guest60358> 现在不会用了
<yunfan> onlylove: 去电力公司工资也不低 而且福利好
<Guest60358> 还有以前加的gtalk怎么都用不起了
<zenNamaste> Guest60358:  http://www.scoutlink.org/node/46   这上面不是写了? 刚发给你了, 自己看去
<Guest60358>  english啊，看不明白
<Guest60358> nick name markeylia
<onlylove> yunfan: 电力公司还是算了，我家里那都是关系户的地方，我也就工厂里面做下工厂供电
<yunfan> onlylove: 那也行阿  闲下来给人兼职sa就是了
<yunfan> onlylove: 但我还是觉得你要学点开发
<yunfan> 明天我要出门去书店看看小学教材 研究下目录
<markeylia> 原来命令是 /nick 啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 小学教材……目录……
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要做啥
<markeylia> 现在ubuntu用什么聊天
<markeylia> 我记得以前是gtalk
<yunfan> onlylove: 我要把我以前落下的知识点都补一下
<yunfan> 提高下自己
<yunfan> 从小学到大学 的所有的
<yunfan> 目前先管数学的起
<onlylove> yunfan: 那也用不到这样……顺便说，现在小学真心不是以前的内容了
<onlylove> yunfan: 看了现在的小学教材，我觉得我就是一白痴
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以更要复习下了
<yunfan> 我又不用考试  没压力
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实我觉得要补的话，高中很多选学内容很恐怖，还有大学里面就更多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 既然要补 索性都补全 不然何必费这功夫
<onlylove> yunfan: 那天看地铁上有人在看书，讲德布罗意波干涉还是啥的，一看，高中物理，当时瀑布汗，
<onlylove> yunfan: 相对论和量子论基本上高中老师没仔细讲，但是课本里面有这方面的内容
<onlylove> yunfan: 大学如果不是专业学物理，基本就是经典物理
<onlylove> yunfan: 只不过换成用微积分来计算
<sou_> 高中的老师他们主要看高考考什么
<zenNamaste> 高考考相波, 那全都去死吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 我高中是文科 只有高一学过物理
<yunfan> 今天我看基本没事 现在就出门去书店逛逛
<onlylove> sou_: 给你讲量子干涉，你能理解么……
<sou_> 。。。
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 看看科普读物其实就够了. 不然太多数学, 陷进去出不来了
<onlylove> sou_: 量子干涉哦
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 还是可以的.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我看过科普读物~ lol~
<sou_> onlylove: ~~~
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 我特么现在是有需要用的东西 又涉及依赖的前置知识都不会
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我记得高中就讲过光的波粒二相性
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 测不准原理呢还有
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 智能方程
<zenNamaste> onlylove: è´¨
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不过质能方程貌似不是现代物理学的产物...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 依旧记得大学物理课上做实验，那个分光计
<sou_> onlylove: 我想问你高中的时候翻过后面几章吗？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 啥东西? 三楞镜???
<onlylove> sou_: 翻过，忘了
<sou_> onlylove: 那不是等于没翻？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 差不多的东西，做光学实验，单缝干涉还是啥
<onlylove> sou_: 太难理解了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哥... 单逢怎么能干涉...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 只能衍射吧?
<onlylove> sou_: 而且那些内容和科普读物上讲的差不多，还晦涩
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 忘了怎么回事了，反正光透过三棱镜散射还是折射，然后找光
<sou_> onlylove: 学概念不是主要的，要理解概念说的是什么
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 有本书, 叫 "上帝掷骰子吗"  挺有意思的
<freeflying> adam8157, 贵司的设计我还是很喜欢的, 很多IT公司都不灵啊
 * zenNamaste 下一本要读薛定谔的小册子: <生命是什么>
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 牛啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 候总又来嘲讽我了... 哭...呜呜呜呜
<onlylove> zenNamaste: http://www.bb.ustc.edu.cn/jpkc/guojia/dxwlsy/kj/part2/grade1/spectrometer.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 分光计的调节与使用
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 就这个仪器
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 薛定谔
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 这还是几何光学而已啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 重点在于，那个破烂仪器不好调
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 做一小时的实验，45分钟调整那个
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 这部分是初中物理. 高中物理不讲这个的.
<sou_> 薛定谔的书 感觉那决然是翻译事故
<freeflying> gfrog, 看看贵司的名片, 再看看我现在的名片, 真是一个是高大上, 一个是屌丝啊
<sou_> 本来挺好理解的东西，他一说就麻烦了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿我还没名片呢
<palomino|working> 薛定谔的书,打开之前不能确定内容是什么
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 别人的书也一样.
<palomino|working> lol
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 处在空白和有字的叠加状态.
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 不观测而讨论他的状态没有意义嘛
<palomino|working> 中午有人问我带的啥午饭，我说是薛定谔的菜
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 这个很好呀, 说明是你老婆给你做好, 你直接带上了
<palomino|working> 薛定谔的老婆
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 那可多了去了...
<palomino|working> LOL
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 薛定谔的情妇比头发都多~
<sou_> 看薛氏的书得先看头，再看尾，然后看中间，然后去喝杯水，好好理一下那个混乱的思路才能明白他说的是什么
<palomino|working> 厉害
<zenNamaste> sou_: 你看的哪本??
<jusss> 薛定谔 萝莉的胖次定理
 * zenNamaste 不看那些带有数学公式的书. 因为自己智商低. 
<nyfair> adam8157: 菊苣，看到你在https://linuxtoy.org/archives/massren.html的评论，想请教个问题
<^k^> ⇪ t: Massren: 使用文本编辑器重命名多个文件 — LinuxTOY
<freeflying> gfrog, 在考虑是不是明儿进城搞个rMBP回来
<nyfair> 有没有还支持文件夹重命名的工具？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大，球带走
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似国内卖的水货价格和香港apple store的没差别
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 去hk搞？
<palomino|working> gfrog好
<freeflying> gfrog,  我不啊去hk
<zenNamaste> nyfair: zsh
<freeflying> gfrog, 价格差不多就不值得去hk搞了
<zenNamaste> nyfair: emacs
<freeflying> gfrog, 这样我的笔记本可以装回win8了
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 台式机用贵司的Ubuntu, 出门用rMBP
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上
<gfrog> freeflying: 膜拜
<freeflying> gfrog, 纯屌丝啊
<palomino|working> :O
<freeflying> gfrog, 你看奢靡马这样的根本不用电脑
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 那我用的是啥啊。。
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "saucy" 13.10]
<palomino|working> 我可是这里少有的ubuntu用户呢
<freeflying> palomino|working, 你用的是小蜜啊
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 得先有小蜜才能"用"啊
<freeflying> palomino|working, 小蜜坐你腿上呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 破马叔儿直接命令小蜜操作电脑了
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿你也在饼都？ 那跟疼叫兽有啥关系？
<zenNamaste> 其实我们现在就在跟破马的小蜜聊天.
<gfrog> palomino|working: 难道他是你的马甲？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 教授给破马供应女学生并且从中获利.
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 饼都...
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 马小姐你好
<palomino|working> = =#
<palomino|working> 小姐your head..
<imtxc> freeflying: 豪大大今天在什么地方上班呢
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 艾玛，这生意好啊
 * gfrog 找点喝的
<freeflying> imtxc, 软件园啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞哦
<imtxc> freeflying: 今天雾太大,我都看不见贵司的楼了
<freeflying> gfrog, ipad如何连smb printer
<freeflying> imtxc, 我也没看见啊
<adam8157> nyfair: .
<adam8157> nyfair: 刚不在
<gfrog> freeflying: 这么高端，没玩过
<freeflying> zenNamaste, quora这货没iOS客户端啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不知道quora是啥...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 但是我猜有
<if_else> 各位兄台：rpmbuild -bp --target=$(uname -m) kernel.spec 这个是什么操作？
<imtxc> freeflying: 高端啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 忙起来了 不开森
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，莫卖萌
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都忙了快一个月了
<adam8157> freeflying: 贵司收了渡了我吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 我还想去贵司呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 咱俩换换
<freeflying> adam8157, 贵司最近有啥合适我的职位伐
<adam8157> freeflying: 你走了之后空出那个适合
<freeflying> adam8157, 你那职位太高大上了, 我不会啊
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 壕大大们，球带走
 * adam8157 把包卖掉了 gfrog onlylove 
 * adam8157 有钱吃饭了
 * maplebeats 求带走
<October21> quora 加个网页标签不就行了
<gfrog> adam8157: 球饭
<adam8157> gfrog: 一会儿去打球
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃请我们去吃法啊
<adam8157> freeflying: gfrog 599的包卖了128, 还要求请客? 你们真狠
<freeflying> adam8157, 你免费的包
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃还有球打，还吐槽忙？！
 * gfrog 球这种壕职位啊……
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 不用linux，没那些玩意
<freeflying> 800块卖个arm的笔记本有人要不
<freeflying> 上面跑着ubuntu
<sunheehnus> ...
<gfrog> freeflying: charm 出错了该怎么办来着？ 进去编辑这个charm让他运行成功？
<freeflying> gfrog, 对
<freeflying> gfrog, python嘛, 乃的强项
 * imtxc 很想围观一下豪大大 freeflying 的废品仓库
<gfrog> freeflying: 真麻烦，这破渣渣
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:54 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10升14.04出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455925 Code: cat apt.log | grep Broken Broken cups-filters:amd64 冲突 on foomatic-filters [ amd64 ] < 4.0.17-1ubuntu1 > ( universe/text ) Broken libclutter-1.0-0:amd64 破坏 on libcogl12 [ amd64 ] < 1.14.0-2 > ( libs ) Broken libharfbuzz0b:amd64 冲突 on libharfbuzz0a [ amd64 ] < 0
<^k^>  ─> .9.19-1 > ( libs ) Broken libgoa-1.0-0b:amd64 冲突 on libgoa-1.0-0 [ amd64 ] < 3.8.3-2 > ( libs ) Broken unity-control-center-signon:amd64 冲突 on gnome-control-center-signon [ …
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实还好
<adam8157> gfrog: 走了 回家拿拍换鞋换衣服
<freeflying> adam8157, 高大上
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕！！
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚才在书店里看到高中数学的知识点  感觉好强大 额
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Linux Deepin系统更新记录(2014-02-26) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455926 linux-deepin-update-news-zh.png 今日，Linux Deepin 2013进行了系统更新推送，下面是系统更新解决的部分问题与软件更新情况，供大家参考。 Bug修复 修复谷歌浏览器在任务栏上的图标显示问题。 软件中心更新 修改：
<^k^>  ─> 深度桌面环境及其组件（包含简体中文和繁体中文）描述。 收录：mixxx，很酷的音乐播放器。 更新： 更新遨游浏览器至9.2版本 更新gnome- …
<freeflying> gfrog, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.n22CDj&id=18732749720&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 超大遥控四轴飞行器套装飞球碟四旋翼直升飞机UFO儿童玩具8岁以上-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog> freeflying: charm deploy 之后还能修改yaml的配置么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是要destroy之后再deploy？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，你还要玩这个？ 买个水果认证的吧，这个太小了
<freeflying> gfrog, juju set
<freeflying> gfrog, 完了之后对出错的charm运行 juju resolved <service name>
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个是买给儿子做玩具啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃家娃玩这个太早吧……
<gfrog> freeflying: 没法遥控啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 还不如那个会满地滚的球球
<freeflying> gfrog, 遥控的?
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯
<gfrog> freeflying: 我找下，smzdm上有晒单
<freeflying> gfrog, 没见过啊
<gfrog> freeflying: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/27607
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 奇葩萌物：简单晒 Mocoro 滚滚 自动扫地球 萌粉色 _玩模乐器_晒物广场_什么值得买
<gfrog> freeflying: 不对，不是这个
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是会扫地那个……
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，找不见了…… 只翻到了这个 http://show.smzdm.com/detail/1661
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Ar.drone 遥控摄像头飞机iphone&ipad +拆机_玩模乐器_晒物广场_什么值得买
<gfrog> freeflying: 那个球是豆猫逗娃利器
<freeflying> gfrog, 呵呵
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个太贵了
<Lattice> IRC 的命令有没有说明文档？
<Lattice> .yt 私人定制
<October21> Lattice: topic
<October21> 看topic
<Lattice> October21: 谢了
<gfrog> freeflying: 大概是这个，但是smzdm的链接找不到了 http://www.ithome.com/html/digi/5621.htm
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 能发七彩光芒的iPhone & iPad遥控球球Sphero - iPhone,iPad,Sphero - IT之家
<October21> Lattice: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<^k^> ⇪ t: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<freeflying> gfrog, smzdm上的都是高大上的啊
<Lattice> 咱们这个频道有玩PT的大神吗？
<gfrog> freeflying: http://jimgau.pixnet.net/blog/post/36537087-%E5%8F%AF%E7%94%A8iphone%E9%81%99%E6%8E%A7%E7%9A%84%E6%A9%9F%E5%99%A8%E7%90%83-sphero
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 可用iphone遙控的機器球-Sphero @ 教育人の科技生活 :: 痞客邦 PIXNET ::
 * Lattice jumps
<yunfan> http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00BLES1NW/ 这个看起来很不错
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Omax 超簿型 轻巧 笔记本电脑桌C6 黑色-Omax-价格 报价 图片 价格:￥ 96.13
<roylez> yunfan: 盒饭没吃到
<yunfan> roylez: 咋  又没被失业了？
<roylez> yunfan: 没有，对18摸失望了
<yunfan> roylez: 不卡擦你还失望？ 难道你是垂涎那个解约补偿？
<roylez> yunfan: 是啊
<freeflying> yunfan, 尼玛之前我可希望C记能咔嚓我, 结果死活不
<freeflying> yunfan, 毛钱都没拿到
<roylez> freeflying: 渣渣，看来我还要忍着跟你继续同事几个月
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃是因为"个人原因"离职的?
<freeflying> imtxc, 只好主动辞职了啊
<freeflying> roylez, 你个渣渣
<imtxc> freeflying: 改天要不要请我吃贵司食堂的饭
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: roylez 在贵摸混吃等死吧
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫到现在还没在上面找到我啊
<roylez> freeflying: 都说了bluepage上没有狒狒
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1, 混不了多久啊
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 入网了啊
<freeflying> roylez, 我们team在build up啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 那最后呢？ 给了多少？
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 我休息几天，之后要是没方向，就试试投奔C社，置换～
<freeflying> yunfan, 一毛也没啊
 * MeaCu1pa1 4月份普吉岛度假
<yunfan> freeflying: 那你为毛主动来？
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1, 啧啧
<freeflying> yunfan, 无聊了
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 吃光用光回来要饭
<yunfan> freeflying: 肯定是涨薪大于损失  你们这些搞金融的都懂得止损的道理
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa1: 你怎么不想混18摸了
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: 不是我不想，是丫不让我混了好不
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa1: 额 那c记很容易混？
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: C记要发Patent么？要Own产品么？
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: gfrog: 不要吧？
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: 你当R&D就是写代码啊？
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa1: 不晓得 感觉c记不是人多的那种
<gfrog> M
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: R&D要的是没边的吹啊，忽悠尚且是有料的忽悠
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 土壕蛋又打球去了！！
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: R&D是没边的吹啊
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 我们办公室走掉了一大半去打球……
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1, 啥
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 不错，来上海开分舵啊
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: ?
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa1: 那你要是混进去 岂不是得北上去为人民服雾了？
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 我们是上海公司北京分舵
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 上海公司早就注册了，还有办公室
<MeaCu1pa1> yunfan: 我自然在本地忽悠，要travel就travel
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa1: 啧啧
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa1: 要是能 阿蛋早离开帝都了
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 老实说，JD里的技术点，我都不怎么懂的
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 那啥，我们以前是印度公司北美分舵
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 来嘛，怕啥
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: IBM是印度公司北美分舵，HP是新加坡公司北美分舵
<MeaCu1pa1> 魔都的好处，我展示过给啊蛋了
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1, 现在大多是印度公司北美分舵了
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 你们那活不错啊其实，就是给个18摸来的大姐占了是不是？
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1, 魔都夏天太热, 冬天太冷
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 我其实看上你们那活得～打杂我最喜欢
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 嗯，还有SE啊
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 麻痹，根本没open啊
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 那个大姐的活儿要不停travel啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 有吗? 那我回去了
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: travel我不怕～哈哈
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 貌似只有北京有office-based，其他都是home based
<freeflying> gfrog, 堵了哭胖的路
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然有，刚开一个
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 你回去吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 发JD来看看
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 必须BJ office based是吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 我找找啊
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 我那天发你的俩不都是home based
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1, 前提是他们得给我raise才行啊
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 如果你想在上海那个小办公室里蹲坑看门可能也行……
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 那种忽悠，没边啊，连freeflying都留不住
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 看门的那个，有jd么？
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 我无所谓的～
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 好像没，目前上海没人在办公室
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 就是了...
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 妈蛋啊，office based-BJ只有一个
<MeaCu1pa1> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp;jsessionid=E365C86779723DF728AB1AEF28AE4D25.NA10_primary_jvm?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=730
<^k^> MeaCu1pa1: ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog> freeflying: C社网站慢出翔，才打开首页……
<MeaCu1pa1> office 才一个
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 你没发现那是Oracle的Taleo么
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 很多公司都用了
<MeaCu1pa1> 全中国office + home based才6个opening
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 难怪
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 嘿嘿，我先玩两天游戏...
<MeaCu1pa1> 唉，这啥日子，休息在家还要早起送儿子晚上接老婆
<MeaCu1pa1> 妈单老子一走了之来找你们吸毒算了...
<gfrog> freeflying: 卡出个翔
<nyfair> 哈？你们已经从c记出去了？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 想问一下现在Linux下最好的终端中文显示输入解决方案是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455927 统计信息: 发表于 由 雾之魂魄 — 2014-02-26 18:04
<gfrog> freeflying: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=688
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog> freeflying: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=721
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog> freeflying: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=752
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog> onlylove: 来我社扛机箱吧…… https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=693
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ err: no title
<freeflying> gfrog, Location : Tokyo
<onlylove> gfrog: regular还是contractor
<gfrog> freeflying: 有个aisa home based
<onlylove> gfrog: 多少米
<gfrog> onlylove: contractor
<nyfair> 大大，我要应聘tokyo那个
<onlylove> gfrog: 工作看起来不错……
<nyfair> tokyo房价太贵，我在魔都whatathome可乎？
<gfrog> nyfair: 乃没看 MeaCu1pa1 都想着北上帝都来吸毒呢。 lol
<yunfan> nyfair: 新片出的时候记得通知我等
<bokuno> 什么新片
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 其实如果可能别来，我有咽炎，这几天难受的要死
<yunfan> 店长推荐那种
<onlylove> bokuno: tokyo的新片，自己想
<bokuno> 呃
<yunfan> 还没看过给程序员定制的
<yunfan> 最好出个什么皮鞭+PM什么的角色
<huntxu> gfrog: OS里说可以用quantum建路由，其实是啥玩意
<huntxu> gfrog: 难道其实就是ovs再加出口的地方nat？
<huntxu> freeflying: ^
<nyfair> 听说g婊最近又被打脸了
<gfrog> huntxu: 还能有啥。就是这玩意
<bokuno> 问个问题，我是KDE桌面，开机后进入桌面，但是桌面壁纸出现之后就黑屏，然后 只能新开一个X进入系统，是用U盘启动的。请问是怎么回事？
<huntxu> gfrog: 我一直以为它拿个虚拟机做。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 看来我高估它了。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 渣渣一坨
<nyfair> ffmpeg那帮人，自己跟着g婊的标准弄了个vp9，效率是g婊自家的3倍
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> nyfair: vp8就比google的快
 * imtxc 没带雨伞, 还真下雨了我擦
<huntxu> nyfair: ffmpeg那帮人不正常 lol
<nyfair> onlylove: vp8本来是on2的，被g婊收购而已
<huntxu> nyfair: g家会和小米一样，“不服跑个分”
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以不知道google怎么做的
<onlylove> imtxc: 下雨了么……我也没带伞
<onlylove> 赶紧下班
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 都湿了
<October21> h264
<nyfair> 人家现在高调宣布信版本不依赖libvpx了，乃们随便测
<nyfair> 不过现在x265也越来越像样了，真不觉得vp9有未来
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • iwlist的问题。百思不得其解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455928 是arm环境下的没显示器的一个设备。 首先我编辑了/etc/network/interfaces auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp wpa-ssid "ubuntu" wpa-psk "ubuntukey" 每次开机，都能自动连接到wifi。 这不，经常公司和家里两个Wi-Fi，
<nyfair> onlylove: 最主要被关心的问题还不是效率，是画质
<October21> 支持 vp9 是开源所导向的
<bokuno> 你们都是写程序的吗:)
<nyfair> bokuno: -1
<nyfair> 你们谁要+1
<yunfan> bokuno: 也有人是拍片的 :]
<bokuno> 我对IRC不熟，怎么插入别人的名字呢，像刚才这样的'bokuno: XXX'
<onlylove> 下班下班，希望别被淋雨
<nyfair> bokuno: 你可以搜番号，诸如YF-003 YF-005之类的就是那个yunfan主演的
<bokuno> =-O我知道点，但不怎么看的
<yunfan> nyfair: hoho 看来你都领班了
<yunfan> 话说上周我去魔都 在个店里喝饮料  隔壁有个女的在大声练日语  当时我就在想 这么辛苦跑过去 最后拍片销回来 又是何苦呢
<bokuno> 上海日企很多
<bokuno> IRC频道貌似就#freenode 这个频道热闹点吧，其它的貌似都冷清
<yunfan> 另外魔都有不少类似岛国普通女性的面孔 比帝都好多了
<yunfan> 我去机场时候 还有个mm跟我问路 真是挺赞的 可惜有人了
<bokuno> 你去过岛国？
<leeeee> ==  为什么我写好的东西再打开说快捷方式已更改？
<leeeee> 我明明另存为了。。
<leeeee> 崩溃。。。
<bokuno> 不明
<leeeee> 就是我word明明另存到桌面了  关了之后  桌面找不到了
<bokuno> 昨天听电台，主持人说明明节目录音保存了，但看到的却是一个1KB的文件
<leeeee> 我在最近使用的word下打开我写的那个  出来说快捷方式已更改。。就。。白写了
<leeeee> 我真的不想重写啊  真的找不回来了嘛？
<bokuno> 这个我不懂，既然已经另存了，应该在的
<bokuno> 是不是文件太多了看花眼了:)
<leeeee> 如果在的话  在最近使用的word下打开相应名称会有的呀
<leeeee> 可是我打开却说文件不存在TT
<leeeee> 好几千字啊  案例分析啊
<bokuno> 我有时在我的android系统中找应用时应用太多了 找好几次才找到
<leeeee> October21: 快点帮帮学姐
<leeeee> October21: 我的作业明明另存到桌面上，但是没有了。打开最近使用的word我写的那个，说该快捷方式所指向的项目已经更改或移动。。。无法使用。。。
<perr> 乃改名字了?
<leeeee> == 是的。。
<leeeee> 这样就找不回来了？？
<bokuno> perr:刚才 #freenode 那个用户是你/
<bokuno> ？
<leeeee> perr: 怎么找回来啊？？  不想重写啊
<perr> bokuno: 这都被你侦查到了>
<perr> ?
<perr> leeeee: 你改了名字.就是另一个文件了.用原来的链接自然不行.要搜搜,应该还在
<bokuno> 没有啊，只是看到名字相同，看了下信息而已
<leeeee> 怎么搜啊  急求啊  今天要交。。
<perr> leeeee: 看看链接的目标,得到目录信息,看看那个目录
<perr> 右键属性
<freeflying> huntxu, OS就是垃圾
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在一个多层目录（4层）下，如何找出最大文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455929 一个目录下有若干“子”目录，每个子目录下又有若干“孙”目录.....共有4层目录。每层目录里 都有若干大小不等的文件。 现在要找出其中“最大”的文件，如果使用“file manager”，
<^k^>  ─> 一层一层找太费时。 如何使用"find"命令一次就找到“最大”的文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-02-26 19:04
<huntxu> freeflying: 乃终于可以正大光明黑了么。。。
<leeeee> == 什么连接的目标？桌面没有快捷方式啊
<perr> leeeee: 乃改成啥名字了?
<perr> leeeee: 忘了?
<leeeee> 律师事务考题作业。。。
<perr> 搜他看看呀
<perr> bokuno: 你待那干啥?
<perr> bokuno: 我就是想抢这个nick
<freeflying> huntxu, 是啊
<leeeee_> 搜索里面没有。。
<leeeee_> 然后差点关机。。。
<perr> 不幸的娃
<leeeee_> == 就找不回来了？？？
<leeeee_> 不要啊。。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么Mozilla Fierfox浏览器，自动退出？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455930 退出后，就有这个信息。（图） 统计信息: 发表于 由 eng — 2014-02-26 19:13
<bokuno> perr: 没干什么 ，看到那里面有消息就去看看
<perr> bokuno: 好习惯.
<leeeee_> ==  别放弃治疗啊！！！！
<bokuno> 你的文件还没找到吗
<perr> leeeee_: 乃是打开word,然后编辑,然后另存为?
<perr> leeeee_: 还是打开文件,然后编辑,然后另存为?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有关arm-linux-gcc的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455931 我的电脑装的是ubuntu12.04 我sudo source /etc/profile 后，arm-linux-gcc 可以用，但是过了一段时间后又找不到arm-linux-gcc 这条命令 root@jing:/home/rootfs/examples/leds# arm-linux-gcc -v arm-linux-gcc: command not found 不知道是什么原因。 e
<^k^>  ─> xport PATH=$PATH:/opt/opt/FriendlyARM/toolschain/4.5.1/bin 这是/etc/profile里配置 arm-linux-gcc的路径 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖游四方 — 2014-02-26 19:16
<leeeee_> 我是本来昨天写好了 今天加了部分 最后另存为  另存为的时候改了名字  存在桌面上
<leeeee_> 然后就消失了。。。
<perr> 无能为力,考虑吃饭
<leeeee_> 靠  重写！！！！
<perr> 我的文件都是双份的.
<leeeee_> 悲催。。。
<leeeee_> 幸好我昨天保存了一个
<leeeee_> 不然真的要崩溃了。。
<bokuno> 我是U盘一份文件，本地硬盘一份，然后酷盘上面还有一份
<leeeee_> == 算了  等会再聊吧  我真是心力交瘁
<lainme> leeeee_: 用会保存历史版本的网盘同步
<bokuno> lainme: 网盘可以，不过我一般用网盘做备份，并不是总有internet连接的
<perr> 推荐用git.哈哈哈
<leeeee_> lainme: 反正就是目前我没法救了不是？
<leeeee_> 泪目。。。
<leeeee_> 正在重写中
<leeeee_> 终于写完了  太感人了。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mozilla使用新语言Rust开发新的浏览器布局引擎Servo http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455932 Mozilla试图在多核和移动时代重新发明浏览器。 它正与三星合作开发一个新的浏览器布局引擎Servo，设计不受任何旧有代码的限制，打破现代浏览器的性能枷锁。Servo使用Mozilla的新语言
<bokuno> 每次连上freenode.net都花好长时间，用的pidgin.
<alvin_rxg> Title: About the Network (@ freenode.net)
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 噩耗：Yunio云诺免费网盘不再免费了，以后只有收费模式，请大家赶紧保存数据 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455933 尊敬的云诺网盘用户： 云诺（Yunio）项目创于 2011 年，解决用户对于文件同步和分享的需要。经过数周日以继夜的开发，云诺首版赢得了广泛赞誉，
<^k^>  ─> 成为国内云存储领域最早一批的领军产品。历经两年多的持续发展，云诺独树一帜地凭借灵活快捷的操作、精致简约的界面和震撼业界的 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ununtu开不了了，求助大神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455934 原先好好的，装了mysql提示重启，重启之后就进不去了，大小写的指示灯还一直闪个不停，求助大神啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 trionfo — 2014-02-26 21:02
<bokuno> kernel panic
<October21> leeeee_: 不好意思，刚才去同学那聊天去了
<mjkr> 还是java好。写个java的ssh客户端windows运行没有任何问题
<October21> leeeee_: 还好只花了 一个小时
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 不得不对ATI竖起了中指 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455935 LZ的显卡是HD 6630M也就是6600系列。之前一直是用的开源驱动...感觉还凑合虽然不如WINDOWS下强劲 但是也是不错的...直到我今天试了试闭源驱动,整个人都三观尽毁，不得不对ATI竖起中指。帧数比开源少了一半神
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有什么办法能将WLAN0和ETH0桥接起来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455936 想让ETH0和WLAN0桥接起来，这样从网口进来的数据包就可以直接从无线网卡转发出去，无线网卡收到的数据也能从网口发出去。 一开始想使用BRCTL，但是发现BRCTL不支持WLAN0为AD-HOC模式，而我需要WLA
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 这是为什么呢? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455937 本人大学狗一名,初学shell脚本编程 ,于今日在网上搜寻一个案例进行学习,总是在末尾报出错误:语法错误,未预期的文件结尾.. 我想是在while循环或case 那里 有误,但单独运行 却无错误 ..这是为什么呢?求大神和好心人指点 一
<^k^>  ─> 下.. 程序如下(来自互联网,稍微修改了一下).运行的是 12.04版本的ubuntu ...采用 gedit编写的 存放在 /home/cxp/linuxtest目录下 #!/home/cxp/linuxtest/ba …
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 有什么办法能将WLAN0和ETH0桥接起来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455938 想让ETH0和WLAN0桥接起来，这样从网口进来的数据包就可以直接从无线网卡转发出去，无线网卡收到的数据也能从网口发出去。 一开始想使用BRCTL，但是发现BRCTL不支持WLAN0为AD-HOC模式，而我
<^k^>  ─> 需要WLAN0在AD-HOC模式上，所以不能使用BRCTL。 现在请教下，还有什么办法能够将WLAN0和ETH0桥接起来？或者用什么办法能让ETH0收到的数据从W …
<czk_> alpha080: ask
<czk_> beefcafe: i am a new student!
<leeeee_> October21: 那是因为我昨天保存了一个基础的稿子
<leeeee_> 不然我就真要崩溃了
<October21> leeeee_: 你还是留了一手
<leeeee_> 嗯 是啊。。。
<leeeee_> 去交作业 然后整个寝室都是89年的 说三岁隔一代
<czk_> 大家好，我是ubuntu新手。。
<bokuno> 你好
<czk_> 怎么查看频道主题啊？
<bokuno> 输入 /topic
<czk_> 我写/topic怎么不管用呢？
<czk_> 提示这个错误呢Insufficient arguments for command.
<October21> czk_: 你要做什么？
<czk_> 查看频道主题啊
<czk_> October21: 我想查看频道主题，浏览下
<October21> 你什么客户端？
<czk_> 在火狐的浏览器上啊
<czk_> 应该是内嵌的吧
<bokuno> October21: 这个还要分客户端吗
<October21> czk_: 我没用过这个客户端
<czk_> October21: 推荐下吧？
<October21> bokuno: 各个客户端的能力不一
<czk_> 恩
<October21> IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<kves> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<bokuno> 我用的pidgin
<October21> bokuno: 那个不错啊
<October21> czk_: 网页上的这个我不熟悉
<October21> 我用的是 Irssi 可以使用 /topic 这个命令
<czk_> October21: 哦，谢谢！
<October21> Insufficient arguments for command.
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<October21> 这句话的意思是你给的参数不够吧？
<October21> czk_: ？
<czk_> October21: 哦，我试试
<October21> czk_: 你可以看看客户端的帮助
<October21> 我并不是说你的客户端不行
<czk_> October21: 好的 ！
<czk_> 避免被鄙视、无视、甚至踢飞的 IRC 守则  1. 直接写出问题   各种单句"hi", "大家好“,“*有人么”都可被视为捣乱，拒绝理睬。
<czk_> 这个帖子说的好吓人哦
<czk_> 我以为聊天室气氛很紧张呢
<czk_> 原来很和谐的 啊！嘿嘿
<October21> czk_: 没有规矩不成方圆
<October21> 那是城管的话 :)
<leeeee_> == 我没有以上行为 也被踢过！！！
<leeeee_> 所以要乖乖的 不要闹
<October21> l
<October21> l
<October21> leeeee_: 你例外
<czk_> 哈哈，那是当然。肯定遵守规定啦
<October21> 不要随便给别人取外号哦
<czk_> October21: 谢谢提醒
<leeeee_> 拜托 蛋蛋又不是我取的
<October21> 你可以不叫，你没看到他带帽子吗？
<zenNamaste> leeeee_: no zuo no dai
<zenNamaste> 错了
<zenNamaste> no zuo no die
<czk_> 哈哈
<October21> leeeee_: 小心带帽子的人
<leeeee_> 你才作呢
 * zenNamaste 脑筋越来越不好使了我
<zenNamaste> leeeee_: 对, 我也作, 但是我也是op, 所以死的可能性比你低
<leeeee_> 居然拼音英文混用
<leeeee_> == 死就死呗
<zenNamaste> leeeee_: 原来你有这种大无畏的精神!
<zenNamaste> leeeee_: 我决定多成全你
 * zenNamaste 是最平易近人的op了. 你想被t, 我一定满足.
<lalalluluprince> ...
<October21> zenNamaste: 关键是能主持公道
<zenNamaste> October21: 公道好难.
<zenNamaste> October21: 比如你有两个孩子, 都是亲生的, 都很可能偏爱其中一个.
<zenNamaste> October21: 况且, 我多数时候都是吓唬吓唬.
<October21> 唉，算了我有扯到一个没用的话题
<October21> s/有/又
<leeeee_> ==  切
<leeeee_> 居然十点半了
<maplebeats> leeeee_, 是啊
<maplebeats> leeeee_, 你居然还敢叫蛋蛋
<czk_> October21, 你好，我是用xchat了
<czk_> 哈哈
<czk_> 使用
<maplebeats> czk_, 我也是用的xchat
<leeeee_> 他又不在
<October21> 网页那个貌似有延迟
<czk_> 哦，我不知道。。
<mjkr> xchat还需要X，一点用都没有
<czk_> 嗯嗯
<maplebeats> leeeee_, 在的时候也可以叫的
<czk_> maplebeats, 你好
<October21> 不要装X
<maplebeats> mjkr, 不要X啊，我的Xchat Azure运行上好，没有装X
<October21> czk_: 直接 tab 补全人名
<mjkr> xchat不是有gtk依赖吗？
<czk_> October21：对的
<czk_> October21,
<mjkr> maplebeats: 你说的是什么xchat？
<maplebeats> mjkr, mac版的xchat
<leeeee_> 算了吧  我怕他
<maplebeats> leeeee_, 哈哈，真乖
<czk_> 昵称后面带冒号还是都好？
<maplebeats> leeeee_, 好孩子，来叔叔给你糖吃
<czk_> 逗号？
<October21> czk_: 带不带无所谓
<leeeee_> 我不喜欢吃糖
<mjkr> 晕倒
<October21> 那是客户端的行为
<October21> czk_: 别人会收到提示的
<czk_> October21, 哦哦，谢谢。那别人给我说的话在哪里提示呢？还是仅仅是个表示作用？
<czk_> October21, 有提示？类似于@？？
<October21> czk_: 客户端会作出反映的，具体xchat我不熟悉
<czk_> October21, 哦哦。。。谢谢了
<maplebeats> October21, 会有反应的
<October21> czk_: 我这边是 nick 高亮
<maplebeats> czk_, 我这里的xchat会跳
<czk_> October21, maplebeats  好的，谢谢！
<leeeee_> 为什么我在派的上上不了
<October21> 有的客户端会像 qq 那样弹出泡泡，比如ubuntu自带的就是
<maplebeats> leeeee_, 啥？
<maplebeats> leeeee_, 上上不了？
<czk_> October21, 嗯嗯
<leeeee_> 我用ipad上ubuntu上不了啊
<October21>  maplebeats leeeee_ 用水果的豪
<czk_> October21, 我把xchat最小化了，等一分钟你给我说句话，我看看是什么提示。谢谢了哈
<czk_> October21, ok？
<October21> 嗯
<October21> 好人做到底
<leeeee_> 好你个大头鬼
<leeeee_> 豪。。
<zenNamaste> xchat默认发notify的
<October21> 学弟我还在用低端 Android 机
<maplebeats> October21, 打工半年多，只买了个mac
<October21> czk_: 测试……
<mjkr> lol
<maplebeats> October21, 我用的手机还是中兴V880
<mjkr> ^k^: 老大终于归位了？
<October21> maplebeats: 我弄了个 N880E
<czk_> October21, 没发现有什么提示啊？
<^k^> mjkr, 你喜欢跟我说话吗？  22:54 
<bokuno> maplebeats: 我的 还是中兴X876的，一年前买的青橙M3 坏了
<czk_> 聊起来手机啦？
<maplebeats> bokuno, 壕
<czk_> 小米2a。。。嘿嘿`
<October21> czk_: 可能需设置吧？我不熟悉，我一直用 Irssi
<czk_> 断电了，大家再见吧
<maplebeats> czk_, 壕
<czk_> October21, 嗯嗯再见。。
<mjkr> ^k^: 啊，测试java的ssh的client中
<October21> czk_: 886
<^k^> mjkr, 我们以前从来没有谈论它。  22:55 
<October21> 小米2a 不用抢的
<maplebeats> ^k^, 这要多无聊才会你和讲话。。。。
<^k^> maplebeats, 那只是你的想法。  23:17 
<mjkr> lol. 以前我们抢着跟kk讲话
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-27
<ofan> 色大象不在？
<knownbad> 找到工作没？
<ofan> knownbad: 没 在找
<knownbad> 不好找还是没找着合适的？
<knownbad> 羊肉串不是帮了你？
<sjd_zeus> 各位，早上好呀
<October21> sjd_zeus: 早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38505
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 依靠IDE让你变成一位差劲的程序员？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • linux下围棋爱好者的福音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455943 http://www.playok.com/ 不多解释，简单注册即可，无需任何客户端限制。 感觉都是国外的棋手，我和日本、台湾、泰国、英国等棋手都切磋过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2014-02-27 9:29
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38503
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 暴雪证实计划向玩家出售60美元的90级角色升级商品
<czk_> 大家早上好！
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有关于ip地址变成127.0.01的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455944 菜鸟求教 我安装了ubuntu12.10的，之前插上网线用命令ifconfig还有ip地址的！现在插上网线发现ip地址变成127.0.0.1，而且没有出现eth0的ip地址，显示的是lo的！ 怎么回事？？求大神帮忙 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 Little_yan — 2014-02-27 9:49
<onlylove> 新买的优盘，发现把它从壳子里面拿出来略困难……
<October21> 不要买椟还珠
<onlylove> 费好大力气拿出来了……居然USB口也是塑料的……
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/615719.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【必恩威 钥匙U盘】必恩威（PNY）钥匙U盘8GB（蓝色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> 好小只，比想象中的小
<October21> onlylove: 我买过 PNY 的内存卡，那个包装的确很牢固
<onlylove> 突然后悔了，这塑料的USB口会不会不耐磨……
<onlylove> 我应该买那种薄的单面的
<onlylove> 算了，反正是拿来当系统安装盘用的，平时不会用到
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38507
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 用基于WebGL的BabylonJS把3D扫描模型分享给小伙伴
<onlylove> 大多数人在20到30岁就已经过完自己的一生。 一过了这个年龄段, 他们就变成自己的影子, 以后的生命只是在不断重复自己。 ——《约翰·克里斯朵夫》罗曼.罗兰
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu12.04外接键盘失灵是怎么回事啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455945 用的是笔记本，只能用自带的键盘，外接键盘用不了。 对了，外接键盘是和鼠标一起接在一个usb集线器上的，但是鼠标没问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 letv — 2014-02-27 10:04
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<imtxc> onlylove: 薄的单面的也不好
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正我经常弄反
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  10:17 
<onlylove> imtxc: 我无所谓了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只是担心这塑料会不会不耐磨，用次数多了就碎了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: n14到手.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 很赞. 可惜感冒了, 今晚出去少跑点儿
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我早上刷了11km
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 赞.
<onlylove> http://www.zhihu.com/question/22750434
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 开发软件费用为什么这么贵？ - 知乎
<onlylove> 帮忙做个网站，很简单的。就像淘宝那样，800 行吗？最好不超过 1000。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux下使用Windows浏览器插件(比如网银？）新方法----pipelight http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455946 Pipelight 是由 FDS-TEAM团队开发的一个linux 原生浏览器插件，可以将网页中对ActiveX Silverlight等windows专用插件的请求转接到wine，然后再将结果传回浏览器，这样，便可以在linux 原
<^k^>  ─> 生浏览器里面通过wine使用windows插件了。从而解决了很多问题，比如网银盾，一些被windows忽悠的很深的政府部门开发的IE专用网页，等等 …
<onlylove> 我觉得这个插件很玄
<onlylove> 很多东西wine都不能正常运行的
<onlylove> 网银盾，驱动都没
<onlylove> 捣乱呢
<onlylove> http://blog.felixc.at/2014/02/pipelight-let-linux-native-chromium-chrome-support-activex-seamlessly/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Pipelight – 让 Linux 原生 Chromium/Chrome 无缝支持 ActiveX 控件 (看! 网银!) | Felix's Blog
<onlylove> @felixonmars 写的如何使用网银盾的具体指导(中文)  http://blog.felixc.at/2014/02/pipelight-let-linux-native-chromium-chrome-support-activex-seamlessly/
<onlylove> cb的人果然没智商，原文就没提盾
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，跟vp聊天的机会被我搞砸了。
<gfrog> freeflying: vpn连不上……
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 下载了iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode，怎么安装呢？求指点！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455948 按照网卡型号找到了iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode，并拷贝到/lib/firmware，然后呢？ iwconfig还是看不到wlan0什么的 Code: iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions. eth0      no wireless extensions. eth1 
<^k^>  ─>     no wireless extensions. Code: 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300 [8086:4235]    Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:1001] …
<freeflying> gfrog, robbie?
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃的vps居然还断线
<gfrog> freeflying: 最近敏感期啊，叔儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 下周开会了
<freeflying> gfrog, 开啥会啊
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/language_tips/trans/2010-03/09/content_9559898.htm
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 说说“两会”的英译
<roylez> gfrog: 基娃
<czk_> .
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒渣
<freeflying> roylez, 哦
<freeflying> gfrog, 以为贵司又要reorg
<onlylove> sftp 上传文件stalled是为啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 是要reorg了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<freeflying> roylez,  渣乐
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实我该等reorg完再走的
<gfrog> freeflying: 回来吧，叔儿
<freeflying> gfrog, 贵司不要我了
<gfrog> freeflying: 有SE啊，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 不要我啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋会呢……
<freeflying> gfrog, 求带走
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，是我该球带走才是
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 2014开源技术大会3月底召开，开源人可申请免费门票 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455950 由CSDN主办的“开源技术大会·2014” （Open Source Technology Conference 2014，简称OSTC 2014）将于3月30日在北京召开。 具体活动详情如下： 大会主题 ：“启蒙·开源”（Open Mind, Open Source）
<^k^>  ─> 时间 ：2014年3月30日 地点 ：北京·丽亭华苑酒店，海淀区知春路25号 简介 ：本次大会将广泛聚集全国各地的开源参与者和爱好者，并邀请 …
<czk_> ;
<maplebeats> 格式化11块2T的硬盘好慢啊，有没有什么快点的办法
<onlylove> maplebeats: raw disk
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我要做成ext3
<maplebeats> onlylove: 格成ext3
<onlylove> maplebeats: 没办法了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 忍着
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我上班没多久就开始跑脚本，现在才跑到一半不到。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 为啥不用ext4
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不知道
<maplebeats> onlylove: ext4比ext3好在哪儿
<onlylove> maplebeats: 感觉上略快
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 更大的文件, 更多的目录和文件个数
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • mysql 怎么升级到5.6呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455952 网上的看了一头雾水啊。。 很多次失败有没有大神讲的详细一点的干净的ubuntu12.04下安装mysql5.6 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhuhuquan29 — 2014-02-27 11:03
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 剩下的一些, 类似延时拷贝什么的, 不知道ext3有没有
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 读写速度没改善么
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我没听说.
<maplebeats> 那就没啥意思了。。。
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: onlylove: 文件系统的重点在于稳定性, 这一点提升不小.
<freeflying> gfrog, plank你一次可以坚持多久
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: ext4的稳定性比ext3好很多吗？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不过, 考虑到cow/延时分配什么的, 性能肯定有提升.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 俯卧撑不如玩plank啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 啥????
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥？
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不一样呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 俯卧撑是肱三头肌和胸肌
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，我去年伤那一次还没好呢，目前上半身不敢活动
<zenNamaste> freeflying: plank是腹肌
<freeflying> http://exercise.about.com/od/abs/ss/abexercises_10.htm
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Best Ab Exercises - The Plank
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个不用动
<freeflying> :)
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你这需要截肢. 脖子以下, 都给截掉.
<gfrog> freeflying: 举起胳膊都很有压力
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ……
<freeflying> lol
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • Subversion问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455953 我在ubuntu 10.04上装了subversion 1.6.6，所有功能都能用了，最后使用sudo svn copy svn://192.168.1.8/app/pp svn://192.168.1.8/app/pp_branch -m "测试" 始终会提示错误 svn: No repository found in 'svn://192.168.1.8/app' 我的svn路径是 /home/svn/app/pp 和/home/s
<^k^>  ─> vn/app/pp_branch svn启动路径 svnserve -d - r /home/svn 我始终找不到这个错误怎么解决，求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaoxuecheng — 2014-02-27 11:14
<freeflying> gfrog, 贵司新去了个美女recruiter啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼？
<gfrog> freeflying: 谁？
<freeflying> gfrog, Bushra Sarwar
<freeflying> gfrog, 元月就来了
<gfrog> freeflying: 没看过照片，漂亮妞么？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<freeflying> gfrog, 蛋蛋还没进办公室啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 话说你的vps每天会断一次,你知道?
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是vps断，是国内这边断掉。
<freeflying> gfrog, 看你的znc
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼？！
<gfrog> freeflying: 这么操蛋……
<freeflying> gfrog, 找你老板报销, 搞linode吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是我的ssh都连了好几天了，都没事啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，对了，我注册了，但是还没交钱
<onlylove> gfrog: 电信的网？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，我的znc和ssh都没事啊……
<mk3548208> 说到vps，我在上面挂了个vpn，就会经常断，不知道是不是国内的原因
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你有没有起hdfs的时候，遇到节点说进程正在运行，实际没运行，需要重新启动一次的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 等我把这个集群搭好了再告诉你:(
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我还没玩过呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 奇怪, 我的znc每晚都会断呢
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我说的是1.2.1
<onlylove> maplebeats: 经常重启hdfs要两次
<maplebeats> onlylove: 坏掉了吧，哈哈
<onlylove> maplebeats: 总是会有节点说，进程正在运行，登上去啥也没有，然后再重启
<jayk> ;|
<onlylove> freeflying: 据说，仅仅是据说，电信的网每24还是48小时就会断一下
<maplebeats> onlylove: hdfs的<value></value>标签能不能直接写ip？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不写xx-xx-xx-xx
<freeflying> onlylove, 这个和我的znc没关系啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 可以，写ip 然后加上端口
<onlylove> maplebeats: 把主机名替换了就行，hdfs://ip :端口
<maplebeats> onlylove: nnd，这些人坑老子。。。全写x-x-x-x，让我去改所有机器的host文件
<onlylove> maplebeats: 么啥，有好处的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 有啥好处
<onlylove> hosts直接scp下就成
<onlylove> maplebeats: slave不用写ip
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不能scp啊。。。每个机器有自己的host文件
<maplebeats> onlylove: 而且我们是没有root权限的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不对……和slave没啥关系
<onlylove> maplebeats: 没root怎么改hosts
<maplebeats> onlylove: nnd，我都是用权限漏洞绕过去改了host文件
<onlylove> maplebeats: 真小气，连root都不给
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我都把这个漏洞写成了一个pexpect库了，蛋疼
<maplebeats> onlylove: 给root
<maplebeats> onlylove: 但是要申请，几士台机器，我一台一台的申请不蛋疼死，而且还是随机密码
<onlylove> maplebeats: 有root的感觉真好，直接scp……
<onlylove> maplebeats: 说起来，有puppet没
<^k^> 新 魅族 Ubuntu MX3 正式亮相 MWC 2014 世界移动通信大会 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455954 魅族 Ubuntu MX3 正式亮相 MWC 2014 世界移动通信大会 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/273792.htm http://server.chinabyte.com/279/12868779.shtml 三星MWC 2014新品发布会带来了Galaxy S5，外观配置都与此前的剧透相差无几，5.1寸Su
<maplebeats> onlylove: 那是什么
<onlylove> maplebeats: http://puppetlabs.com/puppet/what-is-puppet
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ What is Puppet? | Puppet Labs
<onlylove> maplebeats: 批量管理工具
<maplebeats> onlylove: nnd，我看网上说的必须改hosts文件？这SB设计，这TM还叫集群么，伸缩性好差
<onlylove> http://my.oschina.net/nowayout/tweet/3196300
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 鱼跃此时海，花开彼岸天 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> maplebeats: hosts文件是把ip和主机名对应而已，你有自己的dns一样可以
<onlylove> maplebeats: 就是bind那个东西搞起来略纠结
<onlylove> maplebeats: 但是hostname就麻烦点了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 如果不改那个貌似名字就是localhost
<onlylove> maplebeats: 所以搞集群不是你一个人的事情，要网络来配合
<onlylove> > joke
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38508
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星Tizen OS：没有Android应用的Android克隆
<^k^> onlylove:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5625.html 少儿百科全书 : 口若悬河的推销员向孩子的妈妈推销《少儿百科全书》?/p>他说这本书能够解答孩子提出的任何问题。恰好孩子就在一旁,推销员说:"咱们来作了示范吧,看我是怎么从书上找到你想知道的答案。"孩子于是问他:"上帝坐的是什么牌子的轿
<^k^>  ─> 车?" 推销员:"......。"
<huntxu> > joke
<^k^> huntxu: 不是嫉妒 : 艾丽莎郑重地对珍妮说:你拒绝了阿列克斯是犯了一个错误,现在他和我结婚了,他实在是个好丈夫。 珍妮:我一点也不奇怪,当我拒绝他时,他就说,由于痛苦,他会做出一些极其愚蠢的事。
<onlylove> 突然好想去C记干体力活……
<nyfair> 好无聊，魔都什么时候办次交流会议好让我蹭饭吃
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [猜谜]第一名送正版steam的fez游戏key http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455957 [猜谜]第一名送正版steam的fez游戏key 猜谜地址 http://www.itstoohard.com/puzzle/ohetOOmB 需要您有英文阅读/书写能力。 起因。因为我买了humble bundle 11号正版游戏过均价包。 完了，后续追加游戏有fez。
<caozhijie> 有没有人ubuntu14.04 更新后pinyin输入法看不到中文选词窗口？
<freeflying> nyfair, 腐女来帝都吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 迪卡侬果然不行
<freeflying> imtxc, 你买了?
<imtxc> freeflying: 对啊, 不知道心率准不准,至少表上面的字儿看不清楚, 得侧个角度才能看到,好像没电了
<imtxc> freeflying: 店家给我退了
<imtxc> freeflying: 他这个软的带子看起来倒挺舒服
<zenNamaste> ubu
<freeflying> imtxc, 百锐腾那个吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 或者garmin的
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  13:23 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • DraftSight无法打开dwg文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455958 从官方下载的DraftSight无法打开由AutoCAD2007保存的dwg文件，但由DraftSight保存的2007-2009版dwg文件AutoCAD可以正常打开，操作系统版本ubuntu12.04，DraftSight版本V1R5，求解。 qwa.png 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> xishao1984 — 2014-02-27 13:27
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃不吃饭的?
<gfrog> freeflying: 吃完了，今天Pete大驾光临，吃饭早。
<freeflying> gfrog, 啧啧, 又是大项目啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 又是小日本
<imtxc> freeflying: 我再研究研究 garmin 去
<imtxc> freeflying: 便宜的果然不行
<freeflying> imtxc, Jimmy Rogers给他女儿的忠言里有一条: 买东西要买好的, 便宜的东西大多是在浪费钱
<imtxc> freeflying: 额
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux内核开发技术今日推荐： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455959 Linux内核开发技术今日推荐： http://www.osforce.cn/course/97 大数据Hadoop相关技术今日推荐： http://www.osforce.cn/course/101 Linux系统虚拟化技术今日推荐： http://www.osforce.cn/course/83 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuhua0311 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-02-27 13:52
<freeflying> imtxc, 上garmin fenix 2吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 登山游泳都有了
<imtxc> freeflying: ... 我用不到
<imtxc> freeflying: 从不登山,从不游泳, 现在心肺功能太差,需要锻炼锻炼才想买心率表的
<imtxc> freeflying: 话说 220, 620 之类不是都需要预订么, 你已经到手了?
<freeflying> imtxc, æ°´è´§
<imtxc> freeflying: 哦
<imtxc> freeflying: 在霓虹买的?
<freeflying> imtxc, 某宝啊
<imtxc> freeflying: ...
<imtxc> freeflying: 620 也是软带吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 620吧, 这个心率带很高级的, 能测触地时间这些
<imtxc> freeflying: 豪大大, 不要这样
<freeflying> imtxc, 至少你2年内不会再想去买别的了
<imtxc> 2800 我宁愿买个 SE535 cc zenNamaste
<freeflying> imtxc, 620本身可以作为日常的表带
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 2800, 我宁愿去五次东莞.  cc eexp
<imtxc> freeflying: 我之前刚刚入了一款卡表, 所以.... cc adam8157, eexp, zenNamaste
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 没追求
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 五次?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 都在草地上?
<freeflying> imtxc, 我之前告诉你别入的吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 因为俺不喜欢繁复的装备...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我就跑鞋 + 髌骨带 + 速干的运动衣就够了...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 跑步而已... 又不是去打仗...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 髌骨带的效果如何
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 今晚跑, 前几天的空气, 没办法跑.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 年轻是资本啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我觉得心率表还是有用的
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 体重轻才是资本
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 像我这样的，慢跑都是自残
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 乃的资本比较大
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我目前这个体重和心肺功能很堪忧
<freeflying> gfrog, zenNamaste imtxc 你们最近看啥美剧啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你能有我重?
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 游泳吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 最近? 我就没看过...
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 跑步只适合瘦瘦
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 到年纪了你会后悔的
<imtxc> freeflying: 纸牌屋啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 刚看完
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 水蒸汽也有利于沉淀pm2.5
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 啥, 酷胖的意思是不推荐跑步?
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 是啊，摧残膝盖
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 而且你们这种业余的，根本不会跑步
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 姿势不对更加璀璨膝盖和踝关节
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 我不像您老有私家泳池啊
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: ....
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 就国内那泳池我还是算了
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我没私家泳池，我是从小练过，知道跑步的伤害
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 那什么锻炼方式靠谱
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我以前教练都很爱护我们的，不让多跑
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 你要心肺还是减肥还是长肉？
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 减肥呢?
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 心肺：游泳，减肥：负重哑铃操，长肉：类固醇
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 心肺
<MeaCu1pa> 跑步sux
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 哥是铅球二级运动员，听我的
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: zenNamaste freeflying 三个方式简单明了
<palomino|working> 负重哑铃操是怎么做? MeaCu1pa
<palomino|working> 正在减肥呢 MeaCu1pa
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 你个小蜜, 又出来替破马打字了?
<MeaCu1pa> palomino|working: 找个健身房做几次body pump就知道，见效极其快
<onlylove> freenode的webchat老是不稳……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 破马的小蜜又做啥了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 打字.
<palomino|working> :o
<MeaCu1pa> 要长肉我真心推荐类固醇...反正不是专业人士不用尿检
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> google了一下图片好像是用杠铃做的呀 MeaCu1pa
<MeaCu1pa> palomino|working: 对
<MeaCu1pa> palomino|working: 那个贼有效
<palomino|working> 那只能健身房了。。家里没有。。
<MeaCu1pa> 就是第一天无力，第二天要死的那种有效
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 要死。。
<palomino|working> 噢。。
<palomino|working> bodypump是世上最快的健美体形方法，简单、有趣，塑造人体肌肉形态、提高新陈代谢水平，是对人体的挑战运动，它提高人的力量、耐力、塑造体形，提高肌腱的张力。
<palomino|working> 了解了
<palomino|working> 通过提高新陈代谢水平来减肥啊
<palomino|working> good..
<onlylove> 会不会有副作用……第一天无力第二天要死……
<palomino|working> 周五去练呗。。
<palomino|working> 周六无力周日要死。。
<palomino|working> 周一复活
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我觉得这个需要循序渐进的，突然来一次的话，会受不了
<MeaCu1pa> 肌肉的练习过程就是纤维被破坏然后再生
<palomino|working> 估计就算循序渐进第一次也受不了。。
<MeaCu1pa> 然后body pump的妙处就是强行消耗糖原
<MeaCu1pa> 逼迫你燃烧脂肪
<MeaCu1pa> 几乎是毁灭式的消耗肌肉糖原
<palomino|working> 不错
<MeaCu1pa> 一般的有氧，需要半小时才能消耗点糖原
<onlylove> 脂肪没了继续燃烧蛋白质
<MeaCu1pa> 负重练习是毁灭你的糖原
<MeaCu1pa> 燃烧蛋白质不怕啊，你补充就是
<MeaCu1pa> 不过这样你的代谢水平会非常高，一旦停下.... 参见我
<MeaCu1pa> 我就是超高代谢
<palomino|working> 未受过训练的人参加此项训练后，可以在８—１２周内看到明显的效果
<palomino|working> good
<gfrog> freeflying: 最近再看破产姐妹
<MeaCu1pa> 我高中一个400m跑可以把心律从48下提升到220
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不能停的，
<MeaCu1pa> 代谢超强
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前是唐顿庄园
<MeaCu1pa> 现在妈的，心律直接就是接近80, 废了
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<MeaCu1pa> palomino|working: 我有个兄弟心律42下
<palomino|working> 我擦
<palomino|working> 比舒马赫还低
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕小气
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 天平座黄金圣斗士么?
<palomino|working> ...
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 童虎
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<MeaCu1pa> palomino|working: 平静心律，赶上Armstrong
<MeaCu1pa> palomino|working: 峰值200+
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 我们搞投掷的，必须瞬间兴奋
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 否则铅球铁饼扔不远
<adam8157> 童虎的心跳一年只跳十萬次
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 然后后遗症很厉害...
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 现在就废了
<huntxu> MeaCu1pa: 记得某年环法，有个37次每分钟的。。。
<MeaCu1pa> huntxu: 自行车这个项目....啧啧，都是药罐子
<onlylove> 这供血能力太强了吧
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 不一定，我红细胞体积小，血色素也低
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 所以还是有先天不足
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 到一定程度，真心看天赋
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  14:32 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<imtxc> 中通电话真费劲
<onlylove> imtxc: 你买啥了
<onlylove> 为啥我总是感觉要掉线
<jieroarchl> roylez: 乐乐
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 亚麻过滤
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 掉线吧。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 私奔吧。
<onlylove> 喵的，掉线和私奔啥关系，说完了就跑了
<palomino|working> 他和掉线私奔了
<onlylove> 嗯，这解释不错
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> gfrog: 寄个快递, 快递员直接给我送过去了, 没走流程 毛也查不到 靠
<huntxu> roylez: 每天球渡
<imtxc> adam8157: 同城?
<onlylove> adam8157: 同城？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问什么命令可以查看目前正在运行的显卡信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455961 就是这样 统计信息: 发表于 由 code_new — 2014-02-27 14:36
<adam8157> imtxc: onlylove 步行十来分钟的距离吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 你还寄快递？
<onlylove> adam8157: 你闹那样
<onlylove> adam8157: 钱多了请捐给我
<imtxc> adam8157: 活该给你吞了
<adam8157> onlylove: imtxc 昨天着急回家拿拍儿, 懒得啰嗦
<gfrog> adam8157: 离得太近了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 这包裹的快递费他就一个人收了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不然还得分成
 * adam8157 觉得小昭妹子声音真好听, 给我打好几个电话了
<onlylove> 土豪当名不虚传
<onlylove> adam8157: 下次勾搭下
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的私人客户经理么？
<onlylove> adam8157: 要个电话号码或者微信啥的
 * gfrog 神马时候才能土壕到有金葵花呢……
<onlylove> 求SA工作，求NM工作^
<adam8157> gfrog: 招行前几天给我发账单没了明细, 于是我就投诉了下, 然后小姑娘一直给我打电话通告最新进展
<onlylove> gfrog: 一卡通不就是葵花么
<adam8157> gfrog: 你绝对够了
<gfrog> onlylove: 金葵花！
<gfrog> adam8157: 我只有菊花……
<adam8157> ..........
<gfrog> adam8157: 不像你这么土壕
<imtxc> gfrog: 0开吧,那点管理费乃还是能缴起的..
<adam8157> gfrog: 金葵花可以零开, 但是没有意义啊, 用得着的优惠金卡都有
<gfrog> imtxc: 3600一年管理费，你好有钱……
 * adam8157 的原则是, 不办白金卡, 不办理财卡
<adam8157> gfrog: 金葵花一年管理费1800
<onlylove> 那么贵！
<gfrog> adam8157: 3600吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: http://branch.cmbchina.com/0027/notice/20111212.htm
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 招商银行 -- 分行公告 -- 关于调整“金葵花”卡账户管理费有关事宜的...
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> gfrog: 一直是 150 一月
<gfrog> adam8157: 50w
<adam8157> gfrog: 香港一卡通办了么? 我们办公室最近纷纷在讨论离岸账户和美股港股的事情
<gfrog> imtxc: adam8157 不过金葵花没啥意思
<adam8157> gfrog: 我觉得也是, 金卡实时转账也免费
<gfrog> adam8157: 正准备办，才准备好信用卡账单
<imtxc> NB
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是黑白菜好
<adam8157> gfrog: 港澳签证搞了没?
<gfrog> adam8157: 早有
<imtxc> 都开始办离岸账户了
<adam8157> gfrog: 下周去搞港澳签证
<adam8157> gfrog: 有效期内?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
 * adam8157 想办个自由行还得在北京异地签证...
<imtxc> 香港一卡通?哪家银行的
<onlylove> imtxc: 离岸账户？腐败？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我家那有HK自由行
<imtxc> BOC 么
<adam8157> imtxc: cmb
<imtxc> o
<adam8157> gfrog: 城里人哦
<gfrog> imtxc: cmb o
<gfrog> imtxc: cmb or icbc
<adam8157> imtxc: 工行的是工银亚洲
<imtxc> 高级
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • virutalbox有什么办法向虚拟机发送SysRq组合键? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455962 virutalbox有什么办法向虚拟机发送SysRq组合键? 比如实机可以按Alt+Ctrl+SysRq+S,可以同步磁盘数据,但虚拟机按同样的组合键,或者Host+SysRq+S,都没用. 顺便再提一下另一个问题,就是虚拟机的显示器
<^k^>  ─> 大小(不是分辨率),有没有办法调整?(比如虚拟机运行着一个根本不支持分辨率调整的OS) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-02-27 14:51
<adam8157> gfrog: 不过估计用不着了快, 我就没准备办了
<gfrog> adam8157: 肉翻吧，壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 没戏啊 一个月说啥也来不及了
<October21> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/lxml/2.3
<^k^> ⇪ t: 503 => Net::HTTPServiceUnavailable for https://pypi.python.org/pypi/lxml/2.3 -- unhandled responsein get head
<October21> https://pypi.python.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 503 => Net::HTTPServiceUnavailable for https://pypi.python.org/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<October21> what's up?
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 出逃吧。豪。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 渡我
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 无门
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 海岸线都是空的，是政治阻碍了你
<gfrog> adam8157: 肉翻吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 没 #下限 ，无 #节操 ，每天求靠谱人肉 #翻墙 机会。
<gfrog> adam8157: 肉翻吧
<roylez> huntxu: .
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 听说你和掉线私奔了？
<imtxc> freeflying: 对比了一圈, 没发现 220 跟 620 的区别, 除了 620 贵 1ｋ
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 没有。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 什么意思？
<czk_> October21: 在么？
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 1k元就是品质
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你刚才和我说，掉线吧，私奔吧，然后你就消失了
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 能不能不要这么高端
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 你要明白三星就是比什么台电贵1000啊
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 这不是三星和台电的差距，是三星和三星的差距
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 搞品牌内竞争不行？
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 台电这牌子还在？做啥的来着
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 最低价的平板电脑
<onlylove> cherrot: 优盘，MP3
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 昨天用了一台试试了呢。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 现在还有么？
<cherrot> onlylove: 哦对 应该是做那个起家的 我就说名字这么熟悉
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 兔子
<freeflying> imtxc, 620支持wifi, 有步频, 心率带更高级, 后续支持骑车
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 么么哒
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 我错了。我是恶人。我忏悔。
<imtxc> freeflying: 220 也有步频, 心率带都是 HRM3 啊
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 你把人家姑娘怎么了？
<freeflying> imtxc, 220的不是
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃肯定看错了
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 那是咋了
<freeflying> imtxc, 还有待机时间
<imtxc> freeflying: http://imagebin.org/296088
<freeflying> imtxc, http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/09/garmins-running-watches.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ First look at Garmin’s new FR620 & FR220 GPS running watches | DC Rainmaker
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 我的人生让我自己糟蹋了哈——所以我忏悔
<onlylove> 测试
<imtxc> freeflying: 好像是高级那么一点点
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  15:19 
<freeflying> imtxc, 这哥们也确实说喜欢220点
<imtxc> freeflying: 因为220 有骚红色啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 不过你没支持蓝牙4.0的手机, 还是带wifi的比较爽
<imtxc> 我也就是看看, 220 要 1880, 比我的casio 还贵了
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 你竟然是用 163邮箱的啊。
<adam8157> cherrot: 鄙视你
<imtxc> cherrot: 居然不用 qq.com 邮箱
<alvin_rx1> Title: 腾讯首页 (@ qq.com)
<cherrot> jieroarchl:  国内帐号都用163  懒得看垃圾邮件  cc adam8157
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 当妈。
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 哦。car 开头的那个。
 * adam8157 脑容量不够handle多个邮箱
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 为啥不行？
<freeflying> imtxc, 当初我可是劝过你不要卡表吧
<cherrot> jieroarchl:  我有个 gmail 做私人邮箱， 有个 @cherrot.com 的，剩下的就是 qq的和 163了  噗。。
<alvin_rx1> Title: Cherrot碎碎念 | Let's hack! (@ cherrot.com)
<imtxc> freeflying: 没事儿, 那表来了还能出去
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 老外真喜欢在中关村血拼。 lol
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 好多啊好多啊。。。
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 那就确认了。
<cherrot> jieroarchl: cherrot域名的用来注册国外账号和订阅邮件列表  自从家里gmail被封后  里面积攒了不知道多少未读……
 * cherrot 为什么没人做webmail和邮件客户端收信规则的同步功能……
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 给钱干啥？
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 我终于意识到自己最近该消停购买任何东西了。
<jusss> cherrot: 163的反垃圾邮件几乎没用。。。。我瞎编的一个域名给163发邮件竟然没被spam 扣扣倒是直接拉垃圾箱了
 * jieroarchl 是随随性的。
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 感谢。
<cherrot> jusss: 所以用来注册帐号用~ 国内网站发邮件从来不节制
<cherrot> jusss: 当然facebook和twitter也好不到哪去
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 噗  感谢啥。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 是, 我组台湾同事来也是去淘电子产品
<adam8157> g
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么mini路由啦, usb电脑啦
<jusss> cherrot: tw一直给我的扣扣发邮件 扣扣好几次都建议我直接把它拉垃圾箱里
<nyfair> 台巴子
<gfrog> adam8157: 各种山寨奇葩
<jieroarchl> cherrot:不想算账了，就这样吧。。。
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 不公平。。。
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 么么哒
 * cherrot 被人包养的感觉真好 
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<nyfair> 好无聊
<nyfair> 群主发工资
<freeflying> nyfair, 找个炮友
<roylez> cherrot: 被爆菊了？
<nyfair> freeflying: 这个channel你id在最上面，你发工资！
<freeflying> nyfair, 你来我发你
<cherrot> roylez: 我是批发肥皂的主席。。
<palomino|working> ......
<nyfair> 红包拿来
<freeflying> adam8157, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001TUZOBK/?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.com: Rockport Men's Schemerhorn Oxford: Shoes
 * roylez 突然发现 imdb 解封了
<October22> 去年4月的事吧？
<roylez> freeflying: 丑的一吡
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog 那里能下到纸牌屋
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是神马？
<freeflying> roylez, 在18摸忽悠不得准备点行头吗
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃不看美剧啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太看。
<gfrog> freeflying: 你要下啥？ 我可以帮你迅雷
<freeflying> gfrog, 纸牌屋
<cherrot> freeflying: 我可以搜旋风离线 2333
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.yyets.com/resource/28793 这个？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我都是sohu看得
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 纸牌屋,House of Cards,第2季连载中,美剧,下载,美国,资源下载,中文字幕下载,连载,YYeTs|[人人影视原创翻译双语字幕][已更新第2季第13集初版]-人人影视
<imtxc> freeflying: 我等你过两天不喜欢620了出的时候接盘 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 对
<freeflying> adam8157, 下周出差看不了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 1080P？
<freeflying> cherrot, 给我个账号呗
<adam8157> freeflying: 去UK?
<freeflying> gfrog, 720的就好
<freeflying> adam8157, 澳门啊
<gfrog> freeflying: roger
<freeflying> imtxc, 现在出给你吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 问题你迅雷下了,我咋从你那里拿到呢
<cherrot> freeflying: 是我司会员就行貌似  不过搜索只内部开放
<gfrog> freeflying: 发wget链接啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 你才用了几天...
<gfrog> freeflying: 你忘了我咋给你cisco视频的了？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 好
<nyfair> imdb什么时候被墙过？
<freeflying> gfrog, 迅雷的会员几米一年啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 卧槽 土壕
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥土豪
<gfrog> freeflying: 15一个月吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 2900出给你啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 壕，买了之后求共享
<freeflying> gfrog, apple tv上能用不
<freeflying> nyfair, 蛋蛋才是壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 离线？
<freeflying> nyfair, 他还能保养你
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.yyets.com/resource/28793
<nyfair> freeflying: 可以，迅雷云播
<gfrog> freeflying: 没试过，但是ios上没问题
<imtxc> freeflying: 豪
<freeflying> gfrog,  ipad能airplay到小米盒子上不
<nyfair> freeflying: 渣雷不充会员也能看视频，会员能下载原始视频而不是渣雷二压的480p
<gfrog> freeflying: 那要看小米盒子有没有airplay，估计都有，反正就是装个android app嘛
<nyfair> freeflying: 反正求共享会员，我要下11区小黄油
<freeflying> gfrog, ipad上的airplay咋玩啊
<freeflying> nyfair, 没米买啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 10cny/m，你跟我说没米？
<nyfair> 每天3毛钱
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟盒子放一个网络里，如果ipad能搜到你的盒子，放片儿的时候就有个按钮让你选在哪个屏幕上播
 * adam8157 送一张2D电影票
<nyfair> adam8157: 给我
<adam8157> afk
<freeflying> nyfair, 我要买尿布啊
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa1:  负重哑铃停下来之后体重马上恢复?
<freeflying> gfrog, 是airdrop吗
<nyfair> freeflying: 你买尿布干嘛
<happyaron> nyfair: 他是奶爸。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vsftpd+mysql+pam_mysql虚拟认证，修改完etc/vsftpd.conf，vsftpd无法重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455964 liuw@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service vsftpd restart Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been conver
<^k^>  ─> ted to an Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities, e.g. stop vsftpd ; start vsftpd. The restart(8) utility is also available. vsftpd start/pre-start, p …
<gfrog> freeflying: sent.
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog: ?
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  16:02 
<freeflying> gfrog, 720的都2.2G一个啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，没注意
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似拖到ipad里时都会被压缩吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 刚接了个电话
<adam8157> nyfair: 要么? 发给你
<adam8157> nyfair: 不知道有效期是到明天 还是下个月
<adam8157> freeflying: 去澳门不玩儿竟然躲着看纸牌屋
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> adam8157: ？
<freeflying> adam8157, 没钱啊
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 蓉蓉，都互换你
<happyaron> 。。。
<freeflying> happyaron, 恭喜成为C记正式员工啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 额。。。饭会请啦不用担心。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 见着有份！
<happyaron> huntxu: 好
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> happyaron: C家的员工都是土豪 adam8157 gfrog
<adam8157> happyaron: 赞
<happyaron> huntxu: 我是苦逼
<freeflying> happyaron, 你这是要出血的节奏啊
<freeflying> huntxu, +1
<adam8157> huntxu: 我是苦逼
<huntxu> 还有一个练满级土豪出来的 freeflying
<huntxu> lol
<happyaron> huntxu: +10086
<freeflying> huntxu, 扯, 我是屌丝
<adam8157> huntxu: +10086
<happyaron> freeflying: 出呗，得谢谢大家给我的各种支持。
<huntxu> 满级的都在18摸啊，看乐乐，人生赢家的节奏
<huntxu> 还有 MeaCu1pa1
<happyaron> huntxu: 没错啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 酷胖已经领盒饭了
<happyaron> adam8157: 啥意思
<adam8157> happyaron: N+3
<freeflying> gfrog, airplay不如lightning转hdmi来的简单吧
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 "最美中国"壁纸征集大赛启动！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455965 为配合Ubuntu Kylin首个长期支持版（LTS）的发布，Ubuntu Kylin社区将于2014年1月25日至4月1日举办"最美中国” 壁纸征集活动，面向所有爱好者征集最美Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 桌面壁纸。无论您是否“专业
<^k^>  ─> ”，只要您有一双发现美的眼睛，在这个“马上有一切”的神奇年度，马上拿起您的相机或画笔吧。 活动详情及奖励方式请访问：http://w …
<happyaron> adam8157: 额
<freeflying> adam8157, c记当初不炒我
<gfrog> freeflying: airplay不用接线啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 每天上班优酷啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 你老板不厚道
<freeflying> huntxu, 你啊?
<freeflying> happyaron, 是啊, 相当的不厚道
<huntxu> freeflying: 对付不炒的绝招啊
<huntxu> 乐乐就整天看图的
<freeflying> huntxu, 我看优酷他也不知道啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 人家WFH
<happyaron> huntxu: 老板眼不见心不烦
<huntxu> lol
 * adam8157 送一张今天明天的2D电影票
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 你去卖了吧。。。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 不卖 送
<jieroarchl> adam8157 说明你认为这是好东西？
<freeflying> gfrog, 2014-02-27 16:17:12 (2.50 MB/s) - ‘House.Of.Cards.2013.S01E01.720p.BluRay.x264-DEMAND.mkv’ saved [2344630196/2344630196]
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • vsftpd+mysql+pam_mysql虚拟认证，修改完/etc/vsftpd.conf后，vsftpd重启错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455967 liuw@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service vsftpd restart Since the script you are attempting to invoke has b
<^k^>  ─> een converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities, e.g. stop vsftpd ; start vsftpd. The restart(8) utility is also available. vsftpd start/pr …
<imtxc> http://www.amazon.com/Womens-Sleeve-Double-Breasted-Overcoat-Outwear/dp/B00HYRG0IS/ref=sr_1_89?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1393488753&sr=1-89
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Womens-Sleeve-Double-Breasted-Overcoat-Outwear/dp/B00HYRG0IS/ref=sr_1_89?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1393488753&sr=1-89 -- unhandled responsein get head
<imtxc> 买这货的话算不算是海淘.....
<imtxc> 美亚买了,然后从中国发货, 赞
<gfrog> adam8157: 2014 GNOME.Asia Summit
<adam8157> imtxc: 什么情况?
<imtxc> adam8157: 刚才我发的那件衣服的链接
<adam8157> imtxc: global shipping?
<imtxc> adam8157: 一朋友打算海淘一下呢, 结果搜到一个中国的店家...
 * adam8157 按汇买价出亚马逊礼品券 cc imtxc 
<imtxc> adam8157: 我买表的时候你不用礼品券儿...
<imtxc> 1:6?
<gfrog> freeflying: 好快
<freeflying> imtxc, 你表拿到了啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 我给你算得汇率比汇买价还便宜哦
 * adam8157 亏本帮人海淘
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 当妈。买日本直接邮寄的东西了没。
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧.....
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 没买过
<imtxc> freeflying: 还没拿到呢,在飞机上了估计
<gfrog> adam8157: 你就差卖肾了吧？ 这么着急赚钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你要在帝都买房？
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 我哥真的打出租，每天3分钱2次那个。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 不是2分钱来两次么
<freeflying> gfrog, 蛋蛋在圣何塞买房了
<adam8157> gfrog: 最近流动资金太少, 卡里一共1.11元
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛
<gfrog> adam8157: 1.11，天生光棍像
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 是么。
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 不知道啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我卡里也没钱。
<adam8157> gfrog: 抱一起哭
<JackZhu_> 刚刚给一个老外辅导了一下hadoop
<JackZhu_> 哇
<jieroarchl> gfrog adam8157 你们理财里是不是按100万记账
<gfrog> adam8157: 留了几百刀，还了信用卡，剩下的伙食费都紧张了
<JackZhu_> 成就感啊 有木有
<adam8157> gfrog: 留着干啥? 我一分钱外币都没的了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 海淘和出去旅游的时候用啊
 * adam8157 robocop竟然是给中国特供3D, 国内电影院疯了
<adam8157> gfrog: 刷信用卡, 都是用得下个月的美元
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 我还是没有信用卡
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 进度怎么样了, 能查到了没有
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 什么进度？
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 你申请卡的啊, 建档没有
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 怎么查？
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我都没看过回执之类的。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 快了
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 再说，那不是我个人的信用卡，我没信用哈。
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 当妈。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 乖
<adam8157> jieroarchl: https://ccclub.cmbchina.com/CrdCardApply/QSchedule.aspx
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 招商银行信用卡-申请进度查询
<imtxc> jieroarchl: https://ccclub.cmbchina.com/CrdCardApply/QSchedule.aspx IE only
<imtxc> 现在查询个进度都 ie only 的 ,也就 cmb 了吧
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 或者微信查
<gfrog> adam8157: 骚年，你快没美元用了晓得伐？
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 不是你个人的卡? 什么意思?
<adam8157> gfrog: 听说了
<adam8157> gfrog: 听你说的
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我没理由随意使用的。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 从那个页面能查到记录然后等俩周就能有结果了
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 帮我查么。。。
<jieroarchl> lol
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 算了。
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我其实应该办浦发银行的。。。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 小昭是必备, 其它银行选配
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，你的ipad多大？
<imtxc> gfrog: 肯定 64
<imtxc> 这还用问
<gfrog> imtxc: 骚年，现在最大128G
<imtxc> ..................
<adam8157> imtxc: 错 俩, 一共256
<imtxc> gfrog: 你就放心的下载蓝光版本的
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 为啥？
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 要不你就认识不到那么漂亮的姑娘了不是么
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 额。为啥说认识不到呢。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04 今天升级，死得干净 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455968 更新了libc6，lightdm界下，一顿乱念。桌面进去全无。tty下unity --replace启动了侧栏，notify区域全灭，设置里面剩下2个项目。各种段错误。(核心已转储) 坐等更新。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-02-27 16:38
<gfrog> adam8157: vim里肿么开懒惰模式匹配？
<adam8157> gfrog: 懒惰?
 * gfrog 妈蛋，python的正则我也忘了……
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 好吧。。。明白你的意思了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不懂诶, vim里只有magic和非magic的分别吧
<jusss> gfrog: . ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 算了
<onlylove> ee升级死掉了
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕回答我那个批量重命名的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> 神死了， 默哀
<adam8157> gfrog: 又在搞什么gaoji问题
<CyrusYzGTt> 神说，会重生的
<adam8157> nyfair: 据我所知, 那种编辑器编辑的, 没有
<nyfair> 没有编辑器编辑的呢
<adam8157> nyfair: metamorphose2 是我用过比较好的批量重命名工具
<nyfair> adam8157: wxpython...
<gfrog> adam8157: never mind.
 * adam8157 送一张今天明天的2D电影票
<nyfair> adam8157: 文字编码转换，正则替换，支持遍历子文件夹，支持文件夹重命名，就这点需求
<nyfair> adam8157: 我要啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 就这两天有效, 要么? pm给你
<nyfair> adam8157: 什么电影？
<adam8157> nyfair: 2D就行, 自选
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> akong: a hole.
<nyfair> adam8157: 迪斯尼出柜片能看么
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> nyfair: 有2D版本就行
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王你喜欢出柜片儿？
<nyfair> adam8157: ...好麻烦，哪家发行的票？
<adam8157> http://yts.re/movie/Frozen_2013_1080p
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Frozen - YTS
<nyfair> adam8157: 我要bdmv
<nyfair> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/humble-indie-bundle-11.html#comment-311071
<nyfair> 谁跟我解释下这两逗逼在争什么？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Humble Indie Bundle 11 — LinuxTOY
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 在玩嘴架啊。
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 管它们争什么，都无关紧要
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 玩 openstreetmap，发现里面没有cake shop，只有 bakery ，不爽。
<adam8157> nyfair: pm给你了你没反应啊
<jieroarchl> adam8157:  nyfair 你们看这个额。
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧呀
<jieroarchl> 就跟猫和老鼠一样， coincidence
<sjd_zeus> 安装gentoo 蜗牛一样
<adam8157> nyfair: 呵呵, 刚看完就被删了
<freeflying> gfrog, 32的啊
<nyfair> 我靠，你们删我贴啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 他, 不是我们
<nyfair> 不过谁能告诉我为什么上上linuxtoy就能学到公平正义了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕小气
<freeflying> gfrog, 不是你忽悠我买32de a
<adam8157> gfrog: 咋小气了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你有猴总大气嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 猴总是壕啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以叫你壕小气呗
<nyfair> adam8157: 不想装app，您还是送女朋友吧
 * adam8157 的急救员资格证快过期了...
<adam8157> nyfair: 去买黄金时间情侣电影三座的中间一个然后不去如何? 哈哈哈
<nyfair> 哈哈，你快去
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 可怜啊，你不能对别人 人工呼吸了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 渣渣, 人工呼吸已经不被推荐了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 外行 哼
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 胸部按摩，，不，， 心脏起伏
<gfrog> adam8157: 你已经不能持证揩油了
<imtxc> adam8157: 就郭美美给你发的那个证儿么?
<nyfair> adam8157: 前段时间看了个白皮猪的中二电影，一点意思都没，以为有个开放式结局就高大上了
<nyfair> 杀与操之歌第4季快出了吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 4.6
<huntxu> adam8157: 千里搭长棚
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥?
<if_else> 帝都办暂住证，，，好蛋疼阿。
<imtxc> if_else: 现在已经没有暂住证了
<imtxc> adam8157: 不如黄金时间订酒店当黄牛实惠
<adam8157> imtxc: 还有
<if_else> imtxc: 可我报驾校，奇葩的还要，然后我问了几个派出所，办起来好蛋
<if_else> 痛
<imtxc> gfrog: 徐sir都离职了..
<gfrog> imtxc: 你才知道？
<gfrog> imtxc: 人家去高大上企业了
<imtxc> gfrog: 之前一直在办手续的样子
<adam8157> imtxc: 徐sir?
<imtxc> gfrog: 那天还玩儿我键盘的时候告诉我来着
<adam8157> imtxc: 徐sir是啥?
<imtxc> adam8157: 一个人, 卖我进现在这家公司的, gfrog 的基友
<adam8157> imtxc: 贵司有个叫陈亮的sales?
<imtxc> adam8157: 不太清楚啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 13.10 下怎么安装HP打印机驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455969 Ubuntu 13.10 下怎么安装HP打印机驱动？我记得之前都可以自动安装我的这个打印机驱动的，现在却不能了。 我根据HP官网提示下载了hplip-3.14.1.run，安装后还是不能打印，每次打印的时候就出现这样
 * adam8157 最近好多人都从帝都走了啊~~
<gfrog> imtxc: 这么提点你让你请他吃饭你都没发现么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 额, 以后有的是基会啊, 他还在北京呢嘛
<imtxc> 可惜我们厂人头费太便宜
<hongker> =.=
<imtxc> if_else: 那是因为你找错驾校了
<imtxc> if_else: 都是驾校给办的
<if_else> imtxc: 是给办的，我明天要去杭州，所以，身份证不能给它。然后后面旧不服务了-,-
<imtxc> if_else: 额, 谁让你先交钱的
<if_else> imtxc: 因为公司和驾校合作的，不用自己约车。你该说：谁让我不是土豪的。。。
<if_else> imtxc: 哈哈
<imtxc> 土豪都有司机
<if_else> imtxc: 你，说的对。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我看你昨天那个工作，咋有idrac，贵司的server也是dell的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 瓷饭不？
<gfrog> onlylove: 我不知道啊
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<ofan> gfrog: 基娃
<adam8157> gfrog: 喝粥
<onlylove> gfrog: 这几天被dell的东西折腾怕了……不想玩dell了
<gfrog> adam8157: 5楼不？
<gfrog> onlylove: 不知道啊
<adam8157> gfrog: èµ° 1min
 * ofan 写python写到吐血
<gfrog> ofan: 拿碗接着，做血肠
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 好久没来了
 * adam8157 yeah, robocop有2d的了, 换了张票
<onlylove> 唉……写py算啥，我这边做excel做到脖子疼
 * ofan 掌声在哪里？
<adam8157> ofan: 摸摸呕饭, 我下班了 bye
 * imtxc momo ofan
<ofan> 色大象呢
<ofan> 有没有python高手
<nyfair> 我
<nyfair> 尼玛求个ppt高手
<ofan> nyfair: 腐女好
<maplebeats> llvm算不算编译器呢！！
<onlylove> ofan: 色大象下班了吧
<maplebeats> onlylove: RT。。。
<maplebeats> onlylove: llvm算不算编译器
<ofan> 不算
<ofan> llvm是vm
<onlylove> maplebeats: 这个你要问FreeBSD
<onlylove> maplebeats: 人现在把这个当编译器用
<onlylove> maplebeats: 哦，不对，不算
<maplebeats> 好，不算。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: FreeBSD的编译器是clang
<maplebeats> onlylove:  NND，出笔试题不容易啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 但是问题在于，你如果装clang的话会装llvm
<maplebeats> ofan: 还有啥可以考别人的
<ofan> maplebeats: 面试？
<maplebeats> ofan: 笔试
<onlylove> maplebeats: 所以这种似是而非模糊不清的问题不问为好，省得被鄙视
<ofan> maplebeats: 笔试啥
<onlylove> maplebeats: 贵社招人？
<maplebeats> onlylove: llvm确实不像是编译器呀，中间层，就这逆子了
<maplebeats> 样子
<maplebeats> ofan: 算法，数据结构什么的
<onlylove> 程序啊……算了，没我什么事情
<ofan> maplebeats: 算法踢不是很多么
<ofan> maplebeats: google.com
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<onlylove> 冒泡？
<maplebeats> ofan: 我要原创点
<onlylove> 八皇后？
<maplebeats> ofan: 网上搜到的没意思呀
<ofan> maplebeats: 改改就原创了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 这些题都玩烂了吧
<onlylove> 改的面目全非最好
<ofan> maplebeats: 搜到的即使有答案，也不一定都会的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 玩烂了？玩烂了我还不会呢
<onlylove> 基本功啥的
<imtxc> maplebeats: 把贵社的笔试题给我然后拉我进去吧
<ofan> maplebeats: n皇后的位运算
<maplebeats> imtxc: 你出点题给我啊
<ofan> maplebeats: 树遍历
<imtxc> maplebeats: 比如 中文 irc 频道最和蔼的管理员是谁
<imtxc> maplebeats: 苍老师的三围
<imtxc> maplebeats: 都是可圈可点的优秀程序员笔试题目
<onlylove> imtxc: 你的题目不错，入选了
<onlylove> 下班
<archl> imt
<archl> imtxc: 最和蔼可亲的肯定是我了。
<imtxc> archl: 你是管理员么
<lpy> 没得破在哪里= =
<archl> imtxc: 我以前是
<imtxc> archl: 额
<imtxc> archl: 失敬失敬
<imtxc> archl: 原来是你是色大象的前任啊
<archl> 。。。
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<archl> 不是
<archl> imtxc: 在家里怎么学跳舞啊？
<imtxc> archl: 首先, 得有个家
<imtxc> archl: 哦, 你在家里的
<archl> imtxc: 今天我跑去 另一个#osm 抱怨为啥没有 cake shop
<imtxc> archl: 我又不会跳舞
<archl> imtxc: 结果 对方说bakery 就卖。。。
<archl> imtxc: 不，我是说，怎么快速学跳舞。
<archl> imtxc: 将极度简单地通用技能学会
<imtxc> //
<archl> imtxc: android 没有好玩的游戏啊。
<archl> imtxc: 我现在结果还是玩我的n900.。。
<imtxc> archl: ios 有? wp 有?
<archl> imtxc: 那些我不知道
<archl> imtxc: ios好像没有
<imtxc> archl: 那
<archl> imtxc: 关键操作方式太扯了。
<imtxc> archl: n900 是塞班?
<archl> imtxc: 不是，是linux
<archl> imtxc: debian + gtk + qt
<archl> imtxc: 主席用过后继的n9，现在我想要个 jolla
<archl> imtxc: 手机操作系统乱世再临
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 我想要ubuntu phone
<archl> palomino|working: 又想马儿跑，又想马儿吃/不吃草——+都没可能吧。不能吃草，也不能不吃草
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 最近在拿android手机玩nds模拟器 -_-
<bokuno> 刚看完《 夺命地铁 Метро》...
<archl> palomino|working: 玩 ppsppp？
<palomino|working> ...
<archl> palomino|working: 还是啥。结果
<palomino|working> 那个psp模拟器一直没记住名字
<archl> palomino|working: 然后玩了 移植到psp的人鱼。。。
<palomino|working> 人鱼?_?
<archl> palomino|working: 忘了名字了，就是控制人鱼的某2d动作游戏
<maplebeats> 啊。。。
<maplebeats> 求最后一个题了
<archl> palomino|working:  Aquaria
<archl> palomino|working: 我搜的时候掉了一个字。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 你是在干吗
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • GitHub公开文本编辑器Atom http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455970 liJFZ4IcSemrE.png GitHub宣布了新文本编辑器 Atom 的封闭式内测，感兴趣的用户可以输入邮箱地址申请beta测试邀请。GitHub称，Atom是21世纪的文本编辑器，可定制做任何事情，也可以什么也不修改但仍然具有极高的可
<maplebeats> archl: 写笔试题。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。你要脱离企鹅？
<maplebeats> archl: 不
<archl> maplebeats: 哦，你要去微信部门？
<maplebeats> archl: 我干嘛要去微信
 * maplebeats 广州那SB地方
<gfrog> freeflying: 水货pad竟然涨价了
<archl> android 平板虽然不智能，但也能用。
<archl> 就好象windows一样。虽然设计挺傻。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 关于纯UEFI引导加双硬盘启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455971 只支持UEFI启动的机子，内置SSD安装的win8，然后在移动硬盘上装了Ubuntu13.10，如何启动Ubuntu？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chestermctt — 2014-02-27 19:21
<NWMonster> atom貌似只有mac的版本给beta下载。。。。。好伤心
<bokuno> 大神们都用什么收集笔记呢，我有一堆笔记烂在tomboy notes上，准备处理掉
<lainme_> dokuwiki
<bokuno> lainme: 那个要搭PHP 笔记是直接保存为文本的？呃 我试试
<maplebeats> bokuno: github
<lainme> vim notes plugin
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 新一届Ubuntu App大赛开始了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455973 ebruary 26, 2014 第三届 Ubuntu App 大赛今天正式开始了！大赛选手将有六周的时间，使用新的 Ubuntu SDK 和 Ubuntu 平台构建和发布应用。原创或移植的 Apps，包括 QML 和 HTML5 Apps 都可以参赛。 参赛类型与奖项设置
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 开源机器人UBR-1面世 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455974 9df31722c2f09375ba09aa70b7bd7502.jpg 开源机器人UBR-1面世，创始人Melonee Wise表示将首先布局到仓储物流领域 前 Willow Garage 技术高管 Melonee Wise 创立公司Unbounded Robotics，并且其机器人产品 UBR-1 已经面世，最快今年秋天就能向
<^k^>  ─> 客户发货。 Willow Garage成立于 2006 年，是一家致力于推广开源机器人的公司。他们开发了世界上第一个开源机器人操作系统平台ROS，并基 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]关于权限的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455975 我在emlog的官网下载的源码包，直接提取，然后在终端看权限，文件夹是755,文件是644,很正常。 盘里有7z的包，ubuntu无法解压，我就装了个p7zip的包，解压倒是能解压了，可是解压之后的权限，文件夹全是755。传
<^k^>  ─> 文件的时候还得都改成755,这个很别扭，请问怎么配置或者是怎么着改才能保持原有权限解压？！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rocalker — 2014-02-27 …
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<roylez> lainme: 毕业没啊
<lainme> roylez: 没呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 为啥
<iGoogle> roylez: 毕业，你就收了她？
<freeflying> roylez, 渣乐
<roylez> iGoogle: 渣神
<roylez> iGoogle: 没空呢
<iGoogle> 你居然会没空
<roylez> freeflying: 渣狒狒
<lainme> iGoogle: ……
<iGoogle> 死家伙，丢一句，跑了。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 最近升级，输入法居然没有提示候选了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455977 果断安装fcitx，再下个sogou包，这下终于清净了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sinoyster — 2014-02-27 20:45
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐
<archl> lainme:  最近欢乐么。
<lainme> archl: 一般吧
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 晚上好
<archl> lainme: 那就是有好事发生过了 :)
<MeaCu1pa1> lainme: archl ...
<mousedou> 终于找到个中文的频道
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 火狐 浏览器和系统 有2个标题 系统的能隐藏么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455978 就是像发主题这个页面有2个 发表主题。UBUNTU中文论坛 上边一个下边一个 能只有一个么 统计信息: 发表于 由 luck188188 — 2014-02-27 21:52
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 救命贴，无法使用sudo了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455979 因为使用串口需要，把自己的登录账户放到 dialout组下了。所以就造成了现在，连sudo都无法用。所以连usermod都没发用，也就没法回退到以前的程度了。 系统返回“Sorry, user XXXXX is not allowed to execute 'user
<^k^>  ─> /sbin/usermod' as root on....” 这是个死循环啊，求救。 统计信息: 发表于 由 excalibur2 — 2014-02-27 21:56
<zengwei> topic
<October21> -> /topic
<mousedou> 这个地方很安静么？！
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox 启动错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455980 命令 ：~# /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 提示：Please install the linux-headers-2.6.32-042stab078.28 package, 叫我安装 内核源码 我网上查后说这个命令更新内核源码 sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` 运行后出现： [img]QQ截图20140227220
<^k^>  ─> 652.png[/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 wwj12000183 — 2014-02-27 22:08
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于USB串口问题～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455984 为什么执行命令的时候会出现 Invalid serial port: /dev/ttyUSB0 我在minicom中也设置了～为什么还是打不开？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyhnash — 2014-02-27 22:19
<MeaCu1pa1> 我擦，猝死那个真是印度摸的
<chariot> HP ~]$ cat /proc/version /proc/meminfo |head -3
<chariot> Linux version 3.2.0-4-amd64 (debian-kernel@lists.debian.org) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Debian 4.6.3-14) ) #1 SMP Debian 3.2.54-2
<chariot> MemTotal:        3474112 kB
<chariot> MemFree:         2053956 kB
<chariot> 请问为啥我的64位系统只能认出3.4G的内存呢？
<zenNamaste> chariot: 应该多大?
<chariot> 4G
<chariot> BIOS自检时显示是4G，2G×2
<zenNamaste> chariot: 确实不正常, 你的memmap贴出来看看?
<zenNamaste> chariot: 还有你的cmdline
<zenNamaste> chariot: efi还是bios?
<chariot> HP520 2007年左右的笔记本。
<chariot> memmap需要再安装软件？
<chariot> 换了cpu 现在是T7200的CPU
<zenNamaste> chariot: 在dmesg里面, 找到e820相关的部分
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问用pppoe拨号出现这样的提示怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455986 请问用pppoe拨号出现这样的提示怎么解决？我最近刚研究乌版图，无法上校园网，唉，到现在上网问题还没解决！ 请问这样该怎么解决： 2014-02-27 22_24_39的屏幕截图.png 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 yzii — 2014-02-27 22:49
<zenNamaste> chariot: 硬件问题的可能性小.
<zenNamaste> chariot: 就算是, 也是bios的问题. 或者极小可能是acpi的问题.
<chariot> 。。。
<zenNamaste> chariot: 更多的还是kernel的问题.
<chariot> 还真有这个可能，acpi 里没有/proc/acpi/bat0
<zenNamaste> chariot: 总内存略小于你的物理内存是正常的. 但是你的少太多
<chariot> 没法可看电池电量。还一直在郁闷这个问题。
<zenNamaste> chariot: 不知道是不是你的kdump reserve了一些空间
<chariot> bios里看着是正常。
<zenNamaste> chariot: 贴你的cmdline看看
<zenNamaste> chariot: 跟 bat没半毛钱关系
<chariot> 呃，新手，啥是cmdline？
<zenNamaste> chariot: cat /proc/cmdline
<chariot> 不是据说与acpi有关么？
<zenNamaste> 但是跟bat没半毛钱关系.
<chariot> [chariot@HP ~]$ cat /proc/cmdline
<chariot> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-4-amd64 root=UUID=c085b4f1-5997-4d04-b762-a5561967c6b6 ro quiet
<zenNamaste> 这么少... 那就是说没有kdump咯
<zenNamaste> 那我想不到哪里还会reserve mem sec了
<zenNamaste> chariot: 升级到mainline的kernel试试看吧.
<chariot> 32位看到的也是这个数。
<zenNamaste> chariot: 你已经是64了呀... 没理由的.
<zenNamaste> [root@hp-dl388g8-24 autonuma-benchmark]# free -h
<zenNamaste>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<zenNamaste> Mem:           15G       868M        14G       8.9M       1.4M       336M
<zenNamaste> 这个不准...
<zenNamaste> [root@hp-dl388g8-24 autonuma-benchmark]# cat /proc/meminfo  | head -n3
<zenNamaste> MemTotal:       16227892 kB
<zenNamaste> MemFree:        15338872 kB
<zenNamaste> MemAvailable:   15476408 kB
<^k^> zenNamaste:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> zenNamaste, 休息一下..  22:59 
<iMadper> ^k^: nnnd, 敢禁言我!
<^k^> iMadper, 好吧，让我们来谈谈你的。  23:00 
<iMadper> chariot: 那个啥, 你升级下kernel到mainline看看问题还在不在吧? 如果还在就贴dmesg出来看看
<chariot> 现在我用的不是这个么？
<maplebeats_> iMadper, 大神，我想写个dns服务器，有啥文档没
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 写个? 搭建个?
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 你确定你是要写个?
<maplebeats_> iMadper, 写
<maplebeats_> iMadper, 是的，写
<iMadper> maplebeats_: rfc 103*
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 我觉得这个异常困难.
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 你确定?
<iMadper> chariot: 不是.
<iMadper> chariot: 手里没有rhel6的机器, 没办法帮你试老内核
<maplebeats_> iMadper, 我没有太大的需求，只是把类似于10-10-10-10的请求返回10.10.10.10
<iMadper> chariot: 你可以贴出所有的dmesg给我看看, 看看有没有明显的问题.
<chariot> 是指手工编内核？
<iMadper> chariot: .
<iMadper> chariot: 主要是你的太旧了
<iMadper> maplebeats_: hosts?
<maplebeats_> iMadper, hosts太蛋疼了
<maplebeats_> iMadper, 一更新就SB了
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 你的这个需求, 写一个动态获取的hosts远比写dns容易吧?
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 大神, 你的要求太高, 我帮不了你呀..
<maplebeats_> iMadper, 有么。。。我怎么都感觉是写dns服务器要简单些
<chariot> 升级kernel到mainline 是指要自己编译内核么？
<iMadper> chariot: .
<chariot> 成，那自己做个吧。
<iMadper> maplebeats_: perl的话, 应该有库.
<maplebeats_> iMadper, 我肯定用python呀。。。不就一个udp么，按格式来应该没问题吧:(
<iMadper> maplebeats_: https://metacpan.org/pod/Net::DNS::Nameserver
<^k^> ⇪ t: Net::DNS::Nameserver - DNS server class - metacpan.org
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 看那个例子, 多简单~
<iMadper> maplebeats_: lol~
 * iMadper 碎叫去了
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 你渣py有库也行.
 * maplebeats_ 一生专黑perl
<maplebeats_> test
<^k^> maplebeats_:点点点.  23:09 
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 其实我最早学的语言就是python
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 但是是在是tmd太难了
<maplebeats_> iMadper, - -。
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 因为我学不会py, 所以慢慢的就变成了py黑
<maplebeats_> iMadper, 我也是的，因为我不会perl，所以慢慢的开始黑perl了
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: lol 刚才看新闻，18摸的女经理离世了
<jiero> 18摸原来还在深圳有呃。。。
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 呵呵，PM
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: PM是可以是苦力职位
<maplebeats_> jiero, 哇
<maplebeats_> jiero, 我刚刚才发现mbp没有网线接口
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 呃。
<jiero> maplebeats 我今天下午发现可以用数码相机观察到红外信号，眼睛看不到。
<jiero> maplebeats用啥网线啊。
<jiero> maplebeats 用 蓝牙和无线和红外线网路呗。
<maplebeats_> jiero, 没呢，刚刚是修路由的时候发现的
<jiero> maplebeats修路由那种事付钱找人，不要自己修，苹果希望大家都是乐于将简单事外包的。
<maplebeats_> jiero, ～，～
<maplebeats_> jiero, 壕
<jiero> maplebeats_ 你是被苹果认可的壕？
<jiero> maplebeats_ 万元户
<jiero> maplebeats我这里手机 galaxy nexus 似乎比旁边的PM1.5Ghz快呐。
<maplebeats_> jiero, ～。～
<maplebeats_> jiero, 我要睡觉了～
<jiero> maplebeats 睡吧小黑
<maplebeats_> jiero, 小黑是谁。。。
 * maplebeats_  我晕
<maplebeats_> 睡了
<bokuno> freenode.net老是登陆半天才登上来
<alvin_rx1> Title: About the Network (@ freenode.net)
<bokuno> 有人尝试过多人玩SuperTuxkart这东西么
<Lattice> 大宽带服务器求推荐？
<NWMonster> amazon的云服务器
<Lattice> 其他都无所谓，只要大宽带
<LatticeSum> 呵呵
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-28
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • crontab里调用gnome-terminal显示命令执行情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455994 最近写crontab计划任务，可是脚本都是后台运行，有时候也不知道运行的时候有没有什么错误信息 发现了个东西，我想装ubuntu的同学应该都能用得上，就是在在crontab的执行栏调用虚拟终端gnome-te
<sjd_zeus> 给位早上好
<sjd_zeus> 今天折腾gentoo
<sou_> sjd_zeus: 有的玩了
<sjd_zeus> 昨天在虚拟机里面搞了半天，编译太慢了，今天带了个I7的笔记本过来实体机搞
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mqWIffZvAAEUU6Y41KMAALrCgFWkIAAARRr431.jpg 与时俱进的和尚
<sjd_zeus> joke
<sjd_zeus> g joke
<^k^> sjd_zeus: joke http://lmgtfy.com/ Comedy Central |Jokes|.com - tons of funny |jokes| to tell & share: dirty |jokes|, Yo' Mama |jokes|, sports |jokes|, funny insults & pick-up lines, Blonde |jokes|, |joke| of the  |...|
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  09:17 
<jieroarchl> iIlL10Oo: 原来是这家伙和 wiiw是同一人。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 和kk也是一个人
<jieroarchl> onlylove 突然觉得我不像山东人，除我之外的你们都没换过 nick！！！
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我有另外一个，只是不用而已
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 这就是差别
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 前几天下班忘了关网页。临时用过
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 而且换这个之前我用的是另一个，不过后来想想换和论坛一样的了，算算实际上是3个
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 换不换nick和是哪里人没关系的
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 不换nick人找你方便而已
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 不过像yunfan吓唬l5e那样的……
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 用nick更换好玩而已，提醒自己一下。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 就好象加尾巴一样。。。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 尾巴是自动加的，这不一样
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 在多电脑用同样的用户名才加尾巴——
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 是的，所以我忘关网页回家发现自己多了尾巴很不爽
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 所以要多用户名哈。
<imtxc> 早啊大家
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个时间才上班的人真幸福
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 你没看好多人还没到 office  呢
<onlylove> 我要换工作……
<onlylove> 这TM不科学，每天上班11个小时
<onlylove> 我四天就够40小时了
<onlylove> 强烈要求周五不上班
<maplebeats> onlylove: 单机200W的连接怎么改内核
<maplebeats> onlylove: SB开发说机器只有开3万个端口，叫我给他准备20台机器去压测，我操
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  40小时每小时 $20
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你单机能顶住200W？什么机器啊
<maplebeats> onlylove: 最低配置的机器
<maplebeats> onlylove: 怎么才能在一台机器上搞出这么多连接
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我不是很清楚，不过如果你要tomcat顶200W，我真心觉得玄
<maplebeats> onlylove: 谁会用tomcat这些java垃圾啊- -
<maplebeats> onlylove: c++的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 难道我理解错了？如果是webserver的话，200W，太强悍了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49281/microsoft-opensource-dotnet-4-5-1-source
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 微软开放了.NET 4.5.1 的源代码 - 开源中国社区
<maplebeats> onlylove: 怎么可能是webserver呢，就是tcp链接
<onlylove> 开放源代码
<maplebeats> onlylove: 又不是开源
<maplebeats> not free
<onlylove> maplebeats: http://purpen.iteye.com/blog/1135348
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 修改Linux系統的默認連接數 - purpen - ITeye技术网站
<onlylove> maplebeats: http://88886666.vip.blog.163.com/blog/static/16490724720109432253699/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux TCP 连接数修改 - 一个苹果的日志 - 网易博客
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我没改过那东西
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49270/it-welfare
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 别拿免费茶水当福利 看旧金山技术公司给些啥 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49278/directx-outbreak
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ DirectX 终于要大爆发了？ - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 看见这个就想起当年的SGI
<onlylove> maplebeats: http://www.oschina.net/news/49180/apache-hadoop-2-3-0
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Apache Hadoop 2.3.0 发布 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你怎么看
<onlylove> eexpress: 听说神昨天升级死掉了
<onlylove> 宿主xp又在闹脾气……唉，这年头，微软都不要的东西有毛意思
<threefcata> 怎样禁用pidgin+lwqq自动弹出窗口？
<maplebeats> suse10的源怎么配置 ？
<maplebeats> 这SB系统
<eexpress> onlylove: fvwm here
<eexpress> 需要获取 230 MB 的存档。 解包后将要使用 335 MB。 nnnnd
<threefcata> 每次一来消息pidgin就弹出窗口，网上搜的在设置里改的都没用，没辙了
<threefcata> 有人知道怎么取消 么？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 和opensuse差不多吧？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 主要是，这个商业系统要授权才能访问仓库
<October21> opensusu现在有中文社区了
<onlylove> 反正感觉opensuse中文站一般……主要是……不习惯suse……
<October21> 没用过
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我网上搜了半天，全是在图形界面下设置，谁SB在服务器上装图形界面啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: zypper repos
<onlylove> maplebeats: http://doc.opensuse.org/products/draft/SLES/SLES-admin_sd_draft/cha.sw_cl.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Chapter 6. Managing Software with Command Line Tools
<onlylove> maplebeats: 多问一句，你打算装啥
<onlylove> maplebeats: 其实还是apt好用
<onlylove> maplebeats: 可惜麻花疼要用sles
<October21> 看来tx真的用的是 susu，但服务器效果怎么不怎么样？
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙又去陪老大了啊
<October21> 僧多粥少？
<onlylove> October21: 十美分用sles又不是啥秘密
<October21> 我也只是听说
<onlylove> October21: 当初吵着linuxqq就说，麻花自己的服务器用sles却不肯出linuxqq
<October21> 他自己又没用 Linux
<onlylove> 麻花疼当年也是linux爱好者
<onlylove> 听说过惠多网不
<freeflying> onlylove, 互联网公司的服务器大多数是linux的
<onlylove> freeflying: 目前还没听说哪个用windows
<onlylove> freeflying: 除开微软
<freeflying> onlylove, 几十万台的license太贵了
<October21> onlylove: 你确定微软没用？
<onlylove> October21: 微软用没用我不清楚，反正访问量最高的网站里面，唯一的windows server和iis就是microsoft
<onlylove> 微软算不算互联网公司……
<October21> 我也就偶尔在出错的网页里看到
<October21> IIS
<onlylove> October21: 目前看，软件技术里面，别人有的东西微软都要自己做一个
<onlylove> October21: 到最后就是微软什么东西都用自己的
<October21> onlylove: 小米都说自己是互联网公司
<onlylove> October21: 你可以看看目前什么东西微软没有自己的东西
<onlylove> October21: 雷不死
<freeflying> chrome只能用dev版的?
<onlylove> October21: 我觉得雷军和求伯君没法比
<October21> 他是个商人
<onlylove> 他是个商人，金山这么半死不活的
<onlylove> 真失败
<October21> 他们的那个杀毒软件开源怎么样？
<onlylove> 自从傅盛进入金山安全，金山就完蛋了
<onlylove> 360叛逃出来的流氓
<onlylove> 谁知道是不是周故意放出来搞跨金山的
<onlylove> 李铁军也是个废物
 * cherrot sles 是啥。。
<cherrot> g sles
<onlylove> cherrot: Suse Linux Enterprise System
<^k^> cherrot: sles http://lmgtfy.com/ More ›. Customer Success. Office Depot runs mission-critical workloads affordably using |SUSE Linux Enterprise Server| and industry standard hardware. More +.
<cherrot> onlylove: 哦  的确用了好多年了  去年开始自己做 tlinux了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 笔记本待机后唤醒，桌面不显示，只显示鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455995 ubuntu 12.04 笔记本待机后唤醒，桌面不显示，只显示鼠标，有时还会出现验证密码的登陆框，完成验证之后就什么也不显示了。 安装了laptop也不行，这是什么问题？？和swap有关
<^k^>  ─> 吗？ QQ图片20140228104838 - 副本.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjomin — 2014-02-28 10:55
<onlylove> cherrot: 啥，十美分要搞自己的发行版？
<onlylove> cherrot: QQ操作系统？
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯 suse嫌贵
<Guest20982> !list
<onlylove> cherrot: centos不要钱啊
<cherrot> onlylove: 对内用的
<cherrot> onlylove: 应该是基于centos改的
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠……这不是蛋疼？
<cherrot> onlylove: 问 maplebeats 吧~
<October21> 这是疼讯的的做法？
<onlylove> cherrot: 我还以为想找个可以获得商业支持的便宜系统，有问题可以直接把问题丢给供应商
<onlylove> 果然很疼
<cherrot> onlylove: 一直这样做 后来觉得效率太低了 还贵 就自己搞了   又不缺人
 * cherrot 而且那suse版本是相当的古老啊尼玛
<onlylove> cherrot: 腾讯的钱收购红帽都没问题，还嫌suse贵？
<onlylove> cherrot: 钱都做啥去了，听说麻花疼还申请经济适用房？
<cherrot> onlylove: 可能怕员工没活干吧 。。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 我厂技术实力和baidu ali比起来差的不是一点半点
<onlylove> cherrot: 光听说腾讯内部要卖掉多少Q币啥的
<cherrot> onlylove: 云服务内网才刚开始推 自己的发行版多半也是为了这
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  11:11 
<onlylove> cherrot: Baidu ali的忽悠实力和贵社比差了不是一点半点
<cherrot> onlylove: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥？ 木有啊
<onlylove> 怎么还有人对我的客户端感兴趣……我社有防火墙，只能用web
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<huntxu> freeflying: 吼吼
<huntxu> palomino|working: 啪啪
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡听说你功成圆满了？
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo huntxu & gfrog 
<huntxu> gfrog: 还没圆
<gfrog> huntxu: 羡慕
<gfrog> huntxu: 嫉妒
<gfrog> huntxu: 恨
<huntxu> ...
<freeflying> huntxu, 每天黑一次OS
 * maplebeats 做事全靠忽悠
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，还在帝都么？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我想把我厂的suse10机器全砸了怎么破
<onlylove_> maplebeats: just do it
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我们换的特别快  目前就剩测试机还在用古老的suse了
<freeflying> gfrog, 周日早上的飞机
<cherrot> maplebeats: 2.4内核尼玛
<freeflying> gfrog, 那家的视频好些, 考虑买个会员
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你们是用什么写的，程序
<freeflying> gfrog, sohu/iqiyi/letv
<maplebeats> cherrot: php？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我不了解
<freeflying> cherrot, 你们厂的视频也有subscription了没
<gfrog> freeflying: 看电影就去电影院了，看美剧直接youku
<freeflying> gfrog, youku美剧少吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 我就看几个热门的，lol
<maplebeats> cherrot: 前天我去找壳酱了
<cherrot> maplebeats: php
<maplebeats> cherrot: php滚蛋，迁系统和你们P关系没有
<cherrot> freeflying: 不知道 烂的要死   旁边坐的就是做市场的  一股国贸气 真想爆他们菊
<cherrot> maplebeats: 那当然
<cherrot> maplebeats: 老子在测试机上编译python都蛋疼的要死
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我们全是c++
<cherrot> maplebeats: 干得漂亮
<maplebeats> cherrot: 前几天，有一个总监写的库在centos下编不过，这尼妈蛋疼死了，找总监让它改代码不现实啊。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我靠你们总监还写代码
<maplebeats> cherrot: 总监几年前写的吧
<maplebeats> cherrot: 那时候还不是总监应该
<cherrot> maplebeats: 编不过你们自己调试呗
<cherrot> maplebeats: 贵厂升职真快
<freeflying> cherrot, 去爆吧
<maplebeats> cherrot: 机智
<cherrot> freeflying: 脏了拖把棍儿   戴耳机开撸都能听到那帮贱人唧唧歪歪
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Empathy使用MSN可以实现视频通话吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455996 Empathy使用MSN可以实现视频通话吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 xishao1984 — 2014-02-28 11:46
<cherrot> maplebeats: php写吐了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 爽啊，我们换吧
<cherrot> maplebeats: 脚本语言里 php 比起 python 有效率上的优势么
<maplebeats> cherrot: 没有啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 应该比python慢吧
<cherrot> maplebeats: 应该是 毕竟python还能编译  但不知道有木有差到一个数量级
<maplebeats> cherrot: python不能编译啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: php不是可以编译成cpp么
<cherrot> maplebeats: 生成目标蚂
<maplebeats> cherrot: 那叫毛个编译呀
<NoIE> Cython
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Thunderbird Mail如何做到删除服务器上的邮件时保存本地已下载邮件不自动删除 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455997 如题！ Ubuntu mail客户端Thunderbird用起来还不错，就是需要清理服务器邮件时，本地收件箱邮件也自动被删除了让我用起来感觉很不便。我不想让本地邮件被
<^k^>  ─> 删除，不知道有没有好的方式解决这个问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mr. Peng — 2014-02-28 11:49
<cherrot> maplebeats: 不明觉厉  那应该叫啥？
<cherrot> maplebeats: php 有obcode的优化  但不清楚效率如何 apc那套
<gfrog> freeflying: 来了个管钱的老大。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 还是CPP可靠，我厂全是CPP
<maplebeats> cherrot: 贵厂为啥用php呢
<piggybox_> 听着像CCP
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我厂一天要上 7 8 个需求  贵厂可以么
<maplebeats> cherrot: 可以啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装出现“执行 grub-install dummy “失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455998 安装ubuntu大概到最后三分之一时出现“执行 grub-install dummy “失败的对话框 电脑的基本状况是有一个win8.1系统安装在SSD中，打算把ubuntu 安装到机械硬盘中时出现这个情况，请问大家这是
<^k^>  ─> 为什么呢？又如何解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 宇文拓 — 2014-02-28 11:58
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我厂第二天的任务就是重新上昨天的7 8 个需求
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我厂第三天的人物就是把前两天的需求整理成新的需求重新整改上线
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你们厂真蛋疼
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我厂第四天的任务就是开会说我们的代码完全不符合他们的需求要重新规划上线 你们可以么
<cherrot> maplebeats: 真他妈的法克
<maplebeats> cherrot: 差不多吧
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我们已经开启全面山寨微信的节奏了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 怎么山寨
<cherrot> maplebeats: 功能呗  只有你想不到
<cherrot> maplebeats: 反正都是ugc
<onlylove> sasa: test
<sasa> onlylove: test again
<zenNamaste> sasa: 眼影怎么卖
<sasa> zenNamaste: 你妹 啊，我只是测试下irssi的代理……
<zenNamaste> 这个卖化妆品的是谁呀?!
<freeflying> gfrog, SteveG?
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你丫不在企鹅了?
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 在啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 哦.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我买的东西到了, 不过转运费确实不低
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是呀, 必须贵
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 以后不海淘了, 成本高
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 要对比国内呀
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 骚年
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 啥好事?
 * adam8157 穷困潦倒不开森, 呼唤酒友
<gfrog> adam8157: 骚年
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚才胖胖给我打电话。想约我吃物理所去
<adam8157> gfrog: 穷得没脸见土壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 鬼信
<gfrog> adam8157: 要比谁穷嘛？ 我卡上还有20多块，兜里30块，五楼的饭卡32块。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我所有借记卡里加上你刚才打给我的, 一共40.11元
<huntxu> adam8157: 你全换成金条了啊？
<adam8157> huntxu: 毛
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> 假日办最新消息: 本月29-31号放假, 不调休
<yunfan> adam8157: 放假做什么
<adam8157> yunfan: 没事儿干 穿越过去
<gfrog> adam8157: 神马时候有MX3哪……
<adam8157> gfrog: 等上市
<gfrog> adam8157: 等不及想玩儿了啊……
<adam8157> huntxu: 我kindle管理界面的中文书全看不到名字了 什么情况? gfrog yunfan
<gfrog> adam8157: 不懂
<adam8157> gfrog: personal documents里头, amazon网页上
<gfrog> adam8157: 好久没看那页了，我都删干净了。
<jiero> gfrog adam8157 cherrot imtxc_away 今天竟然有一同事说应该在我周围加一层玻璃墙，和外面隔绝开。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 eexpress
<jiero> 呃。 zenNamaste在啊
<jiero> 刚才补齐一直失败是怎么搞得。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 是的.
<zenNamaste> jiero: 刚来没多久.
<adam8157> jiero: 冷艳
<jiero> zenNamaste:  把人关在玻璃墙里是什么典故？动物园？
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
 * onlylove momo jiero 
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove你也在。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 没听说过.
<adam8157> huntxu: 金瓶梅看不进去, 完全不如红楼梦好看啊
 * jiero 肚子饿啊。吃大米+牛奶+葡萄干
<onlylove> jiero: 有多种含义，不知道是哪一种，不过我猜，是隔离起来保护好，避免被传染或者感染病毒啥的，看医院的特护病房
<piggybox_> jiero: 无菌室？
<jiero> 所有菜都被香菇污染了
<onlylove> jiero: 你对香菇多大的恨啊
<jiero> onlylove piggybox_。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我闻到香菇的味道就想晕
<jiero> onlylove: 和汽油一样难闻
<piggybox_> jiero: 过敏体质
<onlylove> irssi按alt+数字不能切换窗口是为啥
<jiero> piggybox_: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 没啥稀奇的，有人对大米过敏，那才叫惨
<jiero> onlylove: 我对鸡蛋过敏
<jiero> onlylove: 昨天才看了症状，我就是。
<jiero> onlylove: 其实，对面筋过敏就很可怕，中国菜都不能碰了几乎
<onlylove> jiero: 面筋是蛋白质
<jiero> onlylove: 不同种类的蛋白质
<jiero> onlylove: 就好象毒药一样
<jiero> onlylove: 蛇毒那种特殊蛋白质哈。
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme_
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> jiero: 怎么了
<jiero> onlylove: 我特别奇怪自己为什么长不胖
<onlylove> jiero: 有的就这样
<jiero> onlylove: 肯定是有些地方异常
<onlylove> jiero: 基因或者别的
<jiero> onlylove: 基因？到底是哪种？不产生脂肪？不吸收脂肪？不合成脂肪？
<piggybox_> jiero: 你还年轻
<jiero> piggybox_: 太年轻了。高中毕业10年也看起来就好象高中生。
 * jiero 开溜。
 * jiero 拍拍 maplebeats
<onlylove> 真折腾……
<onlylove> cherrot_: 你那气候咋样
<maplebeats> onlylove: 已经毒死了吧
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我还活着，我问cherrot他那气候咋样，你俩在一个地方是不
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不是，他在北京。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 帝都这地方太干燥，干燥到我不知道说啥
<maplebeats> onlylove: 深圳PM2.5是优
<onlylove> maplebeats: 靠……
<maplebeats> onlylove: 空气太好了，没办法进化哎
<onlylove> maplebeats: 进化你妹啊，我觉得2016年我得换个地方，
<maplebeats> onlylove: 进化成百毒不侵的超级塞压人
 * maplebeats 咳咳
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我已经忘了我收集的数据哪些有用哪些没用了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 彻底迷糊了
<onlylove> 今天freenode这是砸了
<roylez_> huntxu: .
<maplebeats> onlylove: ~。`
<maplebeats> http://photo.weibo.com/1773148625/wbphotos/large/mid/3682921694671616/pid/69b019d1gw1edy609ck95j20c71m2n7x
<^k^> maplebeats: ⇪ 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<onlylove> maplebeats: 主要是上次数据有个host的ntp没起，然后和我说数据不对
<roylez_> huntxu: http://qq.ip138.com/hl.asp?from=USD&to=CNY&q=100
<^k^> roylez_: ⇪ 实时汇率查询换算 在线世界各国货币转换
<onlylove> maplebeats: 只要时间差不多，能差到哪里去，够了
<maplebeats> onlylove:嘛
<onlylove> maplebeats: 重跑的时候就忘了哪个是哪个了，我记得是把旧的都删了，可是新的也每次跑三次啊，哪个是对的……
<maplebeats> onlylove: 那就全要
 * maplebeats 明天是个好日子呀，我到深圳一周年
<onlylove> maplebeats: 只要最好的一组，我要画excel，疯了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 还要填wiki
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我觉得找个抬服务器的工作比现在这个好多了，至少有空余时间考虑点别的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不会吧
<maplebeats> onlylove: 其实也对
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我觉得花乡那些养花的比我强多了，至少人每天面对绿色植物
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  13:26 
<onlylove> 吓坏了，以为又掉了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 昨天把春节的信用卡账单还了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 心都凉了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 以后不负债了？有啥好凉的，买啥了
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 赶紧买下我来
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 我负债 70万 人民币
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 壕
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 买房了？
<jieroarchl> maplebeats:哦。加房子是 120万
<freeflying> gfrog, adam8157 我还有张五楼的饭卡,貌似还有50+在里面
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 有房有车了？
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 车随意2万就有了吧。
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 有房有车我也愿意负债120万啊
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 120万在深圳关内P都买不到
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 人生赢家:D
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 你要考虑东南亚
<jieroarchl> maplebeats:  去东南亚买个小港
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 120万在这里就是找不到想说话的人。
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: ~~
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你那70都啥债务
<adam8157> freeflying: 快递过来给你退了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 学费债务
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你如果在袋鼠国好好学，找个像样工作也不至于这样
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 有房有车我也愿意负债120万啊 120万在北京五环内P都买不到
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我认识个妹子在袋鼠国
<pirate6> HI
<yunfan> adam8157: 从来不用原版系统  他们居然无视我的文件夹 给我弄出几百页来选择
<pirate6> 还是这里人多啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我不想找工作，也不想学
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 去年的时候回国了一次认识的
<^k^> pirate6:点点点.  13:38 
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦。认识吧。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥原版系统?
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 仅仅是认识而已
<adam8157> maplebeats: lainme: 24.48G泪目
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣
<roylez> adam8157: 你的硬盘？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 认识是很深的东西，知道名字不叫认识。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 名字都不知道，只是偶尔聊天
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 完了，连认识都算不上了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。
<Archc> 你们在这里聊天累不累？
<freeflying> adam8157, 下回进城再说
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 说见过？
<jieroarchl> Archc: ？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总的新照片意气风发呢。
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥新照片啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，这屋有饺子
<gfrog> freeflying: fb上
<onlylove> Archc: 累有毛用，必须得上班，抽空聊天而已
<freeflying> gfrog, 最近没贴照片啊
 * gfrog C社各种cloud职位啊，速来。 lol
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 嗯，玩游戏认识的，那次见过
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 有照片
<gfrog> freeflying: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=779910598686425&set=a.232431763434314.72628.100000024759341&type=1
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Facebook
<adam8157> roylez: dropbox
<freeflying> gfrog, 好久之前的了
<adam8157> This content is currently unavailable
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:45 
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋卖萌
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，好吧。
<October21> onlylove: 你用的什么虚拟终端？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我很容易伤人心，因为我很不重视隐私。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总你的 620 GPS 没出现偏差?
<October21> onlylove: irssi 的 alt 可能冲突了
<freeflying> imtxc, 所有的gps都被强制要求偏差
<onlylove> October21: xterm，按alt+数字换输入符号，不过esc可以，
<October21> onlylove: irssi 的 alt 与 xterm 中的 alt 冲突
<onlylove> October21: 不过，还是弄不明白那个怎么切换……
<onlylove> October21: 好吧……知道了
<October21> onlylove: alt +
<October21> onlylove: alt + num
<gfrog> freeflying: imtxc gps是准的，地图有固定偏差
<October21> 或 alt + 方向键
<onlylove> October21:  ±²³´µ´这样的
<gfrog> freeflying: imtxc 所以如果有纠偏过的地图，就是准的
<freeflying> gfrog, imtxc garmin网站里可选百度地图
<October21> atl + -> or alt + <-
<onlylove> October21: ctrl+p和n行，不过页面太多就麻烦了
<imtxc> 高端
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计百度也不准。
<October21> onlylove: xterm*eightBitInput: false
<gfrog> freeflying: 以前我用卫星图是准的，换到地图就偏了
<October21> onlylove: xterm*altSendsEscape: true
<onlylove> October21: 好，谢谢
<onlylove> maplebeats: 对了，你的dfs.replication是多少
<October21> onlylove: 那是主席的配置文件里的，我也是用的他的
<onlylove> October21: 你告诉我的，就这样
<October21> onlylove: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 球推荐书啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 脂评校验本石头记
<gfrog> adam8157: 你怎么看上古典小说了……
<October21> 要这么深不？
<onlylove> gfrog: 他好像一直在看那个
<freeflying> gfrog, 看来我还是要把头发剪短啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋？
 * October21 午休去……
<gfrog> onlylove: 啧啧，口味重。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你不是说刚刚那照片意气风发吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，难道是你那时候最瘦？
<freeflying> gfrog, 和现在差不多, 那会跑得比较多
<gfrog> freeflying: 一看就很健壮……
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大猴总
<freeflying> gfrog, 蛋蛋才是壕啊 adam8157
<gfrog> freeflying: 他是壕小气
<onlylove> 围观adam反应
<freeflying> gfrog, 不影响他是壕啊
<jieroarchl> 壕都是斤斤计较，小气的。
<imtxc> 壕侯总, 壕 adam8157
 * adam8157 穷困潦倒
<cherrot_> onlylove: 今天又雾霾了
<cherrot_> jieroarchl: 赞玻璃窗。。
 * adam8157 今天来见vp, 结果vp不见我
<onlylove> cherrot_: 霾就霾吧，我没办法
<cherrot> onlylove: maplebeats 在深圳呢
<xishao> ubuntu12.04里用Empathy登MSN可以实现视频通话吗
<Archc> 问下 名字带连接的 要怎么搞？
<onlylove> cherrot: 你去把他换过来，你去深圳
<cherrot> onlylove: 不 我要和 maplebeats 双宿双飞
<onlylove> 我靠，我什么都没看看
<onlylove> 没看见
<piggybox_> o.O
 * cherrot =。=
<onlylove> maplebeats: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/opensource/os-cn-hadoop-yarn
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Hadoop 新 MapReduce 框架 Yarn 详解
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 。。。
<onlylove> 多说一句，在一起！
<gfrog> adam8157: 你可以过来见嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 不谈正经事儿就不见
<gfrog> adam8157: 谈啥正事？
<adam8157> gfrog: 世界和平
 * gfrog 擦的，国航升级银卡要40k里程。妈蛋。
<imtxc> 公积金联名卡真丑
<gfrog> imtxc: 哪行？
<imtxc> gfrog: 小贱
<gfrog> imtxc: 我拿得交行的，感觉比丫的太平洋卡好看多了
<imtxc> .......
<gfrog> imtxc: 太平洋卡都被我销了
<imtxc> 卡面一个 XX门
<roylez> adam8157: 签证还没下来啊，蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 留下来!
<roylez> adam8157: 留你妹
<gfrog> roylez: 你为了 adam8157 的妹妹留下来了？
<imtxc> roylez: 去袋鼠国还是?
<roylez> imtxc: .
<eexpress> roylez: 昨天我要问你啥去了，你家伙居然跑了。
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<eexpress> 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西你和酷啪啪都不在18摸了呢，以后找谁吐槽18摸啊
<roylez> gfrog: freeflying
<lainme> roylez: 你要去哪里
<Archc> @lainme
<gfrog> roylez: 我找猴总又吐槽OS又吐槽18摸，他会受不了的……
<eexpress> 额。18摸，裁员了？
<roylez> lainme: 在办移民
<eexpress> 乐乐你可以去你梦想的银行业了。
<gfrog> eexpress: 扎西去银行业？ 不是说好的去养袋鼠么？
<eexpress> 银行，是他一生的梦想啊
<palomino|working> 啊?
<palomino|working> 扎西去霍霍银行啊
<lainme> roylez: 哪个国家？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<eexpress> 白天帮忙开门，晚上可以偷偷写脚本，偷钱，也不错。
<roylez> lainme: 袋鼠国
<eexpress> 真去袋鼠啊
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> eexpress: 啊
<palomino|working> 去霍霍袋鼠国银行啊，good
<eexpress> 看来那国把你养懒了。这么怀念
<eexpress> 我知道了。乐乐一直喜欢白种妹子。 gfrog palomino|working
<palomino|working> 我也喜欢 eexpress
<gfrog> eexpress: 我以为扎西喜欢袋鼠呢
<palomino|working> LOL gfrog
<palomino|working> 一针见血 gfrog
 * gfrog 没见过白妹
<eexpress> 你只能喜欢看片子了。乐乐是实际行动啊。
<eexpress> 。
<lainme> roylez: 羡慕一下
<palomino|working> T_T eexpress
<eexpress> roylez: 去了，记得开vpn端口。
<palomino|working> 不知道有没机会趁乱弄个乌克兰妹子? eexpress
<roylez> lainme: 你有啥好羡慕的
<eexpress> roylez: 带上 lainme，可以置换一个。
<ghosTM55> hi
<eexpress> palomino|working: ... 可能
<^k^> ghosTM55:点点点.  14:33 
<eexpress> ghosTM55: momo
<ghosTM55> eexpress: long time nosee
<eexpress> ，，，，
<eexpress> ghosTM55: 挣钱了没
<ghosTM55> eexpress: i can't display chinese character under mac irssi
<eexpress> 估计没挣钱，才来irc。lol
<eexpress> ，，，
<eexpress> @
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 找个乌克兰巫婆
<palomino|working> -_-
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 回来就把你踢了
<palomino|working> 现在也在踢我啊
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 哦。也是。
<eexpress> 乌克兰，据说妹子比率失调。派破马去平衡下。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 你找到了？
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 撒种
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 做革命的播种机么
<eexpress> 大种马
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 因为妹子一旦到了25似乎就丑了，没人要了？
<piggybox_> ghosTM55: just use limechat...
<eexpress> jieroarchl: 你在澳洲的经验？
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 摸摸
<palomino|working> 反momo
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 不是，是听说斯拉夫人是这样
<eexpress> 我只听说过，一结婚就胖得不行的国家
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 我旁边批萨店里的女孩面容十分漂亮的
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 以前。
<eexpress> 发一个..
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 额。干嘛。
<eexpress> 昨天25岁生日？
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 没留
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 不是。
<eexpress> 没gpl精神
<eexpress> ä½ 
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 那姑娘看起来不算大，应该现在24最多。
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 我虽然不在意隐私，但在意意愿。
<palomino|working> O_O
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 生男孩的，才变丑。生女孩的，养颜
<palomino|working> .....
<eexpress> jieroarchl: 告诉你这。估计你不知道
<palomino|working> 把男孩都打掉
<eexpress> 这么毒的破马
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 我不知道啊。
<palomino|working> 3700w差距啊
<palomino|working> 生个男孩将来劲正太激烈了。。
<palomino|working> 竞争*
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 不懂你
<eexpress> palomino|working: 你还要和下一代竞争？好狠啊
<eexpress> 破马吃嫩草。果然。
<palomino|working> ... eexpress
<palomino|working> 我是说孩子.. eexpress
<palomino|working> 仔细一想，我已经在和下一代竞争了好不好- -
<eexpress> 我没见哪里说了孩子。lol
<lainme> ee 的曲解能力是不是又增强了
<eexpress> lainme: 。。。momo
<maplebeats> eexpress: 拜
<eexpress> xmodmap -e 'pointer = 3 2 1'
<eexpress> 唉。回到原始社会了。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Django视频教程 - 基于Python的Web框架（全13集） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456001 Django是由Python驱动的开源模型-视图-控制器（MVC）风格的Web应用程序框架，使用Django可以在即可分钟内快速开发一个高品质易维护数据库驱动的应用程序。下面是一大坨关于Django应用框
<^k^>  ─> 架的视频教程，其中包括了Python-Django环境的搭建及创建一些用Python-Django开发的实例。 教程内容有： 1.Django的安装【Django基础视频教程】 …
<imtxc> //
<huntxu> roylez: .
<freeflying> roylez, 真去养袋鼠和考拉啊
<freeflying> roylez, 最近工作不好找啊
<jieroarchl> lainme:  神是很奇特的啊，他想象力没有我表现的那么广阔，但是还是有的，所以很奇异。
<jieroarchl> eexpress 需要保护，是奇人
<lainme> jieroarchl: 也弄个玻璃墙
<jieroarchl> lainme: 。。。
<Archc> 那个名字加个冒号 怎么搞出来的？
<palomino|working> Archc: 这样
<Archc> 恩
<Archc> 怎么搞出来的？
<palomino|working> 你随便找个人，比如 gfrog ,输入 gf 然后按tab,然后随便写点字，回车
<gfrog> palomino|working: 叔儿……
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 被发现了。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 很显然会被发现好嘛！
<palomino|working> >_<
<Archc> gfrog,
<gfrog> palomino|working: momo
<Archc> 我的怎么是逗号
<palomino|working> 因为没有"随便写点字"?
<gfrog> Archc: 跟你客户端有关
<palomino|working> 额。。
<Archc> palomino|working, zheyang?
<Archc> 我的是XCHAT
<palomino|working> xchat应该会变冒号啊..
<palomino|working> 没事，逗号就逗号呗
<Archc> palomino|working, 我的真的是逗号
<palomino|working> 不影响人类阅读，没关系
<Archc> palomino|working,  有哪里可以设置么
<palomino|working> 我没设置过。。
 * adam8157 现在发patch从不cc main list
<Archc> palomino|working,  谢了
 * palomino|working momo Archc 
<onlylove> 到处乱mo的破马
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸 onlylove 的脸，眼中充满爱怜
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 破马我什么事也做不了，都会半途不到就废止
<palomino|working> 我也经常这样。。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 当我的坐骑，你干活
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 这种要求无论如何不能答应
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 为什么啊
<gfrog> adam8157: imtxc 土壕最近有海淘不？ 球带货。
<adam8157> gfrog: 买啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 耳麦
<adam8157> gfrog: 这还海淘?
<roylez> gfrog: 有钱人啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我发现刚买那个缤特力好像右耳里面有啥断了，哗啦哗啦响
<roylez> gfrog: noise cancelling的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 米帝比国内便宜一半啊
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> gfrog: 你老板报销你就这么造啊
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 买终身质保的耳机啊
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在这个申请退款呢
 * onlylove （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） palomino|working 
 * onlylove （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） palomino|working 
 * onlylove （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） palomino|working 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> 其实本来不想这样
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 你是ubuntu的音频测试员
<palomino|working> .....
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<palomino|working> 为何被轮x了。。
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> LOL roylez
<palomino|working> 自作孽不可活
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<onlylove> ＜（￣︶￣）＞
<imtxc> gfrog: 还不到一个周啊?
<imtxc> 就坏了?
<gfrog> imtxc: 不知道，可能拿到的时候没注意。反正就哗啦哗啦的了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox启动错误，无法更新内核源码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456002 vbox启动错误，无法更新内核源码 命令 ：~# /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 提示：Please install the linux-headers-2.6.32-042stab078.28 package, 叫我安装 内核源码 我网上查后说这个命令更新内核源码 sudo apt-get install linu
<^k^>  ─> x-headers-`uname -r` 运行后出现： 统计信息: 发表于 由 wwj12000183 — 2014-02-28 15:06
<freeflying> gfrog, 多少米买的啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 300+
<freeflying> gfrog, 果然壕啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 周五了还不启程回盛京啊
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  15:27 
<gfrog> freeflying: 这周老板驾到
<gfrog> freeflying: 下周再说吧。本来还想这周出去骑车的，刚好三月份了
<freeflying> gfrog, 你老板今天不回去啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天回去的是老板的老板。明天来的是老板
<freeflying> gfrog, 不错, 今晚你们又可以腐败了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，老外怎么这么喜欢travel啊……
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 今晚没有，明天估计会吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 明天他不撤了你们还咋腐败啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 明天去那里骑车啊
<nyfair> 壕！
<freeflying> nyfair, 投奔蛋蛋, 壕可以保养你
<freeflying> 包养
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正我也很迷糊。
 * adam8157 每次和maintainer发邮件都很怵
<gfrog> freeflying: 明天没法骑，老板驾到嘛，据说得陪王伴驾
<gfrog> adam8157: 你怕毛
<freeflying> gfrog, 去高大上的地带上我啊
 * adam8157 也可以保养 (大雾
<gfrog> freeflying: 颐和园，你来嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog, 高大上
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<gfrog> freeflying: 来嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 我准备送我老板个口罩，啊哈哈。
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<freeflying> gfrog, say hi to him for me
<eexpress> adam8157: 无聊了？蛤蟆不理你了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 对了，你的邮给你？ 还是你来自取？
<eexpress> 据说蛤蟆每天都不上班了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 发我几个吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 这一时半会估计不进村子了
 * eexpress 想起了taobao没收货
<gfrog> freeflying: ok
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你现在用移动号还是联通号啊？
<freeflying> gfrog, 我只有联通的号啊 185的
<nyfair> 蛤蟆都住进中南海了，还上什么班
<adam8157> freeflying: 021彻底不用了?
<freeflying> adam8157, 还开机着在
<adam8157> freeflying: .
<freeflying> forum.xitek.com/thread-1274259-1-1-2.html
<freeflying> gfrog, ^^
<alvin_rx1> Title: 为了响应无忌论坛买车不超过自己月收入，入手新车一辆 - 汽车论坛 - 无忌摄影论坛 (@ xitek.com)
<freeflying> adam8157, 看看基蛙够壕的吧
<freeflying> 月入买飞度
<adam8157> freeflying: 请收走我的膝盖
<gfrog> freeflying: 我怎么会记了一个乃186的号码呢
<freeflying> imtxc, 620连到手机上后, 手机没电都提醒你
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥？！
<freeflying> gfrog, 186是之前主用的
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox启动错误，无法更新内核源码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456005 vbox启动错误，无法更新内核源码 命令 ：~# /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 提示：Please install the linux-headers-2.6.32-042stab078.28 package, 叫我安装 内核源码 我网上查后说这个命令更新内核源码 sudo apt-get install linu
<^k^>  ─> x-headers-`uname -r` 运行后出现： 统计信息: 发表于 由 wwj12000183 — 2014-02-28 15:08
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，了解，那删掉
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，人家月入收飞度，我得年入收飞度。
<gfrog> freeflying: 想换那个耳机，结果amazon没货了。只好退掉重新买
<oliverluo>  /topic
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 oliverluo
<jieroarchl> cherrot:  兔子
<jieroarchl> 有一个萝卜
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 哪里？
<eexpress> 反应蛮正常嘛。 cherrot
<cherrot> eexpress: 那当然 lol
<eexpress> 真把自己当兔子啊
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 逗你的。。。不经意的联想到萝卜了
<cherrot> eexpress: 我以为是个妹子 cc jieroarchl
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 。。。
<jieroarchl> oliverluo: 是妹子么
<oliverluo> 你猜
<imtxc> freeflying: 手机没电还需要手表提醒么..
<jieroarchl> oliverluo: 是妹子就给 cherrot 吃了
<onlylove> 突然想起那句么么哒，浑身鸡皮疙瘩
<oliverluo> 么么哒
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 摸摸搭
<onlylove> 靠，你们一群汉子……
<cherrot> onlylove: 么么哒
<onlylove> cherrot: 尤其是你，找饭团去
<cherrot> maplebeats: 人呢？
<oliverluo> 哪个妹子线的无聊了会来玩儿这个
<onlylove> maplebeats: 把你家cherrot领走
<jieroarchl> oliverluo: 准备被踢么。
<onlylove> oliverluo: 这个频道里面有妹子
<onlylove> oliverluo: 别乱说话
<oliverluo> 。。。
<oliverluo> 我闭嘴
<cherrot> oliverluo: 好多妹子  你会被吊起来啪啪啪的
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 。。。
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  15:59 
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 C社的某些基础设施做的真烂。例如kdump
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总现在也喜欢放毒啊...
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.10config 后有eth0但是不能有线上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456007 config后是这样的 eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 08:9e:01:96:94:c7 UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1 接收数据包:0 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0 发送数据包:0 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 载波:0 碰
<^k^>  ─> 撞:0 发送队列长度:1000 接收字节:0 (0.0 B) 发送字节:0 (0.0 B) 但是网卡插口是不亮的 wifi是能用的 求助了，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 greatwilbe …
<nyfair> 啊啊啊啊啊！！！！！
<nyfair> 又挂了啊
<huntxu> nyfair: 腐女你被推了啊
<nyfair> 将近24小时的心血没了啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 乃现在那里高就啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 没换地啊
<gfrog> freeflying: huntxu 功成圆满的大土壕们
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕小气你要努力了
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 lxc能不能玩玩pxe，kdump啥的？
<roylez> adam8157: 壕，有好事不？
 * adam8157 busy
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西，球带走
<roylez> nyfair: 谁把你推了？
<huntxu> roylez: 扎西，球渡
<freeflying> gfrog, 显然不能啊
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<freeflying> gfrog, 你们在搞kdump?
<freeflying> gfrog, s/dump/avaton
<gfrog> freeflying: 没有，我自己捣鼓呢。
<onlylove> roylez: 居然不是你？
<happyaron> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> freeflying: 这几天没项目，闲出鸟
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<freeflying> gfrog, 早知我就不走了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我说support这没项目。consultant已经忙屎了，哈哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 人不够了，只能抓devel上去先顶顶了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 哦
<happyaron> gfrog: 呼
<freeflying> gfrog, 谁被抓去了
<gfrog> happyaron: 搜狗呢？
<freeflying> gfrog, 你没申请去去啊
<happyaron> gfrog: y
<gfrog> freeflying: 你猜猜，谁长得最像救火队员？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我去干嘛，找虐嘛……
<gfrog> freeflying: 在家里呆着多好
<gfrog> happyaron: momo，赶紧搞个牛逼linux输入法
<freeflying> gfrog, ante?
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，他算一个。
<gfrog> freeflying: 中国这边也有
<freeflying> gfrog, yaguang?
 * gfrog 招人啊招人啊。PM、devel、consultant、support，都快来啊快来。
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<newleaves_> test
<^k^> newleaves_:点点点.  16:17 
<yaguang> freeflying, there will have a regional support manager in the future
<happyaron> gfrog: 牛逼啥呀
<happyaron> gfrog: 各种不给力啊
<freeflying> yaguang, lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 比现有这些牛逼就行呗。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我要求不高。能打成语就行。哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog: 暂时还是弱爆。
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦，这个早就有了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 那就够牛逼了
<freeflying> happyaron, 中英混输的时候靠谱点就好
<gfrog> happyaron: 能打唐诗不？ 海上生明月，天涯共此时啥的。
<happyaron> gfrog: 这种问题都不太大
<happyaron> freeflying: 还不咋靠谱，虽然比现有的好点。
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧，快发布一个
<happyaron> gfrog: 你说的主要还是词库方面的。。
<October21> 打唐诗让我想起了 VimIM
<happyaron> gfrog: 早呢。
<gfrog> happyaron: 给终端用户最直接的体验就是词库嘛
<happyaron> gfrog: 各种细节处理，太纠结了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 这得靠人月堆，急不得
<October21> 记住用户的词库就可以
<happyaron> gfrog: 然后就多等些时日呗。
<maplebeats> gfrog: 啥条件
<gfrog> happyaron: @_@ 你在这等着我呢……
<happyaron> October21: 用户词库同步干叫是不可能很快出来。
<happyaron> gfrog: 啥？
<happyaron> gfrog: 没明白。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 现在是 sougou 员工么
<gfrog> happyaron: 我说快点发布一个，你说多等些日子。
<October21> happyaron: 我本地就够了
<happyaron> imtxc: 不是
<imtxc> happyaron: 领双份工资了?啧啧
<happyaron> imtxc: 干双份工作，但工资不多拿。
<gfrog> maplebeats: C社网站上查嘛，大把open的职位。
<happyaron> gfrog: 让你等啊。
<happyaron> gfrog: 等着吧。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<freeflying> imtxc, 这回知道什么叫壕了吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 看这样14.x是没戏了，哈哈
<maplebeats> gfrog: 面试送MX3么
<happyaron> imtxc: freeflying 壕都跟你发话了。
<imtxc> ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 14年内还是完全可以期待的啦。
 * happyaron 2014年内
<gfrog> happyaron: cool
<onlylove> gfrog: vconfig的vlan是怎么回事，这个不是router的事情么
<happyaron> onlylove: 用vconfig的去死吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不理解这个东西，但是现在要用
<happyaron> onlylove: 用ip命令吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个东西应该是router的活
<gfrog> onlylove: vlan是vlan
<piggybox> 14招人感觉比13还猛
<onlylove> happyaron: 对啊，ip也能搞定，所以我不理解这个vlan是怎么回事
<gfrog> onlylove: 其实就是给包打802.1q的tag
<huntxu> onlylove: 这和router没啥关係吧。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 听CCIE蛙来给你解释。
<gfrog> happyaron: 骚年，我LTS版本还依赖vconfig呢。
<onlylove> gfrog: 一个tag那么复杂？
<happyaron> gfrog: 那是因为做网络那帮人搓
<gfrog> maplebeats: 面试？ 你通过了我可以给你画一个。
<happyaron> gfrog: vconfig已经多年无人支持了。
<gfrog> happyaron: lol，我觉得都挺搓。
<happyaron> gfrog: +1，除了support找快餐真给力。
 * happyaron giggles
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<freeflying> gfrog, item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-564913887.17.ggW9sh&id=19798947153&
<gfrog> onlylove: 你习惯用ip就用ip呗，一样的。
<onlylove> gfrog: CCIE蛙求渡，网工的活计貌似比我现在强太多
<gfrog> onlylove: vconfig只是有坨老玩意还需要
<gfrog> onlylove: 我又不是网工。
<onlylove> gfrog: 不一样啊……你要知道，这个是上头的指令
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥老玩意
<gfrog> onlylove: RHEL5，我社LTS
<happyaron> gfrog: 那版lts？
<gfrog> onlylove: 10.04这种老家伙，基本没机会换了。
<gfrog> happyaron: all lts
<happyaron> gfrog: o
<happyaron> gfrog: 无所谓啦，反正我也不用。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我就是不明白，switch上的vlan和这边os啥关系，给个文件要vconfig add……
<gfrog> happyaron: 对嘛，这种坑爹玩意只能拿来折磨我了
<onlylove> gfrog: 然后还经常出问题
<happyaron> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> onlylove: vlan其实就给packet多打个tag对吧，如果你需要直接连switch的trunk接口，那就需要一个带tag的packet，vconfig就是干这个的。
<onlylove> 靠……
 * October21 《新闻晚高峰》
 * adam8157 关了几个bug, 下周专心搞大活儿
<huntxu> adam8157: 整天倒计时
<gfrog> adam8157: 你已经开始做大活儿了？
<adam8157> huntxu: ETA?
<huntxu> adam8157: 对啊
<adam8157> huntxu: what is the eta
<huntxu> adam8157: 1m
<adam8157> huntxu: momo
<huntxu> adam8157: 其实还没定具体日子
<adam8157> huntxu: 找个好日子吧
<onlylove> 表示理解不了trunk到底是啥……唉
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛开了kdump，kernel panic trigger 之后还是没反应？
<adam8157> 问: 这周围哪里有正规的桑拿搓澡?
<palomino|working> 得到名单然后绕行么? adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: kdump是啥 可以吃么?
<adam8157> gfrog: lxc里?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你以前不是做这个的么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，kvm啊。
<onlylove> 我们实则没有必要去深究Cisco/H3C的命令以及到底那三类端口类型有何区别，之所以有三类端口类型完全是为了将VLAN的概念(最终的IEEE 802.1q标准)很方便的用起来。说白了，trunk端口的存在是因为不得已，因为有属于多个VLAN的数据帧要通过单一的物理链路，不打tag是无法区分各自属于哪个VLAN的，于是就有了IEEE 802.1q这个标准，定ä
<adam8157> gfrog: fail safe这种东西也不是次次都好使啊...
<gfrog> adam8157: 口胡，大RHEL的kdump就次次好用啊
<adam8157> palomino|working: 不, 想去正规桑拿
<palomino|working> :-/
<adam8157> palomino|working: 良子有桑拿么?
<palomino|working> i have no idea
<jieroarchl> 又是北京。 happyaron 架设个视频服务器，把别的地方的人也用投影仪拉到北京去！
<eexpress> 洗澡的地方，都是正规桑拿吧。 adam8157 你平时都去些什么小地方？
<adam8157> eexpress: 海淀这边不知道哪里有澡堂
<eexpress> 那我不知道。你去问警察。
<October21> eexpress: 我今天在 google play 上看到你了
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 正规的地方就好了，别老不正经的，时间选错了
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 大叔
<eexpress> October21: 今天？
<October21> eexpress: 我看到你的评论
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 肯定是你的评论
<jieroarchl> google play
<eexpress> jieroarchl: 你叫蛋蛋大叔呢
<October21> s/评论/留言
<jieroarchl>  我一个评论都没有，都没有一个值得评论的。
<eexpress> October21: ?? 我才没上那。
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 为啥不行？
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 那就是 google plus？
<eexpress> 以前的？
<October21> eexpress: 那个 id 有你的 logo
<happyaron> jieroarchl: :)
<eexpress> 那1年前的？ October21
<October21> jieroarchl: 你用过之后就可以评论啊
<October21> eexpress: 刚好一年
<eexpress> 哦
<jieroarchl> October21: 没有值得评论的。我说的是。
<October21> 那个 id 的 logo 上有 eexpress
<jieroarchl> October21: android的摄影功能这么弱么？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: kdump 起不来?
<eexpress> 天天dump的家伙
<October21> jieroarchl: 你比较挑剔，怎么不对作者说说
<gfrog> zenNamaste: crash了没反应
<adam8157> eexpress: 你不天天dump?
<eexpress> 天天作调试，捉虫子，会心态变老的。 gfrog
<eexpress> adam8157: 不
 * imtxc 捉虫子中
<adam8157> eexpress: dump有排便的意思
<lucky__> October21: 你知道这个是什么os吗http://imagebin.org/296304
<eexpress> nnnd 难道蛋蛋看到某topic了？
<October21> lucky__: 我看看
<lucky__> 刚刚在纸牌屋里看到的
<gfrog> eexpress: 咋会
<lucky__> 里面说的ircs是指irc吗
<eexpress> adam8157: 不懂。这类俚语要问酷胖
<freeflying> gfrog, 当年在贵司买了个手机, 忘记缴费, 居然今天给我打电话让缴费去
<zenNamaste> gfrog: cat /sys/kernel/kexec_crash_size
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 这里有人搞过 kgdboe 吗？ 用这个调驱动感觉如何？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456008 还不知道如何下手， 统计信息: 发表于 由 cyberpunker — 2014-02-28 16:47
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 给看看这个是多少
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<freeflying> gfrog, 垃圾的lephone
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 当年联想很火的机器
<eexpress> home
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，我知道，咋买这破玩意
<adam8157> freeflying: 什么情况?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 感觉除了rh和suse, 剩下的发行版用kdump都挺麻烦的.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 等下，死机着呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 贵司给钱买的, 我就办了套餐
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 好的, 还有这个:  cat /sys/kernel/kexec_crash_loaded
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 后面这个是1,我确定
<freeflying> 改天把家里的电子垃圾拍个照, 看有没有要的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 已经loaded了... 那还起不来... 你手动kexec能起来吗?
<freeflying> gfrog, 手头还有个magic touch, 基本就没用过
<October21> lucky__: 他们翻译的 IRC 应该就是我们现在用的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: how？
<lucky__> http://imagebin.org/296305
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是啥玩意？
<lucky__> 能看出来是什么os吗
<zenNamaste> gfrog: kexec -l /boot/vmlinux --append=root=/dev/hda1 --initrd=/boot/initrd
<freeflying> gfrog, 苹果的触摸板啊
<lucky__> October21: http://imagebin.org/296305
<October21> lucky__: 我来猜一下
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，那玩意。
<lucky__> oc
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃买了mac就能用上了嘛
<freeflying> gfrog, 还有个ibook的尸体
<lucky__> October21: 应该属于linux吧？
<October21> lucky__: 纸牌屋是描写白宫的内幕吧
<lucky__> http://imagebin.org/296307
<lucky__> October21: 差不多
 * adam8157 我真是渣渣
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog, 当年差点买了powerbook
<lucky__> October21: 政治权谋之类的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 手工kexec确实没反应
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃是壕
<gfrog> zenNamaste: how to debug it?
<October21> lucky__: 在美国政府定制了一个 linux 系统
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 开secure boot了嘛?
<gfrog> freeflying: 收mac吧，叔儿
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 没啊，就是bios
<lucky__> October21: 这个是政治订制版的linux？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那个就该没反应...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: kexec -e
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 这才执行呢
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 你认识不http://imagebin.org/296307
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 刚才只是加载了... 第二个kernel
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 哦，started
<zenNamaste> lucky__: 忙.
<October21> lucky__: 壁纸是联邦的logo， 是一个强化隐私安全的定制
<zenNamaste> gfrog: nnnd, 那你怎么启动的kdump?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 啊，我擦，难道kdump的时候，不能加载同一个内核？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: gaoji
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你用kdumpctl了嘛?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<lucky__> October21: linux直接订制？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不是, 我是说, 你怎么load你的kdump的? kdump是个服务呀
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 难道这样没法触发kdump？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 虽然是 one shot的服务
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ubuntu里有个package嘛
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 可以触发.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ... ...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我检查下
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 怀疑你没开服务.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 这次开服务了，还是没反应。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: adam8157: 求拉去贵公司
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 允
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 找 adam8157
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 从头再来一次
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 当年在帽帽没练好基本功。球回炉
<zenNamaste> gfrog: .. ... ....
<zenNamaste> gfrog: cmdline里面有crash_kernel=xxxx吗?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 这个有
 * gfrog 哦，妈蛋，难道kdump的时候开了console-setup就没法看到输出信息了？！
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 怎么会, 都有, 都对, 还是不起来?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我再重来一次
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 擦，发现问题了，kernel cli里有一行console=ttyS0 console=tty0
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 大概kdump信息打到serial上去了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: wtf.
 * adam8157 现在是北大体育馆, 首体, 人大游泳池的mayor
 * zenNamaste Where's The Food
<zenNamaste> adam8157: mayor ==> 湿长?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 检查 1）kernel cli，2） kdump service 3）/sys/kernel/kexec_crash_* 这三个地方对嘛？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那你看/var/crash下面有没有vmcore嘛
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我再看看
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 对.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 哦，起来了。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 这三个都有, 一般就是开了. 可能出错的地方就是, 看dmesg里面, 预留空间成功没有. 2, 服务起来没有
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 大概刚才服务确实没启动
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ... ...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 但我明明敲 /etc/init.d/kdump start 了
<gfrog> adam8157: 咱啥时候换systemd啊？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 然后要 kdump status 看看成功没有嘛~
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你微信绑了银行卡没
<zenNamaste> adam8157: sure
<adam8157> gfrog: 老板说等稳定了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 当初还是俺推荐你的.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 妈蛋，原来刚才也对。是kdump之后的新kernel又crash了。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: systemd 209之后比较稳定了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 新kernel crash很常见倒是.
<nyfair> adam8157: 我被红帽子软文站禁止发帖了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: wtf，unpack_to_rootfs()的时候挂了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啊??
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我去打开serial看下完整的calltrace
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 收到的红包竟然不能发出去
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 收到的红包竟然不能发出去给别人
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ok!
<adam8157> nyfair: "呵呵"
<onlylove> gfrog: 再问个问题，就是端口汇聚和链路聚合，还是迷糊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... ... ... 直接把钱打我支付宝, 别的都是虚的
<sjd_zeus> gentoo纠结死我了
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王，也不能逼的太紧。linuxtoy那厮也是要吃饭的嘛，傍棵大树也可以原谅。
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 nyfair
<gfrog> onlylove: 这跟trunk没关系
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 微信红包里有几块钱, 我很不自在
<gfrog> onlylove: 记住，网络是分层的，别把不同层的东西拿到一起比较。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我这次问的也和trunk没关系，我就是问下汇聚和聚合的问题
<gfrog> onlylove: 聚合是物理层聚合，trunk是二层概念
<nyfair> adam8157: 问题是我干什么了？我不就打个圆场叫人不要咬钩么
<zenNamaste> adam
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... ... 哦, 我错了!
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我没绑定!!!!
<zenNamaste> adam8157: nnnnd
<gfrog> onlylove: 这我就没法说了，不同厂商叫法不一样，实现不一样，你得去看厂商文档的解释。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我以为你说招行微信助手呢
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 来来来
<onlylove> gfrog: 好吧……
<gfrog> onlylove: 虽然有rfc，但是各家都有差别。
<adam8157> nyfair: 觉得你的立场不对
<nyfair> jieroarchl: 啊，我最近一个前景无限光明的蚂蚁人死在tomb里啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 红帽软文站是哪里
<nyfair> onlylove: linuxtoy.org
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* LinuxTOY (@ linuxtoy.org)
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 。。。太容易了不是。
<adam8157> nyfair: 虽然我也不认同你的立场, 但是没有"让你同意我的立场"的意愿
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 蚂蚁人逃脱法就boot of running
<onlylove> nyfair: 那里是红帽软文站，没觉得啊，不经常去
<adam8157> onlylove: 外号fedoratoy
 * adam8157 晚上去看RoboCop
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不同意你的观点，但是我誓死捍卫你说话的权利？ cc adam8157
<nyfair> adam8157: 红帽子软文站又不是我说的，早就有这称号
<adam8157> onlylove: 也不捍卫
<onlylove> nyfair: 里面内容挺杂的啊
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 我想到的对付 tomb的最好办法是极限数量的air elemental + shadow lattern + silence
<adam8157> onlylove: 不同观点太多了, 也很正常, 懒得听 懒得争...
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我坚决不捍卫你说话的权利
<nyfair> 一堆人天天嘲笑acfun基佬站，什么时候见到被封acfun帐号了？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: troll的破权利有啥好的。
<nyfair> jieroarchl: 根本不用那么麻烦，我有很标准的做法，死门+飓风
<zenNamaste> 啊? linuxtoy还活着? 还有更新?
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 乃的意思是我是troll咯
<nyfair> jieroarchl: 问题是死门时间结束我忘记回去了...
<zenNamaste> 09年访问过一次, 发现都是07年的文章...
<zenNamaste> 然后就再也没去过了
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 我多数时候不会用死灵法术
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 有更新啊，就是国内经常没法访问
<nyfair> jieroarchl: 既然不用，那无脑tso cleaing flame不是更好
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不不不, 我知道还有更新, 我只是吐槽一下... 用了夸张的手法....
<gfrog> zenNamaste: adam8157 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7009411/
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是啥？
<nyfair> 总是死在很安全的地方，无语啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你预留空间太小了!!!!!!
<adam8157> gfrog: OOM...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: Kernel panic - not syncing: Out of memory and no killable processes...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 断电重启
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 给我你的cmdline看看, 第一个kernel的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 啊???
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 蓉蓉你在说啥?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 好像是个可调的大小啊。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不, 要在cmdline里面确定
<happyaron> zenNamaste: panic了还有啥可说的。lol
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 我是中间派，死灵和圣灵都是敌人。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: adam8157 哦，对了，是我vm的内存太小了，只有256M
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不是我, 是 gfrog panic了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ...
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 不曾用过 tso
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不对，vm分了1024M
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 但是你预留给crash_kernel的太少了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: a sec
<imtxc> adam8157: 红包发给我啊
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 摸摸给我红包
<imtxc> adam8157: 不过你可以把红包发给自己
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 给我红包
<adam8157> imtxc: 不能用收到的红包发给别人好像
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我现在没钱了
<imtxc> adam8157: 原来是你收到的
<imtxc> jieroarchl: ..
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 招李老板要呀
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我手里钱很多，但都不是自己的
 * imtxc 膜拜钱很多的人!
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我需要钱雇佣你，给我钱！
<gfrog> adam8157: 你竟然喜欢看机械战警？
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 反正不是你自己的, 借给我吧
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 不行。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 对你来说一样的呀
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我不尊重隐私，但我尊重意愿
<adam8157> gfrog: 闲着也是蛋疼
<gfrog> zenNamaste: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic root=UUID=cbae4d52-ca64-4dc0-a622-b64b617dfd95 ro console=ttyS0,115200 console=tty0 crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不是周五例行游泳么？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 求去贵c做kdump相关工作.
<adam8157> gfrog: 改周天了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 把64改成200
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 那几个参数都是干毛的？
<adam8157> crashkernel写这么复杂...
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 那你自愿的吧钱转给我吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵RHEL好像没这么复杂？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 一样的.
<adam8157> gfrog: 从哪 到哪 多大
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 给我200元，我雇你做事，然后200元还给你，
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 这就是资本主义
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 雇我给你理财就行
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 384-2g的内存下面, 用64mb的空间给crashkernel
<gfrog> zenNamaste: adam8157 啊，看懂了，2G以下分64M，2G+分128M对嘛？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩.
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 。。。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵RHEL默认参数肯定比这简单。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 至少RHEL6比这简单
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 默认确实.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: rhel默认现在都是 crashkernel=auto
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 然后自动分析架构和内存大小来给值
<zenNamaste> gfrog: upstream还不支持auto
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 啧啧，乃们竟然自己藏了一手儿，哼哼。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 求带.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 找 adam8157
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 过去给你当小弟, 帮你debug kdump问题...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 还有efi问题我也懂一点儿
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 乃太高端，去 adam8157 组吧
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 去不了... 求去给你当小弟...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我面试肯定死.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 早就想投了, 但是不敢呀
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 找 adam8157 卖你
<onlylove> gfrog: 这明显是商业嘛
<gfrog> onlylove: 啥商业？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不是谁卖的问题.. 是我现在不敢去面试的问题...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不用来，肯定电话面
<onlylove> gfrog: crashkernel的设置啊，这种事情，不留一手怎么活
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 电话面我也不敢呀... 问我我估计大半答不上来
<gfrog> onlylove: 哦，说的也是
<zenNamaste> onlylove: upstream的话, fedora已经接受了这种设置
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我面试的时候一道完整问题也没答上来……
 * adam8157 感谢运气
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不过我老大很nice，还给我提示啥的……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我擦, 你一说, 那我更害怕了...
<nyfair> 基蛙说老大很nice...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: pm你些经验
<zenNamaste> gfrog:  ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好!
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我社比帽帽更open，帽帽已经变成彻底的商业公司了。
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩, 那好.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: omg，终于kdump起来了，拜谢
<gfrog> zenNamaste: kdump之后重启还是加载新内核肿么设置？ 就看有没有那条kexec命令么？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 别别别, 受不起....
<imtxc> 建行把我的纸质账单取消了, 还发短信感谢我给祖国贡献青山绿水....
<zenNamaste> gfrog: kdump之后会硬重启的
<gfrog> imtxc: 再改回来
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • FTP 同时下载会很卡，有没有办法破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456009 使用XAMPP建的内网，网络是100M的，用火狐浏览器下载700M的Ubuntu12.04镜像，一个班大概10多个学生下载，时间就会达到15分钟以上，甚至达到1个多小时，只能分开下载，这个有没有好办法 统计信
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我U竟然boot第二内核了
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-02-28 17:27
 * adam8157 感谢运气
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 第二内核可以起来, 但是是为了保存vmcore
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你看看你的内存打小, 是不是特别小
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 保存vmcore之后再重启？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我在serial上只看到一次启动
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 有点儿急事
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 正好我开会，慢走
<nyfair> fedoratoy也太小家子了，我三天两头说ubuntu不好，也没见ubuntu论坛封我
<adam8157> nyfair: 而且还和C社的人谈笑风生
<nyfair> adam8157: 果然贵社比帽帽更open
<maplebeats> c社的宣传视频不错
<onlylove> maplebeats: 要和你说啥来着，哦对了，把cherrot领走
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不要他了，他菊花洗不干净
<cherrot_> maplebeats: 是你洗不干净
<imtxc> |||
<imtxc> 目基
<onlylove> imtxc: 看毛，赶紧转过身当什么没看见的
<gfrog> maplebeats: cherrot 你俩互相？ OMG
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38534
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian移植到OpenRISC架构
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 回来了.
 * cherrot =。=
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 完了我都忘了你之前的nick了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: kexec的行为是启动第二个kernel, 不要求你预留crashkernel.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 直接让你避免硬件初始化, 直接load第二个内核
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 了解。我继续捣鼓
<zenNamaste> gfrog:gfrog: kdump是启动已经copy到crashkernel空间的kernel,
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩.
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  17:49 
<yunfan> adam8157: kindle的原版系统阿
<onlylove> yunfan: 你反应时间真快
<October21> 什么关于 kindle 的系统？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我昨天头有点疼 睡到今天中午才起来的
<yunfan> 然后又碰到公司服务器出问题 额
<gfrog> adam8157: 喵的，看贴不仔细，原来我U的文档里写了2G以下的内存用默认配置的kdump参数可能有问题
<adam8157> gfrog: 最近好多老外
<gfrog> adam8157: 一波一波接一波
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都好几天中午饭没花钱了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧!
<gfrog> adam8157: 下周估计得请老板，但是也能报销吧，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 报销个ezio显示器
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<freeflying> gfrog, 贵司特色啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕蛋蛋今天不去游泳啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 改周日了
<gfrog> freeflying: 你说满天飞么？
<adam8157> freeflying: 今天很忙滴
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<freeflying> adam8157, 扯吧, 贵司贵组
<adam8157> freeflying: 真的很忙
<freeflying> adam8157, 为啥我的pandaboard过不了几天就会死机呢
<freeflying> adam8157, 贵司的13.10
<adam8157> freeflying: 你对他做了什么
 * adam8157 来一打英国妹子教教我英音
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 容易化学 :       一日在机场碰到一位同乡,他问起我在国外学什么的,我说:"溶液化学。"他说:"老兄客气了,哪有容易的化学。"
<Aoy_c> ^k^
<^k^> Aoy_c,
<bbb1> ...
<bbb1> pidgin windows版和linux版有什么重大的区别吗，怎么我用经常登陆的号上频道立刻就提示服务器连接不上，用随便的号就立刻连接上了呢
<bbb1> NickServ: (notice) bbb1 is not registered.
<gfrog> freeflying: 换fedora吧，lol
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • [转载]Linux下百度云/百度网盘的Python客户端（支持Unicode） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456010 bypy - 百度云/百度网盘的Python客户端 ---- 下载地址： https://github.com/houtianze/bypy ---- Copyright 2013 Hou Tianze (GitHub: houtianze, Twitter: @ibic, G+: +TianzeHou) 这是一个百度云盘的Python客户
<^k^>  ─> 端。主要的目的就是在Linux环境下（命令行）使用百度云盘的2TB的巨大空间。比如，你可以用在Raspberry Pi树莓派上。它提供文件列表、下 …
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  19:31 
<^k^> 新 东北校区 • 沈阳Normal大学！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456011 ！看见网上魅族的Ubuntu手机了，感觉很精美！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 K.Chen — 2014-02-28 19:31
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：执行 chkconfig 命令失败，原因不时 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456012 root@ubuntu:/# chkconfig Sorry, command-not-found has crashed! Please file a bug report at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/command-not-found/+filebug Please include the following information with the report: command-not-found version: 0.3 Python ver
<^k^>  ─> sion: 3.3.2 final 0 Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 13.10 Release:13.10 Codename:saucy Exception information: unsupported locale setting Traceback (most recent call last): …
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: ee神, 你玩摄影吗?
<lucky__> October21: hi
<perr> perr: hi
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: 不玩。
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 哦
<perr> perr: hi
<perr> perr: hi
<perr> perr: hi
<perr> perr: hi
<perr> perr: hi
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • Ubuntu给力！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456013 自从把自己的笔记本给父母用，给他们安装上了12.04后，新买的一直没敢在自己的电脑上面装ubuntu，因为嫌麻烦没有布线，买了个水星的无线网卡MW3030U，当时买的时候头脑一热，看到识别双频（2.4GHz&5.0GHz）正好和我
<^k^>  ─> 的双频路由器挺配，就直接拍下来了，后来才意识到没留意是否支持Ubuntu。在windows里面也是通过自带的驱动盘安装的驱动，按我个人的感 …
<Archc> 还有这事？
<abcde> 我也有块水星USB无线网卡，内核中没 有驱动
<yunfan> 水星不是用那个ralink么
<abcde> 貌似，我好不容易弄好了ndiswrapper，能用windows的驱动，但是连接速度太慢
<zenNamaste> testforconflick: 什么晶片? usb无线网卡
<zenNamaste> testforconflick: 怎么会内核没有驱动?
<testforconflick> zenNamaste: 我的是 MW150UM 的USB无线网卡，
<zenNamaste> testforconflick: 这是晶片?
<abineQ> zenNamaste: iMadper?
<abineQ> iGoogle: 大神，你好
<lucky__> abineQ: 怎么每次看你都在找imadper？
<abineQ> lucky__: 不解释
<Gann> 最近有好玩的吗？
<abineQ> lucky__: 在干吗？忙不？
<abineQ> 有的
<abineQ> 很多好玩的
<Gann> 什么
 * lucky__ 苦苦寻找imadper的abinQ
<abineQ> 各种各样都有
<lucky__> abineQ: 看blog 闲聊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件更新器无法更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456014 想升级到14.04,打开软件更新器后老是提示无法联网，提示软件包系统已损坏，建议禁用第三方软件源，然后运行 apt-get install -f.我系统坏掉了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-02-28 20:51
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在觉得当时没收你那9寸的7200的笔记本盘略亏
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> 下班..
<Gann> Ubuntu手机什么时候能用？
<lucky__> test
<^k^> lucky__:点点点.  21:02 
<testforconflick> zenNamaste: 不知道，我忘了具体是什么型号的，看官网的图片 应该是mw150us这个型号，芯片网上说是Realtek8188，不过我是在小店子里买的，总之插上过不会自动识别的
<lucky___> test
<^k^> lucky___:点点点.  21:05 
<lucky___> test
<^k^> lucky___:点点点.  21:07 
<lucky___> ^k^: 怎么回事？
<testforconflick> lucky___: 你不是离开了么，而且没有进入信息 怎么也能发消息呢
<^k^> lucky___, 罚款，据我所知。  21:08 
<lucky___> testforconflick: 鬼知道呢
<lucky___> testforconflick: 最近网络特别不稳定
<October21> lucky___: 你注册了为什么不用帐号登陆？
<lucky___> October21: 我米注册啊
<October21> 你有没尾巴的 nick 吗？
<lucky___> 没有 我没注册过任何nick
<October21> lucky___: 那估计是你的 这个 nick 被抢注了
<lucky___> October21: zenNamaste 和我说过注册米用 我就一直米注册
<October21> 怎么没用？
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • EFL 1.9 is Out http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456015 EFL 1.9 is Out After three months of development work and only one day behind the set schedule we are proud to announce the release of version 1.9 of EFL, Elementary, Evas Generic Loaders and Emotion Generic Players. Download LINKSHA256 efl-1.9.0.tar.gzfd4703edb56c01b713f92849fb15f6ca3d866
<^k^>  ─> 227ce4abff2d90b08244cd99a99 elementary-1.9.0.tar.gz95cb9ade6c1f135b673555d927d13b5e06986353047178125346abdf6c2b4d82 emotion_generic_players-1.9.0.tar.gz9447839047b087b0293b2ed6c4532 …
<lucky___> cc zenNamaste
<testforconflick> (21:13:39) NickServ: (notice) Information on Lucky___ (account Lucky___):
<testforconflick> (21:13:39) NickServ: (notice) Registered : Jul 30 22:11:45 2012 (1 year, 30 weeks, 2 days, 15:01:56 ago)
<testforconflick> (21:13:39) NickServ: (notice) Last seen  : Dec 22 09:44:18 2013 (9 weeks, 5 days, 03:29:23 ago)
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 额，在干吗呢
<abineQ> Archc: luojie？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 两个硬盘 ，一个xp ，一个 ubuntu ，如何启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456016 有两个ide硬盘，一个装了xp ，一个装了 ubuntu ， 现在想把两个硬盘都接在电脑上，而启动的时候，可以自己选择 xp 还是 ubuntu ，把 ubuntu 作默认的启动系统， 请问是什么法子 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 来学习 — 2014-02-28 21:16
<Gann> 我的 nick没有尾巴吧
<pirate3> 尾巴是什么？
<pirate3> Gann: ?
<^k^> pirate3: define:尾巴 |尾|，又稱|尾巴|，是指位於動物體背部|尾|端的部份，特別是指構造柔韌可彎曲、且明顯 分開於軀幹的附肢部份，大致上相當於哺乳動物與鳥類的骶骨(薦骨)和尾骨。一般而  |...|
<Gann> 刚才有人在问
<pirate3> ^k^: ...
<^k^> pirate3, 休息一下..  21:36 
<pirate3> e
<jiero> 大家都来帮忙画地图？
<jiero> http://www.openstreetmap.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: OpenStreetMap
<October21> jiero: 你有忙什么呢？
<jiero> October21: 不知道怎么做到我想做的事情。
<jiero> October21: 建立一个世界。
<October21> jiero: minecraft
<lucky___> tor的隐私性如何？
<October21> jiero: 「你的世界」
<jiero> October21: 真的，人组成的。
<October21> lucky___: 大陆连不上吧？
<onlylove> lucky___: 你能用？
<jiero> October21:  去吧，标记你的位置吧 http://www.openstreetmap.org/
<sandylaw>  连不上什么
<October21> lucky___: 这样用的话，你会被盯上的
<October21> jiero: 嗯
<sandylaw> 可以访问
<October21> sandylaw: Tor
<sandylaw> 不够我挂着goagent自动模式
<lucky___> October21: tor被监管着吗
<October21> sandylaw: 废话
<sandylaw> 没用功tor
<October21> lucky___: 你特立独行，别人会察觉
<jiero> October21: 我这城市分区以前就是靠河和高地。
<sandylaw> 没用过tor
<lucky___> sandylaw: goagent和tor有关系吗
<sandylaw> 都是翻墙的吧
<October21> lucky___: 他翻了墙再连上的
<October21> sandylaw: Tor 是保护你的
<lucky___> October21: 还以为tor隐蔽性多强呢
<sandylaw> 没什么用 不干违法的
<October21> lucky___: 这不是他的错
<lucky___> October21: 我就是今天才听说tor的
<October21> lucky___: 你做的和别人不一样，监控的人自然会发现啊
<October21> lucky___: 没事，党没想你知道。:)
<lucky___> 党现在都可以随意监视tor了吗
<October21> l
<October21> lucky___: 不知道啊
<onlylove> lucky___: tor都被GFW干掉多少年了
<October21> onlylove: 问个问题
<October21> onlylove: 比特信怎么在大陆是违法的？
<onlylove> October21: 说
<onlylove> October21: 别问我，和谐话题，就像比特币一样
<October21> onlylove: 嗯
<perr> 有啥类似dia的作图软件
<October21> draw
<perr> October21: openoffice?
<October21> 嗯
<lucky___> 比特币也和谐？
<perr> October21: 那个有页面限制.dia无限大
<onlylove> October21: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38523
<lucky___> gfw好厉害 都干的掉tor
<onlylove> lucky___: 比特币是央行不承认
<onlylove> ^k^: 出来干活，取title
<sandylaw> 余额宝 快要被搞了
<onlylove> lucky___: 我问你，听说过假基站么
<sandylaw> yeah
<October21> oh yeah！
<October21> 那套装备有点贵啊
<sandylaw> 犯法
<onlylove> 早晚的事情，动了国有银行的蛋糕，还想好过
<sandylaw> 刚开始我不放心
<sandylaw> 上周末才开始存点进余额宝 结果出来消息 银行协会要打击余额宝
<lucky___> on
<lucky___> onlylove: 米有
<October21> jiero: 问个问题
<jiero> 直接问。。。
<lucky___> sandylaw: 我钱都放余额宝了
<jiero> October21: 你泡irc这么久了。。。竟然会说那句话。
<lucky___> onlylove: 央行不承认就要和谐吗
<sandylaw> 你放了多少
<onlylove> lucky___: 那算了，如果你知道假的GSM移动基站怎么回事，你基本也差不多该知道tor可以怎样被和谐
<October21> jiero: 如果我们用gps，采集了数据，那地图就没偏差，这没问题吗？
<lucky___> onlylove: let me google it
<zenNamaste> lucky___: tor不难. 只要混入节点中, 自己也当不加密节点就行了.
<jiero> October21: 我还没想到精确度的问题呐。标记都不够。精确度是留给直接依靠的人修改的吧。。。
<October21> 本来地图数据都是被处理过，这样弄会被封啊……
<jiero> October21: 嗯。法律吧。
<lucky___> zenNamaste: tor大陆不可以用 是真的吗
<October21> 到时OSM被墙了……
<sandylaw> 国家安全
<sandylaw> gps是美国佬的
<zenNamaste> lucky___: 什么叫不可用?
<October21> jiero: 这样做，这个地图就只有gps的误差了
<jiero> October21: 话说google地图也被墙了？
<jiero> October21: 都有卫星图了不是。
<October21> jiero: 政府没给牌照，你不知道吗？
<jiero> October21: 我是参照卫星图标记的
<jiero> October21: 知道。
<October21> 刚才 onlylove 说和谐让我想到了这些
<lucky___> zenNamaste: cc October21
<zenNamaste> lucky___: 什么?
<zenNamaste> 在忙
<October21> lucky___: 你不要太迷那个美剧了
<lucky___> zenNamaste: 都这个点了 还这么忙
<zenNamaste> lucky___: 私事.
<lucky___> October21: 只是考证一下细节 如果经不起推敲果断弃之
<imtxc> .
<October21> lucky___: 你知道有这个东西即可
<lucky___> 如果党可以监视tor 那么白宫高层应该也很好查tor的水表
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在考虑买硬盘的事情，略郁闷，5400的太卡
<imtxc> onlylove: ssd 吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 7200 的太热了
<onlylove> imtxc: 容量太小
<onlylove> imtxc: 再热能热哪里去，不过说起来我这硬盘时间长了也烫手
<imtxc> onlylove: 真的， 有热噪音又大
<onlylove> imtxc: 我先买来体验下……
<imtxc> onlylove: 去年你不说， 我可以把我的给你用几天试试
<onlylove> imtxc: 我实在受不了现在这个的速度了，win7动不动就没响应，开始转圈圈
<imtxc> 有没有可能是其他的问题？ 内存？
<onlylove> imtxc: 3G
<onlylove> imtxc: 去年要不是零花钱不够，我本来打算收你那硬盘的
<onlylove> imtxc: 点开资源管理器里面装东西比较多的磁盘，就看进度条在慢慢磨蹭
<imtxc> onlylove: 我最近也感觉到 ssd 的容量是个问题了， 想存点儿无损音乐
<onlylove> imtxc: 移动硬盘
<zenNamaste> NAS 很便宜.
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且我觉得笔记本这东西，无损有意思么
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然不是笔记本
<lucky___> 睡觉去了 大家晚安
 * imtxc 去试试hd650 听 128k 的音乐能听出德味儿么
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这两天乃好像挺忙啊， 相机入了没有
<zenNamaste> 没.
<zenNamaste> 没钱.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 就入个女朋友五号什么的呗
<zenNamaste> 不要微单
<zenNamaste> 不要单反
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 玩不起镜头.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那打算买啥？卡片？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是的.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不是说了, 就理光gr了
<onlylove> imtxc: 表示我听不出128和320的区别
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那货好像不比微单便宜
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我知.
<imtxc> .. 怎么说话这么个调调了 zenNamaste
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不开心么？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: gr出片效果 好过7000以内的单反组合.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 有那么夸张
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 定焦呀 + apsc
<zenNamaste> imt
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你7000以内, 能买到全画幅?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不也是apsc
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 理光的那个镜头很赞的.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 7000 差不多能买  D7000 了吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 肯定可以呀
<imtxc> 4k 买卡片机感觉不爽
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 但是拼28mm焦段
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 绝对gr出片好. 几何变形, 边缘画质, gr简直逆天
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 先买个微单入入门，对镜头的需求推动你不断的想提高工资
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 只有dp*m画质好过gr
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不. 不折腾.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我就买个不折腾的就够了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 其实dpm系列更便宜
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 两千多.
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 相机我不怎么需要
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> 至少目前不需要
<zenNamaste> 买定焦还是需要很大勇气的...
<maplebeats> Linux Deepin 的项目初期的资金主要来源于 Deepin 的个人投入，到今年为止，我们已经通过 Linux Deepin 操作系统项目达到了收支平衡。
<maplebeats> WOW
<maplebeats> 深度居然收支平衡了
 * onlylove 围观土豪讨论土豪话题
 * imtxc 还没收到生日礼物啊， 你们都在做啥
<maplebeats> imtxc, 生日？生日快乐啊土豪
<onlylove> imtxc: 你过生日，啥时候，我什么都不知道
<imtxc> maplebeats: 这是我地一个合法生日
<imtxc> 第一个合法生日
<maplebeats> imtxc, 以前都不合法？
<imtxc> maplebeats， onlylove 对啊， 我一直过农历二月初一嘛， 但是我身份证上写 3月1号
<onlylove> 生日还有合法不合法？
<imtxc> onlylove: 明天终于这两个日子重合了
<maplebeats> imtxc, 我了个去
<onlylove> imtxc: 晕死……
<imtxc> 我算了算， 下次这个日子得到 2033 年
<onlylove> imtxc: 标题党
<imtxc> 目测必须情人节跟元宵节重合，然后哪两颗星在一条线上的时候这俩日子才能重上
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正明天俩日期重合，不容易
<onlylove> imtxc: 情人节和元宵节好像可以，看新闻说是19年还是啥时候
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊， 14 + 19 = 33
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以，我得等到 2033 年才能继续遇到 3月1号遇到2月初一
<onlylove> imtxc: 没必要在意那些
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 中国古代历法改了多少改了
<onlylove> imtxc: 据说祖冲之有套和现代历法精准度可以媲美的历法，也不知道哪里去了
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种事情，你问库胖
<imtxc> onlylove: 我以为你能推算到我年龄呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似能
<imtxc> 根据这个算法，我今年过19岁生日哦
<imtxc>  lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 我上学的时候也有过一次
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个是有规律的吧， 19年肯定有一次
<maplebeats> gnome3.12还是支持不了wayland呀 lainme
<October21> imtxc: 规律不像公式那样
<onlylove> imtxc: 我得去查下日历，记不清了，反正是大学时候的事情
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过差不太多
<October21> 阴历的算法不是一个公式能办到，中间要有天文观测辅助校正
<October21> 古时有专门机构每年公布吧？
<imtxc> October21: 反正我查了查上一次、这一次、下一次， 确实是间隔19年
<October21> 阴历有些地方是认为设置的吧？
<imtxc> October21: 不是啊
<imtxc> October21: 我也不是太清楚
<October21> 那个闰月的设置没多少规律吧？
<zenNamaste> 对现在的天文学来说, 已经可以准确预测了.
<onlylove> October21: 有，没有就麻烦了
<zenNamaste> 不需要观测就知道该怎么调整了
<October21> 有这么高级，要是月球被撞了，速度变了呢？
<October21> 这个和月球有关吧?
<zenNamaste> October21: 得要很大型的陨石撞击才有可能改变.
<zenNamaste> October21: 但是, 可能性很小的.
<October21> 我瞎想了
<onlylove> 喵的，快崩溃了，考虑要不要辞掉工作
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 什么时候? 我也想辞职去旅行
<perr> zenNamaste: kernfs干嘛的呀?替代sysfs?为何?
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊
<zenNamaste> perr: 还没听说过.
<zenNamaste> perr: sysfs不能超过1页的读写
<zenNamaste> perr: 性能有严重问题.
<zenNamaste> perr: 替换也说的过去
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你这土豪，辞职旅行就旅行了，不差钱，我要辞职就没钱了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我是上班时赞下来的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我想买的东西都没买
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我要是和你说我到北京两年，刚开始赚钱你咋想
<imtxc> onlylove, zenNamaste 你俩又开始这个话题了。。。
<imtxc> 记得你俩因为这个话题争过好几次了
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉……
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是这个话题
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道你认为他不是土豪
<imtxc> onlylove: 不表态
<onlylove> imtxc: 原来不是因为这个话题吵的
<imtxc> 本地人比咱们外地人在这边至少轻松一点这是真的
<onlylove> imtxc: 原来吵的有，学历，能力，地域
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在是旅行的问题
<imtxc> onlylove.........
<onlylove> imtxc: 我要是辞职旅行，好不容易存的钱又没了
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是在这边工作确实不是很顺心
<imtxc> onlylove: 你至少比我会存钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 我要是想花的话，现在就能出掉10K
<onlylove> imtxc: 钱是个让人很郁闷的问题，我也想辞职旅行
<onlylove> imtxc: zenNamaste 的想法挺好的
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是你要知道，理想很丰满
<zenNamaste> 窊 ..  这个字好邪恶
<onlylove> imtxc: 等我哪天实在受不了那个疯女人，我就不和他们玩了
<zenNamaste> 窳 ... .... .....
<imtxc> ....
<onlylove> imtxc: 想买新电脑很久了，一直没买，现在这个还是10年年初的机器
<Guest37024> ?
<Guest87011> ?
<Guest87011> sss
<onlylove> imtxc: 原来一直想买vaio，现在倒好，vaio都卖掉了，我还没买
<Guest37024> ss
<imtxc> ......
<Guest37024> aa
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 是的. 我当年一直喜欢palm... 结果也只是遇到了悲剧.
<Guest22252> exit
<freeflying> zenNamaste, www.rayi.cn/?product-222217755.html
<onlylove> 估计换个7200的硬盘，这个ASUS还能再用一阵子
<alvin_rx1> Title: 理光 GR 便携数码相机的报价_最新价格-锐意网(rayi.cn) (@ rayi.cn)
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 正在打开.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 就是这个.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 收吧,价格不错
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不都是这价格吗?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 等我涨工资就收
<onlylove> 涨工资，多幸福的话题……我涨工资基本靠跳槽
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 所有人都是吧.
<onlylove> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<onlylove> 下次该找个8K的工作了
 * zenNamaste 想找个800k/月的工作
 * zenNamaste 谁都别拦我!
 * zenNamaste <- 已疯
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你可以找一年800K的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不!
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 就要一个月800k!
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 然后一年只上一个月!
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 如果我可以一年只上一个月，100K就很满足
 * zenNamaste 和 onlylove 已疯
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你好歹能码程序，去威客或者猪八戒接点力所能及的私活可以
 * maplebeats 明天是我来深一周年纪念日哎
<October21> http://www.zhihu.com/question/19690549
<October21> maplebeats: 我后天走
 * zenNamaste 将 onlylove 拖下水了. 
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 是你出柜20周年纪念日.
<^k^> ⇪ t: openSUSE 的人气为何远不如 Ubuntu 和 Fedora ？ - 知乎
<onlylove> October21: 这个是老帖子了
<October21> 偶尔看到
<October21> 今天提到了 SUSU
<onlylove> October21: ubuntu中文论坛就有这个
<October21> onlylove: 我以前用论坛都是搜解决办法
<October21> onlylove: 话说我在贴吧的留言，玛丽苏回了
<onlylove> October21: 我现在在论坛就是纯灌水了
<onlylove> October21: 我不去贴吧，我认为那是个很危险的地方
<October21> 玛丽苏去贴吧都说后悔了
<October21> 我在 Linux 吧被回贴了，那帮基佬羡慕死了
<October21> onlylove: 我现在用 tapatalk 看论坛
<onlylove> October21: 如果羡慕你，证明不是基佬
<onlylove> October21: 基佬对妹子没兴趣
<October21> 那帮人现在不知道是不是正在放水
<October21> 不知道什么原因，最近被爆吧了
<October21> 我现在只是用隔壁频道的 bot 看看有什么帖子
<maplebeats> zenNamaste, 出柜？首先我得有个柜啊
<maplebeats> October21, 走哪儿
<October21> 东莞啊
<onlylove> 睡觉去
<October21> 晚安
<jiero> imtxc: 你要生日礼物？
<jiero> imtxc: 生日结束了。快乐每一天
<arch> 我怎么端口映射到我虚拟机host-only创建的网?
<arch> 谁知道virtualbox怎么做端口转发吗
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<arch> 怎么自动安装latex的.sty文件啊
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rx1 ofan 跳了
<knownbad> 哪里去？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: Gdata
<knownbad> 买屁股给德国人？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 对
<knownbad> https://www.gdatasoftware.com/
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ International - G Data Software AG
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 做杀软的
<knownbad> 妈的，骗人的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 给钱多就行
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 0出差
<knownbad> 为了小孩？
<knownbad> 其实我也会这么想。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 对
<arch> 怎么访问虚拟机中中的服务器啊
<knownbad> 那就恭喜了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 还是跳得晚了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 还有三个月呢
<knownbad> 干嘛？
<knownbad> 都好，有决定比悬着好。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 提前三个月跳槽啊
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 老板还挽留了下
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 知道我突然辞职  绝对不可能后悔的
<knownbad> 这里要不两个礼拜通知或是没。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 走之前再给美国人民升级下软件逻辑  我就不服务了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 号称美国项目有可能在未来的一个月内交付给客户
<knownbad> Walmart就是烂。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我笑抽了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: walgreens
<knownbad> Sorry.
<knownbad> 美国企业都太短视了，不再是以前的前瞻。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 可能吧
<knownbad> 这是个陷阱连中国也步上后岑，好似德国人比较有自制些。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 话说walgreens项目的顾问是中国人
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 去年刚刚退休
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 算是被schaefer骗了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: schaefer被一个大忽悠骗了
<knownbad> 基本上原版都有问题，修改版都必须的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 修改版已经2年了
<knownbad> 以前的公司也做了生产线一样的出错，又请了工业自动化经理来修改。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 硬件问题
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 不是软件问题
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 100%volume的时候 主converyor断了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: XD
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 在那机器下面的时候 颇有雨中漫步的感觉  全是粉尘 机械磨损
<knownbad> 都有，硬体条码扫描不稳定，滚轮卡，配发软件不稳出错。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 因为这项目  离开的员工有3个了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 主动跑了的
<knownbad> Conveyor belt也能断？   德国制的吗？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 中国的零件  奥地利造
<knownbad> 又搞不清楚了？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: schaefer是全球公司
<knownbad> 扭力过高？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 德国设计  奥地利的制造  中国的零件
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 不知道
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 反正我算是知道schaefer不能进了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 谁去谁坑
<knownbad> 反正你也打算走人了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 已经辞职了  新公司已经签了合同了
<knownbad> 恭喜。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 有什么恭喜的 水到渠成的事情
<knownbad> 好吧，祝福你早点被开了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 不怕
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 睡觉去了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-01
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 分享新玩具啦，语音视频聊天工具Tox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456023 http://wiki.tox.im/binaries Hi there! This is the wiki for Tox, a decentralized, secure messenger with audio and video chat capabilities. Tox isn't complete yet, but we encourage you to contribute to help make us awesome! 还不是很成熟的，不过
<^k^>  ─> 可以拿来玩玩 统计信息: 发表于 由 highwind — 2014-03-01 6:56
<xishao> 不小心把xchat的菜单栏隐藏了怎么掉出来啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女孩开车 : 一天看见一个女孩子独自一个人开著ｂｅｎｚ敞篷车,这时看到她的右转车灯闪烁,后来又看到她伸出左手,且手心向后。"你到底是要右转还是左转?""我当然是要右转呀！ ""那你伸出左手向后又是表示什麽?""我是要将指甲油晾干啦！ "
<imtxc> jieroarchl: lol
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 最新的正式版ubuntu，安装深度音乐用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456024 已经反复试过很多次了，网上找到的安装方法都试过了，安装包都安装上的了，但就是用不了 为什么源里没有呢 都是闪一下就退出来了，在命令行运行出错提示： Quote: deepin-music-player INFO Lo
<^k^>  ─> ading settings... INFO Loading application theme... INFO Loading MediaDB... ERROR Faild load user db, will to load default db None INFO Initialize Gui... Traceback (most recent call …
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 19岁了我
<October21> 老黄瓜刷绿漆
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 好可怕。19岁看起来和29岁无异。
 * jieroarchl 践踏 imtxc
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 明明是38
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 我收到了6 家银行的祝福短信。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个合并文件夹的命令怎么用法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456025 例如我在ubuntu文件夹下有5个文件 分别是1,2,3,4,5 这5个文件夹下边都有个同样的目录a 我想将这5个文件夹合并，应该怎么做？用什么命令呢？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuubun — 2014-03-01 10:10
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 你适合去银行。
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 6个银行每个银行都希望你存钱。
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我同一时间只用一个银行地说。中国银行 汇丰银行 浦发银行
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc, 这么好的天不出去把妹啊
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 你也去啊。
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 搞外遇
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 马上出去
<imtxc> freeflying: 没妹啊
<newleaves_> hi ^k^
<newleaves_> ^k^, hi
<^k^> newleaves_:点点点.  11:16 
<xmzgtx> test
<^k^> xmzgtx:点点点.  11:19 
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于手机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456026 一般手机可以刷ubuntu系统吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rzxtest002 — 2014-03-01 11:31
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 1.5.5运行恐怖游戏《耶利哥》和《生化危机恶化》 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456027 耶利哥运行很完美。不过效率不是很高。因为耶利哥要用到物理加速phyx，而转化又要耗费不少资源。生化危机恶化能进游戏主菜单界面但是加载游戏时会遇到无限加载的问题！后
<^k^>  ─> 来收到启发，其实原因还是过场动画需要调用windows media player。而wine中是需要自己安装的。但是我没有找到专门针对wine的windows media playe …
<jieroarchl> 都房价啊。
<order> 额
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMware tools安装不成功求助 ！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456028 在linux下安装VM tools 问题：我想在虚拟机下安装VMware tools，把解压包解压到Home目录下 然后打开终端 ls 能看到vmare-tools-distrib 然后 cd vm（tab） 然后 ls 能看到vmware-install.pl 然后 sudo
<^k^>  ─> ./vm（tab） 执行最后一步找不到文件，本人小白，帮我看下问题出在哪里，谢谢了。图在下面 2.jpg 1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 5463j66 — 2014-0 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04删除了gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456029 在launchpad里看到，Remove completely gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg src+binaries, superseded by gstreamer1.0-libav gstreamer1.0-libav已经安装了的，但火狐27还是播放不了mp4，暂时用了13.10的源安装，可以播放mp4了 统计信息: 发表于 由 cen
<^k^>  ─> jianneng — 2014-03-01 12:18
<bbc`> c++是最好的语言
<bbc`> CL是最垃圾的语言
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 孩子, 你肿么了...
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  12:33 
<bbc`> \q: 真无聊啊
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 找点话题
<bbc`> php是最好的语言
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我更喜欢cobol
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我们宿舍一个哥们儿去工行写cobole了
<zenNamaste> s/e//
<bbc`> 月薪几狗?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 10w/year.
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 前景怎样
<bbc`> 我想去msra
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 谁知道.
<bbc`> 听说明天只需要干2h就行啦
<zenNamaste> bbc`: msra要求挺高的吧.....
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 而且R字标明人家是做研究方面的.
<bbc`> 嗯
<perr> zenNamaste : kernfs是把sysfs的部分功能独立出去的东西.
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我同级的一个人在里面做模式识别, 每天就是看论文写论文.
<zenNamaste> perr: 哦, 今天在lkml看到kernfs的patch了, 没点进去
<bbc`> 好好学习,既然大家都不吐槽,我就继续去学习c++了.....
<zenNamaste> bbc`: c++好呀.
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 赚钱就行.
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 我找不到用c++的工作....(逃
<zenNamaste> bbc`: lol~ 那你现在用啥呢?
<bbc`> python,lua还有非常非常非常有限的c++
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 挺好的.
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我现在主要靠英文+汉语拼音
<bbc`> 哦,还有js
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我已经脱离技术岗位, 转做行政了
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 赚钱吗?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 10w/year
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 噢
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 饿不死
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 还不用敲代码不用看代码
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 多好.
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 哦.突然感觉我还是习惯qq
<bbc`> zenNamaste:  qq上人也多
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 恩, 这里周末根本没人呢
<newleaves_> perr, en heng
<bbc`> zenNamaste: qq上周末也有人
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 唉...
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 有活字典,有大牛,有明科,什么人都有
<zenNamaste> bbc`: lol~
<onlylove> ……
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 你把马甲脱了, 换回你的名字.
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 这里就热闹了
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 大家就会惊呼, 捕获野生xxx
<bbc`> zenNamaste: .... 我还是继续看书去,就快把TC++PL4 看完了.......
<bbc`> 太厚了...
<bbc`> 1366页
<zenNamaste> bbc`: ... 那是给你查用的吧
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 教科书呀,查得用标准,或者cppreference.com
<alvin_rx1> Title: cppreference.com (@ cppreference.com)
<zenNamaste> bbc`: ... ... ...
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 标准... cpp的标准很难读的
<zenNamaste> bbc`: c的标准我倒是打印出来了
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 嗯,读不懂的时候就去问大牛.这里有愿意回答的c++大牛么?
<bbc`> zenNamaste: qq
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 感觉开源的搞c++的不多啊.
<zenNamaste> bbc`: ofan呀
<zenNamaste> ofan: 蹦出来
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 才一个,qq群里一抓一大把
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 对
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 还不同时区....qq群里贴标准也方便
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 这里毕竟小, 档次也低.
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 问题不懂得,问一下,@下活字典,活字典马上把标准的相关部分贴出来了.
<bbc`> 巨方便.....(逃
<zenNamaste> bbc`: lol~
<bbc`> ofan: 如何解决用 vim打开上万行c++代码,全是模板,然后导致YCM等分析不过来的问题?
<bbc`> 我已经换成qtcreator了.....(逃
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 你现在用啥编辑器?ide?
<bbc`> 都不用啦?
<zenNamaste> bbc
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 啥ide?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 写邮件的?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: emacs呀
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 早就不写代码了, 要啥ide
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 不是,写东西.哦......
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 现在最多的是用fx... zimbra
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 昨天,有CL大牛,调戏了 伞哥 ....(逃....
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 不认识伞...
<bbc`> zenNamaste: SBCL认识吗?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 那不是编译器吗.
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 嗯,爆出严重bug
<zenNamaste> bbc`: ... ... ...
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 跟我没关系了... 我只要imap/smtp能用就够了
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 更早之前ccl爆出严重四则运算bug
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 算算术都出问题
<zenNamaste> 呃...
<zenNamaste> 有点儿过分了
<bbc`> 好像存在好多年了....没人发现,真是弱爆了...........
<bbc`> 作为被坑了1年多的...我一定要吐槽下
<zenNamaste> bbc`: lol~ 哈哈哈
<bbc`> linux用户有钱就买mac
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 现在用了5s, 觉得ios真渣...
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 土豪啊,如何渣了?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我坚持了一个月了... 快抵不住换成android了
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 啥功能都要越狱, 各种不如android
<bbc`> 至少有沙盒,不用像android那样sb
<bbc`> 还有app store
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 你要啥功能?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我现在还没越狱.
<zenNamaste> bbc`: shadowsock
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 这是啥?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 翻墙的
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我买了shadowsock的服务了
<bbc`> zenNamaste: vpn啊
<bbc`> 哦
<zenNamaste> bbc`: vpn得全局呀
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 而且, 拍照巨渣
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 屏幕巨渣
<bbc`> ....
<bbc`> 屏幕渣?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 是呀
<bbc`> 拍张上单反啊
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 320的ppi
<bbc`> 屏幕怎么扎了?
<bbc`> 你能看到像素点?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 那你这么说, 手机摄像头就废了.
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 能呀
<bbc`> 卧槽
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 你已经超过人类极限了...
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 如果你之前用446ppi的, 换回320ppi, 就能看出来
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 能看出来成像质量下降的
<bbc`> 还行吧...我觉得微单也渣
<bbc`> 所以...手机的就这样吧...
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 不然你以为为啥要出2k分辨率的手机
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 恩, 我打算买理光gr呢
<bbc`> 卧槽........
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 不买微单
<bbc`> 你不能这么比.......
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 微单没意义
<bbc`> 光app store,就秒杀android
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 为啥?
<bbc`> 还有沙盒
<zenNamaste> bbc`: app store怎么啦?
<bbc`> android没好的付费渠道啊
<bbc`> 有么?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 有呀, google钱包呀
<bbc`> 还有icloud内置的云同步功能,和mac电脑很好得结合在一起
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 有沙盒么?敢随便装应用么?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我还是用的dropbox
<bbc`> 能不给qq 摄像头权限么?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我敢随便装应用呀
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 能呀
<bbc`> 如何做到?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 有控制应用权限的应用呀
<zenNamaste> bbc`: root才行
<bbc`> 木马不是随便侵入的么?
<bbc`> 尤其SD卡随便读写
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 还没遇到过安全问题.
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 光是使用体验上, ios让我很伤心... 比如没有好用的浏览器...
<bbc`> 噢
<zenNamaste> bbc`: ios上面的opera简直就是渣
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 还有uc, 在ios上面也是渣
<bbc`> UC...
<zenNamaste> bbc`: uc我在android下面用的很舒心
<arch> 有谁知道怎么在latex上让一个大图片自动分割到两页吗
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 嗯~
<zenNamaste> bbc`: ios的输入法... ....
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 你越狱了嘛?
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 我没越狱, 用的原生输入法... 简直就是shit!
<onlylove> 要不要买个光驱位的硬盘盒……
<zenNamaste> bbc`: ios的声底很好,很干净. 比我的android好不少倒是
<bbc`> zenNamaste: 吃饭去了
<zenNamaste> bbc`: 恩.
<onlylove> 喵的是不是我起的太早了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 最新的lyx版本已经有官方ppa源了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456031 前一段lyx出了2.0.7版，但是以前用的getdeb源里一直还是2.0.6。今天一搜才发现，原来launchpad里已经有了lyx的官方ppa源： Code: ppa:lyx-devel/release 爽啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2014-03-0
<^k^>  ─> 1 14:09
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  14:13 
<perr_> test
<^k^> perr_:点点点.  14:21 
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  14:23 
<jieroarchl> perr: 美国一部电视剧竟然会有超过10个导演。
<jieroarchl> 好厉害。
<perr> ?
<perr> what?
<jieroarchl> perr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Arrow_episodes Arrow的导演，大概有14人
<^k^> ⇪ t: List of Arrow episodes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<perr> jieroarchl : why me?
<jieroarchl> perr: cause you are here!
<perr> jieroarchl : ...我好惨
<jieroarchl> perr: 玻璃人？
<jieroarchl> perr:  你姓什么？
<perr> jieroarchl : 为何问我姓什么?
<jieroarchl> perr: 我想知道啊
 * jieroarchl 极度不尊重隐私
<perr> jieroarchl : ...我姓张
<jieroarchl> perr: ok
 * jieroarchl 记忆里没有熟悉任何姓张的人
<UnnamedUser> 大家能看到我的汉字吗
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 把 Ubuntu中文频道去掉吧。这里不是啊。
<jieroarchl> perr: 张伯。为什么要了披风啊，拉风么？
<perr> jieroarchl : 防止人肉
<jieroarchl> perr: 人肉有啥可怕的啊。
<jieroarchl> perr: 嗯嗯。确实有几个非常人肉预警的人在。
<perr> jieroarchl : 干活.
<jieroarchl> perr: 聊天
<perr> jieroarchl : 有啥好聊的
<jieroarchl> perr: 总会发现的。
<perr> jieroarchl : 整天水就会变的水
<jieroarchl> perr: 对，习惯
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何把vim里的彩色显示文本输出到ps文件中 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456033 我们知道，在设置syntax on后，用vi打开一些文件，不同部分会彩色高亮显示。例如附件中的效果。另外，我们知道，用a2ps可以文本文件转化为ps(postscript）文件。我现在想让vim中彩色显示的部
<^k^>  ─> 分，在ps文件中依然能彩色显示，请问高手，有什么办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xhsh — 2014-03-01 15:03
<dispensable> ~
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 试图取代Android的新兴手机系统SailfishOS完全开源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456034 （编译：Leon）智能手机作为最主要的移动互联网终端，但产品的成功往往与平台有关。显然，目前的市场已经被iOS、Android和Windows Phone占据，诸如黑莓这样的老牌系统已成昨日黄花。不
<^k^>  ─> 过，新的挑战者仍层出不穷，包括三星和英特尔主推的Tizen、Mozilla公司的Firefox、Canonical公司的Ubuntu以及Jolla公司的Sailfish OS。 其中，Sailfi …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么用ucloner只备份/目录, 不格式化home目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456035 我是win7+ubuntu双系统, ubuntu分了"/, /home, swap"三个分区 如题, 我用ucloner备份ubuntu时, 1 备份时排除home目录--->恢复时--->"/home目录"选择原home分区--->恢复完成后, 都无法登陆系统 2 备份时排除
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:07 
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://product.suning.com/0000000000/102534903.html?utm_source=union&utm_medium=C&utm_campaign=4410&utm_content=4303 这货怎么样
<^k^> ⇪ t: 索尼 数码相机 DSC-RX100 CN2【报价、价格、评测、参数】_数码相机_苏宁易购
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪imtxc
<imtxc> onlylove: 土豪个啥
<imtxc> 今天持币去逛街，打算血拼的， 结果没找到任何想要的东西
<onlylove> imtxc: 早上快醒的时候做的梦不好……很郁闷
<imtxc> onlylove: 你居然做过好梦！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 没做过好梦
<onlylove> imtxc: 做过不好的梦不等于做过好梦
<imtxc> 2014年2月28日，Astell＆Kern发布了最新的旗舰产品AK240播放器。。。。。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要买吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 买不起
<imtxc> 售价为15999元。
<imtxc> 网易的这跟帖。。。 网易安徽省网友 火星牛比拉轰网友： 216 顶
<imtxc> 15999很便宜了，像我们这些玩HIFI的，50多万只能买根线。像我的一个音箱花了50多个亿。这只能算入门的。我认识一个土豪，买个耳塞花了5万亿美刀。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你买个dm2m吧少年
<zenNamaste> dp2m
<imtxc> dp2 是 30mm
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 45mm
<zenNamaste> imtxc: dp2是45mm
<imtxc> dp3 不是50么
<October21> 什么时候烧房子？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 等效35mm焦距: 45
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://image2.xitek.com/forum/pics/201305/2378/237816/237816_1368725759.jpg
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 看, dp3m的层次感强过nikon d3x不少
<imtxc> 额
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观 壕
<zenNamaste> imtxc: dp3m 的x3感光元件真心牛... 可惜, 电池续航70张, 真是太渣了.
<October21> 怎么没有追求录音室的效果？
<imtxc> 70张，擦
<zenNamaste> 录音室容易, 声学实验室难
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 话说今天去店里面听了听 U2 耳放，台式的放都有点大了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: dp m系列就是, 除了画质赶超万元单反, 其他的一无是处.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩. u2是很大
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 放在显示器下面.
<onlylove> 没有手操的相机有啥好玩的
<imtxc> onlylove: 有钱人真多啊，我今天去那个店里面，一个老奶奶一下子买走三条SE535
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哪个没有手动操作?
<imtxc> onlylove: 还问店家这个耳机里面是不是放电池的。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 他买错了, 她本来是去买助听器的
<imtxc> 听起来说是给孙子买的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 店家问她, 你要听什么, 她想了想, 为了听别人说话, 就说我要听人声好的. 店员就给了她535
<imtxc> ............
<October21> 看来有人投错胎了……
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 肯定不是，老奶奶肯定问的是我要听男声好的..
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> October21: 对啊，当时我就想认了她
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你去求包养
<October21> i
<imtxc> 3 条骚红  se535 啊
<October21> imtxc: 我是暗指自己太……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • chromium 卸载遇到问题，该如何解决呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456036 Code: tqc@tQc-ThinkPad-T400:~$ sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        下列软件包将被【卸载】：   chromium-brow
<^k^>  ─> ser chromium-browser-l10n 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 2 个软件包，有 3 个软件包未被升级。 有 44 个软件包没有被完全安 …
<newleaves_> wiki  百科  zh开头的时候，公式图片显示不了，是怎么回事
<newleaves_> en 开头的都能正常显示图片
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Python中文视频教程（全38集） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456037 这是由CSVT中谷教育录制的Python中文培训视频教程（全38集），视频讲解由浅至深，入门级的完整版python教程，视频已上传到网盘，大家下载下来这个文本，打开就可以看见下载地址，希望这部视频教程
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 出来
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 找你.
<maplebeats> 怎么了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 帮我内推?
<maplebeats> iMadper, 好呀好呀
<iMadper> lpy: 粗来放简历?
<maplebeats> iMadper, 推谁？怎么推
<lpy> maplebeats: 我
<iMadper> maplebeats: 推 lpy , 怎么推你说了算
<lpy> maplebeats: 求内推
 * maplebeats 是妹纸的话我选择推倒
<maplebeats> lpy, 简历我一份先:D
<lpy> ok
<lpy> 怎么发你
<iMadper> maplebeats: 撑住.
<iMadper> lpy: 给她链接看看先
<maplebeats> lpy, 深圳？
<lpy> maplebeats: okay 等我下
<lpy> 我在 广州
<onlylove> 嗯，给“她”链接
<maplebeats> lpy, 广州还需要内推么，直接去呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 我用错了吗? 没有吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 内推保险
 * maplebeats  这样子黑没关系吗？
<lpy> maplebeats: 听说 有个 TST？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 快推.
<maplebeats> lpy, TST是啥
<maplebeats> iMadper, 不知道怎么推啊...
<maplebeats> lpy, 先把简历发给我，我再去翻邮件。。。
<lpy> maplebeats: ok 我编译一下简历。。。
<maplebeats> lpy, 想去广研吧，广研估计要找壳酱:D
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 切换用户时，输入密码后，提示权限不足，为啥啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456038 在终端切换用户，输入su后，输入密码，提示权限不足，咋回事啊？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 houzihz — 2014-03-01 17:07
<lpy> maplebeats: 我 msg 你链接了  忘记准备 中文的 囧
<lpy> maplebeats: 广研就可以住学校了
<lpy> maplebeats: thx~
<maplebeats> lpy, 哇擦，有这水平，来毛腾讯啊
<iMadper> maplebeats:   <iMadper> maplebeats: 撑住.   知道这句话不是白来得了吧
<lpy> maplebeats: 腾讯 很有前途 很厉害的
<maplebeats> lpy, 撑住
<omegaga> orz
 * maplebeats 等我休息一下，想想这2B公司有啥好
<iMadper> omegaga: ..
<maplebeats> lpy, 等我回公司再发我一次
<lpy> maplebeats: ok
 * maplebeats 我厂的简历好像得用doc＋中文
<lpy> 嗯 我记得要用 中文
<omegaga> 啊= =我交了pdf。。
<omegaga> lpy: 坑爹了么这是……
<onlylove> 还要DOC
<lpy> omegaga: 不会的
<omegaga> “pdf打不开，这货不要了！”
<iMadper> omegaga: 错了, 应该说, hr系统只接受doc/docx, pdf的直接自动抛弃了
<CyrusYzGTt> 多数公司默认 安装 adobe 的Reader flash-plugin.. 特指天朝
<iMadper> omegaga: hr看到你之后, 只会说, 这sb怎么连简历都没有?
<omegaga> lpy: 所以你要用用pandoc撸再排版么
<maplebeats> lpy, 大四？
<omegaga> maplebeats: 大三
<lpy> maplebeats: 大三
<lpy> omegaga: 不要
<maplebeats> 哦？实习？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用wifi上网时遇到的神奇现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456039 我使用的系统是Ubuntu 12.04，电脑还装有Win7，以下情况都是在使用wifi上网时遇到的现象： 现象一： 使用Win7上网无异常，手机使用同一热点上网无异常； 重启电脑，使用Ubuntu，上网偶尔出现断网的情况
<lpy> 嗯 实习
<iMadper> maplebeats: 要special offer.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 给个路?
<omegaga> 同问。。
<imtxc> iMadper: sigma降价了
<iMadper> imtxc: 32**
<imtxc> iMadper: 降价一元。。 也叫历史新低我擦
<lpy> ....
<maplebeats_> 掉线了
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 要special offer. 给条路.
<maplebeats_> iMadper, 不知道啊
<maplebeats_> 实习生内推都没出
<lpy> maplebeats_: 有一个 TST
<lpy> maplebeats_:  叫什么 top student talent
<omegaga> maplebeats_: 我们也是在某个师兄的邮件里看到的
<maplebeats_> lpy, TST是什么:(
<lpy> 不过肯定又是一大堆 ACM 的。。。
<maplebeats_> 难道是我邮件太多了，把内推实习生的邮件看丢了？
<maplebeats_> omegaga, 什么邮件
<omegaga> maplebeats_: 我找下
<omegaga> maplebeats_: Title是腾讯2014实习生【提前批】内推
<maplebeats_> omegaga, 我没收到过。。。
<maplebeats_> 估计是其它BG的，不会发给我们快破产的部门吧:(
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 给条路子
<maplebeats_> imtxc, 我也要呢
<maplebeats_> lpy, omegaga 等我回公司了可以再帮你们找找，周一的时候。。。广研的内推邮件可能不会发给我，MIG的到是会发给我(不过要倒了的部门你们敢来么
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 你是qq聊天部门么
<maplebeats_> imtxc, 兔子是
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 推我去q币部门吧。。
<maplebeats_> imtxc, 推不动呀
<imtxc> 我减肥再推
<yunfan> imtxc: 买了个支架 以后可以站着办公了
<maplebeats_> yunfan, 站立办公很坑
<yunfan> maplebeats_: 至少有个替代选择  我每天做着太长了  自己都觉得不舒服
<maplebeats_> yunfan, 恩对。。。我们这很多人这么干，幸好有两台电脑，可以切换
<yunfan> maplebeats_: 我有n台
<maplebeats_> yunfan, 还可以搞一个躺着办工呀
<yunfan> 我的手机都有办公套件
<yunfan> 还有配套的对折的蓝牙键盘
<maplebeats_> 觅食去
<maplebeats_> 两个北京程序猿，一个上班很拼顿顿方便面盒饭，生活没规律，休息的时候就是胡吃海喝熬夜打游戏追美剧，三十岁不到肩周炎、脂肪肝、颈椎病、高血压……全身上下都是病。另外一个工作井井有条，生活有规律，健康养生早睡早起，每天早上跑步，在公园打太极拳……得肺癌，死了。
<freeflying> imtxc, 妹纸也没?
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 有没有类似酷狗的音乐播放器呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456041 深度音乐极为麻烦： viewtopic.php?f=48&t=456024 为了装它搜索了一大堆依赖安装上都还用不了。 其它软件都有ubuntu版的下载使用 搜索了解的原因似是深度音乐没有共享精神，好像是修改了什么东西导致
<^k^>  ─> 的不兼容 有没其它的好用的推荐下，依赖不用太多的更好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuubun — 2014-03-01 18:04
<iMadper> mu
 * jiero moo
<yunfan> iMadper: 去c记了没
<imtxc> yunfan: 赞
<imtxc> yunfan: 站着办公的优势是什么
<iMadper> yunfan: 没.
<lpy> 小腿疼痛
<iMadper> imtxc: 优势是累, 想做下去
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 我就买了个架子, 站着
<imtxc> iMadper: 买 sigma 之后，你保证不会想买另外两个？
<iMadper> imtxc: 买之前考虑好你要什么焦段呀!
<imtxc> iMadper: 到时候会比换镜头还蛋疼
<imtxc> iMadper: 你得背三个机器，N块电池
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你适合买变焦.
<iMadper> imtxc: sony rx1 知道不?
<iMadper> imtxc: 去买
<imtxc> iMadper: 定价太低，不符合我的身分
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实吧, sigma是个好机器. 我都心动.
<iMadper> imtxc: 价格也好
<iMadper> imtxc: 手动的那个对焦环也豪
<iMadper> imtxc: 出片质量, 你拍出来说是2w的相机拍出来的, 别人都信
<imtxc> ......
<imtxc> 有那么夸张？
<imtxc> 那是不会用2w的相机的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: x3 感光元件很厉害的
<iMadper> imtxc: 是三原色, 每个颜色都有个独立apsc画幅的感光层.
<iMadper> imtxc: 其他的机器, 都是每个颜色是1/3
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后排列到感光元件上面.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu下切换无线网卡驱动使之支持 AP 模式，并建立安卓可用的 WIFI 热点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456042 文章直接复制过来的，参考链接多了点，原文在此（包含参考链接）：https://blog-kongkong.rhcloud.com/?p=65 自己写的，所以搬运过来没有侵权问题。 现在
<iMadper> imtxc: 要不是dp的续航... 我就不考虑gr了
<imtxc> iMadper: 这句是什么逻辑。。
<imtxc> 哦哦哦哦
<imtxc> 续航
<imtxc> 我看错了
<iMadper> imtxc: .... 我擦...
<imtxc> iMadper: 72张跟0张没有区别
<iMadper> imtxc: 70张, 真不能接受呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 要不你也来gr?
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是rx100?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不不不
<imtxc> 不不不
<imtxc> 我首先得有个模特儿
<iMadper> imtxc: 我扫街
<maplebeats_> https://zh-cn.libreoffice.org/help/system-requirements/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 系统需求 » LibreOffice 简体中文站
<maplebeats_> 我看到linux的那堆系统需求就觉得蛋疼
<iMadper> imtxc: 我怎么觉得 dp Quattro 挺好看的....
<iMadper> imtxc: 是我三观都毁了吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 那是李永用的
<iMadper> imtxc: 屁, 要脸足够宽才行
<imtxc> 得长吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 宽
<imtxc> 自拍能装整个脸  lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 我就见过 iphone5s 能装下，但是 4s装不下的人
<iMadper> imtxc: .. ....
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 俗人
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 就知道iphone
<imtxc> 。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你好可怜...
<iMadper> imtxc: 说一下iphone就被喷了
<stmsgebjgd> 还是我大天朝的 山寨手机 + mtk 才是王道
<iMadper> imtxc: 据悉新产品将采用容量更大的电池   哈哈哈, 适马自己也知道自己电池不行呀?!
<onlylove> maplebeats_: glibc没啥吧，gtk对于有的人略郁闷，kernel也没啥吧？
<maplebeats_> onlylove, 依赖明显多于其它系统
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> 猪头肉吃不了了
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 没见多多少，只是指出版本而已，kernel和glibc是基础组件
<imtxc> 没买那个让我欲火焚身的女人
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 老干妈
<iMadper> libreoffice给出的要求很低呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，我现在看那东西只能看看了，怕上火啥的，每天喝很多水，还是不行
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 你的口味重
<iMadper> 2.6.18以上的kernel... 估计也有八年了吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 他只是觉得多
<imtxc> 2.6.18 是 fedora core3
<onlylove> iMadper: 他昨天还是前天还说他那还有2.4的kernel
<iMadper> onlylove: 2.4? 那会儿啥都没有呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在干到浑身发痒的地步了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得我不适合北京的气候
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 谁tmd的适合
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁tmd的适合
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 帝都早就不宜居了
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 不许学我说话啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 帝都早就不宜居了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你至少适应了这边的气候
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 你说的精辟呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 别逗了
<onlylove> 我和你们讨论宜居的问题么
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu下切换无线网卡驱动使之支持 AP 模式，并建立安卓可用的 WIFI 热点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456043 文章直接复制过来的，参考链接多了点，原文在此（包含参考链接）： https://blog-kongkong.rhcloud.com/?p=65 自己写的，所以搬运过来没有侵权问题。 现
<^k^>  ─> 在有一个问题就是：在下文中切换网卡驱动后，重启系统，驱动又变回原来的那个了。所以求达人教教怎么写入那个配置，重启不失效。 …
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: ........
<iMadper> onlylove: 我每天早上嗓子干的很痛
<iMadper> onlylove: 我喜欢潮湿的城市
<onlylove> iMadper: 潮湿的也不好……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只是说, 我不适合这里的气候
<imtxc> onlylove: 跟烟台比起来
<imtxc> onlylove: 适合你住的地方不多
<onlylove> imtxc: 你在嘲讽么
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 烟台气候比北京好太多
<imtxc> onlylove: 烟台本来潮湿，如果你跟那里比，没有几个地方能比过的
<onlylove> imtxc: 烟台潮湿，你让上海等一众南方城市怎么过
<onlylove> imtxc: 特别是广州这样的
<iMadper> 上海不算南方城市.
<iMadper> 广州算.
<onlylove> iMadper: 单指气候的潮湿程度
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-975762-1-1.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 实用与性能兼备 索尼入门微单A5000开箱，与5R多图对比 - 器材展示和评测 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<imtxc> chh u看
<imtxc> chh 不看
<imtxc> iMadper: 我现在不看各种论坛了
<imtxc> iMadper: 好不容易把所有的毒都解掉
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我很开心
<iMadper> imtxc: 雾霾戒得掉?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04的ibus输入框出不来，怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456044 输入的时候，只有pinyin，输入框出不来，不能选择对应的中文 统计信息: 发表于 由 bjfullr — 2014-03-01 19:27
<imtxc> iMadper: 今天真的仔细想了一天我想买什么东西， 结果还真没有想到，所以我现在很满足
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~ 赞
<imtxc> 和尚吸得 pm2.5, 我吸不得？ 所以这不算毒
<imtxc> iMadper: 想要买的耳机、手表都有了
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 我擦, 手表你都有了?
<imtxc> iMadper: casio 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 之前让当当代购的
<iMadper> imtxc: 相机你有了嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我从来就没中过相机的毒啊
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-957287-1-1.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 装进口袋的世界——GR。 - 器材展示和评测 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<imtxc> iMadper: 不适合我， 你拿着相机扫街别人不会说什么，换了我就有人报警说怀疑变态偷拍了
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... ....
<lucky__> sigh..虚拟个win7开一次更新一次 关一次还要更新一次
<stmsgebjgd> lucky__: 自找的
<October21> zinue
<lucky__> stmsgebjgd: 能关了嘛？
<freeflying> iMadper, sigma的dp2/3也在特价
<October21> 自虐
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀.
<October21> lucky__: 肯定啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过我坚定的等gr
<imtxc> freeflying: 1 元的降价也叫特价么
<lucky__> October21: 看来我的确是自找的
<stmsgebjgd> lucky__: 不用win就行了
<October21> lucky__: 更新里设置为……，不自动
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 求助，NetBeans窗口字体惨不忍睹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456045 屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 kexul — 2014-03-01 19:59
<imtxc> onlylove: 来给我推荐张古典碟子， cc iMadper
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不听那些，唯一的一张classic就是卡拉扬指挥的四季，CD还找不到了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那张也是三星带花的吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥叫三星带花
<imtxc> g 企鹅三星带花
<^k^> imtxc: 企鹅三星带花 《|企鹅|唱片指南》「The Penguin Guide to Compact Discs」是英国 |...|
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是豆瓣全10分的意思.......
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你可以去豆瓣么，当初有磁带的时候听过贝多芬的月光，但是感觉欣赏不来
<imtxc> onlylove: 俞丽拿的这首《梁祝》真美啊，我记得很小的时候听过的就是这首
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以听下陈美的，差不多
<imtxc> onlylove: 那首音乐我只认准这一个版本
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个据说是十年动乱时期的作品
<onlylove> imtxc: 我发誓，你听不出俞丽拿和陈美的区别
<imtxc> onlylove: 我去找一个陈美版本的
<imtxc> onlylove: http://v.yinyuetai.com/video/133147 这个？
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【MV】陈美 -梁祝 小提琴版-高清MV在线播放-音悦台-口袋·FAN-看好音乐
<imtxc> onlylove: 差多了好不好
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚开始就不一样，这个没有双簧管的那一段
<imtxc> http://www.56.com/w75/play_album-aid-5953007_vid-MzU4MjczMTU.html 这个里面又有..
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 梁祝小提琴协奏曲完整版 _陈美小提琴演奏会 - 56.com
<onlylove> imtxc: 梁祝N个版本，你挨着听去吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 不一样的乐队而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 比方在上海演出和在北京演出
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以你要么指定碟片号，要么就别太计较
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚回来. 之前amazon有卖企鹅的一个合集. 特别便宜, 一百多rmb, 30张高质量唱片
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 我没cd
<onlylove> imtxc: 比方说，我说的四季，是卡拉扬和安妮苏菲穆勒的合作，穆勒还有另外的一张四季
<imtxc> 丢啊
<imtxc> 对啊，唱片拿来也只能收藏
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/%E4%BC%81%E9%B9%85%E8%AF%84%E9%89%B4%E4%B8%89%E6%98%9F%E6%9E%81%E5%93%81%E5%85%A8%E6%94%B6%E8%97%8F-%E4%BA%9A%E9%A9%AC%E9%80%8A%E5%85%A8%E5%9B%BD%E7%8B%AC%E5%AE%B6/dp/B004HO4UAG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1393677417&sr=8-2&keywords=%E4%BC%81%E9%B9%85%E5%94%B1%E7%89%87
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 企鹅评鉴三星极品全收藏(30CD)亚马逊全国独家-音乐-亚马逊中国 [企鹅唱片指南, dg大禾花经典珍藏系列] 价格:￥ 139.00
<iMadper> imtxc: 找到了
<iMadper> imtxc: 价格不高吧?
<onlylove> 139真心不贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 30张, 每张4块5
<imtxc> 30cd 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 盗版也要这个价格了
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 小时候买盗版游戏, 5块钱一张呢
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问下现在大家在ubuntu下是怎么登陆QQ的呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456047 还是使用网页版的QQ。还是有其他比较好的。稳定的办法呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iknto — 2014-03-01 20:36
<imtxc> onlylove: 陈美这个十八相送这一段倒真跟俞丽拿的差不多
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得我那还分包装，包装好的5块，那种纸袋的3块，5块2张
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉，你真要听一个小时么
<iMadper> onlylove: 我这里纸袋的5块钱一张....
<imtxc> onlylove: 27 分钟啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你有cd机?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你丫让我推荐个毛唱片...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我好去下载别人抓的
<onlylove> ……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我特喜欢听那里面那段铜管的声音
<imtxc> onlylove: 特别给力
<onlylove> iMadper: 你咋不问他有没有唱片机，就是用红宝石唱针的那种
<imtxc> .........
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥要问?
<imtxc> onlylove: 我还真有
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过拆了
<imtxc> onlylove: 你猜拆了做啥了
<onlylove> imtxc: 枕头？
<imtxc> onlylove: 让我叔拆了里面的雷管儿炸了鱼了。。。。
<imtxc> 那里面真有跟雷管我擦
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=21529359622&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1106082709:6:%BA%DA%BD%BA%B3%AA%C6%AC:80cfc99fc133e4889e23131fe06b13ce&ali_trackid=1_80cfc99fc133e4889e23131fe06b13ce&spm=a230r.1.17.14.9DSzKk
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 复古电唱机 黑胶唱片机 老式仿古留声机 lp唱机 USB转录播放机-淘宝网 价格:289.00
<imtxc> 这货不是易爆品么
<iGoogle> .. 为啥易爆品？只是易燃品
<October21> 雷汞
<iGoogle> imtxc: momo
<iMadper> iGoogle: momo
<iMadper> iGoogle: 多国, 是我.
<iGoogle> ？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 可是真炸了啊
<October21> 干燥时对震动、撞击和摩擦极敏感, 而且容易被火星和火焰引起爆轰.
<iMadper> iGoogle: ... ... 多米尼加共和国
<iGoogle> 啥炸了
<imtxc> iGoogle: 唱片机
<iGoogle> iMadper: nnnnnnnd 死家伙，你那啥nick哦。
<iGoogle> 搞晕人啊
<iMadper> iGoogle: 啊哈哈哈哈
<iGoogle> iMadper: 有点搞笑的nick
<iMadper> iGoogle: 是呀.
<iMadper> iGoogle: 猜不透吧?
<iGoogle> 你奇特。猜不到
<iMadper> iGoogle: lol~
 * iMadper 开心
<iGoogle> momo
<iGoogle> 没游戏玩。谁有flash游戏，给我一个算了。
<iMadper> 我建议, 中国应该有一个国家格言
<iMadper> iGoogle: 来玩dota2吧
<iGoogle> 砍砍杀杀的。不好
<iMadper> iGoogle: 来玩biko3
<Zhaofeng_Li> iGoogle, http://adamatomic.com/canabalt/
<^k^> Zhaofeng_Li: ⇪ CANABALT
<iGoogle> 没啥策略
<iMadper> iGoogle: 有个万人在线的炸弹人游戏!!
<maplebeats_> 福利来了
<maplebeats_> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac616548
<^k^> maplebeats_: ⇪ 偶像大師真人R搖版 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<onlylove> iGoogle: flash游戏？4399 7k7k
<iGoogle> 日本H游戏。
<maplebeats_> iGoogle, 神把持得住不
<iGoogle> Zhaofeng_Li: 太慢了。现在在看网络电影。
<iGoogle> 下坡如拉稀,, 这是你？ maplebeats_
<maplebeats_> iGoogle, 说人话
<iGoogle> 看花眼。不看
<iGoogle> maplebeats_: 中文都不懂，说明你没看你给的那url
<iGoogle> 从来只有乐乐的猫眼，才喜欢看那些满屏字幕
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/296474
<October21> 你也玩 kingdom 啊
<maplebeats_> iGoogle, :(
<maplebeats_> iGoogle, 你不会关字幕呀
<iGoogle> 玩得不想玩了。 October21
<iGoogle> maplebeats_: 不点
<maplebeats_> 新消息：乌克兰海军旗舰挂起了圣安德烈旗，正式脱离基辅指挥。该舰为11351型大型巡逻舰，此前该舰前往参加了欧盟的联合军演，在返航途中接收到基辅的命令，要求解除舰长职务，但该舰舰员不从，随后挂起了圣安德烈旗。乌克兰临时政府目前要求土耳其政府阻止其进入黑海！
<October21> 我不喜欢 flash ，在 linux 下
<maplebeats_> October21, 没人喜欢flash吧，mac用flash用得我都想哭了
<Zhaofeng_Li> October21, firefox有shumway
<October21> 我还不知道 shumway
<Zhaofeng_Li> 还是flash, 不过至少是开源的
<October21> 要自己编译吗？
<maplebeats_> 发热么。。
<Zhaofeng_Li> 直接下: http://mozilla.github.io/shumway/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Shumway
<Zhaofeng_Li> maplebeats_: maybe :)
<October21> maplebeats_: 还有一种方式
<October21> maplebeats_: 有人写了个脚本，将网页的的视频地址解析出来
<maplebeats_> October21, flvcd.com？
<October21> 然后用播放器播放
<alvin_rx1> Title: FLVCD - 硕鼠官网|FLV下载|视频下载 (@ flvcd.com)
<October21> maplebeats_: 不是的
<maplebeats_> October21, 差不多啦
<October21> 但是这样没弹幕
<October21> maplebeats_: 为什么要下载呢？
<maplebeats_> October21, 不一定要下载呀，解析出url，交给mplayer就可以了
<October21> maplebeats_: 刚才你给的那个地址，我试了可以用
<October21> maplebeats_: 嗯，总比 flash 好些
<adam8157> iGoogle: http://imagebin.org/296475
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你惭愧么?
<iGoogle> 鬼知道这啥网站
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> total:			1408228.96
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你今天追妹子，然后就看电影了？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 这是我的主页嘛
<adam8157> iGoogle: 毛
<iGoogle> 看不出是你的。hoho
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你个宅男, 我自己就不能去看么
<gfrog> adam8157: voicemail的默认密码是啥？
<iGoogle> 我不记得你那url
<adam8157> gfrog: 没默认的吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃完成了三陪任务?
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: 累爆了，冻死
<freeflying> gfrog, gopro入手了?
<gfrog> freeflying: 那个不是gopro啊，叔儿。
<freeflying> gfrog, 赶紧下单啊, 贵司不是很多同事在米帝吗
 * imtxc 损失了15元把我的电脑钱要回来了， 赞，开心你
<gfrog> freeflying: 你仔细看，是山寨的
<adam8157> imtxc: 电话费?
<freeflying> gfrog, 确实, gear pro
<imtxc> adam8157: 异地
<gfrog> freeflying: 明天飞？ 球带邮票啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 工行异地转账3k要15的手续费，居然扣的我卡里面的
<freeflying> gfrog, adam8157 明天一早又要开始出差了, 苦逼的日子开始了
<freeflying> gfrog, 好
<imtxc> freeflying: . 哪里
<onlylove> imtxc: 你真多事
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞土壕
<freeflying> imtxc, 澳门
<imtxc> onlylove: 不该多花的钱嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 你连累我
<imtxc> adam8157: 怎么了，掉坑里面了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你当时知道那是坑不
<imtxc> onlylove: 当时不知道
<adam8157> imtxc: 还没上飞机 555
<imtxc> adam8157: 我擦！
<imtxc> adam8157: why
<imtxc> 眼看着快一个月了啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 谁知道啊...
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕又去台湾啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 催催转运？
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥啊?
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实当时看你需求，买那电脑就是坑
<onlylove> imtxc: 不管谁出钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕你又买啥？
<imtxc> adam8157: 我以为掉海关大坑里面了
<imtxc> onlylove: 额
<freeflying> adam8157, 你没北京户口, 上次咋去得台湾呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 下单两个周了, 毛一个月
<freeflying> adam8157, 而且你还是直飞
<adam8157> freeflying: 异地户籍在北京办自由行啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 我还想着这周到祖国了呢。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 具体咋弄
<adam8157> freeflying: 我昨天申请了港澳异地签注, 下周去办
<adam8157> f
<freeflying> adam8157, 又要社保这些?
<adam8157> freeflying: 也是自由行哦
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦，2.11 下单的吧？ 忘记了 这个月天数太少
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯, 你搞不了
<freeflying> adam8157, 要多久的
<adam8157> freeflying: one whole year
<freeflying> adam8157, f**ck
 * adam8157 呵呵
<imtxc> iMadper: 你那天下的单什么动静了
<iMadper> imtxc: 周四到, 穿上了.
<adam8157> imtxc: 同一天?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我擦！
<imtxc> adam8157: 比咱晚一天
<adam8157> iMadper: US? sfbuy?
<iMadper> adam8157: sfbuy
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, us
<adam8157> iMadper: 买的啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 鞋.
<adam8157> nnnnd
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦
<gfrog> adam8157: imtxc iMadper 海淘的土壕们
<imtxc> gfrog: 不顺利啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 豪基蛙!
<imtxc> iMadper: 好快， sfbuy 的运费是不是贵很多啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 壕基当
<iMadper> imtxc: 35rmb/胖
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪基铛以后换转运公司吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在是贵宾会员, 免费合箱
<iMadper> imtxc: 免费重新包装
<adam8157> imtxc: 好!
<imtxc> adam8157: 咱那个运费是多少
<iMadper> adam8157: 申通也有了.
<imtxc> 这速度差好多啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的还没到????
<adam8157> imtxc: 便宜没好服务啊
 * gfrog 谁海淘的时候帮我捎俩耳机回来……
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都穿了好久了
<iMadper> gfrog: 我可以.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的还在米帝呢
<jiero> iMadper:  adam8157 imtxc现在知道商业的发货果然低廉价格啊。
<gfrog> iMadper: 你还哪天败？
<adam8157> imtxc: 海淘一般都要3-4周, 土壕转运不论
<iMadper> gfrog: 说不好. 我有个小东西要买.
<jiero> adam8157: 现在我发省内 ems 是 5元 1kg +1元/kg
<gfrog> iMadper: 买的时候ping我啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 行,  你买多大的耳机?
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧
<gfrog> iMadper: 俩蓝牙耳机吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 你就看着 T1 什么的就可以了
<gfrog> iMadper: 能多大……
<iMadper> gfrog: 我走sf. 一般十天就到了.
<iMadper> gfrog: 行, 那很方便.
<imtxc> iMadper: 土豪！
<gfrog> iMadper: damn cool
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<jiero> iMadper: 10天去哪里？
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying, 飙了一下午英语啊。词汇量真心不够。
<iMadper> jiero: 从纽约到北京
<jiero> iMadper: 顺风还有纽约的？
<iMadper> jiero: 有呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 陪你老板?
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<adam8157> gfrog: 免费1-1口语外教啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 中间老板接了个电话，在飙意大利语，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 羡慕
<gfrog> adam8157: 你找你老板1-1呗
<imtxc> adam8157: 难道电子表是禁运品？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我老板是云南人
<gfrog> adam8157: 老板的老板呗
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是, 安心等吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 对了，昨天难道你被伦敦音刺激到了？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 我老板的老板是犹太人
<adam8157> gfrog: 伦敦音确实好听
<gfrog> adam8157: 犹太人英语不错
<freeflying> gfrog, 不能
<freeflying> adam8157, 你老板的老板的老板才是犹太人
<gfrog> adam8157: 我老板是意大利人。估计他能听懂法语
<jiero> 我还没说过老板这个词呐。。。
<freeflying> gfrog, ipad上用啥下音乐
<gfrog> freeflying: itunes啊
<jiero> 有人用过台电 的android 设备么？能告诉我比三星的差在哪里？
<maplebeats_> gfrog, itunes好用号？
<gfrog> maplebeats_: 反正我从来不用的，啊哈哈
<adam8157> ...
<maplebeats_> gfrog, 我也没用过。。。
<maplebeats_> adam8157, 啥时候发喜糖
<freeflying> gfrog, itunes要钱啊
<adam8157> maplebeats_: 毛
<jiero> android 有什么好的啊。
<maplebeats_> freeflying, QQ音乐
<jiero> freeflying: 当然要钱啊。
<freeflying> adam8157, NND, 刚刚把台式机上的唯一的内核给删除了
<gfrog> freeflying: 有道呗
<freeflying> maplebeats_, 能离线不
<adam8157> freeflying: 你是怎么做到的
<maplebeats_> freeflying, 能
<freeflying> adam8157, 我用的不是最新的内核, 然后 autoremove
<freeflying> fuck
<adam8157> freeflying: 不能
<maplebeats_> freeflying, 哦，iPad呀？我没有ipad。。不知道
<gfrog> freeflying: autoremove还会干这种弱爆事儿？
<adam8157> freeflying: 内核都在autoremove的黑名单里
 * gfrog 撤退，回家。
<adam8157> freeflying: 你干不了这个事情
<maplebeats_> freeflying, 删了再装吧
<freeflying> adam8157,  linux-image依赖的这个是
<freeflying> adam8157, 我用的是之前的build
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 在你boss的酒店?
<freeflying> maplebeats_, 要用livecd了
<gfrog> adam8157: 在公司啊，回来拿包，但是爪机没电了，顺路充几分种电
<adam8157> freeflying: 这一定是误操作...
<gfrog> adam8157: 再来罐diet
<freeflying> adam8157, 这是要我换debian的节奏
<gfrog> freeflying: 你重启了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 没重启dpkg再装一个就好了嘛
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊, ,没在意就直接reboot了
<gfrog> freeflying: 恭喜
<freeflying> gfrog, 重启就进memtest才发现
<gfrog> freeflying: grub命令行里也找不到老内核文件了么
<freeflying> gfrog, apt-get --purge autoremove
<iGoogle> freeflying: lol 这才是安全的。sudo aptitude purge ~ilinux-.*\(\!`uname -r|cut -d- -f1-2`\)~i[0-9]
<imtxc> iMadper: 注册 sfbuy 不用实名吧？ 不需要跟 amazon 上信用卡的名字一样吧
<adam8157> /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<adam8157> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove
<adam8157> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels
<iMadper> imtxc: 要, 还要身份证
<adam8157> iMadper: 注册不了吧现在
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<imtxc> 注册不了
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，知道了，那个名字是报关的时候用的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 对~
<imtxc> 算了，再等俩周，反正之前给手表换了块新电池………………
<imtxc> 中亚怎么不搞这种喜闻乐见的8折码什么的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手求助啊，进去只有壁纸了，左侧上侧都不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456048 小弟新手，今天升级到14.04，手贱把那些没用的软件删掉了，比如ubuntu one 邮件之类的，删完都没报什么错，重启后进去只有壁纸了，上侧和左侧东西都不见了，打开终端上面的
<^k^>  ─> 工具条也不见了，就是那个x，怎么破，大侠们，求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 pigwow — 2014-03-01 21:56
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 一个关于变量的小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456049 定义两个变量 tom=boy who=tom 如果我执行unset $who 那么被消去的变量其实是tom 现在我想通过who输出boy，应该用什么方式？ 我试了一些方式 比如 echo $`echo $who`或者 echo ${$(echo $who)}等都不行 请问下应该以什么方式写才
<^k^>  ─> 行？ 另外求推荐一本shell script编程的书籍！ （个人有编程基础，主要想通过一本书来系统学习一下） 统计信息: 发表于 由 qw4990 — 2014-03 …
 * imtxc 碎
<abineQ> iMadper: 老大
<abineQ> ofan: 在不？
<ofan> ?
<abineQ> ofan: 回国了没？
<ofan> 啥事
<abineQ> 没啥
<abineQ> 问你回国了没？
<abineQ> ofan: 额，
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助，高手看看这个ActiveMessenger通信软件能否在Linux系统中使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456050 俺们单位有十几个Ubuntu用户，普通桌面办公性质的，最近单位要求每人都要使用ActiveMessenger，可是这家伙居然没见有非windows的版本！不想眼睁睁的看着几年时间培
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu下有没有好用的C语言的IDE http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456051 bd google找到的回答各有各的说法 想参考大家的建议 如题 如果有麻烦提供一下安装配置的方法 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 123vavbvc — 2014-03-01 22:49
<abineQ> http://resource.weiphone.com/resouce/h030/h84/img201402271613480.jpg
<abineQ> 挡脸神器
<gebjgd> abineQ: 必须的
<gebjgd> abineQ: 可以蓝牙
<abineQ> gebjgd: 快回来
<gebjgd> abineQ: 回什么
<abineQ> 来老家呀
<abineQ> gebjgd: 你没看新闻？
<gebjgd> abineQ: 没看
<abineQ> 乌克兰危机
<abineQ> 剑拔弩张
<gebjgd> abineQ: 没看
<gebjgd> abineQ: 关我屁事
<abineQ> 估计要打仗
<abineQ> 额，在国外要小心呀
<gebjgd> abineQ: 必然的  为了民主必须要流血
<gebjgd> abineQ: 谢谢你哈
<abineQ> 额
 * jiero 不明白民主是什么。
 * jiero 眼里没有公开性，民主要不要都一样。
<abineQ> jiero: 额
 * abineQ 睡觉了，
 * abineQ 本地源终于弄好
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> alvin_rx1: 最近如何
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-02
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04安装moonlight问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456065 在软件源里添加deb http://badgerports.org lucid main后，在软件中心里成功搜索到Moonlight plugin for MonoDevelop，点击安装后。 出现：无法解决软件包依赖 错误提示 详细内容如下： 下列软件包未满足的依赖关系： monode
<^k^>  ─> velop-moonlight: Depends: libgtk2.0-cil (>= 2.12.9) 但是将要安装 2.12.10-2ubuntu4 Depends: libmono-corlib2.0-cil (>= 2.6.3) 但是将要安装 2.10.8.1-1ubuntu2.2 Depends: lib …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Realtek 8188eu驱动 for kernel>=3.9 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456067 我的无线网卡是迅捷FAST FW150UM，lsusb显示0bda:8179，折腾到昨天晚上，终于能上网了。。。 8188eu realtek并没有提供官方驱动，我在网上搜到了个来自OEM的驱动，但是在我的ubuntu13.10完全编译不过
<^k^>  ─> 去。所以就开始修改代码，丰衣足食 。 基本上就是linux内核版本升级，api不兼容的问题。我fix了以下： 1）新的linux去掉了create_proc_entry和 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 内核更新到 3.8.0.36.36 后开机出现 the system is running in low-graphic http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456068 系统: 12.04_amd64 显卡: 集显 + ati 6630 m 使用 3.8.0.35 内核启动无此问题, 求指点. 统计信息: 发表于 由 free4537 — 2014-03-02 8:44
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 内核更新到 3.8.0.36.36 后开机出现 the system is running in low-graphic http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456068 系统: 12.04_amd64 显卡: 集显 + ati 6630 m 独显驱动: AMD 催化剂13.12 Linux x86 专利 显示驱动153 MB13.122013/12/19 Description: 适用于 Xorg/Xserver 6.9 及更高版本（最高 1.13）的自动安装
<^k^>  ─> 程序与显卡驱动程序 使用 3.8.0.35 内核启动无此问题, 求指点. 统计信息: 发表于 由 free4537 — 2014-03-02 8:44
<arch>  想把喷嚏图卦做成pdf，可是里面有很多图，只有让图片在两页交界的地方自动截断才能保障pdf内容的连续（不出现大片空白）。用什么做比较好？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何解决这个无线网卡驱动安装的问题？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456070 ubuntu13.01 x64 磊科336 8188eus sudo sh install.sh Please select card type(1/2): 1) RTL8188eus 2) RTL8189es #? 1 You have selected RTL8188eus rtw_version.h has existed! Authentication requested [root] for make clean: install
<^k^>  ─> .sh: 38: [: unexpected operator rm -fr *.mod.c *.mod *.o .*.cmd *.ko *~ rm -fr .tmp_versions rm -fr Module.symvers ; rm -fr Module.markers ; rm -fr modules.order cd core/efuse ; rm …
<tcstory> 大家能帮我看一下这个帖子吗
<tcstory> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?ie=utf-8&kw=linux
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux吧_百度贴吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么系统托盘对鼠标左右键的相应都是一样的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456071 下了个农历软件，结果每次都要点一下，然后点显示才能显示，为什么不能左键点击直接显示，然后右键点击的时候显示菜单呢 我一开始再想是不是这个软件的设计如此，后来相信目
<^k^>  ─> 前的托盘好像都是如此....用户体验有点那个... 选区_001.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-03-02 10:51
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 13.04外接显示器出现分辨率问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456072 我的 笔记本 安装了 ubuntu 13.04 驱动正常，已经开了特效，而且笔记本内置屏幕也正常。 接外置 VGA 显示器的时候，分辨率只能 1024*768 （显示器是 1080的）。 接外置 HDMI 电视机的时候，可以和笔记本
<^k^>  ─> 一样的分辨率 1366*768 现在我想让 外接 VGA 显示器分辨率 变成 1920*1080 怎么设置？ 显卡：Intel HD Graphics 集成显卡 有什么办法可以解决么 统 …
<Administrator__> 。。。
<Administrator__> .....
<Administrator__> ....
<hoxily> Administrator__: 管理员你好啊
<piggybox_> ofan: yo
<ofan> piggybox_: yoooo
<piggybox_> ofan: 最近怎样？
<ofan> piggybox_: 还行吧，给教授忙项目，找工作啥的
<piggybox_> ofan: 加油
<ofan> piggybox_: thanks
<yunfan> ofan: 现在看来还是宅在家里好 又不用吸雾霾 又不用被人砍
<ofan> yunfan: ..
<ofan> yunfan: 帝都人现在都不出门了吧
<ofan> 下周又要降温了
<ofan> -20度 怎么过
<piggybox_> ofan: 。。。想办法去暖和点的地方
<ofan> piggybox_: 你在加州？ 不知道西雅图冷不冷
<ofan> 反正我受不了这么冷的了
<piggybox_> ofan: 西雅图不算加州。。。
<ofan> piggybox_: 额知道。。
<ofan> 我说西雅图很靠北
<ofan> 加州阳光不错貌似
<piggybox_> ofan: 上星期我路过西雅图去温哥华，温哥华是0度
<ofan> 最近还好
<ofan> 刚开学那会天天暴风雪
<piggybox_> 东部storm，听说了
<ofan> en
<Administrator__> 你们再干嘛？
<MisKeen> 。。。
<arch> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/G68BFg7tbkNiEI6EFB9u/a  怎么回事啊
<arch> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/3Q4jTGhxI1tcsQM4msgZ/ 求解释啊
<dchxcrow> quit
<iIlL10Oo> http://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-595-12306443-1.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 【图】开QQ电动汽车！有图有真相~_奔驰GLK论坛_汽车之家论坛
<piggybox_> 这么难看的车。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 代步的，不是泡妞的
<yunfan> ofan: 我又不在帝都 哪晓得
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 他要是外壳做得漂亮一点 然后改成双座的 还是这价格 配置不变我都买 现在这个太不伦不类了
<imtxc> 这种纯电动车也需要摇号么
<yunfan> 看什么地方了
<yunfan> 我这里汽油车都不用摇号
<jiero> yunfan: 。坦克车呐？
<jiero> yunfan: 游艇呐？
<jiero> yunfan: 可以自己建设飞机场么？
<October21> jiero: 什么游戏？
<jiero> October21: 你在说什么。。。
<jiero> October21: 人生游戏。
<jiero> October21: 我小时侯一直希望首先学飞机再学汽车，结果是摆了
<October21> 人生如戏
<jiero> 失败了
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<gebjgd> jiero: 结果你学了搞基？
<jiero> gebjgd: 不，我一直都会爱众人。
<jiero> gebjgd: 搞基什么的包含在内么？
<piggybox_> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> jiero: 梵蒂冈的老头也说他爱众人
<gebjgd> piggybox_: 早
<gebjgd> piggybox_: 去了gdata
<October21> jiero: 你看过胡正的主页吗？
<jiero> gebjgd: 人都是以自己的名义选择
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 那是啥
<jiero> October21: 看过几次啊。
<iIlL10Oo> 都是诗人
<gebjgd> piggybox_: 杀软公司
<gebjgd> October21: 你说的是 正虚大师？
<October21> gebjgd: 我不知道他的法号啊
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 恭喜，什么职位？
<gebjgd> piggybox_: linux c/c++程序员啊
<gebjgd> October21: 因为搞的太多  所以正虚
<October21> 他好像自称什么佛
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 安全方面的俺都不懂啊
<gebjgd> piggybox_: 钱更多  不需要出差  这就够了
 * gebjgd 换机器  带小孩去
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 也是
<October21> jiero: 我今天出发去实习了
<jiero> October21: 出发了。
<October21> jiero: 5点的火车
<jiero> October21: 学医的么？
<October21> 待会去车站
<jiero> October21: 人生苦读
<October21> 不是啊
<October21> 我专业是无机非金属材料工程
<onlylove> piggybox_: gebjgd去哪里？
<piggybox_> onlylove: 带孩子去了？
<onlylove> piggybox_: 我是说哪个公司
<piggybox_> onlylove: gdata
<onlylove> 哦……那个
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 你老婆那里有动静了么
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 还在呕吐
<October21> 害喜
<onlylove> October21: 无机非金属材料，石墨？金刚石？
<jiero> October21: 无极非金属材料工程业者，你要自己研究塑料工程？
<jiero> October21: 哦。塑料算有机？
<jiero> 。
<jiero> onlylove: 你怎么在？赶快练跳舞
<freeflying> 真热
<freeflying> 还潮湿
<jiero> freeflying: 对啊。暖气错误了。
<onlylove> jiero: 练毛跳舞，顺便鄙视下不知道塑料是有机材料的，我想了半天知道的无机材料，基本就石头
<jiero> freeflying:  能告诉我4核平板真的比双核快么？
<October21> onlylove: 是石头啊
<jiero> onlylove: 不在意那个了。有机无机的，用这个分专业也太无聊的。。。
<freeflying> jiero, 必须的啊
<October21> jiero: 你觉得地球物理怎么样？
<jiero> October21: 不如宇宙物理有钱赚？
<October21> 各种分类方式不一
<onlylove> October21: 我觉得你比较适合研究珠宝，祖母绿，翡翠，刚玉，长石，萤石啥的
<jiero> October21: 适合研究便携无机矿物探测
<October21> onlylove: 叫什么不用管，它就是硅酸盐方面的
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 我老婆全过程就没有吐过
<freeflying> 准备跑步去
<onlylove> October21: 硅酸盐……水泥？
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 各人体质不同
<October21> onlylove: 对
<October21> onlylove: 你想得太高贵了
<jiero> October21: 你要达到什么高度？
<October21> 不过我确实也了解一些这方面的，但专业不关注这方面
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 但是她的胎动多  所以现在我们的小孩就非常活泼
<October21> jiero: 珠宝怎么是我能摸到的？
<jiero> October21: 我没提过宝石啊。。。
<October21> jiero: 我指的是 on
<October21> jiero: 我指的是 onlylove
<jiero> October21: 物质探测。发明声纳一样的元素探测哈。
<jiero> October21: 好吧，我说的是地质工作者。
<jiero> 不断细分。。。
<jiero> 就没戏了。
<October21> jiero: 有些射线倒是可以做到
<October21> 不过成本高
<October21> 以前华新水泥采购过德国的设备
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于ubantu13.10插入以太网没有显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456073 插入以太网后根本没有显示连接， 本人小白一名，特求助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 柏拉图才是傻瓜 — 2014-03-02 15:00
<October21> 可以很快分析原料的成分
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 俺最近换了job,倒是去搞java了。。。
<October21> jiero: 不过由于放射材料很贵，没有谈续约
<jiero> ］“我们已经破坏了真正的丛林，建造了无名的水泥丛林。我们用走路对抗久坐不动的生活方式，用安眠药对抗失眠，用电子产品对抗孤独。我们都愚蠢地放弃了人 之所以为人的原则，代之以功利性的消费主义和财富积累，而本来的原则是为了至高无上的生命本身而维护生命。”——乌拉圭总统穆希卡  这个家伙厉害
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 你不是自己做freelancer么
<jiero> October21: 你要干什么讷。
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 现在不自己干了
<October21> jiero: 我要去工作啊
<jiero> October21: 问得当然是你干什么工作。。。
<October21> jiero: 学徒
<jiero> October21: 不想说就算了。。。
<October21> jiero: 我的确是去学习的啊
<jiero> October21: 。。。不是说你的职位/你的地位。而是你去做什么种类的事情。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我们用走路对抗久坐不动的生活方式   这句理解不了，明明上班的时候久坐不动
<October21> jiero: 说是研发方面，其实就是去搬砖
<October21> jiero: 我不好意思细说
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 你老婆呢
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。你理解力让我失望啊。。。
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 有工作么
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 我俩都是工程师
<onlylove> jiero: 你来解释下咯，我本来就比别人反应慢半拍
<jiero> onlylove: 前半句都是说的当前的解决方案对应后半句的问题。
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 以前戏称double engineer no kid = denk
<jiero> onlylove: 说的这些解决方案在整体上是愚蠢的。
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 我要去车站了，下线了。
<jiero> October21: 下限没有的。
<October21> jiero: 上限有
<jiero> October21: 为什么会有上限？
<jiero> October21: 有上限的不是人类。
<October21> 因为我瞎说的
<October21> 我胡言乱语的
 * October21 走咯……
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 同行？
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 当然不是
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 她是硬件，我是软件
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 同行
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 还同？
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 我是软件  老婆学设计的
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 哪种设计
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 服装设计
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 会弹钢琴  会画画
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 她会的 我不会  我会的  她不会
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 我老婆搞的我都不懂，反之亦然。不过我们都会画画
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 互画裸体化  写实派？
 * stmsgebjgd 人肉 piggybox_
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 你老婆才画你裸体呢
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 你画你老婆裸体也行啊
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 不过我老婆倒是画过自己的
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 求
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 当然不会给你看，哈哈
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 小气
<yunfan> jiero: 你懂个p阿
<yunfan> stmsgebjgd: 你做什么软件
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: 杀软Linux下的
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: 扫描什么邮件啥的 文件系统
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 好的。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 网络链接小工具图标不见了！~求帮助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456076 昨天刚刚装的ubuntu13.10,晚上玩了玩，早晨起来发现网络链接的小工具图标不见了。 另外还有一些安装PPA小工具的问题，安装小工具后如何开机启动，一直没弄明白。比如AC管理的tlp工具。不知
<^k^>  ─> 道如何设置开机启动。求大神指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 allen7wang — 2014-03-02 15:58
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 你们的ubuntu 14.04 beta1在哪下载的？我只找到Kubuntu、Lubuntu等beta1版本啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456079 “ubuntu 14.04 Beta 1 发布，此版本包括了：Kubuntu 14.04 Beta 1，Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 Beta 1，Xubuntu 14.04 beta 1，Lubuntu 14.04 beta 1 ，Edubuntu 14.04 beta 1，Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 beta 1，Ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> Cloud 14.04 beta 1，Ubuntu Studio 14.04 beta 1 版本的发布。” Google了好久都是上面的资料，没有看到ubuntu beta1啊，你们ubunt 14.04 beta1用哪个包安装 …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456080 对于ubuntu来说，安装b43驱动，现在用 sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer sudo modprobe b43 不一定会成功，要用 lspci -v 查看驱动是否换了。这一系的闭源驱动会把开源的b43加入黑名单，把闭源
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：vmware中ubuntu挂载win7共享文件夹img文件只读问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456081 本人win7系统，在vmware中装了ubuntu12.04，设置了共享文件夹，在ubuntu中的/mnt/hgfs中可以看到和修改共享的文件夹，但我挂载文件夹中的img文件却提示文件写保护，将以只
<FishOnee`> stmsgebjgd: 亚马逊电影随便看
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: 我换工作了
<FishOnee`> stmsgebjgd: 在什么地方？
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: 另外和你成为同胞了
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: bochum
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: gdata
<FishOnee`> stmsgebjgd: 别瞎说，都是同胞
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: XD
<FishOnee`> stmsgebjgd: 人往高处走呀
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: 钱多  不出差
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: 为什么不跳
<FishOnee`> stmsgebjgd: 那当然了。
<FishOnee`> stmsgebjgd: 我也想多多的钱
<FishOnee`> stmsgebjgd: 你能不能以后改昵称，前面的不动，该后面的。
<October21>  什么情况，火车站有免费
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: 不能
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: 这叫风格
<October21> wifi
<FishOnee`> stmsgebjgd: 每次找找你打g都找不到
 * October21 等车中…
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: 话说发现Linux c/c++编程确实好找
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: 我投了前前后后不到10份  4次面试
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: 我最近也不经常在家  你找不到我是正常的
<stmsgebjgd> FishOnee`: 荷兰 项目中
<piggybox_> 没去阿姆斯特丹？
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 项目不在阿穆
<bokuno> 把zim的笔记删除后是不是就找不回来了，有方法能让它删除时不是真 的删除吗？
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 而且amsterdam 也就是旅游玩玩  去过好几次了
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 人太多了
<piggybox_> stmsgebjgd: 你不是不出差么
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 6月初去新公司
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 现在还在老公司  3个月还有
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 高手 : "我丈夫很会赌博。" "我先生也是！ " "他第一次买赛马券就赢了,而且是用一千元赢到三十万元。" "我丈夫更厉害,他才交了一次人寿保险的钱,就马上赢回了三千万元。"
<gebjgd> FishOnee`: 你们怎么样了
<gebjgd> FishOnee`: 没打算离开法兰克福？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04来咯 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456083 选区_001.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-03-02 18:00
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ，iphone4s如何被ubuntu识别？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456084 请问下，，iphone4s如何被ubuntu识别？ 或者 有没有比较便捷的方法，让iphone4s上的照片可以传到ubuntu，？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 来学习 — 2014-03-02 18:49
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04升级到3.11内核以后 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456085 没有感觉到太大的差异，但是原先的游戏，比如supertuxkart变得非常不灵敏了，请问这是怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dmiral — 2014-03-02 19:03
<lucky__> iMadper: 囚徒健身的效果如何？
<FishOnee`> gebjgd: 刚才忙去了
<FishOnee`> gebjgd: 里不离开再说吧。
<FishOnee`> gebjgd: 这里也有挺多其他的机会
<zhuifeng> 谁会写小说？
<gebjgd> FishOnee`: 你老婆又呕吐了么
<gebjgd> zhuifeng: 写小说有什么难得？
<FischOneeyed> gebjgd: 昨天预产期
<FischOneeyed> gebjgd: 前天
<FischOneeyed> gebjgd: 今天去医院
<gebjgd> FischOneeyed: 已经搞定了？
<gebjgd> FischOneeyed: 效率还挺高
<zhuifeng> gebjgd:那你说怎么写
<FischOneeyed> gebjgd: 小东西还没出来。
<gebjgd> FischOneeyed: 那应该出来了
<gebjgd> FischOneeyed: 我家的已经会走了。。。。。
<FischOneeyed> gebjgd: 我真佩服你，你居然还有时间天天在网上。
<FischOneeyed> gebjgd: 我都不知道我能不能应付的过来。
<gebjgd> FischOneeyed: 我家的早就过了那个时间了
<gebjgd> FischOneeyed: 现在天天都自己玩了
<FischOneeyed> gebjgd: 有没有想生老二？
<gebjgd> FischOneeyed: 当然
<gebjgd> FischOneeyed: 必然
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • IBM T42下安装完重启后，用户名称为：dushangquan输入密码后，然后系统就不动了，只有背景浅红色的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456086 各位大侠，如题，我安装了系统后，重启提示用户名称为:dushangquan,输入密码，登录后，页面就一直卡在那不动了，请问是什么原因，
<Huahua> freeflying: 侯总好。
<Huahua> fdb713: 路易好
<douglas_> hellp
<douglas_> help
<stmsgebjgd> FischOneeyed: 你老婆在医院 你竟然还有时间上网  佩服
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 呕饭
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 还活着？
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 肠男
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 泡到白人妞了？
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 还没死
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 没
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 不长出息
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 起码要试试看
<douglas_> 你们在哪里？
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 你给我介绍个德国妞吧
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 介绍个屁  街上自己找去
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 找个屁 你怎么不找
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 不行  我要交公粮
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 没有时间去开荒
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 偷偷搞呗
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 没有那个精力
 * maplebeats 为什么那些人渣/没有工作的人都能找到结婚的人，而我们却还在这里加班 
<yunfan> maplebeats: 因为他们不挑食 :]
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何把ubuntu系统共享给xp系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456087 我将两块硬盘，一个装ubuntu，一个装xp，同时接在电脑上， 然后发现，登陆ubuntu系统时，可以读取另一块硬盘，也可以直接到开分区，看到里面的资料，等等， 但是，登陆xp系统，就找不到 ubuntu 这个系
<stmsgebjgd> maplebeats: 因为你太笨了
<stmsgebjgd> maplebeats: 网恋啊
<maplebeats> stmsgebjgd, 电子宠物？
<stmsgebjgd> maplebeats: 网恋在发展啊
<stmsgebjgd> maplebeats: 我认识的很多人都是网恋结婚
<maplebeats> stmsgebjgd, 啊，这么牛啊。。。(我一直怀疑QQ有什么隐藏功能没给我开
<stmsgebjgd> maplebeats: 除了qq还有别的聊天软件
<stmsgebjgd> maplebeats: 我的德国同事不用qq照样网恋
<maplebeats> stmsgebjgd, 微信也有隐藏功能没开
<stmsgebjgd> maplebeats: 没用过那么新的软件
<omegaga> stmsgebjgd: 陌陌..?
<stmsgebjgd> omegaga: 没用过
<omegaga> stmsgebjgd: 那其他IM指的是啥
<ToaNii> stmsgebjgd:你是在德国么
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 你猜
<ToaNii> stmsgebjgd: Sind Sie in Frankfurt?
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: nein
<ToaNii> stmsgebjgd: Nein? So sind Sie in Deutchland?
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: ja
<ToaNii> 算了，还是切换回母语吧，我的半瓶子德语....
<ToaNii> stmsgebjgd：你是不是在大城市吧...柏林？慕尼黑？
<ToaNii> 再小一点我能想到的就是杜塞尔多夫和莱比锡...
<Huahua> maplebeats: 加油陌陌。
<Huahua> omegaga: 加油陌陌。
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 住在大城市是种病
<ToaNii> ....好吧
<Huahua> stmsgebjgd: ToaNii: 乃们也加油陌陌结婚。
<ToaNii> wtf?
<Huahua> 乃们不是想结婚咩。
<stmsgebjgd> Huahua: 已婚人士路过
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 中午被人说我不懂。。。郁闷了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456089 中午有人我说，LINUX下没QQ,腾讯的for linux根本不好用。。。wineQQ又太烦，webQQ唯 能一用。。。结果人家说我根本不懂。。。我已经郁闷了 统计信息: 发表于 由 pjiahao — 2014-03-02 20:38
<Huahua> stmsgebjgd: 嗯，给 maplebeats 开导下吧。
<maplebeats> - －！
<maplebeats> 喂喂
<maplebeats> 我只是说说咦
<Huahua> maplebeats: 乃下班后就去打开陌陌好了。
<stmsgebjgd> maplebeats: 我和我老婆就是网恋
<Huahua> stmsgebjgd: 赞
<stmsgebjgd> Huahua: 谢谢哈
<Huahua> maplebeats: 预祝暑假当上爸爸。
<Huahua> stmsgebjgd: 通过 qq？
<stmsgebjgd> Huahua: qq
<stmsgebjgd> Huahua: 9年前
<Huahua> stmsgebjgd: 祝福。
<stmsgebjgd> Huahua: 孩子都满地爬了
<stmsgebjgd> Huahua: 谢谢
<Huahua> （满地都是孩子爬。
<xiaoy> 怎样能在ubuntu64下用qq呢?
<Huahua> 最简单是浏览器打开 web.qq.com
<Huahua> 其次 wine qq5（注意之前流传的 wine qq2012 的话被腾讯封杀了，需要版本号补丁才能继续用。
<Huahua> 最好的是弃用 pc，在手机用 qq 或微信。
<stmsgebjgd> xiaoy: webqq
<Huahua> 想在 pc 用微信的话，浏览器打开 wx.qq.com 也行。
<alvin_rx1> Title: 微信网页版 (@ qq.com)
<qinglingquan> stmsgebjgd: 你用setxkbmap 设置过按键没？
<stmsgebjgd> qinglingquan: 轻灵犬
<Huahua> xiaoy: 不过，如果 qq 只是手段，而不是最终目的的话，还是请 stmsgebjgd 吃饭，求他指点 qq 结婚经验好了。
<stmsgebjgd> qinglingquan: 用不到那个  直接wm de里面配置就是了
<Huahua> 清淋拳
<qinglingquan> stmsgebjgd: 我想把笔记本上的Menu设置为Win，没找到怎么设置...
<stmsgebjgd> qinglingquan: 什么
<stmsgebjgd> qinglingquan: 什么DE
<qinglingquan> stmsgebjgd: xmonad
<qinglingquan> stmsgebjgd: wm
<bcsflilong> -
<stmsgebjgd> qinglingquan: 去看wiki
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • ubuntu中eclipse attach source http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456090 如题，怎么才能在linux下使用呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxyLU — 2014-03-02 20:48
<stmsgebjgd> qinglingquan: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/24417/how-can-i-change-the-behavior-of-hotkeys-in-xmonad-if-the-program-is-running
<^k^> ⇪ t: mapping - How can I change the behavior of hotkeys in xmonad if the program is running? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
 * stmsgebjgd 散步去
<qinglingquan> stmsgebjgd: :)
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<zodia1112> hi
<^k^> zodia1112:点点点.  21:55 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 麻烦问一下大家，你们能用firefox打开网页版YY吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456091 我的都是进入频道的时候就会卡在 “正在加载主逻辑” 这个地方， 听说flash 11.02就已经停止更新了，但是现在这样子，我完全进不了网页YY啊 看youku的视频倒是正常，就是网页
<^k^>  ─> YY进不去。 希望高手解答！ 小弟再次谢过大家了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zg19860905 — 2014-03-02 22:15
<bokuno> zim居然把删除的笔记放到/.trash-0 这里了，为什么？
<bokuno> 要不仔细看还真不知道根下有这个目录...
<Huahua> QQ 赢家也走了哦
<Arschlochll> //echo $ip
<Arschlochll> echo $ip
<Arschlochll> 请问怎么隐藏用户名理的ip？
<jayk> morning
<stmsgebjgd> jayk: evening
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-23
<tomhardy> 早上好， does anyone know another chat channel for web-development?   .. i'm trying to write software for QQ browser and 360 browser?
<maplebeats> hello
<maplebeats> 你们好
<Hello> hello
<maplebeats> 哎，mac book的硬盘太小了
<Hello> 没有电脑的路过
<maplebeats> 电脑是什么
<maplebeats> 大家好，我是新手，请多多关照
<jiero> maplebeats:  麦胚。送我一台，你买新的吧。
<jiero> maplebeats: 我的硬盘有160GB
<jiero> maplebeats: 换吧。
<jiero> maplebeats: 啊。我的一个移动硬盘是120GB，一个是80GB。三个都给你，换你的吗传播欧克
<maplebeats> jiero, 换啥
<jiero> maplebeats: macbook 吧。
<maplebeats> jiero, 给我钱
<maplebeats> jiero, 电脑给你
<jiero> maplebeats:  1元红包送给你了。
<jiero> cherrot: 当输入法不能输入英文的时候你的昵称是 初二肉疼
<jiero> maplebeats:  马匹了吧呃阿图什
<cherrot> jiero, 车榕榕兔
<cherrot> jiero, 洁柔
<jiero> cherrot 我这里输入jiero对应的是  节日噢
<Hello> 话说要怎么在NickServ那登录
<badegg> hi
<badegg> 问下，买了vps，怎么查日志看是否vps被入侵什么的？
<iMadper> badegg: 检查lastlogin就是了...
<iMadper> badegg: digital ocean买的vps?
<badegg> iMadper: 有什么命令还是什么
<badegg> ？
<badegg> 便宜的vps，随便玩玩的
<badegg> 顺便搭建个ss翻墙用
<iMadper> badegg: 你登录的时候就会显示啊
<badegg> 看到说许多vps被攻击什么的
<iMadper> 或者直接 last
<badegg> 那有没有全部的登录情况这样的？
<iMadper> badegg: 自己找本手册看去吧. RTFM
<badegg> 能给几个关键词否？
<badegg> 我Google下了解了解
<iMadper> badegg: linux 基本命令
<badegg> 对linux很业余，不是这个行业的
<iMadper> sq
<iMadper> 小k不在啊
<badegg> 一般就是碰到什么问题就Google解决之
<badegg> 除非碰到系统性、基础性问题才查手册
<iMadper> badegg: 只有查不到的, 才来这里问.
<iMadper> badegg:  http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2
<badegg> 基本上绝大部分问题都可以Google解决之
<badegg> 来这里问只是能尽快找对路而已
<badegg> 提问的智慧  很久以前就看过了
<badegg> 不适合我这种情况
<iMadper> 如果提问的智慧不适合你这种情况, 那我也不适合回答你的问题.
<badegg> 似乎你确实不适合
<xboxps4> 大家在干啥呢
<jusss> 3个月没更新arch，一更新，systemd挂了
<jusss> 启动不起来了
<jiero> yunfan: 我想问有没有什么好办的办法脱离寂寞。好寂寞。
<yunfan> jiero: 醉生梦死
<jiero> yunfan:  无聊呀。好多东西觉得看不过去。
<yunfan> jiero: 那你去摆摊吧  就会不无聊了
<jiero> yunfan: 一旦闲下来就无聊。
<jiero> yunfan: 想不停累倒。
<yunfan> jiero: 我想找一款可以快拆 方便打包的电瓶车
<yunfan> 不知道 众筹的话多少钱合适
<jiero> yunfan: 众筹，3000*500= 150 0000
<jiero> yunfan:  150万
<yunfan> jiero: 我就说单价
<yunfan> 感觉电瓶车比汽车简单多了
<jiero> yunfan:  3000
<jiero> yunfan:  记得 xingeng.org 这个么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 欣耕工坊丨XINGENG WORKSHOP——首页 (@ xingeng.org)
<yunfan> jiero: 不记得 看title是有机农场?
<jiero> yunfan: 两年前我申请过。有回复哈。
<yunfan> jiero: 申请什么 你是说现在回复了你两年前的申请?
<jiero> yunfan: 不是，2年前我和父母说我要去 NGO 玩。他们说工资太低不让我去。
<jiero> yunfan:  那就是个农场。但是有点无聊的反科技倾向。
<yunfan> jiero: 我看了下他们的网站 不像是单纯农场 现在变成关爱弱势群体的了
<jiero> yunfan: 本来不是单纯农场。。。
<alvin_rxg> 开心农场?
<jiero> yunfan: NGO到了中国大多是关注弱势群体。。。好骗倒资金。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。糟糕的事，我这里进不去他们网站。
<yunfan> jiero: 这就随便了
<jiero> yunfan:  确实。中国的NGO也就在大城市扩展一下。
<yunfan> jiero: 这样挺好 到时候去ngo看看可能骗到炮
<jiero> 咯了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 教授找了个 vw 的家伙帮我问工作 =.=
<jiero> yunfan: 约炮没啥意思吧。
<yunfan> jiero: 比约不到好点
<jiero> yunfan: 噢。虽然我对别人说喜欢你很容易，但是约炮，大概说不出来。
<fazeela_> hi, I have installed fontforge from ubuntu software center
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 拿着避孕套跑过去，直接说 “嘿，我有新款的避孕套，咱一起来尝试一下吧”
<fazeela_> but it is'nt loading
<fazeela_> do any one know the reason
<alvin_rxg> fazeela_: open a terminal --> type in "fontforge" <Enter> --> see the output log
<yunfan> jiero: 那你是小受型的  可以让女王约出来
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我没有呀。
<jiero> yunfan:  我约不到。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 去买咯，冈本 0.00001 型
<jusss`> jiero: 你去试试
<jiero> yunfan:  没人喜欢我这样的~
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。不懂。。。
<jusss`> 你又瘦又白，把你的海归2代身份一放，就约到了
<fazeela_> @alvin_rxg This is what i have got
<fazeela_> Failed to open hotkey definition file: /usr/share/fontforge/hotkeys/default no xdefs_filename! TESTING: getPixmapDir:/usr/share/fontforge/pixmaps TESTING: getShareDir:/usr/share/fontforge TESTING: GResourceProgramDir:/usr/bin trying default theme:/usr/share/fontforge/pixmaps/resources Failed to open resource file: /usr/share/fontforge/pixmaps/resources
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 亚马逊秒杀的时候1元买过几个避孕套。一直在包里半年，伴随我大江南北啊
<jiero> 哈哈。
<alvin_rxg> fazeela_: cannot read it.
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: arch 3个多月没更新，一更新，systemd这渣又起不来了，上次就遇到过一次
 * jusss` 遇到过2次因为更新导致systemd起不来的
<fazeela_> @alvin_rvg it opens font forge  and print this message too http://pastebin.com/s39gVJJT
<alvin_rxg> Title: font-forge-error-log - Pastebin.com (@ pastebin.com)
<jusss`> 第一个因为systemd识别不了光盘就一直死循环，这次是virtualbox,这个坑爹的软件
<alvin_rxg> fazeela_: dose  /usr/share/fontforge exist ?
<fazeela_> no there is not folder fontforge in /usr/share
<alvin_rxg> fazeela_: then go and reinstall fontforge
<fazeela_> would you mind telling how to reinstall
<alvin_rxg> aptitude reinstall fontforge   ???
<fazeela_> it is showing this error, The program 'aptitude' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<alvin_rxg> apt-get install fontforge
<fazeela_> did you mean apt-get
<jusss`> "<fazeela_> it is showing this error, The program 'aptitude' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install aptitude" 干得漂亮！
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 踢我干嘛，
<jusss`> ubuntu自己的问题
<jusss`> fontforge是啥，是个字体？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 话说你现在做什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是挺好
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 收拾你的 systemd 去吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 具体怎么着落就不清楚了。
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 不收拾，我现在一直win8
<jiero> yunfan: 。。我是主动的人好不。。
<jiero> yunfan: 介绍女王给我。
<fazeela_> i have done sudo apt-get install fontforge, forge forge is launched but the same error is occuring
<alvin_rxg> why................ did the maintainer test the package?
<fazeela_> sorry, i didnt get you.. I'm very much new to linux
<alvin_rxg> fazeela_: do a fresh job.    apt-get purge fontforge && apt-get install fontforge
<fazeela_> I did purged and then installed but the same error is occuring
<alvin_rxg> it might be the dependency problem.
<alvin_rxg> fazeela_: ubuntu? linut mint? debian?
<fazeela_> ubntu
<fazeela_> sorry.. ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> cc happyaron
<fazeela_> do i need to type ot on terminal
<fazeela_>  do i need to run this on terminal
<fazeela_> sorry.. that one is a user in this community.. i thought like drush cc all, this would be some command
<fazeela_> my stupid head
<alvin_rxg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2258328
<fazeela_> you wont beleive me, but i have this url open on my next tab
<alvin_rxg> fazeela_: u said after installed fontforge the directory /usr/share/fontforge dosenot exist, then it might be the problem from the manitainer
<fazeela_> maintainer means?
<alvin_rxg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/trusty/fontforge  --> Maintainer, who packed and tested the package and released it into ubuntu-repo
<fazeela_> oh
<fazeela_> I'm leaving for the day.. If i ask the same question tomorrow, would any give me a solution, if you could find the solution, here is  my mail id fazeelaabubacker@gmail.com
<fazeela_> @alvin_rxg Thanks a lot.. Have a great day..
<fazeela_> You have helped a lot
<fazeela_> bye
<alvin_rxg> u should go to ask the devel... not here
<alvin_rxg> nice day though
<fazeela_> mm,
<fazeela_> is it a community
<fazeela_> in webchat
<jusss`> #ubuntu
<fazeela_> tell some more about it
<alvin_rxg> https://login.launchpad.net/jYQv421A0iY0A3ji/+decide
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<fazeela_> eh? invalid
<fazeela_> :P
<jusss`> this shi water army pin dao
<alvin_rxg> my bad. it it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontforge/+filebug
<fazeela_> :D
<fazeela_> ok i'll ask there , Thanks all bye
<jusss`> I don't know if the irc bot neng jian ce dao this words
<alvin_rxg> 不能
<jusss`> it bu can
<jusss`> it's hen hao
<yunfan> jiero: 你主动亮出自己的海归属性就行
<jiero> yunfan: 无用的。
<alvin_rxg> 龟
<jusss`> your retarded bot ying gai up tian
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: ON YOUR KNEE AND LIP THE SHIT
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 你说拼音和英语混合造的单词除了中国人能看懂，老外能看懂吗
<alvin_rxg> you
<CyrusYzGTt> AI neng
<jusss`> CyrusYzGTt: I xiang so
<jusss`> CyrusYzGTt: you hai alive ya
<yunfan> jiero: 骗炮不是钓鱼 而是撒网捕鱼 靠概率取胜的
<jusss`> CyrusYzGTt: which xiao shuo you'shi reading xian zai ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg  关键是我就没啥可以和那些女孩交流的。
<jiero> 哈哈。多数情况下~ 算了。
<jusss`> 交流体液，笨
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss`§ b z d, x x z s
<jusss`> 身在福中不知福的2代，你所鄙夷的正是多少人所追求的
<jusss`> 我要是你，早去环球旅行睡遍每一个种族了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 就讲讲你自己好了。最近干了什么，去年干了什么，在澳洲干了什么
<jusss`> CyrusYzGTt: bie use suo xie ya,
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *xEB]"*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss`§ 死亡模式启动，
<jusss`> CyrusYzGTt: don't use short for hua, don't understand na yang
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss`§ think 一 xia , good ba
<yunfan> jusss`: 确实 多讲自己去过什么地方很好
<jusss`> CyrusYzGTt: what's about san ti
<jusss`> CyrusYzGTt: does it hao kan ?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss`§ now I 是 天道的sea 习 sheng
<jusss`> yunfan: 2代去年不是中国旅游了吗？还没约上炮，what a bei shang and how sad
<jusss`> CyrusYzGTt: what's 海 xi 生？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss`§ da worry 字
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss`§ now I 是 天道的see 习 sheng
<alvin_rxg> see, sea
<yunfan> jusss`: 你怎么知道他没约上 哼哼
<jusss`> yunfan: 因为ta极度zi lian
<jusss`> yunfan: ta就是希腊的Narcissus
<jusss`> CyrusYzGTt: do you you a wife?
<jiero> yunfan ... 只有我喜欢的我才想多说点。结果就没啥了。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我不喜欢讲过去的事，我喜欢讲还没做的，要做的。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你得让人了解你，而不是让人了解你的理想
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 你这话说反了
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 傻逼才会天天在别人面前谈理想呢
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 马丁路德金
<jusss`> 我有一个dream
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  了解我。我自己都不了解我自己。。。
<alvin_rxg> “理想”！ 只存在于你的大脑里的，永远不会付诸行动的
<jiero> alvin_rxg 过去，一直就是过去了。什么都没法变化。
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 再说了， king 的 dream 不是泡女人
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 别人了解了你的过去才会考虑要不要接近你的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我没那个希望让所有人接近我。。。
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: you大错so错了，king得dream让无数黑人兄弟啪啪啪上了blond
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 就让你喜欢的人接近你就可以啦。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  很难发现我喜欢的人。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 跟人扯谈的时候，本来就是找个合适的人扯谈，而不是找所有人扯谈
<jiero> alvin_rxg 错了，是很难发现我想与之在一起的人。
<jusss`> see here http://www.blacksonblondes.com/tour/  这就是金的梦想，它成真了
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ blacksonblondes.com)
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 那你去做个  king the 2th 吧，让所有穷酸石家庄人可以啪啪啪上 blond
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 主动钻进女人堆里倒是一个很合适的办法。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 每个人都试着扯谈一下，不合适就下次不一起扯谈了呗，总会有个合适的。总比一直在那里等待的来的好
 * jiero 从小在一群女孩中还算比较自在。。。也挺习惯。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 别去“女人堆”
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: now wo 特别想深入浅出 swift,you know who she is
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 她是你的女神
<jusss`> 那大长腿，又喜欢弯腰撅腚做后入的姿势在舞台上，多么的slut
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 行啊，你倒是说说你做了什么行动去接近你的女神 swift 呢？
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 在她便唱歌时便啪啪最爽了
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  去哪接触呵。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 地铁，大街，kfc，麦当劳
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 没有行动
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  ... 求偶的人么，我。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: everywhere 都可以的。地铁上你旁边正好坐了个年龄差不多的女生，扯两句咯。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss`§ mei have
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 聊天扯谈而已，干嘛求偶呢
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 聊天扯谈真心难以发现什么。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不小心谈得来了，你们俩就一起错过好多地铁站咯
<CyrusYzGTt> 宇宙 reboot , systemctl -i reboot.
<hcht> 我以为进了irc就不扯淡了呢。
<alvin_rxg> hcht: 他要跟“女人”扯谈
<hcht> qq里觉得扯淡的多，聊技术的不多。结果什么平台还是扯淡的多。
<jiero> hcht: 技术需要聊么？
<alvin_rxg> irc 是为了 quick response
<mao_> jiero, 严重桐姨。
<mao_> hcht,  直接进英文频道，更利于学习。
<jiero> hcht: 要聊的多数是为了应付工作。
<alvin_rxg> 传销？
<hcht> 我英文不是很好。
<hcht> 有人建议我进入这个频道。我还加入ubuntu-tw了。
<alvin_rxg> hcht: irc 有问题了，可以直接去 #ubuntu, #perl, #python, #archlinux 等等的问
<hcht> 不学编程。暂时不需要进入python频道。
<yunfan> jiero: 嘻嘻睡把
<jiero> yunfan: 练习口琴中。
<jiero> yunfan: 学谱曲玩。
<hcht> 编程我就加入qq群了，qq里编程技术群扯淡的不多。
<jiero> hcht: ...编程就看交互教程，自己做，加啥群。。。
<alvin_rxg> hcht: qq 群里，知道你不是条狗。
<hcht> 我用的deepinlinux系统，平时也就是办公用。
<jiero> hcht: 办公是一种叫做全世界都是办公的业务。
<hcht> 我的一个朋友做软件开发的，主要语言就是python，他拉我入的qq群。
<hcht> 我用的最多的就是libreoffice和gimp，chrome
<jiero> gimp 现在已经拉圾了。。。
<jiero> 为了照顾windows 用户搞得操作十分不爽。
<hcht> linux下有逼gimp更好用的软件？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，本来感觉很好用， gimp 自从2.4 之后就不好用
<jusss`> gimp是啥，
<jusss`> 怎么你们都用过就我没用过
<happyaron> hcht: 这里也以扯淡为主
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜孔叔叔，求动态皮支持
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜万人斩妹子壕
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐你好点没
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<jiero> happyaron:  我死了
<happyaron> maplebeats: 拜鹅家大大，微信支付春节真给力
<jiero> happyaron:  还没正经重生
<happyaron> pocoyo: 水牛新年快乐
<happyaron> jiero: 那我搬个小板凳等着
<happyaron> ypwong: 黄sir好
<hcht> 我觉得gimp现在发展的可以啊。
<jiero> hcht:  gimp 没啥用处。
<happyaron> Photoshop CS2 都成freeware了，要它何用……
<jiero> 用PS 用GIMP都是粉饰失败的
<happyaron> jiero: 没有影响是无后期的
<happyaron> jiero: *影像
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 拜kk他爸
<hcht> linux下好像是暂时没有gimp的替代
<jiero> happyaron: 刚看了 natron 的样例 https://natron.inria.fr，觉得很强捍
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Natron | Compositing at hand (@ inria.fr)
<jiero> hcht: 你到底干啥。我几乎全 inkscape
<jiero> hcht:  替代的不是软件，是功能。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  直接用raw 处理工具就好。。。合成效果无爱。
<hcht> inkscape做矢量图可以啊。
<hcht> darktable谁用过？目前只有英文版本的。
<jiero> hcht  好久之前我们就停止翻译了。
<jiero> 翻译有啥意义么。根本就没有统一的术语。
 * jiero 翻译了一堆都觉得没啥意义，反正我都用英文界面。。。
<hcht> 术语标准应该都一样啊。
<hcht> 还好不是很复杂。
<hcht> @jiero 之前是你们翻译的么？
<stephchow2015> VVVVVVVVVVVVV
<hcht> 改睡觉了。
<stephchow2015> 无聊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 论文已经交上去了？
<lee_> 有中国人吗
<gebjgd> lee_, 你觉得呢
<lee_>  (°_°)
<lee_> 小白一个 误打误撞进来的 (°_°)
<gebjgd> lee_, n年前我也是小白
<lee_> ubnutu 主要讨论些什么 (°_°)
<gebjgd> lee_, 所有东西
<lee_> 你好 可以叫我铁柱
<gebjgd> lee_, 你好  你可以叫我大锤
<lee_> 怎么样回复别人的时候 带他的Nick
<gebjgd> lee_, 昵称首字母 tab
<lee_> 我在用手机
<gebjgd> lee_, 在哪国
<lee_> 我在中国
<gebjgd> lee_, 这点还没睡觉
<lee_> 睡不着
<lee_> 学习一下irc怎么用
<lee_> 反正也是无聊
<gebjgd> lee_, 撸一管
<lee_> 撸过了 没用
<lee_>  (°_°)
<gebjgd> lee_, 再来一管
<gebjgd> lee_, 睡着为止
<lee_> 已经两管了
<lee_> 多了伤身体
<gebjgd> lee_, 睡着为止
<gebjgd> lee_, 不怕  吃回来
<lee_>  (°_°)
<lee_> 实在不行找个无聊的电影看好了
<gebjgd> lee_, 把你家里的电脑都安装上Linux
<lee_> linux好用吗
<lee_> 一直觉得mac跟屎一样
<lee_> Windows更傻逼
<lee_>  (°_°) 看来是该试试了
<gebjgd> lee_, mac确实是屎一样  win太慢
<gebjgd> lee_, 我家里只有linux
<lee_> 我在找找学习一下
<lee_> 装一个试试
<gebjgd> lee_, lubuntu
<lee_> 看了半天
<lee_> 不太懂
<lee_> 明天白天在研究吧
<gebjgd> lee_, 这就困了？
<lee_> 不
<lee_> 饿了
<lee_> 弄点吃的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 新出了不错的游戏  取材古希腊神话的  就是有点贵
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-24
 * jiero 仍然没有重生的迹象。
<jiero> imtxc: 回家过年了？
<yunfan> jiero: 口琴我会一两个曲子
<jiero> yunfan: 我只在练习。奏是一回事，奏的好听是另一回事。而且，我记忆力太差劲。。。无能强记。
<jiero> yunfan: 对我来说，还是照着琴谱容易些。
<yunfan> jiero: 对这个兴趣不大 练习演奏纯粹是古典玩法 练了好多年就为了达到跟电子设备的效果一样
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。练习这个就是为了搞懂平常音乐的旋律的律法。钢琴太麻烦了。
<yunfan> jiero: 听听就懂了  有midi软件嘛
<jiero> yunfan:  那无聊的情绪呀。 midi 和直接读谱没啥区别。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  人类是有情绪的糟糕机器哈。
<jiero> yunfan: 其实我不听歌，因为有词的麻烦，就像我不看故事，因为有故事的也麻烦。道理不自己用，看别人的，总觉的缺失了上下文，背景信息。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 不一样 你读谱还要弹出来  但是你度得懂跟能弹出来之间还差许多  midi则是你读得懂就行了 弹是电脑的事
<jiero> yunfan:  弹出来也不一样。当然，这种不一样也没啥。我当时买口琴的主要目的是路上消磨零散时间。1两分钟。
 * jiero 因而买了最小的乐器口琴。
<jiero> 笛子太招惹注意力了。
<yunfan> jiero: 我后来还买了个布鲁斯口琴 可惜没学会怎么吹 那个可以放口袋里
<yunfan> 所以我决定学下midi 以后就用手机作曲好了
<jiero> yunfan: 我买的都是布鲁斯口琴。
<yunfan> jiero: 我不会吹那个  那个跟我学的那种24口的差别太大
<jiero> yunfan: 买的第一个是4孔。然后10孔（掉了）又买一个10孔。
<jiero> yunfan: 我没用过24孔的。
<yunfan> jiero: 说明你是高富帅  你去文具店像我们屌丝一样买口琴的话 只有那一种
<jiero> yunfan: ... 我是不小心买了亚马逊1元秒杀的4孔口琴，去网上搜索发现这是布鲁斯口琴的一种，所以根本没考虑24孔。
<jiero> yunfan:  http://www.tenholes.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蓝调口琴网 (@ tenholes.com)
<yunfan> jiero: 居然1块钱
<jiero> yunfan: 现在后悔了。有12孔的半音阶口琴。如果你真想玩，就玩 http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=uGIp1ttYiW9dMotUNLouxMR2Jw0Ti95gkqieASYcCn7n42YcOArAmhE8PlLHNM9Xb9ufqN2b654b8bih0edpwq
<alvin_rxg> Title: 半音阶口琴_百度百科 (@ baidu.com)
<jiero> yunfan: 然后我知道了双十一是真的。16元买了一个包邮的 布鲁斯口琴。
<jiero> 快递费当时是免费的么。后来一直价格都是26元。
<yunfan> jiero: 我有一个  不过现在我兴趣转移了  但是学一学我感觉对骗炮有帮助
<jiero> yunfan: 双十一先在我看来 小产品就是竞价快递了。
<jiero> yunfan:  半音阶的最强焊，我应该买这个。
<yunfan> 只是声音尖而已
<jiero> yunfan: 不是呀。是音多。
<jiero> yunfan: 布鲁斯口琴的压音超之类的技巧很烦人。
<yunfan> jiero: 好吧
<yunfan> : gcd ( m n -- x ) tuck mod dup 0= if drop else recurse then ;
<jiero>  yunfan 。。。 你输入错了地方。
<jiero> yunfan: 怎么迅速找到一群想讨论同一主题的笨蛋。哪里刷主题最快？
<yunfan> jiero: 取决于你怎么定义笨蛋 以及你要找何种领域的笨蛋
<yunfan> 要不你去yy语音吧  可以碾压小学生
<jiero> yunfan: 碾压小学生？什么意思？
<yunfan> jiero: 就是字面意思
<jiero> yunfan: 额，想讨论风能装置设计。
<jiero> yunfan: 聪明人不去赚笨的人的钱就是笨蛋。
<yunfan> jiero: 贴吧有讨论这个的 有个叫科创论坛的也讨论这个 果壳网你肯定也能找到人讨论这个
<jiero> yunfan: 都要注册吧。。。好麻烦。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 好的~
<KAO_> YY语音，其实我们就可以去开一个语音的房间
<yunfan> jiero:注册又不难 难的是不泄漏隐私
<jiero> yunfan: 我不怕泄露隐私，我要求不准利用隐私。
<jiero> yunfan: 发广告直接灭掉。
<yunfan> jiero: 在互联网上你还不如一条狗 所以利用不利用由不得你 你只能想办法不让他们得到
<kai_sc02> 新人有个问题想请教一下。我刚刚弄好irssi客户端，链接服务器后改了昵称也注册了，但是注册的时候irssi上完全没有显示是否成功，用freenode网页版可以identify，但是irssi上似乎对nickserv的命令怎么都没反应
 * jiero 觉得***照着irssi教程做下来，都连接不上。
 * jiero 对待 irssi 就和对待 arch linux 一样，实验装3次，每次都是启动都错误。
<yunfan> nickserv又不是命令
<yunfan> 是个特殊用户 你对他 /msg nickserv identify xxx
<kai_sc02> 是输入的这个
<kai_sc02> 但是irssi上不提示是否成功，啥都没有＝ ＝
<jiero> kai_sc02: 搜一下呗。你要假设别人都遇到问题就很麻烦了。
<jiero> kai_sc02: 不要学天朝公安系统，假设嫌疑人是有罪的；学美国，假设嫌疑人是无罪的。
<kai_sc02> 唔，因为没搜到这个问题的相关解决，不过我再研究一下吧
<kai_sc02> 谢啦
<jiero> kai_sc02: 去 #freenode 问
<kai_sc02> thx!
<fazeela> hi
<fazeela> @alvin_rxg
<fazeela> yesterday you've told me to ask a question related to font forge in an ubuntu forum, would you mind saying it once more
<fazeela> On installing font forge i'm getting this error, do any one know the reason http://pastebin.com/DGGCaNAh. why is it coming so
<stardiviner> 貌似没有什么人阿
<jiero> cherrot GNOME 3最新版本的提示位置终于到了正上方。好奇什么时候会出现一道光束哈。
<CyrusYzGTt> love is yi 到 guang line
<CyrusYzGTt> love is yi 道 guang line
<stardiviner> jiero: hi, 在用G3了？
<jiero> stardiviner: 没有。
<stardiviner> 还在等KDE的新版 完善
<jiero> stardiviner: 好久不用了 - 懒的升级。。。装了原版 的Ubuntu 14.04 不动了。
<jiero> stardiviner: 或许我该试试。但是真的懒了。
<stardiviner> 是的，我也懒得尝试换Desktop Env了
<yunfan> taocp好啰嗦
<jiero> stardiviner: 我突然想到一个无聊的主意，一个只有精选问题的网站，不断的问问题。没有答案。
 * gsaves 动作测试
<gsaves> 有人莫有？
<jusss> no you
<gebjgd> gsaves, 有事情？
<gsaves> 莫有，只是看到频道里面死气沉沉的
<gebjgd> gsaves, 都在家呢  等那帮人过年回来就热闹了
<jusss> gebjgd: 欧美的片都是外射的吗
<stardiviner> jusss: 你就说了这个？
<jusss> stardiviner: 那说啥
<jiero> alpha080: 你来干嘛的说。
<yunfan> jiero: 发现intel补贴好狠 平板都拉到几百块的价位了
<jusss> 300 400一台？
<yunfan> 5-600
<yunfan> http://product.yesky.com/product/870/870631/param.shtml  jusss 你看这个
<alvin_rxg> Title: 华硕MeMO Pad 7(ME176CX)（ASUS MeMO Pad 7(ME176CX)）参数_天极产品库 (@ yesky.com)
<yunfan> http://pad.yesky.com/391/46598891.shtml  jusss 还有这个
<alvin_rxg> Title: 超轻薄平板华硕ME176CX等 京东商城仅售599_天极网 (@ yesky.com)
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。你说  windows 8 平板？
<jiero> yunfan:  准备升级 windows 10 了？
<jusss> yunfan: 这种平板能装其它操作系统了不
<jiero> yunfan: intel 的 其实 不错 呀 。
<yunfan> jusss: 这事android的
<jiero> yunfan: 性能 没得说 ，就是 没电话 对吧？
<jusss> yunfan: 我的手机因为没呼吸灯我鼓捣3天了
<yunfan> jusss: 估计也会有通话平板 再找找就是了
<jusss> yunfan: 有人说用xposed和xblast可以改充电指示灯做呼吸灯，测试了下还是不行，以后再也不买不带呼吸灯的手机了
<jusss> test
<jusss> alvin_rxg: shadowsocks也不安全对吧，因为都没用rsa,而且rsa没法用于大点的数据
<gebjgd> jusss, 好便宜
<gebjgd> jusss, 快100欧了
<gebjgd> jusss, atom
<yunfan> jusss: 这个关我p事
<yunfan> gebjgd: atom怎么了
<gebjgd> yunfan, jusss 随便上系统
<yunfan> gebjgd: x86指令恶心
<yunfan> 不过mips不争气 也没办法
<yunfan> gebjgd: 好像intel有不少机器可以自己升级微码 要是这样的话 不知道可有人给他做套固件支持mips指令集  额
 * fishoneeyed 手机上irc还真需要适应
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 又遇见你了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 上班呢？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 恩那
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 比在家有意思
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你孩子啥时候送幼儿园来着？
<fishoneeyed> 你们那多少钱一个月？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 去年10月
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 按你的收入算
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 出来ban人了
<jusss> happyaron: 出来ban人了
<jusss> yunfan: 来人肉这家伙吧
<gebjgd> jusss, 你大过年为什么如此无聊
<jusss> gebjgd: 我twi-tt-er客户端下不下来
<jusss> gebjgd: 为什么官网不放自己的客户端却强迫用户去goog-le菜市场去下，多模的反
<gebjgd> jusss, 墙内的市场也有twitter
<jusss> gebjgd: 怕不干净
<jiero> gebjgd: 确实无聊
<cherrot> iMadper, 留守少年
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 第三方的客户端也有很好的。
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 你一定是交最大的数值吧
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你一定是交最多的钱。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-25
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐。还是迷茫呀。
<jiero> roylez: 马上人类就被取代了。现在做啥公益有啥意思么，怎么看都是全民灭绝。
<yunfan> jiero: 你可以去做人工授精的志愿者
<jiero> 总认为自己能看穿未来。
<{ToT}> hello
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<jiero> iMadper: 你们是什么好时候上班？
<yunfan> 已经上班了吧
<yunfan> 只不过有的人还请假而已
<jiero> yunfan: 哦。看这里这么冷清。
<jiero> 人们都老死了
<jiero> 23岁就是风烛残年了。
<iIlL10Oo> 这么年轻，应该每天XXOO
<jiero> 我 28 了还没 XXOO 过。
<jiero> 哈哈。
<jusss> 你2代
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> 我要是2代就好了，早去xxoo了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu下给>2Ｔ系统分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468512 我用parted按照这个来分区, 一个4tb usb硬盘分成一个分区, 改label成个平台.然后 用fdisk 来格式化 成ext3. 但是发现格式化完之后不能写入. 在之前,这个硬盘是ext2的分区.在一次传 数据的时候,突然断电过. 不知道
<^k^>  ─> 是不是有什么地方不对的? 还是有一些更好的工具来分区呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 ufus — 2015-02-25 10 …
<jusss> 你又是海龟，又是富2代，父母还都在国外，把这属性一亮，追哪个女的不手到擒来
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> 去申请国外著名大学呀，去啪啪国外的干净的妹子呀，粉红色的
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> 男的想找漂亮女的，叫追求美，漂亮女的想找有钱男的，所以现在越来越多的高龄未婚女，低的看不上，人家高的又看不上你，唉
<jiero> jusss: 我只想找思维可以接受的。
<jusss> 所以还是男男之间的爱情是最高级别的
<jiero> jusss: XXOO 啥的没那个强烈欲望
<jusss> 国内你是找不着了
<jusss> 去国外找吧
<jusss> 我也想找个女的，漂亮好就行，不用谈理想，能啪啪就行，
<jusss> 金有一个梦想，现在实现了，看blackonblonds就知道了，我也有一个梦想，那就是能去环游世界去国外上大学去啪啪国外的妹子，
<jusss> jiero: 你有我羡慕的资源呀
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero, 生命在于运动，你竟然还没xxoo过，你的生命。。。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 我经常运动。
<happyaron> jiero: 快去追你家纠纠
<iIlL10Oo> 那些都是假运动
<jiero> happyaron: 不会的。
<happyaron> jiero: 别的妹子拉黑你啊
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 精辟
<jiero> happyaron: 没啥。现在没考虑这个。人生到底是啥。
 * jiero 总不知道自己有什么目标。
<jusss> 2代的思维方式果然与我们不同
<jusss> 都开始思考人生了
<jusss> 我给你说什么是人生 eat kill fuck
<iIlL10Oo> :)
<jiero> 。。从小就思考毫不。
<jiero> do something
<jusss> the prophecy iv里面天使是这样描述人类的
<jusss> 你要是爱思考早成数学家哲学家了
<iIlL10Oo> eat kill fuck sleep
<jiero> 喜欢思考现实，不喜欢理论。
<jusss> 最近刚完结的美剧constantine是这样说的，judging damning guiding
<jiero> 但是总是出理论。
<jusss> e结尾的不会变ing不知道写错了没
<iIlL10Oo> 理论联系实际
<jiero> 谁知道呢。都很复杂。
<jiero> 本来研究啥都是个人爱好。
<jusss> jiero: 你对女生没兴趣可以找男生，不用考虑孩子 房子 财产 各种问题，
<jiero> jusss: 我对女生还是有兴趣的。
<jiero> happyaron: 拉黑不拉黑。反正没人理我~
 * jiero 拉黑都是自找的。
<jusss> 你这么有思想，女生接受不了的
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> 找数学系女博士什么的去吧，那个有思想
<jusss> 找数学系女博士然后在思想上征服她征服不了就在肉体上征服她
<jusss> 每天要和她辩论数学问题，辩论不过马上啪啪她，这要是排成电影该多好
<yunfan> 在某个人的博客上发现介绍了个keynav这工具 挺不错
<jiero> yunfan: 好老了。
<yunfan> jie 老了也能用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我还想瘦5公斤呢 : 酒吧里两个女人在聊天,一女说道,你最近怎么瘦了这么多,另一女回答,我是因为太难过了,我丈夫找了个小情人,女子劝其,赶快和他离了吧,该女子回答,不要,我还想再瘦五公斤。。瘦5公斤呢。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助！！Ubuntu 14.04 和win8双系统无法进入ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468514 求助各位大神'''我用U盘安装了ubuntu14.04 ，起初可以进入ubuntu并且可以使用的，突然某次选择完Ubuntu 系统后进入系统的时候就卡死了，屏幕一直是紫色，而且风扇声音还很大，按任何
<^k^>  ─> 键都没用，最后只好强制关机，再开机还是一样的情况，重新安装了好几次后也是这样，有大神知 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nSWIPMHRAAD0AoDY2hsAALrEwKYcGcAAPQa528.jpg 禁止倒垃圾,不然......
<happyaron> 才发现Riot其实是企鹅家的公司
<happyaron> cherrot: 你老东家好流弊
<iMadper> cherrot: 你新东家也很nb
 * iMadper 求升职加薪
<jiero> iMadper: 求升职加薪
<iMadper> 升职就算了, 加薪就好了
 * iMadper 求double.
<jiero> iMadper: 求 triple 年假。
<jiero> onlylove_ 呃。你出现了。
<yunfan> iMadper: cherrot新东家哪里?
<iMadper> yunfan: face++
<yunfan> 额 怎么混过去的
<iMadper> yunfan: 这我就不知道了, 问他本人吧.
<yunfan> 大家都越混越好了  诶
<jiero> yunfan iMadper  你们都越混越好了。羡慕死我了。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 人比人气死人。
<iMadper> yunfan: 我没混好啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 混的好的毕竟还是少数啊.
<iMadper> yunfan: 我还是可怜巴巴的呢
<yunfan> jiero: 我好个p啊
<yunfan> jiero: 买个10万不到的车子还要借钱  额
<yunfan> 炮友也没有
<yunfan> 女神结婚了
<yunfan> 出境都没出过一次
<yunfan> 算了 明年再说  我出门去买个酿酒的缸
<jiero> yunfan: ...你去旅游吧。
<jiero> yunfan: 旅行工作去吧。。。
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<iMadper>  O0XX: yoooo
<O0XX> iMadper: 都来上班了你咋不来？
<jamesarch> 呃呃
<iMadper> O0XX: 我饿了, 不想上班.
<O0XX> iMadper: 饿了就可以不上班啊？
<jamesarch> 学Python基础差不多了 接下来咋办
<O0XX> jamesarch: å­¦python3
<O0XX> iMadper: 黑的怎么样？
<jamesarch> … 不是吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 黑?
<O0XX> iMadper:  看上面
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 看到了
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞!
<O0XX> iMadper: 我们都在啊，就你没来
<O0XX> iMadper: 公司好多人
<O0XX> iMadper: 不信你看我ip
<iMadper> O0XX: 但是我很饿啊
<jamesarch> ……
<iMadper> O0XX: 对了, 你帮我个忙
<iMadper> O0XX: 你帮我看一下bsci的无线网卡的型号
<O0XX> ...
<iMadper> O0XX: lspci -v
<O0XX> iMadper: 合适？你这合适？
<O0XX> iMadper: 开着没？
<iMadper> O0XX: 没开, 你按一下打开多方便.
<O0XX> iMadper: 哪个是开机按钮？
<iMadper> O0XX: 行啦, 别装了
<O0XX> iMadper: 真没找到
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 今天free day啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: the 3 additional days off at Spring Festival will adjust to be 16th (Mon), 17th (Tues) and
<iMadper> 25th February (Wed).
<O0XX> iMadper: 我说按了没动静，你丫没插电...
<jamesarch> ……
<iMadper> O0XX: 你丫是没看邮件, 所以今天去公司了???
<O0XX> iMadper: 我等着接飞机
<O0XX> iMadper: 公司这地方最棒了
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~ 接下来大?
<iMadper> 打?
<jamesarch> 牛们都在国外？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不然打不了这么高?
<O0XX> iMadper: 7260
<iMadper> O0XX: 你还真看啊... 我只是以为你丫人不在office, 然后想要戳穿你...
<iMadper> O0XX: 没想到你去公司打飞机啊
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 你妹，我真看了...
<O0XX> iMadper: 你不信你看我ip啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 我以为你是反向ssh了呢..
<iMadper> O0XX: 这种东西还是做得到的..
<iMadper> O0XX: 我发现JetBrains家的编辑器, 做的真tm好!
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 不对, 那是ide...
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> O0XX: 买毛, 我是学生免费好伐
<O0XX> iMadper: 送我一套，跨平台不？
<iMadper> O0XX: 跨平台.
<iMadper> O0XX: ruby的我自己用, 不能给你. 别的可以.
<O0XX> iMadper: licenses这种东西不是copy一份就可以了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 账号登陆就行, 不用license
<O0XX> iMadper: 好吧...
<iMadper> O0XX: 但是我怕他有在线检测, 不然一个人买了之后, 直接全球共享?
<O0XX> iMadper: 他家还有啥ide?
<iMadper> O0XX: 很全啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 网址发过来？
<iMadper> O0XX: java/pycharm/webStorm
<iMadper> O0XX: http://jetbrains.com/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<iMadper> O0XX: 我帮你要一个edu邮箱好了...
<iMadper> O0XX: 或者你淘宝几块钱买一个
<O0XX> iMadper: github那个不知道还支持edu.cn不
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国教育和科研计算机网CERNET (@ edu.cn)
<nyfair> iMadper: 这里java黑多，你也敢推荐要装jvm的东西？
<O0XX> iMadper: 估计github要被薅疼了
<iMadper> nyfair: java再差, 也比python强吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: 哈哈哈哈, 又不是github出钱....
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道.
<nyfair> iMadper: 跟啥比不好，非要跟河南人的东西比
<iMadper> nyfair: 但是这个频道里经常讨论py啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: pycharm/clion/rubymine/webstorm都值得一薅
<iMadper> O0XX: 真是比emacs好用太多太多.
<iMadper> O0XX: emacs写动态语言, 完全就是个垃圾.
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 你的小k总是乱码啊.
<nyfair> python想想就疼，又要管缩进，又要一堆this，不想写this然后会有傻逼跟你说你没有面向对象的思想，面向你妹啊
<nyfair> 所以我喜欢ruby，那才叫面向对象
<O0XX> iMadper: emacs是个操作系统而已
<O0XX> iMadper: 就缺个好编辑器
<O0XX> iMadper: 你不是说要自己写一个ruby的complete么？
<nyfair> mozilla那个新玩具你们觉得有戏吗
<nyfair> 节后综合症，周一综合症，周五综合症，午后综合征，5点综合症
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊, 那天看了一下, 太tm难了
<O0XX> nyfair: 你说rust？
<iMadper> O0XX: jedi都特别复杂
<iMadper> nyfair: rust啊? 没戏, 太复杂了. 学习成本高. 比不过go脑残粉...
 * O0XX 粉接近转黑过程中
<iMadper> O0XX: 你写py不?
<O0XX> iMadper: py?
<iMadper> O0XX: python...
<O0XX> iMadper: 不写
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦...
<O0XX> iMadper: 我看那个clion不错
<iMadper> O0XX: 不值.
<iMadper> O0XX: 非动态语言, emacs补全很好的.
<iMadper> O0XX: 动态语言emacs才搞不定
<O0XX> iMadper: 话说咱们可以给fwall加个chacha的压缩tunnel
<iMadper> O0XX: clang补全不是已经很到位了嘛? async的也很快了. 如果觉得不够快, 用ycmd这种server/client模式的.
<nyfair> g婊浪死得差不多了吧
<nyfair> 不信你问问看，诸君，fwall写得爽么
<iMadper> O0XX: chacha是啥?
<O0XX> iMadper: 一个新的压缩算法，流式的，比lz4还快，压缩率还高
<iMadper> O0XX: 行呀.
<iMadper> O0XX: 感觉压缩不实用. 毕竟都是视频/https
<O0XX> iMadper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salsa20#ChaCha_variant
<^k^> ⇪ w: Salsa20 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂...
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛，问你个事情，PS3和PS4咋搞，有人想让我给带个PS3回去，我没买过，怕淹死
<onlylove_> test
<^k^> onlylove_:点点点.  16:48
<cherrot> happyaron,  。。。。你竟然不知道？
<happyaron> cherrot: 我一直以为是某高大上的美帝公司
<cherrot> happyaron, lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 腾讯不参与决策  所以游戏才这么火
<happyaron> lol
<yunfan> cherrot: 你现在在国内还是国外？
<cherrot> happyaron, 设计决策
<cherrot> yunfan, 内   出国无望
<happyaron> cherrot: 相当于一个事业部呗
<happyaron> cherrot: Riot 事业部
<yunfan> cherrot: 你不是 face++么?
<happyaron> yunfan: face++ 大部分人在国内好伐
<cherrot> happyaron, 不是  应该是投资方与子公司的关系
<happyaron> yunfan: 这些企业哪个不是在硅谷找俩人租个屋子就说自己有海外办公室了
<cherrot> yunfan, 其实face++是国内的公司~ 只是国外开发者居多
<onlylove> cherrot: 腾讯参与，会更火的
<yunfan> happyaron: 为毛在国内？？
<happyaron> cherrot: 92%股份。。。
<O0XX> cherrot:肉翻了？
<cherrot> onlylove, 对啊 所以只是不参与设计决策 运营腾讯为王
<happyaron> yunfan: 为毛不在，在国内多便宜
<yunfan> cherrot: 我还以为你肉身翻墙了呢
<cherrot> yunfan, 木有。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 现在国内人力也不是那么便宜  不信你问问 cherrot 年薪
<cherrot> O0XX, 舍不得你啊
<O0XX> cherrot: 舍不得我把我带去啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 比让你肉翻便宜多少啊
<cherrot> yunfan, 你怎么能让频道首壕问我这穷屌丝的年薪呢
<happyaron> yunfan: 10倍差距
<happyaron> cherrot: 卧槽你年薪多少
<happyaron> cherrot: 你现在是首壕了吧
<happyaron> adam都要甘拜下风了
<cherrot> yunfan, 首壕是在国内拿美帝公司的淫
<yunfan> happyaron: 没有这么大  美元跟人民币汇率才6:1 同等水平的程序员价格差距不会超过这个的
<cherrot> happyaron, 首壕又来嘲讽我了 嘤嘤嘤
<happyaron> yunfan: 还有肉翻费啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 靠 你肯定拿10:1
<happyaron> yunfan: 我在国内啊
<happyaron> 拿1/10
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你没事别找不痛快了
<yunfan> happyaron: 那更好  拿10 消费1/10
<cherrot> yunfan, 你看，拿美帝工资 在国内
<happyaron> onlylove_: 嗯。。。
<cherrot> lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 说你呢咯
<cherrot> happyaron, 回帝都了？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你过年回家了？
<happyaron> cherrot: 恩呢
<onlylove_> yunfan: 回家了，又回来了，其实回家也没啥
<yunfan> onlylove_: 呗家里人烦这个那个？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 遇到个奇葩司机，三环那迷路了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 催婚呗
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不奇怪 是我也迷路
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不催你跳槽涨工资啥的？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 运输公司的司机，跑长途的，你迷路？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 他们一听5K，好高啊……
<yunfan> onlylove_: 有可能迷路 因为长途根本遇不到什么人
<yunfan> 我现在最怕去市区
<yunfan> 人贼多
<happyaron> cherrot: 你们几月涨工资
<onlylove_> yunfan: 客运啊，你总不能不知道车站在哪
<yunfan> onlylove_: 哦  客运就搞笑了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我擦，你以为我坐货车回的北京？
<O0XX> onlylove_: 你以为你想坐货车就能坐啊，你家里铁路有人么？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我在看一个满屏都是if的java，都不知道他在作甚，够了，知道读excel，不知道是哪个表，神烦，还没人来说
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你只是说看到个奇葩司机 我哪知道是你做的那辆
<happyaron> onlylove_: 加油
<onlylove_> O0XX: 傻了吧，公路
<yunfan> onlylove_: 看java 今年可以涨工资了
<happyaron> yunfan: 你这句让我这java盲哭了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 求放过
<O0XX> yunfan: 你这句让我这java盲哭了
 * happyaron 一句java都没写过的路过
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我看了半天，那一堆文件里面实际上就俩case，我严重怀疑自己智商了已经 cc happyaron
<yunfan> happyaron: 你是老板的路子 跟我们屌丝的职业规划不一样
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我怀疑阿三弄来个半成品给我PM看，然后我PM以为是成品
<yunfan> onlylove_: 估计是北大青鸟培训出来的人写的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 别，青鸟还没开到印度
<O0XX> iMadper: 话说有啥好的图形化的文件管理器？ cc happyaron
<happyaron> onlylove_: 阿三不一直都是各种坑么
<iMadper> O0XX: emacs-gui
<happyaron> yunfan: 可是赶脚没有老板的命
<happyaron> onlylove_: dolphin
<happyaron> O0XX: dolphin
<happyaron> 发错了
<O0XX> iMadper: 不会用...
<O0XX> iMadper: 我想删一个文件怎么删？
<happyaron> O0XX: dolphin 你肯定会用
<iMadper> O0XX: rox?
<yunfan> happyaron: 你是20年前的马云
<O0XX> happyaron: 你是20年前的马云
<iMadper> happyaron: 你是20年前的马云
<O0XX> happyaron: 发达了别忘了我这个穷朋友啊马总
<onlylove> 你们这样黑aron……
<happyaron> yunfan O0XX iMadper 如果我是的话，你们就是18罗汉咯
<iMadper> happyaron: 发达了别忘了我这个穷朋友啊马总
<happyaron> 艾玛，又丑又穷
<iMadper> happyaron: 我最多是个罗汉果
<yunfan> happyaron: 苟富贵 毋相忘啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 意思是我还不如20年前又丑又穷的马云呗
<happyaron> yunfan: 泥们黑够了没有……
<yunfan> iMadper: 我是罗汉松
<iMadper> yunfan: 你厉害.
<O0XX> yunfan: 你的意思是有你了才有 iMadper 咯？
<yunfan> happyaron: 你这人好贱 非要别人咒你将来不发达才开心
<happyaron> yunfan: 我错了……
<onlylove> O0XX: thunar吧，依赖少一点
<yunfan> O0XX: ]
<onlylove> O0XX: dolphin貌似要QT
<happyaron> dolphin KDE的
<O0XX> onlylove: 不止，还有一大堆kdelib
<happyaron> O0XX: thunar
<O0XX> happyaron: 还要xfcelib
<happyaron> O0XX: 确实可以
<yunfan> 为什么这些lib这么大
<O0XX> happyaron:我试试rox吧
<happyaron> ...
<yunfan> 里面是不是藏着经典东京热？
<hurricane> hi
<hurricane> everyone
<cherrot> happyaron, 不知道啊
<^k^> hurricane:点点点.  17:18
<cherrot> happyaron, 惯例是4月10月吧
<hurricane> who is available to answer some important questions ?
<cherrot> hurricane, ?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我是不是记错名字了...
<happyaron> cherrot: 比例是咋样的
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥？
<cherrot> happyaron, 我母鸡啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个是叫rox?
<O0XX> iMadper:rox还真是个文件管理器
<happyaron> cherrot: 好吧，4月再看
<O0XX> iMadper: 我正在用
<hurricane> cherrot: such as : why fedora server respose can't be used?
<O0XX> iMadper: 刚装上
 * O0XX 这是来踢馆的？
<iMadper> hurricane: 不读懂你的语言? 是英语吗? respose是啥意思?
<cherrot> ^k^, what is respose
<cherrot> hurricane, what is fedora server respose please?
<onlylove_> O0XX: http://www.cnblogs.com/top5/archive/2009/09/18/1569386.html
<^k^> ⇪ : Linux 工具箱—17款文件管理器 - 与时俱进 - 博客园
<onlylove_> O0XX: 自己挑
<hurricane> cherrot: hehe , my fault - repositeries
<O0XX> onlylove: 赞赞哒
<cherrot> hurricane, repositories?
<iMadper> cherrot: 就是repo.
<hurricane> cherrot:  yes
<onlylove_> O0XX: 还有个这样的  http://www.cnblogs.com/end/archive/2012/10/06/2712872.html
<^k^> ⇪ w: Linux MC——终端环境的文件管理器 - 风生水起 - 博客园
<cherrot> hurricane, could you represent your problem in details? I can not get any information from your description.
<hurricane> cherrot: 是阿，说人话-为啥fedora server版的源啥都没有？
<iMadper> hurricane: simply using another one.
 * O0XX ...
 * O0XX -________________________-~~
<happyaron> 。。。
<iMadper> ...
<onlylove_> fedora有server?
<iMadper> 真是艹了...
<cherrot> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<hurricane> 是啊 fedora出server版了
<iMadper> hurricane: 请定义 "啥都没有"
<happyaron> iMadper: 你老东家不厚道啊
<iMadper> hurricane: 请列出你用的repo的地址.
<happyaron> iMadper: RHEL小白鼠版
<iMadper> happyaron: 为啥? 我们都免费出centos了啊.
<happyaron> iMadper: RHEL小白鼠server版
<hurricane> yum install httpd 都没有
<iMadper> happyaron: 不不不, 他完全可以用centos的.
<happyaron> iMadper: 那是厚道的一面，这是不厚道的一面
<iMadper> hurricane: 你配对源了嘛?
<happyaron> iMadper: 用来测脑子的对么
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<iMadper> hurricane: 把你现有的源列出来给看看再说
<cherrot> happyaron, 有木有适合arch的server版脚本，比如安装完一个arch 后，跑一个脚本 把内核调优啥的都给做了
<cherrot> cc iMadper
<hurricane> iMadper:  都是默认的源 我连rpmfusion都加上了 还是没有
<iMadper> cherrot: 卧槽, 要是有这种东西, 国内it从业人员有一半得下岗.
<O0XX> iMadper: 上次李老板给我说的那个看图的软件叫啥来这？
<iMadper> O0XX: eog?
<happyaron> cherrot: 从未成功安装过arch
<iMadper> O0XX: 我怎么知道...
<O0XX> iMadper: 不是，轻量的那个
<iMadper> O0XX: feh?
<happyaron> iMadper: 我觉得不是下岗
<happyaron> iMadper: 而是得再加一倍
<iMadper> happyaron: 毛.
<iMadper> happyaron: arch稳定的很.
<happyaron> iMadper: 比用gentoo当server死得还惨
<iMadper> hurricane: 管你要资料你又不给...
<cherrot> iMadper, 其实涉及到的配置也不多吧  线程数、TCP/IP调优 这些。。
<iMadper> happyaron: gentoo做server怎么比得了arch的快速部署.
<hurricane> iMadper: my here - typing is a problem
<happyaron> iMadper: image部署好伐
<cherrot> happyaron, gentoo做server怎么比得了arch的快速部署
<iMadper> happyaron: 相同硬件?
<happyaron> cherrot iMadper 谁tmd还自己一个一个装
<happyaron> iMadper: 虚拟化啊
<cherrot> happyaron, arch也ok啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 能用虚拟化的地方不多吧.
<hurricane> iMadper: how to list those repositiries?
<happyaron> cherrot: 更新肿么破
<onlylove> iMadper: 国内IT不会有一半下岗的，因为，大部分在MS那边
<happyaron> cherrot: 安全更新
<happyaron> iMadper: 虚拟化是未来啊
<iMadper> hurricane: How you set them if you don't know how to check them even?
<onlylove> cherrot: 他在吹他的debian
<cherrot> happyaron, 不懂
<happyaron> cherrot: 安全更新得自己做啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 他在嘲笑arch会滚死
<hurricane> iMadper: i mean - how do i show them to you ?
<happyaron> cherrot: 要不你还pacman直接都更新么
<cherrot> onlylove lol
<iMadper> hurricane: /topic
<onlylove> happyaron: puppet
<happyaron> onlylove: 那也得自己做一个更新啊
<iMadper> hurricane: /topic will show you.
<onlylove> happyaron: 国内其实还是centos多
<happyaron> onlylove: pacman里的fix会升版本啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 国外也是centos多吧?
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，这个是
<happyaron> onlylove: 我在喷arch server呢，知道centos最多。
<onlylove> iMadper: 不，国外debian比国内多
<cherrot> onlylove, 莫名对centos心生畏惧
<iMadper> 轰动哇?
<^k^> cherrot: define:respose not defined.
 * O0XX 夭寿啦！有人喷arch啦！
<happyaron> ...
 * cherrot 为什么感觉夏洛克不好看咧？
<O0XX> cherrot: 因为你喜欢华生
<cherrot> ^k^, 你反应还能再迟钝点么
 * iMadper 天了噜! 连arch都喷!
<cherrot> O0XX, 。。。。。
 * cherrot 天了噜！连arch都喷！
 * onlylove_ 你们这群凡人，还不赶紧换lfs
<iMadper> O0XX: dell new xps竟然还tm涨价了!
<iMadper> O0XX: 我一下子粉转黑啊!
<onlylove_> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> iMadper:选预装linux的，能便宜
<iMadper> O0XX: 有吗?
<happyaron> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> iMadper: 有
<cherrot> iMadper,  :D :D
<gebjgd> iMadper, cherrot arch必须被喷
<hurricane> iMadper: here is the repositeries : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10405129/  my dear.
<iMadper> O0XX: 给link啊
<cherrot> hurricane, speak Chinese is ok buddy
<O0XX> iMadper:  http://www.zdnet.com/article/ces-2015-dell-refreshes-high-end-xps-business-laptop-line/
<O0XX> iMadper: The Dell XPS laptop line is getting upgrades to all its components in its 2015 models. Versions will be coming out with both Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 14.04.
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ ​CES 2015: Dell refreshes high-end XPS business laptop line | ZDNet
<gebjgd> hurricane, 超强 海外华人
<iMadper> hurricane, speaking Chinese is ok buddy
<gebjgd> hurricane, 一口溜隶的英文
<hurricane> cherrot: yeah buddy. however typing from windows to remote another fedora to see another fedora server settings is hard to switch input method . please understand.
<gebjgd> hurricane, 还在用windows 赞
 * O0XX 又是天杀的输入法
 * cherrot 绕口令 lol~
<cherrot> hurricane, good luck ;-)
 * iMadper 先去吃饭
<hurricane> gebjgd: im local chinese, buddy.
<gebjgd> hurricane, 琉璃的英文啊
<hurricane> gebjgd: puiple students can do this either.
<gebjgd> hurricane, 让我等屌丝如何是好
<hurricane> im not showing
<hurricane> really is inconvinence on inputing
<hurricane> silly chinenglish
<hurricane> huh?
<gebjgd> happyaron, 英语渣  来解释下什么是puiple
<happyaron> gebjgd: pupil?
<onlylove_> 小学生？
<hurricane> pupil
<hurricane> en
<gebjgd> hurricane, 膜拜  词汇量超大
<hurricane> gebjgd: 哥 可否停止讽刺了？
<gebjgd> hurricane, 别 你是哥 继续写英文  我学习下
 * gebjgd 用笔做记录ing
<hurricane> gebjgd: 郁闷
<hurricane> 说实在 电脑问题也很初级
<hurricane> fedora server 版 为什么不能用yum源安装apache呢？
<gebjgd> hurricane, 必须可以
<onlylove_> 我怎么记得那个东西应该叫httpd
<onlylove> 掉线掉线掉线，SBIT
<cherrot> hurricane, fedora中估计叫 httpd  红帽传统吧
<hurricane> onlylove 那东西是叫httpd
<cherrot> gebjgd, 你给人黑出翔了 ...
<hurricane> cherrot: apache是不是更通俗些？
<gebjgd> cherrot, 别瞎说 我在做笔记
<cherrot> hurricane, 嗯 debian系都叫 apache / apache2 ,  红帽系叫httpd吧，suse好像也叫httpd，不过不确定  只用过ubuntu 和 arch
<cherrot> gebjgd, 德国佬就是认真
<onlylove> hurricane: 不，apache下面有很多东西的，比方tomcat啥的
<onlylove> hurricane: 在apache那边，就是叫httpd
 * cherrot apache http server 和 apache 基金会的区别。。
<jusss> 手机好几台现在，太多了
<hurricane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10405364/
<jusss> 上学这几年从高中开始到现在买了3部，我哥又给了我两部，现在五部手机，都不知道怎么办
<hurricane> fedora server版安装httpd貌似不应该有这种提示巴？
<O0XX> jusss: 快递给我
<O0XX> jusss: 我可以接受到付
<^k^> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  17:55
<jusss> O0XX: 第一部s40的三星电邮客户端不支持imap idle,第二部moto 3寸的屏240*320的分辨率dpi低到113，第三部我的破zte信号经常半格，第四部天宇小黄蜂电池就能用2个小时，第五部诺基亚c5-05屏小而且是电阻屏，都没法打字，
<jusss> 没有一部让我满意的，唉
<O0XX> jusss: 你这不能算手机了...
<jusss> O0XX: 那算啥
<O0XX> jusss: 现在看来算旧货了
<O0XX> jusss: zte哪款？
<jusss> O0XX: 嗯，还是好好几年前的旧货，zte u930hd
<O0XX> jusss: 扔扔扔
<jusss> O0XX: 然后呢
<O0XX> jusss: 买买买啊
<jusss> O0XX: 买哪个
<O0XX> jusss: iphone 6 plus
<O0XX> jusss: 哪个贵买那个
<O0XX> jusss: http://item.jd.com/1465739039.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ HANMAC 将军系列限量款 金刚黑 联通3G轻奢手机【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<jusss> O0XX: iphone没有呼吸灯，差评，不能用shadowsocks差评，
<O0XX> jusss: 那就我发给你这个
<O0XX> jusss:连3G都支持
<cherrot> jusss, iPhone 木有 shadowsocks实现？
<O0XX> cherrot: 不越狱不行
<jusss> O0XX: 全部评价0 都没人买这部手机
<O0XX> jusss: 一般人不敢买...
 * cherrot 为毛iPhone 限制这么死多
<iMadper> cherrot: 苹果的设计都是完美的!
<jusss> cherrot: 因为它贵
<iMadper> cherrot: 如果苹果不支持, 说明那个东西不仅没用, 而且有害!
<cherrot> iMadper, 随手摸头关注北京留守儿童
<iMadper> cherrot: 苹果手机不能砸核桃, 肯定是因为吃核桃对身体不好!
<jusss> iMadper: 苹果不能上twitt-er是说明那个网站是有害的吗？
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦不对  今天大部队都回去了  林翠的翠花开始回CBD做linda了，铁柱也在赶回tony工位的路上
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> --________--
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 你的傻k已经坏了啊
<cherrot> http://www.baidu.com
<cherrot> http://www.google.com
<^k^> ⇪ w: 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<cherrot> http://www.qq.com
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<jusss> https://www.baidu.com
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ err: no title
<cherrot> ^k^, 论斤拷
<cherrot> ^k^, 锟斤拷
<happyaron> 烫烫烫啊
<yunfan>                                                                 │ jack77213
<yunfan> 10:11:33             --> | labrador (~labrador@CPEbcc81015f98f-CMbcc81015f98c.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com) has jo                                                                │ jack77213
<yunfan> https://blog.jessfraz.com/posts/docker-containers-on-the-desktop.html  这个有意思
 * slucx 求职，北京，嵌入式Linux开发
<jack77213> yunfan: ？
<^k^> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  18:32
<^k^> cherrot,
<yunfan> jack77213: 有事直说
<MSHELL> ascii art
<jack77213> yunfan: 我这里的消息记录显示你在18:26连续提到我两次
<jack77213> 额，18:17
<alvin_rxg> 怕 ^k^ 做错事，所以先解了它的兵权
<jiero> happyaron cherrot 最近又开始翻译有一点软件的信息了，告诉我我的中文进步了没有。http://www.jianshu.com/p/8d0311e7350a
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ err: no title
<yunfan> jack77213: 那是我的错 我复制时候贴错了
<jack77213> 哦，没事了。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  你的人生目的是啥？
<jiero> yunfan: 我有了老人送的巧克力。我喜欢吃巧克力
<jiero> yunfan: 其实赚老人的钱不难。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 我没有什么人生目的 我只希望尽可能多活点时间 然后按照自己的意愿行事即可
<jiero> 我这么觉得。
<jiero> yunfan: 我总是认为不能照着自己意愿行事。
<yunfan> jiero: 我也是 要不然这怎么能成为我的目标呢
<cherrot> jiero, 能大致看懂了  nice
<cherrot> jiero, 我以前只知道 gimp  孤陋寡闻了
<jiero> cherrot  krita 和 natron 只是这两年冒出来的。
<cherrot> jiero, 翻译不能逐句  不然无法理解
<happyaron> jiero: 我觉得要重新拿汉语复述一下
<happyaron> jiero: 翻译滞后应该自己朗读一遍，然后该干嘛干嘛
<happyaron> *之后
<yunfan> jiero:  你那个翻译真狗啊
<jiero> cherrot happyaron yunfan 还没完，下面一半还没翻译完。想测试我直接原句翻译能力，第一次成型造句的能力。直译后没改变句子结构。
<jiero> 就是说，还是原句的结构。
<cherrot> jiero, 所以很那理解
<cherrot> jiero, 而且从句结构你也没有很好的翻译成汉语表述习惯
<cherrot> jiero, 所以只有懂英文的人才能看懂你的汉语
<cherrot> jiero, 不过已经好很多了 :)
<jiero> cherrot: 好吧。
<jusss> cherrot: happyaron u盘的分区从2048开始，那1-2047是啥
<jusss> 分区表？mbr?
<cherrot> jusss, 貌似是为了对齐
<cherrot> jusss, 如果指定使用第 2048 扇区之前的扇区作为起点，gdisk 会自动将分区起点移至第 2048 扇区。这是为了保证 2048 扇区对齐（由于每个扇区大小是 512 字节，这也就是能够保证兼容几乎所有 SSD NAND 擦除块大小的 1024 KiB对齐
<jusss> cherrot: 不是只有4k扇区才需要对其吗
<cherrot> jusss, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<cherrot> jusss, 具体就不清楚了 可以问当当
<jusss> cherrot: 没在
<jusss> 好吧 还真是4k扇区对其
<jusss> cherrot: 那第一个扇区mbr是从0开始的吧
<cherrot> jusss, 是的吧 我母鸡啊
<jusss> cherrot: 分区表在mbr里，bootloader的stage1也在mbr里，mbr好像是512KB,第一个扇区，把mbr给dd了会怎么样呀
<jusss> cherrot: 据说os x就是强制gpt分区，你现在也用上gpt了吗？
<happyaron> jiero: 都是要对齐的
<happyaron> jusss: 都是要对齐的
<happyaron> 我都懒成什么样了。。。
<jusss> happyaron: 是从0开始吗？
<happyaron> jusss: 啥东西
 * jusss 计算机上的东东有不从0开始的吗
<jusss> happyaron: sector
<jusss> happyaron: 就是磁盘上第一个字节的位置是从0开始吗
<cherrot> jusss, 编号当然是从0开始了  然后为了对齐约定从2048开始
<cherrot> jusss, 毕竟就是个编号而已。。
<happyaron> jusss: cherrot 说得没错
<happyaron> jusss: 固件定义的0就是0了。
<jusss> cherrot: happyaron 那mbr在0-511里？
<yunfan> jusss: 地址都是相对的  你内存的0地址在整个cpu的地址空间又未必是0
<jusss> yunfan: 从2048开始的，mbr在什么位置？
<yunfan> jusss: 硬盘的0-512
<yunfan> jusss: u盘也有 hdd模式的嘛
<yunfan> 而且那个地址还是被u盘的主控解释的  还得转一道
<cherrot> jusss, 512以内
<cherrot> 恩对 U盘类似ssd都是带主控芯片的
<jusss> yunfan: cherrot 512算吗
<yunfan> jusss: 从0开始的话 512当然不算了
<cherrot> jusss, [0,511] 这样总行了吧。。
<jusss> cherrot: [0:512]
<yunfan> 其实我想要是可以在硬盘的sector上规定保留区大小就好了
<yunfan> 这样那些bootloader就可以放心地用了
<jusss> yunfan: cherrot 如果dd了[0:512]怎么办？用/dev/zero
<yunfan> jusss: 也就是启动时候告诉你找不到启动呗
<jusss> 是就没分区表，没bootloader了对吗
<cherrot> yunfan, 请教个问题，ssd的存储位置选择是归驱动负责还是ssd的主控芯片负责？就是为了随机存储到空白区域以延长ssd寿命的算法
<jusss> yunfan: 如果把第一个分区的设置为可启动标志呢？然后dd了mbr，还能启动吗
<cherrot> jusss, 分区表是个逻辑上的东西 存储到你的系统某个路径的 和引导区市两个概念
<yunfan> cherrot: 这明显有两种情况 一般是驱动负责 所以才有这样那样的适合flash的文件系统
<yunfan> cherrot: 但是还有一些技巧告诉你如何挖出intel ssd的隐藏空间 这个显然就是ssd主控也管一部分
<cherrot> yunfan, 但是刚才简单搜了一下说三星的ssd固件升级优化了算法可以减少ssd P/E
<cherrot> yunfan, soga  看来是
<jusss> cherrot: 分区表和引导区不都在mbr里吗
<yunfan> cherrot: 你说的应该是那种大容量的
<jusss> 引导区那只是个跳转地址，
<cherrot> jusss, 我理解的分区表就是 /etc/fstab ..
<cherrot> jusss, 我母鸡啊
<yunfan> jusss: mbr有512B 虽然很小 但是你想想硬盘支持的区有限制  其实分区表用不了多少的
 * jiero 还没用过SSD
<yunfan> 我有个小机器有用ssd 确实不错
<yunfan> 阿蛋帮我代购的
<yunfan> 装了个深度的linux 很好
 * jiero 家里现在有3个低端的路由器，能干嘛呢。想创建覆盖前后楼的AP。
<yunfan> jiero: 做蜜罐
<cherrot> yunfan, 阿蛋负责的业务好多 lol
<jiero> 觉得下载速度够快了。 1.5MB/s。
<jiero> cherrot: 阿蛋是个好玩的人。
<jusss> cherrot: 不是/etc/fstab那个分区表。。。硬盘u盘有自己的分区表，从xx开始到xx是sdb1 sdb2 sda1 sda2
<jusss> cherrot: /etc/fstab那个文件表讲的是分区挂载的位置
<yunfan> cherrot: 可惜不帮拉炮友
<cherrot> jusss, 哦对 我给弄错了
<cherrot> yunfan, lol
<cherrot> yunfan, 可以让他授之以渔
<yunfan> cherrot: 这个要找千人斩 imtxc
<jusss> cherrot: 如果/etc/fstab就是硬盘的分区表，你让人家windows怎么活 :)
<yunfan> 其实我想 手机那种 mtd的分区信息不知道怎么存
<cherrot> jusss, 没错没错 不然就不会出现分区表丢失的情况了。。
<yunfan> 那个显然超过4个区
<yunfan> 而且好像可以随便加
<jusss> yunfan: 把第一个分区设置可启动标志，然后把mbr给突突了，能启动吗还
<yunfan> jusss: 不能 他启动非要读那个的
<yunfan> 除非你图图了以后又手动设置了那几个比特
<yunfan> jusss: 当然 前提是你走的是硬盘启动   如果你的首选boot是u盘 又没事 u盘里再chainload到硬盘第一分区完全没问题
<jusss> yunfan: 我昨天用u做了个win8的启动盘，然后用完后，用fdisk新建个msdos分区表覆盖了下然后分区格式化，grub-install提示grub-install: warning: Attempting to install GRUB to a disk with multiple partition labels.
<yunfan> jusss: 哦
<jusss> yunfan: 按理说我都新建msdos分区表了，不应该出现这种问题吧
<jusss> 难道是fdisk只能新建后w保存退出再进去分区才行？不明白
<jusss> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=365510
<^k^> ⇪ : grub2安装到U盘出错，求解决？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: yqs09
<jusss> 跟这个差不多
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题 buffer error
<jusss> 然后我就学里面那位仁兄把1-2047用dd给突突了，然后再grub-install倒是没报错，可是没分区表了，u盘还能启动进grub吗？
<stardiviner> jusss: 可以阿
<jusss> stardiviner: u盘没分区表了，u盘也能进grub?
<stardiviner> jusss: 电脑没有分区表了，U盘有，可以进电脑的grub
<jusss> stardiviner: 我电脑没grub...
<jusss> stardiviner: 我arch win8双系统，没装grub, 都是用u盘上的grub去进arch的
<cherrot> jusss, u盘容易坏哟
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 用这个吧   http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ EasyBCD - NeoSmart Technologies 价格:Free
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<jusss> cherrot: 不至于吧，我一两个月不进一次arch
<cherrot> jusss, 简单 弄到俩U盘里不就行了
<cherrot> win8有毛好用的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 来给我讲讲为啥用fdisk都新建msdos分区表覆盖了，grub-install还能读出多分区表，
<jusss> cherrot: 可以调整屏幕颜色，win8
<jusss> cherrot: 可以调整屏幕发黄 跟暖屏一样，或者发冷，这点很赞，瞬间感觉屏幕跟苹果似的高大上
<yunfan> 我很感兴趣 显卡能否独立使用
<cherrot> jusss, 不错  我是买了个显示器解决这个问题。。。    其实就是把颜色配置的切换做成一键式了？
<cherrot> jusss, 苹果也能吗？
<jusss> cherrot: 可以
<cherrot> jusss, 怎么弄？ 我需要暖色  护眼
<jusss> cherrot: 我说的是笔记本屏幕，当然外接显示器有直接硬件控制我就不说了，我给你找链接
<cherrot> jusss, 感激不尽
<jusss> cherrot: https://jcornuz.wordpress.com/2007/10/02/poor-mans-screen-calibration/
<jusss> cherrot: 我用的是华硕自家提供的splendid,
<jusss> cherrot: linux可以用monica， gebjgd 那厮推荐过，能用的写片教程给我 :)
<cherrot> jusss, 懒。。。显示器直接滤蓝光了
<jiero> yunfan:  http://mfdx.org/index.php?doc-innerlink-%E8%81%94%E7%B3%BB%E6%88%91%E4%BB%AC
<^k^> ⇪ w: 联系我们- 免费大学 改变世界 - MFDX.ORG 觉醒自我 改变人生！自由出入 终身免费！
<gebjgd> jusss, 你才厮
<jiero> cherrot:  windows 8.1 呀。
<jiero> cherrot: 我要写邮件退货，不要 raspberry pi 2 了。
 * jiero 现在没钱了，没钱了。
<jusss> gebjgd: 你竟然在。。。
<jiero> 我今年吃了巧克力，已经幸福的要哭了~
<cherrot> jiero, 你又不编程
<cherrot> jiero, 多少银子？
<jiero> cherrot:  编程不觉得很难学，但是没有什么特别想干的。。。
<jiero> cherrot:  270
<cherrot> jiero, 又不贵
<gebjgd> jiero, 巧克力有什么吃头
<jiero> cherrot: 准备买个据说质量更好点的 raspberry pi 2，带盒子，同价格。
<jiero> gebjgd: 香味。
<jiero> gebjgd:  可能很多人喜欢榴莲，我不明白，虽然榴莲不臭，也有特别香味，但我更喜欢靑香蕉的香味和巧克力的香味。
<cherrot> jiero, 搜噶 没事 可以送我 我不嫌破 lol
<jiero> cherrot ... 这要成为我的主力计算机呀。
 * jiero 家里的设备真古旧了。 AMD 3800+ 的计算机，要散架的笔记本电脑。
<jiero> 34寸的CRT+21寸CRT+32寸LCD
<gebjgd> jiero, 破机器  还要那么多屏幕干嘛
<cherrot> jiero, AMD B55 依旧坚挺~
<jiero> gebjgd: 那些是电视。不是我的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你让我想起楼下还有29寸电视和37寸电视。
<jiero> gebjgd: 都是别人淘汰的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 破烂王
<jiero> gebjgd: lol。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 家里的586 686 笔记本等老电脑都被要走了。电视没人要。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。B55我查查。
<jiero> cherrot: 呵。我以前的电脑CPU都不如你的那个。前几天用了一次 Alienware i7 4710HQ，觉得也不快。看人家玩游戏，也就12FPS。
 * jusss 重启看把mbr突突了能不能启动
<guozi> 这地方可以讲中国话不？
<jusss> yunfan: 可以启动竟然，把1-2047给突突了，然后grub-install写u盘，然后u盘启动竟然进grub了，ls下还能识别sdb1是fat系统
<jusss> guozi: of course not
<jusss> happyaron: 我有两个一摸一样的金士顿u盘，其中一个插入总提示no caching mode page found,这是u盘本身硬件的原因？
<jusss> 跟硬盘缓存一样嘛？
<yunfan> jusss: 你是装u盘上了嘛 有什么奇怪的
<yunfan> jiero: 你居然用上了alienware
<jiero> yunfan: 帮人测试了2天，但我就开了半天，觉得没意思。
<jiero> yunfan: 你想用alienware，很多地方免费用呢。
<jiero> yunfan: 反正我想玩的游戏都跑不顺，所以有啥用。
<jusss> yunfan: u盘的1-2047让我给突突了，u盘从2048开始的，然后我写了grub-install进u盘，按理说这时u盘已经没mbr了吧，然后重启计算机选u盘启动，怎么还能进grub ?
<jiero> yunfan:  给你个无聊的小游戏网站  itcho.io
<jiero> ..错了。。。输入多了  itch.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: Download the latest indie games - itch.io (@ itch.io)
<jiero> yunfan:  从 gog 下载了 dungeon keeper  1997年的游戏，可以玩还不错的。
 * jiero 老了。1997年的时候我才10岁。
 * jiero 看到侄女好可爱。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 你他妈不是写了grub进去么
<yunfan> jiero: 你上次给我看过 我还收藏了
<jusss> yunfan: 没有分区表也成？
<yunfan> jusss: 你写grub进去 又给写回去了嘛
<jusss> yunfan: grub不修改分区表吧，grub紧跟分区表在mbr里
<jiero> yunfan: 噢。我的记忆果然不行了。。。
<jusss> mbr ->  分区表-grub-magic number
<jusss> yunfan: u盘有缓存吗？像硬盘那种缓存， 我两个一样的u盘，一个插入提示sdb no caching mode page found,另一个没有
<yunfan> jusss: 主控多少都带点
<jusss> yunfan: 这个caching mode page是硬件自己的东东了？
<jusss> 我还以为我把其中一个给dd坏了
<jusss> 那又有另一个问题了，那能用dd把u盘给突突坏吗？
<yunfan> jusss: 不能 你要想用dd搞坏u盘 得绕过 /dev/sdb
<yunfan> 直接写usb命令过去
<yunfan> 不过也许反复读写mbr可以搞坏u盘 比如读写超过flash寿命期限以后 mbr没用了
<yunfan> jusss: 你可以试试读写mbr 100万次看看
<jusss> yunfan: ... 会不会4k扇区的mbr没在[0:512] ?
<yunfan> jusss: 就算不在[0:512) 至少也是在开头 不大可能跳过开头 只是有可能区间不是512那么大而已
<jusss> yunfan: http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-28741005-id-3535209.html
<^k^> ⇪ : Linux操作系统之奥秘笔记（前两章BIOS和开机管理程序）-caoleili_2013-ChinaUnix博客
<yunfan> jusss: 我要看下c入门书 复习下
<yunfan> 准备这几个月把数据结构搞定
<yunfan> 然后再折腾汇编 然后实现个forth
<yunfan> 然后开始大爆发
<yunfan> 也许还得复习下clojure
<jusss> yunfan: 你看，所以把mbr给突突了，分区表一定没了，写grub-install应该不会改分区表，所以我不明白为啥u盘还能进grub
<jusss> onlylove: 你在呀，赶快出来
<jusss> onlylove: blabla
<onlylove> jusss: 大半夜的做毛线，玩着呢
<jusss> onlylove: 用dd把从2048sector开始的u盘的1-2047给突突了，应该是没mbr了吧，然后又用grub-install写u盘，u盘竟然进grub了，为啥
<onlylove> jusss: 拜托，你那是U盘
<onlylove> jusss: 再说了，你都装了grub了，不进那不白装了？
<jusss> onlylove: u盘也有分区表吧，hdd模式，要不怎么来的sdb1 sdb2
<onlylove> jusss: 你都grub-install了，不能进grub那不麻烦了
<jusss> onlylove: bootloader从分区表找到跳转的位置呀才能进stage 2呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是把null写进mbr，然后再用优盘启动能进grub才叫神奇
<jusss> onlylove: 分区表都没了，bootloader怎么进stage 2
<onlylove> jusss: 你问grub他做了啥
<onlylove> jusss: grub默认就是装在mbr上的
<jusss> onlylove: grub还会自己修改分区表吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 但是grub默认只装在mbr的前446B上吧
<onlylove> jusss: 它改不改和我杀关系
<jusss> onlylove: 不会修改446B后面的64B的分区表吧
<onlylove> jusss: 就算没有分区表，grub就进不了了么
<onlylove> jusss: 能不能进grub和有没有 分区表关系不大吧
<jusss> onlylove: 没分区表，bootloader从那去找下面的位置进stage 2呀
<jusss> onlylove: 有
<onlylove> jusss: 软盘有分区表么
<jusss> onlylove: 进bios是stage1 然后读取mbr的前446B 这是stage 1.5然后，读取分区表，bootloader从分区表读取到要跳转的位置进入stage 2
<onlylove> jusss: 我TM再问你，软盘有MBR和分区表不
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道软盘有没有，u盘应该有吧，要不哪有sdb1 sdb2
<onlylove> jusss: grub可以装在软盘上
<onlylove> jusss: sdb1和sdb2那是hdd模式
<onlylove> jusss: fdd模式呢？
<jusss> onlylove: 现在u盘不都是hdd模式吗
<onlylove> jusss: 一边玩去
<onlylove> jusss: 就你这样的才hdd
<jusss> onlylove: u盘的hdd货fdd模式不是默认吗
<onlylove> jusss: 优盘默认都FDD的好么
<jusss> onlylove: 那我为啥可以用fdisk给u盘创建分区表并分区？
<onlylove> jusss: 我管不了那么多，优盘默认没有MBR，就是FDD模式
<jusss> onlylove: u盘的fdd或hdd是不可更改的吗？
<jiero> onlylove: 用没用过速度快的 闪存盘？
<onlylove> jusss: 可以改
<jusss> 是又硬件本身决定的吗？还是什么
<jiero> onlylove:  我用的最快的也就28MB读取速度。
<onlylove> jiero: 多快算快
<onlylove> jiero: 我用过3.0，读取64
<onlylove> jiero: 28基本是2.0的极限了
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<jiero> onlylove: usb3.0真的很快，我现在这台台式机用USB3.0复制，对拷速度 110MB/s
<jusss> onlylove: 我用过3.0，写入50MB
 * jiero 可怜只有USB 2.0的移动硬盘。
<onlylove> jusss: 一看你就是基础知识不过关的，赶紧补课去
<Guest75756> 有什么办法让totem播放器播放rmvb视频时可以声画同步和vlc拖动rmvb不会卡顿不会
<onlylove> jusss: 弄明白优盘的FDD和HDD咋回事再来
<jusss> onlylove: 搜了好多文章都没讲清是咋回事，你发个链接看看
<jusss> onlylove: fdd模拟软盘 hdd模拟硬盘 还有个zip啥的
<onlylove> jusss: zip是一种大容量软盘，容量在100M左右，需要专用驱动器读取
<jusss> onlylove: 发个链接给我科普下吧，这3种模式都是可以随便改的对吗
<jusss> 那我如果改成fdd，那u盘不久废了
<onlylove> jusss: 没连接，这都是以前积累下来的东西
<jusss> 或zip
<onlylove> jusss: 废不了
<jusss> onlylove: 都软驱了还不费，软驱最大2M吧
<onlylove> jusss: 通常你应该是zip或者hdd模式，因为fdd容量小
<jusss> onlylove: zip读不了呀
<jusss> onlylove: 你说的专用驱动器
<onlylove> jusss: 你不用想太多，它就是按照fdd的读取模式读数据而已
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说过，fdd没有mbr
<jusss> onlylove: 那fdd有分区表吗？如果没有为啥能显示sdb1 sdb2
<jusss> 没有mbr就没有分区表，没有分区表又何来sdb1 sdb2
<onlylove> jusss: 软盘哪里来分区表
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201276046147?rmvSB=true#shpCntId  靠谱吗?
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我印象里面是fdd没有mbr的
<^k^> ⇪ w: LG G Flex 32GB 13MP Android 4 2 2 Quad Core 6" Curved Display Unlocked GSM New | eBay
<jusss> onlylove: 那怎么解释sdb1
<onlylove> jusss: 你随意
<onlylove> jusss: 自行百度优盘量产
<onlylove> jusss: 反正折腾到现在，有些概念我不想弄太明白了，能用就行
<jusss> iMadper: 能给我讲下fdd hdd zip吗
<iMadper> jusss: 不懂.
<iMadper> jusss: 你水平比我高多了, 你不会的我肯定也不会, 所以啥都别问我... 我从来不折腾...
<jusss> iMadper: 那为啥把u盘的0-2047给dd了，竟然还能进grub
<onlylove> iMadper: 他少说了一步，他还执行了grub-install
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也不懂grub... ... T_T
<jusss> 蒙牛真的是不做不死呀 大 hun 君 无肉 不成 xi
 * jiero 发现侄女真可爱。。。
 * jiero 觉得都快赶上我小时候的样子了。。。
 * fishoneeyed 我是不是又来晚了
 * fishoneeyed 有没有机器人？
<fishoneeyed> 有没有机器人让我聊两句
<fishoneeyed> 没人了吗？
<fishoneeyed> ^k^: 来
<fishoneeyed> \u: 来
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 你蛋疼
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有点
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 让你老婆给你揉揉
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 信号不好，网页都打不开
<fishoneeyed> 只能来点文字
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 机器人坏了哦
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 机器人被小光给搞了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 搞得精疲力尽了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有什么新鲜事吗？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 好玩的，好笑的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 有  中国人民现在有民主了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 超级笑话
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还有吗？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 有， 中国人民现在有最牛逼的驱逐舰了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 德国现在流感流行是吧？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 没有
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 德国小孩麻疹有疫情吧
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你也不看新闻呀
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 不看
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 现在刘小光和五羊，还有你在其他人都哪里去了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 是我每天来的太晚了吗？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 上班的时候挂着 就有人了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 上班的时候不方便聊天
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, www.myfreecams.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com)
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 这个上班的时候也不行
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 对了，你不是有个中意的在上面吗？现在还在吗？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: gebjgd说你把机器人搞了，现在你变成机器人了吗？
 * fishoneeyed 我哭了，都不理我
<^k^> fishoneeyed,
<fishoneeyed> ^k^: help
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 中意的什么？
<fishoneeyed> ^k^: 你好
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 买了个t410s 二手的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 为啥二手的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 老型号  新的tp键盘是巧克力的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 小心superfish
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我都不用win  毛fish
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 以前我也有心想买二手的，后来放弃
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我买个一个hp的430g2
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 用用还行吧
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, hp不行  tp才是正道
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: nsa的入侵都固件级别了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 不怕nsa
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 随便入侵
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 自从换了东家以后，就不信tp了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 所以要么用二手的 要么用公司的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 去年推荐朋友买个220，应该也是tp系列。可能也是特例，整天修
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 搞得我郁闷死咯
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 什么220
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: tp x220
<fishoneeyed> 应该是 gebjgd
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 应该是
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 修什么
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你现在用什么手机，安卓5吗？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我觉得，棒棒糖和ios的友好度和流畅度，及稳定性已经可以平起平坐了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 3星s4
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 联想k910被我爸拿去用了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 刷机了吗？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 有2G内存无所谓什么系统
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 没有必要刷机
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 三星自带的东西太多
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我基本是nexus
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我喜欢原生态
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 准备继续买个联想神机
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 为了dual sim
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 哪款？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 一开始是k910
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 国内买？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 是啊
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 国内的用google，不刷机的话不太好用呀
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 国产机器必须root刷google
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 之后就是神器
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那还好
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我家人用的都是联想的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我爸是因为s4不是双卡  另外待机不行  又扔给我了
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 还没，3月份的任务才是开发机器人
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 之前用htc，让我刷机以后，当导航了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 已经收到offer了？
<alvin_rxg> 没，才毕业
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 兴趣还是任务？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 现在随便导航
<alvin_rxg> 等毕业证书呢
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, beonroad
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 兴趣
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你是dr是吧？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我要是没记错的话
<alvin_rxg> m. eng
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 差不多
<alvin_rxg> ._. 差很多好吧…
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 留在车里
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 没有
<alvin_rxg> 下个星期开始找工作
<fishoneeyed> fishoneeyed: 毕业后去哪？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 啥意向？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 哪个城市？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, t系列可以随便倒水
<alvin_rxg> 中部或者南部
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 来法兰克福吧
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 不过像你，慕尼黑比较适合
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 那破地方  你还让他去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 慕尼黑你要比别地方钱多出1w欧才能考虑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 物价 房价贵
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就是说要 5w 起价咯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为房价贵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一个同事刚跳到了那里
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 教授给了我几个 vw 内部人的联系方式，我还想要不要联系..
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 你们编程都精通吧，我都荒废好多年了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 每平米房租12到15欧
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 赞  你是以后做管理的人
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 别信他的，即使刚起步不好，像你绝对没问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 慕尼黑就是北上广
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 除非你特别喜欢的职业  否则不推荐
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 慕尼黑虽然物价高，但是几年以后发展大大滴
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 法兰克福也是一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都是大城市  人多  物价高
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 但是方便
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好处就是中国人多  不发愁找不到中国女人
<^k^> fishoneeyed,
<fishoneeyed> ^k^: 干嘛？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 说说就下到
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 自己去体验下就知道了  有人喜欢北上广   有人喜欢二线城市
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是你要考虑到当地的物价
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不是做管理，我在想我们一起干点啥！
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 反清覆明？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 工作之余弄点小钱
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 没那兴趣
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我对钱没有太多的需求  够花就行
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 行也算是有理想
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 所以我没有买房的打算
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 如果买  就买地
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我建议去有发展空间的地方
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 农场
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 天朝最有发展空间
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 天朝是虚的
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我俩为了你聊的热火朝天
<alvin_rxg> 玩游戏玩游戏
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 哎！
<^k^> fishoneeyed,
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://4g.zol.com.cn/508/5083548.html
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ 千元机和旗舰机的其它差异比较_魅族 魅蓝Note（联通4G）_4G评测-中关村在线 价格:￥5288
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！UNBUNTU引导的WIN764位，重装WIN732位以后不开机！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468517 索尼Fit15笔记本 WIN7 64位是装在C盘的，UNBUNTU在另一个盘，我用u盘引导的PE装了WIN7 32位的在C盘，ghost在99%时卡住，于是我重启，电脑就开不开了，卡在VAIO LOGO界面上。连BIOS都进
<^k^>  ─> 不了，更不要说U盘启动了。按F2 DEL ASSIST都不可以。急啊！求助大家！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gzl1996 …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-26
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4V1I2o3SIE6caAABBXBM4RgwAALrAQFqvC8AAEF0680.jpg 坑爹的铁架哟让我一下子成了变形金刚
<jiero> 我觉得我中文水平也就这样了。 http://www.jianshu.com/writer#/notebooks/458463
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ err: no title
<jiero> http://www.jianshu.com/p/8d0311e7350a  投稿耍吧。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ err: no title
<jiero> 图豪门。
<QiongMangHuo> 听说你们都上班了?
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 听说你还没上班？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 下周一
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 求渡
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 可怜的我
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 装 继续装
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 装毛, 我现在在office
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你看我ip...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你明天才上班呢吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 毛
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哦 今天不是free days
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 为何明天才上班?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 当然不是了, 昨天是.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我以为年后两天
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 年前两天, 年后一天
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我胖了很多...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我胖了更多.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 腹肌从六块变成三条了.............
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 救命啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 救命啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 救命啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .. ... ....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我买了条很贵很瘦的牛仔裤, 来鼓励我减肥.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 特别贵, 舍不得浪费.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 511, 34 32?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: momo
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:momoda
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 别闹了, 511这种廉价货也算是特别贵?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: =,=
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: Diesel 啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: diesel.... 不是更便宜么
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 毛, diesel在国内卖, 有低于1500的?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: diesel/7 for all 都是高端牌子啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.amazon.com/Diesel-Safado-Regular-Straight-Leg-0C602/dp/B00JRQQFMK/ref=pd_sim_a_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1EXB3045DBKEWWSP8Z15
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这牌子总觉得是十八九岁娃娃穿的
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Diesel Men's Safado Regular Slim Straight-Leg Jean 0C602, Denim, 38x32 at Amazon Men’s Clothing store:
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.amazon.com/Diesel-Larkee-Regular-Straight-Leg-0823G/dp/B00FZKDHAK/ref=pd_sim_a_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=1EXB3045DBKEWWSP8Z15
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ err: no title
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 随便一搜, 全是这个价位的.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你看看levis, 全是30到50刀的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不是一个境界好伐
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 555 壕壕壕!
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: ...把肉给我吧。
<jiero> iMadper QiongMangHuo你们。。。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 能的话我就给你20斤
<jiero> iMadper QiongMangHuo 我翻看我的衣橱，30多件衣服呀。
<jiero> iMadper QiongMangHuo 然后外套有10多件，其中3件是给我买的。。。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你啊你, 明显酸葡萄心理
 * jiero 就是二手集中地。。。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XIPKE2?t=joyo01f-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01f-20 我买的是这条...
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Diesel Men's Larkee Regular Straight-Leg Jean 0800Z at Amazon Men’s Clothing store:
 * jiero 不知道 levis 是什么样子。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昨天特价 + 打折码, 我赶紧下单了.
<jiero> iMadper QiongMangHuo你们换裤子的节奏是不是和换女友一致？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: wow
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 买的32的. 现在肯定穿不了.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 要么减肥, 要么去死
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 赶紧去死
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 为毛中信15年的推荐活动还没出来
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 等你啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我等它呢
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 死循环了呗
 * QiongMangHuo 下线 白白
<O0XX> iMadper: 我准备试试这个 intellij-idea
<O0XX>  
<iMadper> O0XX: java那个啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 你下载下来, 我去你电脑登陆.
<O0XX> iMadper: 那个支持插件
<O0XX> iMadper: 我先下个社区版
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<iMadper> O0XX: 一步到位呗
<O0XX> iMadper: https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/any/intellij-idea-community-edition/
<O0XX> iMadper: arch有包
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<jiero> 你知道吗，当你在现代影院观看变形金刚这样的电影时，80%的可能性是一个开源播放器在你身后放映的。看[这页介绍](http://www.doremilabs.com/support/proav-support/pro-av-software-firmware/doremiam-software/)，关于数字播放的最后一行小灰字，你最喜欢的电影使用FFmpeg播放！
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<jiero> 翻译完成，初步修改结束。  http://www.jianshu.com/p/8d0311e7350a 给意见把。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ err: no title
<jiero> 。。。巴黎第八大学启用Krita Natron Blender 离开Adobe
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 文件特殊权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468519 看的鸟哥的书，讲文件特殊权限对suid,sgid,sbit不是很清楚，希望各位大神能给讲一下，还有suid仅对二进制程序有效，怎么判断是不是二进制程序 统计信息: 发表于 由 仅此v而已 — 2015-02-26 11:00
<jiero> onlylove:  http://www.jianshu.com/p/8d0311e7350a 纠正我的中文的时候到了。
<tolerious> LOL
<jusss> onlylove: 买个usb 3.0读卡器，然后插sd卡或micro sd卡，速度是不是就是3.0的速度了
<jusss> roylez: 买个usb 3.0读卡器，然后插sd卡或micro sd卡，速度是不是就是3.0速度了
<iMadper> 买根千兆网线上网, 速度是不是就是1000兆了?
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.zhihu.com/question/28208198
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 手上有一万八的闲钱，这么小的资本投什么比较好？ - 互联网 - 知乎
<jusss> 我用dd把u盘的0-512给置0了，然后发现为啥windows还是能识别u盘？
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.zhihu.com/question/28269531#answer-11570616
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 如果寒假之前我的成绩估计能上重点大学，然而我高三寒假没有写寒假作业，高考会怎样？ - 教育 - 知乎
<roylez> jusss: 是的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请教如何在14.04下安装VLC的PPA http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468520 请教如何在14.04下安装VLC的PPA，默认好像有依赖问题，我想安最新版 用这个 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/master-daily sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install vlc 有以下提示 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： vlc : 依
<^k^>  ─> 赖: vlc-nox (= 3.0.0~~git20150225+r59566+33~ubuntu14.04.1) 但是 2.1.4+git20150212+r54593+19+11~ubuntu14.04.1 正要被安装 依 …
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请教如何在14.04下安装VLC的PPA http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468521 请教如何在14.04下安装VLC的PPA，默认好像有依赖问题，我想安最新版 用这个 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/master-daily sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install vlc 有以下提示 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： vlc : 依
<^k^>  ─> 赖: vlc-nox (= 3.0.0~~git20150225+r59566+33~ubuntu14.04.1) 但是 2.1.4+git20150212+r54593+19+11~ubuntu14.04.1 正要被安装 依 …
<leemeng0x61> n/c
<guozi> 什么情况这么安静
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • xdotool 脚本能做到循环等待，直到按下某个按键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468523 我想在xdotool 脚本实现这样的功能： 脚本运行到某个步骤，停下等待，直到按下某个按键，才继续运行。 哪兄弟帮帮忙？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2015-02-26 13:06
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我双系统重装win7 64位后Ubuntu引导没有了怎么恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468524 如果选择重装Ubuntu的话。该如何卸载Ubuntu呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Risingsunshine — 2015-02-26 13:11
<niac> justin_smith:for my poor english
<niac>       
<fishoneeyed> 今天来得早
<fishoneeyed> 有人在吗？
<^k^> fishoneeyed:点点点.  13:36
<fishoneeyed> 陪我聊天
<fishoneeyed> ^k^: 你又出来惹事
<fishoneeyed> 刷屏
<yesuu> 水。。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 随便发个Wineqq吧，不是国际版的，喜欢就用吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468525 楼主打包了些Wineqq，喜欢就拿去用吧 QQ是6.4版本和6.6版本，都有些缺陷，比如截不了图啊，键盘输不了密码之类的，下面是下载 QQ6.4_32位tar下载 QQ6.4_64位deb下载 这个版本是楼主一直使用
<^k^>  ─> 的版本，不过，安装包特别大，对吧。 QQ6.6_32位deb下载 QQ6.6_64位deb下载 这两个相对会小一些，版本 …
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
 * jiero 踩踩 imtxc 在路上开车去北京的壕么。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 随便发个Wineqq吧，不是国际版的，喜欢就用吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468526 楼主打包了些Wineqq，喜欢就拿去用吧 QQ是6.4版本和6.6版本，都有些缺陷，比如截不了图啊，键盘输不了密码之类的，下面是下载 QQ6.4_32位tar下载 QQ6.4_64位deb下载 这个版本是楼主一直使用
<^k^>  ─> 的版本，不过，安装包特别大，对吧。 QQ6.6_32位deb下载 QQ6.6_64位deb下载 这两个相对会小一些，版本 …
<{ToT}> wineqq
<leemeng0x61> 12heh
<leemeng0x61> hi
<^k^> leemeng0x61:点点点.  13:56
<{ToT}> hi
<^k^> {ToT}:点点点.  13:58
<leemeng0x61> 这名字好玩 {ToT}
<{ToT}> 了额
<{ToT}> leemeng0x61: 人家刚刚换的
<^k^> fishoneeyed,
<leemeng0x61> 现在都不流行注册了
<leemeng0x61> 都是临时的e
<{ToT}> 注册的可以长期用啊
<leemeng0x61> 是的
<leemeng0x61> 象我的就是
<{ToT}> 那是不是因为没人注册你这个名字呢?
<yunfan> leemeng0x61: 你最好把ip也隐藏下
<yunfan> iMadper: 买个千兆线 没有千兆路由也没用
<jiero> yunfan: 没有千兆网络全系列也没用。
<jiero> yunfan: 光纤入户就行了。
 * jiero feel so bad.
<yunfan> jiero: 你的网卡和处理器也得能支持
<yunfan> 像我的mips的设备 就没这办法
<jiero> yunfan: 现在笔记本老早就千兆有线了。
<yunfan> jiero: who care?
<jiero> yunfan:  let those care do all.
<yunfan> jiero: fuck them all
<{ToT}> hi
<^k^> {ToT}:点点点.  14:29
<jiero> yunfan:  you were assigned. I'm fleeing
<yunfan> for what? jiero
<leemeng0x61> yunfan, ?
<leemeng0x61> 什么IP
<{ToT}> 你暴露地址了
<tolerious> 不是吧
 * jiero 拜拜 nyfair大虾
<jusss> roylez: 来推荐几本小说看
<iMadper> o0
<jusss> onlylove__: 你又开始掉了
<iMadper> yunfun:
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 我推荐一个
<iMadper> yunfan: JeSuisSally
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 想看不？
<iMadper> yunfan: http://www.zhihu.com/question/28379536
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 90女，单身，求程序猿师父~！？ - 编程 - 知乎
<jusss> fishoneeyed: 说
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 中国人的性格
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 沉思录
<ruifeng__> 看村上吧
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 不知道你喜欢哪个方面的
<jusss> fishoneeyed: 我喜欢玄幻 修真 科幻类的
<fishoneeyed> ruifeng__: 18多多少来着？
<jusss> fishoneeyed: 后宫类的也可
<ruifeng__> .
<onlylove__> jusss: 我一直在掉，只要我在单位
<onlylove__> jusss: 你弄个3.0的读卡器，你以为SD卡就有3.0的速度？要看你的SD卡的class
<onlylove__> jusss: 能爬墙帮我弄个文件回来
<jusss> onlylove__: 多大
<onlylove__> jusss: isomorphic_webdriver.jar
<jusss> onlylove__: 有链接没
<onlylove__> jusss: 文件倒是不大，不过要从一个35M的包里面提……
<fishoneeyed> ruifeng__: 看了4分之1
<onlylove__> jusss: code.google.com/p/smartgwt
<alvin_rxg> Title: smartgwt - Smart GWT - GWT API's for SmartClient - Google Project Hosting (@ code.google.com)
<jusss> onlylove__: 链接发我，我百度云传你
<onlylove__> jusss: 发你了，就刚才那个
<onlylove__> jusss: 我现在恨死造墙的那货了
<jusss> onlylove__: smartgwt-4.0.zip ？
<onlylove__> jusss: 诶，你随便吧，我就要里面一个jar文件
<onlylove__> jusss: 阿三的一个破烂东西，给我的项目经理的时候里面缺了一堆jar包，我四处找，就差这个了
<jiero> yunfan: 我小学同桌，美女，单身，174cm，你想认识么。
<ruifeng__> fishoneeyed,  18?   1Q84 吧 ？
<onlylove__> jiero: 他不要给我介绍
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 我推荐的那两个不错
<fishoneeyed> ruifeng__: 哦哦对
<jiero> onlylove__: ...
<fishoneeyed> ruifeng__: 明天捡起来看
<jiero> onlylove__: 不知道为什么我总觉得有我又会被拉黑的感觉。。。
<onlylove__> jiero: no zuo no die
<ruifeng__> fishoneeyed, 我是陆陆续续给看完了
<onlylove__> 擦，跑俄国毛子的网站去了……满屏俄文……
<jusss> onlylove__: jusss.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to nginx! (@ jusss.org)
<jusss> onlylove__: 你试试能下了不
<onlylove__> jusss: 能倒是能，不过……你为啥要这么做
<onlylove__> jusss: 难道你在开发啥新功能打算
<jusss> onlylove__: 我这用ss下每秒10kB... 然后用了2s下到了vps,直接开链接给你呀
<jusss> onlylove__: ss下载没速度，我这，
<onlylove__> jusss: ……
<onlylove__> jusss: 度娘据说能爬墙
<jusss> onlylove__: 只是图方便，不用白不用
<jusss> onlylove__: 能
<fishoneeyed> ruifeng__: 你再推荐我几个
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> iMadper: 土壕
<jusss> onlylove__: u盘还真没mbr...
<jusss> onlylove__: u盘是芯片的，硬盘是磁道的
<iMadper> gfrog: 土豪.
<yanghy> jusss: u盘可以有mbr，mbr只是前512字节
<ruifeng__>   fishoneeyed 余华的都好吧 。 看的杂，不好说
<yanghy> 跟分区表有关
<onlylove_> jusss: 不是那样的，SSD也是芯片的
<onlylove_> jusss: 你别想的那样，floopy不一样也是盘片
<fishoneeyed> ruifeng__: 兄弟和活着
<ruifeng__> fishoneeyed, 嗯嗯
<fishoneeyed> ruifeng__: 活着还好，兄弟感觉前面篇幅太长
<ruifeng__> fishoneeyed, 你是看的纸质的还是电子书
<fishoneeyed> ruifeng__: 电子书
<ruifeng__> fishoneeyed, 我喜欢看纸质的
<fishoneeyed> ruifeng__: 以前纸质。我的kindle是老款的，没有背光。有了孩子以后，晚上基本不开灯。看的就少了
<fishoneeyed> ruifeng__: 想入手一个新的kindle，但是看最新的评价不是很好。等看下一代。反正最近看的少。
<roylez> fishoneeyed: 哪种？
<roylez> fishoneeyed: 我还在看 K3
<ruifeng__> fishoneeyed, 没有用过 ， 感觉用处不大 ， 不如买个平板
<roylez> ruifeng__: 对我用处非常大呢，可以说是 life-changing
<ruifeng__> roylez, 这个买了个后看电子书还要钱吗 ?  能装别的APP吗？  担心的这个
<roylez> ruifeng__: 显然要钱。想看的书，我一般是淘宝买mobi版，淘宝没有也许我会直接上亚马逊付美金。没这个，我根本不会看这么多书
<ruifeng__> roylez, 已经成习惯了。。  我总想着买纸质书去看
<yaguang> exit
<yaguang> j
<jusss> fishoneeyed: kindle能装别的app吗
<freeflying> iMadper: vps密码改了啊
<jiero> onlylove_: 但是不觉得你会被看上。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有. 没碰过
<onlylove_> jiero: 看不上拉倒
 * jiero 怎么介绍呢。哭了 - 好像学会了 happyaron 的口头禅，哭了。
<freeflying> iMadper: 你给我的密码登陆不了了
<onlylove_> jiero: 为难算了
<freeflying> iMadper: ssh的fingerprint也变了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我上次给你的密码是多少? 我都不记得了.
<iMadper> freeflying: 私信告诉我, 我去试试看, 我好久都没登陆过了
<jiero> onlylove_: 拉到潍坊来。。。才是第一条件。。。记得。
<onlylove_> jiero: 算了，潍坊的气候我享受不了
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们组谁有富余的wndr4300
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥玩意? 富裕的????
<yunfan> iMadper: 我的意见同那个第一名的答案 ‘‘不要骗我们了 你肯定是hr’
<freeflying> iMadper: netgear的路由器
<yunfan> jiero: 美女为何需要找人呢  为何没有别人追她呢？
<iMadper> freeflying: 不对, 我能登陆... 刚才的是另外的主机.
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道.
<nyfair> yunfan: 你懂啥，粑粑国的男人都是美男，女人都是美女
<yunfan> nyfair: 那你是什么？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我把密码改成你刚给我的那个了, 你试试看?
<nyfair> yunfan: 我是你们这些老司机的老主顾啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛，帮我找个jar文件，isomorphic_webdriver.jar
<jiero> yunfan: 太多了
<yunfan> nyfair: 你从来没付过钱
<freeflying> iMadper: 128.199.153.182
<jiero> yunfan: 哈哈。
<iMadper> freeflying: 对, 密码改成刚才你给我的那个了
<yunfan> nyfair: 我刚才看广告了  给富婆服务一小时7000多  三七拆帐 你算算 你坑了我们多少血汗钱呢
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 你现在卖这个了？
<iMadper> yunfan: 不.
<yunfan> iMadper: 那就是免费提供？ 给我也提供个账户
<freeflying> iMadper: 又是ee把我密码改了吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不知道啊...
<iMadper> yunfan: 不提供.
<yunfan> iMadper: 哼
<nyfair> yunfan: 你除了跟我抬杠之外有服务过么
<yunfan> nyfair: 竹节那么粗的杠你还不满意？ 这要放在其他包厢 可是加价服务
<freeflying> iMadper: 你上次是要个板子的是吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥板子? 开发板?
<freeflying> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不要啊.
<roylez> yunfan: ....
<iMadper> freeflying: 还是上次跟 hamo说的机顶盒的那个嘛?
<yunfan> roylez: 你也想要包年？
<yunfan> freeflying: 机顶盒的我也要
<iMadper> freeflying: 如果是机顶盒的, 就不要了
<yunfan> 最好是带usb3的口
<freeflying> iMadper: 好
<yunfan> 还有rj45口
<freeflying> yunfan: 没那么高级
<yunfan> freeflying: 那是什么样的 别是 mk吧
<yunfan> 现在廉价的那些基本都是rk3066和a20
<yunfan> roylez: 忽然想起个事  你什么时候正式过去？ 我发现白澳跟贵国时区同步的
<freeflying> yunfan: 荣耀盒子
<yunfan> freeflying: 荣耀盒子还行吧  比我说的那几个好点  不过a20我买了个pcduino 端口齐全
 * iMadper 修好了company和erc colorful nick 的冲突了
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
 * yunfan 老子放风的时候这俩人又没下文了
<onlylove> yunfan: 袋鼠国好像快俩小时，在东10
<fishoneeyed> roylez: 我的是k4
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 其实平板用处很大，但是对于我来说，不自觉就去玩游戏了
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 基本上不能
<jusss> fishoneeyed: kindle可以装其它app ? 我想找个没有背光的屏幕 不伤眼
<fishoneeyed> jusss:也有呀，k4就是
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 现在亚马逊上应该还有卖
<fishoneeyed> jusss: k4算是比较经典了
<jusss> fishoneeyed: k4能装其它软件吗
<fishoneeyed> roylez: 我下载了很多书。
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 基本上装不了
<fishoneeyed> jusss: 看书专用
<fishoneeyed> iMadper: erc，我也用，看来不是我一个
<roylez> yunfan: 不清楚呢，应该在年内。感觉瓷器国今年就有大事件，赚再多人仔也是悲催
<roylez> fishoneeyed: 想看的书掏钱很合适的。别人看的不要钱的书，也许对于自己来说毫无意义
<yunfan> roylez: 5年之内 会有大事 14年下半年经济很成问题
<yunfan> roylez: 去了买个农场雇佣我 我只要包食宿和上网
<fishoneeyed> roylez: 是呀 发现下载的的确不适合自己。所以就经常去买。
<fishoneeyed> roylez: 对作者也是反馈
<fishoneeyed> roylez: 有本书，中国人的性格，很多内容现在仍适用。感觉拥有这种性格的民族很多事情都可以容忍。所以，再大的事情也兴起不了什么风浪
<roylez> fishoneeyed: 跟性格无关，是经济
<roylez> yunfan: 我买不起农场，去了也是打工仔
<freeflying> yunfan: 你说你要这个板子？
<yunfan> roylez: 怎么买不起 我最近一直在看各种农场 你买个西澳的 时区还同步点
<fishoneeyed> roylez: 性格决定的经济的发展方向，基础等等。我相信也会出大事情。但可能许许多多的人都感觉到了。有了这样的感觉，出了事也就不觉意外了。而且还有官方的媒体。
<yunfan> 去吃饭 回来再说  roylez 这个事不是小事情 我是认真的
<nyfair> 哟，又来了个被ccav洗脑的啊
<jusss> roylez: 求带走
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 觉得是吗？
<fishoneeyed> 听得只言片语就下结论有点不太好
<nyfair> 我给你推荐个，明天去网易新闻上班吧
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 我从来就不上国内的新闻网站
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 压根就不看
<nyfair> 对啊，我就看中你这点
<nyfair> 你要是看国内的垃圾新闻我还不乐意推荐你呢
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 推荐看  中国人的性格 这本书
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 没太明白你什么意思，你是说我被洗脑了，还是没有被洗脑？
<jusss> nyfair: 笔记本的挂起时，那个灯能控制关了吗
<nyfair> fishoneeyed: 你只要知道我在表扬你就好了，推荐你看nyfair的语录这本书
<nyfair> yunfan: 快去整理整理我的语录
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 你的表扬每个人都会接受吗？
<fishoneeyed> yunfan: 秘书
<nyfair> fishoneeyed: 反正我的出发点是善意的，接不接受就由不得我了
<jusss> nyfair: 我接受我接受赶快发我链接
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 哈哈，不较真。开玩笑呢。我真的不看国内的新闻。白天不怎么来这里。
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 半夜在这个irc里活动的人，知道我多一点
<nyfair> 我也不看啊，每天就从solidot linuxtoy这两个网站里面找乐子
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 不过也没什么正经的
<nyfair> fishoneeyed: 正经的人早被不正经的吓跑了
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: solidot挺好，我都是rss
<nyfair> fishoneeyed: 对啊对啊
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 其实我们正经起来，他们也得吓跑
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 以前rss的太多了，没时间看。现在都精简了
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 推荐给大家一个超好玩的东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468528 hp 50G计算器 可以用来学习数学，微积分，线性代数，统计概率啊什么的都很方便。也可以用来做工程计算、金融方面的净现值程序也有。 重要的是也可以用来学习编程。C语言可以使用HPGCC，还有Emac
<^k^>  ─> s编辑器。 也可以学习汇编，Saturn处理器和ARM处理器的汇编都可以写，可以编译成程序。小小一个东 …
<nyfair> fishoneeyed: 半夜都有谁？
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 有 alvin_rxg fivesheep gebjgd
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 其他人挂着的较多
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 你不是机器人么
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 哈哈，可以当机器人调戏他
<nyfair> 下班下班
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 说你呢，露头说句话
<fishoneeyed> nyfair: 别走
<leemeng0x61> 话说我的IP知道了,能怎样
<leemeng0x61> yunfan,
<onlylove_> jusss: 还在不
<jusss> onlylove_: 嗯
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿还没定下来呢？
<onlylove_> jusss: https://code.google.com/p/selenium/downloads/detail?name=selenium-java-2.39.0.zip&can=1&q=selenium-java
<happyaron> freeflying: 直接天猫吧，335
<onlylove_> jusss: 真败给那些人了……诶，我看看过几天转行好了，不用每天爬墙
<jusss> onlylove_: this file has been deprecated .another file would probably be better .do you want to continue?
<onlylove_> jusss: 其实我本意是换个能用的版本，但是想想阿三的风格，算了
<onlylove_> jusss: deprecated就deprecated吧
<onlylove_> jusss: 阿三那二货用的这版本，我怕换版本会死
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 你闲了
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 你要给他找活做？
<jusss> onlylove_: 好了
<jusss> onlylove_: 还是那个网站 click-me
<onlylove> 我擦……
<jusss> onlylove_: vps下载速度 21MB/s感觉真爽，我这10Mb/s的电信光纤满速才1.2MB/s左右
<onlylove> 发生了啥，我又掉了
<jusss> onlylove 没发生啥，下好了
<onlylove> jusss: 10Mb就是1MB左右的速度啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 上个连接的尸体还没断开
<happyaron> onlylove: onlylove_
<onlylove> happyaron: 我知道……
<jusss> onlylove 我知道，我想说现在国外都200Mb光纤了呀
<onlylove> happyaron: 我得投诉丫的去，餐厅的菜难吃的要死，洗手间没窗还有人抽烟，都人干事？
<onlylove> jusss: 不不不，你那个是机房网络，应该是千兆出口
<jusss> onlylove 上次用vp-s下了个岛国电影，用openssl加了下密，然后用百度云拖下来了，vp-s这点功能挺好，要是我这速度连它能满速，vp-s都能当云使用了
<onlylove> jusss: 你不是看欧美的么，怎么最近换口味了？
<jusss> onlylove: 那个题材比较特殊。。。
<onlylove> 擦，不是重口味吧……
<jusss> onlylove: happyaron 现在哪找人？我该找个工作了
<onlylove> jusss: 找aron去，我自己都想跳
<jusss> onlylove: 我这没技术。。。就找个基本点的就行
<onlylove> jusss: 技术不是问题，重要的是你要会忽悠
<onlylove> jusss: 比方你会scheme，够忽悠他们了
<onlylove> jusss: 很多找到工作以后还在学linux的，你信？
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我TM是见过
<onlylove> jusss: 那些HR宁可要啥都不会的小朋友也不要我
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> 擦，今天搞定库文件，明天解决语法错误，这都些什么人干的什么活
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本的摄像头旁边的补光灯一直亮，怎么关掉啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468529 开机后就亮了，打开茄子后就先灭一下，然后就又亮了，比开机时要亮，关掉茄子后又灭一下，然后又和开机后一样亮了 另外有时挂起后就无法打开无线了，再挂起一次又好了
<^k^>  ─> 机子是dell的老机子 怎么解决啊! 先谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 M_Yanhui — 2015-02-26 18:24
<onlylove> 先下班……诶，这周六上班，不爽……
<jusss> onlylove: 此此次
<jusss> onlylove: 换换换
<onlylove> jusss: 也得有下家啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我出了16就去北京找你啊
<onlylove> jusss: 我得准备存钱泡女神了
<jusss> onlylove: 记得收留我
<onlylove> jusss: 我收留你做啥……我又不是HR
<jusss> onlylove: 没地方住呀
<happyaron> jusss: onlylove 我也想跳完加薪，没有啊。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 求平跳！
<jusss> happyaron: 你已经很不错了，外企
<onlylove> happyaron: 有人要就行，加薪什么的都是浮云
 * onlylove 下班
<jusss> happyaron: 又是社区又是外企的
<jusss> 而且你还没毕业。。。这点最让我
<happyaron> ...
<jusss> happyaron: 想没想出国留学
<jusss> 以你的条件应该很容易吧，什么cmu 伯克利 mit什么的不容易去，去个一般的应该很容易吧
<happyaron> jusss: 不考虑
<happyaron> jusss: 也许以后会改变主意，但现在不考虑
 * slucx 求北京Linux C研发工作，同时找个人来填坑
<gfxmode> 啊，我今天刚返回深圳，明天开始上班
<ruifeng_> 。。
<ruifeng_> 貌似长时间不管就退了
<gebjgd> slucx, 你是做什么的
<gebjgd> slucx, 什么坑
<slucx> gebjgd: 工业自动化控制，职位在郑州
<slucx> 我是要换行业的
<gebjgd> slucx, 你那个行业很累
<gebjgd> slucx, 我上个职位就是做那个的  我做上位机
<slucx> 我这负责上位机往下
<slucx> gebjgd: 你在哪里？
<gebjgd> slucx, 海外
<gebjgd> slucx, ssi schäfer是我的上家公司
<gebjgd> slucx, 你竟然想去帝都  真是不要命了
<slucx> gebjgd: 我没办法，我经常出差接触一些合作方公司的工程师，NN的，3年了，没有见一个比我工资低的
<jusss> slucx: ...
<jusss> slucx: 你现在多少
<slucx> 不算绩效，4K+
<gebjgd> slucx, 帝都的环境更难受
<slucx> gebjgd: 缺钱啊
<gebjgd> slucx, 你去投上海的ssi schäfer吧  他们正在招人  12k起
<gebjgd> slucx, 这是1年半前的价格
<slucx> gebjgd: 我还想换行业呢，发愁中
<gebjgd> slucx, 不能做到干一行 爱一行
<slucx> gebjgd: 这个行业选择范围太小了
<gebjgd> slucx, 所以我现在在一个杀软公司  不过是做Linux解决方案
<gebjgd> slucx, 我当时跳槽的要求就是不出差   Linux编程就够了
<jusss> gebjgd: linux有杀毒软件吗
<gebjgd> jusss, 必然有
<gebjgd> jusss, 360都出了
<jusss> gebjgd: linux能活下来应该是靠open source和free software这两个吧，360能开源码
<jusss> gebjgd: linux都没人用，出360也没用呀
<jusss> gebjgd: 不开源的东东谁敢用呀
<gebjgd> jusss, 给企业用
<gebjgd> jusss, 有没有人用不管我的事情  那是销售的问题， 我的工作是开发
<jusss> gebjgd: 你认为企业会用360吗。。。你让腾讯去在自己的服务器上装360试试，一定很棒
<gebjgd> jusss, 天朝用360的人多了
<gebjgd> jusss, 傻X多就啥都不怕了
<jusss> gebjgd: 用linux的企业都是直接自己改开源的代码，然后闭源自己用吧，open source
<gebjgd> jusss, 说的跟你见过似的
<jusss> gebjgd: 难道不是吗
<slucx> jusss: 整天讨论这问题有用？
<jusss> slucx: 没用。。。
<slucx> 哪位有相关职位帮忙推荐啊……
<slucx> 想来填坑的也可以联系我
<HowIsItGoing> slucx: 嘛职位？
<slucx> HowIsItGoing: 嵌入式Linux C / 单片机
<gfxmode> 我觉得出Linux版本的Office套件，比杀软更受用户欢迎
<gfxmode> slucx: 工控、设备制造商你都可以投呀
<slucx> 为啥很多北京招聘的都是6k~8k?
<gebjgd> gfxmode, libreoffice不行么
<gebjgd> slucx, 好少
<gebjgd> slucx, 帝都那空气 那物价
<gebjgd> slucx, 没有15k不用考虑
<gebjgd> slucx, 去帝都那地方上班 是用生命在挣钱
<roylez> gebjgd: 德国佬死远点
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 乃在嘲笑我大帝都么？
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 扎西
<gebjgd> roylez, HowIsItGoing XD
<gfxmode> gebjgd: WPS比liboffice用户体验好
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 不支持多语言的垃圾
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 现在支持了呀，我看Linux版本的WPS做得和Windows版本的WPS功能、体验都一样了
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 德法意西日韩？
<gfxmode> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/330318
<gfxmode> gebjgd: WPS Linux版本目前有语言包了
<gebjgd> Reported Attack Page!
<gebjgd> This web page at imagebin.org has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
<gebjgd> Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.
<gebjgd> Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 赞   但是不用国产软件
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 这个还是要支持的，国产软件我挺欣赏的是2种软件：Fcitx输入法和WPS
<gebjgd> gfxmode, libreoffice用的挺好
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 各有所爱
<jusss> gebjgd: liboffice不支持编码。。。
<jusss> gebjgd: 严重差评
<gebjgd> jusss, 什么编码？
<jusss> gbk
<jusss> utf-8
<gebjgd> jusss, 你脑残了？
<roylez> jusss: 菊撕君
<tryit> roylez, 过年好……
<jusss> roylez: 发两张福利来
<yesuu> fcitx超级棒！
<roylez> 自从用了Mac，安心用搜狗输入法
<yesuu> wps没用过
<roylez> jusss: 我过年还买了一个读卡器呢，不过在路上...
<yesuu> 读卡器……
<roylez> yesuu: 恩，各种 microsd 大行其道，用剩下的，不拿个读卡器利用下对不住
<yesuu> 过年我的手机摄像头坏了，不能扫描二维码了……
<roylez> yesuu: 换手机，1000块的手机，用一年够本
<gfxmode> 我最近准备抢红米手机
<roylez> gfxmode: 要抢的一概不买
<gfxmode> MAC不适合码农使用，我见到的买MAC的码农，都给MAC装了Windows系统
<yesuu> 长年没有qq，感觉和小伙伴们的生活都脱节了
<roylez> gfxmode: Mac非常适合码农使用.....
<roylez> gfxmode: 今天还花钱买了 Alfred powerpack
<gfxmode> roylez: 举个例子证明MAC提高了你的工作效率，否则我不相信
<roylez> gfxmode: https://github.com/roylez/alfred_kuaidi
<yesuu> 我是感觉 mac 不好用
<gebjgd> 渣mac
<gebjgd> 继续Linux
<gfxmode> yesuu: 有手机QQ，无憾矣
<yesuu> 手机坏了。。
<roylez> gfxmode: https://github.com/roylez/alfred_taskwarrior
<roylez> gebjgd: 卢瑟到了德国就是德国卢瑟
<roylez> gfxmode: alfred配 dash，查文档爽
<roylez> gfxmode: 码农还用Windows的....不说了
<gebjgd> roylez, 没错，德国的loser都用mac 还有iphone
<yesuu> 我现在是没有一个现代通迅设备了。。
<yesuu> 就剩这个了
<roylez> yesuu: 说了买手机，1000块足矣
<gfxmode> roylez: C#码农用的Windows
<roylez> gfxmode: 那活该用Windows
<yesuu> 我2014都在弄c#
<yesuu> 好在有好几台电脑
<gfxmode> roylez: nop，微软准备开源.netframework，以后mono不知道如何发展了
<yesuu> 关注中
<jusss> roylez: 500的手机用2年了，是不是赚大了
<yunfan> roylez: 10000快的已经够狠了 我现在琢磨着等火狐出300快的手机去买一个
<jusss> yunfan: 据说分辨率渣
<roylez> gfxmode: 听说了，C#怎么都只在Windows下有前途，其他平台下的竞争者太多了
<yesuu> 手机……我工作中跟本没看过手机，经常晚上一看手机一大堆未接，不用也罢……
<roylez> yunfan: 有必要么，有车的壕你不觉得蛋疼么
<roylez> yesuu: 手机....基本上是用来看新闻和小说的，其次是微信
<yunfan> jusss: 再渣都有800x600 我觉得足够了
<yunfan> 我手机里都没有游戏
<yesuu> 手机没用。平板吧，还能用来看看乐谱。还是平板好～！
<yunfan> roylez: 有必要 因为我是程序员 我还是需要个现代的手机的 你给我个绿萍的不太好
<roylez> yunfan: 那自己掏钱买啊
<roylez> yunfan: 话说回来，你还在华山？
<yunfan> roylez: 是啊  手机是需要花个几百块买的 不过也就几百块的价值了
<yunfan> roylez: 花几千块那是2b 不过如果你个iwo个续航超级掉的也行
<yunfan> roylez: 嗯 还在华山练功
<roylez> yunfan: 我觉得1000就差不多了，压力不大，也不至于功能太差
<yunfan> roylez: 前几天我还看到个燃料电池是用打火机那个丙烷的
<yunfan> 感觉那个不错
<yunfan> roylez: 你去看看 红米增强版 799 2G ram 16 G ROM 已经够顶级了
<yesuu> 刚在重构一个半年前的项目……完全看不懂啊
<roylez> yunfan: 要抢的面谈，老子的时间不止值这么几百块钱
<yesuu> 手机需要耐摔
<yunfan> roylez: 你就当他是799+200的价格 不是也符合你1000的预期嘛
<gfxmode> 续航最重要。现在的手机开地图导航，半小时后就热得烫手了；以前的Ovi Maps就不烫
<yunfan> 现在一般都是加价2-300
<jusss> yesuu: 还要防水 能震动
<yunfan> gfxmode: 买超级电池
<jusss> yesuu: 最好还有小突刺
<yunfan> 自己用刻录机做石墨烯 然后卷到电池里去
<yesuu> 智能。。
<jusss> gfxmode: 诺基亚彻底死了这次
<jusss> gfxmode: 微软已经发邮件了，所有诺基亚的服务3月9号就停了
<yunfan> 感觉这个路子还不错  上次我算过 用刻录机做石墨烯 比锂电池成本高点 不过你跟燃料电池比又便宜了
<jusss> 我那可怜的ovi mail呀，刚有感情就要分离了
<yesuu> 已经太高端了。。
<yunfan> jusss: gmail都指不定哪天你不能用了
<yunfan> 还是多搞点出路好
<jusss> yunfan: 我现在在用自己的邮箱。。。
<jusss> roylez: 手机用来看小说大赞，尤其是朱颜血之类的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 红米增强版是双卡？
<jusss> gebjgd: 还双模呢
<yunfan> jusss: 呵呵 朱颜血你喜欢哪部？
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • Oracle Java 9 From PPA http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468530 體驗 Java 9 ? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install oracle-java9-installer 還不建議使用在重要用途 詳見 http://www.webupd8.org/2015/02/install- ... .html#more Install Oracle Java 9 In Ubuntu, Linux Mint Or Debian Via PPA Repo
<^k^>  ─> sitory [JDK9] 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2015-02-26 20:21
<gebjgd> 还不如直接买联想黄金斗士
<yunfan> gebjgd: 好像是 但是不是双4G 而是要自己选一个主4G 另外一个gsm
<gebjgd> yunfan, 京东有货么
<jusss> yunfan: 这。。。
<gfxmode> jusss: 不会死的，Here Drive、Here Maps的在手机上的体验和性能甩苹果地图、谷歌地址、百度地图、搜狗地图几条街了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这个只有官方春节时候每天放量  淘宝肯定有加价的
<jusss> yunfan: 每部都那么变态，说哪部都一样‘
<gebjgd> yunfan, 那就算了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 买起来都这么费劲
<yunfan> jusss: 那不一样 你还记得凌雅琴不
<yesuu> 我还是明天先去买个电脑吧、手机什么的，从此与我无关了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我说了 你就当他价格是1000直接去淘宝买就是了
<jusss> yunfan: 不记得，
<jusss> yunfan: 我一般能记住大概情节，名字记不住
<gebjgd> yunfan, 父母淘宝没有账户
<gebjgd> yunfan, 所以我都是京东
<yunfan> gebjgd: 果然 淘宝上都是950左右  加价不到200
<gebjgd> yunfan, 可以货到付款
<gebjgd> yunfan, 京东上也有了 1050
<yesuu> 联想，不知道为啥，很不喜欢这个名子
<yesuu> 字
<gebjgd> yesuu, 相当好用
<gebjgd> yesuu, 我这里3部了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你可以让他们选择让你支付就是了
<gebjgd> yesuu, 当然必须刷google
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我才不在国内的网购上用我的信用卡
<yesuu> 哦
<yunfan> gebjgd: 要不我帮你付 你走别的渠道给我钱也行  900多我得900多积分呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, ......
<gebjgd> yunfan, 积分是什么
<yunfan> gebjgd: 就是你花多少钱 给你账户里多少积分 然后一个积分可以当一分钱用
<yunfan> 你就当是返利呗
<yesuu> 有人用二笔输入法吗！
<gfxmode> 请问下各位技术帝，脚本型语言里：ruby现在比python还要流行么？Lua呢？
<yunfan> gfxmode: ruby前一阵很流行 最近貌似没有py火
<yesuu> 这得问google 吧
<gfxmode> yunfan: I C，这些东西，会一种语言就可以了；我最近在看php
<yesuu> lua好。用
<yunfan> gfxmode: 我这几天在看c
<jusss> gebjgd: 刷google ， 你得找国外有这个型号的吧， 没有rom就傻了，话说为啥你不在amazon上买呢
<gfxmode> 现在银行系统还是用的COBOL
<yunfan> jiero: 为毛你要给我介绍妹子
<yunfan> gfxmode: 撑不到你退休
<jusss> 现在amazon有海外直邮却没有电子类产品，这。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 他妹子多的不得了，自己又不受待见
<onlylove> gfxmode: 诶，历史包袱啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 对啊 你可以走亚马逊买 然后走自贸区直邮啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实我觉得cobol还能活很久
<yunfan> onlylove: 不会的 必定会被jvm生态给搞死的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那么看好jvm啊，我这几天被java那几个库搞得头大，四处借梯子
<gfxmode> yunfan: 在保守行业推广新技术，困难多
<yunfan> onlylove: jvm != java
<yunfan> gfxmode: 银行用java的好多
<yesuu> linux 有没有什么练习打字的软件吗?
<onlylove> yunfan: 我知道，但是墙往那里一竖，你想说啥
<yesuu> 墙 哈哈 我已经为了墙花好多钱了
<gebjgd> jusss, è´µ
<gebjgd> yunfan, è´µ
<jusss> yunfan: 有什么下小说的网站没？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 哪里贵了  你可以买个西班牙电信那个火狐的
<roylez> yunfan: 那些老而不死的语言没办法的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我要的是国内的千元神机
<gebjgd> yunfan, 双卡
<roylez> yunfan: perl现在很多开发是投资银行出钱在养着，没办法，他们的历史包袱太多，屎太深了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 国内这些机器电池还是不行 又喜欢预装应用
<gebjgd> yunfan, 别这么说
<gebjgd> yunfan, 垃圾的是三星
<yunfan> roylez: 我觉得只是那写银行很有钱 不在乎而已
<gebjgd> yunfan, s4一天1充
<gebjgd> yun
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我的联想3天一冲
<yunfan> roylez: 因为要换得伤脑筋 还得停止服务  他们觉得划不来
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你别不信
<roylez> yunfan: 他们太在乎，怕语言挂了。C什么的，他们从来不担心
<yunfan> gebjgd: 国外的机器能刷机的好点
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不需要刷机  root上google就够了
<yunfan> roylez: 我是说他们不在乎你用什么语言实现 他们不是技术人员 没有技术洁癖
<yunfan> roylez: 有技术洁癖的是我们这些干活的人 他们是享受成果的而已
<roylez> yunfan: 错了，他们非常在乎...
<yesuu> jusss, 下小说的不知道，但看小说最好的觉对是 百度贴吧
<yesuu> 绝
<roylez> yunfan: 问问 meaculpa 吧，perl猴子进银行很容易的
<yunfan> roylez: 虽然你是我老板 我还是要对你说一句 你错了
<roylez> yunfan: 我不是你老板，你错了
<yunfan> roylez: 我说了 那不是因为那些招聘的人喜欢perl 只不过要迁移得停止服务 折腾好一阵而已
<yesuu> 那是怕
<yunfan> roylez: 等你出去 开个农场雇我 我就是了
<roylez> yunfan: 你想象不到他们那些屎有多大一堆....没人敢伤筋动骨的改，所有人都在修修补补
<yunfan> roylez: 呵呵  总会有办法的 不过 unix哲学在这里是起反作用的   你让许多工具互相调用 结果真成一堆拆不开了
<jusss> 为什么他们不用lisp 这种
<jusss> 修改都不用重启的
<onlylove> jusss: 用lisp死的更快
<jusss> onlylove: 那erlang什么的
<yesuu> 用啥都一样
<jusss> 据说那个也是修改不用重启
<yunfan> jusss: 有的 有个银行的家伙把服务改成了用clojure的 原来是java的
<yunfan> 不过这个迁移容易
<jusss> yunfan: clojure不是跟java一样嘛
<yunfan> jusss: 代码量掉许多呢
<yunfan> 效率高多了 老板还以为你是那个工作量 其实你可以天天度假了
<jusss> yunfan: clojure说自己属于scheme那类，可是它却不支持尾递归优化。。。
<yunfan> jusss: jvm的问题
<gebjgd> yunfan, 现在有whatsim卖
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是啥?
<gebjgd> yunfan, whatsapp出的sim卡
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<jusss> gebjgd: whatsapp在德国很火？
<jusss> 据说德国人喜欢发短讯，美国人喜欢发电邮
<gebjgd> jusss, 你真懂
<happyaron> jusss: erlang 死得也快
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我看了下  他到底是无限短信还是无限流量 还是无限通话?
<happyaron> jusss: 这东西还是老老实实java/.net吧
<roylez> yunfan: 不敢相信，大摩上海只剩下4个招聘职位了，风雨欲来
<yunfan> 如果是无限通话 那买了卡的人 岂不是构成了一个全球范围内的p2p网络了?
<yunfan> roylez: 大概是做空
<jusss> happyaron: ...
<jusss> happyaron: 那py能活下来吗
<jusss> 我刚在学py,别还没学完，py就挂了
<roylez> jusss: 什么用的爽，学什么。再挂也会有给你一个人的找到工作的机会
<yunfan> gebjgd: 他那个流量费好黑 10欧元才2000credits 只够买他zone 6的 3MB
<happyaron> jusss: 主席原来也是py众，人家都养袋鼠去了
<jusss> happyaron: 不是ruby吗
<happyaron> jusss: py 转的 ruby
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 走了个VP啊，感觉满奇怪的
<jusss> roylez: 拜py大神
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 您才是真壕。。。
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 嗯呢
<yunfan> gebjgd: 贵国是 zone 2 价格是 100 credis / MB 那10欧元才买20MB 比移动黑多了
<gfxmode> jusss: royles应该是用ruby的呀，我看他的git项目用的ruby
 * happyaron roylez 主席我错了不该八您的黑历史
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 感觉不爽，不会哪天公司黄铺了吧
<jusss> gfxmode: aron说的应该没错，他俩是多年好基友了
<gfxmode> 也请原谅我，我新来的
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 魅族一直不出的话说不准啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 全球通
<yunfan> gebjgd: 问题是这个也太贵了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不需要用来发图片
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 不过那vp貌似本身就后来的？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 发短信就够了
<jusss> happyaron: 出什么？
<happyaron> jusss: 疯
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 8yrs
<yunfan> 要是放大10倍我就当买个翻墙备用
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: e
<jusss> happyaron: ubuntu phone?
<happyaron> en
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 魅族出了能起死回生？ 本来丫也没打算大卖吧
<yunfan> happyaron: 魅族真溅 拿我们geek耍猴
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 总比不出好啊
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 第一部机器就是个试水的渣货啊
<jusss> 会不会是第二个锤子呢
<HowIsItGoing> jusss: 我们没情怀，莫担心
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: UE超过一半的人力都去做疯了好像
<jusss> 忘了谁说的，iphone之后就再也没手机了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 貌似专注非疯的，除了security/server之外就只剩鄙组了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 可以买来作为预付费卡  这个应该是匿名的吧
<yunfan> 他说只要你12个月用一次就行了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: foundations 反正已经都去做疯了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不能打电话  只能发消息
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: things呢？哪部分在搞？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 双卡手机的意义就有了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 和疯差不多的一伙人
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 都基于foundations他们搞的那个image base的机制吧
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: mir/unity/design 基本都在搞疯
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 看来Mark不爱cloud了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我想的是收短信
<yunfan> 我需要匿名收短信的手机
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: cts 都独立了还不爱呢
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 以前也是独立的撒
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: cts 那部分应该是跟UE慢慢远了吧
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 上面有个VP专门搞cloud
<happyaron> 都自己有仓库了，还跟UE有啥关系
<happyaron> foundations/server配合下就好了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 年前有个邮件，没细研究咋样个变化
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 失宠的是我们才对。。。
 * happyaron 没人追责的问题都丢鄙组来了
 * happyaron 管你是系统什么组件的
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 操作系统才是根基啊
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我同事都开始没事bisect 内核了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 不过俺有点不想做service了，想去做回engineering
<happyaron> 因为米人管
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: kong叔叔么？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 转team
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 不是，加拿大淫
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 哪个team能要编了不到10k行代码的渣货
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我们team
<gebjgd> yunfan, 为什么要收短信
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我就不到10k代码
<gebjgd> yunfan, 弄个国外的卡就是了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 随便收  不花钱
<yunfan> gebjgd: 有的东西 你不希望实名购买
<yunfan> 国内的那些账户注册 如今都需要手机验证了
<gfxmode> 我在pacman -Syu，滚动升级
<gebjgd> yunfan, 那没办法
<gfxmode> yunfan: 不止，还要上传身份证和本人近期图片
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: C没写过，我说那10k行是python
<yunfan> gfxmode: 不开店用不到
<gebjgd> gfxmode, arch还没用腻
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 喜欢用Arch
<yunfan> gebjgd: 只能走灰色路子 看看可有人卖手机肉鸡的了
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 有其它发行版推荐么？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: ...
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 那比10k行c有用
<gebjgd> gfxmode, debian
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: ……
<yunfan> happyaron: 你们的10k行python肯定不用list comprehension
<gfxmode> gebjgd: apt-get包管理容易混乱出错，会锁包，我不喜欢用
<happyaron> yunfan: 能用 generator 不。
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 出什么错
<yunfan> happyaron: 我是说如果你们用了list comprehension 行数会大大缩小 kpi受影响 lol
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 从来没遇到过
<happyaron> yunfan: lol
<happyaron> 这种应该在18m常见吧
<happyaron> 我司貌似不按行数计
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 因为我不是用的Debian，我用的Ubuntu，从8.04一直用到12.04，后来受不了，改用Arch了
<yunfan> happyaron: 我以前见过gfrog给我看过的帽子的py代码 跟java的差不多
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 正好和你反过来
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 用了5年arch 现在在用1404
<jusss> happyaron: 空白行算行数里吗？
<yunfan> gfxmode: ubuntu驱动还行 就这点好 另外许多人自制软件 会给你个ubuntu的ppa
<happyaron> yunfan: 这么赞
<happyaron> jusss: 不知道啊
<happyaron> jusss: 没干过按行计算的活
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: ^^
<jusss> gebjgd: 。。。ubuntu真那么好？
<yunfan> happyaron: 那你们按什么算？
<happyaron> yunfan: 靠嘴吹啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 同事没意见，吹得老板高兴就好
<jiero>  happyaron  吹嘴 是气球
<yunfan> happyaron: 难怪阿蛋过去了
<happyaron> ...
<gfxmode> happyaron: 有个cloc代码行数统计工具，这个可以计算你写了多少行代码 http://cloc.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> ⇪ w: 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<jiero> 踢了 kk 总是破编码
<happyaron> gfxmode: 好强大
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 之前我用list comprehension被人强烈抵制，因为可读性降了几个数量级，本来10s就能看完一段代码，写到一行之后反倒要反应3分钟
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 当然写出的代码确实逼格高了
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 还是应该用这个  list comprehension可以一行一个逻辑
<yunfan> 你如果按照java风格写  完成一个事要写好多行 结果你看一个函数整体作用不好快速浏览
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 为什么我的ubuntu突然开机会说话。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468531 嗯，就是开机的时候有个很机器人的声音用英语提示开机了，输入密码的时候也会念念有词，输入错误也会用声音提示，莫名其妙就突然这样了，求取消此设置的办法。 谢谢啦！！ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 IamUNI — 2015-02-26 20:37
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 用这个不是很正常的事么，要不还用python干啥
<yunfan> 我还经常用嵌套list comprehension 嵌3层
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 不知道，反正没见openstack的组件里大规模用list comprehension
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 性能问题么
<jusss> ubuntu会说话了！！！是被外星人附体了吗
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 不过写OS的IBMer很多，大概确实要考虑KPI
<yunfan> 还用他的副作用  比如 filter(None, (sys.stdout.write('%d\n'%idx) for idx in xrange(10)))
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: en
 * HowIsItGoing 不扯，碎叫
<jusss> happyaron: ubuntu可以和人对话了吗？就像her 2013里面的那个一样
<jusss> 还能虚拟啪啪啪
<yunfan> happyaron: 有没有什么wm跟好莱坞电影里那种黑客电脑的风格差不多的呢
<happyaron> jusss: 不能啊
<yunfan> 我看有一些挺炫的  虽然用平铺式也能手动搞出来 总是不如原生的好玩
<happyaron> yunfan: awesome？
<yunfan> happyaron: awesome我没见过配成电影里那种
<happyaron> 额
<gfxmode> yunfan: xmonad
<yunfan> 其实我觉得许多游戏的界面挺经典的
<yunfan> 为何没有桌面磨坊
<yunfan> 模仿
<happyaron> 只用过重量级环境的默默路过
<yunfan> 比如说红警那个菜单 就很适合用来代替debian系的menu
<yunfan> 魔兽的菜单也不错
<jiero> ...
<yunfan> 我唯一见过一个默认wm很酷的是那个用来做电影播放的发行版
<yunfan> 很小的 叫啥来着
<jiero> ... 让我想起 了 我玩 CA到 ZK，菜单样式有几十种，隔一会儿变一下。。。
<jiero> lol
<jusss> yunfan: sgi?
<yunfan> jusss: 不是 名字里好像带e
<jusss> 错了
<jusss> iris什么的可以在pc上装了吗不知
<jusss> gfxmode: 有苹果那种wm的没
<jusss> 我现在一直在用fvwm1...
<gfxmode> jusss: 没有，但你可以安装dock
<yunfan> 自从用了tmux 我都没折腾过tingling wm了
<yunfan> gfxmode: wbar?
<jusss> yunfan: 最近在看什么美剧没
<jusss> 停播的停播，季终得季终，都没的看了
<yunfan> jusss: 一直在看  周二就看天蝎  周四看摩登家庭 周五看福尔摩斯美版
<yunfan> 英版很无聊 美版好玩
<jiero>  /me 终于知道伤害感情的意思了。
<jiero> 哈哈。
 * jiero 才知道感情的定义是这样的呀。
<jiero> 好无聊，那样我每天都被伤害，每天都伤害别人。
<yunfan> jiero: 别bb了 洗洗睡了
<jiero> yunfan: 赶紧找照片打印。
<yunfan> jiero: 像你这种经历 如果要移民白澳 是不是很容易？
<jiero> yunfan: 不是。
<yunfan> jiero: 你不是有好多年生活经历嘛
<jiero> yunfan: 白澳要得是那些能干的去那里养活那些不能干的。
<jiero> yunfan: 移民国家的政策陷阱
<yunfan> jiero: 你不是挺能干的 还参加ngo呢
<jiero> yunfan: 不赚钱的对那里来说不是能干的。
<yunfan> jusss: GeeXboX  我刚才说的是这个发行版
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jusss> yunfan: 怎么调u盘的模式 fdd hdd zip ?
<yunfan> jusss: 这是bios的支持
<jusss> yunfan: 那一般bios默认什么方式支持u盘
<yunfan> jusss: 现在基本都hdd了 fdd和zip的还真看不见
<jusss> yunfan: hdd的话，还需要mbr或分区表吗？ 可有可无？
<yunfan> jusss: hdd需要 hdd就是模拟成硬盘 当然要遵守硬盘那一套了
<yunfan> 我要上床了 明天再说
<fishoneeyed> 还有人吗？
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<fishoneeyed> 还有人吗
<fishoneeyed> 没人了，都💤了
<^k^> fishoneeyed say: 娌′汉浜嗭紝閮金煉や簡 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<fishoneeyed> ^k^: 你也就这点能耐
<fishoneeyed> ^k^: 说话呀
<fishoneeyed> ^k^: help
<fishoneeyed> fishoneeyed: gh
<fishoneeyed> Gg
<fishoneeyed> fishoneeyed: gg
<fishoneeyed> Tt
<fishoneeyed> ^k^: gg
<fishoneeyed> ^k^: tt
<^k^> fishoneeyed,
<^k^> fishoneeyed,
<^k^> fishoneeyed, .. 休息一下 ..  23:48
<^k^> fishoneeyed, .. 休息一下 ..  23:48
<fishoneeyed> ^k^: 时间不对
<cece> hahha
<^k^> fishoneeyed, .. 休息一下 ..  00:12
<gebjgd> 下班回家
<gebjgd> 拖尼熊：师徒四人挑了经卷上了鼋背，真好似平地一般。老鼋开口发问：“圣僧，西方世界，可太平否？”“人人礼佛吃斋，真真个西方极乐。蒙如来赐我经卷5048卷，保我唐王社稷永安。”老王八沉吟半晌，忽然往水中一沉，把师徒四人掇进水中：“绝对不允许传播西方价值观的教材流入中国课堂！”
<gebjgd> RT @williamlong: WPS Office一直是个流氓，安装后不停地弹广告，打开一个文档也是广告，“卸载”后打开文档依然能将其启动，最可怕的是，电脑中会默默地安装一些莫名其妙的某某杀毒等软件，这种免费流氓软件谁还敢用啊。
<fishoneeyed`> gebjgd: 天朝的软件还敢用？
<fishoneeyed`> gebjgd: rt的对。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 从来不用
 * fishoneeyed 睡觉
<KAO_> 大家早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-27
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 对于win与lin之争，我觉得都没说到点子上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468536 其实使用win和lin的区别并不在于简单好用，而是多数人会本能的愿意把手头的资源最大化利用 排除专业人士（工作环境非得使用lin的人），在一部旧两个世代的电脑上使用lin是很好的选择，因为
<^k^>  ─> 即使装win也不能体验新的技术，而且速度又很慢。并不是说win速度慢，而是不是同一时代的东西就 …
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • Ubuntu server 14.04 是否会自动休眠? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468537 前段时间我把惠普的服务器系统安装成UBUNTU SERVER14.04 主要做KVM。 但是发现服务器会在2-5个小时无操作的情况下自动断开网络连接，远程SSH连接超时,到本地服务器上登录下在退出，远程SSH又
<^k^>  ─> 可以连接了，但是内部跑的虚拟机的WEB服务器正常访问，我想问下这种情况，是服务器自动休眠断 …
<luobo> 新年好
<luobo> 各位
<luobo> ^k^← 新年好
<cuihao> ……
<cuihao> 都要开学了
<luobo> cuihao← 这个名字跟我同学的一样
<cuihao> 对，如此普通的名字
<luobo> cuihao← 你是哪里人？
<cuihao> 荷兰人
<luobo> cuihao← 河南？
<cuihao> 嗯
<luobo> cuihao← 那我不认识
<luobo> cuihao← 我还以为你是我同学
<cuihao> 所以说这名字太普通了……
<jiero> 崔颢
<luobo> cuihao← 是阿
<jiero> 萝卜
<cuihao> 杰罗
<jiero>  怎么 改掉拼音方案？windows下也总是有问题
<cuihao> 什么意思
<jiero> cuihao: 难道你真名是好脆？
<luobo> jiero← 我没遇到过
<jiero> cuihao 是吧。是吧。用rime输入发现问题
<cuihao> 没用过 rime
<jiero> luobo 我每次都叫你萝卜， cherrot来吃萝卜
<luobo> jiero← luobo多好阿
<yunfan> luobo: 撸哦啵
<jiero> 好吧 用 rime 的 不多。
<tryit> iMadper, .
<iMadper> tryit: .
<gfxmode> 大家好，上班如上坟
<tryit> gfxmode, 我还有2天时间，不如早点上班～
<gfxmode> 我算了下，这个春节，我一共花了5674.98元
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 听说乃们组的各位大大都还没回来？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我和hamo/bruce回来了
<^k^> luobo,
<luobo> yunfan← 这位大哥，身体重要，不要搞得满手孩子
<yunfan> luobo: 这是响应国策呢
<sennn> hi
<luobo> yunfan← 国策有时候是错的
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  10:24
<luobo> yunfan← 比如说计划生育
<iMadper> imtxc: 早, 千人斩.
<luobo> yunfan← 苦果快出来了
<luobo> yunfan← 国家先前还鼓励过生育
<freeflying> iMadper: ubuntu phone居然跑在mx4上
<luobo> yunfan← 要你们生你们生，不要你们生，就结扎你们，罚钱
<freeflying> iMadper: 帮我搞个吧
<luobo> luobo← 我是不是愤青？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都搞不到.
<iMadper> freeflying: 找 chihchun 要.
<luobo> 人都成商品了
<freeflying> chihchun: mx4
<iMadper> freeflying: 你之前不是有然后又退了?
<luobo> 国家需要就生
<freeflying> iMadper: 悲催吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在都是现货了, 你可以自己买了啊
<gfxmode> 再计划生育下去，汉族要绝种了；少数民族的人越来越多
<iMadper> freeflying: 已经不需要等或者抢购了, 直接是现货
<sennn> 无论是纳粹的社会主义,还是共产党的社会主义,都不是东西
<luobo> 计划 生育，就是按需生育
<luobo> 其实社会生活是提高了
<luobo> 但是生育是个人的事
<freeflying> iMadper: 没钱啊
<iMadper> freeflying: ...
<luobo> 国家干预感觉不怎么好
<gfxmode> 一个家庭的经济情况，就已经限制了可抚养子女的数量；国家再干预，就不好了
<onlylove> gfxmode: 不一样，你看以前，就算养不起也养，现在养得起还得掂量掂量
<onlylove> gfxmode: 现在穷地方还是孩子一堆
<shuduo> 山西有个代表要提案强制生俩孩了，不生罚款 LOL
<gfxmode> 23333
<freeflying> iMadper: 赞助我个吧，帮贵司宣传宣传
<onlylove> 他又不给奶粉钱
<iMadper> freeflying: 找 chihchun 啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 候总在要啥，我能分个不
<luobo> onlylove← 国家需要
<iMadper> onlylove: 找候总要啊
<onlylove> luobo: 国家需要……呵呵，你看日本，看欧洲
<onlylove> luobo: 人家那才叫鼓励生育
<jiero> 因为 怕麻烦。
<onlylove> luobo: 中国的生育率还不是负数，不急
<onlylove> luobo: 而且中国人口基数大，不怕
<luobo> onlylove← 国家的智库有问题的
<luobo> on
<jiero> onlylove: 很急躁的。因为喜欢生孩子的人群固定
<jiero> onlylove: 看四川
<onlylove> jiero: 为何不看河南，虽然我不想地域歧视
<onlylove> jiero: 云南也不错
<luobo> onlylove← 好些国策有问题，不计后果
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。关键我不认识河南人。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 只记得一个。
<luobo> onlylove← 围湖造田
<jiero> onlylove: 河南人不来山东把。
<luobo> 大家换个话题吧
<sennn> 我饿了
<luobo> 这个话题好
<luobo> 我也有点饿了
<onlylove> jiero: 怎么可能，我见过好多河南人
<freeflying> iMadper: 没啥香港靠谱得vps?
<onlylove> jiero: 拖家带口的
<iMadper> freeflying: 香港的啊, 随便淘宝买一个, 速度都快得很.
<freeflying> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> freeflying: 延迟特别小.
<jiero> onlylove: 我真不知道呀。。。
<jiero> luobo: 饿了，咱们聊那种鱼可以活得久
<iMadper> freeflying: 你买了记得给我开个用户
<jiero> iMadper: 有没有速冻海鱼服务呀。瞬间-45度的。
<iMadper> jiero: 没听说过.
<iMadper> jiero: 自己买一罐液氮就是了.
<luobo> jiero← 我只知道鳖活的久
<jiero> iMadper: 我说的是，从海边早上运输新鲜鱼到山东西部
<luobo> jiero← 鱼还没听说过
<iMadper> jiero: 那我不知道.
<jiero> iMadper: 现在很多人赚钱就是从山东海边早起运到中西部
<iMadper> 哦.
<luobo> jiero← 你说的是海鱼
<luobo> jiero← 淡水鱼还不用的
<jiero> luobo: 河鱼不好吃。
<jiero> 简单。
 * jiero 不怎么喜欢淡水鱼
<luobo> jiero← 黄河大鲤鱼
 * jiero 口味更像欧美。
<freeflying> iMadper: 我去看看
<luobo> jiero← 鲤鱼跃龙门就是我们那
<sennn> linux 4.0
<jiero> luobo: 鲤鱼跳舢板是美国。
<jiero> luobo: 去美国打鱼玩呀
<gfxmode> 河南洛阳
<luobo> jiero← 我们那有人去河里捞鱼
<luobo> luobo← 我们那古时称龙门县
<jiero> luobo: 你是我知道的第三个河南人
<gfxmode> luobo: 有3个龙门县：山西省境内（北魏），河北省张家口（唐朝），广东Hui州
<luobo> jiero← 我不是河南人
<luobo> gfxmode← 山西的
<luobo> jiero← 山西人
<jiero> luobo: 哦。不是洛阳么。。。
<luobo> 黄河最窄出在我们那儿的
<jiero> luobo: 你的符号选择糟透了。
<luobo> jiero← 不是啦
 * jiero 拖着 luobo 打板子
<gfxmode> 洛阳的是龙门石窟
<luobo> jiero← 有点哈，是不是感觉局部不适
<luobo> 对的
<luobo> 鲤鱼跃龙门，当然在水上啦
<luobo> jiero: 我改了
<jiero> luobo: 。。。好快。小孩子的感觉。
<jiero> luobo: 你今年18？
<luobo> jiero: 我擦
<luobo> jiero: 我也想那么年轻
<jiero> luobo: 哦。擦地去。
<luobo> jiero: 我同学孩子都跑起来了
<luobo> jiero: 我媳妇还不知道在哪儿
<jiero> luobo: 切。同学孩子跑起来这个年纪是从22-50都有可能的。
<luobo> jiero: 这个是个数学问题
<luobo> jiero: 已经有同学孩子跑起来了
<luobo> jiero: 证明大部分还没结婚
<luobo> 我感觉是离散数学里的问题
<luobo> 不过早忘了
<jiero> luobo: 使得
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助根目录空间不足问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468538 公司和家里两台电脑都是14.04，分区的划分都是一样的，根分了15G，没单独分/USR，两台电脑装的软件都一样，节后回家更新了一下发现根目录空间为零了，不过还能正常使用，删除/TMP目录中大概10M多内
<tmick> 上学了  :'(
<yaguang>  
<O0XX> iMadper: https://github.com/stumpwm/stumpwm/issues/193
<O0XX> iMadper: 跟我的问题奕扬
<O0XX> iMadper:一样
<iMadper> O0XX: (set-font "-*-monofur-medium-r-normal-*-22-280-*-*-*-*-*-1")
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个用来改字体
<O0XX> iMadper: stupwm?
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/stumpwm/stumpwm/wiki/WorkWithEmacsclient
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.t45ol.cn/play/1775/virtual-bubblewrap.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 在线玩捏气泡 - 其他游戏 - T45小游戏
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妇女用品 :     一男性,刚搬家到一妇女用品商店旁边。第二天,他的一个女同事问他:"你一个大男人,怎么搬到妇女用品商店旁边去啦?"那个男的笑了笑说:"小姐,我们也是妇女用品啊！ "
<cherrot> iMadper, 早啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 早.
<sennn> back
<luobo> kk
<luobo> kk讲黄色笑话
<luobo> 我要举报
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04安装google拼音 切换字有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468539 在ibus的框架下面，安装了google拼音，一切都好。 就是选字的时候，按page down翻页，总是卡住，有时候又没有这个问题，很奇怪。是因为和ibus不兼容么。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 justinavril —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-02-27 13:38
<qiao> iMadper: 早。
<iMadper> qiao: 早, 你上班了都?
<qiao> iMadper: 今天刚来。
<qiao> iMadper: 都没人。。
<cherrot> qiao, 贵司这么爽
<cherrot> iMadper, backward propagation 算法你还记得不
<qiao> cherrot: 大家都还过年这么。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 没学过.
<gfxmode> qiao: 没，在上班
<iMadper> cherrot: 你现在这么高端了?
<cherrot> roylez, php大大
<iMadper> qiao: 是啊.
<cherrot> roylez, phd大大
<cherrot> iMadper, 学着玩啊
<iMadper> qiao: 过几天去四川玩, 去不?
<roylez> cherrot: 干啥？
 * iMadper rubymine真tm好用!!!!
<cherrot> roylez, backward propagation 中  输出层的delta 应该是 output - y 还是 (output-y) * g'(z)    其中 g是sigmoid函数，g(z)=output
<iMadper> O0XX:  The Ruby plugin for IntelliJ IDEA is built from the same codebase as RubyMine. Some features may be temporary not available in the plugin because the latest available IntelliJ IDEA bases on an earlier IntelliJ platform compared to RubyMine.
<cherrot> iMadper, 说说哪里好用？
<roylez> cherrot: 忘了
<O0XX> iMadper: Robe Mode : Robe mode is what makes Emacs full featured IDE even comparable to likes of RubyMine etc.
<O0XX>  
<O0XX>  
<cherrot> roylez, =。=
<iMadper> cherrot: 你先说你现在用啥写ruby?
<roylez> cherrot: 有现成的不用
<iMadper> O0XX: 别扯了, robe简直不能再垃圾了.
<cherrot> iMadper, vim 加 语法检查。。老警告我变量未使用。。
<gfxmode> eclipse好像可以做任何语言的IDE
<cherrot> roylez, 这不想知道个为什么嘛。。
<O0XX> cherrot: 你这个delta是给上一层的？
<iMadper> cherrot: 不行, 差远了. rubymine里面有沙盒, 能给动态语言做语法补全. 跟pycharm一个级别.
<cherrot> O0XX, 对 残差  或许叫
<O0XX> cherrot: 对，就叫残差，我给你请教个高手啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦  懂了   可是不习惯改了。。我一边写py一边写 ruby..
<iMadper> O0XX: 上次我报bug, 说robe没有返回针对类型的方法, 而是返回了ruby里面所有类(包括built-in)的所有的方法.
<O0XX> cherrot: 我记得残差是要求导的
<iMadper> cherrot: 都有.
<O0XX> cherrot: 但是我忘了
<cherrot> O0XX, 多谢  主要是 看 Addrew Ng的课件 和另一个人的笔记，关于这里有出入
<roylez> cherrot: Andrew Ng
<cherrot> O0XX, http://deeplearning.stanford.edu/wiki/index.php/%E5%8F%8D%E5%90%91%E4%BC%A0%E5%AF%BC%E7%AE%97%E6%B3%95
<iMadper> O0XX: 然后maintainer说返回特定类型的方法, 这个功能还没实现
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 反向传导算法 - Ufldl
<cherrot> roylez, 拼写错误 :D
<roylez> cherrot: 就上那课的时候懂过，现在都不记得了
<O0XX> cherrot: NG那课我早就上了...
<roylez> O0XX: 你又回你的地堡了？
<O0XX> roylez: 必须啊..都开始打洞了
<cherrot> 我再琢磨琢磨  看这个链接里的求导过程 应该是Ng写错了，输出层的残差他忘记*偏导了
<O0XX> cherrot: 确实求导
<O0XX> cherrot: 高手说了
<roylez> cherrot: 放心吧，他没有错
<O0XX> cherrot: 他的做法是直接输出误差，那边计算的时候求导然后算error
<cherrot> O0XX, 也就是说最后是要*g'(z) 对吧？
<O0XX> cherrot: NG应该是BP的石猴输出误差，然后上一层求Wdelta的时候求导
<cherrot> O0XX, 你的意思是说 Ng 和 这个链接里 所说的delta 不是一个东西对吧~
<O0XX> cherrot: 我先看看你给我的联结啊
<cherrot> O0XX, Ng把求导给延迟到下一步了 ？
<cherrot> O0XX, 么么哒
<gfxmode> 你们研究的东西好前沿
<cherrot> gfxmode, 这是80年代的东西了
<gfxmode> cherrot: 我在实际工作中，从未接触过这种东西
<cherrot> gfxmode, 我也不接触 just for fun
<gfxmode> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/反向传播算法
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<O0XX> cherrot: 我再去确认一下ng的
<cherrot> O0XX, https://share.coursera.org/wiki/index.php/ML:Neural_Networks:_Learning
<cherrot> O0XX, 在这里   不过貌似需要登录一下才能看到
<O0XX> cherrot: 看 Backpropagation Algorithm (12 min) 这个视频的 04:49
<O0XX>  
<O0XX> cherrot: 他也是求导的
<cherrot> O0XX, delta(L) 他没有求导
<cherrot> O0XX, 不应该 * g'(z4)么
<O0XX> cherrot: theta还是delta?
<O0XX> cherrot: 残差是theta
<KAO_> 大家好
<cherrot> O0XX, 咦 不是delta么  theta是 param啊
<^k^> KAO_:点点点.  14:11
<O0XX> cherrot: 不是吧，你看我刚才跟你说的视频的2:41
<O0XX> cherrot: theta就是残差
<cherrot> O0XX, 不是要通过delta 更新theta么   theta应该是权重
<cherrot> O0XX, 市啊 这个符号不是delta么。。
<cherrot> O0XX, theta是丰田啊
<O0XX> cherrot: delta是三角符号
<cherrot> O0XX, 那是大写delta
 * O0XX ==，难道我记错了？
 * O0XX 果然...
<cherrot> O0XX, theta是丰田  大写是胖丰田 小写是瘦丰田
<O0XX> cherrot: 大delta(l) = 大delta(l) + a(l)*小delta(l+1)
<cherrot> O0XX, 第一个链接里 W 是权重，也就是ng的theta
<O0XX> cherrot:等我再想想啊
<cherrot> O0XX, 算了 我觉得第一个链接解释的靠谱  ng的让我一会儿再想想
<O0XX> cherrot: 前向得出的误差肯定要求导才能得到输入该层数据与我预期数据
<O0XX> 中间的误差..
<O0XX> cherrot: 这个肯定是没错的
<cherrot> O0XX, 对  推倒才知深浅
<O0XX> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> O0XX, 后向推导看上去就是对误差的加权平均到上一层，为什么就正好是Cost function的偏导了呢，好神奇的事情
<cherrot> O0XX, 说白了 导数就是斜率，斜率就是误差的一种体现 可以这样理解吧
<cherrot> O0XX, 于是加权就是偏导数咯？
 * cherrot 数学不好 好受伤
<O0XX> cherrot: 不是吧...
<gfxmode> cherrot: 偏微分
<cherrot> O0XX, 来 试着解释一下~
<O0XX> cherrot: 我试试啊
<cherrot> gfxmode, 等等 有点糊涂了  微分和求导是一个东西吗？
<nyfair> 垃圾g婊play没有舰娘，没有bilibili，没有acfun匿名版，果断换苹果
<gfxmode> cherrot: 你可以这样认为。微分和导数是两个不同的概念。但是，对一元函数来说，可微与可导是完全等价的概念
<nyfair> g婊play除了那堆一直在排行榜上的叫床音声还有啥
<cherrot> gfxmode, 偏导不是偏微分吗？
<nyfair> 一群傻逼民逗还整天跪舔着g婊
<gfxmode> cherrot: 微分和导数是两个不同的概念
<O0XX> cherrot: 我的理解是，现在要做的是已知f(x)和f(y)的error，求x和y的error
<cherrot> O0XX, 已知 f(x) 和 y 的 error 求 x 和 y 的 error 吧
<cherrot> O0XX, 饿了  吃完饭在讨论 :)
<O0XX> cherrot: 好，我去请教专家，回来说
<slucx> 阿当在吗？驱动里能不能就收一个用户态的函数指针，在中断的时候执行
<iMadper> slucx: 中断上下文里面能执行用户态代码嘛?   cc  O0XX
<O0XX> iMadper: 不知道
<jusss> 好安静
<iMadper> O0XX: 中断上下文里, 调用用户态的malloc, 听起来就不靠谱...  cc slucx
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过用户态驱动是咋搞得?
<O0XX> iMadper: 理论上，中断是运行在代表执行的上下文里的
<slucx> 阿当现在跑哪了？
<jusss> 扣扣 威信 whatsapp 通信工具越来越多我怎么越来越孤单呀
<O0XX> jusss: 炮约的少
<jusss> O0XX: 没钱，长的不白，约不到
<O0XX> jusss: 现在知道为啥孤单了？
<slucx> jusss: 孤单就别搞技术了
<slucx> jusss: 转行吧
<tryit> jusss, 找到工作了吗
<jusss> tryit: 还没找
<slucx> tryit: 驱动里能不能就收一个用户态的函数指针，在中断的时候执行
<tryit> slucx, 刚才看到你问了，半年没碰驱动了，都忘干净了
<slucx> tryit: 好的
<O0XX> cherrot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_rule
<^k^> ⇪ w: Delta rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cherrot> O0XX, 看第一个链接看明白了
<O0XX> cherrot: 看这个，delta rule是单层版的神经网络
<O0XX> cherrot: 高手就是高手
 * jusss 在看三体，地球往事快看完了
<nyfair> jusss: 知道为什么孤单了么
<nyfair> jusss: 别看三体了，玩剑三区
<cherrot> O0XX, 反正cost function是已经有了的，目标就是求cost fun对theta的偏导。 delta其实是cost fun 对z的偏导，那么再求 z对theta的偏导 就可以得到结果了
<jusss> nyfair: 刚把游戏卸载了
<cherrot> O0XX, 于是 gradient 也就有了
<jusss> cherrot: O0XX 你们在讲数学吗
<onlylove_> nyfair: 度娘有些事确实不给力，我昨天找isomorphic那个包，其实就是smartclient的东西，度娘一点相关的都没
<O0XX> cherrot: cost func是 1/2(t-y)^2
<jusss> 三角函数吗
<cherrot> O0XX, 单层神经网络其实就是 non-linear regression呗
 * tryit 在看 icmp 实现，渐入佳境 cc jusss 
<nyfair> jusss: 上剑三，买把橙武，弄个坐骑，晚上刷刷喇叭，就有女文青来千里送了
<onlylove_> tryit: 堕落，驱动才是正路
<tryit> onlylove_, ……
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你确定不是女傻逼？
<jusss> tryit: 看完后帮我把dns搞定吧
<cherrot> O0XX, 对  针对最后一层是这样 。 所以 Ng的课件里写的是log形式的cost func 所以就糊涂了
<nyfair> onlylove: 你确定女傻逼和女文青没有交集？
<nyfair> 我觉得是近义词
<jusss> tryit: 据说把tcp包伪装成ping就免流量计算了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 还有，橙武也分职业的，少说几千块，脚气马也得688
<tryit> onlylove_, 3个月前拿了一个驱动的offer，感觉不如网络子系统有趣，就没去
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你弄个干将或者紫烟沉，你看谁给你送
<nyfair> onlylove_: 这年头吃顿好点的饭也要688了
<O0XX> cherrot: 话说反向，就是已知f(x)和f(y)的error求x和y的error吧？ x就
<O0XX> 是我当前层的输入，也就是上一层的输出，y是我预想中会输出目标值的输入，
<O0XX> 对吧 求出x和y的error就可以修正现在的x
<O0XX> cherrot: 当然实际上不是这么求的，是直接对cost func求对权重的偏导
<onlylove_> nyfair: 求请吃饭
<onlylove_> tryit: 无所谓，看个人兴趣
<onlylove_> tryit: 我看他们最近在折腾函数式，突然想去看看
<cherrot> O0XX, 没错 思路是这样  逐层计算error然后修正
<jusss> onlylove_: lisp在像你招手
<O0XX> cherrot: 那就ok了
<tryit> onlylove_, 搞kernel的也是一条道走到黑
<O0XX> cherrot: 你不是现在去搞机器学习了么？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 牛牛
<O0XX> cherrot: 不要告诉我你在face++搞php啊？
 * iMadper 搞过8天kernel, 后来及时悬崖勒马. 
 * iMadper 正在学web开发
<tryit> iMadper, 哈哈
<cherrot> O0XX, 就是学着玩玩啊  上次只看到神经网络就停了，这次学完
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 赶紧来请吃大腰子
<tryit> iMadper, php是最好的语言……
<cherrot> O0XX, python + ruby
 * iMadper 现在想想, 还差13天就精通kernel开发了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 那天吃大腰子的人走了俩了，再吃可能还得有人走
<cherrot> iMadper, 21天精通kernel 么  lol
<tryit> iMadper, 这……杂算出来的
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 啊哈？
<tryit> cherrot, ..
<iMadper> tryit: 21天精通kernel 啊.
<iMadper> cherrot: 还是你懂
<cherrot> iMadper, 我懂你
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 走了？我看irc还在啊
<onlylove> tryit: 没事别作死，web的话，还是ruby靠谱
<tryit> onlylove, 又掉线了？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: panda走了？
<onlylove> tryit: 就算python邪教，都比php好
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 谁irc在？
<onlylove> tryit: 我掉线不是家常便饭么
<onlylove> tryit: 晚上下班以后就不掉了
<iMadper> onlylove: python能比php好????
<tryit> onlylove, 恩恩，习惯了
<guodont> 第一次```
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 13多不吉利，赶快再多学一天
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: panda走了？
<onlylove> iMadper: 你是在默许php是最好的么
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不学了...
 * tryit 成功挑起php python perl ……
<cherrot> php 和 phd 就差一个字  是世界上最好的语言
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 。
<iMadper> onlylove: 不, java/lisp/golang都比php还好
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 那边找了个工作？
<guodont> 插个队，大家好
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 貌似
<onlylove> tryit: 有perl毛事情
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 我不了解
<cherrot> iMadper, java 哪好了。。
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: .
<onlylove> tryit: 好久没见perl参与web了
<tryit> onlylove, 话说Perl 6快了，这次是真快了
 * O0XX 哎，人参赢家啊...
<onlylove> tryit: 看看吧……
<cherrot> php 都跳7了
 * guodont 
 * cherrot   
<onlylove> cherrot: java不咋样，但是人有jvm啊，clojure啊
 * O0XX 
<onlylove> cherrot: 说起来，淘宝现在的前端就是java
<cherrot> onlylove 多难用 在jvm上实现的这些语言 都缺胳膊少腿的  。。。
 * iMadper 
<cherrot> onlylove 不是58同城么
<onlylove> cherrot: 58是啥我还真不关心
<onlylove> cherrot: 我估计58这样的，php轻松
<iMadper> <onlylove> cherrot: 说起来，淘宝现在的前端就是java  <-- 天啦撸, 我以为只有58的前端用java的
<onlylove> cherrot: 不过我最近可能要去58看看买点东西倒是真的
<onlylove> iMadper: 淘宝用java好久了
<onlylove> iMadper: 一看你就不是sa
<iMadper> onlylove: 真的假的?
<iMadper> onlylove: sa还管前端?
<iMadper> onlylove: 那个页面有java? 你给链接我看看?
<onlylove> iMadper: sa不管前端，但是sa管机器
<iMadper> 天啦撸, sa跟前端是不是java到底什么关系? 我还是没明白
<onlylove> iMadper: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_633219970100xktb.html
<^k^> ⇪ : 淘宝技术发展（Java时代：脱胎换骨）_子柳_新浪博客
 * tryit 只求高薪，管他啥php java c cpp
<cherrot> iMadper, 就别黑了 lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 我本来不想黑了.
<iMadper> cherrot: 结果我被人家嘲讽一句 一看你就不是sa..
<onlylove> iMadper: 对啊，你本来就不是啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 我有嘲讽？
 * jusss 现在百度突然成https了
 * cherrot 至今不知道我的职位叫啥 你们 一个个 SA QA QE ED 的都好高端
<lainme> 网速好慢
<onlylove> cherrot: 随便他黑，不是他关心的事情，他当然不知道
<O0XX> /me 搞技术管蛋用，能移民么？能发大财么？能炮女神么？能走上人生巅
<O0XX> 峰么？
<cherrot> ED你好
<onlylove> cherrot: 一个不管架构的sa能作甚
<iMadper> onlylove: 天啦撸, 你给的这篇文章都是在说后端的, 有提到前端?
<iMadper> cherrot: ed你好.
<cherrot> 天啦噜 你们找我做广告 我本来是拒绝的   DUANG
<onlylove_> 擦，又掉线了
<tryit> O0XX, 移民的可能性是存在的吧
<jusss> O0XX: 能下小电影
<O0XX> jusss: 下小电影还不是日自己...
<O0XX> jusss: 能日女神么？
<onlylove_> iMadper: 多问一句，php算哪门子前端
<iMadper> onlylove: 我说php是前端了?
<luobo> O0XX: 所言极是啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 所言极是啊
<cherrot> jusss, 能日女神么
<luobo> O0XX: 你的昵称多蛋疼，你知道吗？
<onlylove_> luobo: 不蛋疼，你换个字体
<luobo> onlylove_: 不好按键
 * O0XX 哎，我真是失去生活的信心了...
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<onlylove> luobo: 不难，o和0靠着，往上一点就是
<cherrot> O0XX, 两个蛋不一样大 真忧伤
<cherrot> O0XX, 不要放弃对生活的希望，妹纸们的也不都是对称的
<sennn> hahahaha
<luobo> onlylove: 好吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 难道不是一个蛋蛋中间被切开了?
<cherrot> iMadper, 那不就该叫 (）XX 了么
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是.
<iMadper> cherrot: 不是.
<iMadper> cherrot: 我的字体, 0是中间有个斜线切开的
<cherrot> iMadper, 你用了mono字体啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 忘了叫啥了, 反正是切开的
<luobo> onlylove: 你的好
 * cherrot OSX 的字体配置在哪？
<luobo> onlylove: tab就出来了
<luobo> 我的也是
<jusss> python现在哪个图形库好?
<gfxmode> jusss: 我目前用的PyQt
<jusss> gfxmode: 那PySide Qt呢
<jusss> 还有tk
<gfxmode> PySide好像不支持高版本的Qt吧，我没仔细研究，当时我就用PyQt了
<jusss> gfxmode: tk和Tk有区别吗？看到有个名字是tkinter 有的是Tkinter
<jusss> gfxmode: py3 win下的是tkinter
<gfxmode> jusss: 不知道，我没用过tk
<sennn> 蛋疼的一天
<lee06> 卸了xchat投奔了pidgin
<sennn> ......
<sennn> 弱弱的問一句 乔布斯会编程吗?
<lee06> 会
<sennn> 真会假会?
<happyaron> cherrot: 壕都用上OSX了
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见首壕妹子壕
<lee06> 。。
<baicai> pidgin好啊
<baicai> 五颜六色的
<maplebeats> cherrot: 壕
<sennn> 我有8台笔记本 被我生气砸了三台了....
<iMadper> cherrot: 壕都用上OSX了
<luobo> sennn: 送给我阿
<maplebeats> sennn: 大壕！
<iMadper> 用osx的, 都是真壕!
<maplebeats> cherrot: OSX大壕！
<luobo> sennn: 砸了浪费
<lee06> 你们竟然要笔记本，我求根内存就行了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教host-only方式下虚拟机上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468540 Host为Ubuntu 14.04，虚拟机为VirtualBox，Guest为Windows XP x86。 虚拟机中已添加host-only虚拟网卡vboxnet0，不勾选DHCP。 Host中已执行 iptables -A FORWARD -o wlan0 -i vboxnet0 -s 192.168.56.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstat
<^k^>  ─> e NEW -j ACCEPT iptables -A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERA …
<luobo> 我要硬盘
<luobo> 越满越好
<luobo> 省的我去下了
<cherrot> happyaron, 让首壕美帝壕见笑了
<sennn> 没办法,都是因为心情不好砸的,或者跟家里闹气,生气就买笔记本砸着玩
<lee06> 楼上问题不会。。
<gfxmode> irssi很方便，Windows下用mChat
<cherrot> sennn, 有空了记得撒点人民币羞辱我
<sennn> 哈哈哈哈
 * cherrot hexchat on win/linux,  xchat on OS X
<gfxmode> mIRC
<happyaron> cherrot: 我不是啊，请用红包羞辱我
<happyaron> cherrot: 现在和频道里比，我是土鳖
<cherrot> happyaron, 现在鳖值钱啊！
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜首壕
<sennn> 今天 我和领导擦肩而过,我丢了10元钱在地上,他居然伸手捡起来了
<sennn> 汗
<gfxmode> sennn: 然后后入
<cherrot> iMadper, 来来来 第三方权威评测   美帝壕竟然羞辱我我是首壕，实在担当不起啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 还不快拜 cherrot
<sennn> 哈哈哈哈
<cherrot> happyaron, 美帝首壕休要折煞老身啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 我已经跟 happyaron 结盟了, 你就别说他了
<gfxmode> 从此不捡肥皂，专捡人民币
<happyaron> cherrot: 对。再拜首壕
<cherrot> iMadper, =。= 春节期间白关爱你了
<iMadper> happyaron: cherrot 也是我的盟友啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 两面派 TAT
<cherrot> imtxc, 万人斩
<iMadper> imtxc: 万人斩!
<happyaron> iMadper: 万人斩...
<sennn> 其实我的收入都用来买电脑了,
<happyaron> imtxc: 额万人斩是你
<cherrot> imtxc, 万人+1斩
<lee06> 这服务器里还有哪些中文频道，跪求。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 发错了，应该发给 imtxc 的
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 我差了好几个数量级呢
<happyaron> cherrot: 首壕妹子壕，9999斩
<cherrot> lee06, archlinux-cn
<happyaron> iMadper: 也就差一个数量级咯？
<lee06> 谢啦。。
<gfxmode> lee06: *-cn
<iMadper> happyaron: 好几个.
<cherrot> happyaron, 这么看上去像是我一直再跟斩的样子
<happyaron> iMadper: 那就是99斩咯
<happyaron> cherrot: 这可是你自己说的
<sennn> 最近发现用bsd的都是脑缺......
<sennn> 真的
<sennn> 哎,这年头
<lee06> 以前贴吧有个赞歌天使
<O0XX> iMadper: 还真发工资了
<lee06> 天天奔歌bsd大法好
<cherrot> happyaron, 美帝壕又来折煞老身了
<sennn> bsd 脑残
<happyaron> cherrot: 首壕您就不要来欺负我年纪大了
<sennn> bsd 是病,得治
<iMadper> http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/453579   今天smzdm真没节操..
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 奇葩物：情趣灌肠器 $57.90直邮_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<sennn> 什么都敢发 佩服
<cherrot> iMadper, 奇葩物啊
 * cherrot 竟然看完了工作原理
<jusss> cherrot: 为啥不用erc
<cherrot> jusss, 什么erc
<cherrot> erlang compiler ?
<jusss> cherrot: irc客户端呀
<O0XX> iMadper: 吉吉壕
<cherrot> jusss, 没用过
<jusss> cherrot: 很好用的
<onlylove_> cherrot: emacs里面的神奇物件
<cherrot> O0XX, 完了。。。 Ng的没错，链接的也没错。。错在cost func了。。
<onlylove_> cherrot: 不用emacs不知道的
<cherrot> jusss, 不用emacs   不是色大象
<jusss> cherrot: 真的很好用 erc 看 O0XX
<O0XX> cherrot: ng的cost func是？
<cherrot> jusss, 都用的两边不一样大了 你说好用？
<cherrot> O0XX, 是那个log形式， 对输出层推导之后就是NG的那个式子
<sennn> vim 与emacs 都是恐龙时代的产物
<jusss> cherrot: 什么的两边？ balls ?
<O0XX> iMadper: 这种东西要用特殊的药水的
<cherrot> O0XX, 链接上的cost function 是 方差求导，于是带了个小尾巴
<cherrot> jusss, 是啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 没小编说的那么简单
<jusss> O0XX: 你balls两边都不一样大了？
<cherrot> O0XX, 你还试用过啊  来说说感受
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... 这你都试过啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 快一起膜拜
<cherrot> O0XX, 你这各个部位开发的都可以啊
 * O0XX socat 好厉害...
<sennn> 顶你的膜拜啊
<cherrot> O0XX, 进可欺身压娃娃，退可提臀迎众基
<sennn> 哈哈
<onlylove_> cherrot: 和娃娃什么仇啊……
<gfxmode> 娃娃：陳玉貞：台灣女作词家。
<cherrot> onlylove_, 因为萝莉都被 imtxc 压完了
 * O0XX 哎，你们这群人啊，这是医学，是科学啊
<cherrot> O0XX, 频道首席灌肠官你好
<cherrot> O0XX, CXO
<jusss> 洗插哦
<onlylove_> O0XX: 科学家你好
<cherrot> O0XX, 洗插哦科学家你好
<sennn> 无语了
 * onlylove_ 换了个工位，ip地址段变了，发现可以下载东西了
<luobo> 我眼花了
<luobo> 还以为好多人都下班了
<luobo> 频道里还有哪些妹子？
<onlylove_> luobo: 目前常在就俩吧
<luobo> who or who
<onlylove_> luobo: 其实 nyfair的性别不明……不过大部分把ta当妹子处理
<onlylove_> luobo: 另一个是蓝莓
<luobo> 我这英语学的
<luobo> onlylove_: 这个知道
<onlylove_> luobo: banban好久没见了
<luobo> onlylove_: perl官方qq群里也是
<luobo> onlylove_: 这里还好点，不发图
<onlylove_> luobo: perl官方qq群……你吓我呢
<luobo> onlylove_: 对啊，是这么个名字
<onlylove_> luobo: http://blog.jobbole.com/84541/
<^k^> ⇪ : 开始学习Linux的一些建议 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove_> luobo: 我不黑qq群
<luobo> onlylove_: 里面有牛逼的名字
<onlylove_> luobo: 比方说唐凤？
<luobo> onlylove_: 牛逼的人
<luobo> onlylove_: 里面有牛逼的人
<luobo> 我给你群号
<onlylove_> luobo: 不用给，我没q
<luobo> 你加试试，问几个问题就知道啦
<onlylove_> luobo: 懒得问，有那时间，直接问ee
<iMadper> 直接 /join #perl 多方便
<luobo> 211685345
<onlylove_> iMadper: 真费力 /j #perl
<iMadper> onlylove_: /j perl
<iMadper> onlylove_: #都可以省略
<luobo> iMadper: 关键是那个群，每天有人发点小福利
<luobo> 这些我会的
<onlylove_> luobo: 红包么
<luobo> 图
<luobo> 动图
<onlylove_> luobo: 图有毛用
<gfxmode> onlylove_: 这个文章写得很水 开始学习Linux的一些建议
<luobo> 还可以给你写小说
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 是很水，但是我很赞同qq群那一点
<luobo> 把你写成主人公，不过是blue的
<luobo> 现场发挥的
<onlylove_> blue是啥……
<luobo> 我英语够烂了
<luobo> blue就是黄
<onlylove_> 那不是yellow么
<sennn> 哈哈哈哈
<onlylove_> 那种文，你直接用H代替啊
<luobo> onlylove_: 我英文差
<TMily> yellow是红~~
<luobo> onlylove_: 你找个人问问
<cuihao> H是healthy
<onlylove_> luobo: 擦，你已经差到颜色分不清了？
<onlylove_> luobo: red是啥cyan是啥
<leemeng0x61> 怎么隐藏IP
<TMily> H 不是Hentai么
<luobo> onlylove_: 你看过小电影吗？
<leemeng0x61> ubuntu sercer
<sennn> vpn
<onlylove_> leemeng0x61: 自己想办法
<leemeng0x61> ubuntu server
<onlylove_> luobo: 和那个啥关系
<luobo> onlylove_: blue就是那个黄的意思
<luobo> onlylove_: 懂？
<leemeng0x61> onlylove_, 能不能来直接点的
<leemeng0x61> 方法
<leemeng0x61> cloak my ip
<cuihao> 挂VPN比较直接
<cuihao> 挂代理
<leemeng0x61> 没有啊
<sennn> tor
<luobo> 坐飞机出国最直接
<leemeng0x61> 服务器不是支持cloak么
<luobo> 还是原生的
<leemeng0x61> luobo, 你在调戏我?
<cuihao> 那不是知道了嘛
<onlylove> luobo: 算了，不和你玩了，小电影的世界我不懂
<luobo> leemeng0x61: 开个玩笑啦
<luobo> onlylove_: 英语不会，日语不会，怎么混，怎么混
<onlylove> cuihao: 你啥时候毕业
<cherrot> leemeng0x61, 你的问题都没描述清楚
<onlylove> luobo: 会那些作甚
<leemeng0x61> cherrot, 应该描述很清楚吧
<luobo> onlylove_: 好像发错了
<TMily> 你们连freenode不需要挂代理么
<leemeng0x61> irc的
<TMily> 我这里不挂代理连不上啊
<luobo> TMily: 需要吗？
<iMadper> TMily: 换成8001端口
<onlylove> TMily: isp的事情，换个端口试试
<sennn> 悲催的娃
<luobo> 全体默哀一秒
<TMily> 我一开始是在我的4个VPS间切换的
<cherrot> leemeng0x61, 我的没隐藏 不晓得  或许有反向dns就可以了？
<onlylove> TMily: 比方我这种天天掉的，明显是单位网的问题
<TMily> 后来发现反倒不稳定
<TMily> 就固定到美国的了
<sennn> 移民美国吧
<TMily> 不会英语啊
<TMily> 钱也不够~~
<sennn> 办绿卡呀
<TMily> 而且据说美国的宽带也挺贵的呢
<sennn> 不晓得
<leemeng0x61> 整天的扯淡
<TMily> 除了谷歌的1GB到桌面~~
<sennn> 我讨厌美帝
<TMily> 谷歌那个光线宽带一个月好像是120刀?
<TMily> 光纤
<onlylove__> 其实我在研究google的那个气球
<gfxmode> 我办的中国电信100M光纤，一年1980元
<onlylove__> gfxmode: 那么贵啊
<sennn> 胡扯
<sennn> 一个月吧
<onlylove__> gfxmode: 少出点血，凑合能连就好吧……
<sennn> 蛋疼的一天,真的很蛋疼哦
<cherrot> sennn, 挤爆了？
<sennn> cherrot, 无聊啊
<guodont> l
<guodont>  /quit
<onlylove__> cherrot: 新东家如何
<yunfan> gfxmode: 深圳电信？
<cherrot> onlylove__, 很不错
<tryit> cherrot, 哪个来着？
<cherrot> tryit, 你猜 ;)
<iMadper> face艹
<leemeng0x61> test
<^k^> leemeng0x61:点点点.  16:57
<yunfan> cherrot: 现在一年几十万了把
<luobo> ^k^: test
<luobo> test
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  17:01
<leemeng0x61> test
<^k^> leemeng0x61:点点点.  17:01
<cherrot> yunfan, 没首壕那么多。。
<cherrot> yunfan, 刚刚小康
<gfxmode> yunfan: 嗯，深圳电信。电信比较霸道，设置个光猫都要收服务费
<onlylove> cherrot: 小康是啥水平
<iMadper> 目测28一年.
<cherrot> onlylove 就是不那么捉襟见肘了
<gfxmode> 各位都是壕
<onlylove> gfxmode: 我还在捉襟见肘
<gfxmode> onlylove: 我在低保线上
 * iMadper 我猜工资还是蛮准的. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 怎么做到的
 * iMadper 我说28之后, cherrot 都不说一句没那么多, 说明我猜的蛮准.
<cherrot> iMadper, 没那么多
<iMadper> cherrot: 现在说是掩饰了.
<cherrot> lol
<cherrot> iMadper, 目测你36
<gfxmode> lots of love
<iMadper> cherrot: 没辣么多~
<cherrot> iMadper, 说的是腰围  lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 哦, 那我还真是36 * 32的牛仔裤在穿
<sulit> 两位壕交流呢
<sulit> 你们家住址
<sulit> 去借钱
<onlylove> cherrot: 36inch？cm太恐怖了
<sulit> 有肉也行
<sulit> 我都瘦成干了
<leemeng0x61> tst
<sulit> 都几点下班啊
<xxx> tst
<xxx> ls
<sulit> 这哥疯了
<sulit> 进出好些次了
<yunfan> cherrot: 别忽悠 你那公司肯定是这个薪资
<yunfan> gfxmode: 那上行多少 可有公网ip
<onlylove_> yunfan: 上行好说，公网IP不现实
<sulit> 我 / clearall 了一下
<sulit> 所有信息都飞了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我家里电信就是公网ip的  上行才不好说呢
<onlylove_> yunfan: 公网ip我觉得很大方了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 联通都是NAT出去的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 问题是我是电信嘛  现在电信对我 下行都保证不了
<sulit> ofan竟然不见了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 最近电信大概都不好吧，我这边晚上电信延迟乱跳
<sulit> 真是新奇
<sulit> 是还没上班吗？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我父母家里是移动的 那就是更烂了 玩生死狙击我都不知道选哪个
<gfxmode> yunfan: 我不知道是不是公网ip，感觉100M光纤有时候网络都不稳定，比较坑
<yunfan> gfxmode: 是啊  有时候访问网页都卡  还100m呢
<yunfan> 根本都不如长城宽带这种  这种至少看电影有缓冲还不错
<gfxmode> 最近在看电视机，是小米电视好，还是乐视TV好？不想配电视机顶盒
<LeeMeng> tst
<^k^> luobo, .. 休息一下 ..  17:24
<LeeMeng> t
 * iMadper 电信20mb, 公网ip但是不固定, bt软件上传1.7mb/s
<onlylove> gfxmode: 游戏机好……
<onlylove> gfxmode: 好吧，我跑题了
<gfxmode> iMadper: BT挂机烧硬盘
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 贵帝都网络真好
<yunfan> iMadper: 一个月多少
<iMadper> yunfan: 跟电话一起的套餐, 198.
<yunfan> iMadper: 草 我199 电话还另付
<yunfan> 我下行也才你那个上行的速度
<iMadper> yunfan: ä½ 100M?
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦...
<yunfan> 而且该死的安徽电信老搞劫持
<iMadper> yunfan: 北京市的电信都这个价格. 民用的话.
<yunfan> 我是20M
<yunfan> 反正都是烂 以后用移动算了
<iMadper> yunfan: 移动的啊, 我家里面能搜到cmcc和cmccweb...
<yunfan> 而且我楼上人的路由密码是默认的 额
<yunfan> iMadper: 移动也有有线网络
<iMadper> yunfan: 我是想说, 抓wifi万能钥匙的包, 就能知道登陆密码了吧? 然后就可以免费上了?
<yunfan> iMadper: 不需要抓 我直接上他路由管理界面去看的 呵呵呵
<iMadper> yunfan: 有教程?
<yunfan> iMadper: 你没看我上面那句 那人的路由密码是默认的admin
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦, 你说你楼上的啊...
<yunfan> 不过就算有密码 现在这些家用路由也有不少后门
<iMadper> yunfan: 后门不好走.
<yunfan> 虽然厂商有提供升级 但是普通家庭谁懂这个
<iMadper> yunfan: 详情请翻今天下午的日志.
<yunfan> iMadper: 有几个挺容易的 而且披露了细节
<iMadper> yunfan: 需要专用的药水的...
<iMadper> 下班咯
<leemeng0x61> ls
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于Ubuntu DHCP server 的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468543 我的ubuntu 是14.04 桌面版，用putty连接的远程进行管理的 安装dhcp server 使用的是 sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server 但是提示，没有这个文件，要我安装的 isc-dhcp-server，安装以后，也有dhcpd.conf了 看了conf的文
<guodont> ubuntu hexo
<guodont> jj
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<guodont_> ubuntu 安装 hexo 之后运行 hexo version 没有输出
<guodont_> 安装命令是 sudo npm install -g hexo
<gfxmode> guodont_: npm是安装的NodeJS应用吧，你cd到npm应用的目录下，找到hexo，运行
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 系统更新后，声卡，显卡，网卡驱动全部失效，请问如何恢复。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468544 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 wwxxjj — 2015-02-27 18:05
<guodont_> 谢谢  我试试
<gfxmode> Ubuntu最大的毛病是，版本间升级时，总会出现这样或那样的问题
<guodont_> gfxmode:找到目录 hexo在/usr/local/bin/ 执行还是没反应
<gebjgd> guodont_, 所以你应该只停留在lts
<gebjgd> guodont_, 另外不要升级  而是重装
<guodont_> ？
<gebjgd> guodont_, long term support version
<guodont_> 哦，您回答的是另一个问题吧
<guodont_> @^k^
<gfxmode> guodont_: 到#npm频道问吧
<guodont_> en , 谢了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04.2系统设置，鼠标和触摸板设置中，没有触摸板的内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468545 14.04.2系统设置，鼠标和触摸板设置中，没有触摸板的内容，触摸板每次开机都得输入网上查的命令才能用 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2015-02-27 20:00
<{ToT}> hi
<^k^> {ToT}:点点点.  20:06
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 大婶好
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04.2为什么不能用U盘安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468546 下载了新出的ubuntu 14.04.2-desktop-amd64。却发现不能用UltraISO刻录成启动U盘。怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xufund — 2015-02-27 20:10
<onlylove_> 靠，下班忘了下线
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 你是哪位
<{ToT}> 呵呵
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 以前的macintosh ,你说名字难听 我就换了
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 用苹果的？
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 不是呀.以前Q群聊过的
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 什么q群？
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 我怎么不记得
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 什么 linux 千人什么的
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 有可能
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 终于有点印象了
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 还是没有印象
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 乐蛙 a798t rom 什么的
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 好久不用乐蛙了我
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 现在都是直接root上google
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 我不敢 手机也怕不支持
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 想换个支持cm的
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 怕什么
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 手机容易发烫
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 瞎扯
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 只用google play里的东西绝对不会烫
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 话说你怎么知道我的昵称的
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 大婶 你qq最早就叫这个
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 那是我临时注册的小号
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 我的主号早就不用了
<cherrot> gebjgd, 大婶？
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 需要wine QQ吗
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 要它干嘛  不上qq
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 还要骗妹子
<jiero> 不会骗的人。很失败呀。
<{ToT}> jiero: 向各路大神学习来了
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 妹子都骗到好几年了  孩子都快2岁了
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 准备下一盘很大的棋
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 下鸡毛棋
<onlylove> gebjgd: 听说你发明了一种新棋叫鸡毛棋
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 我要学
<cuihao> O_o
<jiero> gebjgd  onlylove cuihao  我只发明过4子棋和6子棋。鸡毛棋是什么？
<gfxmode> 啊，ubuntulog会记录聊天记录
<{ToT}> 走了 各位晚安
<gebjgd> onlylove, jiero 要先拔掉鸡毛才能玩
<jiero> gebjgd:  鸡毛太多了，随便捡起就好吧。
<jiero> gebjgd:  好玩的游戏。 running with rifles.
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • samba服务器增加用户的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468549 # smbpasswd -a linuxsir New SMB password: Retype new SMB password: # ls /etc/samba gdbcommands smb.conf smb.conf.bak smbpasswd # groups linuxsir linuxsir : linuxsir my_test_group1 root@debian:/home/debian# cat /etc/group root:x:0: sambashare:x:119: root@debian:/h
<^k^>  ─> ome/debian# # cat /etc/samba/smbpasswd 1.为什么linuxsir仍然没有在group sambashare? 2.为什么/etc/samba/smbpasswd里面没 …
<jiero> iMadper:  http://www.shihuo.cn/haitao/gou
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 识货海淘 - 值得信赖的海外商口购物网站 价格:￥398.42
<iMadper> jiero: 干嘛?
<iMadper> jiero: 现在买买买网站太多了
<iMadper> jiero: 没意思.
<neal__> 大家好
<^k^> neal__:点点点.  22:32
<jiero> iMadper: 我想知道，从海外购买是用这种好还是用转运？
<iMadper> jiero: 能直邮就直邮呗
<jiero> iMadper: 好吧，因为不是北京，据说山东海外买比北京麻烦多了。
<iMadper> jiero: 快, 便宜.
<iMadper> jiero: 都!一!样!
<jiero> iMadper: 是么。。。关键要是被税，还要去别的城市取好像。
<iMadper> jiero: 你买啥东西啊? 不是特别贵的, 几乎不会被税.
<jiero> iMadper: 笔记本呢
<iMadper> jiero: 几乎肯定被税, 你直接主动报关就不用去别的城市的海关取货了.
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。好吧。
<neal__> 请教一个问题，我用联想y400装了一个ubuntu，可是无法设置亮度，在网上找了相关的资料，按方法修改了/etc/default/grub 和／sys/class/backlight/...,可是没什么效果。
<iMadper> neal__: 啥显卡啊?
<iMadper> jiero: sfbuy是主动报关的, 不需要你做啥操作, 付运费和关税就行.
<neal__> 等等，我看下
<neal__> Nvidia GeForce GT 750M
<jiero> neal__:  恭喜入坑。
<jiero> neal__: 按照提示安装了额外驱动了吗？
<neal__> 啥额外驱动？
<jiero> neal__:  Ubuntu版本是在支持范围么？
<neal__> 我是按默认安装的
<neal__> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<jiero> neal__: 。。。
<jiero> neal__: 已经不支持了。换系统吧。
<neal__> 错了， ubuntu 14.04 lts
<neal__> 用的是这个版本，应该够新了吧
<iMadper> neal__: 用的私有驱动?
<jiero> neal__: 装 extra driver 吧。
<neal__> 显卡要额外安装驱动吗
<iMadper> neal__: intel的不需要, 其他的需要.
<jiero> neal__:  所以推荐就 intel的。
<neal__> 联想官方没有linux版本的
 * jiero 知道中国已经沦陷为游戏笔记本天下了。
<neal__> 不会这么坑吧
<jiero> 全都要装个啥啥显卡为了游戏，或者有些人认为看电影都要显卡
<jiero> neal__: 用系统维护的
<neal__> 这个本买了就后悔了，屏幕亮的眼睛疼
<iMadper> neal__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331* nvidia-prime nvidia-opencl* nvidia-settings
<iMadper> neal__: 我记得有个更简单的安装工具, 忘了叫啥了. 你在dash里面输入driver应该会出来那个工具的.
<jusss> onlylove: 我今天看完了三体3部中的2部
<jusss> 现在看书速度快多了
<jusss> 地球往事 黑暗森林
<neal__> glxinfo |grep rendering
<neal__> direct rendering: Yes
<neal__> 搜了下，说显示驱动已经安装了，难道不是nvidia版本的？
<iMadper> neal__: 你现在能启动nvidia-setting嘛?
<iMadper> nvidia-settings
<iMadper> neal__: 你的系统是自带ubuntu? 还是你自己安装的?
<jusss> neal__: 你的本不能调亮度吗
<neal__> 我系统win8.1,我自己分了个区，装的ubuntu，现在是双系统
<jusss> 3年前就在这里见到有人抱怨联想的亮度
<iMadper> neal__: 哦. 那不一定安装了nvidia的驱动了. 你现在能启动nvidia-settings嘛?
<jusss> 我现在感觉我的win8亮度太低了。。。win7正常，win8亮度最高感觉还是不够亮
<neal__> 命令行启动？
<iMadper> neal__: 1. 跟别人说话的时候带上别人的名字, 不然系统不会提示, 你的话会被忽略. 2. 在你问别人问题的时候, 别忽略别人问你得事情
<iMadper> neal__: 按windows徽标键然后输入nvidia
<neal__> 不懂，刚用irc，我试试
<iMadper> neal__: 看看有没有自动出来.
<iMadper> neal__: IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<^k^> ⇪ w: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<jiero>   iMadper 我把论坛密码忘记了。那篇文章不应该再推荐 xchat 了。换成 hexchat 去吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 懒
<jiero> iMadper: 这本是惰性气体充斥的空间
<jusss> neal__: 调亮度直接改/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0 或 intel或nvdia什么下的brightness就可以了
<neal__> 行，我先了解一下irc，再来讨论
<neal__> jusss:这个我已经改了，可是还是感觉有些亮，不知道是不是本身屏幕的亮度问题了，感觉修改了这个值，一点用都没有。
<jusss> neal__: 双显卡的都有2个文件夹，1个不行该另一个
<jusss> neal__: 改brightness用root账户，因为是只读的
<iMadper> neal__: 当你说你已经改了的时候, 最好说出你用什么命令改的, 返回了什么结果.
<neal__> iMadper:没有搜索到nvidia-settings 页面
<iMadper> neal__: 说明你还没有装nvidia的驱动, 至少没有安装全.
<neal__> iMadper,应该是的，我再找找资料
<iMadper> neal__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451221/ubuntu-14-04-install-nvidia-driver
<^k^> ⇪ w: Ubuntu 14.04 install NVIDIA driver - Ask Ubuntu
<jusss> nv驱动直接去官网下呀。。。
<iMadper> neal__: 我刚才给你一个完整的安装命令了.
<iMadper> jusss: 源里面有, 何必用官方的?
<iMadper> jusss: 官方的很难支持动态切换的.
<jusss> 装最新的官驱，要是笔记本独显垃圾，直接bbswitch干掉省电
<iMadper> jusss: 源里面的可以.
<jiero> 。。。到底官方是啥。
<jiero> 都是官方的。
<jusss> iMadper: 动态切换需要大黄蜂？
<iMadper> jusss: 不需要吧?
<jiero> Ubuntu打包的才算是两边都官方啊。。
<jusss> iMadper: 那怎么能动态切换？难道现在的官驱对optimus已经支持到这种境界了？
<jusss> 这不是win才有的吗
<iMadper> jusss: 对, 切换的时候需要logout而已.
<jusss> 。。。
<jiero> 好久没用新电脑了。和新时代脱节了。
<jiero> 看到女孩子们都是超级薄的笔记本。
<jiero> lol
<jusss> 笔记本上的独显就是个坑，只管渲染不管输出，
<jusss> 还不能硬解
<jiero> 插个网线要加网卡。。
<jusss> jiero: 你也买买买呀
<neal__> 好的，我试试，感谢大家的帮助
<jusss> onlylove 我一天把三体看完了2/3
<jusss> gebjgd: 纸牌舞开播了！
<gebjgd> jusss, 谁说的？
<jusss> gebjgd: twitter
<jusss> gebjgd: 今天放了4集
<gebjgd> jusss, 来源？
<jusss> gebjgd: http://rarbg.com/torrents.php?search=the+house+of+card&category%5B%5D=18&category%5B%5D=41
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Download the house of card , in TV Episodes, TV HD Episodes torrents - Rarbg
<gebjgd> jusss, imdb上说只有1集啊
<jusss> gebjgd: ...种子都出到4集了呀
<gebjgd> jusss, 回家
<sjd_zeus> 晚上好各位
<cherrot> 好
<gebjgd> knownbad, duang duang
<knownbad> :)
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你也用了duangduang洗发水了
<Hanxx> Hi all :)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么宜家没有卖sultan lade 70x200的了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • Ubuntu 15.04 Beta 發行, Ubuntu MATE 已經進入官網認可衍生版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468551 1. Ubuntu 15.04 Beta 版 發行以前 有關 15.04 舊貼文 參閱 viewtopic.php?f=1&t=465249&hilit=Vervet Ubuntu 15.04 取名 Vivid Vervet 2. Ubuntu 15.04 Beta 發行, Ubuntu MATE 已經進入官網認可衍生版 http://www.phoronix.
<^k^>  ─> com/scan.php?page=n ... a-Released Ubuntu 15.04 Beta Released, Ubuntu MATE Made Official 3. 下載連結 <a class="postlink" href=" …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-28
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Firefox 36 進入 Ubuntu 套件庫 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468552 http://news.softpedia.com/news/Firefox- ... 4345.shtml Firefox 36 Arrives in Supported Ubuntu Systems 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2015-02-28 8:02
<hurricane> clamav的daily.cvd如何更新
<luobo> ^k^: hi
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  09:20
<luobo> kk这时间不对阿
<luobo> 这是哪儿的时间
<sulit> 请教个问题蛤
<sulit> 如何让频道机器人给自己赋管理员权限
<sulit> 频道是我自己注册的
<sulit> iMadper: 大哥
<sulit> iMadper: 你们是怎么弄的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sH6IUDPoAADc6jCFghEAALrUwLpo3cAAN0C520.jpg 这大门太霸气了
<O0XX> iMadper: 我才发现所有的百度应用里都有个百度钱包
<O0XX> iMadper: 可以开心的叫外卖了
<sulit> iMadper: 我会了
<sulit> 我的irc注册邮箱忘了
<sulit> 这个还能找回吗？
<jiero> 全是豆腐脑子。
<luobo> jiero: 何意？
<leemeng0x61> ls
<tryit> iMadper, 拜一个涨薪100%的 :-)
<iMadper> tryit: O0XX: 刚睡醒.
<iMadper> 水果了.
<iMadper> 睡过了
<tryit> iMadper, 幸福啊，我每天7点多就睡不着了
<iMadper> tryit: 平时我也七点多
<iMadper> tryit: 今天想在家办公
 * iMadper 先去洗漱
<O0XX> iMadper: 今天上班啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 办公室都是人啊
<tryit> iMadper, 幸福的remote
<iMadper> O0XX: 对啊, 我wfh啊, 我也在办公啊
<tryit> iMadper, 转战web领域了？打算？
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜首壕妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔叔中午好
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜remote壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜万人斩妹子壕
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<happyaron> lainme: 蓝莓姐好
<happyaron> maplebeats: 鹅家大大好
<happyaron> onlylove_: 拜带尾巴的。。
<happyaron> O0XX: 拜黑猫壕
<happyaron> pity: p哥中午好
<happyaron> qiao: 拜首席
<happyaron> scateu`: 拜康哥在irc上的尸体
<happyaron> ypwong: 黄sir好
<qiao> happyaron: 早。
<happyaron> yunfan: 胸毛男好
<ypwong> happyaron, 早上好
<gfxmode> happyaron: 早上好
<O0XX> happyaron: 壕入都了？
<gfxmode> 我家的无线路由器Tenda-N4性能有问题。当我用bcloud建立2个下载任务时，PING延迟为3000ms左右，甚至有丢包；当只建立1个下载任务时，PING延迟为400ms左右，无丢包
<happyaron> gfxmode: 得给你想个称呼，拜拜先
<happyaron> O0XX: 壕在哪里
<happyaron> gfxmode: cpu 不够用呗
<O0XX> happyaron: 办公室啊
<happyaron> gfxmode: 这个没必要纠结，换换换
<happyaron> O0XX: 哦，我不在办公室
<O0XX> happyaron: 回北京了？
<happyaron> 恩呢
<gfxmode> happyaron: 唉，在等移动积分，还差2000积分，就可以换TPLink的路由器了
<happyaron> gfxmode: 额
<happyaron> gfxmode: 那等你攒够了，是不是路由器可能都没了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oTyISCPPAAFysYs53MYAALq-QN5rJ8AAXLJ504.jpg 嘴唇的艺术
<gfxmode> happyaron: 有可能；路由器的工作原理有很多种：总线型等等，好像哪本书上说过
<happyaron> O0XX: 猴总的路由器有下一步没 freeflying
<O0XX> happyaron: 不知道
<O0XX> happyaron: 估计已经买买买了吧
<happyaron> 嗯嗯
<gfxmode> 我同学在路由器工厂工作，说可以顺一个路由器给我
<iMadper> O0XX: 有没有邮件中继服务?
<O0XX> iMadper: EMS
<iMadper> O0XX: email中继
<O0XX> iMadper: 不懂
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂...
<jiero> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * jiero 现在家里三个路由器怎么用呢。都是低级货。
<jiero> TP-Link 840 842 D-Link 617
<iMadper> O0XX: 有没有公司, 可以让我挂名, 帮我上社保和公积金?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不要太多
<iMadper> O0XX: 公积金也可以上?
<O0XX> iMadper: 公积金不知道...应该可以吧...
<gfxmode> jiero: 好像可以刷OpenWrt
<jiero> gfxmode: 全都不可以。
<iMadper> O0XX: 那我想降低我每个月交的公积金, 只需要让他们在fesco之前帮我交上就行了吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 如何呢？
<jiero> gfxmode: 低级 路由器不够资格刷件
<O0XX> iMadper: 除非你离职
<gfxmode> jiero: 送一个给我
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是, 我是说我再挂一个公司, 让那个公司帮我先交, fesco就交不上去了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnd, 交了上限了之后只给贷10年. 我只需要有一个月不是上限...
<O0XX> iMadper: 那不知道了
<jiero> gfxmode: 目前没有打算。你自己买个二手的呀。
<O0XX> iMadper: 壕
<jiero> gfxmode: 我的有一个正在中继，一个故障。
<iMadper> O0XX: 改成30年, 勉强还得起
<jiero> gfxmode: 是别人买了一个新的，坏的给我了。看起来还好，但是ADSL连不上。
<gfxmode> jiero: 嗯，当中继也好；我还是攒移动积分换路由器吧，最近穷成狗
<KAO_> 我倒是想买小米路由来着
<happyaron> iMadper: 壕要买房了
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜一下
<iMadper> happyaron: 对啊, 然后我就不在北京混了
<happyaron> iMadper: 出国买房？
<iMadper> happyaron: .. 毛.
<happyaron> iMadper: 那你在哪啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 河北.
<iMadper> happyaron: 回老家了
<happyaron> o
<freeflying> happyaron: 你有送我的？
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有
<happyaron> freeflying: 能送你的估计你看不上眼
<happyaron> freeflying: HG255D，带rom
<freeflying> happyaron: 你送的肯定没差的啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 这货适合折腾玩，你先查查够用不撒
<happyaron> freeflying: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/huawei/hg255d
<^k^> ⇪ w: Huawei HG255d and HG256 [OpenWrt Wiki]
<maplebeats> 收购2手电脑一台
<freeflying> happyaron: 还是算了
<happyaron> freeflying: 除了自用的之外就剩下这一个路由器了
<happyaron> 其他都送没了
<happyaron> freeflying: 上天猫买他们那个壕路由吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕路由都支持openwrt
 * iMadper 现在比较偏爱华硕的路由器....
<freeflying> iMadper: 华硕的都不支持openwrt
<freeflying> 而且还死贵
<freeflying> happyaron: 帮我搞个ubuntu phone啊
<iMadper> freeflying: openwrt有啥用?
<freeflying> iMadper: 装逼必备啊
<KAO_> 华硕的我又在用，也就那样呀
<happyaron> freeflying: 搞不到
<gfxmode> iMadper: 可以翻Wall；可以外接硬盘，离线下载
<happyaron> freeflying: 等MX吧，肯定比bq的强多了
<iMadper> gfxmode: 这个又不是openwrt独享.
<iMadper> gfxmode: 而且我都用不到...
<KAO_> ubuntu phone应该是169.90欧元
<gfxmode> iMadper: 也就是你想干什么就干什么，这个路由器就是一台Linux设备了
<iMadper> KAO_: bq的不买.
<iMadper> gfxmode: 我知道啊, 我在用openwrt.
<gfxmode> iMadper: 我见过的人一般用来翻Wall的
<iMadper> gfxmode: 但是真没有我需要的功能. 多播成功了, 但是两个设备分别走两个ip, 速度还不叠加.
<KAO_> 现在 ubuntu phone只有那个，或者你买个nexus刷rom了
<happyaron> 等着MX4吧
<iMadper> KAO_: mx4的已经做的差不多了.
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43146
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 联想宣布将停止捆绑第三方臃肿软件
<KAO_> 那是相当的好呀
<iMadper> KAO_: 你会买?
<KAO_> 可能吧，我现在倒是对一加手机很感兴趣
<iMadper> 1+的rom不行.
<happyaron> iMadper: 他买了就成咱的衣食父母了
<iMadper> 不过1+能用微信, 所以也不能说人家的rom不行.
<KAO_> 打算入一个试试，一加你要买CM那一版的
<iMadper> happyaron: 是啊, 我就是想撺掇他买一个呢.
<iMadper> CM更难用.
<happyaron> KAO_: 买MX4的ubuntu phone吧
<iMadper> KAO_: 买MX4的ubuntu phone吧
<iMadper> 1+完全没逼格.
<KAO_> 别撺掇我了，我现在已经多了一台了，再买就不知道用哪台了
<iMadper> 跟市面上的其他手机有啥分别?
<KAO_> 一加还行啦，我这边很多印度人都赞不绝口
<iMadper> KAO_: 当然是用ubuntu phone了.
<happyaron> KAO_: 买1+你才更不知道用哪台
<happyaron> KAO_: 都android样
<KAO_> 我现在还在观望
<KAO_> 等出了之后先看测评吧，总会有人先买的
<iMadper> happyaron: 咱俩为公司也算是尽心尽力了啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 是啊是啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 得告诉PR大姐准备好评测枪文
<happyaron> iMadper: 准备10篇，分开时机发
<iMadper> happyaron: 多准备几篇.
<iMadper> happyaron: 是啊.
<KAO_> 卧槽，你们别这样呀，这太水了吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 找几个微博大v
<iMadper> happyaron: 大约8:20发
<happyaron> KAO_: 你以为别家不是这样搞的么
<KAO_> 你们最好再找上刘翔给你们测评一下
<iMadper> KAO_: 刘翔有点儿贵吧?
<happyaron> KAO_: 那就出翔了哈哈
<KAO_> 我前段时间还在被洗脑索尼大法好
<happyaron> KAO_: ubuntu phone 大法好啊
<happyaron> 艾玛，为了拉个衣食父母都这样了
<happyaron> iMadper: ^^^
<KAO_> 哈哈哈哈，你们不去华强北真的是屈才了
<KAO_> 买手机有优惠吗?
<iMadper> happyaron: 其实也还好啦~ 我完全可以心安理得的昧着良心说话~ 推销一下自己公司的产品, 让自己得饭碗更稳, 还是没啥压力的.
<happyaron> KAO_: 买都买不了呢，先别提优惠
<KAO_> 怎么买不了了
<iMadper> chihchun: 大佬, 借我一台ubuntu phone, 我写个评测发smzdm上面去, 吊大家胃口, 一周还你如何?
<happyaron> chihchun: 大佬，借我一台，给你投cnbeta
<iMadper> chihchun: Liu Xiaoguo那里有mx4不? 我管他借也行.
<O0XX> iMadper: 我有个nexus 4
<O0XX> iMadper: 是ubuntu phone的
<O0XX> iMadper: 你可以拿去先玩
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个又不卖
<iMadper> O0XX: 我要mx4, 然后发smzdm的晒物
<O0XX> iMadper: 那你现在泄露 mx4 ubuntu版是违法的
<happyaron> O0XX: 我们要写枪文的
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦? meizu自己还没公布啊?
<happyaron> iMadper: 等mwc吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> O0XX: 那等几天
<KAO_> 我刚才看了一下，有点心动了
<happyaron> 赞
<KAO_> 感觉比android逼格高
<KAO_> 这逼格不是一般的高
<happyaron> KAO_: 下面应该是跪着求腾讯给写个QQ和微信
<happyaron> 哈哈
<iMadper> happyaron: 你怎么能把这个说出来呢!
<happyaron> iMadper: 我错了……
<iMadper> happyaron: PR部门要是知道里, 肯定投诉你老大!
<O0XX> happyaron:手机端写个微信就可以了
<happyaron> iMadper: 跟腾讯合作吧，我可以被派去驻场
<O0XX> happyaron: 求transfer
<happyaron> iMadper: 投诉没用，回头写的时候还是可能派我去……
<iMadper> happyaron: 我们去找人家了, 人家觉得没办法带来流量.
<happyaron> O0XX: 我组没有openings了
<happyaron> iMadper: 我们走了很多渠道找，其实他们等着看搜狗啥时候能有几十万日活呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 搜狗出数据，其他厂家才会进
<happyaron> 我司的数据没人信
<O0XX> happyaron: 现在多少日活？
<O0XX> happyaron:1W+?
<happyaron> O0XX: 嗯
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂...
<iMadper> happyaron: 微信在广州啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 你又可以吃吃吃了
<happyaron> iMadper: 我可喜欢广州了……
<iMadper> happyaron: 我也是啊!!!
<happyaron> iMadper: 但是估计我还是得在北京驻场
<iMadper> happyaron: 求remote到广州
<iMadper> happyaron: 为啥?
<happyaron> iMadper: 跟你老板商量去
<iMadper> happyaron: 老板肯定不让.
<happyaron> iMadper: 蛙蛙壕不就remote回家了
<iMadper> happyaron: 我oem, remote了还怎么干活
<O0XX> iMadper: 去 chihchun team
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> O0XX: 对，去 chihchun 的team
<iMadper> O0XX: 他们要c艹, 我不会啊
<happyaron> O0XX: 然后你就可以驻场去了
<happyaron> iMadper: 那你别回老家买房了，去广州买吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 还是比北京便宜
<iMadper> happyaron: 定金都交了...
<happyaron> iMadper: 壕
<O0XX> iMadper: 送给我
<O0XX> iMadper: 我可以勉为其难的接受
<iMadper> happyaron: 广州比北京便宜太多了
<iMadper> O0XX: 不传男不传女
<happyaron> O0XX: 又一个壕
<KAO_> 买房的都是壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 那你孩子预计是啥性别
<iMadper> happyaron: 总共40w, 贷款30年.
<iMadper> happyaron: 你跟我说, 我这是多屌丝?!
<happyaron> iMadper: 多大尺寸？
<iMadper> happyaron: 83
<iMadper> happyaron: 建筑面积83. 使用面积59.
<O0XX> happyaron: 壕你不囤10套？
<iMadper> happyaron: 壕你不囤10套？
<KAO_> 不管怎么样，我觉得能自己买房的在我看来都是壕
<happyaron> O0XX: iMadper: 1米房都没有的我才是真屌丝
<iMadper> happyaron: 你有座金山, 但是没去买房而已.
<happyaron> iMadper: 山在哪里
<happyaron> iMadper: 金更没有啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 你肯定存银行了啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 买信托了啊
<iMadper>  
<happyaron> iMadper: 银行有的是钱，不在我名下啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 信托壕
<O0XX> happyaron:银行是你的就行了
<happyaron> 接着埋汰我
<iMadper> happyaron: 求借百夫长黑卡给看看
<O0XX> happyaron: 先花着
<happyaron> 银行要是我的，你们就都不用上班了
<iMadper> happyaron: 你是想说, 你会收购canonical ,然后开除我跟 O0XX ?
 * iMadper 那么问题来了
<O0XX> blue shit
 * iMadper 究竟是n+几呢?
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> 算了我就不找黑了
<iMadper> O0XX: https://www.baidu.com/s?cl=3&tn=baidutop10&fr=top1000&wd=%E5%85%A8%E7%90%83%E9%A6%96%E4%BE%8B%E4%BA%BA%E5%A4%B4%E7%A7%BB%E6%A4%8D&rsv_idx=2  cc happyaron
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ err: no title
 * O0XX 小睡一下
<happyaron> freeflying: 有啥可以玩的arm64板子吗
<happyaron> freeflying: 性价比高的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看到个比我还纠结的
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看他客户端一直进出
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43145 蛤蛤蛤蛤，ccav又来讲笑话了
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 中国电视台向YouTube上传视频
<nyfair> 上次某个傻逼跟我说你土鳖很清晰，被我抓出来你土鳖的4k视频全是马赛克
<nyfair> 这回又有傻逼说你土鳖的1080p很清晰
<nyfair> 土豆优酷新浪腾讯爱奇艺哪个不是真1080p？只有你土鳖的1080p假的全是马赛克
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在我们的问题是，央视网站上 的，质量真的比youtube的差么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有，现在剑三已经被小学生占领了，什么文艺青年已经是小众了
 * onlylove 突然想买个MBA
<O0XX> iMadper: 昨天那个stumpwm的bug修好了
<leemeng0x61> te
<leemeng0x61> s
<leemeng0x61> x
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 【求助】linux ubuntu 中的“下载”软件哪个好用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468554 之前一直默认浏览器下载，今天在浏览器打开一个pdf教程页面的时候发现不能像迅雷那样直接复制浏览器地址下载了。于是想到总还是要用到一个下载软件的 首先，在国内环境下
<^k^>  ─> ，相比迅雷可以推荐一下“下载”的软件吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 MrScarecrow — 2015-02-28 13:04
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 10.04安装firefox 36.0的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468555 一直用10.04自带的firefox,可最近老是出现flash插件崩溃，按提示说是firefox版本老旧了，可以下载36.0，问题有3个，请各位指导： 1、下载好firefox-36.0.tar.bz2，怎么安装？ 2、firefox-36.0.tar.bz2能不能装在10.04上? 3、
<^k^>  ─> 安装好了，原来的firefox 20.0可以卸载不？， 统计信息: 发表于 由 疯无可疯 — 2015-02-28 13:11
<nyfair> onlylove_: 不知道啊，我不看ccav的啊，但是我随便度娘搜下这名字都是一堆国产1080p啊
<nyfair> onlylove_: 求别说，我昨天网游里赌时装刚输了价值600rmb的游戏币
<nyfair> 于是我又找了个帖子开喷 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=467733
<^k^> ⇪ : QMplay2多媒体播放器和FFMpeg解码器(支持所有格式,并支持显卡硬解) - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: flwwater
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题 buffer error
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3608383249
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ TFBOYS超级公开课15:00斗鱼TV准时开讲，懂得都来。_洛奇英雄传吧_百度贴吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。。。
<onlylove_> 不管不问不知道，继续VLC
<nyfair> vlc太臃肿了啊
<nyfair> mplayer还是和“三年前”一样好，我已经回windows用media player classic home cenema了
<nyfair> cinema
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • ubuntu 官方有发布中文版的使用参考手册吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468556 RT……ubuntu 官方有发布中文版的使用参考手册吗？ 英文版地址： 中文版地址： 统计信息: 发表于 由 MrScarecrow — 2015-02-28 13:22
<onlylove_> nyfair: debain源里面没mplayer
<onlylove_> nyfair: 自己编译太纠结
<nyfair> onlylove_: 现在真没必要用mplayer了，还是vlc吧
<onlylove> nyfair: windows？装个解码器，然后用mediaplayer就好了
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是media player功能少了点，插个电视放客厅倒是不错
<onlylove> nyfair: 看个动画片要那么多功能作甚
<onlylove> nyfair: 我准备去58淘个2手PS3
<onlylove> nyfair: 我瞅着帝都不少出的
<nyfair> 赞
<onlylove> nyfair: 问题是怕坑啊
<leemeng0x61> ls
<leemeng0x61> ll
<kissthink> 有遇到这种情况的么？ linux运行firefox，没有任何的边框，比如关闭按钮， 但是运行chorme或者其他任何的程序都有关闭栏 。 这种情况是什么原因导致的？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04刚安装完，结果就这样了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468557 W: 无法下载 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/t ... 6/Packages Hash 校验和不符 E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. 统计信息: 发表于 由 LinuxServer — 2015-02-28 14:00
<O0XX> happyaron: /tmp下那些.scel是搜狗
<O0XX> happyaron:?
<happyaron> O0XX: 细胞词库文件，但不该出现在 /tmp下的，是你下载到那的吗
<O0XX> happyaron: 必然不是啊
<happyaron> O0XX: 额
<O0XX> happyaron: 还有个babel-32221vIV 也是没清理干净的？
<O0XX>  
<O0XX> happyaron: 后面这个是文件夹
<happyaron> O0XX: 这个跟搜狗应该完全无关
<happyaron> O0XX: 而且scel文件根本没有往tmp写过啊
<happyaron> O0XX: 赶脚不像搜狗拼音搞的
<O0XX> happyaron: 那我的为什么在tmp...
<O0XX> happyaron: 我肯定是没下过
<O0XX> happyaron: 下我也不可能下在/tmp
<gfxmode> kissthink: 没遇到过；我只知道Firefox的HideCaptionTitleBar扩展可以实现这种效果
<kissthink>  http://img.vim-cn.com/7c/72ed7e8ef6edcdae5ad05391b50ab68d516175.png  以前处理过，好像删除了哪个配置文件，但是现在删除配置文件了也不可以工作
<^k^> ⇪ : image/png
<kissthink> 而其他所有程序都正常 就firefox不正常，重新安装firefox也是这样，感觉很诡异
<stardiviner> kissthink: check your window manager rules
<kissthink> 好像可以解决了 我搜索下了插件  You've been updated to a new version of 'Hide Caption Titlebar Plus' addon!
<kissthink> 估计默认给绑定了这个插件
<onlylove> 求下班……
<onlylove> 今天周六！
<leemeng0x61> makepkg: 无效选项 '--asroot'
<leemeng0x61> 这是什么问题导致的
<gfxmode> kissthink: ~/.mozilla 是Firefox的配置目录，如果解决不了，你可以删除配置，恢复默认试试
<gfxmode> leemeng0x61: 你是用root用户执行的makepkg么，必须用sudo
<kissthink> 我全部删除也无效
<gfxmode> leemeng0x61: 啊，不是makepkg不能用root执行，只能用非root用户执行
<iMadper> O0XX: 好用.
<iMadper> O0XX: 其实没有tray还是不方便. 怎么破?
<kissthink> 是不是还有其他目录里面有设置？
<O0XX> iMadper: 并没发现不方便
<leemeng0x61> gfxmode: 是sudo
<iMadper> O0XX: nm-applet啊
<gfxmode> leemeng0x61: 不能加sudo
<O0XX> iMadper: wicd
<gfxmode> leemeng0x61: http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=3099
<leemeng0x61> gfxmode: 的确
<^k^> ⇪ w: [已解决]无法升级升级AUR软件，提示“makepkg: invalid option '--asroot'” (页 1) / AUR/ABS/PKGBUILD / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<iMadper> O0XX: 不好用.
<iMadper> O0XX: stumpwm, 64mb...真tm大!
<O0XX> iMadper: lisp的编译出来本来就打
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂. 不知道lisp执行效率怎么样, 我对c/c艹之外的程序的效率已经不抱希望了
<kissthink> lisp gui有什么比较好的推荐么？
<iMadper> kissthink: commonQT啊
<kissthink> 支持windows么？
<iMadper> kissthink: 你自己查吧, 这我不知道.
<kissthink> qt时支持
<kissthink> 估计也支持吧
<iMadper> kissthink: commonQT只是binding啊.
<kissthink> 恩
<kissthink> 确实支持
<iMadper> O0XX: 是说, 只要能编译成arm的, 支持qt的, 咱手机都支持是嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: ui不行
<kissthink> 理论上是
<iMadper> O0XX: . 昂..
<kissthink> lisp 编译为本地可执行文件 由啥好用的编译器么？
<iMadper> sbcl
<onlylove__> 我到底要给什么人讲ppt啊，一会儿是神马经验都没有的，一会儿是有自动化经验的，一会儿变成两帮混合的，再过一会儿，那有自动化经验的又变成有开发经验的了
<huntxu> iMadper: 烧死无tray党
<roylez_> huntxu: 用Mac吧
<jusss> 三体第三部写到人类两次因为同一个女人的的错误决定最终导致太阳系灭绝
<jusss> 这个女人还是主角，最好还和个无名小卒在世界毁灭后活了下来，
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双硬盘、双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468559 A硬盘 已安装windowsXP B硬盘 未分区为空 打算全部安装 ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386 网上的方法 1.将Grub4Dos里的grldr,grldr.mbr,grub.exe,menu.lst复制到C：\（系统盘）根目录下 2.打开menu.lst(用notepad打开)添加下面语句 title Install Ubuntu r
<^k^>  ─> oot (hd0,0) kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 initrd (hd0,0)/init …
<huntxu> roylez: 渣渣，还在国内不配和我说话
<huntxu> O0XX: 你那个unknown是怎么做到的，太厉害了
<O0XX> huntxu: sha?
<roylez> O0XX:
<O0XX> roylez:.
<roylez> O0XX: 渣渣
<O0XX> roylez: 斯大林
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 悲剧啊 T60装14.04之后。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468560 给T60装了14.04，比Win7快多了。 但是有一个问题就是T60的无线网卡，在Ubuntu14.04上不是很稳定，经常掉线。 于是乎一番折腾，最后貌似无线硬件被删除了。lspci能看到intel 3594abg无线网卡，但是在打开net
<^k^>  ─> work-manager里，没有无线这个选项。 不知道怎么能还原回来。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 justinavril — 2 …
<jusss> iMadper: 出来ban人了
<iMadper> ???
<jusss> 有人在刷屏
<iMadper> 我没看到啊, 谎报军情, ban
<onlylove> iMadper: 他说的是有人一直进出刷屏
<onlylove> iMadper: 都刷了一下午了
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, ignore了就好了啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 反正我看不到了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你看不到就说别人谎报军情
<jusss> iMadper: 傻b
<iMadper> onlylove: 对啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 是的, 我就是这样啊
 * iMadper 继续学web开发, 争取年薪30w
<bla2> iMadper: 傻b
<happyaron> iMadper: 经过今年的侮辱性涨薪你就300k了吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 侮辱性涨薪能涨1000%????
<happyaron> iMadper: 年薪
<iMadper> happyaron: 我说的也是年薪啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 听说不就是5%嘛
<happyaron> iMadper: 1000%你蒙谁呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 有5%我都阿弥陀佛了
<iMadper> happyaron: 那我也得50%才能30啊...
<happyaron> 怕没有啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我觉得我也没有.
<happyaron> iMadper: 你咋可能需要50%才30
<iMadper> happyaron: 差不多.
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦你要的是睡后
<iMadper> happyaron: 睡前
<happyaron> iMadper: 不可能撒
<iMadper> happyaron: 真差不多
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 那跟你老板说，不涨到300k就滚蛋
<iMadper> happyaron: 说之前, 我得先找个backup啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 介个 https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=949
<gfxmode> iMadper: 搞副业
<iMadper> happyaron: 而且, 我只能在三元桥这一带找工作. 中关村我都去不了啊
<iMadper> gfxmode: 有啥好门路?
<gfxmode> 业余时间卖冰棍啥的
<happyaron> iMadper: 为毛
<iMadper> happyaron: 我家远
<freeflying> happyaron: www.96boards.org
<happyaron> iMadper: 二环还远
<iMadper> happyaron: 东五环外啊.
<iMadper> happyaron: 你给的页面打开真慢... 那个渣渣公司的渣渣jd啊.
<iMadper> happyaron: 现在还没打开, 不过我估计是咱公司招聘xxmanager之类的
<iMadper> happyaron: North America or Europe ... ...
<freeflying> iMadper: 管L1
<iMadper> freeflying: L1是啥?
<freeflying> iMadper: 签证啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不想出去.
<iMadper> freeflying: 此地乐, 不出国
<freeflying> iMadper: 北京土著
<iMadper> freeflying: 河北人.
<iMadper> freeflying: 冀县
<freeflying> 纸牌屋现在时第几季啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 你有能力的话，地点不是问题
<happyaron> iMadper: 我司不都这样么
<happyaron> freeflying: 3
<qiao> iMadper: 技术壕，linux下html5/css有什么好的工具么。
<happyaron> freeflying: 看起来不错
<iMadper> qiao: webstorm <- 顶级ide
<iMadper> qiao: emacs web-mode  <- 勉强能用
<qiao> iMadper: vim ==!
<iMadper> qiao: vim党用webstorm就行了, 完美vim操作.
<iMadper> qiao: 有官方的vim插件, 可以当vim来用.
<iMadper> qiao: qiao神开始做前端了啊?
<qiao> iMadper: 写这种东西还是用ide的好。
<onlylove> happyaron: v2ex挂了？
<qiao> iMadper: 没有，学习下。
<iMadper> qiao: html5/css不需要ide其实. js需要.
<happyaron> onlylove: 几乎没上过
<iMadper> qiao: 你搞前端, 自然js是重点了. html5和css偏向设计了?
<qiao> iMadper: 都用 gedit 写过html
<iMadper> qiao: 偏向美工/用户体验之类的.
<onlylove> qiao: gedit算毛，有本事用记事本敲
<iMadper> qiao: 你还不去搞python做web后端? python那么火, 工作那么多.
<gebjgd> onlylove, gedit不就是记事本么
<qiao> iMadper: 着实不想学python。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我闲得无聊，想找个网站刷着玩，发现上不去了
<iMadper> qiao: html之类的, 有个能快速插入标签的宏就行了
<iMadper> qiao: 那跟我一起用ruby啊!!!
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你家记事本支持语法高亮？
<iMadper> qiao: ruby on rails也挺不错的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 为什么不支持
<onlylove> gebjgd: windows的那个
<kissthink>  大家现在用啥看美剧啊？
<qiao> gebjgd: 你用什么记事本 ？！
<iMadper> kissthink: x-art
<iMadper> gedit就是gnome的记事本嘛. kate就是kde的记事本嘛
<gebjgd> qiao, vim
<iMadper> emacs就是第三方记事本嘛
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你把win当os的标准了？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没
<kissthink> 类似人人的那种。。。 x-art 美国动作片？
<gebjgd> kissthink, bilibili
<gebjgd> kissthink, e2mv.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 亿途影视-高清电影、电视剧、网络视频、百度影音在线观看 (@ e2mv.com)
<iMadper> kissthink: 哦, 你说网站啊. 我用youku. 优酷会员15块钱一个月, 就没广告了, 还有不少独播
<gebjgd> kissthink, movie4k.to
<alvin_rxg> Title: Watch movies online for free movie download at Movie2k.to Movie4k.to (@ movie4k.to)
<gebjgd> iMadper, 有钱人
<gebjgd> iMadper, 竟然还是付费用户
<kissthink> 好吧 有钱人啊
<kissthink> x-art 求科普
<iMadper> kissthink: 一个月15你出不起???
<iMadper> kissthink: 你做什么工作的? 工资不够2k???
<kissthink> 我经常用优惠卷啥的去看
<iMadper> kissthink: 你做什么工作的? 工资不够2k???
<kissthink> it啊 怎么可能不够2k呢。。
<kissthink> 2k能干嘛。。。
<iMadper> kissthink: 出15块钱出不起????
<iMadper> kissthink: 出得起15块钱的就是有钱人了?
<jiero> iMadper: 我一个月都不到2000呀。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 你自己不上班啊
<iMadper> jiero: 我要是辞职了, 一分都没有啊
<jiero> iMadper: 上班也不到2000呀。
<jiero> iMadper: 什么呀。我这一生平均工资每月不到100呢。
<iMadper> jiero: 那是你没去创造那么多价值啊
<jiero> lol
<jiero> iMadper:  嗯嗯。我都不知道创造价值是什么。
<iMadper> jiero: 很多富二代一辈子也没自己赚过一分钱. 相比于其他的富二代, 你已经是很勤劳很勤奋的了.
<kissthink> 感觉没有啥好看的资源 好多还不能下载看
<kissthink> 习惯下载看了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 去你丫的。。。又跑题。
<iMadper> kissthink: 你应该说, 习惯违法侵权了
<onlylove__> http://site.douban.com/143903/widget/notes/7032297/note/484971368/
<^k^> onlylove__: ⇪ 中国羊年把全世界的英文媒体搞疯了！
<onlylove__> 中国农历新年马上就要来了，庆祝这个“各种有角反刍动物”年～～～
<onlylove__> 牛也是有角的反刍动物……
<kissthink> 啥时候大家都用上收费的操作系统，收费的软件的时候，估计就不习惯违法侵权了吧
<iMadper> kissthink: 跟大家啥关系?
<onlylove__> kissthink: 别和正版侠一般见识，他花钱了
<kissthink> 恩啊
<iMadper> onlylove__: 不是正版侠, 要不是他非说我是有钱人, 我才懒得嘲讽他
<onlylove__> kissthink: 然后觉得花钱了和你们没花钱的一个待遇，钱打水漂了
<iMadper> onlylove__: 毛, 你想多了.
<iMadper> onlylove__: 他不说我, 我绝对一个字都不说他
<iMadper> onlylove__: 不信?
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 二代，你现在在哪浪呢
 * iMadper 呵呵
<jiero> onlylove ....................................................................
<gebjgd> jiero, 二代好
<iMadper> qiao: https://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/   这个, 你下载一个试试. 要是好用的话我给你个授权.
<iMadper> qiao: 免费能用30天.
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，试试。
<gebjgd> iMadper, 哪来的license?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 壕
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你猜.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 别闹 乖
<jiero> onlylove: 去你那里借住吧。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 流浪。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我那边没地方
<lainme> jiero: 住公园
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<gfxmode> lainme: 拜壕
<jiero> lainme onlylove  iMadper gebjgd 各位出资让买个公园给我住吧。
<onlylove> lainme: 北京公园要门票的
<lainme> jiero: 可以给你用纸做一个
<jiero> onlylove: 进去不出来了就不要了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不用出资
<onlylove> jiero: 你首先要进去，没有票你进不去
<gebjgd> jiero, 有现成的  北京动物园啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 他不需要票  直接就进笼子了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哦，这样啊
<jiero> onlylove lainme  iMadper gebjgd: 其实害怕你们把我做成雕像放进去。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 雕像没有意思   还是进笼子好   还有游客给你吃的
<jiero> gebjgd: 前几天新闻，有个古佛像扫描过后，发现内部有遗尸
<jiero> lainme: 好，赶紧做一个我看看呀。
<iMadper> FJKong: happyaron: 上次给你们的core dump能用不? 我又重现了
<gfxmode> 刷新三观 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/703a6febjw1epp3encjk3j20ce0hsmze.jpg
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你很羡慕？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 12.04内核3.13.0.44升级后0.46后无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468561 如题，开机进入进度条后了，如图一， 按esc后如图二 请大神赐教，系统资料很重要，不能重装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 skcmm — 2015-02-28 16:21
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  16:31
<leemeng0x61> in
<leemeng0x61> in
<LeeMeng> test
<^k^> LeeMeng:点点点.  16:36
<ruifeng> 下午好，兽兽们
<stardiviner> ruifeng: 晚上好，兽兽
<ruifeng> stardiviner, 好
<stardiviner> ruifeng: 你还在做测试么？现在
<ruifeng> 还在 ？  我从来没做过
<stardiviner> ruifeng: 我记得你不是做测试么？
<ruifeng> hurricane, 这哥们网络貌似不稳定
<ruifeng> stardiviner, 没有的
<ruifeng> stardiviner, 这里有跟我同名的
<ruifeng> stardiviner, 估计跟我他不在我名字就成这样了
<stardiviner> ruifeng: 这样阿？那你是干么的？诧异
<ruifeng> stardiviner, 平常我名字都是 ruifeng___
<ruifeng> stardiviner, 我做苦逼实施
<stardiviner> ruifeng: 啥是实施？
<stardiviner> 从来没听说过阿
<ruifeng> stardiviner, 杂活，部署东西调试，做些维护
<stardiviner> ruifeng: 就是和运维类似的？
<stardiviner> ruifeng: 不错阿，就是部署，然后自动化测试么？
<ruifeng> stardiviner, 差不多
<stardiviner> ruifeng: 那不是挺好，都是自动化测试阿，弄好了，坐着喝咖啡就好
<ruifeng> stardiviner, 跟运维差不多 ，比运维低个档次吧
<stardiviner> ruifeng: 怎么会这样？
<stardiviner> 感觉比运维好多了阿
<ruifeng> 没有
<ruifeng> 这活没运维那么有档次
<O0XX> iMadper: ubuntu居然用了这么多奇奇怪怪的patch...
<O0XX> iMadper: 但是却不收上游已经成熟的pathc...
<stardiviner> ruifeng: 唉。。。工作。。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: 你遇到啥bug了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不是啊，还是那个sb的问题
<ruifeng> stardiviner, 下班， 走了
<iMadper> O0XX: 你说secure boot?
<O0XX> iMadper: 恩
<O0XX> iMadper: 跳过验证load kernel那个居然也是ubuntu独有的...
<iMadper> O0XX: secure boot有上游成熟patch?
<O0XX> iMadper: secure level啊
<iMadper> O0XX: secure level没进上游啊.
<O0XX> iMadper: ubuntu那个patch是违反标准的
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在只有fedora/rhel在用吧.
<iMadper> O0XX: ubuntu用的是啥?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不是吧，我记得kernel里也有个类似的
<iMadper> O0XX: 毛, mjg已经不写那个patch... 放弃了.
<O0XX> iMadper: 就是加载模块的时候要验证签名
<iMadper> O0XX: 后来rh要backport那个的时候, 找的lenny强行backport...
<iMadper> O0XX: 你的系统就是标准的upstream啊, 你看看你sysfs下面有securelevel?
<O0XX> iMadper: 你说的那个是 内核树 里放个 key，然后编译模块的时候 验一
<O0XX> 下签名？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不, 我说的是完整的BSD style securelevel patchset.
<O0XX> iMadper: 哦，那不一样
<iMadper> O0XX: securelevel包含很多东西, 强制验证模块签名, 禁止s4, 禁止MSI, 禁止一些pci特性之类的.
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 还要禁止kdump.
<O0XX> iMadper: 好吧，那我理解错了
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道bcsi有啥要求.
<iMadper> O0XX: 只要能验证进去, 不需要内核安全吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不知道，我一直都不知道
<iMadper> O0XX: 我也不知道呢..
<O0XX> iMadper: 那他们就是care grub?
<iMadper> O0XX: 他们唯一关心的就是, 要不要用shim...
<O0XX> iMadper: grub安不安全管他们的系统毛事
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是啊, 内核安不安全啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: 开了sb之后, 要求你的kernel也是要安全的啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 这样？
<iMadper> O0XX: 但是我们没有那一套patchset... 还是能有未认证的内核访问的(理论上)
<iMadper> O0XX: 其实吧, 如果用shim, 一起都已经解决了吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 内核安不安全是grub管嘛
<O0XX> iMadper: 那模块安不安全要不要管？
<O0XX> iMadper: 模块不安全我写一个load进去啥都能干
<iMadper> O0XX: 对, 我就是想说, 我们要不要允许grub认证一个没有securelevel patchset的内核.
<iMadper> O0XX: 如果内核什么都允许, 那么secureboot毛意义都没有啊
<gfxmode> 我2013年在现场调试时，看到创维公司的系统，使用的是Ubuntu 8.04
<iMadper> 2013年还用804...
<iMadper> 其实我见过创维的内核patch....
<iMadper> zram相关的
<gfxmode> iMadper: 嗯，是的；企业一般不情愿换新的开台
<O0XX> iMadper: 其实倒也容易，把所有的东西都编进内核，然后关掉loadable module
<O0XX> iMadper: 是不是完美解决？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道这个项目有没有hwe的支持. 有的话让他们backport那个patchset之后, 省了好多事.
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • [北京][2015年3月28日] 开源技术大会（OSTC）报名啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468562 Hello，各位，由CSDN、腾讯、腾讯云、腾讯基金会主办的“开源技术大会 2015” （Open Source Technology Conference，简称OSTC）将于2015年3月28日在北京召开。 本次大会特色多多（具体自己看 ）
<iMadper> O0XX: ^^ ostc, 你去过没?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不去
<iMadper> O0XX: 问你取过没... 不是去不去...
<O0XX> iMadper: 没去过
<iMadper> O0XX: 我就一个问题, 有tee嘛?
<iMadper> 哦...
 * iMadper 吃西瓜去...
<O0XX> iMadper:  http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:b31bb954bd934821751bb41160f762a1
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 视频
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX: hhhh
<O0XX> iMadper: 完整版7分钟.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnwtd49GTYo
<iMadper> O0XX: 这么长...
<jiero> cherrot: 今天有什么傻事想做吗？告诉我
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女生 : 一日晚,余漫步三教平台,但见一女翩然而来,长发飘飘,不禁为之侧目。须臾走近,此女猛然停住,注视与我。余暗道,"吾岂非很帅"！但见伊睁大双眼,嘴角抽动,吾叹到"吾莫非太丑"?却见伊双目愈瞪愈大,嘴亦越张越开。吾大恐,暗道吾平日乃真君子,不曾冒犯于她,何况
<^k^>  ─> 不曾相识?吾几欲转身远遁,忽听伊大喊一声"。。。。。。埃。嚏！！！ "。伊揉揉鼻子,飘然远去。 …
<pity> happyaron: 挂线
<iMadper> ydcv 内裤
<jiero> 有什么好玩的吗？
<jiero> 丫丫。
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  21:04
<onlylove> happyaron: ping
<happyaron> onlylove: pong
<onlylove> happyaron: msg
<happyaron> onlylove: java 入门看啥书啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 只求以后能大概看懂不咋复杂的java代码
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道啊……我觉得和C差不多啊……
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 要不你试试那个21天啥的
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正你只是看个大概
<happyaron> onlylove: 还是给推荐个正经的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我写的都是测试用例，没啥复杂逻辑结构的
<happyaron> onlylove: 那种看完之后还是啥也不明白
<onlylove> happyaron: 我也不明白啊，但是我写的代码能用……
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 我到现在对面向对象的继承啥的没概念
<onlylove> happyaron: 我就一写小脚本的，你问我java^
<onlylove> happyaron: 当然，你要不追究责任的话，我无责任推荐o'reilly的书
<happyaron> 的哪本
<onlylove> happyaron: java语言入门？
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> 一会儿找找看
<happyaron> windows dhcp 不能批量修改作用域，差评
<onlylove> happyaron: http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=fwdUH0zqmxjwqr1_W4s8LO3Zyx15YFYbGfovHghs0vYMc1DnnQDZ2cZlqk1HU6upcbJEO1F46sjFUJlw5GHWMe2c41OxQYmBtVamwlhwGfO
<^k^> ⇪ w: O'Reilly Java系列书籍建议阅读顺序_百度文库
<onlylove> happyaron: 这里貌似先推java in a  nutshell
<happyaron> 好
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看java做啥？我这几天打算看完learning perl看看ruby去
<happyaron> onlylove: 赶脚一点都不会java以后很难在这行混下去啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 给子集扫扫盲
<happyaron> 给自己
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我现在用java c# 觉得差不多
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实给我python或者ruby也一样……
<happyaron> onlylove: C# 更啥也不会了
<onlylove> happyaron: 看你用多少东西
<onlylove> happyaron: 我写的c#和C没啥区别
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 艾玛几百个作用域改死我了
<onlylove> happyaron: 当然我用的类库都是别人写好的
<onlylove> happyaron: 赶紧给微软打电话，问啊，这么不人性化的东西
<happyaron> onlylove: 没license你让我情何以堪
<onlylove> 没license啊，算了……
<happyaron> 其实有点license，但个数明显差数量及
<happyaron> 数量级
<onlylove> 那和没有有区别么……
<onlylove> 微软5个客户端和10个客户端都要分开卖
<onlylove> 就像猫猫啥的卖CPU个数似的
<happyaron> onlylove: 达到一定规模的话数量级差不多即可
<happyaron> onlylove: 如果是DC的话还可以买DC license其实
<onlylove> 问题是，你是datacenter么
<happyaron> 是
<happyaron> onlylove: 哪怕是办公，也可以采购时签合同说2000用户，买1000 license，微软从此认为单位所有许可均为正版
<happyaron> 都是可以谈的
<onlylove> 狗日的金山，卡死我了
<happyaron> 该装破解装破解，签了合同license放着，微软保证不再找茬
<iMadper> happyaron: 现在美亚多少钱免运费啊?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道啊
 * iMadper 有没有人美亚凑单啊!
<onlylove> happyaron: 问题是nt6.2有完美破解么
<happyaron> onlylove: 有啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 话说，不是DC上哪去搞几百个DHCP作用域
<onlylove> happyaron: nt6.2不是8么，哪里来完美破解啊，chew那个是干掉wga破坏系统文件的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我一个用户分配一个，你能怎么着
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦那我错了
<happyaron> onlylove: removewat
<happyaron> 反正微软不找茬就不会出问题了
<onlylove> happyaron: 那样我觉得其实KMS更好点……不过要企业版
<happyaron> onlylove: 你觉得几百作用域的DHCP服务器能用windows 8 搭建么。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不能啊
<happyaron> 那就完了呗……
<happyaron> 实践中还是removewat最好
<onlylove> happyaron: windows server可以用oem7激活的我记得
<onlylove> 不过uefi的主板就蛋疼了
<happyaron> 服务器还没全进入SB时代吧
<happyaron> 大多数还不能SB启动
<onlylove> 反正我最近过手的dell都是uefi的，虽然我觉得dell的uefi做的真渣
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> onlylove: dell的uefi还渣?
<iMadper> happyaron: fujitsu/ibm/sgi早就uefi了.
<happyaron> iMadper: 跟那么贵的东西比干啥。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: hp那些安腾机器很早就efi了也
<iMadper> happyaron: 廉价的, asus服务器也uefi了..
<iMadper> happyaron: 现在hp是打死不支持uefi ,不知道为啥...
<happyaron> TAT
<happyaron> iMadper: 是不是没人写代码
<iMadper> happyaron: 那我就不知道了...
<iMadper> happyaron: fujitsu的服务器贵吗?
<happyaron> iMadper: 反正sparc的买不起
<happyaron> iMadper: 他家出x86吗
<iMadper> happyaron: 当然出了
<happyaron> 没接触过
<iMadper> happyaron: 我接触过几台... 有个1tb内存的机器, 每次启动需要20多分钟... 如果panic了之后, dump内存也需要特别久. 最烦被分配到那台了...
<ruifeng> 晚上好
<lk> 晚上好
<gfxmode_> 我只摸过ibm的x3850机器，当时安装的是Windows Server 2008 R2
<happyaron> iMadper: 牛逼
<onlylove> gfxmode: x3850不赖的机器呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 有qemu-user-static之后貌似不用买arm64板子了
<jiero> !time
<jiero> happyaron:  是一个温暖的夜晚
<happyaron> jiero: 咋
 * jiero 退掉了 raspberry pi 2 订单。
 * jiero 买了一个1TB硬盘。
 * jiero 就是一个胆小鬼。
<gfxmode> happyaron: 应该有arm64的模拟器吧
<happyaron> gfxmode: 之前用qemu虚拟机觉得不方便
<happyaron> gfxmode: 有了qemu-user-static之后无痛了，于是就不在乎了……
<gfxmode> happyaron: nice，那一定很方便调试，但是写好项目后，还是需要用实体arm板子运行，好一点
<happyaron> 那种可以借用一下测试
<happyaron> 平时就不需要了
<ruifeng> 竟然没人说话 。。
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你不是东8的？
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 是的啊
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 记得之前跟你聊过 。  很久没上了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 额 你是
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 我之前还是这个名字
<ruifeng> 。。。
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 本站主数据：新疆乌鲁木齐市 电信
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不记得了
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 你咋看的我在乌鲁木齐
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你的ip
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 哦
 * gebjgd 吃晚饭
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你竟然还没睡觉
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 睡的迟么
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 赞   年轻就是任性
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 年轻的时候你找病  年老的时候病找你
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 你不也没睡吗
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不在东8区
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 都习惯了
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 哦
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你们那里有雾霾么
<roylez> gebjgd: 德国佬死远点
<gebjgd> roylez, 澳洲佬你好
<roylez> gebjgd: 我在大兲朝，卢瑟
<gebjgd> roylez, 赞  人生赢家
<roylez> gebjgd: 那必须滴
<ruifeng> 好屌
<ruifeng> 睡了，大神们
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_YUw7jM90M&pxtry=1
<gebjgd> NoIE, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_YUw7jM90M&pxtry=1
<NoIE> gebjgd: 总觉得什么事情一有人民网搀和，就会变味儿。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 没没 看看  拍的不错
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-01
<kivy>  /topic
<yunfan> imtxc: 你的do vps有碰到自己重启的情况么？
<gfxmode> 谁有Ubuntu 9.04的Cosmos主题的动态壁纸，我找不到了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 自动挂载硬盘侧边显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468568 开机硬盘挂载后就在侧边栏有个图标显示，如何让他不显示？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Higeo — 2015-03-01 9:46
<yunfan> @雲中上師
<yunfan> ：今天上海纽约大学开学，在狄宇宙带领下参观校舍，见校领导。设施没话说，且不用翻墙，图书馆谈不上，但书可直接从纽约调来。真大学有大楼之学也。据说报名量极大，所以学生质量好，半数国内录取。教学要求严格，教师群体以以色列知名学者为多，因环境待遇都远过以色列。这当然是试验，希望能
<yunfan> 持续久远。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不见另一舰 : 一位海军上将率领两艘巡洋舰出航。一天,他喝酒后到甲板上视察,一边举着望远镜看,一边对陪同说:"这支舰队应该有两艘巡洋舰,怎么不见了另外一艘?" 等了一会儿,将军见没人回答,便大光其火:"怎么啦?另一艘到哪去了?笨蛋！ " 陪同鼓足勇气,结结巴巴地
<^k^>  ─> 说:"报告长官！舰……舰在您……您脚下！ "
<GODDOG> 冒泡 挂机
<tolerious> o.o
<tolerious> .
<iMadper`> lpy: .
<lpy> iMadper: 哦
<lpy> iMadper: 最近经常断网
<tolerious> 是的
<iMadper> lp
<iMadper> lpy: 没有的事儿
<lpy> iMadper: 我说我家
<iMadper> lpy: 啥时候再来帝都玩?
<iMadper> lpy: 跟我一起去写yp网站吧.
<lpy> iMadper: 4号去看妹子
<lpy> iMadper: 好
<iMadper> lpy: 赞!
<iMadper> lpy: RoR啊
<lpy> iMadper: 妹子3月底才 checkout。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 还有一个多月
<iMadper> lpy: 错了, 刚好一个月
<lpy> iMadper: RoR
 * iMadper 日子过的好快. 
<iMadper> lpy: 是啊. RoR
<lpy> iMadper: 我就去看妹子，6号就回来
<iMadper> lpy: 昂.
<lpy> iMadper: 可以啊不过我得看看 Ruby
<lpy> iMadper: 我先找份有钱的实习。。。
<iMadper> lpy: ruby挺难的, RoR可是简单的很.
<lpy> iMadper: ç©·æ­»
<lpy> iMadper: 推荐？
<lpy> iMadper: 十八摸目测已挂
<iMadper> lpy: 没有给你推荐的. 我倒是有个自己想去的
<lpy> iMadper: [挥手]
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 去小米实习吧.
<lpy> 有道理
<iMadper> lpy: 小米有钱, 真有钱.
<iMadper> lpy: 这个频道里有个小米的, 忘了是哪个了. if_e1se <- 是这个吗?
<lpy> iMadper: OwO
<lpy> iMadper: 好像都是北京上海。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 你要汕头啊?
<iMadper> lpy: 难度大.
<lpy> iMadper: 不不不
<lpy> 广州或者深圳最好
<iMadper> lpy: 那个 "string"[0..3] = '' 这种东西, 有办法避免拷贝嘛?
<lpy> 北京上海得租房子麻烦
<iMadper> lpy: 哦草, 你再广州深圳都有房子啊!
<lpy> iMadper: 别人的房子
<iMadper> lpy: 哦草, 上海也有很多别人的房子啊. 我去上海, 整个上海都是别人的房子.
<yunfan> lpy: 你可以买个集装箱房 1万多
<lpy> iMadper: 滚犊子
<lpy> iM
<lpy> iMadper: 哈哈哈哈
<yunfan> 只要有地方放就行
<lpy> iMadper: ç©·
<lpy> iMadper: 别闹
<lpy> iMadper: 快先帮我想个实习
<iMadper> lpy: "string"[0..3] = ''   这个语句, 如果前面的字符串有40MB长, 这个操作会变得格外的慢, 有办法快速删除前三个字幕嘛?
<lpy> iMadper: 不知道。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 不会ruby
<lpy> iMadper: 吃饭先
<iMadper> lpy: py也没办法避免
<freeflying> iMadper: 周日也在啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 是啊.
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 计算机哪点事儿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468569 蜗牛在写C语言。我这边写汇编的语言。让大家更多了解计算机知识。增加对语言的运用，认识解决计算机问题的能力。 知识能力有限。有不对的地方，希望多多指教。 有人拆过机械的闹钟吗？拆开研究一下里面
<kandu> iMadper: ror 很多远程机会啊
<iMadper> kandu: 是啊.
<kandu> iMadper: 很多人边旅行边 ror, 看得好羡慕
<kandu> iMadper: 刚那个，我是自己写 buf 库。删掉前面的话，仅仅移一下“开始” pos, 然后直到空洞很大了，比如超过 1/2 或者 1/4 了再移动下。这样不用每次删掉前面的东西都移动内存
<iMadper> kandu: 仅移动开始pos <-  这个怎么做到呢?
<gfxmode> 指针或者index索引
<iMadper> kandu: 还是说, 你重写整个库, 所有的类似find/index/sub/gsub都自己写, 然后读取pos
<iMadper> kandu: 让每个方法都先读取pos, 然后取字符串切片后半部分进行函数调用?
<iMadper> gfxmode: 具体?
<kandu> iMadper: http://paste.debian.net/158893/
<iMadper> gfxmode: 我改完了的数据还要继续用的, 但是这个数据的this指针指向的是完整的字符串.
<kandu> iMadper: 你都有这个需求了，一般都自己弄一套了
<iMadper> kandu: 昂... ... 也只有这样了
<gfxmode> 这个类似堆栈了 堆栈可以用链表或数组实现
<iMadper> gfxmode: 然后所有字符串的方法都自己实现一遍. 那我干脆用c好了.
<gfxmode> iMadper: 更高级语言的string也是这样实现的
<iMadper> gfxmode: 你没明白我的意思.
<iMadper> kandu: 昂, 自己弄一个库... 那就搞复杂了...
<kandu> iMadper: 可事情本来就这么复杂啊
<kandu> iMadper: 普通的库开发者哪能伺候你这种拿 40MB 的 string 玩的大爷啊
<iMadper> kandu: ... 现在ruby都是每次改动字符串直接生成个新的字符串, 对于这么大的string效率奇低... 估计gc也得经常工作.
<^k^> 新 Mint • 精简安装mint17.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468571 有个小固态硬盘仅8G，而mint17最低要求8.5G的空间。这种情况能安装么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2015-03-01 15:23
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu写的HTML在火狐中打开后没法出现JavaScript的效果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468572 问题如上，自己刚用Ubuntu让后写了一个HTML然后用在终端中用火狐浏览器打开.html文件后没法显示我写的JavaScript的效果，js文件已经跟.html文件关联了啊，不知道是浏览器的插件问题
<^k^>  ─> 还是我少装什么东西了啊？我刚用Ubuntu，哪位哥哥给指导下哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 熊熊小媛妞 — …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 菜鸟妹求问啊啊啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468573 刚装了个Ubuntu然后下载软件的时候除下了图中的情况啊，让我打开啥应用程序啊，不应该直接就在这个框里面就有下载的软件我直接点击下载就行了吗？我看网上是这样的，哪位哥哥给教一下 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 熊熊小媛妞 — 2015-03-01 16:01
<onlylove> 40M的string……
<if_e1se> iMadper: 兄，约么？
<iMadper> if_e1se: 不约...
<if_e1se> iMadper: 已辜负 。。。
<iMadper> .. ...
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那是什么东西
<onlylove> gebjgd: 啥，40m的string？往上翻log
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没有
<gebjgd> 发现有好多老外找的中国老婆长的都很丑，以前一直以为老外和中国人的审美不同，我一朋友的同事有次问他的外国朋友为什么你们外国人找的中国女的都那么丑呢，老外回答，因为漂亮的英语不好。
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你这个是你自己问的？
<jiero> gebjgd:  。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  我发现程序员真的很厉害。
 * jiero 佩服 onlylove  gebjgd
<jiero> 能这么久都干同类的事情。
<jiero> 而且是用脑力的同类的事情。
<onlylove> jiero: 我不是程序员，没必要佩服我
<jiero> onlylove: 。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你要佩服，应该佩服财务这种
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。不会吧。我不喜欢金融系统。所以不会崇拜。。。
<jiero> 说错，是不会佩服。
<jiero> onlylove: 我其实一直不明白为什么会计软件不自己生成，还要人参与。后来理解是。可以不负责。可以赚钱。这就够了。
 * jiero 极度鄙视金融。
<gebjgd> onlylove, twitter上的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不过欧美人娶的中国女人 确实长的难看的多
 * jiero 这一点就否定了几乎所有女人。。
<gebjgd> 准备看纸牌屋
<onlylove> gebjgd: 他们审美观确实不一样啊，比方说觉得单眼皮好看，觉得有雀斑好看，
<jiero> onlylove: 单眼皮确实没啥关系。雀斑是啥风俗。。。
 * jiero 没碰过雀斑
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM别问我，问觉得好看的美国人去
<jiero> onlylove: 因为其实中国人脸皮最厚了。
 * jiero 觉得背地里中国人脸皮是相当的厚。
<onlylove> jiero: 我还是那句话，会说话说话，不会说话roll egg
<gfxmode> 昨天看了下五十度灰 那个女主角也有雀斑
<gebjgd> onlylove, 谁说的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 审美是一样的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 雀斑不是问题
<gebjgd> onlylove, 关键在气质和相貌
<gshmu> 谁能告诉我 这个bug需要怎么修复
<gshmu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1346269?comments=all  指导下
<gebjgd> gshmu, reboot=b
<gebjgd> gshmu, 试试看
<gshmu> 求详细点
<gebjgd> gshmu, http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/08/04/howto-fix-linux-hangfreeze-during-reboots-and-restarts/
<onlylove> gebjgd: 如果按你说的，那还不是语言问题，漂亮的英语不好
<^k^> ⇪ w: Resolve Linux freeze or hang issues during reboot, restart, shutdown | Debian Ubuntu Linux Solutions Blog
<gebjgd> gshmu, 内核参数
<gebjgd> gshmu, 5年前我有过这个问题
<gebjgd> gshmu, 新的内核我的一台本子没有这个问题了
<gshmu> 不是语言问题 我用的全英文
<gshmu> 我新组的电脑 e3v31231 B85plus 2.0
<gebjgd> gshmu, 正常
<gebjgd> gshmu, 他没和你说话
<gebjgd> onlylove, 漂亮的一般都在想怎么美 怎么好看  怎么勾引男人
<gshmu> 他是谁？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 她们需要应付太多的男人的追求
<gebjgd> gshmu, onlylove
<gebjgd> gshmu, http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/08/04/howto-fix-linux-hangfreeze-during-reboots-and-restarts/
<gebjgd> gshmu, 去读
<gshmu> 我辞职了 闭关中
<gshmu> 正在看了
<gshmu> 结果被个关机外加个显卡驱动 弄得有些烦了
<gebjgd> gshmu, 这也算问题
<gebjgd> gshmu, 很普通的
<gebjgd> gshmu, 显卡驱动有什么问题
<gshmu> 主要是以前没弄过 驱动装好后 内核自己更新了 然后挂了
<gebjgd> gshmu, n卡？
<onlylove> gshmu: 更新完kernel，再装下驱动
<gshmu> 再就是 nvidia 进不了命令行
<gebjgd> gshmu, 活该
<onlylove> gebjgd: ……不至于吧你
<gebjgd> gshmu, intel amd表示没有压力
<gebjgd> onlylove, 所以我从来不买n卡
<gshmu> 进不了命令行，没法装驱动
<gebjgd> onlylove, 性能差点 差点了  踏实
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那样intel最保险
<gebjgd> onlylove, 谁说的  a卡台式机表示毫无压力
<gshmu> 折腾啊，以前都是折腾Ubuntu 这次算是被折腾了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 天天steam
<dchxcrow> 现在折腾什么 ？
<gshmu> gebjgd: 这个参数在哪儿加，表示一遍看完没找到
<gebjgd> gshmu, 内核后面
<gebjgd> gshmu, grub
<gebjgd> gshmu, 你真白
<gebjgd> gshmu, 刚用Ubuntu几天？
<gshmu> 一年了吧
<gshmu> 这次问题真多，以前表示没问题
<gshmu> NumLock Biso设置开，可是进到Ubuntu自动变为关了
<gebjgd> gshmu, 普通用户  非it从业者？
<gshmu> 我是IT从业者，只是以前没出问题
<gebjgd> gshmu, 那要鄙视你下了
<gebjgd> gshmu, 这种折腾Linux的水平要被其他人笑话的
<gshmu> gebjgd:  是这个文件么 sudo vim /etc/default/grub  不知道往哪儿加
<gshmu> 术业有专攻，所以我来找人指点
<jiero> gebjgd: 我发现的一件事是，女孩子在大学学会打扮的可能性非常大。。。
<gebjgd> gshmu, google
<gebjgd> jiero, 在欧美是小学
<jiero> gebjgd: 看她们入学的装扮和大三的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 说的是巨大变化。
<jiero> gebjgd: 欧美那基本是中学突然聚变。
<gebjgd> jiero, 小学
<jiero> gebjgd: 小学不让浓妆吧。。。
<gshmu> 关机了，一会儿再来。  gebjgd 先谢了
<jiero> gebjgd: 是不是美国和欧洲不一样的？
<gebjgd> jiero, 没人管
<gebjgd> jiero, 这是自由
<jiero> gebjgd: 教会学校一般不这么做。。。
<gshmu> gebjgd: 改过了，关机还是重启了
<jiero> gebjgd: 反正我很少知道小学生会化妆。
<gebjgd> jiero, 那还有教会学校啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 私立学校很多都是
<gebjgd> gshmu, 什么意思？
<gebjgd> gshmu, 关机变成重启了？
<gshmu> 就是改了后，关机还是重启了
<jiero> gshmu: 你要学会用 了 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 他是日本人
<jiero> .
<gebjgd> jiero, 普通话说的不好不要介意
<gshmu> jiero: /etc/default/grub  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="reboot=b" 人后 update-trub 关机
<jiero> 其实 ”了“ 能不用就不用。。。
<gshmu> jiero: 这个操作没问题吧
<jiero> 不懂呢。
<gebjgd> gshmu, 上新的内核
<gebjgd> gshmu, 1404有3.18内核
<gshmu> gebjgd: 我仔细看 reboot=b 仅适用32位系统，我是64位系统
<gshmu> 是不是该挨个试试参数呢？
<gebjgd> gshmu, 是3.16内核
<jiero> gshmu:  如果不是台式机或者改变习惯，只做 suspend
<gebjgd> gshmu, 或者上最新的内核 vanilla kernel自己编译
<gebjgd> jiero, 和习惯有毛关系
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。这么麻烦。
<jiero> gebjgd: 直接硬件按关机钮哈~
<gebjgd> jiero, 天朝不让你翻墙 你就开始改变习惯？
<jiero> gebjgd: 嗯。可以啊。
<gebjgd> jiero, 赞
<jiero> gebjgd: 要原创更多呗。
<gebjgd> jiero, 跟原创有毛关系
<gebjgd> jiero, 说的是信息知情权
<gshmu> 3.13.0-46-generic  gebjgd: 台式机，然后，suspend 也是重启，sleep也是
<gebjgd> gshmu, 上3.16内核
<gebjgd> gshmu, 在源里面
<gshmu> 我试试
<gshmu> gebjgd: 更新内核重启，鼠标键盘都不能用，指点下
<iMadper> gshmu: rollback到老内核就没事了?
<gshmu> 是的
<gshmu> 我在源里装的然后update-grub
<gshmu> 新内核 动不了，就选择回来了
<iMadper> 没道理啊.
<gebjgd> gshmu, 你装内核对么？
<iMadper> 动不了是panic了吧
<gshmu> 源里装的
<iMadper> 能进入图形界面?
<gshmu> 刚才到登录界面了
<gshmu> 分辨率不对，然后鼠标键盘都不能动 我重启了
<gshmu> linux-image-3.16-30-generic 这个包，应该不会错吧
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 可以设置关闭dolphin的快捷键吗？怎么做呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468574 可以设置关闭dolphin的快捷键吗？怎么做呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 syhchosen — 2015-03-01 18:03
<iMadper> gshmu: 昂, 你设备太少, 调试不了.
<iMadper> gshmu: 要是有usb debug dongle还可以看看是什么问题
<gshmu> 没有
<jiero> gebjgd: 大多数中国人去外面是抄袭获取开放信息骗经费的吧。
<gshmu> 我做法对么？
<gebjgd> gshmu, 你装的什么内核
<iMadper> gshmu: 你是14.10?
<gshmu> linux-image-3.16-30-generic
<gshmu> 14.04
<gebjgd> gshmu, 不是有31么
<iMadper> 14.04为啥会有3.16的kernel?
<gebjgd> linux-image-3.16.0-31-generic
<gebjgd> iMadper, 你不知道？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我不知道啊.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 1404.02出来了
<gebjgd> iMadper, 带了新的内核
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哦.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 手动自愿升级
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我对ubuntu完全无了解
<gebjgd> iMadper, 不需要了解  用就是了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 昂.
<gshmu> 我刚只看见31的32位版本 便只装了30
<gshmu> 我再试下
<gebjgd> gshmu, 用不用我帮你实验下
<gshmu> gebjgd: 不用了
<gshmu> 只要我方法没错就好
<jiero> gshmu:  确认一下，你的源选择；确认一下，三重 linux-headers 有没问题； 另外我的最新版本是 3.13.0-46 确实没看到 3.16
<gebjgd> jiero, lts有3.16了  自己去看release note
<gshmu> jiero: 确认有3.16 我的源是ustc
<gshmu> 三重 linux-headers  是什么？
<jiero> gshmu: 抱歉，是检验。  headers 和 image 版本号是否一样。
<gshmu> 一样
<gshmu> 不过是14.04.1
<gshmu> 不是.2
<jiero> 这么一看，让我删除了3.13.0-26 到 39的一堆。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 然后你机器起不来了？
<jiero> onlylove:  如果是，我就用grub修复了。。。只好。
<jiero> onlylove: 今天我还是没学会任何技能。
<gshmu> 确认新内核下 鼠标 键盘 网络 驱动应该都有问题
<jiero> gshmu: 。。。你的旧内核还在吧。是不是没启用。
<gshmu> jiero: 旧内核还在，
 * gebjgd 厕所ing
<gshmu> 我换到旧内核才得以进来，怎么启用？
<jiero> gshmu: 你换到旧内核才进去，那不就是用的旧内核么。。。
<gshmu> jiero: 怎么启用？
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐
<jiero> gshmu: 不知道。
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐在做什么？
<roylez> jiero: 在上海的一个小破旅馆里上网
<gshmu> 是不是我少装了一个包呢，比如 extra
<gebjgd> gshmu, 不要对半懂不懂的人产生攻击
<iMadper> gshmu: 你有dkms嘛?
<gshmu> 没有攻击，只是我自己发现 还有个包 linux-image-extra-3.16....
<iMadper> gshmu: 你有pre-compiled driver嘛?
<jiero> iMadper: 看到 [18:52]	gshmu	确认新内核下 鼠标 键盘 网络 驱动应该都有问题
<gshmu> 我再试试重启，一会儿来
<jiero> gshmu: 全部重新更新 apt-get update && upgrade
<jiero> 这个命令一定不能用的~
<gshmu> 我确认都是最新
<gshmu> 重启了  一会儿来
<gebjgd> 赞  果然如此
<gebjgd> 新的16内核驱动不全
<gshmu> 我又来了，更新内核多装了个包，图形界面登录卡住了， 然后命令行下关机 又重启了
<gshmu> gebjgd: 我表示无语了
<gebjgd> gshmu, 恭喜
<gebjgd> gshmu, 自己编译vanilla kernel吧
<gshmu> gebjgd: 恭喜什么
<gshmu> gebjgd: 你能不能先教我下，怎么将grub默认进入的改为旧内核？
<gshmu> 新内核 这次驱动没问题了，少了个exten包
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教shell查找并去注释问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468575 Code: #[community] #Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist #[multilib] #Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist #[multilib-testing] #Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist 请教如何用找到multilib的那两行并去注释变成以下的样子？ 我现在的方法是用grep找到[m
<^k^>  ─> ultilib]的行号, 让后用sed去掉那两行的# 请问有更简单的方法直接用sed查找替换，谢谢了 Code: #[communit …
<gebjgd> gshmu, options
<jiero> 感觉有的人真有病。。。竟然下载超过11GB的书。。。
<jiero> 哈哈哈
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐呀。
<roylez> jiero: 书看不完呢...
<jiero> roylez:  当然，就好象游戏玩不完一样，什么都只能选择。直到我们自身就是互联网的一部分~
<jiero> 选择是无限的。
<microcai> hi
<microcai> looooooooooooooooooooooog time no see
<^k^> microcai:点点点.  19:52
<roylez> jiero: 年初下了资治通鉴，到现在才看到3%，后面还有想看的奥德赛，六祖坛论，金刚经，都不知道到哪年才能看了
<roylez> jiero: 最坑的是资治通鉴太好看，还想看第二遍，不知道有没有命看
<jiero> roylez:  经常会觉得wikipedia太好看了，一条一条翻过去，一晚上。。。
<roylez> jiero: 你这是病，得治
<jiero> roylez:  哦哦。。。所以记忆力多么重要呀。
<gebjgd> gshmu, 问题解决了？
<jiero> microcai: 认识你的不多了
<gshmu> gebjgd: 没有
<gebjgd> gshmu, 新内核也不行？
<gebjgd> gshmu, 赞
<gshmu> 不行
<jiero> gshmu: 删除老内核。
<gebjgd> gshmu, 自己上vanilla吧
<roylez> jiero: 记忆力有多少都不够用
<gshmu> 新内核不行，删了老内核是不是找死？
<roylez> jiero: 一切如梦幻泡影，留下终究是空
<jiero> roylez: 我能理解。
<jiero> roylez: 你我都能死在机器人的掌控中
<jiero> roylez: 所以好好享受人生吧。如果
<roylez> jiero: 你哪里懂了
<gebjgd> gshmu, 新内核如何不行？
<gshmu> 图形界面登录后卡住了，命令行界面关机仍旧重启了
<jiero> roylez: 理解，不是懂。
<gebjgd> gshmu, 3.16.0-31-generic
<gshmu> 是这个内核
<gshmu> 还有linux-image-exten-3.16-31-generic
<gebjgd> gshmu, 没用过n卡
<gshmu> 你觉得这个是N卡的问题么？
<jiero> gshmu: 可能。
<gshmu> 我一直听说N卡比较好。。。
<jiero> gshmu: 时间会改变一切。
<gshmu> 我一直觉得Linux最好，可是这几天给折腾的。。。
<jiero> gshmu: 首先选好硬件，然后其实就没啥折腾了。
<gshmu> 什么样的硬件好？
<jiero> gshmu: 公开支持linux的
<roylez> jiero: http://easyread.ph.126.net/7h-2mGPKsXCMLSW5xp2NOA==/7917048868964309119.jpg
<gshmu> i5加核显好么？
<gshmu> jiero: 我就没找到几个公开支持的
<jiero> gshmu: 那就不选呗。
<gshmu> 或许我对硬件不是很懂，以前都是i5核显
<jiero> gshmu: 那些就排除好了~
<jiero> gshmu: 比如 微软的 surface pro 3
<gshmu> 这次选了e3v31231 显卡不是我自己选的，邻居帮我租的
<gfxmode> gshmu: ArchLinux升级时不会出这种问题
<gshmu> 我要组台式机啊
<jiero> gshmu: 噢。那就别选国内定制的主板，选公版
<gshmu> gfxmode: 这是建议我换ArchLinux么？
<jiero> gshmu: 什么独特技术超频之类的全都不要
<gshmu> 主板是华硕的 B85 plus 2.0
<gfxmode> gshmu: 我感觉Archlinux在版本升级上，做得比Ubuntu好
<gshmu> 我cpu 10%都用不到
<microcai> jiero:  what ? 死了?
<gshmu> gfxmode: 我还试了SUSE 依旧没关机
<iMadper> microcai: yoooo, 好久不见你来了
<microcai> iMadper: 恩
<roylez> jiero: http://easyread.ph.126.net/KZHc6e5NQdCsIurYZi-m7g==/7916746503267421580.jpg
<gshmu> 用disk image writer写了个黑苹果，启动都不能
<roylez> iMadper: 他一来你就 Yoooooo~~~~~
 * microcai iMadper: 过来炫耀下, 我用 4k 显示器咯~~~~
<iMadper> microcai: 办公室俩...
<iMadper> microcai: 破马都用了一年了...
<iMadper> microcai: 你这速度有点儿慢啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何优化chrome字体显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468577 相同版本的chrome，相同字体，在linux mint 17.1上显示网页效果很好，在ubuntu14.10上显示效果很差，看来Ubuntu的中文字体渲染比linux mint差很多呀。 请问各位高手，在ubuntu14.10上如何优化chrome的字体显示效果？
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 skyking — 2015-03-01 19:59
<jiero> roylez: 第二张图没看懂呀。
<gebjgd> gshmu, 自己上vanilla 内核
<gebjgd> gshmu, 试试看就知道了
<roylez> jiero: 狗以为遇到了熊，果断装死
<gshmu> gebjgd: 能说的具体点么，是自己编译么？
<iMadper> roylez:  ... ...
<gebjgd> gshmu, 恩那
<jiero> roylez: ...太不像了。。。
<gebjgd> gshmu, google下教程一大把
<gshmu> 有好的教程没有，给份看看
<roylez> jiero: 你的狗眼不好使了
<gebjgd> gshmu, 你都在墙外了  还不自己google
<gshmu> gebjgd:  为什么是？ vanilla
<jiero> gshmu: 说了这些，大概就是主板问题，问话华硕呗。
<gebjgd> gshmu, wikipeida
<gebjgd> gshmu, wikipedia 自己读
<gshmu> 千错万错，不该将组电脑的权交给不懂Linux的
<microcai> iMadper:  4k 感觉怎样?
<gshmu> 凄惨红的显卡，。。。
<microcai> iMadper:  终于找到有别人也用 4k 了, 和没用过 4k 的人实在没法沟通啊!
<jiero> microcai: 4K 电视算不算？
<gebjgd> gshmu, 其实还是你自己的问题
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> microcai: 还好啊. 没啥特别的...
<gshmu> 是我自己的问题
<iMadper> microcai: 4k老用户应该算是破马
<iMadper> microcai: 把字体调大一些, 当1080p用...
<jiero> 对。 破马是游戏玩家。
<gebjgd> 4k有用么现在
<jiero> 破马是在windows上用4K的达人吗？
<gshmu> gebjgd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild 这个教程好么？
<jiero> gebjgd: 有用呀。玩那种随意调窗口大小的即时战略游戏最管用了。
<microcai> iMadper: 没见识过 4k 的人是不知道那细腻的文字显示效果的
<jiero> microcai: 怎么可能，手机呀手机呀。
<gebjgd> 字体太小了  受不了
<gebjgd> 而且不喜欢离屏幕太近
<microcai> iMadper:  这不是就有 gebjgd 这个人么.. 哈哈
<jiero> microcai: 摆上4台7寸 的236 ppi 的平板当屏幕！
<microcai> 没办法和 gebjgd 这种人沟通呢!
<gebjgd> microcai, 恩那
<gebjgd> microcai, 你现在没转java吧
<jiero> 噢。窄边的 4台 8寸平板。
<microcai> gebjgd:  说字小的, 不知道可以调节 DPI 么?
<gebjgd> microcai, 还在爱c++?
<gebjgd> microcai, 调了之后4k还有什么意义？
<gebjgd> microcai, 1080都够大了  扭动脖子都是问题
<jiero> gebjgd: dpi调整到 190吧。
<microcai> gebjgd:  意义? 就是用更多的像素去显示字体, 字体非常细腻
<gebjgd> microcai, 除非你平铺
<jiero> microcai: 壕。
<microcai> 再也不用折腾啥 字体配置了
<gebjgd> microcai, 我向来不铺
<microcai> 任何字体都很好看
<jiero> microcai: 鄙视你，就这样的审美，什么任何字体都好看。
<jiero> linux默认的拉圾就不好看。。。
<microcai> 彻底告别字体发虚问题
<jiero> freesans freeserif
<jiero> 都是拉圾。。。
<iMadper> 我首先要解决的是视力模糊...
<iMadper> 其次才是字体发虚...
<roylez> iMadper: 少 Yoooooo~ 一点，视力就不会模糊
<iMadper> roylez: ... .. 扎西最近干啥呢?
<roylez> iMadper: 追美剧，看书
<jiero> roylez:  周游列国，写出裂国志
<iMadper> roylez: 赞.
<jiero> iMadper: 还是富一代好对吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 不, 还是你这种富二代好
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 你羡慕我？
<gebjgd> jiero, 谁不羡慕你？
<gebjgd> jiero, 二代人人值得羡慕
<iMadper> jiero: 我拼死拼活的为了口饭吃... 如何不羡慕你...
<jiero> gebjgd 。。。认识我的人会羡慕我么？一个不会享乐的人。
<microcai> 同样的 28寸显示器,  4k 和 1080p 你选哪个个? 价钱一样的.
<jiero> iMadper: ...
<gebjgd> microcai, 必然4k
<microcai> 那么把那个 4k DPI  调高了当 1080p 用, 字体更细腻, 难道有错?
<gebjgd> microcai, 没有  太对了
<gebjgd> microcai, 哪里有这么便宜的4k？
<jiero> gebjgd: 打电话给dell，我要特价。
<microcai> 当然, 如果你坚持使用不支持 DPI调节 的 windows , 不得不买 1080p 的用,  我也没办法
<iMadper> gebjgd: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/306635  其实4k不算贵
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 适合在美用户：Dell 戴尔 28 Ultra HD 28寸4K显示器 $299_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<jiero> iMadper: ...
<jiero> iMadper: 你确实在这里算穷的了。
<iMadper> jiero: 除了那几个杂碎, 我已经是最穷的了.
<jiero> ...
<gebjgd> iMadper, 267.0369 EUR 够贵了
<jiero>  iMadper  ... 好吧我承认我是杂碎。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不不不, 你不是.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 关键问题是我的显示屏才100欧买的  267欧我直接进新的显卡抽游戏了
<iMadper> gebjgd: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/96985
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ NEC MultiSync PA271W-BK 27寸专业显示器（P-IPS、2560*1440、广色域） $749_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<gebjgd> iMadper, 壕  求介绍工作
 * jiero 为了买个1TB硬盘替代80GB的移动硬盘装系统，退掉了好不容易下决心买的 raspberry pi 2
<iMadper> gebjgd: 过来帮 jiero 拎包啊
<gebjgd> iMadper, 我看行   能月薪5w软民币么
<iMadper> gebjgd: 拎包, 提鞋, 打伞, 开门
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我觉得可以吧
<jiero> 。。。看着信用卡上 ￥800 账单范畴。我从哪里去弄来 ￥800。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 月薪5w  13个月工资  必须30天年假
<gebjgd> jiero, 不许装穷
<iMadper> gebjgd: 月薪8w, 15个月工资, 不给年假
<jiero> gebjgd: ...你卖了我吧。。。
<gebjgd> iMadper, 不去
<gebjgd> iMadper, 年假是必须的  不然什么时候旅游去
<iMadper> gebjgd: 但是你走了谁拎包?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 也是
<jiero> gebjgd: 为啥？明显 8w 15月工资更好呀。
<gebjgd> iMadper, 让 jiero 变性 我凑合下
<jiero> gebjgd: 都是只干1年？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你变性 我就干
<jiero> 什么？
<jiero> 。。。。。。
<jiero> 你们在调戏我。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 算了。笑笑结束了。
 * jiero 最近几天确实很沉沦，觉得真的人是会对比的。
 * jiero 碰到了许多许多人。确实对比的说，还是有些难受的。
 * jiero 想起微波炉里有可可。。。
<jiero> 这是第二次加热了。都没喝。。。总是被遗忘。
<onlylove> 擦，差点忘了给信用卡还款……
<jiero> onlylove: 自动呗。
<onlylove> jiero: 自动你妹啊，账单额度超过借记卡余额了
<onlylove> jiero: 春节刷多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 有钱人
<onlylove> iMadper: 借记卡里面一共500块，有钱你妹
<jiero> onlylove: 有钱人。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 二代，滚粗
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM才是有钱人
<jiero> onlylove:  你这么聪明的人，都刷多了。
<iMadper> onlylove: 我借记卡里也就几十
<jiero> onlylove iMadper 。。。你们借记卡怎么那么少钱？
<iMadper> jiero: 因为我没钱啊.
<onlylove> iMadper: 少了扣小额账户管理费
<jiero> onlylove iMadper 说。你们把钱都投到哪里去了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 那我也没办法啊
<jiero> iMadper onlylove  卡里放0元就没有管理费了吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 0久了销户
<iMadper> jiero: 昂, 但是会被销卡.然后我的工资就打不进来了
<onlylove> jiero: 你484傻
<jiero> onlylove iMadper 有流水就不会消除吧。
<iMadper> onlylove: 公积金联名卡免小额管理费的
<jiero> onlylove iMadper 你们说的是啥银行呀。
<iMadper> jiero: 所有银行. 公积金联名卡免小额管理费
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。我总是没记得有小额管理费。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我信用卡绑定的那张不是联名
<onlylove> iMadper: 是银行和信用卡一起过来的那个
<jiero> 除招商银行和平安银行外的大多数股份制银行则暂不收取
<iMadper> onlylove: 主要是看你的工资卡
<jiero> 浦发银行小额账户管理费暂不收取。
<jiero> 公积金是什么
<iMadper> 现在公积金贷款的利息是4.0, 随便买个理财都是6了, 赶紧贷出来然后赚利息差
<jiero> iMadper:  理财。我买了那些都是18个月的。。。好久。一点点回来。感觉有些不爽。看着说收益率高12%
<iMadper> jiero: 12的收益很高了, 基本是p2p贷款的级别了.
<iMadper> jiero: 小心人家跑路.
<jiero> iMadper: 就是p2p的呀。
<iMadper> jiero: p2p风险太高.
<jiero> iMadper:  噢。
<jiero> iMadper: 算了，反正都套上了~
<jiero> iMadper:  还有2500元等好多个月才能回来。
<iMadper> jiero: 你12%的收益, 表示另外一端是16%左右的贷款利率, 一般大家用不起这么贵的利率(公积金贷款4%, 商业贷款6%) 去p2p贷款的都是银行已经拒绝贷款给他们了的.
<jiero> iMadper: 一般就是了。
<jiero> iMadper: 个人贷款。
<jiero> gshmu 的那个问题 - 华硕 DIGI+ VRM数字供电控制 - 4 相数字供电设计,系统长效稳定
<jiero> 不是公版，问题多
<jiero> iMadper:  钱呀呀。还是直接和别人一起做生意好用。。。买东西。
<jiero> yunfan roylez  在中国开个开源制造工厂 -  。- 会怎么样？
<onlylove> 我其实挺佩服 gshum的，虽然想支持国货，但是真心不敢买凄惨红
<jiero> onlylove: 那不是他买的。。。是他邻居。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。对了买游戏显卡买什么好？
<onlylove> jiero: 索泰，华硕，迪兰恒进，讯景
<onlylove> jiero: 没事别碰凄惨红
<jiero> onlylove: 型号？
<onlylove> jiero: 不管是主板还是显卡
<onlylove> jiero: 照着1500块软妹币来就好
<iMadper> 蓝宝
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。比我整机都贵。否决。
<iMadper> 迪兰恒进
 * jiero 不买了。
<iMadper> 别买昂达, 别买凄惨红
<onlylove> jiero: 草，你要买游戏显卡，没个一千块你好意思说是游戏显卡？
 * jiero cpu+主板+ram+机箱+硬盘合计都不到1000.
<onlylove> jiero: 你要不买过气货，gtx460
<onlylove> jiero: 或者AMD的HD7790
<jiero> onlylove: ... CPU是奔腾G830好像~
<onlylove> jiero: 拉倒吧，就你这破CPU一票游戏可以直接干掉，什么显卡都没用
<onlylove> jiero: 你玩扫雷去吧
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  怎么可能。这比很多笔记本的要强了吧。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不服？事实如此
<onlylove> jiero: 强毛线，我的笔记本是I5的
<onlylove> jiero: 不说别的，我现在这个机器，4200块
<onlylove> jiero: 够买你几个，自己算
<onlylove> jiero: 我换掉的那个机器估计都比你强
<jiero> onlylove: 你们都好有钱。
<onlylove> jiero: 我这边有EA的need for speed14,要不要试试
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。上一个我玩的赛车游戏是 LFS 2
<jiero> onlylove: need for speed 玩过3
<jiero> lol
<jiero> onlylove: 我完全不是画面党。
<jiero> onlylove: 前两天刚玩 dungeon keeper  1997年的。
<onlylove> jiero: 建议你没事去玩下上古卷轴
<onlylove> jiero: 俗称老滚
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。建议你没事去体验一下第一人称恐怖冒险游戏。现在好多呀。
<jiero> onlylove:要显卡跑那些游戏。
<onlylove> jiero: 第一人称冒险？古墓丽影？生化危机？
<jiero> onlylove: 带上耳机，关闭环境光
<jiero> onlylove:   是第一人称。。。你说的都是第三人称。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  我不想打你的脸。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 呵呵，一看你就是没玩过古墓的
<onlylove> jiero: 古墓可以以第一人称玩
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。新版的没玩过
<onlylove> jiero: 谁打谁的脸还不知道
<onlylove> jiero: 滚吧，二代
<jiero> onlylove: 我玩了2代和3代
<jiero> onlylove: 其他的都不知道。
<onlylove> jiero: 我上大学的时候古墓都出7了
<onlylove> jiero: 你还停留在TNT时代
<jiero> onlylove: 我中学之后就没玩商业游戏了。
<jiero> onlylove: 几乎
<onlylove> jiero: 今年我就买游戏机了，彻底和你扫雷党说拜拜了
<onlylove> jiero: 只要游戏质量好，我不介意付钱
<jiero> onlylove: Amnesia: The Dark Descent
<jiero> onlylove:   喜欢的游戏很多，分钱都分不出去。没钱买游戏。
<onlylove> jiero: 你要可玩性玩 mine craft去
<jiero> onlylove: 懒得，麻烦。
<jiero> onlylove: 一个非常麻烦的游戏还不如建设真是世界
<onlylove> 擦，重新拨号去，估计今晚上不重新拨号没法玩了
<jiero> onlylove_: 嗨。。。你每天还是玩游戏的宅男呀。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我不玩游戏玩啥，玩你么
<ruifeng_>   
<jiero> onlylove: 可以玩的东西很多呀。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 别和我说是ruby perl之流
<onlylove> jiero: 我现在不想碰那些，我只想好好玩
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装不了，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468578 点击之后会黑屏一段时间然后卡在这个界面 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprof
<happyaron> onlylove: 五道口附近有啥辣点的好吃的
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^^^^^
<iMadper> happyaron: 麻辣诱惑
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不吃辣，或者说，只吃微辣，所以辣的不关心
<gebjgd> happyaron, 辣妹子
<gfrog> happyaron: 西门烤翅
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果是麻辣诱惑，别去点那啥蟹黄豆腐
<iMadper> happyaron: 蟹黄豆腐挺好吃. 我每次都点...
<happyaron> iMadper: 此外呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 辣妹子是啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<happyaron> gfrog: 清华那个？
<onlylove> happyaron: iMadper 重口味，我如果没吃过我不能和你说，那东西除了有点腥味啥都没有
<gfrog> happyaron: 啊，北大西门好像也有，不过离五道口太远了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 那边那么多两湖的妹子学生  随便一个都喇
<iMadper> onlylove: 我对多数口味都能欣赏.
<happyaron> onlylove: 我是吃脑花的人，问题应该不大
<happyaron> gfrog: 清华附近木有问题，北大有点远了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 点点点
<onlylove> iMadper: 擦，那天妹子为了照顾我，专门点了那么个不辣的，结果我吃了两口就不吃了，我闲着没事和 aron说那不好吃啊  cc happyaron
<happyaron> onlylove: 妹子？纳尼？
<onlylove> happyaron: 游戏公会的，别多想，
<happyaron> onlylove: 路由器声卡那个么
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个我至今没约动，北京土著
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 下周出来烤大腰子啊。
<happyaron> gfrog: 周几
<gfrog> happyaron: 还不知道，周四以后大概
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦
<happyaron> gfrog: 来了通知下
<gfrog> happyaron: np
<iMadper> gfrog: 你不是买不到票?
<gfrog> iMadper: 所以推迟了，不然我明天就该在帝都了
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂.
<dchxcrow> coming back
<ruifeng_> 在帝都的这么多
<dchxcrow> 通常都是这样
<happyaron> gfrog: 跟你老板说灰过来
<jiero> 话说现在微信是一种什么工具？亲人用的？
<gebjgd> jiero, 一种迫于面子上用的交流工具
<jiero> gebjgd: 面子？
<onlylove> jiero: 大家都在用
<gebjgd> jiero, 所以面子
<jiero> 好吧。
<perr> 我qq都不怎么用了
<perr> 今天还偷偷给我装了sogou浏览器
<gebjgd> perr, 不用win不就好了
<gebjgd> perr, 自找的
<onlylove> perr: qq和搜狗啥关系……你用搜狗输入法吧
<onlylove> perr: linux下面搞搜狗的在这，你使劲喷 happyaron
<perr> 我知道,但有段时间微软输入法qq不认啊
<happyaron> onlylove: qq 安装包现在自带精简版搜狗输入法
<perr> happyaron: 一定不要做好
<MoeIcenowy> 反正我喜欢用小狼毫
<happyaron> perr: 为嘛
<MoeIcenowy> 在w
<perr> happyaron: 为了群众啊
 * jiero 不喜欢广告，所以不喜欢搜狗。
<happyaron> perr: 为了群众的啥
<gebjgd> perr, 做好了 也会有人不用的
<MoeIcenowy> 小狼毫万岁
<jiero> 对。。。我就没用过。。。
<gebjgd> MoeIcenowy, 小狼嚎是啥
<onlylove> happyaron: qq现在这么厉害了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。其实就是 rime
<perr> happyaron: 打广告了,偷隐私了
<MoeIcenowy> gebjgd 你锑度下
<gebjgd> mo
<jiero> gebjgd:  rime 在linux就是名字，windows下改名，mac下改名。。。好无聊。
<gebjgd> MoeIcenowy, rime?
<MoeIcenowy> 恩
<gebjgd> googlepinyin
<gebjgd> 用的挺好
<gebjgd> 老婆 孩子  父母都说好
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你才是真正奇葩好吗。。。
<MoeIcenowy> rime真的非常好用
<gebjgd> jiero, 没觉得
<jiero> gebjgd:  其实googlepinyin最大问题是太慢
<MoeIcenowy> 反正我电脑全线rime
<gebjgd> jiero, 不觉得
<happyaron> onlylove: 是啊
<MoeIcenowy> 手机是googlepy
<gebjgd> jiero, 如何慢？
<happyaron> onlylove: windows 版 QQ
<gebjgd> MoeIcenowy, 手机要用touchpal
<jiero> gebjgd: 对比的感觉
<happyaron> perr: 可以保证linux版没人开发这些。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 没觉得
<perr> happyaron: 那开源么
<gebjgd> jiero, 我觉得够快的了
<MoeIcenowy> qqlight大法好
<jiero> gebjgd: 那也行。
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果发现了分分钟把你拖出来吊打
<MoeIcenowy> 我有幸见过qqlight发布
<jiero> happyaron: 吊打后会给你赔偿费的。
<onlylove> jiero: 擦，给毛赔偿，不要损失就不错了
<jiero> onlylove: 哪个软件写负责损失的，来说
<jiero> onlylove: 全丫的退个一干二净
<taozhijiang> 我来也
<taozhijiang> 感觉笔记本的屏幕太小太小了
<taozhijiang> 哎,郁闷啊
<gebjgd> taozhijiang, 买个放大镜
<taozhijiang> gebjgd: 云
<taozhijiang> gebjgd: 你是第一个这么说的,我喜欢
<gebjgd> taozhijiang, 说明你身边的俗人不少
<gebjgd> taozhijiang, 约么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 真文艺
<gebjgd> onlylove, 搞基必须文艺
<gebjgd> onlylove, 怪不得你自己撸  连基友都没有
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我没有自己撸啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我又不搞基，要毛基友
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 文艺
 * jiero 不知道自己是什么。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不撸时间长了会得病的
<iMadper> onlylove, 不撸时间长了会得病的
<perr> 噗...
<microcai> 终于找了个插件让 pidgin 在 KDE5 下还有图标了
<perr> onlylove: 鲁长了也会得病的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 484傻 cc iMadper  perr
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: gebjgd: 给我推荐一下 augmented reality 应用相关的开发工作吧… 话题似乎很热门，但这儿工作很少的样子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那是什么东西
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 增强现实…… 你就当时 okulus rift 那类吧
<alvin_rxg> *就当是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 从来没听说过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能吃么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 吃 industrie 的，不吃普通大众的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你问错人了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你说的这东西我都没听说过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你是主打网络安全的咯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我对工控的东西完全不了解
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 图像  软件工程  网络这些我知道
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö 那个不是工控，不过也算是有点相关。工控多的是 sps
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 是不是可以理解为，虚拟相关的领域
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, VR?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vr + ar
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 知道一些
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 这个东西现在这么火，但好像都是大公司在打拼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 应该都是大公司或者游戏公司做
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: 虽然如此，但放出来的工作招聘很少
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你搜Linux c/c++也少
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个不是问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其实还真有。我以前认识的一个助教就是做这方向的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如测量行业
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 机械人方向会有
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。所以不知道该怎么找
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 测量公司  做navi的公司   游戏公司
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是机器人和汽车行业里边很多。可是 monster 之类的找不到几个……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个似乎不是这么找吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他们一般是通过你的编程语言来找人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有图像 3d方向
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不是和你说过我面试过bmw-group么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是做navi的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用opengl Linux啥的
<alvin_rxg> 好像……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那里很多外国人  给我面试的是一个罗马尼亚人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用英文
<alvin_rxg> opengl 我零基础。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 图像的算法呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如什么各种滤波啊   什么3d变换啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 第一份工作先不要看什么行业  找到先做  试试看  你也不知道是否适合你  你自己是否喜欢
<alvin_rxg> 不会 ._.
<alvin_rxg> 编程我目前只能做应用方面的，理论的都没有。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一般基本上都是和你毕业设计有关系的  或者说那个公司正好缺人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 编程基本上都是java c/c++
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我觉得这一点上 gebjgd 说的对，一般公司不会直接在外面找虚拟现实的人员
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 这个东西必定有一定经验以后才能驾驭
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö 可是我实验室做的就是这个呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 大公司面试很慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而且好几轮
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 从基础到技术  到你的个人
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的毕业设计是什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 先别把你的行业限定住
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 先海投
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有工作就去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等工作了2年再定行业和方向
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 刚开始有点针对性也可以呀。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 那就看运气了
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 咱俩还挺操心的。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 访问中智为什么这么慢？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 折磨人
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 为了让你父母过来？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 最近国内的网站都慢吧
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 岳父母
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 以前都是老婆弄的
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我去泰国访问国外的网站速度也不错。不知道是不是同一根光缆
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我这里瞬间打开
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, https://cn.tlscontact.com/cnBJS2de/login.php?l=zh_CN
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 填表格就不是一回事了
<alvin_rxg> 实验室做的就是 AR 的应用呀。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我毕业设计做的是cuda
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, cuda实际的工作基本上没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找别的吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: cuda 理论的多吧？
<alvin_rxg> ok..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, cuda都是算法改写
<alvin_rxg> 晕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前是cpu 用cuda是gpu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 语法略有区别
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。简言之 改算法。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你找工作不要一下子就确定方向
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我当时找工作的想法就是  有家公司做Linux c/c++编程  我就去  无论行业
<alvin_rxg> 可以
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, monster搜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, FishOneeyed 柴静的穹顶之下 看了么
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看看去 youtube上有
<alvin_rxg> 不看…
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 没有，但是看过她写的书
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 书名 看见
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 你没带小孩回国吧
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 我看了一眼新闻，是说雾霾的吧
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 6个多月大的时候带过，咋了？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 恩那
<alvin_rxg> 是的，大概知道就行了
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 赞
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 胆子不小  你们家乡那里重灾区了
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 1月下旬还带他去泰国了
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 哦，这个意思。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 沿海基本上都是重灾区了
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 东北也是
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 炼钢的地方
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我回去时间短，没事
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我回去15天都有感觉
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 怎么可能没感觉
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我天天看指数
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 有一天是999
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 巨爽
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我咳嗽回到德国才好
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 有个朋友下来了之后给我打电话，说有点伤感，毕竟出生地，有感情。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我说，反正你也还不回来了，别想了
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 他说我不会说话。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 哈哈。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 当初我倒是挺高兴。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这个 ok 不？  http://www.tutorialspoint.com/cplusplus/cpp_quick_guide.htm
<^k^> ⇪ w: C++ Quick Guide
<alvin_rxg> obj-c 玩过了， c++ 相对来说，就是语法问题。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就行了
<alvin_rxg> #.#
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, FishOneeyed tvapp.so
<alvin_rxg> 22:06:58 Fetch Title:    not success    http://tvapp.so    500 Can't connect to tvapp.so:80 (Bad hostname)
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 大哥…
<gebjgd> 赞
<alvin_rxg> http://bla.cao
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> http://wo.cao
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 什么东西？
<alvin_rxg> =.= 它这bug 是咋回事
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 又在鼓捣机器人？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 打开看看就知道了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 500 啊
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 找不到服务器
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, alvin_rxg google tvapp.so
<alvin_rxg> fine. 软件名称叫这个，不是网址
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 收到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, FishOneeyed https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.appinn.com%2Ftvapp-so%2F&ei=BIDzVPvBA4uaygPO3oGADQ&usg=AFQjCNGvM-aYZBSkSBTwLErx6N9uiiY8FQ&sig2=34rAN7pNi0_4qVW9Y6qfdg&bvm=bv.87269000,d.ZWU
<alvin_rxg> -____-
<alvin_rxg> port 9732
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 看起来不错的样子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, FishOneeyed 效果不错
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, FishOneeyed 去电视机上试试看
<alvin_rxg> tvapp.so 扫描不了，似乎不是独立的服务器
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 居然不能下载，我把chrome给禁用了
<alvin_rxg> -__-  download.tvapp.so 存在，  tvapp.so 不存在
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我都在看了
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 手机上
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 有没有apk直接发给我一个
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, http://download.tvapp.so:9732/install.html
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ TVAPP在线安装
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
 * gebjgd 睡觉
 * FishOneeyed 学习
 * alvin_rxg c++
<^k^> alvin_rxg,
<lenalee1936> 有人么 我用gnome3老有电子语音报用户操作，这怎么关闭啊？
<lenalee1936> sd-espeak进程不知道怎么带不来的。。。关掉就清近了。
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 罚就罚吧 : 乐乐酒后开车撞伤了路边的行人．疑问在勘察现场时对乐乐说:"酒后开车,要重罚。""罚就罚吧！"乐乐打着酒嗝说:"罚三杯还是罚五杯。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 同床异梦 :      有一对夫妻感情不好,各自都有外遇。一天,夫妻俩正在睡觉,妻子突然在梦中惊慌地尖叫起来:"天哪！你快走,我丈夫回来啦！ "丈夫一下惊醒了,连忙穿上鞋子,说:"糟了！我这就走！ "说着,一溜烟地逃走了。 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 初学ubuntu，安装MPlayer，打开的时候报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475482 安装MPlayer就折腾了一上午。。。打开的时候还报错，各位看官请看： zlc@ubuntu:~$ gmplayer & [1] 54379 zlc@ubuntu:~$ MPlayer 1.1-5.2.1 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team Error in skin config file on line 45: Unknown
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 初学ubuntu，源代码编译安装MPlayer，打开的时候报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475483 源代码编译安装MPlayer就折腾了一上午。。。打开的时候还报错，各位看官请看： zlc@ubuntu:~$ gmplayer & [1] 54379 zlc@ubuntu:~$ MPlayer 1.1-5.2.1 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team Error in skin c
<^k^>  ─> onfig file on line 45: Unknown item 'pimage' Config file processing error with skin 'default' Exiting... (Fatal error …
<NotSoNaive> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/1723494.html?cu=true&utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_AAYH163&utm_term=302a69540a2245ad8203796a24de28e3
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 【艾利和Astell&Kern AK380】艾利和（iriver）Astell&Kern AK380 256GB HIFI播放器 无损音乐播放器 HIFI无损 支持DSD128 星空钛【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4V1I2snSIfcy-AADYf_myGRIAALrLwL2oPgAANiX009.jpg 银家不想起来嘛,在睡5分钟
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  14:17
<onlylove1_> 刚上线就掉掉掉……
<onlylove1_> ooOO_OOoo: 首席，你那最近要测试不？
<onlylove1_> NotSoNaive: 你被谁嘲笑了？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1_: 恩，我们组要
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1_: 你要过来，还是要推人来 。
<onlylove1_> ooOO_OOoo: 不管啥样的，如果我去，你给放个水，嗯，我过两天离职
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点.  14:21
<onlylove1_> ooOO_OOoo: 我一同事找我要简历
<onlylove1_> ooOO_OOoo: 说是猫猫的
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1_: 找你要简历？
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 嗯，我要离职了，她说有个猫猫的机会
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 她说的什么岗位
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 我们组最近有人要离职
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 说起来测试的话，你司的vivian之前给我好多次电话……
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 为啥他要离职，高升了？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 没，跳了。
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 娃好像去做嵌入式去了
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 那不是物联网嘛……嗯，说好听点
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: lol
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 来来来，先说下你那边，黑盒还是白盒，做啥测试，我之前做UI的，其他一概不知
<onlylove1> 说起来神州数码有个citrix的职位……不过貌似是外包，不是很爽
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: linux 内核相关的测试
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: kdump，内存，time/ptp
<onlylove1> 哪里不对的样子，我貌似没给神州数码投简历……丫丫的前程这垃圾网站
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 系统进不去了如图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475484 新文档 3_1-1.jpg 双系统，Windows7+ubuntu，ubuntu是安装在移动硬盘里。 除了系统更新没做什么设置，开机的时候就进不去了，如图 zz: i51020 — 2016-02-29 14:21
<NotSoNaive> oo
<NotSoNaive> ooOO_OOoo: 贵组谁要走啊?
<NotSoNaive> ooOO_OOoo: 莫非是liwan?
<NotSoNaive> ooOO_OOoo: ychao?
<NotSoNaive> ooOO_OOoo: 催老板这么舍得给钱都留不住?
<onlylove1> 又是windows server……
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 关于抓取qq群作业的脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475485 大家好，久闻ubuntu中文论坛的盛名！高手如云。今天我请教个QQ群作业的问题！希望大家给于帮助和指点！ 前几天有个朋友向我抱怨，说家里的孩子上学了，学校老师用QQ群发作业！！他的手机是安卓
<onlylove1> NotSoNaive: 乃不是说，猫猫穷的开不起工资么？
<NotSoNaive> onlylove1: 哈? 我看看log的上下文
<NotSoNaive> onlylove1: 我不记得我是什么时候说得了.
<NotSoNaive> onlylove1: 我就记得我最近吐槽过一次帽帽连出去打球的钱都出不起了
<onlylove1_> 这哪个SB，QQ作业都到这个论坛求帮忙
<onlylove1_> 还有，手机卡就换手机，哪里那么多破事
<ooOO_OOoo> NotSoNaive: 不是
<ooOO_OOoo> NotSoNaive: 是去年来的一个同事
<NotSoNaive> ooOO_OOoo: 哦.
<ooOO_OOoo> NotSoNaive: ychao 刚升的senior
<NotSoNaive> ooOO_OOoo: wow...
<onlylove1> wow……senior！
<onlylove1> 是不是下一步就expert，再下一步就和首席qiao一样了！
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: ...
<biubiubiu> onlylove hi
<biubiubiu> 有人吗
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点.  16:02
<NotSoNaive> .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHjOIEd_zAAAMo8xRmBQAAMZEgM8P4IAAAy7167.png 我下个片容易吗我
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Linux Mint、ubuntu、openSUSE的区别、优势？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475493 RT： zz: i51020 — 2016-02-29 15:52
<gaffey> exit
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！14.04 /var/log/boot.log 的信息打印到屏幕  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475494 boot.log启动时默认打印到了屏幕，请问这个log由什么控制打印的？如何取消它打印到屏幕。谢谢！ zz: Knight_RUI — 2016-02-29 17:24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！14.04 /var/log/boot.log 的信息打印到屏幕  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475495 boot.log启动时默认打印到了屏幕，请问这个log由什么控制打印的？如何取消它打印到屏幕。谢谢！ zz: Knight_RUI — 2016-02-29 17:25
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！14.04 /var/log/boot.log 的信息打印到屏幕  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475496 boot.log启动时默认打印到了屏幕，请问这个log由什么控制打印的？如何取消它打印到屏幕。谢谢！ zz: Knight_RUI — 2016-02-29 17:29
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！14.04 /var/log/boot.log 的信息打印到屏幕  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475497 boot.log启动时默认打印到了屏幕，请问这个log由什么控制打印的？如何取消它打印到屏幕。谢谢！ zz: Knight_RUI — 2016-02-29 17:30
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！14.04 /var/log/boot.log 的信息打印到屏幕  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475498 boot.log启动时默认打印到了屏幕，请问这个log由什么控制打印的？如何取消它打印到屏幕。谢谢！ zz: Knight_RUI — 2016-02-29 17:32
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！14.04 安装后启动直接进入桌面，如何设置显示logo  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475499 安装的14.04系统开机什么都不显示，直接进入了桌面，如何设置显示logo？ 在plymouth设置如何生效？ 希望大神指点！谢谢 zz: Knight_RUI — 2016-02-29 18:03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • p7zip 的 -scs 怎么用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475500 p7zip 的 -scs 怎么用？怎么放在那都出错啊，它可以手动设定字符集吗？ zz: cadbc — 2016-02-29 18:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • p7zip 的 -scs 怎么用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475501 p7zip 的 -scs 怎么用？怎么放在那都出错啊，它可以手动设定字符集吗？ zz: cadbc — 2016-02-29 18:16
<Sevk> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 14.04server 软路由 DNS解析-求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475502 ubuntu 14.04server 软路由搭建好了 内网的机器能拼通内网，外网卡IP，外网卡网关，公网IP地址（百度域名对应IP） 但拼不通域名 （例如：baidu.com） 这种情况是否要安装DNS服务器呀，有
<Sevk>  ─> 教程不？ zz: pophu — 2016-02-29 19:12
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<pity> 请教个问题，iptables 能对域名做过滤规则么？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助：进不了桌面提示：fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 /dev/sda  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475503 1，系统环境概况： 十五天前新装的kubuntu,前五天为了给系统 装显卡驱动，在kubuntu的基础上又装了sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ,因为安装时默认是 sddm,我又重选的lightdm,结
<^k^>  ─> 果进桌面时出了问题，进不去。 又改回sddm,好了。 2，昨天又提示，如图1，2 又说显卡设 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装Debian 8.3总是失败，怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475504 总是在选择并安装套件这里出错 在安装时如果选择安装KDE和xfce就会在选择并安装软件这儿出错。 在安装时只选择安装gnome就可以安装，但安装后再用tasksel安装kde和xfce也一样出错。
<OUYOUYLOLO> 有人否
<ubrl> OUYOUYLOLO:点点点.  22:11
<OUYOUYLOLO> 原来还没有绝迹
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • "add to firefox"按钮的颜色代表什么?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475505 "add to firefox"按钮的颜色代表什么? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... form=Linux 其中"Vimium"是绿色的 其中"Vimkeys"的按钮是橙黄相间的 英文太烂,谷歌半天也不知道是什么意思 具体过程: http
<^k^>  ─> s://www.google.com/webhp?hl=zh-CN#h ... color+mean <br
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-01
<Niac> 早
<pity> 请教个问题，iptables 能对域名做访问规则么？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Macbookpro2015版蓝牙驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476234 装了15.10，各方面非常不错，用起很爽，但蓝牙始终不能启用，求大神提供一个解决方法 zz: myyiping — 2016-03-01 8:50
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Macbookpro2015版蓝牙驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476235 装了15.10，各方面非常不错，用起很爽，但蓝牙始终不能启用，求大神提供一个解决方法 zz: myyiping — 2016-03-01 8:53
<taozhijiang> 各位早上好
<pity> 请教个问题，iptables 能对域名做访问规则么？一些服务器内网访问无限制，但外网出向和入向都有限制，假设默认禁止外网出入，如何针对一些域名开通外网访问权限？
<vipzrx> 请教一个问题，现在在公司内部搭建一个小的文件共享服务器，为了有详细的权限控制，是使用windows 还是用linux的samba呢？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33693.html 多亏真主保佑 : 朱哈洗好了一件衬衫,把它晾在绳子上,被一阵大风吹跑了。朱哈看见后自言自语地说:我们应当宰牲献祭。 他老婆问:为什么呢?朱哈回答说:多亏真主保佑！要是我穿着这件衬衫的话,不是连我也要被刮跑啦！
<dwl301> 话说好久都没有来过了...记得上次进来还是8~9年前的时候 ~
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 打印機不能工作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476236 接上brother激光打印機，能識別，安裝上驅動程序，貌似安裝成功，但打印測試頁及其他打印任務後打印機沒反應。不過在windows虛擬機中能正常工作。我該去哪裏找原因呢？ 1.png 2.png zz: 愛國不愛黨 — 201
<^k^>  ─> 6-03-01 11:39
<dwl301> usb打印机?
<iMadper> yuning: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/theses/okasaki.pdf
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Carnegie Mellon School of Computer Science
<dwl301> 话说没怎么诱人说话了啊 ~
<Unlock> hahaa
<dwl301> 话说几年前这里还能天天水的 ...
<dwl301> 那时候经常混forum.ubuntu.org.cn的几个都在...EE也在
<NotSoNaive> .
<Unlock> 然而现在大家已经不玩了
<Unlock> 话说为啥呢
<Unlock> 是不是没啥好的话题啊
<Unlock> 赶紧想个好玩的话题玩
<Unlock> 啊哈啊
<cherrot> 求问 dnsmasq 是如何做到没有任何上游dns配置也能正常解析域名的? 新装的dnsmasq, /etc/resolve.conf 已经改写为 127.0.0.1 dnsmasq.conf全是注释 竟然能正常解析...
<stardiviner> 真的没啥人说话啊，你们最近有没有IRC连不上的问题？
<cherrot> 科学上网
<stardiviner> cherrot: 你们是怎么给irc客户端设置代理的？还是说用VPN之类的？
<vickycq> hexchat weechat 自带代理选项
<vickycq> xchat 自带代理选项
<vickycq> stardiviner: Freenode 自己坏掉了
<stardiviner> vickycq: 最近freenode坏的很频繁么？我碰到好多次了，总是reconnecting in 45 seconds. 无法连接上。
<stardiviner> vickycq: 是IRC netsplit么？
<cherrot> stardiviner: 我貌似没用代理 ssl.  irssi应该可以配置代理的吧
<stardiviner> cherrot: 是的，我用的weechat，可以配置代理。但是我用的qingyun的服务。他们貌似没法提供这种代理方式。
<happyaro1> cherrot: 并不知道为何。。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 小白装完ubuntu以后的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476237 我的电脑是ｗｉｎ８．１学习了这个教程装的http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/e3c78d6460e6893c4c85f5b1.html 可是为什么我装完以后选择系统的时候有两个ｕｂｕｎｔｕ的启动项file:///home/zerbing/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87
<^k^>  ─> /2016/02/29/IMG_1973.JPG（我之前也这样装过一个转好以后应用商店　语言什么的不能用所以我 …
<NotSoNaive> cherrot: yuning: shengyao__: https://www.zhihu.com/question/37114403/answer/70495400?from=profile_answer_card
<ubrl> NotSoNaive: ⇪ 今年（2015年）校招(互联网行业)薪水情况如何？Offercome那篇报告内容属实么？ - 魏小康的回答 - 知乎
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 小白装完ubuntu以后的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476237 我的电脑是ｗｉｎ８．１学习了这个教程装的http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/e3c78d6460e6893c4c85f5b1.html 可是为什么我装完以后选择系统的时候有两个ｕｂｕｎｔｕ的启动项file:///home/zerbing/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87
<^k^>  ─> /2016/02/29/IMG_1973.JPG（我之前也这样装过一个转好以后应用商店　语言什么的不能用所以我 …
<MangHuoEr> weibo 上面怎么看自己的粉丝都有谁
<Unlock> 确实没有多少人了
<Unlock> 额、你点击那个数字不就行啦
<NotSoNaive> MangHuoEr: ...
<Unlock> 表示通过谷歌插件登录的irc，不要嘲笑我~~
<NotSoNaive> MangHuoEr: 右上角, xx
<NotSoNaive> MangHuoEr: xx粉丝
<Unlock> 微博刚注册的嘛~~~
<Unlock> 怎么各种 Ping timeout然后quit的
<stardiviner> 难道又是 netsplit?
<stardiviner> 真是够了。。。
<NotSoNaive> stardiviner: 你自己的问题吧, 我这里没问题啊.
<Any_where> 请问有人在吗？我有个问题想咨询一下
<Unlock> hi, i'm back
<Unlock> hi
<ubrl> Unlock:点点点.  14:50
<Unlock> ubrl: 机器人
<ubrl> Unlock, .. 休息一下 ..  14:51
<Any_where> apt-get update 提示无法解释域名是什么问题？curl,ping,都正常，就是apt不行。
<Unlock> 错误信息呢
<Any_where> 大家好，我现在apt仓update会提示暂时无法解释域名，但是其它工具比如ping，curl，wget都正常解释，这是哪里出问题了呢？
<nyfair> 尼玛，也门反推狗大户了?
<yunfan> nyfair: 正常啊 胡赛武装是吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 有没有什么给老外看youku的vpn推荐 我有个朋友想用
<nyfair> yunfan: 有个鬼子写了个unblockyouku，既不是vpn也不是代理，但是能看。现在还能不能用不知道
<yunfan> nyfair: 现在不能了 所以我才问你
<nyfair> 不知道啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这老司机不行啊
<Niac_> 老司机带路
<nyfair> 朱军，我的mac也装windows了，确实是巨硬好用啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 胡赛武装别大逆转进入利雅得就吊了
<yunfan> 就像沙特王室当年那样
<yunfan> 不过也门以前有红色血统 为何不打红旗嘛
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mx6IXg7IAAC8Ra3hLr8AALrCwONwXgAALxd475.jpg 谁敢来这买药
<nyfair> 自从有了微软小娜，听笑话要你何用
<NotSoNaive> .
<nyfair> a站要死 http://cdn.aixifan.com/dotnet/artemis/u/cms/www/201602/29143409qxb6l1ox.jpg
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2571782
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 英国网友：埃里克森称中国可在10年内赢得世界杯 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<nyfair> “一小男孩进到一家五星级宾馆后找来服务员说:“把你们经理给俺找来.”  　　服务员说:“对不起,经理不在.” 　　小孩拍出500元钱说:“把你们经理给俺找来.”  　　服务员立刻找来了经理. 　　“俺找个小姐.”小孩说.  　　“我们是五星级宾馆,没有什么小姐.”经理说. 　　小孩拍出5000元钱说:“给ä
<nyfair> ¿ºæ‰¾ä¸ªå°å§.”  　　经理立刻给小男孩找来一排小姐让他挑. 　　“给俺找个带病的.”小孩说.  　　“我们是五星级宾馆,没有带病的.” 　　小孩拍出5000元钱说:“给俺找个带病的.”  　　经理又立刻给小男孩找来一排带病的小姐让他挑. 　　小孩随便找了一个和她搞了一通.  　　第二天小孩找来经理问é
<nyfair> “:“俺和那个带病的搞了一通,那俺也带病了吧?” 　　经理不知道小孩葫芦里买的什么药,就说:“没,没,没.” 　　小孩拍出5000元钱说:“说,俺是不是肯定带病了?” ...
<nyfair> ...　　“肯定带,肯定带!~经理收起钱激动地说. 　　“那俺回去和俺们家小保姆搞上一通,那俺们家小保姆也肯定带病了吧?”  　　“肯定带,肯定带!” 　　“那俺们家小保姆和俺爸搞一通,那俺爸也肯定带病了吧?”  　　“肯定带,肯定带!” 　　“那俺爸和俺妈搞上一通,那俺妈也肯定带病了吧?” ...
<nyfair> ...　　“肯定带,肯定带!” 　　“那俺妈和俺们家司机搞上一通,那俺们家司机也肯定带病了吧?”  　　“肯定带,肯定带!”  　　小孩一拍桌子骂道:“妈的司机！让你压死俺养的小青蛙!!!!!””
<nyfair> http://news.qq.com/a/20160229/020913.htm
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 女子改签高铁票 误搜假冒客服电话被骗13万_新闻_腾讯网
<nyfair> 这年头就是有傻逼，度婊的官网提示不信非要用g婊搜，被骗了吧
<nyfair> g婊搜出来骗子网站排第一，台巴子网站占据23，我就看看有没有g粉洗地
<nyfair> http://www.simope.com/web/ind_tivc7.html 这国产货号称碾压h265
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ TIVC7视频编码技术
<yunfan> nyfair: 你应该转移阵地去知乎
<nyfair> yunfan: 讲道理，a站文章区天天黑知乎
<nyfair> yunfan: 逼格太低
<yunfan> nyfair: 知乎该黑
<yunfan> nyfair: 不过a战跟知乎就是 逊尼派跟什叶派
<nyfair> 很多事情笑笑就好了，知乎傻逼非喜欢搞政治正确
<nyfair> yunfan: 你看那种高级学术问题，知乎一股网上搜出来再拼起来给你回复的样子，一堆正常人听不懂的术语。a站基佬都给你很平易近人的打比方
<yunfan> nyfair: 你搞错了 知乎放开申请以后 你想要的那种也大量存在 知乎现在在魔都地铁站都有广告 马上要天涯话了
<nyfair> 看到魔都地铁有知乎广告是一种什么体验
<nyfair> http://www.zhihu.com/question/40013945
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪  如何看待知乎在上海地铁上的广告？ - 地铁广告 - 知乎
<yunfan> 哈哈哈哈
<yunfan> nyfair: 以后最好是搞个小众充值的知乎 点个赞给作者一分钱或者一毛钱什么的
<yunfan> 匿名用户
<yunfan> 在知乎，逼格是一种政治正确。对于目前知乎的这种lower than lower的不良倾向，我决定代表中央写一篇《事情正在起变化》
<nyfair> 上次那个无业抠脚大汉冒充身患绝症的复旦才女号称知乎女神骗捐被爆出来之后就没下文了？
<yunfan> 恩
<nyfair> https://www.google.com/search?q=%E7%9C%8B%E5%88%B0%E9%AD%94%E9%83%BD%E5%9C%B0%E9%93%81%E6%9C%89%E7%9F%A5%E4%B9%8E%E5%B9%BF%E5%91%8A%E6%98%AF%E4%B8%80%E7%A7%8D%E4%BB%80%E4%B9%88%E4%BD%93%E9%AA%8C
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 看到魔都地铁有知乎广告是一种什么体验 - Google 搜索
<nyfair> 讲道理，g婊搜出来的根本是狗屎
<nyfair> 结果非有人说g婊比度婊好用
<nyfair> https://www.baidu.com/baidu?wd=%BF%B4%B5%BD%C4%A7%B6%BC%B5%D8%CC%FA%D3%D0%D6%AA%BA%F5%B9%E3%B8%E6%CA%C7%D2%BB%D6%D6%CA%B2%C3%B4%CC%E5%D1%E9&tn=monline_dg
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<nyfair> 高下立判
<nyfair> a岛看不起a站文区看不起知乎看不起豆瓣看不起贴吧
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 怎么创建无线热点？ubuntu 12.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476239 http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/48b558 ... 09a7e.html 这篇文章中的命令输入在我这边提示说没有相应的软件包。还有就是一款kde-connec-editor在软件中心中根本没有找到（网上说在软件中心的
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • VirtualBox下的ubuntu14.04无法登入  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476242 我在VirtualBox下装的ubuntu14.04，装完重启之后卡在输密码登录界面，输完密码后黑屏，又弹出登录界面，求指点~~！ zz: 蘑菇要浇水 — 2016-03-01 19:57
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 14.04似乎还升级不了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476244 有没有成功的通过14.04升级的？ zz: LinuxServer — 2016-03-01 20:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04安装cuda问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476246 Ubuntu14.04 安装.cuda 重启后无法进入图形界面，一直卡在"Restoring resolver state."求大神指点 zz: LeChauvet — 2016-03-01 20:49
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04安装cuda问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476247 Ubuntu14.04 安装.cuda 重启后无法进入图形界面，一直卡在"Restoring resolver state."求大神指点 zz: LeChauvet — 2016-03-01 20:51
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04安装cuda问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476249 Ubuntu14.04 安装.cuda 重启后无法进入图形界面，一直卡在"Restoring resolver state."求大神指点 zz: LeChauvet — 2016-03-01 21:05
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04安装.cuda 重启后无法进入图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476251 Ubuntu14.04 安装.cuda 重启后无法进入图形界面，一直卡在"Restoring resolver state." 删除了所有的Nvidia驱动还是不行 zz: LeChauvet — 2016-03-01 21:31
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04安装.cuda 重启后无法进入图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476252 Ubuntu14.04 安装.cuda 重启后无法进入图形界面，一直卡在"Restoring resolver state." 删除了所有的Nvidia驱动还是不行 zz: LeChauvet — 2016-03-01 21:32
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu如何选择sessions  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476253 装了gnome后，登陆选择不是lubuntu了，是gnome了 sudo vim /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ 40-kde-plasma.conf 50-xserver-command.conf 40-lightdm-kde-greeter.conf 60-gnome.conf 50-greeter-wrapper.conf 60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf 50-guest-wrapper.conf
<^k^>  ─> 我应该编辑哪个，我没装unity， sudo vim /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz sudo vim /etc/lightdm/ligh …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-02
<Niac> 还有没睡的吗
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 15.04 与 ubuntu 16.04 安装 kde 出错，求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476257 我在以上两个版本都希望一睹KDE的风采，所以sudo apt-get install kbuntu-desktop 但都一样出现包兼容的问题，卡死在install -f的提示上，运行修复则提示包冲突，结果继续卡死在ins
<^k^>  ─> tall -f这一步，忘有经验的来帮忙解困。 以下为内容： Code: xxxxx@xxxxx-xxxxxx:~$ sudo apt-get inst …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 15.04 与 ubuntu 16.04 安装 kde 出错，求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476258 我在以上两个版本都希望一睹KDE的风采，所以sudo apt-get install kbuntu-desktop 但都一样出现包兼容的问题，卡死在install -f的提示上，运行修复则提示包冲突，结果继续卡死在ins
<^k^>  ─> tall -f这一步，忘有经验的来帮忙解困。 以下为内容： Code: xxxxx@xxxxx-xxxxxx:~$ sudo apt-get inst …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 15.04 与 ubuntu 16.04 安装 kde 出错，求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476259 我在以上两个版本都希望一睹KDE的风采，所以sudo apt-get install kbuntu-desktop 但都一样出现包兼容的问题，卡死在install -f的提示上，运行修复则提示包冲突，结果继续卡死在ins
<^k^>  ─> tall -f这一步，忘有经验的来帮忙解困。 以下为内容： Code: xxxxx@xxxxx-xxxxxx:~$ sudo apt-get inst …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何传递访问请求  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476260 有一台linux（ubuntu）主机，双网卡。eth1和eth2分别接到两个不同的网段1和网段2。 另一台Web服务，位于网段2。 我需要实现的是，用网段1中其它主机的浏览器向Linux发请求，请求会被转发到网
<^k^>  ─> 段2中的Web服务器。让linux看起来就是Web服务。 请问这个需求如何实现？ zz: qinn — 2016-03- …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  13:13
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席首席，你们面试都会考啥啊，python啥的？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 帽帽的面试，python, shell 好像都有会一种就行
<onlylove> 我擦，这渣网，能玩不！
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  13:22
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 那什么，能考多深，我看看我忘了多少，回去补课
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 应该不会太深，知道怎么用就行。 有测试经验的加分
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  13:25
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 你这什么网！
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 你回答一句，我掉一句……嗯，能看到回答还不错
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  13:28
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: ...
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 昨天你们hr给我讲的，貌似是kvm那边的测试
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 擦，你让我推荐你么。。
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 特别强调要看下linux和python,我倒是还熟悉，就是不知道你们考多深
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 咋……我没指望，有我个同事不知道托谁的关系内推了
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 所以问下你，面试水多深，别到时候淹死
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 我到时没有参加过我们组的面试。 不过看过其他面试的人答的题，惨不忍睹
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 很简单的题
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 那什么……如果明天我挂了，你坐哪！
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 你是首席，对你来说很简单，没准对我很难
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 我在9层进门后左边这边
<onlylove1> ooOO_OOoo: 到时候再说吧，hr小丫头和我说，要很久，反正我收到邮件要去找vivian
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove1: 好吧。 那我帮你问问我们组，最近好像在招人
<nyfair> 老司机要不要来吃皇粮？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • sudo:In:command not found  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476262 楼主初入坑，想要修改US语言下中文显示字体，依照网上找到的方法在终端输入指令 cd /etc/fonts/conf.d/ sudo ln -s /etc/fonts/conf.avail/29-language-selector-zh.conf sudo ln -s /etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-language-selector-zh-cn.con
<onlylove1> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐，牛牛姐最近有皇粮吃了？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Windows程序员如何上手QT+Linux？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476263 求助：本人多年Windows程序员，平时的开发环境为Windows+MFC，使用的开发工具是微软的VS系列。从事PC端软件的开发，都是和机器打交道的程序。最近想换工作了，发现外面的很多企业从安
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 主分区和逻辑分区linux下面有区别么?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476264 怎么感觉没什么区别 据说uefi+gpt比较安全,也听说esp分区坏了就彻底挂了 zz: achengmao — 2016-03-02 15:34
<Niac> 知乎挂了
<\u> 又好了
<nyfair> 尼玛，昨天那个不信度婊信g婊结果上了钓鱼网站被骗的傻逼怎么知乎没人来提问啊
<harajuku> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 如何解决：Xubuntu 屏幕画面断裂/撕裂/横断的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476265 Xubuntu 屏幕画面断裂/撕裂/横断的问题 检测屏幕画面是否断裂的视频（跳墙）： https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKqG5uUwNKA 解决方法（末尾附有我的配置文件，也可使用原作者的配置
<^k^>  ─> 文件）： 其实就3步： 1. 安装compton 2. 把配置文件复制粘贴到~/.config/compton.conf 3. 启动com …
<nyfair> 尼玛，mac怎么截图？
<harajuku> nyfair: cmd+shift+4
<nyfair> 然后保存在哪里？
<harajuku> nyfair: Desktop
<onlylove1> nyfair: 牛牛，吃皇粮啥感觉
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: C社壕
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 啊
<nyfair> harajuku: 前C社壕
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 壕久不见
<nyfair> harajuku: 红包拿来
<harajuku> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> 受不了了，mac怎么装win10
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 磁盘名字发生变化问题，求大神！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476268 when I connect disk on key to different unit (same model) it recognize it with different name. 这是我们客户的一个问题，求大神帮忙出个方案。 zz: WintceJ — 2016-03-02 17:18
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 移动硬盘加载后为只读  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476269 无论是桌面界面上挂载，还是命令挂载到/mnt，都是只读系统。在命令行下更是进入不了目录。 如何解决这一问题呢？求助各位。 zz: yangdawei.hit — 2016-03-02 17:41
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 魅族 Pro 5 Ubuntu 预订链接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476270 哪个大神知道，请跟帖贴出。 zz: masonliu — 2016-03-02 18:00
<onlylove1> nyfair: bootcamp不待见10么？
<nyfair> 可以啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妃子的病根 : 帝见妃愁容满面,急召御医。医处方:壮汉八条。几日后,帝出巡回宫。见妃容光焕发,大喜。忽见殿前立八名瘦汉,惊问:何人?御医答:药渣！
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 寻好用压缩包管理器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476273 桌面：xce4.10 系统中似乎没有直接打开rar、zip等压缩包的工具，只能在命令行中打包解压。刚才找到一个工具：squeeze，见 http://archive.xfce.org/src/apps/squeeze/0.2/ 。一会下载编译安装。正好问问源里有没有现
<^k^>  ─> 成的工具，可以在线安装使用。 zz: yangdawei.hit — 2016-03-02 20:47
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 寻好用压缩包管理器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476273 桌面：xce4.10 系统中似乎没有直接打开rar、zip等压缩包的工具，只能在命令行中打包解压。刚才找到一个工具：squeeze，见 http://archive.xfce.org/src/apps/squeeze/0.2/ 。一会下载编译安装。正好问问源里有没有现
<^k^>  ─> 成的工具，可以在线安装使用。 zz: yangdawei.hit — 2016-03-02 20:47
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ucloner到处都没得下，到这里求一个  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476275 需要在Ubuntu14.04环境下做些硬盘对拷，主要是UbuntuServer的系统盘，到处找Ucloner，没一个能用的，特来此求一个 zz: 吴广德 — 2016-03-02 23:55
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-03
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • server 不能中文显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476276 在server下，中文文件或文件夹不能正常显示， 这种情况下向中文文件夹内复制文件，会不会有影响，会不会因为不能识别中文，而导致复制速度慢。 对中文文件或文件夹操作的时候，会不会损害中
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 7z如何显示： 压缩、解压缩的进度信息？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476279 7z如何显示： 压缩、解压缩的进度信息？ pv命令好像可以做到？ 但怎么好像不管用，是我哪里弄错了？ Code: kashu:/tmp$ pv 122815-057-carib-1080p.7z | 7z x - Error: Incorrect command line   64kB 0:00
<^k^>  ─> :00 [35.1MB/s] [> kashu:/tmp$ pv 122815-057-carib-1080p.7z | 7z x - -c . Error: Incorrect command line   64kB 0:00:0 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为什么我的机器从命令界面到这个图形界面要30多秒的时间，比较慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476280 附图： zz: WintceJ — 2016-03-03 9:54
<Kves> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu server 是怎么生成网卡名称的？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476281 我在一块双网卡机器上安装ubuntu server，发现每次安装后网卡的名字都不一样，我的设备是需要产品化的，网卡名不一样带来很多问题。 网卡名称eth* 到p*p1 等等不一定是
<Kves>  ─> 从0开始，非常莫名奇妙。 很多人说是从/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 里修改，后查ub …
<ubrl> ⇪ t: ubuntu server 是怎么生成网卡名称的？？？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: beingjoey
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 现在正在使用16.04beta1，正式版出来后怎么升级？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476285 直接apt-get升级就行还是要按照15.10升16.04的方法 通过我的 Nexus 5X 上的 Tapatalk发言 zz: yyws2012 — 2016-03-03 11:47
<nyfair> 有没有老司机聊天
<BuildADigitalBei> yuning: shengyao: MangHuoEr: http://weibo.com/p/23044466eaea3557c9bff92c7b1ca19666b083  好功夫.
<ubrl> BuildADigitalBei: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ssh通过scp下载文件时 windows端对应的文件地址是哪？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476287 scp -r root@108.61.206.54 :/etc/nginx/sites-available/default /home/ 显示下载了，但是不知道/home/对应的 windows端地址是哪啊？ 比如我想下载到windows D盘，应该写什么地址？ 麻烦啦
<^k^>  ─> zz: jsjcjsjc — 2016-03-03 12:23
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请推荐一个 usb无线网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476288 想买一个在ub下使用的usb无线网卡。 请大家推荐一下。 有没有即插即用的。 我准备配个小迷你机。 zz: 阿弥陀佛 — 2016-03-03 12:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu14.04 LTS wifi断线  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476291 昨天刚给笔记本重装的Ubuntu14.04 今天使用的时候发现进入系统一段时间后，wifi连接就会无缘无故中断 原因是搜索不到本来连接的wifi（不过其他设备如手机和另一台电脑能够正常连接） 试了一下在
<^k^>  ─> 用户登陆界面不进入也会在十几二十分钟左右断线 在此之前使用一直正常，不过今天中 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu-desktop 14.04.x 升级内核的相关经历  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476293 1、一开始不知道能不能升级内核，然后就升级了，有从 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 直接下载的版本，编译，安装，也有使用apt-get install 安装的版本，最后有一个版本
<^k^>  ─> 是3.14.67，把系统给升级挂了~，可以启动到锁定的桌面，但是键盘和鼠标都失灵了。所以 …
<nyfair> 招运维招运维
<BuildADigitalBei> MangHuoEr: ^^
<MangHuoEr> BuildADigitalBei: ?
<BuildADigitalBei> MangHuoEr: 应聘去啊
<MangHuoEr> BuildADigitalBei: 运维？
<MangHuoEr> BuildADigitalBei: 我不会着
<BuildADigitalBei> MangHuoEr: 没准儿是政府机构的
<BuildADigitalBei> MangHuoEr: 能查数据库
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04.3和14.04.4 支持到什么时候  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476294 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/ 速配指南 这个页面有显示如下版本支持到的时间 Trusty Tahr/14.04 LTS版 2015年02月19日(14.04.2) 2014年07月25日(14.04.1) 2014年04月17日(14.04.0) 支持到2019年04月 但是我想问问：14.04
<^k^>  ─> .3和14.04.4 支持到什么时候： 这里有张图：不知道怎么理解才对 <img src="https://wiki.ubuntu.com …
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 出现openbox被fcitx弄死,试试看禁止fcitx自动运行?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476295 出现openbox被fcitx弄死,试试看禁止fcitx自动运行? lxsession-edit把fcitx自动运行去掉 im-config设置为none 把~/.config/autostart/fcitx-autostart.desktop备份并删除 然后开机后从终端手动运行如下
<^k^>  ─> 命令: Code: fcitx & 之后ctrl+d把窗口关掉就可以实现后台运行了 虽然麻烦点,但貌似就不会死 …
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 出现openbox被fcitx弄死,试试看禁止fcitx自动运行?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476295 出现openbox被fcitx弄死,试试看禁止fcitx自动运行? lxsession-edit把fcitx自动运行去掉 im-config设置为none 把~/.config/autostart/fcitx-autostart.desktop备份并删除 然后开机后从终端手动运行如下
<^k^>  ─> 命令: Code: fcitx & 之后ctrl+d把窗口关掉就可以实现后台运行了 虽然麻烦点,但貌似就不会死 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian8.3VNC连接后输入法无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476296 Debian8.3 DVD安装 Xfce环境 安装的 vnc4server xstartup Code: #!/bin/sh # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop: # unset SESSION_MANAGER # exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc [ -x /etc/vnc/xstartup ] && exec /etc/vnc/xstartup [ -r $HOME/
<^k^>  ─> .Xresources ] && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources xsetroot -solid grey vncconfig -iconic & x-terminal-emulator -geometry 80x24+ …
<fzx> who
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu系统更新后软件中心不能打开。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476298 执行sudo apt-get update 后会出现HASH校验不和，想问下怎么解决这个问题！ 这个论坛不能添加图片附件么。？ zz: ubuntu新手总教头 — 2016-03-03 19:15
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Maya1> maya
<Maya1> let me see who is still on-line
<Maya1> 哼
<Maya1> 怎么艾特人来着。。
<onlylove> sigh，猫猫门槛太高，看不上咱
<Maya1> 喵～
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 妹汁
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 嗷  终于想起怎么艾特人了
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ ..
<Maya1> 想不想我～  哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 想
<Maya1> 好假～
<Maya1> onlylove: 嗨～ 好久不见～
<onlylove> Maya1: 哇，小萝莉
<Maya1> onlylove: 么么哒～
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47349
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国出台电视剧内容限制新规
<onlylove> 这还有啥能看的！
<Maya1> 我到底也没搞清楚 onlylove 到底是男是女来
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 当 onlylove 是 人妖或者妖人
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 你走  不要跟你讲话
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 非正常人类研究所样本一号，你好
<Maya1> onlylove: 他真的还单身吗。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 去洗澡
<Maya1> 猫叔最近咋样～
<Maya1> 还有我当叔呢～
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 唯艾 你好
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 去吧
<onlylove> 你当叔发财了，你猫叔家的鹦鹉被猫吓跑了
<onlylove> Maya1: 嗯，我单身的，你打算和我作伴不
<Maya1> onlylove: 哈哈哈 简单粗暴
<Maya1> 我要去北京抱当叔大腿
<Maya1> syq: 貌似也在北京？～
<Maya1> jade-shan: 小玉玉～
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有力证据 :     一位病人向医生诉说左脚痛得很。医生说:"这大概跟你年纪老有关系。"      "不可能,你说的不对"病人说,"我的右脚与左脚是同岁的,为什么右脚不痛?"
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • bind结构体sockaddr_ll出现invalid argument  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476300 系统：buntu 14.04LTS 语言： c语言 编译器： Code: gcc (Ubuntu 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1) 4.8.4 Copyright (C) 2013 Free Software Foundation, Inc. This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO warranty; not even f
<paco_> 有人吗
<ubrl> paco_:点点点.  23:33
<paco_> 。。。。
<JJ_> Ubantu初学者
<JJ_> 在自己建第一个站
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-04
<^k^> 新  开源小工具 • [bug修复更新1]"遗忘曲线网址收藏夹",水平有限,风险自担,欢迎试用,欢迎反馈  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475336 [bug修复更新1]"遗忘曲线网址收藏夹",水平有限,风险自担,欢迎试用,欢迎反馈 源码形式发布,水平有限,请自行确定运行风险. 不过我自己的试用来说感
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小小误会 : 一位旅客乘一辆出租汽车出游,半路上他轻拍司机肩膀想问点事。司机吓得"哇——"地叫了起来。"喔,对不起,"旅客抱歉地说道,"没想到会吓了你……""没关系,小小的误会。"司机答道,"我一向是开灵枢车的,刚改换驾。"
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  10:54
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席qiao，你帽门槛太高，看不上咱做UI的
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 还有，面试题里面的binary search tree咋回事，不是说简单么，咋这都出来了
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好吧，你面试的是什么部门？
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 说是kvm测试，鬼知道内推的那孩子推给谁了
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好吧。 你都没有问问他？！
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 但是人说了，啊，你之前做UI的，系统底层的东西你不了解，要学的东西太多，dismatch
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 当时我同事要的简历，光说你司有个测试，也没说啥啊
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好吧，你这心大，也不问问。 lol
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 我TM还冤枉呢，折腾一小时，吭哧吭哧做完题，然后一句话打发了！
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 好吧。。
<onlylove> 去找大象看看C家有位置没，猫猫看不起人
<onlylove> 看来在家呆几天是免不了了……
<onlylove> 办手续去……
<BuildADigitalBei> ooOO_OOoo: 早.
<ooOO_OOoo> BuildADigitalBei: 早
<ooOO_OOoo> BuildADigitalBei: 这个耳机样子看着。。
<BuildADigitalBei> ooOO_OOoo: 哪个? hd650?
<ooOO_OOoo> BuildADigitalBei: 恩
<BuildADigitalBei> ooOO_OOoo: 高端货来的.
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: ping
<BuildADigitalBei> harajuku: 早.了
<BuildADigitalBei> harajuku: 早.
<ooOO_OOoo> BuildADigitalBei: 我把这个发给我那个盆友
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 找你, rhel7的git repo有我能看的么?
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 早
<BuildADigitalBei> harajuku: kernel的? 看不到.
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 帽帽内部的tree ？ 估计你看不到
<BuildADigitalBei> harajuku: rhkernel只有内部的...
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 有没有public的嘛 我想看有个patch有没有被backport
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 他的那个地址是内部的么。。 你也是在帽帽呆过的人。
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 据我所有，帽帽还没有把他的tree public
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 然, 万一你们更open了呢?
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 那的等Jim白马那天脑子抽风了。
<BuildADigitalBei> harajuku: 去看centos.
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: centos 的  https://git.centos.org/summary/?r=rpms/kernel.git
<ubrl> ⇪ f: rpms/kernel.git - git.centos.org
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: https://git.centos.org/tree/rpms!kernel.git/9f591b190725f5e1372b7d995e2cd64041c5c304/SOURCES
<ubrl> ⇪ f: rpms/kernel.git - git.centos.org
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 毛都没有啊
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 有没有patch list
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: cf8befcc1a55 netlink: Disable insertions/removals during rehash
<harajuku> 18889a4315a5 netlink: Reset portid after netlink_insert failure
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 这两个patch 你帮我看看算了
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: cf8befcc1a55 18889a4315a5 ?
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: wait...
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: .
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 容我先 pull 下
<BuildADigitalBei> harajuku:  https://git.centos.org/git/rpms/kernel.git    就是这个啊
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<harajuku> BuildADigitalBei: 小k都说没有了
<BuildADigitalBei> harajuku: 哦草... 发现只有config....
<BuildADigitalBei> harajuku: 这个.git本来也不是能返回页面的吧...
<BuildADigitalBei> ... 还得安装centos-devel... 好麻烦...
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 在7的tree里没有找到这两个
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 用commit message搜呢?
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 看来帽帽没有merge这个patch
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 可能是只有几个stable分支需要这个patch
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: master上没有 只有4.0stable有 好像
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 这个就不知道了，不过帽帽有个arm的分支，是单独的，目前的kernel都到 4.5.0+ 了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 睡不好 : 一个投资者对他的同事抱怨说:"股市变化无常,我不是夜不成眠就是作恶梦。" "我倒总是睡得象个婴儿似的,"他的同事说。 "怎么说?"投资家问到。 "我每三、四个小时就会醒来大哭一场！ "同事说。
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  12:32
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: momo
<syj> ls
<Bardon> test
<ubrl> Bardon:点点点.  13:34
<nyfair> 最近看人简历看迷糊了。老司机们，敏捷开发究竟是个什么东西啊？
<nyfair> 是不是加班认证的意思？
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 如何限制：某个程序的网速  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476306 问题：如何限制某个程序的网速？ 有什么软件或方法可以实现？ 需求： 1. 针对特定的「已经在运行着的」程序进行网络限速 2. 可以限制上传、下载的速度 zz: kashu — 2016-03-04 14:39
<eval> ll
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 斑马找儿子 : 一天,斑马与儿子去公路上游玩。突然在半途中,儿子失踪了。 她便开始找,一到公路旁的斑马线旁变突然哭起来说:"我的儿啊,那个天杀的把你压成这个样子了!"
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 求chromium的flash插件 官方的用不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476307 谢谢了 zz: 15ho — 2016-03-04 16:53
<iopxus> exit
<UniFreak> 我想在我的 vagrant box(ubuntu 12.04 64bit) 里升级 php, 从 5.3 升级到 5.6. 已经加了 ppa 并且执行了 `apt-get update`
<UniFreak> 但是执行 `apt-get install php5` 的时候出错了, 这里是输出: http://paste.linux.chat/view/7f116666
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 饭后一支烟 : 约翰患有心脏病,他去看医生,医生劝他别抽烟了,最多只能 饭后抽一支。约翰答应了。 两个月后,医生在街上遇到约翰,见他精神仍然不佳,便问:"您按我说的做了吗?""做了。"约翰回答,"您要我饭后抽一支烟,搞得我每天吃十几顿饭,真是撑死了！ "
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • N卡驱动安装好之后，浏览网页上下滚动的时候为什么丢帧呀  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476313 上下滚动快了特别明显，文件管理器也是，开源的和闭源的驱动都用了，效果都一样，是不是刷新率太低呀 同样配置WIN7就没这个问题，为什么啊 zz: zwant — 20
<^k^>  ─> 16-03-04 19:38
<AmyChan> Hello!!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4WFI2ngGIMBCBAACwkXvn2VQAALq7gNN9wIAALCp146.jpg 小猪、狗狗拍写真
<Yuan>  /topic
<gow> 我的五笔拼音不好用了，怎么解决？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 运行zenmap的时候怎么会出现这个问题呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476315 详情见图，这个问题的出现是在安装 FCITX后出现的，并没有删掉IBUS，请教为何出现此问题？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-03-05 0:18
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-05
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 14.04.4升级16.04报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476317 在试着升级16.04，不管用update-manage-d,还是用do-release-upgrade -d 都在报： Calculating the changes Error authenticating some packages It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again l
<Yehai> da
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 万无一失 :       母亲:"你和丈夫一吵架就去摸电门,他要是不拉住你,怎么办?"      女儿:"不怕,我事先已把总闸拉下来了。" 
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 南昌工学院前来报道！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476318 昌工的朋友让我看到你们的双手好吗~ zz: Ravens — 2016-03-05 10:46
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 歪歪得正 :     运动会期间,阿试和小克负责贴大字报。阿试刚辛辛苦苦的贴好一张,小克却嚷:"歪了歪了！ "阿试眼一瞪:"嚷什么嚷,歪过来看不就正了！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何用 super+T 打开终端 14.04 LTS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476319 默认super+T打开的是回收站 在键盘的快捷键里设置 super+T 打开终端也没有用 请问有办法设置成super+T打开终端吗 zz: abgnwl — 2016-03-05 13:08
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5549.html 很努力 :     读小学四年级的弟弟胖得实在不像话,大家常常取笑他。    一天,老师要他们一班同学开始在联络簿上记下「每天帮家理做的事」,弟弟怎麽也想不出来,最後只好由妈妈代为填写。她在联络簿上写了:「每天帮家里吃
<^k^>  ─> 饭。」老师的评语是:「看得出来,你很努力９                        
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请教：各类文件的安装删除区别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476322 这段时间，在使用UBUNTU的过程中，发现文件的安装方法多种多样，使用DEB包和通过apt-get安装的方法已有了一定的理解，不明白的是： 问题一：对ZIP压缩包是否跟WINDOWS下一样，解压之
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请教：各类文件的安装删除区别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476323 这段时间，在使用UBUNTU的过程中，发现文件的安装方法多种多样，使用DEB包和通过apt-get安装的方法已有了一定的理解，不明白的是： 问题一：对ZIP压缩包是否跟WINDOWS下一样，解压之
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请教：各类文件的安装删除区别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476324 这段时间，在使用UBUNTU的过程中，发现文件的安装方法多种多样，使用DEB包和通过apt-get安装的方法已有了一定的理解，不明白的是： 问题一：对ZIP压缩包是否跟WINDOWS下一样，解压之后
<^k^>  ─> 就可以用，用完之后就可以直接删掉还有疑问！？ 问题二：使用GIT方法安装的，后续删 …
<AndroUser> 这里的人多吗
<vetwang1> 都是大神在这里
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<vetwangcn2> vetwangcn1hi
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 老机器有硬件配置图，装UNUNTU那个版本好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476327 老机器有硬件配置图，装UNUNTU那个版本好？是不是和WINDOWS一样，版本越高，吃系统资源越厉害！ zz: lysxjc — 2016-03-05 19:33
<drink1n_> morning
<drink1n_> 大家有什么推荐的机械键盘呢？请问
<drink1n_> 有活人吗？
<drink1n_> 大家还知道其他的中文 IRC 活跃频道吗？
<drink1n_> 请问？？？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • tar.gz安装问题求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476328 flash插件压缩包（.tar.gz）解压后文件如下 Code: libflashplayer.so readme.txt LGPL/ LGPL/notice.txt LGPL/LGPL.txt usr/ usr/bin/ usr/bin/flash-player-properties usr/lib/ usr/lib/kde4/ usr/lib/kde4/kcm_adobe_flash_player.so usr/share/ usr/share/icon
<^k^>  ─> s/ usr/share/icons/hicolor/ usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/ usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/ usr/share/icons/hicolo …
<miao233_> sprintozvw13: ##Orz #c_lang_cn #wikipedia-zh #archlinux-cn
<sprintozvw13> miao233_: thanks
<miao233_> 无需客气
<jusss> onlylove: biubiubiu
<onlylove> jusss: 你又活了？
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直都活着呀
<onlylove> jusss: 有日子没见你，你又做啥去了
<jusss> onlylove: http://www.bilibili.com/video/av3996184/
<ubrl> jusss: ⇪ 哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<jusss> onlylove: 看bilibili去了
<jusss> onlylove: 你创建过chroot环境不?
<onlylove> jusss: 没
<onlylove> jusss: 看不懂你啥意思
<jusss> onlylove: 比如nginx之类的运行在chroot环境里不是更安全点吗， chroot jail lxc docker之类的
<onlylove> jusss: 这些本身自己带貌似
<onlylove> jusss: 但是lxc是容器，是个……反正……就那么回事……
<jusss> 你换工作了?
<onlylove> 没换，丢了而已
<onlylove> 现在待业
<jusss> 我最近把x档案大致看了一遍
<jusss> 感觉还不错，有几集很棒
<jusss> onlylove: 我最近买了intel寨板，装了debian各种驱动问题
<jusss> onlylove: 你对时钟源熟悉不
<onlylove> jusss: 什么破板子，说起来，intel的东西，不都是公开datasheet么，山寨难道用了第三方芯片？
<onlylove> jusss: 数字电子那点东西，早还给漂亮的数电老师了
<jusss> onlylove: intel都开始把声卡搞进cpu了，intel这么牛怎么不上天呢
<onlylove> jusss: 这种事有啥……显卡都弄进去了，现在显卡带hdmi，自然有声卡啊
<jusss> onlylove: 关键是声卡驱动没给。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 或者说没开源，提供固件，但是固件是给chromebook的，给android的，就是没开源给linux
<onlylove> 那有datasheet不
<jusss> 不知道
<jusss> 貌似没，如果有的话就不会有问题没解决了
<jusss> onlylove: 你最近玩啥呢
<onlylove> jusss: 找工作，啥都不玩
<jusss> onlylove: 好长时间没见nyfair牛牛了
<jusss> 最近她没来过吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你白天不来
<onlylove> jusss: 所以看不见她，你看下最近几天log就知道了
<jusss> onlylove: 你压过片吗？
<onlylove> 没有
<jusss> 我发现500G的硬盘真不够用
<jusss> 没存多少电影就满了，又舍不得删
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 珍珠港 : 塔台:"日航165,请由D1滑行道右转,由F3滑行道进入停机坪。" 飞行员:"可否再给我更详细的指示?我上次来夏威夷的时候,没有在机场停留。" 塔台:"好的,没问题,我马上呼叫引导车。你上次什么时候来的?" 飞行员:"。。。1941年12月7日！ " 塔台:。。。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-06
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Google Chrome 自 2016/03 停止 對於 32 bit 的支援  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476331 https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.or ... oE6sL-p6oU To provide the best experience for the most-used Linux versions, we will end support for Google Chrome on 32-bit Linux, Ubuntu Precise (12.04), and Debian 7 (wheezy) in earl
<^k^>  ─> y March, 2016. Chrome will continue to function on these platforms but will no longer receive updates and security fi …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nPCIRj7tAACK4iIOGngAALrEwIEmKAAAIr6586.jpg 树坚强
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • User account 不能使用摄像头  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476333 cheese works. ThinkPad S3. 求答案。 Thanks zz: Lusheng Chen — 2016-03-06 11:25
<UniFreak> 怎么增加 bash 的输出缓冲长度呢?
<\u> 什么缓冲？
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • python3 string bytes 转换问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476334 大家好。请问一下py3如何将s0转成s1。谢谢 Code: s0 = """'\'c9\'f9\'c3\'f7""" s1 = b'\xc9\xf9\xc3\xf7' zz: naturalaw — 2016-03-06 13:51
<Xeon> 问一下，ubuntu下一个lts版本什么时候发行
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这是错觉么 : 现在才发现,我们竟然活着度过12月21号了……
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助，更新源失败，换了多个源无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476335 W: 无法下载 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... le/Release Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) W: 无法下载 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis
<^k^>  ─> ts/ ... ce/Sources Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ... ce/Sources <!-- m …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助，更新源失败，换了多个源无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476336 W: 无法下载 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... le/Release Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) W: 无法下载 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis
<^k^>  ─> ts/ ... ce/Sources Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ... ce/Sources <!-- m …
<^k^> 新  Mint • mint的compiz启动后不有效果  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476337 如题，能够打开compiz的设置，但是设置了并没有效果。 请高手指点一二。 谢谢 zz: fivemeat — 2016-03-06 16:31
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老色鬼 :      一老妓女回娘家,跟丈夫要路费。丈夫说:"大姑娘要饭——死心眼。你就不会在路上拉客做点生意。"老妓女说:"我人老珠黄了,那里还能寻到生意?"丈夫说:"你就不会去找老色鬼！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 又来请教问题了，同时打开两个文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476341 桌面上两个文件：a.jpg 和 b.mp3 现在需要同时运行它们，并且totem视频播放器最小化，图片最大化。 我以前的操作是同时选中，然后回车，不管音乐窗口，直接双击图片最大化。 感
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 解决：在Whisker Menu中软件的图标不显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476343 当碰到某个软件在Whisker Menu中不显示它相应的“图标”时 1. 查看这个软件中是否有图标文件 kashu:~/.local/share/applications$ dpkg -L megasync | grep icon /usr/share/icons /usr/share/icons/hicolor /usr/share
<^k^>  ─> /icons/hicolor/128x128 /usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps /usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/mega.png /usr/shar …
<jusss> hoxily: hi
<hoxily> jusss: hi
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 这个怎么破？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476344 这个怎么破？ zz: shelkit — 2016-03-06 21:52
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10+ubuntu双系统，装完之后gurb进入win10后，gurb就没了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476347 好像是win10覆盖了，ubuntu引导和win10一起在efi分区，没分/boot分区，现在愁着怎么在win10引导ubuntu，easybcd引导没用，提示找不到\NST\AutoNeoGrub1.mbr，求解，win10上有没有好的
<^k^>  ─> 引导方案，gurb2引导win10而不会被覆盖的？ zz: twita — 2016-03-06 21:53
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10+ubuntu双系统，装完之后gurb进入win10后，gurb就没了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476348 好像是win10覆盖了，ubuntu引导和win10一起在efi分区，没分/boot分区，现在愁着怎么在win10引导ubuntu，easybcd引导没用，提示找不到\NST\AutoNeoGrub1.mbr，求解，win10上有没有好的
<^k^>  ─> 引导方案，gurb2引导win10而不会被覆盖的？ zz: twita — 2016-03-06 21:54
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10+ubuntu双系统，装完之后gurb进入win10后，gurb就没了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476349 好像是win10覆盖了，ubuntu引导和win10一起在efi分区，没分/boot分区，现在愁着怎么在win10引导ubuntu，easybcd引导没用，提示找不到\NST\AutoNeoGrub1.mbr，求解，win10上有没有好的
<^k^>  ─> 引导方案，gurb2引导win10而不会被覆盖的？ zz: twita — 2016-03-06 21:55
<jusss> hoxily: 我掉了...
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 爲什麼不能安裝flash  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476350 firefox和chromium都不行，你們是嗎 zz: jeguan — 2016-03-06 22:25
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 爲什麼不能安裝flash  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476354 firefox和chromium都不行，你們是嗎 zz: jeguan — 2016-03-06 22:27
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 爲什麼不能安裝flash  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476355 firefox和chromium都不行，你們是嗎 zz: jeguan — 2016-03-06 22:29
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 爲什麼不能安裝flash  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476356 firefox和chromium都不行，你們是嗎 zz: jeguan — 2016-03-06 22:30
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10+Ubuntu双系统，装好之后用gurb启动win10后，gurb不见了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476358 好像是win10覆盖了，ubuntu引导和win10一起在efi分区，没分/boot分区，现在愁着怎么在win10引导ubuntu，easybcd引导没用，提示找不到\NST\AutoNeoGrub1.mbr，求解，win10上有没有好
<^k^>  ─> 的引导方案，gurb2引导win10而不会被覆盖的？ 来自我的 GEM-703L 上的 Tapatalk zz: twita — 2016-0 …
<k4N0w1> Gnome老崩溃正常嘛？
<k4N0w1> Kali下经常假死
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 太正常了
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, xfce4才是你的归宿
<k4N0w1> Terminal才是
<k4N0w1> 设置gdm开机进不了
<k4N0w1> 显卡驱动一直没装上
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, n卡？
<k4N0w1> A卡
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 我这里3台A卡的机器
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 随便装驱动
<k4N0w1> (・o・)
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 你说是你的问题 还是Ubuntu的问题
<k4N0w1> 可素进不了桌面啊
<k4N0w1> R5 230
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 看报错啊
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 用什么kali
<k4N0w1> 太渣了吧
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 新手用mint  熟悉了用Debian
<k4N0w1> 哦，算半吊子吧
<k4N0w1> 现在做日常用的了
<k4N0w1> Win10各种不舒服，还越来越慢
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 日常推荐你用mint
<gebjgd> 新手友好
<k4N0w1> 不是ubuntu最友好吗？
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, mint是基于ubuntu
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 对ubuntu进行修改 优化
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 所以你明白为什么mint更友好么
<afr4lk1> 嗯嗯debian的孙子
<gebjgd> 看
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 但是我用debian
<gebjgd> k4N0w1, 因为我讨厌升级  喜欢不动的发行版
<afr4lk1> A卡双显卡可以切换吗？自动
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 我都是禁用apu
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 直接用a9 270
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, steam抽游戏
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, a9 270自带双头
<afr4lk1> Debian最新版内核3.16对吧
<afr4lk1> Ubuntu默认4.2
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 3.16.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt20-1+deb8u4
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 内核新没什么用就是新的硬件可能支持好点
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 新手你直接用mint
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, win10直接可以被安卓取代了  太渣了 还不如安卓流畅
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 也就是跑个win only的游戏有点用
<afr4lk1> 还有一个问题哦，为什么debian完整镜像比ubuntu大那么多
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 因为debian的用途不一样
<afr4lk1> 装上后感觉也没多多少
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, debian 有稳定态
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, ubuntu没有
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, ubuntu是debian testing/sid 永远是测试和在开发中这个阶段
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 所以debian stable稳定
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 不知道什么叫崩溃
<afr4lk1> Debian加gnome?
<afr4lk1> 不崩溃？
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 用什么gnome  那渣桌面
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, A卡闭源驱动不支持gnome3
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 你只能用开源的
<afr4lk1> 颜控
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 那去用e18
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 比g3漂亮多了
<afr4lk1> 也是debian的儿子
<afr4lk1> 孙子。
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, e18是DE
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 发行版和DE你都没分开
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 小白一个
<afr4lk1> (@_@)
<afr4lk1> 哦那说的
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 去用mint就好了
<afr4lk1> 你说的
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, mint是发行版
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, ubuntu也是发行版
<afr4lk1> E18是哪个？
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, e18 gnome xfce4 kde mate cinnamon都是DE
<afr4lk1> 好吧我就只知道
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 桌面环境  所有发行版都可以换DE
<afr4lk1> 发行版
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, gnome是DE
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 所有发行版都有
<afr4lk1> 我以为你说的elementary
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, elementary是基于ubuntu的 直接上ppa就能装
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 提供单独一个DE的发行版 其实还是Ubuntu
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 源都一样
<afr4lk1> 15.10好像装不了
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 记住ubuntu只能用LTS
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 现在就是1404
<afr4lk1> 说多了都是泪
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 过下个月就是1604
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 中间版本不用碰
<afr4lk1> 对，等着到时候升级
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, debian用户表示stable就是稳定
<afr4lk1> 每次ubuntu都提醒错误错误吓死宝宝了
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 直接关闭
<afr4lk1> 还是gnome好看点
<afr4lk1> 诶，审美不同吧
<afr4lk1> elementary我也没觉得特别好看啊
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, gnome的systray太烂
<afr4lk1> 有吗？
<afr4lk1> 就是老崩溃
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 有 meta m
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 不用
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 垃圾
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 好用的DE多了
<afr4lk1> 我知道的就你刚才说的那些
<afr4lk1> 除了e18
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 看e18
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, cinnamon呢
<afr4lk1> 装debian好像有嘛
<afr4lk1> 上一次虚拟机里面都选了试了一下
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, Ubuntu1404需要上ppa
<afr4lk1> Debian稳定的前提是不升级内核吗？如果我升级到最新4.4来支持我的新硬件，那他的优势还有么？
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 有backports内核
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 不是  debian的所有软件源都是稳定版本
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, ubuntu的软件版本要新  都告诉你了ubuntu是debian testing/sid
<afr4lk1> 这句话不对吧，是debian的stable的才是稳定版本
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 是啊  debian stable是稳定版本
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, ubuntu永远都不是稳定办
<afr4lk1> 那滚动发行版更不稳定咯？
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 我用过5年的Arch
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 现在我在用debian
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 你觉得呢
<afr4lk1> 作为日常的系统？
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 我老婆都在用
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 是啊
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 只有Linux
<afr4lk1> QQ怎么办？
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 很少用
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 现在是微信时代
<afr4lk1> Office不兼容
<afr4lk1> 两大硬上
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 从来不用office
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 我老婆直接用libreoffice写论文
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 交稿都是pdf  为什么要用office
<afr4lk1> 对了，我装了a卡驱动后进不了登录管理器
<afr4lk1> 应该不是ubunt
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 内核后面nomodeset=1
<afr4lk1> Gnome的问题
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 直接lightdm
<afr4lk1> 对就是lightdm进不了
<afr4lk1> 应该是装残了
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 不可能
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 切换到tty1
<afr4lk1> 明明官网下的啊
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 登录 service lightdm restart
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 重启lightdm就是  这些是基础
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 你还是用mint去吧
<afr4lk1> (・o・)
<afr4lk1> 就是奔着ubuntu不折腾才装的，算了明天又重做系统吧
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, ubuntu那unity就是最大的垃圾
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 各种崩溃
<afr4lk1> 其实我要求很低，无线网卡能用就行
<afr4lk1> 编译了好多次都报错报错
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 什么的卡
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 我这里都是realtek的
<afr4lk1> Mt7601
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 没听说过
<afr4lk1> Rtl8188可以用不呢
<afr4lk1> Mt7601就是那种小米360无线网卡之类的用的那种
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 我买硬件都是买linux兼容的
<afr4lk1> 摊手
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 电视卡  打印扫描一体机 表示好用及了
<afr4lk1> (@_@)
<afr4lk1> 闪了GN
<gebjgd> afr4lk1, 玩游戏去了
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 请教，z3735的小主机能流畅运行ubuntu吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476362 看某宝上的基于atom z3735的400来块钱的小主机，z3735，2g内存，16/32g emmc，如果装个ubuntu 15.10用来上网看网络视频不知道能流畅运行不 zz: ll_sd — 2016-03-07 0:31
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-27
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 囧人爆笑的生活雷事 : 有一位小伙子提着一把香蕉挤公共汽车。这时,一不小心碰到一位妇女屁股上。这位妇女转过身骂了一句:"流氓"。小伙子说道:"你怎么连热的和凉的都分不清。"
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 防火牆好用的管理工具 FirewallD  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482975 1. 現今許多市面上許多的IP分享器或無線網路路由器（Wireless router），多是嵌入式Linux平台，並利用Netfilter的封包處理能力，提供NAT以及防火牆的功能。此外，Netfilter平台的模組化設
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助各位，esxi6.0中的ubuntu14.04虚拟机直通显卡问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482976 机器：hp microserver gen8 系统：esxi6.0U2 虚拟机：ubuntu desktop 14.04 显卡：蓝宝石r7 240 问题：在esxi安装了虚拟机ubuntu desktop 14.04，直通显卡r7 240 ，显卡开源驱动和私用驱动都
<coder-bts> 4/
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 火狐浏览网站正常，下载时文件名乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482977 火狐浏览网站正常，下载时文件名乱码，查看 页面编码为Unicode，如改成简体中文，浏览乱码，下载文件名正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2017-02-27 15:13
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • aria2c下载不下来文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482978 # aria2c -m 3 -s 8 -x 4 -j 4 -k 1M -t 15 -d /data/images --check-certificate=false -o STABLE.lst http://gus.pack.com/update/STABLE.lst http://wiki.pack.com/update/STABLE.lst Download Results: gid|stat|avg speed |path/URI ===+====+===========+===============
<^k^>  ─> ============================================ 1| ERR| 185B/s|/data/images/STABLE.lst Status Legend: (ERR):error occurr …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [双系统上网求助]ubuntu16.04下安装r8168输入make clean module错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482979 各位技术达人大家好！ 我去年安装了Ubuntu 16.04和Windows 10双系统，目前总有一个系统无法上网。我已经在win10和BIOS里面把网卡唤醒关掉了。 之前Ubuntu
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15667.html 终于使我怀孕 : 有一对夫妇,丈夫是一个著名的妇科医生。 一天,他们俩人一同到超级市场去买东西,人很多。忽然一位中年妇女挤了过来,热烈地吻了他们俩人,然后拉住那位妻子的手,激动又大声地说:"我得让你知道,我是多么地敬仰
<^k^>  ─> 您的丈夫啊！当别人都失败了的时候,他却成功地使我怀了孕！ "
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • uefi文件夹没有了,无法进系统,不想重装系统,用安装盘可进入grub命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482981 uefi文件夹没有了,无法进系统,不想重装系统,用安装盘可进入grub命令,用winpe新建了uefi分区,使用网上的方法: 开机选择u盘进入Grub引导。 然后按c进去命令行
<^k^>  ─> 模式。 　　然后手动引导进入原先的Ubuntu，我的boot分区是独立出来的，在(hd0，gpt6)里边 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鬼王撒尿 : 大族出喪﹐路逢大雨﹐女眷人等﹐避于路傍檐下。和尚沒處存身﹐暫躲開路神腹內。少頃﹐一僧從神腰裡伸頭探望﹐看雨往否。諸女眷驚曰﹕"我們迴避﹐開路神要撒尿哩。"
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • iptables -L 输出后面的注释是如何加进去的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482983 1.png 就是 /* xxx */ 格式那种 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2017-02-27 22:24
<zouyi> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> zouyi:点点点.  23:19
<zouyi> ？
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 默认点阵中文字体设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482985 Ubuntu自带点阵中文字体（确切来说是日文），但这个字体（12x13ja.pcf.gz等）很多字不符合国家标准，所以更换。 一、找到/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/12x13ja.pcf.gz及其他几个ja、ko结尾的字体，这就是
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-28
<lishoujun> 早
<new228> What's good laptop for programming in 2017?
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab120.16 #1 SMP Tue Dec 13 20:58:28 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男女分手的变迁 :     30年代:男:找个好男人,祝你们白头到老。女:呜...... 40-60年代男:不要恨我。女:我不后悔。70年代:男:我们还是彻底分手吧！女:你再好好想想。80年代:男:我们已经完啦！女:赔我青春损失费！90年代:男:祝你以后幸福！女:滚蛋,用不着你担心！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10428.html 帽子和皮鞋 : 一名顾客对帽店老板嚷道:"这么一顶帽子竟要70美元,你是不是发疯了。用这些钱足可以买一双上等的皮靴。""您说的不错,先生,可我不明白。这上等的皮靴您怎么把它戴在头上呢?"
<MangHuoEr> BinLi: https://item.jd.com/10964163645.html
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ 【相当于0元购 买就返399元】斐讯K2 路由器无线穿墙王wifi信号放大器双频5G漏油器 路由器-白色【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 用snap安装软件无法正常显示中文 如何解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482986 如题，用snap安装软件，无法正常显示中文，变成方框了，用apt-get安装的软件一切正常，求解决方法。 无标题.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 semimi — 2017-02-28 14:03
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 啥情况? 白送?
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 于老板也不来了啊
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 漏油器好玩
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 对啊
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 白送还是可以拿一台的吧? 这是因为有后门所以拿政府补贴了?
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 没啥用吧
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 是啊. 没啥用.
<MangHuoEr> 谁家有大点的扳手啊借用一下下
<MangHuoEr> BinLi: https://github.com/jreese/znc-push
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - jreese/znc-push: Push notification service module for ZNC
<MangHuoEr> BinLi: https://www.glowing-bear.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
<MangHuoEr> BinLi: /set relay.network.password yourpassword
<MangHuoEr> BinLi: /relay add ssl.weechat 9001
<IsoaSFlus> MangHuoEr: 那东西白拿吗？
<MangHuoEr> IsoaSFlus: 不知道呢
<IsoaSFlus> MangHuoEr: 这路由器好像有坑
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sXqISioZAADIRI8aX6sAALrVQN8NyoAAMhc673.jpg 这个睡垫真暖和啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 叔，关于png的算法有啥好的资料吗
<IsoaSFlus> 除了libpng的源码……
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 不知道啊.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 图像处理我没碰过
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 如何禁用Ubuntu16.04LTS普通用户关机？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482988 Ubuntu16.04TLS加入Windows域以后，使用domian users账号登录进入ubuntu桌面，可以运行关机、重启这些命令，请问如何禁止domain users在nubuntu16.04TLS系统中的关机权限？谢谢！ /etc/sudoer
<^k^>  ─> s中的内容如下： Defaults env_reset Defaults mail_badpass Defaults secure_path="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin: …
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 等 yuning 上线了问他
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 好……
<coder-bts> 关机的话
<coder-bts> 普通用户不是一直需要sudo吗？
<coder-bts> 如果禁止这个用户调用root权限
<coder-bts> 也就是禁用sudo
<coder-bts> 不就好了吗？
<coder-bts> 也就是更改用户组的问题
<coder-bts> 至于其他操作权限做个简单调整就行了
<wkwing> 貌似图形化界面关机不需要root权限
<Madper> wkwing: +1
<coder-bts> 是
<coder-bts> 问题是
<coder-bts> 如果你是多用户
<coder-bts> 且有其他用户登录
<coder-bts> 且你不是超级用户
<coder-bts> 你还是无法关机
<coder-bts> 何况正常的Linux服务器也不会开图形界面吧....
<abc_> coder-bts: 所以你为啥不去帖子里面说 = =
<Madper> abc_: 早, 老司机.
<Madper> abc_: 上车嘛?
<Madper> abc_: 错了, 来礼拜寺嘛?
<abc_> Madper: 早，老阿铺，今天不读经书
<Madper> abc_: 做礼拜嘛? 阿訇给你讲经
<abc_> Madper: 拒绝，今天我要接受共产主义熏陶
<Madper> abc_: 你没救了.
<abc_> Madper: = =
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 配台式机 运行Ubuntu16.04 什么硬件和配置兼容性比较好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482991 1 显卡那种兼容性比较好？网上看到这个问题最多，集成的和独显有什么推荐？ 中等配置的 2 哪些的主流中等的主板兼容比较好 打算配中等的主板 3 内存是否有差别
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice有没有支持多文件标签的插件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482993 就像wps或永中office那样的。在多文件切换时比从窗口切换方便些。 深度截图20170228215331.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 johnmy — 2017-03-01 4:53
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-01
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 换了两次 :       法官审问犯人。      法官:"你为什么一夜之间三次闯入同一个店铺?"      犯人:"我偷了一件连衣裙,可我老婆并不满意,让我去换了两次。" 
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 如何更改VirtualBox虚拟机内检测到的硬件名称?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482994 如何更改VirtualBox虚拟机内检测到的硬件名称? 比如我的CPU是E5500; 但我不想让虚拟机内的系统检测到我的真实CPU名称 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-03-01 10:14
<MangHuoEr> 早啊
<violetzijing> 早啊
<violetzijing> 好烦，有 gdm 和 lightdm 两个，每次解锁桌面都要输入两次密码
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 删掉 gdm 呗
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 刚检查了一下，我没装 gdm
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 这就魔幻了，哪里来的两层登录界面……
<MangHuoEr> 给 lightdm 也删掉
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, =__,=
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 手动 startx 吗
<MangHuoEr> 对啊
<floating_rain> Ubuntu打包的软件都是最新的吗，就是用apt-get install的程序
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 有人关注gpd pocket这货么？根据宣传厂家是要写驱动的。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482996 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd- ... aptop--2#/ QQ截图20170301131524.pngQQ截图20170301131608.pngQQ截图20170301131553.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 HHacker — 2017-03-01 13:14
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 都有啥好玩应用啊，我用了一个月也没发现啥好的
<Madper> violetzijing: 两次密码这个是锁屏的bug
<violetzijing> Madper, =__,=
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 两步验证就很好, 然后显示心率也好
<violetzijing> Madper, 我可能是正版 Ubuntu 的受害者？
<Madper> violetzijing: 是啊.
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 显示心率？ how?
<violetzijing> 错了，应该是「我可能是正版 Ubantu 的受害者」
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 心率带连手机, 手机发送到手表
<MangHuoEr> 哦哦
<Madper> violetzijing: 你在unity-control-center里面关掉锁屏密码, 就只需要输入一次了.
<Madper> violetzijing: 可以关掉一个的.
<violetzijing> Madper, 倒是没关掉锁屏密码，换了几个屏保换回原来 Cinnamon 的然后就好了
<Madper> ... ...
<Madper> violetzijing: 我记得有个bug是, 系统里装了两个锁屏服务... cc MangHuoEr
<violetzijing> Madper, (´・ω・｀)
<Madper> 怎么也不见rh的小伙伴来吹水了
<violetzijing> 怎么也不见rh的小伙伴来吹水了
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 早~
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 小白昨天才装的ubuntu，用sudo pppoeconf建立了ifupdown(enp3s0)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482997 用sudo pppoeconf建立了ifupdown(enp3s0)但是无法上网，这个ifupdown不能编辑不能删除，而且设置了DSL拨号后也是直接连接到ifupdown，我想请教一下怎么设置正常的
<^k^>  ─> DSL拨号并删除这个ifupdown。由于网上搜索ifupdown搜不到解决方法，所以只能来麻烦各位大 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • 求助，移植16.04.1到微型电脑上，旋转屏幕后黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483000 微型电脑的芯片是Intel的Z8700，核心显卡。 微型电脑的屏是一个竖屏，但被横着安放，进桌面后触摸、按键都正常，就是画面是横着的。 在设置里面旋转屏幕，点应用设置，屏
<galikeleli> ss
<galikeleli> 我从14.04升级到16.04时libvirt-bin发生错误，subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<galikeleli> systemctl status libvirt-bin 显示
<galikeleli> systemd[1]: Failed to start Virtualization daemon
<galikeleli> 但是单独运行virtlogd和libvirtd没问题
<galikeleli> /usr/sbin/virtlogd -d
<galikeleli> /usr/sbin/libvirtd -l -f /etc/libvirt/libvirtd.conf &
<galikeleli> 请问，我如何找到原因？
<alexxey> galikeleli, 看看  journalctl -u libvirt-bin 的日志
<galikeleli> Mar 01 14:51:54 lijianbing systemd[1]: Starting Virtualization daemon...
<galikeleli> Mar 01 14:51:54 lijianbing libvirtd[14671]: /usr/sbin/libvirtd: initialization failed
<galikeleli> Mar 01 14:51:54 lijianbing systemd[1]: libvirt-bin.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<galikeleli> Mar 01 14:51:54 lijianbing systemd[1]: Failed to start Virtualization daemon.
<galikeleli> Mar 01 14:51:54 lijianbing systemd[1]: libvirt-bin.service: Unit entered failed state.
<galikeleli> Mar 01 14:51:54 lijianbing systemd[1]: libvirt-bin.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<galikeleli> Mar 01 14:51:54 lijianbing systemd[1]: libvirt-bin.service: Service hold-off time over, scheduling restart.
<ubrl> galikeleli:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> galikeleli:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<galikeleli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24088768/
<alexxey> galikeleli, 看看这里 https://wiki.libvirt.org/page/DebugLogs 获取更详细的日志
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certificate B: certificate verify failed
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 光着膀子 :     森林里有两棵树,一棵树上住着两子小鸟,另一颗住着老鹰。    一天一只鸟对另一只鸟说:"你敢去打那只老鹰吗?""当然敢"说完就飞到老鹰的树上。    过了一会儿,小鸟飞回来,身上的羽毛一根也没有了。那只鸟问:"出什么事了?"没羽毛的鸟说:"这
<^k^>  ─> 小子不服,我光着膀子将他一顿揍"。  
<^k^> 新  校园网拨号 • Ubuntu 16.04 校园网 Drcom可用方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483001 我是学生党一枚，之前一直受到校园网Drcom客户端的困扰，Ubuntu客户端没法连接。甚至64位系统直接无法使用客户端啊 下面我来说一下我的成功过程以及思路。 32位下：首先我是在Windows下虚拟
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 早.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36239.html 婚恋男女冷段子 : 男孩看上一个女孩,却又不怕遭到女孩拒绝。于是向一个知心大姐讨教,大姐直截了当地说:"要追女孩子,还是主动出击吧！ "
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请问这个有什么用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483002 Code: iptables -A FORWARD -i br0 -o br0 -j ACCEPT 转发，还从一个口进又从同一个口出，有这种包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2017-03-01 20:01
<gebjgd> 老屁眼也不来了
<gebjgd> 五羊也没影了
<gebjgd> 美国党沦陷了
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 宋体加粗变黑体是怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483006 在libreoffice和wps中宋体加粗变黑体是怎么回事？ 而在永中office中却没事。 是不是在]字体设置上的问题，怎么解决啊，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 johnmy — 2017-03-01 21:58
<Madper> ..
<Madper> gebjgd: ... ...
<Madper> gebjgd: 老py是谁? ofan?
<Madper> gebjgd: 还是lpy?
<Madper> gebjgd: 欧洲党也没剩几个了. pudge也不来了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • win10装ubuntu10.04双系统，安装类型无法识别空闲分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483007 试过很多方法…win10上面分出来了200G的地方，然后不管对这个200G的地方什么操作结果都一样…… 格式化 NTFS格式化 EXFAT格式化 未分配 然后以上这几种方
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu自带firefox与firefox开发版的混淆  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483008 ubuntu gnome16.04装了firefox和firefox开发版，开发版是二进制包，我移到了/opt目录,并在/usr/share/applications自己创建了firefox_dev.desktop文件,如下 [Desktop Entry] Name=Firefox Developer GenericName=Firefox
<^k^>  ─> Developer Edition Exec=/opt/firefox_dev/firefox Terminal=false Icon=/opt/firefox_dev/browser/icons/mozicon128.png Ty …
<gebjgd> Madper, 老py是 knownbad
<gebjgd> Madper, ofan在qq上
<Madper> gebjgd: o .
<knownbad> gebjgd: 香肠兄。
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-02
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu 16.10无法修改系统最大打开文件数  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483009 我用的一个软件需要当前用户对“open file”的要求是65535，且这个当前用户不能为root，我用命令ulimit -n显示最大为1024 然后我根据网上的说明做了一下修改： sudo vim /
<^k^>  ─> etc/security/limits.conf 文件尾追加 * hard nofile 65535 * soft nofile 65535 也在 vim /etc/profile 文件尾加 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • amd r7 250 显卡驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483010 系统： ubuntu server 16.04.2 LTS 64bit CPU： i7-6700 显卡： amd r7 250 以前直接安装系统，没有自己装驱动，一直没有什么问题。 前两天断电重启之后，发现打开chrome或者eclipse之后屏幕一直闪烁，但是glxgears没有
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 16.04 晒晒大家都是什么型号的配置？ 对比哪些兼容性更好  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483013 大家都是什么型号的配置？ 安装16.04 过程中有哪些坑？看看谁的配置兼容性最佳 顺便问问 1 显卡那种兼容性比较好？（网上看到这个问题最多，集成的和独显有什
<^k^>  ─> 么推荐？ 中等配置的） 2 哪些的主流中等的主板兼容比较好 3 内存是否有差别？打算配8 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 大家的16.04和硬件的兼容性如何？对比一下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483014 1 显卡那种兼容性比较好？（网上看到这个问题最多，集成的和独显有什么推荐？ ） 2 哪些的主流中等的主板兼容比较好 3 内存是否有差别？DDR4和DDR3 4 硬盘采用那个固态硬盘
<^k^>  ─> ？ 5 机械键盘，是否兼容 统计信息: 发表于 由 wulongji — 2017-03-02 11:17
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • vmvare安装出现错误Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "a  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483015 ubuntu gnome16.04安装vmvare出现以下错误 (vmware-installer.py:29312): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "adwaita", /usr/share/themes/Adwaita/gtk-2.0/main.rc:728: error: unexpect
<^k^>  ─> ed identifier `direction', expected character `}' (vmware-installer.py:29312): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme …
<MangHuoEr> Madper: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6978619/
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 你买的是这个？
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ SUNSING 三兴 台湾进口 红烧鳗鱼罐头 100g*6罐装 49.8元包邮（两份券后低至47.3元/6罐）_天猫精选优惠_什么值得买
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 早, 首席
<Madper> MangHuoEr: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°.
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 我现在不喜欢鳗鱼了. 我喜欢金枪鱼
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 买油浸金枪鱼吧.
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席拿下了吗?
<MangHuoEr> ooOO_OOoo: 首席拿下了么
<claw-abhor> https://www.instagram.com/hosico_cat/ 来吸猫啊
<ubrl> claw-abhor: ⇪  Hosico Cat (@hosico_cat) • Instagram photos and videos
 * claw-abhor 吸了两天了，神清气爽
<MangHuoEr> Madper: shengyao http://www.smzdm.com/p/6978107/
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ TRINX 千里达 美骑定制款铝合金山地自行车 26寸 24速 784元包邮（下单立减）_美骑易购优惠_什么值得买
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 不买车了.
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 等我拿本儿摇号买大L.
<Madper> claw-abhor: 我得找真猫撸去
<claw-abhor> Madper, 猫咪咖啡馆
<Madper> claw-abhor: 不用, 我有个邻居卖猫的.
<Madper> claw-abhor: 在格林格林买了个房子专门羊毛
<Madper> 养猫
<claw-abhor> Madper, 真·有钱人
<Madper> claw-abhor: 一只好几万, 很赚的
<claw-abhor> Madper, 什么品种？
<Madper> claw-abhor: 很多种都有, 但是我不认识, 我只会撸猫
<claw-abhor> Madper, 羡慕啊
<claw-abhor> MangHuoEr, 背单词还是很有用的，刚找出以前看过的美剧发现没字幕都能看懂了
<MangHuoEr> claw-abhor: 啊，我快坚持不动了，像今天背的 serendipity 这种
<claw-abhor> MangHuoEr, 你都开始背 GRE 了啊
<MangHuoEr> claw-abhor: 傻背上那基本简单的单词书都过玩了啊
<claw-abhor> MangHuoEr, 大佬啊
<Madper> MangHuoEr, 大佬啊
<MangHuoEr> claw-abhor: Madper 我背完这本 SAT 就不继续加量了，再来一遍
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 我发现最适合我的键盘, 竟然是, thinkpad 蓝牙键盘.
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 腻害.
 * MangHuoEr 还有10 天
<claw-abhor> MangHuoEr, 腻害
<Madper> MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6978336/   ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ LANEIGE 兰芝 夜间修护睡眠补水面膜 70ml*2罐 ￥229+￥27.25含税直邮（约￥256）_京东全球购优惠_发现值得买_什么值得买
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 那键盘不好玩
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 我老婆强力推荐的.
<MangHuoEr> 256 好贵啊
<MangHuoEr> 而且我也没有 plus
<claw-abhor> 我还有两只 Origin 的面膜没用
<claw-abhor> 感觉要砸在自己手里了
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 两罐...
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 韩国的靠谱不
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 靠谱吧...
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 京东的plus不值得买吧?
<MangHuoEr> 应该不值得
<Madper> 还是中亚prime良心.
<Madper> 中亚无限次包邮, 美亚无限次200块钱包邮
<MangHuoEr> 不过说起来没大米了，去京东买一带
<Madper> 早就赚回本儿了.
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 我也要买, 有啥推荐码?
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 我就随便买的，https://item.jd.com/885987.html 这种啥的
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ 【金龙鱼大米】【京东超市】金龙鱼 东北大米 蟹稻共生 盘锦大米5KG(包装更新，新老包装随机发放）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<MangHuoEr> 没啥差别吧？ 我觉得都很好吃，只要是淀粉都非常好吃
<MangHuoEr> 白白的米饭， 面条，包子
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 现在每天早上我都要去711看看凉皮上架没有
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 啥时候上架?
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 不造
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 我今天中午没吃淀粉...
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 烤箱烤了半条巴沙鱼
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 我每天看，哪天上架了通知你
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 好的.
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 烤箱壕，我连微波炉都没有
<claw-abhor> Madper, 有前同事推荐过响水大米，超级好吃
<claw-abhor> Madper, 焖的时候满屋飘香
<claw-abhor> Madper, 羡慕生活
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 考相比微波炉好用.
<Madper> claw-abhor: 响水大米, 好的, 我去查查.
<Madper> claw-abhor: 前俩月隔壁组找remote的开发, 你不投简历
<Madper> claw-abhor: 内部转岗很容易的.
<claw-abhor> Madper, ????
<Madper> claw-abhor: 现在没了.
<claw-abhor> Madper, ???
<MangHuoEr> Madper: https://item.jd.com/1218289746.html 2kg 69 好贵
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ 016新米响水贡米东北火山石板有机大米宝宝大米粥米真空装很好吃【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<MangHuoEr> 隔壁组？
<Madper> claw-abhor: remote了, 你就可以每天上午去健身房, 回来自己做饭吃
<Madper> MangHuoEr: xianghui那个岗位.
<MangHuoEr> 哦哦哦
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 太tm贵了啊.........
<Madper> 玩个毛啊......
<Madper> 2kg 69????
<Madper> 怎么不去抢!
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 对，我还是买 5kg 29 的
<MangHuoEr> 或者超市散称应该更便宜
<Madper> MangHuoEr: +1
<claw-abhor> _(:з」∠)_
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 别
<claw-abhor> 都自己做饭了，还不吃好点？
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 超市要买袋装密封的
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 为啥捏
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 别买散的. 黄曲霉超标
<MangHuoEr> 哦哦
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 监管不足啊.
<MangHuoEr> 熟了还有？
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 好问题.
<claw-abhor> MangHuoEr, 黄曲霉素高温不会被破坏
<MangHuoEr> 哦？
<claw-abhor> 耐高温黄曲霉毒素B1的分解温度为268℃紫外线对低浓度黄曲霉毒素有一定的破坏性.
<claw-abhor> 煮个饭最多100多度，不够
<Madper> claw-abhor: 赞.
<claw-abhor> 啊在这里
<claw-abhor> 一般烹调加工温度不能将其破坏，裂解温度为280℃。在水中溶解度较低，溶于油及一些有机溶剂，如氯仿和甲醇中，但不溶于乙醚、石油醚及乙烷。
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 现在京东自提都要邮费了
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 买多点儿呢?
<claw-abhor> 另外黄曲霉素的英文是 aflatoxin
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 多买就重了
<MangHuoEr> 照样不保佑
<claw-abhor> 又获得了没有用的知识lol
<MangHuoEr> 包邮
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 当年被狂喷的1号店, 现在不要邮费了好像
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 当年不是说1号店啥都便宜, 都是靠运费赚钱嘛
<MangHuoEr> 1号店现在不是沃尔玛的了么
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 恩.
<MangHuoEr> 1 号店是 68
<MangHuoEr> 比京东便宜些
<Madper> MangHuoEr: http://item.yhd.com/item/70096536?tc=3.0.5.24424083.5&tp=51.%E5%A4%A7%E7%B1%B3.124.5.4.LeDf7JS-11-AXBKQ&abtest=1.374_818_2214&ti=4TSBJk
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ 十月稻田 十月稻町米 5kg X 2【品牌 产地 促销 价格 评论 正品】-1号店
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 只能在京东多试用点东西来对冲邮费了
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 10kg, 73.4, 可以接受
<Madper> MangHuoEr: lol
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 好消息，好消息，买自营大米面粉满68免运费政策从1月24日延续至3月31日啦
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 一号店多良心!
<MangHuoEr> Madper: http://d8.yihaodianimg.com/N07/M01/AF/33/CgQIz1csGByANEcDAAP91u3ZUH0558.webp
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ image/webp
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 我显示器坏了？ 颜色没有洁白哟u光泽啊
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 这啥? 视频?
<MangHuoEr> 图片
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 偏黄?
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 拍照的白平衡问题?
<MangHuoEr> 谁知道呐
<Madper> MangHuoEr: http://item.yhd.com/item/61363544?tc=4.10001.5.52770799.2&tp=15.70096536.2627.0.4.LeDfAht-11-AXBKQ&tce=request-edff890ea90b9a4193aa476a1f43af79b5dc,section-31,n-10,gender-0,type-0&ti=45AALY
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ 十月稻田 五常大米 稻花香10kg【品牌 产地 促销 价格 评论 正品】-1号店
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 不吃淀粉顶不住啊
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 妈蛋吃了半条鱼, 现在好饿..
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 整俩酱肉大包，管一天
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 不行, 那老子今天的hiit就白做了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pzaIYCl-AACbqW3AI8oAALrDwOZCTwAAJvB488.jpg 这车质量真好,没得说！
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 你的自行车也不骑了？
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 等暖和了就骑啊
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 下周一我就打算测试一番
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 现在骑车死很惨吧?
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 风太大啊
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 风有点大
<Madper> 对啊
<MangHuoEr> 先得找地方给车加油去
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 自己买了加油就好啊
<MangHuoEr> 周末在附近找了好几圈没有能加油的
<MangHuoEr> 很麻烦的，需要把刹车都拆下来
<MangHuoEr> 夹片啥的都得拆
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 再不小心给碟片弄上油更没得玩
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 真后悔没有买线刹
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 最终买了这个: http://item.yhd.com/item/69311760?tc=3.0.5.8191523.3&tp=51.%E5%A4%A7%E7%B1%B3.124.3.3.LeDh42D-11-AXBKQ&abtest=1.374_818_2214&ti=NGV8S8
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ 十月稻田 长粒香 5kg/袋 X 2【品牌 产地 促销 价格 评论 正品】-1号店
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 线刹是啥?
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 你的是油刹?
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 就是有根钢丝来连接刹车把和刹车片的呗
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 对啊
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 啊哈哈哈哈哈
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 油刹性能好啊, 就是得包养
<MangHuoEr> 放了一年没油了刹不动了
<Madper> 保养
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 随便一个店就能搞定吧?
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 很麻烦，没人愿意弄，你不知道自行车圈子里面的人有多拽
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 那你当死飞骑?
<Madper> lol~
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 能当死飞也好啊，关键飞也死不了
<MangHuoEr> 就慢慢的骑， 慢慢前刹车减速
<Madper> MangHuoEr: lol~
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 那可没法骑...
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 兔子的车呢?
<Madper> 他不是也是油刹嘛?
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 都吃灰了?
<MangHuoEr> 他的不是丢了？ 后来买了没有
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 你 vps 报了没
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 还没.
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 哦对, 他丢了
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 我得去问问了，抗不住了啊，美元好贵
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 问啥?
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 老板呐
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 有啥好问得? 直接报销啊
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 走流程就好, 问个屁
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 还是问问的好
<Madper> MangHuoEr: .
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 真心没必要吧
<Madper> MangHuoEr: nothing will be changed?
<MangHuoEr> but
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 啥时候team lunch啊?
 * Madper 好饿
<Madper> claw-abhor: instagram不如汤不热好看.
<claw-abhor> Madper, 汤不热都是发车的，当然比不上了
<claw-abhor> Madper, 不过我经常在ins上收到一些关注申请，都是什么我是个20多岁的妙龄少女，想要看我的樱桃吗，快关注我吧
<Madper> claw-abhor: 樱桃?????
 * Madper 我已经理解不了这个社会了
<Madper> claw-abhor: 点进去一看都是给口红试色的?
<claw-abhor> Madper, 我也不是很理解（摊手
<claw-abhor> Madper, 对方锁帐号了，我不是那么好奇的人
<Madper> lol~
<Madper> claw-abhor: MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6976504/   ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ Simmons 席梦思 Beautyrest Smartmotion Base 2.0 电动可调节床架/床箱 19899元（需用券）_西集网优惠_什么值得买
<claw-abhor> Madper, 买不起
<claw-abhor> Madper, 我一介租房狗，买这干啥
<Madper> claw-abhor: 先买房.
<Madper> claw-abhor: 回贵天津买
<claw-abhor> Madper, 我的户口早弄回大西北了，在天津买个毛
<Madper> claw-abhor: 天津不是能给解决户口吗?
<Madper> claw-abhor: 买房的话.
<claw-abhor> Madper, 那都是多少年前的故事了
<Madper> claw-abhor: 大蜥蜴没给你解决户口啊?????
<claw-abhor> Madper, 大蜥蜴又没有指标，哪有红帽的指标多
<Madper> claw-abhor: ...
<Madper> claw-abhor: 那就让你老婆拿工作居住证, 然后在帝都买吧.
<Madper> claw-abhor: 现在买还来得及.
<claw-abhor> Madper, 从来都是听说大家跑去红帽解决户口的，没听说过在蜥蜴解决的
<claw-abhor> Madper, 没钱（
<claw-abhor> sigh...
<claw-abhor> 我失败，我自杀
<Madper> claw-abhor: 请问自杀最无痛的方法是啥
<Madper> claw-abhor: 跳楼?
<claw-abhor> Madper, 跳失败了下半辈子……
<Madper> claw-abhor: 选高一点儿的啊.
<Madper> claw-abhor: 40层起
<Madper> claw-abhor: 40层都不死?
<claw-abhor> Madper, 人架不住点背
<claw-abhor> Madper, 我还想过，可能烧炭可能算最容易接触到的最无痛的方式
<Madper> claw-abhor: 那就只有百草枯混合敌敌畏了?
<Madper> claw-abhor: 恩...
<claw-abhor> Madper, 百草枯后期还是很痛苦的
<Madper> claw-abhor: 类似美国死刑那种电椅呢?
<claw-abhor> Madper, 电椅不了解啊
<claw-abhor> Madper, 现在都注射死亡了
<claw-abhor> MangHuoEr, http://store.steampowered.com/app/503560/ 买买买啊
<ubrl> claw-abhor: ⇪ Save 20% on 911 Operator on Steam pp: $3.99
<claw-abhor> cc Madper
<claw-abhor> 有很多听力资料
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机磁盘文件是单独一个大文件效率高？还是分割成多个文件效率高？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483016 如果运行Windows7/8/10需要建立一个很大的虚拟磁盘文件，比如20g~30g。像这样的文件，是建立一个单独的巨大的磁盘文件效率高。还是分割成多个
<^k^>  ─> 比如2~5G的文件效率高？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-03-02 15:32
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好啊
<IsoaSFlus> octave是什么鬼啊,明明显示发布了新版本,但点download它又叫我去源里面安装,但源里面是旧版本啊....
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-03
<richard_ma> 早上好
<IsoaSFlus> richard_ma:
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 早
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 频道里面有没有matlab/octave的大神?
<luobo> @luobo
<luobo> luobo: hello
<luobo> 怎么@别人呢
<hmz365> 如何在64位系统中编译32位内核?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 华硕老本子16.04装不上，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483032 11年买的华硕A42J，各种装linux出问题。 也因为后来一直需要用windows，就没用下去。 现在又可以装了，16.04装不上，grub引导没进入图形界面就断电自动重启。 包括archlinux也一样情况。 网上
<^k^>  ─> 也没查到解决方案。 试了试曾经10.04光盘，可用；刻了16.04的光盘，不可行，同样中途重 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32544.html 大哥,真为你的智商捉急 : 今天我在超市门口,看到一送快递的大哥,刚把他的摩托车发动。 不到3秒就听"嘭"的一声他人和车就倒地上了。 只见他默默的爬了起来,掏出钥匙把车子前轮的锁打开。
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice Calc电子表格中如何查找“单元格中某个字符出现次数最多”的那个单元格？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483033 LibreOffice Calc电子表格中如何查找“单元格中某个字符出现次数最多”的那个单元格？ 是这样的，我有一个汉字笔顺表
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzz..
 * dsoyet 'wares'
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 朋友,还钱 : 朋友 还钱 朋友啊朋友你可曾想起了我上一次你借了我的钱请你还给我朋友啊朋友你可曾记起了我如果你不把钱还给我请你告诉我朋友啊朋友你可曾想起了我如果你还记得我们去年打麻将你放我一炮,没给钱
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求教如何备份还原系统列表！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483035 新装的 Ubuntu Server 系统非常干净！ 我希望此时获得一个已经安装的软件包列表，类似于 dpkg -l 那样，将列表保存到 .txt 中。 然后我系统各种装软件，做试验。 有一天，我想还原到刚刚安
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 在 城市天际线 和 Unity3D 中，有些字显示不出来。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483036 是这样的。 之前我玩过《城市：天际线》，没有问题。后来我把ubuntu换成debian，然后又换回来，用的是同一个 home 分区，再次安装《城市：天际线》的时候，就出
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 种树 : 一人不停地用锄头挖坑,然后又用土填上。 行人看后不解,便问:"你这是干啥呢?" "今天真倒霉,负责放树苗的人没来。" "……" 
<IsoaSFlus> test
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  21:57
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice使用命令行给PDF增加水印  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483038 知行执行 写道: LibreOffice可以通过使用命令行给PDF文件添加文字、图片水印吗？谢谢！ http://www.libreofficechina.org/thread-1855-1-1.html 一般我们先把水印用 LibreOffice 作成一个pdf
<^k^>  ─> （假设叫水印.pdf）, 再使用下面这个指令来打水印，非常容易： Code: pdftk   原文.pdf  mul …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-04
<IsoaSFlus> 早上吼啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谁能吹 :     吹牛1说到:"我比你高,我比北京的白塔还高。"    吹牛2说到:"我比你高,我头顶蓝天,脚踩大地。无法再高了。"    吹牛1说到:"我、我、我上嘴唇挨天,下嘴唇挨地,我比你高。"    吹牛2说道:"啊,上嘴唇挨天,下嘴唇挨地?"    吹牛1说道:"对了。" 
<^k^>  ─>    吹牛2说到:"那你的脸呢?"    吹牛1说道:"我们吹牛人就不要脸了。"  
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04 没有官方 Alternative 版本了吗？如何往现有的 luks 加密分区装系统！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483039 由于安全需要，我一直在使用 luks 加密 root 分区。 重装系统的时候，我需要将现有的 luks 加密分区不格式化。（重装前预先在 live 删除旧系统文件
<^k^>  ─> 和配置，保留 home 等需要的资料） 如果我用 Ubuntu Server 的安装盘，会进入文本安装界面 …
<lifeai> tes
<lifeai> s/tes/test
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 黄瓜认本家 : 黄瓜寂寞难耐,跑去黄豆家闯门。 黄瓜说:"黄豆,我们在五百年前同一家,都是姓黄。" 黄豆说:"你不是我黄姓同胞,论皮肤,你是青色的,我是黄皮肤；论籍贯,我是当地,你是外来的,叫你胡瓜才恰当。" 黄瓜说:"我青皮是因为我年轻,青年瓜本是如此；说我外来
<^k^>  ─> 的,其实是出口转内销,恰当地说我是归国侨瓜。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • kde plasma 5.8.3怎么升级到5.9  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483040 我用的的是opensuse，在它的论坛里没有得到结果，所以才Ubuntu问下，希望有人帮忙 opensuse42.2，kde plasma 5.8.3 我看了官网的介绍，“openSUSE Leap 42.2 ships the LTS version of Plasma (5.8). To get more recent vers
<^k^>  ─> ions, you can use additional repositories.”说是添加源就可以，所以我就添加了软件源，并将这两 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu16.04安好burg后，怎么做？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483041 Ubuntu 16.04安装好了burg然后也能预览，但是就是说什么不能打开boot下的burg的文件，然后就没法用burg引导，要怎么做好啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wenbinChen — 2017-03-04 13:20
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 防偷绝招 : 一个富翁把一只苍蝇放进糖瓶里,将盖盖好。有人问他这是什么意思,他说:"现在我不怕仆人们打开瓶盖偷吃糖了！ "
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<thorn__> hi
<ubrl> thorn__:点点点.  17:42
<thorn__> 这儿是中文聊天室吧
<thorn__> 有人吗   吱一声   我怕
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • chroot到别的系统使用apt-get等  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483042 情况是这样的，我有两块硬盘，各自分别装有ubuntu 16.04，称为A和B 我能不能启动A中的ubuntu，挂载B硬盘，chroot到B中的ubuntu，用apt install或者apt update等？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Zbalpha — 2017-03-
<^k^>  ─> 04 19:48
<IsoaSFlus> 太暴力了 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/toiFKGSE/Screenshot_2017-03-04-20-23-31.png
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • grep 的结果输入到文件，为何没有任何记录？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483043 cat /var/log/test.log |grep -v 'connecting' > /var/log/test.log 为何导致/var/log/test.log没有任何记录？ cat /var/log/test.log |grep -v 'connecting' 可是有结果的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-03-04 20:57
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 【求助】win7下安装ubuntu后无法进入win7  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483044 已尝试过的方法： 一. 在grub.cfg最后一行添加了如下代码 menuentry 'Win7' { set root=(hd0,1); chainloader (hd0,1)/Windows/Boot/EFI/bootmgfw.efi boot } 紫屏时候按esc出现引导，选择win7， 出现：“windows启动
<^k^>  ─> 管理器”无法加载应用程序或操作系统。 yi@Yi:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for yi: Disk /dev/sda: …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<akaka> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<IsoaSFlus> akaka: 。
<AndChat77184> *join #archlinux-cn
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 用 "cmd &"这样后台运行的程序在终端关闭后如何再次成为前台程序?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483048 用 "cmd &"这样后台运行的程序在终端关闭后如何再次成为前台程序? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-03-05 0:58
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-05
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 作者的意图是什么，对于这个\l？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483050 cat /etc/issue Debian GNU/Linux 8 \n \l xxd /etc/issue 0000000: 4465 6269 616e 2047 4e55 2f4c 696e 7578 Debian GNU/Linux 0000010: 2038 205c 6e20 5c6c 0a0a 8 \n \l.. 注意：这个文件结尾已经有了两个换行 两个0a 完全没有必要加入
<^k^>  ─> \n \l 作者在加入 \n \l的时候是依次按照每个符号对应的ascii的值来做的。 \n \l 0a0a 5c 6e 20 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.04安装opencv出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483051 按照网上的教程编译安装opencv时，输入命令cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=RELEASE \ > -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/home/fanzong/anaconda2/envs/tensorflow \ > -DINSTALL_PYTHON_EXAMPLES=ON \ > -DINSTALL_C_EXAMPLES=OFF \ > -DOPENCV_EXTRA_
<^k^>  ─> MODULES_PATH=~/opencv_contrib-3.2.0/modules \ > -DPYTHON_EXCUTABLE=/home/fanzong/anaconda2/envs/tensorflow/bin/python …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 换主板后无法安装ubuntu了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483052 原来用的是华硕的M5A87主板，可以正常安装，后来主板有些问题，换了一个新的主板，是技嘉的970A-D3P，换了这个主板之后，就无法安装了 无论是ubuntu，还是ubuntukylin，版本16.10和1
<^k^>  ─> 6.4都试过了，都无法安装，一下图片是错误信息，我百度了一下，都没有找到解决办法， …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • （求助）有两个硬盘，两个盘都装了系统，如何实现开机切换？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483053 如题，楼主之前使用过Ubuntu,那时只用了一个系统。 如今已有win10,想装win10和ubuntu双系统，一个硬盘上是win10,一个硬盘上是linux。 动手在装ubuntu时, 提示grub2在
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老和尚 : 老和尚病重对小和尚说:"我一辈子没看过女人的身体！"  小和尚看老和尚可怜就找了一个女人到老和尚面前脱了衣服给老和尚看。 老和尚看了一眼说:"原来和尼姑是一样的！"说完就死了。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • windows 制作LiveUSB 软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483054 测试了N个，都制作不成功！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 unix9 — 2017-03-05 18:21
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • can not type in Chinese  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483055 I already installed the Chinese(pinyin) input method and IBus framework, and then added Chinese(pinyin) in "text entry" part, how come I still can not type in Chinese. who can help me, thanks so much!!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 xianzhicao —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-03-05 19:40
<{ToT}> ...
<{ToT}> ^k^, ...
<{ToT}> 好热啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 在吃货同学眼里,除了吃,一切都是浮云 : 一次和同学去复印,复印店的是个漂亮妹纸,在吃饭。我:那妹子长的不错,有气质。 同学来了句:光顾着看她吃的是啥,没注意。吃货活该单身啊！
<n6580> 😊
<zouyi> tq 天津
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟求助ubuntu安装后进不去的问题！如图！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483056 我的系统是windows7，昨天安装了双系统ubuntu，安装过程没问题，也用easybcd加了ubuntu的引导，开机画面也可以选择windows7和ubuntu，但是选择ubuntu后就会显示windows未能启动。原因
<^k^>  ─> 可能是更改了硬件或软件。。。如下图！求求各位大神帮我看看怎么解决，感激不尽！IMG …
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-26
<jack_> 有人吗
<ubrl> jack_:点点点.  21:42
<jack_> 有人吗
<ubrl> jack_:点点点.  21:42
<jack_> @
<gfxmode> 在
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-28
<harajuku> roylez: 快成难民了 求带啊 555
<roylez> harajuku: 你是壕民
<harajuku> roylez: 马上就是难民了
<roylez> harajuku: 滚蛋蛋
<roylez> harajuku: 壕得飞起
<harajuku> 真的, 皇上登基之后我就是难民
<roylez> 难民都可以移民的，不能移民的不是难民
<roylez> 是土豪
<harajuku> ......
<harajuku> iMadper: 乖
<iMadper> harajuku: 乖
<iMadper> harajuku: 你怎么在线?
<iMadper> harajuku: 来这里跟谁搞基来的?
<harajuku> iMadper: 来找你卖人头给我的
<iMadper> harajuku: 额...
<iMadper> harajuku: 啥岗位啊?
<harajuku> iMadper: 你最近有啥变化?
<iMadper> harajuku: 没啊, 混吃等死
<iMadper> harajuku: 想找一份写java的
<harajuku> iMadper: 普通写C的, 普通写数据库的, 普通写bash的, 都要
<iMadper> harajuku: 定义一下普通?
<harajuku> iMadper: 普通的意思就是一个背景写C就行, 一个写C和很了解数据库, 两个来搞脚本搞CI的
<iMadper> harajuku: 厉害了.
<iMadper> harajuku: 都没有.
<harajuku> iMadper: 今天是来找乐乐 roylez 渡我这个难民
<iMadper> harajuku: 去北美啊
<iMadper> harajuku: 次之就是英国
<iMadper> harajuku: 不要去澳洲啊
<harajuku> 李家坡咋样?
<iMadper> harajuku: 风险太大了吧?
<iMadper> harajuku: 新航线 + 深水港要是盘活了, 李家皮就啥都不剩了吧
<iMadper> harajuku: 新加坡的话, 是grab吗?
<harajuku> 我自认为去个Grab拿个EP还是不难的, 吧
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> harajuku: 厉害了
<MangHuoEr> 听说今天很热闹
<iMadper> harajuku: 恩, 我就猜是grab
<iMadper> harajuku: 去吧, 挺好的
<iMadper> harajuku: 预感这几年用go的公司, 过些年做大了都要用java重新.
<MangHuoEr> 壕们求给我带点款啊
<harajuku> 我就只是问问
<MangHuoEr> 贷点款啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 要买房还是买老婆?
<MangHuoEr> 买房啊
<iMadper> harajuku: 现在买老婆不仅不要钱, 还收钱
<MangHuoEr> 首付太难凑了
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 好久不见你们, 啥时候聚下啊 iMadper  HowIsItGoing
<iMadper> harajuku: 你脱离时代太久了吧?
<iMadper> harajuku: 不跟你们这些成功人士聚
<MangHuoEr> 稳稳的啊，我基本上大多数时间周末发呆
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 在哪买, 买个啥? 首付多少, 差多少?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 首付得 200 啊，我只有 100
<MangHuoEr> 就回龙观首付都得 200, 唉
<MangHuoEr> 差太多了，基本上没希望了
<harajuku> 首付200可以买500的了, 回龙观一百多平?
<MangHuoEr> 没有 500, 我跟中介问的 430 的，首付需要大约 200
<MangHuoEr> 回龙观差不多 4w
<MangHuoEr> 差不多最低 4w
<harajuku> 看来还有土地出让金
<MangHuoEr> 不太清楚，实在不好凑钱啊
<harajuku> 上来就买这么大的, 羡慕
<MangHuoEr> 不大好像，90 左右
<MangHuoEr> 不到 90
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 壕放贷么
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 这得问我老婆...
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 具体啥情况, 我问问. 私聊
<MangHuoEr> 昂
<harajuku> 北京这情况是不能买小了, 二套能贷款的太少了, 感觉换房太难了现在
<iMadper> 90其实很大了...
<iMadper> 90基本上是我不敢想的了...
<MangHuoEr> 正因为这个不敢买太小的，万一想换真的换不了了
<MangHuoEr> 只有一次机会了
<harajuku> 我的也八十多, 套内就剩不到七十平了
<iMadper> harajuku: https://www.v2ex.com/t/432913#reply5  这个?
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 内推 Grab (东南亚的滴滴打车， BAT， FLAG) - V2EX
<harajuku> 心水路对过110平的板楼, 不知道啥时候能换上啊
<harajuku> 单身认贷有道理, 家庭还认贷款记录就太坑了
<iMadper> https://grab.careers/  讲道理这里国家真多啊
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<iMadper> 印尼和菲律宾都有?
<harajuku> Singlish 太恐怖了
<iMadper> harajuku: 是啊.
<iMadper> harajuku: 相比之下菲律宾会好点儿
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 有妹子了周末还能发呆, 羡慕
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 休息时间不一样
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: iMadper 你俩还在一起呢?
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> 不知道怎么回答...
<iMadper> 是?
<roylez> 去年有个房子我手慢没买，现在悔了
<MangHuoEr> 以前没买的都是后悔
<roylez> 59w澳刀，12000平的地皮，离市中心40分钟
<roylez> 现在同样的钱能买到4000平都难
<MangHuoEr> 穷可真难
<iMadper> harajuku: 最好的难道不是去google jp?
<iMadper> 吃的好, 还安全
<harajuku> roylez: ......几千平
<roylez> 少于2000平我几乎不看
<harajuku> iMadper: 我没法接受自己的孩子变成日本人那副样子, 当然作为第一代移民是很舒服的
<iMadper> harajuku: 这倒是.
<roylez> harajuku: 你这是进了民族主义的屎坑
<iMadper> harajuku: 接受教育的话, 其实我觉得小初还是在中国好...
<harajuku> roylez: 咋涨这么多?
<iMadper> harajuku: 比如就在贵胶东
<roylez> harajuku: 黄祸呗，中国人
<harajuku> roylez: 去过日本, 确实很好, 就是觉得他们挺憋屈的
 * harajuku 想当祸水而不能
<roylez> harajuku: 除了空间小，没啥不好
<harajuku> iMadper: 现在国内小初崇尚国学鄙视英语洗脑严重, 没觉得怎么好
<harajuku> 数理化确实可以
<iMadper> harajuku: 没关系啊, 英语你单独教就行了啊
<harajuku> iMadper: 得好好学口语了...
 * harajuku 谋求个经常开会的工作
<roylez> harajuku: 你想干啥？
<iMadper> harajuku: 去linaro啊, 每年保底2次
<harajuku> roylez: 教孩子英语啊
<harajuku> iMadper: 我现在也就写写Go utility
<iMadper> harajuku: 大陆的数学教的一般般.
<iMadper> harajuku: 膜拜go大佬.
<roylez> harajuku: 教毛，以后又不考
<harajuku> roylez: 不考, 但是有用
<iMadper> harajuku: 波兰之类的国家, 高中就学category theory了
<MangHuoEr> 口语为啥不找国外客服聊天
<roylez> harajuku: 不出意外是学不出来的
<iMadper> 是的
<iMadper> 跨境电商的客服, 口语溜溜的
<roylez> harajuku: "学英语干啥？偷听敌台？"
<iMadper> 绝对专业
<iMadper> harajuku: 你有孩子了???
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: harajuku 你们俩都有孩子了？
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: harajuku: 你俩有个孩子了?
<harajuku> iMadper: 没有, 刚开始准备计划
<MangHuoEr> 赢家啊
<iMadper> 淫家啊
<roylez> 生不出来买爱乐维找我哦~
<roylez> 算了，不瞎扯了
<iMadper> 穷好烦啊
 * harajuku 
 * harajuku 穷好烦啊
<roylez> iMadper: 马云说了，穷的时候最开心了
<MangHuoEr> roylez: harajuku 你俩准备要个孩子了？
<roylez> 不跟你们这些有房的壕扯了，听壕哭穷难受
<MangHuoEr> 这个频道没房的就我吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 不出来吹水?
<iMadper> huntxu: 当尸体很开心吗?
<huntxu> iMadper: 我可是一直坚守着的
<huntxu> 你们这些几年都不出现的好意思说
<iMadper> huntxu: lool
<MangHuoEr> 居然真在
<harajuku> 现在流行LMAO
<MangHuoEr> 这个频道不能黄啊
<iMadper> 想想我09年就来这个频道了
<iMadper> 我来这个频道的时候, huntxu 还只是个学生呢
<huntxu> roylez: 壕渡我
<huntxu> iMadper: 可能还是处男
<MangHuoEr> 壕求带，最近有啥赚钱的路子么
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 有啊, 面试ali啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 随便拿个p7就有60 - 80w一年的包
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: p8再翻倍
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 毕竟应届生就是p6
<harajuku> iMadper: 然
<iMadper> harajuku: 你这是回复的哪句话...
<harajuku> iMadper: ali
<iMadper> harajuku: 是啊.
<harajuku> 还给无息贷款
<iMadper> harajuku: 是.
<huntxu> 没门路
<harajuku> 你说的这个range是属实的
<iMadper> harajuku: 是.
<iMadper> harajuku: 现在步入互联网行业最简单的方法就是转行写golang吧?
<iMadper> 简单, 跟有c背景的人亲和度高
<huntxu> 什么，perl不行了？
<iMadper> huntxu: 是啊.
<huntxu> 大清看来是亡了
<harajuku> 难道不是JS?
<iMadper> huntxu: 18年开始, 很多公司都不用perl了
<iMadper> harajuku: 亲和度不高
<iMadper> harajuku: 转型成本大
<iMadper> harajuku: 你写过js没?
<huntxu> 不不，js和任何人都亲和度高
<iMadper> huntxu: 不不不, 记忆力不好的人, 学不了js
<iMadper> huntxu: 学js第一步, 背真值表. 我这种阿尔兹海默患者就放弃了
<iMadper> huntxu: 真值表都不会, 搞个毛/
<huntxu> iMadper: 你追求太高
<huntxu> js不是会复制就行吗？
<iMadper> huntxu: 那一堆语言都这样
<iMadper> huntxu: haskell还不是会复制就行?
<huntxu> haskell没人用啊
<iMadper> huntxu: js确实用的人多
<iMadper> huntxu: 比不了比不了
<huntxu> harajuku: 老司机带带golang啊
<iMadper> harajuku: 老司机带带golang啊
<harajuku> https://tour.golang.org
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ A Tour of Go
 * harajuku afk
 * harajuku back
<MangHuoEr> .
<iMadper> .
<HowIsItGoing> 这个频道没房的就我吧
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 不跟你们这些成功人士聚
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: ...
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 胖了瘦了?
 * harajuku 雾霾太烦人了
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你公司的位置在哪块?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 望京呐
<MangHuoEr> 望京东地铁站这边
<harajuku> 那就不推荐沙河和昌平了...
<harajuku> 离我家倒是不远
<iMadper> 公司位置无所谓吧
<iMadper> 这家公司能不能活到房子下来还两说呢
<iMadper> 别太担心
<harajuku> 低首付的上车盘, 北京大概就是昌平县城, 房山和亦庄了...
<roylez> huntxu: js跟我没亲和度
<huntxu> roylez: 那是你不需要
<MangHuoEr> 恩，那边暂时还是先不考虑
<harajuku> 还是去ali靠谱
<iMadper> 上车盘?
<iMadper> 现在都是倒车啊
<roylez> huntxu: 我那网站多少也得写点js
<iMadper> 上去跟着一起缩水?
<MangHuoEr> 能筹到钱就北边六环周边了， 筹不到就租了
<roylez> huntxu: 最恶心就这个了
<huntxu> roylez: 写得不错，对我来说很好看了
<harajuku> roylez: 写得不错，对我来说很好看了
<roylez> 我在用Elixir/Phoenix整个重写
<huntxu> 看来你日常是闲...
<roylez> 为客户着想~
<harajuku> 这都是啥gaoji语言...
<huntxu> 这应该不是语言，只是js某个轮
<harajuku> Elixir is a functional, concurrent, general-purpose programming language that runs on the Erlang virtual machine (BEAM).
<huntxu> https://elixir-lang.org 我错了
<ubrl> huntxu: ⇪ Elixir
<huntxu> 为毛看起来和erlang差不多
<harajuku> GAOJI
<roylez> huntxu: 你用着我用 elixir 写的shadowsocks，你居然不知道？
<harajuku> 我的智商也就只会Go了
<roylez> Go粑粑
<roylez> erlang除了不好看，其他都好
<huntxu> roylez: 我看到以为是erlang...
 * harajuku 为什么你们如此牛逼
<iMadper> * harajuku 为什么你们如此牛逼 但是还是没我有钱   <--- 帮忙补全后半句
<MangHuoEr> 现在的二套房政策，对我来说没有换的余地，所以没办法考虑曲线战术
 * iMadper 不谢
<MangHuoEr> 羡慕有钱人
<huntxu> iMadper: 赞美你
<harajuku> ...
<roylez> iMadper: 赞
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 任期内我是换不了房了, 然后是无限任期
 * harajuku 负债三百万
<iMadper> huntxu: 就服你们这些穷逼, 学个编程语言都这么讲究.
<iMadper> huntxu: 类似这种?
<harajuku> https://www.reddit.com/r/elixir/comments/6xzrju/elixir_shadowsocks_proxy_server_elixir_brisbane/
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ Elixir Shadowsocks Proxy Server - Elixir Brisbane : elixir
<harajuku> 乐乐🐂
<huntxu> 🐂
<harajuku> roylez: 这是和谁在说话
<roylez> harajuku: 你在找到的啊
<roylez> harajuku: 你咋找到的
<harajuku> roylez: 搜shadowsocks elixir
<harajuku> 想看看普通的实现
<roylez> harajuku: 本地的meetup。去了两次。组织人Mike在Elixir圈子挺脸熟的
<harajuku> roylez: 牛牛
<roylez> 圈子很小，没几个人
<roylez> 几个玩得熟点都职业码农，张嘴就搞js了，后来我懒得去了
<harajuku> ten users...
<roylez> harajuku: 现在不止了
<roylez> 最大的优点是墙发现不了
<roylez> 而且可以用现有所有的客户端
<lctll> ......
<ying> h
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-01
<SM4arkey> 萌新驾到 恶灵退散 😊
<rows> 请问ubuntu上可以安装腾讯qq吗
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-02
<iMadper`> ..
 * rick137 waves 
 * rick137 抱住夜总大腿不想松手 
<iMadper`> ... ...
<harajuku> iMadper`: MangHuoEr ooOO_OOoo 今天人来的也不少啊
<iMadper`> ooOO_OOoo: 你也在啊, 膜拜
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper`: 拜　madper　大神
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper`: 下班了～
<harajuku> ...
<MangHuoEr> 挂机啊
<harajuku> 人生赢家下班都好早
<iMadper`> .. ..
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: yooooooooooooo
<MangHuoEr> 中秋节啊今天
<harajuku> 元宵节
<MangHuoEr> 反正月亮节嘛
<harajuku> iMadper`: eryu也离职了
<iMadper`> harajuku: 哈?
<iMadper`> harajuku: 都走了啊?
<iMadper`> harajuku: rh现在缺人吗?
<iMadper`> harajuku: 给的了我senior吗?
<iMadper`> 给的了我都想去试试看了
<harajuku> iMadper`: 肯定给啊, senior而已, hold住你?
<iMadper`> harajuku: 不是说senior有40w>:
<harajuku> openshift可以的
<harajuku> 正常, 当时我走的时候就有20K+/m
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper`: 连40都不到会hold住你？
<harajuku> senior
<harajuku> senior当时有
<harajuku> iMadper`: eryu去ali了
<iMadper`> harajuku: 厉害了
 * harajuku 球double
<iMadper`> harajuku: 哎...
<harajuku> 咋?
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你算新北京人么?
<iMadper`> harajuku: 怎么算新北京人?
<harajuku> iMadper`: 45岁以下, 稳定工作, 有居住证
<iMadper`> harajuku: 他不止45了吧?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 不能算
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 哪条不满足? 家庭?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 未婚的新北京人需要 30+
<iMadper`> harajuku: 那他工作不稳定
<MangHuoEr> 你说的共有产权么
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 对
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 年龄差点
<MangHuoEr> 不够老
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 哦, 好像都得过三十, 无论新旧
<MangHuoEr> 是的啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 快了
<MangHuoEr> 有工作居住证或者户口是旧北京人， 没有的话是新北京人
<MangHuoEr> 我其实新旧都能算
<harajuku> 只分户籍吧, 工作居住证不好使吧
<dalao> 大佬们，小白请问安装软件的时候有没有顺便安装所需依赖的命令
<harajuku> apt install whatever
<MangHuoEr> 当然好使
<dalao> sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_13.0.9865_i386.deb
<dalao> 比如这个
<MangHuoEr> 工作居住证在房子问题上等同户籍
<MangHuoEr> 这个我了解了很久的，没问题的
<harajuku> sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_13.0.9865_i386.deb && sudo apt-get install -f
 * iMadper` 膜拜 harajuku 大湿
<dalao> 谢大佬
<harajuku> 乖
<dalao> 那这种呢
<dalao> 未安装软件包 qtdeclarative5-controls-plugin。
<dalao>   未安装软件包 qml-module-qtquick-controls。
<dalao> 要一个个安装好麻烦。。
<harajuku> sudo apt-get install -f会搞定, 没有的话那就是真没有
<dalao> 好的，谢大佬指教
 * harajuku 还不下班
<MangHuoEr> 下班吃饺子
 * harajuku 元宵节吃饺子???
<dalao> 元宵不把饺子吃，今年不会涨工资
<harajuku> 艹
<harajuku> 元宵不把炸鸡吃，年年不会涨工资
<dalao> 情人节吃饺子，中秋节吃饺子，国庆节吃饺子
<dalao> 元宵饺子吃不饱，从此不会成大佬
<dalao> 元宵饺子三晚起，每次涨薪都有你
<dalao> 元宵饺子就是好，升职加薪把你找
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-03
<Guest83410> 没有rj45能进行网络安装吗（fluxbox)?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-04
 * jazzmista here
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-25
<jiangfuqiao> 什么东西都没有 啊
<jiangfuqiao> 怎么开显卡啊
<jiangfuqiao> 最新的内核有那些特性 啊
<whoareU> 如何注册KEY ， 在UEFI 启动时
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-26
<yhgyhg> 什么东东
<yhgyhg> 什么鬼
<yhgyhg> 与人吗
<yhgyhg> 有人吗
<ubrl> yhgyhg:点点点.  19:33
<yhgyhg> 啥？？
<yhgyhg> 有人吗
<ubrl> yhgyhg:点点点.  19:34
<yhgyhg> 老铁
<yhgyhg> 老铁呢
<yhgyhg> ？？？？
<lqi> 有人在么？怎么给自己的ubuntu 18.04编译最新版？例如 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/harfbuzz 2.3.1？
<ubrl> ⇪ f: harfbuzz package : Ubuntu
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-27
<Tobetrue> How cold it is here
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-28
<whoareU> 用LYNX看中文网页， 出现乱码怎么办
<iMadper> 换firefox
<iMadper> nightly
<whoareU> 在用Wget 或者aria2c 下载网页上某个文件，时，如何通过命令行在不打开网页的情况下查找到这个文件，
<victorcreed> find ?
<iMadper> 他是想知道网页上的链接...
<victorcreed> grep *.html ?
<iMadper> grep不能跨http协议啊... grep只是看本地文件...
<victorcreed> 不是已经下载了网页
<victorcreed> 不下载网页只能通过某些服务
<qiao> iMadper: zao
<qiao> iMadper: 对了，你推荐的那个岗位HR说招到了。
<iMadper> qiao: 稳.
<iMadper> qiao: 你才上班啊
<qiao> iMadper: 昂
<iMadper> qiao: 羡慕大佬
<qiao> iMadper: 别闹
<qiao> iMadper: 周末约个饭？
<qiao> iMadper: 或者明天？
<iMadper> qiao: 明天不行啊
<qiao> iMadper: 那周末？ 我随时都行
<iMadper> qiao: 周末啊
<iMadper> qiao: 我今晚问问我老婆动态
<qiao> iMadper: 稳
<qiao> iMadper: 你这个浪子啥时候还这么听话了 :)
<iMadper> qiao: ... ...
<iMadper> qiao: 你懂个屁
<iMadper> qiao: 我从来都是听我老婆大人的话
<qiao> iMadper: 莫非弟妹也在这个channel :)
<iMadper> qiao: 点可能
<iMadper> qiao: irc这种老掉牙的东西
<Tobetrue> 想不到还有人说话
<iMadper> Tobetrue: 09年的时候这里不知道多热闹
<iMadper> Tobetrue: 不过后来大家都散了
<Tobetrue> 十几年前很活跃，这十年来linux伊甸园都没人了
<Tobetrue> 红旗都死了
<iMadper> Tobetrue: 是啊, suse都被卖了好几回了
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-01
<whoareU> 我做了一个BOOTABLE USB ， 里面的ISO可以在虚拟机上运行， 但是不能在电脑上BOOT， 我已经设置开机BOOT为USB ，
<iMadper> qiao|afk: .
<iMadper> qiao
<iMadper> qiao|afk: 你丫几点上班啊?
<qiao> iMadper: 忘了改这个状态了
<qiao> iMadper: 9点多都上班了
<iMadper> qiao: 周日吃个饭啊
<iMadper> qiao: 叫上gbai?
<qiao> iMadper: 好呀
<qiao> iMadper: 我ok
<iMadper> qiao: 不知道gbai要不要回天津
<qiao> iMadper: 微信上问问？
<qiao> iMadper: 你有他微信吧
<iMadper> qiao: 有啊
<qiao> iMadper: 问问
<iMadper> qiao: 现在日子真难熬啊
<iMadper> qiao: 不想干活, 只想睡觉
<iMadper> contrun[m]: ^^
<qiao> iMadper: 我能一躺一整天
<iMadper> qiao: 厉害了
<iMadper> qiao: 你现在170斤了?
<qiao> iMadper: 没。。 快75KG了
<qiao> iMadper: 过年回去胖了快8斤
<iMadper> qiao: 你丫才不到75??????
<iMadper> qiao: 刚才gbai的那句"我来", 是说他要来irc的意思吗?
<iMadper> qiao: 还是说能来吃饭?
<iMadper> qiao: 还是有其他的意思?
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总早啊
<iMadper> roylez: 乐乐, 有好事儿吗?
<qiao> iMadper: 我问问
<qiao> iMadper: gbai 没见过在irc啊
<iMadper> qiao: 哦, 好像是诶
<qiao> iMadper: 看来他是周五就得回天津了
<iMadper> qiao: 看来是
<iMadper> qiao: 不过我12点到8点上班
<iMadper> hmmm
<iMadper> qiao: 算了, 先不说吃饭, 先来扯皮
<qiao> iMadper: 擦，6点你后还上班？
<iMadper> 在线扯皮
<iMadper> 是啊
<iMadper> qiao: 创业公司啊
<qiao> iMadper: 这么坑！
<iMadper> qiao: 跟着 contrun[m] 大佬学习呢
<qiao> iMadper: 不过12点也好呀，早上不用上班
<iMadper> qiao: 是的, 早上地铁人太多
<contrun[m]> 我艹 我就是个菜鸡
<qiao> contrun[m]: 大佬！ 求带啊
<iMadper> qiao: contrun[m] is a genius.
<contrun[m]> I am just a Jack of all trades.
<qiao> iMadper: contrun[m]  膜拜
<iMadper> qiao: 来一起膜拜 contrun[m]
<iMadper> qiao: 马上 contrun[m] 就要用他新鲜出炉的高性能raft的haskell实现吊打我了
<contrun[m]> qiao: 我已经把你们的信仰转交给长者了
<contrun[m]> 明天就弄  不弄不是人
<iMadper> 早上锻炼, 有助于增加长者寿命
<contrun[m]> 我他妈的  四点才睡觉  没法给长着续了
<iMadper> qiao: 大佬现在rh每天做啥啊?
<iMadper> qiao: 还有tcms吗?
<qiao> iMadper: 早都没了
<qiao> iMadper: 现在都是 jenkins/ci 还有一大堆的来代替了
<iMadper> qiao: 羡慕. 贵司的beaker是我见过的最好的baremetal management platform.
<iMadper> qiao: 业界maas的典范
<qiao> iMadper: 赶紧在你司也部署一个
<iMadper> qiao: 我司不需要
<iMadper> qiao: 我司为啥需要管理baremetal...
<iMadper> qiao: 倒是gbai他们公司需要
<iMadper> mzy: .
<mzy> .
<mzy> 大佬们好
 * iMadper is trying to make irc great again.
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 快去写proxy全
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 快去写proxy去啊
<contrun[m]> 好  明天就去  不去不是人
<contrun[m]> https://github.com/orjail/orjail/   这里有个用 iptables 实现的    能用  但是不如 tun2socks
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - orjail/orjail: a more secure way to force programs to exclusively use tor network
<iMadper> contrun[m]: iptables在user level namespace下可以用吗?
<contrun[m]> 不知道啊  应该是不行的  不然 orjail  就不需要 root 权限了
<iMadper> contrun[m]: orjail用network namespace了吗?
<contrun[m]> 用了      这东西 现在只支持 tor
<iMadper> contrun[m]: tor慢的要死, 不考虑
<contrun[m]> 多层 tor  谢谢
<contrun[m]> 多层代理
<contrun[m]> 慢好像是生活在你国
<iMadper> tor是要p2p的
<iMadper> tor实现了ice吗?
<iMadper> ice穿透率才几多?
<contrun[m]> tor 还想 穿透内网？ 不可能的吧？  不怕中间人攻击？
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 那能好用就有鬼了
<contrun[m]> lattern  好像做了  内网穿透
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 是完整的ice实现吗?
<contrun[m]> 我记得  有一个 内网穿透的库就是他们从 chromium 那边弄过来的
<contrun[m]> https://github.com/getlantern/go-natty
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - getlantern/go-natty: Go language wrapper around the natty NAT-traversal utility
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 从chromium投的? 那就是webrtc的那套?
<contrun[m]> 是的
<iMadper> violetzijing: 好久不见, 钳子姐
<violetzijing> iMadper, 久しぶり
<violetzijing> 。。。
<MangHuoEr> 听说有人在吹水
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 好久不见啊, 大佬
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 是啊
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 大佬好
 * violetzijing 成天用 slack，都不知道咋用 IRC 了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 好歹你也是canonical前员工啊
<contrun[m]> matrix 大法好
<violetzijing> 不过让我最怀念的还是这个 /me
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 大佬好
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 大佬好
<iMadper> violetzijing: 因为你没用过 /notify嘛
<qiao> MangHuoEr: 大佬早
<MangHuoEr> qiao: 大佬好
<violetzijing> 所以咋个吹
<MangHuoEr> freeflying: 大佬好
<iMadper> violetzijing: 不知道啊, 我们现在都在跟 contrun[m] 大佬学习中
<violetzijing> 我刚领了个活，又 tm hotfix
<MangHuoEr> 所以，开始吹吧
<iMadper> violetzijing: hotfix一般都是你们的supports不给力, 推不掉是吧?
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我司推崇 fullstack，所以 hotfix 都是我们自己上
<iMadper> violetzijing: 但是有几个人能做到fullstack呢?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 钳子姐真是工程师界的楷模啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 所以就啥也做不好啊
<violetzijing> 。。。
<violetzijing> 不要黑我
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 你就来做 fullstack 本人吧
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你就来做 fullstack 本人吧
<contrun[m]> 你就来做 fullstack 本人吧
<violetzijing> 同事一个两个三个四个不给力的
<iMadper> violetzijing: 不能这么说啊, MangHuoEr有上百个不给力的同事
<violetzijing> 我今天还刚经历了有个傻批查了两天问题没查出来，我 10 分钟查出来然后跟他们一说，结果丫拿着结论邀功去了
<violetzijing> 土拨鼠尖叫啊
<violetzijing> 都是什么人啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 土拨鼠尖叫值得一个 /me
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 你为什么看到了我工作的日常
<MangHuoEr> 你在我工位上安装了监控么
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, #我司招人
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你们现在工位上还没监控吗?
<MangHuoEr> 换个话题换个话题
<contrun[m]> 我看到了 imapder 工作的日常  因为我就是那个傻逼同事
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 你司这个职位我怕搞不定啊
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 名字都拼错了大佬
<MangHuoEr> 为什么不用 tab
<iMadper> 为什么不用 tab
<MangHuoEr> 这是谁的的同事
<contrun[m]> p键 没有跟上
 * qiao 有没有做内核测试的， 我门部门3月开一个SQE
<iMadper> qiao: 我我我
<MangHuoEr> qiao: 我我我
<iMadper> qiao: 测啥测啥?
<iMadper> SQE好高的啊
<violetzijing> 我啊
<MangHuoEr> 是啊
<qiao> iMadper: tracing/ 也有可能会cover一些 MM, sched
<qiao> MangHuoEr: 来来来啊
<iMadper> qiao: 我曹, 我爱 tracing啊
<iMadper> qiao: mm, sched, 这不是给我准备的吗?
<violetzijing> 我做过丢丢 kernel performance test
<iMadper> qiao: ebpf我也想玩玩的
<qiao> iMadper: 去年我还给写了下 ptrace, 啥的 case呢
<violetzijing> 感觉日常活不下去啊
<qiao> iMadper: 对，也有 ebpf
<violetzijing> 大佬们
<violetzijing> 求带
<iMadper> qiao: eBPF好玩得很啊
<iMadper> qiao: 我到现在都没搞定
<iMadper> contrun[m]: eBPF的bug修了吗?
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 没修赶紧去修
<qiao> iMadper: 我看了下这边都呃case，测的都很简单
<contrun[m]> 明天就修  不修不是人
<qiao> iMadper: 大部分的是在 network 那边
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 你先去mainline测测
<iMadper> qiao: 是的, 毕竟eBPF的主要用户是tcpdump...
<qiao> contrun[m]: ebpf 啥问题， 我看看rhel上有没有
<qiao> iMadper: 是的
<iMadper> qiao: 我们自己的系统上没有kdump, 不好考错误日志出来...
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 这个 qiao 是红帽大中华区首席kdump工程师. 有问题请问他.
<iMadper> qiao: 我现在连debuginfo都没...
<iMadper> qiao: rhel应该没有, 我应该是4.20.x才开始看到的
<iMadper> qiao: 贵司sqe好是好, 工时/工资都很平衡, 就是离家太远啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你上吧
<MangHuoEr> 我为了在中关村上班都搬家到回龙观了
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 是啊, 你去最合适了
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 不能加班的我能去么
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 我去看看环球影城之类的岗位
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 我现在找工作的第一个要求就是要能加班，经常加班
<violetzijing> iMadper, 环球影城我司产业，诚招
<iMadper> violetzijing: ... ...
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 。。。。
<iMadper> violetzijing: 真的? 就在通州啊
<qiao> iMadper: 可以推荐人了。。 最好是搞过测试的
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 羡慕大公司啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我是真想去, 早上起来往东坐车, 全是卧铺
<violetzijing> 真的啊，comcast 的产业啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 厉害了, 等过两天我准备好简历求强力推荐
<contrun[m]> 我在 gentoo 4.20  下面   运行  https://github.com/brendangregg/perf-tools/blob/master/execsnoop   过一会儿电脑就挂了    iMadper  的 arch 4.20 也是一样  感觉是 kernel 的 bug
<ubrl> ⇪ f: perf-tools/execsnoop at master · brendangregg/perf-tools · GitHub
<MangHuoEr> 我这简历越写越烂了
 * iMadper is not a genius
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 主要是职业生涯的路径不好啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 所以简历只能烂
<contrun[m]> 做咸鱼如果有理想 那和人又有什么差别呢
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 先去看mainline甚至next/tips, 如果能复现才值得看下去
<contrun[m]> 明天就去看  不去不是人
<violetzijing> 靠
<violetzijing> 感觉又被队友坑了
<violetzijing> 这帮人到底是怎么看的代码
<qiao> iMadper: 溜达会去。。
<violetzijing> 居然一直拖到 hotfix
<violetzijing> 今天早上怼了个队友，我们在做代码重构的对比，有一段是根本没重构过的，然后有个队友睁着眼睛说瞎话，说他昨天看了两边的代码，我直接说：这个还没重构到吧
<iMadper> violetzijing: 请 MangHuoEr 过去, 就不会有这种问题了.
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 来简历吧
<violetzijing> 我真是无语啊
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 带上我  我不会说瞎话
<violetzijing> 虽然说这人校招的吧，但是不会就不会看不懂就看不懂，不要说瞎话啊
 * iMadper|MSGA 力推 contrun[m] 
<violetzijing> 来啊
 * iMadper|MSGA 认为 contrun[m] 是个天才
<iMadper|MSGA> violetzijing: 话说, 去环球影城做开发靠谱吗? 我是觉得交通啥的挺方便的
<violetzijing> https://img.vim-cn.com/75/52170ad75fad258d7bbfa39eb97992e83f17c7.png
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/png
<violetzijing> iMadper|MSGA, 环球影城应该只要 IT 吧
<violetzijing> NBCU 其实在我们楼上
<iMadper|MSGA> violetzijing: 有不少java开发
<iMadper|MSGA> violetzijing: 等我去linkedin上找个jd你帮我看看
<violetzijing> 可以去看看
<violetzijing> 看看
<iMadper|MSGA> 知道是comcast旗下我就放心了
<violetzijing> 啥
<iMadper|MSGA> comcast可是个良心公司
<violetzijing> 我们最近可惨了
<iMadper|MSGA> 咋了?
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 招聘的 title 都好高啊
<violetzijing> comcast 没能收购得了 fox，被迪士尼截胡了
<iMadper|MSGA> 这个我知道
<violetzijing> 然后迪士尼跟我司中止了所有合约
<violetzijing> 也就是说我们一半以上的业务都跑了
<iMadper|MSGA> hooooooo
<violetzijing> 迪士尼大公司，旗下的 ABC 是我们的大客户
<iMadper|MSGA> 那会不会顺便把环球影城卖给迪士尼?
<violetzijing> 不会的
<MangHuoEr> 中国农行？
<iMadper|MSGA> 如果能卖给迪士尼的话, 我现在就去面环球影城
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: ... ...
<violetzijing> 不可能的 233
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 你就最秀
<iMadper|MSGA> violetzijing: 坐着不动就能变成迪士尼员工
<iMadper|MSGA> violetzijing: 简直就跟中彩票一样
<MangHuoEr> 羡慕啊
<MangHuoEr> roylez: 大佬好
<iMadper|MSGA> roylez: 大佬好
<violetzijing> comcast 跑去开拓欧洲市场了，收了 SKY
<violetzijing> roylez, 大佬好
<MangHuoEr> 这个频道的大佬都好久不见了啊
<MangHuoEr> ee 呢
<violetzijing> 自从被裁之后我就再也没来过
<violetzijing> lol
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: ee走了好几年了啊
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: howisitgoing偶尔在
 * MangHuoEr 自从被裁之后就不好意思来了
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 去年huntxu还在, 今年也不来了
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: pity_ 哥倒是一直在
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 不过可能只有znc, 没有client了
<MangHuoEr> 凉凉，难道都去 slack 了
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: slack我觉得更难用
<MangHuoEr> 应该都是 znc 大佬了
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 这里带[M]后缀的, 都是matrix用户
<MangHuoEr> slack 毕竟手机客户端好用
 * iMadper|MSGA (可能拼错了)
<iMadper|MSGA> 但是手机打字慢啊
<contrun[m]> 来自 matrix 的问候
<MangHuoEr> 我为了在 Canonical 工作， 花 18 块钱买了个 irc 客户端， 非常难用，我还被裁了
<iMadper|MSGA> 被裁是好事儿啊
<violetzijing> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<iMadper|MSGA> irccloud好用得很
<iMadper|MSGA> 如果你真的花钱的话
<violetzijing> 我不喜欢 slack 的是明明有 /me 但是不能用
<violetzijing> 垃圾
<MangHuoEr> 我忘了我买的是啥， 当时为了工作 ，和老板买了同款 app
<violetzijing> 我觉得更多人去了 telegram，which is 更难用
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: joey咋没来?
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, Joey 咋没来
<MangHuoEr> tg 不好访问， 人应该不多
<iMadper|MSGA> 讲道理这个irc连通性也有问题
 * iMadper|MSGA 话说我这把键盘从买了到现在, 就属今天打字最多
<MangHuoEr> 7000 端口好像问题不大
<violetzijing> lol
<iMadper|MSGA> 强烈给大家安利白轴
<iMadper|MSGA> 谁用谁傻逼
<MangHuoEr> 需要一个能外接鼠标键盘的 pad
<MangHuoEr> 用来连接我的远程 windows
<MangHuoEr> ipad 不能接鼠标，不舒服啊
<iMadper|MSGA> surface pro6
<MangHuoEr> surface 是不是很贵
<contrun[m]> 垃圾 surface  迟早要玩   l
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 便宜得很
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 就是得海淘3
<MangHuoEr> 我觉得我的需求应该不需要太高配置，毕竟就是个 rdp client 嘛
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 键盘套装
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 好用的不得了
<MangHuoEr> iMadper|MSGA: 海淘大概多少钱啊
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 不错的配置的, 不到5k
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 15 + 8G + 128 + typecover
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 笔和鼠标都送
<iMadper|MSGA> MangHuoEr: 相比于ipad pro来说, 良心
<violetzijing> 我对键盘失去了热情
<violetzijing> 费钱啊
<contrun[m]> 我从垃圾堆里面 捡的  surface pro 4     二手的   3000 多一点  i5+8g+256g
<MangHuoEr> 5k 啊，还是算了
<MangHuoEr> 我现在只能买 1k 内的了
<MangHuoEr> 估计需要一个山寨安卓  pad
<iMadper|MSGA> 哎, 债务危机啊
<MangHuoEr> 哎，各种危机啊
<iMadper|Qiong> 是的, 还有中年危机, 脱发危机
<contrun[m]> 微软不是出了很多给小学生的垃圾笔记本么    之用  rdp 应该是够了
<iMadper|Qiong> windows togo
<iMadper|Qiong> 两千出头
<contrun[m]> chromebook 也可以阿   但是傻逼google出的东西 缺斤少两的
<violetzijing> 贫穷啊
<iMadper|Qiong> 请看我的nick
<contrun[m]> 请学习我   多去垃圾堆
<violet-poooor> 我也想有垃圾堆
<violet-poooor> 你们扔点
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-poooor: which is 咸鱼
<violet-poooor> 诸位大佬，我一直在思考一个问题
<violet-poooor> 绩效如何拿A
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-poooor: 那你得找个有绩效的人问...
<violet-poooor> 太 tm 难了啊，是钓我们胃口的吗
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-poooor: 稳老板啊
<iMadper|Qiong> 问老板啊
<violet-poooor> 毕竟诸位大佬都是工作经验丰富的人
<violet-poooor> 老板都是冠冕堂皇的话
<contrun[m]> 不知道其他人 怎么样   反正我是见得少了 西方的哪个国家我去过
<violet-poooor> 什么努力啊，扩大影响力啊，更高的 vision
<qiao> violet-poooor: 不可替代性
<qiao> violet-poooor: 你要是能做到独挡一面 那妥妥的A
<violet-poooor> hmm
<violet-poooor> hmmmm
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-poooor: 钳子姐能把同事都骂走吗? 组里就剩你一个了, 那你妥妥的A+
<violet-poooor> hmmmmm
<violet-poooor> 别这样，我已經怼跑了俩了
<violet-poooor> 原来缠着我问问题，现在都不敢来找我了
<violet-poooor> 今天早上怼的那个下午就 PTO 了
<violet-poooor> 哎
<violet-poooor> 只能继续挖坑搞了
<iMadper|Qiong> MangHuoEr: pm
<violet-poooor> You must log in with services to message this user - see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<ubrl> violet-poooor: ⇪ Nickname Registration - freenode
<violet-poooor> 好尴尬啊
<violet-poooor> 不想注册
<SeanZhang> iMadper|Qiong and violet-poooor : Oh my old friends... qiong vs poooor...
<violet-poooor> SeanZhang, oh！！！！
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: !!!!
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 嘿, 我的老朋友!
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 好久不见了
<iMadper|Qiong> 今天是这个频道最近两年最活跃的一次了
<SeanZhang> iMadper|Qiong violet-poooor 哈哈哈，很久不上irc了。
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 是啊. 自从被裁之后...
<violet-poooor> 是啊
<violet-poooor> 这是被裁之后第一次上
<SeanZhang> iMadper|Qiong violet-poooor 近来大家有什么新鲜事儿吗？（请原谅我只会说这一句话……）
<violet-poooor> 都两年了
<violet-poooor> 没啥新鲜事，都是挖坑埋坑喷队友
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 估计就是, 我们可能又要被裁员了吧
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 贵司有没有岗位啊
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 我, MangHuoEr , contrun[m] 都等着发薪买米下锅呢
<violet-poooor> 加上给队友擦屁股
<violet-poooor> 我现在就在擦屁股
<SeanZhang> iMadper|Qiong: 有岗位呀，你来吧~
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: jd?
<SeanZhang> iMadper|Qiong: let me ask the hiring manager, what's your preferred position?
<SeanZhang> iMadper|Qiong: 他在开会呢，下班后我问吧。
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: Dev {java, go, c shell},   SRE/DevOps
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 稳
<SeanZhang> iMadper|Qiong: any experience on P4, FPGA, etc.?
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 找joey吧...
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 这个太底层了...
<violet-poooor> 我司急招 CICD 工程师啊
<violet-poooor> 开发有 C++ 和 go 两条线
<violet-poooor> HR 天天撵着我要简历
<SeanZhang> iMadper|Qiong: okay... 其实我们这边像你说的dev的岗位也有，只是担心做的活太小，你看不上……
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 别别别
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 今年我的目标是: 活下去
<SeanZhang> iMadper|Qiong: 好啊，等我问hiring manager~
<iMadper|Qiong> SeanZhang: 稳大佬
<qiao|afk> iMadper|Qiong: 你这上班不干活，不裁你裁谁 :)
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 干活儿也是被裁, 不干活儿也是被裁
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 谁干活儿谁傻逼
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 稳
<violet-wipe-butt> 我这给人擦屁股的呢
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 况且我有 contrun[m] 带我, 还需要我干活儿?
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: ....
<contrun[m]> 谁干活谁傻逼  你说我是傻逼吗
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 尼玛，带你不干活啊。。
<qiao|OoO> contrun[m]: 求带啊
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 主要是, 我跟不上节奏...
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 我刚弄明白要做啥, 人家做完了
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 不捣乱, 就是最好的帮忙
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 稳
<contrun[m]> 是的  什么都不做  过一段时间自然需求就没了
<iMadper|Qiong> 是的
<iMadper|Qiong> 想想我扛走了多少需求?
<qiao|OoO> contrun[m]: iMadper|Qiong 稳
<iMadper|Qiong> PoW, GPU
<iMadper|Qiong> 马上pool也要被我扛过去了
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 你们老板还缺人吗？
<iMadper|Qiong> 坚持不做, 需求就没了
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 等把我开了, 估计还会招人
<violet-wipe-butt> 。。。
<violet-wipe-butt> iMadper|Qiong, 我组需要你这样的人才
<violet-wipe-butt> 我老板刚扛不住别的组老板的鞭挞接了个活，99.9999% 的概率要给我做，一做就是大坑
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 谢谢,谢谢
<violet-wipe-butt> 你来了可以直接挡回去
<qiao|OoO> violet-wipe-butt: 你要给 iMadper|Qiong 擦屁股 :)
<iMadper|Qiong> ... ...
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 不会的不会的, 我不干活儿, 就不需要别人帮我咯
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: :0
<violet-wipe-butt> qiao|OoO, 不不不，我也跟 madper 一起干过活，madper 是中流砥柱
<violet-wipe-butt> 吉捏斯
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 有我在, 至少我会比你先一步吐槽其他人
<qiao|OoO> violet-wipe-butt: 我也会吐槽人， 把我招过去吧
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 毕竟我可是往memo-list发了 <life is too short to wait for tcms>
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: haha, 前段时间大家都在里面吐草 ibm 的事
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 一帮人才做的各种图
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 啥图? public的发来看看?
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 我给找找，不知道我把邮件删了没。。。 zimbra 5G 的容量不够用啊
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: ... ...
<iMadper|Qiong> zimbra还是只有5G...
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 让大家给 gmail上迁移
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: gmail的过滤器不好用啊
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 自己弄procmail呗
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 听说要强制性的迁移了
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 好事儿
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: procmail 是啥
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 处理本地mbox的
 * iMadper|Qiong 认为ensime迟早要完
<violet-wipe-butt> gmail 好啊
<violet-wipe-butt> 比 outlook 高到不知道哪里去了
<iMadper|Qiong> outlook太难用
<violet-wipe-butt> 而且我们公司这个傻批邮箱只有 2G 容量
<violet-wipe-butt> 2019 年了啊
<violet-wipe-butt> 2G 容量
<violet-wipe-butt> 装得下个屁啊
<iMadper|Qiong> 写个超长的邮件签名
<iMadper|Qiong> 给别人发的时候就占用他们空间
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 你这样会被别人骂的
<violet-wipe-butt> 可以发邮件的时候带附件
<violet-wipe-butt> 哦不应该说我们很多邮件都是带附件的
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 为什么不去骂设定邮箱大小的人呢?
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 弄个插件, 所有的邮件自动带28国语言的google 翻译
<violet-wipe-butt> 话说回来
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 估计人家那个人早走了，也骂不着了
<violet-wipe-butt> 为啥 tcms 的维护者那么叼
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 总有维护的人啊
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 因为貌似除了我之外, 没有人怼过
<violet-wipe-butt> 各种崩崩崩挂挂挂
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 现在冒冒估计没人维护了，这不，让给gmail迁呢
<violet-wipe-butt> 我记得我在的时候有个穿彩色袜子的男的维护
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: gmail省成本啊
<iMadper|Qiong> 省心
<violet-wipe-butt> 太闪耀了，我只记得他的皮鞋和善良的袜子
<violet-wipe-butt> s/善良/闪亮/
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 是啊，给钱就好了
<violet-wipe-butt> 说来
<violet-wipe-butt> https://img.vim-cn.com/40/b3a9a2df4374e4e0b04891b58f0036d48e9d86.png  看看我司崩崩崩的日常
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<violet-wipe-butt> IT 和 EP 只需要学会装死和你再试试就可以顺利领到工资了
<qiao|OoO> violet-wipe-butt: 你司的IT好爽，要是个妹子就更好了，卖个萌就可以了
<violet-wipe-butt> 两个特别垃圾的糙老爷们，说个啥都听不懂
<violet-wipe-butt> 只会重试看看
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 图片没找到，找到了好玩的邮件，
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 之前到没怎么看
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 啥?
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: IBM - Don't forget.
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 不知道是啥..
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 这个人在memo里说，ibm不要忘了： First: This is why memo-list exists. Allowing all of us to openly
<qiao|OoO> speak, discuss, agree, disagree - the Red Hat way.
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 听说ibm是不允许 memo-list@ 这样的邮件列表的
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 在ibm的文化里
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 厉害了
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: The New IBM...
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 哈哈哈，没事可以看memo-list了
<violet-wipe-butt> 厉害了
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 贵司厉害
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 感觉这帮人也是闲
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 贵司肯定有闲人的
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 那是的。。。都有的
<iMadper|Qiong> qiao|OoO: 我司现在就三个闲人了... 我, contrun[m] 还有 mzy
<qiao|OoO> iMadper|Qiong: 你又不用干活  lol
<contrun[m]> 现在问题来了 我用干活吗
<iMadper|Qiong> contrun[m]: 用, 不然谁回复司令的话?
<contrun[m]> 当然是傻逼去回复了
<violet-wipe-butt> 你们这个话
<violet-wipe-butt> 就像
<contrun[m]> 两个傻逼在对话
<contrun[m]> 是不是
<violet-wipe-butt> 算了，说出来太傻逼了
<violet-wipe-butt> 不说了
<MangHuoEr> SeanZhang: 啊哈
<MangHuoEr> SeanZhang: 有啥岗位么，求推荐，看在老伙计的份上
<SeanZhang> MangHuoEr: 等下哦，hiring manager还在开会，周一我来回复吧。
<MangHuoEr> SeanZhang: 稳
<SeanZhang> shengyao: 哎呀，我突然看到了胜瑶。
<iMadper|Qiong> shengyao: 哎呀，我突然看到了胜瑶。
<violet-wipe-butt> shengyao, 哎呀，我突然看到了胜瑶。
 * violet-wipe-butt 的本质是鸽子
<SeanZhang> violet-wipe-butt: why dove?
<violet-wipe-butt> 噢
<violet-wipe-butt> 我想说的是我是复读机诶
<violet-wipe-butt> 果然我不能并行摸鱼
<sikaolfs> 如何配置goagent带无界套。。。。goagent如何配置？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-02
<whoareU> 我进不了桌面，输入USER＆PASSWORD后，又回到LOGIN提示界面， 但我用COMMAND进入，然后，STARTX可以进行桌面
<contrun[m]> 你的 Display manager 是啥
<whoareU> 我不知道，
<whoareU> 我重装了UBUNTU－DESKTOP， 还是一样的
<contrun[m]> 应该是 display manager crash 了 我不知道 ubuntu 是怎么样的 我的 nixos 下面有一个 display manager 的systemd 服务 你看下 systemd 日志
<contrun[m]> <freenode_who "我重装了UBUNTU－DESKTOP， 还是一样的"> journalctl -b -u display-manager 试下
<whoareU> no entries
<whoareU> -- Logs begin at Fri 2019-03-01 18:52:36 CST, end at Sat 20
<whoareU> -- No entries --
<contrun[m]> <contrun[m] "journalctl -b -u display-manager"> systemctl status 看下哪一个服务挂了
<whoareU>   State: running
<whoareU>      Jobs: 0 queued
<whoareU>    Failed: 0 units
<contrun[m]> systemctl list-units —failed
<whoareU> https://img.vim-cn.com/12/3f5d25b4d8f4bac57cf163d6b3c3d57bc13781.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<whoareU> 好多啊
<contrun[m]> <freenode_who "https://img.vim-cn.com/12/3f5d25"> 看下你的 xorg 日志
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<whoareU> 怎么看
<contrun[m]> home 目录下的 .config/X11/Xorg.log  之类的
<pity> 频道又活了？
<contrun[m]> Eadem mutata resurgo.
<contrun[m]> pity: iMadper|Qiong is in an effort to make irc great again.
<tritone777[m]> !giphy pepe frog
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-03
<whoareU> 在使用RPM包安装JAVA后，我找不到JDK安装位置，
<tracyone> hi
<ubrl> tracyone:点点点.  18:30
<tracyone> ubuntu 18.04如何让thunderbird在后台运行～
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-24
<ailion> happyaron: 由于你出色的工作，我在搜狗输入法适配上浪费了一整天时间。出来挨打→_→
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-25
<happyaron> ailion: 我咋了 T_T
<ailion> happyaron: 你太菜了，菜到我想骂人。哈哈哈哈
<ailion> 请告诉我，为啥搜狗输入法在Ubuntu和Kubuntu中都不能开箱即用？
<ailion> 请告诉我，sogou-qimpanel既然是个fcitx addon，为啥不注册在addon 列表里？
<ailion> 请告诉我，这弄的一堆乱码、面板互相打架、一堆报错，是你的真实水平吗？
<ailion> 灵活拷问三连
<ailion> 灵魂拷问三连
<alexxey> sogou输入法为啥有个dkms驱动？
<bywu> 不知道
<ailion> 昨天夜里我看了很久
<ailion> 搜狗输入法一片混乱
<ailion> fcitx也真的是个Fucking Chinese Input Toy for X
<ailion> 我总算明白为啥开机以后fcitx和搜狗俩一起重启n次
<ailion> dbus和xdg俩打架，这玩得可真6
<ailion> 说认真的，在Linux世界看到这种级别的代码，我认为是一种耻辱。
<ailion> 还有个x11也能启动fcitx。。。厉害了
<happyaron> alexxey: 别造谣，哪里整出来dkms驱动了
<happyaron> ailion: 想就忍着, works for me 哈哈哈
<happyaron> 因为在2014年的时候他们是不打架的，然后后来我不管项目以后也没人改
<happyaron> 以及其实在buster上他们也不打架
<ailion> 即使是14年的时候，这个整体架构设计都是一团糟啊
<happyaron> ailion: 那你想各种不违反GPL，又适配所有国产shit，你觉得呢
<ailion> 你知道现在网上多少文章说rm -rf .config/SogouPY* 嘛
<happyaron> 我知道啊，这是搜狗的算法引擎bug啊
<happyaron> 还有cpu 100%
<happyaron> 至今没解决
<ailion> 为了适配shit就自己也造个shit？
<happyaron> 不喜欢别用好了
<happyaron> 按这样说WPS自带一份Qt，输入法适配有问题，也是很多坑，那就像LinuxQQ一样别做了呗
<alexxey> happyaron: 确实是我胡说的...可能是 deepin 自己搞的一个不知道什么东西 http://packages.deepin.com/deepin/pool/main/b/block-sogou-dkms/
<ailion> 现在默认乱码的那个panel，应该不是sogou-qimpanel对吧？
<ailion> 你知道是哪个不？怎么禁用掉？
<happyaron> ailion: 其他panel接上去那个panel就应该自动消失的
<happyaron> 但是如果qimpanel崩溃了它会跳出来，敲击两下键盘后如果搜狗引擎发现panel崩了会让qimpanel重启
<ailion> 我截个图给你鉴定下吧
<happyaron> 只要出乱码，肯定是搜狗的panel没在运行
<ailion> https://sm.ms/image/GOcw2kEHejmogI5
<ailion> 我也认为是
<ailion> 然后，我已经把/etc/X11、/etc/xdg、/usr/share/im-settings 三处自启动脚本都移除了，重启整个fcitx都确认不工作。
<ailion> 然后我把/usr/share/im-settings/data/fcitx文件又移了回去，确保只有一处启动
<ailion> 启动脚本我改成了：/usr/bin/fcitx --enable sogou-qimpanel && sogou-qimpanel 2>/dev/null &
<ailion> 依然是上面的乱码
<ailion> 之前确认在/etc/profile里面写 fcitx -r --enable sogou-qimpanel && sogou-qimpanel 是可用的，但当时打架打的。。。进系统后要等几分钟看fcitx重启n次才能稳定下来。
<ailion> 有什么解决办法不？
<happyaron> ailion: 我在开会啊，等下回复你
<ailion> 好的~
<happyaron> ailion: 话说你是在什么平台上？
<happyaron> 就是说，啥系统
<ailion> emmm
<ailion> 有同样问题的是Ubuntu和Kubuntu，18.04 LTS
<happyaron> 你说的路径不是ubuntu/kubuntu
<ailion> 我这边自己在做企业内部的发行版，基于kubuntu的
<happyaron> 你们自己动了输入法配置相关的事情么
<happyaron> 因为你说的路径不存在于ubuntu体系里
<ailion> 那不会吧。。。我这个完全基于ubuntu软件源的，没做别的改动
<ailion> 哪个路径？
<happyaron> 我没见过 /usr/share/im-settings
<ailion> 18.04改了很多哦，乱码问题也是18.04开始特别严重的
<happyaron> 任何版本里都没有这个路径
<ailion> emmm，那我可以现场装一遍kubuntu，反正我虚拟机够多
<happyaron> fedora/centos系统里大概是有/usr/lib/im-settings
<ailion> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/im-config.8.html
<ailion> 你看下这个包
<ailion> This  initialization  code  is
<ailion>        defined in the <2 digits number>_<input method name>.rc file in /usr/share/im-config/data.
<joelin[m]> im-settings 是 X window的
<joelin[m]> xinput 配置包
<ailion> 我在chroot环境执行apt install -y kubuntu-desktop
<ailion> 这个包就进来了
<happyaron> im-config 没问题但没有im-settings
<joelin[m]> 对，应该是im-config
<ailion> emmmm 我重装一遍看看
<ailion> 应该是我打错了，是im-config才对
<happyaron> ailion: fcitx主体是靠im-config启动的
<ailion> 嗯嗯
<ailion> 现在问题是，上面截图里的面板，是谁的？
<happyaron> fcitx自己的
<happyaron> 所谓的fcitx-ui-classic
<ailion> 为什么sogou-qimpanel已经在运行了，还是没抢过它？
<ailion> 如何灭了上面的panel？
<happyaron> 没抢过这事儿我得自己复现一下才知道啥情况，想灭了它的话重启sogou-qimpanel应该就行
<happyaron> sogou-qimpanel 成功在dbus上注册那玩意儿就自己消失
<ailion> 你有虚拟机不？
<happyaron> 可能得明天才有时间搞
<ailion> 如何判定sogou-qimpanel有没有注册成功？
<happyaron> 我昨天开会到12点，今天命运未卜
<happyaron> 你可以去监听dbus
<ailion> 如何手动注册呢？
<happyaron> 我还真没手动注册过，都是拿程序注册的
<happyaron> 主要是你手动注册也没啥意义，如果注册失败是可复现的，那需要搜狗输入法来做调整
<happyaron> （其实kde支持从来都没官方做过，但是因为我是KDE用户所以才一直尽量兼容hhh
<ailion> 另外，还有个面板
<ailion> 很复古的风格，看起来有两层边框的
<happyaron> 能弄个图么，我已经搞不清楚了。。
<ailion> 我会看到它闪过去1秒左右，然后fcitx就重启了，接着sogou-qimpanel能注册成功，接着又不断重启。。。
<happyaron> 理论上fcitx不应该重启
<ailion> 我尽力，1秒截图手速得快
<happyaron> qimpanel重启倒是有可能
<ailion> 我去网上找找
<ailion> 是整个fcitx重启了
<ailion> pidof fcitx变了
<happyaron> 这样，你找个能复现的环境，启动完成之后不管啥状态，不要手工救，直接运行 sogou-diag
<happyaron> 把生成的那个包发给我
<ailion> https://sm.ms/image/3DQg5fTyIzBOxtH
<ailion> 我截图成功了
<ailion> 只要是18.04LTS，复现率是100%
<ailion> 嗯，我这边把所有的改动都移除，重新打个iso出来，重装
<happyaron> 这也是那个ui-classic
<ailion> 开机以后，我调到搜狗输入法，然后执行sogou-diag
<happyaron> 嗯
<ailion> 稍等，大概20分钟给你
<happyaron> 好
<uuair_m> 我有个问题，ubuntu设置的smb共享，为什么windows搜不出来啊？输入\\IP的方式就可以访问
<ailion> uuair_m: 你这个问题在#ubuntu就问过
<ailion> 我记得是Windows防火墙之类的原因，和Linux没有直接关联
<ailion> happyaron: 我刚刚执行sogou-diag的一瞬间，搜狗输入法好了。。。
<ailion> 正在重启复现
<happyaron> :D
<happyaron> 我的输入法有点变态，有可能带些辣鸡字符串。。
<ailion> 重启第1次，开机完美。
<happyaron> 你啥都不动的话，应该就是没有太大问题……
<ailion> 重启第2次，也是完美
<ailion> 令人窒息的骚操作。。。
<happyaron> 要是有大问题，搜狗的QA同学已经哭很多次了
<ailion> 打开了Chrome，崩了
<ailion> 搜狗QA的同学应该被开除
<ailion> 输入法异常通知弹出来了
<ailion> 再次执行sogou-diag，又好了。。。
<ailion> 令人窒息。。。
<ailion> 你那边水管大不？
<ailion> 考虑走个企业微信，我把镜像传给你？
<happyaron> 不用企业微信
<ailion> https://send.firefox.com/download/215c883ae77b97e8/#-ZO-HcZQq62TCr4ZM7T2OQ
<ailion> 诊断记录在这里
<ailion> 貌似只能下载1次就会销毁哦
<happyaron> 看调试信息你运行了俩fcitx
<ailion> 我登录了一下，https://send.firefox.com/download/1346a89d40aac209/#QcBB_NjXblFspQazJXNacA，这个是50次
<happyaron> 可能问题就在这儿
<ailion> emmm，这个是任何修改都没有的
<ailion> 原版Ubuntu和Kubuntu安装也是一样
<ailion> # Sogou Pinyin
<ailion> apt-get install --yes fcitx fcitx-libs libopencc2
<ailion> wget http://cdn2.ime.sogou.com/dl/index/1571302197/sogoupinyin_2.3.1.0112_amd64.deb -O sogou.deb
<ailion> dpkg -i sogou.deb
<ailion> rm sogou.deb
<ailion> 这是安装命令
<happyaron> 那我回头研究一下
<ailion> fcitx排查出来有3处自启动
<ailion> 也许其中一处被另外的覆盖了？这样就有2个实例
<ailion> 对于KDE这种支持xdg的DE来说，X11/xdg/im-config，应该用哪个好？
<happyaron> workaround的话用im-config
<happyaron> 我把调试信息转给现在负责这个东西的小哥了，让他安排人看一下
<ailion> 好的
<ailion> 我会忍住不给搜狗的HRM发企业邮件要求开除的。XD
<happyaron> 要求也没用，lol
<ailion> 我应该有学长是大股东
<ailion> 打个招呼就没了
<happyaron> 那也没啥用，这个项目能活到现在已经很不容易了
<ailion> hhhh
<ailion> 我体谅下
<happyaron> 你要是能量小，啥作用都不会有，能量大，项目就没了
<ailion> emmmm，项目还是留着吧
<ailion> 为啥sogoupinyin依赖fcitx-ui-classic啊？
<ailion> 扶额。。。
<happyaron> 不是它依赖的
<happyaron> 是fcitx自己拖进来的
<ailion> 我卸载它，提示sougoupinyin也会被卸载
<happyaron> 因为fcitx依赖它
<happyaron> 您这依赖关系还没搞明白吗……
<ailion> 但是fcitx不会被卸载
<ailion> 下列软件包将被【卸载】：
<ailion>   fcitx-ui-classic* sogoupinyin*
<ailion> 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 2 个软件包，有 842 个软件包未被升级。
<ailion> 解压缩后将会空出 67.0 MB 的空间。
<ailion> 如果fcitx依赖它，fcitx也应该被卸载，然而。。。
<ailion> fcitx只是一个虚包，安装fcitx会安装一个全家桶，fcitx-ui-classic在桶里很正常。但是反过来，卸载fcitx-ui-classic，fcitx还是可以跑的。
<ailion> happyaron: https://send.firefox.com/download/f653201066a25c22/#uT5_MCO--ueNVALp1UMq4A
<ailion> LibreOffice中，执行sogou-diag也不能恢复
<happyaron> 嗯我知道，那个全家桶是我做的……
<happyaron> 当时都吐血了
<ailion> 所以如果sogoupinyin不依赖classic，我直接把它卸载，问题也能彻底解决。
<happyaron> 你可以试试，但我比较怀疑
<ailion> 另外，我没有看到说同时跑两个fcitx实例的情况
<ailion> 你是从哪个文件中判断的？
<happyaron> fcitx-diagnose.txt
<ailion> 里面的running process你有看到两个吗？
<happyaron> Fcitx state 下面
<ailion> 3.  process:
<ailion>     Found 2 fcitx processes:
<ailion>           1055 fcitx
<ailion>           1078 fcitx-dbus-watc
<ailion> 这个嘛？
<happyaron> 对，你给我的sogou-diag_20200225T163106.tar.xz里面
<happyaron> Found 4 fcitx processes:
<happyaron> Found 4 fcitx processes:
<ailion> 明白了~~
<ailion> 现在明确LibreOffice无论如何qimpanel都起不来
<ailion> 剩下的我就等结果吧~~
<ailion> 我先用Google输入法，然后折腾wine去了
<happyaron> 嗯
<ailion> Google输入法真香~~~~
<happyaron> ailion: 曾经那是老K老婆钦定的输入法引擎，能不香么
<ailion> 就是词库少了些，我研究下能否直接参与贡献
<ailion> 停止服务n年了啊
<ailion> 666666
<ailion> 话说，我现在im-config进不去
<ailion> 可用的输入平台:  ibus xim
<ailion> 除非您真的全都需要，请确认只安装一套输入平台工具。
<ailion> 提示说多了个xim，然而我没搜到是哪个包
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-26
<ailion> happyaron: 搜狗那边有回复不？
<happyaron> ailion: 还没给我回复结论
<ailion> 嗯嗯，坐等回复
<ailion> 或者你有空的时候帮忙看下？
<ailion> 复现率100%的事情，你应该很快就有解决方案的
<happyaron> 我本周莫名其妙的忙到爆炸
<happyaron> 所以暂时还没空。
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-27
<evan`> Hello??? Anybody online?
<evan`> 有人看到我发的字咩？
<evan`> gggggggggggggg
<evan`> Wow
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-28
<ailion> happyaro1: 我又来了
<ailion> 搜狗有回复不？
<imadper> happyaro1: kuai le a rong
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-29
<iP0wn> me
 * iP0wn 
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-01
<liang> https://sm.ms/image/o3ufysIaTrUi4c9
<liang> 我利用debian安装arch
<liang> 现在可以启动
<liang> 但是用非root用户登录报错，进不去
<liang> 求点解
<liang> 报错如上图
 * iP0wn_ 
